# INDY RC Raceway & Hobbies On-Road Racing



## Here's Chucky!

Here's is the place to get all your INDY RC carpet on-road racing schedules, technical info, set-ups, suggestions and rules.

Please let's try to keep it positive and leave the low-brow stuff for driver's meetings, pm's, emails, phone calls and in person discussion since many things can be taken out of context when typed in a forum and to spare running any newbies off from things that might easily be resolved with a friendly chat.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Anyone still have a bomber together they'd want to race? I believe we had 18 on a night back in Octoberish of last year. Indy RC has the crew and normal hours 7 days a week. Maybe we could fire em up again Friday nights?

Indy RC crew, can we set up the on-road track after oval on Thursday night or have someone set it up Friday morning so we can come run and practice on it Friday after 2pm?


----------



## Indy Rc

Okay Guys, we had a meeting Sunday and we are starting On-road back up again on Friday October 28! We will definitely race Mini Cooper and our new TT-01 Class (rules will be announced soon). As far as any other classes we will see but we are for sure going to run these two budget classes.:thumbsup: If anyone wants to come by the facility and offer up a third class we will entertain the idea. We will definitely not run more than three classes and we are not going to run any non on-road style classes like classes that turn off-road cars into on-road cars. The reason we are going to a max 2 (or 3) classes is we do not want to dilute the racing like has happened in the past. We are starting to have alot of interest in running on-road again so we hope to see you guys soon!:thumbsup:


----------



## PDK RACING

Third class how about 1/12 but race on Thursday. If you do that i could run Wednesday Thursday friday and Sunday.


----------



## Indy Rc

PDK RACING said:


> Third class how about 1/12 but race on Thursday. If you do that i could run Wednesday Thursday friday and Sunday.


Thursday is Oval.:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveCook

Yeah, I still have my bomber together. It was the biggest class last year, at least at the races that I attended. I hope to race it somewhere this winter.


----------



## outlander5

yea bombers!


----------



## vtxjosh

The TT-01 Rules are set, they are in the hobbyshop we just need to print them out. We have sold a bunch of these in the last couple of weeks, so it should be a great class! 

We are still looking for that 3rd class Bombers could be it, we just need some interest.:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

A bunch more TT-01's sold/ordered this week! It's going to be a blast! Tom was talking about some sort of Drift class w/ leds and the lights out? maybe on a different night? maybe not? Let us know if you guys have any interest.


----------



## ThomasSuter

Driver's, I am not a tourimg car guy but this new Friday night class is booming, just a thouhgt drifting under light with led's just exciting, watch you tube at ssr drifting r/c car's, dubbing your ride, with light's, let's make this class; still in the air, chub the dub comode: rerally look's cool. We start the tt01 class Friday than we can grow and try to promote the carpet touring car track's, alot option's give input at hooby shop comode: looking for drift tire's for the stock slash, with touring car bodie's wow there are alot of option's, trying to figure out the winter carpet on-road program for the winter: man drifting a slash, covert to an off road for wed and sat what a versatile truck, or car. WHAT a good time comode: please give Rich, Josh , Rob, DRIVER, doug' the owner's of any classe's we can promote for the budgeted r/c guy. We are all open ear's, we alway's support our R/C Driver's. P:S a drifter bomber car oh my god> PS a tto1 with a 7700 mamba system, driver excited COMODE HA HA HA HA come and have fun:


----------



## outlander5

i'd like to take a stab with the bomber class as the only offroad track i could have a chance of winning at is closed. i'm still in the proccess of getting this house as i want it, so that might take some time. you know painting, cutting grass and LEAVES! i've got three massive maples in the front yard.


----------



## tractionroller

*TT-01 Class at IRCR&H on October 28th*



















*Get'em ready!!!*


----------



## Indy Rc

7 more TT-01's sold this week! That puts us up to 15 and we haven't even started running them yet!

Remember onroad starts next Friday!:thumbsup:


----------



## richclo

Hello,
I race onroad carpet in Lexington, Ky at Coyote hobbies race track but want to make a road trip in the coming weeks. Do you have a web site for your track? Also do you race blinky TC and blinky 12th? 

Thanks
Brian J.


----------



## Indy Rc

indy r/c raceway and hobbie's, need to add about 4 more tto1 to the list comode.


----------



## Indy Rc

richclo said:


> Hello,
> I race onroad carpet in Lexington, Ky at Coyote hobbies race track but want to make a road trip in the coming weeks. Do you have a web site for your track? Also do you race blinky TC and blinky 12th?
> 
> Thanks
> Brian J.


www.indyrcraceway.com 

We do not have a blinky tc class or 12th scale class right now, sorry. We are starting a spec TT-01 class this Friday and we will be running Mini Cooper also.:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

Off the top of my head we have sold 20 TT-01's in the last 2 1/2 weeks! I'm sure I have missed one or two also. This Friday should be a great time!:thumbsup:


----------



## CheckMyBrain

I picked one up today. I was in the right place at the right time. Assembly was a breeze. I should have picked up a battery, none of mine fit. I am going to assume the rules are similar to the mini cooper class in regards to we are not allowed to modify the chassis to fit square batteries?


----------



## sagdaddy

you guys have a nastruck class btw this is sag


----------



## Indy Rc

CheckMyBrain said:


> I picked one up today. I was in the right place at the right time. Assembly was a breeze. I should have picked up a battery, none of mine fit. I am going to assume the rules are similar to the mini cooper class in regards to we are not allowed to modify the chassis to fit square batteries?


You can dremel off the battery tray braces to fit a square lipo, but that is the only chassis mods you are allowed to do. There is a 4000mah 25c limit though on the batteries.:thumbsup:


----------



## CheckMyBrain

Thats good news to me. I still need to come in Friday and I might just another battery anyway. I only have one battery thats legal for racing, I probably only need one for racing and use the 5000mahs for practice but its probbly a good idea to have a backup. I am almost ready for tomorrow night.


----------



## Indy Rc

CheckMyBrain said:


> Thats good news to me. I still need to come in Friday and I might just another battery anyway. I only have one battery thats legal for racing, I probably only need one for racing and use the 5000mahs for practice but its probbly a good idea to have a backup. I am almost ready for tomorrow night.


Good deal man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

Great first night of the new TT-01 class! For all of you that came and watched but didn't have yours built, get'em built! I bet we have twice the crowd next week! 


23 sold 4 more ordered! If there is one you like let us know, so we can order it in for ya!:thumbsup:


----------



## CheckMyBrain

I had a great time last night. My Enzo sure took a beating. I hope to see everyone again next week. Hopefully some Mini Coopers show up. I plan to have mine ready by then.


----------



## Deathwish

I haven't seen the rule sheet yet but I was wondering if you guys are going to run a spur/pinion limit? I know most kits and rtrs come with a 61/19 but if you buy just the chassis alone, it comes with a 55 and 58 spur. Just bringing this up if you guys haven't had a look at it but some people will have fast cars than others out of the box.


----------



## Indy Rc

There is no gear limit. In the kits there is a list of gear ratios in the manuals, as long as you are running Tamiya TT-01 spurs you are fine. I run a 22/61 in my car.:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

We have 3 TT-01's coming in tomorrow and I am going to order 8 more tomorrow so they will be in on Tuesday. If you want one I would come in quick and pick one out because we have been selling out as soon as they come in.


----------



## Deathwish

Alright, just wanted to ask and make sure was all since I haven't looked at the rules you guys came up with yet. I'll have mine out there Friday! Got that sucker finished Friday night after coming up to check everyone's out.


----------



## Indy Rc

Deathwish said:


> Alright, just wanted to ask and make sure was all since I haven't looked at the rules you guys came up with yet. I'll have mine out there Friday! Got that sucker finished Friday night after coming up to check everyone's out.


That's great! It will be a blast!:thumbsup:


----------



## microed

Any results from Friday? I should be there in a few weeks to race my mini cooper.


----------



## Indy Rc

microed said:


> Any results from Friday? I should be there in a few weeks to race my mini cooper.


I don't think anyone kept them. We only raced TT-01 last Friday. We have sold a couple of Mini Coopers this week and a handful of other guys came by to watched and said they would be back this week with their Mini's and TT-01's.


----------



## CheckMyBrain

Is there a foam bumper for the mini cooper like the TT-01 has? I need one really bad. If there is I need to come in there and get one ordered asap. Other than that I am ready for Friday except a battery for the mini.


----------



## Indy Rc

Come by tomorrow, I might have one.:thumbsup:


----------



## CheckMyBrain

Right on, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Indy Rc

Starting this next week Mondays will be on-road practice.:thumbsup:


----------



## PDK RACING

What is the fee for pratice? How big is the track now and did the drivers stands move?


----------



## Indy Rc

PDK RACING said:


> What is the fee for pratice? How big is the track now and did the drivers stands move?


$5, 70'X45' and yes.


----------



## Indy Rc

*Don't forget, Mini Coopers and TT-01's tomorrow night @ 7pm. Rich has a layout drawn out and we will have practice all day tomorrow up until race time. We had a good crowd last week and it should be way bigger this week!*


----------



## CheckMyBrain

What will the Monday practice layout be? The previous weeks race layout, the upcoming race layout, or a random layout?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

I will have minis and tt-01s with me and some possible new drivers ....this is gonna be a great winter with some needed fun onroad RC classes.


----------



## Indy Rc

CheckMyBrain said:


> What will the Monday practice layout be? The previous weeks race layout, the upcoming race layout, or a random layout?


It will probably be similiar to the previous weeks layout.:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

1BrownGuy said:


> I will have minis and tt-01s with me and some possible new drivers ....this is gonna be a great winter with some needed fun onroad RC classes.


That's great Houston! It should be a fun evening.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Results*



Indy Rc said:


> I don't think anyone kept them. We only raced TT-01 last Friday. We have sold a couple of Mini Coopers this week and a handful of other guys came by to watched and said they would be back this week with their Mini's and TT-01's.



If the shop wants to fax, email or just hold on to results I'll be glad to pick them up and post them. All I need is the single main results page from the end of the night. Maybe keep a folder in the directors pit labeled "RESULTS TO POST"? Posting results is a good thing.

I'm sure I'm not the only one willing, it usually only takes 15 to 30 minutes tops.


----------



## Indy Rc

*Great second week for onroad guys! 24 entries with 19 TT-01's and still growing! It's been a fun night! *:thumbsup:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

great night of racing with very a good turnout for the tt-01 class a "c" main !!!!:thumbsup: mini coopers also had a good showing and some drifting too.


----------



## Indy Rc




----------



## 1BrownGuy

:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*On-Road Results from Friday, Nov. 04, 2011*

Nice to be back racing on-road at Indy Slots / Indy RC on Friday night, I enjoyed the show and all the new faces... Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Indy Rc

Here's Chucky! said:


> Nice to be back racing on-road at Indy Slots / Indy RC on Friday night, I enjoyed the show and all the new faces... Have a great weekend everyone!


Thanks for posting the results Chuck! It was a fun night, people that came by the store yesterday kept commenting on how much fun they had on Friday night.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Never seen a better group of racers with the right attitude (fun)... cant wait for next time. MY son Ty said it was the most fun he's has racing onroad at Indy RC in a long time and is ready to go again plus there are lots of kids for him to talk and play with . thanks guys (INDY RC crew) for putting on a good show.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Josh / Rich / Tom .... did you guys get anymore of the honda bodies that i was looking for FRIDAY? IF not Ill pick it up in Japan


----------



## trxrsr

I had a great time Friday honestly didn't think I would like on road but I had a blast and an looking forward to this Friday


----------



## Indy Rc

1BrownGuy said:


> Josh / Rich / Tom .... did you guys get anymore of the honda bodies that i was looking for FRIDAY? IF not Ill pick it up in Japan


I can order it tomorrow if you want me to Houston. Do you have a part#? Just let me know either way.:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

I sold my TT-01 last night so now we will have another new racer. Now I have to build my new R chassis tonight.


----------



## PDK RACING

Was that vid taken at your track, that was a sweet layout. Its more like an actual race track than a rc track. Good Job.


----------



## CheckMyBrain

PDK RACING said:


> Was that vid taken at your track, that was a sweet layout. Its more like an actual race track than a rc track. Good Job.


Both layouts these guys have put together have been a lot of fun to race on. Fridays are too far apart. Monday being a practice day is awesome news, I should be there in between 6 or 7 to get some playtime in before work. I may have to grab a set of drift tires for some extra fun.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Indy Rc said:


> I can order it tomorrow if you want me to Houston. Do you have a part#? Just let me know either way.:thumbsup:


I have a few in mind so Ill get the list ready...my ff03 is pretty sweet you guys will have to see it run. I have ran it once but no one noticed ... he he he


----------



## CheckMyBrain

Whats the body rule in the mini cooper class? Is it open body like the TT-01 class as long as it fits the chassis? I found a 160mm body I have to have.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*posting from tamiya land*

As you know I am Mr. Tamiya....lol and posting from the tamiya origins (Japan) BTW I will never fly another american airline again to get here. what a joke put it this way Ill never buying delta faucets also because of the experience  or buy a delta 88:hat:


----------



## Indy Rc

1BrownGuy said:


> As you know I am Mr. Tamiya....lol and posting from the tamiya origins (Japan) BTW I will never fly another american airline again to get here. what a joke put it this way Ill never buying delta faucets also because of the experience  or buy a delta 88:hat:


Good luck Houston!:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

Ok guys here are the official rules for the TT-01 class:http://www.indyrcraceway.com/page19.php


----------



## Indy Rc

*Onroad practice all day tomorrow with racing at 7pm. Lets have another great showing!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## CheckMyBrain

I got my radio issue fixed so I will be running Mini Cooper and TT-01.


----------



## Indy Rc

CheckMyBrain said:


> I got my radio issue fixed so I will be running Mini Cooper and TT-01.


Thats great news! See you tomorrow Jamie.


----------



## Indy Rc

Greg, I see you on here. Come and watch tomorrow night.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Returned back from some tours around town and will be heading to a very very very stocked tamiya hobby shop saturday night!!! to add more items to my ever growing tamiya collection:freak:.... I cant wait for some racing at Indy RC on Fridays when I return.

Ill try to post some pics before i leave for the US. there is so much stuff its like major overload when you walk in they have the coolest items for onroad cars and alot of it I have never seen and are unique to japanese rc race cars (especially TAMIYA) cheap as hell too.

gotta go getting ready for the robot contest Saturday.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Awesome stuff Houston! Have a safe and fun trip...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*On-Road Results from Friday, Nov. 11, 2011*

Results attached.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Indy Rc

Here's Chucky! said:


> Results attached.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone!


Thanks Chuck!:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

*Another great night! Thanks to all that made it out! I ran horrible tonight, but I still had a blast! See everyone next Friday! Also don't forget we are running onroad practice on Mondays now.*:thumbsup:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

I have gotten my Tamiya fix for sure!!!! just isnt enough time to spend in the Tam Tam hobby shops here are some pics........****and some (most)items have been add to yours truly collection 

Heres pic of the ROBOT !!! WON TOP 3 IN PERFORMANCE AND $500.00 bucks and Presidents choice award :thumbsup:
Hmm new crx....fit in suit case just fine

rows and rows of tamiya and other brand hop-ups


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*more items*

wanted to get these bad boys but I thinks TSA would have a cow!!! Very cool realistic soft air guns no orange tips here! they have very real scale and weight...this at the same hobby shop

tiny nano crawler ( door key for size reference):hat:

and to many parts and upgrades why........because stock sucks!lol my drifter is gonna love it.:dude:

I missed this fridays racing but will be back definitly next Friday......now just dreading the flight back (14hrs) stopping in Detroit ( suck ars place BTW) Then home to Indy ......cant wait! 

I'll Sse the Indy RC crew soon for some TT-01 racing.


----------



## Indy Rc

Very cool Houston! Congrats on the finish! Have a safe trip home.:thumbsup:


----------



## longbeard

I'm interested. Thinking about trading my Sat. offroad for some Fri.. night onroad.

I talked to several people Sat. night, but I'm still a little confused on all the options. I know there is an R kit, which I think is more than I want to spend. Can somebody give me an idea of what the more important hop ups might be on a kit?

What lipos are you guys using?

I have a few Traxxas 2075 servos.. Assuming those would be adequate?


----------



## Deathwish

LongBeard, you can run any TT-01 as long as it makes the specs, you can get the RTR, the R or E kits. The rules are posted on their site so that you can get a better idea on what everyone is limited to. They do spec each car before the qual/races start.


----------



## longbeard

Deathwish said:


> LongBeard, you can run any TT-01 as long as it makes the specs, you can get the RTR, the R or E kits. The rules are posted on their site so that you can get a better idea on what everyone is limited to. They do spec each car before the qual/races start.


Gotcha. So what confuses me is when I look @ Tamiya's site. http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/category.php?sub-id=36110

There are lots of E kits and they are all different prices. Guess they each come with different options? Are there particular options I would want? 

I don't want to buy one and show up and have you guys say... "Dude, why didn't you get such and such".


----------



## tractionroller

longbeard said:


> Gotcha. So what confuses me is when I look @ Tamiya's site. http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/category.php?sub-id=36110
> 
> There are lots of E kits and they are all different prices. Guess they each come with different options? Are there particular options I would want?
> 
> I don't want to buy one and show up and have you guys say... "Dude, why didn't you get such and such".


Greg buy the r kit we have in the shop it comes with all the good stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

Greg, next time you are in the store one of us will go over all the differences to help you understand. The "R" is like their factory team, while the "e" kits are basic, but they do come with bodies and most of the electronics. I have owned both and I really haven't noticed a difference, but I'm not that good either.:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

2 more Type R kits will be in tomorrow.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

let me know when the tires come in Josh....

Indy RC for all your TAMIYA needs


----------



## Indy Rc

1BrownGuy said:


> let me know when the tires come in Josh....
> 
> Indy RC for all your TAMIYA needs


No problem Houston our next TAMIYA shipment will be in tomorrow.:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

*If you have a TT-01 or Mini Cooper bring'em this Friday, our goal is 30 entries!*:thumbsup:


----------



## jdr00ejr

Just curious - I see at the beginning of this thread Friday Nights are being limited to just a few classes and not any Off-Road Conversions. But, I also see the IRCGT Rules are still on the IndyRCRaceway.com website. Is the IRCGT running another night, or did they simmer out and die off?

Was just curious. Also, what's the ballpark entry cost to get in the Coopers or the TT01?

Thanks.


----------



## Indy Rc

jdr00ejr said:


> Just curious - I see at the beginning of this thread Friday Nights are being limited to just a few classes and not any Off-Road Conversions. But, I also see the IRCGT Rules are still on the IndyRCRaceway.com website. Is the IRCGT running another night, or did they simmer out and die off?
> 
> Was just curious. Also, what's the ballpark entry cost to get in the Coopers or the TT01?
> 
> Thanks.


The IRCGT class is gone, it died last winter.

You can get in a TT-01 for 109.99 + radio, servo & battery. It seems like the M-06 is the Mini to go with & it starts at about $149.99 + radio, servo & battery.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hurryin Hoosier

Is there going to be a bomber class on Fridays? If so, are the bomber rules listed somewhere?


----------



## Indy Rc

Hurryin Hoosier said:


> Is there going to be a bomber class on Fridays? If so, are the bomber rules listed somewhere?


I looks like we are not going to run Bomber.


----------



## jdr00ejr

Indy Rc said:


> The IRCGT class is gone, it died last winter.
> 
> You can get in a TT-01 for 109.99 + radio, servo & battery. It seems like the M-06 is the Mini to go with & it starts at about $149.99 + radio, servo & battery.:thumbsup:


Thanks - I'll have to come out on a Friday and check out the new lineup. Unfortunately, my work can't decide if this is a working weekend or not. Time will tell.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

The TT01 and Mini class is about all you need with the turnout as of late on Friday. There is little confusion, the rules are simple, online and the chassis are pretty cheap which makes it cost effective to get in to, be competitive and most importantly have fun. I have less than $350 in my whole TT01 car versus plopping down as much as $1200 in a high end TC. The Tamiya TCS TT01 class rules are simple like the bomber ones were and have been accepted nearly unanimously. The teching of cars has been a great thing and everyone that shows up seems to genuinely been having a good time.

I'm looking forward to a D or E main on a club night in the TT01 class. I'm sure it will happen, we've already had a C main in just 2 or 3 weeks of running Friday nights.


----------



## Indy Rc

To go along with what Chuck said if you own a bomber and it's not a TT-01 for a little over $100 (price of a kit) you can have a competitive TT-01. The rules are very similiar to the Bomber rules.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Friday yet?

2 TT-01's and 2 coopers and bringing some more new people who are interested! they will run my extra cars I just need to finish putting LED lights in the cars.

INdy RC the _only_ place to have fun racing RC cars!:tongue:


----------



## Indy Rc

1BrownGuy said:


> Friday yet?
> 
> 2 TT-01's and 2 coopers and bringing some more new people who are interested! they will run my extra cars I just need to finish putting LED lights in the cars.
> 
> INdy RC the _only_ place to have fun racing RC cars!:tongue:


That's great! We should have a big turnout this Friday!


----------



## Indy Rc

We just got these in yesterday:


----------



## longbeard

No image.


----------



## Indy Rc

longbeard said:


> No image.


That was weird, it should be working now.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

1BrownGuy said:


> Friday yet?
> 
> 2 TT-01's and 2 coopers and bringing some more new people who are interested! they will run my extra cars I just need to finish putting LED lights in the cars.
> 
> INdy RC the _only_ place to have fun racing RC cars!:tongue:



I'll add with a dependable staff and steady, normal business hours where you don't have to worry if one person can't make it because there are five or six other full time people along with their part timers to make sure you can just show up and enjoy. Hopefully Indy RC's business continues for many years to come and grows even more. Hope to see everyone that can make it Friday night! 

Enjoy the rest of your week


----------



## Indy Rc

Don't forget guys tomorrow night TT-01 and Mini Cooper. Anyone thinking about getting into a Mini, we will have a M-06 Pro tomorrow in the store. I also ordered a Beetle body in also.


----------



## MDB

Guys---Is a Novak XRS speedo legal in the TT01 class.

Later,

Mark


----------



## longbeard

Mark,

From http://www.indyrcraceway.com/page19.php/

Can be any of the following: Any Tamiya non-programmable brushed ESC
Futaba mc230cr
Dynamite Tazer 10t (dyn4928)
Dynamite Tazer 12t (dyn4927)
Dynamite Tazer 15t (dyn4925)
Losi msc12l
HPI EN1 (hpi340)
Traxxas XL-5 (3018r)


I have an XL-5. Interested to see if it would actually fit.


----------



## Indy Rc

MDB said:


> Guys---Is a Novak XRS speedo legal in the TT01 class.
> 
> Later,
> 
> Mark


Mark, 
I will talk to Rich and Rob tomorrow, when I wrote the rules I almost included the XRS but since it's no longer availible I didn't. We will make a decision soon though and let you know.:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc




----------



## 87STX

Come out friday see if anyone can knock chuck off the top. Maybe Houston maybe Rich we will see. We still have an M3 in stock (Sean). If you buy one Greg will too.


----------



## longbeard

87STX said:


> Come out friday see if anyone can knock chuck off the top. Maybe Houston maybe Rich we will see. We still have an M3 in stock (Sean). If you buy one Greg will too.


lol....


----------



## Indy Rc

longbeard said:


> lol....


I wanna see someone do that paint job!


----------



## 87STX

put Nikki on that.


----------



## longbeard

Put a skull in the middle and I'm in it.

Might see me tomorrow night


----------



## CheckMyBrain

longbeard said:


> Mark,
> 
> From http://www.indyrcraceway.com/page19.php/
> 
> Can be any of the following: Any Tamiya non-programmable brushed ESC
> Futaba mc230cr
> Dynamite Tazer 10t (dyn4928)
> Dynamite Tazer 12t (dyn4927)
> Dynamite Tazer 15t (dyn4925)
> Losi msc12l
> HPI EN1 (hpi340)
> Traxxas XL-5 (3018r)
> 
> 
> I have an XL-5. Interested to see if it would actually fit.


I put an xl-5 on mine last week. It fits perfect if you cut off the two screw tabs on the sides.


----------



## Indy Rc

87STX said:


> put Nikki on that.


Let's get her on it!:thumbsup:


----------



## CheckMyBrain

I just finished up my new body but my posts are too short. I hope you guys have some TT-01 "B" parts on the rack. See you guys tomorrow. i will be there early. I didnt get any practice last week and it was pretty obvious I needed it. Looking forward to see what kind of layout you guys have for us this week.


----------



## MDB

Indy Rc said:


> Mark,
> I will talk to Rich and Rob tomorrow, when I wrote the rules I almost included the XRS but since it's no longer availible I didn't. We will make a decision soon though and let you know.:thumbsup:


 Thanks---I'm not planning on running (on-road isn't my thing) I have a XRS from a HT south Tamaya 4wd F1 class that went away over the winter and never took it out of the shrink wrap.Just looking to possibly help someone out save a few bucks.(Figured it was a longshot with 90% of the TT01's coming with an esc in the box.)

Later,

Mark


----------



## Indy Rc

CheckMyBrain said:


> I just finished up my new body but my posts are too short. I hope you guys have some TT-01 "B" parts on the rack.


We have some Jamie.


----------



## CheckMyBrain

Indy Rc said:


> We have some Jamie.


:woohoo:


----------



## vtxjosh

Getting closer to race time!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

on our way!


----------



## vtxjosh

*27 entries! Thanks everyone that made it out tonight! We'll get 30 next week.*:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Sorry I missed out but will be back next week. Save the results and I'll post them unless someone else grabbed them to do so.

Have a good weekend!


----------



## vtxjosh

Tonight's results:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

great turnout! 

Here is a site that can also give some TT-01 tips and tricks
http://www.tamiyarconroad.com/vb/index.php

I am diggin the 4wd mini ta05


----------



## Indy Rc

*Great night! Just a little info guys and gals, we will race next Friday! So if you were wandering now you know. Hopefully we can hit that 30 mark with the holiday weekend!!!

If anyone needs me to order anything for next Friday please let me know by Tuesday before 10am because after that it might be harder to get in what you need by Friday with the Holidays. Everyone have a good weekend!*


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I'll look but maybe different kinds of premounted tires would be nice if available from tamiya for the tt01 class. If not make sure to order inserts to go along with the ones to mount and glue up!


----------



## longbeard

Got my R kit. Anything I need to know? Diff fluids, etc...?


----------



## vtxjosh

longbeard said:


> Got my R kit. Anything I need to know? Diff fluids, etc...?


Just build it!:woohoo:


----------



## longbeard

Shush!


----------



## longbeard

I now despise Phillips head screws


----------



## Indy Rc

longbeard said:


> I now despise Phillips head screws


Yep!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Josh get me some 417 parts


----------



## Indy Rc

1BrownGuy said:


> Josh get me some 417 parts


Whatcha need?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Ill just give you a call at the shop in the mourning....to lazy to type them out


----------



## longbeard

Got it built and electronics in, but something is funky in my steering setup. I had to make my turnbuckles drastically different lengths to get the tires straight. Always some initial kinks to work out. Can't wait!


----------



## vtxjosh

longbeard said:


> Got it built and electronics in, but something is funky in my steering setup. I had to make my turnbuckles drastically different lengths to get the tires straight. Always some initial kinks to work out. Can't wait!


Bring it by Greg, we'll figure it out.:thumbsup:


----------



## microed

Indy Rc said:


> *Great night! Just a little info guys and gals, we will race next Friday! So if you were wandering now you know. Hopefully we can hit that 30 mark with the holiday weekend!!!
> 
> If anyone needs me to order anything for next Friday please let me know by Tuesday before 10am because after that it might be harder to get in what you need by Friday with the Holidays. Everyone have a good weekend!*


Don't forget to order my m-03 rear axles. I think it is on your list.

-Ed


----------



## vtxjosh

microed said:


> Don't forget to order my m-03 rear axles. I think it is on your list.
> 
> -Ed


They should be in on Wednesday Ed.


----------



## vtxjosh

Big Tamiya shipment coming in tomorrow.


----------



## longbeard

If I come down tomorrow afternoon will the on road practice track be up for a while? I have the day off and figured I'd line out this car, paint a body and goof around on the track...


----------



## vtxjosh

longbeard said:


> If I come down tomorrow afternoon will the on road practice track be up for a while? I have the day off and figured I'd line out this car, paint a body and goof around on the track...



If you get here when we open and no one is here probably Greg. But then you have to setup the offroad track.:devil:


----------



## Indy Rc

*I just added up the number of TT-01's we've sold since mid October and I came up with 36 just off the top of my head. I know we've sold more than that though.

We've also sold a few Mini's also. Let's get 30+ this Friday!*


----------



## longbeard

vtxjosh said:


> If you get here when we open and no one is here probably Greg. But then you have to setup the offroad track.:devil:


That's fine. I want to set it up the off road track anyways


----------



## Here's Chucky!

The expanding Tamiya parts wall at the shop looks impressive. Look forward to the new tamiya goodies showing up tomorrow! Thanks for the yahoo!


----------



## vtxjosh

here's chucky! said:


> thanks for the yahoo!


 LOL!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Yoohoo!

Keep those in stock too! Better for us than soda pop I suppose. Yummy!


----------



## vtxjosh

Here's Chucky! said:


> Yoohoo!
> 
> Keep those in stock too! Better for us than soda pop I suppose. Yummy!


The problem is the owners drink them all.


----------



## vtxjosh

Guys that called for TT-01 Type R's today, we will have 6 coming in on Friday and 2 are taken. The distributor had them on backorder and they became available today so I cleaned him out again so if you need one I would jump on it because they are on backorder again.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Indy Rc said:


> *Don't forget, Mini Coopers and TT-01's Friday night @ 7pm!*


Cant wait for Friday.... TT-01... check! Minicooper... check! Best place in Indy have fun racing rc cars...check!!


----------



## vtxjosh

1BrownGuy said:


> Cant wait for Friday.... TT-01... check! Minicooper... check! Best place in Indy have fun racing rc cars...check!!


It's gonna be fun! I'm sure Rich will have a great layout! :woohoo:


----------



## longbeard

Looks like I'll have to wait a week before my first on road race =(


----------



## vtxjosh

longbeard said:


> looks like i'll have to wait a week before my first on road race =(


say what???


----------



## longbeard

lol. Out of town for the holidays.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard said:


> lol. Out of town for the holidays.


No problem.... I can hook up a WiFi receiver to your car and you can race from your laptop....it worked for the robot I built. Indy Rc can provide the video link


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

longbeard said:


> I now despise Phillips head screws


When building or maintaining a Tamiya kit that uses phillips screws, it is a good idea to have a metric phillips (+) screwdriver. It will save you some frustration. I would at least buy a #2 screwdriver.

Pretty much all the tools you need to build the M-Series cars (M03, M05, M06) are a decent phillips screwdriver, a pair of needle nose pliers, and a hobby knife. The same should apply to the TT-01 kits as well.


----------



## longbeard

IndyRC_Racer said:


> When building or maintaining a Tamiya kit that uses phillips screws, it is a good idea to at have a metric phillips (+) screwdriver. It will save you some frustration. I would at least buy a #2 screwdriver.
> 
> Pretty much all the tools you need to build the M-Series cars (M03, M05, M06) are a decent phillips screwdriver, a pair of needle nose pliers, and a hobby knife. The same should apply to the TT-01 kits as well.


I have the screwdrivers, but I swear they just fit really lousy.


----------



## vtxjosh

longbeard said:


> lol. Out of town for the holidays.


You racing off-road tonight or are you already gone Greg?


----------



## longbeard

ya, I'm coming tonight. Sounds like a lot are.


----------



## vtxjosh

longbeard said:


> I have the screwdrivers, but I swear they just fit really lousy.


The nice thing about the Tamiya screw are that the heads don't strip easy, they use some hard metal. I know I have put three together with a power screw driver with no clutch.:thumbsup:


----------



## vtxjosh

longbeard said:


> ya, I'm coming tonight. Sounds like a lot are.


Cool!, I'm in for Rich so I'm gonna race!:woohoo:


----------



## longbeard

Sweet!
I helped build the layout yesterday, it might need some adjustments. Rich suggested the 2 corners on Dale's wall need to be softened up and I agree.


----------



## tractionroller

Josh back away from the yoo-hoo.


----------



## longbeard

mmmmm. yoo hoo.


----------



## Indy Rc

We're out of Yoo-Hoo!!!


----------



## Indy Rc

Chuck, your Tamiya racing fuel is in:











It's the Type R pro mix!:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Secrets out now!


----------



## CheckMyBrain

Thanks guys, I am craving a yoohoo now.


----------



## Indy Rc

We got 2 Yoo-Hoo's left!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Hope there is some by Friday...


----------



## tmt

Up forsale r5oval roller 100.00 pm me


----------



## Indy Rc

A couple more TT-01's sold tonight!:thumbsup:


----------



## tractionroller

*speed juice*



1BrownGuy said:


> Hope there is some by Friday...


I talked to the Tamiya rep today.The type r yoo-hoo hop up fluid is coming off backorder on Thursday.We will have it on Friday:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

*Just to let everyone know we will be closed Thanksgiving Day, but we will be open normal times on Friday for some Mini Cooper & TT-01 action!!! The staff at IRCR&H would like to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving!!!*


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*Happy Thanksgiving to the Indy RC crew for making it the best RC facility to race! *See you guys FRiday... with more people interested in the TT01 class.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Turkeys good......


----------



## 1BrownGuy

rolls are great too


----------



## Indy Rc

We should have 2 TT-01 Type R's left available tomorrow if anyone is interested in getting one, 2 were sold last night.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

only 2 R kits left.... looking to maybe gettting my son his own to build (with my help) for Christmas he is currently racing coopers only. 

From the way its looking from being at the shop last night we might/will have a novice TT01 CLASS. This class has tons of momentum for everyone that I have talked to at the track.

The cool thing about Indy RC there are lot of kids racing too which my son really likes and we dont smell of tire dope at the end of the night.(his mother appreciates that)


----------



## vtxjosh

1BrownGuy said:


> we dont smell of tire dope at the end of the night.


We just all smell like Yoo-Hoo!


----------



## vtxjosh

Chuck Ray's new TT-01 concept body.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Thats A great Idea for a body! It just needs tamiya logos now....


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Gotta go!! THE MEAL is ready!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Wow I ate too much:freak:...... Bring on the homemade desserts! in 15min of course. gotta make room


----------



## 1BrownGuy

burrp!


----------



## vtxjosh

Should have a strong Mini Cooper class tomorrow night Houston. We have sold quite a few lately. A lot of TT-01 guy are talking about getting them also.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

vtxjosh said:


> Should have a strong Mini Cooper class tomorrow night Houston. We have sold quite a few lately. A lot of TT-01 guy are talking about getting them also.


sweet!..we really have a good response with the coopers I see them being the next big class once again we have a great group of racers promoting it


----------



## tractionroller

Just came home from push and cuss Thursday at walmart it was great! I did find a very cool gift for Mikey's birthday


----------



## 1BrownGuy

tractionroller said:


> Just came home from push and cuss Thursday at walmart it was great! I did find a very cool gift for Mikey's birthday


What no gift for me!


----------



## vtxjosh

tractionroller said:


> Just came home from push and cuss Thursday at walmart it was great! I did find a very cool gift for Mikey's birthday


He will appreciate it! I hope that's not the only reason you had to get in that mess.


----------



## Indy Rc

Track is set and we are open! See everyone in a little while!:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

*Great night! 29 entries!*:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc




----------



## Indy Rc

*Tonights Results:*


----------



## 87STX

Way to much fun for one night. As always a pleasure racing with you guys.


----------



## 87STX

What happened to ya greg.


----------



## longbeard

Didn't get back from in-laws in time. Heading down now though, for some off-road


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Great time last night racing my son loved it also. A good turn out with friendly trackside mannerisms )) . 

It is refreshing to laugh again while racing toy cars .....:thumbsup:

BTW Im never taking the restricter sticker off again ...the driveline just couldnt handle it!


----------



## vtxjosh

1BrownGuy said:


> BTW Im never taking the restricter sticker off again ...the driveline just couldnt handle it!


Is it cheating if your sticker melts off Houston? If so do I have to buy a new motor? It's so much faster with the sticker half melted off!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

vtxjosh said:


> Is it cheating if your sticker melts off Houston? If so do I have to buy a new motor? It's so much faster with the sticker half melted off!


I think youll be ok just dont let it melt completly off because it may bring on unwanted power and destroy internals not to mention shifting the paint back one inch on the body!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

dont forget to order these

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGHJ7&P=Z

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGF08&P=Z


----------



## 1BrownGuy

oh yeah these too

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGF08&P=Z


----------



## vtxjosh

Burp!


----------



## vtxjosh

Hey Houston did you lose a slick tire last night?


----------



## mQuillin

TC6 for sale...$300


----------



## 87STX

mQuillin said:


> TC6 for sale...$300


the for sale and trade forum is lower on the page. thanks


----------



## Indy Rc

*5135 S. Emerson Ave. Suite K Indianapolis, IN 46237
317-787-7568 www.IndyRCRaceway.com presents:
*

*Tamiya Mini Cooper & TT-01 Racing Fridays @ 7pm!!! w/ practice on Mondays!!! 
*















*$10 first entry or $15 for both classes!*


----------



## Indy Rc

29 entries last Friday and alot of regulars out of town for Thanksgiving. The goal is 35 this week forget 30! :thumbsup:


----------



## longbeard

So I have an HPI body painted... Any tricks regarding how to bore the body post holes? Doesn't appear to be any templates or anything.


----------



## Indy Rc

longbeard said:


> So I have an HPI body painted... Any tricks regarding how to bore the body post holes? Doesn't appear to be any templates or anything.


I usually set the body on the car before painting and mark the holes with a sharpie on the outside. But when the body is painted I just set the body on the car the best I can and try and mark holes against the posts. Sorry Greg I don't think there is a easy way.


----------



## tractionroller

yoo-hoo is back ordered again.


----------



## Indy Rc

tractionroller said:


> yoo-hoo is back ordered again.


:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## jonesy112

Indy Rc said:


> I usually set the body on the car before painting and mark the holes with a sharpie on the outside. But when the body is painted I just set the body on the car the best I can and try and mark holes against the posts. Sorry Greg I don't think there is a easy way.


You can actually put some black grease, white grease, or green slime (depending on what the final color is on the body and what I have handy lol) on the top of the body posts and then set the painted body in position. then lift it off, and there will be 4 dots of grease on the body where you need to put the holes. Thats how I mark all of the bodies I do since I usually dont mount them before painting.


----------



## Indy Rc

jonesy112 said:


> You can actually put some black grease, white grease, or green slime (depending on what the final color is on the body and what I have handy lol) on the top of the body posts and then set the painted body in position. then lift it off, and there will be 4 dots of grease on the body where you need to put the holes. Thats how I mark all of the bodies I do since I usually dont mount them before painting.


That's a great idea! I think I did something like that on a painted Slash body with some white-out.:thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

Indy Rc said:


> That's a great idea! I think I did something like that on a painted Slash body with some white-out.:thumbsup:


I tell ya, you paint a hundred bodies or so and you start to learn something lol


----------



## longbeard

jonesy112 said:


> You can actually put some black grease, white grease, or green slime (depending on what the final color is on the body and what I have handy lol) on the top of the body posts and then set the painted body in position. then lift it off, and there will be 4 dots of grease on the body where you need to put the holes. Thats how I mark all of the bodies I do since I usually dont mount them before painting.


That works, thanks!


----------



## Indy Rc

I think I'm gonna order this body in tomorrow:









I bet Houston already has it.


----------



## Indy Rc

I like this one also:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

jonesy112 said:


> You can actually put some black grease, white grease, or green slime (depending on what the final color is on the body and what I have handy lol) on the top of the body posts and then set the painted body in position. then lift it off, and there will be 4 dots of grease on the body where you need to put the holes. Thats how I mark all of the bodies I do since I usually dont mount them before painting.


that is a good tip jonesy... I have done that also but I got lazy and found these body post markers that fit over the post and have sharp points that leave small indentations just dont press too hard over the pointed area or you could draw blood :freak:

here are some various versions you could get in the shop


http://www.dynamiterc.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=DYN5145

http://www.sharpie.com/enUS/Pages/sharpiemarkers.aspx

http://driftmission.com/eagle-racing-led-body-mount-marker/

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TRINITY-NO-...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2eaba3a49b


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Indy Rc said:


> I think I'm gonna order this body in tomorrow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Houston already has it.


yes i do but it is the original version from 90's


----------



## longbeard

Lousy pic, but here it is...


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard said:


> Lousy pic, but here it is...


looks fine to me ...always like red myself



Indy Rc said:


> I think I'm gonna order this body in tomorrow:


order me one also :freak:


----------



## jonesy112

1BrownGuy said:


> that is a good tip jonesy... I have done that also but I got lazy and found these body post markers that fit over the post and have sharp points that leave small indentations just dont press too hard over the pointed area or you could draw blood :freak:
> 
> here are some various versions you could get in the shop
> 
> 
> http://www.dynamiterc.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=DYN5145
> 
> http://www.sharpie.com/enUS/Pages/sharpiemarkers.aspx
> 
> http://driftmission.com/eagle-racing-led-body-mount-marker/
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TRINITY-NO-...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2eaba3a49b


i knew about those, but didnt want to recommend them since I have never used them. They do seem to be a worth while investment though.


----------



## longbeard

They use similar things when doing doweling with wood...
Black grease worked just fine for me!

I know this is on the other thread, but wanted to show off Cory's work...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3974333#post3974333


----------



## vtxjosh

longbeard said:


> Lousy pic, but here it is...
> 
> View attachment 143797


Looks great Greg!:thumbsup:


----------



## tractionroller

Indy Rc said:


> I like this one also:


Get me one of these.
:thumbsup:


----------



## vtxjosh

1BrownGuy said:


> order me one also :freak:


I'll get you one.:thumbsup:


----------



## vtxjosh

tractionroller said:


> Get me one of these.
> :thumbsup:


Oooooohhhhhh Snap!:hat:


----------



## tractionroller

Josh .Tired of legos yet.


----------



## vtxjosh

tractionroller said:


> Josh .Tired of legos yet.


I watched Mikey build four complete sets when we got home and then he wanted to take him to bed with him.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

ok then ....get me one of these

Tamiya 1/10 Subaru Impreza WRC 2008 Clear Body Set 51364 

cancel the civic


----------



## Indy Rc

1BrownGuy said:


> ok then ....get me one of these
> 
> Tamiya 1/10 Subaru Impreza WRC 2008 Clear Body Set 51364
> 
> cancel the civic


I like that one!:thumbsup:


----------



## tractionroller

I am going to join the mini fun this week.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

tractionroller said:


> I am going to join the mini fun this week.


cool.... we have had a great turnout with them any certain chassis/body in mind?


----------



## tractionroller

Going to fix the orange car thats be on the shelf upstairs. m-03


----------



## vtxjosh

tractionroller said:


> Going to fix the orange car thats be on the shelf upstairs. m-03


:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

should be a fine car... just fine


----------



## Indy Rc

*5135 S. Emerson Ave. Suite K Indianapolis, IN 46237
317-787-7568 www.IndyRCRaceway.com presents:
*

*Tamiya Mini Cooper & TT-01 Racing Fridays @ 7pm!!! w/ practice on Mondays!!! 
*















*$10 first entry or $15 for both classes! 
($5 for practice)*
*...also don't forget monthy memberships for only $39.99!!! Which includes unlimited classes, practice & racing!!! Family plans available also!*:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Sorry I missed another Friday but the Holiday and family have kept me busy. I actually painted up a new body with head and tail lights to show off but next week I suppose.

The TT01 class was a good idea and looks to have caught fire! The low cost to get in to the class I believe is the reason along with the cars are easier to setup and get a decent handling one out of the box. I barely wrench on my car only blowing it off with an air hose to clean it, then making sure nothings broke or loose and doping tires seems to be the bulk of what I mostly do. Driving a good line and staying trouble free rules supreme in this class! 

Keep it fun Indy RC! Your doing good keeping it low cost and simple. Your generating great interest and I've been happy to see over two dozen people show up that I don't even know since they are new faces!

Indy RC - The best place for RC Hobbying fun!


----------



## Indy Rc

Huge Tamiya order went out today!:thumbsup:


----------



## vtxjosh

I ordered this body today, I think it might be my new one.


----------



## vtxjosh

Houston, I ordered this body for you:


----------



## longbeard

This is the one I love.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

vtxjosh said:


> Houston, I ordered this body for you:


I was going to ask you about that.... *A big thanks man*

Seneca: Wherever there is a human being, there is an opportunity for a kindness. 

Mark Twain: Kindness is the language which the deaf can hear and the blind can see. 

Oscar Wilde: The smallest act of kindness is worth more than the grandest intention.


----------



## jonesy112

longbeard said:


> This is the one I love.


who makes that body and what model is it?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

jonesy112 said:


> who makes that body and what model is it?


Tamiya .... of course


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Audi R8 LMS - 24h Nurburgring (TT-01 Type-E Chassis)
Item No：58504　


oops heres the rest


----------



## jonesy112

I think i need to own that one. That is one BA body


----------



## longbeard

Audi R8. It's a new body that just came out. I haven't seen it available as just a body yet, but there is an E kit for it.

http://www.tamiya.com/english/products/58504audi_r8lms/index.htm

And yes.. It's BA.

Anyone here play Forza 4?


----------



## vtxjosh

longbeard said:


> This is the one I love.


That kit is available I will have to order it in. $135 w/ that cool body!:thumbsup:


----------



## vtxjosh

1BrownGuy said:


> I was going to ask you about that.... *A big thanks man*
> 
> Seneca: Wherever there is a human being, there is an opportunity for a kindness.
> 
> Mark Twain: Kindness is the language which the deaf can hear and the blind can see.
> 
> Oscar Wilde: The smallest act of kindness is worth more than the grandest intention.


NP! :thumbsup: I hope your Subaru body comes in on Wednesday.


----------



## vtxjosh

longbeard said:


> Anyone here play Forza 4?


I've never played it, but I've seen it and it looks cool.


----------



## longbeard

vtxjosh said:


> I've never played it, but I've seen it and it looks cool.


Lot of fun.  You get to drive most any make/model of cars, change setups, race pretty near every track in the world... A lot like a racing simulator. Trying to find people to race with online with. Anyone has it on xbox hit me up.


----------



## CheckMyBrain

I play Forza 4. Its awesome, the best racing game to date as far as driving physics. I dont see how they could do much better.


----------



## longbeard

CheckMyBrain said:


> I play Forza 4. Its awesome, the best racing game to date as far as driving physics. I dont see how they could do much better.


Hit me up on xbox live. longbeard13


----------



## longbeard

Forget the Yoo Hoo. Choc-ola is back.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard said:


> Forget the Yoo Hoo. Choc-ola is back.


Nice one


----------



## vtxjosh

longbeard said:


> Lot of fun. You get to drive most any make/model of cars, change setups, race pretty near every track in the world... A lot like a racing simulator. Trying to find people to race with online with. Anyone has it on xbox hit me up.


This reminds me of Shawn Harbert:


----------



## tractionroller

holy crap i'm wore out from putting away tamiya parts.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

tractionroller said:


> holy crap i'm wore out from putting away tamiya parts.


sooooo ...did my Tamiya stuff come in?


----------



## longbeard

vtxjosh said:


> This reminds me of Shawn Harbert:
> 
> Forza 4: Endangered Species Trailer - YouTube


Yeah, definitely a cool Aston.

This is way cooler. However, unlike Shawn, I can only drive it video game land....


----------



## Here's Chucky!

There was a bunch of stuff that came in minus the box of bodies that were still on the UPS truck. I picked up the nice parts you ordered Houston, they can order more... LOL!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Here's Chucky! said:


> There was a bunch of stuff that came in minus the box of bodies that were still on the UPS truck. I picked up the nice parts you ordered Houston, they can order more... LOL!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I grabbed all the TRF-417 stuff!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard said:


> Yeah, definitely a cool Aston.
> 
> This is way cooler. However, unlike Shawn, I can only drive it video game land....


I would like to get one of those bodies to my RC collection Tamiya does make one similair I think?


----------



## CheckMyBrain

longbeard said:


> Hit me up on xbox live. longbeard13


I will do that. I am not playing much at the moment though. Me and and a bunch of Neon nerds do an SRT4 spec challenge series race on Sundays. But other than that I am studying for some training I have to go to next week. After I get back I will be back on more.

So unfortunately I will be missing out on the next 2 races since I will be stuck in Garden City Kansas. I am told it is the most boring place in the world. I did find an indoor offroad dirt track less than 10 minutes from my hotel so the place cant be that boring. I either need to throw my slash together or just buy a new 4wd sct like I have been wanting to do anyway. You guys need to install a webcam and put the live feed on the website so I can a least watch the races!!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Here's Chucky! said:


> I grabbed all the TRF-417 stuff!


I think I gonna be sick


----------



## vtxjosh

1BrownGuy said:


>


LOL! That's my favorite!!!


----------



## vtxjosh

CheckMyBrain said:


> or just buy a new 4wd sct like I have been wanting to do anyway.


I'm sure you saw the new Losi and SC10 4X4 rtr's we got in didn't ya Jamie?


----------



## vtxjosh

We should have some more parts tomorrow. Mostly bodies. Houston, it will be a few days before the Subaru body comes in, it is coming from the west coast.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

cant wait for Friday!


----------



## vtxjosh

1BrownGuy said:


> cant wait for Friday!


Me too!:thumbsup:


----------



## vtxjosh

Here's Chucky! said:


> I picked up the nice parts you ordered Houston, they can order more... LOL!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

vtxjosh said:


>


----------



## longbeard

1BrownGuy said:


> I would like to get one of those bodies to my RC collection Tamiya does make one similair I think?


It's an Audi R8. Race version of the road body we were looking at last night.


----------



## CheckMyBrain

vtxjosh said:


> I'm sure you saw the new Losi and SC10 4X4 rtr's we got in didn't ya Jamie?


Yeah I did, didnt pay much attention to the price. I was thinking about an ofna nexx. But an sc10 4x4 would be my next choice.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard said:


> It's an Audi R8. Race version of the road body we were looking at last night.


found one from Tamiya but it is Discontinued


----------



## vtxjosh

I'm gonna order this in tomorrow. Around $30 painted, that's hard to beat.


----------



## Indy Rc

*5135 S. Emerson Ave. Suite K Indianapolis, IN 46237
317-787-7568 www.IndyRCRaceway.com presents:
*

*Tamiya Mini Cooper & TT-01 Racing Fridays @ 7pm!!! w/ practice on Mondays!!! 
*















*$10 first entry or $15 for both classes! 
($5 for practice)*
*...also don't forget monthy memberships for only $39.99!!! Which includes unlimited classes, practice & racing!!! Family plans available also!*:thumbsup:


----------



## vtxjosh

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=R0DMa8seF9w


----------



## Indy Rc

We don't race these but we aquired 2 Factory team tc5's. For the oval guys an L3, L4, and a Leading edge Judge with a LRP esc, Novak Ballistic motor, it even has the 1 cell Lipo w/ a reciever pack. It's all set-up for Nastruck throw in a reciever and go!


----------



## longbeard

Indy Rc said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=R0DMa8seF9w


100mph is way cool. BUT THIS IS COOLER!


----------



## Indy Rc

longbeard said:


> 100mph is way cool. BUT THIS IS COOLER!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImRMCiTqbzg


Yeah, it comes with that $1200 car.


----------



## microed

Anyone have a used TT-01 they would like to sell? :wave:

-Ed


----------



## Indy Rc

microed said:


> Anyone have a used TT-01 they would like to sell? :wave:
> 
> -Ed


New one's are cheap Ed. I have 3 new ones for under $115.:thumbsup:


----------



## CheckMyBrain

microed said:


> Anyone have a used TT-01 they would like to sell? :wave:
> 
> -Ed


My buddy wants to sell his. He wants $180 for it though, a little high in my opinion but he would probably negotiate. Its a tt01E with LED kit, he put a bearing kit in it, hard foam, and something else. Its ready to run minus charger. Has spektrum servo, not sure what model, I think he paid $30 for it at indyrc so whatever they have at that price. Flysky gt3b tx/rx. Gens ace 4000mah 25c round hardcase lipo. He raced it one night at indyrc. I already told him he will have to negotiate with someone if he wanted to sell it because rc cars arelike real cars, they depreciate in value majorly after you run it. Only being raced one night doesnt make it any more valuable than running it for ten races. He lives in mooresville and doesnt like driving to indyrc to race.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

microed said:


> Anyone have a used TT-01 they would like to sell? :wave:
> 
> -Ed


all right! You be a force to reckon with! I will keep a look out for ya.


----------



## microed

Indy Rc said:


> New one's are cheap Ed. I have 3 new ones for under $115.:thumbsup:


I would like to buy a new kit, but I don't see when I'd have the time to put it together. 

-Ed


----------



## 1BrownGuy

microed said:


> I would like to buy a new kit, but I don't see when I'd have the time to put it together.
> 
> -Ed


Ill put it together for you.... Let me know


----------



## CheckMyBrain

microed said:


> I would like to buy a new kit, but I don't see when I'd have the time to put it together.
> 
> -Ed


That is most of the fun. I almost want to buy another just so I can put it together lol. But out of fear the Friday night fun will end in the spring I am not spending anymore money on the class.


----------



## CreativeIndy

CheckMyBrain said:


> That is most of the fun. I almost want to buy another just so I can put it together lol. But out of fear the Friday night fun will end in the spring I am not spending anymore money on the class.


Eh, the first 1 was a challenge, the second was fun, the third was ok, but put together about 9 of them over a span of a month and your mind will change. It got old REAL quick. On the plus I can build an R kit in less than an hour now


----------



## CreativeIndy

Indy Rc said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=R0DMa8seF9w


I told you last night, I WILL be the first to get one of those, and more than likely the first to accidently destroy it due to bad driving HA-HA


----------



## CreativeIndy

microed said:


> Anyone have a used TT-01 they would like to sell? :wave:
> 
> -Ed


I have several(9 to be exact) I have a both E and Pro rollers with 1 race each on them for sale. Take that back, the E doesn't have a single race on it. Just some outside street drives for test/tune after building. The E for 100.00 cash and the R for 125.00 cash. These are rollers BTW and come with a few spare parts and some upgrades. I would have to look but I believe the E has the adjustable arms already and a aluminum shaft and some other goodies(Bearings?). 

I'll be racing Fri if you need to check one out. Alternativly your(or anyone wanting to try the TT-01 class) welcome to burrow it for the night. I have spare electronics, DS3 and Receiver.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

CheckMyBrain said:


> That is most of the fun. I almost want to buy another just so I can put it together lol. But out of fear the Friday night fun will end in the spring I am not spending anymore money on the class.


The numbers will slump a little in the spring / summer but racing won't end I'm sure. I think the long break last spring / summer in on-road was to weed out and put an end to a lot of drama and devise a new plan and set of classes that are fun and not so much about all the high dollar chassis, electronics, etc that alienates people who want to have a good time and not emptying their wallet to be competitive and have fun.

As long as Indy RC sticks with the official TCS rules for the TT01 class with the open manufacturer body rule (like in Coopers as well), everything will be fine. Next to my early days running oval at Stout Field, the group of folks racing on Friday night are the most fun to be around.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Two in a row I RULE!*

 I'm so addicted to posting! I can't eat, can't drink, can't sleep! OMG! It's like crack and I gotta get my fix on... Mmmmmmm, yeah feels so good! Soon I'll have a quick hobbytalk application implanted in my BRAIN so I can be hooked up 24/7! I'm on top of the world! 

LOL!


----------



## Indy Rc

Here's Chucky! said:


> I'm so addicted to posting! I can't eat, can't drink, can't sleep! OMG! It's like crack and I gotta get my fix on... Mmmmmmm, yeah feels so good! Soon I'll have a quick hobbytalk application implanted in my BRAIN so I can be hooked up 24/7! I'm on top of the world!
> 
> LOL!


I had to save this so you couldn't change this! LOL!:thumbsup:


----------



## microed

CreativeIndy said:


> I have several(9 to be exact) I have a both E and Pro rollers with 1 race each on them for sale. Take that back, the E doesn't have a single race on it. Just some outside street drives for test/tune after building. The E for 100.00 cash and the R for 125.00 cash. These are rollers BTW and come with a few spare parts and some upgrades. I would have to look but I believe the E has the adjustable arms already and a aluminum shaft and some other goodies(Bearings?).
> 
> I'll be racing Fri if you need to check one out. Alternativly your(or anyone wanting to try the TT-01 class) welcome to burrow it for the night. I have spare electronics, DS3 and Receiver.


I'll be there tomorrow to race the mini and would like to check out what you have.

-Ed


----------



## Indy Rc

:hat:


----------



## longbeard

Think shoe-goo would work to mount a castle motor fan to the silver can?


----------



## Hurryin Hoosier

Here's Chucky! said:


> The numbers will slump a little in the spring / summer but racing won't end I'm sure. I think the long break last spring / summer in on-road was to weed out and put an end to a lot of drama and devise a new plan and set of classes that are fun and not so much about all the high dollar chassis, electronics, etc that alienates people who want to have a good time and not emptying their wallet to be competitive and have fun.
> 
> As long as Indy RC sticks with the official TCS rules for the TT01 class with the open manufacturer body rule (like in Coopers as well), everything will be fine. Next to my early days running oval at Stout Field, the group of folks racing on Friday night are the most fun to be around.


It was my understanding, that the bodies for the TT-01 class had to be Tamiya bodies, but I see you state there is an open manufacture body rule. Does this mean that any body that fits the car is legal?


----------



## longbeard

Hurryin Hoosier said:


> It was my understanding, that the bodies for the TT-01 class had to be Tamiya bodies, but I see you state there is an open manufacture body rule. Does this mean that any body that fits the car is legal?


Randy,
Any production touring car body - 190 mm or 200 mm

Rules are up @ http://www.indyrcraceway.com/page19.php


----------



## Indy Rc

*5135 S. Emerson Ave. Suite K Indianapolis, IN 46237
317-787-7568 www.IndyRCRaceway.com presents:
*

*Tamiya Mini Cooper & TT-01 Racing Fridays @ 7pm!!! w/ practice on Mondays!!! 
*















*$10 first entry or $15 for both classes! 
($5 for practice included in race fee)*
*...also don't forget monthy memberships for only $39.99!!! Which includes unlimited classes, practice & racing!!! Family plans available also!*:thumbsup:

**Picked "Indy's Best Place to Race" by Indianapolis Monthy Magazine**


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Indy Rc said:


> *5135 S. Emerson Ave. Suite K Indianapolis, IN 46237
> 317-787-7568 www.IndyRCRaceway.com presents:
> *
> 
> *Tamiya Mini Cooper & TT-01 Racing Fridays @ 7pm!!! w/ practice on Mondays!!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *$10 first entry or $15 for both classes!
> ($5 for practice included in race fee)*
> *...also don't forget monthy memberships for only $39.99!!! Which includes unlimited classes, practice & racing!!! Family plans available also!*:thumbsup:
> 
> **Picked "Indy's Best Place to Race" by Indianapolis Monthy Magazine**


Ill be there with another driver once again!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard said:


> Think shoe-goo would work to mount a castle motor fan to the silver can?


You could try but its not the best I know at the hobby shop they a sell heat sink and fan combo it fits nicely.... cheap too.




Hurryin Hoosier said:


> It was my understanding, that the bodies for the TT-01 class had to be Tamiya bodies, but I see you state there is an open manufacture body rule. Does this mean that any body that fits the car is legal?


I think they want 200mm or 190mm TC bodies that have a scale appearance but not the clam shell style race bodies some one here will confirm Im sure.


----------



## longbeard

longbeard said:


> Think shoe-goo would work to mount a castle motor fan to the silver can?


Zip tie saves the day. See what happens.


----------



## CreativeIndy

Hurryin Hoosier said:


> It was my understanding, that the bodies for the TT-01 class had to be Tamiya bodies, but I see you state there is an open manufacture body rule. Does this mean that any body that fits the car is legal?


Negative. Everything else on the car must be Genuine Tamiya except for the ESC and Body.


----------



## CreativeIndy

1BrownGuy said:


> You could try but its not the best I know at the hobby shop they a sell heat sink and fan combo it fits nicely.... cheap too..


Yup! $15.00 They has a pile of them in the case last night :thumbsup:




1BrownGuy said:


> I think they want 200mm or 190mm TC bodies that have a scale appearance but not the clam shell style race bodies some one here will confirm Im sure.


Yup again. I believe as long as it's in the 10th scale 180/200mm body your GTG. They have been stocking some off the normal and unusual bodies which is good. Helps break up people having same bodies in the same race which I think is cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

We should have the "lost" body order in today! We had to reorder them because the other shipment is in limbo somewhere in the twilight zone or another dimension or something.:drunk:


----------



## Indy Rc

Track is ready for action.Better bring the horsepower this week.


----------



## CheckMyBrain

Indy Rc said:


> We should have the "lost" body order in today! We had to reorder them because the other shipment is in limbo somewhere in the twilight zone or another dimension or something.:drunk:


If they are coming from Illinois they have serious shipping problem lately. I know of 2 shipments that disappeared once they reached Illinois in the last 2 weeks. One reappeared on tracking showing it was unloaded off the truck it previously arrived on 6 days earlier. The other arrived and unloaded and then disappeared.


----------



## Indy Rc

CheckMyBrain said:


> If they are coming from Illinois they have serious shipping problem lately. I know of 2 shipments that disappeared once they reached they reached Illinois in the last 2 weeks. One reappeared on tracking showing it was unloaded off the truck it previously arrived on 6 days earlier. The other arrived and unloaded and then disappeared.


Yeah, it was from Illinois, it went somewhere in Whitestown, and UPS said it would take up to 8 days while they "investigate" it. Rich tracked it to Whitetown in a whole 5 minutes.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Heading to Indy RC for the place for some tt01 & minicooper "m chassis" action.


----------



## Indy Rc

*Great night of racing! 28 entries!!!*
final results:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Indy Rc said:


> We should have the "lost" body order in today! We had to reorder them because the other shipment is in limbo somewhere in the twilight zone or another dimension or something.:drunk:


Thanks for getting the Odyssey "*R*" body for me guys this thing in person looks great. Just like the ones I seen in JApan, it will go with my ff03 intergra "*R*" (abc hobby) and my civic "*R*" and my c*R*x and my civic "*R*" (ek) and RSx "*R*"along with letter "*R*" collection ! :freak: Maybe I need a type-S collection now 

Almost makes you sound like a pirate when you read it out loud ....*RRRR*!


----------



## Indy Rc

1BrownGuy said:


> Almost makes you sound like a pirate when you read it out loud ....*RRRR*!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

LOL! thats a good one.....


----------



## Indy Rc

Even though the entries were not as high as we were hoping, we still had 22 actual racers tonight! Take out the 3 owners that still leaves 19! Thanks for the great night guys and gals! We had another week were some regulars had other obligations. I bet next week we hit that 35 mark!:thumbsup:


----------



## longbeard

Houston, dropped you a PM


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard said:


> Houston, dropped you a PM


replied!


----------



## longbeard

1BrownGuy said:


> replied!


backatcha!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard said:


> backatcha!


what you typed !


----------



## Indy Rc

longbeard said:


> backatcha!


Just buy it! You know you want too!:thumbsup:


----------



## HPITim846

Great racing last night guys. Looking forward to some practice on Monday.


----------



## Indy Rc

HPITim846 said:


> Great racing last night guys. Looking forward to some practice on Monday.


It was a very fun night! I'll be there Monday Tim, we will get your car worked out!:thumbsup:


----------



## HPITim846

Indy Rc said:


> It was a very fun night! I'll be there Monday Tim, we will get your car worked out!:thumbsup:


Thanks Josh. :dude::thumbsup:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

the racing last night was very close ... A great group of racers also


----------



## longbeard

Houston. Another PM for you.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

got it!


----------



## Indy Rc

*5135 S. Emerson Ave. Suite K Indianapolis, IN 46237
317-787-7568 www.IndyRCRaceway.com presents:
*

*Tamiya Mini Cooper & TT-01 Racing Fridays @ 7pm!!! w/ practice on Mondays!!! 
*















*$10 first entry or $15 for both classes! 
($5 for practice included in race fee)*
*...also don't forget monthy memberships for only $39.99!!! Which includes unlimited classes, practice & racing!!! Family plans available also!*:thumbsup:

**Picked "Indy's Best Place to Race" by Indianapolis Monthy Magazine**


----------



## CheckMyBrain

Oh man. You guys have been bleeding me out for race fees and practice fees when you have a membership package? You guys are killin me.


----------



## Indy Rc

CheckMyBrain said:


> Oh man. You guys have been bleeding me out for race fees and practice fees when you have a membership package? You guys are killin me.


Better late than never.:thumbsup:


----------



## longbeard

I should be adding to the cooper class next Fri. :thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

longbeard said:


> I should be adding to the cooper class next Fri. :thumbsup:


:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## HPITim846

Practice tomorrow? I Think so!!!!!!!!!! Ready to hit the track.


----------



## Indy Rc

HPITim846 said:


> Practice tomorrow? I Think so!!!!!!!!!! Ready to hit the track.


Oh Yeah!:hat:


----------



## HPITim846

PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::hat::hat::hat:freak::freak:


----------



## longbeard

http://photoblog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/12/05/9214237-gone-in-less-than-60-seconds-11-luxury-sports-cars-wrecked-in-expensive-pileup


----------



## MDB

longbeard said:


> http://photoblog.msnbc.msn.com/_new...uxury-sports-cars-wrecked-in-expensive-pileup


 Was Captain Chaos driving the lead car? (Obscure Cannonball Run reference)

Shawn---That makes a little vacum leak seam trivial.

Later,

Mark


----------



## Indy Rc

Quite a few people practicing tonight.:thumbsup:


----------



## HPITim846

longbeard said:


> http://photoblog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/12/05/9214237-gone-in-less-than-60-seconds-11-luxury-sports-cars-wrecked-in-expensive-pileup


 Such a shame!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*TT01 Blank Set-up Sheet*

Here is the setup sheet I have been threatening to make. If I missed anything let me know and I'll revise. Once I run again I'll fill it out and post it on this thread. This is just a blank one.

Have a good week!


----------



## vtxjosh

Here's Chucky! said:


> Here is the setup sheet I have been threatening to make. If I missed anything let me know and I'll revise. Once I run again I'll fill it out and post it on this thread. This is just a blank one.
> 
> Have a good week!


Good job Chuck! That is a sharp setup sheet!:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

4 TT-01 "R" coming in tomorrow, 3 are already sold. If someone wants the last one I am at the store until 10pm let me know and I will put it back for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

All R's spoken for.:thumbsup:


----------



## HPITim846

Indy Rc said:


> All R's spoken for.:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup: Awesome!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Is it Friday yet???


----------



## HPITim846

1BrownGuy said:


> Is it Friday yet???


Damn you Houston, why must you bring up Friday? LOL. Well guys no more Fridays for me till March, couldn't change my class schedule to race. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Indy Rc

hpitim846 said:


> damn you houston, why must you bring up friday? Lol. Well guys no more fridays for me till march, couldn't change my class schedule to race. Good luck to everyone.


crap!

See ya in March Tim!:thumbsup:


----------



## HPITim846

Indy Rc said:


> crap!
> 
> See ya in March Tim!:thumbsup:


I'll be out when I can make it. And to practice.


----------



## microed

I can't make it this Friday, I have holiday obligations. I hope to be back next Friday. Everyone have fun!

-Ed


----------



## CreativeIndy

Loves my shiney new X4 I bought last night, makes my Duratrax 235 and 45 look like junk LOL. Thanks a ton Josh for the hookup


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*TT01 Outdrive / Gear box joint*

Dogbones - TAM50883
Wheel Axle - TAM50808
Gear Box Joint (what your looking for I think) - TAM9804237

Double check but I think this is correct.

I can't find them but on overseas sites. I looked on all the usual easy places but need to get off here before the feeling rubs on to me and I start posting kitty pics, start speaking in tongues, quoting star wars or get the urge to have hobbytalk email me when there is a post on any forum.  LOL! I need to go shower now!


----------



## DaveCook

The rules for the TT-01 class say Touring Car body. Does anyone know how strict this is? Is an Acura NSX allowed?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

DaveCook said:


> The rules for the TT-01 class say Touring Car body. Does anyone know how strict this is? Is an Acura NSX allowed?


yes it is allowed... Im using a Honda Odyssey body!


----------



## Indy Rc

DaveCook said:


> The rules for the TT-01 class say Touring Car body. Does anyone know how strict this is? Is an Acura NSX allowed?


Someone else has bought it but I haven't seen it on the carpet yet. We had one come in the shop today and it is sharp!:thumbsup: The rules are really just production car bodies, as long as it isn't a clamshell or a non-production car (ex. nascar, etc.) it should be fine. So like Houston said it is fine! Hope to see ya on a Friday soon Dave!:thumbsup:


----------



## CreativeIndy

Indy Rc said:


> Someone else has bought it but I haven't seen it on the carpet yet. We had one come in the shop today and it is sharp!:thumbsup: The rules are really just production car bodies, as long as it isn't a clamshell or a non-production car (ex. nascar, etc.) it should be fine. So like Houston said it is fine! Hope to see ya on a Friday soon Dave!:thumbsup:


It was me that bought the NSX you got in, I have it painted and ready it's 5th in line to go on. I now have 9 fresh bodies and about 15 broken LOL jess has around 12 or so herself. It's addicting and I can't stand racing a cracked body so I run a new every week.


----------



## Indy Rc

Josh order a losb3555


----------



## Indy Rc

*5135 S. Emerson Ave. Suite K Indianapolis, IN 46237
317-787-7568 www.IndyRCRaceway.com presents:
*

*Tamiya Mini Cooper & TT-01 Racing Fridays @ 7pm!!! w/ practice on Mondays!!! 
*















*$10 first entry or $15 for both classes! 
($5 for practice included in race fee)*
*...also don't forget monthy memberships for only $39.99!!! Which includes unlimited classes, practice & racing!!! Family plans available also!*:thumbsup:

**Picked "Indy's Best Place to Race" by Indianapolis Monthy Magazine**


----------



## Indy Rc

Big night tonight! We should have a good number of Mini Coopers tonight!:thumbsup:


----------



## 87STX

Ill be runnin cooper if the body shows up.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*"R" spec Odyssey*

get ready boys/gals the Odyessy is coming.....lol with the kids



















relective tape ....caaachow!


----------



## Indy Rc

*Bring it!!!*


----------



## Indy Rc

Big night guys! Thanks to all that made it out! Results will be up shortly.


----------



## HPITim846

Josh nice new lid! But I think Houston has you with the kids on the back.... lol. Heard there were a lot of quick laps tonight! Damn you school and screwing with my racing!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*On-Road Results from Friday, December 09, 2011*

Results attached.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## HPITim846

TT01 class is getting big.And holy crap 8.630 lap time? WTG Chuck! Getting serious with the numbers now. Maybe more track time?


----------



## Indy Rc

*31 Entries w/7 Coopers and 24 TT-01's! 27 racers total!!! Great competitive night of racing!*


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Thanks but I wasn't the fastest out there. Check out Brian Robey's fast lap along with his best average 5 and 10 laps. Tonight was some serious fun along with pretty clean heats and mains. These TT01 chassis with the rules are so close once you get them dialed in. Tech inspection for all Mains was very cool!

Tech note: Get the wires from your esc to the motor as short as possible to reduce resistance. I noticed a lot of racers with what seemed to look like a miles worth of wiring all bundled up in their cars. Shortening the wires helps not only in the resistance area but also looks nice and clean. I have about less than an inch of wire between my Tamiya TEU-104BK ESC and Tamiya 540j motor.


----------



## Indy Rc

Yeah we feel like teching is important, there seemed to be a little confusion tonight on some of the rules. For those that are confused the rules are on the website.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Wow the racing tonight was top notch for the TT-01 class ... they are getting closer and closer to being maxed out which is good the its who gonna make the first mistake!

CHuck I had the speed too but just couldnt get through traffic as quickly to get to you everyone was very clean in the A main.I dont think I heard a single slap of lexan until about the 2min mark!

this class rocks and the way everyone is helping in set up is also growing and the racing tonight showed.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard you a have PM.............


----------



## CreativeIndy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Thanks but I wasn't the fastest out there. Check out Brian Robey's fast lap along with his best average 5 and 10 laps. Tonight was some serious fun along with pretty clean heats and mains. These TT01 chassis with the rules are so close once you get them dialed in. Tech inspection for all Mains was very cool!
> 
> Tech note: Get the wires from your esc to the motor as short as possible to reduce resistance. I noticed a lot of racers with what seemed to look like a miles worth of wiring all bundled up in their cars. Shortening the wires helps not only in the resistance area but also looks nice and clean. I have about less than an inch of wire between my Tamiya TEU-104BK ESC and Tamiya 540j motor.




Yea man, can't thank you and Houston enough for helping me out with my barrage of questions and advice on setup last night. After weeks and weeks of asking and getting what seemed like bad advice, or being made to feel like your questions are a burden to some, you and Houston seemed to point me in the right direction on how to get these cars dialed in. 

Not gonna lie, after what, 2 months now of racing I was about to give it up due to the frustration of trying to get the car to even run a decent lap. it's not any kind of fun to go out and race and come back with a 40.00 body destroyed or coming in dead last time after time. I know my driving needs a considerable amount of improvement but If the car isn't setup correct no amount of driving improvement is going to make you competitive. I know I have the ability to run clean, it was seen after we got it some what dialed in I ran lap after lap without so much as a graze on the barrier. These cars are a complete pain in the rear due to all the loose areas and slop but with the help of some people who know the ropes it really makes it drive a ton better.

Josh has helped me as well and has always been ready to answer any question I have had or order me any part I need next day if need be. These are the type of individuals that make a person feel welcome and want to continue trying to get better in all aspects of the sport.

Thanks again guys. See everyone next Friday


----------



## Indy Rc




----------



## 1BrownGuy

way to go Justin Carey representin!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

DAve Cook you have a PM


----------



## HPITim846

Houston you have a PM.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

HPITim846 said:


> Houston you have a PM.


replied


----------



## HPITim846

1BrownGuy said:


> replied


Grassy A$$.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

another one for ya


----------



## HPITim846

1BrownGuy said:


> another one for ya


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Lighter side of notes....
Practice tomorrow HELL YEAH!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

:woohoo:I got a new body for the mini!! part of my collector gene :freak: been waiting of one of these for a while got a hook up in Japan on this one finally shipped over earlier this week ...they should be in the states though soon. light buckets too I had one of these (1:1) bought new in 1991 made it a show car then some a$$es decided to steal it 
Just deciding paint scheme now....


----------



## HPITim846

I like the new CR-v's that are out now. But can't never get over my addiction to import cars period. I'm bumping my 1:1 Mini Coop now.  Picked it up with 7 miles on her while I Was stationed in Spain. But I do miss my 91 Honda EF Si hatchback! ! ! ! She was the 1st cat I bought on my own after graduation.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

HPITim846 said:


> I like the new CR-v's that are out now. But can't never get over my addiction to import cars period. I'm bumping my 1:1 Mini Coop now.  Picked it up with 7 miles on her while I Was stationed in Spain. But I do miss my 91 Honda EF Si hatchback! ! ! ! She was the 1st cat I bought on my own after graduation.


if its the one (mini) I see in the parking lot at the track very nice....:thumbsup: also was it cr-z sporty? or cr-v utility


----------



## HPITim846

This one?








And thanks.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

HPITim846 said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks.


in the storage wars Dave voice "YUUUUUUUP"!


----------



## HPITim846

Thanks, brought her back home with me. Had to Grey Hound it out to St. Lou to pick her up with a new front tire. The looks from the weirdos that ride Grey Hounds while I sat in the terminal downtown with a new tire were priceless!
And Auction Hunters are way better! BTW. lol.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

HPITim846 said:


> Thanks, brought her back home with me. Had to Grey Hound it out to St. Lou to pick her up with a new front tire. The looks from the weirdos that ride Grey Hounds while I sat in the terminal downtown with a new tire were priceless!
> And Auction Hunters are way better! BTW. lol.


you could have done this.....LOL


----------



## HPITim846

1BrownGuy said:


> you could have done this.....LOL


LMAO!!!!!!!!! That's AWESOME! Naw I actually wanted to see what peoples reactions would be to it. It was great. I tried to check it in as a carry on but they said it was to big. lol.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

yeah.... shock value would be much better


----------



## HPITim846

It's even better when it's from a lot of crazy looking people! My favorite comment that day was "If you had 3 more of those you wouldn't have to take the bus any where." My response was "True but I'd be missing the wheels and car they go on too."


----------



## CreativeIndy

Practice tomorrow hell yea! Time to finish getting this beast dialed in. New body though, kinda like this NSX with no wing. One of these days I will run the same body twice LOL


----------



## 1BrownGuy

CreativeIndy said:


> Practice tomorrow hell yea! Time to finish getting this beast dialed in. New body though, kinda like this NSX with no wing. One of these days I will run the same body twice LOL


nice :thumbsup: you gotta go with the wing IMO


----------



## HPITim846

Looks great but +2 on the wing! Actually adds to better steering.


----------



## CreativeIndy

HPITim846 said:


> Looks great but +2 on the wing! Actually adds to better steering.


It comes with the Lexan wing and I hate those things. If anything I will bolt on a black plastic one instead of the Lexan


----------



## HPITim846

Those aren't too bad other than not being able to adjust them. It's better than none at all. Just happens to be the style that comes with it. I try to buy bodies without the those wings on them and use the same wing over and over.


----------



## CreativeIndy

HPITim846 said:


> Those aren't too bad other than not being able to adjust them. It's better than none at all. Just happens to be the style that comes with it. I try to buy bodies without the those wings on them and use the same wing over and over.


Yea, thats why I saved these 4 or 5 black ones of different styles. I figure if I mount the wing I can remount it over and over. Problem I have is I don't re-use bodies week to week. I almost always buy a new body to run every week so little things like stickers and wings rarely make the track. I know it seems like a waste but I have this thing about running a cracked, scuffed or broken body. Most of these HPI bodies are so flimsy and the Tamiya are no better. A single head on crash and your nose is tore up. It's easy enough to throw some shoe on it and go but with that same respect it's easy enough for me to paint a new body and go lol


----------



## HPITim846

ever think about just making your own bodies out of a vacuum molder? And save on some money in the long run? I understand the want to have a nice looking body but after a while it's a little much to buy a new one every other week or so. I kinda want to do this myself. 
Part 1




Part 2


----------



## longbeard

Yeah, I've looked at this as well. Be a fun project


----------



## HPITim846

It's about a $100-200 project to start off with, but in the end it would save money on any bodies you use period for any class. I like this one better..... It's in spanish and has annoying music but it's cool.


----------



## CreativeIndy

HPITim846 said:


> ever think about just making your own bodies out of a vacuum molder? And save on some money in the long run? I understand the want to have a nice looking body but after a while it's a little much to buy a new one every other week or so. I kinda want to do this myself.


It's not the money thats an issue with me, 100+ a week on 2 bodies and paint etc is nothing to me. Reason for 2 is my girl races with me every week, so she gets a new body every week as well. 

The issue I would have with making my own is the only current issue I have now and thats the time it takes to do it all. I love creating and painting etc, It's the time to do it all. My time is valuable to me. It takes a considerable amount of time to do 2 bodies a week esp if you put on the stickers, wings, bodies with seperate bumpers, punch holes, get the body mounts right, etc. 

Thats why I rarely run all the stickers on my bodies, or wings, or extra parts or seperate bumpers etc. I know it looks like crap to see a Cuda out there with half the rear end missing but if I had more time I would do it all correct. So I guess my options are to get so good my body never gets touched so I can run them more than once, find some free time, or get over my issue with running throw back whips LOL


----------



## HPITim846

Easiest out of all of those would be getting over using the old bodies more than once. LOL. I hate the look of the cracked bodies as well, but after a while I would get tired of spending $100 a week(if it were a issue or not) on bodies only to have them destroyed. Plus I don't even waste a lot of time on painting bodies. The only decals I usually put on are the window decals now if that. A little bit of dry wall tape and shoe goo prior to using the bodies helps out a lot on the cracking of them. Really it's not your driving that beats your bodies up, it's everyone else's as well. crashing is going to happen and not everyone isn't a "great driver" or a "professional" and I know I'm not a great driver either so I know I might be at cause for my fair share of bumps and crashes while racing, but it's all in fun.


----------



## CreativeIndy

HPITim846 said:


> Easiest out of all of those would be getting over using the old bodies more than once. LOL. I hate the look of the cracked bodies as well, but after a while I would get tired of spending $100 a week(if it were a issue or not) on bodies only to have them destroyed. Plus I don't even waste a lot of time on painting bodies. The only decals I usually put on are the window decals now if that. A little bit of dry wall tape and shoe goo prior to using the bodies helps out a lot on the cracking of them. Really it's not your driving that beats your bodies up, it's everyone else's as well. crashing is going to happen and not everyone isn't a "great driver" or a "professional" and I know I'm not a great driver either so I know I might be at cause for my fair share of bumps and crashes while racing, but it's all in fun.


Yea, for sure... been doing the drywall/shoe glue on my current bodies and rubber paint to help strengthen them up some.


----------



## longbeard

Hrm... Not sure I'd call the hobbytalk server migration flawless....


----------



## CreativeIndy

longbeard said:


> Hrm... Not sure I'd call the hobbytalk server migration flawless....


Eh, swap to new server/host wait for DNS to propagate or simply type ipconfig /dnsflush at a command prompt to speed up the DNS update and presto


----------



## longbeard

CreativeIndy said:


> Eh, swap to new server/host wait for DNS to propagate or simply type ipconfig /dnsflush at a command prompt to speed up the DNS update and presto


Couldn't get chrome to let go of the old IP. Working fine now and the images are back.


----------



## Indy Rc

longbeard said:


> Couldn't get chrome to let go of the old IP. Working fine now and the images are back.


Yeah the wifes' Ipad won't work yet either, but my desktop does.


----------



## CheckMyBrain

1BrownGuy said:


> :woohoo:I got a new body for the mini!! part of my collector gene :freak: been waiting of one of these for a while got a hook up in Japan on this one finally shipped over earlier this week ...they should be in the states though soon. light buckets too I had one of these (1:1) bought new in 1991 made it a show car then some a$ decided to steal it
> Just deciding paint scheme now....


I have been trying to pick up a gen2 crx body for a month or so but out of stock, I can find a gen1 but I don't like them as much. I just finished this body for my TT-01. Tried mask instead of decals, kind of a pain but it paid off. I am ready to get back in action.










Actually just checked again and they are in stock now, but you ruined all my excitement by getting one first. I guess I will go with my next choice and either get the Honda CRZ or the City II turbo.


----------



## Indy Rc

Looks good Jamie!:thumbsup:


----------



## jammer

Indy Rc said:


> Looks good Jamie!:thumbsup:


Heeyyyyyyyyy!:tongue:


----------



## Indy Rc

jammer said:


> Heeyyyyyyyyy!:tongue:


We got a new Jamie and he likes Red Bull too! LOL!


----------



## HPITim846

Oh dear god help us! LOL!


----------



## longbeard

I kept wondering why you changed your handle on the forum.


----------



## Indy Rc

*5135 S. Emerson Ave. Suite K Indianapolis, IN 46237
317-787-7568 www.IndyRCRaceway.com presents:
*

*Tamiya Mini Cooper & TT-01 Racing Fridays @ 7pm!!! w/ practice on Mondays!!! 
*















*$10 first entry or $15 for both classes! 
($5 for practice included in race fee)*
*...also don't forget monthy memberships for only $39.99!!! Which includes unlimited classes, practice & racing!!! Family plans available also!*:thumbsup:

**Picked "Indy's Best Place to Race" by Indianapolis Monthy Magazine**


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

One of the things that will help the longevity of any r/c car body is to make sure the foam front bumper is flush with the front bumper of the body. This will help absorb many of the impacts that can deform the lexan. If purchasing a new front bumper is cost prohibitive, HPI sells stick on foam pieces that can be attached to an existing bumper to fill up any gaps. Here is a link to the self-adhesive HPI foam bumper spacers: (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXST41&P=7).

Wheel arches can be known to crack. If you don't have access to a good circle cutter (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXHEA0&P=7) , then you will want to have a good pair of lexan curved scissors. After cutting the wheel well out, make sure to go back and smooth out any rough areas with some sand paper or you can use a sanding drum on a dremel or power drill (power drill drums are almost the size of an r/c car wheel well arch).

Another tip to getting more life out of an rc body is to make sure to mount it as best as possible front to back. If you miss on your hole locatoins, it can bend or stretch the body, which can cause the wheel wells to crack as well. A simple ruler is a good tool when finding the right location for body mount holes.

And finally, all r/c bodies will get scuffed and dirty. Many companies make products that will clean up your lexan body (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXLVB6&P=7). Motor spray applied to a towel and rubbed on the lexan will remove most dirt/tire marks. Products designed to remove scratches from automobile headlights will remove scratches from rc lexan bodies. You can also use automobile polishes and waxes on lexan, but you should test those before applying to your newly painted body.

With a little bit of sweat equity, you can save a lot of real equity for buying all of the other things needed for r/c racing.


----------



## Indy Rc

Unless Rich sold it last night there is one "R" kit available in the shop, if anyone is on the fence it would be a good opportunity to snag one up.


----------



## DaveCook

1BrownGuy said:


> yes it is allowed... Im using a Honda Odyssey body!


Hey Houston! Thanks! The Odyssey is awesome! I don't see any PM. Maybe they expire. I don't know. I am dusting off my old TT-01. I hope to make is down there tomorrow.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

cool Dave .... see ya there


----------



## Indy Rc

Houston, your little avatar guy looks like he's gotta pee. Must be too much Yoo-Hoo!!!:wave:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Indy Rc said:


> Houston, your little avatar guy looks like he's gotta pee. Must be too much Yoo-Hoo!!!:wave:


lol... or maybe he's stompin on your tt-01!


----------



## Indy Rc

1BrownGuy said:


> lol... or maybe he's stompin on your tt-01!


----------



## Indy Rc

The Tamiya spur gears are in.


----------



## Indy Rc

Great night of racing! Thanks to all who made it out!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Great night of racing for sure Thanks to Chuck R. for his set-up advise for alot of the racers. 

Josh I hope you get to feeling better... spur gears are out now...lol

sold a tt-01 of mine and we will have another racer on Fridays

good turn out for the holidays ...27 entries I think?


----------



## DaveCook

I had a lot of fun racing last night! That was some very good racing. Thanks to everyone at Indy RC! And a special thanks to Houston and Ed for all of their help!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Microed you have a PM  

And Dave Cook you have post 417!!! well your a Tamiya fan so you can have it ...lol


----------



## microed

I had fun racing the mini last night. I'll be gone next week, but should return the following Friday.
Dave - Always glad to help.
Houston - PM received and answered.

-Ed


----------



## Here's Chucky!

1BrownGuy said:


> Great night of racing for sure Thanks to Chuck R. for his set-up advise for alot of the racers.
> 
> Josh I hope you get to feeling better... spur gears are out now...lol
> 
> sold a tt-01 of mine and we will have another racer on Fridays
> 
> good turn out for the holidays ...27 entries I think?



Thanks Houston! Had fun and am ready for next week!

I bolted to the infield care center after my Talladega wreck in the first turn of the first lap in the A-Main last night. My car had a ruptured spur, a torn right front steering block and torn out steering link. Did anyone get video? Would be neat to see in slow mo! Man were we all going for it or what?

Didn't get the results but went up to get some parts and they hadn't left them for anyone. They'll probably be posted at the beginning of the week. Houston won the A-Main, good job Eskimo! Hahaha! :tongue:


----------



## tractionroller

Here's Chucky! said:


> Thanks Houston! Had fun and am ready for next week!
> 
> I bolted to the infield care center after my Talladega wreck in the first turn of the first lap in the A-Main last night. My car had a ruptured spur, a torn right front steering block and torn out steering link. Did anyone get video? Would be neat to see in slow mo! Man were we all going for it or what?
> 
> Didn't get the results but went up to get some parts and they hadn't left them for anyone. They'll probably be posted at the beginning of the week. Houston won the A-Main, good job Eskimo! Hahaha! :tongue:


I guess we went for it.I came around the first turn right behind you and you were sideways.I had no time to hit the brakes wham right into the drivers door, will said your car flew over his.After everyone settled in I managed to come within 4 seconds of Houston for 2nd. Jud finished 3rd half second behind me.i think Rob got 4th, Nick 5th


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Just like Dega! I guess a car airborne for second or two is a bad thing. I saw the top of my car and was like, I'm probably toast. Nobody had anywhere to go and I was the sitting duck. I got blasted! No biggie, cool to watch.

I keep breaking steering blocks. Hopefully Tamiya decides to make aluminum ones or there's a rule amendment everyone agrees to that allows us to buy aftermarket ones made by GPM. I break at least one a week out of about 5 or 6 runs. I broke two last night and gave one to Houston to let someone else have. I don't mind bumping and banging but the shops out of them to no fault of theirs, just need to double the order next time.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## vtxjosh

Here's Chucky! said:


> J
> or there's a rule amendment everyone agrees to that allows us to buy aftermarket ones made by GPM.


Amendment done. We will allow aluminum steering blocks like we do on the Mini Coopers. Unfortunately none of our distributors carry any right now so until we get some in you guys will be on your own. 

Please guys don't let this be a whole can of worms issue. We are allowing this one exception to benefit you and save you money. This is not a doorway to aftermarket Wheels, shocks, tires, etc.:thumbsup:


----------



## tractionroller

vtxjosh said:


> Amendment done. We will allow aluminum steering blocks like we do on the Mini Coopers. Unfortunately none of our distributors carry any right now so until we get some in you guys will be on your own.
> 
> Please guys don't let this be a whole can of worms issue. We are allowing this one exception to benefit you and save you money. This is not a doorway to aftermarket Wheels, shocks, tires, etc.:thumbsup:


I have found a U.S. distributor for the parts. I'll be calling tomorow to set up an account.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

I think its a good addition to the rules ...you should put also anyone thats been racing for 5years or more cant use them....:devil: anyone... anyone....



(j/k) guys

I think it will help with some of the frustrations during the learning car setup and driving phase. That particular part (steering hub) just seem fragile and to buy only that steering hub you get a crap load of stuff youll never use on the parts tree.

that being added


----------



## 1BrownGuy

microed - PM read and thanks


----------



## longbeard

If anyone found a 4000 mah 25C Gens Ace lipo with Traxxas plugs on it.... It's mine. I seem to have misplaced one...

Found.. Disregard. Too much stuff... Too many drawers


----------



## longbeard

vtxjosh said:


> Amendment done. We will allow aluminum steering blocks like we do on the Mini Coopers. Unfortunately none of our distributors carry any right now so until we get some in you guys will be on your own.
> 
> Please guys don't let this be a whole can of worms issue. We are allowing this one exception to benefit you and save you money. This is not a doorway to aftermarket Wheels, shocks, tires, etc.:thumbsup:


Front and rear or just just front?


----------



## vtxjosh

longbeard said:


> Front and rear or just just front?


Just front.:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

1BrownGuy said:


> ...you should put also anyone thats been racing for 5years or more cant use them....:devil:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard- I have your 2s lipo wire

Tamiya does make a rear in aluminum hub BTW ...and I am gettin them  
"Tamiya Aluminum Toe-in Rear Uprights (TT01, TGS) #53800"

And now the Tamiya rear 2deg. aluminum upright dance!!!!!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

tractionroller said:


> I have found a U.S. distributor for the parts. I'll be calling tomorow to set up an account.


Awesome news, I'll get mine from the shop. Order a plenty cause someone I know will get 3 sets.

Can you guys get some of the rears?

Have a good one!


----------



## longbeard

1BrownGuy said:


> longbeard- I have your 2s lipo wire
> 
> Tamiya does make a rear in aluminum hub BTW ...and I am gettin them
> "Tamiya Aluminum Toe-in Rear Uprights (TT01, TGS) #53800"
> 
> And now the Tamiya rear 2deg. aluminum upright dance!!!!!


Thanks. I'll get it next time.

And.... Good lord, Tamiya is proud of those aluminum rear hubs!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard said:


> Thanks. I'll get it next time.
> 
> And.... Good lord, Tamiya is proud of those aluminum rear hubs!


but in realistically I have never broken a rear upright.....


----------



## HPITim846

1BrownGuy said:


> but in realistically I have never broken a rear upright.....


I don't see it happening to often..... Less impact on the rears as there would be on the front. Front's are mainly due to personal crashes and knocking people out of your way :lol:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Tamiya TT01 Carbon Fiber Shock Towers*

Is it possible to get these Tamiya Hop ups?

TAM54059 - front carbon damper stay / shock tower
TAM54060 - rear carbon damper stay / shock tower

It's an actual Tamiya part. I can only find on overseas sites... No hurry.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Is it possible to get these Tamiya Hop ups?
> 
> TAM54059 - front carbon damper stay / shock tower
> TAM54060 - rear carbon damper stay / shock tower
> 
> It's an actual Tamiya part. I can only find on overseas sites... No hurry.


so far I too have only seen these and have a set from the overseas companys they totally beef up the shock towers


----------



## CheckMyBrain

I am getting ready to order some new batteries and I just wanted to clarify something. The 4000mah 25c limit is only the TT01 class correct. Mini cooper can use any mah/c rating?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

CheckMyBrain said:


> I am getting ready to order some new batteries and I just wanted to clarify something. The 4000mah 25c limit is only the TT01 class correct. Mini cooper can use any mah/c rating?


yes and yes


----------



## CreativeIndy

vtxjosh said:


> Amendment done. We will allow aluminum steering blocks like we do on the Mini Coopers. Unfortunately none of our distributors carry any right now so until we get some in you guys will be on your own.
> 
> Please guys don't let this be a whole can of worms issue. We are allowing this one exception to benefit you and save you money. This is not a doorway to aftermarket Wheels, shocks, tires, etc.:thumbsup:


Not trying to open a can of worms but in my humble experience this should be expanded as follows to not only include that front knuckle in aluminum to those who wish to run it, but the A Arm-s as well.

Coming from a man who has broken almost everything on a TT-01 chassis and his women who breaks a piece every week, this needs to be done. From experience either light or heavy crash the front Knuckle/Upright will break or the A-Arm pivot point will break. Only had 2 rear hubs break and 1 rear arm, but we have broken over a dozen arms on the front and countless knuckles.

Call us bad drivers, it is what it is...I can atest that Jess barely brushed the rail on Friday and not only did the front right knuckle break but the A-Arm pivot as well. I feel they are the weakest links on the TT-01 and if the Knuckle is allowed the A-Arm should be considered. There 6.00 on Ebay for a pair so it's not like anyone can say that it's to expensive for a budget race class as the parts tree for a-arm from you guys is 12.00+.

Not trying to go for a domino effect here were we allow this so this must be allowed and so on and so forth. I'm just pointing out the facts of the chassis coming from a person who isn't the best driver and tends to uncover the weakest points in the TT-01 chassis.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

CreativeIndy said:


> Not trying to open a can of worms but in my humble experience this should be expanded as follows to not only include that front knuckle in aluminum to those who wish to run it, but the A Arm-s as well.
> 
> Coming from a man who has broken almost everything on a TT-01 chassis and his women who breaks a piece every week, this needs to be done. From experience either light or heavy crash the front Knuckle/Upright will break or the A-Arm pivot point will break. Only had 2 rear hubs break and 1 rear arm, but we have broken over a dozen arms on the front and countless knuckles.
> 
> Call us bad drivers, it is what it is...I can atest that Jess barely brushed the rail on Friday and not only did the front right knuckle break but the A-Arm pivot as well. I feel they are the weakest links on the TT-01 and if the Knuckle is allowed the A-Arm should be considered. There 6.00 on Ebay for a pair so it's not like anyone can say that it's to expensive for a budget race class as the parts tree for a-arm from you guys is 12.00+.
> 
> Not trying to go for a domino effect here were we allow this so this must be allowed and so on and so forth. I'm just pointing out the facts of the chassis coming from a person who isn't the best driver and tends to uncover the weakest points in the TT-01 chassis.


aluminum arms are a terrible choice ...once hit they bend and are never true even when bent back making the driving experience even worse. This is from what I have seen personally


----------



## HPITim846

I'm not even going to say anything....... Don't want to jinx myself!!!!!!! :jest: I do agree with Houston on the bending and not being the same if you bend them back. The plastic would be to replace if anything were to happen. hubs and steering blocks would be great in aluminum if possible. Not really a issue with the bending with those due to not being as thin and long as A-arms.


----------



## CheckMyBrain

Then we would need an aluminum chassis lol. With aluminum knuckles and arms the chassis is whats going to be breaking next. All that impact has to go somewhere. The aluminum won't absorb all of it, it will just transfer it somewhere else. I am all for a cheaper solution and making racing easier on the bank but I would much rather replace an arm than a chasiss. All 3 arms I broke have been where they pivot in the chassis, if they were aluminum I am sure they would busted through the chassis leaving me with a complete teardown. I won't argue any ruling made but from my previous experiences buying a bunch of aluminum parts has ended up being a headache. I thought of something the other day I wanted to ask some of you more knowledgeable people. I have heard you can boil certain types of plastic and it keeps it from being so brittle. I probably have the article somewhere I may have to hunt it down.


----------



## HPITim846

CheckMyBrain said:


> I have heard you can boil certain types of plastic and it keeps it from being so brittle. I probably have the article somewhere I may have to hunt it down.


BAM Ask and you shall receive! Here's a link to a RCtech post that talks about this. 

http://www.rctech.net/forum/nitro-off-road/469196-negatives-boiling-plastic-parts.html


----------



## CreativeIndy

See, I hear what your saying about the whole aluminum this and that will cause it to bend and not break or vice versa compared to plastic and its the whole Ford vs Chevy thing. There are guys out there that have sworn by plastic and tons that run aluminum. I have personaly ran aluminum and never had an issue and I am sure there are guys who run aluminum and have issues all the time. Again, from my experience, what breaks on the Arms are the pivot point on the arm, its so weak there it snaps off with ease. You could take a pair of pliers and with little force snap the pivot of the arm. 

Either way, my whole point was there are alot of places on the TT-01 that could use improvement over the chassis. The question wasn't what your personal thoughts on how you are anti aluminum on the Arms but that it should be considered as an option for racers choice. If you feel they will cause your chassis to break or the arm will bend instead of breaking then it's your choice not to run it but at least its an option for you. I was just trying to state the obvious coming from a person who has broke more parts on these than anyone who racers in there on Fridays that can be proven. 

My girl breaks an arm almost every single Friday and let me tell you, we have went through 4 bath tubs due to plastic arms breaking so plastic or aluminum those tubs and the pivot holes are prone to breaking as well. I can show you all our broke parts I save them. I have the tubs as well, 2 have the rears split on them from the arms ripping out and we have 2 fronts that are split.

In short, not trying to start a huge debate here on what should be allowed and what shouldn't. in my eyes if 1 thing is allowed to make it easier on wallets and bank so should the other weak links but I'm not gonna cry if it doesn't. But with that said they should at the very least be considered as an alternate option for racers and in the end it is up to racers if they wanna run the parts or not.


----------



## longbeard

Time for a funny hat race. Who's with me?!


----------



## hurtsogood369

can i wear an aluminum hat?

justin Carey


----------



## CreativeIndy

Oh yea, my spelling, punctuation and broken sentances suck ass today... damn meds they have me on for my broken foot are making me loop lol


----------



## jonesy112

longbeard said:


> Time for a funny hat race. Who's with me?!


Lol the funny hat comment will NEVER die, thats awesome 

Makes me miss running with you guys over there


----------



## hurtsogood369

you can come race with us....just dont bring ferrel..(sorry brad)


----------



## 1BrownGuy

hurtsogood369 said:


> you can come race with us....just dont bring ferrel..(sorry brad)


He does race with us.... In spirit


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Jonesy I always have an extra car


----------



## HPITim846

CreativeIndy said:


> See, I hear what your saying about the whole aluminum this and that will cause it to bend and not break or vice versa compared to plastic and its the whole Ford vs Chevy thing. There are guys out there that have sworn by plastic and tons that run aluminum. I have personaly ran aluminum and never had an issue and I am sure there are guys who run aluminum and have issues all the time. Again, from my experience, what breaks on the Arms are the pivot point on the arm, its so weak there it snaps off with ease. You could take a pair of pliers and with little force snap the pivot of the arm.
> 
> Either way, my whole point was there are alot of places on the TT-01 that could use improvement over the chassis. The question wasn't what your personal thoughts on how you are anti aluminum on the Arms but that it should be considered as an option for racers choice. If you feel they will cause your chassis to break or the arm will bend instead of breaking then it's your choice not to run it but at least its an option for you. I was just trying to state the obvious coming from a person who has broke more parts on these than anyone who racers in there on Fridays that can be proven.
> 
> My girl breaks an arm almost every single Friday and let me tell you, we have went through 4 bath tubs due to plastic arms breaking so plastic or aluminum those tubs and the pivot holes are prone to breaking as well. I can show you all our broke parts I save them. I have the tubs as well, 2 have the rears split on them from the arms ripping out and we have 2 fronts that are split.
> 
> In short, not trying to start a huge debate here on what should be allowed and what shouldn't. in my eyes if 1 thing is allowed to make it easier on wallets and bank so should the other weak links but I'm not gonna cry if it doesn't. But with that said they should at the very least be considered as an alternate option for racers and in the end it is up to racers if they wanna run the parts or not.


Aluminum chassis? JK...... I'm not Anti anything....... I was just agreeing with Houston about them bending and being pretty much not re-usable afterwards.... I'm not against anything for making it cheaper on your/our pockets and wallets when it comes down to racing. I hope the post from RCTech helped you out with the boiling question. I found it interesting.


----------



## CheckMyBrain

HPITim846 said:


> BAM Ask and you shall receive! Here's a link to a RCtech post that talks about this.
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/nitro-off-road/469196-negatives-boiling-plastic-parts.html


Thanks man. I thought I read it in a magazine. You just saved me from going through all my mags.


----------



## HPITim846

CheckMyBrain said:


> Thanks man. I thought I read it in a magazine. You just saved me from going through all my mags.


No problem....


----------



## CreativeIndy

HPITim846 said:


> Aluminum chassis? JK...... I'm not Anti anything....... I was just agreeing with Houston about them bending and being pretty much not re-usable afterwards.... I'm not against anything for making it cheaper on your/our pockets and wallets when it comes down to racing. I hope the post from RCTech helped you out with the boiling question. I found it interesting.


Yea checkmybrain above me said something about an Aluminum Chassis if your gonna run an aluminum arms. 

I am not saying we HAVE to run aluminum parts. I was merely saying I found the arms at 6.00 to 8.00 a pair on Ebay and other places. A parts tree with arms at Indy RC are 13.00ish?. I do ackowledge they can bend, however in my experience it takes a ton of force to get them to bend in great amount, or in an amount that would make the steering any more worse than the stock sloppy plastic. I'm open to anything that doesn't require me to obtain an entire tree of parts for a single arm. 

Just FYI, if anyone needs any of the other parts from these said tree's I have them in excess... lol


----------



## CreativeIndy

HPITim846 said:


> http://www.rctech.net/forum/nitro-off-road/469196-negatives-boiling-plastic-parts.html


I will say I read that again and was curious so I brought the discussion up to some of the hardware engineers(R&D) here at work. They specialize in plastic and metal mould and parts designs for the medical industry designing one off plastic parts, handles, housings etc.

I mentioned the article stating boiling plastic RC parts to "temper" them or make them stronger and/or less brittle and all 5 of them told me I was mad if I believed that as they called it "complete rubbish". 

Take this with a grain of salt and not as my own words because I don't know I am no plastic expert. 

I passed the link along for them to read and the replies were some variation of "Total and complete BS Brian, don't believe that crap". They told me in no way would boiling the plastic parts make them stronger as to compare it to say tempering metal. 

They said it make have a tendency to make them more flexible as you weaken the plastic when you heat it back up from the injection or press forms molding. The reason people probably don't notice parts being as brittle is due to they flex twice as much now and since they have not been breaking as many they relate this to stronger or tempering when in fact the pieces are flexing more than they were originaly designed for. They said in no way shape or form does boiling a plastic part temper it and make it stronger. It will probably have twice as much flex and depending on what its application is it could mean worse performance returns.

I was informed that when you design parts even plastic or epoxy, you take into account flex after finish among other things. Now, these engineers are the kind of guys who feel someone altering parts is a slap in the face as they feel it goes against hundreds of research hours to alter a part so some of there reponses might be in fact bias, I dont know. I am software enginner not hardware or research.

just thought the whole discussion was kinda cool so thought i would share it since it was inline with the topic.


----------



## CheckMyBrain

I may try it just to see. But without knowing how much force it takes to break it and being able to measure there is no way to know if it did anything. What I remembered from the thread was about the flexibility of the plastic after its boiled. Not necessarily making stronger, just less resistant to breaking. Not the same but similar to rpm parts, they flex more than stock plastics. If you have ever seen broken rpm arms or bumpers it looks like they bend a lot before they break, at least all my broken ones have always looked that way. But like your guys said, it could be a bad thing. It may bend like aluminum afterwards.


----------



## Indy Rc

The only aluminum parts we will allow that is not made by Tamiya is steering knuckles. The only other aluminum parts that are allowed have to be made by Tamiya. If it's Tamiya and made for the TT-01 you can use it.


----------



## CreativeIndy

Indy Rc said:


> The only aluminum parts we will allow that is not made by Tamiya is steering knuckles. The only other aluminum parts that are allowed have to be made by Tamiya. If it's Tamiya and made for the TT-01 you can use it.


Yet this was told to me at the beginning it was selected TT-01 so it could be a budget and novice class for people like me who never raced before or people with limited funds. Kind of hard to be competitive without upgrading parts on either E or R chassis from what comes in the kit. Tamiya brand parts are over inflated and over priced and we all know this.

Example, "Tamiya Brand" Steering rack... 86.00 after taxes for the 2 parts. However, "(insert brand here)" steering rack, same size, design, spec, weight, color just made by "generic company" $14.00. Anyone see the issue here? It's kinda like Lucky Charms vs Charm O Luck cereal. Both are the same damn thing, one is just half price and without the flashy name but gets the job done just the same. It's one thing to not allow say A-Arms because Tamiya doesn't make those. But to me it makes no sense to NOT allow people to use a "generic" alternative as long as the part can be deemed identical or as having no advantage over Tamiya brand.


If we were following TCS rules to a TEE I could see enforcing nothing but 'Tamiya" parts, but fact is were not. Just seems like a budget class such as this would allow a certain set of "cheaper" based products as opposed to the over inflated prices of Tamiya brand hop up's as long as the parts were "identical" to some degree. I have said all this to you guys in person so it's no secret that I feel this way. It's def not a money issue with me, I just can't stand to pay over inflated prices for something that other have over 75% cheaper that does the same job.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Let's not lose site this is supposed to be fun.

Opening up and changing the rules anymore than that's been slightly done is a bad idea. It's make more sense to add a third class like VTA or USGT but why? There's a reason we have more than 20 entrees now versus barely 10 with the so called faster or more experienced classes and douchbags that take it too seriously. Hey baby, just won the A-Main in Mod Touring Car Rubber, wanna see the scoring sheet? Hahaha! The TT01's are cheap and in that everyone should learn to set them up and learn to drive better and stay out of trouble as to not wreck or break them. Wanna see evil, go race with the pros and hit one of them and their $1200 cars. You think it's a money pit now? The spend to win mentality gets ratcheted up about 10 times. They'll argue but it's true...

Just have a good time with it and take what comes. Winning shouldn't be the ultimate goal. Having fun and being competitive should be. I broke a ton of shit Friday night but it just wasn't my night so? I'm having a better time now than before because I spend less money and time trying to keep up with money spent on motors, esc's, newest chassis, yada, yada. I literally set my TT01 up as neutral as I can and never touch it other than to clean, make sure nothing's broke or loose, charge, add tire compound and go. Anyone is welcome to come over and grab an extra chassis of mine and see what I've got if maybe it can help.

Remember, Win or lose the reward is the same. We have twice as many new faces as we used to have old for a reason. People are showing up to hang with their friends to goof around and have a good time. Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## HPITim846

WOW all this over optional parts..... This reminds me of the era of changing rules for the stock slash class....... Allow aftermarket tires this allow different parts that..... It's their rules, yes we as racers should have a say in it, but with that said every racer is going to say yay or nay to something and it's not going to get anywhere due to the fact that you can't please everyone. Best thing to do is to please the mass's and stick to what is set already. Hell I say no to any aluminum parts and just stock up on stock plastic ones. That's just me, because like you said about the cost of "Tamiya" brand parts being costly to a "budget class" racer. Hell lets kick it down to being "E" kits only and NIMH batteries only because the cost of some lipos are out there as well.... Hopefully everyone will take this with a grain of salt and not as me being a asshole or meaning any disrespect to anyone. But the facts are we race there to have fun...... whether you have to spend $200 for a car to get it running or if you sink a few thousand into it to make it the top of the line car that everyone and their daddies wish they had. Aluminum or plastic..... either or I really don't care. I'm going to still drive and have my fun and try to make myself a better driver with what I have already. So best of luck to everyone this Friday and may the better man/woman/child win, or better yet..... MAY THEY JUST HAVE FUN!


----------



## HPITim846

Great day practicing too.... I think young Robert was toying with me stopping for me to catch up as I slowly made my way around the track trying to practice hitting the lines and following them better. :tongue:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Just have fun... DO IT!


----------



## HPITim846

Here's Chucky! said:


> Just have fun... DO IT!


:thumbsup: *DO IT, NIKE, JUST DO IT! * :thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

Can't we all be Buddies!


----------



## tractionroller

I think I'm going to put the double in this weeks layout.


----------



## tractionroller

We are now a yeah racing dealer.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Yeah! Wait... What, what, what? Double as in jump? Guess I'll have to adjust ride height... Lol!

You do bring up a good point though, there have not been any complaints that I've heard of about the layouts. All of them have been pretty good so keep up the good job Indy RC- Nickie, Rob, Josh, Misty, Rich, Tom and Doug. Merry Christmas too! Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## CreativeIndy

tractionroller said:


> We are now a yeah racing dealer.


Heck, they approve basically anyone with a legitimate LLC...Been a reseller of theirs for over 3 months now. Prices are super cheap if you buy in bulk, nice way to make a few bucks on ebay  I had actually signed up with them in order to get the complete alloy kit for the TT-01 before I was informed we couldn't run the pieces. However, by then I had already got approved from them since I do have a business.


----------



## CreativeIndy

Here's Chucky! said:


> You do bring up a good point though, there have not been any complaints that I've heard of about the layouts.


Agreed. Some of the layouts are fast, some are slow, some are extremely technical and some are like this past which was 5 turns and long straights.

Love having a different layout each week. Makes it easier for me to improve. On a plus, this evening at practice, I did manage to take the setup you helped me achieve this past Friday and run consistent 11 flats with a few high 10's and a 10.4 which beat out Josh's 10.8 on the current layout. I had a few wall bumps but once I got the chassis to stop sliding she hooked up and it was gravy train lap after lap.

I'm pretty damn stoked it's finally coming together on this chassis after months of frustrating adjustments.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Dude I sucked and had a tough time when I started running on road. I was used to only turning left but thanks to Bob Yelle, Houston Thomas, Mark and Brock Lyons I figured it out and am able to pass along things I was shown. Chad Gillum was a huge help on the offroad side but I think I'm just a hopeless speed bump on dirt or anything with jumps although it's still fun.


----------



## tractionroller

Here's Chucky! said:


> Yeah! Wait... What, what, what? Double as in jump? Guess I'll have to adjust ride height... Lol!
> 
> You do bring up a good point though, there have not been any complaints that I've heard of about the layouts. All of them have been pretty good so keep up the good job Indy RC- Nickie, Rob, Josh, Misty, Rich, Tom and Doug. Merry Christmas too! Ho Ho Ho!


Thank you Chuck. Have any ideas for a lay out this week.I was thinking of reusing one of the old ones.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Not picky but there used to be a superman pattern that was cool when the track was smaller and had the pole. It had like a half oval with an S on the other side. It was one of few layouts with that god almighty straight and sweeper that I liked. Whatever is fine. I'm a fan of more technical layouts without a straight but run whatever's there. Just do it! DO IT!


----------



## CreativeIndy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Not picky but there used to be a superman pattern that was cool when the track was smaller and had the pole. It had like a half oval with an S on the other side. It was one of few layouts with that god almighty straight and sweeper that I liked. Whatever is fine. I'm a fan of more technical layouts without a straight but run whatever's there. Just do it! DO IT!


Yea, love the Technical with a single long straight as well. This past layout from Friday rocked. I think it is one of the best yet. It was simple, fast, decent turns it rocked!


----------



## CreativeIndy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Opening up and changing the rules anymore than that's been slightly done is a bad idea. Winning shouldn't be the ultimate goal. Having fun and being competitive should be. .


Chuck I respect the shit out of you so don't take this as my being an ass. I am very open and speak my mind. It's easy to say things like winning shouldn't be the goal, and don't change the rules etc etc when you have the ability to beat everyone out there. I am in this for several reasons winning is in fact one and one of the biggest reasons. Let's face it, were not in kindergarden in a coloring contest, we are paying good money to race competitively. 

I also got in this to make some new friends and get better at RC cars. I PAY to come down to race, race against others and improve on my skill and hang with friends and meet new friends. So obviously finishing at the end of the night in a top position is high on my priority list and finishing last gets old.

I don't always come there to just win. I remember 3 times now I didnt race however I still stayed and hung out all night just BS with everyone. So I don't come down there to just race or win. Friendship, helping others, learning new things in high on my priority list as well.

When your at the top it's always easy to say things about winning isn't everything.



Here's Chucky! said:


> Remember, Win or lose the reward is the same.


Here, I have never raced before this class and this is a new faces perspective.

Let a new face win a race, even a B or C main and watch there confidence go ten fold and see how much more they strive to win and how many times they come back to race. I remember when I won my first C main, I was shaking so bad with excitement and so nervous I could barely finish my last lap.

Now, Let that same face loose 6 weeks in a row due to pro's whooping on them week after week or even lack of funds for better parts or whatever and lets see how many times they return to race. I do not agree with win or lose the reward is the same. Not in this sport, not in most sports even, not when it's a paid or even free competitive challenge. I won my 3rd week in, C main and my confidence was boosted so high. Then I went to the next main and Raced against Josh, Nick, and Rich and I was lapped over 9 times (not saying anything bad about you guys, your just very good drivers). 

Then I lost the next 6 friday nights pretty bad and let me tell you, this was a reason I sat out some nights. I thought to myself hrmm another night of a crap setup on my car, Josh, Houston, Chuck, Rich all racing... yea...another night of dead last. No one likes being last. No one likes being beat time and time again. We can argue the practice and get better and beat them theroy but in this sport, skill isn't developed over night its developed over years. The only reason I was able to win that C Main was because it had all drivers like me in it. It was a very close race with everyone on the same lap. It had none of the "pro" level drivers in it. 

Even my wife hasn't raced the past 2 or 3 times straight because in her words "It's no fun when you have these guys who are so good lapping you time and time again". Don't take this as me being a cry baby, far from it. I am just telling you how it is and the truth. Winning or Loosing is nothing near the same reward. Being put in a match with oponets out of your league is no fun. A comparison would be High School football team playing a NFL Team... ass whooping is always the outcome.



Here's Chucky! said:


> We have twice as many new faces as we used to have old for a reason. People are showing up to hang with their friends to goof around and have a good time. Hopefully it stays that way.


We have twice as many new faces because everyone has been raving about this class me included. I have 3 friends who have came down to race so far. Sadly none of them have been back to race again.

Buddy, I think you guys kind of missed my point and what I was saying or I didn't explain myself good enough. I wasn't advocating changing rules on what we can run as in bigger motors, carbon chassis, aftermarket shocks, any speedo etc. 

All I was saying in a nut shell was... I "PERSONALY" see no problem if were allowed to upgrade to a 'Tamiya" brand aluminum hop up or even any stock plastic part, there should be no problem with allowing the cheaper generic alternative. Makes no sense to buy an entire parts tree for a rear hub for 13.99 when you can buy just the IDENTICAL hubs off ebay for 2.00. Who knows, they may even be Tamiya parts just repackaged and labled.

In an effort to save the racer money and allow some of those who don't make tons to be able to afford a hop up at partial cost as long as ithe generic part has no clear advantage over the Tamiya brand. 

Again, this is MY PERSONAL feelings on it. Don't take it as me trying to push for a new motor rule or esc, or HPI tires or some other crap. I was just advocating the use of GENERIC parts if it has an identical TAMIYA counterpart.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I totally get your point so it's cool. I apologize if you felt I was in some way singling you out because I'm normally pretty good at singling out. In this case I was just generalizing, sorta sitting under the tree with a Bible in one hand, RC Car Action in the other just sniffing my Paragon pondering what douchbag to single out next once I get back in my tower high above mortal rc drivers... LOL!

But seriously, you'll get there man... DO IT!


----------



## Here's Chucky!




----------



## Indy Rc




----------



## Here's Chucky!

Oh yeah, that's funky baby... I came to funk around!


Huh huh, check it out Butthead she's wearing aluminum foil!

Smack! Shut up ass munch, I want to taste those baked potatoes! Come to Butthead...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Screw it! Here's our new training video for Indy RC! LMFAO!


----------



## Indy Rc

Van Damme smashing nuts, you gotta love it!!!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I'll try to find more but here is an on-road set-up link. There was a great one I loved posted sometime back that I will try to find and repost.

http://crcc.org.uk/rc-technical.php


----------



## longbeard

http://users.telenet.be/elvo/

I like this one as well.


----------



## ThomasSuter

I love the video's just got home from foot surgery thank god. I alway's see kickboxer's, Chuck Norris, My Buddy and all the rest: I still miss BRUCE LEE. The letter's are large because he is a bad boy ha ya cho ma lee wanga cho time to go>


----------



## ThomasSuter

I guess I will have to bring my crutche's to the track and hang my BRUCE LEE poster.Just a reminder, we have fun when we race. That is what it is all about.Drifting still look's good to me, Thunder Tiger drift car's look totally awesome on their DVD. They come with the light package's oh man, comode p.s I wander if they come in aluminum.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

this is a great site also that HPITim846 sent me:

http://www.competitionx.com/rc-racing/rc-tuning-guide/


----------



## longbeard

I broke a wheel on my tt-01. Time for some new tires. What's everyone liking best?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard said:


> I broke a wheel on my tt-01. Time for some new tires. What's everyone liking best?


I like these three.... had good luck with all these tires


----------



## CheckMyBrain

I have a set of those vee blocks in th first picture. They arent getting much more traction than my drift tires, when I first got them it was night and day difference over the radial style tires that came on my E kit. Last week I went back to my E kit tires because they were gripping ten times better. Anyone have any ideas? They were only used 2 races before they went to crap. Thanks in advance. 

I am all about some drifting as well, man they sure make it look easy in the videos on youtube. I try to spend half my practice time on Mondays drifting. Unfortunately I couldnt pull myself away from Call Of Duty last night to come play. I have been talking to some guys from the Drift Indy club. There may be some interest there. A guy I work with is interested and their are others in the club that have some interest as well. He told me to make a video and he would put it on their website. Thing is I havent seen anyone else drifting on Mondays and I am surethe racers dont want the track full of drifters on Mondays. It's fun and very challenging.


----------



## HPITim846

1BrownGuy said:


> this is a great site also that HPITim846 sent me:
> 
> http://www.competitionx.com/rc-racing/rc-tuning-guide/


Just read this one a few weeks ago.... A lot of great info on it. I was going to post it till I saw you beat me to it.... Grrrrr!


----------



## HPITim846

longbeard said:


> I broke a wheel on my tt-01. Time for some new tires. What's everyone liking best?


The Vee blocks's medium narrows seem to work and grip very well on the track for me so far best laps with them. Depends on your driving style I guess.....


----------



## Here's Chucky!

All I've ran is the 51023 that comes with the r kit but want to try the 54256 slicks, I just need a set of wheels.

Does anyone have a set of the Tamiya white wheels that come with the r kit they'd like to sell? I'd take a set or two if they're out there, can't find part number to buy them.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

CheckMyBrain said:


> I have a set of those vee blocks in th first picture. They arent getting much more traction than my drift tires, when I first got them it was night and day difference over the radial style tires that came on my E kit. Last week I went back to my E kit tires because they were gripping ten times better. Anyone have any ideas? They were only used 2 races before they went to crap. Thanks in advance.
> 
> *I am all about some drifting* as well, man they sure make it look easy in the videos on youtube. I try to spend half my practice time on Mondays drifting. Unfortunately I couldnt pull myself away from Call Of Duty last night to come play. I have been talking to some guys from the Drift Indy club. There may be some interest there. A guy I work with is interested and their are others in the club that have some interest as well. He told me to make a video and he would put it on their website. Thing is I havent seen anyone else drifting on Mondays and I am surethe racers dont want the track full of drifters on Mondays. It's fun and very challenging.


let me know if you want to drift because that one thing I always like doing with rc on road . Most people (experienced racers) cant do it but with practice it so much fun. Ill bring a drift car or two on friday :thumbsup:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Here's Chucky! said:


> All I've ran is the 51023 that comes with the r kit but want to try the 54256 slicks, I just need a set of wheels.
> 
> Does anyone have a set of the Tamiya white wheels that come with the r kit they'd like to sell? I'd take a set or two if they're out there, can't find part number to buy them.


here they are Chuck!!!











part number 53471 cheap too around 7-8 dollars they are a narrow wheel (24mm)


----------



## PDK RACING

Are you guys open on monday. I ordered a new motor and would like to test before running the rug or ohio. I will be running 1/12 so bring them if you have them. I wish you all at indy rc a merry x-mass and if I dont make it monday a happy new year. 
Brandon


----------



## Here's Chucky!

The tires might be dry rotted but I'll dust mine off and practice with you Monday if you want? I have a 17.5 / non boosted in it. I stopped running it due to lack of attendance and the classes were diluted across open modified, 13.5 and 17.5 but _mostly out of lack of attendance_. Even when 12th scale had their own night on Wednesdays at Slots there'd only be 3 - 5 people show up tops and it got boring.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Josh, PM! :beatdeadhorse:

LOL!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Josh, PM... Hahaha!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Boy I'm really cranking my post count up now, look at me go!


----------



## longbeard

Only 10,000 more til you get a prize!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard said:


> Only 10,000 more til you get a prize!


What's the prize?


----------



## longbeard

lol... I think they change your name from "Member" to something else.


----------



## HPITim846

1BrownGuy said:


> What's the prize?


The woman with 3 breast from Total Recall will show up on your door step naked....... Her or Justin Bieber. Your choice.... lol


----------



## longbeard

Whoa...


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard said:


> lol... I think they change your name from "Member" to something else.


"Something else"..... Literally?


----------



## longbeard

1BrownGuy said:


> "Something else"..... Literally?


Well technically I think it gets changed to. "Man who posts a lot". 
At 20000 you get "Man who posts too much". 
At 30000 it says "Buy your own forum"


----------



## HPITim846

I think it's Tech something or "something else"..... I think I'm going to go comment on random forum postings and get my count up now.....


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard said:


> Well technically I think it gets changed to. "Man who posts a lot".
> At 20000 you get "Man who posts too much".
> At 30000 it says "Buy your own forum"


The real challenge would be to have negative count post


----------



## longbeard

On Friday night I'm gonna do like Leeroy Jenkins. I have a 32.3 (repeating of course) percent chance of making the A.

(For those who haven't seen this classic. You gotta wait for it - it comes about 1/2 way through.)


----------



## HPITim846

longbeard said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkCNJRfSZBU
> 
> On Friday night I'm gonna do like Leeroy Jenkins. I have a 32.3 (repeating of course) percent chance of making the A.
> 
> (For those who haven't seen this classic. You gotta wait for it - it comes about 1/2 way through.)


LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEROY! JEEEEEEEEENKINS!!!!!!! Damn it Leeroy!!!!!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkCNJRfSZBU
> 
> On Friday night I'm gonna do like Leeroy Jenkins. I have a 32.3 (repeating of course) percent chance of making the A.
> 
> (For those who haven't seen this classic. You gotta wait for it - it comes about 1/2 way through.)


Thats just like RC on road for sure.....lol of course on the expert level of drivers running the show


----------



## CreativeIndy

HPITim846 said:


> Damn it Leeroy!!!!!


At least I have chicken!

Remembers when this came out...although it was staged it was funny as hell to everyone who played WoW


----------



## HPITim846

CreativeIndy said:


> At least I have chicken!
> 
> Remembers when this came out...although it was staged it was funny as hell to everyone who played WoW


I love all the commercials that have came out recently for that game... or what ever you want to call it. Especially the Mr. T one.


----------



## CreativeIndy

For those who loose the rear or front Metal Diff Output Joints (Outdrives) that come with R kits and since we or Josh can't readily get replacements due to discontinued or back ordered items. Last night I seen a pair of Duratrax DTXC7341 on the wall and I commented on how close they are in size, shape and weight and Josh donated a set to see if they would work in the cars with a small modification and I'm happy to announce they do. 

The outdrive is identical to the Tamiya outdrive that comes stock in the R kits. However, instead of having 2 small flat spots on the shaft that slides into the gear diff, the Duratrax shaft is completly round. I did however take my grider and 20 seconds later I had an Identical outdrive cup joint in size, weight, dimensions and material.

Not sure what the end price on these are. They had them marked at 8.99, I found them on ebay for 6.50 shipped and they are a tower stocked item so a ton easier to come by than the Tamiya stock ones and couple dollars cheaper than stock Tamiya ones if you can find a set. Tamiya shows the price before they were discontinued at $11.00 for their sets.

So for those wanting to run stock metal and who have lost one or more of their outdrives and don't want to run the bulky, over sized, huge rotating mass of the plastic cups, bones and axles you can now use these as an alternative part providing you apply 2 small flat spots to the round shaft with a grinder, router or sander wheel. 

I will buy 10 sets of these and put the spots on them and anyone needing some due to lost or broken just hit me up. These will have to work until they can get some of the Tamiya or similar ones in stock and readily available. If you look in the picture the flat spot only needs to be about 2mm wide and only 2 mm onto the shaft. You can use your stock ones as a guide.

Duratrax # - DTXC7341(Replacement for discontinued or one way #53790 )









P.S.If you run the extended axles in your TT-01 you should know that the same axles used in the evader Duratrax are IDENTICAL in size, weight and design. I would imagine these are Tamiya(or mass manufactured for all RC companies) parts just repackaged.

Duratrax # - DTXC6179(Replacement for hard to get extended TG-01 Shafts)











Edited to put pics on my site... tower and their BS hotlink script.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Personally I'll use tamiya only........


----------



## CreativeIndy

1BrownGuy said:


> Personally I'll use tamiya only........


To each their own.......Personaly, I would too, but when Josh, Rish, me or anyone can't get the Tamiya part and the only solution is to "Run the plastic" that's just unacceptable to me. The R kits came with a specific metal outdrive of a certain size and shape and they should be readily available for purchase from Tamiya or anywhere. Problem is if you loose one by breaking an arm, knuckle or just however, they are not easy to find and readily available and the solution other have came up with yourself included is 'Run plastics, I do" and I just don't accept that. If the Tamiya brand was available I would be more than happy to run it all day long...PERIOD.


----------



## CreativeIndy

1BrownGuy said:


> Personally I'll use tamiya only........


But just FYI...since curiousity got the better of me and you saying "Tamiya" only and me having a feeling 1 company makes these and packages them for the end company. I looked the back of the package of both Tamiya TG10 50808 long Wheel Axle and the Back of the Duratrax # DTXC6179, there both "Made in China by CHENGHAI MFCG".

So if you run either the "Tamiya" or the "Duratrax" your essentially not running "Tamiya" to begin with LOL


----------



## 1BrownGuy

I run the plastic out drive every week without issue...

A good tip for keeping outdrives in the diff housing is to place a small drop of shoe goo on the out drive it will not effect performance of the diff and if the dog bone falls out of the drive cup it stays in place

FYI alot of things are made in china


----------



## Indy Rc

The rules are in place nothing has changed since last Sunday. We will be teching cars Friday night also.


----------



## Indy Rc

Brian, your X-Ray is in.


----------



## CreativeIndy

1BrownGuy said:


> I run the plastic out drive every week without issue...
> 
> A good tip for keeping outdrives in the diff housing is to place a small drop of shoe goo on the out drive it will not effect performance of the diff and if the dog bone falls out of the drive cup it stays in place


And I know you run them without issue Houston and so could I if I put them in and ran them, but it's not the point. My kit came with the metal drive system, E kits come with Plastic. If Tamiya was going to make it so hard to obtain the stock pieces with the R kits they should have put a disclaimer on the box about this.

I tried the shoe glue as you mentioned before to me on my metal ones and after a night of racing and a partial night of practice on Monday when me and Rob got tangled up and I broke a Knuckle out it came with the dogbone. I was able to recover the dogbone but the outdrive can be chaulked up to the bermuda triangle of a race track that swollowed it up some where LOL

Either or, I found a solution so I was just passing it on until the proper pieces can be had easily enough this is my fix.


----------



## CreativeIndy

1BrownGuy said:


> FYI alot of things are made in china


Well no S**T Sherlock.... LOL


----------



## CreativeIndy

Indy Rc said:


> The rules are in place nothing has changed since last Sunday. We will be teching cars Friday night also.


Ok..... and no one is breaking any rules to my knowledge!


----------



## tractionroller

CreativeIndy said:


> Well no S**T Sherlock.... LOL


Different companies have different quaility standards.Just sayin:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Can someone please clarify which posts are from the staff at Indy R/C Raceway? I want to keep my local racing options open, so I want to make sure that if I show up to race that I'm up-to-date on the offical rules.

Thanks.

(FYI: I am not a representative of Indy R/C Raceway)


----------



## CreativeIndy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Can someone please clarify which posts are from the staff at Indy R/C Raceway? I want to keep my local racing options open, so I want to make sure that if I show up to race that I'm up-to-date on the offical rules.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> (FYI: I am not a representative of Indy R/C Raceway)


VTXJosh, Indy RC, and TomasSuter 
Those are 3 of the owners that I know of off top of head. Rich post on here and so does Rob. I believe both Josh and Rich post under the Indy RC name but I am not positive.


----------



## Indy Rc

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Can someone please clarify which posts are from the staff at Indy R/C Raceway? I want to keep my local racing options open, so I want to make sure that if I show up to race that I'm up-to-date on the offical rules.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> (FYI: I am not a representative of Indy R/C Raceway)



Brian
Indy r/c is the only name for official information.
The other personel names are
Rich= tractionroller
Josh=vtxjosh
Tom=TomasSuter
Rob=87stx


----------



## HPITim846

Friday is taking way to damn long to get here!


----------



## CheckMyBrain

HPITim846 said:


> Friday is taking way to damn long to get here!


How do you think I felt the 2 fridays I was in Kansas?


----------



## HPITim846

CheckMyBrain said:


> How do you think I felt the 2 fridays I was in Kansas?


Probably the same way I feel because I have school every Friday night now till March and have a 2 week break for the holidays.......LOL


----------



## CreativeIndy

If anyone can give some knowledge on this please feel free to chime in as I'm curious on how to adjust this ball diff. Right now it's tool box fodder as it makes the chassis extrmely slow due to drag.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4001623#post4001623


----------



## Indy Rc

Alright guys, tomorrow night we want to have a driver's meeting. The subject is a discussion about a potential third class and what that might be. If you would like to have a say please try and make it. Please let's try and not have a big Hobbytalk battle over it. We can discuss it tomorrow night at the track. We have had alot of interest in adding one more class so if you want one please be there to express your opinion. See everyone tomorrow night! :thumbsup:


----------



## longbeard

Each man gets a hot wheel (we'll have to discuss what tires and body styles of course) and can use one finger at a time to push. Motor sounds are mandatory, but you have to choose between three pre-determined noises (we'll have to discuss which 3 noises). Things we'll have to watch for:

People doping their fingers.
People polishing their axles.
People exercising regularly.

Any of the above 3 and I say you get banned for a month from the hot wheels class..


----------



## CreativeIndy

Sweet, I knew they would eventually cave to my repeated attempts at getting a power wheels Barbi car class going in the parking lot!!!! WOOT!


----------



## HPITim846

Indy Rc said:


> Alright guys, tomorrow night we want to have a driver's meeting. The subject is a discussion about a potential third class and what that might be. If you would like to have a say please try and make it. Please let's try and not have a big Hobbytalk battle over it. We can discuss it tomorrow night at the track. We have had alot of interest in adding one more class so if you want one please be there to express your opinion. See everyone tomorrow night! :thumbsup:


What time will this meeting be taking place? 




longbeard said:


> Each man gets a hot wheel (we'll have to discuss what tires and body styles of course) and can use one finger at a time to push. Motor sounds are mandatory, but you have to choose between three pre-determined noises (we'll have to discuss which 3 noises). Things we'll have to watch for:
> 
> People doping their fingers.
> People polishing their axles.
> People exercising regularly.
> 
> Any of the above 3 and I say you get banned for a month from the hot wheels class..


You can't forget if it's the old school ones that are all metal or the new ones that have the plastic chassis..... There would be a huge weight different and it might not be a fair competition and it can only be a certain body type, more aerodynamics on some than other..... and will rubber gloves be allowed for better grip from the finger to car? And can we record pre-made motor sounds to prevent losing your voice? I'm more leaning towards Micro machines........ 
Or maybe we can race pigs?


----------



## longbeard

Hrmm... Pigs. 
Vietnamese pot-pellied pigs or regular pigs? Is there a weight limit? I vote we race "spec pigs", but I think we'll need some sort of dna testing to make sure everyone is keeping to the rules.



HPITim846 said:


> What time will this meeting be taking place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't forget if it's the old school ones that are all metal or the new ones that have the plastic chassis..... There would be a huge weight different and it might not be a fair competition and it can only be a certain body type, more aerodynamics on some than other..... and will rubber gloves be allowed for better grip from the finger to car? And can we record pre-made motor sounds to prevent losing your voice? I'm more leaning towards Micro machines........
> Or maybe we can race pigs?


----------



## HPITim846

longbeard said:


> Hrmm... Pigs.
> Vietnamese pot-pellied pigs or regular pigs? Is there a weight limit? I vote we race "spec pigs", but I think we'll need some sort of dna testing to make sure everyone is keeping to the rules.


Ahhhh good point don't want anyone to feed their pigs some steroids! Maybe we should breed them and keep them outside behind the track that way they can be watched with close eyes and it's governed more? No more discussing it on here..... We'll bring it up tomorrow at the drivers meeting. What about the old wired remote controlled cars? and the specs on them would be what type of shoes you're allowed to wear while driving/chasing behind them on the track.


----------



## CreativeIndy

I'm off work for the next 10 days, you guys need to go on ahead and just open at 9 or 10 each morning... you know, cause of the Holidays and all. (Well, really just so I can come buy shit and then practice) I mean, every other store is open extra early and extra late. Never know when that early morning father needs a gift he forgot to get for his kid!!

LOL


----------



## DaveCook

TT01 set up question:

Ride height adjustment - My car is 10 mm or more off of the track. I am trying to lower it. I tried putting shorter springs in my plastic oil shocks, but am left with very little shock travel. Any other suggestions? I think I see that the TT01R has adjustable ride height. Maybe I could buy those parts for my car. What parts would they be?

Thanks to anyone that can help.


----------



## Indy Rc

DaveCook said:


> TT01 set up question:
> 
> Ride height adjustment - My car is 10 mm or more off of the track. I am trying to lower it. I tried putting shorter springs in my plastic oil shocks, but am left with very little shock travel. Any other suggestions? I think I see that the TT01R has adjustable ride height. Maybe I could buy those parts for my car. What parts would they be?
> 
> Thanks to anyone that can help.


It would be the A parts for the "R" I believe and we got some in today.:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

DaveCook said:


> TT01 set up question:
> 
> Ride height adjustment - My car is 10 mm or more off of the track. I am trying to lower it. I tried putting shorter springs in my plastic oil shocks, but am left with very little shock travel. Any other suggestions? I think I see that the TT01R has adjustable ride height. Maybe I could buy those parts for my car. What parts would they be?
> 
> Thanks to anyone that can help.


I'm using an old TT01 kit (not the R version) with the short springs on front and back. I adjust the ride height by tightening the threaded shocks. The ride height for rear is 5mm and the front is about 6mm. I have very little travel or droop in the front but the rear travel and droop are normal. I'll be there tomorrow night so you can see what I have going on if you want.


----------



## Indy Rc

HPITim846 said:


> What time will this meeting be taking place?


6:50pm:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Indy Rc said:


> 6:50pm:thumbsup:


Afraid that time won't work for me. Ten minutes before the show starts I like to sacrifice a chicken to the racing gods. Can we make it 6:51? :devil:


----------



## DaveCook

Indy Rc said:


> It would be the A parts for the "R" I believe and we got some in today.:thumbsup:


Thanks! I should be there tomorrow night.


----------



## DaveCook

Here's Chucky! said:


> I'm using an old TT01 kit (not the R version) with the short springs on front and back. I adjust the ride height by tightening the threaded shocks. The ride height for rear is 5mm and the front is about 6mm. I have very little travel or droop in the front but the rear travel and droop are normal. I'll be there tomorrow night so you can see what I have going on if you want.


Thanks for the tip, Chuck! I don't have the threaded shocks on my TT01. I was looking at the ones on my TA05 thinking that they might work. I will try them. Thanks again!


----------



## longbeard

I'm more of an off-road guy, but typically ride height is adjusted with the use of shock spacers. The more spacers you use, the higher the car sits do the spring tension created by compressing the spring.

To lower ride height one would typically use shock limiters which would pull the car down, but also reduce total down travel on the suspension. Not sure this is really a good option on a tt-01?

I'm not sure what you're after, but I suspect you could experiment more easily with ride height (within what you have already), droop, and roll center adjustments.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Indy Rc said:


> 6:50pm:thumbsup:


Ill be there at 4:17...........:dude:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

woo hoo its Friday!!!!!


----------



## HPITim846

1BrownGuy said:


> Ill be there at 4:17...........:dude:


I was thinking about the same time....


----------



## HPITim846

1BrownGuy said:


> woo hoo its Friday!!!!!


WOOT WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!! It's Friday!!!!!!!!! Time to light the fires and burn some tires!


----------



## Indy Rc

*Tonight!!!*










*5135 S. Emerson Ave. Suite K Indianapolis, IN 46237
317-787-7568 www.IndyRCRaceway.com presents:
*

*Tamiya Mini Cooper & TT-01 Racing Fridays @ 7pm!!! w/ practice on Mondays!!! 
*















*$10 first entry or $15 for both classes! 
($5 for practice included in race fee)*
*...also don't forget monthy memberships for only $39.99!!! Which includes unlimited classes, practice & racing!!! Family plans available also!*:thumbsup:

**Picked "Indy's Best Place to Race" by Indianapolis Monthy Magazine**


----------



## CreativeIndy

So much for getting a little extra practice time in... 

Just a heads up if anyone has the day off and wanted to get a few extra laps in. Quote- "It's prolly gonna be a FEW hours before the track is even setup". 

Well this sucks...guess I'll use my much needed day off to clean the house, or something. Ha-Ha


----------



## HPITim846

CreativeIndy said:


> So much for getting a little extra practice time in...
> 
> Just a heads up if anyone has the day off and wanted to get a few extra laps in. Quote- "It's prolly gonna be a FEW hours before the track is even setup".
> 
> Well this sucks...guess I'll use my much needed day off to clean the house, or something. Ha-Ha


Make laps on the oval or help them set it up..... They did just open about a hour ago.


----------



## CreativeIndy

HPITim846 said:


> Make laps on the oval or help them set it up..... They did just open about a hour ago.


I am well aware of what time they opened up homie, I am in that place upwards of 5 days a week. Usually it's always setup even at 12:30 on Fridays.

I brought some spare tt01's and 3 guys from work to try and interest them in racing on Friday nights. I asked Rich what time the track would be ready to even run on and I was told at least a few hours, he looked like he had his hands full with a couple customers and a tad stressed. Can't really help setup when the guy who is making the design cant even make the design due to customers and UPS and other crap on his hands.

Wasn't a big deal, we all went and grabbed lunch and I'm sure they can check the cars out another night or come back this evening. Was just letting people know it would be a while before anyone could run there today.


----------



## Here's Chucky!




----------



## Here's Chucky!




----------



## Here's Chucky!




----------



## CreativeIndy

Throw back videos!!!!


----------



## Here's Chucky!




----------



## CheckMyBrain

CreativeIndy said:


> I am well aware of what time they opened up homie, I am in that place upwards of 5 days a week. Usually it's always setup even at 12:30 on Fridays.
> 
> I brought some spare tt01's and 3 guys from work to try and interest them in racing on Friday nights. I asked Rich what time the track would be ready to even run on and I was told at least a few hours, he looked like he had his hands full with a couple customers and a tad stressed. Can't really help setup when the guy who is making the design cant even make the design due to customers and UPS and other crap on his hands.
> 
> Wasn't a big deal, we all went and grabbed lunch and I'm sure they can check the cars out another night or come back this evening. Was just letting people know it would be a while before anyone could run there today.


Thanks Brian. I guess I can kick back on the xbox for a little while longer. I was just getting ready to leave.


----------



## HPITim846

Chuck's throwing out some oldies but goodies..... Hmmmmm what 3rd class to choose from? Maybe these might be hints? LOL


----------



## Indy Rc

Da track is ready.


----------



## HPITim846

Indy Rc said:


> Da track is ready.


Oh yeah straight up gangsta right der! ^ WORD HOMIES!


----------



## Indy Rc

*Starting next Friday...*











*is proud to announce we will be adding USGT to our Friday night lineup!!!! Rules will be posted on the website soon.
*


----------



## Railroader

Here's Chucky! said:


> VTA Indy Slots A- Main May 30th, 2008 - YouTube


Video credit: Houston Thomas - cameraman!


----------



## Indy Rc

Houston, your spare 417x will be in soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Indy Rc said:


> *Starting next Friday...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *is proud to announce we will be adding USGT to our Friday night lineup!!!! Rules will be posted on the website soon.
> *


Saahweet! Get to race the Schumachers someplace again! Yeah!!! Look out creativeinindy, it's X-ray vs Schumacher! Hahaha! Riff raff!


----------



## HPITim846

Happy holidays to everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Thanks for the free Domino's pizza Indy RC and for everyone who pitched in and brought cookies and other treats last night! Merry Christmas everyone... Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## Indy Rc

Three ho's you lucky dog.


----------



## Indy Rc

Great night last night guys!!! It was alot of fun!!! Get those USGT's together so we can have fun just bashing with our buddies again next week!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CheckMyBrain

I won't have mine by next week but hopefully the week after. My guy is making a rough copy of my livery after Christmas and going to get the paint masks cut out as soon as he can. I snatched up a 21.5 and esc last night. So I am closer than I thought. One thing I am sure of is no one will be running the same chassis I am, probably not a smart idea but I like to be different. See you guys Friday.


----------



## Indy Rc

I just ordered a redcat to prove a point.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Can't wait to run USGT but my personal rule for running the USGT class (like my mini cooper one is) will be only if we have 4 others making me the 5th that way we have at least 5 playing together. I'll continue to run the class if the numbers grow but if only 5 (including myself) show up from week to week I'll bail and only run the TT01 class or anything else with numbers. As long as I can make it, for the first month count me in regardless of numbers.

I'd rather make the A and get 3rd or 4th running with 16 to 24 others than win running with 5 or 6 people. I can play in my driveway or backyard if I want to do that.


----------



## CheckMyBrain

Indy Rc said:


> I just ordered a redcat to prove a point.


My redcat earthquake 8e has been my favorite rc car out of everything I have owned. I would recommend an earthquake 8E over an emaxx any day of the week. For everything you get stock for half the price of an emaxx its a no brainer. But this is the on road forum so I will shut up.


----------



## CreativeIndy

Indy Rc said:


> I just ordered a redcat to prove a point.


Wait, WHAT!? LOLOLOL

Wasn't it just 2 days ago I mentioned "Redcat" out of my mouth and 3 of you, Rich, Josh and Rob all turned to me and laughed and said "JUNK"!

So I hope your ordering this as a car we can use our monster trucks to smash on or for the Annual Indy RC shotgun contest! LOL

No but seriously, why are you ordering a redcat?


----------



## CreativeIndy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Saahweet! Get to race the Schumachers someplace again! Yeah!!! Look out creativeinindy, it's X-ray vs Schumacher! Hahaha! Riff raff!



Sounds fun and I can't wait to smoke you!!! Oh, wait... You are like 10 times or more my skill level so I retract that sentence HAHAHA

I will catch up with ya, give me time I will get there eventually and then I will smoke your ass!!!


----------



## BadSign

I know I haven't seen some of you guys in a while, just wanted to wish you all a very merry Christmas!


----------



## Indy Rc

*Merry Christmas to all of you and your loved ones from IRCR&H!!!*


----------



## longbeard

According to this a Mamba Max Pro is legal in USGT, correct?

http://www.roarracing.com/?page_id=737

Thinking it might be time to add a TC6.1 to the collection


----------



## rockin_bob13

Rules…..
USGT weight……….4WD1450g FWD1400g 

ROAR approved Lipo’s and Motors only

No lipo higher then 8.5V for 2 cell 


USGT
Any 190mm 4wd or FWD Sedan chassis
Any 190-200mm USGT/2 door sports car bodies….NO ROAR/IFMAR listed bodies are allowed
Any ROAR approved 21.5 motor is allowed
Any Scale type molded plastic wing is allowed
Any Lexan wing must be no more than 10mm thick
Any Legal ROAR spec ESC set to ROAR spec Software
Only Solaris med or hard compound pre-mounted tires on their spoked rims 

These are the National Rules.
Lots of fun.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Tamiyas New rules for 2012 are now up!

http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php


I hope everyone had a Great Christmas!!!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*Pm*

CheckMyBrain you have a *PM!*


----------



## Railroader

Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## longbeard

longbeard said:


> According to this a Mamba Max Pro is legal in USGT, correct?
> 
> http://www.roarracing.com/?page_id=737
> 
> Thinking it might be time to add a TC6.1 to the collection


Answered my own question.. 

Firmware 1.26...
Added support for ROAR spec class racing. Neutral LED flashes when controller is NOT running in CHEAT mode.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Railroader said:


> Merry Christmas guys!


hope santa brought ya somethin nice.............


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard said:


> Answered my own question..
> 
> Firmware 1.26...
> Added support for ROAR spec class racing. Neutral LED flashes when controller is NOT running in CHEAT mode.


I was just going to post that..really I was ...no kidding....:hat:


LOL...CHEAT MODE


----------



## BadSign

1BrownGuy said:


> Tamiyas New rules for 2012 are now up!
> 
> http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php
> 
> 
> I hope everyone had a Great Christmas!!!


So which 21.5's are legal for F1? I didn't see a chart.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

rockin_bob13 said:


> Rules…..
> USGT weight……….4WD1450g FWD1400g
> 
> ROAR approved Lipo’s and Motors only
> 
> No lipo higher then 8.5V for 2 cell
> 
> 
> USGT
> Any 190mm 4wd or FWD Sedan chassis
> Any 190-200mm USGT/2 door sports car bodies….NO ROAR/IFMAR listed bodies are allowed
> Any ROAR approved 21.5 motor is allowed
> Any Scale type molded plastic wing is allowed
> Any Lexan wing must be no more than 10mm thick
> Any Legal ROAR spec ESC set to ROAR spec Software
> Only Solaris med or hard compound pre-mounted tires on their spoked rims
> 
> These are the National Rules.
> Lots of fun.


I think Indy RC is capable of posting the official rules once they get the chance after the holiday. The only rules posting to go by are post by Josh, Rich, Tom or Rob.

Indy RC hasn't decided to use the secondary (slick, Solaris,) tire rule yet. Indy RC is still sorting it out and the official rules will be provided by Indy RC hopefully sometime this week.

The rules posted by this member are not exactly how the official rules are written on the official USGT/VTA website however the below are (copied and pasted) from actual site.

Either way is totally fine but if the Solaris tires are allowed and I can't get them at Indy RC or from my favorite online site (where I get stuff Indy RC can't get for me) forget it. The people beating the drum about the tires either don't race at Indy RC or have a $1300 rc car that they're bickering over a $25 - $35 set vs a $35 - $45 set depending on the wheels you want. Any tire or wheel you make legal for any class should be easy to get and readily available for any and EVERYONE! I either can't find or they're not available at Tower, Amain, Stormer, Horizon or even Ebay as of the time of this post. I don't want to have to be part of a click, in crowd or have to rely on someone letting me borrow, bring them back from a big race out of state, use an untrusted site or go out of my way (which I'll no longer do) to another hobby shop to get them.

*USGT Class Rules and Specifications*
Sites non pdf version you can click on... See end of post

Chassis Specification:
Any 1/10 4wd or Fwd sedan with 4 wheel independent suspension.

Weight Specification:
4wd 1450g weight Fwd 1400g weight

Body Specifications:
Any 190mm or 200mm body. Body can be any body that is NOT on the ROAR T2 body list. NO Trucks
Any "SCALE" molded wings can be used. Lexan wings 10mm maximum height / side dam height
Scale type race liveries encouraged

Tire & Wheel Specifications:
Tires-Any treaded (non slick) non belted rubber tire available 24 or 26mm. Removing belts from belted tires is not allowed. Must used a non-molded (ex. open cell foam) insert or no insert. Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold seam to remove seam is allowed.
Wheels- Any 24 or 26mm spoke (non-dish) type wheel

While the above is the ideal for this class, a track or series may approve a premounted tire, slick tires being acceptable. A spoked wheel is encouraged if possible for premounted tires

Ride Height Specification:
Minimum ride height is 5mm.

Motor Specifications:
21.5 + 2s lipo batteries No tuning rotors, must use OEM rotor 12.3-12.5mm

Approved ESCs: 
ESC ROAR approved spec software or USVTA list

Race Specification:
6 minute qualifiers
8 minute mains

Battery Specifications:
ROAR approved hard case batteries

Actual links are below:

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html

Here's the updated pdf version

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/2010rules.pdf


----------



## 1BrownGuy

BadSign said:


> So which 21.5's are legal for F1? I didn't see a chart.


there is a section in the drop down that has that info but here it is

http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/tcs.php?article-id=585 --- BL esc

http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/tcs.php?article-id=584 ------- BL motors


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I wish this could be my next Tamiya M-Chassis body! It'd be neat if one was made...


----------



## BadSign

1BrownGuy said:


> there is a section in the drop down that has that info but here it is
> 
> http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/tcs.php?article-id=585 --- BL esc
> 
> http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/tcs.php?article-id=584 ------- BL motors


Thanks Houston. I'd love to run F1. Even if it meant I'd have to buy a 104 and go rubber tire.


----------



## HPITim846

Here's Chucky! said:


> I wish this could be my next Tamiya M-Chassis body! It'd be neat if one was made...


Ahhhhh the good old Gremlin!!!!!!!!!!! That would be sweet to see strolling around the track.


----------



## HPITim846

Great day of practice..... Glad to see a few new faces out there and a few old ones.


----------



## microed

I am a little confused by Mini rule number 6 for the 2012 TCS. It reads as follows;

_"Battery rules: Any Legal TCS battery. See General rules. Note: LIPO battery packs used in the Mini class must be a rounded profile for use on the M03 and M05 chassis platforms. Grinding the battery slot to fit rectangular batteries is not allowed. _"

So must all run the rounded case batteries, or only those with the M03 and M05's? This could be a big disadvantage for all except the M06 if they are allowed to run a rectangular battery. The way the rule reads, you could run up to a 6000mah pack (which won't likely be made anytime soon with a rounded case if ever) and I did not see a C limit. It just said the "_C rating may be limited for a particular class_". Is that at the track's discretion or TCS?

-Ed


----------



## 1BrownGuy

microed said:


> I am a little confused by Mini rule number 6 for the 2012 TCS. It reads as follows;
> 
> _"Battery rules: Any Legal TCS battery. See General rules. Note: LIPO battery packs used in the Mini class must be a rounded profile for use on the M03 and M05 chassis platforms. Grinding the battery slot to fit rectangular batteries is not allowed. _"
> 
> So must all run the rounded case batteries, or only those with the M03 and M05's? This could be a big disadvantage for all except the M06 if they are allowed to run a rectangular battery. The way the rule reads, you could run up to a 6000mah pack (which won't likely be made anytime soon with a rounded case if ever) and I did not see a C limit. It just said the "_C rating may be limited for a particular class_". Is that at the track's discretion or TCS?
> 
> -Ed


From what I take it is all round packs for all the M chassis and a 6000mah limit on *all* cars in TCS


----------



## 1BrownGuy

I am diggin the Pro mini class they added :thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

microed said:


> I am a little confused by Mini rule number 6 for the 2012 TCS. It reads as follows;
> 
> _"Battery rules: Any Legal TCS battery. See General rules. Note: LIPO battery packs used in the Mini class must be a rounded profile for use on the M03 and M05 chassis platforms. Grinding the battery slot to fit rectangular batteries is not allowed. _"
> 
> So must all run the rounded case batteries, or only those with the M03 and M05's? This could be a big disadvantage for all except the M06 if they are allowed to run a rectangular battery. The way the rule reads, you could run up to a 6000mah pack (which won't likely be made anytime soon with a rounded case if ever) and I did not see a C limit. It just said the "_C rating may be limited for a particular class_". Is that at the track's discretion or TCS?
> 
> -Ed


It's could be worded better but I read it as all m-chassis must use rounded packs. The 6000mah could be pre-emptive for new packs to come down the road. C-rating beats me? Track discretion I suppose, I think it's still 25c at Indy RC. Maybe topic for drivers meeting discussion this week to clarify?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

microed said:


> I did not see a C limit. It just said the "_C rating may be limited for a particular class_". Is that at the track's discretion or TCS?
> 
> -Ed


I think it would be up to the track or event for the c rating ??? kinda like we did with the tt01 25c max but I am sure they will make tweaks as the racers start finding the grey areas of the rules and they (tamiya TCS) will make the revisions accordingly


----------



## rockin_bob13

Sorry about what I posted as the rules on your thread. There are some big local races comin', so if you wanted to attend, that's what you'd be lookin' at.
No offence meant. My apology.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

HPITim846 said:


> Ahhhhh the good old Gremlin!!!!!!!!!!! That would be sweet to see strolling around the track.


Along with the Pacer too! The Yugo would be funny... Someone needs to paint a mini to look like a clown car. Houston had one sometime back that looked like a cow that was cool.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

HPITim846 said:


> Great day of practice..... Glad to see a few new faces out there and a few old ones.


That track was crazy! I think it was the offroad one without jumps.


----------



## HPITim846

Here's Chucky! said:


> That track was crazy! I think it was the offroad one without jumps.


Yes it was the same one without the jumps..... Not my favorite of all the tracks made up but fun none the less.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Rich has been widdeling away sketching out new track layouts so I'm sure we have a few more challenging ones to look forward to. Last Friday was my favorite so far.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

did some drifting tonight and my son practiced with his minicooper


----------



## 1BrownGuy

checkmybrain clear you PM box


----------



## CheckMyBrain

1BrownGuy said:


> checkmybrain clear you PM box


emptied


----------



## 1BrownGuy

CheckMyBrain said:


> emptied


cool....:thumbsup:


----------



## HPITim846

Hmmmmmmm Friday....... can you please get here a little quicker?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

For when your just to lazy to turn marshall use an rc forklift!


----------



## HPITim846

Here's Chucky! said:


> For when your just to lazy to turn marshall use an rc forklift!
> 
> R/C Toy Forklift with Accessories - YouTube


Actually the way some people pay attention while turn marshalling this could be great! have your buddy operate it from the side of the track....


----------



## Indy Rc

Chuck, 417x ordered. :thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

I ordered me a 418, it won't be here until early March though.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

East bound and down, loaded up and truck'n!


----------



## tractionroller

commode


----------



## microed

1BrownGuy said:


> From what I take it is all round packs for all the M chassis and a 6000mah limit on *all* cars in TCS





Here's Chucky! said:


> It's could be worded better but I read it as all m-chassis must use rounded packs. The 6000mah could be pre-emptive for new packs to come down the road. C-rating beats me? Track discretion I suppose, I think it's still 25c at Indy RC. Maybe topic for drivers meeting discussion this week to clarify?


That is pretty much what I got out of it, but I agree with you Chuck that it could have been written better. I guess some things get lost in translation. I think keeping things at 25 c would be good.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I concur, Dr., do you concur?


----------



## CreativeIndy

Friday should be fun can't wait. Looks like some good action should be going on.

Chuck, you had me intrigued by your Schumacher so I did what anyone with a bunch of XMas gift cards and money sitting in paypal burning a hole in a pocket would do and over night a Mi4CX pro to check out along side my Xray! MUAHAHA 

I ordered a 417x as well to check out or let Jess use as her primary but it shows after it was complete that it will be in Jan before it gets shipped out. 

So I will try both out in practice and see which is gonna do the trick. Looks like Jess is picking up either and XRay or a TC6.1 for herself. She can't decide between the 2. It isn't as if she knows the difference or has driven either shes just been looking at feedback on websites. So Friday she is gonna drive whichever of the 2 I don't drive and figure out what she wants to order from there.

Good night of TT01, Cooper and GT WOOHOO!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

I agree fridays are constantly getting new racers.... today was crazy at INDY RC talk about a packed house the shelves look as if there was a looters convention in town!


----------



## Indy Rc

Here are the USGT rules, I think these represent what we talked about in the meeting. If you guys see something different let me know.

http://www.indyrcraceway.com/page22.php

BTW, there has been some issue on this Solaris slick tire rule. The decision is we will NOT run them. The rules are clear on our website. TREADED TIRES, SPOKE WHEELS. We are aware that this varies from the other area tracks, but the consensus in the Friday meeting was to go with this. I have only heard of one complaint by someone who attended this meeting while the others seemed to be in agreement. 

This should be a good and final for the foreseeable future third class to get into, so get'em ready Fridays are going to continue being a blast!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Longbeard you have a PM


----------



## longbeard

backatcha


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard said:


> backatcha


thank you...:dude:


----------



## CheckMyBrain

I hope you guys have some diff gears for a tt01 in stock. I was cleaning mine out and lost one of the gears. I cant find it anywhere. I am almost convinced my dog ate it. If you dont have any please get some by friday.


----------



## CreativeIndy

CheckMyBrain said:


> I hope you guys have some diff gears for a tt01 in stock. I was cleaning mine out and lost one of the gears. I cant find it anywhere. I am almost convinced my dog ate it. If you dont have any please get some by friday.


I literally have 6 completed sets built sitting here and 4 or so that are loose. I have just the spider gear your welcome to have. Save you buying an entire package to get just that spider if you want let me know.


----------



## CreativeIndy

^^^Matter of fact, that goes for just about every other part out there. I took 3 of the other E types and 1 R type and tore them into parts cars. That's why I carry the huge trove of parts cases with me each time I race. If I have a part someone can use to avoid you getting an entire tree or a full blown diff set etc anyone is welcome to it.


----------



## Indy Rc

Chuck, Houston your 417x's should be in tomorrow.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Driver!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Indy Rc said:


> Chuck, Houston your 417x's should be in tomorrow.


Are they here yet?  Are they here yet?  Are they here yet?


----------



## HPITim846

here's chucky! said:


> driver!


*oh lord, driver!*


----------



## CreativeIndy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Are they here yet?  Are they here yet?  Are they here yet?


Now you sound like me when I was waiting on my XRay. "Josh, is it here yet?" I think he heard that like 20 times a week until It finally arrived. HA!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

The red TA in this scene is killah! Vroom! Anyone know of a company that makes a 78' TA clear 10th scale body?


----------



## HPITim846

.57 cents for gas too!!!!!!!!!!!! Damn why can't we get those prices now? All the crashes looks like some of the races on Friday nights too.


----------



## CreativeIndy

Here's Chucky! said:


> The red TA in this scene is killah! Vroom! Anyone know of a company that makes a 78' TA clear 10th scale body?


rccarkings has the Smokey and the Bandit 78 T/A edition. Comes clear 2 piece body(nose is 1 piece) for better detail. You could always use that and just not throw on the Bandit Decals.

not sure if they make these themselves or if Josh and Rich could order these from a vendor if RCCarKings gets them from a company. I have not checked that far into it I just remember speaking with Josh about these one night cause they also make a Bat Mobile and I could swear he told me they make these themselves so he couldn't order them. I am not sure and don't quote me, he or Rich would be the ones to ask for specific info if they can get them. It would be nice if they could order these from some where as I would take a couple more. The one I do have I messed the paint job up so I use it for a home basher body.

Cost: 35.99 for the Body Kit
Includes: 
Window mask
Protective clear plastic covering 
(2) .040" Lexan parts (main body, front nose) 
Complete Smoke N' Bandit decal set. 

Details:
Body width - 200mm 
Wheelbase: 10.25” (10 to 10.5” WB should work)
Track width 8.625”
Overall length 19.0”+

Part # RAE719 - for complete body. 
Part # RAE719N - for nose piece only


----------



## HPITim846

hmmmmm new parts in? AWESOME! These aluminum steering hubs will look SHA-WHEAT! Hopefully they'll be a nice addition to the car and save some money in the long run. The aluminum hubs are nice. They feel as if they are smoother on moving than the stock plastic ones.


----------



## hurtsogood369

Pretty excited to here of the new USGT class. Won't make it this Friday but will return next Friday.


----------



## CreativeIndy

Man I am striking out tonight on the kit builds. The 2 417x's we ordered showed up tonight so i figured I would start building one of those for Jessica first. I had to stop on the first build because of a missing bag inside the first box. I mean a whole bag of screws is just completely missing from the box. So I jump over to the Schumacher, I get to step 6 which is the layshaft and it's missing one of the bearings that go on the outer side of the gear drive. WTF is up with quality control on these kits??? Don't look like the Schumacher will be ready by Friday, hopefully the other 417x and the TC6.1 go smooth. I will shit if there missing something. I know I have crap luck but it can't be that bad!


----------



## CreativeIndy

Hell Yea! Just got 2 guys from work that wanna start running. There gonna burrow a few cars from me to race Friday night and if they like there gonna order them selves some chassis for the good folks at Indy RC. They both have RC now, but mainly bashers and backyard SCT action. Not to much competitive on road but we all gotta start some where.


----------



## Indy Rc

Brian, you had some stuff come in today.:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

Guys I need some ideas from you guys on what to order for the USGT class. I don't want it to be like it used to when we never had chassis, parts, motors, wheels/tires, etc. to support the onroad classes. If there is anything you guys can think of let one of us know so we can be sure to get it in.:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Wheels and tires for sure. Maybe a few bodies? It'd be neat to try a spec 21.5 speed passion system if your able to get them?


----------



## CreativeIndy

Indy Rc said:


> Brian, you had some stuff come in today.:thumbsup:


WOOT WOOT! Awesome.... ummm but what was it?? LOL

21.5 Motor?


----------



## CreativeIndy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Wheels and tires for sure. Maybe a few bodies? It'd be neat to try a spec 21.5 speed passion system if your able to get them?


That's what I am running on the Schumacher :thumbsup:


----------



## CreativeIndy

Indy Rc said:


> Guys I need some ideas from you guys on what to order for the USGT class. I don't want it to be like it used to when we never had chassis, parts, motors, wheels/tires, etc. to support the onroad classes. If there is anything you guys can think of let one of us know so we can be sure to get it in.:thumbsup:


Nice selection of Wheels and Tires. Some 21.5 motor speedo combos. Uprights and and Knuckles for the base popular chassis as these always break no matter what the car. Nice selection of pinions and spurs for belt drive as most of our TC chassis run belts. 

Same things you carry for the TT-01 really. Hard to stock parts for all the TC cars as we have such a wide selection. I have one of each of the major chassis, me and chuck and not sure who else has Schumachers which you guys can't get stuff for them I was told. Shouldn't be a big deal cause most everything you guys can order for anyone and have in within a day or 3.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

CreativeIndy said:


> Man I am striking out tonight on the kit builds. The 2 417x's we ordered showed up tonight so i figured I would start building one of those for Jessica first. I had to stop on the first build because of a missing bag inside the first box. I mean a whole bag of screws is just completely missing from the box. So I jump over to the Schumacher, I get to step 6 which is the layshaft and it's missing one of the bearings that go on the outer side of the gear drive. WTF is up with quality control on these kits??? Don't look like the Schumacher will be ready by Friday, hopefully the other 417x and the TC6.1 go smooth. I will shit if there missing something. I know I have crap luck but it can't be that bad!


never seen anybody with the worst luck..........................


----------



## CreativeIndy

1BrownGuy said:


> never seen anybody with the worst luck..........................


Yea man!! It happens more than one would think though. I remember buying a ball diff for my SC10, opened it up and the bag of carbide balls had 1 missing and it was a sealed bag so it's not like 1 could just fall out. Then one of my TT01 R kits had the center shaft of the propeller missing from it. Had to send a support ticket to Tamiya to get it replaced. Seems like some of these companies slack a little in the QA department esp Tamiya. I gave up on the touring chassis's. Just too frustrated after 2 of them I can't complete.

Non on road related I moved on to the Tundra High Lift kit I got for Xmas. Hopefully it will go alot smoother than the touring car chassis. Bleh.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

I have never seen one person have so much problems with tamiya kits....I would stay away personally if I was you.


----------



## CreativeIndy

1BrownGuy said:


> I have never seen one person have so much problems with tamiya kits....I would stay away personally if I was you.


Starting to feel that way. I just got these 417x's and I already wanna trade them in HA

I will say out of all the kits I have built, Tamiya, Associated, Schumacher, XRay, HPI, Axial etc. Schumacher is by far the clearest and easiest. It's basicly every bag is a step. You don't move on to the next bag until the prior steps parts are all installed or accounted for. Tamiya is a Bag A, then B, then C etc and sometimes the instructions read crappy. XRay was easy as far as identifying which bag was what in the instructions but the instructions lacked alot. AE is decent but some things are not clear as they should be. HPI is right there with AE. Axial kinda sucks as far as documentation goes. So far though Schumacher has hands down one of the best instruction/parts system I have seen out of all the kits I have put together.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

CreativeIndy said:


> Starting to feel that way. I just got these 417x's and I already wanna trade them in HA


let me know first ill take them


----------



## Indy Rc

CreativeIndy said:


> WOOT WOOT! Awesome.... ummm but what was it?? LOL
> 
> 21.5 Motor?


Your Tekin 21.5 and your second crawler system.


----------



## Railroader

1BrownGuy said:


> let me know first ill take them


I want one!!!


----------



## CreativeIndy

Railroader said:


> I want one!!!


LOL Dammit Houston, see what you got started!!

I'm NOT getting rid of either of the 417x's!! Well, not just yet anyways! HA-HA

But like everything, as soon as I get bored with it or loose interest it will be on the sale/trade sheet.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Did we ever get the TT01 steel out drives resolved? I need one...


----------



## longbeard

Here's Chucky! said:


> Did we ever get the TT01 steel out drives resolved? I need one...


I second that.


----------



## Indy Rc

Here's Chucky! said:


> Did we ever get the TT01 steel out drives resolved? I need one...


Jamie Ely found one on the track Friday night. I don't know who it belongs to but it is up in the hobbyshop. I will call Tamiya today and find out if our account is now active, if it is I will order some.


----------



## longbeard

That's mine. Don't suppose the dogbone was found?

If not... Do you have dogbones?


----------



## CreativeIndy

Indy Rc said:


> Jamie Ely found one on the track Friday night. I don't know who it belongs to but it is up in the hobbyshop. I will call Tamiya today and find out if our account is now active, if it is I will order some.


That would be tits if you guys can order now cause that Bermuda triangle of a track still has 3 of mine still lost in her in total.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Indy Rc said:


> I will call Tamiya today and find out if our account is now active, if it is I will order some.


very cool parts just got easier..........


----------



## CreativeIndy

Sent you a PM Houston!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

CreativeIndy said:


> Sent you a PM Houston!


replied


----------



## CreativeIndy

1BrownGuy said:


> replied


Hrmmm..."Houston we have a problem" Ha-Ha

It never showed up man!


----------



## Indy Rc

Chuck and Houston your 417x is here!!


----------



## CreativeIndy

Indy Rc said:


> Chuck and Houston your 417x is here!!


:thumbsup: Awesome guys!!! Let's have a Kit building party, I got the Pizza and Beer. I still have 1 417x, the Schumacher, a TC6.1 and the rest of my Tundra kit to put together. DRUNKEN KIT BUILD NIGHT!!!

And this is how Brian looses parts!!! HAHA J/K

Maybe whoever did the QC @ Tamiya when there kits were packed wasn't on a smoke break. One of my X kits was missing an entire back of screws. Luckily it shares the same screws as the TT01's and a quick Lowes run for the rest fixed me right up.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Is the Indy RC Raceway hobby shop going to stock pre-mounted treaded tires that are decent for the USGT class?

The reason I ask is that when we used to run RCGT at Indy Slots (the HPI version of USGT), the cost of the X-pattern tires and wheels was a bit of a cost issue for some racers ($60 for a set of 4). I have seen other online discussions from various tracks around the country concerning cheap pre-mounted treaded tires.

I'm not suggesting there should be a spec tire for the USGT class. However it would be nice for budget minded racers (such as myself) to have an inexpensive option that works at a specific track. Also some racers can be intimidated by gluing/mounting, so a pre-mount tire can be a good option.

I do know that HPI sell pre-mounted x-pattern tires, but unfortunately the last I checked they were the "D" compound tires - which don't work well at Indy RC Raceway.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Is the Indy RC Raceway hobby shop going to stock pre-mounted treaded tires that are decent for the USGT class?
> 
> The reason I ask is that when we used to run RCGT at Indy Slots (the HPI version of USGT), the cost of the X-pattern tires and wheels was a bit of a cost issue for some racers ($60 for a set of 4). I have seen other online discussions from various tracks around the country concerning cheap pre-mounted treaded tires.
> 
> I'm not suggesting there should be a spec tire for the USGT class. However it would be nice for budget minded racers (such as myself) to have an inexpensive option that works at a specific track. Also some racers can be intimidated by gluing/mounting, so a pre-mount tire can be a good option.
> 
> I do know that HPI sell pre-mounted x-pattern tires, but unfortunately the last I checked they were the "D" compound tires - which don't work well at Indy RC Raceway.


these work well

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXHBX6&P=SM --$20 for set of 4

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGFY2&P=SM --$10 for set of 4 most tamiya wheels are sold in this way

total approx 30.00


----------



## CreativeIndy

Blah, what the fa-heck...I accidentally ended up with 2 TC6.1 FT's.... Thought I got it for free when UPS delivered. Then I looked on packing receipt and seen I did pay for it... Maybe this can be the spare racer chassis.../shrug

Side note. What are some of the better speedo/motor choices to run in the GT class? Right now I have speed passion 21.5 combo, LRP SXX Spec TC Combo, Tekin RS w/21.5 Combo and a LRP SXX V2 Spec Combo. I also have SV2 and a GTB esc and a couple Orion motors laying around. Think that's the sum of what I got to work with. I am sure any of those will do the trick but looking for that good combo for this class. I'm sure at this speed, spec and such there all gonna perform about the same just looking for input.

Are there any speedo/motor combo's that really just shine in this class as the one to have or someone have good luck with prior?


----------



## BadSign

I run SpeedPassion Cirtix in 17.5. It's a nice ESC. Don't know about the motor though- I run a RevTech.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

checkmybrain you have a PM


----------



## HPITim846

Just wondering if we can get a preview for the track tomorrow? And if it can be a on going thing? Might be a good idea so we can set up the cars for the track? I.E. Gearing and handling settings. I know there's not much settings we can do, but it might make a difference.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

HPITim846 said:


> Just wondering if we can get a preview for the track tomorrow? And if it can be a on going thing? Might be a good idea so we can set up the cars for the track? I.E. Gearing and handling settings. I know there's not much settings we can do, but it might make a difference.


here is what I have so far from the guys looks fairly simple and fast.


----------



## HPITim846

1BrownGuy said:


> here is what I have so far from the guys looks fairly simple and fast.


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You forgot to put the cheese at the end of the maze.... lol :thumbsup:


----------



## CreativeIndy

LOL @ The Car!!!! HAHAHA


----------



## 1BrownGuy

it basically takes the inside line out of the equation so really have to drive the cars hard


----------



## HPITim846

I Was thinking something like this. Everyone has a damn good chance at being 1st place lol.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

thats the same thing I posted


----------



## HPITim846

1BrownGuy said:


> thats the same thing I posted


More finish lines.....


----------



## HPITim846

We both forgot the drivers stand and the turn marshalls! WTF were we thinking?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

oh ok I see it now.................:freak:


----------



## HPITim846

You think we can get these guys to come and do the opening for the race tomorrow???
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&v=C8ZvsFCxxCU&NR=1


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Poke*



IndyRC_Racer said:


> Is the Indy RC Raceway hobby shop going to stock pre-mounted treaded tires that are decent for the USGT class?
> 
> The reason I ask is that when we used to run RCGT at Indy Slots (the HPI version of USGT), the cost of the X-pattern tires and wheels was a bit of a cost issue for some racers ($60 for a set of 4). I have seen other online discussions from various tracks around the country concerning cheap pre-mounted treaded tires.
> 
> I'm not suggesting there should be a spec tire for the USGT class. However it would be nice for budget minded racers (such as myself) to have an inexpensive option that works at a specific track. Also some racers can be intimidated by gluing/mounting, so a pre-mount tire can be a good option.
> 
> I do know that HPI sell pre-mounted x-pattern tires, but unfortunately the last I checked they were the "D" compound tires - which don't work well at Indy RC Raceway.


I've never paid $60 for any set of TC or Pan car tires so is that adjusted for inflation in the year 3000? Hahaha!

I'll be using these along with the set Houston posted.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBSZ2&P=7 - $23.18 for 4 tires
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXM954&P=7 - $11.58 for 4 wheels

$34.76 (not including tax)

It says any treaded (non slick) non belted rubber tire available in 24 or 26mm so if you can find cheap pre-mounted ones pass along the info. Your knowledge base of everything RC far exceeds most people I know so? If the Solaris ones were treaded on spoked rims they'd be legal. I keep hearing $20 for the sets Solaris slicks (which are not legal) but the cheapest I can find them anywhere is $27.99, not including shipping... $30 to $40 bucks is what I'd average a set of wheels and tires will cost you for the USGT class. I've seen on other threads that people have posted several different motors with FDR combos for a class they've run over the past year so it's hard to fathom anyone getting their panties in a bunch over $3 you save by running Solaris tires. Note that I am in no way anti Solaris by the way. I don't care and could honestly give a flying flip but this shouldn't be that difficult unless we're just trying to poke the bear?


----------



## Here's Chucky!




----------



## Here's Chucky!

I prefer shock the monkey fellas!






... please no spank the monkey jokes! Hahaha!

Yeah, three in a row look at me go! What was that prize again? Riff Raff!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

solaris does not make a treaded tire....

from what I understand INDY RC can correct me *ANY* treaded TIRE


----------



## Here's Chucky!




----------



## CreativeIndy

Chuck, I want you to know you have been rubbing off on me... Not only did I pick up a Schumacher but I went to the 4PKS as well. I needed it for my crawlers since it's 4 channel but I liked it so much I am gonna sell the DX3r Pro and receivers and get some more FASST receivers and stick with this. I scoffed at the price of it at first...almost 500.00 but when I seen the options and advances it has over Spektrum It's worth the money any day. The receivers kinda stink, 90.00 for the old C1 type as compared to 35.00 for the old DSM1 type.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

The futaba receivers are pretty salty which is my only complaint. 

I'm gonna grab one of those Trans Am bodies next week, thanks for info.

Has anyone who runs at Indy RC tried the Turnigy brushless esc's and motors? If we can't get the Speed Passion I'd like to try these unless they aren't ROAR approved.


----------



## HPITim846




----------



## Indy Rc

*Tonight!!!*










*5135 S. Emerson Ave. Suite K Indianapolis, IN 46237
317-787-7568 www.IndyRCRaceway.com presents:
*

*Tamiya Mini Cooper, TT-01 & USGT Racing Fridays @ 7pm!!! w/ practice on Mondays!!! 
*















*$10 first entry or $15 for both classes! 
($5 for practice included in race fee)*
*...also don't forget monthy memberships for only $39.99!!! Which includes unlimited classes, practice & racing!!! Family plans available also!*:thumbsup:

**Picked "Indy's Best Place to Race" by Indianapolis Monthy Magazine**


----------



## 1BrownGuy

cool Friday already......its the place to race!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Thanks everyone for the responses on tires. Do the Tamiya tires come with inserts or do you have to buy them separately (The HPI X-pattern tires include foam inserts).

Looks like the prices for HPI tires (Vintage & X-pattern) on Tower Hobbies has dropped in comparison to what I've paid locally. The price of HPI wheels can also vary quite a bit depending on the style.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Thanks everyone for the responses on tires. Do the Tamiya tires come with inserts or do you have to buy them separately (The HPI X-pattern tires include foam inserts).
> 
> Looks like the prices for HPI tires (Vintage & X-pattern) on Tower Hobbies has dropped in comparison to what I've paid locally. The price of HPI wheels can also vary quite a bit depending on the style.


yes those particular tires do come with inserts. foam


----------



## CheckMyBrain

Brian you have a pm


----------



## CreativeIndy

CheckMyBrain said:


> Brian you have a pm


Gotcha covered man!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Can someone (Rich) save my spot where I normally sit? I'm going to be running late. Thanks I'll buy you a yoohoo! 

I'm in for some fun in TT01!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Thanks everyone for the responses on tires. Do the Tamiya tires come with inserts or do you have to buy them separately (The HPI X-pattern tires include foam inserts).
> 
> Looks like the prices for HPI tires (Vintage & X-pattern) on Tower Hobbies has dropped in comparison to what I've paid locally. The price of HPI wheels can also vary quite a bit depending on the style.


I'd imagine Indy RC could put together a sweet deal together for the X-Patterns tires with a set of wheels... I know I want some, everybody wants some?


----------



## CreativeIndy

<office space >Back up in that ass with the resurection </end>

The Schumacher, T3, and 6.1 were the only ones I managed to get built all the way.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

24 TT01's tonight on a holiday weekend... Can we hit 30? I saw 4 or 5 sold tonight!

Have a great weekend everyone.

Happy New Year!


----------



## HPITim846

Great night of racing everyone.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Let me try again. I'm trying to figure it out from my phone.


----------



## HPITim846

Here's Chucky! said:


> Let me try again. I'm trying to figure it out from my phone.


HAHAHA I quit posting stuff from the phone.... it never works out!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I'll repost when I go back to work. Sorry...


----------



## HPITim846

Video from tonight?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Ya! I was messing around with my new phone and the video looks pretty good. It's of a few minutes of one of the 2nd round qualifiers.


----------



## HPITim846

Here's Chucky! said:


> Ya! I was messing around with my new phone and the video looks pretty good. It's of a few minutes of one of the 2nd round qualifiers.


I know Houston was recording the A-Main from upstairs. So hopefully there will be a post of it in the near future.


----------



## Indy Rc

*Great night tonight guys with 31 entries!!! Don't forget practice on Monday!*:thumbsup:


----------



## CheckMyBrain

Almost got everything for my USGT car. Still need a few things I want to buy new like wheels, tires, body and servo but I have extras laying around so I will have it put together Friday, maybe Monday for practice if I can find a spur gear for a TC5 somewhere.


----------



## Here's Chucky!




----------



## Indy Rc

*Everyone have a safe and Happy New Years!!!*


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Stay Thirsty my friends and happy new year!


----------



## 87STX

Bottoms up happy new year


----------



## HPITim846

Indy Rc said:


> *Everyone have a safe and Happy New Years!!!*





1BrownGuy said:


> Stay Thirsty my friends and happy new year!


Is there any Rum-pelstiltskin in those YooHoo's?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

In keeping with your "theme" did you guys see these photos? Nice huh?


----------



## Indy Rc

IndyHobbies.com said:


> In keeping with your "theme" did you guys see these photos? Nice huh?


That's cool!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

I'm coming for you guys!!!


----------



## CreativeIndy

That a wide body M3 body? TT01 Chassis underneath?


----------



## Indy Rc

CreativeIndy said:


> That a wide body M3 body? TT01 Chassis underneath?


TT-01, 200mm body.:thumbsup:


----------



## CreativeIndy

Indy Rc said:


> TT-01, 200mm body.:thumbsup:


I guess I should have been more specific...That is the HPI 200MM M3 wide body(Fender flares are wide) and not the Tamiya M3 BMW body correct?

Cause I have the Tamiya body that came with my RTR I originally bought from you guys but mine doesn't have the huge extended wheel wells that yours has. 


Looks good I love the wide flares.


----------



## Indy Rc

CreativeIndy said:


> I guess I should have been more specific...That is the HPI 200MM M3 wide body(Fender flares are wide) and not the Tamiya M3 BMW body correct?
> 
> Cause I have the Tamiya body that came with my RTR I originally bought from you guys but mine doesn't have the huge extended wheel wells that yours has.
> 
> 
> Looks good I love the wide flares.


Yeah, it's the HPI.


----------



## Indy Rc

Guys if anyone needs anything for the USGT class or any other, let us know. The Distributors are closed tomorrow so the order will not go out until Tuesday. :thumbsup:


----------



## HPITim846

Clean looking M3!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Friday yet?


----------



## HPITim846

UGH!!!!!!!!!! FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!! I how loath thee now...... Damn break from school being over and now no more racing till March for me on Fridays! GRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

that sucks HPITim846...

INDY RC order this for my D-Car please

HPI Weld JZx100 Toyota Mark Li Clear Body 200mm
Part #30717


----------



## CreativeIndy

I need ordered
LXWKR3 x2
LXBKTH x2


----------



## CreativeIndy

Sheesh Tower.... 100% price increase on certain bodies....freaking nuts. Should have bought them last week when I was eyeballing them. What once was 24.99 and 22.99 are now 57 and 59.... CRAZY!!!!

Wonder what else got a crazy price increase on there? Looks like the other online outlets didn't get there price increase memo.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

INDY RC you have a PM


----------



## Indy Rc

I can't believe how fast this TT-01 class is still growing! 6 more "R" kits, 2 used and one type E sold just last week! Get'em ready guys! This Friday is going to be a blast again!


----------



## CreativeIndy

Indy Rc said:


> I can't believe how fast this TT-01 class is still growing! 6 more "R" kits, 2 used and one type E sold just last week! Get'em ready guys! This Friday is going to be a blast again!


Damn that's pretty decent!!!!

I have 2 R's and 1 E for sale myself :thumbsup: Not getting out of TT01, just have to much crap right now and need to slim the hurd down some to make room. Can't even walk into my room at home no more because I have to many toys. LOL Thought I had a guy from work going to buy one and start racing but his wife nipped that crap in the bud! /shrug

I love Friday nights down at Indy RC. Even on nights I don't feel like racing for whatever reason I still hangout and chit chat all night because of the excellent group of individuals we have on Fridays.

Now if we can get that GT class going we will be set!!


----------



## CheckMyBrain

I would have been ready for USGT this week but I either have a bad motor or bad esc. I guess thats what I get for buying used crap, both sellers had a long list of excellent feedback so I felt safe. I am going to email Novak today and see what they say, hopefully I am doing something wrong but I really don't think so. Motor runs fine until you stop, then it needs a push start to get going.


----------



## jonesy112

CheckMyBrain said:


> I would have been ready for USGT this week but I either have a bad motor or bad esc. I guess thats what I get for buying used crap, both sellers had a long list of excellent feedback so I felt safe. I am going to email Novak today and see what they say, hopefully I am doing something wrong but I really don't think so. Motor runs fine until you stop, then it needs a push start to get going.


That is most likely a bad sensor wire. Try a new sensor wore and see if it still does it


----------



## CheckMyBrain

jonesy112 said:


> That is most likely a bad sensor wire. Try a new sensor wore and see if it still does it


It's hard wired to the motor. I have read a lot of bad things about the sensor boards on the novak esc's going bad because of corrosion from crappy solder.


----------



## PDK RACING

Is it an older ss? If so trade it in. I dont think you can fix the older ss.


----------



## CheckMyBrain

PDK RACING said:


> Is it an older ss? If so trade it in. I dont think you can fix the older ss.


I believe so. So you think its the motor not the speedo?


----------



## PDK RACING

I had a bad sensor wire harness once. Mine would cogg and stop. It just flat out would not run good or at all. I installed a new harness and it went away. I have forgotten to hook up the harness and same issue. The only true way to tell is to hook up different motor to suspect speedo or different speedo to suspect motor.


----------



## Indy Rc

*The perfect combination!*


----------



## longbeard

First go round with an airbrush. Lots of flaws, but lots learned. All in all, no worse than anything with a rattle can. Best part was I did it in my basement and it doesn't smell at all.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

In celebration of the 50th page you began on the Indy RC On-Road thread, here is your prize Josh!






GOOD DAY SIR!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Indy Rc said:


> *The perfect combination!*


A glass display case and Yoo-hoo?......................


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard said:


> First go round with an airbrush. Lots of flaws, but lots learned. All in all, no worse than anything with a rattle can. Best part was I did it in my basement and it doesn't smell at all.


like the color.... will it be ready for Friday use?


----------



## Indy Rc

Here's Chucky! said:


> In celebration of the 50th page you began on the Indy RC On-Road thread, here is your prize Josh!
> 
> You Get Nothing! - YouTube
> 
> GOOD DAY SIR!


50! Someone had to do it.


----------



## Indy Rc

Actually, Tom should of got to post the milestone of starting the 50th page. comode!:hat:


----------



## Indy Rc

longbeard said:


> First go round with an airbrush. Lots of flaws, but lots learned. All in all, no worse than anything with a rattle can. Best part was I did it in my basement and it doesn't smell at all.


Looks good Greg!:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I will never miss the smell of a rattle can. Faskolor all the way!

Looks good dude!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

:wave:


Indy Rc said:


> 50! Someone had to do it.


Recently having watched Willy Wonka again, was that movie really for kids? That scene is rough (funny to me) but there are other doozies.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Oompa, oompa, oompadeeho...
Three post all together, look at me go!


----------



## longbeard

Yup, should be ready for Friday. 

Oompa Loompa car all the way.


----------



## Indy Rc

Here's Chucky! said:


> :wave:
> 
> Recently having watched Willy Wonka again, was that movie really for kids? That scene is rough (funny to me) but there are other doozies.


Yeah, I almost posted a vid of the boat ride comparing it to driving down Emerson at rush hour but I thought it too much. It seems like hardly anyone catches the chicken beheading in that scene.


----------



## CreativeIndy

Indy RC did you get my PM asking about tires and ordering them? Never heard anything back so I am going to assume you were able to get them fine?


----------



## Indy Rc

CreativeIndy said:


> Indy RC did you get my PM asking about tires and ordering them? Never heard anything back so I am going to assume you were able to get them fine?


No, we can't get Sorex tires.


----------



## CreativeIndy

Indy Rc said:


> No, we can't get Sorex tires.


Well crap, why didn't someone message me back or reply...I could have ordered them already.......bleh


----------



## Indy Rc

CreativeIndy said:


> Well crap, why didn't someone message me back or reply...I could have ordered them already.......bleh


Because we want you to be fast! All your other stuff will be in tomorrow.


----------



## ThomasSuter

We like going fast, buy the way Rich when is our Redcat chassis do in for the USG class. I hope soon my traxxas 4 Tech chassis is my last option> I beleive it will handle a 21.5. Trying to get camber adjustment's done tonight. This traxxas chassis has alot of mile's on it. The tire's are bald do to concrete track and crazy fast 540 J motor.:tongue:


----------



## ThomasSuter

Oh yeah, the background picture of the off-road raider buggy look's interesting, behind the tto1's on the first page. If anybody know's tring to find my Escort GT body for Red Cat chassis any lead's would be very well appreciated.


----------



## CheckMyBrain

ThomasSuter said:


> Oh yeah, the background picture of the off-road raider buggy look's interesting, behind the tto1's on the first page. If anybody know's tring to find my Escort GT body for Red Cat chassis any lead's would be very well appreciated.


I haven't seen an escort body anywhere. A Focus, Mustang and Lightning are the only Ford bodies I have seen.


----------



## Indy Rc

ThomasSuter said:


> Oh yeah, the background picture of the off-road raider buggy look's interesting, behind the tto1's on the first page. If anybody know's tring to find my Escort GT body for Red Cat chassis any lead's would be very well appreciated.


Oh Driver!!! comode


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Hey CreativeIndy,

F1 TCS rules link below.

http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/tcs.php?article-id=528

I'll bring my foam one Friday if I make it. This would have been a cool 3rd class option because it's another Tamiya car but it never took off before so? Several people had them but never showed up at the same time.

I looked and confirm that I don't have a set up Tamiya rubber tires for my F104.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I was checking the HPI website and they have a new 1/8 scale kit that comes with a Ford Fiesta body. Finally a rally car that might work on a real offroad track - (http://www.hpiracing.com/kitinfo/106949/). This body might be able to be used with other 1/8 cars.

Here is a link to the HPI Focus WRC body (which will fit a standard 1/10 4wd touring car) for anyone interested in part numbers (http://www.hpiracing.com/products/en/7412/) & (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXMX00&P=7)

HPI also used to make a 1/10 Ford Mondeo BTCC body in 190/200mm for touring cars. It was actually a good handling body, but has been discontinued. It came with decals for the Rapid Fit livery. Here is a link on HPI Europe for this body (http://www.hpieurope.com/piw.php?lang=en&partNo=7456).

As for Tamiya, they also made a Ford Escort and Focus TT-01 rally kits. Not sure if there is a difference between a regular TT-01 and rally kit. Not sure if Tamiya still makes the TT-01 WRC '03 Focus kit, but here is a link on Tamiya's website (http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=58308).

Tamiya also had a version of the Mondeo that they sold with the FF01 kit which is also discontinued. (http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=58143).


----------



## 1BrownGuy

microed-- finishing up the main assembly of your TT01r kit Ill bring it Friday

I think I am gonna use my tt01 for my usgt car and bringing the mini also and the other tto1.....:freak: may bring out the 417x for a shake down run too

Its gonna be a busy FRiday night!


----------



## CreativeIndy

Removed out of respect


----------



## trxrsr

CreativeIndy said:


> So much for going in to pick up my parts I had on order... left them sit on the counter and walked out....Let me know when Doug can apologize for calling me a liar and making me look like an idiot for no reason. Until then I'll go else where. No sense in the way that man just treated me in there. He has his wires crossed and he wouldn't know how to treat a customer if it bit him in the ass. I don't care if this is public or not, he just treated me like shit in public in front of people and he has no clue what he is even talking about so if he can dish it he can take it. I didn't deserve his bull crap he just did.


this is not what this site is for it is for recruiting new racers not bad mouthing the owners or patrons of one of the best places to race if u have An issue talk personally to a rep of indy rc not on this site


----------



## CheckMyBrain

I won't be ready for USGT tomorrow. I either have an esc or motor issue. Is there anyone that could possibly help me out and figure out which one is bad? This is my first sensored combo so I don't have anything to swap electronics out to determine which one is bad. Novak charges $30 if you send them a working part so I am not sending them anything. And I don't want to buy a motor just to find out its the speed controller or vice versa.


----------



## HPITim846

Jamie take it up to the shop they might have a extra one laying around that you can test it out with.


----------



## ThomasSuter

On road guy's also would like comment's on Hot Bodie's TCX chassis. My son need's a chassis for the USG class, I received my redcat tonight. ATUSHI HARA say's good thing's about it, just wandering if the IN touring car guy's have any expereince on the HOT BODIE's chassis, need help.:freak:


----------



## Indy Rc

CheckMyBrain said:


> I won't be ready for USGT tomorrow. I either have an esc or motor issue. Is there anyone that could possibly help me out and figure out which one is bad? This is my first sensored combo so I don't have anything to swap electronics out to determine which one is bad. Novak charges $30 if you send them a working part so I am not sending them anything. And I don't want to buy a motor just to find out its the speed controller or vice versa.


Like Tim mentioned. Bring it in tomorrow Jamie, we will figure it out.:thumbsup:


----------



## ThomasSuter

Oh driver, bring to shop we will test it out. Novak is has a sensor wire issue, if motor feel's or sound's like cogging change sensor wire. Bring it to shop because we like to meet customer expectation's 100% of the time. comode


----------



## Indy Rc

7 people viewing this thread? I'm expecting 15 guests any minute and 10 more members LOL! Move along nothing to see here...:hat:


----------



## CheckMyBrain

ThomasSuter said:


> On road guy's also would like comment's on Hot Bodie's TCX chassis. My son need's a chassis for the USG class, I received my redcat tonight. ATUSHI HARA say's good thing's about it, just wandering if the IN touring car guy's have any expereince on the HOT BODIE's chassis, need help.:freak:


No experience with it but I have read pages and pages of comments on the car on RCTech. Tell him to check out the thread over and read the comments. I had talked to Josh about ordering me one but decided to go cheap in case the class doesn't take off. If it does take off I will buy one. Or the TC-FD, I have read it is a great handling car even though it is designed as a drift car.


----------



## HPITim846

Indy Rc said:


> 7 people viewing this thread? I'm expecting 15 guests any minute and 10 more members LOL! Move along nothing to see here...:hat:


you cross your whorish fingers while typing to us like that!


----------



## ThomasSuter

Man I need help on my brushless motor to, I will bring it in tommorrow. Indy R/C really like's to meet customer expectation's 100% of the time. COMODE


----------



## Indy Rc

HPITim846 said:


> you cross your whorish fingers while typing to us like that!


And my toes also! Dope!! there's 1 guest already!!!


----------



## HPITim846

indy rc said:


> and my toes also! Dope!! There's 1 guest already!!!


bwahahaha!


----------



## ThomasSuter




----------



## CheckMyBrain

ThomasSuter said:


> Oh driver, bring to shop we will test it out. Novak is has a sensor wire issue, if motor feel's or sound's like cogging change sensor wire. Bring it to shop because we like to meet customer expectation's 100% of the time. comode


It's the crappy silver can Novak 21.5T, sensor harness is hard wired to the motor. It is cogging like a bad sensor wire, occasionally throws a code for locked rotor when its doing it but not all the time. I have read it could either be the motor or the sensor board in the esc. If I was a gambling man I would guess its the esc, just because the guy I bought the esc off of isn't communicating with me very well while the guy I bought the motor from was helping me out quite a bit trying to diagnose the problem best he could over the internet. But who knows. I will bring it in tomorrow, thanks guys.


----------



## ThomasSuter

Hey Driver's click on my #773 and look at photo, remember hammerdown. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Indy Rc




----------



## ThomasSuter

trxsr I like the lower letter case bring's out the traxxas in me, time to go to off-road thread


----------



## trxrsr

ThomasSuter said:


> trxsr I like the lower letter case bring's out the traxxas in me, time to go to off-road thread


oh driver


----------



## 1BrownGuy

whats this a *RED CAT *party!!!!!!!!


WELL then I'll do my own GRAY CAT!!!!! party


----------



## Indy Rc




----------



## CreativeIndy

trxrsr said:


> this is not what this site is for it is for recruiting new racers not bad mouthing the owners or patrons of one of the best places to race if u have An issue talk personally to a rep of indy rc not on this site



You are right about 1 thing in this statement and that is I should not have come on here and said anything. I was pissed and acted in Jest and that makes me no better than Doug in that respect. Discretion should have been the key role in what went on. So I edited my post so I don't contribute to the cause of unnecessary drama as that makes me no better than him. 

For the record, this "Site" is for just a tad bit more than recruiting new racers. That's evident by the many other forums and threads such as the for sale, slot, die cast areas that make up this "Site". I think what you meant to say was this "Thread" is for recruiting new members and you would be right in that aspect. However we both know there is a tad bit more going on in this thread than recruitment and you were just salty because I said something in regards to Doug that was in a not so nice way. Which is why I edited my post to remove it. Again it makes me no better than him in that respect that the issue should have been kept between me and Doug and he should have been a tad more discrete when he spoke to me at the shop.

Also for the record at no time did I bath mouth any Patron or Indy RC. I did however bad mouth Doug but I did nothing but speak the truth and speak my mind and how I felt. I also never once said or even made notice that is was nothing but the best place in Indy to go race. That also would be evident by the amount of time I am in there every week and the amount of business I do with them on a weekly basis. My comments were not just blind sediments of a single pissed off customer over a single pissed off visit or purchase. 

So I will keep my comments between myself and the parties that were involved. When I posted the original message I was in fact pissed and I felt if he could speak about it in front of people that had no business hearing about then so can I. So in the interest of not promoting bull crap and drama I removed my previous post and I will take it up on a personal verbal level from this point forward.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

that red cat has alot of toe in.......................


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

To repeat what has already been posted, the sensor wire or board can go bad on Novak SS motors (the silver can with purple ring). Unfortunately you will have to send it in to Novak to have that repaired. Someone should be able to help you test your setup at the track.

The Novak Ballistic series of motors is better compared to the SS because the Ballistic is able to be upgraded/repaired by the user. However, I have used both the Novak 21.5 SS and the Novak 21.5 Ballistic and they both have very similar performace.


----------



## HPITim846

1BrownGuy said:


> that red cat has alot of toe in.......................


LOL!!!!!!!!!!! At least it's even.


----------



## CreativeIndy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> To repeat what has already been posted, the sensor wire or board can go bad on Novak SS motors (the silver can with purple ring). Unfortunately you will have to send it in to Novak to have that repaired. Someone should be able to help you test your setup at the track.
> 
> The Novak Ballistic series of motors is better compared to the SS because the Ballistic is able to be upgraded/repaired by the user. However, I have used both the Novak 21.5 SS and the Novak 21.5 Ballistic and they both have very similar performace.



I have had bad luck with both types in the past few weeks. Had both a SS and Ballistic go bad on me in the past month with the same thing. Both had sensor problems, the ballistic we tried bearing, board, wire and yet it still shuddered and needed a push start to get going.


----------



## ThomasSuter

Oh Driver, TTo1 friday night Oh Drver, Mini Cooper, oh driver USG ____ redcat oh driver getting excited throttle finger getting etcy


----------



## HPITim846

OH DrIvER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThomasSuter

I like the red but the green eye's are awesome.


----------



## ThomasSuter

What's toe in, this car is straight up ready to race out of box comode. When you park an Z-RAY or it's xray and Saurkraut Dang I mean Schumaker, I am getting hungry because th RED CAT is ready to eat HA HA HA


----------



## CreativeIndy

ThomasSuter said:


> Oh Driver, TTo1 friday night Oh Drver, Mini Cooper, oh driver USG ____ redcat oh driver getting excited throttle finger getting etcy


Redcat... some people knock it. I think that 1/5th scale on the counter is nice as hell. Decent price for that big ass truck and it's even 4x4 to boot. Redcat's ground pounder is decent as well and I am gonna order one of those this weekend. The thing is pretty bad ass, had a hell of an aluminum frame, dual steer, and less than 250.00 to boot. It's probably got that much in aluminum on the thing!


----------



## CreativeIndy

ThomasSuter said:


> What's toe in, this car is straight up ready to race out of box comode. When you park an Z-RAY or it's xray and Saurkraut Dang I mean Schumaker, I am getting hungry because th RED CAT is ready to eat HA HA HA



LOL... look at the low blows in here.... sheesh. You forgot about the 417x as well and the TC6.1! I own all 4 so you need to widen your blows if your gonna smack talk that redcrap i mean cat!


----------



## ThomasSuter

Thank's buddy appreciate the support because I will probably need it. It isn't the car it is me the driver comode. The orange barrell is alway's moving comde:


----------



## CreativeIndy

ThomasSuter said:


> Thank's buddy appreciate the support because I will probably need it. It isn't the car it is me the driver comode. The orange barrell is alway's moving comde:


Talk about bad driving...sheesh. I am the wrong guy to try and promote a brand of car like xray or schumacher LOL

Besides, you have beat me before so I better not smack talk to much cause I can't back it up on the track HAHA


----------



## Indy Rc

7 members, 4 guests!!! Something going on I don't know about???


----------



## microed

1BrownGuy said:


> microed-- finishing up the main assembly of your TT01r kit Ill bring it Friday


Great! Thanks for doing this. I have been sick all week so I am not sure if I will race tomorrow or not, depends on how I feel. I will come by and pick the car up regardless of rather I race or not. See you Friday.


----------



## Indy Rc

microed said:


> Great! Thanks for doing this. I have been sick all week so I am not sure if I will race tomorrow or not, depends on how I feel. I will come by and pick the car up regardless of rather I race or not. See you Friday.


Hope you feel better soon Ed.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Cool its Friday! ...........


Ed I hope you feel better and Ill bring the car I bascially did the base set up and base set up with the shocks. You also have to glue your tires because I didnt know if your going to use a different insert.


----------



## CheckMyBrain

Doesn't look like I am going to make it tonight. My car has some issues and my girlfriend won't be home early enough for me to use her car.


----------



## Indy Rc

*Tonight!!!*










*5135 S. Emerson Ave. Suite K Indianapolis, IN 46237
317-787-7568 www.IndyRCRaceway.com presents:
*

*Tamiya Mini Cooper, TT-01 & USGT Racing Fridays @ 7pm!!! w/ practice on Mondays!!! 
*















*$10 first entry or $15 for both classes! 
($5 for practice included in race fee)*
*...also don't forget monthy memberships for only $39.99!!! Which includes unlimited classes, practice & racing!!! Family plans available also!*:thumbsup:

**Picked "Indy's Best Place to Race" by Indianapolis Monthy Magazine**


----------



## Indy Rc

CheckMyBrain said:


> Doesn't look like I am going to make it tonight. My car has some issues and my girlfriend won't be home early enough for me to use her car.


Where do you live Jamie? We could probably get you a ride.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

All I can say what a great night of racing !!! 34-38 entries I think ...

I had too many problems with my car and finally sorted them out in the Dmain

I also say we gotta have the best class of racers around in the tt01 class... too much fun !

once again the tt01 is paving the way for new drivers to the INDY RC raceway ...
I think I am gonna have to build another "renta - TT01" once they drive one they are hooked.

you cant do that with a RED CAT can you? ? ...comode!


----------



## Indy Rc

Great night everyone! 34 entries, it was nice to see some new faces also! I had a blast and I know alot of other racers did too! See everyone next week on Friday the 13th!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Steve V. aka Crptracer 

We need to exchange insurance info for the damages to the 64 impala Ill be in contact......


----------



## Indy Rc

1BrownGuy said:


> Steve V. aka Crptracer
> 
> We need to exchange insurance info for the damages to the 64 impala Ill be in contact......


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Crptracer

That is awesome Houston thanks for letting me drive I had a blast!!! I gave my agent a call can you go ahead and get a few estimates?


----------



## Indy Rc

Looks like some red cat carnage to me.Probably insured by gray cat.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Crptracer said:


> That is awesome Houston thanks for letting me drive I had a blast!!! I gave my agent a call can you go ahead and get a few estimates?


good to see ya at the wheel and not to bad considering you had to change radios twice!


----------



## Crptracer

The TT01 class is pretty awesome I must admit I was a little skeptical... 
I will definetly be back to run again and again and again


----------



## Indy Rc

Crptracer said:


> The TT01 class is pretty awesome I must admit I was a little skeptical...
> I will definetly be back to run again and again and again


It was great having man! Nice meeting ya!:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

*Congrats to:

Ed Reynolds (Mini Cooper 1st place)
Chuck Ray (TT-01 1st place)

...also Houston Thomas for running the most races ever for one class*


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Fun night, great to see Vaught again, welcome back bub!

Good job to everyone in the A-Main, there were 12 cars that deserved to be in it. Maybe run 10 in the A-Main next week? You know I'd dig it! 

There were over 30 TT01's at the track last night, about 26 of them raced along with about 6 M-Chassis's.

Tech note: On my TT01 I ran the stock steering linkages last night and noticed my front suspension travel was limited. When I got home I swapped them out with the adjustable upgrade (53662) and I nearly added twice as much travel. I noticed all night that I was slightly lifting the inside wheel on all of the tight turns and that was due to the stock linkages. This is a good upgrade for under $10 bucks if you don't have an R kit. I was running an E kit last night with the following upgrades available at Indy RC - dampers (54000), shaft (54026), steering (53670, 53864), bearings (54025) and Integy heat sink / fan combo (C22470SILVER).

This week I'm adding the adjustable steering linkages (53662), graphite upper frame / brace (53672) and my GPM front knuckle arms that just showed up (GPMTT021), all of which are available in the shop as well except the front knuckles in the shop are made by someone else. The knuckles conform under the only rule amendment made since the class began. Racers were busting the front knuckle arms so after market ones are allowed since Tamiya doesn't make them. The only after market chassis upgrade allowed is the front steering knuckles, every other chassis part or upgrade needs to be Tamiya.

Hopefully with the direct Tamiya account we'll be seeing these show up soon: Front carbon shock tower / damper stays (54059) and rear carbon shock tower / damper stays (54060). The front and rear plastic shock towers / damper stays are the only other things I've broke along with the front steering knuckles.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Indy Rc

Here's Chucky! said:


> Have a good weekend everyone!


Had fun bashing with ya buddy!!!:hat:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

HEy Jonesy112!

saw this commercial last night 






please tell me you was nice ......lol


----------



## jonesy112

1BrownGuy said:


> HEy Jonesy112!
> 
> saw this commercial last night
> 
> Been verified that you are an armed robber - YouTube
> 
> please tell me you was nice ......lol


man.....thats really going to affect all the hot babes that I talk to all day online LOL


----------



## 1BrownGuy

just as long Your middle intial isnt a "R" is it ...... or is it?


----------



## longbeard

Here's Chucky! said:


> Fun night, great to see Vaught again, welcome back bub!
> 
> Good job to everyone in the A-Main, there were 12 cars that deserved to be in it. Maybe run 10 in the A-Main next week? You know I'd dig it!
> 
> There were over 30 TT01's at the track last night, about 26 of them raced along with about 6 M-Chassis's.
> 
> Tech note: On my TT01 I ran the stock steering linkages last night and noticed my front suspension travel was limited. When I got home I swapped them out with the adjustable upgrade (53662) and I nearly added twice as much travel. I noticed all night that I was slightly lifting the inside wheel on all of the tight turns and that was due to the stock linkages. This is a good upgrade for under $10 bucks if you don't have an R kit. I was running an E kit last night with the following upgrades available at Indy RC - dampers (54000), shaft (54026), steering (53670, 53864), bearings (54025) and Integy heat sink / fan combo (C22470SILVER).
> 
> This week I'm adding the adjustable steering linkages (53662), graphite upper frame / brace (53672) and my GPM front knuckle arms that just showed up (GPMTT021), all of which are available in the shop as well except the front knuckles in the shop are made by someone else. The knuckles conform under the only rule amendment made since the class began. Racers were busting the front knuckle arms so after market ones are allowed since Tamiya doesn't make them. The only after market chassis upgrade allowed is the front steering knuckles, every other chassis part or upgrade needs to be Tamiya.
> 
> Hopefully with the direct Tamiya account we'll be seeing these show up soon: Front carbon shock tower / damper stays (54059) and rear carbon shock tower / damper stays (54060). The front and rear plastic shock towers / damper stays are the only other things I've broke along with the front steering knuckles.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone!


I have those same knuckles and I like them. I put a screw through mine to make makeshift bump stops which seem to be missing off all of the aluminum knuckles. Without those stops in place I would clip a rail and instead of breaking a knuckle the steering rack would get shoved inwards too far and get jammed. Still better than breaking, but still had to take it off the track.

Of course as well all know. The best way to avoid breaking things or jamming them up..... D O N ' T W R E C K.

lol


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Longbeard I remember you saying that one night about the Yeah racing knuckle...here are the knuckles I am waiting on


----------



## longbeard

1BrownGuy said:


> Longbeard I remember you saying that one night about the Yeah racing knuckle...here are the knuckles I am waiting on


Yes. Those are much nicer, but just look at this glorious fix I engineered! LOL. 

I think this mandates me needing to put some bondo and primer on my body.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

hey thats pretty Engenius it works well too.


----------



## 87STX

What's the emf on those knuckles Houston?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

87STX said:


> What's the emf on those knuckles Houston?


meaning Electro magnetic field? some where around 53 u tesla....duh


----------



## longbeard

1BrownGuy said:


> meaning Electro magnetic field? some where around 53 u tesla....duh


Doesn't that mean there are ghosts around or have I been watching too many episodes of ghost adventures?


----------



## 87STX

1BrownGuy said:


> meaning Electro magnetic field? some where around 53 u tesla....duh


Not braggin but mine are 55


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard said:


> Doesn't that mean there are ghosts around or have I been watching too many episodes of ghost adventures?


yes and yes


----------



## 1BrownGuy

87STX said:


> Not braggin but mine are 55


oooh thats not good!


----------



## longbeard

1BrownGuy said:


> oooh thats not good!


Yeah. That's downright haunted.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

1BrownGuy said:


> Longbeard I remember you saying that one night about the Yeah racing knuckle...here are the knuckles I am waiting on


Where can we pick those up?


----------



## longbeard

Here's Chucky! said:


> Where can we pick those up?


Japan. Grab me a set while you're there :tongue:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Where can we pick those up?


unfortunately square is not sold in the states that I could find or INDY RC could find and me being picky about the color of the blue I ordered them from a online shopping place where you "bid" or do "buy it nows"

these will be used for the rental mainly


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*cheap tt01 tip*

Some hop ups arent really necessary for the tt01 but here is a tip for the body post that will help reduce the stress of a impact away from the shock tower breaking it during a crash . Most of us have raced the tt01 and crashed not to hard but cracked or broke a shock tower. WHy because the body is hitting first and thats connected to the body post which is connected to the shock tower. (poor design/material) see pic 










moving the body post to the bumper mount will eliminate the trauma to the shock tower. Here is a pic of the type I used ($3.99) you may have to find longer screw but it is very easy.









once mounted you can see the new locations


















http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXVTD1&P=7

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXD235&P=7

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXD241&P=7

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDB51&P=7

you get the picture ..all these I bought at INDY RC .If out they can get them very quickly if in stock of course.

hope this helps


----------



## Indy Rc

Don't forget onroad practice tomorrow!


----------



## microed

I now have a body painted for my tt-01. Now I just need to install all the electronics and a few other adjustments. I hope I can finish it by Friday. Thanks again Houston for your help with it!

-Ed


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Anyone know the part number for the Tamiya Rear Aluminum knuckles / axle carriers? All I find is aftermarket. I gotta have more blue!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

microed said:


> I now have a body painted for my tt-01. Now I just need to install all the electronics and a few other adjustments. I hope I can finish it by Friday. Thanks again Houston for your help with it!
> 
> -Ed


very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Very nice paint... I'm only good with one color..I'm definetly not a painter


----------



## Indy Rc

microed said:


> I now have a body painted for my tt-01. Now I just need to install all the electronics and a few other adjustments. I hope I can finish it by Friday. Thanks again Houston for your help with it!
> 
> -Ed


That looks great!:thumbsup:


----------



## CheckMyBrain

Here's Chucky! said:


> Anyone know the part number for the Tamiya Rear Aluminum knuckles / axle carriers? All I find is aftermarket. I gotta have more blue!


I have 53800 wrote down in my wish list. I don't know if its the blue ones or not though, I think they have blue and natural finish.


----------



## CreativeIndy

I wanna thank everyone who has helped me the past few weeks to get a better understanding of how to setup my chassis and the right and wrong way to do things. Chuck Ray, Houston you guys were awesome and gave me the most advice and I consider you both friends. Josh for the most part you were pretty nice to me.

I got into this hobby not knowing anything. I was thirsty for information, eager to make new friends, and over all excited to enjoy something as exciting as racing and bashing. I was given alot of bad information and a lot of good. I spent countless thousands on junk that I was talked into buying because I didn't know any better on what was what. I spent thousands on decent stuff just the same though.

I get frustrated like anyone else with chassis setup's and stuff breaking. I gave everyone I encountered in this hobby my friendship and always my utmost respect, until such a time I get disrespected. Fact is, a few people resented me because I am able to buy and "waste"(as it was told to me) more than them and I am sorry I have that luxury and you do not. I work hard for my money and I will blow it how I see fit. If you took me excited as rubbing your nose in my new bodies every week or this new car or that new radio it was just me being my excited self nothing more. I don't have many friends who share in my RC passion except for people on here and who I race with. So I just thought people on my same level could relate and appreciate the new toy I got. I would have given the shirt off my back to anyone who asked. I offered my cars, trucks, spare parts, whatever I had to anyone who needed to burrow or use something. 

I am not here to bad mouth anyone, name any names or be a cry baby. I tried my hand at a new hobby, I showed respect and some chose to disrespect me in return without having there facts straight. That's not cool in my book and it's time to walk away when that happens. This hobby is filled with all types of individuals. Some are weird, mean, fun and some are extremely competitive. I had no problem with anyone I encountered unless U have a problem with me. Call me a baby or what have you for walking away, but I have principles in life and I choose not to be involved in anything that involves negative people who push there negativity off on me. If you can't respect that then I am sorry you feel that way.

So in closing I wish you all the best, good luck in your racing and maybe I will try my hand in this at a later time when I have more patience to deal with things and the way other people are. See you all around


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

It was good to see you guys at the shop today. Hope to be out soon with the boys to race!

Scott


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Thought this was cool!


----------



## longbeard

Here's Chucky! said:


> Thought this was cool!
> 
> Tamiya Beetle - YouTube


Man, that's really neat!

Schwwinnng.


----------



## PDK RACING

CreativeIndy said:


> I wanna thank everyone who has helped me the past few weeks to get a better understanding of how to setup my chassis and the right and wrong way to do things. Chuck Ray, Houston you guys were awesome and gave me the most advice and I consider you both friends. Josh for the most part you were pretty nice to me.
> 
> I got into this hobby not knowing anything. I was thirsty for information, eager to make new friends, and over all excited to enjoy something as exciting as racing and bashing. I was given alot of bad information and a lot of good. I spent countless thousands on junk that I was talked into buying because I didn't know any better on what was what. I spent thousands on decent stuff just the same though.
> 
> I get frustrated like anyone else with chassis setup's and stuff breaking. I gave everyone I encountered in this hobby my friendship and always my utmost respect, until such a time I get disrespected. Fact is, a few people resented me because I am able to buy and "waste"(as it was told to me) more than them and I am sorry I have that luxury and you do not. I work hard for my money and I will blow it how I see fit. If you took me excited as rubbing your nose in my new bodies every week or this new car or that new radio it was just me being my excited self nothing more. I don't have many friends who share in my RC passion except for people on here and who I race with. So I just thought people on my same level could relate and appreciate the new toy I got. I would have given the shirt off my back to anyone who asked. I offered my cars, trucks, spare parts, whatever I had to anyone who needed to burrow or use something.
> 
> I am not here to bad mouth anyone, name any names or be a cry baby. I tried my hand at a new hobby, I showed respect and some chose to disrespect me in return without having there facts straight. That's not cool in my book and it's time to walk away when that happens. This hobby is filled with all types of individuals. Some are weird, mean, fun and some are extremely competitive. I had no problem with anyone I encountered unless U have a problem with me. Call me a baby or what have you for walking away, but I have principles in life and I choose not to be involved in anything that involves negative people who push there negativity off on me. If you can't respect that then I am sorry you feel that way.
> 
> So in closing I wish you all the best, good luck in your racing and maybe I will try my hand in this at a later time when I have more patience to deal with things and the way other people are. See you all around


Dont give up or in try a different track in indy or another state. I hate to see people get out if the hobby. Sometime different scenery will give you a different perspective. I like to go to Ohio for a change of pace when i ran nitro. Now i am going to run some carpet in ohio.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

longbeard said:


> Man, that's really neat!
> 
> Schwwinnng.







You went there so I had to do it! Wayne's World, party time!

Gotta love the Pacer!

Respect the Pacer...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Wait for it...










Wait for it...









Wait for it...









Wait for it...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

This is pretty sweet!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

PDK RACING said:


> Dont give up or in try a different track in indy or another state. I hate to see people get out if the hobby. Sometime different scenery will give you a different perspective. I like to go to Ohio for a change of pace when i ran nitro. Now i am going to run some carpet in ohio.


Thats what I did.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Houston, was this your theme song during your trip through all the mains on Friday night? LOL!






I was scared dude, nervous and sweating like Josh!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Hey I have a Green jump suit just like that!!!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

That's totally PHAT!

Last one and I gotta get in there and make some shirts...






Rob, is that Nikki on the bike?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Houston, was this your theme song during your trip through all the mains on Friday night?


Yeah we all need theme music .....

motivates and makes you a better driver right?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I suppose... I'm still trying to get the feel for it.


----------



## Crptracer

Houston did u get the pm i sent you this morning...or are you ignoring me friend... :~)


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Crptracer said:


> Houston did u get the pm i sent you this morning...or are you ignoring me friend... :~)


yes I did and I like my pee pee dancing avitar..........:dude:


----------



## Indy Rc

Here's Chucky! said:


> ... nervous and sweating like Josh!


I have to go through that every day of my life!!!


----------



## longbeard

Josh being nervous makes me nervous


----------



## longbeard

Oh and.....

SCHWWIIIINNGG!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard said:


> Josh being nervous makes me nervous


now its making me nervous!


----------



## longbeard




----------



## Indy Rc

longbeard said:


>


LOL! Cat pictures.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

that cat looks like that because he saw these 3


----------



## vtxjosh

1BrownGuy said:


> that cat looks like that because he saw these 3


Those dogs are creeping me out! They make me nervous and sweaty.


----------



## Here's Chucky!




----------



## Here's Chucky!

Someone might need this.

Could make for some good traction compound as well. Yoohoo is what I use however.


----------



## Indy Rc

4 "R" kits in the hobbyshop.


----------



## PDK RACING

Is it the pain meds i take or does that cat have only one ear?


----------



## longbeard

Beep Beep.


----------



## Indy Rc

longbeard said:


> Beep Beep.


Looks good Greg!:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*USGY Class*

Got my USGY car ready! Here's a pic with my crew chief. Yowza! 

Now all I need is a 24 on the side of the car. :tongue:


----------



## PDK RACING

Here's Chucky! said:


> Got my USGY car ready! Here's a pic with my crew chief. Yowza!
> 
> Now all I need is a 24 on the side of the car. :tongue:


Hay What the hell are you doing with a pic of my sister. WE ARE GOING TO TALK ABOUT THIS....lol:tongue:


----------



## Matt P.

Rumor is that a lot of racers from that other track on the southeast side will show up friday night due to that track having a big event. If this is true, USGT will probably happen. I won't have a USGT car ready, (unless someone wants to loan me a 21.5 and some x-pattern tires) but should be there for coopers like usual.


----------



## Indy Rc

Matt P. said:


> Rumor is that a lot of racers from that other track on the southeast side will show up friday night due to that track having a big event. If this is true, USGT will probably happen.


That would be great! Here's a link to our USGT rules: http://www.indyrcraceway.com/page22.php :thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Matt P. said:


> Rumor is that a lot of racers from that other track on the southeast side will show up friday night due to that track having a big event. If this is true, USGT will probably happen. I won't have a USGT car ready, (unless someone wants to loan me a 21.5 and some x-pattern tires) but should be there for coopers like usual.


Sounds great and would be awesome to have fun with a few others beating and bashing around.

Don't forget to check the INDY RC rules since they are closer to the official USGT ones posted on their site.

Maybe we'll see Brian S., Tom J., Brian V., Doug J. and Steve L. back for a week if they're not running the big race?


----------



## BadSign

No racing for me this Friday, I had a transponder go belly up, and blew my budget$ for the month replacing it.

Insert sad cat picture here.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Ah man, it was supposed to go like this...


----------



## Indy Rc

*Tomorrow night!!!*










*5135 S. Emerson Ave. Suite K Indianapolis, IN 46237
 317-787-7568 www.IndyRCRaceway.com presents:
*

*Tamiya Mini Cooper, TT-01 & USGT Racing Fridays @ 7pm!!! w/ practice on Mondays!!! 
*















*$10 first entry or $15 for both classes! 
($5 for practice included in race fee)*
*...also don't forget monthy memberships for only $39.99!!! Which includes unlimited classes, practice & racing!!! Family plans available also!*:thumbsup:

**Picked "Indy's Best Place to Race" by Indianapolis Monthy Magazine**


----------



## INDEED

I just bought 3 TT01 R kits, building the first one now but curious as to what spur gear you guys recommend. The kit came with 3, 61/58/55. I'm thinking 58 but wanted to hear other peoples thoughts that have ran this model. Thanks guys!

INDEED


----------



## 1BrownGuy

INDEED said:


> I just bought 3 TT01 R kits, building the first one now but curious as to what spur gear you guys recommend. The kit came with 3, 61/58/55. I'm thinking 58 but wanted to hear other peoples thoughts that have ran this model. Thanks guys!
> 
> INDEED


Nate is that U

use 58 spur then 24 or 25 pinion


----------



## INDEED

Yup, its me. Thanks man for the quick response; i'm trying to get this thing put together tonight!

You racing tomorrow? I doubt I will be up and running by then as I still need some parts but I was thinking of coming out and watching again! I had a great time last week!

Thanks to Indy RC again for the tech support and non stop n00b questions I've been flinging their way! Kudos!

INDEED


----------



## 1BrownGuy

INDEED said:


> Yup, its me. Thanks man for the quick response; i'm trying to get this thing put together tonight!
> 
> You racing tomorrow? I doubt I will be up and running by then as I still need some parts but I was thinking of coming out and watching again! I had a great time last week!
> 
> Thanks to Indy RC again for the tech support and non stop n00b questions I've been flinging their way! Kudos!
> 
> INDEED


yes I am racing what items are you needing to race tomorrow


----------



## INDEED

haha, too many to list! Speed controller, silver can motor. My slash is out of service atm; had to send off the faulty ESC, so i'm going to use the receiver out of it for now. Then...there's an issue of needing a body haha

ESC/Silver Can/Body I think that's it?

INDEED


----------



## 1BrownGuy

INDEED said:


> haha, too many to list! Speed controller, silver can motor. My slash is out of service atm; had to send off the faulty ESC, so i'm going to use the receiver out of it for now. Then...there's an issue of needing a body haha
> 
> ESC/Silver Can/Body I think that's it?
> 
> INDEED


well I have a esc and a possible body also silver can you can use or just buy one at the shop if you want. 

I can bring them Friday and we can put them in for you to do test runs or race a few heat with it


----------



## 1BrownGuy

or if your on the south side still.... I can drop them off to you


----------



## Wisdom

INDEED said:


> ESC/Silver Can/Body I think that's it?
> 
> INDEED


Dont forget the steering servo
Chad


----------



## INDEED

fffuuuu i did forget the steering servo, and yes im still on the SS

INDEED


----------



## 1BrownGuy

INDEED said:


> fffuuuu i did forget the steering servo, and yes im still on the SS
> 
> INDEED


well I have a subby body and a esc/ silver can if you want to meet up.... send ing PM


----------



## Indy Rc

We have some loaner bodies up in the shop also.


----------



## Indy Rc

Oh and Chuck, I hit pg 50 and now pg 60!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I just completed C. Warren's TT01, hopefully he'll be able to run tomorrow night!

My 1976 Pontiac Trans Am body showed up this afternoon, oh yeah!


----------



## INDEED

Here's Chucky! said:


> I just completed C. Warren's TT01, hopefully he'll be able to run tomorrow night!
> 
> My 1976 Pontiac Trans Am body showed up this afternoon, oh yeah!


You mean you could of built mine too!?!?!? 

Cory i'm smh that you didn't enjoy the build yourself! I'm having a grand ole time building it, however the philips screws are a major pain in the buttocks! Trq or go home; what was tamiya thinking?

INDEED


----------



## Here's Chucky!

It was one of my extras. Just dropped electronics and put some oil filled threaded dampers on it. Got a cool looking Red Cat body on it that looks sharp! Oh driver!


----------



## PDK RACING

Does indy sell red cat. I was thinking red cat + mamba max 7700 = good ol time


----------



## Indy Rc

PDK RACING said:


> Does indy sell red cat. I was thinking red cat + mamba max 7700 = good ol time


Yes, we are a Red Cat dealer.


----------



## CheckMyBrain

I got the transmission put in the Neon today. I should be there tomorrow for some practice and tomorrow night for some racing. I will bring my USGT car and see if we can figure what the hell is wrong with it.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Dodge TT01*

C. Warrens Dodge TT01

Pre-painted Red Cat body with decals I printed, cut and applied...


----------



## Indy Rc

Here's Chucky! said:


> C. Warrens Dodge TT01
> 
> Pre-painted Red Cat body with decals I printed, cut and applied...


That body actually looks good now! Good job Chuck!:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

CheckMyBrain said:


> I got the transmission put in the Neon today. I should be there tomorrow for some practice and tomorrow night for some racing. I will bring my USGT car and see if we can figure what the hell is wrong with it.


Cool man! I'm sure between all of us we can figure out what's wrong with that car.:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Not looking good at this moment for me to make it...work, work,work..there is a chance
though just found my cape...


----------



## INDEED

Nice work on that body chuck! Also; someone say something about neon tranny issues? 1st gen? Chad and I have replaced our fair share of trannies so if you need some help shoot me a pm!

INDEED


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Crptracer said:


> Not looking good at this moment for me to make it...work, work,work..there is a chance
> though just found my cape...


Just don't put the mask on.....


----------



## PDK RACING

Indy Rc said:


> Yes, we are a Red Cat dealer.


can you guys get red cat parts. I used to work at hobby town and we had them but no parts. I may pop in and look at them for my son.


----------



## INDEED

They stated earlier that they are a red cat authorized dealer so I'm sure they can get you what you need! Indy RC don't mess around!

INDEED


----------



## PDK RACING

INDEED said:


> They stated earlier that they are a red cat authorized dealer so I'm sure they can get you what you need! Indy RC don't mess around!
> 
> INDEED


I'm sure after I look at the parts they carry I will say yes* indeed* they have what I want, and *indeed* will carry all I will *indeed* need. The thought left in my mind after my visit will be *indeed* they dont mess around...lol :wave:


----------



## JCarr20142

Here's Chucky! said:


> My 1976 Pontiac Trans Am body showed up this afternoon, oh yeah!


Can you sare anymore info on this body? Thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

PDK RACING said:


> can you guys get red cat parts. I used to work at hobby town and we had them but no parts. I may pop in and look at them for my son.


Yes, we can get parts. What we carry will probably depend on demand, but we can order anything if we don't have it in stock.


----------



## Indy Rc

*Tonight!!!*








*5135 S. Emerson Ave. Suite K Indianapolis, IN 46237
317-787-7568 www.IndyRCRaceway.com presents:
*

*Tamiya Mini Cooper, TT-01 & USGT Racing Fridays @ 7pm!!! w/ practice on Mondays!!! 
*















*$10 first entry or $5 each additional! 
($5 for practice included in race fee)*
*...also don't forget monthy memberships for only $39.99!!! Which includes unlimited classes, practice & racing!!! Family plans available also!*:thumbsup:

**Picked "Indy's Best Place to Race" by Indianapolis Monthy Magazine**


----------



## microed

I hope you guys got Coke classic tonight. Sorry, but Yoohoo just doesn't do it for me.:tongue:


----------



## Matt P.

Should have made microed stand on a chair so we could all sing happy birthday to him.

Had a great time friday night. Nice to see the cooper regulars getting better every week. Tough racing all night. Somehow I managed to TQ and win the main even with the 2nd place car having a different driver in each race tonight.

I think I may have my TC setup for USGT next week, would be nice to see that class run again.


----------



## Indy Rc

Great night of racing guys! It was nice to see some familiar faces! Congrats to all of tonights winners! Happy Birtday Ed:thumbsup:!!!


----------



## Railroader

Thanks for a great night of racing. USGT was a blast racing with DestructoFox and Houston. And I just gotta say... Those redcats have their work cut out for them... Oh driver.


----------



## Crptracer

Hey what are the electronic rules in the tt01 class?


----------



## Indy Rc

Crptracer said:


> Hey what are the electronic rules in the tt01 class?


Here's a link to the rules Steve:http://www.indyrcraceway.com/page19.php There are a few more speedos we allow if you have something other than these just pm us and we will check it out for ya.:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

Railroader said:


> Thanks for a great night of racing. USGT was a blast racing with DestructoFox and Houston. And I just gotta say... Those redcats have their work cut out for them... Oh driver.


Yes, the Red Cats definitely need more testing!:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Thanks got it


----------



## 1BrownGuy

had a great time last night my tt01 usgt car needs some needed attention ...toooo loooose.... I was basically drifting around the track.

good to see some old faces and talk rc 

I really want to jump in the minis again and will once i am not juggling to many classes..... and try to tune them on race day :freak:

good crowd t00!


----------



## Matt P.

Hey Indy RC or anyone else that knows...do you guys have any pre-mounted HPI x-pattern in stock? If not, do you guys have just the tires in stock? I live up in Noblesville, and I am trying to avoid buying from the big chain hobby shop up here, but just need to make sure you have them before I make the trek down sometime this week.

Also, what kind of 21.5 motors do you have in stock?


----------



## Indy Rc

Matt P. said:


> Hey Indy RC or anyone else that knows...do you guys have any pre-mounted HPI x-pattern in stock? If not, do you guys have just the tires in stock? I live up in Noblesville, and I am trying to avoid buying from the big chain hobby shop up here, but just need to make sure you have them before I make the trek down sometime this week.
> 
> Also, what kind of 21.5 motors do you have in stock?


I don't think we have the X-patterns in stock but I can have them by Wednesday. As far as motors I believe we have a Orion, Revtek and a Trinity, but we can have you just about anything you want by Wednesday.:thumbsup: Give the shop a call 787-7586, Rich is there now and I can put the order in for ya Matt if we don't have it.


----------



## Indy Rc

Matt P. said:


> Hey Indy RC or anyone else that knows...do you guys have any pre-mounted HPI x-pattern in stock? If not, do you guys have just the tires in stock? I live up in Noblesville, and I am trying to avoid buying from the big chain hobby shop up here, but just need to make sure you have them before I make the trek down sometime this week.
> 
> Also, what kind of 21.5 motors do you have in stock?


We have 7 pairs of #4490 x pattern in stock.We have a revtech and d3 21.5 also


----------



## Indy Rc

Great night of practice.


----------



## longbeard

So.... For the TT-01 class...
Would using some non Tamiya hardware be illegal? I'm looking to beef up some (what I consider) weaker points. Namely turnbuckles and ball studs, both of which I have bent and/or broke. 

Can't seem to locate any Tamiya titanium...


----------



## CheckMyBrain

Indy Rc said:


> Great night of practice.


I was going to come by and practice but then I remembered how annoying it was the last 2 times I came for practice and had to deal with half a dozen off road trucks so I decided to stay home. 

On a happier note I hope to have the cash to buy a 21.5 for my usgt car this week. I finally finish my body but I may have to run a different body since my rear posts are not tall enough.


----------



## CheckMyBrain

longbeard said:


> So.... For the TT-01 class...
> Would using some non Tamiya hardware be illegal? I'm looking to beef up some (what I consider) weaker points. Namely turnbuckles and ball studs, both of which I have bent and/or broke.
> 
> Can't seem to locate any Tamiya titanium...


TCS rules allow it and I thought those were the rules we go by, of course its up to IndyRC on the final say.


----------



## Indy Rc

CheckMyBrain said:


> I was going to come by and practice but then I remembered how annoying it was the last 2 times I came for practice and had to deal with half a dozen off road trucks so I decided to stay home.
> 
> On a happier note I hope to have the cash to buy a 21.5 for my usgt car this week. I finally finish my body but I may have to run a different body since my rear posts are not tall enough.


No offroad stuff here tonight!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I would like to caution anyone that the pre-mounted HPI X-pattern tires are *D COMPOUND* - which is a medium to hard compound. My personal experience with the X-pattern D Compound tires at Indy RC Raceway is that they lacked the overall grip that I would have liked.

I would recommend that anyone interested in HPI X-pattern tires should purchase the soft non-belted X-compound tires that Indy RC Raceway has in stock (HPI part-number #4490). From personal observation, the soft compound is a good choice that will work with all levels of track grip (parking lot asphalt to high bite carpet).

----------

Additional info on HPI "D" compound tires. The HPI Vintage tires (used in VTA) are also "D" compound tires. They are a long wear tire that can take a while to break in. When new, the Vintage "D" tires seem to have a shiny coating on the surface of the tires. Speculation is that this may be residue from the mold release process. There are a few simple steps to remove this shiny layer.

- lightly scuff/sand the tread of the tires to remove the shiny layer (the goal is to remove the shine not the tread).
- or mount to car and drive on rough cement (sidewalk in front of Indy RC Racway) for a few minutes
- or apply Goo Gone to shop towel and thoroughly clean treads of tires.
All of the above break-in techniques should take less than 10 minutes. After breaking in the Vintage D-compound tires, apply traction compound, wipe off excess, and you are ready to race. 

Another simple break-in technique for the Vintage D-compound tires is to apply traction compound to the tires, put them inside a zip-top plastic bag, and let them sit for a few hours. Re-apply traction compound if it appears that the tires have soaked up the first application. This process will "soften" up the tread of the Vintage D-compound tires.

I *HAVE NOT *used this process on the HPI D-compound X-Pattern tires. Assuming that the X-pattern and Vintage tires are the same compound, breaking them in should give better out of the box performance. Hope this info is helpful.

(FYI: I am not a part of the Indy RC Raceway staff)


----------



## Indy Rc

longbeard said:


> So.... For the TT-01 class...
> Would using some non Tamiya hardware be illegal? I'm looking to beef up some (what I consider) weaker points. Namely turnbuckles and ball studs, both of which I have bent and/or broke.
> 
> Can't seem to locate any Tamiya titanium...


I here the can opener getting ready to open the can of worms.


----------



## Indy Rc

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I would like to caution anyone that the pre-mounted HPI X-pattern tires are *D COMPOUND* - which is a medium to hard compound. My personal experience with the X-pattern D Compound tires at Indy RC Raceway is that they lacked the overall grip that I would have liked.
> 
> I would recommend that anyone interested in HPI X-pattern tires should purchase the soft non-belted X-compound tires that Indy RC Raceway has in stock (HPI part-number #4490). From personal observation, the soft compound is a good choice that will work with all levels of track grip (parking lot asphalt to high bite carpet).
> 
> ----------
> 
> Additional info on HPI "D" compound tires. The HPI Vintage tires (used in VTA) are also "D" compound tires. They are a long wear tire that can take a while to break in. When new, the Vintage "D" tires seem to have a shiny coating on the surface of the tires. Speculation is that this may be residue from the mold release process. There are a few simple steps to remove this shiny layer.
> 
> - lightly scuff/sand the tread of the tires to remove the shiny layer (the goal is to remove the shine not the tread).
> - or mount to car and drive on rough cement (sidewalk in front of Indy RC Racway) for a few minutes
> - or apply Goo Gone to shop towel and thoroughly clean treads of tires.
> All of the above break-in techniques should take less than 10 minutes. After breaking in the Vintage D-compound tires, apply traction compound, wipe off excess, and you are ready to race.
> 
> Another simple break-in technique for the Vintage D-compound tires is to apply traction compound to the tires, put them inside a zip-top plastic bag, and let them sit for a few hours. Re-apply traction compound if it appears that the tires have soaked up the first application. This process will "soften" up the tread of the Vintage D-compound tires.
> 
> I *HAVE NOT *used this process on the HPI D-compound X-Pattern tires. Assuming that the X-pattern and Vintage tires are the same compound, breaking them in should give better out of the box performance. Hope this info is helpful.


Just a friendly reminder belted tires are illegal in the USGT class.


----------



## longbeard

Indy Rc said:


> I here the can opener getting ready to open the can of worms.


Well close the can. It's not worth it, but some long ball studs like those that come with the turnbuckle kit would be great. The ones in stock are short and difficult to remove when they break.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

HPI X-pattern tires - part#/(quantity)/description

*Un-mounted HPI X-pattern Tires* (includes 1 foam insert per tire)
HPI #4490 - (2) 26mm X-pattern Pro compound, non-belted
HPI #4495 - (2) 26mm X-pattern Pro compound,_ belted_ (*Not legal for racing at Indy RC*)
HPI #4790 - (2) 26mm X-pattern D-compound, non-belted

*Pre-Mounted HPI X-pattern Tires*
HPI #4702 - (4) 26mm X-pattern D-compound tires on split 6 chrome wheels (non-belted)
HPI #4733 - (2) 26mm X-pattern D-compound tires on TE37 chrome wheels (non-belted) 0mm offset
HPI #4734 - (2) 26mm X-pattern D-compound tires on TE37 chrome wheels (non-belted) 3mm offset
HPI #4735 - (2) 26mm X-pattern D-compound tires on TE37 chrome wheels (non-belted) 6mm offset

Here is a more complete list of HPI X-pattern tires. Hope this info helps
(FYI: I am not a part of the Indy RC Raceway staff)


----------



## microed

Indy Rc said:


> Great night of practice.


Great night of practice indeed. Got my first laps with the tt-01. It is not totally dialed in yet, but it is not very far off. May take me a race or two to get it exactly where I want it. Looking forward to Friday!


----------



## CheckMyBrain

Indy Rc said:


> I here the can opener getting ready to open the can of worms.


Seriously? I thought you guys were basing your rules on the tamiya rules.


----------



## Indy Rc

CheckMyBrain said:


> Seriously? I thought you guys were basing your rules on the tamiya rules.


No, we do not run TCS rules. Here is a link to the TT-01 rules:http://www.indyrcraceway.com/page19.php The only thing that we have changed on these rules is allowing aftermarket aluminum uprights.


----------



## Indy Rc

IndyRC_Racer said:


> HPI X-pattern tires - part#/(quantity)/description
> 
> *Un-mounted HPI X-pattern Tires* (includes 1 foam insert per tire)
> HPI #4490 - (2) 26mm X-pattern Pro compound, non-belted
> HPI #4495 - (2) 26mm X-pattern Pro compound,_ belted_ (*Not legal for racing at Indy RC*)
> HPI #4790 - (2) 26mm X-pattern D-compound, non-belted
> 
> *Pre-Mounted HPI X-pattern Tires*
> HPI #4702 - (4) 26mm X-pattern D-compound tires on split 6 chrome wheels (non-belted)
> HPI #4733 - (2) 26mm X-pattern D-compound tires on TE37 chrome wheels (non-belted) 0mm offset
> HPI #4734 - (2) 26mm X-pattern D-compound tires on TE37 chrome wheels (non-belted) 3mm offset
> HPI #4735 - (2) 26mm X-pattern D-compound tires on TE37 chrome wheels (non-belted) 6mm offset
> 
> Here is a more complete list of HPI X-pattern tires. Hope this info helps
> (FYI: I am not a part of the Indy RC Raceway staff)


Thanks for posting this Brian.:thumbsup:


----------



## CheckMyBrain

Indy Rc said:


> No, we do not run TCS rules. Here is a link to the TT-01 rules:http://www.indyrcraceway.com/page19.php The only thing that we have changed on these rules is allowing aftermarket aluminum uprights.


My mistake, no racing for me this week, illegal hardware


----------



## DaveCook

Indy Rc said:


> No, we do not run TCS rules. Here is a link to the TT-01 rules:http://www.indyrcraceway.com/page19.php The only thing that we have changed on these rules is allowing aftermarket aluminum uprights.


Indy RC,

Are 24mm Tamiya wheels and tires legal? The rules say 26mm, but I think that a lot of us are running 24mm. I think that the R kit comes with 24mm wheels and tires.

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## Indy Rc

DaveCook said:


> Indy RC,
> 
> Are 24mm Tamiya wheels and tires legal? The rules say 26mm, but I think that a lot of us are running 24mm. I think that the R kit comes with 24mm wheels and tires.
> 
> Thanks!
> Dave


Yeah, it's supposed to say 24mm and 26mm Dave. I will get that fixed.:thumbsup:


----------



## CheckMyBrain

Quick questions about rear wing in usgt. Does it have to made of lexan? The height rule, is that the height of the wing itself or how high it can sit of the car. This new viper body I got has a molded plastic wing and the mounts make it sit kinda high. I havent measured it but sure it sits more than 10mm off the rear deck.


----------



## longbeard

CheckMyBrain said:


> Quick questions about rear wing in usgt. Does it have to made of lexan? The height rule, is that the height of the wing itself or how high it can sit of the car. This new viper body I got has a molded plastic wing and the mounts make it sit kinda high. I havent measured it but sure it sits more than 10mm off the rear deck.


Mmm.. Jager.


----------



## Railroader

CheckMyBrain said:


> Quick questions about rear wing in usgt. Does it have to made of lexan? The height rule, is that the height of the wing itself or how high it can sit of the car. This new viper body I got has a molded plastic wing and the mounts make it sit kinda high. I havent measured it but sure it sits more than 10mm off the rear deck.


The 10mm rule for USGT apples to the wing itself. Basically, if the wing sat on a flat surface, if its total height is less than 10mm than it is legal. This only applies to lexan wings. Scale wings are exempt.



> Any "SCALE" molded wings can be used. Lexan wings 10mm maximum height / side dam height


----------



## CheckMyBrain

Railroader said:


> The 10mm rule for USGT apples to the wing itself. Basically, if the wing sat on a flat surface, if its total height is less than 10mm than it is legal. This only applies to lexan wings. Scale wings are exempt.


Ahh. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Indy Rc

*Tonight!!!*










*5135 S. Emerson Ave. Suite K Indianapolis, IN 46237
317-787-7568 www.IndyRCRaceway.com presents:
*

*Tamiya Mini Cooper, TT-01 & USGT Racing Fridays @ 7pm!!! w/ practice on Mondays!!! 
*















*$10 first entry or $15 for both classes! 
($5 for practice included in race fee)*
*...also don't forget monthy memberships for only $39.99!!! Which includes unlimited classes, practice & racing!!! Family plans available also!*:thumbsup:

**Picked "Indy's Best Place to Race" by Indianapolis Monthy Magazine**


----------



## Indy Rc

Great night of racing! Good luck to the guys that made the trip up to Ft Wayne!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## longbeard

Kind of died down around here.... Somebody post a picture of a dead cat or summin.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard said:


> Kind of died down around here.... Somebody post a picture of a dead cat or summin.


OK here are some good ones


----------



## Crptracer

If any of you guys are lookin for a good usgt car I have a TC6 for sale $300 comes with set of hpi rims no tires.. Set of black hpi wheels with gt tires and 2 unpainted Acura integra bodies priced to sell...PM me I just bought one and got another...its a good car


----------



## longbeard

LOL. Not recommended to go to Google images and search for dead cats.


----------



## HPITim846

longbeard said:


> LOL. Not recommended to go to Google images and search for dead cats.


bwahahaha! I'm going to do this now!


----------



## HPITim846

Yeah maybe not a wise idea to google it...... 









I'm slightly disturbed that someone wrote a book about this .....


----------



## Indy Rc

We took in a couple of used touring cars today that would be great USGT candidates.


----------



## martini13

Hey USGT guys I have 6.5 sets of new and used x-pattern tires and wheels some mounted some not. The used ones have tread on them still. Have 0mm, 3mm, and 6mm wheels some white, black,and chrome.All none belted.There all in great shape.70$ takes em all.I have no need for them where Im at.Send me PM if interested.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Hope we have more(usgt) show up this week but... the tt01 class is very strong and competitive.

Ill be in for both Friday!


----------



## longbeard

Indy Rc said:


> We took in a couple of used touring cars today that would be great USGT candidates.


What'd you get?


----------



## Indy Rc

longbeard said:


> What'd you get?


TC5 FT w/ Novak 21.5 & a Tekin RS ESC

TC3 Roller


----------



## Matt P.

1BrownGuy said:


> Hope we have more(usgt) show up this week but... the tt01 class is very strong and competitive.
> 
> Ill be in for both Friday!


I'll bring my car for USGT Friday. Not sure I will be much competition though. Still trying to get this car to handle well, and be fast at the same time. It's seems I can only get one or the other at this point.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Matt P. said:


> I'll bring my car for USGT Friday. Not sure I will be much competition though. Still trying to get this car to handle well, and be fast at the same time. It's seems I can only get one or the other at this point.


Not a problem I too need to find "the setup"...we can share notes. :hat:


----------



## trxrsr

1BrownGuy said:


> Hope we have more(usgt) show up this week but... the tt01 class is very strong and competitive.
> 
> Ill be in for both Friday!


I plan on being there with my mini and usgt I also don't think I will be much competition but will make a showing


----------



## 1BrownGuy

trxrsr said:


> I plan on being there with my mini and usgt I also don't think I will be much competition but will make a showing


You can have notes too...


----------



## longbeard

I'd love to race USGT, but I'm not sure my sanity can handle another RC vehicle.


----------



## Matt P.

1BrownGuy said:


> Not a problem I too need to find "the setup"...we can share notes. :hat:


What gearing did you run a couple of weeks ago? Advance the timing any? I'm just trying to find a base to start from. At the other track you pretty much run the biggest gear your car can fit with max timing.


----------



## CheckMyBrain

I am going to have to take another week off. Had to haggle with buying a new car last Friday and my girlfriend wants me to stay home and celebrate my new car this Friday. She has been wanting me to get rid of the Neon for 5 years and I finally did so she is quite excited. I will probably be in for some practice Friday during the day and buy the last few pieces I need for my USGT car so I will be ready for sure by next week.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Matt P. said:


> What gearing did you run a couple of weeks ago? Advance the timing any? I'm just trying to find a base to start from. At the other track you pretty much run the biggest gear your car can fit with max timing.


I think I am going to go with a 3.9 to 4.0 fdr to start and see what happens... the other track I was at was about the same size and that worked out ok as for the timing..... far as it will go!!!  then temp


----------



## jonesy112

Any track I go to for usgt, start with a 4.0 fdr with max timing. Thats a good place to start and real close to where I end up


----------



## Railroader

I ran 4.1 at IRCRH a couple Fridays ago and came off about 130ºF. I run 3.9 at R/Car and get about the same temps. Timing maxed, ALWAYS!!!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

I think I am going to go with a 3.9 to 4.0 fdr to start and see what happens... the other track I was at was about the same size and that worked out ok as for the timing..... far as it will go!!! then temp


----------



## Matt P.

Thanks guys for the tips.

I guess I'm kind of surprised that we run such a high gearing at a smaller, tighter track like Indy RC. It just seems like whenever I look at a pro racer's setup, they always seem to run close to a 5.0 with a rather large spur gear. Like something in the range of 110-115 teeth, even in a spec-blinky, non-boosted class. I know the tracks they run on can't be much tighter than the average layout at Indy RC. I just remember from back in my oval racing days that you could easily gear too high. If you geared too high, your motor would not "wind-out" all the way before getting to the turn, thus losing potential speed because you motor had not accelerated all the way before turning. I'm sure it's different from oval to road course, but it just seems like cranking it up so high would be taking away from potential torque you could get coming out of turns. Then again, you would lose a ton of time in the straights because your top-end isn't as high as others. Also, I'm sure those pro racers have "special" motors and batteries hand picked for them to run at major events, so they may not have to gear so high.

What do you guys think?


----------



## longbeard

Gear it up. Drive it. If it's too hot, gear down. If it's too fast, turn it down. Offroad mentality lol.


----------



## Indy Rc

*Tomorrow night!!!*










*5135 S. Emerson Ave. Suite K Indianapolis, IN 46237
317-787-7568 www.IndyRCRaceway.com presents:
*

*Tamiya Mini Cooper, TT-01 & USGT Racing Fridays @ 7pm!!! w/ practice on Mondays!!! 
*















*$10 first entry or $15 for both classes! 
($5 for practice included in race fee)*
*...also don't forget monthy memberships for only $39.99!!! Which includes unlimited classes, practice & racing!!! Family plans available also!*:thumbsup:

**Picked "Indy's Best Place to Race" by Indianapolis Monthy Magazine**


----------



## Railroader

Matt P. said:


> Thanks guys for the tips.
> 
> I guess I'm kind of surprised that we run such a high gearing at a smaller, tighter track like Indy RC. It just seems like whenever I look at a pro racer's setup, they always seem to run close to a 5.0 with a rather large spur gear. Like something in the range of 110-115 teeth, even in a spec-blinky, non-boosted class. I know the tracks they run on can't be much tighter than the average layout at Indy RC. I just remember from back in my oval racing days that you could easily gear too high. If you geared too high, your motor would not "wind-out" all the way before getting to the turn, thus losing potential speed because you motor had not accelerated all the way before turning. I'm sure it's different from oval to road course, but it just seems like cranking it up so high would be taking away from potential torque you could get coming out of turns. Then again, you would lose a ton of time in the straights because your top-end isn't as high as others. Also, I'm sure those pro racers have "special" motors and batteries hand picked for them to run at major events, so they may not have to gear so high.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Are they running 21.5 motors? I know I'd gear down a bit with a 17.5 and a lot more with a 13.5.


----------



## jonesy112

Matt P. said:


> Thanks guys for the tips.
> 
> I guess I'm kind of surprised that we run such a high gearing at a smaller, tighter track like Indy RC. It just seems like whenever I look at a pro racer's setup, they always seem to run close to a 5.0 with a rather large spur gear. Like something in the range of 110-115 teeth, even in a spec-blinky, non-boosted class. I know the tracks they run on can't be much tighter than the average layout at Indy RC. I just remember from back in my oval racing days that you could easily gear too high. If you geared too high, your motor would not "wind-out" all the way before getting to the turn, thus losing potential speed because you motor had not accelerated all the way before turning. I'm sure it's different from oval to road course, but it just seems like cranking it up so high would be taking away from potential torque you could get coming out of turns. Then again, you would lose a ton of time in the straights because your top-end isn't as high as others. Also, I'm sure those pro racers have "special" motors and batteries hand picked for them to run at major events, so they may not have to gear so high.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I would be surprised if any of the pro setups are with 21.5 motors. Usually at a big race, you wont see anything above a 17.5, usually 13.5/10.5 or full mod (4 -5.5 turn)

With a blinky setup, you are usually around an FDR of 3.7 with 25.5, 3.9 with 21.5, 4.0 with a 17.5, 4.6 to 5.0 with a 13.5 and so on up to and FDR of 8.5 with a 4 turn. This is assuming you arent running any dynamic timing at the speedo.

Im assuming this is why you are seeing them run spurs in the 112-120 range.


----------



## CheckMyBrain

I may get to race tonight after all.:woohoo:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Friday is here!....


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Hooper Tribute*

Ready to play with my 20 some odd tt01 buddies tonight! See you there...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I have two extra sets of blue aluminum front steering arms for the tt01 if anyone is interested. $20 a set. Find me tonight if interested.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Indy RC I have some additions to the track coming tonight! It only gets better everytime I race.......:thumbsup:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Ready to play with my 20 some odd tt01 buddies tonight! See you there...


Looks like you'll be giving us the "Bird" ...lol
Paint looks great Chuck!


----------



## Indy Rc

Another great night! Thanks to all that made it out!:thumbsup:


----------



## longbeard

Great night of racing!


----------



## microed

Good job to all those involved with the layout and design of the track this week. It was fun to race on.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Good run Ed! You rocked the TT01 club tonight. Winner, winner, Steak N' Shake dinner! Next to Houston, Yelle and a few select others you're one of the best to be around.

Tech note: after racing I practiced with the Tamiya 54256 C series slicks and was like wow! They screeched a lot around turns but can't be helped since I have a standard tt01 kit with limited adjustments. Maybe should grab an R kit? Hmm...


----------



## 1BrownGuy

TT-01 class rocks ...could have been anybodys win tonight but ED owned it, truly running completly stock tt01r. hes even running the silver springs!!!

very close racing for sure! except for Ed first from the start and first to the end. (no mistakes!) side note (I built that car) :hat: lol.. is all driver though


----------



## microed

Here's Chucky! said:


> Winner, winner, Steak N' Shake dinner!
> 
> Tech note: after racing I practiced with the Tamiya 54256 C series slicks and was like wow! They screeched a lot around turns but can't be helped since I have a standard tt01 kit with limited adjustments. Maybe should grab an R kit? Hmm...


Funny that you would mention Steak 'n' Shake because that is where Matt and I went after we left the track.:lol:
I don't think the extra adjustments on the R kit would make your car any faster or tires screech any less. I'd be willing to bet my car is set up close to the non-adjustable kit parts. There is so much slop in the design and tolerances of the tt-01 that any adjustments are a moving target because things such as camber can go from negative to positive from the weight transfer of the car as it corners. I don't get that much squeal from the C tires on my car. I am not sure if that is because they are not fully broken in yet, or maybe my car is not sliding as much as some others.



1BrownGuy said:


> very close racing for sure! except for Ed first from the start and first to the end. (no mistakes!)


Believe me I made several mistakes, but I was fortunate not to have any BIG mistakes that required the assistance of a turn marshal.


----------



## INDEED

Just got my Slash 4wd body back from Brian Borland (JCP guy). Did a great job....and yes i have a shoe fetish


----------



## 1BrownGuy

which one is the shoe?.......nice paint skills

so whens the tt01 one getting painted?


----------



## INDEED

1BrownGuy said:


> which one is the shoe?.......nice paint skills
> 
> so whens the tt01 one getting painted?


Actually did that today! gotta transfer to pc and ill post; gimme a few.

went with 6 mm offset; supra GT au . painted it pearl white with silver backing. looks really nice!

INDEED


----------



## INDEED

Alright; spent the weekend working on several of the tt01 R kits.

+6mm offset looks ok...










test fit..










stance check...



















Ricer time...










and some shoes...










INDEED


----------



## 1BrownGuy

cool paint on the Supra....so all the R kits you built will be there on Fri?

we just might have a '"E Main" if all the guys show this Friday...:freak:

monday is practice Are you gonna make it *INDEED*?

*LongBeard* I will have a usgt car for you on Friday also setting it up now.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

btw those arent shoes....lol here are some shoes! I only wore them once.


----------



## INDEED

1BrownGuy said:


> btw those arent shoes....lol here are some shoes! I only wore them once.


Yeah I'll show for sOme practice tonight; what are the hrs?


----------



## longbeard

1BrownGuy said:


> btw those arent shoes....lol here are some shoes! I only wore them once.


Holy Imelda Marcos!


----------



## Indy Rc

INDEED said:


> Yeah I'll show for sOme practice tonight; what are the hrs?


Noon to close (10pm)


----------



## CheckMyBrain

I need an esc for my usgt car if anyone has one. Don't really care what kind as long as it WORKS!! I now have a known good motor and my car is still doing the same crap. If a known good esc doesn't work I will have a nice TC5 for sale or a really sweet paperweight, I'm almost over it.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

CheckMyBrain said:


> I need an esc for my usgt car if anyone has one. Don't really care what kind as long as it WORKS!! I now have a known good motor and my car is still doing the same crap. If a known good esc doesn't work I will have a nice TC5 for sale or a really sweet paperweight, I'm almost over it.


Pm sent


----------



## INDEED

My bro and I are heading up to practice now! 

Chad/Houston anyone going?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

INDEED said:


> My bro and I are heading up to practice now!
> 
> Chad/Houston anyone going?


Going to make up there later to test the usgt rental car


----------



## longbeard

1BrownGuy said:


> Going to make up there later to test the usgt rental car


Do you offer rental insurance?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard said:


> Do you offer rental insurance?


sure do!


----------



## Crptracer

Looks like buisness just keeps gettin better for the TT01 class..


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Crptracer said:


> Looks like buisness just keeps gettin better for the TT01 class..


Yes the crowd is getting larger great competiton too...working on the mini class still but we had some showing for the usgt also. how have you been Crptracer?


----------



## INDEED

Ran consistent 11.8-12.1's most the evening; broke an axle and heading home 

Good practice session guys!

INDEED


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Stopped by to grab some stuff at the shop and there must have been about 20 cars (tt01 / mini's / usgt) on and off the track during the time I was there. Crazy for just a practice night. We're averaging 20 tt01's / individual entrees alone on Friday, if everyone showed up at the same time that have bought one from INDY RC there'd be at least 30! Can you say E-Main? VTA was never that big on Friday. Kick ass dudes!


----------



## BadSign

Man, good for you guys! I wasn't really sure the TT01 thing would fly, but it looks like ya struck gold! Congrats!


----------



## HPITim846

The TT01 class is the on road equivalent to the stock Slash class. Everyone's cars are almost exactly the same and what makes the difference is the drivers skill level. It was bound to be a huge success.


----------



## Indy Rc

Here's Chucky! said:


> if everyone showed up at the same time that have bought one from INDY RC there'd be at least 30!!


More like 60 Chuck.:thumbsup:

It was a great night of practice!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*TT01 a go go*

The TT01 is cheap to run just to have some fun!


----------



## HPITim846

*oh driver!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Indy Rc

Here's Chucky! said:


> How do you guys get the image to show up without having to be logged in then clicked on?


I usually save the photos on photobucket.com and then put the IMG link on here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

Anyone have any interest in a money or trophy race for onroad? We are curious to see what kind of interest there would be. We had one a little over a year ago and it was pretty light, but we have a whole new group now.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*TT01 race*

Can we have hot chicks in tight bikini's as the trophy girls?


----------



## HPITim846

I'd totally be down, provided I didn't have school on Friday nights now!  (caveman voice) UGH SAD NOW!


----------



## Indy Rc

Here's Chucky! said:


> Can we have hot chicks in tight bikini's as the trophy girls?


Best we can do Chuck.















Sorry.


----------



## HPITim846

Indy Rc said:


> Best we can do Chuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.


OMG Rich! Why I didn't know what you looked like without your glasses on! JK
:drunk::drunk:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Indy Rc said:


> Best we can do Chuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.


Ok, off thread goal here, but...

BUTTERFACE!?


----------



## HPITim846

Houston you think I can fit this on my TT01?


----------



## CheckMyBrain

You will need one of these to make it work.


----------



## HPITim846

Will these mods bump me up to the USGT class?


----------



## longbeard

Indy Rc said:


> Anyone have any interest in a money or trophy race for onroad? We are curious to see what kind of interest there would be. We had one a little over a year ago and it was pretty light, but we have a whole new group now.


Personally, I'm not a big fan of such things


----------



## FrankNitti

Had a good night of TT01 practice, looking forward to a good turnout this Friday..:wave:


----------



## CheckMyBrain

Indy Rc said:


> Anyone have any interest in a money or trophy race for onroad? We are curious to see what kind of interest there would be. We had one a little over a year ago and it was pretty light, but we have a whole new group now.


only if I get a trophy for finishing last.


----------



## HPITim846

CheckMyBrain said:


> only if I get a trophy for finishing last.


Jaime if you get one for last I want one for thinking about coming in 1st. lol.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I'd prefer a night like we had the Friday before Christmas. Maybe have a raffle, sell tickets for $1 and give out shop gift certificate or two from raffle money?


----------



## FrankNitti

Raffle is a good ideal, a win-win on both sides...


----------



## Crptracer

1BrownGuy said:


> Yes the crowd is getting larger great competiton too...working on the mini class still but we had some showing for the usgt also. how have you been Crptracer?


Doin good man.. How did the 417 do? I'm gettin my RC gear built up been runnin some 17.5 but don't you worry my rug cuttin buddy I'm still gonna get me a TT01r and come run...that class is way to fun not to... It's awesome to see RC runnin so strong around here...


----------



## longbeard

Here's Chucky! said:


> I'd prefer a night like we had the Friday before Christmas. Maybe have a raffle, sell tickets for $1 and give out shop gift certificate or two from raffle money?


We used to do this every night in offroad. I keep meaning to bring it up on Fridays.


----------



## Indy Rc

We can have a raffle anytime you guys want!:thumbsup::hat::hat::hat:


----------



## INDEED

Money race is nice; I expect chuck or Houston to use said money to purchase blow and hookers for everyone though...steak n shake works too I guess.

INDEED


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Steak N' Shake on 465 and Emerson the Official Post Race Hangout of Indy RC*



microed said:


> Funny that you would mention Steak 'n' Shake because that is where Matt and I went after we left the track.:lol:
> I don't think the extra adjustments on the R kit would make your car any faster or tires screech any less. I'd be willing to bet my car is set up close to the non-adjustable kit parts. There is so much slop in the design and tolerances of the tt-01 that any adjustments are a moving target because things such as camber can go from negative to positive from the weight transfer of the car as it corners. I don't get that much squeal from the C tires on my car. I am not sure if that is because they are not fully broken in yet, or maybe my car is not sliding as much as some others.
> 
> 
> Believe me I made several mistakes, but I was fortunate not to have any BIG mistakes that required the assistance of a turn marshal.



We walked in a little after and seen you guys. I waved but you two must have been strategizing early for this week! LOL!

I guess we need to dub the Steak N' Shake on 465 and Emerson the Official Post Race Hangout of Indy RC! :thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Indy Rc said:


> Anyone have any interest in a money or trophy race for onroad? We are curious to see what kind of interest there would be. We had one a little over a year ago and it was pretty light, but we have a whole new group now.


I guess thinking about it, I wouldn't want to run off the new group of guys by tempting the old group of guys to come back even though I doubt anything could be better than Shangri-La.  Seems like coming to race with us would be like slumming, visiting the Clampett's or maybe like the Gods coming down from Mount Olympus to toy with the mortals. :devil:






Indy RC has it's mojo going so need to tweak that. If a cash race was to happen I'd help out someone who wants to gauge themselves and try and win a trophy or whatever. No offense, but there's nothing to prove with a toy car, plus besides, Team Green is gone and they were always the ones to beat at those kinds of things around here. :thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

Here's Chucky! said:


> I guess thinking about it, I wouldn't want to run off the new group of guys by tempting the old group of guys to come back even though I doubt anything could be better than Shangri-La.  Seems like coming to race with us would be like slumming, visiting the Clampett's or maybe like the Gods coming down from Mount Olympus to toy with the mortals. :devil:


Not sure who you are referring to Chuck by "the old group of guys", but I would love to come back and get a chance to race with an old friend or two, plus the new guys there. 

Assuming im welcome, ill see you guys soon, weither it be for a trophy race or a weekly race.


----------



## Indy Rc

jonesy112 said:


> Assuming im welcome, ill see you guys soon, weither it be for a trophy race or a weekly race.


Of course your welcome Jonesy.:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Here's Chucky! said:


> I guess thinking about it, I wouldn't want to run off the new group of guys by tempting the old group of guys to come back even though I doubt anything could be better than Shangri-La.  Seems like coming to race with us would be like slumming, visiting the Clampett's or maybe like the Gods coming down from Mount Olympus to toy with the mortals. :devil:
> 
> Oh now chuckie... I have been on Mount Olympus and have yet to hear one bad comment about any mere mortals...maybe it's your high horse that's affecting your view...there wasn't any issue when guys came down a few weekends ago... Oh but wait you left..maybe it's the stink off comments like that they made you think of the slums...Are u afraid the "gods" would come down and win some money... But you would never know you would leave in the name of some kind of statement...I was once apart of that old crowd... I think slots is one of the best places I have ever raced..I intend on racing there again but it's comments like this that ruin the reputation of a facility as I fought this when I started the very first Indy slots thread... Please do all your friends and the owners of Indy slots a favor think before you post...


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Crptracer said:


> Here's Chucky! said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess thinking about it, I wouldn't want to run off the new group of guys by tempting the old group of guys to come back even though I doubt anything could be better than Shangri-La.  Seems like coming to race with us would be like slumming, visiting the Clampett's or maybe like the Gods coming down from Mount Olympus to toy with the mortals. :devil:
> 
> Oh now chuckie... I have been on Mount Olympus and have yet to hear one bad comment about any mere mortals...maybe it's your high horse that's affecting your view...there wasn't any issue when guys came down a few weekends ago... Oh but wait you left..maybe it's the stink off comments like that they made you think of the slums...Are u afraid the "gods" would come down and win some money... But you would never know you would leave in the name of some kind of statement...I was once apart of that old crowd... I think slots is one of the best places I have ever raced..I intend on racing there again but it's comments like this that ruin the reputation of a facility as I fought this when I started the very first Indy slots thread... Please do all your friends and the owners of Indy slots a favor think before you post...
> 
> 
> 
> take it to the PM girls
Click to expand...


----------



## Crptracer

[QUOTE

take it to the PM girls[/QUOTE]

Okay sweetie...Ill just have to come to the track I know better I appoligize to Rich and the boys...


----------



## microed

Indy Rc said:


> Anyone have any interest in a money or trophy race for onroad? We are curious to see what kind of interest there would be. We had one a little over a year ago and it was pretty light, but we have a whole new group now.


I like to race for cash or prizes myself. It helps to offset the cost of the hobby. If you don't want to do cash, you could do gift certificates to the shop and if not very many people show up, then you are not out anything. On the other hand, if a bunch of people show up you can just add more certificates for the a, b, c, d, e, f, g, h, i, j, k, l, m, n, o, p, q, r, s, t, u, v, w, x, y, and z mains. I recommend not giving prizes past the z main otherwise we will never get out of the track at a decent time. I bet you guys did not think I knew my ABC's did you?


----------



## microed

Here's Chucky! said:


> We walked in a little after and seen you guys. I waved but you two must have been strategizing early for this week! LOL!
> 
> I guess we need to dub the Steak N' Shake on 465 and Emerson the Official Post Race Hangout of Indy RC! :thumbsup:


Sorry Chuck, I did not see you. That place was really packed that night. There was a wait just to be seated most of the time we were there. You could have come and sat with us.


----------



## Indy Rc

We'll talk about a cash or trophy race later, but for now let's have a.......


----------



## Indy Rc

She will be selling the tickets:

















Sorry again.


----------



## Indy Rc

5 "R" kits in stock.


----------



## Matt P.

microed said:


> I like to race for cash or prizes myself. It helps to offset the cost of the hobby. If you don't want to do cash, you could do gift certificates to the shop and if not very many people show up, then you are not out anything. On the other hand, if a bunch of people show up you can just add more certificates for the a, b, c, d, e, f, g, h, i, j, k, l, m, n, o, p, q, r, s, t, u, v, w, x, y, and z mains. I recommend not giving prizes past the z main otherwise we will never get out of the track at a decent time. I bet you guys did not think I knew my ABC's did you?


So your saying Houston will be a rich man after having trouble with his car in the heats, then winning all 26 mains?


----------



## BadSign

Indy Rc said:


> She will be selling the tickets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry again.


I've seen Figure 8's, Cone races, Egg Races, Blind Races, and Reverse Races, but this could be the first ever Paper Bag Race. 

Actually, I think it's a double bagger.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

BadSign said:


> I've seen Figure 8's, Cone races, Egg Races, Blind Races, and Reverse Races, but this could be the first ever Paper Bag Race.
> 
> Actually, I think it's a double bagger.



LOL! Paper or plastic Brian?


----------



## jonesy112

BadSign said:


> I've seen Figure 8's, Cone races, Egg Races, Blind Races, and Reverse Races, but this could be the first ever Paper Bag Race.
> 
> Actually, I think it's a double bagger.


a paper bag on her and on you, just in case hers falls off?


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> LOL! Paper or plastic Brian?


One word: Burlap :freak:



jonesy112 said:


> a paper bag on her and on you, just in case hers falls off?


Yeah, and maybe a blindfold.


----------



## PDK RACING

BadSign said:


> One word: Burlap :freak:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and maybe a blindfold.


I bet she is short too. Lol i would take a moped or fat chick


----------



## BadSign

PDK RACING said:


> I bet she is short too. Lol i would take a moped or fat chick


99% of all women are short, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

looks to be a good turn out tomorrow.... FRiday!!!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard .....couldnt get the body painted in time so youll be stuck with a old VTA body for the usgt or something I have lying around


----------



## longbeard

1BrownGuy said:


> longbeard .....couldnt get the body painted in time so youll be stuck with a old VTA body for the usgt or something I have lying around


lol. Don't bring anything nice. I'm gonna feel bad enough if I break something, let alone thrash a new body.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard said:


> lol. Don't bring anything nice. I'm gonna feel bad enough if I break something, let alone thrash a new body.


Ill bring the one my father gave me when I was a 11yrs old for my birthday and had it signed by jammin jay halsey then helped me paint it on fathers day with him ...... is that one ok


----------



## longbeard

1BrownGuy said:


> Ill bring the one my father gave me when I was a 11yrs old for my birthday and had it signed by jammin jay halsey then helped me paint it on fathers day with him ...... is that one ok


Yeah, that's a good one. Sounds like it's old :freak:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

not to mention the special paint mix they did from pactra paints only one can of spray ever made....


----------



## longbeard

Oh now, it's probably lead-based paint!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

CHad W. you gonna make it Friday?


----------



## Indy Rc

*Tonight!!!*










*5135 S. Emerson Ave. Suite K Indianapolis, IN 46237
317-787-7568 www.IndyRCRaceway.com presents:
*

*Tamiya Mini Cooper, TT-01 & USGT Racing Fridays @ 7pm!!! w/ practice on Mondays!!! 
*















*$10 first entry or $15 for both classes! 
($5 for practice included in race fee)*
*...also don't forget monthly memberships for only $39.99!!! Which includes unlimited classes, practice & racing!!! Family plans available also!*:thumbsup:

**Picked "Indy's Best Place to Race" by Indianapolis Monthy Magazine**


----------



## Wisdom

1BrownGuy said:


> CHad W. you gonna make it Friday?


I can make it as a spectator, as of right now. ..
Chad


----------



## Indy Rc

Wisdom said:


> I can make it as a spectator, as of right now. ..
> Chad


What's wrong with your car?


----------



## HPITim846

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Indy Rc

Great night tonight everyone!:hat:


----------



## Wisdom

Indy Rc said:


> What's wrong with your car?


Nothin... Just had other plans. I should be there next friday with tt and mini. 
Chad


----------



## 1BrownGuy

fantastic night of racing ...plus more people to join the tt01 fun and usgt is getting stronger numbers.


----------



## Matt P.

Had a great time last night again. Looks like USGT will be a successful class at Indy RC. Just a few more cars, and we would have enough for 2 heats. Pretty impressive for only running the class a few times so far this season. If anyone is interested in diving into USGT, I believe Indy RC still has a used TC5 roller in the shop for around $100.


----------



## BadSign

I have a XRay T3R with a lot of upgrades for sale. Perfect for USGT.


----------



## microed

Has *1BrownGuy* given up on ever using a tt-01 for USGT again? I forgot to ask you that on Friday.


----------



## longbeard

microed said:


> Has *1BrownGuy* given up on ever using a tt-01 for USGT again? I forgot to ask you that on Friday.


I think it could be done, but I know it requires a modification to run a smaller spur and get some decent gearing.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

microed said:


> Has *1BrownGuy* given up on ever using a tt-01 for USGT again? I forgot to ask you that on Friday.


Sure it can be done I have done it once but I had some really bad tires for that day of racing not to mention incorrect shock set up ....

the conversion for the gear ratio will work down to 4.36 ratio but would suffer on a fast flowing layout and would do ok on a tight technical layout

the car (tt01) is able to do race in usgt it will suffer from lack of not being able to go down to the 4.0-3.9 range for the Indy RC track.


on a side note going from driving my 417 to the tt01 is not good. I keep on pushing the tt01 to mimic the handling of the 417 ....and that dosent work out to well. It kinda like going from a Gumpert Apollo to a honda civic

so to answer you question no I havent given up yet....there is a 3racing chassis coversion (65-80 dollars) but why would you want to spend that much on a tt01 even thought it would be fun to do :devil:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

There is a complete TT-01 3Racing conversion chassis for sale here on Hobbytalk for $110. Here is the link (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4056354&postcount=1).


----------



## 1BrownGuy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> There is a complete TT-01 3Racing conversion chassis for sale here on Hobbytalk for $110. Here is the link (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4056354&postcount=1).


Unfortunately that is a "M" chassis conversion it too short or a real good way to cheat in the mini class....LOL


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Thanks for the info on that chassis. There are some tracks that actually do race 4wd mini classes. I've had the opportunity to see a few race, but they had mod motors in them. Personally I prefer TCS mini rules which keeps the racing close and fun.


----------



## HPITim846

Selling my TT01E R kit. Motor, esc and Spectrum 6020 servo and spare parts. It's ready to run minus RX/TX. PM me if interested.


----------



## INDEED

Selling it? Boo this man!

Heading up for some practice around 6; hope to see some regulars there!

INDEED


----------



## HPITim846

Yeah getting tired of having it and not being able to race on Friday nights because of class...... I'll be up there tonight for a little bit.


----------



## INDEED

Look for me; gold flake 67 vette 

INDEED


----------



## HPITim846

Alright ill either have my blue and black gtr body or a pinkish m3 body


----------



## Indy Rc

HPITim846 said:


> Selling my TT01E R kit.


*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## HPITim846

Indy Rc said:


> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Lol yeah going back to the darkside of off road.


----------



## INDEED

Good night of practice; cut several 10.5's w 25t pinion and 58t spur. Needs more top end 

So I ordered a Carson 28t pinion :evil: pair it w a 55t spur and vroom!

INDEED


----------



## Indy Rc

Indeed you have a pm about the pinion.:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

Hey guys just some clarification on the gearing rules in the TT-01 class. The 52t spur mod is illegal in the class. This means legally the most gearing you can run is a 55t spur and a 28t pinion. They must be Tamiya parts also. We are just trying to eliminate as much grey area as possible to save us all headaches later.:thumbsup:


----------



## INDEED

i searched all night last night and only mfg that i found making the 28t pinion was carson.

can you direct me where to get the tamiya one? or just order 3 of them for me? the carson one's were found in in Europe and was like 9 euro a piece. i found a "carson hop up kit" for around $70 in the states; came with fluid shocks bushings and some other parts i didn't need.

please let me know; all this time i thought i knew how to use google but i guess not 

INDEED


----------



## Here's Chucky!

TAM 54229 is the part number for the 28 tooth pinion. It's a combo pack that comes with a 28 and 29 tooth pinion. Indy RC has them on order.

I was playing with my tt01 last night with a 27/55 and after 7 minutes the motor was coming off at approx 180 degrees with a heat sink and two high powered fans on it. I'm not sure how long the motor will last at this temperature but my lap times were .5 seconds faster than it was with a 25/55 combo. My opinion (no eggs thrown at me please) would be to limit the fdr to 6.03 (25/58 combo) in the TT01 class (like bombers were) to limit the speed to make them easier to drive but you know what they say about opinions...

I'm happy with the TT01 turn outs there have been over the last couple months being able to run with upwards of 24 people so as long as that keeps up... AWESOME!

Thanks for setting the computer up and letting us run a 10 lap feature last night Rich! That was pretty cool for a practice night.

The game of stay together was a throwback to when I was a kid that we all had a good time with. Basically hold your line, stay behind the guy in front of you and hold your position without passing or hitting anything or the car in front of you for as long as you can. Helps teach throttle and brake control. Running with or as a pack of cars is more fun than anything.

Are we going to convert the starting order in the TT01 A-Main anytime soon? I know there was some talk so I was just curious. I'm cool with it.


----------



## microed

Here's Chucky! said:


> TAM 54229 is the part number for the 28 tooth pinion. It's a combo pack that comes with a 28 and 29 tooth pinion. Indy RC has them on order.
> 
> I was playing with my tt01 last night with a 27/55 and after 7 minutes the motor was coming off at approx 180 degrees with a heat sink and two high powered fans on it. I'm not sure how long the motor will last at this temperature but my lap times were .5 seconds faster than it was with a 25/55 combo. My opinion (no eggs thrown at me please) would be to limit the fdr to 6.03 (25/58 combo) in the TT01 class (like bombers were) to limit the speed to make them easier to drive but you know what they say about opinions...


180 degrees does seem to be pushing the temp threshold. Did you find your lap times fell off substantially over the course of a 5 minute run? I am not sure how long you could get away with that kind of temperature before the motor lays down. The hottest I have seen my motor get the last few weeks was 158 degrees.

Anyone know of a diagram that shows what holes to use in the motor mount for pinions past 25 teeth? The diagram in my manual does not show the use of a pinion past 25 teeth.


----------



## twin racers

In my opinion if the chart doesn't even show more than a 25th tooth we prob shouldnt go over that, there is no way anybody is going to tear that car apart to check the spur gear or pinion i would hope people don't start doing things like this because this class is meant to see who the better driver is and not how fast u can make the car. If u want to go faster get a USGT car.


----------



## INDEED




----------



## INDEED

I race with the 25t / 58t. thinking about going to 55t for this fridays race. i simply ordered the 28t for practice days just to see how crazy it is. I saw chuck, ?? i think thats his name, just flying in his red flaked trans am tt01 around the track monday and my jaw was on the ground! he was cutting 9.5's 9.6's

I cut some clean 10.6's but hot damn his car was floating! had a great time at practice monday; cant stress how fun these tt01s are! 

INDEED


----------



## INDEED

I ordered several 28t's. if someone wants to try out my different spurs and pinions just let me know! I have 22/24/25 pinions and 61/58/55 spur spares sitting around; by next week i should have several 28t pinions as well. mi casa su casa!

INDEED


----------



## Indy Rc

Here is the updated rules guys:http://www.indyrcraceway.com/page19.php


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> TAM 54229 is the part number for the 28 tooth pinion. It's a combo pack that comes with a 28 and 29 tooth pinion. Indy RC has them on order.
> 
> I was playing with my tt01 last night with a 27/55 and after 7 minutes the motor was coming off at approx 180 degrees with a heat sink and two high powered fans on it. I'm not sure how long the motor will last at this temperature but my lap times were .5 seconds faster than it was with a 25/55 combo. My opinion (no eggs thrown at me please) would be to limit the fdr to 6.03 (25/58 combo) in the TT01 class (like bombers were) to limit the speed to make them easier to drive but you know what they say about opinions...
> 
> I'm happy with the TT01 turn outs there have been over the last couple months being able to run with upwards of 24 people so as long as that keeps up... AWESOME!
> 
> Thanks for setting the computer up and letting us run a 10 lap feature last night Rich! That was pretty cool for a practice night.
> 
> The game of stay together was a throwback to when I was a kid that we all had a good time with. Basically hold your line, stay behind the guy in front of you and hold your position without passing or hitting anything or the car in front of you for as long as you can. Helps teach throttle and brake control. Running with or as a pack of cars is more fun than anything.
> 
> Are we going to convert the starting order in the TT01 A-Main anytime soon? I know there was some talk so I was just curious. I'm cool with it.





microed said:


> 180 degrees does seem to be pushing the temp threshold. Did you find your lap times fell off substantially over the course of a 5 minute run? I am not sure how long you could get away with that kind of temperature before the motor lays down. The hottest I have seen my motor get the last few weeks was 158 degrees.
> 
> Anyone know of a diagram that shows what holes to use in the motor mount for pinions past 25 teeth? The diagram in my manual does not show the use of a pinion past 25 teeth.


I'm sure this violates some kind of TCS rule, but you guys could save some motors and gear up if you just set an ice cube on the motor before the race. Cheaper than a fan.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

twin racers said:


> In my opinion if the chart doesn't even show more than a 25th tooth we prob shouldnt go over that, there is no way anybody is going to tear that car apart to check the spur gear or pinion i would hope people don't start doing things like this because this class is meant to see who the better driver is and not how fast u can make the car. If u want to go faster get a USGT car.


totally agree... theres always one or two guys that try to push the car because they cant win through driving alone and always have a great excuse like "there made to take those kinds of temps(the motor) what wrong with that" those are the one that who cant drive and have the perception everyone else is cheating thats kicking their butts at the track in a simple tt01 class. And they *still *cant win ....Solution..... learn to drive ( practice). 

In the tt01 class the cleaner/patient drivers always win thats what makes it such a challenging class to race.

Lucky we police the cars (tech and rules) when there are issues like this that show there ugly head. Always somebody try to buck the system! 

sorry rant over...lol


----------



## INDEED

I don't know what i stirred up here; i was never intending on racing with anything larger than a 25/58 or 55. i'm also pretty new to onroad; yes im learning but i also like to "play" on practice days.

maybe ill keep running it in my brothers open basement until i feel like a pro and just attend practices so not to make others feel like im a thorn on the track.

shake n bake


----------



## longbeard

Indeed.... Run whatever gearing you want as long as it's legal.

Everyone else. Ease up! 

I run 55/27. I don't do it because I can't win. I do it because I enjoy driving my car fast, and really... It's not that fast. If you want to borrow my 27, come and borrow it. Let me know if you are all of the sudden winning or getting a substantially better position in the race.

I'm on road ignorant, but I simply don't understand why this matters. With respect to everyone, the talent stack in the class is pretty spread out and gearing is not making or breaking anyone. My .02


----------



## microed

BadSign said:


> I'm sure this violates some kind of TCS rule, but you guys could save some motors and gear up if you just set an ice cube on the motor before the race. Cheaper than a fan.


I usually put some liquid nitrogen on my motor right before every race. I keep a big bucket of it under my pit table if anyone wants to try some.


----------



## microed

longbeard said:


> If you want to borrow my 27, come and borrow it. Let me know if you are all of the sudden winning or getting a substantially better position in the race.


Can I borrow it this Friday? 

Just kidding


----------



## longbeard

microed said:


> Can I borrow it this Friday?
> 
> Just kidding


I don't think you can do better than TQ Ed, but you're welcome to the pinion lol.


----------



## twin racers

Oops sorry I didn't go look at the chart


----------



## BadSign

microed said:


> I usually put some liquid nitrogen on my motor right before every race. I keep a big bucket of it under my pit table if anyone wants to try some.


Do you prefer dipping the motor, or ladling the liquid on?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

microed said:


> 180 degrees does seem to be pushing the temp threshold. Did you find your lap times fell off substantially over the course of a 5 minute run? I am not sure how long you could get away with that kind of temperature before the motor lays down. The hottest I have seen my motor get the last few weeks was 158 degrees.
> 
> Anyone know of a diagram that shows what holes to use in the motor mount for pinions past 25 teeth? The diagram in my manual does not show the use of a pinion past 25 teeth.


At the end of the run the car lost its pop and giddy up but I was thinking about dropping a different esc in it to help lower the temp. I have an old g11, cyclone and atom laying around I'll probably pop in it to get the temp down so I can try a 28 tooth pinion when the tamiya ones show up. I've been using the cheap futaba esc but itching to try something different.

Uh, guess it would help for me to read the reposted rules. Like my fx, those esc's are illegal. I'll keep my futaba 230cr in my tt01's. My bad! I hope this keeps me from getting called to the Indy RC trailer! LOL!


----------



## FrankNitti

Had a great time at practice Monday, Chuck the “Stay together” game is a great way of learning to drive. After a long break (20 years) from this hobby I have really enjoyed getting back into it and meeting all the friendly and helpful folks I meet at INDY RC. I’m looking forward to great racing and above all, have fun doing it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Tc6 for sale with new integra body unopened with gear diff and spool and a set of x pattern tires mounted on black 5 star rims asking 250...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Take $200?


----------



## Crptracer

Here's Chucky! said:


> Take $200?


Yep I'll do it honey....let me know when


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Crptracer said:


> Yep I'll do it honey....let me know when


Cool... PM'd you for details on transfer


----------



## Crptracer

I emailed ya


----------



## BadSign

Keeping with the for sale theme, I have an X-ray T3 for sale. http://www.rctech.net/forum/r-c-items-sale-trade/596907-x-ray-t3-exotek-chassis.html#post10298512 $200 to locals.


----------



## INDEED

tempting...


----------



## BadSign

INDEED said:


> tempting...


Powerful is the dark side...


----------



## microed

Anyone know where I can get a light kit with yellow or gold colored lights? I want to make an authentic looking Grand-Am GT class car. Everywhere I find them, they only seem to have have white or red lights.

Never mind. I found some of the Tamiya ones.


----------



## Railroader

microed said:


> Anyone know where I can get a light kit with yellow or gold colored lights? I want to make an authentic looking Grand-Am GT class car. Everywhere I find them, they only seem to have have white or red lights.


I did a quick google search for "3mm amber led 5v" and the first result was this: http://www.weisd.com/store2/LINB4302F3-5V.php for $1.32 each


----------



## CheckMyBrain

microed said:


> Anyone know where I can get a light kit with yellow or gold colored lights? I want to make an authentic looking Grand-Am GT class car. Everywhere I find them, they only seem to have have white or red lights.
> 
> Never mind. I found some of the Tamiya ones.


I got mine from r2 hobbies, under $15 with shipping if I remember right. 2 blue, 2 amber, 2 white and 2 red. Has 8 different flash modes. Took about 2 weeks to get across the pond.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

microed said:


> Anyone know where I can get a light kit with yellow or gold colored lights? I want to make an authentic looking Grand-Am GT class car. Everywhere I find them, they only seem to have have white or red lights.
> 
> Never mind. I found some of the Tamiya ones.


Radio Shack has them too locally.


----------



## longbeard

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Radio Shack has them too locally.


As does Frys.


----------



## twin racers

Bad sign would u take 175 that's about all I can come up with


----------



## BadSign

twin racers said:


> Bad sign would u take 175 that's about all I can come up with


I have a PM for you.


----------



## microed

Railroader said:


> I did a quick google search for "3mm amber led 5v" and the first result was this: http://www.weisd.com/store2/LINB4302F3-5V.php for $1.32 each


I had not thought about going this route. Do you think the 5v bulbs could be wired directly into the receiver?


----------



## twin racers

I sent u a pm bad sign


----------



## longbeard

microed said:


> I had not thought about going this route. Do you think the 5v bulbs could be wired directly into the receiver?


Ed,
Feel free to slap me tomorrow, but I'm having a hard time passing up this smart a** opportunity....

http://bit.ly/zbaQgj


----------



## twin racers

Bad sign, does that car have a gear diff in the front and the rear


----------



## BadSign

twin racers said:


> Bad sign, does that car have a gear diff in the front and the rear


Gear diff in front, ball diff in back, with a solid axle spare for the front.

I put the gear diff in the front to get more steering in the car. It pulls out of the corner like a solid axle, but turns in better and is less twitchy on the straights. Honestly, I don't know that it even needs rear gear diff. The ball diff works fine and almost never needs maintenance anyway.


----------



## twin racers

That sounds good I'll be indyrc tonight


----------



## BadSign

Great. sent you another PM.


----------



## microed

longbeard said:


> Ed,
> Feel free to slap me tomorrow, but I'm having a hard time passing up this smart a** opportunity....
> 
> http://bit.ly/zbaQgj


Didn't your mama tell you that you can't trust anything you read on the internet


----------



## vtxjosh

Have fun tonight guys! I'm not gonna be able to make it tonight. Misty wants me to do something with her and Mikey. I'll be there next week though!


----------



## microed

Great night racing everyone. Hope everybody made it home safe. 

Congratulations Chuck for winning the tt01 a-main. If only it were five minutes instead of six.


----------



## FrankNitti

Microed you and Chuck (and all the racers tonight) put on a great display of racing, it was fun to watch and race. :thumbsup:


----------



## longbeard

Good times.
Fridays need a second class that has more than 3 - 5 people! M O R E R A C I N G


----------



## twin racers

Yes very close racing I was starting to wonder if Ed could be beat good clean racing that's what Tt-01 is all about that was fun!!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

microed said:


> Great night racing everyone. Hope everybody made it home safe.
> 
> Congratulations Chuck for winning the tt01 a-main. If only it were five minutes instead of six.


Thanks Ed. Chad Wisdom was the cat to catch after the first round but if it wouldn't had been for the extra minute we run in the main, you were home free! Thank god for stock treaded kit tires. For some reason I'm just more comfy running them. I'll try the c compound slicks again on my r kit if I ever get it completed and body painted. To be continued drivers!

Nice having an old friend show up, pit and hang out with us tonight. Thanks for helping the USGT fellas. Everyone got better as the night went on.



longbeard said:


> Good times.
> Fridays need a second class that has more than 3 - 5 people! M O R E R A C I N G


My two cents would be VTA. Vintage bodies would distinguish classes but either way, like I mention in person, until six show other than myself, no thanks. I'm not even sure we'd get enough VTA's... What's the average USGT count after 5 or 6 weeks, about 3? TT01 is 18 to 20... Indy RC had 20 TT01 entrees tonight with the weather being crummy. The TT01's like the slash are cheap and fun to run.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is some info concerning FDR for the USGT class in Indianapolis. (FDR is Spur/Pinion*Gearbox Ratio= FDR or spur divided by pinion times gearbox ratio equals FDR).

Drivers at R/Car are racing USGT based on the Hurricane Series rules, which requires Solaris tires. I believe the Solaris tires have an outside diameter around 2.5 inches. 

Drivers at Slots are racing USGT based on the National rules, which require a treaded tire. HPI X-patterns have been the tire of choice and have an outside diamet of 2.6 inches.

Tire diamter will have an effect on the speed of a car. If cars are running the same FDR, the car with the larger outside diameter tires will have the potential to be faster in a same line. So before you can use FDR as a starting point for gearing, you will want to make sure tire diameters are the same.

-----------

To put this in more simple terms of FDR, A good starting FDR range for USGT at Slots using X-pattern tires will be 4.2-4.4 (with advanced motor timing) For USGT using Solaris tires, a good starting point is 3.8-4.0 (with advance motor timing). I am not sure what a good starting FDR would be at either track with no advanced timing, since I normally run the most timing I can on my Novak 21.5 SS motor.

I should add that changing the timing on a brushless motor will affect speed/torque. More timing will add speed and reduce torque, which translates to a higher FDR number. Less timing will reduce speed and add torque, which translate to a lower FDR number. Keep this in mind when asking other racers about their gearing with brushless motors, because you can achieve the same overall speed/laptimes with quite a range of gearing. Therefore you can use motor timing/gearing to tune your car to specific layouts.

A word of warning, don't advance the timing of a brushless motor past the timing marks/manufacturer recommended settings. Exceeding the manufacturer's limits can damage/ruin a motor.


----------



## CheckMyBrain

I hated missing another night of racing but with the TT-01 throwing dogbones for no noticeable reason and the USGT car still throwing locked rotor codes and making this god awful clicking noise when it does work I didn't have much choice. At least the future looks good at least. I found an incredible deal on a GTB2 and ballistic 550 4.5t motor. I actually thought it was a scam of some sort but it was all new in box just like the guy said. I put the motor in my Ofna Nexx SC10 and the GTB2 in my USGT car. USGT car is finally alive. It appears the esc may have been the issue all along. Luckily I don't throw stuff away so I still have the old 21.5 motor I thought was trash. I just need to hook it up and see if its good. I will be there for at least USGT next week.


----------



## Wisdom

Anybody pick up the results from Friday?
Chad


----------



## DaveCook

Wisdom said:


> Anybody pick up the results from Friday?
> Chad


Another night of great racing and well run event as usual.

It would be really awesome if the results were posted to mylaps.com. I don't know how much of a hassle it is to post them there, or if there is any expense. It might be additional advertising for the track also.  But, I completely understand if the results cannot be posted there. Just something on my wish list.

Concerning lap times. I noticed that everyone seemed to be a little slower in the A main than in the second round of qualifying. Does anyone know why this would be? I wouldn't think that the track would slow down, but from what I saw, everyone was a little bit slower. Maybe it was just more traffic. It just seemed unusual to me.


----------



## BadSign

Were everyone's fast laps slower?


----------



## DaveCook

Yes, I think everyone's fast times were slower. I'm not positive, but if it wasn't everyone, it was almost everyone.


----------



## twin racers

I Started losing my dog bone a lot and figured something had to be cracked but when I went through it the next day I noticed the adjustable a-arm was off probably from banging into a wall so I'm thinking that's all it was guess I'll see if that was next Friday


----------



## microed

DaveCook said:


> Yes, I think everyone's fast times were slower. I'm not positive, but if it wasn't everyone, it was almost everyone.


I can tell you my car felt slower, but maybe that was because Chuck's car was so fast.


----------



## BadSign

DaveCook said:


> Yes, I think everyone's fast times were slower. I'm not positive, but if it wasn't everyone, it was almost everyone.





microed said:


> I can tell you my car felt slower, but maybe that was because Chuck's car was so fast.


Maybe the track developed a groove and you picked up a push- or just enough that your car was binding in the corners.


----------



## INDEED

i picked up .8 from the last heat. i attribute that though to a suspension change.

12.0 to 11.2's

i ran terribly; wrong pinion/spur combo 

INDEED


----------



## jonesy112

DaveCook said:


> Yes, I think everyone's fast times were slower. I'm not positive, but if it wasn't everyone, it was almost everyone.


Usually the track will lose a bit of grip as the track temperature cools down. With it being so cold out, it could be possible that the track as a few degrees cooler and have a little less grip. 

Usually when running evening races, no matter where the track is at that im running, i usually lose a tenth or two from my fast lap of the day to the mains fast lap


----------



## longbeard

DaveCook said:


> Yes, I think everyone's fast times were slower. I'm not positive, but if it wasn't everyone, it was almost everyone.


My car felt like a turtle even with a new motor. I took it apart in the first round and pulled a small carpet's worth of wound up fibers from the outdrives and from behind the hex adapters. This pretty much fixed the issue car wise. 

Traction is becoming more difficult for me. Wondering if my slicks are wearing?


----------



## Wisdom

I think my fastest lap time was the same from the first heat to the main. 
I had on a new set of slicks and a new motor that had the brushes broken in. 
Chad


----------



## INDEED

How often should I be replacing this silver can?

It was broke in via the water method

Indeed


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Switching from the "C" compound slicks to the TAM 51023 treaded tires with the yellow foam inserts they come with helped me in the 2nd heat and main a great deal because it loosened my car up. There was a good groove and the "C" compounds were biting too much. Keep in mind I'm running a basic "E" kit without the extra tuning ability of the "R" which includes the rear hubs that give extra tow in on the rear.

I'm building an "R" kit again but my primary will usually always be the "E" kit so people that wander in from the street to visit or check INDY RC out for the first time can see all the TT01 kits are viable.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*TC chassis prices*

Has anyone seen all the high end TC kits are an average cost of $400 to $600 dollars? It's like they all had a meeting to fix the cost... I want a new Schumacher MI4CXL but for $549.99 no way? Especially since I never purchased one of my MI4LP's or MI4CX's for over $400.00 new! I might be a sucker but I'm not a frigg'n sucker! Keep in mind that like the top of the line TT01, none of these kits come with electronics or a body.

The $150 price for the top of the line TT01 R kit is nearly a fourth of what you'd have to spend to have the same amount of fun and to race in USGT or any of the "higher" end classes and be competitive. The basic TT01 kit is even cheaper than the R kit and comes with a body and ESC but less bearings which are like $30.


----------



## longbeard

INDEED said:


> How often should I be replacing this silver can?
> 
> It was broke in via the water method
> 
> Indeed



When/if you feel like it needs replaced for whatever reason. I hit a place 2 weeks ago where I thought my motor was toast and bought a new one only to discover (as stated above) that it was carpet binding things up. I know some people have motors that are a few years old.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

A silver can motor can last for months of weekly racing if it isn't abused (extremely high motor temps). If you notice the performance dropping in your motor:

- Take it out of the car and give it a quick inspection. Make sure it moves freely.
- Clean it thoroughly with motor spray (spray inside the motor until the liquid comes out clear). 
- Afterwards, apply a few drops of bushing oil (or similar) to the bushings.
- Install back in car.

It is a good idea to routinely clean a brushed motor.

----------

Speaking from personal racing experience (VTA, HPI F1, etc), rarely does the fastest car win the race in on-road at Indy Slots. Usually the person that drives the most consistent laps or makes the fewest mistakes ends up at/near the top. In reality a car that may be a bit slower might be easier to drive, which can result in better lap times.

Here is a great post on RCTech by Bob Stormer (http://www.rctech.net/forum/electri...-driving-stormer-error-correction-thread.html). Basically it talks about how to focus on improving your performance by analyzing your laps times, rather than just focusing on your fastest lap.

There is a point where laps times can be too consistent (you should expect some drop off in a run due to battery life). At this point, you could be dealing with bad equipment (battery/motor/gearing/car setup). Until you can run very consistent laps the whole race (excluding traffic), it is more important to focus on setup and driving than worry about consumables such as tires/motors/batteries.

The point I'm making is that it is easy for many of us to feel like we are being beat by superior equipment. The reality is that we are normally losing due to an inferior car setup for our own driving style. Thankfully working on car setup is *FREE!!!! *

Note: Always make sure your car is in good mechanical order first before considering purchasing anything to make it go "faster".


----------



## FrankNitti

Great post IndyRC racer !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Rarely does the fastest car win the race in on-road at Indy Slots.


That's true at any track (not just INDY RC) or in any type of racing in general unless the fastest car get's out front, stays in clean air and never gets in to any trouble or have to deal with traffic.

Great post minus the unintentional dig which I know your intentions are always for the better good but face it, the guys who are in it more for the fun and fellowship like one track, while at the other place, where guys also like to have fun, there is more emphasis on big races, speed, witches brewed traction compound (poke at Cody... LOL!) and chassis of the week in which some (like on the oval side) aren't even available to the public (KSG comes to mind). There will never be an end to this debate but I'm glad both houses are thriving and have the up most respect for all of the owners who have to deal with this on a day to day basis. God bless both facilities.


----------



## longbeard

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Until you can run very consistent laps the whole race (excluding traffic), it is more important to focus on setup and driving than worry about consumables such as tires/motors/batteries.


Definitely true, but don't hesitate to spend money upstairs so we can all keep coming back week after week. :thumbsup:


----------



## longbeard

Here's Chucky! said:


> That's true at any track (not just INDY RC) or in any type of racing in general unless the fastest car get's out front, stays in clean air and never gets in to any trouble or have to deal with traffic.


Consistent driving always wins. I watch guys who can kick your butt with a poorly set-up matchbox car because they drive clean and consistent. 

Good starts are a real key to a good run. Races aren't won in the first turn, but there sure are a lot of them lost!


----------



## vtxjosh

The red Beemer is being put back together tonight when I get to the shop. You all can look forward to meeting it again this Friday.:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

vtxjosh said:


> The red Beemer is being put back together tonight when I get to the shop. You all can look forward to meeting it again this Friday.:thumbsup:


The "red Beemer" rides again!!!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*TT01 ESC Rule*

Since it was topic of discussion again Friday, below is the list of ESC's allowed in the TT01 class exactly from the INDY RC website

ESC
1. Can be any of the following:
Any Tamiya non-programmable brushed ESC
Futaba mc230cr
Dynamite Tazer 10t (dyn4928)
Dynamite Tazer 12t (dyn4927)
Dynamite Tazer 15t (dyn4925)
Losi msc12l
HPI EN1 (hpi340)
Traxxas XL-5 (3018r)

Is it possible to add some of the ones that are being ran or being asked if they can be used like the Novak XRS, Cyclone, Atom, Tekin FX, G11, G12, Rebel and on and on or say the above as listed from the website is it and call it a day?

My two cents is if you couldn't buy it when the class started you should not be allowed to use it.

I'm running the Futaba mc230cr.

Chuck


----------



## longbeard

Here's Chucky! said:


> Since it was topic of discussion again Friday, below is the list of ESC's allowed in the TT01 class exactly from the INDY RC website
> 
> ESC
> 1. Can be any of the following:
> Any Tamiya non-programmable brushed ESC
> Futaba mc230cr
> Dynamite Tazer 10t (dyn4928)
> Dynamite Tazer 12t (dyn4927)
> Dynamite Tazer 15t (dyn4925)
> Losi msc12l
> HPI EN1 (hpi340)
> Traxxas XL-5 (3018r)
> 
> Is it possible to add some of the ones that are being ran or being asked if they can be used like the Novak XRS, Cyclone, Atom, Tekin FX, G11, G12, Rebel and on and on or say the above as listed from the website is it and call it a day?
> 
> My two cents is if you couldn't buy it when the class started you should not be allowed to use it.
> 
> I'm running the Futaba mc230cr.
> 
> Chuck


Didn't know there was confusion here? Haven't the ESC's been pretty clearly outlined since day 1? 

I run the Traxxas one, and I suspect since it's designed for a brushed 550 it's going to keep things nice and cool....


----------



## Here's Chucky!

longbeard said:


> Didn't know there was confusion here? Haven't the ESC's been pretty clearly outlined since day 1?


Yeah, I have a friend with a Novak XRS so I wanted to be polite and sprinkle in a few others not on the list that I know have been running as to not single him out which singles him out now but I know he doesn't care. He's bigger than me and could crush me like a grape so no worries here.



longbeard said:


> I run the Traxxas one, and I suspect since it's designed for a brushed 550 it's going to keep things nice and cool....


I run the Futaba230cr because of it's small foot print and has an on/off switch. That Traxxas one drives me crazy with the push button although it probably is one of the better ones to run on the list because it keeps things like Fonzie!


----------



## microed

Here's Chucky! said:


> The $150 price for the top of the line TT01 R kit is nearly a fourth of what you'd have to spend to have the same amount of fun and to race in USGT or any of the "higher" end classes and be competitive. The basic TT01 kit is even cheaper than the R kit and comes with a body and ESC but less bearings which are like $30.


Amen brother!


----------



## Wisdom

Here's Chucky! said:


> Since it was topic of discussion again Friday, below is the list of ESC's allowed in the TT01 class exactly from the INDY RC website
> 
> ESC
> 1. Can be any of the following:
> Any Tamiya non-programmable brushed ESC
> Futaba mc230cr
> Dynamite Tazer 10t (dyn4928)
> Dynamite Tazer 12t (dyn4927)
> Dynamite Tazer 15t (dyn4925)
> Losi msc12l
> HPI EN1 (hpi340)
> Traxxas XL-5 (3018r)
> 
> Is it possible to add some of the ones that are being ran or being asked if they can be used like the Novak XRS, Cyclone, Atom, Tekin FX, G11, G12, Rebel and on and on or say the above as listed from the website is it and call it a day?
> 
> My two cents is if you couldn't buy it when the class started you should not be allowed to use it.
> 
> I'm running the Futaba mc230cr.
> 
> Chuck


Leave it the way it is. I would love to run my FX or G11 but that would take the Spec out of this Spec class. I am also running the futaba 230 and it does a good enough job for a silver can. 
Chad


----------



## Indy Rc

Here's Chucky! said:


> Is it possible to add some of the ones that are being ran or being asked if they can be used like the Novak XRS, Cyclone, Atom, Tekin FX, G11, G12,
> 
> Chuck


The only ESC of these 6 that is legal is the XRS. The reason it was never put on the list is because it is discontinued. This is real simple the list + the Novak XRS. If someone has some cheap STOCK speedo out of a rtr truck or car and wants to run it and it's NOT PROGRAMABLE then feel free to bring it to management for approval. But other than that it's the list only. I know there are some guys that have other speedos but since this has become such an issue this Friday will be your one week mulligan and we will tech this week also. :thumbsup:


----------



## Indy RC Results

*On-Road Results from Friday 02.10.2012*

On-Road Results from Friday 02.10.2012


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Wisdom said:


> Leave it the way it is. I would love to run my FX or G11 but that would take the Spec out of this Spec class. I am also running the futaba 230 and it does a good enough job for a silver can.
> Chad


I concur...


----------



## twin racers

Hey Josh or anyone at Indy Rc do you guys have any of the medium c slicks in stock


----------



## INDEED

Creepy or cool...I can't decide

I'm just going to put this right here...

http://www.scale4x4rc.org/forums/showthread.php?t=25724

Indeed


----------



## Indy Rc

twin racers said:


> Hey Josh or anyone at Indy Rc do you guys have any of the medium c slicks in stock


yes sir.:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

INDEED said:


> Creepy or cool...I can't decide
> 
> I'm just going to put this right here...
> 
> http://www.scale4x4rc.org/forums/showthread.php?t=25724
> 
> Indeed


That guy has too much time on his hands. But cool. It has kind of a stop - animation look to it.


----------



## DaveCook

BadSign said:


> Maybe the track developed a groove and you picked up a push- or just enough that your car was binding in the corners.





Here's Chucky! said:


> Switching from the "C" compound slicks to the TAM 51023 treaded tires with the yellow foam inserts they come with helped me in the 2nd heat and main a great deal because it loosened my car up. There was a good groove and the "C" compounds were biting too much. Keep in mind I'm running a basic "E" kit without the extra tuning ability of the "R" which includes the rear hubs that give extra tow in on the rear.
> 
> I'm building an "R" kit again but my primary will usually always be the "E" kit so people that wander in from the street to visit or check INDY RC out for the first time can see all the TT01 kits are viable.



I was thinking that my car seemed to be too stuck and binding in the main. It probably was. I honestly wasn't sure if you could get one of these cars to grip too much, but I think that is what was going on. Although my inconsistent driving was the biggest problem.  Well that, some traffic, and moving over for the leaders that seemed to just keep appearing behind me every few laps. :freak:

Indy RC - Thanks for posted the results!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Could be motor cleaning time?

Another thing is disengage your pinion from spur and check how your chassis free wheels. The inside of the out drives and behind the hex nuts on the axles like to collect fibers from the carpet and create felt washers. Monday night practice is the best time to pick up more fibers due to the off-road carpet racing from the weekend.

I'm sure most everyone has figured the above out by now but thought I'd put out a friendly reminder.


----------



## FrankNitti

Here's Chucky! said:


> Could be motor cleaning time?
> 
> Another thing is disengage your pinion from spur and check how your chassis free wheels. The inside of the out drives and behind the hex nuts on the axles like to collect fibers from the carpet and create felt washers. Monday night practice is the best time to pick up more fibers due to the off-road carpet racing from the weekend.
> 
> I'm sure most everyone has figured the above out by now but thought I'd put out a friendly reminder.


 Great point Chuck, I tore my car apart after Monday night's practice and all four out drives and axles had a lot (enough to create a drag) of fibers around them. I also found that the fibers had wraped around the drive shaft out drives also, I pretty much had the car all apart to clean and re lube


----------



## CheckMyBrain

I have the worst luck. I just got the USGT car going and now I have to work 7am to 7pm for the next 3 weeks. I hope everybody has a good time time racing this week and I hope for a good USGT turnout when my schedule goes back to normal.


----------



## twin racers

I think my USGT car is ready to roll but I may need some pointers this on road stuff is new to me


----------



## 1BrownGuy

twin racers said:


> I think my USGT car is ready to roll but I may need some pointers this on road stuff is new to me


Ill be there Friday .....I can share my usgt notes


----------



## BadSign

twin racers said:


> I think my USGT car is ready to roll but I may need some pointers this on road stuff is new to me


Racing that Exotek T3?


----------



## twin racers

No my 2012 I did use the diffs off that car I'm going to get running though


----------



## microed

Anyone ever make their own light buckets? If so, how did you do it. I have a body I would like to put lights in that did not come with any.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

microed said:


> Anyone ever make their own light buckets? If so, how did you do it. I have a body I would like to put lights in that did not come with any.


The flip up part of dish washing liquid bottles or small soda pop bottles that are clear or painted silver is idea...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Had a great time and was glad to see everyone tonight along with a face that wandered in that I hadn't seen in a while.

Good job and congrats to Ed, you ran a flawless and super clean finale, great driving dude!

All 9 cars in the main could have won tonight along with 3 or 4 in the B that didn't make it to the A. I think there were a little over 20 TT01's sprinkled over 3 heats and through a C main that made for a lot of fun!

Thanks for the loaner Houston. Here's to 27 years!


----------



## Indy RC Results

*On-Road Results from Friday 02.17.2012*

On-Road Results from Friday 02.17.2012


----------



## INDEED

These hubs are rubbish! Sorry for my pirate like language on the driving stand but i didn't even scrub anything and a hub decided to break. I had the field by a lap when it happened; tried just pushing the car around and ran some 12's haha The result? I pushed the slick completely off the rim and then the car only wanted to go in a circle 

Last night was my first night of experiencing frustration in this hobby and it's no fun. 

Tried the vette body for 1st qualifier, massive fail as it was just way too loose. 2nd qualy broke a hub...C main...broke the other one...

Time to take a break for a week to regroup

INDEED


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Had a good time over all and the layout was great ! but i understand what your experience is all about INDEED. 

Last night I broke every C hub on my 417 and didnt hit a dang thing ...just brushed a rail they seem so fragile (I think there made of baby tears and balsa wood) but the difference was mine stayed together while yours just fell apart... I went through every spare I had (3 left side 1 rght) And had to run the Ta05r ( R is for Rental) for the USGT main and if Robey hadnt hit a rail causing a shock part to come loose he had win wrapped up.

MAtt P we tried to get your USGT car going but just some bad electronic luck. We started out with 5-6 of us on usgt but ened with 3 due to mechanical /electronic failures..... theres always next week!

overall the night was great and the A main TT01 was a blast to watch!


----------



## twin racers

What really sucked is that I didn't even hit a rail the shock just backed off on its own,I don't really understand there thinking on that set up but I'll get it dialed in because that x-ray is awesome to driv. And I gotta say thanks to Chuck you gave one tip last night that helped a lot but I can't tell which one it was


----------



## Here's Chucky!

INDEED said:


> These hubs are rubbish! Sorry for my pirate like language on the driving stand but i didn't even scrub anything and a hub decided to break. I had the field by a lap when it happened; tried just pushing the car around and ran some 12's haha The result? I pushed the slick completely off the rim and then the car only wanted to go in a circle
> 
> Last night was my first night of experiencing frustration in this hobby and it's no fun.
> 
> Tried the vette body for 1st qualifier, massive fail as it was just way too loose. 2nd qualy broke a hub...C main...broke the other one...
> 
> Time to take a break for a week to regroup
> 
> INDEED


That hub breaking might have been the result of an earlier hit, wall scrub, etc and just broke as it has done on me a time or two before. I broke a lot of those before I did the following: Just sligtly tighten the top and bottom screws then back them out every so slightly. This will help but that area of the car is an important one to check after each run. I'm using aluminum ones now made by r/c sustain part number std-35r. This is the only non Tamiya chassis upgrade we are allowed to use.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Tire cleaning*



twin racers said:


> What really sucked is that I didn't even hit a rail the shock just backed off on its own,I don't really understand there thinking on that set up but I'll get it dialed in because that x-ray is awesome to driv. And I gotta say thanks to Chuck you gave one tip last night that helped a lot but I can't tell which one it was


Possibly when we talked about tire cleaning after each run. What I do is this:

01. After run clean tires with goo gone. Simple green can work as well since it also works as an additive (won't dry out tires too much). Wipe the tires clean and dry them off as best as you can.
02. Right when the race before yours starts apply tire compound. This gives me a consistant amount of time of approx 6 to 8 minutes the traction compund is allowed to work everytime before I make a run. Helps eliminate a variable if handling is off. 

Right now I'm using Sticky Fingers tire compound.

If practicing, I clean, dry off, let sit for at least 20 minutes then apply tire compound and let sit for 6 to 8 minutes then go!

Everyone can do things a little different and have different theories but this is what works for me.

Lighter fluid can be used to clean tires as well as was shown to me last week. This is a subtractive and will dry the tires out or give them less of a shine. The person who showed me might be willing to chime in and provide his tire cleaning ritual.


----------



## longbeard

Here's Chucky! said:


> Possibly when we talked about tire cleaning after each run. What I do is this:
> 
> 01. After run clean tires with goo gone. Simple green can work as well since it also works as an additive (won't dry out tires too much). Wipe the tires clean and dry them off as best as you can.
> 02. Right when the race before yours starts apply tire compound. This gives me a consistant amount of time of approx 6 to 8 minutes the traction compund is allowed to work everytime before I make a run. Helps eliminate a variable if handling is off.
> 
> Right now I'm using Sticky Fingers tire compound.
> 
> If practicing, I clean, dry off, let sit for at least 20 minutes then apply tire compound and let sit for 6 to 8 minutes then go!
> 
> Everyone can do things a little different and have different theories but this is what works for me.
> 
> Lighter fluid can be used to clean tires as well as was shown to me last week. This is a subtractive and will dry the tires out or give them less of a shine. The person who showed me might be willing to chime in and provide his tire cleaning ritual.


Something handy I started doing... Save your empty sticky fingers bottles. This applicator part pops right off. Fill with goo gone and you have a much easier and cleaner way to apply it than using a spray bottle.

And now back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

In conjunction with NASCAR kicking off tonight, woohoo! Boogity, boogity, boogity! IRL is just around the corner!


----------



## BadSign

twin racers said:


> What really sucked is that I didn't even hit a rail the shock just backed off on its own,I don't really understand there thinking on that set up but I'll get it dialed in because that x-ray is awesome to driv. And I gotta say thanks to Chuck you gave one tip last night that helped a lot but I can't tell which one it was


I used to have that same problem- then I switched to longer button-head screws to attach the shocks to the arms.


----------



## Matt P.

1BrownGuy said:


> Had a good time over all and the layout was
> MAtt P we tried to get your USGT car going but just some bad electronic luck. We started out with 5-6 of us on usgt but ened with 3 due to mechanical /electronic failures..... theres always next week!


Thank you again for letting me at least try some of your electronics to get me going. I did some online research and looked at my speedo and motor again. I think the weird issue with the timing sensor plate thingy becoming out of alignment caused the sensor board on the motor to FAIL. Then when I turned the speed control on, the speed control must have fried as well when it got a bad connection or reverse polarity or something. I'm going to send the speed control in for service, and I'll probably have to buy a new sensor board for the motor. When I get the speed control back, I may just sell it and buy a better one. I might be out of USGT a while because my wife would probably kill me if I spent $150-$200 for a new, better speed control. (I'm supposed to be saving money for our vacation. )


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Matt P. said:


> Thank you again for letting me at least try some of your electronics to get me going. I did some online research and looked at my speedo and motor again. I think the weird issue with the timing sensor plate thingy becoming out of alignment caused the sensor board on the motor to FAIL. Then when I turned the speed control on, the speed control must have fried as well when it got a bad connection or reverse polarity or something. I'm going to send the speed control in for service, and I'll probably have to buy a new sensor board for the motor. When I get the speed control back, I may just sell it and buy a better one. I might be out of USGT a while because my wife would probably kill me if I spent $150-$200 for a new, better speed control. (I'm supposed to be saving money for our vacation. )


Well my offer stands for the other electronics I have to use during the Friday night USGT races..or you can bind your radio to one of my TT-01 cars and race option B would br race my spare USGT car..... thats what built them for


----------



## microed

Matt needs to try tt-01


----------



## longbeard

1BrownGuy said:


> Well my offer stands for the other electronics I have to use during the Friday night USGT races..or you can bind your radio to one of my TT-01 cars and race option B would br race my spare USGT car..... thats what built them for


I call dibs on the loaner USGT when I can make it on Friday!
lol


----------



## 1BrownGuy

microed said:


> Matt needs to try tt-01


I think he would like it too... 8 cars in a heat race is a blast!




longbeard said:


> I call dibs on the loaner USGT when I can make it on Friday!
> lol


of course you can race it Greg ....its getting a weight reduction soon also.:thumbsup:


----------



## longbeard

This is another iffy Friday week for me.... Can probably only race once.

Also, I know this is the onroadforum, but there's nobody to show this to in the offroad forum these days =(


----------



## 1BrownGuy

very bright! wonder what it would look like under a blacklight? better yet racing rc cars under a black light...lol


----------



## Matt P.

1BrownGuy said:


> Well my offer stands for the other electronics I have to use during the Friday night USGT races..or you can bind your radio to one of my TT-01 cars and race option B would br race my spare USGT car..... thats what built them for


I'm not sure I would feel comfortable putting your electronics in my car after all my bad luck, plus all the hassle of installing it all. I wouldn't mind racing one of your cars though. TT-01 or USGT. I want to get into TT-01 since mini has waned so much. I will most likely have a TT-01 of my own for next season, if not by the end of this season.

BTW I will be bringing my mini this week, so everyone that has one, bring it!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Matt P. said:


> I'm not sure I would feel comfortable putting your electronics in my car after all my bad luck, plus all the hassle of installing it all. I wouldn't mind racing one of your cars though. TT-01 or USGT. I want to get into TT-01 since mini has waned so much. I will most likely have a TT-01 of my own for next season, if not by the end of this season.
> 
> BTW I will be bringing my mini this week, so everyone that has one, bring it!


cool Ill bring both the tt01 and the usgt car but you should really try the tt01 just for the sake of racing six plus racer in a heat race ...too much fun


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Or Matt we could just use your radio and receiver the set up the speedo on either car.... pretty simple


----------



## Crptracer

FYI fellas Mishawaka RC raceway is having there "King of the Road" Race on march 10th Saturday and if u check out there thread they are or might run a TT01 class so post on there thread and let them know your interest it's a place alot like slots chalked full of good people and a nice track...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Crptracer said:


> FYI fellas Mishawaka RC raceway is having there "King of the Road" Race on march 10th Saturday and if u check out there thread they are or might run a TT01 class so post on there thread and let them know your interest it's a place alot like slots chalked full of good people and a nice track...


We'll all be rooting for you if you go! Good luck!


----------



## Here's Chucky!




----------



## Indy Rc

here's chucky! said:


>


*Skulls!!!*


----------



## longbeard

Skulls rock.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Every day is Halloween!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

We need to get this chick to teach us our TT01 set-ups! Say "is that chassis balanced?". LOL!
I've watched this several times and still can't say Kitten or Puppie in Japanese. I'll keep trying! Elvira we've found your DNA!


----------



## longbeard

Wow. Really big eyes.


----------



## jonesy112

Here's Chucky! said:


> We need to get this chick to teach us our TT01 set-ups! Say "is that chassis balanced?". LOL!
> I've watched this several times and still can't say Kitten or Puppie in Japanese. I'll keep trying! Elvira we've found your DNA!
> 
> JWOW ★ Kittens and Puppies!! - YouTube


shes talking in this video?


----------



## Here's Chucky!




----------



## longbeard

Never mind cats and dogs. I want to EXERCISE!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Here's Chucky! said:


>


Friday YET!


----------



## longbeard

1BrownGuy said:


> Friday YET!


Yes it is!


----------



## FrankNitti

TGIF for TT01!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Woo hoo..:.... 2 USGT & 2 TT-01


----------



## Matt P.

1BrownGuy said:


> Woo hoo..:.... 2 USGT & 2 TT-01


Hey I'll race one of your TT-01's if you let me. What kind of receiver do you use? My radio uses FHSS, not FASST, so I'm not sure if I can pair my radio to your car. I will bring the receiver from my USGT car just in case. 

I'm in for mini if anyone wants to run. I want to practice because I plan on racing my cooper tomorrow at the hurricane race.


----------



## longbeard

I'll be there, and I'll be happy to run the rental the usgt again...

I have a cooper as well. If I don't run it Shawn will.


----------



## Crptracer

Any of you guys who wanna run tt01 in Mishawaka at there race pm Martymiller on there thread for the king of the road race so they can get there plaques made..please


----------



## Indy Rc

Should be a good night tonight! :thumbsup:


----------



## twin racers

I'm in for Tt-01 and USGT


----------



## Indy Rc

The track is ready for action.Come early and practice:tongue::thumbsup:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Matt P. said:


> Hey I'll race one of your TT-01's if you let me. What kind of receiver do you use? My radio uses FHSS, not FASST, so I'm not sure if I can pair my radio to your car. I will bring the receiver from my USGT car just in case.
> 
> I'm in for mini if anyone wants to run. I want to practice because I plan on racing my cooper tomorrow at the hurricane race.


No problem .....yes we will use your receiver in the TT01


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard said:


> I'll be there, and I'll be happy to run the rental the usgt again...
> 
> I have a cooper as well. If I don't run it Shawn will.


USgt ....Sure Greg it has some upgr:dude:ades now


----------



## FrankNitti

Feels like I have a "illness" coming on and have to leave work ...:devil:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

I Also have the mini cooper for racing tonight


----------



## Here's Chucky!

At 2:08, is that body legal for TT01? I know it's be cool for VTA! LOL!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

How bout some Zombie and crazy vehicle scenes!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Try not to let this be you tonight!


----------



## longbeard

Those are pretty cool.... 

Post more Japanese lessons.


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> How bout some Zombie and crazy vehicle scenes!
> 
> Speed Demons - YouTube


I loved _Deathproof, _especially the rather sudden end for Stuntman Mike_. _Forget the Japanese lessons, those are my kind of girls!


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> Try not to let this be you tonight!
> 
> Top 10 Non-fatal crashes - YouTube


Not fatal, but I believe that ended Brack's career, and Kubica isn't the same. Hirokazu is in a wheelchair.

I think Sneva's may have been the most impressive, because of the speed, G's, and flames. That may be reason #2 for the "Gasman" nickname.


----------



## Indy Rc

Good crowd tonight! :thumbsup:


----------



## Indy RC Results

*Indy On-Road Results 02242012*

Indy On-Road Results for 02242012


----------



## 87STX

Pretty good showing in USGT Paul.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Yes.. we have a great group of racers that know how to have fun. To bad I had some bad luck with my driving and couldnt make the mains but... oh well I had fun

Next week I am in again ......cant think of a better place to see some close racing with friends 

Also thanks Indy RC for getting my tamiya spare parts needs... THE only tamiya parts place in INDY


----------



## trxrsr

87STX said:


> Pretty good showing in USGT Paul.


yep good showing for a cheap redcat just needed a good driver behind the radio great job rob


----------



## longbeard

trxrsr said:


> yep good showing for a cheap redcat just needed a good driver behind the radio great job rob


Out of shame I officially resign as a tamiya usgt driver.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard said:


> Out of shame I officially resign as a tamiya usgt driver.


oh no you dont! .... we still have a contract... its race or wear the mascot outfit!

(Sec 5 article b) "If one driver of rental usgt car (TA-05r)quits driving the remainder of contract is holding sign with tamiya logo in mascot outfit until contract fulfillment"

:wave:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Plus I have two more Tamiya cars getting ready for testing.


----------



## microed

1BrownGuy said:


> Plus I have two more Tamiya cars getting ready for testing.


Ooooh, shiny gold! If it runs half as good as it looks, you will be in good shape.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

microed said:


> Ooooh, shiny gold! If it runs half as good as it looks, you will be in good shape.


LOL the gold is a limited edition TA-05 VDF drift car... a few guys have been playing around with them between rounds so I thought I should join in on the fun.

its been sitting in the box to long.....:freak:


----------



## tractionroller

1BrownGuy said:


> oh no you dont! .... we still have a contract... its race or wear the mascot outfit!
> 
> (Sec 5 article b) "If one driver of rental usgt car (TA-05r)quits driving the remainder of contract is holding sign with tamiya logo in mascot outfit until contract fulfillment"
> 
> :wave:


I hope it has a funny hat.:tongue:


----------



## microed

Not sure what is up with the lap times from this past Friday, but I have a hard time believing that the winner of the tt-01 a-main had a best lap that was two seconds slower than the best lap of the fifth place guy. I would think that USGT would be a little faster than the TT-01 a main as well. Anyone else notice this or think the same?


----------



## Indy RC Results

02242012 on-road track layout


----------



## longbeard

1BrownGuy said:


> oh no you dont! .... we still have a contract... its race or wear the mascot outfit!
> 
> (Sec 5 article b) "If one driver of rental usgt car (TA-05r)quits driving the remainder of contract is holding sign with tamiya logo in mascot outfit until contract fulfillment"
> 
> :wave:










I think this is it.


----------



## FrankNitti

microed said:


> Not sure what is up with the lap times from this past Friday, but I have a hard time believing that the winner of the tt-01 a-main had a best lap that was two seconds slower than the best lap of the fifth place guy. I would think that USGT would be a little faster than the TT-01 a main as well. Anyone else notice this or think the same?


I wondered the same thing, 2 seconds is a big gap... the top 10 and top 20 laps seem to be some what correct ???


----------



## microed

FrankNitti said:


> I wondered the same thing, 2 seconds is a big gap... the top 10 and top 20 laps seem to be some what correct ???


I am not sure top 5, 10, and 20 are correct. I finished second in tt-01 a-main but it shows my group times as faster than the winner which is impossible unless I had a couple of horrible laps which I don't remember having.
I do believe the lap count and finishing order are correct and that is all that really matters.


----------



## FrankNitti

Looking back at the postings for the mains the D main had a 8.015 fast lap, I think in both the D and A main there had to be a "glitch" in the timming system


----------



## Here's Chucky!

The timing was probably off from a short lap, skipped barrier, etc. I'm sure one of the Indy RC Officials could explain it better than me. At least there's something to look at to give people an idea of what classes are being ran from week to week which I think is more important as a whole. I know we had 4 or 5 regulars missing and 1 person practiced while another ran but broke and didn't run his main. In total there were 28 TT01's that entered and ran Friday night which is actual head count in the class. I think that's the most important thing for people who are interested in possibly joining in on the fun.

Indy RC has done great with the promotion of the TT01 class and even a better job at not allowing class shifting or the "lets run this class this week and a different one the next" like had been done in the past which I myself had been a part of at times. Thanks for putting the foot down and saving us from ourselves! It's good for people to know there is consistency from week to week like in the off-road stuff with Slash and Open Short Course run on Wednesday and Saturdays.


----------



## microed

Here's Chucky! said:


> The timing was probably off from a short lap, skipped barrier, etc. I'm sure one of the Indy RC Officials could explain it better than me. At least there's something to look at to give people an idea of what classes are being ran from week to week which I think is more important as a whole. I know we had 4 or 5 regulars missing and 1 person practiced while another ran but broke and didn't run his main. In total there were 28 TT01's that entered and ran Friday night which is actual head count in the class. I think that's the most important thing for people who are interested in possibly joining in on the fun.
> 
> Indy RC has done great with the promotion of the TT01 class and even a better job at not allowing class shifting or the "lets run this class this week and a different one the next" like had been done in the past which I myself had been a part of at times. Thanks for putting the foot down and saving us from ourselves! It's good for people to know there is consistency from week to week like in the off-road stuff with Slash and Open Short Course run on Wednesday and Saturdays.


I could not agree more, but I thought I counted 29 tt-01's from the original entry list.


----------



## longbeard

Fridays are a great time. How about some of you guys come see us on Wed. or Sat.!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

longbeard said:


> Fridays are a great time. How about some of you guys come see us on Wed. or Sat.!


Soon as bowling season is over I'm there dude!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I believe the issue with the scoring system/fast laps has to do with the software. There should be a setting in the software to ignore the 1st lap (of each racer) when calculating fast lap and top 5/10/20. 

This is especially important during the main if the starting point on the track is close to the loop, since you will typically get a short lap.I don't know if this is a global setting for all classes or specific to each class being run. This setting is also different than a minimum lap time, which prevents people from taking advantage of short cutting the course.

I'm sure the race director at Slots should be able to quickly resolve this issue. In a race director's defense, it is easy to overlook some of the settings in the software.

I did a quick search on the www.rcscoringpro.com website, but didn't find how to change this setting. I'm not sure if the start delay is the setting that needs to be adjusted (http://www.rcscoringpro.com/docs/Classes.pdf). Start delay is a global setting for all classes, but can be adjusted for each individual class. The .pdf mentions that this may need to be adjusted if you are running oval/onroad during the same race event.


----------



## Indy Rc

FrankNitti said:


> Looking back at the postings for the mains the D main had a 8.015 fast lap, I think in both the D and A main there had to be a "glitch" in the timming system


The lap was probably shorter because the person either wrecked or their car stopped for a few seconds and then they crossed the loop on the other side of the barrier. The loop is longer than the lanes are wide that is why we have a minimum lap setting on the program. So if you have an issue and stop and then go and hit the loop on a different part of the track it will show a super fast lap. Rich said the loop is set on 7 seconds right now so they got it by a second or so. If it is set higher than your fast lap then your fast lap would not have counted. If this is difficult to understand just ask one of us at the shop and we will explain it further. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

Indy Rc said:


> The lap was probably shorter because the person either wrecked or their car stopped for a few seconds and then they crossed the loop on the other side of the barrier. The loop is longer than the lanes are wide that is why we have a minimum lap setting on the program. So if you have an issue and stop and then go and hit the loop on a different part of the track it will show a super fast lap. Rich said the loop is set on 7 seconds right now so they got it by a second or so. If it is set higher than your fast lap then your fast lap would not have counted. If this is difficult to understand just ask one of us at the shop and we will explain it further. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the Explanation Rich and Josh. See you all this Friday for another fun and fast night of racing!!!! :wave:


----------



## Matt P.

1BrownGuy...you have a PM


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Matt P. said:


> 1BrownGuy...you have a PM


Replied Matt


----------



## DaveCook

Wow! Another great track layout last Friday night! The S-turn in front of the driver's stand was awesome! See everyone on Friday!


----------



## Kevin Cole

I am well versed with several years experience with RC Scoring Pro, so if there is ever any questions I can answer or problems with the program or its settings, I would be more than happy to help out.
I can probably answer the questions via a phone conversation, or I can stop by and help if needed.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*Vdf tao5*

almost complete with my drifter....


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Matt P. I have the TT01 Ready ... I have to make adjustments to the ratio so it will be ready for Friday


----------



## INDEED

That is 1 sexy beast of a drift car Houston!

Indeed


----------



## Matt P.

1BrownGuy said:


> Matt P. I have the TT01 Ready ... I have to make adjustments to the ratio so it will be ready for Friday


Sweet! thank you!


----------



## Here's Chucky!




----------



## Here's Chucky!




----------



## Here's Chucky!




----------



## Here's Chucky!

1BrownGuy said:


> almost complete with my drifter....


Looks good Houston! Is that going to be a UGST?


----------



## INDEED

I would like to know details as well! What chassis? Also are they all hop ups or is the carbon and alum standard on the kit? 

I really want to build a proper on road 4wd car and would be nice if they were all allen screws!

Indeed


----------



## longbeard

INDEED said:


> I would like to know details as well! What chassis? Also are they all hop ups or is the carbon and alum standard on the kit?
> 
> I really want to build a proper on road 4wd car and would be nice if they were all allen screws!
> 
> Indeed


http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=84188


----------



## jonesy112

INDEED said:


> I would like to know details as well! What chassis? Also are they all hop ups or is the carbon and alum standard on the kit?
> 
> I really want to build a proper on road 4wd car and would be nice if they were all allen screws!
> 
> Indeed


I cant speak for Houstons kit in particular, but all of the high end TC kits are all standard with the carbon and aluminium pieces. Honestly, with most kits i have seen, you dont need to buy any hop ups once you make the initial investment up front. 

And all allen screws. No phillips head needed lol


----------



## Here's Chucky!

While it's not perfect, The TT01 is the best RC car I've ever had bang for buck. I've ran the crap out of that car in Bombers and now in the Spec Indy RC TT01 class. On high end TC's the small aluminum hex screws can strip just as easy as a phillips so it's all relative except the kit price. With over 40 something TT01's out there showing up from week to week I'm sticking with the TT01 class. Look forward to seeing some Mini's in the next week or two. It's great seeing the class grow week to week due to it's stable rules foundation INDY RC has provided.


----------



## FrankNitti

After being away from this hobby for 20 years I'm very happy that INDY RC has the TT01 class, it is a great inexpensive way to enjoy the hobby and race with a great group of people.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Off thread topic but I just grabbed one of these from INDY RC last night! My first Axial product... Oh yeah! Bashing time!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*HPI 78 Pontiac Trans Am Body*

OK, found a link to see the body but no part numbers... When's it coming out?

http://www.msuk-forum.co.uk/topic/134694-hpi-78-pontiac-firebird-trans-am-body/


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*more info on HPI TRans AM*



















One of the original muscle cars, the Pontiac Firebird had a long and storied history, with its popularity peaking in the late 70’s after the release of a certain Hollywood movie featuring the original of this car, the hugely successful black ‘Bandit’ version with gold detail, flared air dams and that famous ‘shaker’ hood!

Originally released as a 1967 model and sharing the Chevrolet Camaro chassis, the Pontiac Firebird used various engines from different General Motors divisions to keep its reputation as one of the original ‘pony cars’. In the 1978 model year, you could choose a base V6 or one of 5 different V8 engines making up to 200 horsepower. To help celebrate the 50th anniversary of Pontiac, the Special Edition was offered to the public in 1976, using black paint with gold accents, add-on lower body panels and more. The popularity of the gold-on-black Special Edition was immeasurably boosted by its starring role in the smash hit movie ‘Smokey and the Bandit’, and the car would forever be known unofficially as the ‘Bandit’ edition!

Our replica of this iconic Hollywood motoring legend takes all the familiar shapes and lines and shrinks them down to 1/10th scale to fit on your RC touring car chassis! A huge vinyl pre-cut decal sheet comes with all of the good stuff: official Pontiac & Special Edition logos and even the gold firebird and pin-striping that made the ‘Bandit’ edition one of the most highly coveted cars of the 70’s! 





Features

•Like all HPI bodies, the ’78 Firebird comes with a clear protective overspray film, window masks and a large pre-cut decal sheet. The body also has drill locations marked for HPI touring car chassis, making it easy to line up the body mount and antenna holes.
•Premium vinyl decals include window frames, headlights, grill, tail lights, official logos and more - for a perfect finish with a lot of details
•High quality, crystal clear polycarbonate with excellent dimensional stability and impact resistance, for extra strength and longer life
•Clear, easy-peel overspray paint film makes painting quick and easy
•Pre-marked body post holes for easy mounting on HPI cars
•Officially licensed body


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*Atten MAtt P.!!*

Good news I have your motor working again!

check the photos and you see what is was

Photo 1: how It came apart when I opened the motor

Photo 2: Notice orientation of "C" shaped internal clamp for locking down your timing This is what moved and caused your problem

Photo 3: Once in the correct location THe open part of the "C" shape needed for clearance of the sensor wire board ( you can see in the pic.)

PHOTO 1









PHOTO 2









PHOTO 3









VIDEO OF IT WORKING:thumbsup:

http://s1088.photobucket.com/albums/i325/Atilla2011/?action=view&current=VIDEO0066.mp4


----------



## Matt P.

1BrownGuy said:


> Good news I have your motor working again!


SWEET!!! thank you so much!!! Maybe I will be back in USGT sooner than I thought. So the C shaped piece was just flipped 180 degrees and either causing a short circuit in the sensor board or blocking it from doing it's job (or both I guess).

I'll pay for one of your entry fee's this friday for helping me out.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Matt P. said:


> SWEET!!! thank you so much!!! Maybe I will be back in USGT sooner than I thought. So the C shaped piece was just flipped 180 degrees and either causing a short circuit in the sensor board or blocking it from doing it's job (or both I guess).
> 
> I'll pay for one of your entry fee's this friday for helping me out.


Hey no problem glad to help...please Dont pay my entry it was a cool thing just to crack this thing open and see what it looked like on the inside because i have never owned one 

Just buy me a coke or something ....I'm just glad it still works because it will get you back into the USGT class. BTW is the ESC shot? 

I also noticed there is alot of extra solder on the "c" tab you may want to remove some...if I have time Ill get to it using some wire braid.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*Friday is here!!*











1 usgt and 2 TT01's


----------



## Matt P.

1BrownGuy said:


> BTW is the ESC shot?


I soldered my 17.5 to it last night and it was doing the same thing. The servo and receiver had power, but nothing was lighting up on the ESC, and the little programing card doodad that came with it wasn't able to connect. I then tried hooking up an old brushed motor on it, and still the same. So I'm guessing its done.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Matt let me know if I should bring a esc?


----------



## Matt P.

1BrownGuy said:


> Matt let me know if I should bring a esc?


Nah, don't worry about it. The TA06 is far from ready to race, and I won't have time today to mess with it. Thinking I might pick up one of those speed passion cirtix speedos. A lot of people seem to like them for spec mode racing, plus they're cheap.


----------



## longbeard

I might see you guys next Friday. Gonna do my off road thing this weekend.

Have fun!


----------



## Indy Rc

*Track is ready!!!*


----------



## FrankNitti

Indy Rc said:


> *Track is ready!!!*


Can someone "call-in sick" for me for the rest of my work day, I have TT01\USGT fever!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Tamiya M-chassis (Cooper) parts question:

Does "Slots" have any aluminum threaded shocks in stock that will fit a Tamiya M-Chassis vehicle(M-06)?


----------



## Indy Rc

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Tamiya M-chassis (Cooper) parts question:
> 
> Does "Slots" have any aluminum threaded shocks in stock that will fit a Tamiya M-Chassis vehicle(M-06)?


We will have new shocks in next week.


----------



## FrankNitti

Sounds like a good deal...


----------



## Indy Rc

No gutters for tonight.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*Order this please*

could you guys order another one of these please....










R8 ...tamiya of course :thumbsup:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

on my way to the TT-01 capital of the midwest.....lol


----------



## longbeard

Fun night. People are getting fast!


----------



## Crptracer

1BrownGuy said:


> could you guys order another one of these please....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R8 ...tamiya of course :thumbsup:[/
> 
> Nice!!!


----------



## Crptracer

Nevermind


----------



## INDEED

xray t3 2012 ed or tamiya ta05

and...go!

INDEED


----------



## 1BrownGuy

INDEED said:


> xray t3 2012 ed or tamiya ta05
> 
> and...go!
> 
> INDEED


Tamiya is easier to get parts for because INDY RC is a authorized dealer with a direct account. and I like the tamiya stuff ...my opinion of course


----------



## BadSign

INDEED said:


> xray t3 2012 ed or tamiya ta05
> 
> and...go!
> 
> INDEED


X-Ray. You don't need parts because they don't break. And the TA05 is nowhere near as fast.

Check the other Indy-area thread and ask for Steve Martin, he'll give you all the details you'll need


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Id stay away from the other Indy-area thread


----------



## longbeard

No Xray. No Tamiya. No Associated. No Schumacher. There is only one my friends...

http://www.redcatracing.com/


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard said:


> No Xray. No Tamiya. No Associated. No Schumacher. There is only one my friends...
> 
> http://www.redcatracing.com/


oh yeah that one too...lol


----------



## Here's Chucky!

BadSign said:


> X-Ray. You don't need parts because they don't break. And the TA05 is nowhere near as fast.
> 
> Check the other Indy-area thread and ask for Steve Martin, he'll give you all the details you'll need


I've had X-ray stuff and had issues like I've always had with other manufacturers stuff. Did X-ray recently bullet proof their cars? Can we get that in writing on the X-ray parts not breaking? Lol!

Indy RC is an X-ray dealer as well as Tamiya so it'd be personal preference. Pretty much all high dollar tc's from the last year or two are about the same with the correct setup and person wheeling the car around the track. 

I like it all but prefer Tamiya and Schumacher stuff so? Key is once you get something stick with it and have fun.

Basically it comes down to do you like Chevy, Ford, Dodge, etc.


----------



## INDEED

looks like xray is the ticket; cheaper kit cost by like $140~ from what i've seen on sites comparing it to the TA05

INDEED


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Talk to one of the folks at Indy RC and they'll hook you up!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

1BrownGuy said:


> Id stay away from the other Indy-area thread


Lol! What other Indy area thread? Is it the one that gave Josh crabs? I think it's all cleared up now! Lol!


----------



## jonesy112

1BrownGuy said:


> Id stay away from the other Indy-area thread


Why houston?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

here's chucky! said:


> lol! What other indy area thread? Is it the one that gave josh crabs? I think it's all cleared up now! Lol!


lol...


----------



## 1BrownGuy

jonesy112 said:


> Why houston?


?....:hat:


----------



## jonesy112

1BrownGuy said:


> ?....:hat:


lol, is that your new racing hat?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

jonesy112 said:


> lol, is that your new racing hat?


yes it has a 2.4 module in it.... it controls me...help!:freak:


----------



## microed

The first five races with the tt-01 I had no issues with the car. The last two weeks have been a different story mostly due to no problem with the car itself. My XRS speed control smoked as soon as I put my car on the track for the second heat last Friday. Dog bone fell out the week before that after I bumped a track barrier. The XRS I have had for a while but it had been used very little. Very disappointing. Maybe I need to pit somewhere away from Matt P. I think his bad luck is starting to rub off on me and 1BrownGuy (just kidding Matt). I am looking forward to this Friday and hopefully, a better time at the track with more practice and less wrenching on the car.


----------



## Crptracer

1BrownGuy said:


> Id stay away from the other Indy-area thread


Awe now that's not nice....I think you and Chuck should come up to the other Indy track and play..I will pay for you both to race...since I don't run GT I'm sure there will be enough room in the B main LOL..Gotta get my 21.5 and my x-patterns glued up and I'll be there to check the stability of that click track barrier system..lol..plus get the TT01 ready..is there a body rule on the TT01 or can I slap on my TC shell and run it on the TT? What night is practice?


----------



## PDK RACING

Here's Chucky! said:


> Lol! What other Indy area thread? Is it the one that gave Josh crabs? I think it's all cleared up now! Lol!


Not from the other indy thread. I would check with your moms about that itch.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Crptracer said:


> Awe now that's not nice....I think you and Chuck should come up to the other Indy track and play


No thanks.


----------



## Crptracer

1BrownGuy said:


> No thanks.


Well at least I offered...lol... ;-)


----------



## Indy Rc

It's getting a little out of hand in here. Let's keep it civil and all stay friends.


----------



## longbeard

Indy Rc said:


> It's getting a little out of hand in here. Let's keep it civil and all stay friends.


I agree.

Funny hats...

Toy cars...


----------



## Indy Rc

And yes we are an X-Ray dealer.:thumbsup:


----------



## longbeard

longbeard said:


> I agree.
> 
> Funny hats...
> 
> Toy cars...


----------



## INDEED

@Indyrc how much is the X-ray t3 2012?

I've found it for low $500

Thanks
INDEED


----------



## Crptracer

He. Started it!! LOL


----------



## Matt P.

INDEED said:


> xray t3 2012 ed or tamiya ta05
> 
> and...go!
> 
> INDEED


You can't really compare the TA05 with the T3 2012. I think you mean the Tamiya 417x.

If you are wanting to get into more expensive cars, and X-ray is your thing, try out their T3R instead of the high end t3 2012. You can't adjust much out of box, but that's the beauty of it. Some people (me) can adjust their car more than they really need to and hurt performance rather than help. From what I hear the base setup on the T3R is good for just about any surface, just need to get the right tires. It's a great way to start out in the faster classes. I think the T3R is only $240. 

However, I will say you can get a Tamiya TA06 Pro for around $260 and it has all of the adjustments of the higher end cars, just less carbon and aluminum. So far, I love my TA06.


----------



## Matt P.

microed said:


> Maybe I need to pit somewhere away from Matt P. I think his bad luck is starting to rub off on me and 1BrownGuy (just kidding Matt)


Hey now, I haven't burned up 1BrownGuy's ESC....yet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

INDEED said:


> @Indyrc how much is the X-ray t3 2012?
> 
> I've found it for low $500
> 
> Thanks
> INDEED


Don't forget about the tamiya 417...Also take a look at the serpent s411..parts are about 2 dollars more than associated...plus maybe Indy RC could be a vendor..I would like to buy my parts local!!


----------



## Indy Rc

INDEED said:


> @Indyrc how much is the X-ray t3 2012?
> 
> I've found it for low $500
> 
> Thanks
> INDEED


$489.99 but there is a 3 week backorder so if you need it let me know quick.:thumbsup:


----------



## martini13

If anyone is interested in a T3" 2012 I know where one is in stock in the Indy area and they carry parts in stock But these high end cars are for racing.Unless your serious about racing. These type of cars need to be on a race track. Ive pointed a couple of Indy R/c guys in that derection already. You guys do what you do at your place and thats fine. Im all about the hobby and Im more then willing to help out anyone that asked.But the commits about crabs and so on realy shows what kind of racing is goin on. Theres people that race at both tracks. We only share one common class. Yea these are toy cars.


----------



## Indy Rc

martini13 said:


> If anyone is interested in a T3" 2012 I know where one is in stock in the Indy area and they carry parts in stock But these high end cars are for racing.Unless your serious about racing. These type of cars need to be on a race track. Ive pointed a couple of Indy R/c guys in that derection already. You guys do what you do at your place and thats fine. Im all about the hobby and Im more then willing to help out anyone that asked.But the commits about crabs and so on realy shows what kind of racing is goin on. Theres people that race at both tracks. We only share one common class. Yea these are toy cars.


What kind of racing is going on? Because someone mentions crabs and another mentions someones moms that means what? We don't race? I asked nice already for everyone to be civil, now that you got your 2 cents in can we please go back to that? 

I'm trying to figure out what is so special about our thread that I see so many people on here that don't even race at Indy RC. If you wanna know what's going on we're here come see. You will see nothing on this thread that will show you how things really work at our RACE TRACKS and hobby shop.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Looks like the treaded R kit tires will be in soon. I see that they have arrived in the US facility finally.


----------



## Indy Rc

Here's Chucky! said:


> Looks like the treaded R kit tires will be in soon. I see that they have arrived in the US facility finally.


Hopefully any day.


----------



## INDEED

martini13 said:


> If anyone is interested in a T3" 2012 I know where one is in stock in the Indy area and they carry parts in stock But these high end cars are for racing.Unless your serious about racing. These type of cars need to be on a race track. Ive pointed a couple of Indy R/c guys in that derection already. You guys do what you do at your place and thats fine. Im all about the hobby and Im more then willing to help out anyone that asked.But the commits about crabs and so on realy shows what kind of racing is goin on. Theres people that race at both tracks. We only share one common class. Yea these are toy cars.


Thanks for the heads up; what shop has it?

As for the rest of your post I don't speak Canadian so I got kind of lost.

INDEED


----------



## Crptracer

INDEED said:


> Thanks for the heads up; what shop has it?
> 
> As for the rest of your post I don't speak Canadian so I got kind of lost.
> 
> INDEED


I assume he was referring to htown north.. However the guys at Indy RC deserve ur support(my2cents)... I would just like to see guys racing at both tracks as I like both places and a series would be awesome..there a lot of talented drivers at both tracks to have everyone racing under one roof would be outstanding...as for my comments Chuck and Houston know I'm just messing with them...I mean my offer stands but still good fun! As far as Canadian me niether aye!


----------



## jonesy112

Crptracer said:


> As far as Canadian me niether aye!


Aye is Pirate, eh? is Canadian. C'mon steve


----------



## INDEED

Last time I was at htown n they barely had any onroad cars. This was about 2 wks ago.

Odd; the guys up there know my brother really well (heli guy); I'll give them a call

Thanks
INDEED


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I ran at the other facility for the first three months and decided it wasn't for me. I shouldn't have to point out that the crabs thing was a joke and about a DIRT track that had mold in the building due to moisture. Rumors must be true if people are increasingly growing more sensitive and insecure about someones opinion or joke on a competitors thread. Is it possible we keep the two Indy On-road threads separate and pm stuff about the other facility, vice versa regarding sales, racer recruiting, etc? 

Let it go everyone...


----------



## longbeard

Sigh...
This is starting to remind me of why I gave up internet gaming.... Everyone play nice.

Also, have the decency to not attempt to redirect business from Indy RC on the public forum. If you don't wish to support them that's your business, but there's no reason to rub it in their face by steering potential sales away. Send a PM.


----------



## martini13

Indy Rc said:


> What kind of racing is going on? Because someone mentions crabs and another mentions someones moms that means what? We don't race? I asked nice already for everyone to be civil, now that you got your 2 cents in can we please go back to that?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what is so special about our thread that I see so many people on here that don't even race at Indy RC. If you wanna know what's going on we're here come see. You will see nothing on this thread that will show you how things really work at our RACE TRACKS and hobby shop.


I did race there actually I donated money for that click track. And I still support your track belieave it or not. If you knew me you would know that.I support all the tracks.It was the best place to run VTA. I would love to see a sreies race between both places. So yea think I will pay you guys a visit in usgt. EH!


----------



## cwoods34




----------



## Here's Chucky!

Here's is the place to get all your INDY RC carpet on-road racing schedules, technical info, set-ups, suggestions and rules.

Please let's try to keep it positive and leave the low-brow stuff for driver's meetings, pm's, emails, phone calls and in person discussion since many things can be taken out of context when typed in a forum and to spare running any newbies off from things that might easily be resolved with a friendly chat.


----------



## Crptracer

Love u chuck...can u tell me what body I can run on the TT01? What days are onroad practice lord knows I need as much as I can get!! Can't get the website to come up...dang mobile connection


----------



## Crptracer

Indy RC...hey although I don't speak for R/Car but would you guys entertain a series between the Indy tracks IE: ft.wayne,Mishawaka,Indy RC and R/Car?


----------



## rockin_bob13

"Last time I was at htown n they barely had any onroad cars. This was about 2 wks ago."


I have Tamiya tt01 R kit, TC4 RTR's, TC6's, TC6.1's, Xray T3 2012 edition available.

Except for the Xray same as 2 weeks ago. Come get 'em.


----------



## PDK RACING

Here's Chucky! said:


> I ran at the other facility for the first three months and decided it wasn't for me. I shouldn't have to point out that the crabs thing was a joke and about a DIRT track that had mold in the building due to moisture. Rumors must be true if people are increasingly growing more sensitive and insecure about someones opinion or joke on a competitors thread. Is it possible we keep the two Indy On-road threads separate and pm stuff about the other facility, vice versa regarding sales, racer recruiting, etc?
> 
> Let it go everyone...


So it's cool if I say your a dou:wave:che as long as I say just kidding afterwards.


----------



## Indy Rc

Crptracer said:


> Indy RC...hey although I don't speak for R/Car but would you guys entertain a series between the Indy tracks IE: ft.wayne,Mishawaka,Indy RC and R/Car?


Probably not. We don't race the same classes, and we really don't have enough days in the week to change what we have going on. I'm glad R/Car gives guys and outlet to run those other classes. We made a decision not to add any other classes to our onroad program a few months back. To be honest we struggled with doing onroad again at all but I'm glad we did because we are having alot of fun!:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

PDK RACING said:


> So it's cool if I say your a dou:wave:che as long as I say just kidding afterwards.


What is your guys deal today? The mold remark was about a DIRT track that actually had mold on the walls from moisture. A kid leaned against the wall there and it had to be brushed off his cloths and hair. My comment was next thing you know we'll catch crabs from the toilet. Nothing at all to do with R/Car, nothing. I actually had to go back at read what I wrote and nope, no mention of your facility.

I wish nothing but the best for all of you guys and the facility and here's to hoping that both places continue on and thrive for years to come.


----------



## Crptracer

Indy Rc said:


> Probably not. We don't race the same classes, and we really don't have enough days in the week to change what we have going on. I'm glad R/Car gives guys and outlet to run those other classes. We made a decision not to add any other classes to our onroad program a few months back. To be honest we struggled with doing onroad again at all but I'm glad we did because we are having alot of fun!:thumbsup:


I can totally respect that..I was just trying to find away to bridge the gap between the two facilities and help support the surrounding tracks as well..I've been gone for awhile and I really don't know what happened as I used to run both tracks..I guess I will just leave it be..do you guys have that R8 body in stock that Houston posted the picture of?


----------



## Indy Rc

Crptracer said:


> do you guys have that R8 body in stock that Houston posted the picture of?


It is on back order but I ordered extras so I will have some when they arrive.


----------



## Crptracer

Indy Rc said:


> It is on back order but I ordered extras so I will have some when they arrive.


10/4 thanks...I will check back with ya:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Matt P. said:


> If you are wanting to get into more expensive cars, and X-ray is your thing, try out their T3R instead of the high end t3 2012. You can't adjust much out of box, but that's the beauty of it. Some people (me) can adjust their car more than they really need to and hurt performance rather than help. From what I hear the base setup on the T3R is good for just about any surface, just need to get the right tires. It's a great way to start out in the faster classes. I think the T3R is only $240.


I started with the T3R and upgraded from there. But eventually it's only as good as the 2010 T3, and that just can't quite hang with the TC6 or S411, at least in 17.5. But for a 21.5 and X-Pattern tires, I think it's gonna be fine. Make sure you get the chassis posts right away though, because it can lose the steering post.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I am looking for some new (new in package) threaded super mini shocks for a m-chassis car. Does Indy RC normally have these type of shocks in stock? They don't have to be Tamiya brand, but I would prefer.

Also, which TT-01 kits come with a speed control. I don't think the high end kit comes with one.

Thanks.


----------



## rcracer1971

Indy Rc said:


> What kind of racing is going on? Because someone mentions crabs and another mentions someones moms that means what? We don't race? I asked nice already for everyone to be civil, now that you got your 2 cents in can we please go back to that?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what is so special about our thread that I see so many people on here that don't even race at Indy RC. If you wanna know what's going on we're here come see. You will see nothing on this thread that will show you how things really work at our RACE TRACKS and hobby shop.


Josh,Rich,Doug,Tom, and Rob. Unfortunately these are public forums and anybody can post on any said given thread. Nobody owns the threads except Hobbytalk. Racers from both tracks (in which both places have great people coming in) should be able to converse back and forth without anybody getting offended or getting told not to post on this thread or that thread. Sadly, your business and R/cars will gain bad marks because of negative posts. I am guilty of bad posts and regret doing so. The one problem is, is Chuck Ray(Here's Chucky). He likes to get out on hobbytalk and start trouble and post a ton of negative things and badmouth mfrs., etc.
I called him out and He and I have been back and forth in private messages.
You guys could have a quite a few of us there at Indy RC racing on the oval, having fun, and bringing in business on Thursdays oval night other than what you got whatever it maybe. I have no clue what oval is doing. Some problems arose last season and Chuck was involved, Everytime somebody starts to beat him, he starts crying that somebody is cheating and he quits racing that class. This is why we all decided to quit coming. This is one reason he does not run at RCAR. Competition is to tough and to tight. Another is cause he can't have his way about rules. Nikki ask me back in October when I seen her at the campground (in which I have a camper, and both our families have camped there for quite a few years) if I was planning on coming back to run any oval races,I told her I did not know. I miss it there. I did not talk to Nikki about what was going on that night because we were all having fun. Myself and a few others were told previously that it would not do any good for us to go to the owners and have a round table (there is witnesses ) Chuck also told a couple of racers to basically leave and not to come back. Also witnesses to this. I have told him he is more than welcome to come to Rcar and he can run my Sportsman Truck. He has not done so. And it is top notch. 
This was one complaint he had, and posted on a couple of threads and I called him out. So in short, if you guys wanna nip a problem in the butt. Tell him to stop making negative posts on threads that will wind up causing turmoil to comeback to your thread. Again, I have been guilty of this, but at least I am learning. In writing this post, I am not bashing you guys there at Indy Rc by no means. Just simply trying to give you all a little insight as to how things transpire. If he could keep his mouth shut and not post negative things, then the RIFFS would stop or be minimized. You can bet nine times out of ten if a Riff starts, He is involved somehow. So maybe you can talk to him and ask him to chill out. Just cause he does not mention one certain person or place, doesn't mean people don't catch on as to who or what he is talking about. He keeps on he will get sued one these days. If you guys need proof of p.m's I have them. This way he can't say I bashed Indy rc. Hopefully he will stop. Whether he starts or not. Godspeed to you all. 

C.R.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

rcracer1971 said:


> Josh,Rich,Doug,Tom, and Rob. Unfortunately these are public forums and anybody can post on any said given thread. Nobody owns the threads except hobbytalk. Sadly, your business and R/cars will gain bad marks because of negative posts. I am guilty of bad posts and regret doing so. The one problem is, is Chuck Ray(Here's Chucky). He likes to get out on hobbytalk and start trouble and post a ton of negative things and badmouth mfrs., etc.
> I called him out and He and I have been back and forth in private messages.
> You guys could have a quite a few of us there at Indy RC racing on the oval, having fun, and bringing in business on Thursdays oval night other than what you got whatever it maybe. I have no clue what oval is doing. Some problems arose last season and Chuck was involved, Everytime somebody starts to beat him, he starts crying that somebody is cheating and he quits racing that class. This is why we all decided to quit coming. This is one reason he does not run at RCAR. Competition is to tough and to tight. Another is cause he can't have his way about rules. Nikki ask me back in October when I seen her at the campground (in which I have a camper, and both our families have camped there for quite a few years) if I was planning on coming back to run any oval races,I told her I did not know. I miss it there. I did not talk to Nikki about what was going on that night because we were all having fun. Myself and a few others were told previously that it would not do any good for us to go to the owners and have a round table (there is witnesses ) Chuck also told a couple of racers to basically leave and not to come back. Also witnesses to this. I have told him he is more than welcome to come to Rcar and he can run my Sportsman Truck. He has not done so. And it is top notch.
> This was one complaint he had, and posted on a couple of threads and I called him out. So in short, if you guys wanna nip a problem in the butt. Tell him to stop making negative posts on threads that will wind up causing turmoil to comeback to your thread. Again, I have been guilty of this, but at least I am learning. In writing this post, I am not bashing you guys there at Indy Rc by no means. Just simply trying to give you all a little insight as to how things transpire. If he could keep his mouth shut and not post negative things, then the RIFFS would stop or be minimized. You can bet nine times out of ten if a Riff starts, He is involved somehow. So maybe you can talk to him and ask him to chill out. Just cause he does not mention one certain person or place, doesn't mean people don't catch on as to who or what he is talking about. He keeps on he will get sued one these days. If you guys need proof of p.m's I have them. This way he can't say I bashed Indy rc. Hopefully he will stop. Whether he starts or not. Godspeed to you all.
> 
> C.R.


--------


----------



## rcracer1971

Here's Chucky! 
Member
iTrader Rating: (0) 
My Photos

Join Date: Apr 2011
Location: Earth
Posts: 245
I ran at the other facility for the first three months and decided it wasn't for me. I shouldn't have to point out that the crabs thing was a joke and about a DIRT track that had mold in the building due to moisture. Rumors must be true if people are increasingly growing more sensitive and insecure about someones opinion or joke on a competitors thread. Is it possible we keep the two Indy On-road threads separate and pm stuff about the other facility, vice versa regarding sales, racer recruiting, etc? 

Yesterday 05:02 PM
Here's Chucky!	
Quote:
Originally Posted by PDK RACING 
So it's cool if I say your a douche as long as I say just kidding afterwards.


What is your guys deal today? The mold remark was about a DIRT track that actually had mold on the walls from moisture. A kid leaned against the wall there and it had to be brushed off his cloths and hair. My comment was next thing you know we'll catch crabs from the toilet. Nothing at all to do with R/Car, nothing. I actually had to go back at read what I wrote and nope, no mention of your facility.

I wish nothing but the best for all of you guys and the facility and here's to hoping that both places continue on and thrive for years to come.




We discussed this in the p.m's. How stupid do you really think people are? They see right through your words. I can assure there is not visible mold at Rcar. For that fact, there is no home or business free of mold. And what dirt track and what facility for 3 months are you talking about? Perhaps you should post exactly what you are saying or mean. Then the speculation is gone. Again people is not stupid. I am not saying your totally at fault. But I told you in them p.m's to WATCH WHAT YOU SAY. Show me where them guys started it and I will apologize. Besides you still have me mad in saying myself and another person killed the I.R.C.S.C class. We had nothing to do with it. I WAS LEARNING PAN CARS ALL OVER. I kept my mouth shut and listened. So how did I have anything to do with it? You never answered me.
DUDE just chill out. Your making yourself look bad in a lot of peoples eyes.
Get married, have some kids, learn and enjoy what life is about.


Sorry Indy Rc.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

rcracer1971 said:


> Here's Chucky!
> Member
> iTrader Rating: (0)
> My Photos
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2011
> Location: Earth
> Posts: 245
> I ran at the other facility for the first three months and decided it wasn't for me. I shouldn't have to point out that the crabs thing was a joke and about a DIRT track that had mold in the building due to moisture. Rumors must be true if people are increasingly growing more sensitive and insecure about someones opinion or joke on a competitors thread. Is it possible we keep the two Indy On-road threads separate and pm stuff about the other facility, vice versa regarding sales, racer recruiting, etc?
> 
> Yesterday 05:02 PM
> Here's Chucky!
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by PDK RACING
> So it's cool if I say your a douche as long as I say just kidding afterwards.
> 
> 
> What is your guys deal today? The mold remark was about a DIRT track that actually had mold on the walls from moisture. A kid leaned against the wall there and it had to be brushed off his cloths and hair. My comment was next thing you know we'll catch crabs from the toilet. Nothing at all to do with R/Car, nothing. I actually had to go back at read what I wrote and nope, no mention of your facility.
> 
> I wish nothing but the best for all of you guys and the facility and here's to hoping that both places continue on and thrive for years to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck I see at your at it again. We discussed this in the p.m's. How stupid do you really think people are? They see right through your words. I can assure there is not visible mold at Rcar. For that fact, there is no home or business free of mold. And what dirt track and what facility for 3 months are you talking about? Perhaps you should post exactly what you are saying or mean. Then the speculation is gone. Again people is not stupid.
> DUDE just chill out. Your making yourself look bad in a lot of peoples eyes.
> Get married, have some kids, learn and enjoy what life is about.
> 
> 
> Sorry Indy Rc.



-----------


----------



## 1BrownGuy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I am looking for some new (new in package) threaded super mini shocks for a m-chassis car. Does Indy RC normally have these type of shocks in stock? They don't have to be Tamiya brand, but I would prefer.
> 
> Also, which TT-01 kits come with a speed control. I don't think the high end kit comes with one.
> 
> Thanks.


I had seen some last time I was there Brian but they might have sold but they do reorder every MOnday and Wends. and have quick restock if it is in stock just give them a call (its the easiest and quickest way to get them).

The Tt-01 kits that have the ESC are generally the ones that have a body with them or LEDs they also include a motor (silvercan Mabuchi) that is legal for racing at INDY RC > these TT-01 kit with the body usually* dont* thave bearings with them and kit tires (treaded). ** COMES WITH ONLY ONE SPUR GEAR 58 OR 61 I dont remember

the TT01r kit is a roller (NO BODY) with tires bearing and a more adjustable suspension. Oh I forgot it has oil filled shocks too where as the TT01 kit w/bodies dont have oil filled shocks included just friction.*** COMES WITH ALL 3 SPURS SELECTIONS 55/58/61


----------



## 1BrownGuy

popular thread eh?


----------



## Crptracer

1BrownGuy said:


> popular thread eh?


Um wow..EH...


----------



## longbeard

And now...
Funny hats


----------



## longbeard




----------



## longbeard




----------



## longbeard




----------



## longbeard




----------



## longbeard

Insert funny hat here...


----------



## longbeard

And also here....


----------



## Crptracer

Houston I hope you have your 417 ready to roll when I come down there I want to see that thing run around the track..


----------



## Indy Rc

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I am looking for some new (new in package) threaded super mini shocks for a m-chassis car. Does Indy RC normally have these type of shocks in stock? They don't have to be Tamiya brand, but I would prefer.
> 
> Also, which TT-01 kits come with a speed control. I don't think the high end kit comes with one.
> 
> Thanks.


We have some threaded m-chassis shocks coming in today. The only kits that have speed controls are the E kits (not R's) & the RTR's.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Thanks for the quick response to my question and having a local supply of parts.


----------



## Indy Rc

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Thanks for the quick response to my question and having a local supply of parts.


Thanks for the kind words Brian, but now I have to let you down one of my orders somehow got processed through another hobbyshop so The Dampers won't be in until tomorrow. Sorry man.


----------



## Indy Rc

I think what I said yesterday is being misinterpreted so here it is again:



Indy Rc said:


> I'm trying to figure out what is so special about our thread that I see so many people on here that don't even race at Indy RC. If you wanna know what's going on we're here come see. You will see nothing on this thread that will show you how things really work at our RACE TRACKS and hobby shop.


Now I'm gonna try and attempt to explain my intent. I never said others shouldn't post on here my intent was to convey to everyone that just because you may have raced at "Slots" 2-3+ years ago, that has nothing to do with what we are doing now. We are now Indy R/C Raceway & Hobbies not Indy Slots. For almost 2 years we have made alot of changes to how things are done. The last 8 months even more changes have taken place. I would like to invite everyone to come see what we do here on Friday nights or any other. I don't care if you race here or not, we are not desperate for entries just come by and watch for a few minutes. I feel like there have been some judgements passed down on our facility base on things from years ago, here say, & over hearing of conversations that possibly may have been misinterpreted. If people want to have an opinion of Indy RC I would like for it to be based on what you've witnessed in person not what you've see on a forum or by what you've heard or seen in the past.


As far as Chuck is concerned I have had quite a few people mention, talk, complain etc. about Chuck. First off I will say Chuck is my friend and I agree sometimes he says too much. He does have the right to his opinions like all of us do though. I can understand some of things I have heard but I also understand how easy it is to be misunderstood especially when you are typing on a keyboard and not speaking with your mouth to understand the emotion. If you come here on a Friday night and ask our racers their opinion of Chuck I would guess it would be almost unanimously positive. Chuck and Houston among others were a big driving force behind us having an onroad night and I'm grateful we listened. If Chuck Ray has the power to keep grown men from coming to see what we do, than that is a superpower I wish I had. What it boils down to is this Chuck is a racer even though he has been an important part to what we do, he is not an owner so your opinions positive or negative should not reflect on IRCR&H and if they do I'm sorry.

Sorry Longbeard for reopening this please add more funny hat and cat pics now.:thumbsup:


----------



## longbeard

Man, I was almost late for work digging up all those pictures!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Since the TT-01R kits don't come with speed controls, which TT-01 kit is the best value? This sounds like a similar issue when buying Tamiya M-chassis kits. For example it was cheaper to buy a M-03M kit and upgrade a few parts than it was to buy the M-03R kit.

Can someone list a quick breakdown of the different TT-01 kits currently available, what you get/don't get, and recommended parts to upgrade. Doing a quick search online and I saw TT-01, TT-01ES, TT-01E, TT-01R type E, and various versions of RTR kits.

Is it cheaper in the long run to buy a TT-01E with a body and speed control and upgrade a few parts, than to get the TT-01R and have to buy a body and sped control of your own choice? Obviously this would all depend on if you already have radio gear and a legal speed control or if you were starting from scratch.

Thanks in advance for input. Trying to figure out how to best work within a limited budget.


----------



## INDEED

I bought 3 R kits, Futaba mcr is like 20$. Nice kit w bearings and better suspension.

You get optional spurs as well; I would def just get the R kit and do it up right!

I have lots of extra pinions as well when you get it up and running let me know if you want to play around w the gears.

Bodies make a huge difference IMO w this chassis so make sure you get a race style body w wing. My 67 vette is way too loose compared to my super gt supra body.

Indeed


----------



## longbeard

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Since the TT-01R kits don't come with speed controls, which TT-01 kit is the best value? This sounds like a similar issue when buying Tamiya M-chassis kits. For example it was cheaper to buy a M-03M kit and upgrade a few parts than it was to buy the M-03R kit.
> 
> Can someone list a quick breakdown of the different TT-01 kits currently available, what you get/don't get, and recommended parts to upgrade. Doing a quick search online and I saw TT-01, TT-01ES, TT-01E, TT-01R type E, and various versions of RTR kits.
> 
> Is it cheaper in the long run to buy a TT-01E with a body and speed control and upgrade a few parts, than to get the TT-01R and have to buy a body and sped control of your own choice? Obviously this would all depend on if you already have radio gear and a legal speed control or if you were starting from scratch.
> 
> Thanks in advance for input. Trying to figure out how to best work within a limited budget.


I went through something similar when I bought mine. 

TT-01. Original chassis. This does not have the chassis brace/stiffener that the E kit has.

TT-01E. Latest TT-01 chassis. Biggest difference I could tell was the chassis brace, and perhaps some other smaller re-thought design elements.

TT-01ES. This is part of Tamiya's "Expert Built" line. Usually just includes a fancy pre-painted body.

TT-01D. Drift version of the TT-01.

TT-01ER. Race version of the TT-01E. This includes bearings, adjustable arms for adjusting camber. Toed in rear hubs. Shock tower with multiple mounting points. Comes with runnable tires (E kit's tires aren't so good). This kit has all the parts that allow you to place a setup on the car. The E kit is mostly static.

Pretty that if you add up the cost the R kit will save you money if you like hop ups.

You will see varying costs on the E kits due to the body styles. Different bodies command different licensing costs. I believe the E kit Ford Lightning is the most inexpensive TT-01 configuration you can buy.

Have fun!


----------



## 87STX

Should have another GT car friday. As long as we get our tires in. I picked up a TC5 so no more red cat.


----------



## Here's Chucky!




----------



## Here's Chucky!




----------



## 1BrownGuy

*drift*

Ill be doing some of this Friday!! between rounds I know some other have been drifting also.....here are buds(from work) of mine in Japan that are badass at drifting.











these guy are good also from Hawaii islands..."thats a good problem" JUST like INDY RC ..lol (its in the song)


----------



## microed

1BrownGuy said:


> Ill be doing some of this Friday!! between rounds I know some other have been drifting also.....here are buds(from work) of mine in Japan that are badass at drifting.


Your buds have some skills at making videos as well as drifting. I especially liked the rear facing camera mounted off the front of the car. Really lets you see the suspension and steering at work.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*I don't wanna grow up I'm an Indy RC kid!*

Nice image of kids heat on Saturday 03.03.12.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

The white convertible with purple seats at 1:30 on the 2nd video is great!

Oh, and I found em (see below) Houston! If I get time, I'll throw them on the TT01 with the white lighted Lotus Elise body and bring it Friday.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

> Here's Chucky!;4099790]The white convertible with purple seats at 1:30 on the 2nd video is great!
> 
> Oh, and I found em (see below) Houston! If I get time, I'll throw them on the TT01 with the white lighted Lotus Elise body and bring it Friday.



THATs where those went!!!...lol I had been looking for those now I remember :freak: Man getting old sure does a number on ya.

BTW CHuck the drift tires you have are the first ones I ever made along with the wheels way before they had the deep dish style wheels they have today.the silver lip on those wheel where cut from an other set of wheels to create that offset.

Its cool to see them again..... "But thats a good problem"


----------



## FrankNitti

looking for good starting point for gearing in the USGT class running a RedCat ? ( looking to upgrade to a ta06 or TC5 in the near future, just wanting to "get my feet wet with the redcat for now)


----------



## 1BrownGuy

FrankNitti said:


> looking for good starting point for gearing in the USGT class running a RedCat ? ( looking to upgrade to a ta06 or TC5 in the near future, just wanting to "get my feet wet with the redcat for now)


With the hpi x patterns I have been running a 3.8 to 3.9s fdr on my 417 on the ta05 is also close to the same maybe more in the 4.0


----------



## FrankNitti

1BrownGuy said:


> With the hpi x patterns I have been running a 3.8 to 3.9s fdr on my 417 on the ta05 is also close to the same maybe more in the 4.0


Thanks 1Brownguy, you (and everyone at Indy RC) have always been very helpful..:thumbsup:


----------



## longbeard

Don't make the A you get tazed. Who's in?!


----------



## Matt P.

I'm not sure if anyone has seen this, but I read a rumor that Associated is about to release a "club level" TC4. It's basically a striped down TC4 without electronics. From what I read, it will be priced around $150.

Looks like Associated is trying to get in the budget TC classes and compete with the TT-01.

I wonder if Indy RC has any inside info on this?

Here's a link to a preview of it:

http://www.area52.cc/news/2003-team-associated-tc4-club-racer.html


----------



## longbeard

Matt P. said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has seen this, but I read a rumor that Associated is about to release a "club level" TC4. It's basically a striped down TC4 without electronics. From what I read, it will be priced around $150.
> 
> Looks like Associated is trying to get in the budget TC classes and compete with the TT-01.
> 
> I wonder if Indy RC has any inside info on this?
> 
> Here's a link to a preview of it:
> 
> http://www.area52.cc/news/2003-team-associated-tc4-club-racer.html


cool!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Tt-01 and usgt action at INDY RC 










MAybe another "E" main ..... in the TT01 class.


----------



## twin racers

That looks almost the same as a Tt-01


----------



## Indy Rc

Matt P. said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has seen this, but I read a rumor that Associated is about to release a "club level" TC4. It's basically a striped down TC4 without electronics. From what I read, it will be priced around $150.
> 
> Looks like Associated is trying to get in the budget TC classes and compete with the TT-01.
> 
> I wonder if Indy RC has any inside info on this?
> 
> Here's a link to a preview of it:
> 
> http://www.area52.cc/news/2003-team-associated-tc4-club-racer.html


Yeah, it will be out soon. We received the dealer info a few days ago. MAP price I believe is $149.99.


----------



## Indy Rc

We also have a tc6.1 in stock if anyone is looking for a good USGT car.


----------



## Matt P.

Indy Rc said:


> We also have a tc6.1 in stock if anyone is looking for a good USGT car.


New or Used? How much?


----------



## Matt P.

Indy Rc said:


> Yeah, it will be out soon. We received the dealer info a few days ago. MAP price I believe is $149.99.


This would actually be a decent USGT car. It looks like it will be very similar to a TT-01 R kit, but you will be able to gear it however you please. So there will be 2 budget options for the USGT class now. TC4 and Red Cat.


----------



## rcracer1971

Matt P. said:


> This would actually be a decent USGT car. It looks like it will be very similar to a TT-01 R kit, but you will be able to gear it however you please. So there will be 2 budget options for the USGT class now. TC4 and Red Cat.


The only problem I see with it is that it will not be very competitive against what is out there today. The fact that the picture still shows that it has a shaft driven drive terrain is a big turn off for me. I don't know much about the on road cars, but I had a chance to buy new associated team tc4 new in the box, and I was told to steer clear of it. With everyone having chassis that have spools and ball diffs, etc. I don't know how it could be competitive. It keeps the front and rear end locked up together from what I understand. Sadly a person couldn't travel to different tracks around Indiana (and there are quite a few) and be competitve against the chassis of today. I think it's cool that they are bringing it out for like maybe a local club class thing, but in the end I think a guy or gal might be wasting money if they did wanna travel around. The tc4 is awfully old in comparison. If a track actually goes by the ROAR APPROVED RULES it does say any chassis. Even in a true spec class, it may not do so well with the different geometry configs on all this new stuff. I am a die hard associated fan, wish they woulda changed it up some and made it a little more modern with the same pricing or few dollars more. Still looks like a fun car. The chassis' change everyday it seems like, it's hard to keep up with it all. Guess that's why I have stuck to oval again this year, and didn't venture into on road. Maybe next season. LOL! Then something else new will be out to make heads spin.


----------



## jonesy112

rcracer1971 said:


> The only problem I see with it is that it will not be very competitive against what is out there today. The fact that the picture still shows that it has a shaft driven drive terrain is a big turn off for me. I don't know much about the on road cars, but I had a chance to buy new associated team tc4 new in the box, and I was told to steer clear of it. With everyone having chassis that have spools and ball diffs, etc. I don't know how it could be competitive. It keeps the front and rear end locked up together from what I understand. Sadly a person couldn't travel to different tracks around Indiana (and there are quite a few) and be competitve against the chassis of today. I think it's cool that they are bringing it out for like maybe a local club class thing, but in the end I think a guy or gal might be wasting money if they did wanna travel around. The tc4 is awfully old. Even in a true spec class, it may not do so well with the different geometry configs on all this new stuff. I am a die hard associated fan, wish they woulda changed it up some and made it a little more modern. The chassis' change everyday it seems like, it's hard to keep up with it all. Guess that's why I have stuck to oval again this year, and didn't venture into on road. Maybe next season. LOL! Then something else new will be out to make heads spin.


Not really true at all Chris. Brian smith has a very fast usgt car and it's one of the original tc4. With a 21.5 or slower mitors it's much more important to hve good setups and clean driving lines than the newest car. It's not until the faster classes that having a belt drive car with the latest technology becomes more important. A new roller for 160 will make this a good usgt class car.


----------



## Indy Rc

Matt P. said:


> New or Used? How much?


New.:thumbsup: $379.99


----------



## Indy Rc

R kit tires are in.:thumbsup:


----------



## rcracer1971

jonesy112 said:


> Not really true at all Chris. Brian smith has a very fast usgt car and it's one of the original tc4. With a 21.5 or slower mitors it's much more important to hve good setups and clean driving lines than the newest car. It's not until the faster classes that having a belt drive car with the latest technology becomes more important. A new roller for 160 will make this a good usgt class car.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike. I did not know some of this. Last I heard Brian wasn't running it and had moved to something else. Brian is a hell of a wheel man as well. I said I didn't know much about them on road cars see there you got me LOL, and what I have learned is listening to you and the others or I would have bought one. (THAT TC4) I am not trying to bash anyone or anything, it was just my opinion based on what others say and most are doing. Guess that does it. I am gonna bring you what I got, let you go through it and then start whoopin up on ya. LOL! Yea Right!
> 
> Have you got started on my body yet? I got 2 more that I am gonna need done!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

1BrownGuy said:


> Tt-01 and usgt action at INDY RC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAybe another "E" main ..... in the TT01 class.


deja vu


----------



## Matt P.

1BrownGuy said:


> deja vu


Is the TT-01 "Houston Special" available for rental this weekend again?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Matt P. said:


> Is the TT-01 "Houston Special" available for rental this weekend again?


sure is....:thumbsup:


----------



## vtxjosh

I've done some work to the red Bimmer the last couple days hopefully she's ready tomorrow night!:thumbsup:


----------



## 87STX

Ready for a whoopin


----------



## 1BrownGuy

:woohoo: Friday is here!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## FrankNitti

Feeling the need from some TT01 / USGT !!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ThomasSuter

X RAY, Schumacker, let's about something in the top three comon. R E D C A T racing in the multiple on road claase's. Sorry can't be there tonight guy's. Have to prepare for the offf-road on saturday driver's. 120 plus entrie's for the last month and a half, will really excite the night of racing. great time's between friday and sat night's oh and forget wed and thurs bla bla bla bla; ps redcat will rise I promise you ----------- can't we all just get along comode: fun tonight and see you all tommorrow. P/S not a big fan of radio p0st radio's. RE MIND me of the old futaba magnum sport ha ha:dude::wave::tongue:


----------



## ThomasSuter

Josh leave it parked, grab your slash or Rampage. I don't understand a four door beamer, Chucky Cheese close's early comode. Just a joke see you all tommorrow.


----------



## ThomasSuter

1 more thing, when you can run hpi pinion's and be legal and drop down in the 8 second lap's just let me know. ha ha ha ha


----------



## vtxjosh

ThomasSuter said:


> 1 more thing, when you can run hpi pinion's and be legal and drop down in the 8 second lap's just let me know. ha ha ha ha


What's HPI? sounds like something I don't wanna catch.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Fun night on a wicked layout. Over 20 TT01's again along with Mini's back in action! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## twin racers

Ya that was probably the tightest track I ever raced on but still fun!! Oh and X-RAY parts do break, I want my money back!!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

twin racers said:


> Ya that was probably the tightest track I ever raced on but still fun!! Oh and X-RAY parts do break, I want my money back!!



DOes X ray know about this!!!











great to race with you again....well if they never broke why would they sell spare parts for...lol I want a "c" hub making machine


----------



## twin racers

Yea and a-arm machine


----------



## Crptracer

My serpent never breaks anything till I hit something:freak:...shaking down the TT01 tomorrow at the Rug feel free to come teach me some tricks lord knows I need the help!..looks like there will be quite a few guys comin to run GT next week at Indy RC hope there is enough pit space as I know you guys get a big turnout on Fridays..


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Crptracer said:


> .shaking down the TT01 tomorrow at the Rug feel free to come teach me some tricks lord knows I need the help!.


No tricks Steve we just wish it around the track....lol


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Crptracer the pic of the motor you sent me I think is a 25 turn motor 

it came wtith TT01 R kit right?


----------



## Crptracer

1BrownGuy said:


> Crptracer the pic of the motor you sent me I think is a 25 turn motor
> 
> it came wtith TT01 R kit right?


Yep.. I located a silvercan.. How much difference is the speed between the 2?


----------



## Crptracer

1BrownGuy said:


> No tricks Steve we just wish it around the track....lol


Sweet cause I wish and I hope I get it around the track! So should work out right?:freak:


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> Yep.. I located a silvercan.. How much difference is the speed between the 2?


No guarantees on that motor BTW. Ran fine in the M05..... last spring!


----------



## Matt P.

Crptracer said:


> looks like there will be quite a few guys comin to run GT next week at Indy RC hope there is enough pit space as I know you guys get a big turnout on Fridays..


just make sure they know...no slick tires or dish wheels


----------



## Crptracer

Matt P. said:


> just make sure they know...no slick tires or dish wheels


Yep we all have non belted x patterns..does anyone know if Josh got those R8 bodies in?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Crptracer said:


> Yep we all have non belted x patterns..does anyone know if Josh got those R8 bodies in?


NOPE  there on backorder


----------



## BadSign

twin racers said:


> Ya that was probably the tightest track I ever raced on but still fun!! Oh and X-RAY parts do break, I want my money back!!


You might hit things harder than I do 
Of course, you might drive faster, too!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Thanks INDY RC for getting this body it is awsome... now deciding use it for usgt FF03 or TT01... maybe Get 2 ..lol










has a similar profile as the R8 in the front ....


----------



## Crptracer

1BrownGuy said:


> Thanks INDY RC for getting this body it is awsome... now deciding use it for usgt FF03 or TT01... maybe Get 2 ..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has a similar profile as the R8 in the front ....


Houston stop posting these bodies...:tongue:.. Still like that R8


----------



## Here's Chucky!

100th page approaching! Que bikini girls?


----------



## Crptracer

Chuck I'm sure Houston will pull out another nice HPI body pic..either way it will be a nice body..


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Crptracer said:


> Chuck I'm sure Houston will pull out another nice HPI body pic..either way it will be a nice body..


that was a TAMIYA body...


----------



## Crptracer

Woops thanks for the correction..


----------



## Crptracer

Is that 190mm


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Crptracer said:


> Is that 190mm


spec say 188mm :freak: lol


----------



## Crptracer

Ha.. That's funny.. And yet very specific..


----------



## Crptracer

Do they have any 198mm bodies???


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Crptracer said:


> Do they have any 198mm bodies???


yes they do










SPECS: Length: 16.8" (426mm)
Width: 7.8" (198mm)
Height: 3" (76mm)
may not fit you car though......


----------



## INDEED

gt 1! drooooool

now im wanting to see a mazda 787b body :evil:


----------



## Crptracer

Wow thats pretty saweet


----------



## Indy Rc

Don't forget guys we run onroad practice on Mondays.


----------



## twin racers

Of course I'm only kidding about X-ray breaking, I love driving that car and I made it through the end of the night before I broke it so that was fine. If your not breaking anything your not driving fast enough right


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Crptracer since rcar is not racing onroad this friday you will be coming to INDY RC Friday?


TT01 or usgt


----------



## Crptracer

1BrownGuy said:


> Crptracer since rcar is not racing onroad this friday you will be coming to INDY RC Friday?
> 
> 
> TT01 or usgt


I had planned to be there anyway didn't know about the oval deal till after we talked on the phone..Gt and TT01 possibly...


----------



## INDEED

Count me in for practice tomorrow!

Indeed


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Square RC TT01 Front Steering Knuckles*

As promised...

Look them up as STD-35R made by Square Sustain RC.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STD35R-Squa...Accessories&hash=item58840956ae#ht_500wt_1031

These are the ones that I have and a couple of you have asked about. It's the only non Tamiya chassis upgrade allowed. It takes about 7 to 10 working days for them to arrive. They come from some odd company in Japan and don't think Indy RC can get them which sucks. I've purchased two pairs and received another from a friend who got them from the same place so it's a good ebay store.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Chuck, please clarify...

Is the specific aluminum steering knuckle you listed the ONLY allowable non-tamiya upgrade OR are any aftermarket aluminum steering knuckles made for the TT-01 allowed?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## longbeard

I'm not Chuck (obviously), but I can answer... Any aftermarket aluminum steering knuckle is allowed.

However, if you look at the stock knuckle you will see a bump stop of sorts that meets up with the upper arm to prevent the steering rack from traveling too far towards the chassis. Most of the after market brands do not place that stop on their part and the result is that if you clip a rail your steering rack will get shoved on top of the drive shaft and get stuck.

The part Chuck posted is the only after market part where they have put the bump stop in place and is definitely the best part to get.

If you have a drill press and a tap you can do what I did which is to take one of the cheap after markets and make a bump stop by drilling a hole near the edge, tapping it, and using a long screw to act as the bump stop. It works, but it's kind of ugly.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Thanks for the quick reply. That is good info for anyone wanting to upgrade that part. Proof that not all aftermarket parts are created equal or as well as the original Tamiya parts.


----------



## longbeard

Why Tamiya does not make this particular part in aluminum is a mystery to me. It's the most commonly broken part on the model. If you're not using aluminum I definitely recommend purchasing a couple for your pit box. They have them upstairs. You can get them with a complete parts tree or just by themselves.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Ditto to what Longbeard said Brian. Reason I chose these was the bump stop is incorporated in the design making them as close to the original part I have seen.

The only other thing I have broke on my TT01 are the front and rear shock towers but the remedy to stop that is to mount the body post on the front and rear bumper covers instead of on the shock towers like Houston showed us. Tamiya does make carbon fiber shock towers that Indy RC carries.


----------



## microed

*Fresh meat*

I finally got my Porsche 911 turbo body mounted to the tt-01. I'll try it out this Friday. I doubt it will stay white for long.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Nice paint job Ed! yes it may not last long but you drive well enough that the 30 some racers you avoid very well on the track Friday.... My Impala is doing fine too right? lol


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Two guys have rented and put that Impala in the show right? I think Matt and Jud both made the A running it. Anyone else? That TT01 is like the neighborhood bike, everyone gets a ride!

Nice job on the new body Ed!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

More R kit tires have arrived by the way! Get em while they last... The 10 sets from last week were gobbled up quick!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Two guys have rented and put that Impala in the show right? I think Matt and Jud both made the A running it. Anyone else? That TT01 is like the neighborhood bike, everyone gets a ride!
> 
> Nice job on the new body Ed!


Its been driven by 4 different people...and still tickin


----------



## vtxjosh

Here's Chucky! said:


> More R kit tires have arrived by the way! Get em while they last... The 10 sets from last week were gobbled up quick!


We went through 20 last week Chuck.:thumbsup: 20 more came in today, but won't be around much longer.


----------



## vtxjosh

microed said:


>


That looks great Ed!:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

microed said:


> I finally got my Porsche 911 turbo body mounted to the tt-01. I'll try it out this Friday. I doubt it will stay white for long.


Fresh meat! Lol! We're going to need a bigger boat! What movie?

I'm working on a late model body for my Slash. Since I don't have a kid I'll wash my dog in it first since it's so frigg'n huge like a baby bath tub!

http://www.losi.com/Products/Features.aspx?ProdId=LOSA8096


----------



## vtxjosh

Here's Chucky! said:


> We're going to need a bigger boat! What movie?


Jaws, duh:drunk:




Here's Chucky! said:


> Since I don't have a kid I'll wash my dog in it first since it's so frigg'n huge like a baby bath tub!


Lol that's about right!


----------



## twin racers

Did u guys get any wheels in (Josh)


----------



## INDEED

More specific?

They had 0 and +2 tamiya wheels

I was there last night for a while

Indeed


----------



## Indy Rc

twin racers said:


> Did u guys get any wheels in (Josh)


Which wheels are you looking for Don?


----------



## Matt P.

It's days like today that I wish the powers that be would pave the field on the north side of the dirt track at Indy RC so we could all race some outdoor asphalt TC.


----------



## INDEED

Matt P. said:


> It's days like today that I wish the powers that be would pave the field on the north side of the dirt track at Indy RC so we could all race some outdoor asphalt TC.


I'm with this guy!


----------



## bpalmer

Matt P. said:


> It's days like today that I wish the powers that be would pave the field on the north side of the dirt track at Indy RC so we could all race some outdoor asphalt TC.


 Outdoor Track in Dayton Will be up and running real soon @ THE HOBBY SHOP


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Can I get a set or two of the Tamiya 53800 blue aluminum rear uprights please? A set or two for the shop would probably sell...


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Josh could you add Tamiya 42138 (k parts) two of them.... you guys have the hook up :thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

All I wanna do is uh zoom, zoom, zoom!










Indy's HQ for Tamiya Mini's and TT01's!


----------



## twin racers

Black five star I think it's 0 offset that need for Tt-01


----------



## Matt P.

1BrownGuy said:


> Josh could you add Tamiya 42138 (k parts) two of them.... you guys have the hook up :thumbsup:


Is the community TT01 Impala available again this Friday? I swear I'm gonna buy one of these for myself one day. Good news is that it looks like my USGT car will be back on the track maybe as soon as the 23rd. Hopefully the racing doesn't take a massive drop off because of the good weather.


----------



## longbeard

It's an early spring, probably a cold snap or two left, but yes.... It's the time when people quit RC. 

Anyone here planning on quitting for the warm months?


----------



## INDEED

Matt - you can race my tt01 if you like; I am showing up but just want to drift. Should be enough of us to do so! (Chris Houston and myself)

Let me know!

Nate


----------



## INDEED

longbeard said:


> It's an early spring, probably a cold snap or two left, but yes.... It's the time when people quit RC.
> 
> Anyone here planning on quitting for the warm months?


Not myself I'm addicted!

Soon very soon adding a 417x to my collection so needless to say I'm in it for the long haul.

Nate


----------



## INDEED

Twinracer- I have my stock r kit wheels and tires if you want them; let me know!

Nate


----------



## Indy Rc

twin racers said:


> Black five star I think it's 0 offset that need for Tt-01


We have 3 different black wheels in stock that are 0 offset, but none of them are 5 spoke Don. I will see what I can find.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

These seem to be the most popular TT01 wheels so far:

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXWG22&P=7

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGF14&P=7

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXABZM&P=7


----------



## Indy Rc

Here's Chucky! said:


> These seem to be the most popular TT01 wheels so far:
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXWG22&P=7
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGF14&P=7
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXABZM&P=7


Ordered :thumbsup:


----------



## rcracer1971

Here's Chucky! said:


> These seem to be the most popular TT01 wheels so far:
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXWG22&P=7
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGF14&P=7
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXABZM&P=7


Chuck you have p.m or did!


----------



## or8ital

Indy Rc said:


> $489.99 but there is a 3 week backorder so if you need it let me know quick.:thumbsup:


Do you ship?


----------



## Indy Rc

or8ital said:


> Do you ship?


We can.


----------



## Indy Rc

On behalf of Rich, Tom, Doug, Rob & I we would all like to thank all you guys for the great winter we have had! A couple guys from Tamiya came by the shop yesterday and seemed very impressed with what we have going on. You guys are the best group of people/racers around and you have all had a big part in the great success we've been having on Friday nights! Thanks to all of you, it's been a blast so far let's keep it going!:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

Josh, did my redcat spur gear come in yet? 
Tks..


----------



## Matt P.

Indy Rc said:


> On behalf of Rich, Tom, Doug, Rob & I we would all like to thank all you guys for the great winter we have had! A couple guys from Tamiya came by the shop yesterday and seemed very impressed with what we have going on. You guys are the best group of people/racers around and you have all had a big part in the great success we've been having on Friday nights! Thanks to all of you, it's been a blast so far let's keep it going!:thumbsup:


Thank you to everyone at Indy RC that give us a great place to race, a great place to shop, and a great place to make friends!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Pm for FrankNitti


----------



## FrankNitti

Thanks Brownguy...pm sent


----------



## Indy Rc

FrankNitti said:


> Josh, did my redcat spur gear come in yet?
> Tks..


I'm unloading a Redcat shipment now, so I think it's here. I will let you know here soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

Indy Rc said:


> I'm unloading a Redcat shipment now, so I think it's here. I will let you know here soon.:thumbsup:


Cool.. tks!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## INDEED

Matt P. said:


> Thank you to everyone at Indy RC that give us a great place to race, a great place to shop, and a great place to make friends!


I concur!

Nate


----------



## Here's Chucky!

It's this one Josh / Houston.

TAMIYA 84264

http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=84264

Building the Tamiya 84264

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...92+Daytona+Winner&hl=en&gbv=2&tbm=isch&itbs=1


----------



## Indy Rc

FrankNitti said:


> Cool.. tks!!!! :thumbsup:


It's here.:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

Indy Rc said:


> It's here.:thumbsup:


Thanks!!!! I'll be down this eve..


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Chuck, that is a cool kit. What type of tires come with it?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Soft foams, I think the F103's, etc are based off it and should accept the rubber tires and wheels that work on those as well. I've got one on order! It's a vintage WGT!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

100th Page Approaching! All aboard! Woot, woot!


----------



## Indy Rc

Alot of people on here, it must be the anticipation over the 100th page!!!:hat:


----------



## Indy Rc

who will cross us over???:hat::hat::hat:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

How many of these have you had?


----------



## Indy Rc

come on somebody do it!:hat::hat::hat::hat:


----------



## longbeard

Here's Chucky! said:


> How many of these have you had?


Oh.... A hundred or so..

D**nit


----------



## Indy Rc

Here's Chucky! said:


> How many of these have you had?


Houston has all of those.:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Something to get you warmed up?


----------



## Indy Rc

This is like Russian roulette.:hat::hat::hat::hat::hat:


----------



## longbeard

_ __ __ 
/' \ /'__`\ /'__`\ 
/\_, \/\ \/\ \/\ \/\ \ 
\/_/\ \ \ \ \ \ \ \ \ \ 
\ \ \ \ \_\ \ \ \_\ \
\ \_\ \____/\ \____/
\/_/\/___/ \/___/


----------



## Indy Rc

and I caught the bullit yipeeeeee!!!!!!:hat::hat::hat::hat::hat::hat:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Indy Rc said:


> Houston has all of those.:thumbsup:


You know, you're probably right! They're in a hidden hide-out where he comes out at night and fights against crime in his Tamiya Tights!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

It's a party now! Hit it!


----------



## longbeard

Race to 101?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Here's Chucky! said:


> You know, you're probably right! They're in a hidden hide-out where he comes out at night and fights against crime in his Tamiya Tights!


It's a UNIFORM!!!! not tights.......lol


----------



## microed

Indy Rc said:


> On behalf of Rich, Tom, Doug, Rob & I we would all like to thank all you guys for the great winter we have had! A couple guys from Tamiya came by the shop yesterday and seemed very impressed with what we have going on. You guys are the best group of people/racers around and you have all had a big part in the great success we've been having on Friday nights! Thanks to all of you, it's been a blast so far let's keep it going!:thumbsup:


Thanks for creating an affordable class (tt-01) that is a blast for beginners and veterans alike. Many tracks don't realize the value in such a class.

Tamiya reps? Were they on a top secret corporate spying mission?


----------



## Matt P.

Indy RC...what brushless ESC's do you guy's currently have in stock? Do you guy's have any connection to Speed Passion products?


----------



## hurtsogood369

Hey guys. I have a friend looking for a used tc6 or tc5. Anybody have anything laying around


----------



## vtxjosh

Matt P. said:


> Indy RC...what brushless ESC's do you guy's currently have in stock? Do you guy's have any connection to Speed Passion products?


No, we don't have any Speed Passion Matt. We do have a Novak Edge that seems to be a nice speedo. Houston bought one last week. I don't recall what else we have in stock but Rich and Nikki are there if you wanna give them a call.:thumbsup:


----------



## vtxjosh

hurtsogood369 said:


> Hey guys. I have a friend looking for a used tc6 or tc5. Anybody have anything laying around


I think we have a used TC5 at the shop.


----------



## hurtsogood369

Price?


----------



## longbeard

hurtsogood369 said:


> Price?


Extra for you.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Post number 1500 girls! Woot, woot!


----------



## 87STX

Josh I hope your not tryin to sale my car.


----------



## 87STX

First on 101 ha Chuck.


----------



## longbeard

87STX said:


> Josh I hope your not tryin to sale my car.


Not sold, but I "tuned it up" for you while you've been away. It's got a kickin' "set-up" on it now.


----------



## 87STX

Silver can and a odyssey body?


----------



## Indy Rc

Time to build the track.


----------



## FrankNitti

Sounds like a plan....I'm sure the INDY RC staff will make it a great layout. (working on my gotta leave work early today cough now) LOL... :thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

*Track is ready!!!*


----------



## Indy Rc

Indeed, your Slash is sold!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## INDEED

Indy Rc said:


> Indeed, your Slash is sold!!!:thumbsup:


Hell yeah! 417x here I come!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Check this one out Josh!


----------



## Indy Rc

longbeard where are you and Shawn?


----------



## Crptracer

Man I bet there is some good racing going on I just got home from work about an hour ago..SUK.. Had my gt body ready and my tt01.. Work should not get in the way of my track time ugh!!!


----------



## longbeard

Indy Rc said:


> longbeard where are you and Shawn?


I couldn't make it tonight. Figured he was there. 

Be there tomorrow


----------



## INDEED

You're missing out! Tonight has turned into wreck the impala rental!

I hope Matt bought the rental coverage; he's gonna need it!

Boogity boogity bishes!

Nate


----------



## jonesy112

Crptracer said:


> Man I bet there is some good racing going on I just got home from work about an hour ago..SUK.. Had my gt body ready and my tt01.. Work should not get in the way of my track time ugh!!!


C'mon Steve, get your priorities in line


----------



## vtxjosh

Great night tonight! Thanks to all that made it out!:thumbsup:


----------



## INDEED

So excited for the Australian GP! F1 is almost upon us!

Since I'm new to this hobby; how often do F1 on-road classes become "popular"?

Did I just miss it? Has it been eons ago? I know the 3 people we'll make a class thing; but I'm referring to the majority. We have an awesome group; I really enjoy chatting it up with this RC family I've grown to love and just curious as to what everyone thinks the next class of on road will be. TT01's for life? I'm not tired of mine at all; but I imagine a 1/10 scale monaco and blasting around it in a F104.

I will no longer drink and post...moving on


----------



## vtxjosh

INDEED said:


> I know the 3 people we'll make a class thing


We don't do the 3 make a class thing on onroad night. We only run the three classes we are setup for. The reason is in the past it diluted the program and when that happens people bail because of a lack of racers in a particular class. We used to do that but we stopped because you would have a bunch of different heats with only 2 or 3 cars instead of a numerous like we do in TT-01 for example.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Had a great time last night racing .... good turn out !

Drift guys Ill get something going I promise...just have not had the time


----------



## BadSign

INDEED said:


> So excited for the Australian GP! F1 is almost upon us!
> 
> Since I'm new to this hobby; how often do F1 on-road classes become "popular"?


F1's been tried a couple times in the last 3-4 years. Personally, I love it! The cars are a blast to drive. Unfortunately, we never seem to be able to set up consistent rules, and Some of us (including me) don't race often enough tokeep the class going.

Personally, I'd just go ahead and buy one anyways, then you can drive it around and practice. I have an exotek converted F103 foam car right bow, but I'm slowly converting to a rubber tire car. F1 is having a big revival in California, and there's some racing in Northern Indiana and Ohio. Maybe one of these days.


----------



## Matt P.

1BrownGuy...you have a PM


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Matt P. said:


> 1BrownGuy...you have a PM


Replied


----------



## microed

1BrownGuy said:


> Had a great time last night racing .... good turn out !
> 
> Drift guys Ill get something going I promise...just have not had the time


I had a great time too, even though my motor locked up after I got ran over by most of the field in the first turn of the first lap. I think the violence of the collision caused my heat sink to twist around and get into the end of the drive shaft causing the lock up. By the time I figured that out the race was half over.

This Friday will likely be my last race till Fall. There is a slight chance I might make another race yet this season.

If you drift guys don't mind, I might join you after the races are over this Friday. I have some plastic tires that work good for drifting on concrete, but I am not sure if they will work on carpet.


----------



## INDEED

reason for quitting until fall?

better be a damn good one!

INDEED


----------



## microed

INDEED said:


> reason for quitting until fall?
> 
> better be a damn good one!
> 
> INDEED


House to take care of, yard to take care of. I do a little traveling. I ride, race, build and fabricate bicycles which takes a lot of my time during warm weather months. Etc, etc, etc......


----------



## Matt P.

INDEED said:


> reason for quitting until fall?
> 
> better be a damn good one!
> 
> INDEED


You didn't know? He takes every spring and summer off so he can construct his evil plan for RC racing dominance in the fall and winter.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Cyberdyne Systems RCTC1000 Coming!*

Yeah driver! Get em if you can. The new Cyberdyne Systems RCTC1000 is gonna be an on-road killer for sure. I've seen these run away from the best of them like Red Cat, Tyco, oh driver! These are meant for the track boys and girls. Ain't no fooling around this go round so be warned. This ain't your momma's RC car and should be for competitive use only! The RCTC1000 Comes with unlimited tuning adjustments, traction control, built in lipo warmer, Cyberdyne patented motor/esc climate control system, easy drive button for on the fly, winners mode handling and a free tuning guide for dummies, along with auto driver, oh driver! Inflatable regenerative rubber/foam tire mix with 1080p resolution wheel projectors to always insure the correct wheels are in place. Software for wheel projector comes with legal Tamiya software for TT01 class but VTA, USGT and others are available for download! Body projector in works! Ain't no comodde for sure! Hearing that the first 1000 sold will come with radio attachment to allow finger cooling and heating for changes in climate! Also included is Cyberdyne eye wear to project read outs, lap times, tire/motor temps, track layout, race position, heart rate and perspiration read-outs in lenses to see whats happening while your on the drivers stand. What will they think up next? MSRP to be determined so save up now driver!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Top Secret CRCTC1000 found!*

Top Secret screen capture found driver!


----------



## INDEED

"wolfie is fine John; when are you coming home?"

*click*

Your fosta parents are dead - Arnold t1000


----------



## longbeard

microed said:


> House to take care of, yard to take care of. I do a little traveling. I ride, race, build and fabricate bicycles which takes a lot of my time during warm weather months. Etc, etc, etc......


I'd like to asphalt all that grows green outside my house.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

INDEED said:


> "wolfie is fine John; when are you coming home?"
> 
> *click*
> 
> Your fosta parents are dead - Arnold t1000


Lol! That obvious huh?


----------



## FrankNitti

Indy RC Staff... Looking for a 50,53 and 56t 64pitch pinion for my USGT car, do you have in stock?

Tks..:thumbsup:


----------



## Matt P.

FrankNitti said:


> Indy RC Staff... Looking for a 50,53 and 56t 64pitch pinion for my USGT car, do you have in stock?
> 
> Tks..:thumbsup:


Add 46 & 47 to that list


----------



## Indy Rc

FrankNitti said:


> Indy RC Staff... Looking for a 50,53 and 56t 64pitch pinion for my USGT car, do you have in stock?
> 
> Tks..:thumbsup:


Yes:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

Matt P. said:


> Add 46 & 47 to that list


We have that also.:thumbsup:


----------



## INDEED

Do you have a 417x on order? 

I can't wait!

Indeed


----------



## Indy Rc

INDEED said:


> Do you have a 417x on order?
> 
> I can't wait!
> 
> Indeed


Tomorrow it will be here!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

Indy Rc said:


> Yes:thumbsup:


Thanks, I'll be down..:thumbsup:


----------



## INDEED

Anyone w a 417x chassis want to offer any pre build advice would be much appreciated!

Also; been reading about finishing carbon parts using ca glue to give it a high gloss look. Any pointers? Good idea?

Still need electronics - recommendations on servo/esc/motor?

Thanks for any and all input!

Indeed


----------



## INDEED

CarbOn chassis how to I'm planning on following

http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=16


----------



## Matt P.

INDEED said:


> Anyone w a 417x chassis want to offer any pre build advice would be much appreciated!
> 
> Also; been reading about finishing carbon parts using ca glue to give it a high gloss look. Any pointers? Good idea?
> 
> Still need electronics - recommendations on servo/esc/motor?
> 
> Thanks for any and all input!
> 
> Indeed


Ask Houston about the spur gear mod...you will run into an issue with most brands of spur gears not fitting due to tamiya's 4-prong pulley thing (you will understand what I'm saying when you get to that part in the instructions). Unless of course, you want to run the included spurs.

On the chassis, I've never actually done the CA thing, but some people say it is absolutely necessary. It depends on who you talk to.

If you haven't bought a servo, I would recommend buying a low-profile servo like the futaba S9551. You can still use regular servos, but the low-profile one gives you a little more room for your electronics. 

Your choice of ESC is pretty much unlimited since we run blinky stock spec mode. So as long as the ESC has a blinky mode, you are ok. Don't worry about getting some really expensive speedo to be competitive. Indy RC has a bunch of good options. 

Motor...if you are wanting to do the USGT class, I would go with one of the trinity 21.5 motors (D3 or RevTech). I believe Indy RC stocks both.

Hope this helps!


----------



## INDEED

Thanks Matt! 

Did you get this chassis as well for usgt?

Indeed


----------



## INDEED

Thanks to IndyRC for a great deal on this kit and helping me work a trade in!

Josh you're the man!

And BOOM!!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

INDEED said:


> Thanks to IndyRC for a great deal on this kit and helping me work a trade in!
> 
> Josh you're the man!
> 
> And BOOM!!


:woohoo: Ill trade you a slash for it INDEED...lol


----------



## Matt P.

1BrownGuy...you have another PM


----------



## microed

Hey Chuck, don't forget to bring me some vinyl to use for paint masks!


----------



## Matt P.

microed said:


> Hey Chuck, don't forget to bring me some vinyl to use for paint masks!


Talking about masks...I started painting the Corvette Prototype tonight. Obviously it wont be done by tomorrow, but I will show you when it's done.


----------



## BadSign

INDEED said:


> Still need electronics - recommendations on servo/esc/motor?
> 
> 
> Indeed





Matt P. said:


> If you haven't bought a servo, I would recommend buying a low-profile servo like the futaba S9551. You can still use regular servos, but the low-profile one gives you a little more room for your electronics.
> 
> Your choice of ESC is pretty much unlimited since we run blinky stock spec mode. So as long as the ESC has a blinky mode, you are ok. Don't worry about getting some really expensive speedo to be competitive. Indy RC has a bunch of good options.


Low profile is definately the way to go. Not only does it free up chassis space, but it balances the car better. I just switched to a KO Propo 2413 and it's fantastic. The S9551 is probably more popular and a little less $.

If you need a blinky-only ESC, the Speed Passion Cirtix Spec is a really good one. Light, small, and cheap..


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Friday! race day


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Pm for Matt P.


----------



## Indy Rc

*Tonight!!!
Onroad Night: TT-01, Mini Cooper, & USGT!!!*


----------



## longbeard

I'll be there!

Hope my car works!


----------



## Matt P.

Indy RC...I PM'd you


----------



## Indy Rc

Matt P. said:


> Indy RC...I PM'd you


pm returned!:thumbsup:


----------



## Matt P.

Indy Rc said:


> pm returned!:thumbsup:


Replied


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Matt P. Cancel that Pm


----------



## longbeard

Roger, Roger.


----------



## Matt P.

1BrownGuy said:


> Matt P. Cancel that Pm


replied...if you didn't know any better, just by reading this thread you'd think Indy RC, 1BrownGuy, and I were plotting some evil plan in secret haha!


----------



## longbeard

Man, can I get a pm too? I want in the cool kids club!


----------



## Matt P.

Longbeard, you have a PM


----------



## longbeard

Matt P. said:


> Longbeard, you have a PM


Replied.


AWESOME!!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard said:


> Replied.
> 
> 
> AWESOME!!


You got a pitty Pm......lol


----------



## 87STX

Longbeard you have pms


----------



## longbeard

Midol please


----------



## trxrsr

burp.


----------



## longbeard

Good program guys.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

good crowd and track layout ...too bad I wasnt feeling so well due to a sinus infection but had good time hanging out with some friends

glad we fixed your problem Greg ( aka Longbeard)


----------



## longbeard

1BrownGuy said:


> good crowd and track layout ...too bad I wasnt feeling so well due to a sinus infection but had good time hanging out with some friends
> 
> glad we fixed your problem Greg ( aka Longbeard)


We did!


----------



## INDEED

And by problem he ment some extra tamPons

Bazinga!

Indeed


----------



## longbeard

This has gone viral. Maybe you haven't seen it...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

So running at a 30 lap per 5 minute pace how long does it take to turn 30 laps? Haha!

Nice turnout, roughly 30 entrees which included, 3 heats of tt01's along with mini's and usgt. Hopefully see everyone that can make it next week!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

INDEED you has a .............................................................................................................................................................................................................PM


----------



## INDEED

fffuuuu; fun build but too much time in one sitting. 5hrs in so far; which 2 of those hrs were dedicated to chassis preparations. looks sick!!!

sorry for blurry iphone pic


----------



## longbeard

Looks good!

You need some carbon fiber shoes now...


----------



## rcracer1971

Hey guys I have for sale an unknown brand of touring car. Car is all aluminum chassis. shocks look associated. Has belt drives, 1 spool, 1diif. I do not know much if anything about these cars. I got it to run Spec class at RCAR and just never have got around to it. Can be if nothing else a good parts car. Asking $50.

Also, I do not know if anyone is running oval over there, but I have a Custom works Pan Car I am selling as well. Did run it there in the I.R.C.S.C class few times last summer. Had fun. Can also let body go I painted for it. This car will not Disappoint. Asking $150 
I am also selling a T3 and T4 stadium trucks if anybody is interested. T3 is current truck to beat on the oval at RCAR. 11 T.Q'S 10 wins January on. T4 was backup. Ran in a heat race the first time today since built and got 48 laps to the normal 50 to 51. Little bit of tweaking and gearing. Truck will be as fast.
Can P.m me.

Thanks


----------



## INDEED

Done! Ordered d3 trinity Futaba servo and Novak edge esc; should be ready tomorrow and racing friday!

Really nice kit; tamiya is excellent quality and directions for the most part were easy to follow. Thanks to Matt Houston chad and the Indy sluts staff for tech support.


----------



## 87STX

All you onroad guys we just took in an XRay T2. Great for USGT come chek it out. INDY RC.


----------



## longbeard

Got bored yesterday...


----------



## 1BrownGuy

longbeard said:


> Got bored yesterday...


bored huh...I need to ship some bodies your way then


----------



## microed

longbeard said:


> Got bored yesterday...


What! No more viper? Say it ain't so!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

INDEEED...I have a spur pinion you can use for Friday


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Chuck Ray .... your info has been sent :freak:


----------



## INDEED

hideous...









better...










still wrenching; hope to have this thing screaming soon!

INDEED


----------



## 1BrownGuy

yeah that is the most hideous finger I have ever seen....lol

nice braid work


----------



## cwoods34

Wow, that looks incredible, especially on the black D3 can! :thumbsup:


----------



## INDEED

I mod PC's and have all sizes of black wire sleeving and heat shrink. typical builds are fully sleeved and there are tons of wires in some of the rigs i've had the pleasure of building.

I used 1/8" ID sleeving and it seems to fit perfect on motor/esc and battery wires. I will throw some in my box and pass some out to whoever would like some! I have yards of this stuff so no worries; I'll be at the track friday. Just look for the guy in the shoes with the nub finger that smells of cabbage.

(buss plug time! www.ndcomputing.com)

INDEED


----------



## cwoods34

INDEED said:


> I mod PC's and have all sizes of black wire sleeving and heat shrink. typical builds are fully sleeved and there are tons of wires in some of the rigs i've had the pleasure of building.
> 
> I used 1/8" ID sleeving and it seems to fit perfect on motor/esc and battery wires. I will throw some in my box and pass some out to whoever would like some! I have yards of this stuff so no worries; I'll be at the track friday. Just look for the guy in the shoes with the nub finger that smells of cabbage.
> 
> (buss plug time! www.ndcomputing.com)
> 
> INDEED


What about colors besides black? I'd be happy to buy some.


----------



## INDEED

cwoods34 said:


> What about colors besides black? I'd be happy to buy some.


Since I build non stop I typically get a "pc sleeve kit"

It will come with an assortment of I.D's and shrink. Colored kits are an option and you can even mismatch the heat shrink.

I have tons of black; I have everyone covered on that! 

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g35...-Sleeving_Kits-System_Sleeving_Kit-Page1.html

hope this helps!

INDEED


----------



## cwoods34

Blue AND orange..... well, no way I can decide that. Both I guess


----------



## longbeard

Love me some wire sleeving.

Indeed... I've used some north bridge fans for cooling fans in RC before and I've always thought it would be cool to utilize some LED fans from the PC world for some RC bling. Get on that and let me know when you've got it figured out!


----------



## INDEED

*Edit - FIXED!* Houston pointed out that I didn't need to run the rubber gromet insert or the collar inserts. Was causing it to be off by a couple mm. Removed per his advice and all is well. Moving on to another problem; esc is spitting out a binding error. most likely the gear mesh is not right so i'll have to wait until I get the correct pin/spur combo and that entails grinding off a couple small legs on the spur holder. Until tomorrow!

so she won't be running tonight.

Old News - unfortunately the futaba s9551 doesn't line up with the chassis mounting holes. im at a stand still.

sleeved all wires though; sure does look pretty now that all the electronics are in. havnt secured a couple items yet as i dont know if i can fix the servo issue; if another servo is needed i didn't want to rip off new servo tape and deal with that mess. 

pics of the issue 



















anyone? bueller? maybe its my turn to get some pms because this is getting frustrating....errr PM's

INDEED


----------



## INDEED

Matt p - where are the pics of this corvette prototype? Anxiously waiting to see it!

Indeed


----------



## cwoods34

What's the schedule for Friday racing? I put the USGT car back together, so thought I'd come race since RCAR is oval all weekend. The Red Bull Lexus hasn't seen the track in awhile ..... putting some lights on it tonight!

Plus I want to see the wonderfully wired 416 of "INDEED".


----------



## INDEED

Well the 417x lives! Had a new out of box motor failure 

Replaced and all is well!

I left the shop about 10 yards of sleeving and will bring 10 more Friday for any that would like some.

IndyRC racing starts at 4; qualifiers around 7 and mains shortly after 830ish.

Usgt mini and tt01! Typically 30+ entries weekly

Hope to see you there

Indeed


----------



## cwoods34

Ah, *417*! Thanks! I only have a set of belted X-patterns, but I hopefully am borrowing a set from someone.


----------



## Matt P.

INDEED said:


> Matt p - where are the pics of this corvette prototype? Anxiously waiting to see it!
> 
> Indeed


Haha...I will post a teaser pic of it tonight. It is nowhere near finished, but is painted and mounted on the 417 right now. You probably won't see it friday, but maybe the next friday. I've got plans for some custom decals/stickers.

Which brings me to a question for Indy RC. Do you guys have any brushless speedo's $100 or under in stock at the moment (that isn't a duratrax)?

I'm getting tired of waiting on my blown ESC to come back from service. I think I may just buy a new one and sell the old one when it comes back...if it ever does. Makes me think the "Service Center" is actually one person with a $10 soldering iron and a pair of extra hands from radio shack.


----------



## INDEED

I think they have another nOvak edge esc there

Thought I saw another one anyways; same one I'm running.

Indeed


----------



## HO DRIVER

It's great to see Indy Slots is alive and thriving with racing. Me and the HO guys helped open and kick start Indy Slots and I still have very found memories of the place I called home for a long time!

I do hope to drop by some day and see what else is going on there because it's been a while!

Later! :wave:



~ Jeff


----------



## Railroader

SOLD!!! Thanks guys.

Hey guys, I had an unexpected bill come up and not working these last two weeks has drained my savings. I am selling my Associated TC6.1 to raise some funds.

I plan on racing USGT at IRCRH this Friday, I'll have everything with me it someone is interested. It's a great car, and would make an awesome USGT car, but I need $$$.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=358552

Let me know if you are interested.









The missing screw will be replaced, I PROMISE!!!


----------



## Matt P.

Here it is...the first pic of the corvette prototype. The red looks really cool under bright light. The lexan is very glossy and makes the red almost sparkle even though it's not a metallic color.

I have a cool sticker package in store for this body. I plan on replacing the lexan wing that came with it for a black plastic wing that will be more realistic.


----------



## INDEED

Awesome car! Sorry to hear about the money issues. My brother will definitely be interested in the esc/motor and possibly servo setup for his 417x

I'll tell him to check your listing tomorrow.

Indeed


----------



## Railroader

INDEED said:


> Awesome car! Sorry to hear about the money issues. My brother will definitely be interested in the esc/motor and possibly servo setup for his 417x
> 
> I'll tell him to check your listing tomorrow.
> 
> Indeed


Sorry! I just sold the car, ESC, and servo. The $$ problems should be sorted out soon, it's a very complicated story, but essentially I have to pay a bill for my former employer that they are going to reimburse me for, and then the State of Indiana is going to reimburse them for. Basically, because the birthdate of one of the kids that was in the grouphome was wrong and Hoosier Healthcare won't pay for the child's surgery. And because I was the signer of the waiver for the child's surgery, I am responsible for the full cost of the ACL surgery. I am only making a payment on the treatment so that I won't be reported to creditors. 

[SOAPBOX] If state medicare is any example of ObamaCare, then this country will collapse in a debt load so huge that we will all be eating rice imported from other countries, and only because of relief efforts. And Hoosier Health is relatively well run compared to other states' medicaid programs. [/SOAPBOX]


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Even better and why short course trucks rule!


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> Even better and why short course trucks rule!
> 
> Team Hot Wheels - The Yellow Driver's World Record Jump - YouTube


Man, I remember seeing that bright orange track and thinking I'd probably mess myself just standing at the top.


----------



## INDEED

really appreciate everyone that helped me out this evening.

frustrating night but have to start tuning sometime; prolly should of just waited til mondays practice but i couldn't resist after spending countless hours building and diagnosing motor and servo issues.

fast people out tonight and a very fast technical track. tom, jonesy, buddy, chad and the Indy RC staff - i owe you all some beers.

2 months into this hobby i can say i've learned quite a bit. biggest; setup setup setup! the simplest thing can really throw a car out of whack leaving you wanting to kill yourself...2 times  Which brings me to the TT01...that car is a solid beast. sure the hubs will leave your tool box full of unused tree's but the car is a great kit for the price. 

Until next week,
Indeed


----------



## cwoods34

Thanks for a great night! Had a blast with GT on the brutal layout


----------



## INDEED

cwoods - did you get some sleeving?

ill bring more next week and some 1/4' for those that requested it to cover wires as a group instead of individually.

INDEED


----------



## Matt P.

INDEED said:


> really appreciate everyone that helped me out this evening.
> 
> frustrating night but have to start tuning sometime; prolly should of just waited til mondays practice but i couldn't resist after spending countless hours building and diagnosing motor and servo issues.
> 
> fast people out tonight and a very fast technical track. tom, jonesy, buddy, chad and the Indy RC staff - i owe you all some beers.
> 
> 2 months into this hobby i can say i've learned quite a bit. biggest; setup setup setup! the simplest thing can really throw a car out of whack leaving you wanting to kill yourself...2 times  Which brings me to the TT01...that car is a solid beast. sure the hubs will leave your tool box full of unused tree's but the car is a great kit for the price.
> 
> Until next week,
> Indeed


Ive been in and out of the RC sport for 15 years now, and I can honestly say that the 417 is one of the more difficult cars to build, right up there with the Yokomo MR4-TC. There are so many different sizes of shims that you can hardly tell a difference between them all. I suggest you take a couple of days and rebuild your car. Buy a caliper gauge tool from harbor freight for $10 and use it to determine what size shims you have on everything. Believe me, it took me a good hour to figure out that I had used a .05mm shim instead of a .07mm shim on the steering bridge, which caused it to bind. Also use the caliper tool to precisely determine the length of all your turnbuckles. It's amazing what .2mm difference in length can make your car handle differently.

I will add that I noticed you broke a C hub. Look at the universal shaft closely, you may have bent it. The team TRF lightweight universals are very fast, but very easy to bend.


----------



## Matt P.

I had an absolute blast tonight...it's amazing how much fun you can have when you're car handles well right out of the box. I was amazed when I saw that I finished 3rd with all those fast guys.


----------



## longbeard

Matt P. said:


> Ive been in and out of the RC sport for 15 years now, and I can honestly say that the 417 is one of the more difficult cars to build, right up there with the Yokomo MR4-TC. There are so many different sizes of shims that you can hardly tell a difference between them all. I suggest you take a couple of days and rebuild your car. Buy a caliper gauge tool from harbor freight for $10 and use it to determine what size shims you have on everything. Believe me, it took me a good hour to figure out that I had used a .05mm shim instead of a .07mm shim on the steering bridge, which caused it to bind. Also use the caliper tool to precisely determine the length of all your turnbuckles. It's amazing what .2mm difference in length can make your car handle differently.


Option #2. I will buy said source of frustration from you for a very generous $50. This will make you feel relieved and have less stress in your life therefore you will possibly live longer. This car is very bad for you and you should part with it immediately. Take my offer as a gesture of good will in helping you preserve your longevity.


----------



## INDEED

yeah calipers were my best friend during the build.

the tamiya servo saver is getting replaced though. used wrong inserts; corrected and still seems to bind if a bit of force knocks a wheel seems to get off center a tad which is very nerve racking.

its going to take some time but it will get dialed in eventually. 

Indeed


----------



## longbeard

Matt P. said:


> I had an absolute blast tonight...it's amazing how much fun you can have when you're car handles well right out of the box. I was amazed when I saw that I finished 3rd with all those fast guys.


Nicely done against some hearty competitors.

Regarding winning... I'm going to need all of you guys to step up to the plate and either move or turn into a wall when you see me coming.


----------



## longbeard

INDEED said:


> yeah calipers were my best friend during the build.
> 
> the tamiya servo saver is getting replaced though. used wrong inserts; corrected and still seems to bind if a bit of force knocks a wheel seems to get off center a tad which is very nerve racking.
> 
> its going to take some time but it will get dialed in eventually.
> 
> Indeed


See? "Nerve wracking".. You're health is suffering. I wish to help you and will extend my generous offer to $62.


----------



## Railroader

INDEED said:


> really appreciate everyone that helped me out this evening.
> 
> frustrating night but have to start tuning sometime; prolly should of just waited til mondays practice but i couldn't resist after spending countless hours building and diagnosing motor and servo issues.
> 
> fast people out tonight and a very fast technical track. tom, jonesy, buddy, chad and the Indy RC staff - i owe you all some beers.


Just giving you fair warning: Jonesy and I *WILL* take you up on those beers. Just sayin'.

And look, 2 months into this hobby and you are already WAAAAYYY ahead of where I was when I started. It took me a couple years to get to where you are. There's a steep learning curve, but it will level out. A piece of advice that was given to me (which I chose to ignore at my own loss): Take you time and go slower, you will go faster because of it. Don't be afraid to gear your car significantly slower at first and then come up slowly in gearing. You will have more fun finishing a race 5 laps down than not finishing a race at all.


----------



## Railroader

INDEED said:


> yeah calipers were my best friend during the build.
> 
> the tamiya servo saver is getting replaced though. used wrong inserts; corrected and still seems to bind if a bit of force knocks a wheel seems to get off center a tad which is very nerve racking.
> 
> its going to take some time but it will get dialed in eventually.
> 
> Indeed


You're probably going to need another inner part of that servo saver. It might be binding up because of the glue residue. I have a few of them if you need them. I live in Greenwood and you can stop and get one from me anytime.

Those are awesome servo savers, but they need to be built _just right_.


----------



## Railroader

Had a great time tonight! I got stuck on a few boards and lost a few laps, but my lap times otherwise were pretty good, I just wish I could have broken that 8.000 second lap barrier.

Thanks Rich and the rest of the crew!


----------



## microed

Matt P. said:


> I had an absolute blast tonight...it's amazing how much fun you can have when you're car handles well right out of the box.


Don't tell me you bought another car.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Was fighting a bit of on power push with TC4/USGT car last night. Made a few changes and improved the performance. Didn't do too bad considering the layout and handling of the car.

Still cool to see all the different car bodies/paint jobs.


----------



## Matt P.

microed said:


> Don't tell me you bought another car.


Haha...yes and no, I'll tell you about it later


----------



## Railroader

What were the tire choices for USGT last night?

I ran Tamiya "R Kit" tires in the front and HPI X-patterns in the back and felt pretty hooked up. Does anyone know what Chuck P. was using in USGT?


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> What were the tire choices for USGT last night?
> 
> I ran Tamiya "R Kit" tires in the front and HPI X-patterns in the back and felt pretty hooked up. Does anyone know what Chuck P. was using in USGT?


Chuck was running x patterns, I had on vta tires, Cody started off on vta tires and ended up on x patterns I believe


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> Chuck was running x patterns, I had on vta tires, Cody started off on vta tires and ended up on x patterns I believe


VTA treads for me... the X-patterns I had rubbed the front fenders badly


----------



## Railroader

So, the "fast guys" were running VTA tires and X-Patterns. Probably the best tires for USGT at IRCRH.

What happened to Chuck in the main?


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> So, the "fast guys" were running VTA tires and X-Patterns. Probably the best tires for USGT at IRCRH.
> 
> What happened to Chuck in the main?


His B wire came undone from the motor......


----------



## 1BrownGuy

sounds like you guys had a blast...wish I could have made it but work (OT) seemed the better option.


----------



## Matt P.

1BrownGuy said:


> sounds like you guys had a blast...wish I could have made it but work (OT) seemed the better option.


I was wondering where you were! Gotta take the OT when it's available. My 417 was very fast right out of the box. So apparently whomever consults Tamiya on their stock setup knows what they're doing.

If anyone is wondering or cares, I was running x-patterns, pro compound. non-belted of course.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Matt P. said:


> I was wondering where you were! Gotta take the OT when it's available. My 417 was very fast right out of the box. So apparently whomever consults Tamiya on their stock setup knows what they're doing.
> 
> If anyone is wondering or cares, I was running x-patterns, pro compound. non-belted of course.


from what I heard it did do very well :thumbsup: Did you spit the motor mount?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Nice time with a lighter turnout than normal but good none the less for entering the time of year where it's nice and everyone heads outdoors. I think there were about 30 entrees which the bulk of cars were TT01's with about 8 or 9 USTG's and 3 or 4 coopers.

Chuck Pfahler was mad fast and the best in USGT, too bad his car broke in the main. Nice meeting you Chuck, hope to see you again. Good job on the first outing Matt! Right out of the box and 3rd is A-OK!

Enjoy the weekend everyone!


----------



## Matt P.

1BrownGuy said:


> from what I heard it did do very well :thumbsup: Did you spit the motor mount?


Nope. I could have used the extra flex in the tight turns. It was a little loose on power. Nothing I wouldn't be able to fix with a bit of tuning of the suspension. It wasn't so loose that I would need to cut the mount. I might try loosening a couple of the screws on the top deck next time. Tell you what...the handling of the 417 is night and day better than the TA06.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Matt P. said:


> Nope. I could have used the extra flex in the tight turns. It was a little loose on power. Nothing I wouldn't be able to fix with a bit of tuning of the suspension. It wasn't so loose that I would need to cut the mount. I might try loosening a couple of the screws on the top deck next time. Tell you what...the handling of the 417 is night and day better than the TA06.


all right Matt you were one the the "fast Guys" running x patterns of course


----------



## Railroader

1BrownGuy said:


> sounds like you guys had a blast...wish I could have made it but work (OT) seemed the better option.


You missed a *great* USGT a-main. Cody Woods won it with he and Jonesy running 50 laps. Chuck P. would have been in the running if not for the wire coming off his motor. Matt P. came in with 47 laps along with Buddy, and I had some boards that jumped out and stopped my car  keeping me at 46 laps.

At least that's my recollection of events


----------



## Matt P.

Railroader said:


> You missed a *great* USGT a-main. Cody Woods won it with he and Jonesy running 40 laps. Chuck P. would have been in the running if not for the wire coming off his motor. Matt P. came in with 37 laps along with Buddy, and I had some boards that jumped out and stopped my car  keeping me at 36 laps along with the rest of us. We all ran pretty competitively.
> 
> At least that's my recollection of events


Add 10 to all the laps and you got it. I was more impressed with myself runing several sub 8 second laps then i was with coming in 3rd. I think the only time I was marshall-ed was right at the start when I cliped the rear end of someone which put me on my lid. Luckily my car slid right to the turn marshall


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Finally my 417x build is complete! Soon we'll have a 417x challenge with 4 of us at Indy RC having them... Possibly 5 if Andy gets one! Should we wear leather jackets and call ourselves the T-Birds? Lol!










I grinded my diff assembly to fit any spur gear on it. Is a 100 spur / 50 pinion a good starting point (Nate, Matt, or Houston)?


----------



## Railroader

Here's Chucky! said:


> Is a 100 spur / 50 pinion a good starting point (Nate, Matt, or Houston)?


That's a bit of a low FDR, I'd run a 100s/48p.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Finally my 417x build is complete! Soon we'll have a 417x challenge with 4 of us at Indy RC having them... Possibly 5 if Andy gets one! Should we wear leather jackets and call ourselves the T-Birds? Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grinded my diff assembly to fit any spur gear on it. Is a 100 spur / 50 pinion a good starting point (Nate, Matt, or Houston)?


good starting point for the 417 Chuck that about a 3.89 fdr if the track gets tight might go up a bit ....egad!!! you have way to much battery wire sticking up youll throw your roll center off .............jk ...............looks good


----------



## Here's Chucky!

1BrownGuy said:


> good starting point for the 417 Chuck that about a 3.89 fdr if the track gets tight might go up a bit


Thanks, I remember hearing be around 3.9 so I was hoping that would work. Got a body in the paint shop so will hopefully have ready this week.

Man I am really impressed now that it's complete. Very smooth like you said...


----------



## 1BrownGuy

by going up I mean fdr number 3.974 / 4.057 / 4.143


----------



## Matt P.

Uh oh....another 417...indy rc better stock up on c blocks! Haha


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Check on that fdr!

That battery wire is from the 417x giving the electronics a stiffy! Ha!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Gettting another project finished up what would I gear this at (not my truck ) but I do have these tracks for mine ...... too many projects











could slap them on the 417 for the hell of it there treaded!!!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Matt P. said:


> Uh oh....another 417...indy rc better stock up on c blocks! Haha


Yup! We need to make a list of our demands! X-pattern tires with wheels would be a good idea.

The tt01 r kit wheels rub, should I add shims? Any of you guys have this issue?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

1BrownGuy said:


> Gettting another project finished up what would I gear this at (not my truck ) but I do have these tracks for mine ...... too many projects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could slap them on the 417 for the hell of it there treaded!!!



Looks like a vehicle that they could have used in the movie "The Thing".


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Yup! We need to make a list of our demands! X-pattern tires with wheels would be a good idea.
> 
> The tt01 r kit wheels rub, should I add shims? Any of you guys have this issue?


I have shimmed out the wheels until the didnt rub really didnt notice much change .... but I be no expert either boss...lol


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Need to get me some more shims, I like the r kit treaded tires. Nice price for performance...


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Matt P. said:


> Uh oh....another 417...indy rc better stock up on c blocks! Haha


Hey fellow 417 owners I have been using this "c" hub tamiya ( 51293)Its a little softer material than the reinforced "c" hub and will flex but less likely to break for club racing fun. 

But if I wanna get serious I switch to the rigid "c" hub and drink a gallon of tire dope and consult my tarot cards to see if it worth racing or not and wear my power color from my home land.....oops I have said too much.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I got serious today... Ran a championship race in my driveway! 1st prize... Reese's Peanutbutter Cups and Yoohoo! Guess what the class rules were... Your name had to be Chuck and have the number 24 on your body! Lol!

But really, we need to let Indy RC know what parts to stock up for the 417's for everyone.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

They have no problem getting that particular part (#51293)


----------



## Here's Chucky!

One more thing then I'm out...

Do they make another piece to add / remove rear tow in on the rear of the 417?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Here's Chucky! said:


> One more thing then I'm out...
> 
> Do they make another piece to add / remove rear tow in on the rear of the 417?


 ***THIS IS INFORMATION FROM ANother person/forum but very useful***


each block has a 0.5° of angle step between each one, and they range, from widest to narrowest as

1F - TAM54074
1E - TAM54073 (TAM53896 for 415 version),
1D - TAM54072 (TAM51068)
1C - TAM54071 (TAM51067),
1B - TAM54070 (TAM51066),
1A - TAM54069 (TAM51065),
1X - TAM54068 (TAM51069),
1XA - TAM54067 (TAM53808),
1XB - TAM54066 (TAM53809),
1XC - TAM54065 (TAM53810),
1XD - TAM54064 (TAM53811).

So using a combination of 1XA/1E on the rear of the car (usually, people state the blocks as going from f->r on the car, so FF/FR, and RF/RR) will give 3° of rear toe-in. However, if you look on the chart above, you'll also notice that a combination of 1XD/1B will also give 3° of rear toe-in, so what the difference?


You can read more here 

http://www.thard.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=30


----------



## INDEED

I'll be running practice tomorrow w the 417x. Currently geared 4.3 as I wait a pinion and spur; but the speed will be a good learning pace.

I already cracked a c hub 

Replaced but more of a pain in replacing than a tt01 hub. ESP can see losing shims and collar inserts as well.

Great car and just finished a body for it. Andy's is done just waiting for esc and servo and he's ready.

We are running Friday; myself just usgt. Andy is going to enter both classes.

Maybe see some of you tomorrow for shake downs.

Indeed


----------



## rcracer1971

Here's Chucky! said:


> I got serious today... Ran a championship race in my driveway! 1st prize... Reese's Peanutbutter Cups and Yoohoo! Guess what the class rules were... Your name had to be Chuck and have the number 24 on your body! Lol!
> 
> But really, we need to let Indy RC know what parts to stock up for the 417's for everyone.


Just proves you are a legend in your own mind. LOL!

Since it looks like you are not gonna be running your U.S.G.T, can I Run it?
You know I am a good driver.


----------



## Railroader

1BrownGuy said:


> by going up I mean fdr number 3.974 / 4.057 / 4.143


Yeah, I mean a higher number. 4.0 FDR had me coming off the track about 170ºF.


----------



## Railroader

Here's Chucky! said:


> One more thing then I'm out...
> 
> Do they make another piece to add / remove rear tow in on the rear of the 417?





1BrownGuy said:


> ***THIS IS INFORMATION FROM ANother person/forum but very useful***
> 
> 
> each block has a 0.5° of angle step between each one, and they range, from widest to narrowest as
> 
> 1F - TAM54074
> 1E - TAM54073 (TAM53896 for 415 version),
> 1D - TAM54072 (TAM51068)
> 1C - TAM54071 (TAM51067),
> 1B - TAM54070 (TAM51066),
> 1A - TAM54069 (TAM51065),
> 1X - TAM54068 (TAM51069),
> 1XA - TAM54067 (TAM53808),
> 1XB - TAM54066 (TAM53809),
> 1XC - TAM54065 (TAM53810),
> 1XD - TAM54064 (TAM53811).
> 
> So using a combination of 1XA/1E on the rear of the car (usually, people state the blocks as going from f->r on the car, so FF/FR, and RF/RR) will give 3° of rear toe-in. However, if you look on the chart above, you'll also notice that a combination of 1XD/1B will also give 3° of rear toe-in, so what the difference?
> 
> 
> You can read more here
> 
> http://www.thard.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=30


Best info sheet I have seen for this info: http://www.petitrc.com/reglages/tamiya/setup/TRFOnRoadSuspensionBlockSettings.pdf


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Railroader said:


> Best info sheet I have seen for this info: http://www.petitrc.com/reglages/tamiya/setup/TRFOnRoadSuspensionBlockSettings.pdf


same info...


----------



## 1BrownGuy

INDEED said:


> I'll be running practice tomorrow w the 417x. Currently geared 4.3 as I wait a pinion and spur; but the speed will be a good learning pace.
> 
> I already cracked a c hub
> 
> Replaced but more of a pain in replacing than a tt01 hub. ESP can see losing shims and collar inserts as well.
> 
> Great car and just finished a body for it. Andy's is done just waiting for esc and servo and he's ready.
> 
> We are running Friday; myself just usgt. Andy is going to enter both classes.
> 
> Maybe see some of you tomorrow for shake downs.
> 
> Indeed


hope to be there also


----------



## 1BrownGuy

INDEED i need to test out this tamiya product......lol


----------



## 1BrownGuy

INDY RC this body is now available can you guys get one??











of course you guys can...........:thumbsup:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Railroader said:


> Yeah, I mean a higher number. 4.0 FDR had me coming off the track about 170ºF.


Guess it depends on the car.... Mines at 3.89 and it usally comes off at 140-150 degrees


----------



## Matt P.

1BrownGuy said:


> Guess it depends on the car.... Mines at 3.89 and it usally comes off at 140-150 degrees


I'm running the exact same gearing, and I was getting the same temps.

In the TA06, It was pulling off at somewhere in the 170 range when I ran 3.9. I think the difference may be the internal gear ratio. The 417 is 1.947, the TA06 is 2.17. The 417 gearing is more efficient, therefore you can run smaller pinion gears and larger spurs to achieve the same gear ratio. This creates less mass and overall stress on the motor. Not sure what the internal ratio is on the TA05 though.


----------



## INDEED

What pinion / spur are you running?

I was thinking 50/111 for a 3.93 but pinion might be too big for motor mount


----------



## Matt P.

INDEED said:


> What pinion / spur are you running?
> 
> I was thinking 50/111 for a 3.93 but pinion might be too big for motor mount


yep...111/50 is too big. I believe the highest you can go with the 111 is a 46 pinion. I'm running 96spur/47pinion. The 96 spur is a good medium range because you have room to play around with the gearing without having to change the spur.

Plus, I don't think 111 spur and 50 pinion will be anywhere near 3.93. It would be somewhere around the 4.3 range.

Just do the pulley/spur mod, or drill an extra two 3mm holes in whatever brand spur to make it fit the pulley. The kimbrough spurs actually have guides molded onto them to show you where you can drill holes.


----------



## INDEED

You're right ment to type 55 pinion for a 3.93 but good to know it won't work. So I'm on the hunt for a 96t spur. IndyRC - might as well order 2 for myself and my brother.

Thanks Matt for the quick response.

Indeed


----------



## Here's Chucky!

1BrownGuy said:


> INDY RC this body is now available can you guys get one??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course you guys can...........:thumbsup:



I'm gonna grab one when they come in. They're HPI right?


----------



## INDEED

I have a feeling this body will be in high demand; hopefully it won't be on back order 

I def want one as well! now we need a cop n robbers race night. Knockout rules and have some fun. 

Indeed


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Matt P. said:


> I'm running the exact same gearing, and I was getting the same temps.
> 
> In the TA06, It was pulling off at somewhere in the 170 range when I ran 3.9. I think the difference may be the internal gear ratio. The 417 is 1.947, the TA06 is 2.17. The 417 gearing is more efficient, therefore you can run smaller pinion gears and larger spurs to achieve the same gear ratio. This creates less mass and overall stress on the motor. Not sure what the internal ratio is on the TA05 though.


The 417 belts / drive train are smoother out of the box than any belt driven TC I've had which I'm assuming after a little breaking in will be even better. I'll try a 96 spur as well if INDY RC gets some in.


----------



## rcracer1971

Here's Chucky! said:


> The 417 belts / drive train are smoother out of the box than any belt driven TC I've had which I'm assuming after a little breaking in will be even better. I'll try a 96 spur as well if INDY RC gets some in.


So you can't reply to my post? Dude you SUCK!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

rcracer1971 said:


> So you can't reply to my post? Dude you SUCK!


Ok... Sorry, I don't have an extra 417 but Indy RC carries them if you want to grab one?


----------



## Crptracer

Hey did those R8 bodies ever come in? I definetly need one of those just cause there SAWEET..


----------



## INDEED

Porsche gt3 body finally done; will be for the 417x

Turned out better than expected










Indeed


----------



## INDEED

Also got a "new" controller; wow what a difference!

Dx3s er r forget the last letter but it is hands down better than my old dx2

Indeed


----------



## jonesy112

INDEED said:


> Also got a "new" controller; wow what a difference!
> 
> Dx3s er r forget the last letter but it is hands down better than my old dx2
> 
> Indeed


Yeah I new controller will make a huge difference. I was going to suggest that next time I saw you, looks like you were ahead of me. 

The 3r has a TON more features that will help to dial the car and yourself into quicker on road lap times. Biggest thing is the steering expo that I was telling you about last friday

Doesnt look like i will make it down there tonight to pick up that sleeving, but I will try to get with you soon. Want to clean up that mess of a charger lead that I have

Thanks again


----------



## INDEED

No worries jonesy; the sleeving is in my box and I'll keep it safe until I see you again.

Tom - beer and shake downs tonight? Matt? Chuck?

I should be there a bit after 530 until 8ish

Indeed


----------



## Railroader

INDEED said:


> No worries jonesy; the sleeving is in my box and I'll keep it safe until I see you again.
> 
> Tom - beer and shake downs tonight? Matt? Chuck?
> 
> I should be there a bit after 530 until 8ish
> 
> Indeed


Dude, I WISH! But this first day on the floor has me whooped and I have to get back up tomorrow at 5:30a to start it all again. But it is a sweet job, so it's worth it. 

If you have ANY questions about your car or RC in general, feel free to PM me.


----------



## rcracer1971

Here's Chucky! said:


> Ok... Sorry, I don't have an extra 417 but Indy RC carries them if you want to grab one?


I was talking about your U.S.G.T. car. Or are you using the 417 for the U.S.G.T car?

And just so it is Known I am not trying to start anything with Chuck. Just simply asking if he would let me run his USGT car if he is not gonna run it, or if he has an extra. I do not wanna buy one to find out I don't like it and then get stuck with one or lose money on having to re sell one.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Crptracer said:


> Hey did those R8 bodies ever come in? I definetly need one of those just cause there SAWEET..


BACKORDERED!!! still..... I need another also


----------



## jonesy112

1BrownGuy said:


> BACKORDERED!!! still..... I need another also


damn. thats why i didnt see on in there friday night. I figured you bought all that came in houston lol


----------



## Here's Chucky!

rcracer1971 said:


> I was talking about your U.S.G.T. car. Or are you using the 417 for the U.S.G.T car?
> 
> And just so it is Known I am not trying to start anything with Chuck. Just simply asking if he would let me run his USGT car if he is not gonna run it, or if he has an extra. I do not wanna buy one to find out I don't like it and then get stuck with one or lose money on having to re sell one.


I don't have anything extra that's together to spare for you but below are some great options if you are looking to get a TC. With your knowledge base and years of experience in RC I'm sure you'll find something that's right for you and fits your budget.

http://www.teamassociated.com/cars_and_trucks/TC6.1/Factory_Team/

http://www.teamassociated.com/cars_and_trucks/TC4/Club_Racer/

http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=42205

http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=58492

http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=58450

http://www.racing-cars.com/pp/Car_Showroom/Mi4CXL.html

http://www.teamxray.com/teamxray/pr...ia=738&catName=XRAY T3 EU Rubber-Spec Edition

http://www.teamxray.com/teamxray/products/proddesc.php?prod_id=3499&kategoria=738&catName=XRAY T3R

http://www.kyoshoamerica.com/TF-5-STALLION-_p_586.html

http://www.kyoshoamerica.com/FAZER-MCLAREN-F1-GTR-24Ghz-_p_10260.html

http://www.serpent.com/product/400012

The above is only the tip of the iceberg of course. There is always other local RC folks who have stuff laying around to sell along with good ole ebay.

Would anyone else care to chime in and help?

Good Luck.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

jonesy112 said:


> damn. thats why i didnt see on in there friday night. I figured you bought all that came in houston lol


I was gonna get the one that came in but Houston beat me to it! I'm still waiting for the #7476 - 2000 Lotus Elise to come off backorder.


----------



## INDEED

Rc racer- come out and you are more than welcome to burn some packs running laps in my 417x

I'm heading to Indy sluts now; Houston will be there prolly stayin until 9ish

Nate


----------



## Crptracer

1BrownGuy said:


> BACKORDERED!!! still..... I need another also


Hold on there buddy I've been waiting longer than you have!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Crptracer said:


> Hold on there buddy I've been waiting longer than you have!


Get in line bub! LOL!

I checked on ebay and it'd probably be cheaper to get it with the tt01 kit. Best I found was $34 buy it now with $20 shipping... Yeesh!

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBUUD&P=7


----------



## Crptracer

Here's Chucky! said:


> Get in line bub! LOL!
> 
> I checked on ebay and it'd probably be cheaper to get it with the tt01 kit. Best I found was $34 buy it now with $20 shipping... Yeesh!
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBUUD&P=7


 Gee's..its hard out here for a racer!...:tongue:..


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Is it Friday yet?... Running INDEEDS car on Monday gave me the "cant wait until Friday to race with a great group of guys and gals that enjoy racing over priced toy cars for sake of sayin my brand is better than your brand and then sayin there all the same it is just in the set up and ill post something on a forum to tell the wold how important it is to life and how we need to promote the hobby... Pm somebody and post you have a pm.....lol" 


INDEED If you cant get the servo saver I have some extras that you can use on Friday.


----------



## INDEED

Yo dawg; herd you liked pm's so I sent you a pm so you can pm while you pm - xzibit


----------



## longbeard

Oooo Fun! PM's. I want one or ten. I wanna be important too!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Man Houston, I'm dizzy due to there were't any commas for me to stop and take a breath!

These have arrived at INDY RC and would make a good budget VTA or USGT car.

http://www.teamassociated.com/cars_and_trucks/TC4/Club_Racer/


----------



## INDEED

Mr wisdom - got your pm and pm'd ya back so check your pm

Short beard - I'm thinking about sending you a pm and when I do I'll let ya know

Houston - servo saver is needed; I'll get your entry fee Friday for it if that sounds good. Should of sent this in pm I think

Indeed


----------



## Matt P.

PM sent


----------



## Crptracer

Here's Chucky! said:


> Man Houston, I'm dizzy due to there were't any commas for me to stop and take a breath!
> 
> These have arrived at INDY RC and would make a good budget VTA or USGT car.
> 
> http://www.teamassociated.com/cars_and_trucks/TC4/Club_Racer/


How much are they are they RTR? I'm to lazy to click the link apparently..should I pm u about it?


----------



## longbeard

No pm's sent.
No pm's received.

Roger, Roger.


----------



## INDEED

Matt P. said:


> PM sent


Haha classic

This will never get old; should I be depressed about that? Haha

Indeed


----------



## 1BrownGuy

I think I have too much fun on here.......


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Crptracer said:


> How much are they are they RTR? I'm to lazy to click the link apparently..should I pm u about it?


HaHa! I turned PM's off due to my Hobbytalk Stalker. I need to file a Hobbytalk restraining order that doesn't allow someone to come within two pages of one of my post! LOL!

The Associated Club Racer kits are $140.00 plus tax I believe. The Club Racers are kits...


----------



## longbeard

Here's Chucky! said:


> HaHa! I turned PM's off due to my Hobbytalk Stalker. I need to file a Hobbytalk restraining order that doesn't allow someone to come within two pages of one of my post! LOL!
> 
> The Associated Club Racer kits are $140.00 plus tax I believe. The Club Racers are kits...


Looks like it comes assembled. Need a body, tires, and electronics...

http://www.teamassociated.com/cars_and_trucks/TC4/Club_Racer/

Note the absence of a front diff (only a spool). Somebody buy one and let me know how it is!


----------



## INDEED

Here's Chucky! said:


> HaHa! I turned PM's off due to my Hobbytalk Stalker. I need to file a Hobbytalk restraining order that doesn't allow someone to come within two pages of one of my post! LOL!
> .


I thought we had something special 

I've been trying to reach you for weeks; no wonder i never got a response.

btw, im looking in your window right now. you srsly need to take the trash out in the kitchen.

holla back 

:freak:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

longbeard said:


> Looks like it comes assembled. Need a body, tires, and electronics...


Cool... I overlooked and assumed it was a kit. Bonus! You can buy one and get to the most important part in painting the body to look cool!

I wonder if these would be decent?

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJDS3&P=ML


----------



## Here's Chucky!

INDEED said:


> I thought we had something special
> 
> I've been trying to reach you for weeks; no wonder i never got a response.
> 
> btw, im looking in your window right now. you srsly need to take the trash out in the kitchen.
> 
> holla back
> 
> :freak:



Oh no! Now I have to change my hobbytalk handle again! No not again...


----------



## THE READER

hey guys!! can some one tell me what your rules are , for the slash oval on thursday night ?like to come by and try it out
Bob Yelle


----------



## jonesy112

THE READER said:


> hey guys!! can some one tell me what your rules are , for the slash oval on thursday night ?like to come by and try it out
> Bob Yelle


let me know if you make it down there bob, ill swing down with your new body


----------



## Here's Chucky!

THE READER said:


> hey guys!! can some one tell me what your rules are , for the slash oval on thursday night ?like to come by and try it out
> Bob Yelle


They run 2 classes Mr. Yelle. Both are stock out of the box with any stock slash tire and rpm upgrade that doesn't allow a performance edge, only strength. One class runs truck bodies and the other late model bodies or as I like to call them, baby bath tubs. I'm working on a late model body. Can shoot for next week if you want to hang out? This week I can't. Hope this helps.


----------



## THE READER

Here's Chucky! said:


> They run 2 classes Mr. Yelle. Both are stock out of the box with any stock slash tire and rpm upgrade that doesn't allow a performance edge, only strength. One class runs truck bodies and the other late model bodies or as I like to call them, baby bath tubs. I'm working on a late model body. Can shoot for next week if you want to hang out? This week I can't. Hope this helps.


thank you Chuck ill try to make it down there to check it out.


----------



## THE READER

jonesy112 said:


> let me know if you make it down there bob, ill swing down with your new body


ill let you know for sure.thanks


----------



## rcracer1971

Bob, if you have a couple good motors, I would save your best for RCAR, and run the not so good one at Indy RC with your 90 19 on it. Track is nothing like we used to run and actually a little slower. But fun. We got Dave's truck figured out tonight. He should be good to go Thursday, if he goes. I am sure he will. Me getting involved in all this slash work on Guys trucks is really making me regret getting rid of mine. Oh well the satisfaction is enough. Let me know when your thinking of going over. I might pop up.


----------



## rcracer1971

Here's Chucky! said:


> They run 2 classes Mr. Yelle. Both are stock out of the box with any stock slash tire and rpm upgrade that doesn't allow a performance edge, only strength. One class runs truck bodies and the other late model bodies or as I like to call them, baby bath tubs. I'm working on a late model body. Can shoot for next week if you want to hang out? This week I can't. Hope this helps.


That's kinda contradictory isn't it Chuck the way you had to word it. Stock outta the box but any tire, and rpm upgrade,etc. LMAO!

Stock outta the box is stock outta the box. 
It's a catch 22 tryin to word that Reply. Good Job though.


Jonesy, I hope you are working mine in. hehehehehehehehe


Stalker! Really? ROFLMAO! Dude don't flatter yourself!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

LOL...... look at this guy..... ^^^^^


----------



## THE READER

Jonesy , i am planing on going to slots thursday night . to watch and see whats going on . be there around 6 or 7 . hope you can make it
Bob


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Hey Indy RC staff, any progress on Kyosho product availability?


----------



## jonesy112

Here's Chucky! said:


> Hey Indy RC staff, any progress on Kyosho product availability?


even if they did, it will be to no avail. Talked to Kyosho america and they have no plans to import the tf6-sp to the states.


----------



## jonesy112

THE READER said:


> Jonesy , i am planing on going to slots thursday night . to watch and see whats going on . be there around 6 or 7 . hope you can make it
> Bob


Yeah i will plan on being down there around then


----------



## Here's Chucky!

jonesy112 said:


> even if they did, it will be to no avail. Talked to Kyosho america and they have no plans to import the tf6-sp to the states.


Bummer. A few of us have other kits though and it would be nice to get parts locally. I've been checking out that kit online and may save up over the next couple months to grab one. I wouldn't be surprised to see someone copy some of the cool adjustment options (rear tow for example) on a new version of their kits.


----------



## Matt P.

Honestly not all that impressed about the kyosho toe blocks everyone is talking about. Many manufacturers, including Tamiya, have used separated toe blocks for a long time. While I understand it may be cheaper than say Tamiya toe blocks (plastic inserts vs aluminum blocks) I just don't see this as a big innovation. It's going to take you just as long to change the kyosho toe inserts as it would to change a Tamiya separated mount.

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Matt P. said:


> Honestly not all that impressed about the kyosho toe blocks everyone is talking about. Many manufacturers, including Tamiya, have used separated toe blocks for a long time. While I understand it may be cheaper than say Tamiya toe blocks (plastic inserts vs aluminum blocks) I just don't see this as a big innovation. It's going to take you just as long to change the kyosho toe inserts as it would to change a Tamiya separated mount.
> 
> Just my humble opinion.


It'd be nice to see one up close and in person... I'm not 100% sure how it works so you are probably right making it come down to personal preference like everything else. My *first kit was a Kyosho so I'm interested in one but like Jonesy mentioned, they won't be available in America so oh well...

http://www.kyosho.com/jpn/support/instructionmanual/tf-5/pdf/30024_TF6_IM.pdf

*Bought this from a place in Beech Grove called the Hobby Hanger back in 1985.










Then of course my second toy! Who didn't have one of these back in the day?


----------



## Crptracer

Matt P. said:


> Honestly not all that impressed about the kyosho toe blocks everyone is talking about. Many manufacturers, including Tamiya, have used separated toe blocks for a long time. While I understand it may be cheaper than say Tamiya toe blocks (plastic inserts vs aluminum blocks) I just don't see this as a big innovation. It's going to take you just as long to change the kyosho toe inserts as it would to change a Tamiya separated mount.
> 
> Just my humble opinion.


I thought the TF6 had the slot adjustable toe block? And single blocks on the front of the rear?

I'm not a big fan of these cars as there all inherently asphalt cars...there awesome on low grip to moderate grip carpet but are hard to dial in on med to high grip...


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> I thought the TF6 had the slot adjustable toe block? And single blocks on the front of the rear?
> 
> I'm not a big fan of these cars as there all inherently asphalt cars...there awesome on low grip to moderate grip carpet but are hard to dial in on med to high grip...


Yeah, I always have trouble with my RC10 on high grip carpet.


----------



## rcracer1971

cwoods34 said:


> Yeah, I always have trouble with my RC10 on high grip carpet.


Then you should show up on a saturday and watch us run the stadiums truck on the oval.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

rcracer1971 said:


> Then you should show up on a saturday and watch us run the stadiums truck on the oval.


Indy RC races offroad on Saturday.....rcar races oval on saturday :dude:

Maybe Ill come watch if someone racing an old rc10


----------



## Here's Chucky!

We had a lot of fun at The Stout Field Armory back in the day on the carpet green oval in the basketball gym with RC10's. Man, we had RC10's, GP10's, Tamiya Road Wizards, Marui Big Bears oh my! Great stuff just like now...

Three Tamiya R8 kits showed up today at Indy RC! I think there is one left.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBUUD&P=7


----------



## cwoods34

1BrownGuy said:


> Indy RC races offroad on Saturday.....rcar races oval on saturday :dude:
> 
> Maybe Ill come watch if someone racing an old rc10


Maybe it's..... oval offroad?!?


----------



## rcracer1971

1BrownGuy said:


> Indy RC races offroad on Saturday.....rcar races oval on saturday :dude:
> 
> Maybe Ill come watch if someone racing an old rc10


Some have rc10's some of us have t3 or t4's. 



Nope Cody, No jumps on the oval. That would be a fun twist.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

come on Friday...... on road at Indys finest

who bringin there 417 for Indy RC's USGT.....and other brands of course


----------



## Matt P.

1BrownGuy said:


> come on Friday...... on road at Indys finest
> 
> who bringin there 417 for Indy RC's USGT.....and other brands of course


I'm about 85% sure I will be there...depends on how much work I get done today.

Not sure you guys want me to race anyways. What will you X guys do if you get beat by an old 1st gen 417? HAHA  :tongue:


----------



## INDEED

My brother and myself will be running the 417x. 

My dads tt01 is ready to roll; so you could see a gang of 4 dollingers in the qualifiers for tt01.

I might skip tt01 though and dedicate the night to usgt as last Friday was way too stressfully tuning and running both.

Look fwd to seeing everyone again; enjoy the company more than actually racing and that's awesome.

Indeed


----------



## tmt

*gold tub*



Here's Chucky! said:


> It'd be nice to see one up close and in person... I'm not 100% sure how it works so you are probably right making it come down to personal preference like everything else. My *first kit was a Kyosho so I'm interested in one but like Jonesy mentioned, they won't be available in America so oh well...
> 
> http://www.kyosho.com/jpn/support/instructionmanual/tf-5/pdf/30024_TF6_IM.pdf
> 
> *Bought this from a place in Beech Grove called the Hobby Hanger back in 1985.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then of course my second toy! Who didn't have one of these back in the day?


my son and i raced gold tub in mooresville, wow thats old like me!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

ready for racing!

USGT and Scale 4x4 for me.....


----------



## BadSign

tmt said:


> my son and i raced gold tub in mooresville, wow thats old like me!


Man, I'm not the only person around who raced at Danny's in Mooresville? Tightest track ever, an R/C paperclip.


----------



## INDEED

Another glorious day for racing. Copped 3 pairs of easter ltd release shoes this morning; easy day of work and then it's race time.

Boom!

49ers color way Deion's, kd IV mints and some dart frog Kobe's.

Today is a good day... INDEED


----------



## 1BrownGuy

INDEED said:


> Another glorious day for racing. Copped 3 pairs of easter ltd release shoes this morning; easy day of work and then it's race time.
> 
> Boom!
> 
> 49ers color way Deion's, kd IV mints and some dart frog Kobe's.
> 
> Today is a good day... INDEED


got the servo saver packed and ready...even better day :hat:


----------



## INDEED

1BrownGuy said:


> got the servo saver packed and ready...even better day :hat:


I actually went through it again and flipped the brass collars around and it seems to of helped; instead of 2mm of slop it's down to about .5.

:shrug:

Indeed


----------



## rcracer1971

tmt said:


> my son and i raced gold tub in mooresville, wow thats old like me!


Your are pretty old Tom. LOL! I no longer have the gold tub RC10 as I got rid of it when the RC10 team car come out with graphite chassis, in which I still have. Man I wish I woulda kept that old gold tub. some of that old stuff is selling like hot cakes. I seen a chassis alone for a RC10T truck alone go for over $125.00 on ebay.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

packing up the car a heading to INDY RC .... IT is a GOOD FRIDAY!


I like seeing all the new people on the thread it shows the populartity of the place and puts a great vibe out there...:thumbsup:

it shows alot of hard work from the guys at INDY RC


----------



## Matt P.

Had a blast tonight. I finally got my car to hook up in the main. I think I'm getting really close to a good setup for Indy RC.

1BrownGuy...you have a PM

Chuck R. - I forgot to thank you again for the C-hub. Much appreciated. I'll have to buy you another one once they come off the 2 month back-order haha.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

No problemo Matt. I'm sure more will arrive soon.

I think there were about 18 to 20 TT01's and 8 to 9 USGT's. A few minis showed but didn't run.

Houston, can you say RC piñata? As the saying goes, the best car doesn't always win and your USGT 417x was MONEY! Next time...

Michael Reggio wins TT01 after a several week hiatus... Good job!

Enjoy Easter Weekend everyone! Try not to eat too many peeps, cadberry eggs or chocolate bunnies!


----------



## rcracer1971

Here's Chucky! said:


> No problemo Matt. I'm sure more will arrive soon.
> 
> I think there were about 18 to 20 TT01's and 8 to 9 USGT's. A few minis showed but didn't run.
> 
> Houston, can you say RC piñata? As the saying goes, the best car doesn't always win and your USGT 417x was MONEY! Next time...
> 
> Michael Reggio wins TT01 after a several week hiatus... Good job!
> 
> Enjoy Easter Weekend everyone! Try not to eat too many peeps, cadberry eggs or chocolate bunnies!


Awesome Job Reggio!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

:freak: stalker.... :freak:


----------



## rcracer1971

1BrownGuy said:


> :freak: stalker.... :freak:



He is.


----------



## INDEED

Ordered 4 bandit bodies off hpi last night. Hoping to have them painted and ready to rock by next Monday's practice session.

Idea - maybe we can do this at today's practice. Little game of knockout. Rolling start if you're last after the 2nd lap you're out. Last guy on lap 3 is out and we go until last man stands. Repeat but start order reversed!

I vision doing this w 4 bandits and some volunteer undercover police.

Now we need 1 small jump and a tamiya big rig.

Ok enough dreaming; anyone up for some practice tonight? I'll be there a bit after 5.

Indeed


----------



## 87STX

1BrownGuy said:


> :freak: stalker.... :freak:


somebodys watchin me


----------



## 1BrownGuy

INDEED said:


> Ordered 4 bandit bodies off hpi last night. Hoping to have them painted and ready to rock by next Monday's practice session.
> 
> Idea - maybe we can do this at today's practice. Little game of knockout. Rolling start if you're last after the 2nd lap you're out. Last guy on lap 3 is out and we go until last man stands. Repeat but start order reversed!
> 
> I vision doing this w 4 bandits and some volunteer undercover police.
> 
> Now we need 1 small jump and a tamiya big rig.
> 
> Ok enough dreaming; anyone up for some practice tonight? I'll be there a bit after 5.
> 
> Indeed


I just might be there......


----------



## Here's Chucky!

INDEED said:


> Ordered 4 bandit bodies off hpi last night. Hoping to have them painted and ready to rock by next Monday's practice session.
> 
> Idea - maybe we can do this at today's practice. Little game of knockout. Rolling start if you're last after the 2nd lap you're out. Last guy on lap 3 is out and we go until last man stands. Repeat but start order reversed!
> 
> I vision doing this w 4 bandits and some volunteer undercover police.
> 
> Now we need 1 small jump and a tamiya big rig.
> 
> Ok enough dreaming; anyone up for some practice tonight? I'll be there a bit after 5.
> 
> Indeed


Can't tonight with all that's on my plate but give Frog (Sally Field) a kiss for me!

East bound and down!


----------



## longbeard

OK, so it's a truck and not an on road car, but there's nobody to play with in the off road forum...


----------



## INDEED

Houston - You kick ass! Just posting this so other members know how often he has went out of his way to lend an ear for tech support as well as meeting up outside the track to bring me parts. How he hasn't blocked my number yet is beyond me! haha

Josh @IndyRC- You sir kick ass as well! Always on top of ordering parts and contacting me if something i'm interested in comes in. 

Kudos to the both of you for making me love this hobby more and more.

:thumbsup:

INDEED


----------



## INDEED

Houston - you have a PM


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Thanks Nate!

sooo which is it?

This one










Or maybe this one


----------



## Here's Chucky!




----------



## INDEED

That's a good looking vette chuck!

Indeed


----------



## THE READER

Here's Chucky! said:


>


Chuck your making my heart bleed!!

great looking car!:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

THE READER said:


> Chuck your making my heart bleed!!
> 
> great looking car!:thumbsup:


Not bad for a hack eah? Thanks!


----------



## INDEED

Here's to no part breakage for all tonight.

Who broke their tt01 chassis though last wk?

That deserves applause and some beers!

Indeed


----------



## Indy Rc

Race Day!!!:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:Track is ready!!!


----------



## THE READER

Indy Rc said:


> Race Day!!!:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:Track is ready!!!


WOW!! 1:34 track ready already , nice job guys:thumbsup:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

getting ready to leave now ..... USGT and 1/5th RC motorcycle


----------



## THE READER

is the tamiya mo6 ok to run in the cooper class?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Yeppers Mr. Yelle! M06's are legal and when enough show there is usually at least a few of them.

And the Friday the 13th TT01 Challenge A-Main winner is... Shawn Herbert! Woohoo! The last couple weeks there have been several different winners, great stuff!

Have a great weekend! Stay away from Camp Crystal Lake!


----------



## INDEED

Front cvd's seem to break at the cup easier than the c carriers 

Also the outter cups on the spool are showing signs of wear as well.

I really hope parts become more readily available for this thing.

Tried tracking down a Cvd this morning to no avail

Indeed


----------



## Matt P.

INDEED said:


> Front cvd's seem to break at the cup easier than the c carriers
> 
> Also the outter cups on the spool are showing signs of wear as well.
> 
> I really hope parts become more readily available for this thing.
> 
> Tried tracking down a Cvd this morning to no avail
> 
> Indeed


Last time I was at Indy RC they had a set of the blue lightweight universal shafts behind the counter. They bend easy though. Tamiya recently came out with double cardan universals for the 417. They are made of steel which wont bend very easily. INDY RC might be able to order them for you, but they are expensive. Heard they were worth the cost though, and I thought about ordering some myself. Also, the Tamiya USA website shows the plastic spools cups are in stock, so INDY RC should be able to order them.


----------



## Crptracer

INDEED said:


> Front cvd's seem to break at the cup easier than the c carriers
> 
> Also the outter cups on the spool are showing signs of wear as well.
> 
> I really hope parts become more readily available for this thing.
> 
> Tried tracking down a Cvd this morning to no avail
> 
> Indeed


I think 416 parts crossover don't they?


----------



## Indy Rc

Matt P. said:


> Last time I was at Indy RC they had a set of the blue lightweight universal shafts behind the counter. They bend easy though. Tamiya recently came out with double cardan universals for the 417. They are made of steel which wont bend very easily. INDY RC might be able to order them for you, but they are expensive. Heard they were worth the cost though, and I thought about ordering some myself. Also, the Tamiya USA website shows the plastic spools cups are in stock, so INDY RC should be able to order them.


Whatever you guys need if someone could give me a parts list I would be happy to stock them. I just need to know the most common stuff that breaks so I can keep them in stock.:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I'll have a list for you Monday. If anyone wants to add to it please let me know by tomorrow night. I'll make a poster to hang up or have on hand like I did for the hpi TC wheels.


----------



## INDEED

swing shafts 44mm and 46mm (54077 stock or SPR012-TM44 spec r steel)
wheel axle (42184 stock)
hub carrier (TA05-IFS softer version)
front uprights (51332 stock)
suspension ball (53709 stock)

thats all i got info for right now

Indeed


----------



## INDEED

and thanks chuck for doing some grunt work for us 417x guys!

Indeed


----------



## 1BrownGuy

who's gonna have their "Bandit" done for Friday???


----------



## INDEED

1BrownGuy said:


> who's gonna have their "Bandit" done for Friday???


im hoping to have 2 done by friday. 1 for tt01 1 for usgt

silver on one...undecided on the other.

chuck is going w white i think

so maybe blue or black on the other

Indeed


----------



## INDEED

Ready for paint










Indeed


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*417T Justice*

Mine should be done but not the traditional Bandit paint but still the TA body......

heres a hint...oh yeah and flashing lights

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=jcNFjpxU0E8&NR=1



It wont look nice on my Ozite!!!


----------



## INDEED

Bandit 1 complete 










This is going to be on the 417x

Also mounted new hpi pro x patterns on works 3mm offset wheels

The wing on the bandit is a pain in the ass!

Indeed


----------



## Here's Chucky!

INDEED said:


> Bandit 1 complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be on the 417x
> 
> Also mounted new hpi pro x patterns on works 3mm offset wheels
> 
> The wing on the bandit is a pain in the ass!
> 
> Indeed


Looks good Burt Reynolds!

Hope to have mine ready too! Maybe another hooper body or white with blue bird and trimmings? We'll see! Yoohoo!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

INDEED and Chuck slowly getting mine ready.....I am sure they will be fun to watch on the track.


----------



## INDEED

The bandit will be at practice tonight!

Come on out and join me

Indeed


----------



## INDEED

Chuck should like this!

My brother did up his tt01 body to match his hankook Nissan.

Who needs a vinyl cutter when you can do it freehand 










The decal sheet sucked for this body anyways.
Indeed


----------



## 1BrownGuy

sweet paint jobs guys...I need to hang out with you guys maybe ill get mine done faster!


----------



## INDEED

Practiced a bit Monday. Slow and never touched a wall but car was crazy loose.

Diagnostic check -

2 of 3 screws on front spool backed out very loose
Rear sway loose
Rear diff small crack on diff case
Pinion wobbles? Must be due to shake in the spool/rear diff as it spins true when away from spur

Parts ordered - new diff case and screw kit
Back to the work bench. This time total tear down and loctite on most screws.

While I'm at it rebuild diff and shocks; relube all joints



Indeed


----------



## INDEED

Lesson learned - after the car is ran for any amount of time check play in complete drive train, suspension, c blocks etc

Check tightness on all screws and pray to sweet baby Jesus wouldn't hurt either

Won't have time to get this together by Friday but I'll come out to watch!

Indeed


----------



## longbeard

weird. shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## Indy Rc

417x c-hubs came in today.


----------



## longbeard

If you guys would stop hittin' stuff and you wouldn't need hubs.


----------



## INDEED

Not my fault hitting a brick in the middle of the straight away! 

Car hasn't been the same since; need to check the c blocks I guess 

Indeed


----------



## Indy RC Results

TT01 Challenge T's from Rich's Friday the 13th Challenge. Nice job everyone and thanks for the continued support!


----------



## INDEED

Indy RC Results said:


> TT01 Challenge T's from Rich's Friday the 13th Challenge. Nice job everyone and thanks for the continued support!


Lol! Loving the shirts!

Any in Black?

Indeed


----------



## Here's Chucky!

No black Nate, only made two grey t's along with the green one for the winner.

Hpi integra body before stickers...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's Chucky! said:


> Hpi integra body before stickers...


That's fantastic!


----------



## INDEED

No bandit no care 

Joking; looking good chuck

Indeed


----------



## Indy Rc

Indy RC Results said:


> TT01 Challenge T's from Rich's Friday the 13th Challenge. Nice job everyone and thanks for the continued support!


Those look great Chuck!



I got here this morning and Rob already had the track setup! If anyone wants to come play early it's ready!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

It looks like we had another great night of racing with 29 entries, that is great for this time of year! Lets keep onroad strong through the Summer so it will be even stronger this Fall! Thanks to all that made it out!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Where's my Schumacher stuff!*

Free pizza nights, raffles and random giveaways are KICK ASS! Can we have some more?

Is my Schumacher stuff in yet? LOL!










Lots of 417 parts have arrived... LOTS!


----------



## longbeard




----------



## INDEED

Any usgt guys racing tonight? My brother and I will be but we need more! Chuck Matt Houston??

See you guys tonight! 
My tires have been soaking in yoohoo for 3 days; should be super doped by now

Indeed


----------



## DestructoFox

To the guys in the shop upstairs; do you have any receiver harnesses specific to the novak kinetic? They use a mini-JST plug to go into the speedo.


----------



## Indy Rc

*Tonight!!!
Onroad Night: TT-01, Mini Cooper, & USGT!!!*


----------



## Indy Rc

Mini Cooper guys, get them ready..... more to come shortly....:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

*We want to say thanks to our good friend Rich Lagler who is leaving IRCR&H as an owner. Rich got a great new job and he doesn't have the time to fulfill his obligations as an owner. He is leaving on a very good note and with dignity. We would like to congratulate Rich on his new employment and thank him for his dedication the last 2 years as an owner. He will always be an important part of IRCR&H and a member of our family.*


----------



## INDEED

Indy Rc said:


> *We want to say thanks to our good friend Rich Lagler who is leaving IRCR&H as an owner. Rich got a great new job and he doesn't have the time to fulfill his obligations as an owner. He is leaving on a very good note and with dignity. We would like to congratulate Rich on his new employment and thank him for his dedication the last 2 years as an owner. He will always be an important part of IRCR&H and a member of our family.*


:thumbsup:

gluck w your future endeavors rich! going to miss drinking yoohoo w ya and bs'ing 

Indeed


----------



## Indy Rc

Rich's last official day:


----------



## Indy Rc

The soon to be very famous Greg "Longbeard" Herrell being interviewed for the upcoming story for the tv program "The Weekly Special" to air this Thursday on PBS station WTIU @ 8pm.


----------



## INDEED

shortbeard!!!! congrats man!

Indeed


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Had fun Friday night, Rich you ran a great show for your last TC night. Good luck at your new job! I hope you get a chance to run more now.

It was nice to meet a few newbies joining the m chassis ranks! Looking forward to seeing you all again.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*woke up today......*


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Dust off your m chassis homie. Some new bloods have arrived and were looking for some tips and tricks. Said they would try to make it week to week.


----------



## Indy Rc

*Tonight, onroad practice until 10pm!!!*


----------



## Indy Rc

Alright guys, we are going to have a big Mini Cooper Race on June 29th! So mark your calenders. Details to come very soon!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Tamiya M-Series Summer Fling!*

Free prizes, pizza and yoohoo... Oh my Driver!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Tamiya Mini's TCS Rules Link... Indy RC allows any mini body as the only amendment to what's on this site I believe.

http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/tcs.php?article-id=545


----------



## Indy Rc

*Here is the flyer to next months Mini Cooper Race. Please read it close.*


----------



## 1BrownGuy

best flyer I have ever seen in Indy..... Looks like fun should be there with my son for sure... Thanks Indy RC for standing the test of time..... no excuses just making it happen :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

1BrownGuy said:


> best flyer I have ever seen in Indy..... Looks like fun should be there with my son for sure... Thanks Indy RC for standing the test of time..... no excuses just making it happen :thumbsup:


Yep you better enjoy it..."it Happens"..:thumbsup::thumbsup:..Keep up the good work!!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Crptracer said:


> Yep you better enjoy it..."it Happens"..:thumbsup::thumbsup:..Keep up the good work!!


Of course ..... Been going there for
Almost ten yrs now.


----------



## INDEED

1BrownGuy said:


> Of course ..... Been going there for
> Almost ten yrs now.


I've also heard it's the best place in indy with an emerson ave address w chinese food and a bar that offers free rehab services next door.

bazinga! sorry i had to

Indeed


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies On-Road Racing*

Here's is the place to get all your INDY RC carpet on-road racing schedules, technical info, set-ups, suggestions and rules.

Please let's try to keep it positive and leave the low-brow stuff for driver's meetings, pm's, emails, phone calls and in person discussion since many things can be taken out of context when typed in a forum and to spare running any newbies off from things that might easily be resolved with a friendly chat.


----------



## INDEED

Here's Chucky! said:


> Here's is the place to get all your INDY RC carpet on-road racing schedules, technical info, set-ups, suggestions and rules.
> 
> Please let's try to keep it positive and leave the low-brow stuff for driver's meetings, pm's, emails, phone calls and in person discussion since many things can be taken out of context when typed in a forum and to spare running any newbies off from things that might easily be resolved with a friendly chat.


i said bazinga! 

Indeed


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Badabing! I feel ya Indeed but it was meant for us all. Puppies, kittens, Donald Duck and Mickey Mouse are all fine and dandy from time to time but hard to find important info pertaining to the facility while sifting through all of it... That said...


----------



## Crptracer

1BrownGuy said:


> Of course ..... Been going there for
> Almost ten yrs now.


Me 2 off and on and minus a few years...guess I will have to get me some GT equipment...I could use some General TSO chicken...Plus looks like my 17.5/tc is going to be on vacation...


----------



## Indy Rc

Indy Rc said:


> *Here is the flyer to next months Mini Cooper Race. Please read it close.*


Guys I was thinking about this and forgot to mention that we will have a TT-01 race also probably about a month after the Mini Cooper race. We will announce it with a brand new shiny flyer probably sometime closer to the Mini race.:thumbsup:


----------



## Matt P.

Haven't been on here in a while and saw the poster for the mini race. I was all excited to get a chance to dust off the metallic red beast, but like it has been for over the last month, I wont be able to make that race...ugh!

One of these Friday's I won't have work/be out of town/have family things. I miss R/C  but it looks like the hiatus will at least be another 3 weeks or longer. How are the USGT numbers?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Life happens dude and in between when you can fit it in your schedule the place will be there running one thing or another for you. I've been running indoor off-road carpet at Indy RC more as of late but will try to make it Friday to mess around.

TT01 numbers are steady, Mini's are making a comeback while USGT is still in the 3 to 4 car range but I expect several more people to be back this week to run onroad/usgt since there's no where else to go.

Take care and have a good one! I'll keep an extra set of c-hubs for you! Lol!


----------



## Indy Rc

Speaking of USGT here are the rules for racing at IRCR&H. Please note the tire rules highlighted in red.:

USGT

Chassis Specification:
Any 1/10 4wd or Fwd sedan with 4 wheel independent suspension.

Weight Specification:
4wd 1450g weight Fwd 1400g weight

Body Specifications:
Any 190mm or 200mm body. Body can be any body that is NOT on the ROAR T2 body list. NO Trucks
Any "SCALE" molded wings can be used. Lexan wings 10mm maximum height / side dam height
Scale type race liveries encouraged

*Tire & Wheel Specifications:
Tires-Any treaded (NON SLICK) non belted rubber tire available 24 or 26mm. Removing belts from belted tires is not allowed. Must used a non-molded (ex. open cell foam) insert or no insert. Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold seam to remove seam is allowed.
Wheels- Any 24 or 26mm spoke (NON-DISH) type wheel*

Ride Height Specification:
Minimum ride height is 5mm. 
Motor Specifications:
21.5 + 2s lipo batteries No tuning rotors, must use OEM rotor 12.3-12.5mm

ESC:
Any esc that can be programmed and set in spec, sportsman, blinky mode.

Battery Specifications:
ROAR approved hard case batteries

There will be a tech inspection of the USGT cars Friday night.


----------



## THE READER

im planing on coming out tonight and catch a little bit of slash oval. . or late model. its been a while. :thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

are side dam allowed on the late model cars? if so , how big


----------



## Indy Rc

THE READER said:


> are side dam allowed on the late model cars? if so , how big


Currently Bob no one is running air dams, so honestly I don't know.  Just bring out your equipment and we will figure it out. Looking forward to having ya!:thumbsup:


----------



## microed

Big mini cooper race????? You guys just might drag me away from my summer vacation/break.


----------



## MMI

I had a good time tonight racing. I also met some new racers. I will be back in two weeks.


----------



## Indy Rc

MMI said:


> I had a good time tonight racing. I also met some new racers. I will be back in two weeks.


Thanks for coming out man!


----------



## Indy Rc

microed said:


> Big mini cooper race????? You guys just might drag me away from my summer vacation/break.


:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Indy Rc

*Tonight!!!
Onroad Night: TT-01, Mini Cooper, & USGT!!!*


----------



## THE READER

MMI said:


> I had a good time tonight racing. I also met some new racers. I will be back in two weeks.


I also had a great time racing last night. a lot of fun people there to race with. ill be there again next week. thanks guys @ indy rc race way for a great place to race. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob Yelle


----------



## Indy Rc

THE READER said:


> I also had a great time racing last night. a lot of fun people there to race with. ill be there again next week. thanks guys @ indy rc race way for a great place to race. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Bob Yelle


Thanks Bob we are glad you enjoyed yourself! See ya next week!:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

Onroad practice tonight??


----------



## Indy Rc

FrankNitti said:


> Onroad practice tonight??


Yes sir.


----------



## FrankNitti

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Thanks..


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Civic M-Chassis Body*

Almost ready to destroy!


----------



## INDEED

Damn looks good chuck!

She holding 2 big cans of yoohoo or?


----------



## Indy Rc

Starting this week guys onroad practice will only be on Fridays before racing starts. This will be on the schedule at least until Fall. Thanks everyone!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

ready with the cooper..... Had good turnout last friday


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Indy RC Established in 1998*

TT01's holding steady and Mini's are on the rise! Should be another great turn out with several more people back this week to run USGT on the biggest indoor carpet track in Indy.

Just bashing with my friends... Happy 14th Anniversary INDY RC / INDY SLOTS! Keep it fun for us!


----------



## 87STX

A/C is up and runnin. Should make for a more enjoyable friday program.


----------



## longbeard

87STX said:


> A/C is up and runnin. Should make for a more enjoyable friday program.


hooray for air conditioning


----------



## Indy Rc

*Tonight!!!
Onroad Night: TT-01, Mini Cooper, & USGT!!!*


----------



## 87STX

Thanks to all who showed tonite. Good turnout in Cooper and GT. TT-01 still leading the pack. Thanks for taking it easy on me Shawn. See everyone next Friday.


----------



## Indiana

*racing*

Do you guys run any carpet oval.If so,we were looking for someplace to run stadium trucks.


----------



## Indy Rc

Indiana said:


> Do you guys run any carpet oval.If so,we were looking for someplace to run stadium trucks.


Yes, Thursday nights.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Well my bad luck with the Tamiya M-06 in qualifying turned out to be a blessing. After breaking a rear upright, I ended up replacing both. (Thanks to Indy RC's Hobbyshop for stocking the parts I needed.) Not sure if I previously had bad parts, but the new rear hubs really settled down the handling of the car. I actually had a lot of fun running in the main, even though the car had a bit of understeer. 

Now that the car is much more predictable, I can work on setup next time I run. Might be time for a new body too before the big M-Chassis race.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I had a really nice time Friday night and especially enjoyed racing in A/C! That was my first time on-road at Indy RC (I've raced there many times off road with my son and his buddy). The TT01's really impressed me. Thanks David F. for letting me zoom yours around after the fact. Mike D, great to see that new Corvette C6 body in action! It was a blur going by the camera though!

Scott


----------



## THE READER

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I had a really nice time Friday night and especially enjoyed racing in A/C! That was my first time on-road at Indy RC (I've raced there many times off road with my son and his buddy). The TT01's really impressed me. Thanks David F. for letting me zoom yours around after the fact. Mike D, great to see that new Corvette C6 body in action!
> 
> Scott


WOW! great looking track . :thumbsup:. i may have to get my mo6 out there to run on that track


----------



## Crptracer

If anyone is interested I have the following up for sale:

1-protek 20a power supply,1-protek battery charger and 2-65c 6500 fantom lipos all for 300

Also have a DX3R with 2/recievers and a VRC USB connector and case for 250

If interested send me a PM


----------



## Indiana

*Race*

What time you guys start racing on Thurs night?


----------



## THE READER

Indiana said:


> What time you guys start racing on Thurs night?


correct me if im wrong 
open at noon and race at 7:00 pm


----------



## Indy Rc

THE READER said:


> correct me if im wrong
> open at noon and race at 7:00 pm


Correct! :thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*2012 M-Series Summer Fling*


----------



## Indy Rc

Here's Chucky! said:


>


Looks good Chuck!


----------



## Indy Rc

The sement on Indy R/C is supposed to air tonight on PBS WTIU. If you have U-verse or one of the satellite providers you should probably have the station. It will be on WFYI next week.
http://indianapublicmedia.org/thewee...mmers-arrived/


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Track layout 06.01.2012*

Track layout 06.01.2012


----------



## PDK RACING

Indy Rc said:


> The sement on Indy R/C is supposed to air tonight on PBS WTIU. If you have U-verse or one of the satellite providers you should probably have the station. It will be on WFYI next week.
> http://indianapublicmedia.org/thewee...mmers-arrived/


404 error page not found.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Big night last night, great turnout and showing in TT01 and Coopers! Looking forward to the 29th for some free pizza, Yoohoo and bashing with my friends! Offroad racing tonight, yahoo!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Indy RC are very willing to entertain ideas regarding track layouts and actually have several designs in PDF format from several people so feel free to email or print your ideas and provide them to Indy RC and maybe one afternoon when you arrive your design will be one ready for you to run on. Random complaining will just end up as gossip and fall on deaf ears, take the wasted effort of complaining and put the time in to sketching and designing what you think would be cool and give it to Indy RC to consider. The track dimension is 70x45. What you send will be added to the onroad track binder.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

70x45 is the correct dimension of the track!

Hey, it'd be neat to see a few of the onroad guys pick up a slash and run Wednesday or Saturday. Let me know when you could be there and we can hang out... See you Friday!


----------



## Indy Rc

Here is the show that IRCR&H was featured in. The program is called "The Weekly Special" & it is a PBS show. The entire episode is on this video, we are in the second segment.


----------



## nutz4rc

Good representation for the track and nicely done.


----------



## INDEED

That's awesome! Looks like the segment starts at the 4:12 mark. 

Nate


----------



## microed

That was a nice bit of publicity, but I think they could have hired some better looking models


----------



## longbeard

microed said:


> That was a nice bit of publicity, but I think they could have hired some better looking models


Who was that handsome fat, bald guy with the beard?


----------



## Indy Rc

longbeard said:


> Who was that handsome fat, bald guy with the beard?


A new star! We need to find you an agent.


----------



## BadSign

*Usgt*

What rollout are you guys using? I'm going to try coming over next Friday.


----------



## E Vasutin

I see you're road racing this friday night. Do you get any turnout for Touring Car?


----------



## Indy Rc

E Vasutin said:


> I see you're road racing this friday night. Do you get any turnout for Touring Car?


We run Mini Cooper, TT-01, & USGT. Here are the classes and rules from our website.:thumbsup: :http://www.indyrcraceway.com/ClassRules.php


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Great turn out Friday...

large group of minis (10 I think) and 3 heats of tt-01 and a fast group of USGT guys.I Like the layout of the track also.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I got a chance to practice with another racer's TC4 Club Racer last night. The car was setup with X-pattern tires and a 21.5 motor and had silver front green rear springs. The car handled really well with the front spool. I probably would have had a podium finish with that car last night.

I'm glad Associated has included a spool with the TC4 Club Racer. The spool is a great tuning option for rubber tire racing and will help the car launch better out of the corner. The only downside to a spool is that it can be hard on the cvd joints at the composite dog bones. One solution is to upgrade the dog bones to the TC4 Heavy Duty aluminum bones (part #31034). Another option is to use the Associated Universal Drive for the NTC3 (part #2402). The NTC3 universal comes assembled and is more durable. You can also replace the spool with a ball diff, which can be used as a tuning option. The TC4 lightweight steel diff kit (part# 31128) is a complete kit, but you will have to assemble it.

Here are some links on Towerhobbies to the parts I listed above. You can also buy parts directly from Team Associated's website.

#31034 - TC4 heavy Duty Aluminum bones (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJAA0&P=7)








#2402 NTC3 Universal Assembly (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCZD1&P=7)









#31128 TC4 lightweight Steel Diff kit (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXATRX&P=7)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Oh, I forgot to thank Houston in my post above for letting me race his TT-01 last night. The car was good enough to win, but the driver (me) was having too much fun just racing the competition. The close speeds of all the TT-01s make for great racing.


----------



## Matt P.

1BrownGuy said:


> Great turn out Friday...
> 
> large group of minis (10 I think) and 3 heats of tt-01 and a fast group of USGT guys.I Like the layout of the track also.


WOW, great to see the resurgence of the coopers. If the mini numbers keep up, I might have to run 3 classes in the fall once I buy a TT-01. :thumbsup:

Looks like my schedule is going to be clear the next few Friday's, including the 29th race. Barring something making me stay late a work, I am going to try hard and make it to race the next few weeks. Probably only USGT at the moment.


----------



## Matt P.

Hey INDY RC, if you guys make a Mcallisters bodies order here soon, please order 2 more of the corvette daytona prototype (Mcallister #289) bodies for me if you can.


----------



## longbeard

Glad to hear the good review of the club racer. I think that's a really neat chassis for a great price. A great car for someone getting in to onroad or for someone like me who just races onroad occasionally and doesn't want to invest a lot of money in a high end touring car chassis. Let's hear it for budget RC racing!


----------



## Indy Rc

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I got a chance to practice with another racer's TC4 Club Racer last night. The car was setup with X-pattern tires and a 21.5 motor and had silver front green rear springs. The car handled really well with the front spool. I probably would have had a podium finish with that car last night.
> 
> I'm glad Associated has included a spool with the TC4 Club Racer. The spool is a great tuning option for rubber tire racing and will help the car launch better out of the corner. The only downside to a spool is that it can be hard on the cvd joints at the composite dog bones. One solution is to upgrade the dog bones to the TC4 Heavy Duty aluminum bones (part #31034). Another option is to use the Associated Universal Drive for the NTC3 (part #2402). The NTC3 universal comes assembled and is more durable. You can also replace the spool with a ball diff, which can be used as a tuning option. The TC4 lightweight steel diff kit (part# 31128) is a complete kit, but you will have to assemble it.
> 
> Here are some links on Towerhobbies to the parts I listed above. You can also buy parts directly from Team Associated's website.
> 
> #31034 - TC4 heavy Duty Aluminum bones (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJAA0&P=7)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2402 NTC3 Universal Assembly (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCZD1&P=7)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #31128 TC4 lightweight Steel Diff kit (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXATRX&P=7)


ordered


----------



## Indy Rc

Matt P. said:


> Hey INDY RC, if you guys make a Mcallisters bodies order here soon, please order 2 more of the corvette daytona prototype (Mcallister #289) bodies for me if you can.


I'll order them on Monday.

I also have tamiya cardan shaft joints (42217) for your 417x. Houston said you needed them.:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Hey Josh, could you order some TC6 sway bars for me? part #'s are 31262 (1.5mm) and 31263 (1.75mm)

Also, how much for a pair of X-Patterns and simple wheels?

Thanks,
Brian VanderVeen


----------



## Indy Rc

BadSign said:


> Hey Josh, could you order some TC6 sway bars for me? part #'s are 31262 (1.5mm) and 31263 (1.75mm)
> 
> Also, how much for a pair of X-Patterns and simple wheels?
> 
> Thanks,
> Brian VanderVeen


I will get them ordered for ya, as far as the wheels and tires I will let you know tomorrow when I get to the store.:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Thank you sir!:dude:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

tamiya order coming your way Indy RC... needed for the Mini Race! see PM for details


----------



## Matt P.

Indy Rc said:


> I'll order them on Monday.
> 
> I also have tamiya cardan shaft joints (42217) for your 417x. Houston said you needed them.:thumbsup:


Sweet, thanks!


----------



## Indy Rc

BadSign said:


> Hey Josh, could you order some TC6 sway bars for me? part #'s are 31262 (1.5mm) and 31263 (1.75mm)
> 
> Also, how much for a pair of X-Patterns and simple wheels?
> 
> Thanks,
> Brian VanderVeen


Tires are $13.99 a set and cheaper wheels are $8-$9 for 4.


----------



## BadSign

Indy Rc said:


> Tires are $13.99 a set and cheaper wheels are $8-$9 for 4.


Great, be by tonight or tomorrow to pick some up!


----------



## THE READER

im getting my usgt car ready to run out there . i have just put on a new set 
of x patten tires never run . do i have to scuff them in before i run them on carpet? or run them as they are.


----------



## INDEED

THE READER said:


> im getting my usgt car ready to run out there . i have just put on a new set
> of x patten tires never run . do i have to scuff them in before i run them on carpet? or run them as they are.


preferred method is to soak them in Yoohoo for 3 days. then dope with paragon or your brand on race day

Nate


----------



## jonesy112

THE READER said:


> im getting my usgt car ready to run out there . i have just put on a new set
> of x patten tires never run . do i have to scuff them in before i run them on carpet? or run them as they are.


Bob, i would clean them by putting either motor spray or goo gone on a rag and wiping the mold release off of them (the shiney surface of the tire), then throw on some paragon at the track, let it soak for about 15 minutes, then go play


----------



## THE READER

jonesy112 said:


> Bob, i would clean them by putting either motor spray or goo gone on a rag and wiping the mold release off of them (the shiney surface of the tire), then throw on some paragon at the track, let it soak for about 15 minutes, then go play


ok !! thank you guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*Mini*

Whos gonna be the first to get this mini body at Indy RC.... I think Its really cool to bad I have already bought a New Mini body  

It would be neat to see a few at the "M" series summer fling race on the 29th


----------



## rockin_bob13

I put a fresh set on Friday night. Doped 'em, ran 'em. They were as good as they'll ever get straight out of the box, IMO. CF and I agreed on it.


----------



## martini13

Last Friday nights lay-out was alot of fun:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Matt P.

1BrownGuy said:


> Whos gonna be the first to get this mini body at Indy RC.... I think Its really cool to bad I have already bought a New Mini body
> 
> It would be neat to see a few at the "M" series summer fling race on the 29th


I saw this the other day. I thought it was just a customized mini body, didn't realize it was an actual body kit from tamiya. Looks awesome, but with my driving that wing wouldn't last 3 laps.


----------



## BadSign

jonesy112 said:


> Bob, i would clean them by putting either motor spray or goo gone on a rag and wiping the mold release off of them (the shiney surface of the tire), then throw on some paragon at the track, let it soak for about 15 minutes, then go play





rockin_bob13 said:


> I put a fresh set on Friday night. Doped 'em, ran 'em. They were as good as they'll ever get straight out of the box, IMO. CF and I agreed on it.


I was thinking of using death grip on my X-Patterns instead- will it work okay on a paragon-heavy track?


----------



## jonesy112

BadSign said:


> I was thinking of using death grip on my X-Patterns instead- will it work okay on a paragon-heavy track?


I would assume so, while never running it on xpatterns, I used death grip on Solaris tires with great success on very paragon heavy tracks


----------



## longbeard

Speaking of paragon heavy tracks.... We can tell there's a few more onroad guys running on Friday nights when we run Saturday mornings. No doping of slash tires required!


----------



## FrankNitti

longbeard said:


> Speaking of paragon heavy tracks.... We can tell there's a few more onroad guys running on Friday nights when we run Saturday mornings. No doping of slash tires required!


Your Welcome..:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

longbeard said:


> Speaking of paragon heavy tracks.... We can tell there's a few more onroad guys running on Friday nights when we run Saturday mornings. No doping of slash tires required!


And you get that lovely smell to take home to the wife...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Don't forget that you can use any non belted treaded rubber tire in usgt and your not restricted to hpi x-patterns. The Tamiya R kit tires have worked well for some. See Indy RC website for clarification. I'm sure there are another type of non belted treaded tire that works. C'mon Friday, Heehaw!


----------



## BadSign

mounting tires for Friday...


----------



## Matt P.

Here's Chucky! said:


> Don't forget that you can use any non belted treaded rubber tire in usgt and your not restricted to hpi x-patterns. The Tamiya R kit tires have worked well for some. See Indy RC website for clarification. I'm sure there are another type of non belted treaded tire that works. C'mon Friday, Heehaw!


Are these legal for USGT? Has anyone tried them?

http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=50810

Can't wait for tonight! It's been way too long since I have raced. Hopefully I can shake off the rust and at least compete.


----------



## Indy Rc

Matt P. said:


> Are these legal for USGT? Has anyone tried them?
> 
> http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=50810
> 
> Can't wait for tonight! It's been way too long since I have raced. Hopefully I can shake off the rust and at least compete.


Yes, those are legal Matt. Your bodies came in today also.:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

Matt P. said:


> Are these legal for USGT? Has anyone tried them?
> 
> http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=50810
> 
> 
> Matt, I ran a set in practice a while back and they where ok but I felt the xpattern held a little better, I know David had a set on a few weeks ago and he likes them, If he comes tonight I'll ask him to come talk to you.
> 
> David F


----------



## BadSign

Felt really good to be back behind the wheel tonight, thanks to the crew at Indy R/C for a fun night of racing. Despite being extremely slow and getting beat in the B by Brozek, I still had a good time! And thanks Jonesy for letting me pick your brain.

btw 17.5 looks like fun out there. Plenty of grip.


----------



## BadSign

And any of you TT01 guys looking for a chassis for USGT, PM cwoods34, hes got a great TC6 up for sale.


----------



## INDEED

BadSign said:


> Felt really good to be back behind the wheel tonight, thanks to the crew at Indy R/C for a fun night of racing. Despite being extremely slow and getting beat in the B by Brozek, I still had a good time! And thanks Jonesy for letting me pick your brain.
> 
> btw 17.5 looks like fun out there. Plenty of grip.


Did I miss something or isn't the motor 21.5 restricted for usgt? 

Nate


----------



## BadSign

It is. I was watching 17.5's practicing. A few guys got out there 12th scales and I practiced my F1 car as well.


----------



## RustyS

I had my WGt out last night and had some fun running practice laps. Chuck got out his 17.5 1/12 scale and ran some also. Evem though all i did was practice, I still had a great time.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

INDEED said:


> Did I miss something or isn't the motor 21.5 restricted for usgt?
> 
> Nate


Friday onroad is still TT01, M-series and USGT Nate. People that pay to race or pay to practice can practice anything they want before, between and after heats and mains. Those that didn't race respected the actual class participants practicing. There was the usual crowd of TT01's, Mini's and USGT with a little under 40 entrees.

Side note: I'm not 100% sure but maybe if 5 showed up, Indy RC might possibly add that class for the evening but I think the reason the night has been limited to 3 classes is to not dilute the evening by having only 2 or 3 cars in a heat or main which is not very exciting. It'd be neat to see 12th scales run but theres never been a crowd dedicated enough to show up and stick to one rules package. 12th scales actually used to have their own night (Wednesday) but no more than 4 or 5 ever showed on a consistant basis and once they stopped showing up all together the new Indy RC crew switched Wednesdays to offroad carpet and the rest is history. VTA used to be a stout class I'm told with up to 24 entrees a night but I never got to be a part of it. When I got in to VTA it was always the same 3 or 4 people with a couple others that would show up every now and then. As with any place, Indy RC has seen classes came on go over the years which include but not limited to 12th scale, hpi f1, tamiya f1, 18th scale tc, slash gt and a few others over time I'm sure. The classes that aren't too cash heavy have seemed to be the ones that have taken hold and lasted like TT01 and minis for the last year or two. USGT has had a recent surge over the last few weeks for whatever reason but it has been a welcomed addition to the TT01 and growing M-Series crowd. 

If interested, people shouldn't be shy about getting in to USGT because it doesn't take a $500 chassis to have fun or compete. A $150 dollar Associated TC4 club racer (available in the Indy RC shop) TQ'd and nearly won the USGT A-Main on the very first night it hit the track last night!

Hope to see all that can make it out next week for TT01, Mini's and USGT!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I had a lot of fun last night. I thought twice about coming because it was a looog week at work, and I was tired. Glad I did! Thanks David F for the loan on the TT-01. That chassis really hooked up well. Thanks INDY RC for the TX loan too so we could run it.


----------



## AquaRacer

Had a great time last night also. I actually won a B Main in USGT. That was an adrenilane filled 5 minutes. What a rush!! Have had a great time every Friday since I started coming there. Looking forward to next Friday already! Cya all then!!! Is it Friday yet??


----------



## AquaRacer

Oh yeah and thanks to the crew at Indy RC raceway and Hobbies for running a good program and a place to have fun on Friday nights.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I just caught the Indy R/C Raceway commercial while watching the 1st 4 hours of the 24 hours of Lemans (on my DVR). How appropriate that they had this commercial on a race channel during an actual race.

The commercial was broadcast on Indianapolis Comcast Cable channel 1620 SPDHD (SpeedTV in HD) around 3:34 into the 1st 4 hours of coverage on SpeedTV. It would have been broadcast around noon on Saturday June 16, 2012.


----------



## smokefan

Hey guys this is Kyle Barton (using my dad's sign in I no longer have one). If any of you are interested I have an XRAY T2'007 Exotek car for sale in the Onroad Swap and sell forum with a bunch of parts opened and unopened + tires and a few other goodies for $275.00 obo I am also willing to trade for a SCT, preferably a FT SC10. It's a good car that is fast in the right hands and the folks I raced with at the other track can vouch for me on the car's quality and the items it comes with. Would make a great USGT car, I also have a 21.5 motor I can throw in along with the 17.5 I am already selling with the car. If any are interested we can meet up one evening. Thanks.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I picked up a dozen 1/64 scale collectible die-cast donated by a place called Collectors Paradise in Irvington where you can pick up other types of collectables like comics, actions figures, trading cards, etc. I'll give these to the crew at Indy RC to give away as they see fit for the 29th of June for the mini party! There are some Earnhart, Johnson, Gordon, Biffle, etc in the lot they provided.


----------



## longbeard

Josh,
Can you order me associated p/n 91155 please?!


----------



## Indy Rc

longbeard said:


> Josh,
> Can you order me associated p/n 91155 please?!


done :thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

what night of the week is on road practce?


----------



## longbeard

I think Friday is the only day for onroad racing or practice.


----------



## THE READER

longbeard said:


> I think Friday is the only day for onroad racing or practice.


ok, thank you!:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

longbeard said:


> I think Friday is the only day for onroad racing or practice.


Used to be Monday but only 2 to 3 onroaders would show up while nearly a dozen or more offroaders would show up throughout the day only to have to be turned away since it was onroad practice and if the trucks were put on the track the onroaders didn't like it which is understandable but I didn't expect onroad practice to last when offroaders were showing up to practice in much bigger numbers. I think the schedule might change again to onroad practice on mondays in the fall but onroad practice is on Friday before racing starts at 7pm. The track is ready at noon for onroad practice on friday.


----------



## smokefan

Josh do u guys have any used sc10's or Blitz's there in the hobby shop?


----------



## PDK RACING

Anyone runing any 1/12. I have not ran in a year or so. Need to use up some tires or sell them.


----------



## Indy Rc

smokefan said:


> Josh do u guys have any used sc10's or Blitz's there in the hobby shop?


I have 2 used Blitz rollers, and an SC10 roller. The new Losi's have been discounted also, and they are pretty inexpensive.


----------



## Indy Rc

PDK RACING said:


> Anyone runing any 1/12. I have not ran in a year or so. Need to use up some tires or sell them.


We do not have a class for 1/12, but you can practice with it.


----------



## BadSign

Hey fellas,

I need some Tamya parts ordered- 51379, 51380, 50509.

Thanks!
VanderVeen


----------



## Indy Rc

BadSign said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> I need some Tamya parts ordered- 51379, 51380, 50509.
> 
> Thanks!
> VanderVeen


51380 is a Tamiya direct order so it will be in, in about a week, the other two should be in on Friday.


----------



## BadSign

Thank you!


----------



## THE READER

:thumbsup: great job in calling the race and spoting the wrecks last night Robby!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

Dogs love Yoo Hoo too.











(Mikey's dog "Blaze")


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

My dog loves spagetti, but I don't have a photo. You will just have to get the mental picture. 

"Luna" is just now a year old. See you guys tonight!


----------



## INDEED

Indy Rc said:


> Dogs love Yoo Hoo too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Mikey's dog "Blaze")


It's the only tire dope worth using

Good pic!

Indeed


----------



## longbeard

IndyHobbies.com said:


> My dog loves spagetti, but I don't have a photo. You will just have to get the mental picture.
> 
> "Luna" is just now a year old. See you guys tonight!


My last dog was named Luna. Nice name!

Crap, now I want a dog.


----------



## Indy Rc

longbeard said:


> Crap, now I want a dog.


No you don't!:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

*Next week! *


----------



## longbeard

Indy Rc said:


> No you don't!:thumbsup:


You're right. I don't.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Cleaned up the TT-01 on Saturday morning. Kermit and I got a cup of coffee and got busy...

(My daughter put me up to this...)


----------



## THE READER

this is Bob Yelle, can you order me a hpi mazda miata body , i think the part # is 7205
thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

THE READER said:


> this is Bob Yelle, can you order me a hpi mazda miata body , i think the part # is 7205
> thank you:thumbsup:


No problem Bob.


----------



## microed

I can't rember if I have raced twice since April 1st. Would I still be eligible for the prizes?

-Ed


----------



## Indy Rc

microed said:


> I can't rember if I have raced twice since April 1st. Would I still be eligible for the prizes?
> 
> -Ed


If you have not raced any class at all at IRC&H in the alloted time than you will not be eligible for a trophy or prizes Ed, but you can still race for bragging rights. We are still racing our other classes also, the trophy race is just for the Coopers, all other classes are normal price. 

Oh, and the pizza and Yoo Hoo is for everyone that races any class.:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Indy Rc said:


> 51380 is a Tamiya direct order so it will be in, in about a week, the other two should be in on Friday.


Hey guys, did my parts come in?


----------



## Matt P.

Indy Rc said:


> If you have not raced any class at all at IRC&H in the alloted time than you will not be eligible for a trophy or prizes Ed, but you can still race for bragging rights. We are still racing our other classes also, the trophy race is just for the Coopers, all other classes are normal price.
> 
> Oh, and the pizza and Yoo Hoo is for everyone that races any class.:thumbsup:


Eeek. I can't remember if I have raced more than once since April 1st either. I think I have in USGT, definitely not in mini cooper though.


----------



## Indy Rc

Matt P. said:


> Eeek. I can't remember if I have raced more than once since April 1st either. I think I have in USGT, definitely not in mini cooper though.


Matt, it doesn't matter what classes you have raced as long as you have raced any class we run at least twice in the time period at IRCR&H. Don't let it stop you from racing if you haven't.:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

BadSign said:


> Hey guys, did my parts come in?


Everything is here except the part I had to order direct.


----------



## BadSign

Indy Rc said:


> Everything is here except the part I had to order direct.


Sounds good. do they give an ETA?


----------



## Indy Rc

BadSign said:


> Sounds good. do they give an ETA?


No, but it is usually about a week, so it can be anytime.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Did my synthetic oil filled bearings show up yet?


----------



## Indy Rc

Here's Chucky! said:


> Did my synthetic oil filled bearings show up yet?


on backorder


----------



## Matt P.

Has my Tamiya 418x with special nitrous oxide system come in yet?

I'm going to run a 5s round pack in mini this week, is that legal? I have a 5 turn double motor. It has a silver can, so I assume it's legal to run.



Can't wait for Friday!


----------



## Indy Rc

*Friday!!! *


----------



## THE READER

make sure the ac is tune up , its gonna get around 103 friday


----------



## Indy Rc

THE READER said:


> make sure the ac is tune up , its gonna get around 103 friday


That won't be a problem.:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

You have any 5mm * 8mm bearings in stock?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Matt P. said:


> Has my Tamiya 418x with special nitrous oxide system come in yet?
> 
> I'm going to run a 5s round pack in mini this week, is that legal? I have a 5 turn double motor. It has a silver can, so I assume it's legal to run.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for Friday!


418x, phhh... Old news, I'm gonna be running my 418.1 with the .0000000001 wider wheel base. Smell the burn'n rubber, get some! 

I replaced my old cooling system and just installed a Skynet super cooler on my mini. I think in addition to submerging my mini in a cooler of ice before a run this should do the trick! :thumbsup:

My auto-driver in yet?


----------



## Indy Rc

BadSign said:


> You have any 5mm * 8mm bearings in stock?


Get me a stock # and I will try to get them for you by Friday if I don't have them in stock. If not I will look tomorrow.


----------



## Indy Rc

Here's Chucky! said:


> My auto-driver in yet?


backordered...


----------



## BadSign

Indy Rc said:


> backordered...


While your at it, order me some "Driver Rust Inhibiter"


----------



## Indy Rc

BadSign said:


> You have any 5mm * 8mm bearings in stock?


I'll have some in tomorrow.


----------



## Indy Rc

BadSign said:


> Hey guys, did my parts come in?


Brian, your f104 D parts are in.


----------



## BadSign

Indy Rc said:


> Brian, your f104 D parts are in.


 Thank you! I'll get 'em tomorrow.


----------



## Indy Rc

*Tonight!!! *


----------



## Here's Chucky!

In case I forgot in person, thanks for the free pizza and yoohoo along with running a nice program Indy RC, much appreciated. Next up the carpet off-road charity race then a special little soirée for the tt01 class!

Great being back on the track with Mr. Yelle and Houston, it's always fun! Hey Mr. Yelle, how bout all 15 minis on the track next time? Lol!


----------



## THE READER

Here's Chucky! said:


> In case I forgot in person, thanks for the free pizza and yoohoo along with running a nice program Indy RC, much appreciated. Next up the carpet off-road charity race then a special little soirée for the tt01 class!
> 
> Great being back on the track with Mr. Yelle and Houston, it's always fun! Hey Mr. Yelle, how bout all 15 minis on the track next time? Lol!


well i have to say , that even that i didnt have the best of luck last night, i surely did have a great time. 
my hats off to the guys at indy rc , for a great time , and good food. . you guys are the best . .
looking forward to getting my mini working better and come back for some more mini action. . always fun racing with you Chuck!:thumbsup:


----------



## Brian Johnson

Hello guys, I tried to go to the RC car indi. web site and it was no longer in service. How long will it be down? 
Thanks


----------



## INDEED

Brian Johnson said:


> Hello guys, I tried to go to the RC car indi. web site and it was no longer in service. How long will it be down?
> Thanks


Wrong thread; 10' pole out of reach

Nate


----------



## Indy Rc

_Thanks to everyone that made it out last night! It was a great time!_


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The hospitality last night was really nice. Thank for the YooHool and pizza! Had fun racing too! Hope the dents we made in your wall were not too large!


----------



## BadSign

Thanks for the pizza, the drinks...and the air conditioning!

Now I have to make some changes to get my GT car up to speed. new battery time.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I airbrushed a new body for myself yesterday to put on my new-to-me Tamiya TT-01. Its the HPI Honda NSX in 190mm. I know the Monster Energy theme is over used these days, but I still like it. I used Faskolor paints and custom masks by Rock Star Paint.

I like the nature of the one-design, stock TT-01 class. That way, when I come in last place or almost last place, I know its just my driving!


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I airbrushed a new body for myself yesterday to put on my new-to-me Tamiya TT-01. Its the HPI Honda NSX in 190mm.


Nice looking paint job!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

THE READER said:


> well i have to say , that even that i didnt have the best of luck last night, i surely did have a great time.
> my hats off to the guys at indy rc , for a great time , and good food. . you guys are the best . .
> looking forward to getting my mini working better and come back for some more mini action. . always fun racing with you Chuck!:thumbsup:


Lots of familiar faces back and around the old place like Scott Black, Cody Woods and Ed Reynolds in TT01, Cordell and Steve Martin in USGT along with a few newer faces I've never seen before. Fun night, good crowd, next week!


----------



## Indy Rc

Here are the winners of the M-Chassis race:










Congrats to Walt Arthur (3rd), Chuck Ray (2nd) & Houston Thomas (1st)


----------



## Indy Rc

We are shooting for sometime in August for the TT-01 race. Stay tuned!:thumbsup:


----------



## microed

Indy Rc said:


> Here are the winners of the M-Chassis race:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to Walt Arthur (3rd), Chuck Ray (2nd) & Houston Thomas (1st)


What a scary looking group!


----------



## FrankNitti

Indy Crew... Do you have a "B" parts tree in stock (tam #51003) for a TT01?
Tks..


----------



## Indy Rc

FrankNitti said:


> Indy Crew... Do you have a "B" parts tree in stock (tam #51003) for a TT01?
> Tks..


Of course!!! We are Indy's home for Tamiya!:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

Indy Rc said:


> Of course!!! We are Indy's home for Tamiya!:thumbsup:


Cool... see you this eve. :thumbsup:
thanks..


----------



## cwoods34

I have some TRF TC shocks coming in (traded)...... Will they be there by Friday?


----------



## THE READER

microed said:


> What a scary looking group!


nice job guys!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

cwoods34 said:


> I have some TRF TC shocks coming in (traded)...... Will they be there by Friday?


They'll be in tomorrow.


----------



## Indy Rc

*Happy Independence Day!!!*


----------



## Indy Rc

IRCR&H will be open for normal business hours today.


----------



## microed

Can anyone tell me if these will work on the TT-01? I looked all over the web and these were the only ones I could find in stock. The claim to be for a tt-01R kit. They look a little different than the ones 1brownguy posted a picture of in post #56 (I think) of this thread. If these won't work, can anyone give me a link to some other aluminum ones that will work?


----------



## longbeard

I can't tell you if those are the right ones (although they look good), but they are the right brand. They are the only aluminum hub made that have the upper and lower bump stops. 

All of the other brands are much cheaper and don't have the bump stops which lets your hub get shoved under the steering rack when you hit a rail too hard. You don't want those, trust me.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

microed said:


> Can anyone tell me if these will work on the TT-01? I looked all over the web and these were the only ones I could find in stock. The claim to be for a tt-01R kit. They look a little different than the ones 1brownguy posted a picture of in post #56 (I think) of this thread. If these won't work, can anyone give me a link to some other aluminum ones that will work?


Std-35 are the ones I've always used for any of the tt01 kits I've had. The std-35r's are for r kit only I believe.


----------



## Indy RC Results

Great night with over 30 entries, thanks to all that made it out!

Congrats to Walt Arthur for winning the Mini A-main, David Franklin for winning the TT01 A-Main and Chuck Phaler for winning the USGT A-Main.


----------



## microed

Here's Chucky! said:


> Std-35 are the ones I've always used for any of the tt01 kits I've had. The std-35r's are for r kit only I believe.


I looked again this morning and found the STD-35 ones so I ordered those. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## INDEED

longbeard said:


> I can't tell you if those are the right ones (although they look good), but they are the right brand. They are the only aluminum hub made that have the upper and lower bump stops.
> 
> All of the other brands are much cheaper and don't have the bump stops which lets your hub get shoved under the steering rack when you hit a rail too hard. You don't want those, trust me.


You can always dremel out and insert a screw to act as the bump stop on the "cheaper" ones. I've seen several do it and it works perfectly!

I believe Dave has done this!

Nate


----------



## BadSign

microed said:


> I looked again this morning and found the STD-35 ones so I ordered those. Thanks for the reply.


I don't know anything about TT01's, but I learned in high school you should avoid STD's. Not sure you guys are being real safe with your racing...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

BadSign said:


> I don't know anything about TT01's, but I learned in high school you should avoid STD's. Not sure you guys are being real safe with your racing...


Your probably right, hey does Indy RC carry any chassis protectors to avoid these sort of things?


----------



## Indy Rc

Here's Chucky! said:


> Your probably right, hey does Indy RC carry any chassis protectors to avoid these sort of things?


Yes, Submit Graphics makes them.


----------



## longbeard

INDEED said:


> You can always dremel out and insert a screw to act as the bump stop on the "cheaper" ones. I've seen several do it and it works perfectly!
> 
> I believe Dave has done this!
> 
> Nate


He said dremel out and insert a screw. 
Bump stop. Cheaper ones. 

<Insert Beavis & Butthead laugh here>


----------



## Here's Chucky!

My car was crabby, is there a fix for that? Haha!


----------



## longbeard

You'll need to buy a special car wash solution. yuk yuk


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Probably help shave a tenth or more off getting it clean and helping with aero huh?

If anyone has a used 21.5 they'd like to sell let know. Was thinking about getting a Reedy Sonic.


----------



## DestructoFox

Hey guys, I'm selling a bunch of my on-road stuff. Take a look to see if there's anything you might be interested in! Click Here


----------



## smokefan

I also have a couple things for sale a Hudy setup board with a nip decal. And a Integy setup station in a carrying case. $ 60.00 local. Will have it with me Wed when we come down to run offroad. If I don't sell it by Wed nite I am putting it on the boards Thursday.


----------



## THE READER

great night of racing on the oval last night guys!!.it seamed that eveyone has got there cars up and handleing well, some very good races was going on . looking forward to next thursday night for some more racing action:thumbsup: oh and very good . race calling by Doug, he made all the races exciting!! what a great place to race!!

Bob Yelle


----------



## longbeard

Happy Friday the 13th. Is tonight another TT-01 challenge like last Friday the 13th?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I was hoping to get out there tonight, but 4H duties are calling and all my kids are in 4H right now. 

So, make sure and eat dinner with Paragon on your fingers and someone hit the wall for me!

Scott


----------



## Qball41

THE READER said:


> great night of racing on the oval last night guys!!.it seamed that eveyone has got there cars up and handleing well, some very good races was going on . looking forward to next thursday night for some more racing action:thumbsup: oh and very good . race calling by Doug, he made all the races exciting!! what a great place to race!!
> 
> Bob Yelle


Bob,

What are the oval classes over there these days? I haven't been r/c racing in quite awhile. I'm hoping to get going again this fall.


----------



## THE READER

Qball41 said:


> Bob,
> 
> What are the oval classes over there these days? I haven't been r/c racing in quite awhile. I'm hoping to get going again this fall.


so far iv seen slash truck like we use to run at the rug--and slash trucks with late model bodies on them , thats what iv been running--and modified.-- and week ago there were nastrucks , but i think that was a one time thing , not sure about that. been having a good turn out. hope to cya again soon and racing with ya.-- for more detail on all of this call the store for more info 317 787 7568:wave:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

longbeard said:


> Happy Friday the 13th. Is tonight another TT-01 challenge like last Friday the 13th?


Houston won the TT01 Friday the 13th challenge so we'll make him a pink t! Walt Arthur squeaked out the Mini A-Main while Bob Cordell won the USGT A-Main.


----------



## TheDave

*Indy Rc off road thread?*

Hey guys, Dave here. Is there and Indy RC off road thread? Have a question but couldn't seem to find the thread. I know this is the wrong place but does anyone know what spur/pinion most of the slash guys are running?


----------



## longbeard

TheDave said:


> Hey guys, Dave here. Is there and Indy RC off road thread? Have a question but couldn't seem to find the thread. I know this is the wrong place but does anyone know what spur/pinion most of the slash guys are running?


It varies 
90/19-23

86/19-23


----------



## BadSign

Hey Indy R/C, I need some TC5/6 caster blocks, 4 degree. Thanks!

Also thanks to Chuck for announcing last night. Smooth, bro!


----------



## BadSign

And I almost forgot... A "F"Landers sighting! can't wait for that.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

BadSign said:


> Also thanks to Chuck for announcing last night. Smooth, bro!


x2 on the program Chuck:thumbsup:


----------



## TheDave

longbeard said:


> It varies
> 90/19-23
> 
> 86/19-23


Thanks Greg!


----------



## jtsbell

It has been two years sence Cody and I have been there,real good racing and a quick program.Its a shame we couldn't keep the battery pluged in the usgt car.Don't know why.Try to get back in two to three weeks to give a better show of the ORANGE&BLUE.:wave:


----------



## BadSign

Hey, I need another part as well, associated 31377- TC6.1 Rear Shock tower


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Qball41 said:


> Bob,
> 
> What are the oval classes over there these days? I haven't been r/c racing in quite awhile. I'm hoping to get going again this fall.


Stock cup is being thrown around for oval on Thursday's again. Updated rules are in the works but you'll have to ask Indy RC to verify. If it looks good I might join the fun. So far I like what they've done.


----------



## DaveCook

microed said:


> I looked again this morning and found the STD-35 ones so I ordered those. Thanks for the reply.


Hi Ed,

I ordered the STD-35R by mistake and they will not fit my car. My outdrives are too big. If you find the STD-35 ones not to your liking, I can trade you. Just a thought. I might end up just ordering some of the STD-35 and save the others for when I get an R kit.

Dave


----------



## TheDave

*Stock Cup?*



Here's Chucky! said:


> Stock cup is being thrown around for oval on Thursday's again. Updated rules are in the works but you'll have to ask Indy RC to verify. If it looks good I might join the fun. So far I like what they've done.


What's Stock Cup?


----------



## Indy Rc

TheDave said:


> What's Stock Cup?


Pancars with brushed motors and 2s lipos, with NASCAR style bodies.


----------



## INDEED

Indy Rc said:


> Pancars with brushed motors and 2s lipos, with NASCAR style bodies.


still 21.5 t? blinky?

nate


----------



## Indy Rc

INDEED said:


> still 21.5 t? blinky?
> 
> nate


No :thumbsup:


----------



## TheDave

Indy Rc said:


> Pancars with brushed motors and 2s lipos, with NASCAR style bodies.


Color me interested!


----------



## JonLanders

BadSign said:


> And I almost forgot... A "F"Landers sighting! can't wait for that.


 I heard that "F" Landers lost all of his skill!


----------



## BadSign

At least he had it! Some of us can only dream. Knock the rust off, Ned...


----------



## Indy Rc

BadSign said:


> Hey Indy R/C, I need some TC5/6 caster blocks, 4 degree.





BadSign said:


> Hey, I need another part as well, associated 31377- TC6.1 Rear Shock tower


These are in.


----------



## microed

DaveCook said:


> Hi Ed,
> 
> I ordered the STD-35R by mistake and they will not fit my car. My outdrives are too big. If you find the STD-35 ones not to your liking, I can trade you. Just a thought. I might end up just ordering some of the STD-35 and save the others for when I get an R kit.
> 
> Dave


Dave,
If you decide not to keep them, I am sure you could find somebody that will buy them off of you. They are not the easiest part to find.


----------



## BadSign

Indy Rc said:


> These are in.


Thank you!


----------



## INDEED

microed said:


> Dave,
> If you decide not to keep them, I am sure you could find somebody that will buy them off of you. They are not the easiest part to find.


ill buy if he does decide to sell

pm me if you do; thanks!

nate


----------



## longbeard

Ooooohhh.. PM's.. Are we gonna play? I want some, I want some!


----------



## Waltss2k

Ok I'm here. I made it to this site.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Thanks to all that made the trip.

Congrats to Chris Spangler for Mini A-main win, Cody Woods for TT01 A-Main win and Steve Martin for USGT A-Main win.

Have a good weekend everyone. If you get a chance, stop by Sunday to race or visit in support of the wounded warriors project carpet offroad race.


----------



## BadSign

Thanks again to Chuck and the Indy R/C Crew. Another pleasant night, and I broke nothing this time.

BTW, I really liked the layout. Last Friday's was way to fast and open, and lap times were to quick. I'm all in favor of more technical courses like last night.


----------



## DaveCook

INDEED said:


> ill buy if he does decide to sell
> 
> pm me if you do; thanks!
> 
> nate


Nate,

I have decided to hang on to these for now, but I will let you know if I decide to sell.

Dave


----------



## cwoods34

Some guys have asked so I'll post it for all....

Both nights I've used short blue front/ short red rear springs on my TT01.... Ride height at 5mm with a little bit of droop at each end (if you have arms with droop screws).

I tried the standard colored springs at first but I could not get the ride height below 8mm, which is too tall in my opinion.

The shop had both the short colored springs and the short TRF springs (same stiffness, just black colored) @ $12.99 for either set.... I'd recommend one of these sets if you are looking to upgrade! You'll just need about 3-4mm of the plastic clips to get the 5mm ride height.


----------



## TheDave

*On road practice?*

Hey guys any idea if and when Monday's will go back to on road practice?


----------



## starrx

cwoods34 said:


> Some guys have asked so I'll post it for all....
> 
> Both nights I've used short blue front/ short red rear springs on my TT01.... Ride height at 5mm with a little bit of droop at each end (if you have arms with droop screws).
> 
> I tried the standard colored springs at first but I could not get the ride height below 8mm, which is too tall in my opinion.
> 
> The shop had both the short colored springs and the short TRF springs (same stiffness, just black colored) @ $12.99 for either set.... I'd recommend one of these sets if you are looking to upgrade! You'll just need about 3-4mm of the plastic clips to get the 5mm ride height.



your racing tt-01 now??:freak: what happend to the tc 6.1 & snake?


----------



## cwoods34

starrx said:


> your racing tt-01 now??:freak: what happend to the tc 6.1 & snake?


Not much going on till Nationals......


----------



## starrx

i can dig it..you going to nashville??
dats my plan too..but i dont know what class i want to run
well usgt is lock in......but vta or 17.5 havent made my mind up yet
maybe vta i havent ran dat class in a year or so

i guess we'll see
:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

TheDave said:


> Hey guys any idea if and when Monday's will go back to on road practice?


If it does it won't be for a few more months.


----------



## BadSign

Indy R/C, I need some more parts:
All Tamiya:
53258 3x35mm turnbuckles
53601 5mm Adjusters
53968 Hex Head ball connectors
9804154 5mm ball connector for F104 Steering

Thanks guys.


----------



## NewGuy21

What are the body rules for tt01


----------



## INDEED

NewGuy21 said:


> What are the body rules for tt01


To my understanding -

190/200mm 
Production cars only
No protoform etc 

Correct me if I'm off base

Nate


----------



## BadSign

NewGuy21 said:


> What are the body rules for tt01





INDEED said:


> To my understanding -
> 
> 190/200mm
> Production cars only
> No protoform etc
> 
> Correct me if I'm off base
> 
> Nate


TT01 requires a Tamiya body, tires, and silvercan motors. I'm not sure about battery limits, though


----------



## INDEED

BadSign said:


> TT01 requires a Tamiya body, tires, and silvercan motors. I'm not sure about battery limits, though


4000 mah battery

Tamiya only bodies is incorrect though; I've seen countless HPI bodies on track.

Tamiya only parts for upgrades though!

Nate


----------



## FrankNitti

NewGuy21 said:


> What are the body rules for tt01


Copied from the INDY RC web page...

IRCR&H TT-01

This is a spec class designed for introducing new racers and seasoned racers into on-road. This is a spec class with no grey area. If you think something could be illegal, it probably is. If you think it might be illegal, feel free to talk to an Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies representative, and they will be happy to help you out. 

*All parts other than battery and ESC must be TAMIYA parts. 

CAR
1. Can be any Tamiya TT-01 kit.
2. Chassis must be stock with no modifications. 
3. We do allow grinding off braces in battery tray to make a square lipo fit.

BODY
1. Any production touring car body - 190 mm or 200 mm

BATTERY
1. You can run a 6-cell NIMH or a 2-cell lipo. 
2. Lipo - 4000 MAH and 25c limit.

WHEELS/ TIRES
1. Must be a 26mm Tamiya touring car wheel and tire.

MOTOR
1. Tamiya kit silver can motor or Johnson 540J.

SUSPENSION
1. TT-01 friction shocks or oil filled touring car shocks.
2. Tamiya replacement springs are allowed and any TT-01 type R parts are allowed.
3. You can use aluminum aftermarket uprights (for durability only).

GEARING 
1. Must be Tamiya parts only.
2. 52t spur mod is illegal.
3. The highest gearing allowed in this class is a 55t spur and 28t pinion. 

ESC
1. Can be any of the following: Any Tamiya non-programmable brushed ESC
Futaba mc230cr
Dynamite Tazer 10t (dyn4928)
Dynamite Tazer 12t (dyn4927)
Dynamite Tazer 15t (dyn4925)
Losi msc12l
HPI EN1 (hpi340)
Traxxas XL-5 (3018r)

STEERING SERVO
1. Open

:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hey guys, if you are looking for new body, this one I airbrushed is hanging at the hobbyshop at Indy RC for sale right now (back wall with the clear bodies). Its the 2010 Camaro by HPI Racing.

It is 1/10th scale and copies the 5th generation Camaro in the "Fusion Green" that Chevy is offering. You've probably seen them on the street. Wicked cool!

Its actually a multi layer paint process that I used to get it as close to the real one as possible. Three different paints to give it that GLOW! 

Brand new and no mounting holes, ready to go.


----------



## THE READER

great night of racing again last night @indy rc:thumbsup:
congrats to Gary Crispin on his win in late model slash!!.and slash trucks. and nice to see Eric Pennington again and racing with him. 
and a big :thumbsup: to Chuck Ray , for running a fast and smooth racing program
cya all next week


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Thanks Bob! Wish I would have been smoother tonight (Friday) but somedays your the pigeon and somedays your the statue... Tonight well?

My bad on the scoring in Mini and TT01 Mains... Luckily we all knew who was where.

Congrats to Bob Cordell for USGT A-Main win, Cody Armes for Mini A-Main win and Cody Woods for the TT01 A-Main win.

Had fun tonight! Hope a few other did as well...


----------



## Indy Rc

Hey everyone I know that there is some confusion on what we race on Friday nights. We currently only race 3 different classes: M-Chassis, TT-01 & USGT. It does not take such and such numbers to race a class at IRCR&H. In order for there to be a class added to our current program the owners would have to meet and make a decision. No other decisions have been made.We will be only racing our 3 current classes this Friday and for the foreseeable future until a decision to change that is made by the owners. I would like to apologize for the confusion on this matter. Thanks - Josh


----------



## BadSign

Hey Josh, did the parts I asked for come in?


----------



## Indy Rc

BadSign said:


> Hey Josh, did the parts I asked for come in?


Hopefully Tues.


----------



## Indy Rc

BadSign said:


> Indy R/C, I need some more parts:
> All Tamiya:
> 53258 3x35mm turnbuckles
> 53601 5mm Adjusters
> 53968 Hex Head ball connectors
> 9804154 5mm ball connector for F104 Steering
> 
> Thanks guys.


53258 is showing discontinued
9804154 is backordered
53601 & 53968 are on order


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Good job to all A-Main winners tonight!

TT01 A-Main Winner: Andy Dollinger
Usgt A-Main Winner: Steve Martin

Thanks for the support from all! Much appreciated...


----------



## BadSign

Great racing tonight in USGT. Martin fed us tail lights as usual, but the fight from 2nd to 5th wasn't settled until the last lap. I was shaking, it was so intense!
Also fun getting the F1 cars out there to practice. Walt, I'll have mine running a bit better next time.

Thanks for the smooth program again, Chuck


----------



## Waltss2k

Yes it was defiantly fun to run the F1. I'm glad mine only took a few mins to get tweeked out.ed will have mine with me every Friday and throw it on the track every chance I get.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Did you guys see the Mini R/C Mini Coopers at the Olympics? Wonder what the story is on these? Are they available commercially?

http://editorial.autos.msn.com/blogs/autosblogpost.aspx?post=97d26463-15a3-44eb-954f-25f18685db1a&icid=autos_3278


----------



## ebtech1997

*Your Track Rocks*

We enjoyed your program the drive is long but well worth it your place is top notch the guys from monticello thanks see you in two weeks :thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

ebtech1997 said:


> We enjoyed your program the drive is long but well worth it your place is top notch the guys from monticello thanks see you in two weeks :thumbsup:


Thanks for making it out!:thumbsup:


----------



## ebtech1997

*Indy Slot*

Iam thinking of buying a tt01 what one should I go with


----------



## AquaRacer

Wouldn't it be a blast to race these, the r/c ones that is. Autocrossing the fullsize could be fun too!! I doubt the R/C ones are commercially available, if so they will have a hefty price tag to go with them. i know that there is a 4Wd 1/5th scale MINI out there and it is gas powered, don't remember the cost or who makes it though. 

Cya all on Friday!!!

Brian B.



IndyHobbies.com said:


> Did you guys see the Mini R/C Mini Coopers at the Olympics? Wonder what the story is on these? Are they available commercially?
> 
> http://editorial.autos.msn.com/blogs/autosblogpost.aspx?post=97d26463-15a3-44eb-954f-25f18685db1a&icid=autos_3278


----------



## INDEED

ebtech1997 said:


> Iam thinking of buying a tt01 what one should I go with


R Kit. I'll sell you mine if interested PM me.
Half the fun is building it though; so buy one from IndyRC!


Nate


----------



## Here's Chucky!

ebtech1997 said:


> Iam thinking of buying a tt01 what one should I go with


R-kit from Indy RC


----------



## Matt P.

INDEED said:


> R Kit. I'll sell you mine if interested PM me.
> Half the *frustration* is building it though; so buy one from IndyRC!
> 
> 
> Nate


There I fixed your statement Nate.

Just Kidding, its a great class. I hope to have one come fall myself. Going to try the triple (mini, usgt, tt-01) one night. Just got to get through this busy season at work, ugh.


----------



## crispy

Matt P. said:


> There I fixed your statement Nate.


Ain't that the truth. I'm a Slash guy but I let Josh talk me into buying the TT-01R Type E kit from them a month or so ago.

"That's a good three hour build there Crispy" he says.

Started mid-afternoon on a Saturday and finished up after midnight. Frustrating barely describes it for this first timer.

BTW, put the 55t spur in the first time...


----------



## Indy Rc

crispy said:


> Ain't that the truth. I'm a Slash guy but I let Josh talk me into buying the TT-01R Type E kit from them a month or so ago.
> 
> "That's a good three hour build there Crispy" he says.
> 
> Started mid-afternoon on a Saturday and finished up after midnight. Frustrating barely describes it for this first timer.
> 
> BTW, put the 55t spur in the first time...


That's because you took your time and really concentrated.


----------



## crispy

Indy Rc said:


> That's because you took your time and really concentrated.


It's because I got a "sales job" from the master! 

You guys need to source and stock some aluminum front knuckles for those TT-01s. If you had them on the wall, I'd buy them tonight.

Oh well, I guess I'll just go to Hobbytown...


----------



## Indy Rc

crispy said:


> It's because I got a "sales job" from the master!
> 
> You guys need to source and stock some aluminum front knuckles for those TT-01s. If you had them on the wall, I'd buy them tonight.
> 
> Oh well, I guess I'll just go to Hobbytown...


:wave:


----------



## crispy

Indy Rc said:


> :wave:


Seriously though, can I get them from you? Do you have a source?


----------



## longbeard

crispy said:


> Seriously though, can I get them from you? Do you have a source?


Dude.. The TT-01 aluminum knuckles thing has been played and re-played on this forum several times. Do a search and you'll see the options that are available.


----------



## crispy

longbeard said:


> Dude.. The TT-01 aluminum knuckles thing has been played and re-played on this forum several times. Do a search and you'll see the options that are available.


I have ready the thread, and I'm aware that I can buy them off of ebay, but even though I give Josh a hard time, I do buy from them whenever I can over some internet hobby store.

Plus, reading back through this thread, there is disagreement over which ones to get. Do you get the 35 or the 35R? Chucky said the R models are only for the Type R or something like that. Anyway, I'm confused.

I have a TT-01R Type E. If someone would, one last time, tell me which part(s) will work and possibly a source, I would very much appreciate it.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

STD-35 are the ones I've used for both the normal or old tt01 kits and the r kit. Link to actual manufacturer is below:

http://www.rc-square.com/product/tamiya/ta_tt01.htm

I need to find them on eBay again and will post.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

eBay link for them:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STD35-Squar..._Accessories&hash=item3a40710f5e#ht_500wt_922


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Good job to all A-Main winners tonight!

Mini A-Main Winner: Walt Arthur
TT01 A-Main Winner: Walt Arthur
Usgt A-Main Winner: Bob Cordell


Thanks for the support from all! Much appreciated...


----------



## Waltss2k

good call on the racing tonight Chuck. :thumbsup:


----------



## j21moss

Dang Walt!!! U have gotten back into racing big time!!! good deal!! I was there on Saturday and almost bought another Slash to start running again on Saturdays but decided to wait until later.. Car Show season is still going on!!


----------



## Waltss2k

Yes I have Jerry. I have two trucks, a tt0, M06,F1,and now a pan car


----------



## BadSign

Walt, I'll have my F1 out again this friday. 
MotoGp practice all day, racing at night! woohoo!


----------



## MicroRacerM18

BadSign said:


> Walt, I'll have my F1 out again this friday.
> MotoGp practice all day, racing at night! woohoo!


I will be at IMS on Friday as well. But I am going to go downtown to Meridian St. afterwards, so no racing for me. see you next week. :thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I will be at IMS on Friday as well. But I am going to go downtown to Meridian St. afterwards, so no racing for me. see you next week. :thumbsup:


You'll be missed. Hope to see you back when you get the chance... Enjoy!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Chuck, has there been much interest in the past in VTA at Indy RC? 

Seeing _RC Car Action magazine _this month talk about what a huge class VTA is in the midwest, I couldn't help but wonder why not in central Indiana? Was it the motor change to 25.5? 

VTA is what got me interested in on-road initially (grew up in the 60's and 70's with muscle cars), so I still hope it will make a comeback. I know there's a few others out there like me.

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/index.html


----------



## MDB

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I will be at IMS on Friday as well. But I am going to go downtown to Meridian St. afterwards, so no racing for me. see you next week. :thumbsup:


 Downtown Indy should be interesting this weekend. Motorcycles on Meridian and Gencon at the convention center---that should be an interesting combination.Bring your camera you should be able to get some once in a lifetime shots.

Later,

Mark


----------



## davidl

IndyHobbies.com said:


> .......Was it the motor change to 25.5? .........................
> http://


Yes, I know several local drivers formerly heavy in VTA that didn't like the change to 25.5. That is a big reason behind the creation of the local 21.5 class with different tires and bodies from the VTA with 25.5.


----------



## Matt P.

davidl said:


> Yes, I know several local drivers formerly heavy in VTA that didn't like the change to 25.5. That is a big reason behind the creation of the local 21.5 class with different tires and bodies from the VTA with 25.5.


I kind of wished the USGT class at Indy RC used 25.5. Even better....silver can. 

I know a lot of people in TT01 that would run both classes if they didn't have to spend at least $150 on a decent brush-less setup instead of a $60 very competitive silver can setup.

If I could re-do the USGT rules, it would be open brushed speedo, tamiya silver can, open tire but with spoked wheels.

...but that's just me, my opinion is usually not the majority.


----------



## Waltss2k

BadSign said:


> Walt, I'll have my F1 out again this friday.
> MotoGp practice all day, racing at night! woohoo!


I will have mine there again and hopefully Nick will too. Nick bought one as well, me and him turned some laps last Friday.


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm interested in the VTA class. I would have to buy one, but I'm interested in it. The usgt class you just get run over in, that's one of the reasons I got rid on mine.


----------



## rockin_bob13

How about all the classes run get the silver can. Offroad/onroad/oval alike. Just an idea.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Chuck, has there been much interest in the past in VTA at Indy RC?
> 
> Seeing _RC Car Action magazine _this month talk about what a huge class VTA is in the midwest, I couldn't help but wonder why not in central Indiana? Was it the motor change to 25.5?
> 
> VTA is what got me interested in on-road initially (grew up in the 60's and 70's with muscle cars), so I still hope it will make a comeback. I know there's a few others out there like me.
> 
> http://www.usvintagetransam.com/index.html


Great class with controlled speeds to allow a driver with less set up skill to compete. VTA is dead in Indy. My opinions about why are well documented...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

rockin_bob13 said:


> How about all the classes run get the silver can. Offroad/onroad/oval alike. Just an idea.


Along with the same touring car bodies so you can't tell one class from the other! Haha!

With so much cool in the hobby we have basically 3 classes in coopers, tt01 and usgt that use the same bodies and don't really look different. Add 17.5 then you've got 4. I'd dump usgt, go with vta (25.5) pony car bodies then add F1 and 17.5 spec 12th scale that way there would be a variety. Why no one else gets this is beyond me. It's pure genius! GENIUS!

LOL!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I'm just kidding of course... The one thing everyone needs to remember is that's you can't have too many classes or too many entrees because of the time in a night. I'm pretty sure nobody wants to hang around til midnight or one in the morning. It seems like getting done at 10pm or a little before has made most happy from the feedback I've been getting.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Woohoo look at me go, 4 in a row!


----------



## crispy

Oops.

Replied to myself.


----------



## crispy

Replying to yourself is stage one of _Delusions of Grandeur_...


----------



## Indy Rc

:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

USVTA is going strong at many tracks around the midwest. In fact, there is a big VTA race next month (Sept '12) in Nashville, TN that should have over 100 entries in the VTA class.

Unfortunately in Indy, there isn't as strong of support for VTA at this time. Each person has their own reasons why they like or dislike the current USVTA rules. Lukily there are other classes that offer a similar racing experience (not just limited to onroad).


----------



## Rockie0366

Hey i have been out of rc racing for a while, just worndring if on-road racing has came back around like when vta was popular?


----------



## BadSign

Rockie0366 said:


> Hey i have been out of rc racing for a while, just worndring if on-road racing has came back around like when vta was popular?


On Road is doing well. I got away from VTA because, once I started to figure the setup, that the speeds were just too slow for my taste. 

Personally, I see no reason to restrict esc's in any *brushed* class, as long as it fits TCS rules. Used brushed esc's are cheap now, even LRP quantums, and the programming doesn't advance timing like brushless speedos can.

And speaking of boosted speedos, I'm glad VTA paved th way to get rid of them. If you want faster motors, run modified. VTA may be dead, but I think that's the "legacy" of VTA.


----------



## BadSign

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I will be at IMS on Friday as well. But I am going to go downtown to Meridian St. afterwards, so no racing for me. see you next week. :thumbsup:


Sounds fun. I'll be at the race Sunday, got 4 free tix through Kroger!



MDB said:


> Downtown Indy should be interesting this weekend. Motorcycles on Meridian and Gencon at the convention center---that should be an interesting combination.Bring your camera you should be able to get some once in a lifetime shots.
> 
> Later,
> 
> Mark


Wookies on Suzukis. There's a tonguetwister for you.



Waltss2k said:


> I will have mine there again and hopefully Nick will too. Nick bought one as well, me and him turned some laps last Friday.


Excellent!


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Vta*

VTA started as 27 turn 4 cell class. Brushless motors and lipo batts were just available. The slowest Novak motor available was a 21.5. Its rpm was so low that a 2 cell lipo, the rule makers decided, it was equivalent. It wasn't. 

Guys had to rebuild/replace brushed motors after every run.

Soon 21.5 was what we ran. Big fun, cool cars, old school, 30 entries on a Friday night.

@ 2 years ago, the rule makers wanted to go back to the 27 turn speeds and adopted the 25.5 rule.

IMO it's slow (21.5 is the speed I like), I already got a motor, a new one is $90 and I have to get only through Shoptron, (hobby stores couldn't get it at the time of the rule change).

So VTA nearly is gone here. Those that changed to 25.5 still run at various events around the midwest.

I like the speed of the USGT, 21.5 like the VTA's used to run. 17.5 Expert Sedan, for me, is too fast for my ability. 

I just wish we would run the spec tire Midwest rule (Solaris). They're available, preglued, and cheaper than the unglued X Patterns pro compound that we like but can't get. 
I understand that's not the only legal tire.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Nevermind...

TT01, Mini's and USGT Friday!

Bring em!


----------



## crispy

How much different is VTA in terms of speed compared to the TT-01 class that you run?

As an outsider who has no skin in the game, you already appear to have Slow - Medium - Fast classes, so why not do something totally different like the F1 or the 12th scale? 

The flip side of that is I just don't see the numbers showing up. You'll struggle to get half a dozen.

I'm going to buy something on the slow end, either a Mini or something that I can run in VTA if it is chosen. So mark me down for VTA and where is my free YooHoo?


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm Walt Arthur and I say F1. The cars are totally different and defiantly look different.


----------



## Waltss2k

Of course I don't understand why we can't run whatever shows op each night as long as there's enough to make a heat of it. It was that way everywhere I raced before. Plus there is only one on road night/ day for on road. I mean two weeks ago there wasn't even enough for a cooper class so what's the differents


----------



## Waltss2k

Besides its on a Friday night so what if its late when were done, its not like everyone has to work the next day. I mean off road races till late sat night into Sun morning. Just my $0.02.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's Chucky! said:


> As the saying goes "it ain't perfect but it's a place to play" so be thankful Indy RC has persevered throughout the years and given many the opportunity to go play elsewhere and always given them a place to come back to for nearly 15 years. If the RC market (especially a track in general) where such a money maker there'd be one between every speedway and Walmart but guess what, reality check, it ain't.


You are 200% right on that comment Chuck! The final decision of adding a class or how long a normal night of racing should last must be made by the people who own the facility. They have the cost sheet in front of them and can make a decision about what makes sense for THEM long term and what doesn't. If adding another class costs more due to overhead than they take in in fees, then it doesn't make sense. 

As for another class, well, obviously, I geek out over muscle cars and VTA. Can't help it, so that's my vote. :freak: I know some consider the 25.5 too slow, but that makes it a great learning/transitional class. The wannagofast guys can stay in the faster classes instead. 

But I also agree with Walt about an additional class should maybe be something _different_ than everything else. That has an attraction too.

At the end of the day, what brings in racers is what should be run. Indy RC is a business. They need their evil capitolist profits!


----------



## jtsbell

I know Cody & I can't be there every Friday night but we try to come as often as we can,85 miles one way,when you get off work at 5:00 get a shower and hit the road its 7:00-7:30 be fore we get there.My& Codys vote Are 17.5&VTA.


----------



## Indy Rc

Waltss2k said:


> Of course I don't understand why we can't run whatever shows op each night as long as there's enough to make a heat of it. It was that way everywhere I raced before. Plus there is only one on road night/ day for on road. I mean two weeks ago there wasn't even enough for a cooper class so what's the differents


 How many of those tracks are still around? The reason is simple. In the past we have had problems with everyone wanting to add new classes all the time. The problem with this isn't the fact that we will run too late, it's the fact that it can create "a class of the week" scenario. This dillutes current classes and when that happens people get upset and stop racing because they don't like starting all over again. It's happened at this track many times and us owners are tired of dealing with it. We decided about 8 months ago to start running onroad again after shutting it down the previous year over lack of attendance back when we used to run any class the racers wanted including that stupid Slash class we had for about 2 weeks. We very hesitant to start it up again because of this reason so we decided if we were going to do it, it would be limited and inexpensive so people would be more inclined to give it a try, namely the off-road guys and a few others. Next thing we knew the classes especially the TT-01 class took off and we started getting pretty good numbers. From the beginning we had a plan of possibly adding a third class. Guys wanted more so we started up the USGT class with the National rules and we decided not to do the tire option because we wanted to make the cars look more realistic. (contrary to popular belief I can get Solaris tires anytime I want) But we did want to make it so guys could run both tracks at the time. I was specific about that in the meeting we had when we made the decision on the class. 

So now that I have rambled on an probably confused everyone, the true reason we have not added classes is because many of you have your own ideas on what works and what doesn't and very few will agree on it. If we start adding classes we will have a few in each class instead of many in a few classes and that will not only take away from the racing it will also cause racers to leave. Two or three cars running around the track is boring. To be honest this has been a problem with off-road also. If you guys want to vote on a new class so be it, but we will not make any promises.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

jtsbell said:


> I know Cody & I can't be there every Friday night but we try to come as often as we can,85 miles one way,when you get off work at 5:00 get a shower and hit the road its 7:00-7:30 be fore we get there.My& Codys vote Are 17.5&VTA.


17.5 is pretty fast but most can't handle it but it's fun to watch!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Oval racing tonight!


----------



## Matt P.

I vote for 1/5th scale nitro motorcycle.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Indy Rc said:


> If we start adding classes we will have a few in each class instead of many in a few classes and that will not only take away from the racing it will also cause racers to leave. Two or three cars running around the track is boring. To be honest this has been a problem with off-road also. If you guys want to vote on a new class so be it, but we will not make any promises.


I hope that my original post (#2069), didn't cause undue concern. I truly was just curious why VTA wasn't a common class any longer in our area. Whatever the reason, guys moved on to USGT it sounds like. I am going to the Nashville race. I should be able to take care of my VTA itch down there. 

As soon as I found out you guys were running TT-01 as one of your regular classes, I bought one. Same reason I bought a RC10T4 back in the Planet RC daze. I think the best thing a track can do is have regular, well known, well publicized, established classes. That way, racers can anticpate what to buy and how to approach it. And, they can learn from each other. Even though I like VTA, as soon as USGT became the regular class, I switched to that too. Its got its own level of cool due to all the body choices. :thumbsup:

I do have one stock class I'd like to suggest... It would require a minor investment for equipment (five-finger discount?). We can run it out in the parking lot after the indoor races are done. Probably can get some extra drivers at the Pub next door to participate too!


----------



## crispy

Guy on the right is going to fail tech. Those wheels are not stock...


----------



## longbeard

I'm still for setting up hot wheel tracks and racing those....


----------



## tractionroller

longbeard said:


> I'm still for setting up hot wheel tracks and racing those....


Stock or Mod:tongue:


----------



## BadSign

Matt P. said:


> I vote for 1/5th scale nitro motorcycle.


 Dang Ntros! Go electric and I'm in.


----------



## longbeard

tractionroller said:


> Stock or Mod:tongue:


Instigator! :tongue:


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> Guy on the right is going to fail tech. Those wheels are not stock...


Yes they are. I have the parts list in front of me and clearly those wheels are on the list.:hat::tongue:


----------



## kite

You guys keep talking about the VTA class. I want to say and to not step on any toes that me and a friend of mine try to come there every other weekend and race in the usgt class. We also have the 25.5 motor in our toolbox as we also race VTA in a different area. Yes the 21.5 motor was an extra cost, but we have fun regardless of the motor. Just saying.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

BadSign said:


> Dang Ntros! Go electric and I'm in.


Once a month right? :thumbsup:


----------



## AquaRacer

Thanks to the guys at Indy RC Raceway and Hobbies for having a great place to race on Friday nights. I look forward to this every Friday. Great venue and a great bunch of guys to race with. 

Had a great time besides having a winding in my Revtech motor shorting out. Yep , somehow I managed to short out a winding in a motor and it happened in the A main. Oh well, stuff happens. 

Thanks to Chick for running a good program. Will be out next Friday and with a new motor, Thunderpower here I come. I've used them before and they are good strong motors. Cya all on Friday!!

Brian B.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

For as bad as I felt tonight, I can say this was the most fun I had running the program in just the few short weeks I have done so.

Good job to the following in their A-Main wins:
Bob Yelle in Mini's
Nick Cambell in TT01 (after bumping from B)
Bob Cordell in USGT
David Lee in 12th Scale 17.5

The F1's looked good out there before and after racing! I'll bring mine along to goof around with next time!

Special thanks to Brian Brozek for making the place smell like a real track after blowing your motor in the main!

Thanks for the cookies David Franklin... Happy Birthday!

There was talk of HT running one day next weekend on Saturday or Sunday on asphalt. Will miss some of you that won't make it Friday night but enjoy and we hope to see you back when you get the time!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

kite said:


> You guys keep talking about the VTA class. I want to say and to not step on any toes that me and a friend of mine try to come there every other weekend and race in the usgt class. We also have the 25.5 motor in our toolbox as we also race VTA in a different area. Yes the 21.5 motor was an extra cost, but we have fun regardless of the motor. Just saying.


Much appreciated for you making the trip! Have a safe trip home.


----------



## Waltss2k

It was a pretty good night other then my tt01 breaking those cheap blue ball studs. Gonna have to tear into it this week and redo a few things. Big Thanks to Chuck on letting me race his 12 th scale( I haven't touched one of those in like 25 years) and also on calling a great night and running a smooth program. I will have my F1 ready to go next Friday


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> Once a month right? :thumbsup:


That hurts dude. right here---> <3 


AquaRacer said:


> Had a great time besides having a winding in my Revtech motor shorting out. Yep , somehow I managed to short out a winding in a motor and it happened in the A main. Oh well, stuff happens.
> 
> Thanks to Chick for running a good program.
> Brian B.


Yes, good job Chick/Chuck.
BTW, can you fix a burnt winding in a 2-ton press?
j/k Brian, if you have no use for that rotor, let me know. I could use another for my 17.5


Waltss2k said:


> It was a pretty good night other then my tt01 breaking those cheap blue ball studs. Gonna have to tear into it this week and redo a few things. Big Thanks to Chuck on letting me race his 12 th scale( I haven't touched one of those in like 25 years) and also on calling a great night and running a smooth program. I will have my F1 ready to go next Friday


12th was fun to watch, always good to see David play cat and mouse with someone. F1's were a ton of fun to play with, Nick and i had a good time.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

BadSign said:


> That hurts dude. right here---> <3


HaHa!

Hey, you have a link on the foam's you mentioned Tamiya was rebranding for the F1 cars?


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> HaHa!
> 
> Hey, you have a link on the foam's you mentioned Tamiya was rebranding for the F1 cars?


Yeah, but they're rubber tires

Fronts: http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=1031

Rears: http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=1032

Don't pay any attention to the hard/ soft rating. That's how Shimizu (OEM)rated them compared to their other F1 tires


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Mini Cooper A Main on Friday night. Yes, I put the camera down and did my job as Marshall! Fortunately, I think I only had to put one car back on the track the whole race.


----------



## BadSign

Hey Steve (L), how anticlimactic was the race today? Spies' luck is so bad, I think he must have angered a Leprechaun colony in the offseason.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

BadSign said:


> Yeah, but they're rubber tires
> 
> Fronts: http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=1031
> 
> Rears: http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=1032
> 
> Don't pay any attention to the hard/ soft rating. That's how Shimizu (OEM)rated them compared to their other F1 tires


Is there a tamiya premounted foam?


----------



## MicroRacerM18

BadSign said:


> Hey Steve (L), how anticlimactic was the race today? Spies' luck is so bad, I think he must have angered a Leprechaun colony in the offseason.


I have never seen a motorcycle engine blowup like that. Dude has done something to anger the Leprechauns. But that last lap pass from third to first was a nice move. I will have to remember that for a Friday night.


----------



## Waltss2k

I have retired the mine copper for now. I will run my tt01, and F2 this Friday and Chucks 12th scale maybe.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> I have retired the mine copper for now. I will run my tt01, and F2 this Friday and Chucks 12th scale maybe.


Would you consider a rent-and-drive?  Rent being reasonable of course, and all damages covered...

I'm getting a M06 and have ordered a body. But its not here yet.


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> Is there a tamiya premounted foam?


Tamiya F103/ F104W front: http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=54135
Tamiya had an F103 Premount for the rear, 54136, but they are discontinued.

Another manufactureer, I've heard some guys in Michigan are using them exclusively and really like them.
http://www.rc4less.com/product_info...d=390&osCsid=d01fb956ee4f4f37fc984090dd35fe37

http://www.rc4less.com/product_info...d=391&osCsid=d01fb956ee4f4f37fc984090dd35fe37

I have an arbor to true Tamiya foams, if that helps.



MicroRacerM18 said:


> I have never seen a motorcycle engine blowup like that. Dude has done something to anger the Leprechauns. But that last lap pass from third to first was a nice move. I will have to remember that for a Friday night.


That was a great move. I can't believe he won't be back next year, but after all the garbage Yamaha's put underneath him this year, I guess it's understandable. The guy is a hard-nosed racer for sure. I hope he and Suzuki get back together and come back to MotoGp together.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Waltss2k said:


> I have retired the mine copper for now. I will run my tt01, and F2 this Friday and Chucks 12th scale maybe.


Until Indy RC determines how they want to proceed we will be running TT01's, USGT and Mini's as always.

Bring anything you'd like to practice with before and after program or in between rounds.

Running 12th scales at the back end of the program was something I said I'd do one time if enough showed since they used to run on Wednesdays back in the day. They would have never ran if I hadn't let a customer run mine because there were only 2.

Something will be decided by the beginning of september but nothing is certain yet. We're looking for a big winter program with the 3 classes we have been running for a year.


----------



## RustyS

Waltss2k said:


> I have retired the mine copper for now. I will run my tt01, and F2 this Friday and Chucks 12th scale maybe.


 
David will not be there this friday, he has a full week of 1/8 on road racing this week i beleive. I gotta get my boat into the mechanic this week, but will try to make it friday again. I will bring my 1/12 to practice and tune in for Davids return.


----------



## davidl

RustyS said:


> David will not be there this friday, he has a full week of 1/8 on road racing this week i beleive. I gotta get my boat into the mechanic this week, but will try to make it friday again. I will bring my 1/12 to practice and tune in for Davids return.


Dan Rennekamp and his son were talking about coming this Friday with their 1/12 scale cars. That would make 4 if Walt also runs with. You guys should have a good time.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I won't have mine there this week but Until Indy RC determines how they want to proceed we will be running TT01's, USGT and Mini's as always.

Bring anything you'd like to practice with before and after program or in between rounds.

Running 12th scales at the back end of the program was something I said I'd do one time if enough showed since they used to run on Wednesdays back in the day. They would have never ran if I hadn't let a customer run mine because there were only 2.

Something will be decided by the beginning of september but nothing is certain yet. We're looking for a big winter program with the 3 classes we have been running for a year.


----------



## RustyS

Here's Chucky! said:


> I won't have mine there this week but Until Indy RC determines how they want to proceed we will be running TT01's, USGT and Mini's as always.
> 
> Bring anything you'd like to practice with before and after program or in between rounds.
> 
> Running 12th scales at the back end of the program was something I said I'd do one time if enough showed since they used to run on Wednesdays back in the day. They would have never ran if I hadn't let a customer run mine because there were only 2.
> 
> Something will be decided by the beginning of september but nothing is certain yet. We're looking for a big winter program with the 3 classes we have been running for a year.


I enjoy getting out there to practice. I will take what time I get and enjoy it. It is also very much appreciated. I also like being around other racers. and shooting the breeze.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Wednesday's were fun having that night to ourselves, even if my time was brief. David has a lot of knowledge and is a good sport. I enjoyed hanging out too! Them things are fast! Scream'n demons!


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> .........Them things are fast! Scream'n demons!


 
We could run faster!:hat:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RustyS said:


> and shooting the breeze.












Its amazing what you can find on the Internet...


----------



## Waltss2k

Here we go again.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

davidl said:


> We could run faster!:hat:





Waltss2k said:


> Here we go again.


He was only clowning, see the little face with the clown hat? Holy flipp'n 12th scales peaches, before it's decided to turn em loose we have to get 4 of em to show up before we start cracking open that bottle! :thumbsup:


----------



## RustyS

Running 17.5 blinky means i won't have to change tires for about 3 months. We could open it up to 13.5 open speedo and blow down the walls. Could be fun for a run or two.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Friday Night On-Road*

*Friday Night On-Road Featured Events*
Tamiya Mini's
Tamiya TT01
USGT

*Program Schedule*
Doors open for practice at Noon, registration ends at 6:55, racing starts at 7pm.

We run 2 Heats and a Main on a 2 minute clock with a 15 minute break if time permits. We've been getting finished at about 9:45 for the last couple weeks with a 15 minute break between rounds and main...

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Waltss2k

I just there to have fun, race, and hopefully meet some cool people. So I just show up and run whatever.


----------



## j21moss

I know Tony Fox wants to run 12th scale soon. He's trying to talk me back into it. I bought a new Carpet Knife about 3 yrs ago but never ran it. So we will see. I did get my Mini Cooper out but after seeing Bob's and Walt's Mini's.. going back on the shelf..LOL


----------



## Waltss2k

j21moss said:


> I know Tony Fox wants to run 12th scale soon. He's trying to talk me back into it. I bought a new Carpet Knife about 3 yrs ago but never ran it. So we will see. I did get my Mini Cooper out but after seeing Bob's and Walt's Mini's.. going back on the shelf..LOL


Oh come on now Jerry.


----------



## crispy

Don't do that. I'm getting one and need some fast runners to set the bar.

Will be there with it tomorrow.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Nice affordable brushless combo by Novak:

http://www.teamnovak.com/products/brushless/3330-31_club_system/index.html


----------



## Waltss2k

I'll be there tonight.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> I'll be there tonight.


Bring your mini!

I'll be running for the first time and I need to know where the high water mark is...


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> Bring your mini!
> 
> I'll be running for the first time and I need to know where the high water mark is...


Oh.... Ok


----------



## BadSign

Congrats to Jonesy and cwoods on their a-main performances at the paved nats. 

I will now humbly accept your gratitude for providing you with a moving chicane over the last couple years.


----------



## jonesy112

BadSign said:


> Congrats to Jonesy and cwoods on their a-main performances at the paved nats.
> 
> I will now humbly accept your gratitude for providing you with a moving chicane over the last couple years.


Thank you Brian.....im now ready to get back to carpet though.


----------



## jtsbell

I thought there would be more racers there than there was.I wonder if the entre fee was the cause of some of the locals not being there.


----------



## jonesy112

jtsbell said:


> I thought there would be more racers there than there was.I wonder if the entre fee was the cause of some of the locals not being there.


Assuming you mean the nationals jack, who knows. Alot of people seem to shy away from big races, not sure the reason. There is nothing more educating than a good whipping by the pros. 

But to get back on topic, im ready for some carpet this weekend. See everyone on friday


----------



## RustyS

jonesy112 said:


> Assuming you mean the nationals jack, who knows. Alot of people seem to shy away from big races, not sure the reason. There is nothing more educating than a good whipping by the pros.
> 
> not only the education but the great racing to be seen.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

When I was married with no kids for 13 years (I call that "my former life"), I used to travel to Fun Fly events and Pattern events. All I did back then was airplanes. Then, we started having kids. Now with the kids being so busy, its really hard for me to consider races that require a 18 hour day or an overnight. Just not possible. But, I know its temporary. 

I was one of those that assumed the "big" races were for the top level guys. Jonesy and Cody W. set me straight on that. Otherwise I wouldn't have attended even the local ones the last couple of years. I assumed everyone was better than me (actually, I'm not too far off there ).

I am going to the USVTA Southern Nationals event in Nashville next month. Its a Birthday present to myself. :hat: If my son is able to come, then I'm golden. But, if he can't, then this will be the first time I've done an out of town event solo.


----------



## longbeard

jonesy112 said:


> Assuming you mean the nationals jack, who knows. Alot of people seem to shy away from big races, not sure the reason. There is nothing more educating than a good whipping by the pros.
> 
> But to get back on topic, im ready for some carpet this weekend. See everyone on friday


I find that big races have a couple of issues that make me uncomfortable...

They're expensive.
They're really long.
Constantly paranoid I'm going to ruin someone's expensive, long day.
Tend to have a good idea of where I'm going to finish before I even arrive 

That being said... There's generally good racing to be seen


----------



## jonesy112

longbeard said:


> I find that big races have a couple of issues that make me uncomfortable...
> 
> They're expensive.
> They're really long.
> Constantly paranoid I'm going to ruin someone's expensive, long day.
> Tend to have a good idea of where I'm going to finish before I even arrive
> 
> That being said... There's generally good racing to be seen


Well the first two are very logical and reasonable reasons. However, the third and forth ones are not :tongue:

They way they group "pre-qualifiying" you are on track with people of a similiar skill level and speed, even within the same class. It makes for a better event for everyone that attends. And the forth reason, well you will get faster the more you attend. Nearly every single 'pro' i have encountered has been friendly and very helpful. being able to pick thier brain for 2 minutes and watching them run will make your pace and speed quicker. And the more you do this, the faster you are. 

Last week during the rain day we had, it was great being able to sit around and listen to guys that completely dominate thier classes now talk about being in the E and F mains at races years ago. Its easy to forget they started at some point too and were just as bad as us, if not worse.

Mainly, its all about fun, weither at a club race or national race. Thats the only reason to do this.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

longbeard said:


> I find that big races have a couple of issues that make me uncomfortable...
> 
> They're expensive.
> They're really long.
> Constantly paranoid I'm going to ruin someone's expensive, long day.
> Tend to have a good idea of where I'm going to finish before I even arrive
> 
> That being said... There's generally good racing to be seen


Agree with all points there dude.

Big races usually don't help profit margins for a track either.

My rule of thumb since my parents wouldn't drive me more than an 45 minutes away to run my toy cars is I don't drive more than 45 minutes away to run my toy cars. I like collecting and building the stuff more than racing. Big races bring out the worst in some people for NOTHING but maybe a trophy and t-shirt not worth the entry fee let alone cost of gas, lodging, etc. Makes it worse if it's outside and the weather doesn't play nice.

That being said... Not everyone feels the same as I which is good for people who like big races!

LOL!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Friday Night On-Road Featured Events*
Tamiya Mini's
Tamiya TT01
USGT

*Program Schedule*
Doors open for practice at Noon, registration ends at 6:55, racing starts at 7pm.

We run 2 Heats and a Main on a 2 minute clock with a 15 minute break if time permits. We've been getting finished at about 9:45 for the last couple weeks with a 15 minute break between rounds and main...

Hope to see you there!


----------



## BadSign

Depending on this weekends' weather, I may be there with my USGT and F1 car.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

... and the big fake steak goes to:

A-Main winners
------------------------
Mini's - Bob Yelle
TT01 - Chris Spangler
USGT - Steve Martin
12th scale 17.5 - David Lee

Thanks for coming, have a great weekend!


----------



## AquaRacer

As always, had a great time tonight. Got a little better with each round. Rockin Bob, thanks for the advice on the Thunderpower motors and gearing. All that I can say is the Serpent is flying now. Thanks my friend!! Chuck, got your name right this time, he he he, thanks for running a great program as always. Cya all next Friday for some more Friday night racing.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

It's officially been decided, Indy RC will be putting 12th scale 17.5 and TCS F1 Rubber tire back on the Friday night on-road schedule. These classes had been ran in the past and will diversify the program giving enthusiast 5 somewhat different chassis formats to run. It will take 4 to make a class. If there are not 4 of each we will run these two classes together. This past Friday we had 1 - F1 and 3 - 12th scales run together.

Rules:

12th Scale 17.5 will be single cell with esc in blinky/spec mode.

F1 will be TCS rules with Tamiya rubber tires. More details to come for the F1 class.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Here's Chucky! said:


> It's officially been decided, Indy RC will be putting 12th scale 17.5 and TCS F1 Rubber tire back on the Friday night on-road schedule. These classes had been ran in the past and will diversify the program giving enthusiast 5 somewhat different chassis formats to run. It will take 4 to make a class. If there are not 4 of each we will run these two classes together. This past Friday we had 1 - F1 and 3 - 12th scales run together.
> 
> Rules:
> 
> 12th Scale 17.5 will be single cell with esc in blinky/spec mode.
> 
> F1 will be TCS rules with Tamiya rubber tires. More details to come for the F1 class.


So is the full Friday night line up?

Coopers
TT-01
USGT
17.5
12th scale
F-1


----------



## Waltss2k

I guess I will have to buy some rubber tires.


----------



## Indy Rc

5 minute heats, 7min A mains.


----------



## cwoods34

Since 1/12 is typically 8-minute heats and mains, with the 7-minute restriction for mains can we assume this also applies to the heats? 

I picked the right time to start messing with 1/12..... having a local facility to practice and race is great!


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> It's officially been decided, Indy RC will be putting 12th scale 17.5 and TCS F1 Rubber tire back on the Friday night on-road schedule. These classes had been ran in the past and will diversify the program giving enthusiast 5 somewhat different chassis formats to run. It will take 4 to make a class. If there are not 4 of each we will run these two classes together. This past Friday we had 1 - F1 and 3 - 12th scales run together.
> 
> Rules:
> 
> 12th Scale 17.5 will be single cell with esc in blinky/spec mode.
> 
> F1 will be TCS rules with Tamiya rubber tires. More details to come for the F1 class.





Indy Rc said:


> Yes, but the new classes must have four to stand on their own and they will be run last in each round. A mains no longer than 7 minutes also.


Thank you, yhank you, thank you, gentleman! My car was a handfull Friday night (and as Mr. Cordell said, sounded like a box of rocks in the diff), but it was still fun.

Walt, and all the other F1 guys, the best rubber tires right now for F1 are the OP1031 and 1032. You'll need standard F104 foam wheels to glue them on. I'll have mine ready next time.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> Walt, and all the other F1 guys, the best rubber tires right now for F1 are the OP1031 and 1032. You'll need standard F104 foam wheels to glue them on. I'll have mine ready next time.


I like this class. Great realism! Don't know if I'll get in it eventually or not, but it sure is cool. Is there a basic best chassis to buy? Maybe one of you guys can give the rest of us a summary of the class?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

MicroRacerM18 said:


> So is the full Friday night line up?
> 
> Coopers
> TT-01
> USGT
> 17.5
> 12th scale
> F-1


There is no 17.5 TC class. The 2 additions make 5, not 6 classes which are:
Mini's (coopers)
TT01
USGT
12th scale 17.5
F1

Sorry for confusion. 4 makes a night of racing for any of these 5 classes mentioned.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I like this class. Great realism! Don't know if I'll get in it eventually or not, but it sure is cool. Is there a basic best chassis to buy? Maybe one of you guys can give the rest of us a summary of the class?


http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXANJL&P=ML


----------



## Indy RC Results

*Indy RC F1 TCS Rubber Rules*

Here are the rules for the F1 class that Indy RC will be running again during their Friday night program. These will officially be enforced the first friday of October (October 5th, 2012) to give everyone plenty of time to prepare but it is encouraged that they be adhered to immediately.


----------



## Waltss2k

Cool. Sounds good, I will have my F1 ready for Friday and I'm already working on a 1/12 scale.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I like this class. Great realism! Don't know if I'll get in it eventually or not, but it sure is cool. Is there a basic best chassis to buy? Maybe one of you guys can give the rest of us a summary of the class?



There are 4 different chassis configurations:

The F103 (Oldest), which features a Standard t-bar rear suspension and a non-adjustable front end. It replicates the older, wider F1 cars (70's-late 90's). The Lotus 99T Is a good example (Walt has one). You can still find some F103RM's as well, they're based off the Benetton B195 (I have one)
The F104, whcich featured a more adjustable front end and a more fixed rear t-bar. The F104 resembles the modern era, narrow F1 car with narrower track and narrower tires. There are a few versions, including the Pro, the 104X1 (carbon fiber and aluminum cars), and the Ferarri F60 or McLaren Mp24 replicates, which have FRP chassis and plastic pieces. I plan to race a 104.
The F104W, which uses the F104 rear and F103 front, along with the wider F103 tires. It's used for a lot of the retro cars Tamiya released, the Wolf WR1, Lotus 79, Lotus 102, McLaren MP4/5B (Chris Spangler has one) and 4/6, and the Ferarri 643. There's also the F104wgp, which has all the CF and aluminum (somebody at the track has this one, but I can't remember who)
The F104v2, which has the F104 front suspension and a highly adjustable link rear end like a modern 12th scale.


----------



## BadSign

FWIW, the F104v2 will be the best "chassis", but that's kind of missing the point, which is close competition and cool cars. I have an Exotek chassis conversion (just like the v2), but I won't race it. I'll be racing an F104 because I like the modern narrow cars. I'd like to make my F103 available for people to practice with, after a little tune up.


----------



## BadSign

Not trying to boost my post count here, but the F103 is very quick but can be a handful to drive. it can cut pretty hard! but the 104 is a more consistent car, despite having less grip overall.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Several have this kit along with myself...

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBWXM&P=ML


----------



## j21moss

Finally I can run my F102 Lola Ford Cosworth Indy Car!!!! Woohoo!!!

Now I gotta get some tires!!!


----------



## BadSign

j21moss said:


> Finally I can run my F102 Lola Ford Cosworth Indy Car!!!! Woohoo!!!
> 
> Now I gotta get some tires!!!


 
I can not tell you how jealous I am. Is it the K-Mart/Newman Haas/Mansell?


----------



## j21moss

BadSign said:


> I can not tell you how jealous I am. Is it the K-Mart/Newman Haas/Mansell?


Nope, it is the old Lotus 99T with the Kyosho Target Lola Indy body. It has been modifield with a Associated 10L side plates so a standard axle can be used, but I still have extra rear pod assy if needed, but the other one I have I believe is the Honda 99T but what body it is I don't know. It is one of Brian Smith's old car he gave me some time back.

I have been looking at a new F104, just don't know if I want to invest on a car that would rarely be used since i rarely run roadcourse and Oval is what I like to run.


----------



## Indy Rc

If anyone is wanting to get into one of these classes but needs a car let us know we can have what you want in by Wednesday.


----------



## BadSign

j21moss said:


> Nope, it is the old Lotus 99T with the Kyosho Target Lola Indy body.


I had that car- the Arie Luyendyk Indy Pole Winner. Had a lot of fun racing it on the tiny roadcourse they made on the old New Castle track.

Wish I could find an older Indy Car body, pre 95'


----------



## ThrottleKing

In post 2164 it said that ther was an approved brushless 21.5 motor list. Could someone help me out and tell me where it is? This class was one of my favorites years ago. I used to run foams though so I also need to know what tires are working there and what kind of parts are on the wall so I can stock up or pre order if I decide to join in on the fun.. 

Has anyone been showing up for pan car classes on the oval. I am gettin the itch to run carpet again since the "Q" scale is winding down.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## BadSign

Here's the motors: http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/tcs.php?article-id=584

and battery rules: http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/tcs.php?article-id=553

Best tires available, a re-badged pit-shimizu for the F104 Front and rear foam wheel: http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=1031, 
http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=1032


----------



## BadSign

Indy R/C, I do need a couple of tamiya parts:

51000 Hi Torque Servo Saver
9808051 Pressure Disk (Differential Rings), 2 packages
42142 3mm Ceramic Ball Diff 

Thanks guys.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hadn't checked this page since I asked about the F1 class. Wow, lots of information here! Lots to daydream about.

Looking at the body choices, I like this particular version the best. Looks more like an Indy Car:

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXZYX4&P=7
Is it the same chassis as the one you suggested Chuck? Just a different body right?










If the basic F-104 is plenty competitive, that's the way I'd go. Less expensive than the latest version, but it sounds like its still a good choice.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

ThrottleKing said:


> In post 2164 it said that ther was an approved brushless 21.5 motor list. Could someone help me out and tell me where it is? This class was one of my favorites years ago. I used to run foams though so I also need to know what tires are working there and what kind of parts are on the wall so I can stock up or pre order if I decide to join in on the fun..
> 
> Has anyone been showing up for pan car classes on the oval. I am gettin the itch to run carpet again since the "Q" scale is winding down.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Per motors, any 21.5 ROAR approved motor is fine along with the Tamiya 540J. This will be updated in a couple days. It's not a change just an oversight.

To make it easy the battery rule is pretty much any 2-cell Lipo up to 6000mah / 40c.

Legal tires are any rubber tire wheel combo made by Tamiya for any F1 chassis.

To make it easy, all the rest go by the Indy RC F1 rules sheet posted and everyone will be just fine...


----------



## Waltss2k

ThrottleKing said:


> In post 2164 it said that ther was an approved brushless 21.5 motor list. Could someone help me out and tell me where it is? This class was one of my favorites years ago. I used to run foams though so I also need to know what tires are working there and what kind of parts are on the wall so I can stock up or pre order if I decide to join in on the fun..
> 
> Has anyone been showing up for pan car classes on the oval. I am gettin the itch to run carpet again since the "Q" scale is winding down.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Yes there's been atleast five or so every Thursday night. Come on out.


----------



## cwoods34

I'll hopefully be there Friday for 1/12! From the looks of it, 1/12 will be a mainstay this winter, so I will probably sell the TT01.... ready to run minus radio.... in case anyone might be interested


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm working on getting a 1/12 . Or Chuck could let me run his for a couple weeks.


----------



## Brian Johnson

Just FYI, I have two CRC XL 12th scales for sell. One is 50% built with graphite glued edge and upper and lower surface sanded for dual look. The other can come ready to race or parted with all electronic and extra parts. Very clean rides!!
Send me a email if you like for pictures and more info.

[email protected]


----------



## RustyS

This is great, sounds like both classes are going to take off without leaning on each other. Chuck runs a good program, so we shouldn't be adding a lot of time to the night.:dude:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Cool body for Tamiya F104 chassis...

http://www.mcallisterracing.com/index_files/Page504.htm

#291– 2012 IRL Body for Tamiya F104 Chassis


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Here's my F104W-GP. Might not run much but back in the day this was one of my favorite paint schemes. Looks better in person and on the track. I'll bring it with me Friday, and no Peaches, you can't run this one! LOL! I'll bring the 12th scale along too though...

Anyone else have a pic of their Tamiya F1 car they would like to share?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*12th Scale Bodies*

Here is a link to some unique 12th scale bodies:

http://www.racing-cars.com/sp/categ...teid/12/searchbox7/Bodyshells_and_Decals.html

I'm thinking about getting this one...

http://www.racing-cars.com/pp/New_Cars_and_Parts/SupaStox/G893.html


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Chuck, your photo/scheme is amazing. Nice job!

Looks like one of Jeremiah's quarter scales...










BTW, Gary Varvel is the political cartoonist for the _Indianapolis Star_.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

These were the F1 cars that I saw at the track a couple of weeks ago. Who's are these? I just took pictures, but didn't pay attention to who were the owners.


----------



## FrankNitti

IndyHobbies.com said:


> These were the F1 cars that I saw at the track a couple of weeks ago. Who's are these? I just took pictures, but didn't pay attention to who were the owners.


My money's on yellow's is Walts and white\red are Nicks.


----------



## Waltss2k

Yes the yellow on is mine and I will have it this Friday ready to go.


----------



## Waltss2k

Well the 1/12 scale I was working on fell through. I guess I will keep looking.


----------



## ThrottleKing

So Friday is the day you guys will be running the F1 class? Also is anyone running anything on the oval night? I want to see some of the new F1 faces but I have two oval cars and would gladly run something that night too. I am interested in the spec pan car class I saw on the forum a few pages back. I don't know how to ask this with out sounding arrogant but is it for the less experienced racers or just a fun for everyone class? I would race what ever has the most people and competition. The package sounds very good to me for keeping things simple, cheap and equal focusing on driving ability and setup.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Here's Chucky!

ThrottleKing said:


> So Friday is the day you guys will be running the F1 class? Also is anyone running anything on the oval night? I want to see some of the new F1 faces but I have two oval cars and would gladly run something that night too. I am interested in the spec pan car class I saw on the forum a few pages back. I don't know how to ask this with out sounding arrogant but is it for the less experienced racers or just a fun for everyone class? I would race what ever has the most people and competition. The package sounds very good to me for keeping things simple, cheap and equal focusing on driving ability and setup.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward



Indy RC stock cup is for everyone. Drivers that are good are going to be good in most classes regardless but with the rules everyone's motor, gearing and tires are as close to equal as possible. Fast lap times are monitored and over the last couple weeks the fastest 2 or 3 on the track had the same fast lap times with the people who were less consistent also hitting the fast lap mark every now and then.

Rules are below and on Indy RC Oval Thread:


----------



## Waltss2k

I will have my F1 with me tonight as well, still messing with set up and gearing and all I have is foam tries at the moment. I need to get some rubber tires on order, I looked lastnight but all I seen on the self was two different sets of rears.


----------



## Indy Rc

Waltss2k said:


> I will have my F1 with me tonight as well, still messing with set up and gearing and all I have is foam tries at the moment. I need to get some rubber tires on order, I looked lastnight but all I seen on the self was two different sets of rears.


Let me know what you need and I will get them in for ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> Here's my F104W-GP. Might not run much but back in the day this was one of my favorite paint schemes. Looks better in person and on the track. I'll bring it with me Friday, and no Peaches, you can't run this one! LOL! I'll bring the 12th scale along too though...
> 
> Anyone else have a pic of their Tamiya F1 car they would like to share?


Ah, Mario! I'd love to have a copy of those decals! Great work, Chuck!

I'll have a photo when my Ferrari arrives...


----------



## Indy RC Results

A-Main On-Road winners for Friday - 09.07.2012
------------------------
Mini's - Bob Yelle
TT01 - Chris Spangler
USGT - Bob Cordell
(17.5) 12th scale - David Lee

There were 9 mini's, 14 TT01's, 8 USGT and 4 (17.5) 12th scales this evening.

Thanks to all who came out!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*TT01 Aluminum Uprights*

One or two asked about these this evening so I thought I would repost.

This is the only area of the chassis your allowed to change/upgrade on the TT01.










These are the ones that work for both the R and Normal TT01 kit.

*The part number is:* STD-35 made by Square R/C Sustain


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Here's Chucky! said:


> One or two asked about these this evening so I thought I would repost.
> 
> This is the only area of the chassis your allowed to change/upgrade on the TT01.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the ones that work for both the R and Normal TT01 kit.
> 
> *The part number is:* STD-35 made by Square R/C Sustain


Correction: Only non tamiya chassis part / change / upgrade allowed... All other upgrades are ok as long as its a tamiya part being used or swapped.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Tough track last night! But I survived to race another day. Was cool to watch the F1's rolling afterwards. Thanks DF for offering to Marshall for me when I was needing some repair time.


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> One or two asked about these this evening so I thought I would repost.
> 
> This is the only area of the chassis your allowed to change/upgrade on the TT01.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the ones that work for both the R and Normal TT01 kit.
> 
> *The part number is:* STD-35 made by Square R/C Sustain


FWIW, mine took only about two weeks to arrive after I ordered them on ebay.

Although after last light I'm dubious of the usefulness. My aluminum knuckles in my Mini didn't break, but the next part up the line did.


----------



## Waltss2k

Man I had a horrible night, just one of those off nights I guess. We'll see what happens next Friday.


----------



## FrankNitti

Waltss2k said:


> Man I had a horrible night, just one of those off nights I guess. We'll see what happens next Friday.



Make that times two Walt, I broke both cars and did not get chance to run in the mains.. But I'll be back and ready for this Friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

It was due to the sudden drop in barometric pressure due to the monster storms that came through Indianapolis while we were racing Friday night. Certainly didn't have anything to do with our driving skill...


----------



## Waltss2k

It did mine. I felt like I couldn't drive anything that I put on the track.


----------



## FrankNitti

*Part order*

Josh\Rob: Can you order me (2) Xray steering block part # 302252 
Thanks...David


----------



## BadSign

Indy R/C, have my Tamiya parts come in?


----------



## Waltss2k

I need to order rubber tires for my F1 but I don't know which ones I need. Is there a certain compound that we are suppose to use.


----------



## BadSign

You can use any Tamiyas you'd like. but I've heard the 1031 and 1032's are the best. I'll have some on my car Friday night.

btw, they have to be mounted on F104 foam wheels.


----------



## Indy Rc

FrankNitti said:


> JoshRob: Can you order me (2) Xray steering block part # 302252
> Thanks...David


No problem.








BadSign said:


> Indy R/C, have my Tamiya parts come in?


not yet


----------



## Here's Chucky!

My F104 was money Friday night and these are the tires I was using:

Rear tires
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXZEU0&P=7

Front tires
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXZET9&P=7

Wheels
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXYJA2&P=7


----------



## Here's Chucky!

BadSign said:


> You can use any Tamiyas you'd like. but I've heard the 1031 and 1032's are the best. I'll have some on my car Friday night.
> 
> btw, they have to be mounted on F104 foam wheels.


I was wondering what part numbers they were (thanks) but why are they nearly twice as much? I'll stick with what I have for now. Following prices are from tower. The 1031's and 1032's are not in stock until late September.

Front 1031 (23.59)
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCUDP&P=7

Rear 1032 ($27.29)
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCUDR&P=7

Wheels ($6.99)
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXXPZ2&P=7

$57.87 total

-------------------------------------------------------------------

These are in stock and what I was using Friday night and the car was glued to the track and drove very much how I like a chassis to feel.

Front tires 54198 ($10.59)
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin...?&I=LXZET9&P=7

Rear tires 54199 ($12.99)
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin...?&I=LXZEU0&P=7

Wheels 51398 ($7.79)
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin...?&I=LXYJA2&P=7

$31.37 total

All available through Indy RC of course!


----------



## Waltss2k

I will have to see if josh can order me a set of those front and rears. For Friday night.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I have an HPI F10 car with stock chassis and gear diff. If we were able to get Tamiya rubber F1 tires to fit to the HPI F10 wheels, would it be possible to run this car in the Indy Slots F1 class (assuming that the tire dimensions after being mounted were the same)?

A simple no is okay since the current rules are Tamiya only kits.

----------

Here are my thoughts on the HPI F10 - in kit form the HPI F10 is inferior to any of the Tamiya F1 cars. Here are a few reasons why:

- bushings (no bearings)
- plastic chassis
- plastic gear diff with exposed planetary gears
- center plastic friction dampner
- non-hardened plastic motor plate - prone to warping/slipping

Basically any Tamiya F1 car is a better choice for the money if buying new or even used. But since several local racers do have the F10, I wanted additional input *as long as we are all running Tamiya tires*.


----------



## Indy Rc

IndyRC_Racer said:


> A simple no is okay since the current rules are Tamiya only.




No, the rules are set.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I have an HPI F10 car with stock chassis and gear diff. If we were able to get Tamiya rubber F1 tires to fit to the HPI F10 wheels, would it be possible to run this car in the Indy Slots F1 class (assuming that the tire dimensions after being mounted were the same)?
> 
> A simple no is okay since the current rules are Tamiya only kits.
> 
> ----------
> 
> Here are my thoughts on the HPI F10 - in kit form the HPI F10 is inferior to any of the Tamiya F1 cars. Here are a few reasons why:
> 
> - bushings (no bearings)
> - plastic chassis
> - plastic gear diff with exposed planetary gears
> - center plastic friction dampner
> - non-hardened plastic motor plate - prone to warping/slipping
> 
> Basically any Tamiya F1 car is a better choice for the money if buying new or even used. But since several local racers do have the F10, I wanted additional input *as long as we are all running Tamiya tires*.


Not a good idea and would expect the answer to be no... Will let the Josh, Rob, Tom and Doug give final answer... Mine would be no.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Indy Rc said:


> No, the rules are set.


That was fast!


----------



## BadSign

Indy Rc said:


> No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not yet


Are they there yet?
Are they there yet?
Are they there yet?
Are they there yet?
Are they there yet?
Are they there yet?


----------



## Waltss2k

I think I'm too late on getting some rubber tires ordered for this week.


----------



## Indy Rc

BadSign said:


> Are they there yet?
> Are they there yet?
> Are they there yet?
> Are they there yet?
> Are they there yet?
> Are they there yet?


yes they are


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Friday Night On-road Racing*

*Friday Night On-Road Featured Events*
Tamiya Mini's
Tamiya TT01
USGT
Tamiya F1
12th scale (17.5 Spec / blinky mode)

*Program Schedule*
Doors open for practice at Noon, registration ends at 6:55, racing starts at 7pm.

We run 2 Heats and a Main on a 2 minute clock with a 15 minute break if time permits. We've been getting finished at about 9:45 for the last couple weeks with a 15 minute break between rounds and main...

Hope to see you there!


----------



## PDK RACING

On point 1/12 up for sale. Pm me


----------



## charlie2755

I got some stuff for sale:

12r5 with tons of extra stuff. $175

2 - Revtech 60C 6000 mAh. $80

Thunder Power 13.5 motor. $50

LRP Sphere ESC. $50

.....or best offer.

Call me for more info. 317-748-1432

Charlie


----------



## Indy Rc

PDK RACING said:


> On point 1/12 up for sale. Pm me





charlie2755 said:


> I got some stuff for sale:
> 
> 12r5 with tons of extra stuff. $175


Since there is a track running 1/12 scale, why don't you come race them instead of selling them?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Snce you asked why....

Unfortunately not everyone can make it to the Indianapolis area to race onroad on Friday nights. I know of several "local" racers who work over an hour away, and there is no realistic way that they could make it to Indy Slots without changing their work schedules. These racers would gladly make the drive if there was onroad racing offered on a weekend day. However, the current schedule at Indy Slots doesn't support that.

Several other reasons why some Indianapolis 1/12 on-road racers are currently not participating and/or selling equipment:

- lack of funds/employment, or other financial responsibilities (new baby, medical bills, etc)
- lack of time due to other hobbies
- interest in outdoor r/c activities (boats, planes, etc)
- running r/c classes that aren't offered in Indianapolis (1/8 scale onroad, or outdoor nitro offroad)
- extra chassis/parts they don't need

This list could go on...

I've have always appreciated when r/c enthusiasts help out the local racing community by selling their used/extra equipment for a reasonable price rather than letting it collect dust on a shelf. Rather than lament the loss of an existing racer, we should look at this as an economical option for a new racer.

Again, since you asked why.


----------



## Indy Rc

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Snce you asked why....
> 
> Unfortunately not everyone can make it to the Indianapolis area to race onroad on Friday nights. I know of several "local" racers who work over an hour away, and there is no realistic way that they could make it to Indy Slots without changing their work schedules. These racers would gladly make the drive if there was onroad racing offered on a weekend day. However, the current schedule at Indy Slots doesn't support that.
> 
> Several other reasons why some Indianapolis 1/12 on-road racers are currently not participating and/or selling equipment:
> 
> - lack of funds/employment, or other financial responsibilities (new baby, medical bills, etc)
> - lack of time due to other hobbies
> - interest in outdoor r/c activities (boats, planes, etc)
> - running r/c classes that aren't offered in Indianapolis (1/8 scale onroad, or outdoor nitro offroad)
> - extra chassis/parts they don't need
> 
> This list could go on...
> 
> I've have always appreciated when r/c enthusiasts help out the local racing community by selling their used/extra equipment for a reasonable price rather than letting it collect dust on a shelf. Rather than lament the loss of an existing racer, we should look at this as an economical option for a new racer.
> 
> Again, since you asked why.


I'm glad you were here to answer for them.


----------



## longbeard

Hey Josh,
Can you get AE #9873 on today's order? 2 of em.


----------



## Indy Rc

longbeard said:


> Hey Josh,
> Can you get AE #9873 on today's order? 2 of em.


Done.


----------



## Indy Rc

F-1 Parts, wheels & tires just came in, also a Team Associated 12R5.2 on special for $225.99.:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Indy Rc said:


> I'm glad you were here to answer for them.


No problem.

"I fight for the users." 
(What movie is the above quote from? Hint: it is a bit of a trick question)


----------



## jonesy112

IndyRC_Racer said:


> No problem.
> 
> "I fight for the users."
> (What movie is the above quote from? Hint: it is a bit of a trick question)


Is it Tron?


----------



## Waltss2k

:thumbsup:y


Indy Rc said:


> F-1 Parts, wheels & tires just came in, also a Team Associated 12R5.2 on special for $225.99.:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

jonesy112 said:


> Is it Tron?


Close. Tron: Legacy.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Snce you asked why....
> 
> Unfortunately not everyone can make it to the Indianapolis area to race onroad on Friday nights. I know of several "local" racers who work over an hour away, and there is no realistic way that they could make it to Indy Slots without changing their work schedules. These racers would gladly make the drive if there was onroad racing offered on a weekend day. However, the current schedule at Indy Slots doesn't support that.
> 
> Several other reasons why some Indianapolis 1/12 on-road racers are currently not participating and/or selling equipment:
> 
> - lack of funds/employment, or other financial responsibilities (new baby, medical bills, etc)
> - lack of time due to other hobbies
> - interest in outdoor r/c activities (boats, planes, etc)
> - running r/c classes that aren't offered in Indianapolis (1/8 scale onroad, or outdoor nitro offroad)
> - extra chassis/parts they don't need
> 
> This list could go on...
> 
> I've have always appreciated when r/c enthusiasts help out the local racing community by selling their used/extra equipment for a reasonable price rather than letting it collect dust on a shelf. Rather than lament the loss of an existing racer, we should look at this as an economical option for a new racer.
> 
> Again, since you asked why.


I remember Brandon and Charlie used to run infrequently on Friday back on the old configuration before the new owners arrived like many others (Cody, Jack). I'd personally hold off selling with the chance that I could make it from time to time. David, Cody, Walt, Rusty, Mike and I could use the competition in 17.5 spec 12th scale! You should get one Brian, maybe sell or trade one of the fleet?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Indy Rc said:


> F-1 Parts, wheels & tires just came in, also a Team Associated 12R5.2 on special for $225.99.:thumbsup:


If it's (12r5.2) up there when I get there it's all mine! Mooohahaha!


----------



## jtsbell

Chuck Cody and I would be down on Friday night but can't get off work to go. Shure miss all the guys and all our friends.:wave:


----------



## charlie2755

Here's Chucky! said:


> I remember Brandon and Charlie used to run infrequently on Friday back on the old configuration before the new owners arrived like many others (Cody, Jack). I'd personally hold off selling with the chance that I could make it from time to time. David, Cody, Walt, Rusty, Mike and I could use the competition in 17.5 spec 12th scale! You should get one Brian, maybe sell or trade one of the fleet?


I used to run EVERY :freak: Wednesday 1/12, and Friday VTA & RCGT. More than one guy will testify to that. I have elected to get out of RC racing due to my new job and other things I need the money for. If my schedule allows racing in the future, I may consider jumping back in.


----------



## BadSign

charlie2755 said:


> I used to run EVERY :freak: Wednesday 1/12, and Friday VTA & RCGT. More than one guy will testify to that. I have elected to get out of RC racing due to my new job and other things I need the money for. If my schedule allows racing in the future, I may consider jumping back in.


Always enjoyed racing with you, Charlie. Hope you get back in someday soon.


----------



## BadSign

So enough 1/12 talk, next question...

F1 Roll call! Who's in tomorrow night? I'll be there with my trusty old F103 on rubber, the 104 will have to debut next time.


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Close. Tron: Legacy.


Did someone actually pay to see that?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

BadSign said:


> Did someone actually pay to see that?


Twice!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*On-road racing 09142012*

The track is built and ready!

*Friday Night On-Road Featured Events*
Tamiya Mini's
Tamiya TT01
USGT
Tamiya F1
12th scale (17.5 Spec / blinky mode)

*Program Schedule*
Doors open for practice at Noon, registration ends at 6:55, racing starts at 7pm.

We run 2 Heats and a Main on a 2 minute clock with a 15 minute break if time permits. We've been getting finished at about 9:45 for the last couple weeks with a 15 minute break between rounds and main...

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Waltss2k

BadSign said:


> So enough 1/12 talk, next question...
> 
> F1 Roll call! Who's in tomorrow night? I'll be there with my trusty old F103 on rubber, the 104 will have to debut next time.


I will be there with my F103 on foams.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Wish I could come tonight, but can't due to family stuff. I'm still itchin to try F1. Just not quite there yet.


----------



## Indy RC Results

On-Road Main winners for Friday - 09.14.2012
------------------------
Mini's - Bob Yelle
TT01 - David Franklin
USGT - Steve Martin
F1 (rubber tire) - Walt Arthur
(17.5) 12th scale - David Lee

There were 4 mini's, 10 TT01's, 10 USGT, 4 F1's and 3 (17.5) 12th scales this evening.

Thanks to all who came out!


----------



## ThrottleKing

I had an excellent time tonight. I expect to be there again next Friday. At this time i would like to thank my teammate and sponsor Steve Martin for providing me with the great car. The Martin/Ward #13 Mitsubishi Xray T3 handled really well and stayed competitive today. LOL See you guys next week

Ricky Bobby quote " I'm not really sure what to do with my hands"

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Waltss2k

I had a blast running F1 last night. My TT01 is lacking somewhere still trying to figure that out, I will be running 1/12 scale soon.


----------



## PDK RACING

Indy Rc said:


> Since there is a track running 1/12 scale, why don't you come race them instead of selling them?


Worked in carmel, sold so now in lebanon. Work till 4:30. I would if I could.


----------



## longbeard




----------



## BadSign

longbeard said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVVvzM13ffk


That must have been some LiPo fire. I wonder what Freud would say about that?


----------



## BadSign

I had a great time last night in F1. The rubber tires are definately fun to drive. I did an opposite lock drift down the whole straight during one lap.

Thanks again to the whole Indy R/C crew for allowing the class, and Chuck Ray for runnning a smooth program last night.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

longbeard said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVVvzM13ffk


WTF?

Perhaps we should try a new tactic? But furor, tactic radios suck, have limited adjustments and are for children!


----------



## jonesy112

im not sure whats worse....the time the guy spent creating that, or the time greg spent looking for that. 

hmm


----------



## Waltss2k

I need to know what gear ratio to run and tire compound to run on 1/12 scale. Thanks to any and everyone that can help.


----------



## jonesy112

Waltss2k said:


> I need to know what gear ratio to run and tire compound to run on 1/12 scale. Thanks to any and everyone that can help.


I would suggest mediums all around. I have been running those from Gravity RC, Paul Lemieux's company. Hopefully the store car start to stock them, I talked to Rob briefly about it last night. 

Those equate to a magenta compound all around. 

As for gear, I had a 52 against a 75 with 1.80 dia rear tire


----------



## #6 Oval Racer

Do you run any oval classes there if so what classes and what night


----------



## BadSign

Message for you, Chuck.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

#6 Oval Racer said:


> Do you run any oval classes there if so what classes and what night


Oval racing is Thursday night. Practice is from noon to 7, racing starts at 7. Biggest class is stock late model slash. We also run a house spec pan car class. Check out Indy RC oval thread.


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> I would suggest mediums all around. I have been running those from Gravity RC, Paul Lemieux's company. Hopefully the store car start to stock them, I talked to Rob briefly about it last night.
> 
> Those equate to a magenta compound all around.
> 
> As for gear, I had a 52 against a 75 with 1.80 dia rear tire


I had luck with Xceed mediums, and they also equate to magentas. My tires were at 1.72 with a 45/75...... Jonesy must like tall gearing :hat:


----------



## longbeard

jonesy112 said:


> im not sure whats worse....the time the guy spent creating that, or the time greg spent looking for that.
> 
> hmm


pffft


----------



## RustyS

cwoods34 said:


> I had luck with Xceed mediums, and they also equate to magentas. My tires were at 1.72 with a 45/75...... Jonesy must like tall gearing :hat:


 Jonesy was rolling out at 3.24 on a tight and techanical track. i would start about 3.5 and i run crc magentas all around.


----------



## Waltss2k

Where would I find these tires at? Plus I am wanting to run 64 pitch gears, that is all I ever ran years ago.


----------



## cwoods34

nexusracing.com and stormerhobbies.com sell Gravity RC tires, but it would be awesome if Indy RC could stock them!


----------



## BadSign

*F1 Rollout*

In case anyone's interested, my rollout last night was 46mm with the 1031 Tamiya Rubber tires. After the main my motor temped at 159* on the comm.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

How to figure rollout:

Pinion gear times tire diameter times 3.14 (pi) divided by spur gear equals rollout

Ex: 52 (pinion) x 1.8 (tire diameter) x 3.14 (pi) divided by 75 (spur) = 3.92 rollout

Hopefully I haven't forgot how but I'm pretty sure this is right. Correct me of I'm wrong please.


----------



## rjvk

Take the guesswork out:
http://www.gearchart.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=chart.create


----------



## Waltss2k

75 spur seems small and 52 pinion seems pretty tall.


----------



## Waltss2k

RustyS said:


> Jonesy was rolling out at 3.24 on a tight and techanical track. i would start about 3.5 and i run crc magentas all around.


So are you saying a 3.5 roll out? I don't remember back in the day ( 20 plus years ago) that I ever looked at "Roll out".


----------



## jonesy112

Waltss2k said:


> So are you saying a 3.5 roll out? I don't remember back in the day ( 20 plus years ago) that I ever looked at "Roll out".


yeah, roll out factors in tire diameter, as well as the gear ratio. 

For example, if you are running a 40 pinion to a 80 spur, thats a 2.00 ratio.

However, if it will be a different final effective drive ratio if you have 1.70" rear tires or 1.90" rear tires. So this has to be taken into account with your drive ratio for a true "Final Drive Ratio"


----------



## jonesy112

here is a link to a really good article on rctech about rollout

http://www.rctech.net/forum/5095892-post29775.html


----------



## longbeard

Josh,
I messaged an order. Let me know if you got it.

Thanks!


----------



## Indy Rc

longbeard said:


> Josh,
> I messaged an order. Let me know if you got it.
> 
> Thanks!


recieved


----------



## davidl

Waltss2k said:


> Where would I find these tires at? Plus I am wanting to run 64 pitch gears, that is all I ever ran years ago.


 
Walt, we have all the tires and gears @ Hobbytown USA in Castleton.


----------



## Waltss2k

My 1/12 scale will be ready for this Friday night.


----------



## Indy RC Results

F1 rules for several who were asking Saturday










The drivers that raced F1 Friday on foams will be required to have rubber tires this week...


----------



## Waltss2k

Thanks Josh.


----------



## Indy Rc

Waltss2k said:


> Where would I find these tires at? Plus I am wanting to run 64 pitch gears, that is all I ever ran years ago.


Tires will be in this week.:thumbsup:


----------



## longbeard

Josh,
You have a pm


----------



## Waltss2k

Hopefully tomorrow night will be a good night of racing


----------



## FrankNitti

Waltss2k said:


> Hopefully tomorrow night will be a good night of racing


 Are you racing tonight?


----------



## BadSign

A friend of mine from high school lost his father this week, so I'll be at a showing tomorrow night. Everyone have a good time and I'll see y'all next Friday.


----------



## Indy RC Results

*On-Road Friday Night*

The track is built and ready!

*Friday Night On-Road Featured Events*
Tamiya Mini's
Tamiya TT01
USGT
Tamiya F1
12th scale (17.5 Spec / blinky mode)

Program Schedule
Doors open for practice at Noon, registration ends at 6:55, racing starts at 7pm.

We run 2 Heats and a Main on a 2 minute clock with a 15 minute break if time permits.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Anyone have a Novak Ballistic 21.5 their looking to sell?


----------



## FrankNitti

*Transponder*

Josh,
I give your transponder to Rob last night and asked him put it in the glass case (where you keep the motors etc), thanks again for the use of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

FrankNitti said:


> Josh,
> I give your transponder to Rob last night and asked him put it in the glass case (where you keep the motors etc), thanks again for the use of it. :thumbsup:


Anytime.:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

1/12 scale tires are in.


----------



## AquaRacer

Here's Chucky! said:


> Anyone have a Novak Ballistic 21.5 their looking to sell?


I happen to have one in my tool box that needs a new home. Come talk to me tonight and well see what we can do.

Brian B.


----------



## THE READER

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:to Chuck for a very smooth night of racing!!!. your the man Chuck


----------



## Here's Chucky!

THE READER said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:to Chuck for a very smooth night of racing!!!. your the man Chuck


Thanks Bob including everyone else for coming out tonight. We had a good crowd with about 6 or 7 regulars who didn't make it. We had a good night this evening, everything went pretty smooth.

Have a good weekend!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

On-Road winners for Friday, September 21, 2012:

Mini's - Bob Yelle
TT01- Chris Spangler
USGT - Jeremiah Ward
12th Scale (17.5 spec) - David Lee

We had 6 mini's, 12 tt01's, 9 USGT and 5 - 12th scales (17.5 spec) this evening. No F1's raced due to there were only 3 that showed and it takes 4 to run.

Thanks for coming!


----------



## Waltss2k

Had a fun night racing this 1/12 scale lastnight, worked on it all night. Big thanks to David Lee and Cody Woods for all the help, the car was a different car by the end on the night. Tt01 well that's another story. Good call all night once again Chuck.


----------



## Waltss2k

Worked on the 1/12 scale and TT01 yesterday, so I'm ready for Friday night


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

A few of us went to the USVTA race in Nashville last weekend. They also ran USGT and a couple other classes as well. They had a concourse competition (appearance) as well for VTA and USGT entries. This is a picture of the winning car... very nice! Thought you guys would like to see them. The owner of the USGT car is a racer from the Dayton, OH area. He did a fantastic job. Exhaust pipes, lighting, etc. It was great to watch on the track too. I didn't get the location of the VTA guy. But, he was a MOPAR Man for sure!


----------



## longbeard

Sweet car....

I love those style of body clips. You guys should stock those again.


----------



## BadSign

Got my F104 ready for tomorrow night- hope to see some other F1 cars out there!


----------



## Waltss2k

Indy RC Results said:


> On-Road Main winners for Friday - 09.14.2012
> ------------------------
> Mini's - Bob Yelle
> TT01 - David Franklin
> USGT - Steve Martin
> F1 (rubber tire) - Walt Arthur
> (17.5) 12th scale - David Lee
> 
> There were 4 mini's, 10 TT01's, 10 USGT, 4 F1's and 3 (17.5) 12th scales this evening.
> 
> Thanks to all who came out!


My 103 is ready along with my TT01 and my 1/12 scale. Gonna be a busy night for me.


----------



## FrankNitti

Waltss2k said:


> My 103 is ready along with my TT01 and my 1/12 scale. Gonna be a busy night for me.


Looks like you need a pit crew :dude:


----------



## Waltss2k

Yes I do.


----------



## BadSign

Guys, I won't be able to make it tonight after all. My wife got swamped with work and I'll be at home with the kids- after picking one of them up from soccer. I'll see you all next Friday, and I'll get there early.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

On-Road winners for Friday, September 28, 2012:

Mini's - Bob Yelle
TT01- Walt Arthur
USGT - Michael Reggio
12th Scale (17.5 spec) - David Lee

We had 7 mini's, 10 tt01's, 10 USGT and 5 - 12th scales (17.5 spec) this evening. No F1's raced due to there were only 2 that showed and it takes 4 to run.

I hope everyone had as much fun racing as I did calling the races tonight. We appreciate all of you, thanks for coming!


----------



## JonLanders

I owe a big thank you to David Lee for allowing me to run his 12th scale last night! I had a blast running my favorite class again.


----------



## Waltss2k

I had a great night with both TT01 and 1/12 scale. My 1/12 scale is a work in progress but its getting there, I know its mostly the driver and I haven't drove one in twenty years. Great call once again Chuck.


----------



## Waltss2k

Unfortunately F1 not taking off like I once thought it might. I know Chris sold his to the hobbyshop lastnight so now there is only three, so until someone else shows up with one Idk.


----------



## BadSign

IndyR/C, I need another Tamiya part 54222. Thanks!


----------



## BadSign

Waltss2k said:


> Unfortunately F1 not taking off like I once thought it might. I know Chris sold his to the hobbyshop lastnight so now there is only three, so until someone else shows up with one Idk.


Personally, I am totally burned out on Touring car and USGT. I will keep my F1 cars regardless. I think this class can take off if drivers give it a chance.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Computer did a double post. Don't know why?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm wanting an F1, as some of you know. I just don't want to be the last guy to buy one before the class takes a deep six. Anyone else out there that's thinking about getting one? We would need 4 for sure on Friday nights to make 'em roll. So, that probably means we need about 6 owners to cover those who can't make it every Friday (like me). 

I just can't believe that we are not running an open wheel class in Indy. We are in INDY for gosh sakes!!! 

Gotta get it looking like this on Friday nights...










(The pink one is for Brozak)


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am working in the direction of building one. Just waiting for the right deal on one. I was in the F1 scene a few years ago trying to get it going but then guys started buying the HPI car (I guess due to cost) and it was no where near competitive with the F103 and they got discouraged quickly from the lack of performance the HPI had. The class fizzled and I had to sell the car so it wouldn't collect dust on the shelf. I have gotten my own Xray now and should be up there in two weeks to race. I would this week but I am going to be just getting into town around 7 Fri and need to see the family. 

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Does Indy RC have bodies and wings for F1 in stock? Some of the kits I have looked at do not come with wings or bodies. Almost forgot what about the rear axle bearings too. I would imagine they will go out just as much as the pan car axle bearings do since the design is the same and they see the same side loading and impact stresses.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm going to need some help on getting a associated Tc6.1 on the track. I need to know what spur/pinion size I am running 64 pitch. Maybe shock oil weight, springs, droop heck the list goes on. Will need help on Friday if anyone is available. Thanks Walt


----------



## jonesy112

Waltss2k said:


> I'm going to need some help on getting a associated Tc6.1 on the track. I need to know what spur/pinion size I am running 64 pitch. Maybe shock oil weight, springs, droop heck the list goes on. Will need help on Friday if anyone is available. Thanks Walt


come see me friday walt, i will get it all set up for you.

running a usgt with it I assume? If so, I would start with a 96 spur and a 49 pinion and go from there. 

Silver springs up front, green in back, 40wt oil up front and 35 rear, 1.5mm uptravel on the droop all around.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I've got one of Jonesy's TC6's. It came to me working great!


----------



## Waltss2k

Thanks Jonsey.


----------



## Waltss2k

Omg now I got to get some parts ordered for this thing.


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> Does Indy RC have bodies and wings for F1 in stock? Some of the kits I have looked at do not come with wings or bodies. Almost forgot what about the rear axle bearings too. I would imagine they will go out just as much as the pan car axle bearings do since the design is the same and they see the same side loading and impact stresses.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


You are correct on the bearings, they do break down like any other pan car. If you run f104 wheels, they have a larger diameter o.d. on the bearing and last longer. You can also run the Tamiya thrust bearing in the outer diff position instead of a standard bearing as well.

I think there's only two cars that come without a body- the F104v2, and F104x1.


----------



## cwoods34

If anyone is interested, I have 2 brushless ESCs that I need to move.

The first is a Speed Passion Cirtix.... w/wires, capacitor, and bullet plugs. Stock legal, small footprint, and great for USGT. *$35*

Next, Mamba Max Pro.... w/wires and bullet plugs. Will handle nearly anything you throw at it. In my opinion it's quite the underdog... One of the best stock ESCs in terms of power (specifically bottom-end) that I've tested. *$45*


----------



## smokefan

Cwoods sent u a text


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Waltss2k said:


> Unfortunately F1 not taking off like I once thought it might. I know Chris sold his to the hobbyshop lastnight so now there is only three, so until someone else shows up with one Idk.


I am interested in running F1, just isn't in the budget right now.


----------



## smokefan

Cody I will take the mamba


----------



## cwoods34

Text replied! Cirtix still available......


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I still have an HPI F10 (F1 car) that I would be happy to run. Currently the rules only allow for Tamiya F1 kits, or I would be running F1. If/when I sell off some of my unused kits, I might think about buying a Tamiya kit.


----------



## Indy Rc

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I am interested in running F1, just isn't in the budget right now.


We have a real nice used one in stock right now.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I still have an HPI F10 (F1 car) that I would be happy to run. Currently the rules only allow for Tamiya F1 kits, or I would be running F1. If/when I sell off some of my unused kits, I might think about buying a Tamiya kit.


F1 Tamiya chassis only. This topic was gone over several pages and post back after your first request. The rules are set and the topic is closed.

There is a used F104 kit with legal rubber tires and a body up at the shop if anyone is interested...


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> Text replied! Cirtix still available......


Dibs!
I'll take it, pay you Friday.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Anyone interested I have a 12th scale CRC carpet knife gen XL RTR for sale. Has painted body, servo, Novak 4-cell / 1-cell esc, Novak 17.5 ballistic, two SMC 1-cell lipos and extra box of parts. All you need is to add radio. Great car for growing 17.5 spec class on Friday nights. $250.00

I'll post some pics this week and bring it with me Friday.


----------



## Waltss2k

Well after tearing into this associated chassy I've come to find that its a TC6 and not 6.1. Kinda bumbed but it still should be a good car, atleast I hope.


----------



## jonesy112

Waltss2k said:


> Well after tearing into this associated chassy I've come to find that its a TC6 and not 6.1. Kinda bumbed but it still should be a good car, atleast I hope.


yeah, the 6 is actually a better car. The new sway bars they came out with for the 6.1 are the only good improvement. The plastic on the 6.1 and design of it was awful (all of the team drivers put the plastic from the 6 on there 6.1s a few months back)

Start with the same settings I gave you earlier Walt and we will dial it in from there on friday


----------



## Waltss2k

Here's Chucky! said:


> Anyone interested I have a 12th scale CRC carpet knife gen XL RTR for sale. Has painted body, servo, Novak 4-cell / 1-cell esc, Novak 17.5 ballistic, two SMC 1-cell lipos and extra box of parts. All you need is to add radio. Great car for growing 17.5 spec class on Friday nights. $250.00
> 
> I'll post some pics this week and bring it with me Friday.


Awe now you sell it. Lol I would have defiantly bought it.


----------



## Waltss2k

jonesy112 said:


> yeah, the 6 is actually a better car. The new sway bars they came out with for the 6.1 are the only good improvement. The plastic on the 6.1 and design of it was awful (all of the team drivers put the plastic from the 6 on there 6.1s a few months back)
> 
> Start with the same settings I gave you earlier Walt and we will dial it in from there on friday


Thanks Jonsey. I was told to put the #2 lower A arm blocks in all the way around. But then I noticed you have a upper and lower mounting location for those. So I will get it together and bring it Fri night. Thanks for the help .


----------



## jonesy112

Waltss2k said:


> Thanks Jonsey. I was told to put the #2 lower A arm blocks in all the way around. But then I noticed you have a upper and lower mounting location for those. So I will get it together and bring it Fri night. Thanks for the help .


Personally I would use the #1 arm mounts in the upper hole all the way around to start, but you wont notice a huge difference with the #2 in the upper hole (may be a it better for lower grip)

What time will you be there friday, I will plan on getting there a bit earlier than normal if you will be


----------



## cwoods34

I am also selling a TT01 R-kit.... Includes tires, body, motor, ESC, servo, and battery. Ran it 3 nights.... TQ and win all 3. Cash offers.... PM me if interested!


----------



## Waltss2k

jonesy112 said:


> Personally I would use the #1 arm mounts in the upper hole all the way around to start, but you wont notice a huge difference with the #2 in the upper hole (may be a it better for lower grip)
> 
> What time will you be there friday, I will plan on getting there a bit earlier than normal if you will be


I'm hoping to get there by 5 at the latest.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well I have just picked up an F104 Pro, so I will be getting ready to run it as soon as it gets here. I hope Indy R/C has the tires I might need for it.

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

Yes they have the tires and the wheels that you will need


----------



## ThrottleKing

Indy R/C 

Along with the need of tires and wheels for F1 I will need this part from Tamiya TAM54215 it is a gear adapter. Probably a diff rebuild kit too TAM51347.

Thanks

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## FrankNitti

*Parts to order*

Josh..

Can you order me a few Associated parts on your next order. 
1ea part # 8427, #8429, #8431, #8433, #3432 and 2ea part #8504

Thanks David :thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

ThrottleKing said:


> Indy R/C
> 
> Along with the need of tires and wheels for F1 I will need this part from Tamiya TAM54215 it is a gear adapter. Probably a diff rebuild kit too TAM51347.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jeremiah Ward





FrankNitti said:


> Josh..
> 
> Can you order me a few Associated parts on your next order.
> 1ea part # 8427, #8429, #8431, #8433, #3432 and 2ea part #8504
> 
> Thanks David :thumbsup:


These will go out on the next order.


----------



## Waltss2k

Sure is a nice day to spend working or building RCs.


----------



## FrankNitti

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

Waltss2k said:


> Sure is a nice day to spend working or building RCs.


Yeah I know, but work keeps getting in the way...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

FrankNitti said:


> Yeah I know, but work keeps getting in the way...


Ditto. I'm at work too. Best I can do for a hobby fix is to visit this forum when I get a break during the day. Can't race this Friday due to family stuff. I am digging Jerimiah talking F1. I bought one of his TC chassis once upon a time and he really had it set up nice. His F1 will likely be a nice one. That's one more for the class!


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> Well I have just picked up an F104 Pro, so I will be getting ready to run it as soon as it gets here. I hope Indy R/C has the tires I might need for it.
> 
> Jeremiah


Chuck'll give you one free pass to run foam tires if you can't get the rubbers ready in time



IndyHobbies.com said:


> I am digging Jerimiah talking F1. That's one more for the class!


Now you have no excuses


----------



## Indy Rc

*Welcomes back....*










*Rules will be posted soon!!!*:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

You rotten bastages!

I just told Scott Black on Sunday that if you had VTA I'd have to run one because I love those bodies!!!

I'm not made of money...


----------



## Indy Rc

crispy said:


> I'm not made of money...


I don't believe you, you live in Noblesville!!!


----------



## Indy Rc

*VTA rules:[/B]http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html

The only deviation IRCR&H will allow is the driver which we will make optional. The rest of the rules will be strictly enforced.*


----------



## crispy

Questions:

1. So what is the lineup for Friday nights now?

2. You're not dropping any current class are you? For example, I'm getting a little concerned about the mini class, especially since I just dropped a bag of coin on yours...

3. Are you going to give VTA time to catch on? I would take this to mean that you run it no matter what lest everyone wait for everyone else to make up the four cars needed to make a class? Nobody wants to buy one only to have to park it because there are only three on a given night.

4. Are you going to STOCK (not just order) the parts needed to make/maintain a car? You know me, I just hate going to that other place which shall remain nameless.

5. Since I would be a noob to this class, can you suggest the components necessary to make a competitive car? (Chassis, ESC, motor, etc...)

6. Again, a noob question, but where does the VTA car fall in the speed scale of what you're already running on Friday? There's not much room in between TT-01s and the USGT is there?

7. What do you mean "strictly enforced"? Are you going to start tech-ing now?  This last one was a joke.

Thanks for indulging me. Us Nobletuckians ain't too smart...


----------



## DaveCook

Hi everyone!

I have an F104 on my birthday list! Birthday is next week. Indy R/C: I told my wife that she should purchase it from you, but I don't think that she will make the drive down there. I am hoping to start racing again soon. Summer time activities are drawing to a close. I hope the F1 class takes off. Everything should pick up more soon as fare weathered racers (that is, not racing when the weather is fare) resume racing after the summer. So, I am hoping there will be more F1 cars also.

Dave


----------



## Indy Rc

crispy said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. So what is the lineup for Friday nights now?
> 
> 2. You're not dropping any current class are you? For example, I'm getting a little concerned about the mini class, especially since I just dropped a bag of coin on yours...
> 
> 3. Are you going to give VTA time to catch on? I would take this to mean that you run it no matter what lest everyone wait for everyone else to make up the four cars needed to make a class? Nobody wants to buy one only to have to park it because there are only three on a given night.
> 
> 4. Are you going to STOCK (not just order) the parts needed to make/maintain a car? You know me, I just hate going to that other place which shall remain nameless.
> 
> 5. Since I would be a noob to this class, can you suggest the components necessary to make a competitive car? (Chassis, ESC, motor, etc...)
> 
> 6. Again, a noob question, but where does the VTA car fall in the speed scale of what you're already running on Friday? There's not much room in between TT-01s and the USGT is there?
> 
> 7. What do you mean "strictly enforced"? Are you going to start tech-ing now?  This last one was a joke.
> 
> Thanks for indulging me. Us Nobletuckians ain't too smart...


1. The same
2. No
3. Yes, takes 4 but alot of people have'em already
4. I'll try
5. No somebody else will
6. Between TT-01 & USGT
7. Ha Freakin' Ha!


----------



## Indy Rc

DaveCook said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have an F104 on my birthday list! Birthday is next week. Indy R/C: I told my wife that she should purchase it from you, but I don't think that she will make the drive down there. I am hoping to start racing again soon. Summer time activities are drawing to a close. I hope the F1 class takes off. Everything should pick up more soon as fare weathered racers (that is, not racing when the weather is fare) resume racing after the summer. So, I am hoping there will be more F1 cars also.
> 
> Dave


Tell her I'll ship Dave, and I can take credit card over the phone.:thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> Questions:
> 5. Since I would be a noob to this class, can you suggest the components necessary to make a competitive car? (Chassis, ESC, motor, etc...)


Crispy

I had alot of success with a TC5 for a VTA car, and I know Brian Smith has had a ton of luck with tc3 and tc4s. Associated actually just recently rereleased the TC4 with to my understanding makes a great VTA car for fairly cheap. 

Obviously any of the new cars work as well, but with the min weight at 1550 grams you are just spending alot for a lightweight car that you will have to add 175 grams to in order to make weight. (my tc6 as a VTA car was under 1400 grams before any weight was added)

also, sorry i didnt make it sunday. I will have you mini body with me friday night


----------



## jtsbell

Back 2 or 3 years ago there would be 20-25 VTA cars show up on a Friday night,then they changed the rules.


----------



## BadSign

jtsbell said:


> Back 2 or 3 years ago there would be 20-25 VTA cars show up on a Friday night,then *they* changed the rules.


Just to clarify, that was the national rules that changed, not Indy R/C (Slots at the time) The Original rules were 4 cell(4.8V)/ 27T stock (brushed) motor. *Then* it was changed to 21.5/2S. It was the tekin rs pro that really hurt VTA. You had to run a $200 speedo to keep up.

VTA changed the rules to 25.5/Blinky to bring the speeds back to where they should be. I think it may have been to late by then, though.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

jtsbell said:


> Back 2 or 3 years ago there would be 20-25 VTA cars show up on a Friday night,then they changed the rules.


Must have been on a rare night when I wasn't there or in some alternate universe. Most we'd have on an average night was 5 or 6. On an awesome night it'd be 14 or 15 stretching 5 across three heats to make a C main.

VTA good!

USGT good!

RC hobby good!


----------



## BadSign

DaveCook said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have an F104 on my birthday list! Birthday is next week. Indy R/C: I told my wife that she should purchase it from you, but I don't think that she will make the drive down there. I am hoping to start racing again soon. Summer time activities are drawing to a close. I hope the F1 class takes off. Everything should pick up more soon as fare weathered racers (that is, not racing when the weather is fare) resume racing after the summer. So, I am hoping there will be more F1 cars also.
> 
> Dave


Which F104 model are you getting?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

The beauty here is that on Friday night you now have 6 varieties of classes to choose from with each class having it's own identity and style that people can look at and describe. One or two fairly inexpensive (Mini, TT01), one or two in the middle ground cost wise (VTA, F1) and the higher end stuff (USGT, 12th scale). Something for everyone...


----------



## Waltss2k

I will be making this TC6 into a VTA car since this is the only reason I really wanted a touring car again. Good thing I didn't buy a body yet for usgt. Now to decide on a VTA body.


----------



## Waltss2k

Now I got to get a 25.5 motor


----------



## THE READER

Waltss2k said:


> I will be making this TC6 into a VTA car since this is the only reason I really wanted a touring car again. Good thing I didn't buy a body yet for usgt. Now to decide on a VTA body.


if vta gets going you can count me in!!:thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

THE READER said:


> if vta gets going you can count me in!!:thumbsup:


oops , after i have to buy new tires and wheels.


----------



## BadSign

Waltss2k said:


> I will be making this TC6 into a VTA car since this is the only reason I really wanted a touring car again. Good thing I didn't buy a body yet for usgt. Now to decide on a VTA body.


I always liked the Pegasus Mach racer. That body could take a beating and handle well.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## ThrottleKing

*Parts*

Thanks Indy Rc for ordering those parts I requested. Since this is the first time ordering through you guys about how long does it take to get them in? I am in no hurry just wanted to know so I can get you guys paid for them.

The new to me F1 should arrive at the house before I get back from my training trip here in Madison WI. I really doubt I make it in this Fri due to driving all afternoon to get home. Hopefully by next Fri I will have all the items I need to run USGT and F1 barring the F1 doesn't require anything special. I had the USGT ready before I left. I will be shooting in the dark with it's chassis though as I have no data on how it's carbon feels. I might just be in the way for the night. LOL 

Jeremiah


----------



## DaveCook

Indy Rc said:


> Tell her I'll ship Dave, and I can take credit card over the phone.:thumbsup:


I will tell her. She might have already ordered it. I don't know.


----------



## DaveCook

BadSign said:


> Which F104 model are you getting?


The Vodafone McLaren Mercedes.


----------



## crispy

*Please indulge this esoteric question...*

While thinking about running a car in VTA, and worrying about running three classes back to back to back, I came up with these questions which I don't have answers for...

First of all, I see VTA and TT01 stomping on each other entry wise. Probably why the guys haven't run it before now. What with TT01 being a house entry-level class and all. (Which by the way, I wholeheartedly agree with).

But then I thought, what is the real difference between the mini chassis and the TT01? Not a whole lot from what I can tell. Same basic chassis, same price, both run the same motors...

Why isn't the mini class the POPULAR house entry level spec class? Is there some stigma of running small cars? Or is it the desire to stay away from the noobs? There are lots of places where minis are a huge class, why not here?

Is it such a bad thing if VTA drove people either up or down a class? Both Mini and VTA are more "National" when it comes to rules and such. If the mini class gets stronger, at the expense of the TT01 class, what do we do with the TT01s?

Lastly, can the TT01 be made to be a competitive (not winning, just not woeful) VTA car? What are the difficulties in doing so?

Thanks, and sorry in advance for odd question. Josh hates it when I ask questions without a yes or no answer...


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> Crispy
> 
> I had alot of success with a TC5 for a VTA car, and I know Brian Smith has had a ton of luck with tc3 and tc4s. Associated actually just recently rereleased the TC4 with to my understanding makes a great VTA car for fairly cheap.
> 
> Obviously any of the new cars work as well, but with the min weight at 1550 grams you are just spending alot for a lightweight car that you will have to add 175 grams to in order to make weight. (my tc6 as a VTA car was under 1400 grams before any weight was added)
> 
> also, sorry i didnt make it sunday. I will have you mini body with me friday night


Yeah, that TC4 Club Racer is being re-released specifically for VTA it looks like. Not bad for $150. 

I'll be there Friday.


----------



## FrankNitti

So if someone runs three classes when would they have time to marshall


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> So if someone runs three classes when would they have time to marshall


One of the big reasons for concern.


----------



## cwoods34

$110 takes my dialed ready-to-run (minus radio) TT01-R.... I need the money for a tire-truer!


----------



## Waltss2k

I have ran three classes before and getting ready to do it again and if I run back to back I still try to turn marshall even if I didn't run the. I guess in away you got to make sure your cars are good when you get to the track so your not wrenching all night.


----------



## FrankNitti

Walt.. you have a PM


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> While thinking about running a car in VTA, and worrying about running three classes back to back to back, I came up with these questions which I don't have answers for...
> 
> First of all, I see VTA and TT01 stomping on each other entry wise. Probably why the guys haven't run it before now. What with TT01 being a house entry-level class and all. (Which by the way, I wholeheartedly agree with).
> 
> Why isn't the mini class the POPULAR house entry level spec class? Is there some stigma of running small cars? Or is it the desire to stay away from the noobs? There are lots of places where minis are a huge class, why not here?
> 
> Is it such a bad thing if VTA drove people either up or down a class? Both Mini and VTA are more "National" when it comes to rules and such. If the mini class gets stronger, at the expense of the TT01 class, what do we do with the TT01s?
> 
> Lastly, can the TT01 be made to be a competitive (not winning, just not woeful) VTA car? What are the difficulties in doing so?
> 
> Thanks, and sorry in advance for odd question. Josh hates it when I ask questions without a yes or no answer...


I can try to answer a few of them

VTA is not really the entry level class you think it might be. I was under the same impression at first, just because of the slower speeds, but thats about it. Some of the best racers in the area run mainly VTA and it is tough to be as fast as them. The slower speeds mean less room for error and not the speed to be able to recover from it. A win in VTA usually means driving an 8 minute main completely flawless. One mistake at the ROAR nationals in Dallas cost me the win, and that mistake only made that lap 2 seconds longer.

VTA is a great competition class that will help racers move up the ladder (like myself) or stay with VTA classes (such as Brian Smith). Nothing wrong with either way, its just a matter of personal preference. The TT-01s will always have a place, its a great class to get people started in on-road racing without a huge investment, which we need. We need all the new people in this segment of RC as we can get.

I think the R kit would make an OK vta car assuming you can get the gearing right on them. You will want around a 4.0 final drive with a 25.5 motor. I dont know what the internal ratio is of the TT-01 and all what the gear options are, hopefully someone more knowledable could answer that. The biggest thing I would do would be to upgrade the shocks on them to the TRF shocks. The car may end up being a bit too soft for high bite tracks, but for weekly racing I think it would be competitive in VTA.


----------



## crispy

According to the Tamiya charts, you can't get close to that final ratio even with the illegal 52 tooth spur mod.

I wasn't trying to imply that VTA was entry level, I was just saying that if VTA takes over the "Intermediate Level" moniker then TT01 is relegated to Med-Low or Low. 

My main concern is with the Mini car count. I just think that is a great entry class. I wanted to bring Drew in and let him try his hand at it before no one is running it. I'd better do it soon.

And thanks for replying.


----------



## Indy Rc

crispy said:


> According to the Tamiya charts, you can't get close to that final ratio even with the illegal 52 tooth spur mod.
> 
> I wasn't trying to imply that VTA was entry level, I was just saying that if VTA takes over the "Intermediate Level" moniker then TT01 is relegated to Med-Low or Low.
> 
> My main concern is with the Mini car count. I just think that is a great entry class. I wanted to bring Drew in and let him try his hand at it before no one is running it. I'd better do it soon.
> 
> And thanks for replying.


VTA is a national class that is why we are bringing it back. TT-01 is a house class so it along with m-chassis are going no where. I think VTA is more like USGT than TT-01, and I don't believe any of the classes are going anywhere. TT-01 and Mini got Indy R/C back into onroad therefore they stay even if somehow which I doubt (especially with TT-01) we don't have enough entries on a giving night.


----------



## Indy Rc

The only reason we are bringing in all of these classes is because Chuck is doing such a great job race directing, if wasn't for his ability to move the program along there would be no way we could run all of these classes. So if time is a concern don't let it be, especially the guys that have been taking a break through the Summer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

Oh and Gary I would go with the Club Racer over the TT-01 for a VTA car. We also have a couple of decent used T-cars in stock.


----------



## crispy

Indy Rc said:


> Oh and Gary I would go with the Club Racer over the TT-01 for a VTA car. We also have a couple of decent used T-cars in stock.


Thanks, I'll check them out Friday.

When will you have any of the TC4 Club Racers in stock and what will your price be?


----------



## Indy Rc

crispy said:


> Thanks, I'll check them out Friday.
> 
> When will you have any of the TC4 Club Racers in stock and what will your price be?


$144.99, and I will have 2 on Friday. Also I am ordering in some Novak 25.5 Club combos(3331), they are $119.99. If anyone needs one let me know by tonight because I will be ordering them in the morning before we open.


----------



## crispy

Indy Rc said:


> $144.99, and I will have 2 on Friday. Also I am ordering in some Novak 25.5 Club combos(3331), they are $119.99. If anyone needs one let me know by tonight because I will be ordering them in the morning before we open.


That's good prices. Better than A-Main pricing right there. I only know because... ummm... I go there to get part numbers...

Get all the HPI tires and wheels and you'd have everything you need to go racing the same day...


----------



## Waltss2k

Indy Rc said:


> $144.99, and I will have 2 on Friday. Also I am ordering in some Novak 25.5 Club combos(3331), they are $119.99. If anyone needs one let me know by tonight because I will be ordering them in the morning before we open.


I might be down for one of those combos.


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm going to have to sell something else because I need two sensored ecs and a 25.5 motor. I have one of my 21.5 trinity redline motors that I can let go of or trade.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I have a tc4 roller I'd let go for $75. This is the same chassis I'll be using for vta.

I'll bring it Friday...


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> I have a tc4 roller I'd let go for $75. This is the same chassis I'll be using for vta.
> 
> I'll bring it Friday...


And...?

If it is in top notch shape as I suspect it would be, seeing how it is yours. I'll take it.

What does it come with?


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I have a T-Spec if anyone is interested.

Just thought I would throw that out there for some comedy.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> And...?
> 
> If it is in top notch shape as I suspect it would be, seeing how it is yours. I'll take it.
> 
> What does it come with?


It's a roller but I have an extra servo you can have along with some more than slightly worn vta mounted tires and wheels that will work until you buy new ones then the set I give you will be great for outside. I don't think I have an extra old painted up vta body but if I do I'll give it to you also.


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> It's a roller but I have an extra servo you can have along with some more than slightly worn vta mounted tires and wheels that will work until you buy new ones then the set I give you will be great for outside. I don't think I have an extra old painted up vta body but if I do I'll give it to you also.


See... I learned from the commercial.

"And...?" really works!


----------



## crispy

Indy Rc said:


> $144.99, and I will have 2 on Friday. Also I am ordering in some Novak 25.5 Club combos(3331), they are $119.99. If anyone needs one let me know by tonight because I will be ordering them in the morning before we open.


I might be down for one of those as well...

The Novak combo, not the TC4.


----------



## Waltss2k

Hey Josh put me down for that Novak combo please. Thanks Walt.


----------



## Indy Rc

Waltss2k said:


> Hey Josh put me down for that Novak combo please. Thanks Walt.


No problem.:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

DaveCook said:


> The Vodafone McLaren Mercedes.


have you seen the body assembly? I just put my Ferarri body together with the more realistic sidepods. It's a lot of extra work but looks great.
http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=51430

I'm not a Lewis Hamilton fan, but I've gotta admit it's a beautiful paint scheme.


----------



## BadSign

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I have a T-Spec if anyone is interested.
> 
> Just thought I would throw that out there for some comedy.


I thought that was more of an endurance class- whoever is left running at the end of 5 minutes wins.


----------



## DaveCook

BadSign said:


> have you seen the body assembly? I just put my Ferarri body together with the more realistic sidepods. It's a lot of extra work but looks great.
> http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=51430
> 
> I'm not a Lewis Hamilton fan, but I've gotta admit it's a beautiful paint scheme.


Yeah, there seems to be a lot to the body assembly. I am not a Hamilton fan either. I was when he first entered F1, but his mouth soon turned me off. I am more of an Alonso and Kimi fan. I was torn between the Ferrari and McLaren, but I figured that there would be less McLaren's racing.


----------



## BadSign

DaveCook said:


> Yeah, there seems to be a lot to the body assembly. I am not a Hamilton fan either. I was when he first entered F1, but his mouth soon turned me off. I am more of an Alonso and Kimi fan. I was torn between the Ferrari and McLaren, but I figured that there would be less McLaren's racing.


My Ferrari is the 09' bodywork but with Alonso's 2012 livery. There's a guy who does decal sheets for 2012 cars, including a great looking Lotus, if you're a big Raikonen fan.

http://f1paintlab.mybigcommerce.com/

I'm always a little skeptical when someone wins the Driver's title if it was them or the car. Even though Alonso had nothing to do with it, I was always suspicious of Briatore and Renault before Piquet Jr.'s "Crashgate". 

This year made me a big believer in Fernando. that car was nowhere in preseason.


----------



## longbeard

Josh,
I pm'd you an order.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Fun with photo shop last night...


----------



## crispy

You going to request special dispensation to run your Corvette Scott?

Or is that a shelf queen now that it has the signatures?


----------



## Waltss2k

I will be running the TC6 that I bought hopefully tonight with help from Jonsey. And then nextweek I will be ready possibley for VTA.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> You going to request special dispensation to run your Corvette Scott?
> 
> Or is that a shelf queen now that it has the signatures?


The green one is a _permanent_ shelf queen. Got Johnny Rutherford's on there, Martin Plowman and Graham Rahal too. Hope to get more signatures with time. 

I've still got my red Corvette body. Its a little beat up compared to the photo, (don't know how that happens!) but I could run it, if allowed. It follows the "Sprit of VTA" but isn't legal for official competitions because I guess it never actually ran in a REAL TA competition. 

What is nice about the 67 Corvette is the rounded nose. The Mustang bodies tend to hook anything that protrudes. When that happens, the corner can peel/bend back. Not good. The 68 Camaro isn't too bad in that regard. The nose of it rolls inward a little too, but not like the Corvette does.

Of course, I'm the only one that ever hits the wall or anything else. So, those decisions shouldn't affect the rest of you guys. :tongue:


----------



## Indy Rc

IndyHobbies.com said:


> The green one is a _permanent_ shelf queen. Got Johnny Rutherford's on there, Martin Plowman and Graham Rahal too. Hope to get more signatures with time.
> 
> I've still got my red Corvette body. Its a little beat up compared to the photo, (don't know how that happens!) but I could run it, if allowed. It follows the "Sprit of VTA" but isn't legal for official competitions because I guess it never actually ran in a REAL TA competition.
> 
> What is nice about the 67 Corvette is the rounded nose. The Mustang bodies tend to hook anything that protrudes. When that happens, the corner can peel/bend back. Not good. The 68 Camaro isn't too bad in that regard. The nose of it rolls inward a little too, but not like the Corvette does.
> 
> Of course, I'm the only one that ever hits the wall or anything else. So, those decisions shouldn't affect the rest of you guys. :tongue:


Body Specifications:
Late '60s to early '70s American pony car Vintage Trans-Am bodies only.

Bolink part numbers:
BL2262 '68 Chevrolet Camaro
Also known as RJ Speed Part # BOL2262

BL2263 '65 Ford Mustang
Also known as RJ Speed Part # BOL2263


HPI part numbers:
17510 - 1970 Plymouth AAR 'Cuda
7494 - 1968 Chevrolet Camaro
17531 - 1969 CHEVROLET CAMARO Z28 
17508 - 1965 Ford Shelby GT-350
17519 - 1966 Ford Mustang GT
104926 - 1966 FORD MUSTANG GT COUPE BODY 
For the HPI Mustangs which are not provided with a spoiler:
A lexan spoiler of 16mm total height from trunk deck, and overall chord of 20mm is allowable. All other bodies must use the spoiler included with that specific body set. Built in spoilers may not be enhanced. 17546 - 1970 Ford Mustang Boss 302 (scale wing ok) 
105106 - 1970 DODGE CHALLENGER BODY


Parma part numbers:
10143 - 1969 Z28 Camaro
10141 - 1970 Boss Mustang
10113 - 1970 'Cuda

Pegasus Hobbies part numbers:
PGH4001 - 1970 Camaro SS
PGH4002 - 1970 'Cuda
PGH4003 - 1970 Mustang

Protoform part numbers:
#1526 - J71

McAllister Racing part numbers:
#286- 1969 Mustang body

Let's not open a can of worms.:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

The little voices in my head keep saying VTA..VTA..VTA so to make them go away I'll have a VTA to run next Friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

Josh is not moved by the Spirit...


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Josh is not moved by the Spirit...


Rules are rules :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

I love these two lines from the "rules":

_It is *highly preferred* that bodies are detailed in race type livery in period-correct paint schemes. Fluorescent colors, wild graphics, chromes and non-period correct paint schemes are *frowned upon*. _

Well... Sam Posey's #77 Dodge WAS fluorescent green...

I'll do "period correct" just maybe not an actual paint scheme. 

Let 'em frown!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Indy Rc said:


> Let's not open a can of worms.:thumbsup:


You are right. I'm sorry.  

My Corvette body is beat up anyway. I'll use it for a dog food bowl and stick with the USVTA rules. I'm 100% there on that.

Crispy, most of the cars are done with a period correct scheme that I've seen. Yes, I want to do a Monster Energy Z28, but I won't.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> I love these two lines from the "rules":
> 
> _It is *highly preferred* that bodies are detailed in race type livery in period-correct paint schemes. Fluorescent colors, wild graphics, chromes and non-period correct paint schemes are *frowned upon*. _
> 
> Well... Sam Posey's #77 Dodge WAS fluorescent green...
> 
> I'll do "period correct" just maybe not an actual paint scheme.
> 
> Let 'em frown!



I use fluorescent highlights on my vta bodies. fluorescent paint / color was invented in the 1930's...


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> I use fluorescent highlights on my vta bodies. fluorescent paint / color was invented in the 1930's...


What about the Bass Boat Sparkles we used on ours a while ago, Chuck.:dude:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

BadSign said:


> What about the Bass Boat Sparkles we used on ours a while ago, Chuck.:dude:


Got it too... Just a tweak on the blue and using special orange highlights for the first night.

Metallic mist... Check!

I'll have my TC4 VTA with me tomorrow night. Been running circles with it tonight during breaks. 71 rides again! Well if three other VTA's show that is...


----------



## DaveCook

BadSign said:


> My Ferrari is the 09' bodywork but with Alonso's 2012 livery. There's a guy who does decal sheets for 2012 cars, including a great looking Lotus, if you're a big Raikonen fan.
> 
> http://f1paintlab.mybigcommerce.com/
> 
> I'm always a little skeptical when someone wins the Driver's title if it was them or the car. Even though Alonso had nothing to do with it, I was always suspicious of Briatore and Renault before Piquet Jr.'s "Crashgate".
> 
> This year made me a big believer in Fernando. that car was nowhere in preseason.


Wow! Those are some quality decal sheets. I didn't know they were out there, thanks. The Lotus is tempting. I might stay with the McLaren, but if I do the helmet will not be yellow.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The story behind Day-glo paint is really amazing. My daughter brought this book home from school about it. Very interesting read. Chuck is right, the fluorescent paints were in use back then (yes, I was a kid in the 60's and 70's and remember). So some subtle use of them is appropriate I think. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/157091673X 










I hope to race tonight... If it keeps raining like this, then they will likely cancel the high school football game. For my son's sake I hope they don't cancel, for my sake, I hope they do!  I'll be bringing my VTA car if so. How many do we have so far who are planning on running VTA now or in the near future?


----------



## FrankNitti

How many do we have so far who are planning on running VTA now or in the near future?[/QUOTE]

I'll have a VTA car to run next Friday :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

I will be acquiring one. Getting parts and pieces as we speak. 

But you know me, I'm there 50% of the time at best.

I need a rush paint job. I need to talk to the painters tonight to see who can do it fastest!

Speaking of paint..., 

Lemon Twist
Lime Light
Moulin Rouge

Anyone running of these colors already?

Edit: after looking at IndyRC's link, I see he has run the Moulin Rouge Cuda... Hmmm.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I recently had a discussion about the "spirit of VTA" paint rule with another racer. Basically my interpretation of the rule is that the body should look like something you *COULD* have seen racing on a track during the late 60's and 70's. 

I would like to point out that NO car that raced in the Trams AM series during the late 60's to early 70's had large door numbers with flourescent outlines. Also, I cannot recall seeing any pictures of cars with large numbers on the roof. The only place you will find this type of numbering during that era is in NASCAR - so technically not a VTA paint scheme.

I think is is okay for r/c racers to expand their VTA paint schemes to look like a vintage NASCAR, drag car, or duplicate an actual Tram AM series car. I've seen a lot of great paint schemes that don't look like anything that actually raced in Trans AM, but felt right for VTA. I think there is plenty of room to be creative and still come up with a great body. And if all else fails paint it one color, put some numbers on the car, and race the body until the fenders fall off - and above all else have fun doing it!

Here are a few links for photos of Trans AM Series cars for inspiration:
http://gwadagone.fotki.com/trans-am-racing1966/
http://www.historictransam.com/Cars.html
http://www.camaros.org/forum/index.php?topic=8485.15

Here is a link to a forum of photos of Trans AM Series r/c cars
http://www.rctech.net/forum/electri...tage-trans-am-pics-paint-discussion-only.html


----------



## crispy

I've been scouring the intardnet to find pictures of the TransAm Mopars for ideas.

I was dismayed to find that there were basically one Dodge and one Plymouth scheme that everyone knew. (Posey and Gurney)

So I'm going with a authentic paint job for my body with white circle numbers added.


----------



## FrankNitti

Great links Brian :thumbsup: got some good ideals for my Mustang!!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Speaking of paint...,
> 
> Lemon Twist
> Lime Light
> Moulin Rouge
> 
> Anyone running of these colors already?


Those sound like drinks you order for your girlfriend at the bar! LOL


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Those sound like drinks you order for your girlfriend at the bar! LOL


You just turned a home-run pitch into a mere single.

You should have just said "that I order at the bar!"


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> You just turned a home-run pitch into a mere single.
> 
> You should have just said "that I order at the bar!"


I don't even JOKE about such things. That's how I've stayed married for 28 years!


----------



## BadSign

DaveCook said:


> Wow! Those are some quality decal sheets. I didn't know they were out there, thanks. The Lotus is tempting. I might stay with the McLaren, but if I do the helmet will not be yellow.


I had a buddy from Jenson Button's hometown. I think it's Bath? Anyway, there's a possibility right there.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> You are right. I'm sorry.
> 
> My Corvette body is beat up anyway. I'll use it for a dog food bowl and stick with the USVTA rules. I'm 100% there on that.
> 
> Crispy, most of the cars are done with a period correct scheme that I've seen. Yes, I want to do a Monster Energy Z28, but I won't.


I think the Monster Energy would be cool in a retro sort of style!

Look what I found...


----------



## Waltss2k

I will be running VTA next week.


----------



## cwoods34

FrankNitti said:


> Great links Brian :thumbsup: got some good ideals for my Mustang!!!


My favorite VTA body I ever used was a Camaro painted by Brian.... pastel green and blue, with white rims. I don't know why but the colors looked great on the track.... Very easy to see.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's Chucky! said:


> I think the Monster Energy would be cool in a retro sort of style! Look what I found...


I found one a while back sort of similar to that Chuck. 68 Camaro SS! Sa-weet! Would make some great tee shirts! Looks like the game is on in Brownsburg tonight despite the rain. Crazy. So, unless something changes pretty quick, I'm not going to make it tonight.


----------



## Waltss2k

Here's Chucky! said:


> Anyone interested I have a 12th scale CRC carpet knife gen XL RTR for sale. Has painted body, servo, Novak 4-cell / 1-cell esc, Novak 17.5 ballistic, two SMC 1-cell lipos and extra box of parts. All you need is to add radio. Great car for growing 17.5 spec class on Friday nights. $250.00
> 
> I'll post some pics this week and bring it with me Friday.


Ok I will buy it.


----------



## regets ama

*tt01*

Copied from the web sight:

_*BATTERY
1. You can run a 6-cell NIMH or a 2-cell lipo. 
2. Lipo - 4000 MAH and 25c limit.*_
Is this still the correct specs for the TT01 battery limits, 

thanks,


----------



## Waltss2k

Yes that is correct


----------



## DaveCook

BadSign said:


> I had a buddy from Jenson Button's hometown. I think it's Bath? Anyway, there's a possibility right there.


I do like Jenson too, but I think that I will just paint the helmet like my go-kart helmet. Then I can pretend that I am in the car. :tongue:


----------



## Indy Rc

regets ama said:


> Copied from the web sight:
> 
> _*BATTERY
> 1. You can run a 6-cell NIMH or a 2-cell lipo.
> 2. Lipo - 4000 MAH and 25c limit.*_
> Is this still the correct specs for the TT01 battery limits,
> 
> thanks,


Yes


----------



## FrankNitti

Josh...picked up the combo pack and all the parts you ordered for me yesterday, thanks for getting them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

FrankNitti said:


> Josh...picked up the combo pack and all the parts you ordered for me yesterday, thanks for getting them. :thumbsup:


Anytime man, we appreciate your business!:thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

Got my Novak combo lastnight along with VTA tires wheels and a 68 camero body. Thanks Josh great service.:thumbsup:


----------



## kite

So there were only 3 of us last night ready with a VTA car. I went ahead and changed everything back to USGT before racing. Hope the following weeks will be better!!! Can't wait!:thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

kite said:


> So there were only 3 of us last night ready with a VTA car. I went ahead and changed everything back to USGT before racing. Hope the following weeks will be better!!! Can't wait!:thumbsup:


From what I I know and who all I know that has them or is converting over there should be a heat possibly even two heats next week for sure.


----------



## Waltss2k

I really can't decide on a color or colors to paint my VTA body.


----------



## Waltss2k

Does anyone know how I can get ahold of Chris Spangler.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> I really can't decide on a color or colors to paint my VTA body.


Anything but "Limelight"!


----------



## crispy

kite said:


> So there were only 3 of us last night ready with a VTA car. I went ahead and changed everything back to USGT before racing. Hope the following weeks will be better!!! Can't wait!:thumbsup:


After selling popcorn in front of the grocery store today for five hours, I finally got a chance to work on mine. 

The Chuck Ray Chevrolet Camaro is ready to rock!

Josh, can you get me some body posts for a TC4? These will not work for my 'Cuda body. I had to slam the Camaro to get it on.

Brian, thanks a ton. It wouldn't be ready without your help.


----------



## kite

What gear should we run with a TC4 in VTA? I was going to try a 60T spur and a 35 pinion. Can anyone help please? :dude:


----------



## crispy

kite said:


> What gear should we run with a TC4 in VTA? I was going to try a 60T spur and a 35 pinion. Can anyone help please? :dude:


Brian told me to get to a 4.0 FDR. 

Internal gear ratio for the TC4 is 2.5:1

So your FDR would be 60/35x2.5=4.28

I'm running a 76/47 (64 pitch) mainly because it had a 76 tooth spur on it and all IndyRC had was a 47 or 51 tooth pinion.


----------



## kite

crispy said:


> Brian told me to get to a 4.0 FDR.
> 
> Internal gear ratio for the TC4 is 2.5:1
> 
> So your FDR would be 60/35x2.5=4.28
> 
> I'm running a 76/47 (64 pitch) mainly because it had a 76 tooth spur on it and all IndyRC had was a 47 or 51 tooth pinion.


Thank you


----------



## Here's Chucky!

kite said:


> So there were only 3 of us last night ready with a VTA car. I went ahead and changed everything back to USGT before racing. Hope the following weeks will be better!!! Can't wait!:thumbsup:


I would have made four but forgot I had plans.

As for all the questions pertaining to me per pm, text, etc... I've made the decesion to no longer run the program on Thursday, Friday and Saturday night. There's no issue other than I need to move on and free up some time for myself. Between my shop and another part time job not including Indy RC I've had little time for family and friends over the last four months.

All is good! Let's run some VTA!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Indy R/C,

 Did the parts I had asked for come in? 

TAM54214 and TAM51347

I have gotten the F1 and have went through it, took some extra time and took the bearings apart to clean and oil, polished the kingpins and rebuilt the shock. Luckily for me the car came with foams and rubber tires along with a decent mg servo and two body and wing sets. Soon as I throw in the motor and get those new parts I will be set to run this Friday.

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

*And so it begins...*

_"So there I was, being a productive citizen when Josh called me and asked me to come by the hobby shop... I did, and the moment I got upstairs, Josh and four or five other guys tackled me! They held me down on the floor and proceeded to grab the wallet right out of my back pocket! Next thing I knew, my credit card was pulled out and they demanded my PIN number. Since I had little choice (they could have sprayed me with traction compound or something!), I gave them my PIN number. At that point, they released me and shoved a Tamiya Wolf WR1 in my hands and told me to take it home and build it...OR ELSE! Yes, it was scary, but I survived."_

...OK guys, that's the story I told my Wife last night when I got home. I expect ALL of you to back me up if she calls or ever comes by the track at any time. Got that? Thanks!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

kite said:


> So there were only 3 of us last night ready with a VTA car. Hope the following weeks will be better!!! Can't wait!:thumbsup:


It will take a little time to gear up and get 'em rolling. I'll be there this Friday, so that's another VTA car ready to go. If I can get some painting time this week, I may have a couple of VTA bodies for sale too. Not sure if by Friday, but soon. I have a 69 Z28 and a 70 Challenger cut, washed, masked and ready to shoot.

One of the first VTA cars I saw was Chuck Ray's 68 Camaro below. This is from several years ago. That candy red paint he did was awesome. I was hooked at that point and got into VTA from off-road. Shows what a nice clean paint job/graphics can do in this class. So, if you are wrestling with a paint idea, for now, just pick your favorite color and go with it. By the time you add your numbers (mandated) and other decals, you will be looking great.


----------



## crispy

You are in luck Scott. You will get to see me run that very body on Friday.

Minus Chuck's name of course...


----------



## jtsbell

Maybe Cody and I might be down Friday for some VTA action and usgt,if I can get off work early.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> _"_...OK guys, that's the story I told my Wife last night when I got home. I expect ALL of you to back me up if she calls or ever comes by the track at any time. Got that? Thanks!


I saw your name on it Friday night, a big uncontollable grin came over my face.


----------



## Waltss2k

Man there is going to be big decisions for me to make on Friday night between VTA, tt01,1/12 scale, and F1


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> Man there is going to be big decisions for me to make on Friday night between VTA, tt01,1/12 scale, and F1


Yup. I'll bring three and run two. 

If I could get Drew some on-road practice, I'd let him run the mini with the young-uns...


----------



## THE READER

IndyHobbies.com said:


> _"So there I was, being a productive citizen when Josh called me and asked me to come by the hobby shop... I did, and the moment I got upstairs, Josh and four or five other guys tackled me! They held me down on the floor and proceeded to grab the wallet right out of my back pocket! Next thing I knew, my credit card was pulled out and they demanded my PIN number. Since I had little choice (they could have sprayed me with traction compound or something!), I gave them my PIN number. At that point, they released me and shoved a Tamiya Wolf WR1 in my hands and told me to take it home and build it...OR ELSE! Yes, it was scary, but I survived."_
> 
> ...OK guys, that's the story I told my Wife last night when I got home. I expect ALL of you to back me up if she calls or ever comes by the track at any time. Got that? Thanks!



now thats funny!! lol!!


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyHobbies.com said:


> _"So there I was, being a productive citizen when Josh called me and asked me to come by the hobby shop... I did, and the moment I got upstairs, Josh and four or five other guys tackled me! They held me down on the floor and proceeded to grab the wallet right out of my back pocket! Next thing I knew, my credit card was pulled out and they demanded my PIN number. Since I had little choice (they could have sprayed me with traction compound or something!), I gave them my PIN number. At that point, they released me and shoved a Tamiya Wolf WR1 in my hands and told me to take it home and build it...OR ELSE! Yes, it was scary, but I survived."_
> 
> ...OK guys, that's the story I told my Wife last night when I got home. I expect ALL of you to back me up if she calls or ever comes by the track at any time. Got that? Thanks!


I might need some paint work done instead of "Hush Money" LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> It will take a little time to gear up and get 'em rolling. I'll be there this Friday, so that's another VTA car ready to go. If I can get some painting time this week, I may have a couple of VTA bodies for sale too. Not sure if by Friday, but soon. I have a 69 Z28 and a 70 Challenger cut, washed, masked and ready to shoot.
> 
> One of the first VTA cars I saw was Chuck Ray's 68 Camaro below. This is from several years ago. That candy red paint he did was awesome. I was hooked at that point and got into VTA from off-road. Shows what a nice clean paint job/graphics can do in this class. So, if you are wrestling with a paint idea, for now, just pick your favorite color and go with it. By the time you add your numbers (mandated) and other decals, you will be looking great.


Thanks Scott, there are several extremely talented RC body painters in the Indy area. That body was the last rattle can one I've ever painted and ran at the fairgrounds a week or two after the first Cold Turkey Classic! I'm going to paint a Cuda body and try and have it ready for this Friday night if nothing else comes up.

Indy RC, please order me the Novak 25.5 Ballistic / Edge Esc combo, part number 3339 on Tower Site. I'll pick it up Tuesday night on my break! Thank you!


----------



## Indy Rc

ThrottleKing said:


> Indy R/C,
> 
> Did the parts I had asked for come in?
> 
> TAM54214 and TAM51347
> 
> I have gotten the F1 and have went through it, took some extra time and took the bearings apart to clean and oil, polished the kingpins and rebuilt the shock. Luckily for me the car came with foams and rubber tires along with a decent mg servo and two body and wing sets. Soon as I throw in the motor and get those new parts I will be set to run this Friday.
> 
> Jeremiah


They came in on Friday.


----------



## crispy

I absolutely cannot glue these HPI VTA tires. I just wasted a set of rear rims and tires. Actually I only screwed up one beyond repair, but since you cannot buy just one, I'm screwed. $25 down the crapper.

Anyone have any good tips/ideas? The problem is with the front side. The back is just like any other RC rubber tire, but the front with that overhang just sucks.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> I absolutely cannot glue these HPI VTA tires. I just wasted a set of rear rims and tires. Actually I only screwed up one beyond repair, but since you cannot buy just one, I'm screwed. $25 down the crapper.
> 
> Anyone have any good tips/ideas? The problem is with the front side. The back is just like any other RC rubber tire, but the front with that overhang just sucks.


Bummer dude... 

Next to glueing a set of foam the vta tires are second trickiest for me.

I use the ca glue that takes the longest to cure on the vta ones. You have to slightly lift up the outer edge and get the glue under there. Small little tubes are available to stick in the top of the ca glue bottle that allow a smaller, fine stream of glue to flow out. Friday I'll bring a new set and show you how I glue them.

Oh yeah, how bout them Colts! Yahoo!


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Bummer dude...
> 
> Next to glueing a set of foam the vta tires are second trickiest for me.
> 
> I use the ca glue that takes the longest to cure on the vta ones. You have to slightly lift up the outer edge and get the glue under there. Small little tubes are available to stick in the top of the ca glue bottle that allow a smaller, fine stream of glue to flow out. Friday I'll bring a new set and show you how I glue them.
> 
> Oh yeah, how bout them Colts! Yahoo!


I'll bring another set of rears and let you show me on them!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I dunno, this is probably how I would have to buy it from the showroom back in the day but behind to the right is how I would customize it... I'll call this VTA body "ode to Brian Smith". HAHA!










Let's see some other VTA bodies everyone is working on!

-----------------------------------------------------------------

All lined up and ready to run! Blast from the past when the carpet was the other way. Notice the frequency clips behind the drivers...


----------



## Waltss2k

Well got the body painted lastnight, all the electronics are in and esc is programmed, gears are in. Just need my front wheels and I'm ready for VTA this Friday.


----------



## Waltss2k

If anyone is interested I am selling my mine Cooper, complete roller with body and box of extra parts Plus I still have the manual. This is a M06 Pro, it has compete bearings also still has the motor in it that came with it that I was running also still has the pinion on the motor with the gears that I was running. All someone would have to do is throw in the electronics and go. $150.00 I will have it with me this Friday.


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> All lined up and ready to run! Blast from the past when the carpet was the other way. Notice the frequency clips behind the drivers...


Who's that good looking guy on the left side of the driver's stand?


----------



## BadSign

I'm working hard to get a 12th scale...


----------



## crispy

Where is the Slot track today?


----------



## BadSign

Sold, I believe. You should have seen the giant road course they had- it was the length of the backstretch.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Where is the Slot track today?


It was in Avon at a new slot car track called "Fast Tracks" but apparently, they didn't last. Its a shame. I heard it was a neat place, but they never got their website squared away with hours/etc so people showed up and it was closed. That sort of thing. Just rumor I heard.


----------



## Waltss2k

BadSign said:


> I'm working hard to get a 12th scale...


I'll sell you my crc bloody carpet knife. Comes ass a roller, tires only have two weeks on them and they are crc magentas, servo, body, and a brand new 1 cell thunder power 5400 60c battery. This is the one I raced Friday night. $160


----------



## Waltss2k

And no I'm not quitting 1/12 scale I bought another one. :thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

i just put togather my blue #3 mustang vta , it is up and running.
ill have it with me friday night along with my tto1.:thumbsup:
come on friday!!!


----------



## crispy

Couldn't get you to do anything but Mini for the longest time, now look at ya!


----------



## Waltss2k

I just got done cutting out and putting decals on my 68 camero, and my front wheels should be here tomorrow . So I will pick them up on my way home tomorrow and get them mounted. So yes Come on Friday.


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> Couldn't get you to do anything but Mini for the longest time, now look at ya!


as the Jefferson sang,- im a moven on up, to the big time.

i just hope i can still see these thing to race them . there so much faster then the minis.-and @ 75 yrs old i have slow dim eyes.- i guess ill never out grow these thing tho, there so much fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## MicroRacerM18

crispy said:


> Anyone have any good tips/ideas? The problem is with the front side. The back is just like any other RC rubber tire, but the front with that overhang just sucks.


I have one of these for gluing tires. Works on 1/10 scale tires from mini coopers to USGT & VTA. After gluing my fingers to a few tires through the years, I invested in this.









RC Tire Cementing Helper
Item #53338
MSRP: $17.00
https://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=53338

I bought mine through IndyRC (actually Slots) years ago. They should still be able to get them. I'll have mine on Friday if you want to look at it or use it.


----------



## FrankNitti

Add 1 blue #15 65 Shelby GT -350 Mustang to Friday's VTA line up...:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Anyone looking for another TC chassis for VTA? I'm putting my TC6 up for sale. Includes AE Gear Diff, RSD camber link mounts, and RSD shock pistons and bladders( super smooth). PM me for price, locals first!


----------



## THE READER

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I have one of these for gluing tires. Works on 1/10 scale tires from mini coopers to USGT & VTA. After gluing my fingers to a few tires through the years, I invested in this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RC Tire Cementing Helper
> Item #53338
> MSRP: $17.00
> https://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=53338
> 
> I bought mine through IndyRC (actually Slots) years ago. They should still be able to get them. I'll have mine on Friday if you want to look at it or use it.


i have one of those , they are great!!


----------



## crispy

Well bring them!

Still trying to figure out what they do...?


----------



## BadSign

Waltss2k said:


> I'll sell you my crc bloody carpet knife. Comes ass a roller, tires only have two weeks on them and they are crc magentas, servo, body, and a brand new 1 cell thunder power 5400 60c battery. This is the one I raced Friday night. $160


Already bought a chassis, have servo, rx, and motor. just need esc, body, tires and battery. Thanks for the offer, though.


----------



## ThrottleKing

F1 is ready. What kind of gear ratio have any of you guys been running? Was it for the silver can or brushless? Just need to get in the ballpark as soon as I can since I have very little track time to work with. I also have the USGT ready to go as well for this Friday. Man it can't get here fast enough.

Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> F1 is ready. What kind of gear ratio have any of you guys been running? Was it for the silver can or brushless? Just need to get in the ballpark as soon as I can since I have very little track time to work with. I also have the USGT ready to go as well for this Friday. Man it can't get here fast enough.
> 
> Jeremiah


I was using the new TCS legal tires and a gear ratio around 4.25, rollout about 46mm. This was using a silvercan. I can't guess yet on the 21.5.


----------



## martini13

Chuck sent u a PM:thumbsup:


----------



## martini13

Josh PM sent..:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's the VTA bodies I'm working on this week. Better pics in the future when I get decals on and numbers. 69 Camaro and a 70 "Plum Crazy" Challenger (pic makes it look blue on my computer?). Brian S. that's the Camaro you fixed me up with. Thanks again!

I don't know what it is about muscle cars... They are cool even without wheels.


----------



## Waltss2k

I might post some pics of my 68 camero tonight.


----------



## THE READER

here is my ride.

View attachment 161579


sorry for the two image , im new at this


----------



## martini13

COOL to see VTA back on the track..:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

THE READER said:


> here is my ride.
> 
> View attachment 161579
> 
> 
> sorry for the two image , im new at this


Good looking car Bob, I'm glad to see FORD in the mix...:thumbsup:
My pony car pics is on the way!!!!


----------



## crispy

Ford schmord. Mopar baby!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Dress for success.

CHEVROLET wears a bowtie to Victory Lane.

Jeremiah


----------



## FrankNitti

You can't have "Horsepower" without a Pony!!!!! :wave:


----------



## FrankNitti

The Pony's are ready to "run" on Friday...:thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

FrankNitti said:


> The Pony's are ready to "run" on Friday...:thumbsup:


you have two vta ? i like the white one:thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

im just waiting for the AMC fan boys to come out on the forum here....we have all the other manufacturers covered


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> Dress for success.
> 
> CHEVROLET wears a bowtie to Victory Lane.
> 
> Jeremiah


Sounds too arrogant to get dirty


----------



## FrankNitti

THE READER said:


> you have two vta ? i like the white one:thumbsup:


One chassis...two bodies, I had the blue one for a while and it was a shelf queen until VTA came back...I'll be running the white one mainly.


----------



## Waltss2k

Just wanted to know if there is going to be any teching for the VTA class since there is a certain weight they have to weigh.


----------



## THE READER

Waltss2k said:


> Just wanted to know if there is going to be any teching for the VTA class since there is a certain weight they have to weigh.


yes , good point


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

THE READER said:


> yes , good point


1550 is the minimum weight ready to race. To get an accurate weight, I usually take my cars to the local post office. Most have a 24 hour scale in the lobby that is re-calibrated weekly. (Learned about that option when we were doing Pinewood Derby cars in Cub Scouts.)

Here's better pictures of the two bodies I completed this week:


----------



## crispy

@Michael

I would have gotten a Javelin, but it wasn't in stock. But it will be next.

@Scott

The purple looks great in that picture.

One of the good things about running our Pinewood Derby is that I have scales that measure in grams that I can use all the time. I put mine on the scale the other night and was only 10g under.

@Everyone

Does anyone ever run any of those Parma bodies? They look sad. Which is a shame because I am a big fan of their SCT bodies.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Does anyone ever run any of those Parma bodies? They look sad. Which is a shame because I am a big fan of their SCT bodies.


I know Rockin' Bob is a big fan of the Pegasus Mustang. Clean, light weight and seemed to be his favorite he said. 

I think the HPI bodies are probably a little heavier than the Parma and definately heavier than the Pegasus bodies, but HPI's bodies are a home run on looking scale. First class job whoever makes the mold mock ups. And, the decal sets are about the best out there IMO. 

The downside of course to HPI bodies is a lot more time preparing them (unless you enjoy that part like I do) and they probably look more beat up quicker due to the scale details.


----------



## jonesy112

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I know Rockin' Bob is a big fan of the Pegasus Mustang. Clean, light weight and seemed to be his favorite he said.
> 
> I think the HPI bodies are probably a little heavier than the Parma and definately heavier than the Pegasus bodies, but HPI's bodies are a home run on looking scale. First class job whoever makes the mold mock ups. And, the decal sets are about the best out there IMO.
> 
> The downside of course to HPI bodies is a lot more time preparing them (unless you enjoy that part like I do) and they probably look more beat up quicker due to the scale details.


in the time I ran VTA, i never got around to running any of the pegasus bodies. But I did hear good things about them, and they are lighter. And from what I have learned from the TC classes, is the lower you can get the weight the better then car will be overall. And the body is a lot of weight REALLY high up on the car.


----------



## THE READER

IndyHobbies.com said:


> 1550 is the minimum weight ready to race. To get an accurate weight, I usually take my cars to the local post office. Most have a 24 hour scale in the lobby that is re-calibrated weekly. (Learned about that option when we were doing Pinewood Derby cars in Cub Scouts.)
> 
> Here's better pictures of the two bodies I completed this week:




wow i just weighed in @1551. lol pushing it close.


----------



## THE READER

i dont know if indy rc will inforce it , but , dont forget the driver in the car.


----------



## Waltss2k

I don't have scales to weigh mine. I wander if Indy has some


----------



## BadSign

THE READER said:


> i dont know if indy rc will inforce it , but , dont forget the driver in the car.


I believe they are waving the driver rule.

I used the Pegasus Mustang and loved it. Very durable, lightweight, handled well, and lookd good.


----------



## smokefan

Just in case anyone is interested I have 2 Novak Havok speedo's VTA legal and 38 64 pitch pinions and a Integy set-up station for sale. Doesn't look like I am going to run Touring car anymore so I am selling it. PM me for more details.


----------



## Indy Rc

We got more bodies and combos in today. 

We will have the scale available for you guys to weigh your cars with but, we won't crack down for a couple of weeks. Maybe we should start weighing the USGT cars also.:thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

Indy Rc said:


> We got more bodies and combos in today.
> 
> We will have the scale available for you guys to weigh your cars with but, we won't crack down for a couple of weeks. Maybe we should start weighing the USGT cars also.:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

Here's my new 'Cuda parked in the driveway...










Matte chrome wheels coming.


----------



## FrankNitti

Looks like there is going to be some great looking cars in VTA..:thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Indy Rc said:


> We got more bodies and combos in today.
> 
> We will have the scale available for you guys to weigh your cars with but, we won't crack down for a couple of weeks. Maybe we should start weighing the USGT cars also.:thumbsup:


Top three after the mains in all classes:thumbsup:

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

Here's my VTA 68 Camero. It's Metalic Burgandy backed with white.


----------



## THE READER

my back up car


----------



## THE READER

FrankNitti said:


> Looks like there is going to be some great looking cars in VTA..:thumbsup:


you are right , all these cars look to good to race great paint job guys!! looking forward to our first vta race, with these good looking vta!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

my old VTA car. May make a few appearances this year


----------



## crispy

Is that a Firebird?


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> Is that a Firebird?


nope, that was the first camaro they came out with, a 68 I believe


----------



## FrankNitti

THE READER said:


> my back up car


That's a cool paint job....and I like the fact that the Chevy is your "backup car" but you wont need it...the Mustang wont let you down :thumbsup:

I'm going to bring my camera so I can take pictures of all the VTA cars BEFORE we race them..LOL


----------



## Waltss2k

jonesy112 said:


> my old VTA car. May make a few appearances this year


I almost copied that paint colors and sceme, but I wouldn't have had those decals


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Man you guys, all these cars look great! Think we can get Linda Vaughn (Miss Hurst Golden Shifter) to show up for the rebirth of Indy VTA?


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Man you guys, all these cars look great! Think we can get Linda Vaughn (Miss Hurst Golden Shifter) to show up for the rebirth of Indy VTA?












Taken by my Dad back in the in the late 60's, early 70's.

Linda was a bit "thick" by today's standards.


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> Taken by my Dad back in the in the late 60's, early 70's.
> 
> Linda was a bit "thick" by today's standards.


 
Those "standards" haven't changed:tongue:


----------



## martini13

Indy Rc said:


> We got more bodies and combos in today.
> 
> We will have the scale available for you guys to weigh your cars with but, we won't crack down for a couple of weeks. Maybe we should start weighing the USGT cars also.:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## martini13

Yea but how does Linda Vaughn look NOW..:freak:


----------



## BadSign

martini13 said:


> Yea but how does Linda Vaughn look NOW..:freak:


gonna need a bigger droop gauge...


----------



## Waltss2k

VTA is looking and sounding like its going to be a hot class. Probably bigger then tt01.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> gonna need a bigger droop gauge...


Now THAT is funny! 

you will be glad to know my Wolf WR1 is coming along Brian. Sure is a different kind of chassis than anything I've ever built/used/run. Thanks Josh for getting it for me. Very cool build. Love those FAT backs!


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> VTA is looking and sounding like its going to be a hot class. Probably bigger then tt01.


Yeah, it needs to bring in some new drivers. Can't just take four cars from USGT, six from TT01 and two from Minis. That doesn't help.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Linda was a bit "thick" by today's standards.


This is how I remember her at the Indy 500. I met her at a car show too once about 1969. I didn't sleep well for weeks. 










Here she is with the Monkee Mobile:


----------



## crispy

In those days all of the "assets" were God-given. Big headlights usually also meant a good size trunk.

Ah... the good ole days...


----------



## THE READER

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Now THAT is funny!
> 
> you will be glad to know my Wolf WR1 is coming along Brian. Sure is a different kind of chassis than anything I've ever built/used/run. Thanks Josh for getting it for me. Very cool build. Love those FAT backs!



wow!! i like the looks of that.:thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

well, with all this excitment of the tto1 and the vta, that will be more then what i want to handle. so i just put away all of my slash late model stuff that i have been running on the oval on thursday night, and im gonna focus on friday night tto1 and vta.
looking forward to a good time of racing with good friends :thumbsup:

Bob Yelle


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> Yeah, it needs to bring in some new drivers. Can't just take four cars from USGT, six from TT01 and two from Minis. That doesn't help.


Unfortunetly s!*$ happens, as i'm always told "It is what it is". Bring on VTA and 1/12 scale.


----------



## Waltss2k

THE READER said:


> well, with all this excitment of the tto1 and the vta, that will be more then what i want to handle. so i just put away all of my slash late model stuff that i have been running on the oval on thursday night, and im gonna focus on friday night tto1 and vta.
> looking forward to a good time of racing with good friends :thumbsup:
> 
> Bob Yelle


Oh no say it is't so. Well there goes thursday night's. I look forward to racing with ya on Friday night's Bob.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> you will be glad to know my Wolf WR1 is coming along Brian. Sure is a different kind of chassis than anything I've ever built/used/run. Thanks Josh for getting it for me. Very cool build. Love those FAT backs!


Looks very nice Scott- and ready to paint!

my CRC xi arrived today, looks good but I'm going to tear it apart and check everything on it. Probably won't be ready until next month...

again, anyone needing a chassis for VTA, I have a great TC6 up for sale. PM me if you're interested

and I'll be out of town tomorrow, so no R/C F1 for me. But I'll be back and ready next Friday.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> Looks very nice Scott- and ready to paint!
> 
> my CRC xi arrived today, looks good but I'm going to tear it apart and check everything on it. Probably won't be ready until next month...
> 
> again, anyone needing a chassis for VTA, I have a great TC^ up for sale. PM me if you're interested
> 
> and I'll be out of town tomorrow, so no R/C F1 for me. But I'll be back and ready next Friday.


Come on now, Anyone with an F1 needs to show up with it tomorrow. I now have 0one and will always have it with me when I attend the track. I like all the talk about the VTA coming back but lets not forget we are still also trying to build F1 up as well. I am really looking forward to running it tomorrow night. I have even asked for a half day off just so that I can get there early to gain some track time with it and of coarse the new T3 I got to run USGT with. I am so pumped about it I have not even got around to my 1/4 scale car yet and there is a 500 lap race with it on Saturday. I have really missed carpet.

Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

I'd like to be there, but I'll be out of state.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> I'd like to be there, but I'll be out of state.


I understand. It was may excuse last week with training. LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

My F1 is gutted right now and I need to upgrade the diff because the 103 diff I have right now is junk. I now have a Tc6 that I bought and Jonsey helped me set up for usgt but is now set up for VTA. I am parking my tt01 and I'm going to concentrate on VTA and 1/12 scale since I now have a crc gen x that I bought from Chuck.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is a pic of some VTA tires I recently mounted. HPI Vintage CC wheels - HPI part #33472 & 33473 (26mm/31mm). I believe this design was used on Dodge/Chrysler cars.

Please note that due to the recessed wheel nut area on the 31mm wheels that *I WOULD NOT RECOMMEND THESE WHEELS FOR A TC3/TC4* due to the size of the stock wheel nuts. However these wheels would work fine with metric wheel nuts found on cars like the TC5/6, Xray, Tamiya, etc.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Oh, I should also mention that I am planning on racing my TC4 in VTA on Friday.


----------



## Waltss2k

I will have a set of hpi x patterns and hpi wheels black with chrome lip 3mm offsets for usgt these only have two heats and a main on them. Come look me up if if interested as I will have them with me tonight.


----------



## Matt P.

Holy Cow! I decided to come by the Indy RC forum to check out whats going down...and now there is 3 new classes!?! I really like the idea of bringing back a pan car class in 1/12 scale. F1 sounds fun too. VTA looks awesome, just not my cup of tea.

I know rules are rules, and I really appreciate that, but maybe in the future Indy RC should consider allowing slick tires (with spoked wheels) in USGT. I just think with VTA coming back, allowing slicks in USGT would differentiate the two classes a little bit more. Of course this is just my opinion, I may not be in the majority on this.

I should be back to regular racing on Friday's at Indy RC sometime in November. Same with my step-dad (Ed Reynolds), although he may be back earlier than I. I wiped actual dust off of my 417 last night, and that just can't happen!


----------



## martini13

All those VTAs looked good out there tonight, glad to see them back on the track:thumbsup:


----------



## martini13

I agree with Matt P on the tire and wheels for USGT..anyone else?


----------



## Waltss2k

I had a great night running VTA, it was everything that I was hoping it would be. And 1/12 scale was a blast like always just got to spend this week going through this new one. I did run with a cracked lower A arm all night.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

martini13 said:


> I agree with Matt P on the tire and wheels for USGT..anyone else?


 I agree because I have Solaris sets I'd like to use, but my motive is also practical in that the Solaris come pre-mounted perfectly for the same cost as an x-pattern set which I have to make. I do like how the x-pattern tires squeal around corners.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I agree because I have Solaris sets I'd like to use, but my motive is also practical in that the Solaris come pre-mounted perfectly for the same cost as an x-pattern set which I have to make. I do like how the x-pattern tires squeal around corners.


I disagree, stay with the national rules.

That is also partly because I just bought a new set of x-patterns.


----------



## crispy

I agree with Walt, VTA was great. Can't believe how much fun those cars are to drive. Now to get better.

As far as tires in USGT, and as someone with no skin in the game, the problem is that the Solaris tires are better no? If they allowed them, then it would immediately obsolete everyone's supply of X-patterns as they would not be competitive. Not to mention it would be going away from the National rules. Don't see it happening.

Here's an interesting thought, let's say the Solaris tires/wheels were a tick slower. Would there be the same desire to allow them? Convenience/Cost vs. giving up some performance. Hmmm...?


----------



## THE READER

love the vta!!!---- i had a great time of some good close racing with dave :thumbsup:
the cars all look great, lets keep it up.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Here's an interesting thought, let's say the Solaris tires/wheels were a tick slower. Would there be the same desire to allow them? Convenience/Cost vs. giving up some performance. Hmmm...?


I'm truly fine either way. I just bought a set of x-pattern tires too. So, I'm planning on running them regardless. And, I completely get staying with the national rules. Like I say, I like those Solaris sets because they are pre-mounted for the same price. And, all four would be identical. Seems like when I glue tires, three are darn near perfect, but then there's that one weasel that's not quite perfect.  

I don't know if they are faster/slower. I'm not that advanced to say. Someone who knows will have to chime in on that. 

VTA tires are technically allowed in USGT also, right? They aren't as fast, but if you like the looks and grip, you can run them.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Got a few shots last night of the Rebirth of VTA in Indianapolis! These fine men laid down some HPI tire dust and ran the first VTA heat. You can see the tenseness in their faces, the anticipation of the event about to unfold...the realization that a benchmark in Indianapolis R/C racing history is about to take place!

(And, you can see Walt just chilling for the start....deep breath, deep breath.)

Seriously, VTA was cool. Gary's Cuda had the most excellent lime green paint color. I think he said that Jonesy with Rock Star Paints did his lid for him. It was great to see on the track. :thumbsup: I liked Gary's new Mini body too. Civic hatchback I think.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I don't know if they are faster/slower. I'm not that advanced to say. Someone who knows will have to chime in on that.


I was running x-patterns at the other track against solaris, they were quicker. Once I switched I could keep up. In my opinion, the solaris tires have more grip.


----------



## FrankNitti

THE READER said:


> love the vta!!!---- i had a great time of some good close racing with dave :thumbsup:
> the cars all look great, lets keep it up.


VTA was a blast!!!! Loved seeing the cars going around the track, I even found myself looking at the others cars racing around the track a few times while I was racing 

I really enjoyed the close battle I had with Bob from start to finish in the the main, all the racing was good clean fun and I'm already pumped up for next Friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

I know. I'm psyched. Unfortunately I'm not supposed to get back in town until 7PM on Friday. 

I think I'll throw my VTA in the car and go straight to the track. I may be able to get there by the 2nd round...


----------



## martini13

The eight guys I talked with last night at the track said it would be great if we could run solaris. It would be an option tire. Its kinda funny the guy that made up usgt races at Harbor hobbies and they allow solaris. VTA and USGT rules havent been up dated sense 2010...it would only be an option. But now if we could run 17.5 that would be great as well..


----------



## Matt P.

martini13 said:


> The eight guys I talked with last night at the track said it would be great if we could run solaris. It would be an option tire. Its kinda funny the guy that made up usgt races at Harbor hobbies and they allow solaris. VTA and USGT rules havent been up dated sense 2010...it would only be an option. But now if we could run 17.5 that would be great as well..


I always thought it would be cool to run a class that uses the same rules as a typical 17.5 Tc rubber class, but with a 21.5 motor. I guess it wouldn't matter much on a tight/technical race course. You would just gear different with 17.5.

However, I do appreciate Indy RC opening the door for new classes, and I can't wait to be free on Friday's to return regular racing at Indy RC. I will race whatever TC class is there, just so glad we have a great track and shop still open in Indy. USGT is an awesome class with or without slicks, just thought I would bring it up since VTA is back.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Where were all those F1's last night?

Jeremiah


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Matt P. said:


> I always thought it would be cool to run a class that uses the same rules as a typical 17.5 Tc rubber class, but with a 21.5 motor. I guess it wouldn't matter much on a tight/technical race course. You would just gear different with 17.5.
> 
> However, I do appreciate Indy RC opening the door for new classes, and I can't wait to be free on Friday's to return regular racing at Indy RC. I will race whatever TC class is there, just so glad we have a great track and shop still open in Indy. USGT is an awesome class with or without slicks, just thought I would bring it up since VTA is back.


Someone should bring it up to the actual USGT rule makers that the way the rules are is making it difficult for tracks to get on same page. My opinion is drop the amendment and just make the tire rule:

Any rubber tire on certian (can't recall actuall size in rules) sized spoked or realistic wheel. No dish wheels allowed.

I never ran the class much but seems like it would be an easy rule amendment and not disrupt anything.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Got a few shots last night of the Rebirth of VTA in Indianapolis! These fine men laid down some HPI tire dust and ran the first VTA heat. You can see the tenseness in their faces, the anticipation of the event about to unfold...the realization that a benchmark in Indianapolis R/C racing history is about to take place!
> 
> (And, you can see Walt just chilling for the start....deep breath, deep breath.)
> 
> Seriously, VTA was cool. Gary's Cuda had the most excellent lime green paint color. I think he said that Jonesy with Rock Star Paints did his lid for him. It was great to see on the track. :thumbsup: I liked Gary's new Mini body too. Civic hatchback I think.


Great pics as always Scott! Looks like I need to paint another VTA body that's not the color blue! Lol! See you soon...


----------



## martini13

Here's Chucky! said:


> Someone should bring it up to the actual USGT rule makers that the way the rules are is making it difficult for tracks to get on same page. My opinion is drop the amendment and just make the tire rule:
> 
> Any rubber tire on certian (can't recall actuall size in rules) sized spoked or realistic wheel. No dish wheels allowed.
> 
> I never ran the class much but seems like it would be an easy rule amendment and not disrupt anything.


I sent an PM. to him...no answer yet. but Im sure Ill seem this weekend.


----------



## rcdano

Great time at Indy R/C last night! Thanks to Indy R/C for allowing the 1/12 scale cars to have a slot on Friday nights! Will be there for sure. VTA guys, gourgous cars!!


----------



## Waltss2k

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Got a few shots last night of the Rebirth of VTA in Indianapolis! These fine men laid down some HPI tire dust and ran the first VTA heat. You can see the tenseness in their faces, the anticipation of the event about to unfold...the realization that a benchmark in Indianapolis R/C racing history is about to take place!
> 
> (And, you can see Walt just chilling for the start....deep breath, deep breath.)
> 
> Seriously, VTA was cool. Gary's Cuda had the most excellent lime green paint color. I think he said that Jonesy with Rock Star Paints did his lid for him. It was great to see on the track. :thumbsup: I liked Gary's new Mini body too. Civic hatchback I think.


Hey I didn't see a great shot of my 68 camero... Lol nice pics Scott. We need to get a big group pitcure of all the VTA cars before they get beat up.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> Hey I didn't see a great shot of my 68 camero...


Didn't it break before the green flag?


----------



## Waltss2k

ThrottleKing said:


> Where were all those F1's last night?
> 
> Jeremiah


Mine is down until i get a 104 axel and 104 diff because these 104 wheels are being a pain on this 103 diff.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> Mine is down until i get a 104 axel and 104 diff because these 104 wheels are being a pain on this 103 diff.


Well just so I won't get hounded about next week I will not be there because both Martin and I are planning to go up to Harbor Hobbies and run the first Hurricane series race. I will be running F1 up there. 

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

I just wanted to remind everyone that I am selling my '73 Stingray if anyone is interested. New tires, brakes, lines, calipers, ball joints, tierods, shocks, bushings, exhaust, carb, GM350 crate motor, orig running motor too. I just put in the ad online in the AUTO/RV book so it might be in it next week.

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Before I forget, I thought Friday's layout was one of the best layouts I've raced on at Slots. The laptimes weren't too fast and there were a few good places to setup a pass. Hopefully someone took a picture or made notes so we can race that layout in the future.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Before I forget, I thought Friday's layout was one of the best layouts I've raced on at Slots. The laptimes weren't too fast and there were a few good places to setup a pass. Hopefully someone took a picture or made notes so we can race that layout in the future.


I agree. Fun layout. Easy on bodies too.

Not like that angled layout of a few weeks ago where all the straights were at a 45 to the drivers stand. I hated that one.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are some notes from VTA racing Friday.

- Winner was running a TC3 ('68 Camaro) and 2nd was running a TC4 ('Cuda).

- I was helping a few racers with their gearing. Several started around 4.0 FDR, but due to the (open) layout put bigger pinions on their cars and ended up around 3.9 FDR. A lower number FDR will be faster and a higher number FDR will be slower. FDR is the calculated by taking the spur gear divided by the pinion gear multiplied by the 'gearbox' ratio. For example a good FDR on Friday for a *TC4* would have been 80 spur/51 pinion * 2.5 gearbox = 3.92.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Before I forget, I thought Friday's layout was one of the best layouts I've raced on at Slots.


+1! My FDR on my TC3 is 3.95 but I think I can do better than that. My motor was temping out at 140 or so.

I got some work done on my F1 last night and this morning. Its the Tamiya Wolf WR1 from 1977-1978. Coming along. Decals and driver figure next!


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyHobbies.com said:


> +1! My FDR on my TC3 is 3.95 but I think I can do better than that. My motor was temping out at 140 or so.
> 
> I got some work done on my F1 last night and this morning. Its the Tamiya Wolf WR1 from 1977-1978. Coming along. Decals and driver figure next!


She is looking purty.LOL

Are you going brushless or staying on the darkside with a silver can?

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> I just wanted to remind everyone that I am selling my '73 Stingray if anyone is interested.
> 
> Jeremiah


Staying with the silver can for now Jeremiah. If the class gets going i might think about brushless. BTW, that era Corvette you have is my favorite for sure! Beautiful car.

Got the decals done tonight. I wish I would have painted the gold parts instead of using the decals. It would have been much easier! I found out there is an aftermarket front bumper out there that will look better than the one Tamiya includes. Probably won't protect as well though as that extended one. 

I still need to paint the driver and install the ESC and RX. Almost done!


----------



## Waltss2k

I don't have a front bumper. That's the first time and car that I've seen with one.


----------



## Waltss2k

Darn it I needed to order some parts today from Indy RC and I forgot my list


----------



## regets ama

*Results*

Indy RC Rep:

Is there a web based location for Indy RC On Road racing results?


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Staying with the silver can for now Jeremiah. If the class gets going i might think about brushless. BTW, that era Corvette you have is my favorite for sure! Beautiful car.
> 
> I might be replacing her with something soon or down the road. I am not out of the hot rod business yet as I intend to do two more before I die. 1970 Chevelle/ Nova/ Camaro SS and a 1967 GTO. I liked nearly all GM cars in '70 and I just absolutely love the '67 goat.
> 
> Jeremiah


----------



## Indy Rc

regets ama said:


> Indy RC Rep:
> 
> Is there a web based location for Indy RC On Road racing results?


Sometimes we post them on here, but we haven't done it in a while.


----------



## Waltss2k

Is there going to be a onoad practice day/ night again.


----------



## FrankNitti

Waltss2k said:


> Is there going to be a onoad practice day/ night again.


X2...Onroad is starting to pick up and it would be nice to have a practice day other than raceday, I will even help setup and and change over to offroad if needed. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

I can see them doing it on Saturdays in the summer when they run off-road outdoors. But when would they do it now? If you owned the place would you tear down the off-road track after Sunday only to rebuild it for Wednesday? Would you for only three practicers? Just playing Devil's Advocate here.

Curious..., is an off-road track minus the jumps suitable for on-road? Probably not optimal but better than nothing.


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> I can see them doing it on Saturdays in the summer when they run off-road outdoors. But when would they do it now? If you owned the place would you tear down the off-road track after Sunday only to rebuild it for Wednesday? Would you for only three practicers? Just playing Devil's Advocate here.
> 
> Curious..., is an off-road track minus the jumps suitable for on-road? Probably not optimal but better than nothing.



Whatever the choice of day is, if there is one offered, it has to be continually supported week after week to make it worth their while. From a business standpoint, it only makes sense for them to do it if it will bring in more revenue than an offroad practice night.


----------



## BadSign

Waltss2k said:


> Mine is down until i get a 104 axel and 104 diff because these 104 wheels are being a pain on this 103 diff.


I can loan you a diff for a night if you need one friday 



IndyHobbies.com said:


> Staying with the silver can for now Jeremiah. If the class gets going i might think about brushless. Got the decals done tonight. I wish I would have painted the gold parts instead of using the decals. It would have been much easier! I found out there is an aftermarket front bumper out there that will look better than the one Tamiya includes. Probably won't protect as well though as that extended one.
> 
> I still need to paint the driver and install the ESC and RX. Almost done!


The car looks great Scott. I love that body style from the front axle back, it makes me think of the prototype IndyCars that were submitted for 2012. It'll be really cool having different era cars with realistic livery on the track together (Which reminds me, I need to photograph my Ferrari)


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> The car looks great Scott. I love that body style from the front axle back, it makes me think of the prototype IndyCars that were submitted for 2012. It'll be really cool having different era cars with realistic livery on the track together (Which reminds me, I need to photograph my Ferrari)


I remember the Wolf WR1 car running. I was a senior in high school. It looks "normal" to me. So when I saw that Tamiya had released it (Limited Edition they say), I had to have it! The newer ones are certainly very different in design approach. The Wolf does look more like an Indy Car. Perhaps back then (1977-78) they were more similar? Here is the real Wolf WR-1:


----------



## Waltss2k

I guess I will have to put the electronics back in mine


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Hooray for VTA in In-day! (okay bad rhyme).

I will be racing my FT TC4 this Friday in VTA. I'm working on a 2nd TC4 Club for another racer and it should be ready as well. I promise this week I will not be a walking zombie due to lack of sleep and will be better able to help other TC4 racers with their setups (if needed).

See everyone at the track on Friday.


----------



## Waltss2k

I got to get my tc6 fine tuned this Fri.


----------



## BadSign

12th scalers, which weight body are you using (I'm assuming it's the protoform 909)


----------



## jonesy112

BadSign said:


> 12th scalers, which weight body are you using (I'm assuming it's the protoform 909)


ive been running the lightweight AMR-12 by protoform, and am going to try the CRC R8C body. (also lightweight)


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I remember the Wolf WR1 car running. I was a senior in high school. It looks "normal" to me. So when I saw that Tamiya had released it (Limited Edition they say), I had to have it! The newer ones are certainly very different in design approach. The Wolf does look more like an Indy Car. Perhaps back then (1977-78) they were more similar? Here is the real Wolf WR-1:


Well I too like the older cars but, I would imagine the old drivers would prefer today's cars over the ones they drove. They would have liked coming in and getting a new wing in a few extra seconds during a pit stop if something happened in the first turn like it almost always does.

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

BadSign said:


> 12th scalers, which weight body are you using (I'm assuming it's the protoform 909)


I'm running the Parma Exp speed 8.


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> 12th scalers, which weight body are you using (I'm assuming it's the protoform 909)


Unless Protoform has expanded their 1/12 body line, the 909 is for 1/8 fuel onroad. The 905 is for 1/10 electric and the Sophia is for WGT. The AMR is a fine 1/12 scale body for onroad use. Good luck.


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm with Jonsey I want to try one of the crc bodies


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm ready for somemore VTA and 1/12 scale action.


----------



## cwoods34

Waltss2k said:


> I'm with Jonsey I want to try one of the crc bodies


The AMR has a lot of rear grip, and the R8C makes less in comparison, especially the rear end. You can make either work at Indy RC..... the AMR might be the "safer" bet depending on the lower grip and what tires you run.


----------



## regets ama

*Results*



Indy Rc said:


> Sometimes we post them on here, but we haven't done it in a while.


Thank you for your reply. 
As a suggestion, posting them as an attachment on your web site can supply participants an opportunity to view lap times as a means for improvement. It may also serve as a means for volume and quality of racers, enticing others to join in.

Your facility is quickly growing as a proving grounds for On Road racing, thanks for supporting the hobby.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Not to take away anyone from Indy RC but is anyone else going to the Hurricane race this weekend? I hope to be back here next week to run some F1.:thumbsup:

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Below is a picture of the McAllister 1969 Mustang/VTA body I am working on - Valvoline paint scheme. This color scheme looks like something Regrets AMA would run, hmm...

I will have it with me tomorrow/Friday as I'm staying in Indy to race VTA this week.


----------



## regets ama

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Below is a picture of the McAllister 1969 Mustang/VTA body I am working on - Valvoline paint scheme. This color scheme looks like something Regrets AMA would run, hmm...
> 
> I will have it with my tomorrow/Friday as I'm staying in Indy to race VTA this week.
> QUOTE]
> 
> SOLD!


----------



## BadSign

Ended up with another family commitment tonight. Really missing the paragon fumes. Hope everyone had a good night.


----------



## Indy Rc

43 entries tonight!


----------



## THE READER

great turn out tonight and awsome racing :thumbsup:!thank you for posting the results:thumbsup:


----------



## j21moss

WOW!!! That is a great turnout!!!!! Congrats to all the winners!!!


----------



## regets ama

THE READER said:


> great turn out tonight and awsome racing :thumbsup:!thank you for posting the results:thumbsup:


Indy RC, thanks for the great program and posting the results. You kept the events running timely and your spotter calls in traffic help us through traffic.

Bob Y, once you captured the tt01 lead you just ran away, nice consistent run and amain win. Too many years of rc experience!

B Smith, thanks again for the good looking paint scheme and tc4 assistance. Consider slowing down for a race or two until we all catch up in VTA.


----------



## Waltss2k

regets ama said:


> Indy RC, thanks for the great program and posting the results. You kept the events running timely and your spotter calls in traffic help us through traffic.
> 
> Bob Y, once you captured the tt01 lead you just ran away, nice consistent run and amain win. Too many years of rc experience!
> 
> B Smith, thanks again for the good looking paint scheme and tc4 assistance. Consider slowing down for a race or two until we all catch up in VTA.


Sometimes its not how fast you are, but how well you get thru traffic. Love racing the VTA. Love racing with everyone, great night of racing once again.


----------



## Waltss2k

Great call lastnight to Josh.


----------



## Waltss2k

I got some good work in lastnight on my 1/12 scale, but I still got a ways to go to catch Chuck, David, and John. I'm still learning .


----------



## Waltss2k

If anyone is interested I'm selling a smc 1 cell 5000 mhp 25c battery $25. And I have two 21.5 brushless motors for sell good for usgt. One is a tekin redline motor has brand new sensor board, and I have a Trinity Revtech that only has two nights of racing on it. $40 each I will have them with me next Friday just look me up if anyone is interested.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Just got back Home. Sorry I missed the big turn out. Did anyone show up with F1 cars Friday, I didn't see anything about them in the race recap? I should be there this coming Friday with my F1 and the USGT. Bring out those F1 cars. I had a blast racing the F1 today but I was at a severe disadvantage as they were pretty loose on the Tamiya rules. They allowed Shimuzu tires which blow away the Tamiya kicks and I saw a lot of 3racing parts on cars that were supposed to comply with TCS rules. I am glad that the local track sticks close to the rules. I was able to podium in both classes but it was not as much fun as racing with you guys. Although it is sometimes nice to see how you run with new faces at different venues.

See you guys Friday

Jeremiah


----------



## MicroRacerM18

*Next Indy RC commercial?*

Okay IndyRC, here is an idea for your next TV commercial.

http://youtu.be/WEROVWDp3n0?hd=1

Who wants to help? I know I would be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Great layout for the 2nd week in a row. Give the person a raise who is setting up the tracks. I will say the layouts the past 2 weeks have really suited the setup on my TC4. 

I was glad the TC4 I setup for Regrets AMA was working well. It was actually a car I bought from Slots and was in rough shape when I got it. Still need to work a bit on the setup, but not bad for the 1st night out.

Actually I've been thinking about setting up different VTA car to race at Slots. If anyone has a Novak Ballistic 25.5 stator that they would be willing to trade for a Balllistic 21.5 stator, let me know.


----------



## Waltss2k

My Tc6 I thought ran pretty good. I should have changed pinions for the main, but it was still good enough for the win. I'm really loving VTA racing.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Jeremiah, I'm close to having my F1 done if I can get some workshop time this week. My job keeps getting in the way. So I hope to have it ready to go Friday, not that I can keep up with anyone.  But at least I can help get the numbers up. 

Do you run toe-in on F1 or neutral or what? If anything, I've got a little toe out right now.


----------



## Matt P.

Looks like there is a good chance I will be there this Friday to get in the way in USGT. 

Was there anything decided on the slick tire choice for USGT? I know someone a little while back said 8 USGT drivers said they would be down for it. I just need to know what I need for Friday. I'm cool with X-patterns if that's still the rule.


----------



## redrider1940

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Great layout for the 2nd week in a row. Give the person a raise who is setting up the tracks. I will say the layouts the past 2 weeks have really suited the setup on my TC4.
> 
> I was glad the TC4 I setup for Regrets AMA was working well. It was actually a car I bought from Slots and was in rough shape when I got it. Still need to work a bit on the setup, but not bad for the 1st night out.
> 
> Actually I've been thinking about setting up different VTA car to race at Slots. If anyone has a Novak Ballistic 25.5 stator that they would be willing to trade for a Balllistic 21.5 stator, let me know.


I have a 25.5 Ballistic stator that I would trade. I dont have the purple/blue (or what ever color that is) band.

-Kenyon


----------



## Waltss2k

Matt P. said:


> Looks like there is a good chance I will be there this Friday to get in the way in USGT.
> 
> Was there anything decided on the slick tire choice for USGT? I know someone a little while back said 8 USGT drivers said they would be down for it. I just need to know what I need for Friday. I'm cool with X-patterns if that's still the rule.


The rule is still X patterns.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

redrider1940 said:


> I have a 25.5 Ballistic stator that I would trade. I dont have the purple/blue (or what ever color that is) band.
> 
> -Kenyon


Thanks Kenyon. Thankfully I have the blue ring, so all I would need is the stator. I will be racing VTA on Friday and should be at the track between 5-6pm. Send me a PM if that time doesn't work


----------



## redrider1940

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Thanks Kenyon. Thankfully I have the blue ring, so all I would need is the stator. I will be racing VTA on Friday and should be at the track between 5-6pm. Send me a PM if that time doesn't work


I think that I should be at the track mid to late afternoon.

-Kenyon


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Jeremiah, I'm close to having my F1 done if I can get some workshop time this week. My job keeps getting in the way. So I hope to have it ready to go Friday, not that I can keep up with anyone.  But at least I can help get the numbers up.
> 
> Do you run toe-in on F1 or neutral or what? If anything, I've got a little toe out right now.


I run on the F1 1mm of toe out. When I use the calipers the front of the tires is 1mm wider than the rear of the tire.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> The rule is still X patterns.


And the USGT must be 5mm ride height and weigh 1450g.

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> I run on the F1 1mm of toe out. When I use the calipers the front of the tires is 1mm wider than the rear of the tire.
> 
> Jeremiah


I think I have about that. So I'm going to leave it and try it. I've got calipers but none that will measure that wide of a spread. I just used a ruler so hopefully I'm close. Close enough for government work as they say.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I think I have about that. So I'm going to leave it and try it. I've got calipers but none that will measure that wide of a spread. I just used a ruler so hopefully I'm close. Close enough for government work as they say.  Thanks for the info!


No problem, I will help out however I can if I can.

I want to see the F1 class grow and get popular again

Indy RC,
Are you guys able to get SXT 3.0 tire dope? I am not in need of it right now as I had to buy a bottle of Paragon for this past weekends race because they didn't have the SXT either. The SXT is somewhat odor free and works well on rubber tires and is easier on them over the Paragon.

Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

The last two weeks I thought I'd be at the track, and haven't been. If I'm there Friday, I have my f1 car.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> The last two weeks I thought I'd be at the track, and haven't been. If I'm there Friday, I have my f1 car.


Sounds good:thumbsup:

We need at least two more to get a heat. 

I had a blast running mine this past weekend.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

Hey who bought the Novak Edge 2S ESC?  I almost drove down there to pick it up but called Josh first.

Already blowed up my "Club Spec" ESC.


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> Hey who bought the Novak Edge 2S ESC?  I almost drove down there to pick it up but called Josh first.
> 
> Already blowed up my "Club Spec" ESC.


How the heck did you do that.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> How the heck did you do that.


No idea. Was leading the B-Main and it just shut down. Never to breathe life again. Wasn't hot.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> No idea. Was leading the B-Main and it just shut down. Never to breathe life again. Wasn't hot.


Maybe you could call Novak tech support and they will replace it?? I bought my club combo the same day you did and so far so good, but would hate for it just to quit  I'm going to do some surfing and see if this problem (bad esc) has happened often..


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Maybe you could call Novak tech support and they will replace it?? I bought my club combo the same day you did and so far so good, but would hate for it just to quit  I'm going to do some surfing and see if this problem (bad esc) has happened often..


There are plenty of Novak haters out there. ESCs melting down seems to be a hot topic. 

I'm in the process of returning it but I lost my receipt! Bring yours on Friday will ya? Josh can get me another but it will be dated tomorrow.


----------



## Waltss2k

That just seems unheard of. I know when I tryed running the first heat two weeks ago I had a 4000 mhp battery in mine the one I use in my cup car and it shut down. But when I put one of my CRC 5300 packs in it it ran fine. So that is what I used last friday.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I guess I'm lucky but I have never had an issue with a Novak product. Hell I was using the old 4-cell esc in the 12th scale Walt grabbed off me and never had an issue. That esc has probably been in 4 or 5 different chassis over the years.

Was up at the shop today, there's a nice selection of VTA bodies in stock!


----------



## Waltss2k

I need a clairifacation on VTA on the battery rule. Is it 5000 mhp or is any 5000 series.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> I need a clairifacation on VTA on the battery rule. Is it 5000 mhp or is any 5000 series.


LOL. Rob tried to tell me it was limited to 25c. Mine said 5000 mAh 40c.

I said "Show me...?" He couldn't. 

Here is the entirety of the rules from the USVTA page:

Battery Specifications:
Battery Specifications: 2 cell LiPo hard cased, 5000 mAh limit


The only "Club rule" that supersedes USVTA rules is that no driver figure is required.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> No idea. Was leading the B-Main and it just shut down. Never to breathe life again. Wasn't hot.


Did you shut it off and then turn it back on and it still did not work? Did you still have steering but no motor power? I have seen several that have had an issue with building up a static charge and going into a fail safe mode or just shutting down. It has occurred among all manufactures. One way to eliminate this from happening is to ground your neg power wire to your chassis and it will ground out a static charge and keep the esc safe. I have had it happen to me running LRP, Castle and Novak. Just a thought since I don't know all the circumstances.

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> LOL. Rob tried to tell me it was limited to 25c. Mine said 5000 mAh 40c.
> 
> I said "Show me...?" He couldn't.
> 
> Here is the entirety of the rules from the USVTA page:
> 
> Battery Specifications:
> Battery Specifications: 2 cell LiPo hard cased, 5000 mAh limit
> 
> 
> The only "Club rule" that supersedes USVTA rules is that no driver figure is required.


Yea I have read that there is no "C" limit rating.


----------



## crispy

I still can't get it to power on. Several batteries. Everything plugged in. Everything not plugged in. Different connections removed. Nothing. No lights, no beeps, no nothing.

It could be something as simple as a switch failure. I could hard-wire that, but I don't want them not taking it back because I hacked on it.

David Lee took it off the track and said it was hot, but I think that was the motor. We measured both soon after and the ESC was cool while the motor was 130.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> I still can't get it to power on. Several batteries. Everything plugged in. Everything not plugged in. Different connections removed. Nothing. No lights, no beeps, no nothing.
> 
> It could be something as simple as a switch failure. I could hard-wire that, but I don't want them not taking it back because I hacked on it.
> 
> David Lee took it off the track and said it was hot, but I think that was the motor. We measured both soon after and the ESC was cool while the motor was 130.


On the club esc is the on off switch connect to the esc with a two pin connector? If so just cross the two pins to complete the circuit. But when you attempted before, nothing worked in the car at all. Right? What I mean is when it was running did it still have steering or did it just die and plow the wall?

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Crispy,

Have you tried a different receiver as well? Electronics are strange and anything is possible. Just wish I had a an answer or a fix for you. 

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> On the club esc is the on off switch connect to the esc with a two pin connector? If so just cross the two pins to complete the circuit. But when you attempted before, nothing worked in the car at all. Right? What I mean is when it was running did it still have steering or did it just die and plow the wall?
> 
> Jeremiah


Nah the switch isn't on a connector. Just wired in. The motor sensor and the wires to the receiver are on connectors.

When it died, it just took a hard right into the barrier and there was nothing. No drive. No steering. David picked it up and cycled the power to no avail.

It was only about halfway into the race.

Brian, Bob Yelle and others messed with it for awhile while I was marshalling the next race but all were stumped.

Me too. I'm buying another Novak. Although I'm upgrading to the Edge. I'll return the Club Spec ESC to Novak and probably keep the replacement they send me as a spare.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> There are plenty of Novak haters out there. ESCs melting down seems to be a hot topic.
> 
> I'm in the process of returning it but I lost my receipt! Bring yours on Friday will ya? Josh can get me another but it will be dated tomorrow.



I got my receipt and I'll bring it Friday, the downside is Indy RC does not give you a "Item detailed" receipt it only has the overall total of the transaction, and on that day I purchased more items so the overall total is more than just the cost of the Novak Combo.


----------



## martini13

This sounds weird but try unpluging your servo from reciever. Ive seen servos short out and cause problems.


----------



## Waltss2k

I know mine freaked out with that 4000 onyx battery, but it runs fine with my CRC 5300 in it.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hey guys, I dont know if you follow some of the other forums, but Myron (aka: BATTMAN) who set up the USVTA Southern Nationals and is one heck of a driver, has switched to the re-released Associated TC4 for his VTA chassis. He sure seems to like it! I run a TC3.

That's one of the things I love about VTA. You don't have to have a $400 chassis to be completely competitive. Here's a link to his set-up for the TC4: http://www.rctech.net/forum/11354975-post2226.html

Last time I looked Indy RC had a couple of TC4's ready to go home with you!


----------



## Waltss2k

I read that Scott, it was nice information.


----------



## Waltss2k

I don't know if anyone is interested but I have a Trinity Revtech 21.5 that has 6 heats on it or a Tekin Redline 21.5 that I would be willing to trade for a Novak Ballistic 25.5.


----------



## redrider1940

I have a Novak Havoc VTA system ( Havoc 2S and 25.5 SS ) for sale if anyone is interested. It is in really good shape and couldn't have more than a few races on it. I am not in any hurry to get rid of it but if you are interested make me a reasonable offer or something to trade if you would like. 

-Kenyon


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

My F1 is ready to roll Friday night! Driver may not be painted, but I've got the goodies installed that make it roll and steer. :thumbsup:

Different subject: Have any of you ever seen this movie/documentary? Is it good? It was done in 2010 and is about $20. 










Here's a preview:


----------



## ercwhtsd

martini13 said:


> This sounds weird but try unpluging your servo from reciever. Ive seen servos short out and cause problems.


not weird at all Steve, Futaba 3305's as well as Savox draw enough juice to brown out a system especially after a few hard hits.


----------



## crispy

ercwhtsd said:


> not weird at all Steve, Futaba 3305's as well as Savox draw enough juice to brown out a system especially after a few hard hits.


The Novak ESCs come with a glitch buster for that reason.

But this Club Spec ESC is definitely DOA.


----------



## Waltss2k

I haven't installed the Glich Buster in my VTA car yet. I haven't had any gliches yet so I figured I didn't need it.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> My F1 is ready to roll Friday night! Driver may not be painted, but I've got the goodies installed that make it roll and steer. :thumbsup:


That's good news- I am _planning_ to be there Friday.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> That's good news- I am _planning_ to be there Friday.


This is sounding very good for F1. I just went through mine and cleaned it back up.

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

My standard hard case lipos won't fit my F1. Is that typical? A typical 6-cell NiMH fits just fine and I have a couple that are fairly new so I will run those. Will I need a special antique power source permit?


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> My standard hard case lipos won't fit my F1. Is that typical? A typical 6-cell NiMH fits just fine and I have a couple that are fairly new so I will run those. Will I need a special antique power source permit?


Team Orion Rocketpack LiPos. 

Hard case, rounded, fit where NiMHs fit.

What we should have got for our TT-01s but I just ground mine out.


----------



## Waltss2k

I have two round packs that fit my TT01 and my F1.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> My standard hard case lipos won't fit my F1. Is that typical? A typical 6-cell NiMH fits just fine and I have a couple that are fairly new so I will run those. Will I need a special antique power source permit?


I've got a lipo or two you can borrow.:thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

How many F1's will be there tomorrow.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Not sure if Protoform has a thread here on Hobbytalk, but on their RCTech.net thread they recently posted that they may be working on a '70 or '71 Camaro body for VTA. Here is a link to the post

http://www.rctech.net/forum/11366609-post20.html


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> How many F1's will be there tomorrow.


Right now it looks like three for sure. Need at least one more to run them. I think that is how the rules go. 

IF anyone has an F1 please bring it out to run so that we may have a field of them for Fri.

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I got the Tamiya Wolf WR1 completed and ready to race tomorrow night!

I found some interesting information on the Wolf WR1 doing a little Internet surfing. It won its very first race in 1977! And, in its last season, just before it was retired, Bobby Rahal of Indy 500 fame was the driver. Jody Scheckter was elsewhere by then.


----------



## jtsbell

REDRIDER clean out your pm box as it is full.MONEY is on the way.CAPTNJACK


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> Right now it looks like three for sure. Need at least one more to run them. I think that is how the rules go.
> 
> IF anyone has an F1 please bring it out to run so that we may have a field of them for Fri.
> 
> Jeremiah


Nick brings his, he's just not on hobbytalk.


----------



## Waltss2k

I still need to get a 104 diff and get the rubber tires and wheels on and I need to get a new Speedo, reciver, and silver can motor.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> I still need to get a 104 diff and get the rubber tires and wheels on and I need to get a new Speedo, reciver, and silver can motor.


I have a silver can motor that I will give away. I run brushless only except for Slash of coarse.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Is it time to race yet

Work sucks, it gets a little colder and all of the sudden everyone wants thier gas turned on and thier furnace, waterheater, fireplace running. Somebody is going to have to wait till Monday because I will be at the track after 4:30. They better put on a coat till then. LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## FrankNitti

ThrottleKing said:


> Is it time to race yet
> 
> Work sucks, it gets a little colder and all of the sudden everyone wants thier gas turned on and thier furnace, waterheater, fireplace running. Somebody is going to have to wait till Monday because I will be at the track after 4:30. They better put on a coat till then. LOL
> 
> Jeremiah


LOL !!!!! I know the feeling, everyone at my job KNOWS this is my race day and at 3:45 I'm outta there. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

FrankNitti said:


> LOL !!!!! I know the feeling, everyone at my job KNOWS this is my race day and at 3:45 I'm outta there. :thumbsup:


That is right. I love how some people wait till the last minute to call the gas company on a Friday afternoon with some kind of issue and I especially love it when I get there and they tell me they have been smelling a gas like odor for a few days. :beatdeadhorse:

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> That is right. I love how some people wait till the last minute to call the gas company on a Friday afternoon with some kind of issue and I especially love it when I get there and they tell me they have been smelling a gas like odor for a few days. :beatdeadhorse:
> 
> Jeremiah


You know my wife?


----------



## Waltss2k

Everything is packed and read to go. All I got to do is get home early change clothes and go.


----------



## FrankNitti

IndyHobbies.com said:


> You know my wife?


Come see me when you get to the track and I'll tell you how for $5 you wife will never see your post. :dude: LOL


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Come see me when you get to the track and I'll tell you how for $5 you wife will never see your post. :dude: LOL


Is that $5 each? Because I've already got the screen grab...


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Is that $5 each? Because I've already got the screen grab...


Looks like he better stop by the ATM and get some extra cash... he might have alot of "hush" money to pay out tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

FrankNitti said:


> Looks like he better stop by the ATM and get some extra cash... he might have alot of "hush" money to pay out tonight. :thumbsup:




You guys don't scare me. I've beat up tougher guys than you just to GET in a fight. 

:dude:


----------



## FrankNitti

IndyHobbies.com said:


> You guys don't scare me. I've beat up tougher guys than you just to GET in a fight.
> 
> :dude:


Price just went up to $10... or I push the "send" button to the Mrs. :thumbsup: 

PS... Cash!!!!


----------



## BadSign

Despite my electrical gremlins, I had a great time again last night. F1 was a lot of fun, they are a lot of fun to drive and "throw" around! Thanks again guys.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hey Brian and Jeremiah, I got coffee in me this morning and finally figured out why my rear differential on the Wolf F1 was rough. The narrow side of the BG3 part had a big lip of flashing that was rubbing against the axle bearing and a assembly screw. Once I sanded that guy down about 1/32" and got it flat like it should be, the diff is now nice and smooth. So, that problem is solved. Now I can't blame the car next race. 

Thanks for your help last night too guys. Great layout Indy RC!


----------



## FrankNitti

Enjoyed another great night of racing at Indy RC, good to see some racers back from there summer break  the turnout was great. VTA continues to be a blast,the racing is close, clean and fun to watch. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

Yeah, digging the VTA. 

I had my best night ever even without finishing 2 of 3 classes.

Running with the big dogs is fun...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Oh and Mr. Smith, thanks for the Lipo loan too for the F1 racing. Definatly more punch than the NiMH pack.


----------



## crispy

Is it Friday yet? I'm ready to run again.


----------



## THE READER

:thumbsup:


crispy said:


> Is it Friday yet? I'm ready to run again.


:thumbsup:you ran very good all night long , in all your three class :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

THE READER said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> :thumbsup:you ran very good all night long , in all your three class :thumbsup:


Thanks, but I'm not doing that again. The Mini is retired or Crispy Jr. will run it. 

I was so harried that I showed up for the TT01 A-Main with the 'Cuda...


----------



## Waltss2k

Ok F1 guy's I bought a new F1 104, I will start to put it togeher tomorrow and have ready for friday. My F103 is up at the shop if anyone is looking for one. After seeing them on the track lasnight I decided that I had to get something going again with F1


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Another good layout on Friday with several good passing opportunities.

In VTA most of the a-main cars were qualified within a few seconds of each other. Also the top 7 were within a lap of each other. It was also great to see some old faces back on the track such as Bob C. and AJ. 

In the main 1st and 2nd ran nearly identical lap times with fastest/top 5/top 10/top 20 separated by hundredths.

---------

Speaking of lap times, I tried out a new USVTA legal 5000 mah battery in my VTA car on Friday in the 1st/2nd rounds and switched back to my old 3 year old battery for the main. I actually ran my fastest laps and most consistent race with the old battery. I'm sure part of this can be contributed to the track having more grip in the main. However it does show that you don't need the latest/greatest battery to do well in VTA!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> Ok F1 guy's I bought a new F1 104, I will start to put it togeher tomorrow and have ready for friday. My F103 is up at the shop if anyone is looking for one. After seeing them on the track lasnight I decided that I had to get something going again with F1


That is excellent news. I love the F1 class. Arguably the most realistic cars running. I have more fun just driving that car than running my USGT. It is a different beast. I am not in any way in charge of things and can only ask at this point but the tires that we need to keep the F1's under control are the Tamiya 1031 and 1032 tires and they need to be glued to foam wheels. These tires are $20 a pair and so far hard to find, but I have a suggestion.

The 2012 IIC Race in Las Vegas, Pardus Rubber tires were the spec tire and they come in only Medium fronts and Soft rears and sold in mounted 4 tire sets. The cost of them is $25-$27. Far less then the Tamiya tires. This is just a suggestion to keep F1 growing and one of the cheapest classes. This would be the only non Tamiya part that I would suggest be allowed as I don't want to deviate from TCS rules. The tires they have on the wall upstairs will work as I am using them but it takes a lot more chassis set up and driving finesse to keep the car off the walls.

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> but I have a suggestion...
> 
> The 2012 IIC Race in Las Vegas, Pardus Rubber tires were the spec tire and they come in only Medium fronts and Soft rears and sold in mounted 4 tire sets. The cost of them is $25-$27. Far less then the Tamiya tires.
> 
> Jeremiah


Motion 2nded. But, I understand why Indy RC is trying to keep it simple.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I still have a lot of life left in my white/orange VTA Camaro body, but the 69 Camaro Z28 that I recently airbrushed kept saying, "put me on your car...pleeeeeese!" (I often hear voices in my head.) So, I succumbed to the voices late last night and it is now one with my Associated TC3. The voices are now quiet. 

I'm a sucker for orange and this puppy is very ORANGE!


----------



## PDK RACING

I have on point 1/12 for sale $120.00 also a tc5 ft for $60 
Pm me will deliver.


----------



## Waltss2k

ThrottleKing said:


> That is excellent news. I love the F1 class. Arguably the most realistic cars running. I have more fun just driving that car than running my USGT. It is a different beast. I am not in any way in charge of things and can only ask at this point but the tires that we need to keep the F1's under control are the Tamiya 1031 and 1032 tires and they need to be glued to foam wheels. These tires are $20 a pair and so far hard to find, but I have a suggestion.
> 
> The 2012 IIC Race in Las Vegas, Pardus Rubber tires were the spec tire and they come in only Medium fronts and Soft rears and sold in mounted 4 tire sets. The cost of them is $25-$27. Far less then the Tamiya tires. This is just a suggestion to keep F1 growing and one of the cheapest classes. This would be the only non Tamiya part that I would suggest be allowed as I don't want to deviate from TCS rules. The tires they have on the wall upstairs will work as I am using them but it takes a lot more chassis set up and driving finesse to keep the car off the walls.
> 
> Jeremiah


I thought the kit that I bought had all the hop ups but it doesn't, so now I have to go buy bearings for the front whhels and the diff. The kit that I bought is the Vodafone McLaren Mercedes MP4-24 and it is a 104 chassis.


----------



## Waltss2k

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I still have a lot of life left in my white/orange VTA Camaro body, but the 69 Camaro Z28 that I recently airbrushed kept saying, "put me on your car...pleeeeeese!" (I often hear voices in my head.) So, I succumbed to the voices late last night and it is now one with my Associated TC3. The voices are now quiet.
> 
> I'm a sucker for orange and this puppy is very ORANGE!


Scott that is Awesome. Another job well done. Now I hope I can get this F1 body painted to look half as good.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I'm a sucker for orange and this puppy is very ORANGE!


 
I love Orange too, but lately I'm looking for realistic liveries. Doesn't get used a whole lot!


----------



## jtsbell

I like ORANGE to but where is the BLUE?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> I thought the kit that I bought had all the hop ups but it doesn't, so now I have to go buy bearings for the front whhels and the diff. The kit that I bought is the Vodafone McLaren Mercedes MP4-24 and it is a 104 chassis.


Bearing kits can be found from $8.00-$40.00 for the F104. There are only 9 bearings required for the car. Standard to ceramic.

4 pcs. 5x10x4
2 pcs. 6x10x3
2 pcs. 8x12x3.5
1 pcs. 5x11x4

You might also want PN 54215 It is a spur gear adapter so that you can run standard 64p gears. It to me is a must have part just like the bearings.


Jeremiah


----------



## AquaRacer

Avidrc has bearings for a great prices., checked to see if they had them all in stock and they do. It will save some $$'s.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Here are the F1 rules from several pages back. There is a limited hop up rule but I'm not so sure that adding an aftermarket tire rule is a good idea unless Indy RC can stock them and they are readily available like water from a tap. First two web stores I tried they were sold out. Maybe this is a can of worms that shouldn't be opened? Just my two cents but since my time to run is limited keep us posted if the tire rule changes.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> You might also want PN 54215 It is a spur gear adapter so that you can run standard 64p gears. It to me is a must have part just like the bearings.
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


Indy R/C has the adapter in stock.


----------



## BadSign

My TC6 is for sale. More info http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4338675#post4338675


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's Chucky! said:


> Here are the F1 rules from several pages back. There is a limited hop up rule but I'm not so sure that adding an aftermarket tire rule is a good idea unless Indy RC can stock them and they are readily available like water from a tap. First two web stores I tried they were sold out. Maybe this is a can of worms that shouldn't be opened?


You know, given the different tire sizes that I have on the Wolf WR1 I'm not so sure I could even get other tires for mine. Stock might be my only choice to keep it scale.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Scott, I am sure the fronts can be changed and you would just have to re shim it to get the ride height. The rear I am not as sure about since they look like old style 103 wheels. I couldn't imagine Tamiya making something that could not be able to use current wheels. 

The only reasons I suggested the IIC Vegas spec tire was because the Tamiya 1031,1032 tires are very hard to get our hands on right now or have been for me here locally and the spec tires are nearly 50% the cost of the Tamiya's and they are already mounted and ready to go. I will run what we have I just would like something else until a good supply of 1031, 1032's can be stocked on the hobby shop wall.

Jeremiah


----------



## martini13

Now now, we start changing tire rules in one class we should change em in others. If its a national rule its gotta stay that way.Even if majority rules. even if tires are cheaper, even if other tracks across the country can bend the rules to hold national events. Whos tech en these cars? Ride height, weight, Esc, body,tires, motor, and battery limit. Im just sayn


----------



## Waltss2k

BadSign said:


> Indy R/C has the adapter in stock.


Thanks Brian I will stop by there today and get one.


----------



## Waltss2k

I guess I'm going to have to buy some of the hop up parts since mine didn't come with any.


----------



## Waltss2k

My F1 is about 90% complete. Just got to get some paint and finish a couple small details and its ready.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Waltss2k said:


> Thanks Brian I will stop by there today and get one.


They only had one that I saw. I was going to buy it and forgot. Just saying that so that you don't make a $10/gas trip for a $2 part. We've all done that before! In other words, call first. 

Don't be bashful about buying it. I can get one in the future. 

Scott


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Possible Food Court?*



martini13 said:


> Now now, we start changing tire rules in one class we should change em in others. If its a national rule its gotta stay that way.Even if majority rules. even if tires are cheaper, even if other tracks across the country can bend the rules to hold national events. Whos tech en these cars? Ride height, weight, Esc, body,tires, motor, and battery limit. Im just sayn


C'mon man! Now we're talking RCAR budgets by paying someone to tech and inspect in all likeliness put Indy RC out of business too then there would be no place to enjoy the hobby...  I think a food court would be a great addition though? Maybe have a Luca Pizza, Chic-Filet, Orange Julias and possibly a Lemonade Corn Dog Stand? LOL! :roll:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Oh, don't forget the elephant ear and funnel cake stand! Yay, I'm gonna get a funnel cake with strawberries and whip cream, yay!


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> C'mon man! Now we're talking RCAR budgets by paying someone to tech and inspect in all likeliness put Indy RC out of business too then there would be no place to enjoy the hobby...  I think a food court would be a great addition though? Maybe have a Luca Pizza, Chic-Filet, Orange Julias and possibly a Lemonade Corn Dog Stand? LOL! :roll:


What are you talking about? There's a food court right next door.

Pilates... Is that Italian or Greek?


----------



## tractionroller

crispy said:


> What are you talking about? There's a food court right next door.
> 
> Pilates... Is that Italian or Greek?


That the sound after you eat greek.


----------



## tractionroller

:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:


martini13 said:


> Now now, we start changing tire rules in one class we should change em in others. If its a national rule its gotta stay that way.Even if majority rules. even if tires are cheaper, even if other tracks across the country can bend the rules to hold national events. Whos tech en these cars? Ride height, weight, Esc, body,tires, motor, and battery limit. Im just sayn


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> What are you talking about? There's a food court right next door.
> 
> Pilates... Is that Italian or Greek?


It'd be totally awesome to set up camp in the back where dirt track was, kinda like a hippie community only instead of incense or patchouli you'd smell tire grip juice and solder as the tourist pass us by where we live. We could grow our own food and barter with the natives of the strip plaza. I got dibs on top bunk! Yay we're going to RC camp, yay! Lol!


----------



## Waltss2k

IndyHobbies.com said:


> They only had one that I saw. I was going to buy it and forgot. Just saying that so that you don't make a $10/gas trip for a $2 part. We've all done that before! In other words, call first.
> 
> Don't be bashful about buying it. I can get one in the future.
> 
> Scott


I only live ten minutes away plus it is on my way home.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

No fair!


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> What are you talking about? There's a food court right next door.
> 
> Pilates... Is that Italian or Greek?


I believe it's greek for "dislocated".



tractionroller said:


> That the sound after you eat greek.


Opa!!

wait, that's greek, but for something else.


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> It'd be totally awesome to set up camp in the back where dirt track was, kinda like a hippie community only instead of incense or patchouli you'd smell tire grip juice and solder as the tourist pass us by where we live. We could grow our own food and barter with the natives of the strip plaza. I got dibs on top bunk! Yay we're going to RC camp, yay! Lol!


Single guy.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> You know, given the different tire sizes that I have on the Wolf WR1 I'm not so sure I could even get other tires for mine. Stock might be my only choice to keep it scale.


You can run F104 size wheels on that car. The rear track will be narrower, but I don't think it'll hurt the handling. These cars push as it is.


----------



## BadSign

Three in a row!... wait, no now 4! In the old days this led to an immediate response from Railroader or Carpetracer. Sigh.


----------



## Crptracer

Way to go Badsign!!!


----------



## Crptracer

Glad to see u still got it!!


----------



## Crptracer

Some things never change!!


----------



## Crptracer

I have an RC lot for sale if anyone is interested..

Bodies
Power supply
Charger
Speedo
Motors
Shock oil
Opinions
Spurs
Misc
All for $400


----------



## Crptracer

Oh and that's how it's done BadSign...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

BadSign said:


> Three in a row!... wait, no now 4! In the old days this led to an immediate response from Railroader or Carpetracer. Sigh.


Go ninja! Go ninja! Go ninja!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Crptracer said:


> I have an RC lot for sale if anyone is interested..
> 
> Bodies
> Power supply
> Charger
> Speedo
> Motors
> Shock oil
> Opinions
> Spurs
> Misc
> All for $400


Did you forget a decimal sign? $4.00? Will you take a dollar? Got change for a hundred? Haha!


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> Some things never change!!


Well played, sir. well played.

BTW, what speedo do you have?


----------



## Crptracer

Speed passion


----------



## BadSign

No good for me. Need something for 12th scale. Works well for any VTA racers out there...


----------



## Waltss2k

All that is left is to paint this F1 body and the car will be ready for a test run. Driver is all doneand the body is taped off, so I will be painting when I get home from work.


----------



## Waltss2k

Going to have to decide if I'm going to run three classes again or what car might have to sit out.


----------



## Indy Rc

IRCR&H will be open from 12noon-5:30 tomorrow so we can take our kids trick or treating. Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## Waltss2k

Omg these F1 bodies are insane with all the cutting, painting, drilling holes, and then putting it together. I will have to pay someone to do my next one.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> Going to have to decide if I'm going to run three classes again or what car might have to sit out.


You know you're going to run three. The F1 is brand new and you have to try it out. Plus if you don't run it there may not be enough to run the class...

The 12th scale is new to you too.

VTA, well you need to see if your new ESC holds out for an entire night. Plus they are just way too cool.

I think you should go buy back your Mini and run it and your TT-01 and USGT. Just to see if it can be done...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Waltss2k said:


> Omg these F1 bodies are insane with all the cutting, painting, drilling holes, and then putting it together.


Sure are!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Indy Rc said:


> IRCR&H will be open from 12noon-5:30 tomorrow so we can take our kids trick or treating. Happy Halloween!!!


:thumbsup: Good priorities! Keep 'em warm tonight!

I'm missing the "HAUNTSBURG HEARSE" that used to sit in my driveway this time of year. It was fun to drive. Talk about getting looks! 

I was deeply involved in community fundraising haunts the last 10 years. I retired from doing that last year. It was like a second job in September/October. Its weird for me to have October weekends back again!










More on the Hauntsburg Hearse if you are interested...

http://www.hauntsburg.com/HauntsburgHauntsHearse.html

Hauntsburg is closed currently. Maybe it will come back from the Dead in the future...heh heh...


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> You know you're going to run three. The F1 is brand new and you have to try it out. Plus if you don't run it there may not be enough to run the class...
> 
> The 12th scale is new to you too.
> 
> VTA, well you need to see if your new ESC holds out for an entire night. Plus they are just way too cool.
> 
> I think you should go buy back your Mini and run it and your TT-01 and USGT. Just to see if it can be done...


I got a new Speedo coming, should be here today. Yes the F1 is new and there are a few people that want to see that class take off me being one that's why after last Fri I had to get a 104 with a F1 body they are way cool just like VTA which I am loving. 1/12 scale is a whole nother animal. As for usgt don't care to run it and I'm past mini cooper


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> I got a new Speedo coming, should be here today.


What did you get?


----------



## Waltss2k

Novak GTB2


----------



## cwoods34

Jonesy and I should be there for 1/12 this Friday


----------



## Bronco73

*New to R/C racing*

Hey, my name is Andrew and I would like to get into some on road racing. I live in Indy but I have no racing experience at all. I do own several cars. I have an old electric 2wd Stampede, a really old Kyosho Lazer Alpha, and a Nitro TC3. I looked at the Indy R/C Raceway and Hobbies website at the racing classes and I think the Tamiya TT-01 or the Mini class would be a place for me to start out. Any thoughts or comments are welcome.
Thanks!


----------



## crispy

Bronco73 said:


> Hey, my name is Andrew and I would like to get into some on road racing. I live in Indy but I have no racing experience at all. I do own several cars. I have an old electric 2wd Stampede, a really old Kyosho Lazer Alpha, and a Nitro TC3. I looked at the Indy R/C Raceway and Hobbies website at the racing classes and I think the Tamiya TT-01 or the Mini class would be a place for me to start out. Any thoughts or comments are welcome.
> Thanks!


Mini is a good place to start for someone that has never raced on-road. Competitors understand that there are noobs there and expect some bad driving. Although there are enough good drivers in the class to get a good feel for when you are improving. They are selling Walt's former multi-race-winning Mini at the shop right now. That would be a great start. Essentially fully setup and ready to run. Cheap way in. Also, there is another guy that runs there (Bob) that is selling a used Mini. Both of these are guaranteed well-setup cars. 

Although the TT-01 class is the next step up, you may also want to look into the VTA class. It is exploding right now. Chassis costs the same as the TT-01 (If you buy the Club Racer TC4) but the motor/ESC will be a little more. Body, wheels, etc... all about the same. About the same speeds at TT-01 but a lot easier to drive. More entries. Also, it is a National class as opposed to a Indy RC only class like the TT-01 so the car can be run anywhere.

Show up Friday night. Ask around. I'm relatively new too and there are literally a dozen guys there that have helped me out. Not a bad one in the bunch. I started in off-road but now am hooked on on-road.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> I got a new Speedo coming, should be here today. Yes the F1 is new and there are a few people that want to see that class take off me being one that's why after last Fri I had to get a 104 with a F1 body they are way cool just like VTA which I am loving. 1/12 scale is a whole nother animal. As for usgt don't care to run it and I'm past mini cooper


Freakin F1 all the way!:thumbsup: I hope that all with one can attend this Friday so that we will continue to run this class. I also hope that if we can't run another mfg tire, Indy can get the TAMIYA 1031, 1032 F1 tires. Oh yeah and some foam rims to mount them on. With better tires the class just might explode once we start laying down some good laps under control.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> Freakin F1 all the way!:thumbsup: I hope that all with one can attend this Friday so that we will continue to run this class. I also hope that if we can't run another mfg tire, Indy can get the TAMIYA 1031, 1032 F1 tires. Oh yeah and some foam rims to mount them on. With better tires the class just might explode once we start laying down some good laps under control.
> 
> Jeremiah


Heck yeah! When are we going to see some of that carnage open-wheel is known for? Inter-locked wheels... cars going airborne... whole wheel assemblies flying off like we saw with Bob's USGT...


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> Heck yeah! When are we going to see some of that carnage open-wheel is known for? Inter-locked wheels... cars going airborne... whole wheel assemblies flying off like we saw with Bob's USGT...


heck you can run the vta and see that!!


----------



## crispy

THE READER said:


> heck you can run the vta and see that!!


Nah, but last week I saw two VTA's not start while on the starting grid...


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Nah, but last week I saw two VTA's not start while on the starting grid...


You can bet those two cars will be back running strong this Friday!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

Had to take a night off on this F1 body. These bodies are insane. I sure hope it last a little while.


----------



## Waltss2k

cwoods34 said:


> Jonesy and I should be there for 1/12 this Friday


Great two more guys to get my butt kicked by. Lol. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Waltss2k

Bronco73 said:


> Hey, my name is Andrew and I would like to get into some on road racing. I live in Indy but I have no racing experience at all. I do own several cars. I have an old electric 2wd Stampede, a really old Kyosho Lazer Alpha, and a Nitro TC3. I looked at the Indy R/C Raceway and Hobbies website at the racing classes and I think the Tamiya TT-01 or the Mini class would be a place for me to start out. Any thoughts or comments are welcome.
> Thanks!


I would recommend the mini cooper class to start out with especially if you have never been on a track or raced. Then after a couple months and your driving has improved then move up to TT01.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Heck yeah! When are we going to see some of that carnage open-wheel is known for? Inter-locked wheels... cars going airborne... whole wheel assemblies flying off like we saw with Bob's USGT...


When we can get at least 5-7 in a single heat. LOL Once the tire issue is taken care of then these things will fly. Right now I have only been able to pull about 1/2 to 3/4 trigger with mine and barely keep it off the wall. 

Jeremiah


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> When we can get at least 5-7 in a single heat. LOL Once the tire issue is taken care of then these things will fly. Right now I have only been able to pull about 1/2 to 3/4 trigger with mine and barely keep it off the wall.
> 
> Jeremiah


 
F1 would be better served to change the battery to single cell. You are in danger of making the class too fast for the drivers that want to run it. Been there and done that in the 1/12. That is why we don't run boosted any more.:dude:


----------



## Indy Rc

ThrottleKing said:


> Indy can get the TAMIYA 1031, 1032 F1 tires.


I will try and have some of these tires in on Friday. I thought I had them on back order already but I guess not.


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> F1 would be better served to change the battery to single cell. You are in danger of making the class too fast for the drivers that want to run it. Been there and done that in the 1/12. That is why we don't run boosted any more.:dude:


1S with foam tires.:thumbsup:

Just happy it's here...

Walt, you don't have to cut that body all up and run the bonus pontoons. I just did it 'cause it looks cool.


----------



## ThrottleKing

davidl said:


> F1 would be better served to change the battery to single cell. You are in danger of making the class too fast for the drivers that want to run it. Been there and done that in the 1/12. That is why we don't run boosted any more.:dude:


That might be true, I don't disagree but it is not run nationally that way. I do like running alongside with the TCS Rules.

Indy RC glad to see you might get the 1031, 1032 tires for us.

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

Tamyia decals suck. For one you have to cut them out and two they rip too easy.


----------



## crispy

Walt has his Twitter feed tied directly to Hobbytalk...


----------



## Waltss2k

I don't do tweeter


----------



## crispy

*Pics of the new outdoor track are posted...*

... on the Off-Road thread if any of you are interested.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=340795

Surely there are a few cross-overs in the on-road crowd...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> ... on the Off-Road thread if any of you are interested.
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=340795
> 
> Surely there are a few cross-overs in the on-road crowd...


There are many who run both. My son and I started off running off-road and still do from time to time. That's his favorite. 

I got the on-road bug a couple years ago when Bob Cordell showed me this AWESOME on-road car he had for this hot new on-road class called "VTA" that he was running. That was the 21.5 motor time. A couple weeks later we were running VTA! So, in my case, it's Bob's fault I'm running on-road now! (Thanks Bob!).


----------



## Waltss2k

Ok the new F1 I have been working on all week is ready and packed for tomorrow night.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## AquaRacer

Yes, it is fridayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!! Time for some racing!!!!:freak:


----------



## AquaRacer

Well in about 11 hours it is time for some FRIDAY NIGHT racing, but it is FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Been waiting all week for this [email protected]!! HE HE HE..


----------



## ThrottleKing

I had some extra days of vacation I need to burn off before years end so I am off today and I should be there early. :wave: 

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

AquaRacer said:


> Well in about 11 hours it is time for some FRIDAY NIGHT racing, but it is FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Been waiting all week for this [email protected]!! HE HE HE..


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> That might be true, I don't disagree but it is not run nationally that way. I do like running alongside with the TCS Rules.
> 
> Indy RC glad to see you might get the 1031, 1032 tires for us.
> 
> Jeremiah


 
Let me comment this way. Sometimes, and I mean rarely, the national rules are flawed and do not represent the best thing for a class. 1/12 started that way till they recognized that boosted 17.5 motors were not helping the class. The cars were as fast as the modified cars in the year 2000. ROAR determined that those conditions did not represent their vision for stock racing. It took away an entry level class in onroad due to the use of computers and the such, as well as add cost to the competition. I can get 3x tire life in running blinky for example. So, I am not here to tell you how to run your class. Just offering some information to help you decide the best thing to do as you try to build from zero. Just so you know. We started with 4 on the first day we began 1/12 stock at Indy RC. And by the way, thanks to the leaders of Indy RC for allowing us to run. Now we are approaching two or three heats for qualifying and a possibility of 14 to 15 drivers on any night.


----------



## Indy Rc

You guys gonna get here or what? The track has been done for an hour!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

Indy Rc said:


> You guys gonna get here or what? The track has been done for an hour!!!:thumbsup:


ok im on my way:thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

I need a speedo for my VTA


----------



## Indy Rc

Waltss2k said:


> I need a speedo for my VTA


We got'em.


----------



## martini13

Had alot of fun lastnight..Rob runs a great program.Keep up the great job.See you next week:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Last night was a great way to redeem an otherwise crummy week for me (work stuff). I hope the folks at Indy RC understand that they are more than just a hobby shop and a place to race. They also provide an outlet for us all to get away from burdens of the day and spend time with like-minded friends. An evening of racing is as good for you as sitting around a campfire with a cold one and a good cigar IMO. Thanks Indy RC!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I overheard some guys talking about questions/issues they were having with a Novak ESC last night. I've had some myself. Didn't know if you knew that Novak has a thread of their own on Hobbytalk. You can ask them directly there: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=193600

Don't know why it is under the Oval Forums, but it started there in 2007 for whatever reason.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Last night was a great way to redeem an otherwise crummy week for me (work stuff). I hope the folks at Indy RC understand that they are more than just a hobby shop and a place to race. They also provide an outlet for us all to get away from burdens of the day and spend time with like-minded friends. An evening of racing is as good for you as sitting around a campfire with a cold one and a good cigar IMO. Thanks Indy RC!


I just wish we could combine Indy RC with a cold one!!!


----------



## AquaRacer

Had a great time last night.. We had enough USGT to field 3 heats. Leading the C main flag to flag was a rush and a challenge. Almost didn't do it and thanks to the guys for making room for the leaders to get by. Andre great race in thd last couple of minutes in that race. Great sportsmanship in this class there is. Would have been cool to progress into the A main but it wasn't in the cards. Rob, you run a great program. Agree with InDyhobbies on it is great to hang out with like minded people on Friday nights. Looking forward to next Friday already. Have some other things to try on my USGT. Thanks to Throttleking for letting me drive his F1, this could also be a fun class to drive, it has sparked my interest even more. Cya all then.


----------



## Waltss2k

Great VTA and 1/12 scale racing lastnight. I know my VTA was on a rail . It was really on a rail for the main thanks to Jonsey retweaking my Tc6. Got to debut the new F1 that I put together all week, now to do so tweaking for next week. Thanks to Jeremiah for some info and tweaking. Already ready for next Friday night.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I hope to at least see some F1 racing next Friday. Guys with F1's need to come out and run them. Josh has gotten a shipment of the 1031, 1032 tires in and we are just waiting on wheels to mount them on. I hope Josh holds back a set of wheels for me when they come in. I am little disappointed we have not gotten the turnout of F1's that I was hoping for but it is still early in the season and the class is in its infancy but in the coming weeks I would expect it to grow some. The cars are very scale compared to others and they are challenging to race. It is alot more about car control, more so than speed and it is a good drivers class that is affordable as long as we the racers keep it that way by using only Tamiya parts and hop ups for the F104's and F103's and also keeps them legal to attend other facilities that run a TCS based program. I look forward to running the F1 this coming Friday.

Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> I hope to at least see some F1 racing next Friday. Guys with F1's need to come out and run them. Josh has gotten a shipment of the 1031, 1032 tires in and we are just waiting on wheels to mount them on. I hope Josh holds back a set of wheels for me when they come in. I am little disappointed we have not gotten the turnout of F1's that I was hoping for but it is still early in the season and the class is in its infancy but in the coming weeks I would expect it to grow some. The cars are very scale compared to others and they are challenging to race. It is alot more about car control, more so than speed and it is a good drivers class that is affordable as long as we the racers keep it that way by using only Tamiya parts and hop ups for the F104's and F103's and also keeps them legal to attend other facilities that run a TCS based program. I look forward to running the F1 this coming Friday.
> 
> Jeremiah


I had a meeting with my home builders Friday, so obviously my racing got pushed back. I plan to be there this Friday for more F1.


----------



## Waltss2k

I will be messing with my F1 this week and I will get the new tires to have ready for friday night, so my F1 will be ready. Need to get a hold of Nick Cambell to tell him to bring his.


----------



## BadSign

Sold my tc6 last night, so should be ready for 12th scale in 2 weeks.


----------



## Waltss2k

Two weeks, awe man. Lol


----------



## martini13

Im dusting off the BLACK-N-GOLD (VTA) body...:devil:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I always liked the gold & black camaros that Martin has run - with various 1/4 panels painted with gray primer.


----------



## Waltss2k

Oh so now Martin is wanting in on some VTA action.:thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

Great... I'm already on the bubble as it is...

Bring it.


----------



## cwoods34

I have a 17.5 ReVtech motor for sale.... bought new from EA Motorsports with good numbers, never hot. I've been running it in 1/12 recently.... will come with a purple rotor. $45 takes it!


----------



## Waltss2k

I need to find a good small camber gauge. I need it for 1/12 scale. I like the one from Integrety but no one has them in stock. Anyone know where I might find one. Thanks


----------



## Waltss2k

And I have been wanting ask but keep forgetting, is Indy's track a High Bite track, Low Bite track. If someone could let me know. Thanks just having problem's getting my 1/12 scale to hook up .


----------



## jonesy112

Waltss2k said:


> And I have been wanting ask but keep forgetting, is Indy's track a High Bite track, Low Bite track. If someone could let me know. Thanks just having problem's getting my 1/12 scale to hook up .


i would consider it a low mid bite track. 

What issues are you having with it hooking up? loose? pushing? even on the lowest bite tracks there shouldnt be an issue getting foam tires to hook up


----------



## cwoods34

Waltss2k said:


> And I have been wanting ask but keep forgetting, is Indy's track a High Bite track, Low Bite track. If someone could let me know. Thanks just having problem's getting my 1/12 scale to hook up .


Low-bite...... I always run mediums (magenta) front and rear in 17.5.... I've found that basically you want the car as stiff as possible without getting loose. What car are you running? I ran Associated gold side-springs (stiff) and gold center spring (medium)..... I think I'll try red center spring next time (stiffest).


----------



## Waltss2k

It was pushing this week but I went back to what was on it when I first got it which was purple front and gray rear. I have ran with magenta all around and last week magenta front to pink rear. The car seems fast but you all just walk away from me. I have trued my tires down to like 1.72. Everyone's cars are like glued to the track and mine sure isn't.


----------



## jonesy112

Waltss2k said:


> It was pushing this week but I went back to what was on it when I first got it which was purple front and gray rear. I have ran with magenta all around and last week magenta front to pink rear. The car seems fast but you all just walk away from me. I have trued my tires down to like 1.72. Everyone's cars are like glued to the track and mine sure isn't.


how much of your front tires are you doping, and what are you using for traction compound


----------



## Waltss2k

Less then half. And Paragon Black


----------



## Waltss2k

that would be the inner fronts


----------



## jonesy112

Waltss2k said:


> that would be the inner fronts


if its pushing, dont be afraid to go more than that. I was doping a little over 2/3rd of the front tires friday night, with paragon. 

Also, have you adjusted the end points and dual rate settings on your radio? That is something that is usually changed at least every night depending on the track layout to make sure you have enough steering for that particular layout.


----------



## Waltss2k

Yea I have to adjust the steering each week just a little. I geuss I will keep whats on it and next friday dope a little more


----------



## Waltss2k

It's not because I have a older chassis is it. I have a CRC Gen X


----------



## jonesy112

Waltss2k said:


> It's not because I have a older chassis is it. I have a CRC Gen X


no. There are times I adjust the dual rate on my controller as the 8 minute race goes on.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Walt are you running trailing or inline axles? 5* or 10* blocks and how are the top arms shimmed?

When I ran I liked CRC .50 front springs and CRC Red 8# center spring with CRC white med springs on the side. 5* blocks three shims to the rear one to the front. Trailing axle. 1.5* of camber. Shur lube #3 tube lube and 27.5-32 wt oil. Mag fronts, Mag or yellow rears starting out. After traction comes up I might have tried Black fronts and Grey Low rears. I also started the car out wide and if needed I narrowed the rear to get more drive through the corner/ rear bite. I almost always ran the battery to the rear unless it seemed to slow to change direction. This was on my XL.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Walt, 

I almost for got but make sure the king pins are polished very well. Just a tiny bit of friction or hang up and it will throw off the car. Sometimes I took a dremel and an old straight kingpin and polished the inside of the pivot balls but be careful to not over heat them and melt them.(done that too) LOL Make extra sure the front end is as free as possible. Once done I used Muddslide med kingpin lube on the pins. Don't buy the metal pivot balls. The plastic ones are better once you get them right.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hey Guys 

I was wondering who was interested in going over to the Little Bristol track in Terre Haute with me this Sunday for the TOYS FOR TOTS race that they have annually. You need to bring a new toy for the kids. Its for a good cause and really brightens up the season for the little ones that are less fortunate or in need. I plan on going with my 17.5 truck and I will take along my TC and F1. It is an oval track but it only takes three to make a class and I am sure the boys at The Barn would appreciate the turnout. If you can't go but would like to help out buy donating a new toy for children then I will accept those gifts this Friday at the Indy track and deliver them with me when I go to the Barn this Sunday.

Thanks,

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Waltss2k

Man 1/12 scale was never this technical twenty years ago. Lol.


----------



## Waltss2k

The car has 10* front A arm mounts


----------



## AquaRacer

Throttle King you have a PM!!!


----------



## maximuspowell

I went to the website to look at your racing schedule, and the summer racing schedule was posted. Could you give an out of towner what days and classes you guys are running.


----------



## AquaRacer

OnRoad is Friday nights, racing Starts at 7PM:

Classes are:
MINI's, TT-01, USGT, VTA, 1/12th scale 17.5 blinky and F-1.

Hope that this helps.


----------



## Waltss2k

ThrottleKing said:


> Walt are you running trailing or inline axles? 5* or 10* blocks and how are the top arms shimmed?
> 
> When I ran I liked CRC .50 front springs and CRC Red 8# center spring with CRC white med springs on the side. 5* blocks three shims to the rear one to the front. Trailing axle. 1.5* of camber. Shur lube #3 tube lube and 27.5-32 wt oil. Mag fronts, Mag or yellow rears starting out. After traction comes up I might have tried Black fronts and Grey Low rears. I also started the car out wide and if needed I narrowed the rear to get more drive through the corner/ rear bite. I almost always ran the battery to the rear unless it seemed to slow to change direction. This was on my XL.
> 
> Jeremiah


I'm running 10* A arm mounts and the top arms are shimmed one in front two in rear.


----------



## cwoods34

I actually have *2* 17.5 ReVtech motors for sale. Both were bought from EA Motorsports with good numbers..... never overheated. 

$40 each! I need them gone quickly  I can put a hi-torque rotor in one of them.

I also have an extra SMC 1-cell in excellent condition.... $20???


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

My son Kyle just showed me the Red Bull X2011 car. How cool is this beast! He says its just a prototype...

"Hello Tamiya, ya, I was wondering..."


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> I also have an extra SMC 1-cell in excellent condition.... $20???


Bring it Friday, I'll take it.


----------



## Waltss2k

cwoods34 said:


> I actually have *2* 17.5 ReVtech motors for sale. Both were bought from EA Motorsports with good numbers..... never overheated.
> 
> $40 each! I need them gone quickly  I can put a hi-torque rotor in one of them.
> 
> I also have an extra SMC 1-cell in excellent condition.... $20???


I goy one of those SMC 4000 25c 1cell batterys for sale too $20


----------



## cwoods34

Waltss2k said:


> I goy one of those SMC 4000 25c 1cell batterys for sale too $20


Mine's a 5600 60C I believe.... Looks like Badsign gets it!


----------



## crispy

TT-01 question here...

I know some of you have gone back to using the non-adjustable upper arms to eliminate all of the flex. What is the camber angle when you do that?

Also, in the same vein, I've busted off the ball stud in the aluminum steering knuckle, wondering what the toe is if I use the non-adjustable steering arms?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

My TT-01 is on the bench right now for an inspection. Everything is getting worn, but maybe that's not a huge thing with a TT-01? Anyone rebuild the guts on a regular basis or do most just keep running? As I understand it, the I.R. is 2.6 on this car. There is a 27T pinion and 55T spur. So, FDR is 5.29 if I did my math right. Am I in the ball park of the fast guys?


----------



## regets ama

IndyHobbies.com said:


> My TT-01 is on the bench right now for an inspection. Everything is getting worn, but maybe that's not a huge thing with a TT-01. As I understand it, the I.R. is 2.6 on this car. There is a 27T pinion and 55T spur. So, FDR is 5.29 if I did my math right. Am I in the ball park of the fast guys?


scott,
last weekend i mentioned for vta that the 25.5 fdr on mine is a 3.66 which is true. that is for my novak ss motor which i got from jeremiah and torque strong.
on the other hand, the novak ballistic motor is a rpm motor with adjustable timing so a higher number like 3.8 might be in order for you if it is a ballistic.
i think brian s runs a fdr around 3.9,,,,,,,,,for vta,,,,,,,,,,
check with chuck p, bob y and steve m as they usually have fast ones.

for tt01 you need to consult cody,,,,,,whatever he set mine at seems JUST RIGHT!


----------



## FrankNitti

IndyHobbies.com said:


> My TT-01 is on the bench right now for an inspection. Everything is getting worn, but maybe that's not a huge thing with a TT-01? Anyone rebuild the guts on a regular basis or do most just keep running? As I understand it, the I.R. is 2.6 on this car. There is a 27T pinion and 55T spur. So, FDR is 5.29 if I did my math right. Am I in the ball park of the fast guys?


Scott, I have not replaced any worn parts on my TT01 from day one, I know it's past due but the car still runs good and I dont want to change anything until I notice a big drop in the way it handles. I run a 26\55 set up and that's the sweet spot on my set up.

For the two weeks I have been running the car with a loose setup and I really like the way it feels.


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> Mine's a 5600 60C I believe.... Looks like Badsign gets it!


I always seem to get first dibs on your stuff!

BTW, what kind of plugs on that battery?


----------



## THE READER

IndyHobbies.com said:


> My TT-01 is on the bench right now for an inspection. Everything is getting worn, but maybe that's not a huge thing with a TT-01? Anyone rebuild the guts on a regular basis or do most just keep running? As I understand it, the I.R. is 2.6 on this car. There is a 27T pinion and 55T spur. So, FDR is 5.29 if I did my math right. Am I in the ball park of the fast guys?


i tried to shim up all the slop in the chassis. and the car always seem to be a pig, i notice the car handles a lot better with evrything loose and free, so i think leave it alone till something breaks. 
Bob Yelle


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> TT-01 question here...
> 
> I know some of you have gone back to using the non-adjustable upper arms to eliminate all of the flex. What is the camber angle when you do that?
> 
> Also, in the same vein, I've busted off the ball stud in the aluminum steering knuckle, wondering what the toe is if I use the non-adjustable steering arms?


i have a strange answer to that, with the non adjustable upper arms im getting 2 deg chamber on one side and 1.5 deg chamber on the other side ??
strange.. your toe in you adjust independently.
Bob Yelle


----------



## ThrottleKing

OK F1 guys we have officially gotten the invite from "Dr. Moss" to run the F104's this Sunday over in Terre Haute for the Annual TOY 4 TOTS race.

He specifically asked for you Walt to come along. It kind of sounded like a challenge. LOL

Come on out and run some short track oval with the F1's for a good cause.

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> TT-01 question here...
> 
> I know some of you have gone back to using the non-adjustable upper arms to eliminate all of the flex. What is the camber angle when you do that?
> 
> Also, in the same vein, I've busted off the ball stud in the aluminum steering knuckle, wondering what the toe is if I use the non-adjustable steering arms?


I run the stock A Arms from the E kit, this gives 2* of camber and I am running 1.5* of toe my spur is a 55 to a 25/26 pinion, with type C slicks, and 0 off set hexes


----------



## Waltss2k

ThrottleKing said:


> OK F1 guys we have officially gotten the invite from "Dr. Moss" to run the F104's this Sunday over in Terre Haute for the Annual TOY 4 TOTS race.
> 
> He specifically asked for you Walt to come along. It kind of sounded like a challenge. LOL
> 
> Come on out and run some short track oval with the F1's for a good cause.
> 
> Jeremiah


Mr. Moss hasn't even showen his face for our stock cup yet, plus I'm pretty sure he doesn't own an F1 so how is he calling me out. Lol. I would go but they don't run anything that I have.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> Mr. Moss hasn't even showen his face for our stock cup yet, plus I'm pretty sure he doesn't own an F1 so how is he calling me out. Lol. I would go but they don't run anything that I have.


He claims to have an old 104 and I hear others with old Indy cars are going to show. It takes three of anything to make a class over there and I am going to be there so we WILL be racing F1 cars on the oval. I am taking my 17.5 truck and my USGT as well.

They might even have a snake run to see who lasts the longest.

Jeremiah


----------



## FrankNitti

THE READER said:


> i have a strange answer to that, with the non adjustable upper arms im getting 2 deg chamber on one side and 1.5 deg chamber on the other side ??
> strange.. your toe in you adjust independently.
> Bob Yelle




I agree with Bob, I have tried to tighten up the chassis and it handles like a truck, the more the parts are worn the better I like it.
I went back to the non-adjustable arms also and I have the same .5 deg difference, I have tried different upper arms and they all are .5 deg off. I just rotate the tires to have them wear the same.


----------



## crispy

THE READER said:


> i have a strange answer to that, with the non adjustable upper arms im getting 2 deg chamber on one side and 1.5 deg chamber on the other side ??
> strange.. your toe in you adjust independently.
> Bob Yelle


That is disconcerting. 

On the toe, I was thinking of going back to the fixed length steering arms and not the turnbuckles. Again, to get rid of some of the flex/slop that those ball cups are introducing. If the fixed toe is what I want, I can do it and eliminate the blue aluminum ball studs that keep breaking.

Of course, the real solution is to just stop hitting stuff...


----------



## FrankNitti

Of course, the real solution is to just stop hitting stuff..


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Nice XRay T3R VTA car on ebay I happened to see. Looks ready for the track. Could be a nice way to get into the class cheap if the price stays reasonable: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140880655031&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

(Price $152.00 when posted)


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

FrankNitti said:


> Scott, I have not replaced any worn parts on my TT01 from day one, I know it's past due but the car still runs good and I dont want to change anything until I notice a big drop in the way it handles. I run a 2655 set up and that's the sweet spot on my set up.
> 
> For the two weeks I have been running the car with a loose setup and I really like the way it feels.


Thanks David. I'm close then. Do you run much grease on the pinion/spur or diffs or does that just bog them down?


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Thanks David. I'm close then. Do you run much grease on the pinion/spur or diffs or does that just bog them down?


A little dab will do ya. (on the diff. I don't have any on the pinion/spur.)

Your link has already been removed.

I'm running 28/55. Which is the maximum allowed by LAW... It was useful on that track we ran Friday.


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> That is disconcerting.
> 
> On the toe, I was thinking of going back to the fixed length steering arms and not the turnbuckles. Again, to get rid of some of the flex/slop that those ball cups are introducing. If the fixed toe is what I want, I can do it and eliminate the blue aluminum ball studs that keep breaking.
> 
> Of course, the real solution is to just stop hitting stuff...


The one thing I have seen a few people do is put a rubber band from one turnbuckle thru the servo to the other turnbuckle and that will tighten up the front end and tighten up the steering.


----------



## Waltss2k

ThrottleKing said:


> He claims to have an old 104 and I hear others with old Indy cars are going to show. It takes three of anything to make a class over there and I am going to be there so we WILL be racing F1 cars on the oval. I am taking my 17.5 truck and my USGT as well.
> 
> They might even have a snake run to see who lasts the longest.
> 
> Jeremiah


The only thig I have to run would be my F1 because I don't have a 17.5 nastruck and I don't have a usgt. What all do they race on oval over there.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Your link has already been removed.


Wow, that's weird. Well, it was a good deal. Even had a battery and a new Camaro body.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Won't be able to make it on Friday. 

But I will be back the week after! :thumbsup:


----------



## martini13

BLACK-N-GOLD,BLACK-N-GOLD,BALCK-N-GOLD.......:tongue:


----------



## FrankNitti

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Thanks David. I'm close then. Do you run much grease on the pinion/spur or diffs or does that just bog them down?


I put a little of the AW anti-wear grease on the diffs, nothing on the spur\pinion, I like to run them loose also, never liked the way it handled with grease in them. :thumbsup:

Every motor and car has a sweet spot, you just have to try a few different things until you find what fits your driving style.


----------



## j21moss

Correction... I have (2) F102 chassis's.. and yes it will be going this Sunday to Terre Haute for the TFT race. They are running foams tires. Has for what classes they run there.. it doesn't matter.. takes just 3 to make a class so bring what you have and come out and run for a good cause.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Don't think I can make it to Terre Haute, but it sure is a nice, fun idea and kind thing to do.

This new Vaughn Gittin Jr. 1969 Mustang body from HPI is killin' me! Just hit their website. I guess its the colors but also that trick back end. Wicked looking. I'd have to think they will offer it in clear. If not, just buying the RTR body like this would be cool. Great looking VTA car!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

FrankNitti said:


> Every motor and car has a sweet spot, you just have to try a few different things until you find what fits your driving style.


Its the DRIVER that needs to find HIS sweet spot in my case probably!


----------



## Waltss2k

j21moss said:


> Correction... I have (2) F102 chassis's.. and yes it will be going this Sunday to Terre Haute for the TFT race. They are running foams tires. Has for what classes they run there.. it doesn't matter.. takes just 3 to make a class so bring what you have and come out and run for a good cause.


If I'm able to go I will only have rubber tires to run on because that's all we run at Indy and that's all I have.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Like Moss said it takes just three to make a class and it is more so for the cause than really a race. 

Remember its oval and its a small track so heats are 4 min. Two heats and the main so it shouldn't take to long for those with time restraints.

Track opens at 08:00 and racing starts at noon. Sunday 11/11/12

For those that would like to support the TOYS 4 TOTS but can't make it I will gladly take donated new toys to Terra Haute with me on Sunday and I'll collect them this Friday at Indy RC. I still encourage everyone to go because they will run anything that has three entries as long as they don't use pin spike knobby type tires. 

Jeremiah


----------



## FrankNitti

Just picked up a new TC4 to run in VTA to replace my Xray, Looking for a starting setup so I can have it going this Friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

FrankNitti said:


> Just picked up a new TC4 to run in VTA to replace my Xray, Looking for a starting setup so I can have it going this Friday. :thumbsup:


Better talk to Brian Smith, he's the Tc4 master.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

FrankNitti said:


> Just picked up a new TC4 to run in VTA to replace my Xray, Looking for a starting setup so I can have it going this Friday. :thumbsup:


Here's Myron's set up, he makes his rock! 

Of course Brian is the Obi-Wan Kenobi of the VTA world. Walt is right about that! He made my TC3 a super drive.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/11409360-post2466.html


----------



## FrankNitti

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Here's Myron's set up, he makes his rock!
> 
> Of course Brian is the Obi-Wan Kenobi of the VTA world. Walt is right about that! He made my TC3 a super drive.
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/11409360-post2466.html


Thanks Scott, I'll start with that setup and get with Brian to "tweek" it :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Waltss2k said:


> Better talk to Brian Smith, he's the Tc4 master.


Indeed...


----------



## FrankNitti

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Indeed...


And I must add that you Scott are the master of photo shop!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Just picked up a new TC4 to run in VTA to replace my Xray, Looking for a starting setup so I can have it going this Friday. :thumbsup:


Why you switching? So you can return the X-Ray to USGT form?

Yeah, Brian really helped me fine tune my TC4. I got it from Chuck used but it was good to start. Now it is great.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Why you switching? So you can return the X-Ray to USGT form?
> 
> Yeah, Brian really helped me fine tune my TC4. I got it from Chuck used but it was good to start. Now it is great.


I was just using my Xray while my LRP was getting upgraded, I was going to get the TC4 when I decided to run VTA anyway.
The Xray is going back to what it was built for... USGT :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Indeed...


OMG! His head will be huge... or huge-er.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Nah. Brian is a good guy. Always willing to help even to the point I've seen him not get his own stuff ready because he's helping somebody else. No big head there, but I know you were just joking.


----------



## j21moss

Oh i did forgot about this one. They used to run the VTA class at the TFT race so there you go.. get 3 of ya to run and your all set Walt. If I didn't have too bring so many cars already, i would get my TC4 back out and run the Mustang, but if not I might be looking for Hire Gun to drive one of the F102's. So right now I believe there could be 7 F1's there.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

My Wolf F1 seems to be getting better, but I think I need to change the gearing. It's a standard silver can then a 14T pinion and a 63T spur. That's stock and per the manual. 

The back tires on the Wolf are big and I think that may be causing it to be sluggish. They are much bigger than those weenie tires the other F1 guys are using (kidding!). They are 65mm tall/diameter. How does that compare to what the rest of you are using?


----------



## Waltss2k

My F1 is ready for tomorrow night. I put a new Speedo in it and did a little tweaking.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am for the most part ready. Never did find out the cause for my transponder to cut out. I did replace the wires and connector as well as go over all other wiring in the car to make sur all was in good shape. I never found a thing to warrant an issue:freak: Anyway if it still doesnt work I will be in the market for a new one, I hope Indy RC has them on the shelf.

Jeremiah


----------



## velcro

I (Kris Poloncak) and a few others will make the trip to Indy a few times this season to race some F1 and 1/12 scale. Glad to see that you are getting a decent F1 turnout...F1 has been a growing class at our home track for a few years now...for what my 2 cents is worth the Pit tires 571 and 572 either from Pit or the Tamiya version which is the exact same tire is the way to go, these tires work on carpet very well regardless of which compound you put on them. Another thing that will help the t-bar cars along with the link cars is to add some weight to the rear of the car. The company r-sector just came out with a weighted rear end for the f104.2. I am still running a converted 103 (104 front end with 104 wheels) shorty 2 cell lipo with a total of 4 ounces additional weight in the rear (mounted on right and left of chassis underneath the battery). I use tungsted weights since it is much more dense (smaller) than lead...the additional weight makes a huge difference and is still much lighter than the car was with the original design of using a nickle 6 cell pack. Increasing side dampening also makes a huge difference on these cars...hope everyone is having fun with this exciting class, hope to make it to indy soon, good racing to all...

Kris Poloncak


----------



## crispy

Doesn't Indy RC use their standard rule of "Tamiya Hop-Ups Only" for F1 too?


----------



## Waltss2k

Is everyone that is running the Ballistic 25.5 in VTA running it with bumped timing or No. If so what is everyone bumping the timing too.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I don't run any timing, but most do.

Kyle and I will be there this week. So that's a USGT, VTA, TT-01 and an F1 to add to the field.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> Is everyone that is running the Ballistic 25.5 in VTA running it with bumped timing or No. If so what is everyone bumping the timing too.


Do you have a Ballistic 25.5 too? Because the motor that came with the Club Spec kit isn't a Ballistic.

Brian did put my motor on the max timing setting.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

FYI:

I'm running a steel ball diff in the front of my VTA TC4 (as well as a steel ball diff in the rear). I've never had much success setting up any of my cars with a solid spool in the front. However I did drive the shop's Club Racer TC4 (blue Mustang body) and thought that car handled very well. That car does have a spool in front.

I've got my car setup to have a lot of off power steering and decent on power steering. This allows me to drive deep into corners and hold a very tight line. This works well in Indy. The trade-off is that a well-setup car with a spool will usually be able to drive away from me out of the corner. I would say that was where Chuck Phaler was beating me on Friday. 

I also like to run a harder rear spring on the rear shocks (silver front - blue rear). I probably wouldn't do that if I was running a spool.

----------

Depending on work tomorrow, I'm hoping to be at the track before 5pm on Friday. I'll be happy to help anyone with the setup on their shaft drive cars.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Speaking of Novak 25.5 motors....

The general consensus on the Novak SS motors (silver cans) is to run them at max timing.

On the other hand, I've seen people all over the place with timing on the Novak Ballistic 25.5 motors and still be fast. The best advice for VTA is gear to a 4.0 FDR and adjust from there. Less timing will help off the corner and more will help on the straights.

I've been running my TC4 at a 3.86 FDR. Last Friday my motor was coming off cool, but I felt I might have been a bit overgeared. I should have turned the timing down on my motor to get a bit more off the corner - or I could have dropped a tooth or 2 on the pinion. After talking to Chuck Phaler and Bob Cordell, they were geared closer to 4.0 and were turning better lap times than me.

Because my car is working fairly well, I can get away with a "faster" FDR. Always keep in mind that if you have a less than perfect car that you may need to run a "slower" FDR to keep the motor from being too hot - and to help get back up to speed faster. Also depending on the particular track layout, a gearing change may also help.


----------



## THE READER

Waltss2k said:


> Is everyone that is running the Ballistic 25.5 in VTA running it with bumped timing or No. If so what is everyone bumping the timing too.


my 25.5 ballistic is timing max


----------



## Waltss2k

Ok thanks Brian and Bob. I was running the silver motor with no advanced timing and a 3.76 gear ratio. But I just put the ballistic in and I'm going to run the same gear and no advanced timing and start from there


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> Do you have a Ballistic 25.5 too? Because the motor that came with the Club Spec kit isn't a Ballistic.
> 
> Brian did put my motor on the max timing setting.


Yes I do. And yes I know this.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Thanks Indy RC for getting the 1031, 1032 tires for the F1 cars. Made a world of difference in how it handled. Now I am just ate up with the F1 thing.

Jeremiah


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> Thanks Indy RC for getting the 1031, 1032 tires for the F1 cars. Made a world of difference in how it handled. Now I am just ate up with the F1 thing.
> 
> Jeremiah


You just love the tire warmers


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> You just love the tire warmers


Did they help? Was there an immediate noticeable impact?


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Did they help? Was there an immediate noticeable impact?


Gonna Have to go to Radio Shack and look for some kind of voltage regulator something to regulate volts. Might be interesting to be able to adjust front and back individually as I noticed at the start the rears had more grip than the fronts and it upset the car for the first few laps. I pushed out of the groove and into the "Marbles" and coated both the front and rear tires with debris and that is what took a few laps to wear back off because the tires were so sticky. 

To answer the question "Do they help?" Yes they do, but if you get out of the groove in the opening laps you will pick up everything and the advantage is lost.

I think it will take some trial and error to find the right balance of tire temp to get the most out of the warmers. As it stands now I am on the fence about them. They do give it a more realistic view though. LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> Thanks Indy RC for getting the 1031, 1032 tires for the F1 cars. Made a world of difference in how it handled. Now I am just ate up with the F1 thing.
> 
> Jeremiah


Me too. And I'm eating spur gears as well.



jonesy112 said:


> You just love the tire warmers


Really? Really??


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

velcro said:


> Another thing that will help the t-bar cars along with the link cars is to add some weight to the rear of the car. The company r-sector just came out with a weighted rear end for the f104.2. I am still running a converted 103 (104 front end with 104 wheels) shorty 2 cell lipo with a total of 4 ounces additional weight in the rear (mounted on right and left of chassis underneath the battery). I use tungsted weights since it is much more dense (smaller) than lead...the additional weight makes a huge difference and is still much lighter than the car was with the original design of using a nickle 6 cell pack.
> 
> Kris Poloncak


We can't run any non-Tamiya after market parts but we can add weight.

I added a couple of ounces of weight (that's all I had with me last night) to my Wolf F1 and that made a huge difference in the ability of my car to get traction. So thanks for that tip. 

I think the other problem I'm dealing with is the size of the contact patch of my tires. Since they are wider and taller than the norm, that makes the weight less per square inch/mm. So the grip goes down, especially on carpet. (Same reason you don't run Mickey Thompson's in the snow!) So, I might even need more weight than the standard cars. Need to work on my gearing some too. Getting there though and enjoying the process. 

My favorite part of the class is just the scale appearance and watching them run. It's kind of an exhibition class at this point. But that's a good thing. These cars are naturals for a Concours competition.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Scott,

Technically we can run other stuff but the chassis and I believe the major suspension components have to be Tamiya. However I believe we all have come to a gentleman's agreement to keep all cars all Tamiya so that we can keep the class contained and fair as well as a nationally run class using the TCS rules package. I understand other tracks let guys run whatever but that is why F1 has failed so many times to grow. If WE the racers keep it inside the realm of the TCS rules then F1 has a very good chance to grow. It also keeps costs down and is easier for the Hobby Shop to stock parts. 

I just hope we can put some new 1031,1032 tires on your ride Scott because I like seeing your nostalgic livery out there. 

There is one thing that I would like to open a discussion about for the F1's is body work. I know I am a big stickler for rules but Tamiya doesn't have a wide selection of bodies for the F1's. I have seen bodies from ZEN and TRG that are very nice and the wings might look a little more realistic. However this goes against me wanting to keep everything Tamiya so now I am torn.LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Quick post about VTA FDR & timing

Friday I tried a few different FDR & timing. In the main I was running a Ballistic with 3.95 FDR & max timing (45 degrees). My motor came off the track around 160 after the main (heatsink no fan). I turned the 2nd fastest lap and fastest 5, 10, and 20 average laps. I finished 4th due to bad driving on my part. The 2nd place racer was running a 3.70 FDR with very little timing. Top 4 cars all looked fairly close in speed during the main.

Just providing some observations of what was working for me.


----------



## Waltss2k

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Quick post about VTA FDR & timing
> 
> Friday I tried a few different FDR & timing. In the main I was running a Ballistic with 3.95 FDR & max timing (45 degrees). My motor came off the track around 160 after the main (heatsink no fan). I turned the 2nd fastest lap and fastest 5, 10, and 20 average laps. I finished 4th due to bad driving on my part. The 2nd place racer was running a 3.70 FDR with very little timing. Top 4 cars all looked fairly close in speed during the main.
> 
> Just providing some observations of what was working for me.


Lastnight was the first time I ran the Ballistic in VTA. I did not advance the timing at all I left it at 0* and all I kept doing was going up in pinion. For the main my final gear ratio was a 3.68 and right after I pulled the car from the track I checked the motor temp and it was right at 160. I still wander how comparable the club motor is to the Ballistic since I have ran both I also was not running a fan or heatsink on the motor or speed control.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

*Indy RC*
Do you have temp gauges in stock? If so which ones?


----------



## Waltss2k

I have to say as of last week when I was practicing with my F1 for the first time that I was skeptic about running the class as mine was all over the place and a handfull to drive, but each time I got on the track it got a little better. As of lastnight it started off very loose and a lot of push. I did start doping all of the fronts at the beginning of the night and buy the main it had came around a lot. I could actually come out of the back corner onto the back straight and it hooked up well. I also after each heat I cleaned the tires with De-Solv-it which I believed helped because coming off the track and with the tires sticky and warm they picked up a lot of crap off the track. I am loving running the F1, they look so realistic and was a blast to drive.


----------



## Waltss2k

MicroRacerM18 said:


> *Indy RC*
> Do you have temp gauges in stock? If so which ones?


They have the Duratrax ones


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Do carpet tracks vacuum often to help reduce the marbles problem, or do you purposefully leave the rubber bits in the carpet to keep the groove/grip up?

I changed my FDR on my VTA car last night for the first time since I raced VTA at RCAR. Now it's down to 3.78. No timing on the motor and it came off 160 degrees after the main. I didn't seem to lose much kerpow off the corners and I could finally keep up with the fast dudes on the straight.


----------



## velcro

Trust me, running the tamiya rules is a good thing, i was just using the r-sector rear end as an example...putting the right tires on the car, increasing the side dampening, proper ride height, adding weight and setting the front camber to your liking is really all that is needed. Having one of the experienced pan car racers helping the new comers understand the importance of having the car "square" and how important making sure the car is not tweaked is will also help a lot!!! Good racing to all...

Kris


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> Scott,
> 
> I just hope we can put some new 1031,1032 tires on your ride Scott because I like seeing...
> 
> Jeremiah


I'm game for trying them. I'm concerned about how it will look though. I'm running this class because of its scale realism. So if the car doesn't look right, then that's a negative to me. Kind of defeats the purpose,if that makes sense. 

The other reluctance is of course spending more money to be competitive. I like David Lee's idea to slow them down. That might make tires less of an issue?


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I'm game for trying them. I'm concerned about how it will look though. I'm running this class because of its scale realism. So if the car doesn't look right, then that's a negative to me. Kind of defeats the purpose,if that makes sense.
> 
> The other reluctance is of course spending more money to be competitive. I like David Lee's idea to slow them down. That might make tires less of an issue?


Scott, 

Have you tried soaking the ties in sauce and bagging them for a few days. I have also used a wire brush or wheel to scuff rubber tires to hasten the break in. 

The only thing that I can think of to slow them down without conflicting the TCS rules would be to impose a gear ratio min. just for the INDY RC track. Right now everyone is running within the TCS rules and it is great to see a guideline being followed so well. Especially with all the aftermarket stuff out there for these cars. I do have to admit I am not using Tamiya shock oil or kingpin lube.LOL 

I have been running 88/26=3.38 on mine. I cant get less than a 25 pinion on it with that spur so I will be trying a 96 spur next time with a 24. 96/24=4.0 I know that quite a jump in ratio but have never got my car to top out on any of our layouts but on the flip side by me running the ratios I have it has been soft enough at launching out of a corner to not wheel spin too much. but a lower ratio will have more effect when using drag brake and let us stay on the trigger longer and brake or drag brake later. 

I can promise however that the 1031,1032 tires will be a night and day difference.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Here are some items that will greatly improve the F104. While not really necessary but it has helped me make the car more responsive to my settings and adjustments. Some kits come with this stuff and others do not. I feel that you can pick up these cars used on ebay or other forums and have the hop ups you want and some spare parts. I think the rear battery/pod bulkhead should be at the top of everyones list to get the weight needed on the rear. Second I would recommend the steering knuckles that let you run trailing axles, it settles the steering down quite a bit. Thirdly the front bulkhead for the 104 style front ends, it gives you alot more adjustability to tune to track conditions. Lastly the 104X1 upper deck conversion. You will have to upgrade to a TRF damper to use it but it separates the front to back and lateral movements of the pod and also makes tuning a bit easier. Josh might have the high traction T plates on the wall or the soft ones. I don't recommend using the black/stock one. It feels soft but acts like a stiffer t plate. Bottom line is if you are buying an F1 look for a used PRO version or a 104X first before going new. Not to say others are not good because the 104 is good to run in all forms but those I mentioned have some pretty good hop ups from the factory and make it easier to tune and adjust. Look at it this way it's like the Associated cars, there are the kits and the Factory Team kits. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Waltss2k

I have to say that I am very happy with my 104 kit that I am running, it doesn't have any of the hop ups for not to discourage anyone that is wanting to get into F1 the stock kits are very good especially for Indy RCs track. If you travel then yes getting the hop ups is going to be a big improvement, not saying or down grading anything that Jeremiah is saying, he has put the tamyia F1 against the higher end F1 cars out there. I myself are in the process of starting to buy some of the hop ups just today. The tamyia F1 kits are just like the TT01 and mini cooper kits and they all have hop ups. I'm like Jeremiah, Brian V , Scott Smith I got the F1 itch bad and it is a super fun class and car to run, I hope we can get more people to run the class.


----------



## crispy

If I could run an IndyCar body I would do it .


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> If I could run an IndyCar body I would do it .


I believe we have an open body rule- any manufacturer allowed.


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> Scott,
> 
> The only thing that I can think of to slow them down without conflicting the TCS rules would be to impose a gear ratio min. just for the INDY RC track. Right now everyone is running within the TCS rules and it is great to see a guideline being followed so well. Especially with all the aftermarket stuff out there for these cars. I do have to admit I am not using Tamiya shock oil or kingpin lube.LOL
> 
> I have been running 88/26=3.38 on mine. I cant get less than a 25 pinion on it with that spur so I will be trying a 96 spur next time with a 24. 96/24=4.0 I know that quite a jump in ratio but have never got my car to top out on any of our layouts but on the flip side by me running the ratios I have it has been soft enough at launching out of a corner to not wheel spin too much. but a lower ratio will have more effect when using drag brake and let us stay on the trigger longer and brake or drag brake later.
> 
> Jeremiah


The only downside to a minimum or maximum rollout is the difference between silvercan and 21.5 motors. I've tried both and the brushless needs more pinion compared to the silvercan.

Although I didn't get much track time in last night, I can tell you a fresh silvercan motor is all youo need. Jeremiah was outrunning me in the turns, not the straights. I had a rollout of around 50mm.


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> Josh might have the high traction T plates on the wall or the soft ones. I don't recommend using the black/stock one. It feels soft but acts like a stiffer t plate.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Just a warning, the high traction t-bars (with the "U" cut in them) are *very* fragile.

Of course, I may stress test ny car more than others...


----------



## ThrottleKing

McAllister makes a new 2012 Indy car body #291 for the F104. Looks pretty nice too. 

I sure hope my previous post didn't come of as negative. I just was trying to state that for newcomers that before they buy a new kit that they might look for kits that already have some of the Tamiya hop ups to save a little coin down the road. All 104 kits are great platforms. 

Walt, you get those kicks glued up yet?

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Just was over on RCTECH and they have several 104 Pro and 104X kits for sale. For those looking to get in on some F1.

Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> I sure hope my previous post didn't come of as negative. I just was trying to state that for newcomers that before they buy a new kit that they might look for kits that already have some of the Tamiya hop ups to save a little coin down the road. All 104 kits are great platforms.
> 
> Jeremiah


That's how I've got most of my F1 parts.


----------



## Waltss2k

ThrottleKing said:


> McAllister makes a new 2012 Indy car body #291 for the F104. Looks pretty nice too.
> 
> I sure hope my previous post didn't come of as negative. I just was trying to state that for newcomers that before they buy a new kit that they might look for kits that already have some of the Tamiya hop ups to save a little coin down the road. All 104 kits are great platforms.
> 
> Walt, you get those kicks glued up yet?
> 
> Jeremiah


Not at all. I didn't take it that way at all. I was just trying to help. I just bought the new tires and wheels


----------



## ThrottleKing

If I was more computer literate I could have posted links to the McAllister bodies and the part numbers for the Tamiya hop ups. I also have not learned how to just do partial quotes instead of an entire post.

I sure can buy stuff with a computer though:thumbsup:

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Found a recent post about the F1 rules for reference.



Here's Chucky! said:


> Here are the F1 rules from several pages back. There is a limited hop up rule but I'm not so sure that adding an aftermarket tire rule is a good idea unless Indy RC can stock them and they are readily available like water from a tap. First two web stores I tried they were sold out. Maybe this is a can of worms that shouldn't be opened? Just my two cents but since my time to run is limited keep us posted if the tire rule changes.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## ThrottleKing

58559 is the part number for the 2012 Ferrari F104

I have not seen a photo of it but I wonder if the bodywork will have a stepped nose. I am also wondering when they might get the licensing for the Red Bull cars and how long after before they offer those bodies.

Jeremiah


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Found a recent post about the F1 rules for reference.


[/QUOTE]

Seems pretty clear cut to me, thanks for reposting Brian. Now if everyone would just read them...


----------



## Waltss2k

Well then the 1031 and 1032 rubber tires looks pretty legal to me because its a tamyia tire.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I just looked at the 2013 UF1 rules and their mains are 15 minutes long. This is another F1 series that runs around the world but is truly for guys that are very talented and serious about driving F1 cars. They even have two car teams just like real F1. And stop and go penalties for avoidable contact and rough driving as well as maintaining minimum speed. 

I need to weigh my car as well because they have a min weight rule but I seen some photos of their cars and there is a ton of lead added. I notice though that more weight is making the F1's handle better. Just for instance the UF1 min. weight rule is 1050g. I am just curious as to how much my car weighs now. 

Our TCS rules are a little less strict. LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Jonesy,

You need to look at the track in Jackson NJ http://www.jacksonrcracing.com/

They are holding one of the TCS races there in July the pavement looks awesome.

Jeremiah


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I showed everyone my f1 chassis with TWO sticks of lead weight added under battery. Weight is your friend. Walt has pics of my chassis where you can see weight placement, maybe he can post them? You can add spacers to raise top plate to allow the room for the weight if you don't have a round pack (like mine has in it) like most run in mini class. Adding a spacer to raise top plate is legal per the most strict tcs rule.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Waltss2k said:


> I just bought the new tires and wheels


I'm game for trying the new wheels and tires, if one of you guys would let me borrow one of your old stock sets to take home and mount and adjust, that would be appreciated. 

I am also going to try Jeremiah's suggestions on the tires I've got and see if I can get them more sticky (stickier?). More weight too as Chuck suggests. Adding weight is counter-intuitive, but it sounds like the thing to do.


----------



## martini13

ThrottleKing said:


> I just looked at the 2013 UF1 rules and their mains are 15 minutes long. This is another F1 series that runs around the world but is truly for guys that are very talented and serious about driving F1 cars. They even have two car teams just like real F1. And stop and go penalties for avoidable contact and rough driving as well as maintaining minimum speed.
> 
> I need to weigh my car as well because they have a min weight rule but I seen some photos of their cars and there is a ton of lead added. I notice though that more weight is making the F1's handle better. Just for instance the UF1 min. weight rule is 1050g. I am just curious as to how much my car weighs now.
> 
> Our TCS rules are a little less strict. LOL
> 
> Jeremiah


15min main??? HOLY COW...wake up marshall..lol


----------



## jtsbell

ThrottleKing said:


> Jonesy,
> 
> You need to look at the track in Jackson NJ http://www.jacksonrcracing.com/
> 
> They are holding one of the TCS races there in July the pavement looks awesome.
> 
> Jeremiah


Just wondering if it is still there after Sandy went through?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

That's a good question Jack. I feel for those folks up there. Its going to be a long time before "normal" returns...

Painted a body for my son last night. He's back to racing again now that some of his other school activities are less. Can't beat the Nissan 350Z body (190mm). I started running one on my car a long time ago and really like the way it fits the chassis and seems to have good down force. Probably because of the way the body curves in at the back. The air can get to the wing. 

Kyle picked the colors and scheme. I like it! Thanks to Walt for the wheels. They look great. Added a little rear toe too last night. We'll see if that helps the rear end get more planted. There was only about 1/2 degree in it. Now there's 1 1/2.


----------



## martini13

NICE JOB Mr.Black..WOW!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I'm game for trying the new wheels and tires, if one of you guys would let me borrow one of your old stock sets to take home and mount and adjust, that would be appreciated.
> 
> I am also going to try Jeremiah's suggestions on the tires I've got and see if I can get them more sticky (stickier?). More weight too as Chuck suggests. Adding weight is counter-intuitive, but it sounds like the thing to do.


How would you mount on a old set since the new tire mounts on a foam wheel?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Waltss2k said:


> How would you mount on a old set since the new tire mounts on a foam wheel?


I'm assuming they are the same overall size/diameter as the stock wheels your kit comes with? Just using them as a mock up more or less to adjust ride height. See, my back wheels are larger diameter than typical and my fronts are smaller than typical. Your modern F1's are the same front and back I thought. 

Thanks Mr. Martin! Guess I should take Kyle's advice more often.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Scott,

Sent you a PM

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Got it and responded. Thanks.

Maybe we should take this F1 tire/wheel discussion to a whole new level. LOL! Tamiya does make the Tyrell P34. When I was in high school this was the car we were all buzzing about. Tamiya's RC version is cool I think. I probably costs a little bit more for the extras.


----------



## Waltss2k

That body looks awesome Scott, one day I might be able to paint like that.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

One of the issues when running a front solid spool on the TC4 is that is is hard on the cvds. Even normal diffs will eventually wear out the pin holes on the aluminum bones. 

IRS makes aluminum bones for the TC3/TC4 that are thicker and also have 2 sets of holes for the cvd pin (After the 1st set of holes wear out you rotate to the 2nd.) They are currently being sold in their close-out section for $14 for a set of 2. Here is the link (http://teamirsrc.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=234)

They also have some other parts that will work on the TC3/TC4 as well (http://teamirsrc.com/index.php?main...t&search_in_description=1&keyword=tc3&x=0&y=0)


----------



## FrankNitti

IndyRC_Racer said:


> One of the issues when running a front solid spool on the TC4 is that is is hard on the cvds. Even normal diffs will eventually wear out the pin holes on the aluminum bones.
> 
> IRS makes aluminum bones for the TC3/TC4 that are thicker and also have 2 sets of holes for the cvd pin (After the 1st set of holes wear out you rotate to the 2nd.) They are currently being sold in their close-out section for $14 for a set of 2. Here is the link (http://teamirsrc.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=234)
> 
> They also have some other parts that will work on the TC3/TC4 as well (http://teamirsrc.com/index.php?main...t&search_in_description=1&keyword=tc3&x=0&y=0)


Brian, when can I find a ball diff for the front of the TC4 ?
Thanks..


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Team Associated makes a FT Lightweight Steel Diff Kit - Part# 31128 (http://teamassociated.com/parts/details/31128/)

Indy RC's hobby store had at least one of these kits for sale on Friday night. It was located on the pegs with the other Associated TC parts. This part can be used with the Electric TC3 and TC4's


----------



## FrankNitti

Thanks...I think I'll try the ball diff this Friday. Would you happen to know the part #


----------



## ThrottleKing

Ok I am already flipping out here at home. I need somewhere to race on road during the week becasue I truly am suffering waiting until Friday to race.:freak:

I cant stand it. I was out back running the 1/16 Grave Digger around our B-ball court and making F1 sounds.

Jeremiah


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Robo Sumo*

Hey, check out my son's autonomous robot for a robosumo class he has this semester. 

2-17.5 Ballistics
2-Mamba Monster speedos
2-BSR red cap tires
1- 2 cell SMC 3200 (car will run on a 3 cell Thunder Power 2200/65c) Faster.











It has since been powder coated textured black.


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> Ok I am already flipping out here at home. I need somewhere to race on road during the week becasue I truly am suffering waiting until Friday to race.:freak:
> 
> I cant stand it. I was out back running the 1/16 Grave Digger around our B-ball court and making F1 sounds.
> 
> Jeremiah


did you have tire warmers on the grave digger?


----------



## Waltss2k

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Team Associated makes a FT Lightweight Steel Diff Kit - Part# 31128 (http://teamassociated.com/parts/details/31128/)
> 
> Indy RC's hobby store had at least one of these kits for sale on Friday night. It was located on the pegs with the other Associated TC parts. This part can be used with the Electric TC3 and TC4's


I know Scott bought one Fri night because he was pitting next to me and was putting it together to run


----------



## Waltss2k

jonesy112 said:


> did you have tire warmers on the grave digger?


Am I going to have to get some of these tire warmers? Lol


----------



## FrankNitti

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Team Associated makes a FT Lightweight Steel Diff Kit - Part# 31128 (http://teamassociated.com/parts/details/31128/)
> 
> Indy RC's hobby store had at least one of these kits for sale on Friday night. It was located on the pegs with the other Associated TC parts. This part can be used with the Electric TC3 and TC4's


Thanks Brian and Walt, I'll call Indy tomorrow and see if the have one. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

Walt you have a PM..


----------



## AquaRacer

ThrottleKing you have a PM..


----------



## Waltss2k

Ok my F1 has the new rubber tires mounted up and ready to go, and I have a few new parts that should be here in time to get installed for Friday night.


----------



## crispy

What are the advantages/disadvantages of running a spool vs. a ball diff?

(Is there a gear diff too?)


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

rockin_bob13 said:


> Hey, check out my son's autonomous robot for a robosumo class he has this semester.


That is cool Bob! Brownsburg High School has a big robotics club. I've been suggesting to my son that he check it out. I'm concerned though that if he did get into it, my hobby parts and pieces would start missing. I'd get to the track on a Friday, pull the body off, and find out I'm missing a servo or other. LOL!


----------



## AquaRacer

Josh,
Would you order these parts for my F1. I'll pick them up Friday evening.
54537 - adjustable metal upright
54359 - Pitch Spring Set

Thank you,
Brian


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> What are the advantages/disadvantages of running a spool vs. a ball diff?
> 
> (Is there a gear diff too?)


A solid spool will make the car decelerate and accelerate in a straight line (both front wheels slowing or pulling equally) at the expense of less initial steering. It will have better mid corner and exit than a ball or gear diff

A ball diff and gear diff react mostly they same, however the gear diff is more consistant since you are using fluid weight to control the amount of slip in the differential as opposed to spring tension on balls. They will both give far more steering initially than a spool, but less steering on mid-corner and exit (due to the car rolling to the outside and causing the inside tire to "diff" out)

The tighter the ball diff or the thicker the fluid in a gear diff, the closer to a spool it will act. Some guys run 500k fluid or cleaning putty in their gear diff to make it act mostly like a spool, with just a little bit more turn in


This helpful at all?


----------



## Indy Rc

AquaRacer said:


> Josh,
> Would you order these parts for my F1. I'll pick them up Friday evening.
> 54537 - adjustable metal upright
> 54359 - Pitch Spring Set
> 
> Thank you,
> Brian


No problem!:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

Josh, when you get to the shop can you check and see if you have a associated part #3913 lightweight ball diff. 
Thanks..:thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> A solid spool will make the car decelerate and accelerate in a straight line (both front wheels slowing or pulling equally) at the expense of less initial steering. It will have better mid corner and exit than a ball or gear diff
> 
> A ball diff and gear diff react mostly they same, however the gear diff is more consistant since you are using fluid weight to control the amount of slip in the differential as opposed to spring tension on balls. They will both give far more steering initially than a spool, but less steering on mid-corner and exit (due to the car rolling to the outside and causing the inside tire to "diff" out)
> 
> The tighter the ball diff or the thicker the fluid in a gear diff, the closer to a spool it will act. Some guys run 500k fluid or cleaning putty in their gear diff to make it act mostly like a spool, with just a little bit more turn in
> 
> 
> This helpful at all?


It does. But it seems that a ball diff in conjunction with sway bars to decrease the roll, seems like the way to go?


----------



## Waltss2k

Here we go.....


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> It does. But it seems that a ball diff in conjunction with sway bars to decrease the roll, seems like the way to go?


That will help, but in order to eliminate all the roll, you would have such a think sway bar on there that you would have hardly any side to side weight transfer, have no tire side bite and there for not have the lateral grip from the center of the corner to the exit, causing the car to push and not be able to carry as much corner speed off the corner. 

Chassis roll (in moderation) is your friend. It will get the car to stick and drive around the corner. 

Alot of people dont like the feel of a spool, but I would HIGHLY recommend learning to drive with one if you are still new-ish to the on-road game. Very very rarely have I seen people be as fast with a ball diff (or loose gear diff) up front as with a spool. 

The key to fast lap times is slow in (the corner), fast off (the corner). Its better to carry a little extra speed down the entire straight than it is to only carry it for another 2 ft getting into a corner.


----------



## crispy

But slow into the corner means that Franklin runs over you from behind!


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> It does. But it seems that a ball diff in conjunction with sway bars to decrease the roll, seems like the way to go?


Sway bars aid the car in limiting or preventing chassis roll as well as balancing weight distribution through the corner. The diff/spool will control how the front tracks through the corner. Me personally, I dislike a spool because of the torque steer and the brake dive. To some they might be faster but others like the smoother turn in and braking of the diff. Gear diff all the way over a ball. ball diffs require more time and maintanance and can slip occasionally.

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

After driving my Tc6 and my Tc4 I like the Tc6 over the Tc4, I like how the spool drives in and out of the corners. Yea its a much more expensive chassis to buy but I have grown to reall like it a lot, and big thanks to Jonsey for tweaking and setting it up.


----------



## Waltss2k

I just wish I could get my 1/12 scale to drive and handle like my VTA.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> But slow into the corner means that Franklin runs over you from behind!


Ouch...I can only do that if I'm behind you...right ?? Next time your in the A-main (VTA\ TT01) I'll try and stay in front of you. :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

FYI: There is *NO* gear diff option available for the TC3 or TC4 shaft drive cars. Here are the front diff options for the TC3/TC4 transmission (that I'm aware of).

- Ball diff (you can find plastic, aluminum, steel outdrives)
- Solid spool (you can find steel or aluminum spools)
- Slipper diff/spool (all options are homemade which usually require removing the diff balls and replacing the diff rings with some type of abrasive material - such as thin cardboard)
- One-way diff (acts like a spool during acceleration, but offers no braking under deceleration. May not be allowed in VTA at all tracks)

Personally I prefer the ball diff in the TC4, because it suits my driving style/setup. Learning to drive a spool can have benefits, but it will require modifications to driving style and setup (compared to a ball diff). 

My personal experience racing a ball diff in VTA is that it allows *ME* to drive deep into a corner, late brake, and try to make a pass on the inside. This comes in handy on tight corners/180's leading to a narrow straight. Where running a ball diff is a disadvantage is a medium speed or slow corner leading to a long wide straight. If you get these types of corners wrong, you can lift the inside front tire and loose grip = slow to accelerate.

The TC4 club racer comes with a spool up front, which is a good option. It is not necessary to go to a ball diff to do well. However if you do buy the lightened steel diff and decide you don't like that, you can always replace the plastic diff at the rear of the car. The steel diffs are much more durable.

The bottom line in VTA is that driving/setup are the most important things to focus on. I've seen many different combos of chassis/speed control/settings do well, but the common thing with all of them was they had a car that was easy for them to drive (fast).


----------



## THE READER

i have been using a spool for a long time . i still am , but really i dont like the thing it seams to be doing to my car. . the bigest thing i seam to notice , is it give me to much front end bite. and the car always feels like im racing on marbles. way to much steering . but when i turn my steering rate down some . then i push real bad ?? so im going back to my ball diff , much more controlable.. by the way im driving an xray 2009 . that could be some of my problem. . thank you Jonesy for your input on this subject. very interesting!:thumbsup:

Bob Yelle


----------



## AquaRacer

Indy Rc said:


> No problem!:thumbsup:



Thank you Josh, cya on Friday!!!!! Is it Friday yet!! I am ready for some more racing already.:wave:


----------



## cwoods34

Ball diffs are the worst option for the front of a car. Brian only runs one because there aren't gear diffs for the TC3/4.... I'd guarantee he'd pick up a tenth or two if gear diffs were an option.

Ball diffs slip. This is the last thing you want in a class with limited power. Gear diffs provide the same rotational effect but do NOT slip.

Gear diffs require a smoother and more consistent line to maintain corner speed, but they do make the car a little easier to drive.

Spools are more difficult to drive, but there is more room for error. You can recover from inconsistent lines better, and you'll have a bit more braking action. You can typically also take the shortest lines around the track.


----------



## crispy

Arrrrgh! I'm so confused... 

Walt, you were right. "Here we go!"


----------



## crispy

*Attn: Mike Jackson*

(I know he reads these but doesn't post.)

The M06 is repaired and ready for you on Friday night.


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> Arrrrgh! I'm so confused...
> 
> Walt, you were right. "Here we go!"


well i think the bottom line here is that ball diff --gear diff-- spool . are all option and is not for everybody . it all depend on what is right for you with your driving style. and set up . soooo, try them all if you can and then pick what is best for you. your personal lap times will tell you.


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> (I know he reads these but doesn't post.)
> 
> The M06 is repaired and ready for you on Friday night.


Ready for who?


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> Ready for who?


I put it in the Title line, so the font was different.

Mike Jackson is going to run it.

He's trying to get his old TC3 together to run VTA as well.


----------



## crispy

THE READER said:


> well i think the bottom line here is that ball diff --gear diff-- spool . are all option and is not for everybody . it all depend on what is right for you with your driving style. and set up . soooo, try them all if you can and then pick what is best for you. your personal lap times will tell you.


I'm still trying to figure out what my driving style is...


----------



## FrankNitti

THE READER said:


> well i think the bottom line here is that ball diff --gear diff-- spool . are all option and is not for everybody . it all depend on what is right for you with your driving style. and set up . soooo, try them all if you can and then pick what is best for you. your personal lap times will tell you.


Well said Bob, to each his own, we all have a different style and we have to find out what works best for our own driving style. Thanks to Jonsey, Cody and Brian for there insight on the subject, I have learned alot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> I put it in the Title line, so the font was different.
> 
> Mike Jackson is going to run it.
> 
> He's trying to get his old TC3 together to run VTA as well.


I'm still thinking about getting mine back.


----------



## THE READER

Waltss2k said:


> I'm still thinking about getting mine back.


let me know if you do, ill bring mine back out. coopers are still a lot of fun to race.i think i have more fun with them then anyother car i have.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

FrankNitti said:


> Ouch...I can only do that if I'm behind you...right ?? Next time your in the A-main (VTA TT01) I'll try and stay in front of you. :thumbsup:


Now THAT's funny!


----------



## davidl

FrankNitti said:


> Well said Bob, to each his own, we all have a different style and we have to find out what works best for our own driving style. Thanks to Jonsey, Cody and Brian for there insight on the subject, I have learned alot. :thumbsup:


 
I am using 2-way bearings on the front of my car and I am pleased with the speed. It fits my style pretty well.:hat:


----------



## BadSign

Don't you people have jobs? How are you on the internet all afternoon?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Smart phones. They are evil. I rue the day my company made me carry one. Always tempted to see what's going on hobby world!

You guys are always more fun to talk to than clients.


----------



## Waltss2k

I do most of my posting by phone.


----------



## Waltss2k

Come on already, is it Friday yet.


----------



## crispy

*No activity here in almost an entire day?*

What's up with that?

Somebody poke Walt with a stick.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Get your F1's out. I do believe I will be there Friday. I am as always excited to run F1. Besides tire warmers I now have the flashing brake light to bring more scale realism into it. I am torn between three cars right now as I want the Schumacher Mercedes, Force India, Red Bull. I have found some bodies on EBAY that have the new step nose to make it as scale as possible. Only problem with that is that I do not know the quality of lexan or the plastic wings. Soon I will have the Pirelli Yellow and Red sidewalls. If I could figure out how to chuck the tires in a lathe and cut them I would make rain tires. LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

I keep meaning to look for the rear blinking light. Where did you get yours Jeremiah


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

F1 flashing rear LED
----------

Here is a DIY tutorial on how to build your own scale F1 flashing red LED (http://thercracer.blogspot.co.uk/2010/01/f1-led-light-tutorial.html). You might be able to find all the materials needed at Radio Shack, but I've personally seen everything at Frys Electronics located in Fishers, IN (off the I-69 & 96th exit)

Tom Johnson also added a LED light to his F1. His Hobbytalk username is *RAILROADER*.

Here is a good R/C F1 general discusion thread on RCTECH.NET (http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/248642-1-10-r-c-f1s-pics-discussions-whatever.html). This is where I got the link to the DIY build. Keep in mind that Indy RC Raceway has their own rules for the F1 class before using any tips/suggestions you might find in this thread. If in doubt, check with the rules/local racer director if it is legal for your/our local track.


----------



## crispy

Aren't they only flashing during wet conditions?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

IIRC, they flash during wet conditions, when the safety car is on the track, when the cars enter/exit the pits, and they may also flash during the pre-race warm-up lap.

I do know there is a switch inside the car that the driver can use to turn the light on/off. I've seen where a race has gone from wet to dry conditions and a driver has forgotten to switch the light off. 

----------

There is a way to wire the LED to be on/blinking when no power is being applied to the motor (like a brake) and off when accelerating. This requires an on/off relay to be wired into the circuit as well as connecting the LED to the signal wire on the motor and a power source.

I remember seeing someone post about how they did this to make DIY rear brakes lights without having to buy an R/C light kit with brakes. If I find that information I will post it.


----------



## ThrottleKing

It's Wed. and I am getting amped up for some F1 action in two days. :woohoo:

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

I also wanted to know if we could bump up the F1 main time to at least 6 min if not 8 min, as I posted before other tracks that run the UF1 series run 15 min mains. It never hurts to ask.:thumbsup:

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> It's Wed. and I am getting amped up for some F1 action in two days. :woohoo:
> 
> Jeremiah


I almost bought one today... Almost...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

One more F1! 

I picked up the used one they had upstairs at Indy RC last night. Mounting gear it in this evening if I get some workshop time. My son Kyle loved the F1 class when he saw it. I didn't want to give up mine (heck no!), so I got this one for him to run. 

I've added some graphics and gone through the chassis with my manual from the Wolf WR1. This is the exact same chassis. F103 front end, with an F104 rear end. So, what I learn on one, I will be able to use on the other and parts as well. Should be on the track Friday night!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Sorry for the double post. Have no idea why that happens sometimes.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> One more F1!
> 
> I picked up the used one they had upstairs at Indy RC last night. Mounting gear it in this evening if I get some workshop time. My son Kyle loved the F1 class when he saw it. I didn't want to give up mine (heck no!), so I got this one for him to run.
> 
> We've added some graphics and gone through the chassis with my manual from the Wolf WR1. This is the exact same chassis. F103 front end, with an F104 rear end. So, what I learn on one, I will be able to use on the other and parts as well. Should be on the track Friday night!


News so nice, you posted it twice. 
That makes at least 6. C'mon, Crispy, join the party.


----------



## crispy

You can say that again...


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> I almost bought one today... Almost...


I know I saw a few 104X's and Pro versions over on RCTECh for sale. Not trying to shew anyone from a new kit but they come with a few hop ups already that you might upgrade to anyway. Could save you some money down the road.

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm hoping some new hop ups come in for mine this week, but regardless its still ready for Friday. Looks like the F1 class is starting to grow. Come on Crispy you know your about to hang up the mini Cooper so now you can fill the void with an F1


----------



## Waltss2k

IndyHobbies.com said:


> One more F1!
> 
> I picked up the used one they had upstairs at Indy RC last night. Mounting gear it in this evening if I get some workshop time. My son Kyle loved the F1 class when he saw it. I didn't want to give up mine (heck no!), so I got this one for him to run.
> 
> We've added some graphics and gone through the chassis with my manual from the Wolf WR1. This is the exact same chassis. F103 front end, with an F104 rear end. So, what I learn on one, I will be able to use on the other and parts as well. Should be on the track Friday night!


Nice. That used to be spankys F1, but before that it was Mike Resios ( I know I butchered Mikes name sorry)


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> I'm hoping some new hop ups come in for mine this week, but regardless its still ready for Friday. Looks like the F1 class is starting to grow. Come on Crispy you know your about to hang up the mini Cooper so now you can fill the void with an F1


I'm hanging up the Mini because three classes is stressing me out what with breakages and all.

Adding F1 back to the mix doesn't solve that!

It'll will be after Thanksgiving before I have a chance of having one.

BTW, is there racing next Friday? Assume so, although I won't be there...


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm hoping so. I know there is some people going to Fort Wayne next Friday to run there Black Friday trophy race.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> I'm hanging up the Mini because three classes is stressing me out what with breakages and all.
> 
> (


Have you ever considered if you stop breaking things and your stress level would go down? :thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> I'm hanging up the Mini because three classes is stressing me out what with breakages and all.
> 
> Adding F1 back to the mix doesn't solve that!
> 
> It'll will be after Thanksgiving before I have a chance of having one.
> 
> BTW, is there racing next Friday? Assume so, although I won't be there...


Crispy has stumbled onto the secret.

3 classes in a night is way too many, 2 is even sometimes too much if there arent enough entries to space out the times your running enough. 

I have had way more fun running one class and being able to race, BS and help others than when I would try to run 2 or 3 in a night. Your driving will improve, you will be less stressed and you will have an overall more enjoyable night there.

Not to discourage anyone from running multiple classes, just pointing that out if anyone ever started feeling overwhelmed or like the fun isnt in it anymore.


----------



## ThrottleKing

F1 is great, Even under the TCS rules.

You can run any 21.5 brushless motor you want.
You can run any Tamiya F1 rubber tire you want
You can run any version F1 from Tamiya (Indy RC Only) 104 everywhere else
You can run any F1 body style
You can run any ESC (BlinkyOnly)
You can run any Tamiya Silvercan 540
You can run any 6 cell NiMh battery
You can run any 2 cell hardcase lipo under 6000 40C
There are more but now its dinner time. LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## THE READER

jonesy112 said:


> Crispy has stumbled onto the secret.
> 
> 3 classes in a night is way too many, 2 is even sometimes too much if there arent enough entries to space out the times your running enough.
> 
> I have had way more fun running one class and being able to race, BS and help others than when I would try to run 2 or 3 in a night. Your driving will improve, you will be less stressed and you will have an overall more enjoyable night there.
> 
> Not to discourage anyone from running multiple classes, just pointing that out if anyone ever started feeling overwhelmed or like the fun isnt in it anymore.


right on !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I like running more than one class if there's a nice break between heats. I get my enjoyment out of seeing them run so more cars is more fun. But that's just me. If there's not much of a break, like last week, then it's too much to keep up with for sure.


----------



## j21moss

I bet Bob Yelle remembers a guy who raced at the Old Soccer Field ran at least 5-6 different classes on Saturday night. The boys name is Mike Bruce but don't remember the Dad's name. I just remember he always has a very long pit table all by himself.. but of course those were the good ole days where there would be at least 125 entries and race until 2-3am in the morning


----------



## Waltss2k

Omg I just got done installing the new 104 hop up diff and rear hubs, man what a difference. I recommend for sure it is the smoothest. Wow now I can't wait to run F1 . And as for running more then one class, yes its a challenge but if all your cars are right and your not breaking parts its enjoyable for me. And if it gets too much then a back off of a class. But I definitely like getting more Bang for my buck.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Well, I got up early this morning, thanks to our dog who was pretty much convinced that an Alien spacecraft had landed in the backyard (4 AM!). But that gave me time to get everything installed in the new-to-us F1. 

The only thing that's missing is some sort of antenna mount. Indy RC, do you have a Tamiya or similar antenna mount in stock? If not, any of my fellow racers have something I can buy from you that will suffice? I checked my parts boxes but didn't have anything that would work. Those darn antennas are pretty important I've heard.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Scott,

I think I have something if you can't come up with one. I am just sitting in the van waiting for a customer to get up and answer the door, I guess they really don't want their gas turned on.

I sure do like this new laptop in my van, it's good and bad because I can shop online all day

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I will try to find something today Jermiah. Thanks for helping. I don't want to spend $6.00 in gas to buy a $2.00 part but maybe work will take me by a hobby shop. 

I can fabricate one out of brass tubing and make a surface mount of some sort tonight but that is a last resort.


----------



## Waltss2k

I don't even run an antenna mount on any kind of antenna . Course the spectrum antenna wire is short anyway so it wouldn't matter.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Waltss2k said:


> I don't even run an antenna mount on any kind of antenna . Course the spectrum antenna wire is short anyway so it wouldn't matter.


Mine's longer than yours... 

So, it needs a strong anchor.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I am in the process of cleaning up my R/C hoard today. I will look at the F103/F104 manual to see where the antennae mounts on the chassis. I know I have a few various things that will work, but want to make sure they would fit on an F1 car.

----------

A lot of posts about F1, but we need to give some shout-outs to the other great classes running at Indy R/C Raceway

- Mini Coopers is a great class for every level of racer
- TT-01 class has some of the closest racing and a lot of great bodies being raced
- VTA is the class where you can see Vintage pony cars racing side by side
- USGT has great bodies and faster speeds. A good class for racers wanting to test their skills
- 1/12 has the most grip and the longest heats/mains. Easy to race but challenging to master.

Plenty of good classes to choose from for good indoor carpet racing.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I am in the process of cleaning up my R/C hoard today. I will look at the F103/F104 manual to see where the antennae mounts on the chassis.


Here's the piece I'm missing...

It mounts with a screw from the underside.


----------



## Waltss2k

I have one of those you can have


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I am in the process of cleaning up my R/C hoard today. I will look at the F103/F104 manual to see where the antennae mounts on the chassis. I know I have a few various things that will work, but want to make sure they would fit on an F1 car.
> 
> ----------
> 
> A lot of posts about F1, but we need to give some shout-outs to the other great classes running at Indy R/C Raceway
> 
> - Mini Coopers is a great class for every level of racer
> - TT-01 class has some of the closest racing and a lot of great bodies being raced
> - VTA is the class where you can see Vintage pony cars racing side by side
> - USGT has great bodies and faster speeds. A good class for racers wanting to test their skills
> - 1/12 has the most grip and the longest heats/mains. Easy to race but challenging to master.
> 
> Plenty of good classes to choose from for good indoor carpet racing.


 While I agree ther are several good classes. I however refuse to let F1 die again so I will mention it when ever I get the chance.LOL I have been into Indy cars and F1 before and had it fade away. Not this time. We have a good group of guys this time that love the scale realism of more than all else. We have been sticking strictly to theTCS guidlines and I think all are happy to be running the class in ts current direction. As long as we don't start disecting what TCS has laid out for us I think we will grow and hang around for awhile.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

Whose Lotus F103 was that at the store?
What is the story on it?
Almost bought it, but didn't know what parts were missing.


----------



## crispy

Shock oil weight?

What is everyone running in their TT-01?

VTA?

I used the Tamiya oil that came with the TT-01 when I built it. That's 30wt right?


----------



## ThrottleKing

In my Quater scale I use only Associated Silicone oil. I believe it is now made by Lucas Oil for them.

For my 1/10 scale stuff I use the Losi oils because of the color identification dye they put in it. 

Jeremiah


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> Shock oil weight?
> 
> What is everyone running in their TT-01?
> 
> VTA?
> 
> I used the Tamiya oil that came with the TT-01 when I built it. That's 30wt right?


losi 35wt front and back on tto1, , same on the vta


----------



## crispy

THE READER said:


> losi 35wt front and back on tto1, , same on the vta


I have Associated, and I have 30wt or 40wt.

Higher or lower?


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> I have Associated, and I have 30wt or 40wt.
> 
> Higher or lower?



put 40 in the front and 30 in the rear


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> put 40 in the front and 30 in the rear


Thanks!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Waltss2k said:


> I have one of those you can have


Thank you Walt! I owe you one.


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> Whose Lotus F103 was that at the store?
> What is the story on it?
> Almost bought it, but didn't know what parts were missing.


I think that was Walt's- and It looked complete to me last Friday, can't remember if it had foams or rubber tires.


----------



## crispy

BadSign said:


> I think that was Walt's- and It looked complete to me last Friday, can't remember if it had foams or rubber tires.


It had rubbers, but they took them off and sold them with the one Scott bought.

I'll give it more consideration and possibly get it tomorrow. The big thing in its favor, is that it already has a painted body...


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> It had rubbers, but they took them off and sold them with the one Scott bought.
> 
> I'll give it more consideration and possibly get it tomorrow. The big thing in its favor, is that it already has a painted body...


Is it a 103 or 104w? You might want to check. Not all the parts are cross compatible. Obviously the front arms are different and the rear t plates. You can buy the 104 diff but you will need the axle too for it to work.

Just thinking out loud.

Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

It is a 103, I've seen it.


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> It had rubbers, but they took them off and sold them with the one Scott bought.
> 
> I'll give it more consideration and possibly get it tomorrow. The big thing in its favor, is that it already has a painted body...


Keep in mind, if you want the 1031 and 1032 option rubber tires, you'll need to buy F104 Foam wheels. The front wheels require different bearings then standard 103's.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I should be at the track by noon.:hat:


Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> I should be at the track by noon.:hat:
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


You got it bad! :freak:


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> Whose Lotus F103 was that at the store?
> What is the story on it?
> Almost bought it, but didn't know what parts were missing.


The yellow lotus up at the hobby shop was mine. It is complete. I even put turnbuckels on it to make it easier to adjust. It had foam tires on it when I traded in. The only issue I had was the rear diff for which you can buy the aluminum hop up diff which will fit the 103 and 104 which is what I just put on mine and I would strongly recommen or I will give you the diff out of my 104. I will be there tonight if you have anymore questions about it.


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> You got it bad! :freak:


yeah the track wont even be set up yet.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> The yellow lotus up at the hobby shop was mine. It is complete. I even put turnbuckels on it to make it easier to adjust. It had foam tires on it when I traded in. The only issue I had was the rear diff for which you can buy the aluminum hop up diff which will fit the 103 and 104 which is what I just put on mine and I would strongly recommen or I will give you the diff out of my 104. I will be there tonight if you have anymore questions about it.


If it is still there, we will look at it together so I can do a complete inventory of what is needed. I picked it up yesterday and everything fell off the right rear hub. Someone had absconded with the wheel nut.


----------



## Waltss2k

Yea someone must have robbed something or tried too. I will look at it with you because all it needed was electronics.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well, I stll have unused vac. time that I can't carry over and there is only so many hours I can have left by today that will fall off unless I use them. This puts me right on the line. We don't do to many family vac. due to scheduling conflicts and just the way some places have become. 

Are you happy now , I am getting depressed. LOL


Jeremiah


----------



## FrankNitti

ThrottleKing said:


> Are you happy now , I am getting depressed. LOL
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


Dont get depressed... you know if you get there and the track is not set up you can help create another great track for this evening, for the past several weeks the layouts have been fun to drive. thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

FrankNitti said:


> Dont get depressed... you know if you get there and the track is not set up you can help create another great track for this evening, for the past several weeks the layouts have been fun to drive. thumbsup:


yeah, what he said :thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

ThrottleKing said:


> Well, I stll have unused vac. time that I can't carry over and there is only so many hours I can have left by today that will fall off unless I use them. This puts me right on the line. We don't do to many family vac. due to scheduling conflicts and just the way some places have become.
> 
> Are you happy now , I am getting depressed. LOL
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


At least you will have the track down pat.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> I should be at the track by noon.:hat:
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


No fair!


----------



## BadSign

just gave my kids the 5 minute warning- then we're out the door!


----------



## BadSign

Viva F1!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

INDY RC RACEWAY - FRIDAY NIGHT RACING (11/16/2012)

Mini Coopers (A Main)
-----------
1..32..5:02.232..(8.905) Mike Jackson
2..31..5:05.268..(9.325) zuma
3..29..5:00.640..(8.852) Roger Spangler
4..28..5:06.043..(9.393) Ben James
5..24..5:07.974..(10.770) Mike Vaught
6..13..3:14.335..(7.721) Scott Doyle
7..13..3:21.536..(11.040) Aydan Baldwin
8..xx..x:xx.xxx..(x.xxx) Doug James (DNS)


VTA (B Main)
----------
1..37..5:06.757..(8.183) Nick Campbell
2..36..5:04.298..(7.938) Scott Black
3..20..3:21.317..(9.016) John Saylor
4..xx..x:xx.xxx..(x.xxx) David McCreavy (DNS)


VTA (A Main)
----------
1..56..7:07.076..(7.529) Chuck Phaler (TC3)
2..56..7:07.455..(7.411) Brian Smith (TC3)
3..55..7:05.092..(7.529) Steve Martin(XRAY)
4..52..7.00.674..(7.680) Bob Cordell (TC5)
5..51..6:44.699..(7.640) Walt Arthur
6..49..7:08.022..(7.874) Gary Crispin (TC4)
7..17..2:23.961..(8:074) Nick Campbell


TT-01 (B Main)
----------
1..37..5:05.268..(8.072) Nick Campbell
2..36..5:03.726..(8.190) Doug James
3..36..5:05.528..(7.974) zuma
4..35..5:04.926..(8.070) Roger Spangler
5..34..5:07.623..(8.331) Caleb Dollinger


TT-01 (A Main)
----------
1..45..6:05.500..(7.707) Spanky
2..44..6:05.570..(7.998) Dave Cook
3..43..6:01.584..(8.037) Doug James
4..43..6:03.279..(7.887) Bob Yelle
5..42..6:10.637..(7.817) David Franklin
6..41..6:02.805..(7.964) Gary Crispin
7..19..2:36.444..(8.165) zuma


USGT (B Main)
-----------
1..37..5:02.008..(7.733) Kyle Black
2..37..5:03.083..(7.692) James Purvis
3..37..5:06.146..(7.634) Steve Larracey
4..34..5:02.478..(7.811) Andre Jones
5..30..5:01.438..(8.603) Bruce Olson


USGT (A Main)
-----------
1..57..7:05.380..(6.978) Jeremiah Ward
2..56..7:03.740..(7.312) Bob Cordell
3..56..7:05.933..(7.048) Steve Martin
4..51..7:00.743..(7.353) Andy Dollinger
5..51..7:05.573..(7.626) Nick Campbell
6..48..7:03.678..(7.550) Kyle Black
7..31..5:42.394..(7.688) Brian Brozek


1/12 17.5 (B Main)
----------
1..34..4:00.832..(6.713) Walt Arthur
2..30..3:32.833..(6.716) Jon Landers
3..20..2:40.658..(6.856) Kenyan Helm
4..03..0:47.225..(6.858) David Franklin


1/12 17.5 (A Main)
----------
1..63..7:01.640..(6.477) David Lee
2..62..7:03.503..(6.553) Domenic Reese
3..61..7:01.409..(6.685) Walt Arthur
4..21..2:29.597..(6.688) Dan Rennekamp
5..19..2:04.331..(6.610) Daniel Rennekamp
6..02..0:08.133..(7.168) Chuck Phaler


F1 TCS Rubber Tire (A Main)
----------
1..48..6:07.416..(7.183) Jeremiah Ward
2..45..6:02.786..(7.567) Walt Arthur
3..36..6:06.822..(8.791) Scott Black
4..34..6:06.045..(8.007) Brian Vanderveen
5..31..6:01.171..(8.899) Kyle Black
6..24..3:27.546..(7.773) Brian Brozek


----------



## Indy Rc

IndyRC_Racer said:


> INDY RC RACEWAY - FRIDAY NIGHT RACING (11/16/2012)
> 
> Mini Coopers (A Main)
> -----------
> 1..32..5:02.232..(8.905) Mike Jackson
> 2..31..5:05.268..(9.325) zuma
> 3..29..5:00.640..(8.852) Roger Spangler
> 4..28..5:06.043..(9.393) Ben James
> 5..24..5:07.974..(10.770) Mike Vaught
> 6..13..3:14.335..(7.721) Scott Doyle
> 7..13..3:21.536..(11.040) Aydan Baldwin
> 8..xx..x:xx.xxx..(x.xxx) Doug James (DNS)
> 
> 
> VTA (B Main)
> ----------
> 1..37..5:06.757..(8.183) Nick Campbell
> 2..36..5:04.298..(7.938) Scott Black
> 3..20..3:21.317..(9.016) John Saylor
> 4..xx..x:xx.xxx..(x.xxx) David McCreavy (DNS)
> 
> 
> VTA (A Main)
> ----------
> 1..56..7:07.076..(7.529) Chuck Phaler (TC3)
> 2..56..7:07.455..(7.411) Brian Smith (TC3)
> 3..55..7:05.092..(7.529) Steve Martin(XRAY)
> 4..52..7.00.674..(7.680) Bob Cordell (TC5)
> 5..51..6:44.699..(7.640) Walt Arthur
> 6..49..7:08.022..(7.874) Gary Crispin (TC4)
> 7..17..2:23.961..(8:074) Nick Campbell
> 
> 
> TT-01 (B Main)
> ----------
> 1..37..5:05.268..(8.072) Nick Campbell
> 2..36..5:03.726..(8.190) Doug James
> 3..36..5:05.528..(7.974) zuma
> 4..35..5:04.926..(8.070) Roger Spangler
> 5..34..5:07.623..(8.331) Caleb Dollinger
> 
> 
> TT-01 (A Main)
> ----------
> 1..45..6:05.500..(7.707) Spanky
> 2..44..6:05.570..(7.998) Dave Cook
> 3..43..6:01.584..(8.037) Doug James
> 4..43..6:03.279..(7.887) Bob Yelle
> 5..42..6:10.637..(7.817) David Franklin
> 6..41..6:02.805..(7.964) Gary Crispin
> 7..19..2:36.444..(8.165) zuma
> 
> 
> USGT (B Main)
> -----------
> 1..37..5:02.008..(7.733) Kyle Black
> 2..37..5:03.083..(7.692) James Purvis
> 3..37..5:06.146..(7.634) Steve Larracey
> 4..34..5:02.478..(7.811) Andre Jones
> 5..30..5:01.438..(8.603) Bruce Olson
> 
> 
> USGT (A Main)
> -----------
> 1..57..7:05.380..(6.978) Jeremiah Ward
> 2..56..7:03.740..(7.312) Bob Cordell
> 3..56..7:05.933..(7.048) Steve Martin
> 4..51..7:00.743..(7.353) Andy Dollinger
> 5..51..7:05.573..(7.626) Nick Campbell
> 6..48..7:03.678..(7.550) Kyle Black
> 7..31..5:42.394..(7.688) Brian Brozek
> 
> 
> 1/12 17.5 (B Main)
> ----------
> 1..34..4:00.832..(6.713) Walt Arthur
> 2..30..3:32.833..(6.716) Jon Landers
> 3..20..2:40.658..(6.856) Kenyan Helm
> 4..03..0:47.225..(6.858) David Franklin
> 
> 
> 1/12 17.5 (A Main)
> ----------
> 1..63..7:01.640..(6.477) David Lee
> 2..62..7:03.503..(6.553) Domenic Reese
> 3..61..7:01.409..(6.685) Walt Arthur
> 4..21..2:29.597..(6.688) Dan Rennekamp
> 5..19..2:04.331..(6.610) Daniel Rennekamp
> 6..02..0:08.133..(7.168) Chuck Phaler
> 
> 
> F1 TCS Rubber Tire (A Main)
> ----------
> 1..48..6:07.416..(7.183) Jeremiah Ward
> 2..45..6:02.786..(7.567) Walt Arthur
> 3..36..6:06.822..(8.791) Scott Black
> 4..34..6:06.045..(8.007) Brian Vanderveen
> 5..31..6:01.171..(8.899) Kyle Black
> 6..24..3:27.546..(7.773) Brian Brozek


Thanks Brian! 

Great night tonight, 56 entries! Thanks to all that made it out!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Waltss2k said:


> Yea someone must have robbed something or tried too. I will look at it with you because all it needed was electronics.


Here's the scoop: The guys at the track had temporarily turned the 103/104 I bought into an Indycar type oval racer. They said they were thinking about adding that class to their thursday night line up. They took the foams off Walt's F103 and put them on the 103/104 chassis that I ended up buying. It was pretty cool. 17.5 brushless, foams, Speed Passion ESC and I guess it flew! 

When I wanted to buy it, they turned it back into the F1 car that was originally traded in. The rubber tires I had on it last night are the original tires to my car, not Walt's. The foams were originally with Walt's 103. Mystery solved.


----------



## BadSign

Indy Rc said:


> Thanks Brian!
> 
> Great night tonight, 56 entries! Thanks to all that made it out!


Nice smooth program again Josh, thanks for the extra time before the F1 main. 

BTW, you have a PM.


----------



## j21moss

Great Turnout!!!! Like the turnout for the F1 and also happy something might happen for open wheel Indycar on Thurs Hoping sometime this season I can run some roadcourse, just not that good at it. Doesn't make sense that I can do stadium racing with no issues but without the jumps, it's something different for sure.


----------



## crispy

j21moss said:


> Great Turnout!!!! Like the turnout for the F1 and also happy something might happen for open wheel Indycar on Thurs Hoping sometime this season I can run some roadcourse, just not that good at it. Doesn't make sense that I can do stadium racing with no issues but without the jumps, it's something different for sure.


Mike Jackson ran on-road last night, and after crashing out in both heats, and breaking two Minis, managed to run away with the A-Main.

Plus it gave his pit crew something to do...

Just Do It!


----------



## crispy

I watched the video of the A-Main last night. First time I could watch the action up front.






I didn't realize it, what with being on the driver's stand and all, but Chuck and Brian were nose to tail for the entire 7 minutes.

Amazing race.


----------



## Indy Rc

crispy said:


> I watched the video of the A-Main last night. First time I could watch the action up front.
> 
> Indy RC Raceway VTA A Main 11.16.12 - YouTube
> 
> I didn't realize it, what with being on the driver's stand and all, but Chuck and Brian were nose to tail for the entire 7 minutes.
> 
> Amazing race.


That was a great race!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> I didn't realize it, what with being on the driver's stand and all, but Chuck and Brian were nose to tail for the entire 7 minutes. Amazing race.


I agree! Have you guys ever seen ME drive MY VTA car like that? Wow! Am I ever impressed with myself! I know it looked like Brian Smith was driving it, but I was actually driving it with a little hidden transmitter in my pocket.


----------



## crispy

Is it Bruce doing the videos? I'll bring my pocket HD camcorder for him to use next time I'm there...

Strike that, I'll probably be watching the A-main, so in that case, I'll let Brian drive the yellow over white Camaro which ought to be good for one more position than the orange one... and record it myself.

Had Steve not had that one little bobble, it might have been nose to tail to nose to tail for the full seven minutes.


----------



## Waltss2k

Had I not got taken out it could have been nose to tail times 4


----------



## Waltss2k

I think we need to go back to the VTA starts for the A main.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Waltss2k said:


> I think we need to go back to the VTA starts for the A main.


They are cooler.

+1!


----------



## crispy

I've always been in favor of more spacing on starts. Even 8' or so between cars. 

Qualifying means something when you do that.

The spacing means everyone should get through turn one.

And the gap isn't insurmountable.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> Had I not got taken out it could have been nose to tail times 4


It happens to all of us. 

Walt, you have really started to step it up in the F1 car. Your right there, a few more tweaks and I am going to be in trouble. Now I am not a professional by any means, average at best. I can tell your doing alright and will be right there possibly by next week. "I hope not" LOL. Good job Walt.

Scott, Sauce those tires and bag them till Fri.. Just as a suggestion to you, you might look at a TRF center shock Tamiya (53901) to help with rear traction and this front end Tamiya (51244) then you can use 104 king pins and adjust ride height.

Now all we need is for Josh to order in some SXT 3.0 traction compound for us. Last night I had a terrible headache and I believe it was from tire dope smells, not the first time that has happened to me but I was using Niftech odorless and Martin was using Jack. SXT works well and is odorless. Not saying everyone to use it but I like it and Paragon has been giving me headaches on the way home that past few weeks so I wont use it anymore.

Jeremiah


----------



## Indy Rc

ThrottleKing said:


> Now all we need is for Josh to order in some SXT 3.0 traction compound for us.


We will have some in next week.:thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Thank You, Josh





Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Darn it,

Can someone tell me how to just quote part of a paragraph and not the whole thing like Josh just did in post 3027?

Sorry I am a little computer illiterate.




Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> Darn it,
> 
> Can someone tell me how to just quote part of a paragraph and not the whole thing like Josh just did in post 3027?
> 
> Sorry I am a little computer illiterate.
> 
> Jeremiah


When you hit the "Quote" button on a message you want to comment on, it will appear in semi-HTML fashion. You just erase the part of the message you don't want and/or any embedded images or links. Make sure ant leave the HTML start and finish boxes that start with


> and [QUOTE/] end too or it won't display right. Hope that helps.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> Scott, Sauce those tires and bag them till Fri.. Just as a suggestion to you, you might look at a TRF center shock Tamiya (53901) to help with rear traction and this front end Tamiya (51244) then you can use 104 king pins and adjust ride height.
> 
> Jeremiah


Thanks for the suggestions Jeremiah. I will try bagging the tires. I'd hoped to last week but spent my shop time on other hobby stuff. As for buying more parts, I'm trying really hard not to spend too much on my F1. For me, I just want it to run consistent and look as scale as I can. That's my goal for that class. So, I'm going to make changes reluctantly and slowly. I'm keeping two of them running too = $. 

I tell you, Bob V. Has the touch on those diffs. He set mine and by the main I was running the best ever.  Thanks Bob! I had quite a few consistent laps and very few spin outs.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I think I was more nervous last night driving Scott's orange Camaro than I have been in a long time. I had a lot of fun pushing that car to the limit, but now I'm a bit sad. His TC3 with plastic diffs handled better than the TC4 I've been driving.

Best part about VTA racing last night was seeing how close the fast laps were between all the cars. I think the top 5 were all running different chassis, batteries, and speed controls.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I think I was more nervous last night driving Scott's orange Camaro than I have been in a long time. I had a lot of fun pushing that car to the limit, but now I'm a bit sad. His TC3 with plastic diffs handled better than the TC4 I've been driving.
> 
> Best part about VTA racing last night was seeing how close the fast laps were between all the cars. I think the top 5 were all running different chassis, batteries, and speed controls.


So you're saying there was a big drop off to number 6 eh...?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The 6th car was a repeat - TC4...lol


----------



## Waltss2k

Josh can you order in diff balls and diff rings. The diff ball number I have is associated #3432 and I'm not sure on the rings but they are the D rings. Thanks Walt.


----------



## Indy Rc

Waltss2k said:


> Josh can you order in diff balls and diff rings. The diff ball number I have is associated #3432 and I'm not sure on the rings but they are the D rings. Thanks Walt.


Which car do you need the d ring for?


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> Darn it,
> 
> Sorry I am illiterate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah





IndyHobbies.com said:


> When you hit the "Quote" button on a message you want to comment on, it will appear in semi-HTML fashion. You just erase the part of the message you don't want and/or any embedded images or links. Make sure ant leave the HTML start and finish boxes that start with QUOTE and QUOTE/ end too or it won't display right. Hope that helps.


Or you can modify people's posts. It's fun!


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> Now all we need is for Josh to order in some SXT 3.0 traction compound for us. Last night I had a terrible headache and I believe it was from tire dope smells, not the first time that has happened to me but I was using Niftech odorless and Martin was using Jack. SXT works well and is odorless. Not saying everyone to use it but I like it and Paragon has been giving me headaches on the way home that past few weeks so I wont use it anymore.
> 
> Jeremiah


I've been using Trinity Death Grip Rubber, no smell and lots of traction. Probably won't work for foam, however.


----------



## Waltss2k

Indy Rc said:


> Which car do you need the d ring for?


My Asscociated 10R5, CRC Gen X.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

F1 Championships are on SPEED at 1:30 today. The Indy Admirals have a Fun Float at the Carmel Relecting Pond at 2 PM, so I'm going to record it and go run boats!


----------



## BadSign

Some of us were talking model trains the other night. Anyone into trains should go to the Eiteljorg Museum and check out the "Jingle Rails" exhibit. It is awesome.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> F1 Championships are on SPEED at 1:30 today. The Indy Admirals have a Fun Float at the Carmel Relecting Pond at 2 PM, so I'm going to record it and go run boats!


Go Fernando!


----------



## MicroRacerM18

BadSign said:


> Some of us were talking model trains the other night. Anyone into trains should go to the Eiteljorg Museum and check out the "Jingle Rails" exhibit. It is awesome.


I saw that last year. Great family outing.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> Some of us were talking model trains the other night. Anyone into trains should go to the Eiteljorg Museum and check out the "Jingle Rails" exhibit. It is awesome.


It is neat. We've been too. 

Another cool one is the Indianapolis Model Railroad Show, Swap Meet and Open House. It is coming up on December 8th at Manual High School. Right next door is the Naptown Model Railroad. If you have not seen the Naptown RR, it's great! These guys formed a club, bought their own building and they all work on this immense HO layout as a club! Well worth the trip just to see that. More info at their website:

http://www.naptownrr.org

More info on the show too at that website.


----------



## THE READER

Crispy ,-- you have pm


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*Thanks INDY RC*

Thanks for your parts support with our 2012 robot team....we managed to place 1st of 19 international teams in Japan this year!










maybe ill be able to get back to some rc racing now that this event is finally over :freak:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

*TC4 w/extras*

Looks like a good deal for someone...local (Frankfort, Indiana) too. Could be a great VTA. Goodies come with it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221154921262&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_813wt_913


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Looks like a good deal for someone...local (Frankfort, Indiana) too. Could be a great VTA. Goodies come with it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221154921262&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_813wt_913


Somehow Hobbytalk is screwing up the link.

You may have to just cut and paste the url.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221154921262&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_813wt_913"]http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221154921262&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_813wt_913


----------



## Indy Rc

1BrownGuy said:


> Thanks for your parts support with our 2012 robot team....we managed to place 1st of 19 international teams in Japan this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe ill be able to get back to some rc racing now that this event is finally over :freak:


That's really cool! Congratulations Houston, great job!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Somehow Hobbytalk is screwing up the link.


Ya, you might just have to go to ebay and search under, "*Associated TC4 1/10 Touring Car Rx Tx Ready*" Thanks for noticing Gary. 

Here's some pictures of that new McAllister Indycar Body that is out. Jeremiah mentioned this a while ago. 

I think Josh said they can get these. The driver looks a little short (lol), other than that, they are pretty cool. The back kind of looks like the new Dalara?


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I think Josh said they can get these. The driver looks a little short (lol), other than that, they are pretty cool. The back kind of looks like the new Dalara?


Nah... they just used Plowman as the model...


----------



## #6 Oval Racer

Is it just what I have been privileged enough to c or is it all tracks? But is it the guy thats mad at the world or the guys that are arguing about something petty. The same people thats trying to run multiple classes and bringing in every rc part he owns (like his wife just kicked him out) LOL LOL. Just asking?


----------



## crispy

No offense, but I don't even understand your question...?


----------



## j21moss

Great Job Houston to you and your crew!!!! Looks like alot of fun!!!! Great seeing you again a couple of weeks ago, been a long time!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> No offense, but I don't even understand your question...?


Likewise.


----------



## Waltss2k

#6 Oval Racer said:


> Is it just what I have been privileged enough to c or is it all tracks? But is it the guy thats mad at the world or the guys that are arguing about something petty. The same people thats trying to run multiple classes and bringing in every rc part he owns (like his wife just kicked him out) LOL LOL. Just asking?


Maybe you meant to post this somewhere else, don't get where your coming from with this comment!


----------



## regets ama

*Associated TC4*

*** SOLD ****
For Sale (sorry Brian, off to plan B, your spare parts are coming back to you)

Associated TC4 roller
- spool in front, ball diff for front incl
- all aluminum "goodies"
- threaded shocks
- Hitech digital high torque servo
- rear toe arms (3.0, 2.5, 2.0)
$90.00

I would like to sell locally. If you plan to run VTA I have a Novak SS motor to sell separate.


----------



## crispy

regets ama said:


> For Sale (sorry Brian, off to plan B, your spare parts are coming back to you)
> 
> Associated TC4 roller
> - spool in front, ball diff for front incl
> - all aluminum "goodies"
> - threaded shocks
> - Hitech digital high torque servo
> - rear toe arms (3.0, 2.5, 2.0)
> $90.00
> 
> I would like to sell locally. If you plan to run VTA I have a Novak SS motor to sell separate.


I will take that.


----------



## Waltss2k

Man look at Crispy jump on that.


----------



## FrankNitti

Waltss2k said:


> Man look at Crispy jump on that.


LOL...Better watch out Walt, might be two VTA's from the Crispy fleet after you now...


----------



## Waltss2k

He can't drive them both.


----------



## crispy

You don't know that!


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> LOL...Better watch out Walt, might be two VTA's from the Crispy fleet after you now...


More cars, more testing... Got to get serious if I want to beat Franklin. That is... if you're not afraid to drive VTA again.

After Dave, then Walt and the rest of the fast five...


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> You don't know that!


I'm thinking Brian Smith and his driving talent will be in high demand in the VTA class... 

PS...Brian if you need a manager, come see me :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

The second car will be available for ride buyers.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> The second car will be available for ride buyers.


OK...I thought you bought it for Brian to drive. :wave:


----------



## Waltss2k

Starting to sound like a Chip Ganassi, Penske, or even a Hendricks team forming.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> Starting to sound like a Chip Ganassi, Penske, or even a Hendricks team forming.


More like Ed Carpenter Racing...

One slow car for the team owner, one ride to rent to the foreigner that brings the most cash... or Katherine Legge, she can drive for free.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Most everyone I know has a nice 2.4 radio but I just put my Futaba 4PK up for sale on ebay if anyone is interested. Comes with 9 receivers and other extra stuff. Sorry, no trades. Will take $475 for all of it, link is below. Thanks for looking!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170945824230?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> OK...I thought you bought it for Brian to drive. :wave:


Ya know..., Scott and I were chatting about him letting Brian drive the orange car. It was a very good exercise insomuch as Scott now knows EXACTLY what the car is capable of, and the rest is all driving... 

I may have Mr. Smith do the same for me, if he's willing, the next time I don't make the A-main. Which will be the next race in all likelihood...


----------



## THE READER

Brian Smith ,-- you need to make up some business card {HAVE DRIVER WILL TRAVEL} lol that will go over a lot of people head.


----------



## #6 Oval Racer

Ya I'm not sure what happened or how it ended here


----------



## FrankNitti

Found a ESC...:thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Anyone have a used VTA legal ESC they want to sell ? the GTB2 went poof yesterday in Cincy  and I'm sending it in for repair, and I would like to find a used one local so I can race Friday.
> Let's make a deal..PM me :thumbsup:


They have a used Speed Passion Club something on the shelf at Slots.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> They have a used Speed Passion Club something on the shelf at Slots.


Thanks Gary...On my way to get it. :thumbsup:


----------



## MicroRacerM18

1BrownGuy said:


> Thanks for your parts support with our 2012 robot team....we managed to place 1st of 19 international teams in Japan this year!


Congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## #6 Oval Racer

Is there any local place ( Indianapolis South ) that does vinyl wraps?


----------



## Waltss2k

There is one place that you can see from 465 before you get to the Emerson exit


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

#6 Oval Racer said:


> Is there any local place ( Indianapolis South ) that does vinyl wraps?


Yes, Submit Graphics located near the Am-Trak facility in Beech Grove (which is a few miles from Indy R/C Raceway) can do vinyl wraps. Here is a link for their contact information (http://www.submitgraphics.com/contact.html).


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Well, I hope the TC4 that Regrets AMA was driving makes it way back to the track locally. I am curious about "option B" though.

----------

I would be happy to drive someone's shaft drive car in a heat/main if they don't mind. I can't promise the results I got with Scott's car (since I helped fine tune the setup on that car). I honestly should setup one of my old TC3's to run in VTA, since I always did well at Slots with that car. The only reason I switched to a TC4 is because it is easier to adjust roll centers.

There is another shaft drive car out there that has done well locally in VTA - the HPI Pro4. Unfortunately it is discontinued and it is hard to find parts for that car.


----------



## FrankNitti

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Well, I hope the TC4 that Regrets AMA was driving makes it way back to the track locally.
> ----------
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> That TC4 is closer then you think, I wouldn't be suprised to see you driving it real soon.. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

*Walt-esque tweet coming...*

Well..., the TC4 T car is ready to rock! Just waiting on my ESC to come back from Novak and the receiver to come back from Horizon. Since I won't be running for another 10 days, I should have everything by the next time I can race.

So many things were different from the way Chuck had his setup to the way John had his setup. On the one I got from Chuck, I just dropped a servo, receiver, speedo and motor in it and it was really really good from the get go. Didn't change a thing, haven't even opened up the shocks. 

So now on this one, I don't know if I should "make it the same" or leave it different and give it a go? Obviously, John had it setup good enough to beat me...

Oh well, I guess this is the fun part now. At the very least I get to see firsthand, the difference driving one with a front spool.


----------



## TazFND7

THE READER said:


> Brian Smith ,-- you need to make up some business card {HAVE DRIVER WILL TRAVEL} lol that will go over a lot of people head.


Paladin


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> Well..., the TC4 T car is ready to rock! Just waiting on my ESC to come back from Novak and the receiver to come back from Horizon. Since I won't be running for another 10 days, I should have everything by the next time I can race.
> 
> So many things were different from the way Chuck had his setup to the way John had his setup. On the one I got from Chuck, I just dropped a servo, receiver, speedo and motor in it and it was really really good from the get go. Didn't change a thing, haven't even opened up the shocks.
> 
> So now on this one, I don't know if I should "make it the same" or leave it different and give it a go? Obviously, John had it setup good enough to beat me...
> 
> Oh well, I guess this is the fun part now. At the very least I get to see firsthand, the difference driving one with a front spool.


Not to be negative in anyway, but I'm pretty sure he was having issues with it over in Cincinnati sun.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Ya know..., Scott and I were chatting about him letting Brian drive the orange car. It was a very good exercise insomuch as Scott now knows EXACTLY what the car is capable of, and the rest is all driving...


I knew the car was rockin' it's that driving thing that is messing me up!


----------



## FrankNitti

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I knew the car was rockin' it's that driving thing that is messing me up!


Scott are you running a front ball diff in the orange beast?


----------



## THE READER

TazFND7 said:


> Paladin


lol!! you are right sir!! that show was on in 1957 thru 1963, { have gun will travel.}-- Chuck we are showing our age.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is what I saw on Scott Black's Orange Camaro last Friday.

- TC3
- Front, Silver Springs
- Rear, Green Springs
- Sway bars front/rear (TC3 sway bars are the thickest TC4 sway bars)
- Plastic diffs front/rear
- Front diff was fairly tight
- Rear diff was smooth but had a bit of slip

Didn't ask about oil/pistons and didn't note any other suspension geometry.

----------

As far as car handling issues at other tracks, I've found that a good setup at Indy R/C Raceway will require the car to have good mechanical grip with a lot of steering. This type of setup does not always work well at other facilities. Typically I've had to adjust my TC4 to have less roll and/or mechanical grip at other facilities due longer/faster straights and/or higher traction levels.

I've never had a problem adjusting my TC4 setup to work at different tracks. I have been lazy in the past and used a new set of tires as a band-aid fix when I should have adjusted roll-centers or made a shock spring/oil change.

Anyone who primarily races at Indy R/C Raceway will have a bit of a "home track" advantage when it comes to setup though. I've found that it has been easier for me to adjust in VTA when traveling to other facilities than it has been for people to adjust when traveling to Indy R/C Raceway. The size of the track has also helped improving my driving as even little mistakes can be a huge percentage of total lap time. In other words, driving at Indy R/C Raceway has helped make a lot of people better R/C car drivers.


----------



## FrankNitti

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here is what I saw on Scott Black's Orange Camaro last Friday.
> 
> - TC3
> - Front, Silver Springs
> - Rear, Green Springs
> - Sway bars front/rear (TC3 sway bars are the thickest TC4 sway bars)
> - Plastic diffs front/rear
> - Front diff was fairly tight
> - Rear diff was smooth but had a bit of slip
> 
> Didn't ask about oil/pistons and didn't note any other suspension geometry.


Thanks Brian..

Crispy.... there's your starting point on the new ride :thumbsup:


----------



## regets ama

*tc4*



Waltss2k said:


> Not to be negative in anyway, but I'm pretty sure he was having issues with it over in Cincinnati sun.


walt is correct, i lost my left rear shock oil and it would hook on me. now why couldnt jonesy see that,,,,,,,,,,,,i need a new mechanic?
(he's so easy to pick on when he is out of town)

it should be good for gary now, 42.5 front, 37.5 rear

plan B,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Waltss2k

C'Mon Jonsey..... Lol


----------



## ThrottleKing

I think Martin is going to balk on helping me. I think I have a good track layout for us to try on Friday that should be manageable but challenging and we will be able to say goodbye to 8 sec laps. Josh gave me the go ahead to put it down and I sure could use a hand also someone else to run on it to make sure the lap times are going to be long enough. That way I can make revisions before the crowd shows up. I should be there at 11:30 or Noon Friday. 


Thanks

Jeremiah


----------



## jonesy112

regets ama said:


> walt is correct, i lost my left rear shock oil and it would hook on me. now why couldnt jonesy see that,,,,,,,,,,,,i need a new mechanic?
> (he's so easy to pick on when he is out of town)
> 
> it should be good for gary now, 42.5 front, 37.5 rear
> 
> plan B,,,,,,,,,,,,


i see the price of that t4 going up


----------



## Bolio 32

looks like i have friday off so I can show up early ... if you want a slow time ... i can post one for you


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I have Friday off, what time will the track open?


----------



## crispy

How would I find out if there are any on-road tracks in the Pittsburgh PA area? 

I can't handle a week off...


----------



## FrankNitti

ThrottleKing said:


> I think Martin is going to balk on helping me. I think I have a good track layout for us to try on Friday that should be manageable but challenging and we will be able to say goodbye to 8 sec laps. Josh gave me the go ahead to put it down and I sure could use a hand also someone else to run on it to make sure the lap times are going to be long enough. That way I can make revisions before the crowd shows up. I should be there at 11:30 or Noon Friday.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jeremiah


I'll come out and give you a hand...:thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

Man you all are gonna have a lot of track Time.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I airbrushed a couple of new bodies for Team Dollinger Racing the last couple of days. They turned out good I think. Andy's was his color suggestions. That Audi R8 body has some great lines to start with! Caleb's is the Nissan GTR. Also mean looking to start with! Both bodies are Tamiya. Wings still need to be added. Faskolor paints. Coming soon to a USGT class near you.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

crispy said:


> How would I find out if there are any on-road tracks in the Pittsburgh PA area?
> 
> I can't handle a week off...


Check out the HobbyTalk RC Track Finder (http://www.hobbytalk.com/trackfinder/)


----------



## crispy

You bum! I was considering getting the R8 so I could be the only one with one! 

Those Tamiya bodies are salty. 

Post pictures again when they are all done and on a car!


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Check out the HobbyTalk RC Track Finder (http://www.hobbytalk.com/trackfinder/)


Thanks. Did that. Both On-road places seem to be closed down or limited racing schedule...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

There sure are a lot of neat part/upgrades for the TC4 now on the Associated site. I assume some will work with the TC3 too. I especially like the Javelin they display with the A/E livery. Sweet. 

http://www.teamassociated.com/cars_and_trucks/TC4/Club_Racer/parts_accessories/


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> You bum! I was considering getting the R8 so I could be the only one with one!
> 
> Those Tamiya bodies are salty.
> 
> Post pictures again when they are all done and on a car!


I'm not a bum, Andy is!  I hope to meet up with Andy today so that I can give him their newly painted bodies. I'll ask him to shoot me some pics when they are mounted and ready to roll. Or, he can post them here. 

I've heard they are expensive, but you can't complain about the quality and the incredible decal sets that come with them.


----------



## microed

Off season break is over for me. I should be back at the track this Friday to shake off the rust.


----------



## Matt P.

microed said:


> Off season break is over for me. I should be back at the track this Friday to shake off the rust.


----------



## BadSign

12th scaers, what would you use for a voltage booster for an LRP esc? I've got a new SPX zero.


----------



## jonesy112

BadSign said:


> 12th scaers, what would you use for a voltage booster for an LRP esc? I've got a new SPX zero.


I prefer reciever packs over boosters. Simpler and less stuff to go wrong


----------



## BadSign

jonesy112 said:


> I prefer reciever packs over boosters. Simpler and less stuff to go wrong


What are you using?


----------



## BadSign

Okay, I bought an SPX Zero (on trade in for a broken ESC) .I have the it, but no power at all to the motor with a 1S battery. The motor will make a tone on throttle, but after a 2-3 seconds the mode led flashes red and green. 

I have tried a 2S battery and it works fine. I have changed the AutoCell Mode to disable the cut-off and it still won't work. 

Both LRP's website and the box list the voltage input at 3.7-7.4, but the specs in the instructions list as 4.8- 7.4

What's going on? Do I need something more?


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> 12th scaers, what would you use for a voltage booster for an LRP esc? I've got a new SPX zero.


You do not need a receiver battery pack or a booster. The SPX Zero will take one cell power and send 6.0 VDC to the receiver for all radio operations. You made a good choice.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Happy Thanksgiving, 


Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> You do not need a receiver battery pack or a booster. The SPX Zero will take one cell power and send 6.0 VDC to the receiver for all radio operations. You made a good choice.


So it has a built in booster? I still don't understand why I have no motor power on 1S, but I do on 2S. The voltage regulator cutoff is turned off.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> Happy Thanksgiving,
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


We will have a house full of family. But that's something I'm looking forward to enjoying. And, if I get up early enough, a little bit of workshop time to piddle with cars. Counting my blessings. Happy Thanksgiving back!


----------



## Indy Rc

Happy Thanksgiving!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

Happy Thanksgiving everyone, look forward to seeing and racing with everyone tomorrow.


----------



## AquaRacer

Happy Thanksgiving to all!!

Brian B


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's a picture I swiped off another forum. It's the new Tamiya F2012 body. Very cool and out soon I guess. We'll probably see it on the track soon for F1 at Indy RC. Probably a little work to get it built and painted.


----------



## Waltss2k

Wow that's pretty cool looking.


----------



## Waltss2k

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Here's a picture I swiped off another forum. It's the new and cool Tamiya F2012 body. Very cool and should be out soon. We'll probably see it on the track soon for F1.


I need some of those stickers for my tires.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Ugh...most of the 2012 F1 bodies suffer from function over form concerning the front nose design. Unfortunatly this was due to a rules change from 2011 to 2012 concerning the height of the nose area on the cars (to prevent the possiblity of spearing a driver's head in the event of a nose to side collision). I wonder if the designers got inspiration for their designs from the platypus


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Ugh...I wonder if the designers got inspiration for their designs from the platypus


Ha! That's funny.


----------



## Waltss2k

Lol. Regardless the F1 class is a blast and the car is fun to drive. Now back to me giving Jeremiah a close race.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Her


That body looks vaguely familiar...

No racing for me tonight
On the other hand, no shopping either


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We can't face tonight due to having company in town. See you next weekend!


----------



## Waltss2k

Looks like there's not going to be any F1 tonight. It will be close.


----------



## BadSign

Waltss2k said:


> Looks like there's not going to be any F1 tonight. It will be close.


Sorry I couldn't be there. I'm low on cash for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Not to worry we did have F1 tonight and I had a good time but due to feeling ill I left before the mains. I hope everyone enjoyed the layout as much as I did. For those that didn't make it Franklin, Brian B. (didn't want to butcher your name) and I put a little of everything in it. Off the line, Right 180, left 180, right 180 sweeper into carousel left, then right maybe 200 sweeper into right,left chicane then right 90 onto straight. I think a total a 9 tuns maybe 10 depending on your line.

Jeremiah


----------



## FrankNitti

Great layout tonight, the speeds were down and the close racing was great, plenty of room to pass and easy on the parts..Special thanks to Jeremiah for putting together my ball diff (the car fits my driving style now) and the track layout...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## microed

Great track layout tonight indeed! Big thanks to those that put it together.


----------



## martini13

LAY-OUT..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bronco73

will there be Saturday racing this week?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Sounds like you guys had a good night and some fun racing. Maybe you can put that layout down again in the future for those of us that were MIA last night?

I didn't get to race, but I did have pumpkin cheese cake with whipped cream. Is that equal? (Nope!)

Hope you are feeling better Jeremiah.


----------



## Waltss2k

Bronco73 said:


> will there be Saturday racing this week?


Yes like always.


----------



## Waltss2k

Great layout lastnight. It was kind of a weird night for me along with not being able to drive and the crowd being down, but all in all a good night.


----------



## Matt P.

Had a blast last night! The layout was AWESOME!!! Thanks to all who put it together, much appreciated. The layout last night was my type of track, nice and technical with lots of passing opportunities.

My 1/12 debut was pretty disastrous. I think I owe microed a new bottle of loctite. I don't think I've lost as many screws ever in my R/C racing lifetime as I did last night. I got my 1/12 running pretty well, but then forgot to dope the tires for the main. D'OH!!


----------



## crispy

How many for each class?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Any results.


Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Good to see another F1 out last night. Can't wait till next week.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

Starting this week the track will have an unlimited supply of bricks to keep the walls in place.

I suggest that Josh go and get ten rolls of duct tape now...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

In my opinion and racing experience, TRIANGLE CHICANES ON R/C TRACKS BREAK PARTS! In fact just look to the "chicane" Indycar used this year on the Baltimore straight which broke a few cars as well. Since street courses are the closest thing to what we race in R/C, you can easily see the result of poorly designed courses. Even the Chicane after the tunnel turn at Monaco has issues with poor racing and some pretty nasty accidents. At least they have a run off area if they miss, which is something we never get in R/C racing.


We already have narrow lanes at Indy R/C raceway. The last thing we should be doing is putting contrived obstacles in the lane to "slow things down" or to "make it more challenging". I've seen many less experienced drivers struggle to navigate a triangle chicane, often times hitting the walls/breaking parts.

All I ask is that we be mindful of ALL the racers who use the track on Friday nights. What may be awesome for a particular class may be terrible for several other classes.

----------

In the end, I will show up and race *WHATEVER *layout is on the track. I also appreciate all the work that happens behind the scenes so I can have a few hours of fun racing on Friday night.


----------



## crispy

How many lane widths fit on the carpet lengthwise (left/right from the drivers stand)? And yes, I'm aware that the loop creates and issue for the second lane in from the wall.

How many lane widths fit front to back? 

I'm thinking it is 5 "lanes" by 6 "lanes".

Also, any time you can create a corner that isn't a generic 90 or 180 it adds character to the track. It would be neat if we could create a big sweeping corner.


----------



## tractionroller

I hate to say it but, i told you so.


----------



## AquaRacer

Had a blast last night!!! Liked the layout, all Jeremiah's conception. Dave and i just helped put it down. Getting the F1 closer & closer now. Thanks Jeremiah for the help with the F1. Got a few more ideas to try next weekend for more front end grip off power, hope they work. Cya ya all on Friday!!


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> In the end, I will show up and race *WHATEVER *layout is on the track. I also appreciate all the work that happens behind the scenes so I can have a few hours of fun racing on Friday night.


I wasn't there Friday to see the track layout, but I've always felt that a tighter, more technocal track was better for newer drivers- simply because they can't get up enough speed to hit things really hard. I'm not a fan of nearly wide open "roval" tracks, because I know it means mayhem.



AquaRacer said:


> Got a few more ideas to try next weekend for more front end grip off power, hope they work. Cya ya all on Friday!!


Please let me know how that works out for you- that's my biggest struggle thus far.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I would have to disagree that a tighter or more technical track is better for less experienced drivers.

- You are asking drivers with less car control to navigate more turns.
- You are asking drivers who may not understand how to setup a car to navigate more turns.
- You are asking drivers who may not understand throttle control to navigate more turns.
- You are asking drivers who may be running plastic cars to navigate more turns (I've seen plastic Tamiya parts break even at low speeds)

Too often I've seen less experienced racers (and a few racers who should know better) go full throttle into every corner, whether their skill/car is able to handle those corners or not. The end result is broken parts and sad drivers. Now for those drivers who seem to have unlimited budgets, this isn't an issue. But it can be a big issue for less experienced racers or people on limited budgets.

The reality is that there will always be different skills levels on any given track during any given race event. But just like every other part of racing, compromise is always a big part of overall setup. A great example of compromise happened during F1 qualifying today in Brazil. Several teams opted to go with a setup that favored wet conditions (60% chance of rain for Sunday). This cost them grid position, but may pay off during race day.

The only compromise I would ask from everyone who is wanting to create interesting layouts (I don't prefer to run on rovals either), is to consider the skill level of everyone who may be racing onroad on Fridays. 

-----------

For the record, I've felt that the last several months of on-road layouts have been good. And like I said before, I will race whatever layout is put down on the track.

One final thought. Several racers in the past worked with Indy R/C Raceway to help them get their current track barriers. The racers put their own money in to get a better system. Maybe we can work together again to help the track get some extra barrier pieces to give us more options for layouts.


----------



## Matt P.

IndyRC_Racer said:


> - You are asking drivers who may be running plastic cars to navigate more turns (I've seen plastic Tamiya parts break even at low speeds)


I have to somewhat disagree. The practically all plastic TT-01 and Mini are like tanks. The only Tamiya parts I have ever broke are the crazy expensive TRF carbon reenforced c-hubs and steering knuckles that came standard with the 417. I actually downgraded to the basic plastic version and have yet to break one since. If anyone knows me, that's quite an accomplishment! I know the AE and Xray cars both break c-hubs and knuckles too, just the nature of TC racing. The pro drivers for TRF have noted that the carbon knuckles are brittle, but they use them because they have virtually no flex. Also, the pro drivers rarely hit the wall. 

If someone had a picture of Friday's layout, you would see it wasn't too technical for a novice, but technical enough to give experienced drivers a challenge. I think the layout was exactly the type of track that should be used at a track with limited space like Indy RC.


----------



## ThrottleKing

WOW, Didn't expect to get a complaint from a non attendant.


The rest of you ought to be ashamed of yourselves for liking it. LOL


Yep still up, can't sleep. Still feel like crap, but going to Cincinnati tomorrow anyway to race.

Who won what last night? I felt bad all afternoon yesterday and finally left before the mains.

Jeremiah


----------



## FrankNitti

ThrottleKing said:


> WOW, Didn't expect to get a complaint from a non attendant.
> 
> 
> The rest of you ought to be ashamed of yourselves for liking it. LOL
> 
> 
> Yep still up, can't sleep. Still feel like crap, but going to Cincinnati tomorrow anyway to race.
> 
> Who won what last night? I felt bad all afternoon yesterday and finally left before the mains.
> 
> Jeremiah


you know there had to be one!!!! LOL 

Your right, I'm ashamed for helping with the layout and racing on a track that EVERYONE ( who was there) seemed to have no problem running on AND I even heard some of them say THEY LIKED IT....:thumbsup:

Good luck in Cincy tomorrow, was hoping to go, but have to set this out.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Track layouts should be built by proprietors of the establishment from a catalog of track designs to squash any type of this sort of debate that can cause friction amongst the customers who are there to try and enjoy each others company and have fun. While innocent and entertaining it may be to read or how funny you may think what your writing is, this sort of thing is what caused problems in the past during the Indy Slots days. I'd sketch down an idea and leave it to Indy RC to build. Anyway, can't really have much sway since I'm unable to make it much anymore due to being busy working along with enjoying family, friends and the holidays! Hope everyone had a good thanksgiving! Enjoy!


----------



## microed

Can't say that I saw any more broken parts than on any other Friday night.


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> Can't say that I saw any more broken parts than on any other Friday night.


That's because I wasn't there...


----------



## Waltss2k

I still ran three classes with the small crowd that we had and I didn't break anything nor had to wrench on anything. My F1 was on the loose side but I was able to wheel it and wheel it to A main win.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

F1 in Brazil on SPEED right now. Rain and crashes. Crazy start! Look like some of our race starts! Ha!


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> WOW, Didn't expect to get a complaint from a non attendant.


No complaints from me- I was discussing "track design philosophy".
You and I talked the week before and had similar opinions, so I'm sure I would've liked it.



Here's Chucky! said:


> While innocent and entertaining it may be to read or how funny you may think what your writing is, this sort of thing is what caused problems in the past during the Indy Slots days.


I think we're all mature enough to discuss it together. I've built enough to know that you can't make everyone happy. If anyone gets REALLY upset, they can take it to a PM.



crispy said:


> That's because I wasn't there...


Ditto.



IndyHobbies.com said:


> F1 in Brazil on SPEED right now. Rain and crashes. Crazy start! Look like some of our race starts! Ha!


Aigh! Don't ruin it for me, I can't watch until tonight! Go Fernando!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Thanks to the weather for adding good drama to the F1 finale' in Brazil today. Hopefully everyone was able to watch it live or record it.


----------



## Waltss2k

I wasn't able to watch it or record it. I will have to see when they are replaying it.


----------



## BadSign

It's on again tonight sometime. Good thing I recorded the race, I think it would conflict with "Walking Dead"


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I watched the F1 and the winner was _________. Just kidding! I won't spoil it for you! 

We are big Walking Dead fans at my house too. It's a weekly ritual. I even thought about a Walking Dead scheme on a car body. That might be wild! 

I don't think the Marshall would care for it though. A little hard on the ankles!


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> We are big Walking Dead fans at my house too. It's a weekly ritual. I even thought about a Walking Dead scheme on a car body. That might be wild!


If we had a "Daryl Dixon" car, it would only need 3 wheels.


----------



## Waltss2k

I need to order the rear soft or high traction "T" plate for my F1.


----------



## Waltss2k

Hey Josh can you order me part #54165 It's the Tamyia F104 soft rear T plate. Thanks Walt


----------



## Indy Rc

Waltss2k said:


> Hey Josh can you order me part #54165 It's the Tamyia F104 soft rear T plate. Thanks Walt


It will be here by Thursday of Friday.:thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

Indy Rc said:


> It will be here by Thursday of Friday.:thumbsup:


Thanks Josh.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

My Associated kit arrived?


----------



## BadSign

DavidL, remember talking 1:12 bodies and how we'd like to see something more realistic? Looks like tamiya was listening...

http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=58509


----------



## Matt P.

BadSign said:


> DavidL, remember talking 1:12 bodies and how we'd like to see something more realistic? Looks like tamiya was listening...
> 
> http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=58509


This kit has been out around a year now. Tamiya supposedly is trying to get back into 1/12 pan cars. The problem with this kit is that they tried to combine the old RM-01 kit with a modern link style chassis. In doing so, they decided to use their own bearing sizes for the front wheels and rear axle instead of the standard 1/12 sizes. So...you can't just throw on some CRC or Jaco 1/12 wheels/tires and go racing. They do make a hop-up that allows you to run standard size wheels, but even then the suspension is designed for higher profile tires, and you have to modify the front struts to make the 3mm ride height. This kit is around $200 depending on which body you get. Once you buy all the carbon and aluminum hop-ups your looking at a $400 1/12 pan car when you could have just bought an Associated or a CRC car with all the goodies for half the price. There are rumors that they will be releasing a TRF version that will compete with all the other 1/12 makes.

The reason I know so much about this car? I almost bought one, did a ton of research on it, and decided to get a different 1/12 car.

Since you were talking about the body...from what I read, the body kits for these cars will not fit a standard 1/12 car.


----------



## BadSign

Matt P. said:


> Since you were talking about the body...from what I read, the body kits for these cars will not fit a standard 1/12 car.


Well,that certainly burst my bubble.


----------



## Matt P.

BadSign said:


> Well,that certainly burst my bubble.


Haha...sorry. Yeah I was upset by it myself. I got all excited about it, then read up on the car and the body sets and my hopes were all dashed. You would think someone would make some really cool realistic body sets for 1/12 cars. 

I'm currently running a corvette prototype body modeled after whats running in the Rolex Grand-Am series on my USGT. Why can't something like that be made for 1/12?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Mcalister Racing does make a few bodies for 1/12 scale cars that aren't the typical wedge body. Here is a link to their site (http://www.mcallisterracing.com/index_files/Page648.htm)

Here are pics of the 2 bodies they currently list for sale

*#109*​​*1/1**2** SCALE*​​*HAWK *​​










*#97*
*1/1**2** SCALE*
*INTREPID GTP*​


----------



## BadSign

I got a reply back from AE Support today- turns out I do need a receiver pack for 1S. So what do you guys recommend?


----------



## jonesy112

BadSign said:


> I got a reply back from AE Support today- turns out I do need a receiver pack for 1S. So what do you guys recommend?


I have a good used revtech one I would sell you Brian. It has a switch built into it and is a 250mah one, bring enough to get at least a few 8 minute runs in between charges. 10$ sound fair?


----------



## BadSign

Sounds great. I don't think I'll be racing this Friday, but I should be there next week.


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> DavidL, remember talking 1:12 bodies and how we'd like to see something more realistic? Looks like tamiya was listening...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not impressed with the body on the car in the link. I was referring to a body from Parma I raced at a special event about 6 or 7 years ago. I is a nice attempt at a Corvette Stingray. I will show it to you sometime. I don't know if bodies like this can be obtained anymore since the change in personel at Parma.


----------



## Indy Rc

Anyone looking for a new radio, we will have in a shipment of Spektrum DX3S's in on Thursday. Sale price $169.99, comes with 2 recievers!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Pretty cool on-road video if you have a few minutes:


----------



## Matt P.

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Pretty cool on-road video if you have a few minutes:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hg2vO9OroQY


If I win the lottery tonight , I will give Indy RC the money to build a track like this behind the building


----------



## crispy

Matt P. said:


> If I win the lottery tonight , I will give Indy RC the money to build a track like this behind the building


Nah, locals won't let them.

But they can build it up here at Indy RC North...


----------



## jtsbell

Did you guys notice that most of the cars were SCHUMACHERS.


----------



## jtsbell

OH-by the way that is what CODY and I(CAPTNJACK) run!


----------



## jtsbell

OH-by the way CODY&I(CAPTNJACK) run SCHUMACHERS!


----------



## Waltss2k

That's a cool video and a cool ass track. I couldn't imagine what it would be like to race on that.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> That's a cool video and a cool ass track. I couldn't imagine what it would be like to race on that.


Nice that when you cut a corner, you don't smack a wall, but just get bumped back onto the track and into traffic.


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm starting to lean towards building a 17.5 car.


----------



## regets ama

*tracks*



crispy said:


> Nice that when you cut a corner, you don't smack a wall, but just get bumped back onto the track and into traffic.


visit Leisure Hours Hobby in Joliet, Il outdoor on road just once and you will dream of it for months!


----------



## THE READER

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Pretty cool on-road video if you have a few minutes:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hg2vO9OroQY


that is the worst vid iv ever seen!!!. where is the love for your brother. . that vid is all about a street war . you dont have to kill to have fun racing these thing. if that is what rc racing is coming down to . then im done right now. 

thumb down


----------



## FrankNitti

Regets AMA ... you have a PM :thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Pretty cool on-road video if you have a few minutes:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hg2vO9OroQY


I wanna go run a 20-minute mod TC race after that guy's pep-talk. Living room floor, here I come.....


----------



## crispy

THE READER said:


> that is the worst vid iv ever seen!!!. where is the love for your brother. . that vid is all about a street war . you dont have to kill to have fun racing these thing. if that is what rc racing is coming down to . then im done right now.
> 
> thumb down


It is definitely the worst music every put to a video that I've ever heard...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

THE READER said:


> that is the worst vid iv ever seen!!!. where is the love for your brother. . that vid is all about a street war . you dont have to kill to have fun racing these thing. if that is what rc racing is coming down to . then im done right now.
> 
> thumb down


Second that thumbs down but I did get a good laugh at it. Sweep the leg! Kill, kill, kill! Lol...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> It is definitely the worst music every put to a video that I've ever heard...


It's by Public Enemy. You don't remember Favor Flav?! 

Word!


----------



## Waltss2k

I thought it rocked all around. Can't wait to build a 17.5 car.


----------



## BadSign

Conan! What is best in life?

To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentation of their women


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> It's by Public Enemy. You don't remember Favor Flav?!
> 
> Word!


MMM. Public Enemy and Anthrax:

BRING THE NOISE!!


----------



## Waltss2k

BadSign said:


> MMM. Public Enemy and Anthrax:
> 
> BRING THE NOISE!!


We need to here that when we race.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Waltss2k said:


> I thought it rocked all around. Can't wait to build a 17.5 car.


I'll be running a few hot laps with my 17.5 Friday night! Foams right? :thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

Whatever you feel froggy running


----------



## cwoods34

If anyone is interested, my Serpent TC(s) with gobs of parts are for sale.... I'd love to sell locally....

http://www.rctech.net/forum/r-c-items-sale-trade/682304-serpent-s411-roller-loaded-w-spares.html

Walt..... you'll need a 17.5 car right :thumbsup: *hint hint*


----------



## Indy Rc

Here's Chucky! said:


> I'll be running a few hot laps with my 17.5 Friday night! Foams right? :thumbsup:


You guys have fun chasing each other around during practice.


----------



## BadSign

Waltss2k said:


> We need to here that when we race.


I'd be happy to mix a total bada%& cd for one night of racing...gimme 2-3 weeks for it all to come into place :dude:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Indy Rc said:


> You guys have fun chasing each other around during practice.


Vroom!

Vroom!

Vroom!

Go Ninja! Go Ninja! Go Ninja!

Lol!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

THE READER said:


> that is the worst vid iv ever seen!!!. where is the love for your brother. . that vid is all about a street war . you dont have to kill to have fun racing these thing. if that is what rc racing is coming down to . then im done right now. thumb down


I watched at work with the sound down. I liked the camera work. As for the Al Pacino stuff and the hip hop, yep, I pass on that too. Better music (if any) and better commentary would have made for a better video. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> I'd be happy to mix a total bada%& cd for one night of racing...gimme 2-3 weeks for it all to come into place :dude:


I'll let you borrow my daughter's One Direction, Twilight and Justin Beiber CD's if you want!!!! 

(Do you know how hard it is to be a Dad and have to spend good money on that stuff??? AAAAH!)


----------



## #6 Oval Racer

What classes do they have on oval night?


----------



## #6 Oval Racer

And are they open to new classes?


----------



## Waltss2k

Indy Rc said:


> You guys have fun chasing each other around during practice.


Will there ever be a open practice day/ night for on road. Or is Friday it?


----------



## Indy Rc

Waltss2k said:


> Will there ever be a open practice day/ night for on road. Or is Friday it?


Fridays only for now.


----------



## Indy Rc

#6 Oval Racer said:


> And are they open to new classes?


What class do you want to run?


----------



## #6 Oval Racer

Latemodel / or Modified
13.5 blinky 
No solid axle


----------



## Indy Rc

#6 Oval Racer said:


> Latemodel / or Modified
> 13.5 blinky
> No solid axle


If you can find at 3 more guys to run them with you than bring'em!:thumbsup: Our offroad and onroad programs are set but we could use some more oval classes.


----------



## Matt P.

Indy Rc said:


> If you can find at 3 more guys to run them with you than bring'em!:thumbsup: Our offroad and onroad programs are set but we could use some more oval classes.


If I can get 4 people to bring their Tamiya tanks, can we make it a class on oval night? :tongue:


----------



## Indy Rc

Matt P. said:


> If I can get 4 people to bring their Tamiya tanks, can we make it a class on oval night? :tongue:


Yep 1 lap heats, 2 lap a-main.


----------



## Waltss2k

#6 Oval Racer said:


> Latemodel / or Modified
> 13.5 blinky
> No solid axle


We have been trying to run Indy stock cup which is pan car with cup bodies, but now there is more interest in nastruck. So some of us are converting over to nastruck instead of cup.


----------



## regets ama

*Tc6*

SOLD

Associated TC6 for sale

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4372971#post4372971

$250 roller chassis and trinity servo

or available as a ready to race item, bind to your Spektrum and go racing.


----------



## crispy

Thought that was slated to be your new VTA car?


----------



## regets ama

crispy said:


> Thought that was slated to be your new VTA car?


plan B is in order


----------



## cwoods34

regets ama said:


> plan B is in order


:hat:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We were missing a few of the regulars tonight. I guess there must have been a "Full House" marathon on TV tonight? Oh well, we had fun anyway!


----------



## crispy

Okay, I need help. In both VTA and TT-01, my performance drops off noticeably as the night goes on. In the first VTA qualifying round I ran on the same lap as Bob the entire race. In the second, it got worse and in the mains, I couldn't keep it on the track. Multiple laps down, even without counting the crashing.

I don't think my driving skills are deteriorating over the course of one night, so I assume that it is due to me failing to adapt to the changing track conditions.

Should I be doing something different to the car? Less tire compound? Softer springs? Do you guys have to make changes or are you running the same setup all night? 

For that matter, how is the track changing? On asphalt, as rubber gets laid down, grip goes up. But for me, the car seems much looser as the night goes on. Does all of the crap on the carpet make is slicker?

Thanks


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> Okay, I need help. In both VTA and TT-01, my performance drops off noticeably as the night goes on. In the first VTA qualifying round I ran on the same lap as Bob the entire race. In the second, it got worse and in the mains, I couldn't keep it on the track. Multiple laps down, even without counting the crashing.
> 
> I don't think my driving skills are deteriorating over the course of one night, so I assume that it is due to me failing to adapt to the changing track conditions.
> 
> Should I be doing something different to the car? Less tire compound? Softer springs? Do you guys have to make changes or are you running the same setup all night?
> 
> For that matter, how is the track changing? On asphalt, as rubber gets laid down, grip goes up. But for me, the car seems much looser as the night goes on. Does all of the crap on the carpet make is slicker?
> 
> Thanks


usually as the night goes on, the level of grip comes up. The reason it is feeling loose is you are loosing the balance of the car front to rear.

I cant speak for the tt01 tires, but I know VTA tires produce plenty of grip by themselves. When grip would come up, i would use less traction compound (only do inside half of the front) or add more droop to the car. Usually they get loose from getting too much front grip

Usually my TC cars push a little at the beginning of the evening and gets better as the track comes up. Thats my lazy was of being fastest at the end of the night

hope this helps


----------



## MicroRacerM18

crispy said:


> For that matter, how is the track changing? On asphalt, as rubber gets laid down, grip goes up. But for me, the car seems much looser as the night goes on. Does all of the crap on the carpet make is slicker?
> Thanks


For me last night the track picked up a lot of grip for the main. I was on the verge of traction-roll. I missed my set up, I softened the back end, when I should have taken grip away from the front. Live and learn.

But getting off-line by the time the mains roll around is like being on ice. There was a lot of debris off line last night. If you get in it, it can make you loose for a lap until it gets cleaned off.

My 2 cents.


----------



## crispy

Makes sense. Other than tire compound, how do you reduce front grip?


----------



## Waltss2k

All I do is clean my tires after each and every heat this keeps the car consistent even when the track comes up. My VTA is consistentall the time. Even on the high grip track in Ohio I was concerned that I would have to change my set up and I never touched the car, I cleaned the tires after every run and applied traction compound the same every heat and the main.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

crispy said:


> Makes sense. Other than tire compound, how do you reduce front grip?


For me, and this is just me others may do it differently, either adjust the droop or the front (stiffen) or rear(soften) springs. 

I tend to adjust the springs first. It is easier for me and I am less familiar with the droop adjustments.

If you have an iPhone there is a great app that helps explain all of this and what to try. It is about $5 and well worth it. It is called "RC Car Setup Workbench". It may be available for other phones as well.


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> Makes sense. Other than tire compound, how do you reduce front grip?


you can use front sway bars ., and sometime i think some racers use to much steering throw. i adjest my steering rate as the night goes on


----------



## Waltss2k

I don't make any adjustments. If you don't clean your tires after every run then all you do through out the night is pick up more traction compound that builds up and then you car isn't neutral anymore therefore causing traction roll, too much grip and so on. My TT01 I run the slicks and put traction compound on two heats before mine and then just before I hit the track I redope the rears only. My TT01 is more consistent on slicks then the R tires. Heck I never cleaned foam tires till on my 1/12 scale and that is a whole nother beast.


----------



## crispy

Yelle uses lighter fluid to clean his and Franklin uses Naptha. What does everyone else use?


----------



## Matt P.

I've always used electric motor cleaner on my rubber TC tires.


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> Yelle uses lighter fluid to clean his and Franklin uses Naptha. What does everyone else use?


there was a time when evryone use goo gone


----------



## Waltss2k

I have only used De solve it on rubber tires. I have been using it since I started back racing.


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> Yelle uses lighter fluid to clean his and Franklin uses Naptha. What does everyone else use?


I like Simple green, since there's no harsh chemicals that can affect the rubber compound.


----------



## cwoods34

Waltss2k said:


> I don't make any adjustments. If you don't clean your tires after every run then all you do through out the night is pick up more traction compound that builds up and then you car isn't neutral anymore therefore causing traction roll, too much grip and so on. My TT01 I run the slicks and put traction compound on two heats before mine and then just before I hit the track I redope the rears only. My TT01 is more consistent on slicks then the R tires. Heck I never cleaned foam tires till on my 1/12 scale and that is a whole nother beast.


If you don't make any adjustments as the night goes on, there's a 50% chance your car will be slower by the mains. If the track changes (as it alwasy does) and your car doesn't, it'll either be faster or slower..... It can't literally be the same. Setup changes turn those odds more in your favor.


----------



## Waltss2k

cwoods34 said:


> If you don't make any adjustments as the night goes on, there's a 50% chance your car will be slower by the mains. If the track changes (as it alwasy does) and your car doesn't, it'll either be faster or slower..... It can't literally be the same. Setup changes turn those odds more in your favor.


I haven't changed a thing on my VTA car. Gearing maybe, but I ran the same gearing in Ohio as I do here.


----------



## cwoods34

Why not change gearing? The tracks are two different sizes......


----------



## BadSign

Indy RC, did my F104 parts come in last week?


----------



## Indy Rc

BadSign said:


> Indy RC, did my F104 parts come in last week?


Yes, they did.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Not my VTA car. I found this picture out on the Internet. Its the regular HPI 68 Camaro. There is something awesome about a simple, clean FLAT BLACK paint job. And, its easy to touch up!


----------



## Bolio 32

*Videos on You Tube*

In case anyone is not aware ... I am posting VTA and USGT on youtube ...

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2A-70e_hYCbFkFnFeNajpQ/videos?flow=grid&view=0


----------



## FrankNitti

Bolio 32 said:


> In case anyone is not aware ... I am posting VTA and USGT on youtube ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2A-70e_hYCbFkFnFeNajpQ/videos?flow=grid&view=0


Have you tried to record from the corner or end with the camera fixed in one postion? :thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

Josh, will you order a CRC# CLN 3260 (front bumper) for me? 
Thanks..David :thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

FrankNitti said:


> Josh, will you order a CRC# CLN 3260 (front bumper) for me?
> Thanks..David :thumbsup:


No problem :thumbsup:


----------



## Bolio 32

is the idea to get the whole field for entire race ???


----------



## Bolio 32

I try to follow the leader(s) and then find a good spot to catch everyone else ... then re-aquire the leader(s) ... I know it gets a little shaky ... The best part I think is the beginning where I get close ups of the cars and drivers ... I found that if I wait until the announcer has called the finnish it makes the video more personal by bringing the humans back into the picture ...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

You guys see the new "Apex" touring car from Associated? It was new to me. I just saw it on Big Squid RC. Interesting. Is it aimed at like a class like the Indy RC TT-01 class you think? Box stock racing maybe?

That battery brace is uuuuugly. I really like that Lucas Oil body. Clean scheme.

http://www.teamassociated.com/cars_and_trucks/Apex/RTR/pictures_videos/


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> You guys see the new "Apex" touring car from Associated? It was new to me. I just saw it on Big Squid RC. Interesting. Is it aimed at like a class like the Indy RC TT-01 class you think? Box stock racing maybe?
> 
> http://www.teamassociated.com/cars_and_trucks/Apex/RTR/pictures_videos/


Backwards Plastic TC3..Plackwards? Backstic? Can't run a silver can in it (unless 540J's are 0* timing), as the motor rotation on that brushless must be reversed.


----------



## BadSign

After 3 weeks, I'm on the verge of drinking Paragon- now my wife tells me the kids have a "school dance" this friday and I have to pick them up! I feel like Charlie Brown trying to kick a football...


----------



## Indy Rc

IndyHobbies.com said:


> You guys see the new "Apex" touring car from Associated? It was new to me. I just saw it on Big Squid RC. Interesting. Is it aimed at like a class like the Indy RC TT-01 class you think? Box stock racing maybe?
> 
> http://www.teamassociated.com/cars_and_trucks/Apex/RTR/pictures_videos/


I got the e-mail the other day on it from my distibutors, I haven't looked at it too close yet but I think it is a revamped Thunder Tiger car. It's part of the Qualifier Series cars that AE is coming out with which is supposed to be less expensive RTR platforms.:thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> Backwards Plastic TC3..Plackwards? Backstic? Can't run a silver can in it (unless 540J's are 0* timing), as the motor rotation on that brushless must be reversed.


Motor rotation is the same direction as normal. As long as the motor shaft stays pointed towards the rear of the car you could place it anywhere around the spur and get the same rotation. Good thing about the car is it has the gear diffs now from the factory. 

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> After 3 weeks, I'm on the verge of drinking Paragon- now my wife tells me the kids have a "school dance" this friday and I have to pick them up! I feel like Charlie Brown trying to kick a football...


I know what you mean. At our house we have two adults and three kids so we often get overwhelmed. This Friday the same thing may happen to me. Hopefully not. I'm starting to use the old, "hey look you guys, Dad gets to do what he wants at least one night a week!" angle. It works most of the time.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Whoo hoo. An Associated car that looks like it has planetary gear inside the diff!!!!!. If the diff is sealed, we should be able to adjust it with different rates of oil.

Looking at the pictures, the chassis and top braces are NOT made from flexible plastic like a TT-01 or HPI E-10. It looks to be the same type of material that you would find on a TC4 (which is fairly stiff). Can't really tell with the rest of the car, but I bet it would be able to hold its own in VTA.

As far as the motor rototation goes, I also used to think if you switched sides of the chassis it would reverse rotation. I had to draw a simple gear rotation picture to convince myself of how it worked.


----------



## Indy Rc

Indy Rc said:


> I got the e-mail the other day on it from my distibutors, I haven't looked at it too close yet but I think it is a revamped Thunder Tiger car. It's part of the Qualifier Series cars that AE is coming out with which is supposed to be less expensive RTR platforms.:thumbsup:


http://www.ttamerica.com/cars/6534-f.html


----------



## Matt P.

Indy Rc said:


> http://www.ttamerica.com/cars/6534-f.html


I was about to say...this new AE car looks an awful lot like the thunder tiger/redcat/ofna shaft drive TC's that are based on Nitro designs.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Okay, not as excited now after seeing this is just a electric version of a Thunder Tiger 1/10 nitro car. Still wouldn't mind having a shaft drive car with a front diff that could be adjusted using oils.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Okay, not as excited now after seeing this is just a electric version of a Thunder Tiger 1/10 nitro car.


"What? Its a crummy Thunder Tiger?!!!"


----------



## Waltss2k

Jeremiah you have a pm


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Okay, I shouldn't be too hard on Thunder Tiger. The real question is the Apex a entry level race car or a toy level car that can be raced? Hopefully Team Associated has had their input on the design or at least parts quality. If that is the case, it should be worth buying.

----------

On a different note, Is it Friday night yet?


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Okay, I shouldn't be too hard on Thunder Tiger. The real question is the Apex a entry level race car or a toy level car that can be raced? Hopefully Team Associated has had their input on the design or at least parts quality. If that is the case, it should be worth buying.
> 
> ----------
> 
> On a different note, Is it Friday night yet?


You get what you pay for. Might be a good car might not. I probably would stick to what I think I know and buy a proven machine. Everyone knows the quality/durability behind the TC4. I think they used to sell a TC4 RTR. If that idea was not making AE money then what is their thinking on this car? I know, its a cheaper RTR. 



Nope, It's Thursday evening.

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

Can't decide on what to run for on road tomorrow night.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

And at $289.99 the Associated Apex is sure to fly off the shelves... NOT!

What are they thinking? I read the description on Associated's site and there is no charger that comes with it, not even a crappy slow charger.

The price should be more like $89.99... Lol! Realalistically $150 not nearly $300.

I'm surprised not one single rc company hasn't tried to hammer out an IRL or Nascar liscensed 7.4 volt spec 1/10 oval RTR. No money or interest available I suppose.

The blue and yellow number 71 VTA returns Friday!


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm surprised not one single rc company hasn't tried to hammer out an IRL or Nascar liscensed 7.4 volt spec 1/10 oval RTR. No money or interest available I suppose.


Wouldn't have to worry about buying or running one around here since oval is so dead.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Good to know you'll be VTA'in tonight Chuck! I will be solo tonight. Kyle is going to be at the Brownsburg bball game hanging out with buddies and watching the cheerleaders. I don't get it.


----------



## Waltss2k

Here's Chucky! said:


> And at $289.99 the Associated Apex is sure to fly off the shelves... NOT!
> 
> What are they thinking? I read the description on Associated's site and there is no charger that comes with it, not even a crappy slow charger.
> 
> The price should be more like $89.99... Lol! Realalistically $150 not nearly $300.
> 
> I'm surprised not one single rc company hasn't tried to hammer out an IRL or Nascar liscensed 7.4 volt spec 1/10 oval RTR. No money or interest available I suppose.
> 
> The blue and yellow number 71 VTA returns Friday!


What.... No F1?


----------



## DestructoFox

Hi Guys, I just picked up a used F104 Pro, and am looking to join you guys in the next couple weeks. I hope to be up by there tonight to pick up some parts before I do a complete rebuild on it. Any of the guys that run F1 care to share a good starter FDR for a 21.5 motor, or 'must-have' parts for running on carpet?


----------



## BadSign

Jeremiah would be your best source, but here's how I see it:
Tamiya TCS 1031 and 1032 rubber tires on F104 Foam wheels (rubber tire mounted on foam wheels)
Spur Gear adaptor
aluminum motor mounts
Aluminum front suspension mount
F104x1 upper deck and damper tube
Aluminu shock

I'll be by to pick up some parts tonight as well.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I really liked the layout Friday night. Good turnout too even though some of the regulars were not there. (That helped me get into the A Main in VTA!). 

The lower part of the walls in a couple of spots have edges sticking out. I think at least two of us broke due to catching on them. (I know, stay OFF the wall and that won't happen!). I think a baseboard or even just rubber cove base could be added to prevent that. I'd be happy to help with installation if needed. 

The best part of last night was seeing the novice class! That's always a good thing. I saw several guys helping the new racers too. I regret that I wasn't one of them. I had my hands full with my own stuff.

Thanks again Indy RC!


----------



## Waltss2k

I had a great night lastnight even with getting there late. I only ran two classes since I forgot the battery holder for my 1/12 scale, really wanted to race it since I spent Thursday night working on it and making some changes. However at the end of the night I did run it and I think I will be competitive next week. Loved VTA and F1 even though mine was loose in the rear, but made some changes today so I can't wait till next Friday night.


----------



## BadSign

Indy R/C, I need some CRC parts:
3299
3392
1280

Thanks!


----------



## BadSign

Also, the F1 guys are going to need more F104 T-Bars in stock:
54165 Soft T-Bar


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> Also, the F1 guys are going to need more F104 T-Bars in stock:
> 54165 Soft T-Bar


Did you exhaust the supply? LOL




Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> Did you exhaust the supply? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


Ha! Just want them to be prepared for my inglorious return next week.

I think Scott broke one Friday- and I believe we have a brand new racer coming soon...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> I think Scott broke one Friday...


Yep, I did. Rear tire caught the edge of a panel and snapped the corner of the T-bar off.  I thought there was one soft T-bar upstairs in the hobby shop, but it must have been purchased.


----------



## Waltss2k

I ordered one last week and picked it up Fri night.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Really enjoyed the layout on Friday. Liked the 180 at the end of the straight.

----------

Thanks to IndyHobbies for letting me drive his extra F104. Initially it was a handful to drive. However I made a few minor adjustments (& fixed a bent part & replaced a questionable speed control) and the car really came alive by the main. 

I believe the car I was running was using kit compound rubber tires that have been broken in. The car had a bit of understeer, but was very predictable. The car still had the center friction "shock" and stock rear diff. I'm sure some hop-up parts would have helped the handling, but overall in basic kit form I thought the car was a lot of fun to drive. With a little more tweaking and maybe some softer springs on the car, I'm pretty confident I could get the car handling even better.

Basically I'm saying if I were on a Caterham/Marussia budget that I could have fun and be reasonably competitive with a box stock F104 with kit rubber tires.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

It does drive much better! But, I'm sure it wasn't the crummy speed control or bent thingys he mentioned. It was using his magic Foo-Foo dust that I've seen him do before. That, or the car had a Voodoo Mojo on it of some sort, and he removed the Mojo. Either way, I'm happy. 

I priced out the parts to convert the front end to a 104 type, but its more than I want to spend to do that right now. So, I'm on the prowl for a used F104 front end. Please PM me if anyone has one.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Really enjoyed the layout on Friday. Liked the 180 at the end of the straight.


I like a 180 there better than a 90. For whatever reason, I tend to miss that corner and put my car through the wall down on that end...

Thus Josh putting in a 180 and calling it Crispin Corner. We'll have to call the back straight, the Black Hole. Where his car parts go to die.




IndyRC_Racer said:


> Basically I'm saying if I were on a Caterham/Marussia budget that I could have fun and be reasonably competitive with a box stock F104 with kit rubber tires.


What if you're on an HRT budget? You know, the team that gave up...


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> What if you're on an HRT budget? You know, the team that gave up...


You "hire" the worst driver in F1 history, Narain Karthikeyan.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I just checked the calendar. Friday is in three days. Tomorrow, it will be in two days. Just letting everyone know.


----------



## Waltss2k

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I just checked the calendar. Friday is in three days. Tomorrow, it will be in two days. Just letting everyone know.


And I thought I had it bad. Lol


----------



## ThrottleKing

I was just informed by the boss that I have to take her to her company dinner this Friday I was really planning on being there and to break out the new body and paint scheme on the USGT as well as lay it down in F1.

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

ThrottleKing said:


> I was just informed by the boss that I have to take her to her company dinner this Friday I was really planning on being there and to break out the new body and paint scheme on the USGT as well as lay it down in F1.
> 
> Jeremiah


I guess I will continue to "Lay it Down" in F1 this week. Lol


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> I guess I will continue to "Lay it Down" in F1 this week. Lol


Oh yay! 

It's like watching the 2005 USGP all over again.

Staring Scott Black as Narain Karthikeyan in his Jordan...


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> Oh yay!
> 
> It's like watching the 2005 USGP all over again.
> 
> Staring Scott Black as Narain Karthikeyan in his Jordan...


2 NK references in one page? That's uncalled for.

Let me balance that out for a second
Schumacher, Schumacher, Schumacher, Schumacher, Schumacher, Schumacher,Schumacher, Prost, Prost, Prost, Prost, , Senna, Senna, Senna, Vettel, Vettel, Vettel, Alonso, Alonso, Hakkinen, Hakkinen, Mansell, Hill, Villeneuve, Raikonen, Button, Hamilton.

There you go, takes care of the last 27 years. I feel clean again.


----------



## jonesy112

BadSign said:


> 2 NK references in one page? That's uncalled for.
> 
> Let me balance that out for a second
> Schumacher, Schumacher, Schumacher, Schumacher, Schumacher, Schumacher,Schumacher, Prost, Prost, Prost, Prost, , Senna, Senna, Senna, Vettel, Vettel, Vettel, Alonso, Alonso, Hakkinen, Hakkinen, Mansell, Hill, Villeneuve, Raikonen, Button, Hamilton.
> 
> There you go, takes care of the last 27 years. I feel clean again.


A Mansell and JV mention. Now all is right. 

F1 could use another (early)JV, bleached hair, baggy suit and just drives the balls off the car


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> A Mansell and JV mention. Now all is right.
> 
> F1 could use another (early)JV, bleached hair, baggy suit and just drives the balls off the car


Conventional wisdom has it that JV wasn't that good, just happened to have the dominant car that year... 

You bringing my boy's truck on Friday?


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> Conventional wisdom has it that JV wasn't that good, just happened to have the dominant car that year...
> 
> You bringing my boy's truck on Friday?


Thats besides the point....the 13yr old me still thinks JV rocks

Im assuming your talking about Erics truck, im meeting him tommorrow to get it to him.


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> Thats besides the point....the 13yr old me still thinks JV rocks
> 
> Im assuming your talking about Erics truck, im meeting him tommorrow to get it to him.


Let's see a picture. I don't want any looking better than mine.


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> Conventional wisdom has it that JV wasn't that good, just happened to have the dominant car that year...


Conventional wisdom should also tell you not to leave F1's dominant constructor for a start-up with a brand new chassis. But some guys don't make the best decisions in terms of career moves. <cough>Hamilton<cough>


----------



## jonesy112

BadSign said:


> Conventional wisdom should also tell you not to leave F1's dominant constructor for a start-up with a brand new chassis. But some guys don't make the best decisions in terms of career moves. <cough>Hamilton<cough>


BAR wasn't a total start up. I mean they did buy out Tyrell. 

At least BAR had some great looking cars, I already call dibs on the lucky strike livery in case I ever buy a F1


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> Let's see a picture. I don't want any looking better than mine.


If I make it looking better than yours, then you will have to get another one painted. Nothing like ensuring job security. 

And shouldn't even new one I do be better than the last, making each one my best yet?


----------



## BadSign

jonesy112 said:


> BAR wasn't a total start up. I mean they did buy out Tyrell.
> 
> At least BAR had some great looking cars, I already call dibs on the lucky strike livery in case I ever buy a F1


Don't blame you. the 555 was pretty nice as well. 

I miss the old days of tobacco sponsorship. Marlboro (McLaren and Penske), Lucky Strike, Rothman's, Gauloises, Player's (Lotus and Forsythe), Camel (Great looking MotoGP bike). Honestly, did anything top the West McLaren?


----------



## BadSign

BTW jonesy, will you be at the track Friday? I wanted to get that rx pack for my 1:12


----------



## jonesy112

BadSign said:


> BTW jonesy, will you be at the track Friday? I wanted to get that rx pack for my 1:12


Yeah I will be there so you can get that rx pack. 

Miguel duhamel on the camel bike was good, but to be honest, Scott Russell on the lucky strike bike is the bike and helmet that first got me interested in helmet paint. The feather scheme on his helmet was incredible, ESP for its day


----------



## ThrottleKing

Jonesy,

Sent you a PM


Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

I think I might have figured out my 1/12 scale, can't wait till Friday to see.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Staring Scott Black as Narain Karthikeyan in his Jordan...


Hey, wasn't be the "worst F1 driver ever?" I resemble that remark!


----------



## DestructoFox

Well if we're all calling team colors, I'm reserving mid-nineties Benetton colors. ..not that anyone would want those anyway.


----------



## THE READER

Jonsey or Scott, at what air presure do you guys use to paint with an air brush. and fast color paint?


----------



## crispy

THE READER said:


> Jonsey or Scott, at what air presure do you guys use to paint with an air brush. and fast color paint?


Ah oh... Bob has the air brush out. Can't wait to see what he has in store.

One thing for certain, we know what number it will be...


----------



## jonesy112

THE READER said:


> Jonsey or Scott, at what air presure do you guys use to paint with an air brush. and fast color paint?


Correct, I use strictly FasKolor paint. I usually spray around 30-35psi


----------



## THE READER

jonesy112 said:


> Correct, I use strictly FasKolor paint. I usually spray around 30-35psi


great !! thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Ah oh... Bob has the air brush out. Can't wait to see what he has in store.
> 
> One thing for certain, we know what number it will be...


The number 24!


----------



## THE READER

Here's Chucky! said:


> The number 24!


lol-- you know better then that!!


----------



## BadSign

jonesy112 said:


> Yeah I will be there so you can get that rx pack.
> 
> Miguel duhamel on the camel bike was good, but to be honest, Scott Russell on the lucky strike bike is the bike and helmet that first got me interested in helmet paint. The feather scheme on his helmet was incredible, ESP for its day


I remember that helmet, I dcided to try using feathers as a mask for an oval car because of it!


----------



## Waltss2k

I will ba debuting a new body this Friday night on my TT01.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> I will ba debuting a new body this Friday night on my TT01.


Walt is slumming in the house spec. class. Booyah!

You still running VTA though right?


----------



## Waltss2k

Might as well, everyone else does.


----------



## BadSign

my new ride...Aye, Carumba!!!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> Might as well, everyone else does.


When you going to get a 4x4 SC truck? 

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

BadSign said:


> my new ride...Aye, Carumba!!!


Is this thing going to be on the track this Friday.


----------



## Waltss2k

ThrottleKing said:


> When you going to get a 4x4 SC truck?
> 
> Jeremiah


Can't do it.


----------



## BadSign

Waltss2k said:


> Is this thing going to be on the track this Friday.


Yup. Jonesy's bringin' my rx pack and Landers is truing my tires. Now all I need is for DavidL to drive for me and I'm all set.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jonesy112 said:


> Correct, I use strictly FasKolor paint. I usually spray around 30-35psi


What he said! But, if I'm in a hurry, i spray at 160 psi. 

I don't thin anything normally. I just use the Paashe Medium tip on the dual-action I use. If you use the small tip you might have to thin.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> my new ride...Aye, Carumba!!!


Duff's Beer, that's a hoot!


----------



## Waltss2k

BadSign said:


> Yup. Jonesy's bringin' my rx pack and Landers is truing my tires. Now all I need is for DavidL to drive for me and I'm all set.


That's no fun having someone else driving. Not sure what I will be running this week. 1/12 scale for sure, and I will have three other classes to choose from.


----------



## THE READER

IndyHobbies.com said:


> What he said! But, if I'm in a hurry, i spray at 160 psi.
> 
> I don't thin anything normally. I just use the Paashe Medium tip on the dual-action I use. If you use the small tip you might have to thin.


thank you , for your info also , you two guys do such an awsome job at painting.:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

THE READER said:


> thank you , for your info also , you two guys do such an awsome job at painting.:thumbsup:


Thanks, but Jonesy is the pro. I'm just doing it for fun and babes. 

Seriously, Mike can also create awesome masks to use you want a specific logo car or themed car. He's made some for me that were really detailed.


----------



## crispy

Okay, Trans Am aficionados, I need your help.

In this video:






Skip to the 7:02 - 7:05 mark. What is that? From the front I thought it was a Cougar, but when it spins around, I think it is a late 60's Barracuda? I didn't think that model ever ran? Especially since the current model AAR 'Cudas are in the race too.

Oh by the way, at 7:01 I think I saw Freddy Mercury on a pit box...


----------



## FrankNitti

It's a Barracuda, a buddy of mine had one in high school.


----------



## Waltss2k

I won't use a rattle can to paint again. All airbrush for me.


----------



## crispy

Walts Twitter Feed said:


> I won't use a rattle can to paint again. All airbrush for me.


Why do you say that? What do you really get for the $300 worth of equipment needed.


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> Why do you say that? What do you really get for the $300 worth of equipment needed.


or get really tricky and use both rattle can and airbrush on the same body


----------



## Waltss2k

My airbrush was way less then $300


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Duff's Beer, that's a hoot!


Other sponsors include Kwik-E-Mart, Laramie Extra-Tar, Moe's, The Android's Dungeon and Baseball Card Shop, and some mysterious ne'er do well who goes by "El Barto"



Waltss2k said:


> That's no fun having someone else driving. Not sure what I will be running this week. 1/12 scale for sure, and I will have three other classes to choose from.


Just kidding about that. I look forward to adding anextra chicane for everyone else in 1:12

I'm in for F1


----------



## AquaRacer

I'm in for F-1 and USGT. Have some other tuning ideas to try on the F-1. Hope that they work. Cya all tomorrow for some Friday Night Racing !!!! Around 20 hours and counting.


----------



## microed

Hats off to those responsible for keeping the racing program on schedule tonight! A good turn out and we were still done racing by 11pm. :thumbsup:


----------



## Matt P.

microed said:


> Hats off to those responsible for keeping the racing program on schedule tonight! A good turn out and we were still done racing by 11pm. :thumbsup:


I second that! The program was run nice and smooth.


----------



## crispy

Who was the new guy anyway? Management should have introduced him.... . He did a great job.

One request, pace info is good during the heats, but during the mains all we care about is gap to the guy in front and the guy behind.

As always... Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Waltss2k

The new announcers name is Judd. I tried to help him as much as possible.


----------



## davidl

Waltss2k said:


> The new announcers name is Judd. I tried to help him as much as possible.


 
So it looks like he succeeded despite the help.:wave::hat:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

That was a good one DL!

I'm still remembering Walt's leap in the air during the 12th scale Main as he was Marshaling. That was an amazing feat as three cars passed underneath him while he was in mid air! If only I had it on video.


----------



## crispy

Since my TT-01 is down for awhile, I need a second car to run. So I'm going to convert one of my TC4's over to run USGT. 

What compound of X-patterns is everyone running? D or Pro?


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> Since my TT-01 is down for awhile, I need a second car to run. So I'm going to convert one of my TC4's over to run USGT.
> 
> What compound of X-patterns is everyone running? D or Pro?


your welcome to race my mo5 if you cant get something going.


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> Since my TT-01 is down for awhile, I need a second car to run. So I'm going to convert one of my TC4's over to run USGT.
> 
> What compound of X-patterns is everyone running? D or Pro?


They run the Pro


----------



## Waltss2k

IndyHobbies.com said:


> That was a good one DL!
> 
> I'm still remembering Walt's leap in the air during the 12th scale Main as he was Marshaling. That was an amazing feat as three cars passed underneath him while he was in mid air! If only I had it on video.


I just do what I can to get someone going and try not to get into anyone,s way doing it.


----------



## crispy

Next USGT question...

Which 21.5 motor? 

Novak Ballistic or Thunder Power? Any significant differences? Thunder Power is $10 less.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Next USGT question...
> 
> Which 21.5 motor?
> 
> Novak Ballistic or Thunder Power? Any significant differences? Thunder Power is $10 less.


Thunder Power :thumbsup:


----------



## AquaRacer

Thunder Power!!!


----------



## martini13

Tp...


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> Next USGT question...
> 
> Which 21.5 motor?
> 
> Novak Ballistic or Thunder Power? Any significant differences? Thunder Power is $10 less.


Y'all are forgetting that little trinity motor. Anything besides a trinity d3.5 is a waste of money right now. Watch when Jeremiah debuts his next weekend


----------



## ThrottleKing

jonesy112 said:


> Y'all are forgetting that little trinity motor. Anything besides a trinity d3.5 is a waste of money right now. Watch when Jeremiah debuts his next weekend


Crap, they are going to expect something from me now. It is just sheer luck I even get around the track. Seriously I won't give this motor any justice, Martin or Jonesy are better drivers than me, they should be showing this thing off. I have just had a little luck lately and have been able to stay out of trouble a little more. I am going to hang on to my Thunder Power though since I am not totally sold on the Trinity just yet and I can use it's parts for all of my other TP motors as they wear out. 

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

Better be ready for some F1, there was 7 Friday night.


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> Y'all are forgetting that little trinity motor. Anything besides a trinity d3.5 is a waste of money right now. Watch when Jeremiah debuts his next weekend


I have seen both Novak and TP team drivers using the D3.5.... That should tell you something.


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> I have seen both Novak and TP team drivers using the D3.5.... That should tell you something.


A quick price check via the popular online sources shows that none of them have the 21.5 in stock. They've got others, but not the 21.5. Why is that?


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> A quick price check via the popular online sources shows that none of them have the 21.5 in stock. They've got others, but not the 21.5. Why is that?


Because they are sold out...


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Because they are sold out...


No, not in their system. Sold out shows as sold out. 

It doesn't matter, its not like the difference between a TP and a D3.5 is going to be discernible with me...


----------



## Monti007

I've got Trinity 21.5 motors in stock!

Monti


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Airbrushed this weekend... I did this scheme on another body a while ago, and the Camaro was just begging for it. I know its not likely a T/A series proper look, but for me, who grew up going to Hot Rod shows as a teen, I like the look. Yes, it will need numbers if raced to be legal. Body is sitting high (no body holes) because I'm not sure if this one is getting sold or kept yet.


----------



## crispy

Looks nice Scott. I look forward to helping you mess that up! 

I wish there was a way to affix bodies without the posts. They sure do look nice like that.

You get a chance to experiment with the paint?


----------



## Waltss2k

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Airbrushed this weekend... I did this scheme on another body a while ago, and the Camaro was just begging for it. I know its not likely a T/A series proper look, but for me, who grew up going to Hot Rod shows as a teen, I like the look. Yes, it will need numbers if raced to be legal. Body is sitting high (no body holes) because I'm not sure if this one is getting sold or kept yet.


Nice job Scott.


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> No, not in their system. Sold out shows as sold out.
> 
> It doesn't matter, its not like the difference between a TP and a D3.5 is going to be discernible with me...


Indyrc I believe has a used trinity revtech 21.5 in the case forsale.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> Indyrc I believe has a used trinity revtech 21.5 in the case forsale.


I'm sure Josh would let that go cheap too.

But I'm confused... (what's new right?) Trinity has the RevTech line, the D3 model and now the D3.5. Doesn't that mean that some of them are inferior?


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> I'm sure Josh would let that go cheap too.
> 
> But I'm confused... (what's new right?) Trinity has the RevTech line, the D3 model and now the D3.5. Doesn't that mean that some of them are inferior?


The d3 line was released in 2010, and revtech in 2011. D3 motors had a ton of torque and handled heat well, the revtech carries top speed well but doesn't handle the heat as well. 

Then they designed the d3.5 and it has te best characteristics of both motors. It was released earlier this year.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Ever wonder why some people don't race USGT or faster classes? One reason is the ever changing cycle of what is must have to go fast. Why not just race VTA where you only need one motor or TT-01 where you can just replace a very cheap motor when it wears out.

To be fair though, any 21.5 motor is capable of turning decent lap times. Just be prepared to calculate your own FDR if you aren't running the exact same motor as another racer. Each specific model of 21.5 motor has its own power band that you will want to gear around, so it can be hard to compare. You also have to add setup and driving when comparing how "fast" each car is. This among other factors is why the "faster" classes require more attention to detail to make it on the podium.

As to which 21.5 motor is a waste of money and which is the best, it always comes down to public perception. I would say if you have the money to buy the best, then that is always a good option. However don't be surprised when the driver that told you to buy that motor is now running a different "best" motor next month.

If you are buying a specific motor (that you don't own) so that you can share gearing information, that IS a good idea. Just don't expect that a motor alone will make you go faster without improving your setup/driving.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Scott, the flame Camaro looks good and is perfectly legal in TT-01/Sportman.


----------



## crispy

Brian, you are the Oracle of Spec. racing! No doubt about that.

I agree, I believe in it too. That's why I didn't have a problem with IndyCar being called Spec. racing. The alternative is ALMS with their wonderful technology and manufacturer support and 4 car fields...

That's why I'll go with the used 21.5 off the shelf. Because even if I spent the big buck$, I'll still be in the bottom half of the USGT field... for now.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Scott, the flame Camaro looks good and is perfectly legal in TT-01/Sportman.


_Any production touring car body - 190 mm or 200 mm_

Mass produced, street legal and available for sale? Yup in 1968...

Typically "touring car" is a descriptor used on family cars, four door sedans and hatchbacks and does NOT equate to sports cars like Ferraris and Saleens and Paganis...

I think we should enforce this!  Now excuse me while I buckle my kids into the back seat of my NSX while I go get groceries...


----------



## THE READER

Waltss2k said:


> Nice job Scott.


Scott, always has awesome paint jobs . :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I would say if you have the money to buy the best, then that is always a good option. However don't be surprised when the driver that told you to buy that motor is now running a different "best" motor next month.


Nail on the head. The only thing about the D3.5 is that instead of being motor of the "month", it has been motor of the "year" because no one else has released a better design. Statistically speaking, it is the best spec motor available right now.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

THE READER said:


> Scott, always has awesome paint jobs . :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks guys. I post them here because you guys appreciate them. Most people don't, especially those not into R/C. One of my favorite things is coming up with an idea and making it real. I get a kick out of that for sure.


----------



## THE READER

i am looking for a aluminum uprights,--like a square 35r, for a tamiya tto1 front end. 
i can;t seam to find any on line , they say there on back order. and 3 racing has one, but it looks very weak and has no stops on it. .
if anyone has one for sale or knows where to get one ,please let me know.

Bob Yelle


----------



## crispy

THE READER said:


> i am looking for a aluminum uprights for a tamiya tto1 front end.
> i can;t seam to find any on line , they say there on back order. and 3 racing has one, but it looks very weak and has no stops on it. .
> if anyone has one for sale or knows where to get one ,please let me know.
> 
> Bob Yelle


You can have my old set if you can drill out the ball stud! 

Seriously, I'll find it on ebay for ya. Hold on.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tamiya-TT-0...racter_Radio_Control_Toys&hash=item3a4253cb58

I paid $29.20 back in October. Now he wants $36.

These are the ones Chucky said to get, so I did.


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> You can have my old set if you can drill out the ball stud!
> 
> Seriously, I'll find it on ebay for ya. Hold on.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tamiya-TT-0...racter_Radio_Control_Toys&hash=item3a4253cb58
> 
> I paid $29.20 back in October. Now he wants $36.
> 
> These are the ones Chucky said to get, so I did.


ok ill check it out. thank , bring those use one you have i may try to salvage them


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I was thinking about getting some for our TT-01 as well. Are these linked below the same thing? They are less than half the cost! 

I bought a set of aluminum knuckles for my TC3 from this same vendor in Hong Kong. Couldn't find anything anywhere else. They were here in less than a week, and shipping was $3! How they can do that is beyond me? The quality was just fine and I've used them for over a year now on the TC3. So, I'd rather not pay $36...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALUMINUM-FRONT-UPRIGHT-KNUCKLE-ARM-S-TAMIYA-TT01-TT-01-/380289879090?pt=US_Character_Radio_Control_Toys&hash=item588b0b0c32

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALUMINUM-FRONT-UPRIGHT-KNUCKLE-ARM-B-TAMIYA-TT01-TT-01-/380289878667?pt=US_Character_Radio_Control_Toys&hash=item588b0b0a8b#ht_1644wt_934










I think they are legal by the class rules? Link: http://www.indyrcraceway.com/ClassRules.php#TT01


----------



## crispy

The difference is there is no "stop" on those. Somehow that is important according to Chuck.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hmmm. OK, but I don't see that on the rules page? 

Confused. :freak:


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Hmmm. OK, but I don't see that on the rules page?
> 
> Confused. :freak:


Its in this thread somewhere.

The aluminum knuckles are the one non-Tamiya part allowed according to Indy RC. So that takes care of the rule angle.

The "stop" (that's the squarish bump out on the one arm) is important because if it is not there then in a contact with the wall the knuckle can turn too far and break other stuff, or something like that. Those others will work, you just need to stop hitting stuff. Wait... what am I saying...










See?


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> The difference is there is no "stop" on those. Somehow that is important according to Chuck.


I have the type with no built in stop and I made my own stop that works great scott, I'll can show you and Bob this Friday.


----------



## THE READER

ok-- thank you Gary, i have a set on the way.:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Its in this thread somewhere.
> 
> The aluminum knuckles are the one non-Tamiya part allowed according to Indy RC. So that takes care of the rule part...


So, it's a rule, or suggestion? If its a rule, it shouldn't be buried in the tread. I'd hate to break it and then find out I'm on Double Secret Probation! 

Seriously, if its just a stop to help ME, then I'd rather not spend the extra $25 for the pricey set. That money would cover my entry fees (or popcorn and a coke at the movies).


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> So, it's a rule, or suggestion? If its a rule, it shouldn't be buried in the tread. I'd hate to break it and then find out I'm on Double Secret Probation!
> 
> Seriously, if its just a stop to help ME, then I'd rather not spend the extra $25 for the pricey set. That money would cover my entry fees (or popcorn and a coke at the movies).


It's a rule. From their website:
_
3. You can use aluminum *aftermarket* uprights (for durability only)._

Buy the cheap ones and put a screw in there like Franklin did. After looking at my car and the picture below. If there is not something there to stop the wheels from turning too far, I assume you'll break your steering rack as it is the next plastic bits down the line. Or you can spend another $100 on aluminum Tamiya steering rack parts...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> It's a rule. From their website:
> _
> 3. You can use aluminum *aftermarket* uprights (for durability only)._


I got that, I just didn't know if the $38 ones were the only ones allowed. That was my question.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I got that, I just didn't know if the $38 ones were the only ones allowed. That was my question.


Nope. But why wouldn't you buy the ones "Made of Square"?


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Nope. But why wouldn't you buy the ones "Made of Square"?


Because the one's Franklin has works just as good and cost half the price :thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

The Stop isn't on the uprights It's on the lower A arms.


----------



## THE READER

actually, its on the upper, and lower a frame and on the upright.


----------



## Waltss2k

THE READER said:


> actually, its on the upper, and lower a frame and on the upright.


Dang Bob I figured that you would have already had a set of these. Your slacking. Lol


----------



## Matt P.

Indy_Rc you have a PM


----------



## Waltss2k

Is there anyone using the sway bar on the TT01? If so how well does it work?


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> Is there anyone using the sway bar on the TT01? If so how well does it work?


Bob and I are. 

How well they work is up in the air...  My TT-01 has been going downhill lately but I may have solved that when I re-built it.

They have some at the shop because they got extra when I ordered mine.

Be aware, that if you have the TT-01R Type E kit, you need to get two *front* sway bar kits and there are mounting locations on the lower chassis. If you have an older TT-01 you have to buy the upper carbon brace AND you have to have the adjustable front arms.

I have the latest kit, but I still mounted my sway bars up top as it was easier to swap them out.

The Reader's mileage may vary...


----------



## THE READER

Waltss2k said:


> Is there anyone using the sway bar on the TT01? If so how well does it work?


im using them , but i dont notice any difference at all . thay have a lot of slop. and so they are not effective. , im still playing around with them trying to tighten them up and get rid of all the slop. . as of now i give it thumb down . they just look cool.


----------



## Waltss2k

That's kinda what I was thinking since the TT01 has so much slop as it is


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> That's kinda what I was thinking since the TT01 has so much slop as it is


After I rebuilt it this time it has a lot less slop in it! 

I didn't need any of the washers I had on the previous a-arm mounts. I must have really tweeked it good with all that wall bashing.


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> After I rebuilt it this time it has a lot less slop in it!
> 
> I didn't need any of the washers I had on the previous a-arm mounts. I must have really tweeked it good with all that wall bashing.


be carefull , the tto1 doesn't like to be tighten up to much . cuz then they start to handle like a flat bed truck . loose is good, to a point


----------



## crispy

THE READER said:


> be carefull , the tto1 doesn't like to be tighten up to much . cuz then they start to handle like a flat bed truck . loose is good, to a point


I know. It is by no means a tight car.

We'll see Friday. I have Friday afternoon off so I'll be there early to get plenty of time in on my fleet of cars. 

I may go for the record and run four classes!


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> I know. It is by no means a tight car.
> 
> We'll see Friday. I have Friday afternoon off so I'll be there early to get plenty of time in on my fleet of cars.
> 
> I may go for the record and run four classes!


lol your insane!!


----------



## crispy

THE READER said:


> lol your insane!!


Not totally insane. I'll have plenty of practice time and I don't necessarily have to run both qualifying heats in USGT (will be in the B main regardless) and don't have to run either heat in the Mini. So I might cut it down to 3 classes in the first round and 2 in the second. I'll just have to have everything ready to go for the finals.

Qualifying poorly and ending up in three B-mains would be problematic if I plan to get out of any of them.

Gotta love Indy RC's monthly rate. I get my money's worth!


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> Not totally insane. I'll have plenty of practice time and I don't necessarily have to run both qualifying heats in USGT (will be in the B main regardless) and don't have to run either heat in the Mini. So I might cut it down to 3 classes in the first round and 2 in the second. I'll just have to have everything ready to go for the finals.
> 
> Qualifying poorly and ending up in three B-mains would be problematic if I plan to get out of any of them.
> 
> Gotta love Indy RC's monthly rate. I get my money's worth!


if you are out in the weeds that bad, you may just have to hire a wheel to get you back


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> if you are out in the weeds that bad, you may just have to hire a wheel to get you back


Maybe. I'd love to see you wheel that beater of a TT-01 in a race. I would need to know my hired gun can walk the walk!


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> Maybe. I'd love to see you wheel that beater of a TT-01 in a race. I would need to know my hired gun can walk the walk!


just gotta talk a car owner into putting me in one


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> just gotta talk a car owner into putting me in one


I have put that "beater" back together solely with parts on hand.

It has a Spektrum receiver in it. If you have a radio (and I know you do) and a rounded deans connector battery and a transponder (or house) you can drive it.

Walk the walk...


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> I have put that "beater" back together solely with parts on hand.
> 
> It has a Spektrum receiver in it. If you have a radio (and I know you do) and a rounded deans connector battery and a transponder (or house) you can drive it.
> 
> Walk the walk...


If i get done with painting helmets on time, Ill be there to run it tommorrow.


----------



## Waltss2k

I have tomorrow off as well so I will be there early. Heck if crispy is going to run three classes then so will I. But I will do it all on my own, No Hired Driver for me. :dude:


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> I have tomorrow off as well so I will be there early. Heck if crispy is going to run three classes then so will I. But I will do it all on my own, No Hired Driver for me. :dude:


You are sadly mistaken... the hired gun is for the 5th car.

That's right, I said 5th...


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> you are sadly mistaken... The hired gun is for the 5th car.
> 
> That's right, i said 5th...


omg!!


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> You are sadly mistaken... the hired gun is for the 5th car.
> 
> That's right, I said 5th...


Not sadly mistaken. I just don't need a so called "Hired Gun" to drive for me or any of my cars. And that's one reason I have sold some cars because you can't drive every class.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm up early hooking up a little snow plow to the front of my VTA car. Now if I can just find a little set of tire chains...


----------



## Waltss2k

Getting ready to for some VTA, TT01, F1, and 1/12 scale.


----------



## THE READER

*how i feel*



Waltss2k said:


> Getting ready to for some VTA, TT01, F1, and 1/12 scale.


i may be out of line here . but this is how i feel about guys running so many classis. you dont get to turn marshall and thats no fair to the rest of us.. and thats not right. my 1 cents worth. 
but what ever.

Bob yelle


----------



## crispy

I understand Bob. I'm not really going to run four classes.

But I do always make it a point to marshal as many races as I run. For just that reason.


----------



## Waltss2k

THE READER said:


> i may be out of line here . but this is how i feel about guys running so many classis. you dont get to turn marshall and thats no fair to the rest of us.. and thats not right. my 1 cents worth.
> but what ever.
> 
> Bob yelle


You don't have to be mad Bob, I get where your coming from. I wouldn't run four classes in a night if I could but if I can't turn Marshall I find someone that can plus I jump out and turn Marshall even if I didn't just run. I try to help out as much as possible. Last week I helped the new announcer Judd post the heats on the board. One of the problems that I have is the people that use reverse when there not suppost too which makes me feel like if that's what is going to be allowed then there is no need for turn Marshalls. And mini Cooper is one of the worst at it and there are a few in TT01. Damn it now I vented, I'm heading to the track. See everyone soon.


----------



## THE READER

oh, im not really mad at anybody , but its just something that gets under my skin, .and i too just had to vent. 

i wont be there tonight , cuz we have a bunch of snow , and drifts out here in the open land of lebanon. so having to shovel out . see yo all next week , MERRY CHRISMAS to all


----------



## Here's Chucky!

THE READER said:


> oh, im not really mad at anybody , but its just something that gets under my skin, .and i too just had to vent.
> 
> i wont be there tonight , cuz we have a bunch of snow , and drifts out here in the open land of lebanon. so having to shovel out . see yo all next week , MERRY CHRISMAS to all


In complete agreement on this one, two classes is the max you should be allowed to run but with only one night allotted for on-road what do you do? What would be swell is one evening maybe run VTA, USGT, etc and the next Mini's, F1, etc kinda like bowling alleys have ladies, mens, kids, etc leagues on different nights all across the week. The schedule is too off-road heavy around Indy between JCP and Indy RC but it's what's been hot and popular for last couple years so?

Be back with my TT01 after New Years! Merry Christmas to all my RC Misfit Friends... LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## j21moss

THE READER said:


> i may be out of line here . but this is how i feel about guys running so many classis. you dont get to turn marshall and thats no fair to the rest of us.. and thats not right. my 1 cents worth.
> but what ever.
> 
> Bob yelle


And I approve this message!!:tongue:


----------



## BadSign

j21moss said:


> And I approve this message!!:tongue:


Says the guy who doesn't race....
from the guy who races part-time...


----------



## BadSign

What are the track dimensions- 70' * 45'? how far along the straight is the scoring loop and how long is it? I'm gonna make some track ideas over vacation.


----------



## Waltss2k

I still ran three classes lastnight and turn Marshalled after all plus did a few extras. And that's just it when there is only one night aloted for on road then you got to get your moneys worth.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Fun track last night I thought. Lots of corners but still room for some great passes. The hobby shop looked extra busy too due to Christmas. That's good for them of course and when they are healthy that's good for all of us. Hope everyone bought some of your presents (even for yourself!) upstairs.

Kyle and I had a good night. All the cars came home with no major damage (my F1 is a little bent) so that's always nice. However, I think My son's favorite part of the night was his Rally's BIG BUFORD.


----------



## crispy

My two cents on the marshaling thing...

I feel that as long as you marshal as many races as you run, you're no different than any other person running one and marshaling one. Now with back to back races it maybe cause an issue but I make up for that by volunteering to marshal other races that you're not obligated to marshal.

Good turnout helps. Last night I got a couple free passes because I was not in the top four and the top four were available to marshal. So my good luck I guess. I needed it because the reason I was not in the top four was related to the fact that two cars were crap at the beginning of the night.

Most importantly, I really like it when the Race Director specifically calls out the names of the four expected to marshal. I think that helps get the people out there.


----------



## crispy

In regards to the racing last night, it was great. Track layout was good. Running three classes with issues in two of them was too much. Thank goodness I had this crazy guy sitting next to me that likes to work on other people's cars. Both my TT-01 and USGT TC4 got fixed by "magic".

Next week I think I will only do VTA and USGT. Not because I don't like TT-01, but it falls in between those and by picking those classes I'm not running any back to back so I can marshal.

Of course my long term plan is to have the boy run the mini and someday even TT-01 so I'll be wrenching those cars and marshaling for him... 

I love RC!


----------



## dragrace

j21moss said:


> And I approve this message!!:tongue:


I approve his message 
:wave:

Steve Dunn


----------



## Waltss2k

Well I guess if were going to talk about turn Marshalling then what's next, Teching cars.


----------



## Waltss2k

Well I guess if were going to talk about turn Marshalling then what's next, Teching cars since everyone is supposively running legal.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> Well I guess if were going to talk about turn Marshalling then what's next, Teching cars since everyone is supposively running legal.


Pick a topic. Can't NOT talk about something... It's only Sunday and we don't race again for five days...


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> Pick a topic. Can't NOT talk about something... It's only Sunday and we don't race again for five days...


Just saying were talking about marshalling, what about tech, what about people that use reverse during a race. I know this is Club racing But. Just my $.02.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> Just saying were talking about marshalling, what about tech, what about people that use reverse during a race. I know this is Club racing But. Just my $.02.


So you want to tech? I don't have a problem with it. Problem is staff. Judd has enough to do. Rob would have to do it, but then he couldn't run.

IF..., you had the people, just randomly tech one car per heat. Roll a die, and tech that car before the race. That way you know you could be checked any time but they wouldn't have to do all six cars.

As for reverse, I agree, it should not be used at all in any class EXCEPT Mini. At IndyRC, since you and Bob have pulled out, the Mini class is becoming synonymous with Novice. I don't have a problem with it in a Novice class. That's my opinion only.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Turn marshalling is simple - it is up to each individual racer to make sure their marshalling responsibilities are being taken care of in a timely fashion. If the racer cannot marshal, then they *MUST* make prior arrangements for a different racer to handle the marshalling. 

Many tracks require the top finishers in each heat to marshal in the next heat race (some tracks even have designated spots based on finishing order). As such, each racer should be prepared to marshal *BEFORE* they race. After the finish of the heat race, each racer should return their cars to the pits (or other designated area) and return immediately to the track if they are required to marshal.

Every race program should announce prior to racing what type of marshalling is required of all the racers. They should also work with any individuals who may have physical limitations that would prevent them from being an adequate marshal.

If any racer chooses not to accept the responsibilities of being an adequate marshal - *THEY ARE BEING SELFISH & DISRESPECTFUL *to all other racers. To put it simply, there is excuse for not marshalling (unless you have made prior arrangements to be excused or have gotten someone to marshal for you).

EDIT: Marshalling is typically not a problem at Indy RC raceway on Friday nights. There are plenty of people who will volunteer to help if/when a racer cannot fulfill their responsibilities.


----------



## BadSign

Waltss2k said:


> Well I guess if were going to talk about turn Marshalling then what's next, Teching cars since everyone is supposively running legal.





crispy said:


> So you want to tech? I don't have a problem with it. Problem is staff. Judd has enough to do. Rob would have to do it, but then he couldn't run.
> 
> IF..., you had the people, just randomly tech one car per heat. Roll a die, and tech that car before the race. That way you know you could be checked any time but they wouldn't have to do all six cars.


I see no reason to tech at Indy R/C. If someone is cheating (which I strongly doubt), everyone would find out pretty quickly. Let the racers police each other.

Besides, this is a *fun *place to race. if you have to cheat here, then your priorities are sadly out of place. And you probably can't build/ drive/ tune a car, so it's not helping you.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

On a positive note, I had a good night racing on Friday. If only I could have managed to earn a free game of pinball, it would have been a perfect night!


----------



## FrankNitti

I hate to stray away from the great debate on marshalling BUT… I’m looking for a Brushless ESC if anyone has an extra they want to get rid of, shoot me a PM. (putting together a Spotsman truck 17.5
1 cell):thumbsup:
David


----------



## davidl

FrankNitti said:


> I hate to stray away from the great debate on marshalling BUT… I’m looking for a Brushless ESC if anyone has an extra they want to get rid of, shoot me a PM.:thumbsup:
> David


 
David - PM your way.


----------



## Waltss2k

I can't decide if I should keep this Novak GTB 4 cell speedo in my 1/12 scale or go with something else.


----------



## FrankNitti

davidl said:


> David - PM your way.


Reply sent..


----------



## BadSign

Waltss2k said:


> I can't decide if I should keep this Novak GTB 4 cell speedo in my 1/12 scale or go with something else.


Just a warning, the new LRP SPX Zero does not include a booster...


----------



## jonesy112

Waltss2k said:


> I can't decide if I should keep this Novak GTB 4 cell speedo in my 1/12 scale or go with something else.


What issues are you having with your gtb? Is there some feature you dont like or something it may not have that you dont like? Do you feel its at a disadvantage?


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> What issues are you having with your gtb? Is there some feature you dont like or something it may not have that you dont like? Do you feel its at a disadvantage?


Only 18 questions left.... choose wisely.....


----------



## Waltss2k

Got some money for Xmas, now got to figure out what to but. Thinking about a new thunder power 17.5 for my 1/12 scale. Got so many decisions.


----------



## regets ama

Waltss2k said:


> Got some money for Xmas,


get out there and jump start the economy for us!

PM to you Walt


----------



## BadSign

Wish you all a very merry Christmas!


----------



## crispy

badsign said:


> wish you all a very merry christmas!


+1


.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Indy Rc

Your friends at Indy R/C would like wish all of you a Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## AquaRacer

Wishing all fellow racers a Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Waltss2k

Merry Christmas to everyone at Indy RC and to all my fellow racers.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I asked Santa for more On Road race days or practice days. And I have been pretty good this year and stayed off the naughty list.

Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

Mr. Brozek, who makes that tool/car caddy that you use?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Happy Holidays everyone!!!


----------



## AquaRacer

BadSign said:


> Mr. Brozek, who makes that tool/car caddy that you use?


It is made by Plano. I think I got it at Menards. I made a shelf for it that allows me to put 2 cars in it.


----------



## Indy Rc

Indy R/C is closed today (Dec. 26th) due to the hazardous weather conditions. Racing is also cancelled this evening. Please stay home if you can and if you have to go out please be careful!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is a link to Plano's website - http://www.planomolding.com/

Most sporting goods or hardware stores have a decent selection of tool and/or fishing boxes (Lowes, Menards, Home Depot, etc.) Large retail stores also have plastic tool boxes and/or containers, but the selection seems to vary by location (K-Mart, Wal-mart, Meijer, etc). All of the retail locations I've mentioned are within a few mile radius of Indy RC Racway.

If you are in the Castleton Square mall area, Gander Mountain (http://www.gandermountain.com/) has good selection of plastic storage containers, including Plano products.

Several R/C companies make pit bags/boxes for transporting equipment. Here is a link to a pit bag made by Losi - http://www.losi.com/Products/Features.aspx?ProdId=LOSA99006. 

I'm not sure if Indy R/C Raceway's shop has any pit bags in stock. However, I'm sure they could order any major r/c manufacturers products for their customers.


----------



## crispy

I have a rolling box that works for my tools.

But I need a good bag that holds three or four or five 1/10th touring cars. Almost like a reinforced duffel with dividers.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I did a quick internet search for 1/10 scale pit bag and came up with results for several companies (OFNA, Losi, Hudy, Associated, etc.) Here is an internet link on a popular online store that shows their *Hauler Bag *selection (http://www.amainhobbies.com/index.php/cPath/1580_118/n/Storage-Transportation-Hauler-Bags).

Usually these bags have a water resistant material on the outside and have some type of storage containers on the inside (usually cardboard boxes). They also usually have a zipper opening. Many times at least 1 or more of the containers are large enough to hold an r/c car. You usually can buy replacement containers for most of the hauler bags. The only real challenge with hauler bags is fitting them into the storage area of your 1:1 car.

As I stated earlier, I'm sure that Indy R/C Raceway would be able to sell any product from a major manufacturer and may even have something in stock. I always prefer to buy these types of products through a local hobby shop in case something is damaged during shipping or defective before buying. 

Hopefully this info helps.


----------



## crispy

Man, this sucks... here I am off today. Already went to the stores and got the kids new boots and snowpants and I'm ready to go to the track/hobbystore and they're ALL CLOSED!

All I want to do is spend my Christmas money!!!


----------



## MicroRacerM18

If this snow will get just a little colder, so it wasn't so slushy. It would be a great time to get the Slash out and go driving through the snow! 

There are some great drifts in my yard I could use as jumps!


----------



## crispy

MicroRacerM18 said:


> If this snow will get just a little colder, so it wasn't so slushy. It would be a great time to get the Slash out and go driving through the snow!
> 
> There are some great drifts in my yard I could use as jumps!


Good point. I just went and put the Sling Shots and Mohawks on my son's Velineon Slash and we'll have a good time tomorrow...


----------



## Waltss2k

Well thanks to this weather and my job I won't be able to make it tomorrow night because I have to finish a night job that I was doing last week. So I will see everyone in the new year next Friday.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kyle and I are "iffy" for Friday too. My Dad is in town. So, I'm hoping he will come with us for an evening at Indy RC. 

However, the rest of my family is wanting to do "something else" Friday night. 

Seriously, what could be more fun that watching your son, and grandson race R/C cars?


----------



## wwddww34

How many people do you get racing in VTA class every week?


----------



## Waltss2k

Anywhere from 6 to 12


----------



## ThrottleKing

I plan on being there this Fri.

Jeremiah


----------



## FrankNitti

Count me in..:thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

I'll be there early with Crispy Jr. We'll see if he can wheel the mini as good as his Slash...


----------



## AquaRacer

I'll be there!!


----------



## THE READER

AquaRacer said:


> I'll be there!!


ill be there . Garry, save my table


----------



## crispy

THE READER said:


> ill be there . Garry, save my table


I don't know... Brian Smith sat there last week and two of my broken cars were fixed "by magic"... 

Will do Bob.


----------



## THE READER

i dont know how long ill stay tonight.
yesterday i had a snow blower accident,. my feet slip out from underneath me, and my snow blower fell on top of me cuz i was hanging on to it to tight, i tried to keep my head up as i went down to keep from hitting my head on the ground. and by doing so i strain my neck muscle, and today my neck is real soar . and seems to be getting worst. so ill see how things go.


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> I don't know... Brian Smith sat there last week and two of my broken cars were fixed "by magic"...
> 
> Will do Bob.


thats ok too , Brian can have that table if he wants , cuz i dont think Walt will be there tonight ., ill just sit at his table ,and maybe i can suck up some of his luck.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Bob, I hope you are feeling better today. Hopefully you can find an enterprising kid in the neighborhood to help you clear snow today. Speaking of snow, I hope everyone made it home safely after racing.

Big thanks to Crispy for letting me drive his TT-01 in qualifying. It was so fast I was fighting a traction roll. Also a big thanks to Doug James for letting me borrow his car in the main. Also sorry for driving the car a bit too hard trying to win (I broke a steering knuckle).

My luck/driving ability was bad last night in the mains. Thankfully I had a bit more luck/ability playing pinball and finally earned a free game (by scoring over 10 million).

Houston brought his scale r/c truck with snow plow last night. If you haven't seen it before, not only does it look realistic but it also is fully functional. Here are some old youtube videos of it in action.

Rc scale snow plow part 1 - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3s01pTnFx0M&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Sounds like you guys had fun last night. I wondered if the drive home was an issue with the snowfall. We got 5" at our house north of Brownsburg.

That RC snowplow is a hoot! Did he make the parts? I want one this morning!


----------



## Waltss2k

Hated missing racing lastnight thanks to work. It took 9 hours to get this particular job done so I got home at 2:30 am. Can't wait for next Friday since I didn't get to race at all all week. See everyone Fri.


----------



## THE READER

-------


----------



## crispy

THE READER said:


> firm package deal.
> for sale , my mo5 less electronics,my mo6less electronics needs shocks and a few front end pieces.has all the upgrades lots of tires and parts
> $225.00
> Bob Yelle


No price for just the M05? I already have an M06 that I can't drive for diddly squat.

Come on...


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Sounds like you guys had fun last night. I wondered if the drive home was an issue with the snowfall. We got 5" at our house north of Brownsburg.


Drew and I drove home to Noblesville starting at 11:40. I-465 was just wet until I-69 when it turned slushy. But 37 was snow covered and treacherous.

Two pickup trucks had just spun into the center median. I got behind a new Camaro and was explaining to Drew how a rear wheel drive sports car is a bear to drive in the snow. We both came on a slow van and I moved to the left to pass and when I was even with the van the Camaro moved left to pass and promptly looped it. He was lucky, he kept it on the road. First time for Drew seeing an near-accident in progress.

Got an earful for keeping my son out late in dangerous weather!


----------



## THE READER

-------


----------



## Waltss2k

Wow Bob's getting rid of the mini's, said it isn't so.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I didn't get to race Friday, but I'm off tomorrow so I'm hoping to go to Indy RC tomorrow and play with my off road stuff in the afternoon there. I havent run that stuff in a while. They have open practice in the afternoon.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

So glad we race onroad on Friday's so I was able to watch all the Colt's games this season (so far...playoffs to go!!!).


----------



## BadSign

Hey Jonesy, your $10 is about to burn a hole through my wallet...


----------



## BadSign

We added another F1 car to the roster Friday, Zuma joined us with his F60, painted in Ferrari Red as it should be, not green (that's for you, Brozek)

My car was much improved witha return to stock ride height and all the spare weight taken off. I also switched over to Paragon instead of Trinity Death Grip. I'm not sure how much that helped, but the car turned much better this week!

I actually wasn't too far off from Jeremiah, so I think I have something for Team McLaren Mercedes (Walt and Dave) when they return.


----------



## Waltss2k

I will be there this Friday night for sure.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

*Plano*

Hey guys just wanted to put in a good word for Plano.

I broke one of the doors on my Plano 777 box several years ago and just taped it shut. I finally contacted Plano customer service last Wednesday to ask where I could buy replacement parts.

They sent me a form via email, I filled it out and today the part arrived in the mail. Absolutely no charge for the part or shipping. That is a company that stands behind its products with great customer service. :thumbsup:

If you need a pit box for tools and parts, you can't go wrong with Plano stuff.


----------



## FrankNitti

AquaRacer...you have a PM


----------



## AquaRacer

Franknitti & Waltss2k PM's replied to. Cya all on Friday!


----------



## Waltss2k

Happy New Year Everyone. See ya Friday.


----------



## rcdano

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Hey guys just wanted to put in a good word for Plano.
> 
> I broke one of the doors on my Plano 777 box several years ago and just taped it shut. I finally contacted Plano customer service last Wednesday to ask where I could buy replacement parts.
> 
> They sent me a form via email, I filled it out and today the part arrived in the mail. Absolutely no charge for the part or shipping. That is a company that stands behind its products with great customer service. :thumbsup:
> 
> If you need a pit box for tools and parts, you can't go wrong with Plano stuff.


I just had to comment on this. I too have a 777 and just recently contacted them for both doors on mine and guess what? They too sent me both doors, free of charge! Plano all the way!


----------



## AquaRacer

BadSign said:


> We added another F1 car to the roster Friday, Zuma joined us with his F60, painted in Ferrari Red as it should be, not green (that's for you, Brozek)
> 
> .


Ha ha Brian, can't help it Green is my favorite color. I know a Ferrari should be Red or that Bright Yellow. Once again Green is my favorite color. he he he!! Who knows, maybe one day I will have a different color body. Time will tell. 

Happy New Year to all. 

Is it Friday yet?!?!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I would love to see someone do a replica Lotus or Caterham F1 paint scheme.


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I would love to see someone do a replica Lotus or Caterham F1 paint scheme.


I love the black and gold livery, but unfortunately my eyes can't track a black car on grey carpet very well.I have a Lotus plan for next year- but it's a retro theme. The 2012 Ferarri will last me the rest of this season.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I've been an R/C flyer for many years before I started R/C racing. I'm thinking I might combine the two... If I don't use tires at all, am I breaking the rules?


----------



## crispy

Well... you couldn't possibly be any more loose out there, so I say go for it!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Ooowwwww! I will need some First Aid cream to help me recover from that BURN! LOL


----------



## Waltss2k

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Ooowwwww! I will need some First Aid cream to help me recover from that BURN! LOL


Just remember who it came from.


----------



## THE READER

Walt
did you put shoe goo in the front of your ofna late model?
if not is the front end holding up ok?


----------



## Waltss2k

THE READER said:


> Walt
> did you put shoe goo in the front of your ofna late model?
> if not is the front end holding up ok?


Bob no I did not use shoe goo. The front of that body is so thick I figured it wouldn't need it, and yes it is still holding up great. No cracks in the fenders or anything.


----------



## crispy

My Losi body cracked at the 12 o'clock position of both front wheel wells.

Guess it was from running into the back of everyone.


----------



## THE READER

Garry,
i will be racing friday night , but i wont be able to get there till 5:30 or 6:00 oclock, i need to go to a funeral, friday after noon around 3:00 oclock. .
would you please save our table for us if you can?

thank you much


----------



## crispy

THE READER said:


> Garry,
> i will be racing friday night , but i wont be able to get there till 5:30 or 6:00 oclock, i need to go to a funeral, friday after noon around 3:00 oclock. .
> would you please save our table for us if you can?
> 
> thank you much


Will do. I'll be there early to practice, but I'll have the boys with me. But they have to go a thing at 6:00 so I'll have to leave at 5:00 and take them home and come back. So I'll leave everything there and have Frank or Walt keep an eye on the stuff.


----------



## microed

I lost my wonderful Hudy phillips screwdriver I had for years so I need to buy a new one so I can work on the TT-01. I forget what size it was. Can anyone tell me what size I need to buy?

-Ed


----------



## BadSign

microed said:


> I lost my wonderful Hudy phillips screwdriver I had for years so I need to buy a new one so I can work on the TT-01. I forget what size it was. Can anyone tell me what size I need to buy?
> 
> -Ed


Did it come with your M18? I lost mine as well. Maybe it's a #2? I can't exactly remember.


----------



## microed

BadSign said:


> Did it come with your M18? I lost mine as well. Maybe it's a #2? I can't exactly remember.


Yes, it was the one that came with my m18. It served me well for many years

-Ed


----------



## crispy

Philips screwdrivers are a pain. #2s are too big for some of the Tamiya screws and #1s are too pointy. Finding the right #1 is not as easy as it sounds.

I kinda want to take a magnetized #1 from Kobalt and grind just a tad of the tip off.

(And no, I do not want to hear how big your #2s are!)


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The problem is probably due to the screws being JIS type. I had to look it up again, its "Japanese Industrial Standard" which are slightly different than domestic. Its a big deal on motorcycles. I remember messing up screws on my Kawasaki motorcycle I used to have (back when dinosaurs ruled the earth) due to having the wrong screwdriver. The guy at the dealership clued me in. 

You can buy them... For the guys that run Tamiya stuff, they might be worth looking into: 

http://www.centralhobbies.com/tools/jis.html

I used to have a couple, but they've been lost or lent over the years. A lot of the glow engines (O.S.) have those kinds of screws too. 

I bet Indy RC can probably get some of these for you.


----------



## microed

I decided to search the net and found the same Hudy screwdriver I had. It has a 3.0mm tip. That would explain why none of the other phillips drivers I had would work, it is metric. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## DestructoFox

Finally, after a couple weeks delay thanks to holidays and slow mail, I will be making my debut in the F1 class tomorrow night.


----------



## AquaRacer

DestructoFox said:


> Finally, after a couple weeks delay thanks to holidays and slow mail, I will be making my debut in the F1 class tomorrow night.


Cool!!!!!!!:thumbsup: We may have enough then to do 2 heats of F1. We shall see..


----------



## Waltss2k

Took today off so I will be there early today.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I put together a second VTA car over the holidays with a nice TC5 chassis that I got from Jeremiah long ago. Looking forward to giving it a try tonight. I have a shiny new Challenger body I made for it, but I didn't want to rumple that body first time out until I get the set up right. So, I'm going to run my old beat up "Green Machine" 66 Mustang body on it initially. No Fear. 

Kyle's got his new Indy RC Spektrum DX3S radio (Christmas present) that he's looking forward to using tonight. 

We are looking forward to a fun night at the track!


----------



## THE READER

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I put together a second VTA car over the holidays with a nice TC5 chassis that I got from Jeremiah long ago. Looking forward to giving it a try tonight. I have a shiny new Challenger body I made for it, but I didn't want to rumple that body first time out until I get the set up right. So, I'm going to run my old beat up "Green Machine" 66 Mustang body on it initially. No Fear.
> 
> Kyle's got his new Indy RC Spektrum DX3S radio (Christmas present) that he's looking forward to using tonight.
> 
> We are looking forward to a fun night at the track!


very nice as usual!! and your green mustage look good still


----------



## DestructoFox

Does the upstairs hobby shop have turnbuckles for the F104?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

THE READER said:


> very nice as usual!! and your green mustage look good still


Well, you notice I have it facing away from the camera! 

The nose has "encountered" fixed objects (walls, cars, legs...) too many times. Its pretty munched. :drunk:

I really do like that style Mustang though. That's my favorite of them all other than the Mach 1.


----------



## crispy

DestructoFox said:


> Does the upstairs hobby shop have turnbuckles for the F104?


Josh just checked. None in stock.


----------



## AquaRacer

DestructoFox said:


> Does the upstairs hobby shop have turnbuckles for the F104?


Come and see me tonight. I have the originals from my 104v2 and they should work with it. 

Brian B


----------



## DestructoFox

AquaRacer said:


> Come and see me tonight. I have the originals from my 104v2 and they should work with it.
> 
> Brian B


Sounds good, see you there.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I went off-road racing at Indy RC last night. Fun time. One jump they had set up was BRUTAL. If you didn't hit it right, you were cartwheeling! It was great to see some of the young kids with their Christmas "R-Ceees" as they called them. 

My Thunder Power Lipo pack finally gave it up. Glad it didn't do anything worse than this! It was a trade for a paint job last year. So, I got some use out of it. Oh well. Thanks Indy RC for disposing of it for me.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I went off-road racing at Indy RC last night. Fun time. One jump they had set up was BRUTAL. If you didn't hit it right, you were cartwheeling! It was great to see some of the young kids with their Christmas "R-Ceees" as they called them.
> 
> My Thunder Power Lipo pack finally gave it up. Glad it didn't do anything worse than this! It was a trade for a paint job last year. So, I got some use out of it. Oh well. Thanks Indy RC for disposing of it for me.


I heard the proper way to dispose of that is to drop it in Indy RC's employee only toilet...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

F1 guys, what chassis is everyone running? I get confused over all the F104 versions and what each means. 

Kyle's F1 McLaren/Honda is a 104 rear with a 103 front. I want to convert it over to a F104 front end, but the cost of the parts is stupid ($75.00!) to do that. 

Anyone have an extra F104 front end lying around?


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Actually that is a good question. I have an old SMC that won't take a charge any more. Where do you dispose of them?


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> F1 guys, what chassis is everyone running? I get confused over all the F104 versions and what each means.
> 
> Kyle's F1 McLaren/Honda is a 104 rear with a 103 front. I want to convert it over to a F104 front end, but the cost of the parts is stupid ($75.00!) to do that.
> 
> Anyone have an extra F104 front end lying around?


Jeremiah and I run a 104x1. I think Walt has the 104 Pro (with a few upgrade parts), as does Chris Finnigan. Dave Cook and Zuma have a standard 104 (McLaren and Ferrari models respectively), and Brozek went all out with the 104v2.

Chris was as fast as anyone Friday night with the 104 pro model, so I think it would be a good starting spot.


----------



## BadSign

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Actually that is a good question. I have an old SMC that won't take a charge any more. Where do you dispose of them?


You should be able to take them to Radio Shack.


----------



## BadSign

Aquaracer, check this out:
http://rcf1blog.blogspot.com/2012/11/not-gone-just-underground.html


----------



## Waltss2k

I am running the standard F104 McLaren with these Hop ups, Rear aluminum Pod, Rear diff, Rear hubs, aluminum caster adjustment block, oil filled damping shock, spur adapter, TCS tires.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> Aquaracer, check this out:
> http://rcf1blog.blogspot.com/2012/11/not-gone-just-underground.html


That picture is from Harbor Hobbies. 

Hopefully I can get to the track earlier this week so that I might get a decent size pit area. 

Jeremiah


----------



## AquaRacer

BadSign said:


> Aquaracer, check this out:
> http://rcf1blog.blogspot.com/2012/11/not-gone-just-underground.html


BadSign,
Thanks for the Link, will read through and see what I discover.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hey Bob, this is the RCR '69 Camaro I was telling you about. The Earnhardt family owns two of them I guess and decided to sell one of them on Barrett-Jackson. Something like that. Awesome paint! Awesome car! 

Scott


----------



## THE READER

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Hey Bob, this is the RCR '69 Camaro I was telling you about. The Earnhardt family owns two of them I guess and decided to sell one of them on Barrett-Jackson. Something like that. Awesome paint! Awesome car!
> 
> Scott


WOW!!! that is awesome. im gonna put that in a picture frame. . 
ok guys when you see me in vta again, that is what youll see me driving.
thanks Scott:thumbsup:


----------



## MicroRacerM18

BadSign said:


> Chris was as fast as anyone Friday night with the 104 pro model, so I think it would be a good starting spot.


Which one is the Pro Model? None of them I have seen listed show "pro" any where.


----------



## DestructoFox

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Which one is the Pro Model? None of them I have seen listed show "pro" any where.


The F104 pro is a discontinued kit. I got mine used. Tamiya sells the other F104 kits without all the goodies, or the F104 V2, which is their current top-of-the-line kit right now.


----------



## ThrottleKing

DestructoFox said:


> The F104 pro is a discontinued kit. I got mine used. Tamiya sells the other F104 kits without all the goodies, or the F104 V2, which is their current top-of-the-line kit right now.


You can still get the "PRO" kit on ebay from Hong Kong and other places like that. They are new in the box, but yes they are no longer in production. 

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

What makes a F104 "Pro" different? If its too long of a list, don't go to the trouble here. I just wondered if it was carbon fiber or something like that. In other words, are there substantial improvements or mostly bling?

I see the difference between the F103/F104 and the V2 like Brian B. is running with the side springs instead if the T-Bar. I just wondered if there was a big performance difference in the Pro, X1 and std.


----------



## ThrottleKing

The diff on the PRO is the most significant difference and like you said the chassis is carbon fiber instead of fiberglass. One other major item is the X1 conversion top deck and damper tube is a huge help as well. By the way has anyone seen the new Kyosho F1 car? That thing is super sweet but unfortunately it is not TCS legal.

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

There is a F1 series coming to the Midwest. Maybe Indy RC can be a part of the next one? This looks like quite the deal...should help raise interest in F1 for sure!

http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv11/BPSHADOW/UF1MIDWESTFLYER_zps6a347ce2.jpg


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Just as an FYI, I stopped by Meijer the other day for some stuff. I saw this Plano "Ammo Field Box" in the sporting goods section. They are $9. I wondered if it would fit the new Spektrum DS3C Radio that I got for my son Kyle from Indy RC for Christmas. Turns out, it is a PERFECT fit! Its like it was built for this radio. I know there are other models in the Spektrum line that share the same case/housing, so they should fit fine too! Great protection for an expensive piece of electronics.

Here's a link to the mfr's site: http://www.planomolding.com/product.php?BCCID=157&PID=1189

Pretty cool find!


----------



## Waltss2k

IndyHobbies.com said:


> There is a F1 series coming to the Midwest. Maybe Indy RC can be a part of the next one? This looks like quite the deal...should help raise interest in F1 for sure!
> 
> http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv11/BPSHADOW/UF1MIDWESTFLYER_zps6a347ce2.jpg


I just saw this on Facebook. I'm going to try and hit them up. Going to have to check my schedule though since I'm getting into traveling for nastruck and some of these VTA nationalevents coming up.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

THE READER said:


> ok guys when you see me in vta again, that is what youll see me driving.
> thanks Scott:thumbsup:


Can't wait Bob! 

My next VTA body is going to be as close to this one below as possible. I'm going to use one of the true authentic cars to duplicate. I went to high school near Buffalo, NY and my Dad's family and wife's family are from western New York too. So, my first beer was a _Genesee_, which makes this Camaro a perfect one for me to recreate. And, its ORANGE!!!


----------



## THE READER

HELP PLEASE!!
to any of you tto1 car owners, is there a trick to changing the spur gear w/o taking the rear end apart. ?
when i try to change the spur gear the diff pinion fall down, then i have to take the rear end apart to fix it.


----------



## THE READER

is it friday yet, i need a fix


----------



## crispy

THE READER said:


> HELP PLEASE!!
> to any of you tto1 car owners, is there a trick to changing the spur gear w/o taking the rear end apart. ?
> when i try to change the spur gear the diff pinion fall down, then i have to take the rear end apart to fix it.


You already know the answer to this. Weren't you the one that helped me do mine at the track? Or was that Jackson? All I know is that we needed six hands to keep everything in place when trying to do it with the rear end still attached.

Easier to take it apart...

Which brings up the question? What are you changing to? You've got the 55 in there already don't you?


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> You already know the answer to this. Weren't you the one that helped me do mine at the track? Or was that Jackson? All I know is that we needed six hands to keep everything in place when trying to do it with the rear end still attached.
> 
> Easier to take it apart...
> 
> Which brings up the question? What are you changing to? You've got the 55 in there already don't you?


yes but i was trying to change to a smaller pinion and miss my adj and strip my 55 out.


----------



## FrankNitti

THE READER said:


> yes but i was trying to change to a smaller pinion and miss my adj and strip my 55 out.


+1 for taking the rear end a part, you'll save yourself from a headache and wasted time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

I won't be racing tonight since I'm heading up North tomorrow to race my Nastruck. May drop in for a few to check out the layout that I will be missing and to say Hey.


----------



## BadSign

Miss racing tonight... next week!


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> Miss racing tonight... next week!


Oh No! That's a bad sign.:dude::hat:


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Had a great time racing Ryan in the B-Main, until I picked up a piece of tape on the bottom of the car. Threw everything off, I thought the front suspension was broken.

I look forward to trying to race him again next week! :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Sorry I missed last night too. Back next Friday for sure. 

Brian Smith and I went to the VTA Winterfest race at Summit up in Fort Wayne. We got home at 4:30 this morning! Ug! I was happy to get in the C-Main (they had D Main too). My Camaro was performing great, but the dang human driver kept cutting his corners short. Jerk. 

Brian Smith won the VTA A-Main! He was on it last night. That old TC4 of his was just perfect. And, he only made a couple tiny mistakes. 

Several of the racers there said they were going to come down and race VTA with us at Indy RC soon.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*Vta*

Congrates Brian on the VTA win !!! The VTA class is doing well at Indy RC and has motivated me to get me a new body painted today hope this captures the "VTA spirit" .....and I know the wheels/tires are not legal just like the way they look  not bad for rattle can working on the driver next.
Should be there Friday to run and wreck it (LOL)
















[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## crispy

Fill those front corners with shoe goo or you'll have the 'Cuda crunch after only one night!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

crispy said:


> Fill those front corners with shoe goo or you'll have the 'Cuda crunch after only one night!


just finished that too...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

A great simple red/black 'Cuda paint scheme!

On my last 2 HPI 'Cudas I also reinforced the seam between the hood and the quarter panels. This really helped keep the hood from drooping down after a few good hits. 

No matter what you do though, just don't overdo it. I over did the reinforcement on my last body and it weighs way too much.


----------



## DaveCook

Indy RC,

Can you order these parts for my Tamiya F104?

RC F104 C Parts – Gear Case (I need two of these. One for back up.)
Tamiya part # 51379

RC Spur Sear Spacer
Tamiya part # 54215

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

That is a fantastic looking Cuda! I promise to do my very best to never hit it!


----------



## THE READER

1BrownGuy said:


> Congrates Brian on the VTA win !!! The VTA class is doing well at Indy RC and has motivated me to get me a new body painted today hope this captures the "VTA spirit" .....and I know the wheels/tires are not legal just like the way they look  not bad for rattle can working on the driver next.
> Should be there Friday to run and wreck it (LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


i wonder how long those mirrors will stay on


----------



## regets ama

*vta*



IndyHobbies.com said:


> Brian Smith won the VTA A-Main! He was on it last night. That old TC4 of his was just perfect. And, he only made a couple tiny mistakes.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS TO BRIAN, this is a very competitive venue with a dozen drivers capable of a podium finish. I suspect a few were even working on the upcoming USVTA Nationals there in March. Super job Brian!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hey Gary, here's that picture I took of your VTA Cuda starting the Main a couple of weeks ago at Indy RC!


----------



## crispy

Exactly!

Who said mine wasn't period correct...?


----------



## FrankNitti

Bob Y. you have a PM

David


----------



## THE READER

FrankNitti said:


> Bob Y. you have a PM
> 
> David


ok, thank you much . ill check it out. you been a big help.


----------



## FrankNitti

*Tc4*

I'm letting my TC4 go and wanted to give a local racer frist look at it. I'll have it with me at Indy RC this Friday.

David F.


----------



## FrankNitti

Josh,
Can you order me (1ea) Xray #301332 rear body post and (1ea) Xray #301203 lower bumper.

Thanks David


----------



## Waltss2k

Well looks like I won't be racing tomorrow night thanks to work.


----------



## crispy

That sucks.

Come on everyone else, be sure to show up! So many people were missing last week that yours truly finished 2nd in VTA. Yeah exactly...


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> That sucks.
> 
> Come on everyone else, be sure to show up! So many people were missing last week that yours truly finished 2nd in VTA. Yeah exactly...


Ok, you twisted my arm....I'll run VTA :thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

FrankNitti said:


> Josh,
> Can you order me (1ea) Xray #301332 rear body post and (1ea) Xray #301203 lower bumper.
> 
> Thanks David


No problem.:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

Ok guys, I tried ordering new Click Track today but CRC informed me they are having issues with manufacturing right now. As you all obviously know ours is pretty beat up so if any of you know of any other avenues to explore let us know if not we will just keep our fingers crossed that CRC gets the issue solved on their end soon so we can get more from them.


----------



## FrankNitti

Thanks Josh..


----------



## Matt P.

Indy Rc said:


> Ok guys, I tried ordering new Click Track today but CRC informed me they are having issues with manufacturing right now. As you all obviously know ours is pretty beat up so if any of you know of any other avenues to explore let us know if not we will just keep our fingers crossed that CRC gets the issue solved on their end soon so we can get more from them.


bricks and cinder blocks :tongue:


----------



## crispy

That's hard to fathom. Just extrude white plastic. Bend a few pieces. Drill holes in the end for the connectors. How can you muck that up?

Thanks for trying to spend money to improve the track. Are there really no competing brands?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Indy Rc said:


> As you all obviously know ours is pretty beat up so if any of you know of any other avenues to explore let us know


I'm told you can get a good deal this time of year on _whale intestines_. They would make nice, easy to move barriers that wouldn't harm our cars. We could probably get a couple weeks out of them before they got ripe and we needed new ones. 

:wave::tongue:


----------



## crispy

I've often wondered why there isn't something similar to the smooth rounded curbs used in outdoor on-road racing.

To wit:










Plastic pieces that snap together. The curves and corners would be great. No damage but you still wouldn't want to get up on them.

Who wants to fund my business?


----------



## THE READER

GEEZS!!! isn't it friday yet, im bored!!


----------



## crispy

THE READER said:


> GEEZS!!! isn't it friday yet, im bored!!


If you're bored, put that 28 tooth pinion back in your TT-01. Otherwise I'm gonna stomp you again!


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> If you're bored, put that 28 tooth pinion back in your TT-01. Otherwise I'm gonna stomp you again!


Ok...I must have missed something, in what dream did you "stomp" on the number 3 ???  Looks like I'm going to have to play real close attention to the TT01 race again. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Ok...I must have missed something, in what dream did you "stomp" on the number 3 ???  Looks like I'm going to have to play real close attention to the TT01 race again. :thumbsup:


Bob was slow last week. He switched to a 27 tooth pinion and was down on top end.

I had just passed him (admittedly unheard of) in the A-main when I clipped the inside wall and endoed into the wall at top speed. But the pass did happen!

He'll go back to the 28. Especially if we have another roval.


P.S. The stompage was very short-lived. Sigh.


----------



## FrankNitti

Maybe I should show you how a 26t pinion runs in a TT01 :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Maybe I should show you how a 26t pinion runs in a TT01 :thumbsup:


Maybe you should!




In all seriousness, it was quite interesting seeing on the track the difference between a 28 and a 27. Bob would gap me by 10 feet or so every time we went through the inner portion of the track where driving skill is required and then I would catch all of that back up and more on the long three straights where you didn't lift (and less skill was required). 

Apparently though, more skill than I am capable of is still required because I missed a corner and hit the wall a ton.


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> Bob was slow last week. He switched to a 27 tooth pinion and was down on top end.
> 
> I had just passed him (admittedly unheard of) in the A-main when I clipped the inside wall and endoed into the wall at top speed. But the pass did happen!
> 
> He'll go back to the 28. Especially if we have another roval.
> 
> 
> P.S. The stompage was very short-lived. Sigh.


well i don't think it was so much the 27 th gear . all of my motors are getting tired, i think its time to replace them.but yes you were fast!! and yes i was slow.--looking forward to another round with you. and you too Dave i miss racing with ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Indy Rc said:


> Ok guys, I tried ordering new Click Track today but CRC informed me they are having issues with manufacturing right now. As you all obviously know ours is pretty beat up so if any of you know of any other avenues to explore let us know if not we will just keep our fingers crossed that CRC gets the issue solved on their end soon so we can get more from them.


OOh, Ooh, I've got an idea! Plow discs! Oh, wait, nevermind...


Do you guys still have the old road rails from the micro days? That might work on some areas we are lelss likely to have contact with the inner walls.


----------



## Waltss2k

Man look at the trash talking. Lol


----------



## MicroRacerM18

BadSign said:


> Do you guys still have the old road rails from the micro days? That might work on some areas we are lelss likely to have contact with the inner walls.


Those road rails were more like ramps, even for the 18th scale cars. Not that I did that.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> Man look at the trash talking. Lol


Place needed livening up.


----------



## Waltss2k

I do mine on the track.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> I do mine on the track.


Except tomorrow...


----------



## BadSign

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Those road rails were more like ramps, even for the 18th scale cars. Not that I did that.


 
I'm not saying you did.. but if you *did,* you certainly weren't alone...:thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> Except tomorrow...


You never know. I still might make it.


----------



## AquaRacer

It's FRIDAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!! Time for some Friday night racing!!! Well in about 9 hours it is. It is Friday though!!!


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> Bob was slow last week. He switched to a 27 tooth pinion and was down on top end.
> 
> I had just passed him (admittedly unheard of) in the A-main when I clipped the inside wall and endoed into the wall at top speed. But the pass did happen!
> 
> He'll go back to the 28. Especially if we have another roval.


You guys run a 28? How do you keep your car from melting down? If I ran that gear, my car would be a melted puddle of plastic and smoke. I always run a 25, 26, and occasionally the 27. If I am not fast enough with these pinions, then I know I have a motor or battery issue.

-Ed


----------



## FrankNitti

microed said:


> You guys run a 28? How do you keep your car from melting down? If I ran that gear, my car would be a melted puddle of plastic and smoke. I always run a 25, 26, and occasionally the 27. If I am not fast enough with these pinions, then I know I have a motor or battery issue.
> 
> -Ed


+1 I agree with Ed, I have always ran the 25/26, the 27 makes the car feel slugglish. I find the 26 is the sweet spot for my motor and set up no matter the layout. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> You guys run a 28? How do you keep your car from melting down? If I ran that gear, my car would be a melted puddle of plastic and smoke. I always run a 25, 26, and occasionally the 27. If I am not fast enough with these pinions, then I know I have a motor or battery issue.
> 
> -Ed


A fan?

Motor is hot after five minutes to be sure. Not over 160 though. I hook up a spare battery and leave the ESC on when recharging. Bob has a fan he sets up on his motor right after a run.


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> +1 I agree with Ed, I have always ran the 25/26, the 27 makes the car feel slugglish. :thumbsup:


That's because it is a Ford...


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> That's because it is a Ford...


LOL..... sometimes you just need to pay a little more attention to detail... I run a Toyota Celica body on my TT01, It's the FORD that's you always see in front of you in VTA. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

microed said:


> You guys run a 28? How do you keep your car from melting down? If I ran that gear, my car would be a melted puddle of plastic and smoke. I always run a 25, 26, and occasionally the 27. If I am not fast enough with these pinions, then I know I have a motor or battery issue.
> 
> -Ed


i agree ,but i have not yet found a 26 or 27 th pinion for my tto1 where are you guys getting these gear?


----------



## crispy

THE READER said:


> i agree ,but i have not yet found a 26 or 27 th pinion for my tto1 where are you guys getting these gear?


Wow, you mean that one I loaned you is rare?

I'll trade it to you for an AR-15...


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> Wow, you mean that one I loaned you is rare?
> 
> I'll trade it to you for an AR-15...


? whats a ar15?


----------



## FrankNitti

My TT01 is starting to get very loud as far as gear noise, I'm pretty sure the spur and pinion is wore out, they have been in the car forever.
Since I don't run the car much anymore I never thought about changing them. I'm going to try a regular 48pitch pinion gear and see how long it will last.


----------



## THE READER

well i do have a 25 th so ill put that in there.


----------



## crispy

THE READER said:


> ? whats a ar15?


Just kidding. It is a firearm that has doubled/tripled in price in the last two weeks. You can't find them anywhere either.


----------



## THE READER

well anyway im heading out to the track, and deal with this thing.


----------



## microed

THE READER said:


> i agree ,but i have not yet found a 26 or 27 th pinion for my tto1 where are you guys getting these gear?


Bob,

I got these pinion gears from Indy RC. I think the Tamiya part number is 54228 (includes a 26 and a 27 tooth), but I will check in my pit box tonight to see if I still have the old bag they came in and get the number off of that if you like.

-Ed



crispy said:


> A fan?
> 
> Motor is hot after five minutes to be sure. Not over 160 though. I hook up a spare battery and leave the ESC on when recharging. Bob has a fan he sets up on his motor right after a run.


I have a fan on my motor, more powerful than the stock one that came with the heat sink, but it still would never run cool enough to allow me to run a 28 tooth pinion.

-Ed


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

That A Main race in VTA was the highlight of the night last night! Brian and Houston were a blast to watch. Man, I wish I had their driving skills! Outstanding.


----------



## BadSign

After last nights race, I've resigned myself to the fact that I can no longer drive a Alonso Ferrari in F1- If my current trend continues, I will have no choice but to race under the Lotus banner (and not as Kimi Raikonen, either)





 
Congrats to Dave "Button" Cook on the f1 win, Brozek taking 2nd, and Scott Black making podium with a much improved Wolf.

I Grosjeaned.


----------



## FloorIt

IndyHobbies.com said:


> That A Main race in VTA was the highlight of the night last night! Brian and Houston were a blast to watch. Man, I wish I had their driving skills! Outstanding.


Where do you guys post your results at?


----------



## crispy

FloorIt said:


> Where do you guys post your results at?


On the cork board.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I just read this from the ROAR site and figured I would share it here for any of you guys that might attend an event that runs the ROAR rules.

"After a great deal of consideration the ROAR Executive Committee has determined that the Trinity D3.5 motor and others based on the D3.5, do not comply with the organization’s required specifications for motors in the 17.5 stock class. The determination is based on the fact that motors being sold are built with wire that’s larger than maximum specification permitted. All of the random samples of the D3.5 based motors during the announced compliance checks tested with wire that’s larger than the maximum dimension. Rule 8.8.4.3.1 states clearly that “The three slotted stator must be wound with 17.5 turns of 2 strands of a maximum diameter of 20AWG or 0.813 mm per slot. A diameter of .813mm is the nominal measurement of 20AWG wire, and that it is the stated maximum wire diameter permitted. It’s on this basis that the Executive Committee made its determination."

I would assume the companies like Fantom and EA motorsports are grinding there teeth about this ruling since all their new motors are D3.5 based.


Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

It looks like it has been a hot topic on the Snowbirds thread for a day ot two now. I just found out this evening. They are allowing it for the Birds race since a ton of oval guys own them.


Jeremiah


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> It looks like it has been a hot topic on the Snowbirds thread for a day ot two now. I just found out this evening. They are allowing it for the Birds race since a ton of oval guys own them.
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


 
No, the Birds will allow the motor to be used because Trinity is a big time sponsor that can not be left out of the event. It is not ROAR sanctioned.


----------



## Matt P.

Wow thats big news. I knew something was going on with the D3.5's when the Tamiya Championship Series banned them before the start of the season.


----------



## Waltss2k

I have been up at summit lastnight and last Saturday night running 17.5 sportsmen truck on the oval and pretty much everyone up there is running the trinity motor.


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC / Josh, can you order for me HPI part # HPI106427 (3 x 40 mm flat head hex screw)?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Well, Kyle and I have been working on his new F104 all weekend. He did the chassis build (which I was very proud of him) and I was his paint and body man. He wanted something "scale looking" but not the same old red Ferrari scheme. 

We own one of the R/C versions of the "Miss GEICO" offshore powerboat racer that I got at Indy RC last spring. It is made by ProBoat and really flies! Probably 40 mph! The real Miss GEICO is an amazing water missle, but, that's another story...

Anyway, the _color_ of that boat is a special blend of neon yellow with a touch of green. He really likes that color so we decided to do a "Mr. GEICO" F1! I blended the color using Parma Faskolor paint and then airbrushed it. (Tony Kanaan runs a GEICO machine, but its not quite the same paint scheme.) 

Anyway, he's really happy with it and I am too. It will hit the Indy RC track either this Friday or the following one depending on his school schedule. Fun Dad & Son project.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Well, Kyle and I have been working on his new F104 all weekend. He did the chassis build (which I was very proud of him) and I was his paint and body man. He wanted something "scale looking" but not the same old red Ferrari scheme.
> 
> We own one of the R/C versions of the "Miss GEICO" offshore powerboat racer that I got at Indy RC last spring. It is made by ProBoat and really flies! Probably 40 mph! The real Miss GEICO is an amazing water missle, but, that's another story...
> 
> Anyway, the _color_ of that boat is a special blend of neon yellow with a touch of green. He really likes that color so we decided to do a "Mr. GEICO" F1! I blended the color using Parma Faskolor paint and then airbrushed it. (Tony Kanaan runs a GEICO machine, but its not quite the same paint scheme.)
> 
> Anyway, he's really happy with it and I am too. It will hit the Indy RC track either this Friday or the following one depending on his school schedule. Fun Dad & Son project.


Wasn't Kanaan's car a "Lotus" Green? I thought he was stuck with the turd at the beginning of the 2010 season with KV Racing.

Great looking car Scott and Kyle. Hope you guys are there Friday, I just got the green light!


----------



## crispy

*USGT Rules*

I just noticed that the "house" USGT rules don't match the national USGT rules when it comes to tires.

Indy RC:
Tires-Any treaded (non slick)* non belted rubber tire* available 24 or 26mm. Removing belts from belted tires is not allowed. Must used a non-molded (ex. open cell foam) insert or no insert. Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold seam to remove seam is allowed.
Wheels- Any 24 or 26mm spoke (non-dish) type wheel

USGT:
Tires-Any treaded (non slick) *non belted or belted rubber tire* available 24 or 26mm. Must used a nonmolded (ex. open cell foam) insert or no insert. Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold seam to remove seam is allowed
Wheels- Any 24 or 26mm spoke (non-dish) type wheel

Curious if there is a reason Indy RC modified the rule or if it is just a case of USGT changing the rule along the line and Indy RC not following suit?

Reason I ask is because when I bought my first set of X-pattern tires I got the belted because I read the rules off of the USGT site. Wondering if there is a performance advantage to the belted tires? Or in general, what difference do they make?


----------



## Waltss2k

I should be there this coming Friday but will probably only run 1/12 scale.


----------



## davidl

msg deleted


----------



## davidl

Waltss2k said:


> I should be there this coming Friday but will probably only run 1/12 scale.


That's great, Walt. We had 10 1/12 scales last Friday. If they return this Friday, you will make 11. One more and that would make two heats of six for qualifying. If we get to 15 1/12 scale entries, that would require 3 heats for qualifying.:thumbsup:


----------



## Matt P.

crispy said:


> I just noticed that the "house" USGT rules don't match the national USGT rules when it comes to tires.
> 
> Indy RC:
> Tires-Any treaded (non slick)* non belted rubber tire* available 24 or 26mm. Removing belts from belted tires is not allowed. Must used a non-molded (ex. open cell foam) insert or no insert. Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold seam to remove seam is allowed.
> Wheels- Any 24 or 26mm spoke (non-dish) type wheel
> 
> USGT:
> Tires-Any treaded (non slick) *non belted or belted rubber tire* available 24 or 26mm. Must used a nonmolded (ex. open cell foam) insert or no insert. Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold seam to remove seam is allowed
> Wheels- Any 24 or 26mm spoke (non-dish) type wheel
> 
> Curious if there is a reason Indy RC modified the rule or if it is just a case of USGT changing the rule along the line and Indy RC not following suit?
> 
> Reason I ask is because when I bought my first set of X-pattern tires I got the belted because I read the rules off of the USGT site. Wondering if there is a performance advantage to the belted tires? Or in general, what difference do they make?


I wouldn't think you would want belted tires for Indy RC. I always thought belted tires were for super high powered electric cars or nitro cars. The belts keep the tires flat, while the normal x-patterns may balloon under high power. I would think with running 21.5 motors, the belted tires would not give any real advantage. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Waltss2k

davidl said:


> That's great, Walt. We had 10 1/12 scales last Friday. If they return this Friday, you will make 11. One more and that would make two heats of six for qualifying. If we get to 15 1/12 scale entries, that would require 3 heats for qualifying.:thumbsup:


I've been working on a new motor and chassis set up, now waiting to see if it pays off.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I found this link on setting droop in a forum somewhere. Don't recall where. Maybe you've seen it before, maybe not. Just passing it along. 

Its a nice staightforward explaination for dummies like me:


----------



## Indy Rc

crispy said:


> I just noticed that the "house" USGT rules don't match the national USGT rules when it comes to tires.
> 
> Indy RC:
> Tires-Any treaded (non slick)* non belted rubber tire* available 24 or 26mm. Removing belts from belted tires is not allowed. Must used a non-molded (ex. open cell foam) insert or no insert. Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold seam to remove seam is allowed.
> Wheels- Any 24 or 26mm spoke (non-dish) type wheel
> 
> USGT:
> Tires-Any treaded (non slick) *non belted or belted rubber tire* available 24 or 26mm. Must used a nonmolded (ex. open cell foam) insert or no insert. Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold seam to remove seam is allowed
> Wheels- Any 24 or 26mm spoke (non-dish) type wheel
> 
> Curious if there is a reason Indy RC modified the rule or if it is just a case of USGT changing the rule along the line and Indy RC not following suit?
> 
> Reason I ask is because when I bought my first set of X-pattern tires I got the belted because I read the rules off of the USGT site. Wondering if there is a performance advantage to the belted tires? Or in general, what difference do they make?


It looks like they changed it. Look at the first post on this thread: http://www.rctech.net/forum/nebraska-racing/616745-usgt.html


----------



## Indy Rc

Here is another: http://forum.iowafasttrackrc.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=822


----------



## Miller Time

What is the current onroad schedule and classes?


----------



## crispy

Miller Time said:


> What is the current onroad schedule and classes?


Schedule is Fridays at 7pm.

Most of the classes are at: http://www.indyrcraceway.com/ClassRules.php

But they don't have F1 or 1/12th scale posted there.

Also, there are some discrepancies in the class rules and what we all "know" to be a rule. For example, the rules on the website don't specify a tire in USGT. But according to folklore we have a spec. tire which is the non-belted HPI x-pattern.

But I'm sure Josh is working diligently to get those rules updated on the website as we speak...


----------



## FrankNitti

Scott (indyhobbies) you have a PM


----------



## Matt P.

crispy said:


> Schedule is Fridays at 7pm.
> Also, there are some discrepancies in the class rules and what we all "know" to be a rule. For example, the rules on the website don't specify a tire in USGT. But according to folklore we have a spec. tire which is the non-belted HPI x-pattern.


There is no spec tire. As the rule states, you can run any tire that has treads from any manufacturer as long as it is non-belted and 24mm or 26mm wide. It just so happens that the X-pattern pro compound is the best tire with tread for Indy RC. Some people have run the Tamiya semi-slicks with success. A couple of people have run the front VTA hpi tires in the past with success as well. I prefer the x-patterns, as they seem to give the best performance short of slicks.


----------



## ThrottleKing

*Like new Legend ARTR*

Like new Legend for sell. 2013 Legend ran one night. Comes with new Futaba MC230CR speedcontrol, Futaba 9650 servo, Ball bearings, Titanium tie rods, SMC 2 cell Lipo, Strong Johnson 540J motor. Will come with box, manual and all original unused kit parts. The car itself race ready is 5g over the 38oz minimum weight with the 2oz of steel weight added to the inside rail. You will just need a receiver and a transponder to race. $150 at the track or $160 shipped

I am selling due to not enough racers in Sportsman showing up and I can't justify coming for just Legends class.

I accept paypal or cash at the track. I am at Indy R/C most Friday nights.
Paypal address: [email protected]

Thanks,

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## BadSign

Oh man, is it Friday yet? I feel the need...


----------



## BATTMAN

Indy Rc said:


> It looks like they changed it. Look at the first post on this thread: http://www.rctech.net/forum/nebraska-racing/616745-usgt.html


National rule change


----------



## Bolio 32

*Another great VTA Race ...*

Another great VTA Race ... please watch and comment on which one you think is better and why ...
Indy RC Raceway VTA A Main 01.18.13 - YouTube

there is a link to the one between Chuck and Brian in the comments ... need to go to my page to see the comments ... 
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2A-...ew=0&flow=grid


----------



## microed

*Calling all mini-coopers!*

Bring them next Friday, February 1. I know some of you (including myself) have them and have not raced them for a while. Let us see how many we can get to show up for some mini action next Friday night!

-Ed


----------



## DestructoFox

Wish I could make it tomorrow, my F1 car is all ready, but my 1:1 car decided to stop working. Getting it fixed this weekend. See you all next week!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

microed said:


> *Calling all mini-coopers!*
> 
> Bring them next Friday, February 1. I know some of you (including myself) have them and have not raced them for a while. Let us see how many we can get to show up for some mini action next Friday night!
> 
> -Ed


February 1st, 2013 Ed?


----------



## microed

Here's Chucky! said:


> February 1st, 2013 Ed?


Yes, 2013. Are you going to come out of seclusion to join us?


----------



## Waltss2k

Sold mine a while back. No one was running them and the class turned into a beginner banger class.


----------



## Matt P.

I would race my mini every week if more people showed up with them. I bought a 1/12 scale basically because mini died out.


----------



## crispy

Matt P. said:


> I would race my mini every week if more people showed up with them. I bought a 1/12 scale basically because mini died out.


Yeah, I bought a mini to run with Walt and Bob and two weeks later they were done with it! 

Oh... I get it...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Bolio 32 said:


> Another great VTA Race ... please watch and comment on which one you think is better and why ...
> Indy RC Raceway VTA A Main 01.18.13 - YouTube
> 
> there is a link to the one between Chuck and Brian in the comments ... need to go to my page to see the comments ...
> http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2A-...ew=0&flow=grid


Can't get the channel link to open. What is your name on youtube? I'll look it up that way.


----------



## FrankNitti

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Can't get the channel link to open. What is your name on youtube? I'll look it up that way.


Scott, 
If you go to You Tube and search Indy RC Raceway or Bruce Olson you will find all his Videos of the races. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Can't get the channel link to open. What is your name on youtube? I'll look it up that way.


search on:

Indy RC Raceway VTA A Main 01.18.13

Great last couple laps. Lead changed hands 4 times in the last lap and a half.

Looking forward to tonight!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

OK, will do on the search guys, thanks.

I got one of my airbrushed bodies featured in _RC Car Action magazine _this month in the Reader's Rides section. Pretty cool for me. (I paint better than I drive for sure.) I submitted it last April I think when I painted this Slash Rattler body for my son's Birthday. It took a long time to get published! 

After so long, I figured they were not interested in it because they never sent anything to me or replied to my email. Then, it just shows up in the March issue. A buddy of mine emailed me when he saw it. So, the moral of the story is, if you send them an entry, remember it can take a long time! They said I won a tee shirt, but I still haven't heard from them on that either.

Here's the link: http://www.rccaraction.com/blog/2013/01/15/readers-rides-traxxas-slash-march/

http://cdn7.rccaraction.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/BlackCatSlashScottBlackHR_001cc.jpg?8a12f1

See everyone tonight. Its Friday!


----------



## FrankNitti

Congrats Scott...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

Oh what to race tonight


----------



## Here's Chucky!

microed said:


> Yes, 2013. Are you going to come out of seclusion to join us?


If schedule permits I'll dust off the M06 Jäger Bomber!


----------



## BadSign

My plans were changed late last night- looks like I'll see you all next week.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I posted Bruce's A Main VTA video up on the VTA forum over on RCTech. First question that came up was why were we running 7 minute mains instead of the official 8 minute mains. I guess I hadn't noticed. We need 60 more seconds of racing action!

I had a great time last night. Turn two was rough on me. My cars definitely have some new body wrinkles. I'm getting pretty good at rubbing them back out with the round end of a sharpie marker. Guess I'll be doing more of that today. I sure look forward to Friday nights.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Double post. Thanks iPhone.


----------



## BadSign

Indy RC/ Josh you have a PM.


----------



## crispy

I second Scott's motion to go to eight minute mains for USVTA! In fact, Josh said we ARE running National rules, so I guess us peasants will just implement that next week...


----------



## Waltss2k

I belive that 1/12 scale is suppose to be 8 min mains


----------



## AquaRacer

I too had a great time on Friday. It is amazing what the carpet fuzz will do to the Layshaft gears on the USGT. Cleaned them out and the car came back to life. The F1 is becoming less and less of a handful with each progressing weekends work. I am really start to enjoy this class. The car is alot more consistent now. USGT should also be an 8 minute main. We could also run the F1 for 8 minutes. Is it Friday yet???


----------



## Indy Rc

The mains will remain as they are. If we every have a big trophy or cash race maybe we can extend them for that race.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

There is a usvta rule that says
"all decisions of the race promoter or track director are final"

I am all for more track time but I am happy to give up some qualifying or main time so we can run extra heats/classes. Overall I think the friday racing is pretty good.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm fine with Status Quo too. I was pointing it out because I'd never noticed either that the mains were noted as 8 minutes on the USVTA site. If it cramps the schedule, then the race director needs to make that decision certainly.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Just asking because I need to buy tires soon. 

Will the USGT tire rules at Indy RC remain as is or will they change as the national rules did?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Anybody know Nick C's "handle" here on Hobbytalk? Nick, if you see this, please PM me. 

Thanks, Scott


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Anybody know Nick C's "handle" here on Hobbytalk? Nick, if you see this, please PM me.
> 
> Thanks, Scott


I don't believe he's on Hobbytalk at all.

Blasphemer!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

That makes him less geeky than the rest of us. Not good.


----------



## THE READER

what do you guys feel our track is,--low traction -med -or high.
i feel like its high traction, but i don't run other track anymore to compair.
input please.

Bob


----------



## ThrottleKing

It would beconsidered Low to med traction. For example, on high traction carpet you can not get away with running HPI X pattern tires with the pro compound. The tires are so soft that you will traction roll. If Indy were to want toimprove their traction level they would need toprofesionally clean the trackto removemost of the loose fuzz and the embedded shards/particles of broken car parts (I am not saying the surface is bad, just the way carpet gets over time) then use some track spray that can be homemade or buy the stuff that BSR makes(Ithink) to treat the track a couple times. Or clean it very well and have a major race event for oval and onroad. The track will turn black in the groove. Not trying to start a problem but I have seen the groove dissapear when cars using rubber tires that are not really good tires soak up the dope in the track, like Slider or Slash tires when running oval. One of the other faster ways to improve traction is to clean the track really well and then mandate a particular traction compound because some counteract with each other.

Jeremiah


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> It would beconsidered Low to med traction.
> 
> Jeremiah


I almost agree with this but I would say med to low as opposed to low to med.

-Ed


----------



## microed

microed said:


> *Calling all mini-coopers!*
> 
> Bring them next Friday, February 1, *2013*. I know some of you (including myself) have them and have not raced them for a while. Let us see how many we can get to show up for some mini action next Friday night!
> 
> -Ed


Don't forget to bring them this Friday if you have them!

-Ed


----------



## bigron_12r

Hello guys, I'm trying to get over there and run some F1. Are you racing this class regularly? Also, it looks as if you only allow Tamiya tires. If that's the case, what's the most common combo being used? I'm a little over 2hrs away, so fridays will be hit or miss for me depending on how busy my workload is.

Thanks


----------



## ThrottleKing

bigron_12r said:


> Hello guys, I'm trying to get over there and run some F1. Are you racing this class regularly? Also, it looks as if you only allow Tamiya tires. If that's the case, what's the most common combo being used? I'm a little over 2hrs away, so fridays will be hit or miss for me depending on how busy my workload is.
> 
> Thanks


The TCS Tires are what has been working the best around here. They are 1031, 1032. Mounted to the Foam rims. Hope to see you make it out. As long as you have rubber tires on it I would venture to say you will be ok with the guys not making too much of a fuss until you can get some 1031 and 1032's. Josh might have them in stock. I can't be sure as I bought mine several months ago and still have good tread.

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

As far as traction levels for onroad at Indy RC Raceway, there is plenty of traction to have fun and not too much traction to get frustrated. 

The traction compound of choice for many racers is black can Paragon. Thankfully the facility is well ventilated, so I don't go home smelling of wintergreen


----------



## Waltss2k

I have been a Paragon user for years, but now I have been using SXT which has no smell and I think works better. If you travel most tracks won't allow paragon.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kyle is pumped about running his new GEICO F1 (Ferrari F60) tomorrow night. I'm just pumped about racing in general. Been a long week at work. 

Although... I guess I do have to admit that VTA is still the best, most supreme, incredible, kick glass, carpet pounding class ever!


----------



## crispy

I'm ready to run too.

What I'm not happy about is missing two Fridays in February, maybe three.


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> It would beconsidered Low to med traction.





microed said:


> I almost agree with this but I would say med to low as opposed to low to med.


Personally, I find it somewhere between ledium and meow.


----------



## BadSign

bigron_12r said:


> Hello guys, I'm trying to get over there and run some F1. Are you racing this class regularly? Also, it looks as if you only allow Tamiya tires. If that's the case, what's the most common combo being used? I'm a little over 2hrs away, so fridays will be hit or miss for me depending on how busy my workload is.
> 
> Thanks


I definately don't care what you're running, since Shimizus are the best rubber and the same as TCS



ThrottleKing said:


> The TCS Tires are what has been working the best around here. I can't be sure as I bought mine several months ago and still have good tread.
> 
> Jeremiah


You must get really good tire wear, to still have tread left.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> I definately don't care what you're running, since Shimizus are the best rubber and the same as TCS
> 
> 
> 
> You must get really good tire wear, to still have tread left.


I have never put Paragon on them. That stuff is great for foam but it eats the heck out of rubber tires. I still have the same USGT tires that I started with when I came back into racing but I have not use them for a few weeks due to the rims flexing too much but the tires still have good tread left.

Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

BTW F1 fans, new cars revealed this week...

http://photos.speedtv.com/gallery/F1_LOTUS_E21_revealed_0113
http://photos.speedtv.com/gallery/F1_McLaren_MP4-28_Launch


----------



## Waltss2k

No racing for me tomorrow night as I am still playing with oval.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Waltss2k said:


> No racing for me tomorrow night as I am still playing with oval.


"I am sorry Master Yoda, but I'm afraid Walt Skywalker has turned to the Dark Side..."


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I airbrushed this HPI 66 Mustang this week. I've had the body for a while. I'm really pleased with out it turned out and it is RED! 

I don't need it yet because my current body still has lots of life left in it. So, if anyone is needing a new VTA body PM me or come see me tonight. I can always paint another in the future.

The stripes, bumpers and window trim are all paint. I tried to use as few decals as possible. The inside of the body has a light coat of black too.  I think that makes them look better.


----------



## crispy

Show it to the new guy Josh. He destroyed his Mustang in one week. (No goo)

So he'll probably be interested as he is a Mustang only guy.


----------



## cwoods34

With the D3.5 being deemed illegal by ROAR, anyone running 1/12 need a solid 17.5 motor?

I have 2 17.5 ReVtechs bought new from EA Motorsports..... I have no use for them. I believe they both have hi-torque rotors. $35 each?

I also have a beastly D3.5 that I can sell if Indy RC will continue to allow them!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Sauber is set to unveal their car Saturday at noon. They have a partnership with SRT now for the season as well if I heard it right.

I would like to see the new paint for the Force India as well.

Jeremiah


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Quick question.
What is the battery of choice for the TT-01 Class?


----------



## crispy

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Quick question.
> What is the battery of choice for the TT-01 Class?


Other than the 4000mAh 25c limit, I don't think there is one. 

I ran a Traxxas branded battery for a long time. I didn't see any performance difference between that and my ThunderPower.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I don't have the exact numbers for last nights race but if I am remembering right we had three heats of USGT, one heat of 1/12, one heat of F1, two heats of VTA, Two heats of TTO1, one heat of Cooper. Did I leave anything out? OK at minimum there was at least 40 cars to make those heats happen at a 4 car minimum. Now by my count on what I watched we had 61-63 cars that raced last night. I might be off by a couple so I will stay at an even 60. If I assume 30 guys raced two cars then the track made a minimum of $450 plus what ever the shop and vending machines sold for one night of racing. My question is and I don't mean to be rude but why does the onroad program only get one race night a week? I am not sure what the offroad program brings in per night as I have not attended one but I do know the average oval night pulls in about 25-33 cars. A a side note to last nights events I thought the program went along very well and even though we didn't get out until midnight or a little after I was please on how Rob kept the show rolling pretty good. 

What about a point series?

Jeremiah


----------



## THE READER

yes ! great job Rob. love that place , and had a great time in vta last night. 

Bob


----------



## ThrottleKing

Here is how it works
5 weekly Races with one drop A Main Only
5 points being the minimum paid for 1st. 
T.Q. = 1 bonus point. 
Tiebreakers decided by drop

1st = 5 pts.
2nd = 4pts.
3rd = 3pts.
4th = 2pts.
All other cars get one point for making the Amain that are in the series.


----------



## BadSign

More F1 launches:

Sauber: http://formula-one.speedtv.com/article/f1-sauber-shows-attractive-new-c32/

Ferarri: http://www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2013/2/14226.html

Force India (making Jeremiah very happy): http://www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2013/2/14227.html

Red Bull scheduled tomorrow.

The Sauber looks interesting- the sidepods are so narrow, and the whole car looks very agressive. I like the treatment on the step at the nose.

The Ferarri is reminds me of the walrus-droop wing of the Williams cars, Montoya era. Not really attractive.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

ThrottleKing said:


> Trophies for the top three finishers.


I am all for a point series, but...

I would never be able to compete with you or Martin or the other guys that typically take the top spots in the USGT A-Main, so why would I enter. I usually compete for a place in the B-Main. And If I am lucky I bump up to the A and try to stay out of everyone's way.

Could something be done for the B-Main Guys? In USGT, we typically have a B-Main each week.

What if you had to declare which "Main" you were going to compete for points. So if you declared you were going for an A-Main championship, you only got points if you qualify for it. But if you declare for the B-Main you only get points for B-Main finishes. You could also eliminate any B-Main bump-up for B-Main points participants, so all declared A-Main guys get a fair chance at points. If a person was not in the points series, they could bump up or something like that.

Just a thought. Trying to give we B-Main guys something to race for.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

BadSign said:


> The Ferarri is reminds me of the walrus-droop wing of the Williams cars, Montoya era. Not really attractive.


I don't think they care what it looks like, just as long as it performs better than last year's car did. Alonso can only do so much! Actually he deserved an award for what he accomplished with the equipment he was given.


----------



## ThrottleKing

nevermind
Jeremiah


----------



## tractionroller

ThrottleKing said:


> I don't have the exact numbers for last nights race but if I am remembering right we had three heats of USGT, one heat of 1/12, one heat of F1, two heats of VTA, Two heats of TTO1, one heat of Cooper. Did I leave anything out? OK at minimum there was at least 40 cars to make those heats happen at a 4 car minimum. Now by my count on what I watched we had 61-63 cars that raced last night. I might be off by a couple so I will stay at an even 60. If I assume 30 guys raced two cars then the track made a minimum of $450 plus what ever the shop and vending machines sold for one night of racing. My question is and I don't mean to be rude but why does the onroad program only get one race night a week? I am not sure what the offroad program brings in per night as I have not attended one but I do know the average oval night pulls in about 25-33 cars. A a side note to last nights events I thought the program went along very well and even though we didn't get out until midnight or a little after I was please on how Rob kept the show rolling pretty good.
> 
> What about a point series?
> 
> Jeremiah


When we had two nights for on road, only Friday had a good turnout so mondays were givin back to off road.I am no longer part of the ownership but this is the reason.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> More F1 launches:
> 
> Sauber: http://formula-one.speedtv.com/article/f1-sauber-shows-attractive-new-c32/
> 
> Ferarri: http://www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2013/2/14226.html
> 
> Force India (making Jeremiah very happy): http://www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2013/2/14227.html
> 
> Red Bull scheduled tomorrow.
> 
> The Sauber looks interesting- the sidepods are so narrow, and the whole car looks very agressive. I like the treatment on the step at the nose.
> 
> The Ferarri is reminds me of the walrus-droop wing of the Williams cars, Montoya era. Not really attractive.


I am going to send F1 PaintLab an e-mail after this to see if they can make me some decals for the Force India and I should be able to use the Ferrari body to get it close. Anyone care to try to paint the scheme for me as I can't paint for squat. Cough, Cough(Scott Black) LOL. Jonesy has been pretty busy lately and I don't want to wear out my welcome as he usually does my replica bodies and very fast for me too. By the way did anyone else notice the camber on the Ferrari?

Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I don't think they care what it looks like, just as long as it performs better than last year's car did. Alonso can only do so much! Actually he deserved an award for what he accomplished with the equipment he was given.


I agree on Alonso. I'm curious, both the 2012 and 2013 ferarri have a very square fuselage forward of the driver, and such little overhang past the wing pillars. I wonder if they are missing something there.



ThrottleKing said:


> I am going to send F1 PaintLab an e-mail after this to see if they can make me some decals for the Force India and I should be able to use the Ferrari body to get it close. Anyone care to try to paint the scheme for me as I can't paint for squat. Cough, Cough(Scott Black) LOL. Jonesy has been pretty busy lately and I don't want to wear out my welcome as he usually does my replica bodies and very fast for me too. By the way did anyone else notice the camber on the Ferrari?
> 
> Jeremiah


Yeah, but look at the action shot of the F/I, it's pretty extreme as well. All the other launches have cars suspended on pedestals, so it's not easy to see.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

ThrottleKing said:


> And if your first sentence was a compliment, thank you and I am sure the rest of the guys appreciate it too.
> Jeremiah


It was meant as a compliment. It is a privelidge to race against the people at IndyRC. The competition in USGT is great. It really means something to me to be able to qualify for the A-Main, the competition in the B-Main is very close as well, winning is not easy.

I also appreciate that when I bump up, the respect of the faster drivers. It is rare that I get run over when I do bump up, you guys pick your spots to pass and drive clean. I admire that and always try to be respectful of your position and ability, and try to return the favor by staying out of your way.

The competition in USGT has made me a better driver. I still have room to improve, but I am learning. The competition has a lot to do with that.

My comments on the point series were not meant as a criticism, just input. I think a point series is a great idea.


----------



## regets ama

*Associated TC 6 Roller Chassis For Sale*

For Sale: Associated TC6 as Roller Chassis, $150.00
Included:
- Associated TC6
- Reflex Springs
- front spool and rear gear diff
- Sway Bars
- Alum Steering knuckles
- Large assortment of replacement parts

Local Indy area preferred for delivery/pick up

Last race win was a Summit Raceway 17.5 Black Friday Trophy Race, great handling chassis


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I really have to quit racing/practicing with other people's VTA cars - it makes me jealous of how well everyone sets up their cars.

Had a lot of fun in the VTA A-main on Friday. The car was capable of winning, but alas the driver (me) made one too many mistakes. Good job by Steve Martin to take the win (he only really made one mistake the whole race). Unfortunately Houston made the biggest mistake *before* the VTA main. He forgot to charge his battery..DOH!.

This winter season of VTA racing at Indy RC Raceway so far has been great. The results don't always show how truly evently matched all the cars are. I forgot to check, but I think there were are least 5 or 6 different chassis in the A-main on Friday. I'm glad we have good facility for racing VTA.


----------



## THE READER

hi guys!
i ran vta last friday and injoyed it very much. so much that i think im gona keep on running vta.-- now meanwhile i have a usgt that i thought i would bring along just in case i feel like i would like to run an other class.-- so can someone give me some idia on where to start on the gearing . its a xray t2 .

thanks 
Bob Yelle


----------



## FrankNitti

THE READER said:


> hi guys!
> i ran vta last friday and injoyed it very much. so much that i think im gona keep on running vta.-- now meanwhile i have a usgt that i thought i would bring along just in case i feel like i would like to run an other class.-- so can someone give me some idia on where to start on the gearing . its a xray t2 .
> 
> thanks
> Bob Yelle


Bob,
This past Friday I ran a 3.97 and it ran fine, I normally run between 3.97 and 3.80 

David Xray T3


----------



## THE READER

FrankNitti said:


> Bob,
> This past Friday I ran a 3.97 and it ran fine, I normally run between 3.97 and 3.80
> 
> David Xray T3


ok thank you Dave, that is right where i am , thats good:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

THE READER said:


> ok thank you Dave, that is right where i am , thats good:thumbsup:


Glad to see you back in VTA and USGT :thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

FrankNitti said:


> Glad to see you back in VTA and USGT :thumbsup:


lol!! thank you, im getting the need for speed in my old age.:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

THE READER said:


> lol!! thank you, im getting the need for speed in my old age.:thumbsup:


Your never to "old" to go FAST!!!!
Looks like were going to have some guy's from FT Wayne come down and join us this Friday, Should be a great night of racing.


----------



## microed

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Quick question.
> What is the battery of choice for the TT-01 Class?


I agree with Crispy. I have 3 different brands of batteries and they all seem to perform about the same

-Ed


----------



## Waltss2k

Should be a good night of racing Friday since the guys from Ft Wayne are coming down since Summit is hosting the BRL this weekend and the oval will be set up. So looks like people are going to have to tighten up there over flowing pit space to allow room.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'll be racing Friday. Who wants to share a pit table? I promise I will be over the flu/cold by then...cough...cough...

If I can't win through setup or skill, I'll win through biological warfare (evil laugh, evil laugh). :devil:


----------



## Indy Rc

Waltss2k said:


> So looks like people are going to have to tighten up there over flowing pit space to allow room.


Yeah, this has been a problem from time to time. A pit space should be no larger than half of a table.


----------



## crispy

Crap. A bunch of interlopers coming down and I'm going to miss the fun.

Have a good one folks, I'll be at our Pinewood Derby practice and tech inspection.

You know... technically it is over at 8:30. I could be there by 9:00. Can I jump in to the VTA C-main?


----------



## FrankNitti

Indy Rc said:


> Yeah, this has been a problem from time to time. A pit space should be no larger than half of a table.


I never thought to measure a table, on long are they? I'm making a new pit mat and want to make sure I make it the correct size. 
Thanks..
David


----------



## Indy Rc

FrankNitti said:


> I never thought to measure a table, on long are they? I'm making a new pit mat and want to make sure I make it the correct size.
> Thanks..
> David


6 or 8 ft depending on where you sit. We used to split the tables with duct tape but never did it when we recovered them last. We have eased up on it the last couple of years, but when it gets busy we need to tighten up and make room for others.:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

Indy Rc said:


> 6 or 8 ft depending on where you sit. We used to split the tables with duct tape but never did it when we recovered them last. We have eased up on it the last couple of years, but when it gets busy we need to tighten up and make room for others.:thumbsup:


Thanks Josh, 3' is more then enough room to work with. :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

More F1 launches, and the Marussia is hot...

Marussia:

http://www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2013/2/14247.html

Caterham (looks the same)

http://www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2013/2/14248.html


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> More F1 launches, and the Marussia is hot...
> 
> Marussia:
> 
> http://www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2013/2/14247.html
> 
> Caterham (looks the same)
> 
> http://www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2013/2/14248.html


The Marussia is a nice looking chassis, very smooth and flowing unlike some of the others that look like you would get cut on them. I have noticed several of the crs have went back to the traditional style nose/hood. Cosworth powerplant too. Ok now that there are several style bodies and engine packages, I think they should have more than one tire supplier as well. It's F1, it's supposedly the best of everything that can be put in or on a car for all out handling and speed.

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

F1 is the most expensive spec racing on the planet. It ceased to be about all out handling and speed years ago. The FIA literally designs a virtual box that the cars must fit in and the designers/engineers build the best car they can within that limit. The end result has been to create closer racing and a better show for the fans. I think it is working.


----------



## edonsohc

is the driver figure required for vta at your track? i'm planning on coming down friday since summit isn't racing.


----------



## crispy

edonsohc said:


> is the driver figure required for vta at your track? i'm planning on coming down friday since summit isn't racing.


No, it is not.


----------



## edonsohc

crispy said:


> No, it is not.


ok thanks. also, is there anywhere to buy parts at the track or close? i'm looking for a vta legal esc. i bought a brand new edge and it does not work right. never has. looking for something besides novak.


----------



## crispy

edonsohc said:


> ok thanks. also, is there anywhere to buy parts at the track or close? i'm looking for a vta legal esc. i bought a brand new edge and it does not work right. never has. looking for something besides novak.


The track is a fully stocked hobby shop. Post what you want here. Josh will more than likely have it in stock and will let you know. 

But non-Novak is another story. Don't remember them being stocked. I know I've never seen a Hobbywing in there. But he probably can order the Speed Passion ESC and usually gets it next day if it is in stock.

http://www.indyrcraceway.com/
(317) 787-7568


----------



## Waltss2k

No onroad racing again for me this week. I will be up at the BRL up north. Will be back onroad racing next week.


----------



## Indy Rc

crispy said:


> The track is a fully stocked hobby shop. Post what you want here. Josh will more than likely have it in stock and will let you know.
> 
> But non-Novak is another story. Don't remember them being stocked. I know I've never seen a Hobbywing in there. But he probably can order the Speed Passion ESC and usually gets it next day if it is in stock.
> 
> http://www.indyrcraceway.com/
> (317) 787-7568


I have an order going out in the morning. If you want something Tower Hobbies or Horizon Hobbies carries just let me know and I should have it for ya on Friday. The price will be the same or less than their online price. Just let us know.:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hey new Josh...as in new VTA racer Josh ______. If you read this forum, please PM me with your email or phone #. Thanks


----------



## anr211

If its not too late for today's order can you get me asc3965 for tomorrow? They are the spacers that go between the wheel bearings on a tc4.




Indy Rc said:


> I have an order going out in the morning. If you want something Tower Hobbies or Horizon Hobbies carries just let me know and I should have it for ya on Friday. The price will be the same or less than their online price. Just let us know.:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

anr211 said:


> If its not too late for today's order can you get me asc3965 for tomorrow? They are the spacers that go between the wheel bearings on a tc4.


They will be here.


----------



## DestructoFox

Does the shop upstairs have the F104 F parts in stock?


----------



## AquaRacer

DestructoFox said:


> Does the shop upstairs have the F104 F parts in stock?


They have had them there before when I needed those parts


----------



## AquaRacer

FrankNItti your PM is replied to.


----------



## AquaRacer

*Friday Night Racing!!!!!*

Well we have about 5 hours and change until the Green Flag drops on another fun evening of Friday night racing!!! Been looking forward to this all week..:thumbsup:


----------



## microed

Had a great time racing tonight. The turn out was great and the track layout was AWESOME! 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

-Ed


----------



## crispy

Yeah, that track was my favorite to date. Right mix of fast and slow sections.

I liked racing against the non-regulars as well.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Oh fine, rub it in. The one night I can't make it racing turns out to be the "favorite to date" track that was "AWESOME!"... Sheesh! 

About the time you guys were getting to your Mains, I was probably doing the Chicken Dance at the Father/Daughter Dance in Brownsburg. Yes, I am an amazing Chicken Dancer. If I ever win the A Main, I'll do it for you all.


----------



## crispy

Yeah, I got there right at 9PM. Right as the THIRD heat of VTAs was getting ready to start the second round. I appreciate the fast guys letting me qualify in their group. I tried to stay out of the way since my first laps on that track were in that heat (on cold tires with a cold battery).

But at least it allowed me to start up front in the C-Main. More importantly the track time allowed me to run better in the TT-01 qualifier that was next and I avoided the B-Main in TT-01 ("the new novice class!")


----------



## edonsohc

crispy said:


> Yeah, that track was my favorite to date. Right mix of fast and slow sections.
> 
> I liked racing against the non-regulars as well.


U saying we are weird?? Lol. Just kidding. Thanks everyone for everything. Great track and great people. Hope to make it down again soon.


----------



## xtreme

Thanks Indy RC! All of us from Summit had a Blast. We'll be back soon
Sam Bailey


----------



## BadSign

Jeremiah, it's time to put your resume together and send it to Force-India. The door appears to be wide open...http://formula-one.speedtv.com/article/f1-narain-karthikeyan-in-frame-for-force-india-seat


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Jeremiah, you have PM.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hey Brian V. You have a PM.

Scott


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I got the last set of F1 TCS tires upstairs at Indy RC for Kyle's F104. You guys using Paragon on those typically? They are SOFT and expensive, so I don't want to harm them.


----------



## crispy

I keep getting email notifications that someone has responded to the thread only to come here and find that people are sending each other PMs.

Boring...

I guess I should ask a controversial question or make a shocking statement just to liven things up.


----------



## AquaRacer

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I got the last set of F1 TCS tires upstairs at Indy RC for Kyle's F104. You guys using Paragon on those typically? They are SOFT and expensive, so I don't want to harm them.


I have been using SXT 3.0, they have it at the hobby shop upstairs and it is odorless. You racing Friday??


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

AquaRacer said:


> I have been using SXT 3.0, they have it at the hobby shop upstairs and it is odorless. You racing Friday??


That's what I was using was the SXT on these new ones. I've got some left from the VTA thing we went to in Nashville. They only allowed that. 

Yes on Friday!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> I keep getting email notifications that someone has responded to the thread only to come here and find that people are sending each other PMs.
> 
> Boring...
> 
> I guess I should ask a controversial question or make a shocking statement just to liven things up.


Letsee, politics, religion or family matters statements ought to work. Actually, in 2013, the political folks are getting more and more involved in religion and family matters. So, I guess talking about one, is the same as talking about all of them! :freak:

How about a discussion on Jeremiah's point series idea? He posted it a page or two back.

BTW, some of you saw that Mazda Furai body that I airbrushed. Its an awesome car! Thought you'd like to see a picture of the real one. Woweeeee!


----------



## crispy

Points series for which classes? All of them?

But like someone said, what's in it for me?  Not like I'm going to beat Steve or Chuck or Brian in VTA so..., how do you make it interesting top to bottom?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Maybe it could be an "Iron Man" thing where it was about how much you race, or points for participating in multiple classes? I think I've heard of that at other tracks. Or maybe a concours competition for best scale car, most tidy guts install, etc. That might encourage more purchases upstairs. I'm just thinking out loud. Er, in writing. 

Or, how about a "Triathlon of RC Racing" where you can race on-road, off-road and oval. There could be winners of each type of racing, but then an overall winner who was the best at all three combined. 

When I was heavy into flying, I did a Triathlon contest for flying with the Screaming Eagles club. We did free-flight, control-line and RC fun fly. It was a hoot!

Just throwing out some ideas. What's in it for the racers? Maybe just braggin' rights.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Hey Brian V. You have a PM.
> 
> Scott


Sent you one back...



crispy said:


> I keep getting email notifications that someone has responded to the thread only to come here and find that people are sending each other PMs.
> 
> Boring...
> 
> I guess I should ask a controversial question or make a shocking statement just to liven things up.


Guess who's getting a random PM...




crispy said:


> Points series for which classes? All of them?
> 
> But like someone said, what's in it for me?  Not like I'm going to beat Steve or Chuck or Brian in VTA so..., how do you make it interesting top to bottom?


1. Require the top 3 point leaders to make engine sounds and tire screeching noises while they drive
2. Make every A-main winner reduce their throttle epa 10%
3. Throw garbage on the track for a mandatory "yellow flag" lap, complete with safety car, to bunch up the field.
4. Invert the field for the mains


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> That's what I was using was the SXT on these new ones. I've got some left from the VTA thing we went to in Nashville. They only allowed that.
> 
> Yes on Friday!


I've used Death Grip and Paragon. trying SXT this friday


----------



## DaveCook

Concerning a point series, I would be all for it. However, it seems like there might not be enough interest for this. I think that a one-off special race would be great. Maybe a club championship or something. Entry fees would be higher to cover the cost of trophies or metals. They wouldn’t have to be big trophies. And have trophies for the top three in each main. That way everyone has a chance at a trophy.

What would be really cool though, is to have one big trophy that would stay at Indy RC with the club champions from each year on it. I know that this might be a bit much.

There could be one big race. Or races on six different Friday nights. One Friday it would be the Mini Club Championship, the next the VTA Club Championship, and so on. That way, we could hopefully get large fields for the designated class on each night. (I really miss the large fields.)

Just some thoughts…

Dave


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am in for any kind of points race or I at least will support it. However everyone should be grateful for the facility in which we have to race at. Things don't always go as the way we might see fit but we still get to race in a nice place and for the most part a great friendly environment. I absolutely wish the powers that be decide to allow or provide us with a Trophy Race or something of that sort to encourage attendance and to make the racing more exciting or dramatic but I hope we all can still exhibit the courtesy and comradery that we have now while doing it for points. 

On another note there is one thing that has been bugging me and a few others for a while and it has something to do with driver edicate. Cars that are broken or have suffered damage that renders them barely drivable/controllable should pull off the track so as to not cause another driver to suffer the same fate or cause a change of outcome by being a wandering road block. I understand that they paid their money to run but so did the other guys. Besides possibly tearing up another car it could damage the track as well. Just my two cents.

Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

Mr. Finnegan, you coming Friday for more F1?


----------



## DestructoFox

BadSign said:


> Mr. Finnegan, you coming Friday for more F1?


I sure wil be. My car has sat still for way too long!


----------



## Waltss2k

I might bring mine.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

In my experience at r/c tracks, points series only generate interest for a small group of racers. Often they discourage the casual or average racer, because they feel they have no chance to win the series (even if just for bragging rights). At the start of the series everyone participates. However after more events, racers who have no chance of winning stop participating. This ultimately hurts class turn-out. I've even seen points series almost kill classes at some tracks.

There is nothing to prevent anyone from running their own personal point series with any driver who wants to participate. This can be done without the involvement of the track. Points can be determined based on only the drivers who are participating in the series. Also points can be determined on any stat that the individuals want to use (total laps run in qualifying, qualifying position, main finishing position, consistency between fast lap/average laps, etc) or any combination of stats.

I'm am not against points series. I just feel that point series based only on finishing position can often have unintended negative consequences.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm not advocating one way or another. I was just following Crispy's ORDERS (Post #3719) to start some interesting discussions. And now, he's MIA! 

I'm for doing anything that promotes fun, increases attendence, makes money for the track owners and doesn't cost me more than the O'government started taking out of my paycheck last month (Hobbies are done with discretionary income).


----------



## THE READER

IndyRC_Racer said:


> In my experience at r/c tracks, points series only generate interest for a small group of racers. Often they discourage the casual or average racer, because they feel they have no chance to win the series (even if just for bragging rights). At the start of the series everyone participates. However after more events, racers who have no chance of winning stop participating. This ultimately hurts class turn-out. I've even seen points series almost kill classes at some tracks.
> 
> There is nothing to prevent anyone from running their own personal point series with any driver who wants to participate. This can be done without the involvement of the track. Points can be determined based on only the drivers who are participating in the series. Also points can be determined on any stat that the individuals want to use (total laps run in qualifying, qualifying position, main finishing position, consistency between fast lap/average laps, etc) or any combination of stats.
> 
> I'm am not against points series. I just feel that point series based only on finishing position can often have unintended negative consequences.



my thoughts and feeling exactly!!..

seen this so many time in my 52 years of rc racing.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I'm not advocating one way or another. I was just following Crispy's ORDERS (Post #3719) to start some interesting discussions. And now, he's MIA!


Not MIA. Just spectating.

I do want to know what RC racing was like 52 years ago though...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Updated: I did a little internet research and found a website for tether cars (http://www.tethercar.net/index.html). They started racing these scale cars in the late '30s. There is some great info on that site about the history of tether cars. In fact they are still being raced today and can reach actual speeds of 200mph. 

Here is a video of tether or control-line cars on YouTube:


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> Not MIA. Just spectating.
> 
> I do want to know what RC racing was like 52 years ago though...


the best!! 1/8 scale nitro gas racing at its best. you had to be there,
.out door asphalt racing. wish i was back there in those days .

first it was slot racing, --then the gas power cars were in the 60s.,--after that was electric carpet racing


----------



## crispy

Question, hate to pose it here, but since this is where all the Indy guys hang out and since it doesn't compete with Indy RC, who all is going to the two out of town events coming up?

Cincy on the 24th?
Ft. Wayne on the 2nd/3rd?

I wish my home track would host a big event once in a while... hint hint... Would be nice to have a big one here locally.


----------



## FrankNitti

I'm going..


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Thanks to YouTube - here is some vintage 1/8 scale racing.


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> I'm going..


to both?


----------



## Nitro baby

*racing*

Some of the guys from MRCR wish your track would run a sat event too, just saying. We want to come and get in on that 20 plus USGT and USVTA stuff you got going there, just too hard to get there on time and too late traveling home on Friday nights.

Although too late this year it would be great if MRCR (mishawaka), Indy and Ft Wayne) could put together a deal where we each race one sat a month at the others place.That would be good times right there.

Mike H






crispy said:


> Question, hate to pose it here, but since this is where all the Indy guys hang out and since it doesn't compete with Indy RC, who all is going to the two out of town events coming up?
> 
> Cincy on the 24th?
> Ft. Wayne on the 2nd/3rd?
> 
> I wish my home track would host a big event once in a while... hint hint... Would be nice to have a big one here locally.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> to both?


Yes to both :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

Nitro baby said:


> Some of the guys from MRCR wish your track would run a sat event too, just saying. We want to come and get in on that 20 plus USGT and USVTA stuff you got going there, just too hard to get there on time and too late traveling home on Friday nights.
> 
> Although too late this year it would be great if MRCR (mishawaka), Indy and Ft Wayne) could put together a deal where we each race one sat a month at the others place.That would be good times right there.
> 
> Mike H


Saturdays would be tough as Indy RC has a big off-road following and that is the off-road double-header day. But who knows what they are going to do when they open their big outdoor dirt track this spring/summer? Maybe the off-road is going to move outdoors and they could run a race on Saturday? Or even a Sunday event?


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Saturdays would be tough as Indy RC has a big off-road following and that is the off-road double-header day.
> 
> But maybe they could do a Sunday event?


I see you haven't been there on a Sunday.... IT IS PACKED with offroad.

Offroad is the money maker so I can understand the reasons that onroad only gets Friday... "One is better then none" :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> I see you haven't been there on a Sunday.... IT IS PACKED with offroad.
> 
> Offroad is the money maker so I can understand the reasons that onroad only gets Friday... "One is better then none" :thumbsup:


We used to go all the time on Sunday. I'd let the boys tear up their Slashes and I'd watch football and fix their Slashes...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Tether racing...I had a Testor's "Sprite" Lotus back about 1969? Does that sound right? It had an .049 engine and nice rubber wheels and plastic body. I was thinking mine was blue, but I couldn't find a picture of a blue one. 

We were supposed to tether it, but of course my brother and I ran it flat out on a church parking lot near our house. It probably didn't last too long!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Question, hate to pose it here, but since this is where all the Indy guys hang out and since it doesn't compete with Indy RC, who all is going to the two out of town events coming up?
> 
> Cincy on the 24th?
> Ft. Wayne on the 2nd/3rd?


Maybe and Maybe. 
Both are on my calendar, but I don't have clearance from the Tower yet.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Maybe and Maybe. Both are on my calendar, but I don't have clearance from the Tower yet.


I put both on the calendar months ago. That way when the "tower" complains I can say "listen you've known about it forever, the time for complaining is long past..."


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Just be careful to not buzz the tower without permission, Maverick.


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Just be careful to not buzz the tower without permission, Maverick.


I do it inverted

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> Question, hate to pose it here, but since this is where all the Indy guys hang out and since it doesn't compete with Indy RC, who all is going to the two out of town events coming up?
> 
> Cincy on the 24th?
> Ft. Wayne on the 2nd/3rd?
> 
> I wish my home track would host a big event once in a while... hint hint... Would be nice to have a big one here locally.


I'm going to both.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> That way when the "tower" complains I can say "listen you've known about it forever, the time for complaining is long past..."


Ya, I talk to her just like that. Then, when I get off the floor, I make myself real comfortable on the couch.


----------



## Indy Rc

XRAY T4 in stock list price: $529.99

Indy R/C price:$499.99:thumbsup:


----------



## Matt P.

I would travel to race at bigger events if more tracks had a modified TC class. I'm tired of having to buy the motor flavor of the month (D3.5) to just have it banned and become a $90 paperweight. I like knowing that I can run as powerful motor I want and set the boost to where ever I would like. I like not guessing whether a racer is playing by the rules or not, and know its just up to my setup and driving abilities. 

This has nothing to do with Indy RC BTW. I love the USGT class at the club level.


----------



## crispy

*USGT Chassis*

So I bought a second $80 TC4 a while back so I could play around with my VTA setup and have a fallback option if I messed it up too bad. But then I got an itch and slapped a 21.5 in it and new X-patterns and it became my USGT car. But I really would like to return it to VTA config to play with setups and get something else for USGT. 

What should I get and still remain cost effective? Don't say John's old TC6. I missed the boat on that one as he sold it to one of the Ft. Wayne guys. Anyone got any other low cost options?


----------



## dragrace

Matt P. said:


> I would travel to race at bigger events if more tracks had a modified TC class. I'm tired of having to buy the motor flavor of the month (D3.5) to just have it banned and become a $90 paperweight. I like knowing that I can run as powerful motor I want and set the boost to where ever I would like. I like not guessing whether a racer is playing by the rules or not, and know its just up to my setup and driving abilities.
> 
> This has nothing to do with Indy RC BTW. I love the USGT class at the club level.


There is a fair amount of Mod racing but you would have to travel to get it. I go to Cleveland from Anderson to race 1/12 mod. The problem is that is takes a good track with a lot of traction. It also takes a good layout. Most track owners roll their eyes when we don't like the layout but it is a big deal.

Steve Dunn


----------



## Indy Rc

:thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

(FWIW, I thought last week's layout was a really good one. Lap times were up and we weren't constantly moving the barriers back into place. Put a star next to that one and use it again sometime.)


----------



## Matt P.

Interesting picture I found of Jilles Groskamp's IFMAR World Champion Tamiya 417. I noticed he was using Dean's plugs on his batteries. I know most of the top drivers prefer bullet plugs. I have an Orion pack just like this one and I know they have a bullet plug version. He is the top team driver for Orion, so it couldn't be that he just didn't have access to the bullet version.

I don't know why I found this so interesting, just thought I would share.


----------



## regets ama

Matt P. said:


> Interesting picture I found of Jilles Groskamp's IFMAR World Champion Tamiya 417. I noticed he was using Dean's plugs on his batteries. QUOTE]
> 
> it's a fool proof way of connecting when in a hurry, avoiding a blown up esc.
> 
> dont ask me why i know this!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Have you guys seen these McLaren Cartoon videos? They are a hoot! There are 12 episodes put together on this YouTube link. Each is about 5 minutes long. Great stuff!


----------



## crispy

_"I've never been more frickin' serious in my life..."_

Those are hilarious.

I like how they replaced Hamilton in episode 12. "hola!"


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> What should I get and still remain cost effective? Don't say John's old TC6.


John's old TC6.

(we all missed the boat on that one!)


----------



## Waltss2k

I know I did , I wanted that Tc6 bad.


----------



## Waltss2k

My TT01 is up for sale if anyone is interested. I have I whole container of parts $200. It is completely ready to run, just need a spectrum radio. I will have it with me this Friday.


----------



## regets ama

Just FYI, my other TC6 i sold to Domenic Reese is up for sale as well. It must be a better chassis than mine as it consistently finished ahead of mine,,,,,,,,hmmmm

I'll have it available once he decides on how much $ if you are interested.


----------



## crispy

regets ama said:


> Just FYI, my other TC6 i sold to Domenic Reese is up for sale as well. It must be a better chassis than mine as it consistently finished ahead of mine,,,,,,,,hmmmm
> 
> I'll have it available once he decides on how much $ if you are interested.


If the price is right, I call dibs...


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> If the price is right, I call dibs...


Crispy...your moving slow today...it took you 4 mins to respond, I had the over \ under at 3mins and bet the under...:dude:


----------



## Waltss2k

Someone is stocking up on cars.


----------



## THE READER

Waltss2k said:


> Someone is stocking up on cars.


yeah!, Crispy used car lot 
call BR549


----------



## crispy

THE READER said:


> yeah!, Crispy used car lot
> call BR549


_If I had no bad luck I'd have no luck at all!_

Of all my cars, only one TT-01 was bought new. The two TC4s were $80 specials. And the TT-01 I got from Jonesy for Drew was $50. So not even a good used car lot.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Since everyone is talking about buying and sell on here today I have a deal I would pitch too if anyone is interested although I am a little reluctant to do so since I love the class but, I could always start from scratch again if I needed to. I would let go of my total F1 operation minus the receiver and transponder for $350. If you were to buy all of this stuff that is has and comes with today new, it would cost roughly $725.00 to do it. This is less than 50% of the lot's gross value. If the transponder is a deal breaker then I will throw it in for an extra $25 and you will only need to add your receiver and race. I have the original box and manual as well. Just a thought if anyone is interested. I have been kind of missing my old 1/12 car and wouldn't mind flogging one around the track again. 

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

Looks like I'm going to get to the track early today.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm coming tonight but won't get there until after 6:30. My wife is working and I've got three kids going to three different places. One of those nights. Please tell the RD that I'm running VTA, TT-01 and F1 if needed to make a class. If there's already 4 F1's, I'll lay out and just run two classes. 

Signed,

Wandering Indiana


----------



## FrankNitti

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I'm coming tonight but won't get there until after 6:30. My wife is working and I've got three kids going to three different places. One of those nights. Please tell the RD that I'm running VTA, TT-01 and F1 if needed to make a class. If there's already 4 F1's, I'll lay out and just run two classes.
> 
> Signed,
> 
> Wandering Indiana


 Consider it done...:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I'm coming tonight but won't get there until after 6:30. My wife is working and I've got three kids going to three different places. One of those nights. Please tell the RD that I'm running VTA, TT-01 and F1 if needed to make a class. If there's already 4 F1's, I'll lay out and just run two classes.
> 
> Signed,
> 
> Wandering Indiana


I'll be late as well. If we need a 4th F1 entry I'll gladly pay an extra $5


----------



## DestructoFox

I'll be there tonight for F1.


----------



## DestructoFox

Had a great time tonight, the F1 class is very competitive. Can't wait until next week!


----------



## Waltss2k

I will be back with my F1 soon.


----------



## AquaRacer

Had a great time last night also !!! The F1 is getting closer and closer each week. Thanks to Destructofox to sticking around after to run the F1's. Is it Friday yet?? Cya all then!!


----------



## crispy

You guys don't know what close is! In VTA, the difference between P4 and P10 in qualifying is a few seconds. 

I would love to see one week where everyone that has a VTA shows up.


----------



## BadSign

DestructoFox said:


> Had a great time tonight, the F1 class is very competitive. Can't wait until next week!





AquaRacer said:


> Had a great time last night also !!! The F1 is getting closer and closer each week. Thanks to Destructofox to sticking around after to run the F1's. Is it Friday yet?? Cya all then!!


Your cars were ballistic in the main. I was faster than my previous heats, but it looks like my days of silvercan racing are nearing an end.
BTW, I know you're both running short batteries, what are you using?



crispy said:


> You guys don't know what close is! In VTA, the difference between P4 and P10 in qualifying is a few seconds.


Believe me, I know what close VTA racing is...


----------



## DestructoFox

I'm using the Gens Ace 4200 shorty, fits perfect. Also, I now have a spare 21.5 if you wanna dump the silvercan.


----------



## Waltss2k

I run a standard 2 cell stick pack in mine.


----------



## AquaRacer

I'm using an SMC4300 shorty pack. Good bang for the buck. All the electronics are now inline on the chassis. Makes balancing the car easier. I still can't believe that I have fast lap and the second closest was .2 behind that and another .2+ to third. By the way, I'll say it again, had a blast last night!!!!!!!


----------



## ThrottleKing

I have a deal I would pitch if anyone is interested although I am a little reluctant to do so since I love the class but, I could always start from scratch again if I needed to. I would let go of my total F1 operation minus the receiver and transponder for $350. If you were to buy all of this stuff that is has and comes with today new, it would cost roughly $725.00 to do it. This is less than 50% of the lot's gross value. If the transponder is a deal breaker then I will throw it in for an extra $25 and you will only need to add your receiver and race. I have the original box and manual as well. Just a thought if anyone is interested. I have been kind of missing my old 1/12 car and wouldn't mind flogging one around the track again. 

Does anyone have the results for this past Friday's race? Sorry I missed it but I had other things going on. It looks like I missed out on racing totally this week as i forgot to set my alarm this morning to go to Monti's track. I fell asleep in the living room during the Nascar race last night sometime during the last pit before the final 20 lap stint started so I missed that finish too.LOL 

Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

Chris Finnegan took the win in F1, Dave Cook 2nd, Brozek 3rd, Scott Black 4th, VanderVeen 5th.
Chuck P took the win in 1/12, Walt got 2nd, VanderVeen 3rd, Spanky 4th and Andre 5th
Don't know about those 4wd cars...


----------



## BadSign

DestructoFox said:


> I'm using the Gens Ace 4200 shorty, fits perfect. Also, I now have a spare 21.5 if you wanna dump the silvercan.


 Thanks for that offer, I've got a spare D3 so I'm good, just need an ESC. I'm thinking a Hobbywing or something else very cheap.


----------



## AquaRacer

Take a look at the Speed Passion Reventon Citrix Stock Speedos. This is what Destructofox and Dave C. are using I think. They are around $50 I think. I am using the Speed Passion Gran Turismo GT2 in both my USGT and F1. Cya all on Friday!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

This is NOT something I painted. But this is so cool, IMO, that it was worth sharing! I can't imagine the hours spent...wow!


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> This is NOT something I painted. But this is so cool, IMO, that it was worth sharing! I can't imagine the hours spent...wow!


Too much for my taste, but respect for the time.


----------



## crispy

I contracted Scott to paint this car for me.

Just 59 more payments and its mine!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> I contracted Scott to paint this car for me.


I would loose what mind I had left... :freak:


----------



## Waltss2k

I just painted a new 1/12 scale body today for the Region 5 in Cincinnati and the VTA up at Summit the weekend after.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Waltss2k said:


> I just painted a new 1/12 scale body today for the Region 5 in Cincinnati and the VTA up at Summit the weekend after.


You must prove it with photographic evidence Sir Walter!


----------



## crispy

*Here is my photographic evidence...*

"Team Yellow" is ready for the upcoming big races and then on to the club circuit after that:



















Look at this yellow pearl folks. Not available anywhere and the recipe is a closely guarded secret. I'd put this color on my real car...










Sorry for the crappy kitchen pics, but I'm not going outside in this weather...


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> "Team Yellow" is ready for the upcoming big races and then on to the club circuit after that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this yellow pearl folks. Not available anywhere and the recipe is a closely guarded secret. I'd put this color on my real car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy kitchen pics, but I'm not going outside in this weather...


Damn I swear you buy a new body every week.


----------



## Waltss2k

IndyHobbies.com said:


> You must prove it with photographic evidence Sir Walter!


I would but I still haven't mastered posting photos on here.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> Damn I swear you buy a new body every week.


Better a $30 body than a $400 car...

FWIW, that's only my third VTA body and only my second USGT body.

I've only had two NSX bodies for my TT-01 with the third about to make its debut...


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> I would but I still haven't mastered posting photos on here.


Can you get them from your camera to a folder on your computer?


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> Look at this yellow pearl folks. Not available anywhere and the recipe is a closely guarded secret. I'd put this color on my real car...


There is Createx Irridescent Yellow, but it looks a bit brighter than your car.


----------



## FrankNitti

Crispy...I like the pearl yellow, I painted my first USGT body that way. I'll bring it Friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> Look at this yellow pearl folks. Not available anywhere and the recipe is a closely guarded secret. I'd put this color on my real car...


I know one other person that knows this secret recipe


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I prefer to upload my photos on RCTECH.net and then link the photo here on Hobbytalk. That saves me the step of having to upload them to my Hobbytalk Photo Album and then adding them to my posts. This works for me since I mainly paint VTA or USGT bodies, which both have picture threads on RCTECH.

To recap, if you are using Hobbytalk you need to 1st upload to your own photo album before adding to a post. There is a link on the top of Hobbytalk web pages for photo albums. Note, Hobbytalk will add a watermark once you load to their servers.

-----------

Another option is to upload your photos to a web server and link to it on your posts. There are several free photo website for sharing such as Flickr.com or Photobucket.com (which is what Crispy appears to be using). You can alway view the source code of posts to tell where the pictures are being hosted (or right click the properties of any photo).

Now if we could only get Indyhobbies.com to host our pictures for us....


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> I know one other person that knows this secret recipe


Nah, your Pearl Yellow that's on my NSX is less gold than this one. Unfortunately that body is already nearing the end of its lifespan.


----------



## crispy

BTW, just wanted to give credit where it is due.

My two new bodies were both farmed out. The 350Z was done by Scott. The Javelin by Jonesy. Both were done exactly as I wanted them. 

We're lucky to have so many quality painters in this area.


----------



## AquaRacer

Both Jonesy and Scott are awesome painters. We are fortunate to have them in the area. I may have another McLaren F1(USGT) to be painted in the future. Jonesy did an awesome job on the 1st one I had.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Thanks for the back pats guys. I enjoy painting car bodies. For me, its a big part of my enjoyment of the car side the R/C hobbies (That's a good thing since I'm not that great of a driver ). 

I still think that the best looking McLaren out there was the one that Brian S. did about a year and a half ago. Maybe I'm just partial to that paint scheme because of the Penske cars at the speedway, but it looked just great on the track! If I do one, I'm going to use the traditional Marlboro scheme. I don't smoke, but I liked that one. Wasn't that Fittipaldi's car that had "Marlboro" on the side, or was it Rick Mears'?


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Thanks for the back pats guys. I enjoy painting car bodies. For me, its a big part of my enjoyment of the car side the R/C hobbies (That's a good thing since I'm not that great of a driver ).
> 
> I still think that the best looking McLaren out there was the one that Brian S. did about a year and a half ago. Maybe I'm just partial to that paint scheme because of the Penske cars at the speedway, but it looked just great on the track! If I do one, I'm going to use the traditional Marlboro scheme. I don't smoke, but I liked that one. Wasn't that Fittipaldi's car that had "Marlboro" on the side, or was it Rick Mears'?


Fittipaldi in 89' with Patrick Racing. He was driving a Penske chassis that year.

When Emmo joined Penske in 90', the Marlboro sponsorship went with him. Emmo won another 500, plus Mears, Unser Jr, Hornish, Castro-Neves and DeFerran with Marlboro sponsorship


----------



## crispy

31 was Al Jr.










Love that scheme. Next car will have that in yellow and white like Pagan Racing ran with Roberto Guerrero in 1996.

BTW, they use that day glo red because on film and/or TV it looks like a true red as seen above. If they use a true red, then it looks like this on TV:










Same for Scott Brayton's old Amway car. People would ask "why the pink?" But if you watched on TV is a vibrant red.

Maybe someone smarter than me can explain WHY it works that way, I just know that it does.


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> 31 was Al Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that scheme. Next car will have that in yellow and white like Pagan Racing ran with Roberto Guerrero in 1996.
> 
> BTW, they use that day glo red because on film and/or TV it looks like a true red as seen above. If they use a true red, then it looks like this on TV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same for Scott Brayton's old Amway car. People would ask "why the pink?" But if you watched on TV is a vibrant red.
> 
> Maybe someone smarter than me can explain WHY it works that way, I just know that it does.


I had a buddy who painted for Tony Bettenhausen's team, who ran year-old Penske chassis. They had a 94' Penske which they restored to Marlboro livery. He told me keeping the lines straight over the bodywork was unbelievably difficult, maybe even needed a laser.

I think the day-glo flourecents are nesessary because TV uses different primary colors (RBG) then printmedia (MCY). That's my guess. Chuck Ray may have an explanation.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I love those older cars. That is when they were at their pinnacle in my mind. These things they are running today just do not do it for me like they used too. Same goes with the F1 body work they have today. But somehow they keep making the motors smaller and weaker yet they are continually setting faster laps with the newer tires and bodywork. Man, can you imagine what today's chassis could do with an early 90's power plant? At Indy I would imagine they could hit 250-260 on the backstretch maybe more at Michigan

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> I love those older cars. That is when they were at their pinnacle in my mind.
> Jeremiah


Me too. I'm trying to get used to the new Indy Dallara chassis. Someday it may look "right" but right now it doesn't.


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> I love those older cars. That is when they were at their pinnacle in my mind. These things they are running today just do not do it for me like they used too. Same goes with the F1 body work they have today. But somehow they keep making the motors smaller and weaker yet they are continually setting faster laps with the newer tires and bodywork. Man, can you imagine what today's chassis could do with an early 90's power plant? At Indy I would imagine they could hit 250-260 on the backstretch maybe more at Michigan
> 
> Jeremiah


I'd love to hear the pre 97' V8 Turbos again.



IndyHobbies.com said:


> Me too. I'm trying to get used to the new Indy Dallara chassis. Someday it may look "right" but right now it doesn't.


It'll never look right... It's a Dallara. They've always been ugly. What I actually dislike the most is the nose and cheap looking front wing. Gimme a Lola, Panoz, March, Penske, even a Reynard


----------



## jonesy112

BadSign said:


> I had a buddy who painted for Tony Bettenhausen's team, who ran year-old Penske chassis. They had a 94' Penske which they restored to Marlboro livery. He told me keeping the lines straight over the bodywork was unbelievably difficult, maybe even needed a laser.


The hardest part of painting a helmet is paintig a straight line. It's not easy on a curved surface.


----------



## THE READER

BadSign said:


> I'd love to hear the pre 97' V8 Turbos again.
> 
> 
> It'll never look right... It's a Dallara. They've always been ugly. What I actually dislike the most is the nose and cheap looking front wing. Gimme a Lola, Panoz, March, Penske, even a Reynard


i really like the rear end of that car:thumbsup:


----------



## Matt P.

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Me too. I'm trying to get used to the new Indy Dallara chassis. Someday it may look "right" but right now it doesn't.


I would be very tempted buy a Tamiya F1 chassis if they made a realistic body set of these cars.

Somebody mentioned the difference between printing and paint colors compared to what is seen on TV. I deal with that on a daily basis. A customer wants something to look like it did on their monitor. They don't understand that it's a completely different process of color when it is printed. Matching CMYK to look like something on a monitor can be insanely difficult sometimes. Then there are people that want to match a spot color with a color on screen...well I won't get into that.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Speaking of bodies, this is one that I just completed for myself. After watching the full scale versions run at the 24 hours at Daytona recently, I really wanted to airbrush one of these. The McAllister Corvette Daytona is pretty close to the real thing in terms of body lines. And, it mounts on my Associated TC6 about as low as you can go on the body posts! (I still need to trim down the posts as you can see in the pics.) I'm converting my 17.5/TC5 that rarely gets used over to a 21.5. Now that Kyle is racing again, my USGT/TC6 seems to alway be in use! I probably wont run this body until I get the bugs worked out on the TC5. I'll use a more "experienced" body for the first heats. No sense beating the stuff out of a new body the first night.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## xtreme

Thats to good !..... Scott, body looks great!


----------



## Matt P.

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Speaking of bodies, this is one that I just completed for myself. After watching the full scale versions run at the 24 hours at Daytona recently, I really wanted to airbrush one of these. The McAllister Corvette Daytona is pretty close to the real thing in terms of body lines. And, it mounts on my Associated TC6 about as low as you can go on the body posts! (I still need to trim down the posts as you can see in the pics.) I'm converting my 17.5/TC5 that rarely gets used over to a 21.5. Now that Kyle is racing again, my USGT/TC6 seems to alway be in use! I probably wont run this body until I get the bugs worked out on the TC5. I'll use a more "experienced" body for the first heats. No sense beating the stuff out of a new body the first night.


Sweet paint man! I ordered 3 of these bodies through Indy RC last year. I have already gone through 2 of them running in USGT. I have yet to paint the third.

Some advice on this body...I would go ahead and and mesh-tape and shoe goo the front wheel wells. That seems to be the most brittle part. This body has very good front down-force, but not so great rear down-force. Mainly because of the tiny wing that is provided. I put one of those plastic HPI wings on the first one I ran, but it looked goofy.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Thanks for the update. I got this body off ebay trying to use up some PayPal money. I've got an HPI Stiletto that is really similar. It too cracked a lot around the wheel wells. This one fits snug up to the foam bumer really well, so hopefully that will be minimized. I mean, if I was the kind of guy to hit the wall often, it would be a potential problem... Er, wait, I AM that kind of guy!! :drunk:

Check this out: A buddy of mine took this photo today an sent it to me. He said the BATMOBILE passed him on the street... Talk about doing a double take! He followed it because it turned in right in from of him and he snapped this photo. How cool! He says its fully street legal and plated. If you can't read it, the plate says "GOTHAM" on it. So, keep your eye out next time you are on the road. You might see the Indy Batmobile! :thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

got my usgt done, hope to run it friday if it shakes down good.


----------



## FrankNitti

THE READER said:


> got my usgt done, hope to run it friday if it shakes down good.


Looking good Bob...:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Matt P. said:


> I would be very tempted buy a Tamiya F1 chassis if they made a realistic body set of these cars.
> 
> Somebody mentioned the difference between printing and paint colors compared to what is seen on TV. I deal with that on a daily basis. A customer wants something to look like it did on their monitor. They don't understand that it's a completely different process of color when it is printed. Matching CMYK to look like something on a monitor can be insanely difficult sometimes. Then there are people that want to match a spot color with a color on screen...well I won't get into that.


McCallister makes a current IndyCar body, and it's legal at our track.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

THE READER said:


> got my usgt done, hope to run it friday if it shakes down good.


Bob, I like those colors...just like that #3 '69 Camaro picture. Perfect!

I've got one of those McAllister Indy Car bodies. But, I think its aimed at the F104W. Might work OK with the F104. Its based on the Dallara with the shrouds around the back tires and you can see its got the wider tires like mine and the F103 front end.


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Bob, I like those colors...just like that Camaro picture. Perfect!
> 
> I've got one of those McAllister Indy Car bodies. But, I think its aimed at the F104W. Might work OK with the F104. Its based on the Dallara with the shrouds around the back tires and you can see its got the wider tires like mine and the F103 front end.


This body is really tempting me to buy an F104W and join the fun.

-Ed


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

One of the nice things about that body is it is basically one piece. The Tamiya bodies are super scale, but that requires several pieces and cutting and fitting. On the Indy Car body, really just the vertical fins are all that you add. Even the driver is molded in.


----------



## Waltss2k

I will have my F1 back out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## BadSign

My ESC arrived today for my F1 car. I'll see you all next week with some 21.5 power.

Happy Racing, everybody.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Had fun racing VTA last night. 

Good luck to the Indy racers who are racing in Cincinnati today at the ROAR race.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I would have liked to have gone to that race I think. But as I'm sitting here cleaning up the cars from last night, I do have to admit, I'm glad I am not getting up at 4 AM like some of our racing friends are. 

My newly USGT-ized TC5 ran really well last night for its first time. Thanks Chris for the used 21.5 motor bargain. That got me running!


----------



## crispy

3:30, to leave by 4:00...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

And now for something different...

Check out this YouTube video of a cool R/C car action/chase





 
http://bit.ly/coolchase


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

This is fun, if you have six minutes. Its from 1951 and tells us all about "The Car of Tomorrow"

There's some great ideas here!

Gotta love the Mother-In-Law car about halfway though. Its so full of stereotypes and chauvinist comments, it would never make it to television now-a-days. Funny stuff!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Tex Avery cartoons are some of the best. We could have a contest listing all of the politically incorrect things, but I suspect it would be fairly long...lol.

----------

I'm not sure about everyone else, but this afternoon I turned on Fox to watch commercials. Unfortunately they kept getting interrupted by Nascar. I was glad I was watching on DVR.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I've recorded the race, and so far haven't found out who won. Watching it tonight. 

You are right about Tex Avery. Classic stuff!

I did finish up this HPI Dodge Viper for Sam B. Brian, he's the guy who races in Fort Wayne. He won Concours at the VTA Southern Nationals with his Mopar Challenger. Anyway, he picked out the colors and gave me some ideas for the layout. He used to drag race and this body used the same colors as his real car. He'll be Running it in USGT on his TC6 so we likely see it around Indiana.


----------



## THE READER

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I've recorded the race, and so far haven't found out who won. Watching it tonight.
> 
> You are right about Tex Avery. Classic stuff!
> 
> I did finish up this HPI Dodge Viper for Sam B. Brian, he's the guy who races in Fort Wayne. He won Concours at the VTA Southern Nationals with his Mopar Challenger. Anyway, he picked out the colors and gave me some ideas for the layout. He used to drag race and this body used the same colors as his real car. He'll be Running it in USGT on his TC6 so we likely see it around Indiana.


an other great paint job Scott, love that blue.:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> This is fun, if you have six minutes. Its from 1951 and tells us all about "The Car of Tomorrow"
> 
> There's some great ideas here!
> 
> Gotta love the Mother-In-Law car about halfway though. Its so full of stereotypes and chauvinist comments, it would never make it to television now-a-days. Funny stuff!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bBpDNRP5qQ


I remembered that one immediately/ My favorite was at 4:15. Road Warrior!


----------



## crispy

*Speaking of bodies*

Here is my latest by Scott. I'm really proud of it. Namely because it cost me than one of my TT-01s did! But it is so good I ventured out of my box and added red and blue to my customary yellow and white.



















Based off the original BMW Art Car.










Not looking forward to bashing it up.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

WOW! That body is truly awesome. Even though the paint scheme mimics the original, it actually looks better on the newer body style. This may not have been the most technically difficult body for Indyhobbies to paint, but I think it is his best work to date.

Now all we need to do is clean up the wiring on the chassis, and this car would look perfect.

EDIT: Just found out the door/hood numbers are paint and were hand-masked. This takes the difficulty level beyond what I can do.


----------



## crispy

That's because I bring out the best in him what with my high expectations and even deeper wallet!


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Now all we need to do is clean up the wiring on the chassis, and this car would look perfect.


Like its owner, the beauty is only skin deep!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Very Nice! I love seeing actual paint schemes on the track. Not that some of the others out there are not nice but I tend to lean toward the realism of the class. 

Crispy, I call first dibs on giving you an X Pattern doughnut on the door. LOL
Then it will look even more realistic.

Jeremiah


----------



## j21moss

Well in about 3-4 weeks from now, I'm coming back to run some roadcourse for awhile. So what has been running?? bringing my TC4 so is VTA the only class running this chassis or is touring car dead?? I could run my Mini cooper that I have never ran yet or run 12th scale or my F102 but I gotta get some rubbers for it


----------



## crispy

TT-01 is the new entry level class. Which is not necessarily a bad thing. Class like this is a great jumping off point. Stilll getting two heats worth.

VTA is getting stronger. Two full eight car heats every week. We could have 20 cars if everyone that had one showed up. Quite a few TC4s running although there will be one less now that I have the new Spec-R up and running!

USGT has been filling up three heats worth recently. I run my 2nd TC4 in this class and it is good enough to beat AquaRacer... 

12th scale has anywhere from four to eight cars show up recently.

F1 anywhere from three to six.


----------



## BadSign

j21moss said:


> Well in about 3-4 weeks from now, I'm coming back to run some roadcourse for awhile. So what has been running?? bringing my TC4 so is VTA the only class running this chassis or is touring car dead?? I could run my Mini cooper that I have never ran yet or run 12th scale or my F102 but I gotta get some rubbers for it


Jerry, you can run foams in F1 for a night if you need to.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> TT-01 is the new entry level class. Which is not necessarily a bad thing. Class like this is a great jumping off point. Stilll getting two heats worth.


I don't know if I would go as far to say TT01 is an entry level class. I liken the TT01 class to the Slash class, cheap and not a lot of headach to run. Besides, there are a lot of old timers like myself that enjoy the TT01 class so? How bout we run for pink slips Friday night?  Vroom, vroom! Just kidding of course, I'll race ya for a yoo-hoo though? Lol! 

New car body looks great by the way, keep it off the wall and other cars it'll last more than a week. ZING! Hahaha! :tongue:

Later fellow dorks!


----------



## Waltss2k

Here's Chucky! said:


> I don't know if I would go as far to say TT01 is an entry level class. I liken the TT01 class to the Slash class, cheap and not a lot of headach to run. Besides, there are a lot of old timers like myself that enjoy the TT01 class so? How bout we run for pink slips Friday night? Vroom, vroom! Just kidding of course, I'll race ya for a yoo-hoo though? Lol!
> 
> New car body looks great by the way, keep it off the wall and other cars it'll last more than a week. ZING! Hahaha! :tongue:
> 
> Later fellow dorks!


Yea we know you like the class. Heck you had three complete TT01's with you last time.


----------



## regets ama

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Good luck to the Indy racers who are racing in Cincinnati today at the ROAR race.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks Brian, good showing by the Indy team, myself, dunn, walt, franklin, crispy, jonesy, cody, jeremiah, martin, i'll even consider Phaler as one of us since he spends so much time in indy!
> 
> We took home a bunch of the hardware too!
> 
> Monti runs a good show.


----------



## FrankNitti

Josh, on your next order can you get me 4ea (packs) of associated diff rings part #7666. Tks :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveCook

Here's Chucky! said:


> I don't know if I would go as far to say TT01 is an entry level class. I liken the TT01 class to the Slash class, cheap and not a lot of headach to run. Besides, there are a lot of old timers like myself that enjoy the TT01 class so? How bout we run for pink slips Friday night? Vroom, vroom! Just kidding of course, I'll race ya for a yoo-hoo though? Lol!
> 
> New car body looks great by the way, keep it off the wall and other cars it'll last more than a week. ZING! Hahaha! :tongue:
> 
> Later fellow dorks!



I agree with Chuck. Another thing that the TT-01 class has going for it is that everyone has the same car and motor. This makes for some very close racing.

On another note, I found out what was wrong with my F1 car in the main last Friday. My quick fix to a broken body post ending up binding up the car. Looking forward to racing this week.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Waltss2k said:


> Yea we know you like the class. Heck you had three complete TT01's with you last time.


Doesn't everyone have a primary, secondary and back-up? :tongue:


----------



## Waltss2k

Here's Chucky! said:


> Doesn't everyone have a primary, secondary and back-up? :tongue:


I use to back in the day. But not these days. Besides you java a primary, a back up and a back up to your back up. :wave:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Waltss2k said:


> I use to back in the day. But not these days. Besides you have a primary, a back up and a back up to your back up. :wave:



That's how I was with girlfriends in high school...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

"So what do you get, when you cross the F1 class with the Mini Cooper class?"


----------



## THE READER

all you airbrush fastkolor guys out there, maybe you can help me .
i painted a car body , with fastkolor paint . and ended my last coat with fast coat clear. i let it dry for over 24 hours . and after i trim the body i run it under luke warm water to get off all the dust. 
when i wipe it dry all the paint started to come off. isnt this paint water or fuel proof?
what did i do wrong?
Bob Yelle


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Once I'm finished painting I back color with a light solid coat of white then back it with with a light coat of black to protect from scratching and to hide grit, wheel rubs or whatever. I also blow dry with a heat gun or hair dryer when finished to help cure.

I actually have a buggy body submerged in water as we speak to soften paint so I can clean since I didn't like how it turned out.

Maybe try the white then black next time? The only time I've used clear is when I mix it with the glitter.

I've never encountered the problem your having doing it the way I was taught.


----------



## THE READER

Here's Chucky! said:


> Once I'm finished painting I back color with a light solid coat of white then back it with with a light coat of black to protect from scratching and to hide grit, wheel rubs or whatever. I also blow dry with a heat gun or hair dryer when finished to help cure.
> 
> I actually have a buggy body submerged in water as we speak to soften paint so I can clean since I didn't like how it turned out.
> 
> Maybe try the white then black next time? The only time I've used clear is when I mix it with the glitter.
> 
> I've never encountered the problem your having doing it the way I was taught.


thank you Chuck


----------



## jonesy112

I have never had that issue either Mr Yelle, but I also have only used the clear for glitters (same as chuck). The only thing I can think of is i use a heat gun or a heat box to cure all of my paints. I know when I use alcohol to remove overspray, it comes off much harder when I have "baked" the paint on as opposed to just let it air dry. 

While not exactly the same product, the experience I have using createx on helmets (which acts VERY similiar to fast color, i use it alot on bodies) is that once the paint is baked on it acts much more permanant and more difficult to remove with water. 

Maybe using a heat gun or even a hair dryer to help cure the paint will make it stand up to water better.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

jonesy112 said:


> While not exactly the same product, the experience I have using createx on helmets (which acts VERY similiar to fast color, i use it alot on bodies) is that once the paint is baked on it acts much more permanant and more difficult to remove with water.


Do you get your Createx paints locally or do you order online? 

I used to love using createx paint, but it became hard to find so I switched to Faskolor. The Createx colors were really vibrant.


----------



## BadSign

I use createx and always back with white or black, then "cure" it with a hair dryer when finished.

I get Createx locally at United Art, but I've seen it at Michael's and Hobby Lobby as well.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well I plan on being at Indy RC this Friday since I am not going to make the trip to Summit. I hope to see a good turnout for F1 and the other classes as well. I might even run a 1/12 as well. I had a good time at Monti's track with one and I haven't quite gotten my fix for 1/12 just yet. 

Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> "So what do you get, when you cross the F1 class with the Mini Cooper class?"


a Fooper?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Faskolor paint is water based paint. That makes cleaning up your equipment much easier than most solvent based paints. Parma claims it is fuel proof up to 35% nitromethane, but I've not tested that. To be sure, what I do for bodies that will be exposed to water (off-road, crawlers) or where a racer wants to be able to wash the body, I coat them with Rustoleum's Crystal Clear, which is a clear acrylic spray. It does a great job and also makes the paint washable and more durable. It stays flexible too. If you use the Crystal Clear, let the Faskolor dry at least overnight to be sure it's dried thoroughly. By the way, it really stinks! So make sure you use it in a well-ventillated area or wear an appropriate mask. Failure to do so will put you in a frame of mind such that you will think you are at a Blue Oyster Cult concert in 1978 (see attached).  For on-road bodies, I don't worry about using Crystal Clear unless requested. 










This is off Parma's website: _"FASKOLOR is Fuel Residue Proof up to at least 35% Nitro. If you maintain and clean the inside of the body with water or you race in water or mud, we strongly suggest backing up your paint job with FASKOAT #40200. Spraying 2-3 coats will also help protect the paint from body post scratches, fuel, etc. It sprays thick and will dry with a milky haze (It is not 100% clear), spray water through your airbrush immediately after use and between coats (while coat is drying). Spraying FASKLEANER #40202 and/or Soapy Water to remove any FASKOAT from your airbrush when finished is also recommended. Any dried paint that is not cleaned out of your airbrush will be hard to remove. You will have to completely disassemble and soak the parts in soapy water/thinner if this happens."_

The other thing I suggest is to always trim your bodies before you paint them. I have no idea why some of the RC body instruction sheets suggest cutting the bodies after you paint. If you do it before, you can cut the body without fear of scratching the paint with trimming scissors, sand the edges without worrying about scratching the paint, locate and ream the body holes much easier and you can then wash the body and remove all debris and dust right before painting. The only exception is when you are painting a body for sale or you don't know what chassis you are putting it on. In that case, leave the wheel openings uncut until later. Put some dots or mask at the assumed axle points so you can find them later. 

Hope that helps!

Scott


----------



## AquaRacer

I am pretty sure that either Creatix owns fascolor or vice versa.. I have used both paints myself. Gotta love the waterbased stuff. I do still wear a respirator when painting though, just as a precaution. Better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## THE READER

thank you guys for all the good info .


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Faskolor paint is water based paint. That makes cleaning up your equipment much easier than most solvent based paints. Parma claims it is fuel proof up to 35% nitromethane, but I've not tested that. To be sure, what I do for bodies that will be exposed to water (off-road, crawlers) or where a racer wants to be able to wash the body, I coat them with Rustoleum's Crystal Clear, which is a clear acrylic spray. It does a great job and also makes the paint washable and more durable. It stays flexible too. If you use the Crystal Clear, let the Faskolor dry at least overnight to be sure it's dried thoroughly. By the way, it really stinks! So make sure you use it in a well-ventillated area or wear an appropriate mask. Failure to do so will put you in a frame of mind such that you will think you are at a Blue Oyster Cult concert in 1978 (see attached).  For on-road bodies, I don't worry about using Crystal Clear unless requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is off Parma's website: _"FASKOLOR is Fuel Residue Proof up to at least 35% Nitro. If you maintain and clean the inside of the body with water or you race in water or mud, we strongly suggest backing up your paint job with FASKOAT #40200. Spraying 2-3 coats will also help protect the paint from body post scratches, fuel, etc. It sprays thick and will dry with a milky haze (It is not 100% clear), spray water through your airbrush immediately after use and between coats (while coat is drying). Spraying FASKLEANER #40202 and/or Soapy Water to remove any FASKOAT from your airbrush when finished is also recommended. Any dried paint that is not cleaned out of your airbrush will be hard to remove. You will have to completely disassemble and soak the parts in soapy water/thinner if this happens."_
> 
> The other thing I suggest is to always trim your bodies before you paint them. I have no idea why some of the RC body instruction sheets suggest cutting the bodies after you paint. If you do it before, you can cut the body without fear of scratching the paint with trimming scissors, sand the edges without worrying about scratching the paint, locate and ream the body holes much easier and you can then wash the body and remove all debris and dust right before painting. The only exception is when you are painting a body for sale or you don't know what chassis you are putting it on. In that case, leave the wheel openings uncut until later. Put some dots or mask at the assumed axle points so you can find them later.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Scott



You along with a couple other guys do a fantastic job at painting bodies and I commend you for spending all the time for what little you get in return. A big part of my hiatus was to get away from people bitching at me for wanting upwards of $150 to paint a body with design, decals and etc like I do mine. Next door if you want a four inch square tattoo that takes about 2-3 hrs your looking at $350 minimum. I see people painting bodies for $35 - $65 and I think that's a hell of a deal. I've spent upwards of 8 to 10 hrs as I'm sure Scott, Jonesy, Jamie have as well and can attest to. The last Gordon body someone asked how much I'd paint one like it for and I said $120 not including paint and you would have thought I asked $1200.00. 

Anyway, that's me venting.


----------



## BadSign

I love painting almost as much as the racing. The downside of F1 is you don't trash bodies, so less painting...

Can't wait 'til tomorrow, F1 and 1/12!


----------



## BadSign

AquaRacer said:


> I am pretty sure that either Creatix owns fascolor or vice versa.. I have used both paints myself. Gotta love the waterbased stuff. I do still wear a respirator when painting though, just as a precaution. Better to be safe then sorry.


Fascolor is owned by Parma, or at least was. I think most of their colors are just re-badged Createx.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The Createx paint appears to come in the exact same bottles and have the same lids and labels, so it likely does come from the same source. But, Jonesy has lots of experience and earlier he said he sees a difference. So, I'll go with that. The good thing is that you can use them together and Createx has some paint colors that Faskolor doesn't and visa versa.

Chuck is right about pricing. Some just don't realize how much time it takes. I paint because its fun for me and I can get some hobby $ to spend (married with children). I also get a kick coming up with schemes. Nothing better than finally pulling off the outer clear mask and seeing all your work shine through.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Hands down my favorite thing is painting them and making them look cool. Bob Yelle inspired me back in the day when I was just a wee little lad because he was one of the very few that made his number 3's schemes look as real as you could.

I think if everyone took the time and really made their cars look kick ass it might make them drive better so they don't crash and burn their bodies up! Lol!


----------



## microed

Here's Chucky! said:


> I think if everyone took the time and really made their cars look kick ass it might make them drive better so they don't crash and burn their bodies up! Lol!


Or cry when they get destroyed in one night of racing.


----------



## DestructoFox

I'm looking forward to racing F1 tomorrow night just as much as I am to painting up a new F1 body. While I like the F1 cars from a racing and technological standpoint, the cars have never really struck me as attractive. I'm working on trying to emulate the look of the Auto GP and Formula Renault 3.5 cars.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kyle and I will not be able to race Friday. His HS Jazz Band advanced in their state competition, but that means he plays again tonight. Im happy for him of course. But disappointed because apparently the organization that runs that event does not fathom the importance of Friday night racing at Indy RC. Weasels.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I was gluing up a pair of VTA tires this morning. They are kind of a pain to do compared to others because of the outer bead/lip. I wondered if there were better instructions than the ones that come with them in the package (yes, we know that you point the glue bottle at the tire and glue it, LOL!). 

I found a short forum on the topic. Good ideas here. I used the 90 degree method mentioned. Worked really well. 

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/295375-preping-mounting-vta-tires.html


----------



## Waltss2k

No racing for me tonight as I will be charging batteries and packing to travel to Summit early Saturday morning for a weekend of VTA racing. See everyone next Friday.


----------



## Waltss2k

I will have the F1 back out next week.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> No racing for me tonight as I will be charging batteries and packing to travel to Summit early Saturday morning for a weekend of VTA racing. See everyone next Friday.


Is that the male equivalent of washing one's hair? "I'm sorry I'd love to go to your Mom's but I have to stay in tonight because I'm charging my LiPos..."

Anyway, I'm charging my LiPos tonight too. But I'll be back next week with the new BMW TT-01 so I can get beat up on by the kids with the trucks...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Is that the male equivalent of washing one's hair? "I'm sorry I'd love to go to your Mom's but I have to stay in tonight because I'm charging my LiPos..."


"I don't care where your from, now dat's funny right there!"


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> But I'll be back next week with the new BMW TT-01 so I can get beat up on by the kids with the trucks...



Just thinking out loud... if you made the "A" then??? just saying :thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> Is that the male equivalent of washing one's hair? "I'm sorry I'd love to go to your Mom's but I have to stay in tonight because I'm charging my LiPos..."
> 
> Anyway, I'm charging my LiPos tonight too. But I'll be back next week with the new BMW TT-01 so I can get beat up on by the kids with the trucks...


Wow......


----------



## FrankNitti

Missed my first racing on Friday night in close to a year.....how was the racing?


----------



## ThrottleKing

FrankNitti said:


> Missed my first racing on Friday night in close to a year.....how was the racing?


I will never tell. HAHAHAHA


Jeremiah


----------



## microed

FrankNitti said:


> Missed my first racing on Friday night in close to a year.....how was the racing?


I really liked the track. It made for very close races. I think we had 8 heat races and were done by 10:30  

How are things going in Ft. Wayne?

-Ed


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> I don't know if I would go as far to say TT01 is an entry level class. .......................
> 
> Later fellow dorks!


 
I will. TT01 is an entry level class.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

davidl said:


> I will. TT01 is an entry level class.


Dang Ed, you all gonna let David get away with that? Lol. :tongue:


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> I really liked the track. It made for very close races. I think we had 8 heat races and were done by 10:30
> 
> How are things going in Ft. Wayne?
> 
> -Ed


Not the greatest. Walt barely hanging on to an A main berth in VTA. Houston qualified for it but isn't coming back tomorrow. Brian and Franklin in B main for now. David is in the A for USGT. Matt, Scott and I are here too. Jonesy should win the 17.5 TC tomorrow provided he doesn't choke. 

30 VTA. 18 USGT.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Not the greatest. Walt barely hanging on to an A main berth in VTA. Houston qualified for it but isn't coming back tomorrow. Brian and Franklin in B main for now. David is in the A for USGT. Matt, Scott and I are here too. Jonesy should win the 17.5 TC tomorrow provided he doesn't choke.
> 
> 30 VTA. 18 USGT.


How many in 17.5 TC and 12th scale?


----------



## crispy

here's chucky! said:


> how many in 17.5 tc and 12th scale?


4 & 5


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Great time Friday, as always. Finally got new tires on the Xray, managed to hit Jeremiah multiple times as he lapped me, sorry about that.

Now if I could find that chassis set-up that was working before all would be good. Need to keep better notes.


----------



## BadSign

I spent tonight tearing my F1 down after last night's pitiful performance. Should see an improvement next time. 1/12 was a lot of fun for me last night, getting more and more confident and comfortable! Certainly helps having drivers like Chuck and David to follow through a few corners and learn from.


----------



## microed

Here's Chucky! said:


> Dang Ed, you all gonna let David get away with that? Lol. :tongue:


TT-01 is a spec class. To some that may mean entry level or a beginners class, but to me and many others it means close competition without spending a bunch of money on batteries, motors, or chassis of the week.


----------



## microed

Hey IndyRC, did you get my PM?


----------



## BadSign

Here's a great video explaining front end suspension design differences in F1 cars. Pretty helpful if you consider we are using brakes and heavy rubber tires. 

Might not be as helpful for 1/12, but still interesting in that it points out how roll centers through upper arm angle can affect front tire wear.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Intense video. I got huge brain cramps at about 5:26. LOL!

Here's a pic from Crispy of his finished 350Z body that I airbrushed for him. The checkerboard was his idea. I really like how it looks. He ran it this past weekend up at Summit for their event. Looked good on the track. The HPI Nissan 350Z bodies do a good job in USGT. A lot of guys run them. The wing really seems to work well I've read and the round front matches most TC bumpers so it doesn't get beat up very much on a hit. 

I heard several of our guys brought home some hardware from the Summit event! Congratulations! I was there Saturday only. Given how I was racing, my prize would have been to clean the bathrooms on Sunday if I'd been there that day.


----------



## crispy

Yup. Had a great time up in Ft. Wayne. Won the VTA D Main. Big whoopdie doo!

Walt tied for 5th in VTA A-Main/Finals. Tiebreaker meant he brought home the 7th place hardware.

Houston had qualified in the top ten and would have been in the finals had he stayed. That would put Walt in the 10th qualifying spot instead of 9th but he still would have been in. BTW, Walt was outside of the top ten going into the 4th round of qualifying and improved his time in his final run. He was sweating bullets...

Franklin had a great run to finish 2nd in USGT. Had a clean run and didn't pull a "Franklin" when 3rd and 4th were right on his tail. His best run I've ever seen.

Matt qualified in the A for USGT but DNF'd due to a stripped spur. He was fast all weekend but had no luck. Every qualifier something bad happened to him including being stepped on by a marshal.

Jonesy was TQ and ran away with the 17.5 TC race. Booooring... 

Brian..., well I was glad he was there to help me with the TC4 I was running in USGT. He's had better racing days.

I FINALLY gave up on one TC4 that I was running in USGT after three miserable qualifiers. I ended up slapping in my old RevTech 21.5 in my backup VTA car with vintage tires still on and moved up to 12th in USGT qualifying. I thought I was about to get 2nd in the B Main and then everything went wonky. Held onto 3rd. Looked at my car today and half of my right front tire was off the rim. You're supposed to scrape that silver paint off before you glue them, so I was told. I guess I'll listen next time...

Oh yeah, Walt also brought home 3rd in 17.5 12th Scale!


----------



## Waltss2k

I also got 3rd place in 17.5 1/12 scale A main.


----------



## Matt P.

I don't think it was confirmed, nor did I get a trophy, but I'm pretty sure I TQ'd and won the A main in turn marshaling


----------



## crispy

What is the gentleman's name that runs with his two daughters that run the TT-01 trucks? And does he post here?

Also, what about Doug? Wondering if he visits the forum?

I'm just trying to get a feel for how many "novices" will be running TT-01 this week? Two weeks ago we had a nice crowd of kids for Chuckie to beat up on... 

I want to bring Drew again when there is a large group like that.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Great play-by-play summary on the racing at Summit Gary! 

So sorry to hear about Matt's frustrations. That's not how it should be. I know "that's racing" but still...

Did Richard DeVroeg (Harbor Hobbies) win the VTA? He won at the Southern Nationals last fall in Nashville.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Nevermind, I just checked their thread and answered my own question. Some great photos! 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=222939&page=176


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Great play-by-play summary on the racing at Summit Gary!
> 
> So sorry to hear about Matt's frustrations. That's now how it should be. I know "that's racing" but still...
> 
> Did Richard DeVroeg (Harbor Hobbies) win the VTA? He won at the Southern Nationals last fall in Nashville.


NO! Finished way down the leaderboard. So much for TQ. He was rolling all over the place in the 2nd and 3rd main.

Lonnie somebody won VTA. He had the Gulf Javelin. He's the one that Jonesy was racing against in 17.5 TC.

Jeremy was 2nd.


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> NO! Finished way down the leaderboard. So much for TQ. He was rolling all over the place in the 2nd and 3rd main.
> 
> Lonnie somebody won VTA. He had the Gulf Javelin. He's the one that Jonesy was racing against in 17.5 TC.
> 
> Jeremy was 2nd.


Michael Larson was the one that ended up winning the VTA class. He is another regular up at Harbor Hobbies. 

I was impressed with that spec r car Crispy. It felt pretty good the few laps your let me wheel it.


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> I was impressed with that spec r car Crispy. It felt pretty good the few laps your let me wheel it.


Box stock setup on it too. 

I'm telling ya, everyone will be buying one soon. Jeremiah is getting the R1 model so he says.

BTW, I think my servo is too slow. I think that's why you thought the steering was sluggish.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I'll be running VTA sometime in April again. I'm getting my back-up ready, primary and secondary cars are complete. LOL!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Still need to scan to archive and apply window trim...


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> I'll be running VTA sometime in April again. I'm getting my back-up ready, primary and secondary cars are complete. LOL!


You know... March just started.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> You know... March just started.


Yeah but I have the Javelin in the body shop. Once it's painted and passes wind tunnel test we'll be ready to go. :tongue:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Oh, that body was the first time I ever used the chrome paint made by Alclad that came in a rattle can. Can you say AWESOME? Took extra time to mask bumpers but it's a lot better than those difficult to apply HPI stickers.

Great stuff if anyone doesn't already know about or interested. Indy RC can get it too!

http://alclad2.com/


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I wanted to say thanks to everyone at Indy R/C Raceway for supporting on-road racing in Indianapolis. From the people behind the scenes to all the racers, you all make this a great place to race.


----------



## THE READER

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I wanted to say thanks to everyone at Indy R/C Raceway for supporting on-road racing in Indianapolis. From the people behind the scenes to all the racers, you all make this a great place to race.


yes!! what he said.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Matt P.

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I wanted to say thanks to everyone at Indy R/C Raceway for supporting on-road racing in Indianapolis. From the people behind the scenes to all the racers, you all make this a great place to race.


I concur. It's great to have a place close by to race every Friday night. Then to only charge $10, when they could easily charge $15-$20 and still get a good crowd every Friday night. I never been to a track where it's community of racers were so willing to greet every racer from the very experienced to the very novice with open arms.


----------



## Waltss2k

Here's Chucky! said:


> I'll be running VTA sometime in April again. I'm getting my back-up ready, primary and secondary cars are complete. LOL!


Man must be nice to have three complete cars to choose from for one class.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I can only get the first of your 2 photos to load Chuck. Regardless, that first one is outstanding! I don't think I could race that shell for a while. It would have to go on the mantle for display.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I can only get the first of your 2 photos to load Chuck. Regardless, that first one is outstanding! I don't think I could race that shell for a while. It would have to go on the mantle for display.


Paint em, crash em, go again... LOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Waltss2k said:


> Man must be nice to have three complete cars to choose from for one class.


Lots of great deals to be found with people bailing on perfectly fine chassis to get the latest and greatest. The blue 48 Cuda with electronics, chassis, body, etc only set me back a fifth of what one would purchase new or retail. Not too shabby in my book.

I've got less or equal in my tt01's than most have in one new high dollar chassis. Gary inspired me and other than a few things here and there I'm going used from now on... Indy RC is a great place for both new and used stuff!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's Chucky! said:


> Paint em, crash em, go again... LOL! :thumbsup:


My motto when I was just flying RC airplanes was, "I buy 'em and make 'em, fly 'em and break 'em." Pretty close to yours.


----------



## MarkerInbound

I wanted to come race in Greenwood but it seems I might not want to race VTA though.


----------



## crispy

MarkerInbound said:


> I wanted to come race in Greenwood but it seems I might not want to race VTA though.


Why not? It's not like Chucky is actually going to show!


----------



## Waltss2k

And if he does he will have other bodies to choose from.


----------



## crispy

Not to mention that Brian will have to go back to his Dan Gurney Hotwheels Mopar since his green Camaro has officially kicked the bucket!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Waltss2k said:


> And if he does he will have other bodies to choose from.


A few maybe? LOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Why not? It's not like Chucky is actually going to show!


Your probably right there because family and work first, play second... :thumbsup:


----------



## microed

Here's Chucky! said:


> Your probably right there because family and work first, play second... :thumbsup:


Some people really have their priorities messed up!  Come this Friday if you can. It may be your last chance to beat up on me until this fall.


----------



## Waltss2k

Tore the F1 down and rebuilt the diff, front end, and the damping. And also changed the tires to the TCS, so its ready for this Friday night.


----------



## AquaRacer

Waltss2k said:


> Tore the F1 down and rebuilt the diff, front end, and the damping. And also changed the tires to the TCS, so its ready for this Friday night.


Cool, will be good to see you back in F1... IS it Friday yet???


----------



## ThrottleKing

I got to drive a Force India at Abu Dabi last night and my drs light was going to alarm but then I woke, it was the alarm clock. Crap, back to my life.LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

I can't get over the fact that when you fantasize about F1, you actually pick Force India over McLaren or Ferrari.

That's like fantasizing over a Hollywood starlet and picking Melissa McCarthy...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I love checking in on this forum during the day. There's usually a good laugh to be had!

Here's a new VTA body I painted for a racer friend. Its the HPI 69 Camaro. I know the carbon fiber thing wasn't period correct, but it does look cool and really makes that cowl hood show better. 

When I was at Indy RC on Tuesday to buy some paint, I saw that Josh still has at least two more 69's back on the wall 'o' bodies. HPI did an awesome job with this body. You can paint it with just about anything and it looks good.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

In _RC Driver_ magazine this month, Tamiya is advertising the new Ferrari 2012. But, I couldn't find a page on it in their website yet. Probably coming soon. 

Still, _Big Squid_ has a review on it and some insights. I like the stepped nose. I get it why many people don't. But, I think its kewl. 

http://www.bigsquidrc.com/tamiya-formula-1-ferrari-f2012-f104-kit/


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I lied. Just no image yet. Funny that the photos of it are all over the Internet, just not on Tamiya's site! Guess their web designer is a wee bit s-l-o-w...

I don't think there's anything different about the F104 chassis for this one, just the new body?

http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=58559


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

4 in a row!!!

My 11 year old daughter, Elise, will be coming with us on Friday night. She's the one who says that racing is "boy stuff" and won't try (I did get her to take a couple laps once at RCAR). Hopefully, the other girls that run in the TT-01 class will come. I'm going to have my TT-01 ready just in case.  

Can we play _Radio Disney_ Music all night to help? LOL 

Nothing like racing VTA with Hanna Montana screeching in the background. HA!


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> 4 in a row!!!
> 
> My 11 year old daughter, Elise, will be coming with us on Friday night. She's the one who says that racing is "boy stuff" and won't try (I did get her to take a couple laps once at RCAR). Hopefully, the other girls that run in the TT-01 class will come. I'm going to have my TT-01 ready just in case.  Can we play _Radio Disney_ Music all night to help? LOL


Yeah, like I said before, I'd love to know in advance when the "kids" are going to be there. I will make more of an effort to bring Drew.

I just hate having him be the only novice and get in the way of Chucky's all time track record!

(That last part was a joke. I'll stop ribbing Ray now...)

In all seriousness, he does get nervous about getting in the way of the faster cars. If I can tell him it is all kids, he won't worry about being an impediment as much. Perhaps we could get the Race Director to pre-sort the first round qualifying groups EVEN if that means unequal cars in each heat? This would be helpful to the novice drivers.


----------



## Matt P.

I believe they have run a novice class once or twice this year when there are enough novice drivers to fill a heat. Why not do that? That way if a novice driver shows up with only a mini or some kind of TC other than a tt-01, they can all race.


----------



## crispy

Matt P. said:


> I believe they have run a novice class once or twice this year when there are enough novice drivers to fill a heat. Why not do that? That way if a novice driver shows up with only a mini or some kind of TC other than a tt-01, they can all race.


I agree with this 100%. Run the minis and TT-01s together. 

We could even come up with an "Equivalency Formula"!


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> 4 in a row!!!
> 
> My 11 year old daughter, Elise, will be coming with us on Friday night. She's the one who says that racing is "boy stuff" and won't try (I did get her to take a couple laps once at RCAR). Hopefully, the other girls that run in the TT-01 class will come. I'm going to have my TT-01 ready just in case.
> 
> Can we play _Radio Disney_ Music all night to help? LOL
> 
> Nothing like racing VTA with Hanna Montana screeching in the background. HA!





crispy said:


> Yeah, like I said before, I'd love to know in advance when the "kids" are going to be there. I will make more of an effort to bring Drew.
> 
> I just hate having him be the only novice and get in the way of Chucky's all time track record!
> 
> (That last part was a joke. I'll stop ribbing Ray now...)
> 
> In all seriousness, he does get nervous about getting in the way of the faster cars. If I can tell him it is all kids, he won't worry about being an impediment as much. Perhaps we could get the Race Director to pre-sort the first round qualifying groups EVEN if that means unequal cars in each heat? This would be helpful to the novice drivers.


My daughter used to race coopers on Fridays, but she's way to competitive, and got upset when she didn't win. She did like the racing though. My wife and I have decided we're going to make at least one kid go with me everytime, so a TT01 might be in the future for me.


----------



## BadSign

A month or so ago several of us were geeking out about the next "Star Wars" movie...
so it's just been anounced that the original trio of Mark Hamill, Carrie Fisher, and Harrison Ford will return. 

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, 

Star Wars! Episode VII: A New Hip
on the planet Geritol...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> Star Wars! Episode VII: A New Hip
> on the planet Geritol...


And so it starts...


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> I can't get over the fact that when you fantasize about F1, you actually pick Force India over McLaren or Ferrari.
> 
> That's like fantasizing over a Hollywood starlet and picking Melissa McCarthy...


I love Ferrari too but I like the look of the Force India.

Mercedes AMG High Performance Powertrains V8 2.4litre
McLaren Racing 7-speed, semi-automatic, 'e-shift'
BBS forged wheels to Sahara Force India specification
Brembo brakes and Penske shocks

What is not to like?


----------



## Waltss2k

Anyone have a 21.5 Stater for a Thunder power or a good 21.5 motor for sale.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Okay, I should have retired my '69 Camaro before last weekend. I'm sure it didn't help my performance in Ft. Wayne. I did paint up a new '68 Camaro today, so I won't have to run my #42 'Cuda on Friday.

See everyone at the track for some VTA action Friday night!


----------



## AquaRacer

Its Friday!!!!! 

Time for some Friday night racing!!

I know this doesn't apply to road racing per say but in the famous words of Darrell Waltrip.. "Boogity Boogity, Lets go racing boys"


----------



## DestructoFox

Sorry F1 guys, won't be able to make it tonight.


----------



## jtsbell

All packed up ready to go to play and no Cody,he didn't off work in time to go.Maybe next week.CAPTNJACK


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Would have liked to see you guys Jack!

Good time tonight. Thanks to Gary, Walt and Dave Mc for helping me and the kids this evening. Charlie too. I think we spilled over out of our space quite a bit.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

That was a miserable night of racing for me. Never finished a race. I guess you have races like that. :freak:

Next week will be better. Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Bolio 32

*Rough Nite*

I only had 1 DNF from a loose wire ... but alot of guys had major damage ...


----------



## BadSign

MicroRacerM18 said:


> That was a miserable night of racing for me. Never finished a race. I guess you have races like that. :freak:


I've had months like that.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

MicroRacerM18 said:


> That was a miserable night of racing for me. Never finished a race. I guess you have races like that. :freak:
> Next week will be better.


Does this fit?


----------



## crispy

Man I had a great night for me. Nothing broke on all three cars. Competed well against the guys that are my goals. Still didn't win a B-main, but getting there. The competition is just too good. If you look at the drivers that were relegated to the B in VTA, it is amazing.

Time to step up my game in USGT. And that means a second Spec-R!

What FDR is everyone running in USGT?


----------



## Bolio 32

Fdr ?


----------



## crispy

Bolio 32 said:


> Fdr ?


Final Drive Ratio. I know for VTA people are anywhere from 3.7 to 4.0.

With the extra power of the 21.5, I'm assuming that USGT is going to be anywhere from 4.0 to 4.5?


----------



## Bolio 32

Hey Scott I am having Hard time uploading photos to hobbytalk ... any advice ???


----------



## AquaRacer

What FDR is everyone running in USGT?[/QUOTE]

Crispy, I am running anywhere between 4.40 - 4.60 with around 30 degrees of timing in a thunderpower motor with a blue rotor. Cya on Friday!!


----------



## crispy

Bolio 32 said:


> Hey Scott I am having Hard time uploading photos to hobbytalk ... any advice ???


Yeah, don't. Most forums don't even allow direct uploading/hosting of images because it takes up space on their server.

Upload them to some other hosting service. I use Photobucket.com. Create an account. Upload photos to your library. Click on a photo and then click on the IMG code link to copy into your clipboard.

Then just paste the IMG code link here like this:










Voila, picture appears.

"Quote" my post to see the IMG code url for the sample image above. I picked this one because it was small and it shows a pretty Spec-R R1... 

P.S. Don't upload pictures you don't want others to see into the same library. I believe that others can use the url and view your entire library. It is quite interesting actually to see what people store in their photo libraries...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hobbytalk only allows a very small amount of storage space. So, if you upload directly here, you will run out of room quickly and be forced to delete past photos before installing new ones. 

The other thing is, because camera mfr's have gotten into a pixel war, most people take pictures that are HUGE in size. WAY bigger than they will ever need unless they are making posters. The rule of thumb I learned was that your pixels x pixels photo size shouldn't be any larger than a typical computer screen if you want them to load easily. And they take up far less room on the server. For example, the photo of the red Camaro I posted earlier, that is 1024 x 768 pixels. The original was like 4000 x 3000 pixels! Way too big so I cut down the size. The computer won't display all those pixels anyway on huge photos typically, so you are just taking up more storage space if you load them in the size most people shoot them. 

In the picture below, I went into the "Advanced" tab and uploaded the image where you see the "Manage Attachments" button. The picture is like 400 x 200 pixels. Tiny. Once it was uploaded, I opened it full size, then right click...you will see a choice of "View Image Info." If you copy that, then you can just cut and paste the URL for the photo. 

Then, to post it full size, click on the little yellow picture square noted below and another window will open up. Paste your image URL there, save it, and it should display properly. Most forums operate the same way. 

If you are also on RCTECH.net, they allow gobs of storage (and messages)! So, that's an easy place to load photos and then link to them. What RCTECH doesn't like is for you to link to anything outside their service. They usually disable those links. But, Hobbytalk doesn't have a problem with outside links. They are friendlier in that respect. 










Hope that helps? If not, I can try to explain better. I do websites on the side, so I learned some of this stuff doing that. 

If all else fails, like Gary says, you can post them to Flickr.com or PhotoBucket or one of those free services and use the URL's they provide.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Man I had a great night for me. Nothing broke on all three cars. Competed well against the guys that are my goals. Still didn't win a B-main, but getting there. The competition is just too good. If you look at the drivers that were relegated to the B in VTA, it is amazing.
> 
> Time to step up my game in USGT. And that means a second Spec-R!
> 
> What FDR is everyone running in USGT?



There were a bunch of awesome regular VTA racers that were not there or left as well as a couple that broke in the VTA A main so? You should focus on one class and set your goal for the A Main. You and Scott had it down last night but running three classes is work dude.

Was fun hanging out seeing old and new friends. I'll be back to run the novice class soon... LOL!  Champion of the World!


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> There were a bunch of awesome regular VTA racers that were not there or left as well as a couple that broke in the VTA A main so? You should focus on one class and set your goal for the A Main. You and Scott had it down last night but running three classes is work dude.


I would love to see all local VTA cars there on one night. Maybe a VTA/USGT trophy race would do that...? HINT HINT

More time behind the wheel gets me there faster! But you're right, just keeping them charged and the tires prepped is work. That's why I do most of the setup at home ahead of time and if something breaks on my TT-01 or USGT, I just put it on the trailer.


----------



## Matt P.

I try to focus on one class, but I kind of wish I would have brought my 1/12 scale. I broke a part on my 417 that I have never seen break before. I went all weekend in Ft. Wayne without breaking a part (other than stripping a spur) and end up breaking because of a slight bump into the wall. I was the lucky one though. Nick's 417 had an aluminum toe block ripped off the chassis from a slight brush of the outside wall. It was a weird night for a lot of people in the USGT class.


----------



## Waltss2k

I guess if all the "Hot" local VTA driver's had showed up then I might not have made the A main at all, let a loan won.


----------



## Waltss2k

It kinda looks like that next time the track is ran counter clockwise we are going to have to check out the layout before racing because there were gaps on both east side and west side that cost a few people some major parts and even Steve Martin a chassis before racing even started.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> More time behind the wheel gets me there faster! But you're right, just keeping them charged and the tires prepped is work. That's why I do most of the setup at home ahead of time and if something breaks on my TT-01 or USGT, I just put it on the trailer.


I look at it the same way. I enjoy racing, but striving to be top dog isn't really my main goal. I enjoy working on my cars and then putting down good laps with them and enjoying the finished product. I'm the same way at the flying field and the pond. I like to bring multiple models. For me, that's a lot more fun. And like Crispy says, if something fails, and I don't have time to fix it, well, that's racin'.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I loved going that direction just like at the "Bird's" Really shouldn't matter though since is it on-road. I have really like the flowing layouts that past two weeks. Only other thing that would make me even happier is the strait in front of the stand. Occasionally on the stand with corners at the ends I always seem to find and stand next to the guy that hold his radio just high enough to block a corner.LOL I just figured if I was going straight I could get by with losing my car for half a second and still be fine. Anyway good work and kudos for the Indy crew on the nice layouts.

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I had a chance early in the main to challenge Walt, but the layout got the better of me. VTA mains at Indy RC Raceway aren't about the fastest car or driver with the most talent, but the person who runs the best/cleanest/smartest race. Walt did the best job in the VTA main on Friday, so let's give him the credit he deserves.

For the record, there have been a lot of drivers who have stepped up their game in VTA this season. Just look at the 1st round results on Friday. I had a car with good speed and I thought I had a decent 1st round and only made a few (big) mistakes. Those mistakes dropped me to 9th overall, but I wasn't shocked. It has been this way for the last month. There are just that many good VTA cars right now - and they are different chassis/manufacturers.

I'm glad I have a good group of guys to race VTA with, because it keeps this hobby fun.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I want to take a moment to be a bit critical (not negative) about an issue with the track.

The facility really needs to address the irregularities in the outer walls on the track. Due to the size and nature of on-road vehicles, some of the irregularities have broken parts in ways that would normally not occur. Obviously the simple solution would be to avoid hitting the outer walls. However the size of the track combined with the layouts we typically run increases everyone's chances at having contact with the outer walls.

Since this track is a multi-use facility, the issues that affect on-road cars may be different than other vehicles. Does anyone have an inexpensive/simple solution that could be quickly installed?

Please keep any response to this issue constructive. 

(Note: I just race at Indy RC Raceway and I'm not part of the management of the facility)


----------



## crispy

I know that Josh and the gang were all set to purchase more of the plastic stuff but could not as the manufacturer had issues.

But, as a stop gap, maybe they could just buy a bunch of 1x6, paint it white and tack it to the walls? I know it doesn't have the cushioning of the plastic, but at least it would be a SMOOTH surface all the way around. Mitre cuts where the boards join would prevent the ends from popping out and being uneven.

Surely someone there at Indy RC has an in at Lowes and could make this happen...?


----------



## Waltss2k

I have tools to put up whatever, drills, saws, even fasteners.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> I know that Josh and the gang were all set to purchase more of the plastic stuff but could not as the manufacturer had issues.
> 
> But, as a stop gap, maybe they could just buy a bunch of 1x6, paint it white and tack it to the walls? I know it doesn't have the cushioning of the plastic, but at least it would be a SMOOTH surface all the way around. Mitre cuts where the boards join would prevent the ends from popping out and being uneven.
> 
> Surely someone there at Indy RC has an in at Lowes and could make this happen...?



Maybe PVC pipe would be an idea while throwing out ideas?


----------



## crispy

Safer walls!

My 1x6 idea, but instead of nailing them to the wall, mount angled pieces of thin metal to the board and then to the wall every three feet. Don't know how well they'd hold up to the Short Course Trucks... This really wouldn't work. A turn marshal would step on it and that would be it.

I don't think pvc would work, most cars would just ride up the curvature. Also, in order for them to be tall enough they'd have to be 6" or more in diameter.

Hey, I know what might work... A combination of my idea and Chucky's. Vinyl fencing. Square. About 1"x5". Hollow so there is some give. Drill 1/2" diameter holes on the near side so you can put a screw and washer on the wall side. White duct tape over the connections.










Here's some with internal dividers that would be stronger. I don't know how long of pieces you can get, but probably at least 10' - 12'.


----------



## crispy

P.S. This is where someone says "Crispy that's brilliant!"


----------



## davidl

"Crispy that's brilliant!" You can actually come up with a good one now and then. I appreciate your attention to this issue. And it comes from someone that actually participates. Too cool.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> P.S. This is where someone says "Crispy that's brilliant!"


Is the click track barrier material even made anymore? Who produced it?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*VTA FDR at Indy RC*

If anyone would like to help others, what FDR is a good starting point for VTA at Indy RC? Maybe chassis name and number?

I usually start at 3.7 with a belt driven Schumacher Mi4. I assume X-Ray, Associated belt drivens would be near or the same?

Thank you!


----------



## regets ama

*vta*

xray = 3.8 FDR for VTA, 135 degrees after 7 min main, motor fan assisted. tires are somewhat balloned compared to diameter of a set of new tires.

just two more cents on "wall issue", its hard to ask a track to "add expenses" beyond maintenance, instead consider just a little wider lanes that would allow for more wiggle/passing room.

personnaly i feel i am better at wider longer tracks than narrow tighter tracks; however, i know that running at indy r/c sharpens my eye hand coordination for the bigger tracks i visit and i enjoy the challenges each new layout has to offer.

the best part is that 9th place pays the same as 1st place, and no one really rembers who won three weeks ago. as is the norm now, race hard and *race clean*, it's more fun that way.


----------



## FrankNitti

Just throwing an ideal out there... 6" black cove base to cover the bottom of the walls?? wouldnt cost to much and easy to apply and replace when needed and provide a smooth surface around the outside walls.


----------



## Waltss2k

Tc6 - 3.6 FDR for VTA, 148 degrees after 7 min main, No fan on motor or Speedo. And on twoweek old tires that look new and hardly any tire wear.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

FrankNitti said:


> Just throwing an ideal out there... 6" black cove base to cover the bottom of the walls?? wouldnt cost to much and easy to apply and replace when needed and provide a smooth surface around the outside walls.


Good idea David. I did about $30 of damage to my (new at the time) F1 Wolf due to that problem. 

I can't tell you how many jobsites I've been at where they are doing a tenant finish remodel and the first thing they do is rip out the plastic cove base and load it in the dumpster. Right place, right time and IRCR could get all they wanted for free. All you'd need is fresh glue. I'll be happy to keep an eye out if IRCR wanted, but in my new job I am not at jobsites much anymore.


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm at jobsites all the time.


----------



## Indy Rc

The wall issue will be taken care of soon. We have been discussing it for a while now.

...also

I've been hearing things about the TT-01 being a "beginner" or "novice" class. I know some have been joking but some have been serious so I am on here to clarify. TT-01 is a spec class period, that is what it was designed to be and that is what it is at Indy R/C. This means ANYONE can run it no matter if you are an expert or beginner. Hope it's clear now. Thanks.


----------



## crispy

Indy Rc said:


> The wall issue will be taken care of soon. We have been discussing it for a while now.
> 
> ...also
> 
> I've been hearing things about the TT-01 being a "beginner" or "novice" class. I know some have been joking but some have been serious so I am on here to clarify. TT-01 is a spec class period, that is what it was designed to be and that is what it is at Indy R/C. This means ANYONE can run it no matter if you are an expert or beginner. Hope it's clear now. Thanks.


Great!

And I think it was me that started that. I was joking in the sense that so many good drivers have abandoned the TT-01 class that I'm running top three. Self-deprecating humor... Or at least I thought.


----------



## anr211

Here's Chucky! said:


> If anyone would like to help others, what FDR is a good starting point for VTA at Indy RC? Maybe chassis name and number?
> 
> I usually start at 3.7 with a belt driven Schumacher Mi4. I assume X-Ray, Associated belt drivens would be near or the same?
> 
> Thank you!


I only raced at Indy once this year but I was at 3.8 with a TC4. Temp was 150 degrees after the main with 2 motor fans and no heatsink.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Thanks to all the racers for their positive responses to setup questions and ways to improve the facility. 

Thanks to Indy RC for responding to our discussion/suggestions concerning the walls.

----------

Friday I was running a 3.7 FDR in my TC4 with about 35 degrees timing. Motor typically comes off the track well under 150 degrees - using a large heat sink with no fan. In the past I've ran between 3.8-3.9 FDR with max timing (45 degrees) and had good results. This is running the ballistic 25.5 motor.

Based on observations and talking with other racers, it seems like a safe starting point for all VTA cars is between 3.8-4.0 FDR using max timing. By safe, I mean a car that will have decent speed and will not overheat the motor after a 7 minute run.

This Friday I will ask everyone what they are running for FDR/timing and post the results (and finishing order).


----------



## THE READER

great info guys!----- now how about some fdr usgt?---im running a 4.60 and dont seam to be able to keep up with most of the other guys.


----------



## FrankNitti

THE READER said:


> great info guys!----- now how about some fdr usgt?---im running a 4.60 and dont seam to be able to keep up with most of the other guys.


Bob,
In USGT I run between 4.1 - 3.8 FDR 30-35 degree timing with a ThunderPower with a 96t Spur


----------



## AquaRacer

THE READER said:


> great info guys!----- now how about some fdr usgt?---im running a 4.60 and dont seam to be able to keep up with most of the other guys.


Bob,
I am running between 4.4-4.6 with a 100 tooth spur. Thunderpower motor, blue rotor and 30-35 degrees timing. 

Brian B.


----------



## THE READER

wow! theres a big variation so far.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Bob,

It really depends on the track layout for my car and the level of grip. I usually stay around 3.8-4.2 and vary the timing anywhere from 25-40* for track conditions. I also use and off the shelf ThunderPower w/blue rotor. 

My base set up is car weight at 1450. Ride height at 5.25. Droop front and rear at 1mm. .5* toe out front. 3* toe in rear. Short wheelbase. 188mm track width. 0* offset wheels. Car balance is less than 10g front to back and 3g left to right depending on which lipo I use. 

Hope that helps some

Jeremiah


----------



## THE READER

thanks guys , all this info brings up another question, is the blue arm in the thunderpower for rpm or torque?


----------



## Waltss2k

Red is Rpm, Green is torque, and Blue is High Torque.


----------



## microed

Are the Novak motors any good for VTA?


----------



## THE READER

microed said:


> Are the Novak motors any good for VTA?


yes! thats what most are running,---balistic or ss ,i like the balistic cuz its easy to set the timing right where you want it.

Ed, are you gonna be racing vta with us? hope so.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

microed said:


> Are the Novak motors any good for VTA?


We are running USVTA rules for VTA at Indy RC Raceway, so Novak 25.5 motors are the only legal motor. Check out the following link to the offical rules for USVTA, which includes the part numbers for the legal Novak 25.5 motors (http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html).

Personally I prefer the Novak Ballistic 25.5 motor (black can) since it has a removable sensor wire & is easier to adjust timing. I believe that Walt won last Friday with the Novak SS 25.5 motor (silver can)

----------

Since I am talking about VTA rules, all cars _should_ have numbers on the doors, hood, and trunk. I realize that not all the VTA bodies come with numbers. If anyone is having trouble finding numbers, let me know and I'll bring in my spare white circles and numbers for you to use.

Another issue with appearance is that VTA cars should not be using high downforce touring car wings. Some of the VTA bodies come with a clear touring car wing, which is not allowed. Most of the bodies do come with a lexan spoiler, which is allowed (but not mandatory). The HPI 65/66 Mustangs don't come with a spoiler, but you can make your own. Here is a quote from the rules...


USVTA RULES said:


> For the HPI Mustangs which are not provided with a spoiler:
> A lexan spoiler of 16mm total height from trunk deck, and overall chord of 20mm is allowable. All other bodies must use the spoiler included with that specific body set as intended. Built in spoilers may not be enhanced. 17546 - 1970 Ford Mustang Boss 302 (scale wing ok)


One final note about USVTA rules, I would prefer that people use a driver figure in their cars. However, it is something that isn't required to run VTA at Indy RC Raceway. The rules list several available driver figures. The HPI interior set comes with a driver/co-driver that can be separated and used in 2 different cars. Also many racers mount the driver figure to their chassis so they don't have to move it to a new body. Bob Yelle even came up with a good solution to velcro the driver helmet to the roof of his body.


----------



## AquaRacer

Waltss2k said:


> Red is Rpm, Green is torque, and Blue is High Torque.


Walt, I thought the blue is torque and the green is high torque for the Thunderpower rotors?!?

Brian


----------



## Waltss2k

AquaRacer said:


> Walt, I thought the blue is torque and the green is high torque for the Thunderpower rotors?!?
> 
> Brian


Nope. I just bought a high Torque a month ago and its blue and I already have a green in my 1/12 scale.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*rotors*

Thunder Power RC Z3R-S Stock Spec 540 High-Torque Rotor, *Green*, THPMR540AHT


Thunder Power Z3R-S Stock Spec 540 Torque Rotor, *Blue* THPMR540AST

Thunder Power Z3R-S Stock Spec 540 Replacement Rotor, *Red* THPMR540ASR


----------



## microed

THE READER said:


> Ed, are you gonna be racing vta with us? hope so.


Thinking about it Bob. I pulled my old TC3 out from the barn. It may not be until this Fall though. I won't be around much now that Spring is around the corner.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Spanky and Kyle have been doing some drifting after racing on Friday nights. Well, that's turned into Kyle's thing when he's home these days. He's been having a lot of fun with it. He put my old Cadzilla Bomber class body on our Sportsman TC3 (silvercan) and has been running it on the deck and driveway. The deck works great. Super smooth!

I took this video last weekend and posted it to YouTube. About 4 minutes long if you want to watch it. Kyle had been practicing for a while. I'm sure he'll want to drift after racing this week too!


----------



## BadSign

Forget VTA...

http://vf1club.com/index.html

I must have 1. or 2-3


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> Forget VTA...
> 
> http://vf1club.com/index.html
> 
> I must have 1. or 2-3


I am out. LOL 

Jeremiah


----------



## microed

Before I drag the TC3 out of storage, does anyone know if any TC4 parts will fit? I am most interested if any TC3 parts most likely to break, such as front and rear suspension, would be interchangeable with the TC4. I have aluminum steering blocks on the car so no worries there.

-Ed


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

In case you might be wondering why Badsign is so excited...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Neat approach!

So does my 1979 Wolf WR1 qualify for VF1 or do they have to be the 1960's bullet bodies?

Mine has the F104W tires he mentions.


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> I am out. LOL
> 
> Jeremiah





IndyRC_Racer said:


> In case you might be wondering why Badsign is so excited...





IndyHobbies.com said:


> Neat approach!
> 
> So does my 1979 Wolf WR1 qualify for VF1 or do they have to be the 1960's bullet bodies?
> 
> Mine has the F104W tires he mentions.


 I was just thinking that we allow any open wheel F1/ Indy body. Don't care about the rest of the rules.


----------



## ThrottleKing

microed said:


> Before I drag the TC3 out of storage, does anyone know if any TC4 parts will fit? I am most interested if any TC3 parts most likely to break, such as front and rear suspension, would be interchangeable with the TC4. I have aluminum steering blocks on the car so no worries there.
> 
> -Ed


Check out BRP's website. They have a nice bumper and nerf wings to protect the rear suspension for the TC3/4 

Jeremiah


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> Check out BRP's website. They have a nice bumper and nerf wings to protect the rear suspension for the TC3/4
> 
> Jeremiah


Thanks, Jeremiah for the great idea. Prevention would be much better than fixing it after the fact. I think I had some of those laying around somewhere, but don't remember where. I can easily fabricate something similar if I do not find them.

-Ed


----------



## MicroRacerM18

ThrottleKing said:


> Check out BRP's website. They have a nice bumper and nerf wings to protect the rear suspension for the TC3/4
> 
> Jeremiah


Indy RC has the rear nerf wings in stock. I have a set on my TC3, they work great!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Bumpers/nerf bars are good for the TC3 to help protect breaking the inner hinge pin A-arm mounts (plastic pieces). Thankfully the VTA bodies are wide and do a pretty good job on protecting parts. Scott Black will attest to the durability of the TC3 in VTA.

If you decide to run aluminum steering knuckles on a TC3, make sure to keep some spare caster blocks. If you use the stock pieces, you will be fine.

Losi XXX-S parts that are a direct fit on a TC3 (caster blocks, rear uprights). XXX-S steering knuckles fit as well, but have a different geometry/ackerman than stock parts.


----------



## microed

Thanks for the tips everyone. I went to the Team Associated website and it looks like most of the TC3 parts are still available unless their site is outdated.

-Ed


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Yes, they are available. I'm sure someday they won't be, but even then, there's ebay. 

Do you have the manual? Associated still offers all that information too and other sheets: http://www.teamassociated.com/manuals/TC3/


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> We are running USVTA rules for VTA at Indy RC Raceway, so Novak 25.5 motors are the only legal motor. Check out the following link to the offical rules for USVTA, which includes the part numbers for the legal Novak 25.5 motors (http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html).
> 
> Personally I prefer the Novak Ballistic 25.5 motor (black can) since it has a removable sensor wire & is easier to adjust timing. I believe that Walt won last Friday with the Novak SS 25.5 motor (silver can)
> 
> ----------
> 
> Since I am talking about VTA rules, all cars _should_ have numbers on the doors, hood, and trunk. I realize that not all the VTA bodies come with numbers. If anyone is having trouble finding numbers, let me know and I'll bring in my spare white circles and numbers for you to use.
> 
> Another issue with appearance is that VTA cars should not be using high downforce touring car wings. Some of the VTA bodies come with a clear touring car wing, which is not allowed. Most of the bodies do come with a lexan spoiler, which is allowed (but not mandatory). The HPI 65/66 Mustangs don't come with a spoiler, but you can make your own. Here is a quote from the rules...
> 
> 
> One final note about USVTA rules, I would prefer that people use a driver figure in their cars. However, it is something that isn't required to run VTA at Indy RC Raceway. The rules list several available driver figures. The HPI interior set comes with a driver/co-driver that can be separated and used in 2 different cars. Also many racers mount the driver figure to their chassis so they don't have to move it to a new body. Bob Yelle even came up with a good solution to velcro the driver helmet to the roof of his body.


I concur.


----------



## Waltss2k

I geuss since there is no tech being done ate we going to designate someone to push the rules or just let it be a gentleman's agreement.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> I guess since there is no tech being done ate we going to designate someone to push the rules or just let it be a gentleman's agreement.


They should do random spot checks in my opinion. Before the mains, roll a die, then inspect that qualifier. If they don't pass, they're pulled! 

But Josh did say we're following the rules per the USVTA site, so the external things should be a given...


----------



## FrankNitti

FYI... For all the XRay guy's out there (read below statement) I just went to there web page and stocked up on a few parts, the prices are a great deal.

Notice: Nexus Racing will suspend operations soon.

After 8 years of business, certain career opportunities and other matters are preventing us from maintaining Nexus Racing moving forward. So, with deep regret, we must announce that we will suspend operations soon. We would like to thank all our customers for the fantastic support over the years. We look forward to reviving Nexus Racing sometime in the future.

In the meantime, we are offering our remaining inventories at "closeout" prices - see discounts throughout the site (ranging from 30% to 70% off). Shipments are currently being sent daily until otherwise noted.


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Do you have the manual? Associated still offers all that information too and other sheets: http://www.teamassociated.com/manuals/TC3/


I think I last ran this car about five years ago and I do believe I have the manual somewhere, but thanks for the link anyway.

-Ed


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> They should do random spot checks in my opinion. Before the mains, roll a die, then inspect that qualifier. If they don't pass, they're pulled!
> 
> But Josh did say we're following the rules per the USVTA site, so the external things should be a given...


And who is "THEY" .


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> And who is "THEY" .


The randomly selected participant that gets selected for tech.


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> The randomly selected participant that gets selected for tech.


there is a lot more to tecking a car then looking at it . it takes time . to do it right, you have to know how to look. just saying


----------



## crispy

THE READER said:


> there is a lot more to tecking a car then looking at it . it takes time . to do it right, you have to know how to look. just saying


Well, in Ft. Wayne, they weighed it, checked ride height, tested battery voltage, glanced at ESC to make sure it was the correct type and inspected body for numbers and driver.

Motor internals would be tougher. But the above is at least a start. It took less than a minute.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

There hasn't been a real need to do strict tech on USVTA racing at Indy RC Raceway because it has appeared that everyone is following the rules. However, that doesn't mean that VTA racers at the track aren't keeping an eye on things. Many of us who have raced at various tracks have a good idea how a fully legal USVTA car should perform.

Personally I've addressed a few issues with non-compliance in VTA over the years, and normally it came down to ignorance of a particular rule as opposed to delibrate violation. 

One rule that can get over-looked is minium weight, which should be 1550 grams. Indy RC Raceway has a scale available in case anyone needs to weigh their car. But a light car isn't necessarily any advantage. For example my VTA car is over 1600 grams and I have no problem competing for a podium.

I am going to be gathering some FDR info on Friday in VTA so I can post numbers for everyone. If anyone wants me to check anything else, let me know.


----------



## Indy Rc

Well said Brian, external wings are illegal in VTA if someone is using one or if you see something else on someones car than point it out to Rob or Jud so it can be resolved. If you guys wanna start teching no problem just make sure you bring your sleeping bags.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Can someone post the part numbers again for the little toy plastic drivers legal for VTA so Indy RC can order and have in stock so I can just get one at my leisure when I'm in there throughout the week?

I work this Friday so no go for me. Will probably stop by and hang out after I get off to say hello. Hope to run my Slash Saturday night, yeehaw! East bound and down...

Have fun everyone!

Are the Pez Heads legal at "Big Events" and now Indy RC for VTA? I have a couple NASCAR ones I used in the past. I noticed monster heads, etc from some that ran in Ft Wayne so wasn't sure how serious to take or any of the cosmetic body rules. LOL!


----------



## FrankNitti

Hpi #104815 is a good one that comes painted already, it has two driver figures so you can use them both if you run more than one body or get someone to go in half on the buy with you.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

FrankNitti said:


> Hpi #104815 is a good one that comes painted already, it has two driver figures so you can use them both if you run more than one body or get someone to go in half on the buy with you.


I like! Would prefer to paint my own though.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*VTA Drivers from Official VTA Rules*

Driver Figure part numbers (ANY suitable 1/10 driver figure is legal-these are readily available examples)

HPI
#104815 INNER BODY SET FOR DT-1 TRUCK BODY 

Associated
6180 Driver, unpainted, 1:10

McAllister
#423 Stock Interior and Driver
#419 SPRINT CAR DRIVER


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

These are cool. Not suggesting another class however. 

http://www.bigsquidrc.com/redcat-s-tryk-r-and-brushless-pro-3-wheel-belt-drive-cars-now-for-sale/


----------



## Here's Chucky!

OMG! Order me a black brushless version if available at Indy RC Josh!

Looks like something from Road Warrior! 2 men enter, 1 man leaves!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Ha, that's a connection! I haven't seen that movie in years. Gotta watch it with Kyle. Maybe one night, we should all take our oldest stuff with the most beat up bodies and have a Figure 8 "Thunderdome" race! See if Mad Max is still standing at the end... or Master Blaster!


----------



## ThrottleKing

*F1 operation*

I have a deal I would pitch if anyone is interested although I am a little reluctant to do so since I love the class but, I could always start from scratch again if I needed to. I would let go of my total F1 operation minus the receiver and transponder for $300. If you were to buy all of this stuff that is has and comes with today new, it would cost roughly $700.00 to do it. This is less than 43% of the lot's gross value. I have the original box and manual as well. Just a thought if anyone is interested. SAVE! SAVE! SAVE!

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Ha, that's a connection! I haven't seen that movie in years. Gotta watch it with Kyle. Maybe one night, we should all take our oldest stuff with the most beat up bodies and have a Figure 8 "Thunderdome" race! See if Mad Max is still standing at the end... or Master Blaster!


I watched the Figure 8 from the Snowbirds on youtube. That was brutal. 

But if everyone put in $10...?

I would do that (I have a couple of TC4s not doing me any good anymore...) as I have as good of a chance as anyone to win.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

F1 season starts right *NOW* in Australia. All 3 free practice sessions being broadcast on NBCSports network (I hope your pay TV provider has it). Free practice 1 just started.

Love him or hate him, I'm hoping Hamilton does good (and hopefully matures).


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm recording it because they are playing it in the wee hours of the night. Lots of coverage though. More than I will have time to watch.


----------



## Indy Rc

Sorry guys for the easy track today. Rob & I built it at 6:30 am this morning after working on the place all night after thursday oval night. Thanks JJ, Rich & Bill for helping us. Gotta go rest have to be back down there in a couple of hours.:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

Indy Rc said:


> Sorry guys for the easy track today. Rob & I built it at 6:30 am this morning after working on the place all night after thursday oval night. Thanks JJ, Rich & Bill for helping us. Gotta go rest have to be back down there in a couple of hours.:thumbsup:


Haven't seen the track yet, but thanks to the crew at INDY RC (and their helpers) for putting in the time. :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Amen!


----------



## crispy

Well, I'm burning up some vacation days before year end (3/31) and I've taken half-Fridays off so I'll be there early and test out the walls!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hope you still have something that still rolls by the time the rest of us get there!


----------



## crispy

I'm pulling a Chucky.

I have two TC4's ready as backups!

But it is all Spec-R all the time now...


----------



## FrankNitti

Indy Rc said:


> Sorry guys for the easy track today.:thumbsup:


With a few spare cars, and better walls Crispy should be fine for the night...:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

We are not done with what we want to do but we got a lot done last night or at least it seems like it. I might seem like a zombie when you guys start coming in I got about 1 1/2 hrs sleep this morning. I'm sure Rob will be dragging tonight also.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> I'm pulling a Chucky.
> 
> I have two TC4's ready as backups!
> 
> But it is all Spec-R all the time now...


That's the spirit!

I'll drop by after I get off and say hi! Bring your AMC body cause I haven't seen it in person yet. I need to paint mine still and I am curious how the front pieces together.

Also, they ordered two of the 3-wheel Road Warrior Red Cats. One has my name on it of course. LOL!

Have fun!


----------



## microed

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I am going to be gathering some FDR info on Friday in VTA so I can post numbers for everyone. If anyone wants me to check anything else, let me know.


What is a good FDR starting point?

And I would like to thank Indy RC for the hard work they put into the track to have it ready for Fridays racing.:thumbsup: The new walls looked nice.

-Ed


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> What is a good FDR starting point?
> 
> And I would like to thank Indy RC for the hard work they put into the track to have it ready for Fridays racing.:thumbsup: The new walls looked nice.
> 
> -Ed


Brian collected numbers from everyone last night. I'm sure he'll be posting it soon.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I watched the first round of qualifying at the Australian Grand Prix this morning. Pouring rain and wreck after wreck. It was a Free-for-All as Uncle Ted would say! By comparison, our F1 was great to watch last night. A couple of spectacular high flying "incidents" but a pretty clean race other than that. Love seeing those cars on the track.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I watched the first round of qualifying at the Australian Grand Prix this morning. Pouring rain and wreck after wreck. It was a Free-for-All as Uncle Ted would say! By comparison, our F1 was great to watch last night. A couple of spectacular high flying "incidents" but a pretty clean race other than that. Love seeing those cars on the track.


One of those was Zuma. Who, by the way, heads back to Japan after a couple year stint at the Lafayette Subaru plant. 

Nice racing with him. Nice of him to ask everyone he could to sign his car.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I want to take a moment to be a bit critical (not negative) about an issue with the track.
> 
> The facility really needs to address the irregularities in the outer walls on the track...


Last week I made this post and several racers made some great positive suggestions. Unknown to us at the time the staff at Indy RC Raceway was already planning to address this issue. Thursday night the staff worked overtime replacing the outer walls around the racing surface. They replaced the old dark wood paneling with new particle board painted a nice blue color. They also took the time to fix an issue with the scoring loop, which was preventing VTA cars from doing LeMans style starts on the back straight. One of the benefits of the new walls last night was a brighter looking facility (new paint is always nice), as well as making the track look bigger.

Indy RC Raceway is also planning on installing a thin barrier (which I believe will be plastic) at the base of the walls, which will keep the cars from rubbing against the wood. This should be installed soon, but I forgot to ask for a time frame last night.

I want to say thanks to the staff at Indy RC Raceway for replacing the outer track walls. I know that it takes a lot of work to maintain any R/C facility, and I appreciate the effort that goes into it.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Sounds like a good time was had. I wish I could have been there to enjoy as well.


Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

The new walls will be a great upgrade, theanks IRCR staff for all your work! It's come a loooong way since we raced micro rs4's upstairs on the red carpet. 

F1 was a lot of fun, as usual. Sorry to see my Scuderia Ferrari teammate Zuma is leaving- but he plans to race mini-z's when he gets home, and they do have F1 versions

Also, I had an outburst on the driver's stand at the end of the main and want to apologize for my sportsmanship. I spoke to the other driver already, but for anyone else who heard me, I'm sorry.

One of these days I will stop giving Dave "Button" Cook F1 A-Main wins


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

It has been asked many times what is a good FDR or Final Drive Ratio for VTA. Last night I took the time to document the FDR of the 15 VTA cars that were racing. I don't have the exact numbers in front of me right now, but the majority of the cars were running around a 3.7-3.8 FDR. The car that won last night was running a 4.10 FDR and the car that set TQ was running a 3.71 FDR. I didn't record everyone's timing settings, but from talking to most driver's it seem like most people are at least running 30 degrees of timing or more (on their Novak Ballistic 25.5 motors)

It would seem based on the numbers I saw that a good starting FDR for Indy RC Raceway would be 3.8. This gearing would give you good speed without over-heating a motor (over 150 degrees) without having the need to run a heat-sink or cooling fan. I should add that FDR is calculated by Spur/Pinion x Transmission ratio. For example my FDR in the main was 81/54 x 2.5 (TC3/TC4) = 3.75. 

There is no ideal FDR or gearing in R/C racing. Factors such as setup & driving style will have a direct effect on how well a car performs with specific gearing. Thankfully in VTA running the Novak 25.5 motors that a wide range of FDR's seem to be competitve at Indy RC Raceway. I would recommend that everyone take some time to test gearing on their cars during practice to see the effect on laptime and motor temp.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Recently I purchased a used tub chassis TC4 from Indy RC Raceway with the intent of running it in VTA. Last night I got a chance to shake down the car, and was able to qualify 4th. 2nd-4th in VTA qualifying last night all had 33 laps at 5:08.

I decided to try a softer setup than what I have been running on my other TC4 VTA car. The big change was shock oil and springs. Here are some basic settings.
- Plastic body shocks (non-threaded)
- On the front I ran silver springs/35 wt oil/#1 Associated pistons.
- On the rear I ran green springs/30 wt oil/ #1 Associated pistions.
- I had 2.5 rear toe
- Ride height was between 5.5-6mm
- Front ball diff/steel & rear ball diff/plastic
- No sway bars

Overall I thought the car was decent and my fast laps were comparible to the top cars. The car needed a bit more initial steering or less rear grip. Next week I will try less rear toe and see if the car rotates through the corners better. Once I fine tune everything, I will post my complete setup.


----------



## crispy

BadSign said:


> The new walls will be a great upgrade, theanks IRCR staff for all your work!
> 
> Sorry to see my Scuderia Ferrari teammate Zuma is leaving- but he plans to race mini-z's when he gets home, and they do have F1 versions
> 
> Also, I had an outburst on the driver's stand at the end of the main and want to apologize for my sportsmanship. I spoke to the other driver already, but for anyone else who heard me, I'm sorry.


Me too.

Me too.

Me too.


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> Sounds like a good time was had. I wish I could have been there to enjoy as well.
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


Hurry back, and hurry up and buy that Spec-R, sucks being a one-car team!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

For some strange reason, the cars we were driving came home with a strange new BLUE substance on the outer bodies. It was if the cars might have rubbed against something that transferred the blue substance on to the outer lexan shell. Your first thought is probably that it was caused by wall contact. However, given the precision of my driving skills, I am sure that's not the case. 

Regardless I thought I'd let you know that although glass cleaner didn't remove it well, a little Naptha on a paper towel quickly removed the alien goo. Just letting you know in case you faced a similar set of circumstances. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

Didn't hit a blue wall all night...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Oh sure you didnt. Yes, I would use the term "slammed" into the wall instead.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Hurry back, and hurry up and buy that Spec-R, sucks being a one-car team!


I am trying to get these stupid kidney stones to pass. I have tried to talk my wife into punching my sides or hitting me with the ball bat to get them to move as the pain has been excruciating. 

Last night however after leaving the hospital I was a little hopped up on some meds so I got a buddy to come over with his Losi SC and some brewhaha and I got out the Slash 4x4. We had a ball I guess. My driveway and the neighbors yard looks like there was a motocross race last night.LOL I can how ever tell you that hot water baths do help ease the pain and of coarse the percocets.


Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> Didn't hit a blue wall all night...


That would be a first. .


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

You know you are an R/C racer when they tell you that your kidney stone is almost 5mm and you think about ride height on your touring car (true story for me). Hang in there, all things eventually pass.

-----------

Anyone watching the 12 hours of Sebring? I wonder how hard it woudl be to paint a replica of this JDX Racing(http://www.jdxracing.com/) - Hertz Gold/Chrome Porsche 911? It looks like Alclad sells a shiny gold chrome paint.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is the video to the VTA A-Main last night. Check out the nice new walls, or as Scott refers - the blue substance source.


----------



## crispy

Instant replay tells who jumped the start! I won't name names to protect the guilty.

But it rhymes with Touston Hhomas...


----------



## AquaRacer

Had a blast last night. I too had some of the blue alien goo on my body. Thanks to the crew at Indy RC for putting in the upgrades to the track. It is an improvement. 

F1 was a blast last night also, sorry for getting in the way in the main Brian, I will move out of the way next time. I keep getting closer and closer on my setup, who would have thought that a .5mm shim would make all the difference in the world for handling for the chassis. I let Jonesy wheel the car after one of the heats and he was surprised at how much of a drivers car that they are. You can not drive them like a touring car. A little bit more finesse is needed with them. Who knows maybe we will have another F1 driver soon? Time will tell. 

Thanks to Jonesy and Martin with setup tips on my USGT, they helped out a bunch. Just gotta remember not to overdrive the car. A bad habit all of us hAve from time to time. 

Mr. Yelle, did the firmware update on the charger and all is well now. No more issues with charging at all. 

Cya all next Friday for another evening of racing!! Is it Friday yet. 

Only 3 hours until the Australia Grand Prix. Who is gonna take the Podium??


----------



## BadSign

Beep!


----------



## AquaRacer

Jeremiah, all things will pass. Been there and done that with Kidney Stones. It was the most pain I have experienced in my life. Drink lots of fluids. Hope it passes soon.  cya on Friday.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Still trying to pass it but at least I am watching the final hours of Sebring and if I can't stay awake for the F1 in Australia I have the DVR set to record it. Just popped another Percocet and some Flowmax so I may be good for the night. I had thought about going to Cinci tomorrow but I would hate to be in-route and have another round of pain hit me while on the road. Good luck to the guys that may be going over there, wish I could.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Jonesy,

I just sent you a PM and then an E-mail.


Jeremiah


----------



## martini13

if any one is interested i have a T-3 2012 for sale. ill have it with me friday..i would like to sale it local. im asking 325.00. no electronics ..call me if you want it sooner 317.710.1307....its the same car that put 2 laps on the field in the A-main in USGT


----------



## Waltss2k

martini13 said:


> if any one is interested i have a T-3 2012 for sale. ill have it with me friday..i would like to sale it local. im asking 325.00. no electronics ..call me if you want it sooner 317.710.1307....its the same car that put 2 laps on the field in the A-main in USGT


Oh just brag about it. :wave:


----------



## THE READER

martini13 said:


> if any one is interested i have a T-3 2012 for sale. ill have it with me friday..i would like to sale it local. im asking 325.00. no electronics ..call me if you want it sooner 317.710.1307....its the same car that put 2 laps on the field in the A-main in USGT


does it come with the driver? thats where the secrets at.


----------



## BadSign

THE READER said:


> does it come with the driver? thats where the secrets at.


Do they make Martin in 1/10 scale? I think I've found something close...http://militarytimes.com/blogs/gearscout/files/2012/01/011112-Caltek-Trainer-017.jpg


----------



## THE READER

BadSign said:


> Do they make Martin in 1/10 scale? I think I've found something close...http://militarytimes.com/blogs/gearscout/files/2012/01/011112-Caltek-Trainer-017.jpg


cool , im ordering one for my usgt tonight!!


----------



## ThrottleKing

martini13 said:


> if any one is interested i have a T-3 2012 for sale. ill have it with me friday..i would like to sale it local. im asking 325.00. no electronics ..call me if you want it sooner 317.710.1307....its the same car that put 2 laps on the field in the A-main in USGT


WOW, Its getting deep.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Great video from HPI on the Vaughn Gittin Jr 69 Mustang. Unfortunately, they say the body isn't VTA legal. Oh well. Still wicked cool.


----------



## cwoods34

Anyone interested in a 1/12? OnPoint chassis with Associated front end.... will include Hot Bodies center shock, Futaba servo, RX pack, 2 batteries, spare parts, springs, extra diff balls and bearings, and 2 sets of tires...... PM me if interested, I can send pics!


----------



## BadSign

If anyone is interested in a great foam-tire F1 car, my F103 is up for sale. PM me if it tickles your fancy.


----------



## microed

I am having trouble finding body posts long enough for the VTA car I am building. It seems most of the muscle car bodies are much higher and the posts will not reach. I have some of the Associated ones (ones that thread from the bottom) but those and every other posts I tried are just not long enough. Anybody know of some really long ones that might work or any other solution? I hope to make my debut in VTA on the 29th of this month.

-Ed


----------



## jonesy112

microed said:


> I am having trouble finding body posts long enough for the VTA car I am building. It seems most of the muscle car bodies are much higher and the posts will not reach. I have some of the Associated ones (ones that thread from the bottom) but those and every other posts I tried are just not long enough. Anybody know of some really long ones that might work or any other solution? I hope to make my debut in VTA on the 29th of this month.
> 
> -Ed


I have used the HPI body posts before when I needed real long ones and they worked well.


----------



## Waltss2k

microed said:


> I am having trouble finding body posts long enough for the VTA car I am building. It seems most of the muscle car bodies are much higher and the posts will not reach. I have some of the Associated ones (ones that thread from the bottom) but those and every other posts I tried are just not long enough. Anybody know of some really long ones that might work or any other solution? I hope to make my debut in VTA on the 29th of this month.
> 
> -Ed[/QUOTEThat's a bumber because a think a handful of us are going up North on the 29th.


----------



## microed

Waltss2k said:


> That's a bumber because a think a handful of us are going up North on the 29th.


Good! That means I will not be embarrassing myself in front of as many people

-Ed


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jonesy112 said:


> I have used the HPI body posts before when I needed real long ones and they worked well.


I've used those too. Parma also has some longer posts. Seems like I saw a set of them on the wall at Indy RC.


----------



## THE READER

microed said:


> Good! That means I will not be embarrassing myself in front of as many people
> 
> -Ed


nothing to be embarrassed about, good clean fun ,with good folks!!
looking forward to racing with you Ed.


----------



## microed

THE READER said:


> looking forward to racing with you Ed.


Always look forward to racing with you Bob, be it mini cooper, tt-01, and soon to be VTA.

Thanks for the body post tips everyone!

-Ed


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

THE READER said:


> good clean fun ,with good folks!!


Notice how he didn't say, "good clean fun, with good CLEAN folks!!"

Apparently, somebody needs a shower.


----------



## Matt P.

I heard there was a rumor that yet another racer had a VTA car in the works...:thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

Matt P. said:


> I heard there was a rumor that yet another racer had a VTA car in the works...:thumbsup:


thats great :thumbsup:, soon will have a D main:wave:


----------



## jonesy112

Matt P. said:


> I heard there was a rumor that yet another racer had a VTA car in the works...:thumbsup:


I even heard it may have a Lucky Strike Cig. livery on it as well.


----------



## THE READER

no wonder its so hard to make the Amain any more,.--- vta at slots is stacked with top notch drivers. but hey, thats how you get better ,.im ok with that.
years pass ther were just less then a hand full of top drivers. now almost every one is A main material.


----------



## TazFND7

Ed, the part number for the HPI body post is 6507. They are 4 inches long and have a nice swivel body support.

Chuck Pfahler


----------



## crispy

So wait... I'm confused...

Is this new driver Ed, Matt or Jonesy? Or all three?


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> So wait... I'm confused...
> 
> Is this new driver Ed, Matt or Jonesy? Or all three?


Ed and Jonsey


----------



## microed

TazFND7 said:


> Ed, the part number for the HPI body post is 6507. They are 4 inches long and have a nice swivel body support.
> 
> Chuck Pfahler


Thanks Chuck. I think I have a solution now, but I will keep those in mind.



crispy said:


> So wait... I'm confused...
> 
> Is this new driver Ed, Matt or Jonesy? Or all three?


I can't speak for Jonesy, but Matt and I will be running VTA soon.

-Ed


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I know I've posted it before, but this is a perfect opportunity to post this image I made again. 

VTA is my favorite class by far. I grew up with these cars. They were what I used to draw on my notebooks in school. I owned a 72 convertible Mustang (metallic green) once upon a time. Sold it because I needed the money. The guy who bought it from me was a jerk and wrapped it around a tree less than two weeks later... Totalled it. 

I think VTA is as close as I'm going to get to owning a Camaro or Mustang again. They look great on the track!


----------



## Indy Rc




----------



## AquaRacer

The improvements to the track are looking good.


----------



## THE READER

Indy Rc said:


>


WOW!! very nice,:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The track looks outstanding! Maybe we can do a "Dukes of Hazzard" night and leave one of those jumps in place!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

what I have really noticed in vta over the last month is how close 3rd through 8th has gotten. These cars are now separated by less than a lap, and in some cases less than a few seconds. In this group there are various skills levels and several newer racers. I think this is in part to how helpful vta drivers have been.


----------



## Waltss2k

From the looks of the times of the VTA class, VTA is the tightest and most competitive class.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Last Friday night I asked everyone in VTA what FDR they were using (after the 2nd round of qualifying). Here is that information sorted by qualifying postion. Note: year indicates when chassis was orginally released

QUAL|FDR|LAPS|YEAR|CHASSIS

01 | 3.71 | 33/5:04 | 2007 | TAMIYA TA-05R
02 | 4.10 | 33/5:08 | 1999 | AE TC3 (with aftermarket carbon fiber chassis)
03 | 3.68 | 33/5:08 | 2010 | AE TC6
04 | 3.75 | 33/5:08 | 2004 | AE TC4
05 | 3.92 | 33/5:09 | 2009 | XRAY T2-09
06 | 4.04 | 32/5:00 | 2011 | TAMIYA 417-X
07 | 3.64 | 32/5:01 | 2011 | XRAY T3-11
08 | 3.89 | 32/5:03 | 2007 | XRAY T2-07
09 | 3.72 | 32/5:07 | 2012 | SPEC-R S1
10 | 3.79 | 31/5:07 | 1999 | AE TC3
11 | 3.75 | 30/5:03 | 2004 | AE TC4
12 | 3.82 | 30/5:04 | 2004 | AE TC4
13 | 3.80 | 29/5:04 | 2012 | SERPENT s411 SPORT
14 | 3.50 | 28/5:00 | 2007 | AE TC5
15 | 3.94 | 28/5:01 | 2010 | AE TC6

14/15 motors were Ballistic and 1/15 was SS. I didn't record timing, but several people were running max or near max. Some people might be able to figure out driver based on chassis (I wonder who runs a Spec R?) or qualifying position.

I spoke with the person who was running 3.50 FDR. They have tried higher and lower, and it didn't seem to make much difference on their overall speed/performance. We suspect there might be a mechanical or electronic issue with their car.

I have driven 3 of the cars in the bottom 5 and was able to do well with them in previous mains. I would attribute that to the cars being setup very well for my driving style.


----------



## crispy

Spec-R S1 thank you very much!

Am I really the only one running the SS motor?


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> what I have really noticed in vta over the last month is *how close 3rd through 8th* has gotten. These cars are now separated by less than a lap, and in some cases less than a few seconds. In this group there are various skills levels and several newer racers. I think this is in part to how helpful vta drivers have been.





IndyRC_Racer said:


> 01 | 3.71 | 33/5:04 | 2007 | TAMIYA TA-05R
> 02 | 4.10 | 33/5:08 | 1999 | AE TC3 (with aftermarket carbon fiber chassis)
> 03 | 3.68 | 33/5:08 | 2010 | AE TC6
> 04 | 3.75 | 33/5:08 | 2004 | AE TC4
> 05 | 3.92 | 33/5:09 | 2009 | XRAY T2-09
> 06 | 4.04 | 32/5:00 | 2011 | TAMIYA 417-X
> 07 | 3.64 | 32/5:01 | 2011 | XRAY T3-11
> 08 | 3.89 | 32/5:03 | 2007 | XRAY T2-07
> *09 | 3.72 | 32/5:07 | 2012 | SPEC R*



Nice... really nice...


----------



## FrankNitti

Great info Brian, Thanks for taking the time to collect it and thanks to everyone for sharing. That's one of the great things I like about those who race at Indy RC, they are willing to share info, help with chassis setup and take the time to help out when asked. See ya all FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Thanks Brian, good job as always!


----------



## microed

Great VTA info Brian. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## AquaRacer

It's FRIIIIDDDDAAAAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! Time for some Friday NIght Racing at INDY RC !!!!! Get to test out the new safer barrier that they installed for us at the track. He HE He!!! Cya all this evening!!!!! Boogity Boogity Lets go Racing!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## AquaRacer

Got the new F1 body painted and stickered up in the last week. I like the way it turned out. Now if only the driver could learn how to drive like the real F1 driver for Red Bull. Cya all tonight.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well I hope to be arriving at the track today early. Got a few things still to do but I think I might be there between 1:00-2:00. 


Jeremiah


----------



## AquaRacer

Here is another shot of it.


----------



## crispy

No more Aqua?


----------



## AquaRacer

crispy said:


> No more Aqua?


I'll still be there, just driving with a different body. No more Green Ferrari.. Is Crispy bringing his USGT killer this evening? Game on..:freak:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

If you have a good night racing the RedBull car you can say your were driving like Vettel. If you have a bad day, you can say you were driving like Mark Webber. And if you have a really bad day, you can say you were driving like Scuderia Toro Rosso. 

Either way, good looking car.


----------



## crispy

AquaRacer said:


> I'll still be there, just driving with a different body. No more Green Ferrari.. Is Crispy bringing his USGT killer this evening? Game on..:freak:


Not his USGT killer... his Brozek killer.

I've done more work on it. It will be even better this week. 

I'll probably have to pick a higher target/goal.


_Oh yes I did!_


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I got an advance photo of Crispy's Brozek Killer. Diggin' the new body Gary!












(Funny thing is, one of my daughters has one of these. I should "borrow it" and make some "modifications"...Heh, heh.)


----------



## AquaRacer

Mr. Smith - thanks for the compliments on the F1 body and the "excuses" I could use when having a good/bad day.

Mr Crispy - two words for you " Game On"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got new shoes for the car so I hope the traction rolling episodes are over. May you breathe many fumes from my tailpipe... He He He... Eat rubber!!! more evil laugh / grin.... 

Mr. Black - I like the super secret photos that you came up with of Crispy's new ride. I wondered what it was going to be and it is PINK.. He He He

All,
we now have approximately 5.5 hours until the green flag drops.. IT is FRIIIIDDDDAAAAYYYYY and time to go racing...


----------



## DaveCook

ThrottleKing said:


> I have a deal I would pitch if anyone is interested although I am a little reluctant to do so since I love the class but, I could always start from scratch again if I needed to. I would let go of my total F1 operation minus the receiver and transponder for $300. If you were to buy all of this stuff that is has and comes with today new, it would cost roughly $700.00 to do it. This is less than 43% of the lot's gross value. I have the original box and manual as well. Just a thought if anyone is interested. SAVE! SAVE! SAVE!
> 
> Jeremiah



Jeremiah,

I might have buyer for your F1 operation. What all does it include? My friend hasn't raced for many years, so I think that he will need an entire new set-up. It sounds like he would need at least a transmitter, receiver, transponder, and charger. Is there anything else that he would need to get him started besides tools, tire dope, shock oil, etc?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## BadSign

I'm still using a house transponder in F1...




*Hey, maybe THAT'S why I can't win!:freak:*


----------



## ThrottleKing

DaveCook said:


> Jeremiah,
> 
> I might have buyer for your F1 operation. What all does it include? My friend hasn't raced for many years, so I think that he will need an entire new set-up. It sounds like he would need at least a transmitter, receiver, transponder, and charger. Is there anything else that he would need to get him started besides tools, tire dope, shock oil, etc?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


Nope, The only things I will take out are the transponder and the receiver. It has a very nice Airtronics metal gear digital servo, Novak edge esc, Thunderpower 21.5 and well you probably know the rest. I have spare parts as well for it and extra body set with wings. three other sets of tires and stuff.

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Tonight was the 1st night we got to race with the new outer wall "safer lower barriers". Based on my personal experience hitting the wall and watching other cars brush up against the wall, the new lower barrier worked well and seemed to absorb some of the impact. 

I briefly talked with the track management and they explained that it was a common building material and could be easily replaced if it became damaged. You can see the new lower barrier in the pictures below - the white strip at the bottom of the walls.

We were also able to use LeMans starts again in the VTA A & B main tonight (wasn't able to watch the VTA C). When the track management was fixing the walls, they also fixed a physical issue with the loop that prevented LeMans starts against the outside wall. This issue only affected us for a few weeks, but it was nice to see it fixed fairly quickly.

I think it safe to say that we all appreciate the improvements made to the track in the past few weeks.



Indy Rc said:


>


----------



## MicroRacerM18

IndyRC_Racer said:


> You can see the new lower barrier in the pictures below - the white strip at the bottom of the walls.


That white strip isn't so white anymore. I know I left a couple of black marks on it last night. 

The improvements looked really good. Big thanks to the IndyRC Crew for doing this.


----------



## crispy

Anyone else think "I'm sure glad we didn't get this snow on Friday lest they cancel racing..."?


----------



## Matt P.

Indy RC, I have pm'd you about a part I need ordered, thanks.


----------



## microed

Been rather quiet around here lately so here are a few photos of the VTA car I put together and for this Friday. I plan to get to the track early in hopes to get it sorted out before 7:00pm. I hope I can get through Friday with the two bodies I painted below. 

-Ed


----------



## Crptracer

If anyone is interested I have a box of RC stuff I'm getting rid of for $250

Pro tek RC charger
Pro tek power supply
Speed passion speedo
Misc motors 
Couple TC bodies
TC rubber tires
Pinions

A lot of other misc stuff


----------



## FrankNitti

Looking good Ed, nice to see another Mustang making the rounds :thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

I have a new challenger painted up and ready to go. Bit unfortunately I can't get this site to allow me to post pics.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Cars look nice, I hope to be back in time to race with you all this Friday at Indy RC. I got sunburn the first day down here and Gulf water is freezing. I have been waiting out in the back yard of my sisters house in the bayou every night to wrestle an alligator but I haven't been challenged yet. LOL Man seafood is really cheap down here but if you want a steak be ready for sticker shock and that is just at the Winn Dixie, I haven't even went out for dinner yet. If I don't get to wrestle an alligator I sure hope to get to try some some before I leave. 

See you all soon.

Jeremiah aka "SWAMPKING"


----------



## crispy

You have too many teeth to be "Swampking"...


----------



## Waltss2k

I won't be there this Friday heading up north for a night of racing. Be back next Friday.


----------



## AquaRacer

Hope you find the Gator that you are looking for SwampKing albeit either cooked or to wrastle with.... Seafood down there is so awesome compared to up here. Enjoy your vacation...


----------



## crispy

AquaRacer said:


> Seafood down there is so awesome compared to up here. Enjoy your vacation...


You got that right! Especially when you catch them yourself! 

My family, my brother and his son, my two nephews and my dad last summer. Me, my brother, my dad and my two nephews were inside the boat throwing up most of the time. The seas were rough and the tiny ship was tossed. So were our cookies.

Most of those fish were caught by Courtney and my two boys. Who somehow didn't get my side of the family's propensity for seasickness.

Two of those fish fed the entire family.









Drew with his Mackerel. He ate most of that sucker himself.


----------



## microed

Waltss2k said:


> I have a new challenger painted up and ready to go. Bit unfortunately I can't get this site to allow me to post pics.


The best way to put photos on here and most message boards is to use a photo sharing site like Flickr or Photobucket. Personally, I use Photobucket. You just load your photos to these sites, then place them here using the tag in the code. I would be glad to show you sometime.


-Ed


----------



## FrankNitti

The new 350Z for USGT... Going back to a simple two color paint scheme on everything.


----------



## crispy

350Zs are taking over! Even the Ford guy has gone over.

There was one heat where we had 6 of the 7 cars were 350Zs...


----------



## microed

FrankNitti said:


> The new 350Z for USGT... Going back to a simple two color paint scheme on everything.


Looking good! Metallic blue looks good with chrome wheels. Did you paint the silver parts or are they decals that came with the body?

-Ed


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> 350Zs are taking over! Even the Ford guy has gone over.
> 
> There was one heat where we had 6 of the 7 cars were 350Zs...


Check your Stats....I was running the 350Z a year ago..:wave:


----------



## FrankNitti

microed said:


> Looking good! Metallic blue looks good with chrome wheels. Did you paint the silver parts or are they decals that came with the body?
> 
> -Ed


The silver is painted, I'm going with Blue and Sliver as my "team" colors


----------



## THE READER

FrankNitti said:


> The new 350Z for USGT... Going back to a simple two color paint scheme on everything.


nice and clean Dave!! looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

FrankNitti said:


> The silver is painted, I'm going with Blue and Sliver as my "team" colors


Hey, that reminds me of my old VTA car...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Great photos on here. Blue seems to be a fine choice for GOFAST paint! Like seeing those sea faring shots too Crispy. Sure is a contrast to outside in Indiana right now!


----------



## Waltss2k

I will have to get Franklin to post up my new VTA and USGT paint jobs. Both will be debut at Summit this friday night.


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> I have a deal I would pitch if anyone is interested although I am a little reluctant to do so since I love the class but, I could always start from scratch again if I needed to. I would let go of my total F1 operation minus the receiver and transponder for $300. If you were to buy all of this stuff that is has and comes with today new, it would cost roughly $700.00 to do it. This is less than 43% of the lot's gross value. I have the original box and manual as well. Just a thought if anyone is interested. SAVE! SAVE! SAVE!
> 
> Jeremiah


Jeremiah, got anything you'd be willing to part out (such as spare tires)?


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> Jeremiah, got anything you'd be willing to part out (such as spare tires)?


Not really. I have been able to run the whole season on the one set of TCS tires. I have a few sets of the alternate compounds for Monti's track but nothing i want to get rid of unless I was to sell the whole thing. If I have to keep racing it I would need them when I raced elsewhere. As far as spares go all of it is new and I would use eventually if anything ever broke.

Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

Gotcha, thanks.


----------



## martini13

Lanny I sent you a PM


----------



## BadSign

Looking forward to friday night- I may be adding another F1 or 1/12 racer to our group soon!


----------



## BadSign

PM for Indy R/C...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Photo from another forum site showing that new Vintage F1 car. This guy just finished his. 

Drool...


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Photo from another forum site showing that new Vintage F1 car. This guy just finished his.
> 
> Drool...


Looks like I picked the wrong day to quit blurting out obscenities when I like something...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is a link to F1 photo source (in case you aren't logged into HT). http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachm...10-r-c-f1s-pics-discussions-whatever-l492.jpg


----------



## ThrottleKing

I'm leaving the swamp in a couple hours to come back to Indiana, I mst be nuts but I seem to like racing with you guys that I planned my vacation around the Friday night race schedule. I should get there faster since my family was so nice to lighten the weight in of wallet. LOL See you guys Friday night.

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Finally got Kyle's VTA body done. Its an HPI Challenger. He wanted just the bare minimum decals and flames. So, that's what's there. Everything is paint except the front grill/lights and some of the little detail decals. So, it should hold up well over time. Shoe gooing the nose now. Its mounted on our AE TC3. I told him it needs to be "Bonesy's Bar-B-Que" for a sponsor, but I've not convinced him yet.


----------



## crispy

Not Legal!



You should've put a really small number 5 somewhere on the hood...

Oh yeah, looks great. There is nothing wrong with his current body!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Not Legal!
> 
> 
> 
> You should've put a really small number 5 somewhere on the hood...
> 
> Oh yeah, looks great. There is nothing wrong with his current body!


We talked about that! He said didn't want to "spoil" the flames with a "5" on there. So, I've got another "5" cut out of black vinyl to stick on if we get threatened with arrest by the USVTA police. 

You're right, his Camaro body has got plenty of life left in it. He says it's going to be his bang-up body. I'm hoping he doesn't run this new one for a while.


----------



## AquaRacer

Awesome looking Camaro and Vintage F1. I like the Bonesy Barbaque idea.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Finally got Kyle's VTA body done. Its an HPI Challenger. He wanted just the bare minimum decals and flames. So, that's what's there. Everything is paint except the front grill/lights and some of the little detail decals. So, it should hold up well over time. Shoe gooing the nose now. Its mounted on our AE TC3. I told him it needs to be "Bonesy's Bar-B-Que" for a sponsor, but I've not convinced him yet.


Only one word came to mind.........SEXY!!!

Very nice job indeed!


Andy Liu "Flyin Hawaiian"


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

On behalf of the USVTA paint scheme police, please show me a photo of a race car from the 60's - 70's that had a flame paint scheme and wasn't a drag race car.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyRC_Racer said:


> On behalf of the USVTA paint scheme police, please show me a photo of a race car from the 60's - 70's that had a flame paint scheme and wasn't a drag race car.





IndyHobbies.com said:


> Finally got Kyle's VTA body done. Its an HPI Challenger. He wanted just the bare minimum decals and flames. So, that's what's there. Everything is paint except the front grill/lights and some of the little detail decals. So, it should hold up well over time. Shoe gooing the nose now. Its mounted on our AE TC3. I told him it needs to be "Bonesy's Bar-B-Que" for a sponsor, but I've not convinced him yet.


LOL! Sorry Scott, I think I put Brian up to this. :tongue: Looks fantastic as always but shouldn't it be on a drag strip racing for pinks, impressing the ladies as you pass by burning rubber? :thumbsup:

Is that Mark Martin as the driver?

The silver lines look tight, fantastic craftsmanship!

Can't make it this week, work beckons me but I will try to stop by during my break or afterwards if I get finished early.


----------



## Matt P.

It's looking like I will make it tonight for my first try at VTA. I'll race USGT if I have the time to fix the car before racing starts.


----------



## crispy

Awesome, that'll help make up for the bums going North to race! 

I'm bringing a couple TT-01 drivers myself. They're on spring break and mom has plans so they're with me tonight. If there are enough other novice TT-01 drivers I may let the little one race too.


----------



## Waltss2k

Me and Franklin figured since we were going up North today that now would be your chance to see what its like to be in the A main for once.


----------



## microed

Thanks to everyone who helped me with advice for my VTA car last night, especially Brian and Bob. The car is not there yet, but I'll keep working on it. I was about .25 of a second off the fast guys and I am happy with that for the first time out.

-Ed


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's Chucky! said:


> LOL! Sorry Scott, I think I put Brian up to this. :tongue: Looks fantastic as always but shouldn't it be on a drag strip racing for pinks, impressing the ladies as you pass by burning rubber? :thumbsup:
> 
> Is that Mark Martin as the driver?


Mark Martin... Now that made me laugh out loud! Good one. 

I grew up being a fan of hot rods, Cragar 5-spokes and drag racing. So, yes, that heritage is there. Still, I think the body follows the "Spirit of VTA" in that it looks period correct. But of course that's a subjective thing. Most of all, I wanted to make a body my son wanted to race. He didn't want numbers, but I talked him into those. I think it's great that 30-40 years later, muscle cars are still considered to be awesome even by the younger guys.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> Me and Franklin figured since we were going up North today that now would be your chance to see what its like to be in the A main for once.


Triple A-Mains baby. Raced my way into both the VTA and USGT as well as the TT-01. Yeah, that's right USGT, where I ran second for a while until I broke another Spec-R driveshaft.

Thanks to a couple people for allowing this to happen. First Matt for having some sort of problem on the last lap of the B-main. Don't know what happened to him but I flashed by to pick up that win after being almost a lap down at the start.

But foremost to Cody who wanted to play with/work on my two Spec-Rs and proceeded to make them a ton faster! Literally picked up .5 to 1 second a lap in both classes. 

Brozek officially kilt... 

New targets Nick and Lanny! Oh, and Ed. He was fast his first night out. Don't let him say different.


----------



## FrankNitti

Just watched the USGT and VTA A mains on youtube (good job Bruce), good layout and had a good flow to it from what I can tell. Had a good time up north, it was long day, got back home at 3:30am. See you all this Friday!!!!


----------



## xtreme

Big thanks to guy's coming from Indy to run Summit last night. Always fun racing with you.


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> Triple A-Mains baby. Raced my way into both the VTA and USGT as well as the TT-01. Yeah, that's right USGT, where I ran second for a while until I broke another Spec-R driveshaft.
> 
> Thanks to a couple people for allowing this to happen. First Matt for having some sort of problem on the last lap of the B-main. Don't know what happened to him but I flashed by to pick up that win after being almost a lap down at the start.
> 
> But foremost to Cody who wanted to play with/work on my two Spec-Rs and proceeded to make them a ton faster! Literally picked up .5 to 1 second a lap in both classes.
> 
> Brozek officially kilt...
> H
> New targets Nick and Lanny! Oh, and Ed. He was fast his first night out. Don't let him say different.


Hey, you know the sun shines on a dogs ass at least once.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is a link to Bruce Olson's Indy RC Raceway videos on YouTube - http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2A-70e_hYCbFkFnFeNajpQ?feature=watch

----------

I think Ed is the first person to run the classic Javelin paint scheme at Indy RC Raceway - which looked really good. I got a chance to drive it after racing, and I thought it handled really well, even if it had a bit too much mechanical steering. Forgot to check if he was running a front sway bar, which may have calmed the front end down. 

I thought I was running an old school car, but Ed has me beat. He made the A-main using an original TC3 Racer kit - tub chassis car, plastic body non-threaded shocks, and a-arms with no droop screw holes (internal droop limiters). He probably would be running his TT-01, but there is no simple way to get to the FDR needed without modifying the car.


----------



## Bolio 32

*Red Mosquito Raceway*

I need directions to Red Mosquito from 32 east of Cincinnati ... coming from Indy ... I don't have a cell phone or GPS (no jokes please) so if I can some good old fashion directions I will be there this Sunday ... Can anyone help me?


----------



## AquaRacer

Had a blast last night. Really cool layout last night. Would like to see that one again!!!!

Watch out Crispy!! The game isn't over yet buddy!!


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> Triple A-Mains baby. Raced my way into both the VTA and USGT as well as the TT-01. Yeah, that's right USGT, where I ran second for a while until I broke another Spec-R driveshaft.
> 
> Thanks to a couple people for allowing this to happen. First Matt for having some sort of problem on the last lap of the B-main. Don't know what happened to him but I flashed by to pick up that win after being almost a lap down at the start.
> 
> But foremost to Cody who wanted to play with/work on my two Spec-Rs and proceeded to make them a ton faster! Literally picked up .5 to 1 second a lap in both classes.
> 
> Brozek officially kilt...
> 
> New targets Nick and Lanny! Oh, and Ed. He was fast his first night out. Don't let him say different.


Glad to help  

Reflex Racing makes driveshafts that should fit, and are priced well. If you continue to have problems with the Spec-R ones I'd try them out.


----------



## BadSign

FrankNitti said:


> Just watched the USGT and VTA A mains on youtube (good job Bruce), good layout and had a good flow to it from what I can tell.





AquaRacer said:


> Had a blast last night. Really cool layout last night. Would like to see that one again!!!!


Glad you guys liked the track layout. I hadn't made one in 2-3 years, but having Friday off, I thought "What the heck, why not". My boys Luke and Sam helped me set it up, had a good time together.

If management allows, I'll make next Friday's as well.


----------



## Matt P.

I really enjoyed the layout as well. I had a blast in my first run in VTA. My box-stock plastic TB03 handled great without changing a single factory setting. Now I just need to find some speed. I think I may have turned the timing down on the motor when I meant to turn it up. My top end speed was WAY off from the A main group. Maybe I need to make my box on wheels more aerodynamic .

As far as USGT goes...probably done with that class for quite a while. Haven't had a whole lot of fun in that class for a while now.

Oh...and thanks again to Houston for letting me borrow the suspension shaft for my 417.


----------



## Waltss2k

I had a awesome night up at Summit lastnight. I qualified 2nd and finished 1st in the A main and usgt qualified 4th and finished 2nd. I will be back at Indy next Friday to throw it down.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> I had a awesome night up at Summit lastnight. I qualified 2nd and finished 1st in the A main and usgt qualified 4th and finished 2nd. I will be back at Indy next Friday to throw it down.


You know what they say "the sun shines on a dog's ass at least once."


----------



## microed

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I think Ed is the first person to run the classic Javelin paint scheme at Indy RC Raceway - which looked really good. I got a chance to drive it after racing, and I thought it handled really well, even if it had a bit too much mechanical steering. Forgot to check if he was running a front sway bar, which may have calmed the front end down.


I don't have a sway bar for it and I am not a big fan of them, but I might consider using one as a last resort. Suffering from a lack of overall grip is my main problem that is hurting my lap times the most. I have never raced with a rubber tire that was so hard before so it has me a little bewildered. I softened the shocks up some more and I'll see how it does next time out.



IndyRC_Racer said:


> I thought I was running an old school car, but Ed has me beat. He made the A-main using an original TC3 Racer kit - tub chassis car, plastic body non-threaded shocks, and a-arms with no droop screw holes (internal droop limiters).


It is the same car I bought new shortly after the TC3 was released. I guess I have owned the same car for about 13 years now. I upgraded to graphite suspension arms and chassis, but most everything else is as it was when purchased.

-Ed


P.S. Good job on the track layout Brian V.!


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> You know what they say "the sun shines on a dog's ass at least once."


I can atleast say that I've been in more then one A main and I have won more then one A main.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Happy Easter guys!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> I can atleast say that I've been in more then one A main and I have won more then one A main.


Crispy and Walt on the stand in USGT next week

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> I can atleast say that I've been in more then one A main and I have won more then one A main.


I bought my first real touring car (an $80 TC4 at that) in October 2012. Been doing this for all of six months.

I'm happy with my progress.

Give me until this October...


----------



## BadSign

I know we have more and more racers running the speed passion reventon esc's. Anyone with experience on the advanced programming? I need to adjust brake power and drag brake on my Club Spec and don't want to buy the wrong programming card.


----------



## jonesy112

BadSign said:


> I know we have more and more racers running the speed passion reventon esc's. Anyone with experience on the advanced programming? I need to adjust brake power and drag brake on my Club Spec and don't want to buy the wrong programming card.


It should just need the Reventon programming card. I have both of them if you want to use them. I won't be at slots Friday night but you are more than welcome to come to the shop any night


----------



## BadSign

jonesy112 said:


> It should just need the Reventon programming card. I have both of them if you want to use them. I won't be at slots Friday night but you are more than welcome to come to the shop any night


Cool, I'm off work this week and can come by most nights. PM me your adress and phone#, I'll give you a call and set it up!


----------



## DaveCook

Jeremiah, 

You have a PM.

Dave


----------



## Waltss2k

I will be there this Friday with my VTA, Usgt, and my F1.


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> I know we have more and more racers running the speed passion reventon esc's. Anyone with experience on the advanced programming? I need to adjust brake power and drag brake on my Club Spec and don't want to buy the wrong programming card.


If you have the Reventon Stock Club Race, it cannot be programmed with a box (hence it being VTA legal). Everything can be adjusted via the setup button next to the switch.


----------



## cwoods34

Doing this from my phone, hope the link works....

Reventon instructions:
http://www.speedpassion.net/uploadfiles/downloads/201264144248SP_Reventon_PC_Manual_Jun01st2012.pdf


----------



## rockin_bob13

*October*

What happens in October?

(Change of chassis?)

(Birthday?)

(Getting your oil changed?)

I wonder!?

Inquiring minds....

Go figure.

H'mmmmm.


----------



## crispy

rockin_bob13 said:


> What happens in October?


Halloween?

Just six more months to work on my driving. I think my car is just as fast as anyone's (except Houston's) so now I just have to work on my driving.

Some of you old pros with years of experience don't realize how hard it is to break into the upper echelon. When I started racing I was doing 25 laps to the TQ's 32. Now I can do 31 with a clean race.

My goal for the next six months is to get to where I'm on the same lap as the leaders. If I do that I figure I'll make a few more A-mains...  Maybe I'll get so much sun on my ass, I'll get sunburn?

Baby steps.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Waltss2k said:


> I will be there this Friday with my VTA, Usgt, and my F1.


That's our plan too. I'll have my Wolf F1 to make the F1 class if needed for (4) vehicles, but I'll just stick with VTA and USGT if there's more than enough F1's most likely.

To follow on Crispy's comments, I just don't know that I'm ever going to have the hand/eye coordination to get out of B/C Main. I have good races, and then I have some where my depth perception just isn't there. Racing Friday nights is always tough after a long week. 

One thing that helped me tremendously in the last couple of years was rebuilding my cars. I've always bought used stuff that was set up for someone else or flat worn out. It wasn't until I took the time to learn the car and fix the car that my driving _could_ improve. Jonesy and Cody and others may remember when I ran VTA at Marion County I was in the wall more than I was on the track. It wasn't until those guys and Brian Smith took the time to show me what I didn't understand that the cars at least handled properly. _Then_ I could work on my driving. 

My point is that when you guys take the time to help the new guys or the guys who don't understand (what is second nature to you), it sure is appreciated.  I'm not that competitive. Never have been, but I do really enjoy it when I place well and my car is working well. That' what gives me the fever to come back the next week and do it again. Running crash free laps with a few passes now and then keeps me happy. :thumbsup:


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Halloween*

I love Halloween.

We could all dress up,, or dress up our cars, or VTA in car drivers.

We could have a lights out race.

Spooooooky!


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyHobbies.com said:


> That's our plan too. I'll have my Wolf F1 to make the F1 class if needed for (4) vehicles, but I'll just stick with VTA and USGT if there's more than enough F1's most likely.
> 
> To follow on Crispy's comments, I just don't know that I'm ever going to have the hand/eye coordination to get out of B/C Main. I have good races, and then I have some where my depth perception just isn't there. Racing Friday nights is always tough after a long week.
> 
> One thing that helped me tremendously in the last couple of years was rebuilding my cars. I've always bought used stuff that was set up for someone else or flat worn out. It wasn't until I took the time to learn the car and fix the car that my driving _could_ improve. Jonesy and Cody and others may remember when I ran VTA at Marion County I was in the wall more than I was on the track. It wasn't until those guys and Brian Smith took the time to show me what I didn't understand that the cars at least handled properly. _Then_ I could work on my driving.
> 
> My point is that when you guys take the time to help the new guys or the guys who don't understand (what is second nature to you), it sure is appreciated.  I'm not that competitive. Never have been, but I do really enjoy it when I place well and my car is working well. That' what gives me the fever to come back the next week and do it again. Running crash free laps with a few passes now and then keeps me happy. :thumbsup:


Hey, I sold you a winning car! LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

FYI:

There is at least 1 USVTA legal speed control - Cirtix Stock Club Race ESC part number: 12280 - that does need to use an external programming card or box. The only things you can adjust are brake strength, drag brake, and lipo cutoff (on/off).

----------

Check here for the current USVTA rules - http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> Hey, I sold you a winning car! LOL
> 
> Jeremiah


Er, um, I didn't mean ALL my cars!


----------



## Waltss2k

:drunk:


----------



## crispy

I am so looking forward to this Friday...


----------



## BadSign

jonesy112 said:


> It should just need the Reventon programming card. I have both of them if you want to use them. I won't be at slots Friday night but you are more than welcome to come to the shop any night


Got it figured out. thanks though!



cwoods34 said:


> If you have the Reventon Stock Club Race, it cannot be programmed with a box (hence it being VTA legal). Everything can be adjusted via the setup button next to the switch.


And now I feel stupid...


----------



## BadSign

F1 racers:
I plan to have a car for my kids in about 3 weeks. For the next month, I will have to race my exotek car, as I had to scrap together parts to get theirs ready. Once the kids car is finished, I'll be back to a TCS legal chassis (selling the exotek).

I don't think the car has any advantages over the F104v2, other than initial durability, but I wanted you guys to be aware. Considering I have no experience with the chassis, I'll probably need some time to tune it anyway.


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> Got it figured out. thanks though!
> 
> 
> 
> And now I feel stupid...


No, you now feel enlightened. BIG difference


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I think Kyle has the VTA bug for sure. I found him playing Gran Turismo and instead of running some exotic supercar, he's running this 1970 Challenger! Cool scheme too. I like that black hood with the "DODGE" logo on it.  Has great sound on the game too.


----------



## Waltss2k

Hey that paint scheme looks a lot like mine.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Yes it does! It's a little darker green but I think he can change the colors in the game.


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> No, you now feel enlightened. BIG difference


I'll save that nugget of wisdom for my students!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Anyone have a spare USVTA legal speed control that they would be willing to *sell for cheap*?


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Anyone have a spare USVTA legal speed control that they would be willing to sell for cheap?


I have my Novak Club Spec ESC was in my TC4 that you buy for the low low price of $79.98.

That's less than A-Main or Tower sells them for!


----------



## BadSign

*Tomorrow....*

The track is planned.


----------



## crispy

Where is the DRS zone?


----------



## BadSign

Kemmel Straight. I'm utilizing a 3rd channel sub-micro servo to enable mine.


----------



## crispy

Looking at the track below got me thinking... has anyone ever tried a SLOW speed chicane like turn five at Watkins Glen?


----------



## jonesy112

BadSign said:


> The track is planned.


Make sure you get the elevation change and blind left hand exit to Eau Rouge correct. That's what's makes that corner.


----------



## BadSign

You mean the "safety chicane"? It was only meant to slow cars going into the inner loop, and not part of the original track.

LeMans installed one as well on the Mulsanne straights after a Mercedes suffered a blowover and landed in the trees back in 99'


----------



## BadSign

jonesy112 said:


> Make sure you get the elevation change and blind left hand exit to Eau Rouge correct. That's what's makes that corner.


If we could end the uphill climb with a Laguna corkscrew. it'd be the worlds most B-A track. In 1/10 scale, of course.


----------



## BadSign

That's it, I'm going to bed. I'm starting to get a little goofy posting pics and videos. People will mistake me for Scott Black if I don't stop soon!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

That is a level of goofy-ness that you must _achieve_ Grasshopper. It does not happen quickly. 

You must work at it and work at it over a long period of time...


----------



## BadSign

Ah. So when I can snatch the scooby snack from your hand, then I am ready. Thank you, Sensei.


----------



## Waltss2k

All I know that It's Friday.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Amen Walt!

Kyle is on Spring Break, so I hope to get out of work early and we can get there early for once and have some real practice time.


----------



## jtsbell

BadSign said:


> That's it, I'm going to bed. I'm starting to get a little goofy posting pics and videos. People will mistake me for Scott Black if I don't stop soon!


There will never be another Scott Black as the mold was broken when he was born.:wave:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hey Jack! No mold...I was more of a hatching. The mother ship was supposed to come back and get me. It never did. 

I had a lot of fun tonight. Thank you JOSH for helping Kyle with his Spektrum radio problem! You saved his evening for sure.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

VTA A-main last night...3 different leaders, top 4 driver's fast lap times within tenths, all drivers finished within a lap of each other...good night of racing.

The most fun I had in the main was trying to catch/pass Lanny...and I just couldn't do it!


----------



## BadSign

*Track setup Friday 29th*

I've receivedlots of positive feedback on the track layouts the past two weeks, but my time as designer is done- at least until June.

If anyone wants to use them again, both the past 2 Friday night layouts are in a folder of my photo album. I'm including a pic here of last Friday (March 29th), as it seemed most popular.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

It was a great layout. The only problem we had was that the area where we all normally set in our cars (left side of driver's stand) by the steps was vulnerable. That evening, two of our cars got hit hard by cars already on the track running laps seconds after we set them down up against the wall. Same with some other guys I noticed. NOT a fault of the layout. Just one of those things due to the access points. 

I only mention it because maybe that left corner could be widened a bit if the same layout is used to help prevent that. Either that, or dense guys like me just need to be reminded to only put cars down on the right side of the drivers stand.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

Once again I had a great time racing at INDY RC Raceway. Thank you Doug for providing us a great track to race around Indianapolis area. There are a couple of things I would like to point out from my previous outings.

First, the guy who literally loosen my wires in my car, I do have video that recorded the whole thing. At this time I do not want to embarrass you. All I am asking for you is to stop from this point on and no further action will take place.

Secondly, if you made the A-main in your class then please DRIVE like an A-main driver, show other racers why you belong in the A-main group. Asking your buddy to take people out or taking people out by yourself on purpose is JUST not cool. And yes, I am good enough driver to tell if the person hit you on purpose or it is an accidental bump. Again, I know who you guys are (just a few of you). All I am asking for you is to STOP. All I want is just a place to race and practice and have fun. I am just like everyone else, I spend my hard earned money and buy my own stuff so please be considerate and stop the non-sense on the track and off the track.

The "new guy"

Thank you,

Andy Liu "Flyin Hawaiian"

Sponsor by: SerpentAmerica, Desoto Racing, Sweep Racing Tires, VPpowermaster fuel, Novarossi engines, RadioPost, BuKu Performance Products, IGT Hobbies


----------



## Waltss2k

Flyin Hawaiian said:


> Once again I had a great time racing at INDY RC Raceway. Thank you Doug for providing us a great track to race around Indianapolis area. There are a couple of things I would like to point out from my previous outings.
> 
> First, the guy who literally loosen my wires in my car, I do have video that recorded the whole thing. At this time I do not want to embarrass you. All I am asking for you is to stop from this point on and no further action will take place.
> 
> Secondly, if you made the A-main in your class then please DRIVE like an A-main driver, show other racers why you belong in the A-main group. Asking your buddy to take people out or taking people out by yourself on purpose is JUST not cool. And yes, I am good enough driver to tell if the person hit you on purpose or it is an accidental bump. Again, I know who you guys are (just a few of you). All I am asking for you is to STOP. All I want is just a place to race and practice and have fun. I am just like everyone else, I spend my hard earned money and buy my own stuff so please be considerate and stop the non-sense on the track and off the track.
> 
> The "new guy"
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Andy Liu "Flyin Hawaiian"
> 
> Sponsor by: SerpentAmerica, Desoto Racing, Sweep Racing Tires, VPpowermaster fuel, Novarossi engines, RadioPost, BuKu Performance Products, IGT Hobbies


Just call them out since you know there names, were all adults here. The thing is there is and has been call what you will either bad driving or dirty driving in both Usgt and in VTA. I have always had the respect that if I'm trying to pass someone and I spin them out to stop and wait until they get Marshalled if need be and let them resume there position not advancing on them, then racing that person again for position. But this doesn't take part for a few driver's. I see it every week.


----------



## FrankNitti

This thread makes me laugh.. there's always some good stuff on here, keep up the good work, I enjoy reading it. :woohoo:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I would suggest that anyone who is having issues either on or off the track bring those issues to the attention of Indy RC Raceway management. I have raced at this facility for several years and know that management will ban individuals from the facility if they are disruptive to a successful environment. 

Please note while I have a similar username as the track, I am not part of the management of Indy RC Raceway.


----------



## Indy Rc

Flyin Hawaiian said:


> Once again I had a great time racing at INDY RC Raceway. Thank you Doug for providing us a great track to race around Indianapolis area. There are a couple of things I would like to point out from my previous outings.
> 
> First, the guy who literally loosen my wires in my car, I do have video that recorded the whole thing. At this time I do not want to embarrass you. All I am asking for you is to stop from this point on and no further action will take place.
> 
> Secondly, if you made the A-main in your class then please DRIVE like an A-main driver, show other racers why you belong in the A-main group. Asking your buddy to take people out or taking people out by yourself on purpose is JUST not cool. And yes, I am good enough driver to tell if the person hit you on purpose or it is an accidental bump. Again, I know who you guys are (just a few of you). All I am asking for you is to STOP. All I want is just a place to race and practice and have fun. I am just like everyone else, I spend my hard earned money and buy my own stuff so please be considerate and stop the non-sense on the track and off the track.
> 
> The "new guy"
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Andy Liu "Flyin Hawaiian"
> 
> Sponsor by: SerpentAmerica, Desoto Racing, Sweep Racing Tires, VPpowermaster fuel, Novarossi engines, RadioPost, BuKu Performance Products, IGT Hobbies


I would like to see this video. We do not tolerate people messing with other peoples equipment at our facility. Please e-mail it to me if possible at: [email protected] Also there better not be any teaming up everyone is solo, there are no racing teams at IRCR&H.


----------



## Miller Time

......


----------



## Waltss2k

I have never seen or known of anyone intentionally messing with anyones cars or equipment this would be a first.


----------



## microed

I have been racing RC at Indy Slots, now Indy RC Raceway since the beginning (which was 2004) and I can say that nobody has ever messed with any of my equipment or cars.

-Ed


----------



## ThrottleKing

What did I miss? 

Jeremiah


----------



## Here's Chucky!

The alleged behavior should demand an instant ban and I'm pretty sure Indy RC is on the case regarding last Friday night. It might be in everyone's best interest to take it to PM's or to discuss in person. This sort of thing is not common and the person(s) involved I'm positive will be dealt with as with any one in the past that has caused any sort of problems or constant friction that hurt the program and people wanting to enjoy the hobby and HAVE FUN at Indy RC.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Here's Chucky! said:


> Here's is the place to get all your INDY RC carpet on-road racing schedules, technical info, set-ups, suggestions and rules.
> 
> Please let's try to keep it positive and leave the low-brow stuff for driver's meetings, pm's, emails, phone calls and in person discussion since many things can be taken out of context when typed in a forum and to spare running any newbies off from things that might easily be resolved with a friendly chat.


Add seasoned hobby enthusiast as well to the above. At the end of the day, it's the fellowship, good times and memories that are important so we all should not lose sight that it's a hobby and meant to be fun.


----------



## Waltss2k

I watched Bruce's video and there wasn't anything showing someone messing with the aleadged persons cars or equipment. Yea there was a first turn wreck at the start of the A main ( it happens) and there wasn't any signs of any intentional wrecking let alone any so called "Buddy" driving. So what I don't get is someone new shows up that hasn't raced here pretty much all season and now there are these allegations with no proof or facts. So now everyone is on edge. Look forward to racing with everyone this Friday night.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I sure hate to hear of an accusation of cheating. After all, this is a_ hobby _that's supposed to be fun. We all race with like-minded people. What would be the motivation to cheat? There's no prizes for club racing. Braggin' rights really don't matter much either beyond these forums or outside the track itself either. 

Indy RC has always been a welcoming place for racers and their families in my experience. Call me Mr. Oblivious, but I thought Friday night's racing was super. I was not aware of any controversy. 

I agree with an earlier post. If there is an accusation of cheating, it should be taken immediately to the management of Indy RC. They'll sort it out.

Come on Friday!


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

There is no need to be " on the edge" as NO NAME will be mentioned here. I am just a racer who enjoys racing with fella racers. Lets have fun shall we? Like I said, No further discussion or action is needed here. 

I hear there is racing.......Is it Friday yet?


Andy Liu "Flyin Hawaiian"


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

Here's Chucky! said:


> Add seasoned hobby enthusiast as well to the above. At the end of the day, it's the fellowship, good times and memories that are important so we all should not lose sight that it's a hobby and meant to be fun.


Well said!!! INDY RC Raceway is an awesome facility for local racers to unwind and have fun. 

Andy Liu "Flyin Hawaiian"


----------



## Waltss2k

The reason I say "On Edge" is because it would be disturbing to know that someone is or was walking around the pits messing with fellow racers cars or equipment. I have not seen any ofthis nor has anyone spoken of this until now.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

Waltss2k said:


> The reason I say "On Edge" is because it would be disturbing to know that someone is or was walking around the pits messing with fellow racers cars or equipment. I have not seen any ofthis nor has anyone spoken of this until now.


Issues had been resolved!!! Relax and have fun at one of the BEST midwest carpet tracks, INDY RC Raceway.

Warm Regards,

Andy Liu "Flyin Hawaiian"


----------



## AquaRacer

I have been going to Indy RC for over a year now, almost every Friday night and have never heard of anyone messing with or intentionally damaging someone's car while they were at the pit tables. If there is an issue and proof of this than the management will handle the situation as they have stated.

Is it Friday yet??? I wanna race some more..:thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

On one hand, there is thread traffic on a Monday which is great.

But on the other hand, I don't understand a lick of it...


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

The track designs from the past several weekends were great. Challenging but had nice flow to it. Great Job, BadSign!

Andy Liu "Flyin Hawaiian"


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm relaxed and fine, its just when people make false accusations and false post about something that supposively happened at at track that we all attend to every week and there hasn't been any issues till now and by someone new it tends to make us all wander as to what is going on. You haven't explained yourself and as far as a video the only video is of the Usgt and VTA A mains post by our good friend Bruce for witch the video shows nothing of the sort. Now if it was something that happen on the track then that is what should have been said. Again just trying to clarify not upset.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

Waltss2k said:


> I'm relaxed and fine, its just when people make false accusations and false post about something that supposively happened at at track that we all attend to every week and there hasn't been any issues till now and by someone new it tends to make us all wander as to what is going on. You haven't explained yourself and as far as a video the only video is of the Usgt and VTA A mains post by our good friend Bruce for witch the video shows nothing of the sort. Now if it was something that happen on the track then that is what should have been said. Again just trying to clarify not upset.


Hmmmmm...........very interesting comment.

Andy Liu "Flyin Hawaiian"


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Speaking of awesome looking VTA cars...

(We weren't, but we should have been!)

Check out this beauty! Found it elsewhere on that new fangled electronic information grid thing Al Gore invented.

It is owned by a Canadian VTA Racer, so, sadly we won't be seeing it at our track.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Just what the thread needed Scott, were you thinking what I was thinking? LOL!


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Just what the thread needed Scott, were you thinking what I was thinking? LOL!


You going to race your "Grandma car" or are you just going to post on the forums?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Yeow! Sounds like Crispy is calling you out! 

(rumble, rumble, rumble)


----------



## BadSign

Flyin Hawaiian said:


> The track designs from the past several weekends were great. Challenging but had nice flow to it. Great Job, BadSign!
> 
> Andy Liu "Flyin Hawaiian"


Thank you! I think I design better than I drive, sometimes.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> You going to race your "Grandma car" or are you just going to post on the forums?


I'm running Tuesday on Dirt, have plans for weekend...


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> I'm running Tuesday on Dirt, have plans for weekend...


But of course...

Why don't you give me that body so someone will get some use out of it?


----------



## Matt P.

Wow 2 pages of posts since the last time I looked here...

I've personally seen someone messing with my cars several times at Indy RC.

....it was me, trying to setup my cars. The result is usually bad.

:wave:


----------



## surfer kev

I have three cases of parts I am wanting to part with mostly ran oval. Would someone be interested in buying what I have left I could come down on a friday so show someone just don't want to unload it all when I get home. or mb the shop would want it? let me know if anyone is interested I can come down.


----------



## microed

Matt P. said:


> Wow 2 pages of posts since the last time I looked here...


Once again you are late to the party as usual.


----------



## microed

Had a lot of problems with my VTA motor/esc last Friday. I kept losing power to the motor. This would last anywhere from half a second to as long as 10 or 15 seconds. There would always be lights lit on the esc. Once I though I saw the light combo that would indicate thermal overload. Is this even possible with the Edge esc on a 25.5 motor? I have already checked for any loose connections. I re-arranged my electronics in hopes that it might help. Anybody have any ideas? 

I have been racing a long time, but this is my first brushless set-up and it has me longing for a brushed motor.

-Ed


----------



## Waltss2k

I have a edge in my F1 with a 21.5 and I haven't had any problems. Now I few of us did with the Club 25.5 motor and Speedo set up. To me it sounds like possible over gearing or something is binding up somewhere like in the diff or something. I would be willing to look at it and try and help you out Ed.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Scott, I sent you a PM

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

microed said:


> Had a lot of problems with my VTA motor/esc last Friday. I kept losing power to the motor. This would last anywhere from half a second to as long as 10 or 15 seconds. There would always be lights lit on the esc. Once I though I saw the light combo that would indicate thermal overload. Is this even possible with the Edge esc on a 25.5 motor? I have already checked for any loose connections. I re-arranged my electronics in hopes that it might help. Anybody have any ideas?
> -Ed


That is the EXACT problem that I've had with a Havoc Pro speed control I've got in my USGT car. I was originally using it in my VTA car and it kept blipping out and giving me a false thermal reading when it wasn't hot. 

I was ready to send it back to Novak, but then I read on the forums to install one of Novak's "Glitch Buster" capacitors on it. Novak includes these on their new ESC's. At least they did on the new Edge I got last year. I know you can buy them seperately. Indy RC may have some upstairs or Im sure they can get you one pronto. 

Anyway, after installing the "Glitch Buster" on the Havoc Pro (just takes one of your female RX slots) that completely solved the problem for me. 

I'm still curious if its a problem or what the deal is, but at least it no longer haunts me. :thumbsup:

Here's a link to Novak's info on it: http://shop.teamnovak.com/p/glitch-buster-capacitor

By the way, there's a Novak Electronics Forum here on Hobbytalk where you can go and post. Novak monitors it and responds pretty quickly. Here's the link: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=193600

Scott


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> That is the EXACT problem that I've had with a Havoc Pro speed control I've got in my USGT car. I was originally using it in my VTA car and it kept blipping out and giving me a false thermal reading when it wasn't hot.
> 
> I was ready to send it back to Novak, but then I read on the forums to install one of Novak's "Glitch Buster" capacitors on it. Novak includes these on their new ESC's. At least they did on the new Edge I got last year. I know you can buy them seperately. Indy RC may have some upstairs or Im sure they can get you one pronto.
> 
> Anyway, after installing the "Glitch Buster" on the Havoc Pro (just takes one of your female RX slots) that completely solved the problem for me.
> 
> I'm still curious if its a problem or what the deal is, but at least it no longer haunts me. :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's a link to Novak's info on it: http://shop.teamnovak.com/p/glitch-buster-capacitor
> 
> By the way, there's a Novak Electronics Forum here on Hobbytalk where you can go and post. Novak monitors it and responds pretty quickly. Here's the link: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=193600
> 
> Scott


One of these comes in the box with the Edge. I've got an extra if you need to try it. Although, the problems I experienced when not using it were mainly servo related.


----------



## microed

Waltss2k said:


> To me it sounds like possible over gearing or something is binding up somewhere like in the diff or something. I would be willing to look at it and try and help you out Ed.


Thanks Walt. I may take you up on that if I continue to have problems this Friday. However, I don't think gearing (FDR 3.9) or binding is the issue. This TC3 is 13 years old and most of the drive train is original so everything is fairly loose. Motor temp was 145 degrees with no fan or heat sink after the 7 minute main.



IndyHobbies.com said:


> That is the EXACT problem that I've had with a Havoc Pro speed control I've got in my USGT car.
> 
> Anyway, after installing the "Glitch Buster" on the Havoc Pro (just takes one of your female RX slots) that completely solved the problem for me.
> 
> Here's a link to Novak's info on it: http://shop.teamnovak.com/p/glitch-buster-capacitor
> 
> By the way, there's a Novak Electronics Forum here on Hobbytalk where you can go and post. Novak monitors it and responds pretty quickly. Here's the link: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=193600
> 
> Scott


I had not thought about using the glitch buster because it really did not act like any glitch I have ever encountered over the years. The car still had steering. I have the cap that came with the esc. I may try it this Friday if issues continue. I am running the graphite chassis which I have found to cause more glitches back in the day with AM and FM radios. Maybe 2.4ghz is prone to it too.

Thanks for that forum link to the Novak thread.



crispy said:


> One of these comes in the box with the Edge. I've got an extra if you need to try it.


Thanks Gary, but I have the one that came with the esc. Otherwise, I might have taken you up on it.

-Ed


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

microed said:


> I had not thought about using the glitch buster because it really did not act like any glitch I have ever encountered over the years. The car still had steering. I have the cap that came with the esc. I may try it. -Ed


It didn't make sense to me either. It wasn't an interference type glitch. It was more like a brown out of power. I assume the capacitor carries over the power when that happens.


----------



## Matt P.

microed said:


> I had not thought about using the glitch buster because it really did not act like any glitch I have ever encountered over the years. The car still had steering. I have the cap that came with the esc. I may try it this Friday if issues continue. I am running the graphite chassis which I have found to cause more glitches back in the day with AM and FM radios. Maybe 2.4ghz is prone to it too.


If the glitch buster can take away your power problem, maybe it will also help your latency issue. I haven't used the glitch buster thingy yet, and I run the same esc/motor combo as microed. I have not had the same problems, other than a slightly higher latency then my LRP speedo in my usgt. However, at this point I'm not sure if the latency is transmitter related or esc.


----------



## crispy

High-end Savox digital servos are known for drawing too much power. 

What are you guys running?


----------



## regets ama

microed said:


> Had a lot of problems with my VTA motor/esc last Friday. I kept losing power to the motor. This would last anywhere from half a second to as long as 10 or 15 seconds. There would always be lights lit on the esc. Once I though I saw the light combo that would indicate thermal overload. Is this even possible with the Edge esc on a 25.5 motor? I have already checked for any loose connections. I re-arranged my electronics in hopes that it might help. Anybody have any ideas?
> 
> I have been racing a long time, but this is my first brushless set-up and it has me longing for a brushed motor.
> 
> -Ed


If it is a spektrum transmitter/reciever you must use a capacitor plugged into the reciever. and yes, most savox ( they are all digital) are a high amp drawing servo adding to the issue. you wont catch a 1/4 scale r/c pilot without one unless they have redundant batteries.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Take a small wire like servo wire and ground your negative on the esc to the chassis. Some tracks just have more static than others. What you have going on is the voltage fail-safe tripping out the power to the motor but you will still have steering to control the car. It can happen to any of the newer esc's. It never happens on pavement or dirt. Just a carpet thing. Some tracks have copper strips under the track connected to ground rods to lower static. I do it to all my cars with carbon fiber chassis.

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Just got done painting a Pegasus Big Fish body ('Cuda) for VTA. I don't think I've ever seen one of these bodies being run at any of the tracks I've been too. Once I get it cut out an mounted, I will post some pics. Actually looks pretty good with the paint scheme I used.


----------



## Matt P.

regets ama said:


> If it is a spektrum transmitter/reciever you must use a capacitor plugged into the reciever. and yes, most savox ( they are all digital) are a high amp drawing servo adding to the issue. you wont catch a 1/4 scale r/c pilot without one unless they have redundant batteries.


Ed and I both use Futaba receivers and servo's. He is using the same servo I use in USGT. We both use Futaba radios that use the FHSS transmission method. I have never had any issue with any Futaba product being too powerful, or overloading the speed control. I run the same exact esc/motor/receiver combo in my VTA with no problems.



ThrottleKing said:


> Take a small wire like servo wire and ground your negative on the esc to the chassis. Some tracks just have more static than others. What you have going on is the voltage fail-safe tripping out the power to the motor but you will still have steering to control the car. It can happen to any of the newer esc's. It never happens on pavement or dirt. Just a carpet thing. Some tracks have copper strips under the track connected to ground rods to lower static. I do it to all my cars with carbon fiber chassis.
> 
> Jeremiah


That's a good point. My TB03 is all plastic, Ed's TC3 is graphite, might be the difference. However, I have never had to do anything special with my all carbon USGT cars with a newer speed passion or LRP speed control. Maybe it is just a Novak thing.


----------



## FrankNitti

On my 12th scale my Novak edge would have a hesitation about a minute into the race and then it would shut down, but I still had steering. Jeremiah suggested the ground wire hook up and it took care of the problem.

David


----------



## Waltss2k

I run a Edge in my F1 and I haven't had any problems. I run a GTB2 in both my VTA and Usgt cars with spectrum radio and receivers, VTA has a futaba servo and Usgt has a savox servo and I haven't had any problems with either.


----------



## Waltss2k

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Just got done painting a Pegasus Big Fish body ('Cuda) for VTA. I don't think I've ever seen one of these bodies being run at any of the tracks I've been too. Once I get it cut out an mounted, I will post some pics. Actually looks pretty good with the paint scheme I used.


I was going to get that body and run it because I haven't seen one on the track yet either. But I do have a body coming as soon as it gets off of backorder that I can't wait to get and see it on the track.


----------



## jonesy112

Is anyone from the Indy area going up to the VTA nats this weekend in Winthrop Harbor? Just asking since I have a body to be delivered up there. 

Thanks


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> Take a small wire like servo wire and ground your negative on the esc to the chassis.


That sounds like a great idea to try. I assume you mean the battery negative on the esc?

I'll probably try the glitch buster as well.

Thanks everyone for the great ideas.

-Ed


----------



## ThrottleKing

Matt P. said:


> Ed and I both use Futaba receivers and servo's. He is using the same servo I use in USGT. We both use Futaba radios that use the FHSS transmission method. I have never had any issue with any Futaba product being too powerful, or overloading the speed control. I run the same exact esc/motor/receiver combo in my VTA with no problems.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good point. My TB03 is all plastic, Ed's TC3 is graphite, might be the difference. However, I have never had to do anything special with my all carbon USGT cars with a newer speed passion or LRP speed control. Maybe it is just a Novak thing.


I have seen it happen to LRP, Tekin RS Pro, Castle Mamba's, Novak. All stopped once they were grounded. All of them on carpet tracks but mostly a pan car chassis.

Jeremiah


----------



## j21moss

Well, Here I come this Friday...wanted to run USGT but not happening so will run the Cudavette TC3..need idea on shock weight to run. Going to be fun!!!


----------



## microed

j21moss said:


> Well, Here I come this Friday...wanted to run USGT but not happening so will run the Cudavette TC3..need idea on shock weight to run. Going to be fun!!!


I have been running a TC3 in VTA. Last Friday I ran #2 pistons in front with 30 weight oil. In back I ran #1 pistons with 25 weight oil. As the evening progressed and traction came up, I could have probably ran 35 in front and 30 in the rear, but did not get time to try that due to all my electrical issues.

-Ed


----------



## j21moss

microed said:


> I have been running a TC3 in VTA. Last Friday I ran #2 pistons in front with 30 weight oil. In back I ran #1 pistons with 25 weight oil. As the evening progressed and traction came up, I could have probably ran 35 in front and 30 in the rear, but did not get time to try that due to all my electrical issues.
> 
> -Ed


Wow.. what's I got in it now, so not too much from last time I ran it there 3 yrs ago.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Its race day and there's no trash talking or braggin' going on? Dang, what's wrong with you guys?

This is a good video a buddy sent me. Off-Road angle, but still applies to us carpet pounders. Basic stuff, but I don't do it everytime. I should, but I'm just happy to get the time to go to the track each week.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Another good series on set up tips for touring cars. The first half of this Part 1 video brags on the car chassis, but the second half of the video he gets into some meat. You will find part 2 & 3 linked next to it if you double click the "YouTube" button in the lower right corner.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm going to bring my HPI F10 to the track today. Not sure if I will run a silver can or 21.5 motor. Will be interesting to see how the car works, since the last time I ran it on the smaller sized track.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

That's good because we may need you to make the pack of (4) F1's. 

Baron Von Brozek is not able to be there tonight he told me yesterday. 

Kyle and I will be there, and I can add my F1 to the class if needed too.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> That's good because we may need you to make the pack of (4) F1's.
> 
> Baron Von Brozek is not able to be there tonight he told me yesterday.
> 
> Kyle and I will be there, and I can add my F1 to the class if needed too.


You might as well get a new body and paint it in Marussia or HRT colors...

(Does that count as smack talk?)


----------



## Waltss2k

I will have my F1 with me.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is my latest body - Pegasus Big Fish

I have more details/pics posted on RCTECH here - (http://www.rctech.net/forum/12038622-post3878.html)


----------



## crispy

You running it tonight?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Nope, not running the 'Cuda tonight. I still need to reinforce the front. Shoe Goo reacts badly with Model Masters Paint. Need to seal the paint on the inside of the body before using glue.

I will have the body with me tonight though. It is a bit over-sized though. I need to post a photo of this car next to a HPI 'Cuda


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> You might as well get a new body and paint it in Marussia or HRT colors...
> 
> (Does that count as smack talk?)


It would if I understood what it meant! Apparently, I am a racing culture vacuum of know-nothingness. Which is not surprising of course.


----------



## microed

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here is my latest body - Pegasus Big Fish
> 
> I have more details/pics posted on RCTECH here - (http://www.rctech.net/forum/12038622-post3878.html)


What! No number on the hood? That can't be legal! :tongue:

Just kidding. I like the way that looks. Can't wait to see how it looks on the track.

-Ed


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> That's good because we may need you to make the pack of (4) F1's.
> 
> Baron Von Brozek is not able to be there tonight he told me yesterday.
> 
> Kyle and I will be there, and I can add my F1 to the class if needed too.


I'm not racing this week either, hope you have enough! I'll be back next week with new sponsorship.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Double Brian's missing! Sounds like an Omen. Hmmmm. Well, still have at least one Brian here tonight. 

Update: Thanks Brian S. for the fast Silvercan switch out on Kyle's F1 last night before the main. That kept him running. Nothing quite like the smell of a toasted motor. That one that smoked was the original silvercan that came with his F60. We will have a small ceremony and bury it in the backyard today.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I had fun last night running F1. I figured out after looking in my pit box that I was running the soft compound on the front and rear of my F10. Those tires worked well enough in qualifying to get TQ. The rears were a bit sticky in the main and the car was hopping. Still it was good enough for 2nd out of 5 cars in the main. Good job by Walt to take the win in the main.

In VTA, I've been running the same setup for the last 3 weeks on my TC4, and it worked very well on the layout last night. Before the start of the main Nick predicted that he was going to have the slowest lap times in the main. Well he was anything but slow as he posted some of the best laps in the main and took the win. I was closing on him late in the race but his consistent laps proved to be too much to overcome. Great race by Nick to earn the win.

Everyone in the vta a-main was very close. Top 4 cars had fast laps within a tenth of each other.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Brian, your F1 and Mika's are both Silvercan motors too right? I know Mika's is but I didn't look closely at yours. They direct gear to the axles like the Tamiya's do, right?

Other than the horizontally mounted battery, they seem so similar to the F104's that I personally think they should be part of the class. They almost seem closer to a stock Tamiya F104 than the Tamiya F104V.2's do. Not trying to open a can of worms, but there were two other HPI F10's there last night that didn't run. That's a shame. 

Seems counter productive to growing the class to tell those guys, or you and Mika that your chassis aren't legal, especially for club racing. If there is an advantage to an F10 over a F104 then I understand. But there does not appear to be. As long as tires, motor and ESC follow the same rules, I think the current class rules should be amended. Just my opinion for what it's worth.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Seems counter productive to growing the class to tell those guys, or you and Mika that your chassis aren't legal, especially for club racing. If there is an advantage to an F10 over a F104 then I understand. But there does not appear to be. As long as tires, motor and ESC follow the same rules, I think the current class rules should be amended. Just my opinion for what it's worth.


I'm feeling the same way as well. Perhaps a discussion with the management would be in order in the near future. HPI cars are easy to find parts for, and there are a lot of aftermarket parts available.


----------



## crispy

Get official management approval and I'll get one.

What brushless motor is equivalent to a silver can?


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Get official management approval and I'll get one.
> 
> What brushless motor is equivalent to a silver can?


21.5 is the closest equivalent to a good silver can. 

I see no problems opening up the class to other cars since the car counts are not as high as I would have expected them to be. The only thing if it were up to me would be that the cars must not be derived from a pan car. There are some others I would like to see legal for our track too. Kyosho has a nice one as well as Serpent, 3Racing. I for sure would let the HPI cars run though. They are cheap and I know alot of people do have them still lying around from the R/Car days

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Last night did suck for me and certainly for my boy. I was very mad at myself for the mistakes I was making in the first round of USGT and I pulled off early and was considering going home because I was disgusted with myself and how I was driving. Then I recieved a phone call from my wife and found out that my boy had taken a pitch to his jaw and eye while at bat during a practice game. I apoligize to the staff for not giving them a heads up for my absence and I hope it didnt cause a problem for the continuing races.

My boy is doing fine. He has a nice shiner and a bruised jaw and swollen eyebrow. Kinda looks like Rocky. LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

There's nothing to throw you upside down quicker than when you child gets hurt or needs surgery, etc. glad to know he's ok and only has to concentrate on bragging about it to his friends.


----------



## Indy Rc

On the F-1 rules management discussed it and the decision is that the rules will remain the same for now. 

Thanks to everyone that made it out last night.


----------



## crispy

Okay, I'll be the one to say it, because I think I have a good relationship with you guys and I also appreciate how hard it is to run that kind of business. Also, I'm not vested in that class.

With that being said..., when I read that, what I hear is "We want this class to go away..."

If that's the case, just say so. I think there are bona fide reasons for this view point. Class isn't really growing being Tamiya only. Not really competitive. Some nights there are only three cars. There's also the need to keep the program length to a reasonable time. The other four classes are doing really well. I think we'd understand that.


----------



## Indy Rc

crispy said:


> "We want this class to go away..."


You said that not us, not the case at all.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I thought I gave Lanny a little more room in the VTA main when we bumped and he hit the wall. After watching the video I could have given him a bit more. Check out Bruce Olsen video and you can see this contact around 5:48.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's the VTA pictures that I got last night. I know I didn't get all the cars that ran, but I got quite a few of them. Great looking class! Some of the cars have a few smudges on them, but that just means they've been in battle!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's a few more...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> There are some others I would like to see legal for our track too. Kyosho has a nice one as well as Serpent, 3Racing. I for sure would let the HPI cars run though. They are cheap and I know alot of people do have them still lying around from the R/Car days
> Jeremiah


I was suggesting the HPI's to grow the class because they seem to be equal to the base F104's in terms of price and their basic layout and design. Those other brands sound more expensive and of different chassis design? If so, that could open the proverbial worm can? 

Regardless, since Indy RC has looked at it and decided to keep the rules as they are, then its a mute point. I just brought it up this morning to discuss it and see if it was possible.


----------



## Indy Rc

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Here's a few more...


These pics look great!


----------



## microed

Hey Indy RC! I am sorry if this has been answered before, but why do we only run 6 cars in the mains?

-Ed


----------



## rockin_bob13

Really like the the look of that Stephen Sorenson replica.

http://www.historictransam.com/images/mh023394.jpg


----------



## BadSign

driven by some local hotshoe, no doubt!

I have a replica coming soon, but for us open wheel types.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

We have had pretty good VTA turn-out over the last several months. There are many reasons why people are drawn to this class. Besides the close racing, I've always enjoyed racing cars that I would love to own. 

I'm glad Indyhobbies.com posted the pics of all some of the great looking VTA cars that run at our track. There is a lot of creativity in those paint schemes and I don't ever recall 2 cars looking alike.

If anyone is looking for some insipiration for painting a VTA car, here are a few good links.

*PHOTOS:*
- 1966-1972 photos of cars/events - http://gwadagone.fotki.com/trans-am-racing1966/
- Historic Trans Am revival series - http://www.historictransam.com/Cars.html
- Barracude site including different race series photos - http://www.transamcuda.com/gallery/index.php

*DECALS:*
- Customracingstickers by Carl Seils - http://www.rctech.net/forum/painting-designs-graphics-photography/279695-usvta-trans-am-decals.html

*CUSTOM PAINTED BODIES:*
*- *Indyhobbies.com (our own Scott Black) - http://www.indyhobbies.com/Airbrushing.html
- Rockstar Paints (another local racer/company that paints R/C bodies) - http://rockstarpaint.blogspot.com/p/rc-cars.html
- BodiesByBean (VTA painter on the US east coast) - http://bodiesbybean.com/gallery.cfm?partyid=33


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

rockin_bob13 said:


> Really like the the look of that Stephen Sorenson replica.
> 
> http://www.historictransam.com/images/mh023394.jpg


Well now that's a coincidence! The one at the track in the photo was driven by a guy who looked a lot like You!


----------



## j21moss

well I had a great time last Friday. Got to run the Cudavette TC3..by the time the main came car was running really good but the wall got me done for the night. bummer no picture of it on here. where do you see a Barracuda with waterborne PPG Corvette red???? LOL.. great to see some old friends again and will be back a lot more next season!!! Thanks for a great time!!


----------



## Waltss2k

Friday night was a tough night on cars for me. The track wad fast and allowed you to carry a lot of speed and didn't leave any room for mistakes because it would cost ya. I broke my Usgt twice just in practice, and after the second on I had to park it because I was out of that part. And in the main of Vta I caught the pipe and broke the right front caster block. All in all not a bad night, it was great to see and pit with Jerry Moss and hopefully I can get him more involved in onroad. See everyone this Friday.


----------



## microed

j21moss said:


> well I had a great time last Friday. great to see some old friends again and will be back a lot more next season!!! Thanks for a great time!!


It was great seeing you and running with you once again. As I said, I think it had probably been about a decade since we last crossed paths. Always good to see another TC3.

Look forward to running some more with you next fall.

-Ed


----------



## microed

My electrical issues continued in VTA last Friday. Maybe I am asking for too much, but I need a car that goes when I squeeze the trigger. I am trying hard to get another esc to run, and if I do I'll be there Friday. I am going to send the Novak edge in for repair and if they say nothing is wrong I will tell them to stick it. I grounded the esc to chassis as was suggested and installed the glitch buster, but none of this made any difference. There is a delay in the throttle response that runs anywhere from a .25 to .75 of a second and sometimes all power is cut to the motor but not the steering. I have Walt as my witness to this. I have tried all kinds of different settings for the esc, but nothing I tried seemed to help much. The esc would not give any power to the motor until I turned off the esc and turned it back on. This kind of ruins your whole race.

On the plus side, I have the TC3 handling much to my liking now and I think things will be good once I have a motor and esc that work as their supposed too.

-Ed


----------



## BadSign

Hey Ed, You could always try out this...
http://www.teamassociated.com/pdf/LRP-ESC-Exchange-Program.pdf


----------



## microed

BadSign said:


> Hey Ed, You could always try out this...
> http://www.teamassociated.com/pdf/LRP-ESC-Exchange-Program.pdf


It is still under warranty. I just bought it 3 weeks ago, so I am not ready to do anything that drastic.


----------



## cwoods34

microed said:


> My electrical issues continued in VTA last Friday. Maybe I am asking for too much, but I need a car that goes when I squeeze the trigger. I am trying hard to get another esc to run, and if I do I'll be there Friday. I am going to send the Novak edge in for repair and if they say nothing is wrong I will tell them to stick it. I grounded the esc to chassis as was suggested and installed the glitch buster, but none of this made any difference. There is a delay in the throttle response that runs anywhere from a .25 to .75 of a second and sometimes all power is cut to the motor but not the steering. I have Walt as my witness to this. I have tried all kinds of different settings for the esc, but nothing I tried seemed to help much. The esc would not give any power to the motor until I turned off the esc and turned it back on. This kind of ruins your whole race.
> 
> On the plus side, I have the TC3 handling much to my liking now and I think things will be good once I have a motor and esc that work as their supposed too.
> 
> -Ed


http://www.speedpassion.net/en/productDetails.asp?p=SP000048&c=ESC

Just installed one of these in my own car  look into one if you need a new ESC. Took 5 minutes to set up and ran flawlessly....


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I spent a little time this week to make a real scale VTA Driver for my car. Something I've meant to do for a long time. 

I used old pieces including a body/torso from Tamiya car that Brian gave me, and a head from an HPI driver. I still need to paint him up, but the mounting method was super easy on the TC3 because of the battery hold down. The vertical post is just an old broken body mount post. I cut the ends flat and then drilled the ends and then used self-tapping screws to hold it all together. Its pretty stout. The "STIG" will make his 1st track appearence Friday.


----------



## nutz4rc

microed said:


> My electrical issues continued in VTA last Friday. Maybe I am asking for too much, but I need a car that goes when I squeeze the trigger. I am trying hard to get another esc to run, and if I do I'll be there Friday. I am going to send the Novak edge in for repair and if they say nothing is wrong I will tell them to stick it. I grounded the esc to chassis as was suggested and installed the glitch buster, but none of this made any difference. There is a delay in the throttle response that runs anywhere from a .25 to .75 of a second and sometimes all power is cut to the motor but not the steering. I have Walt as my witness to this. I have tried all kinds of different settings for the esc, but nothing I tried seemed to help much. The esc would not give any power to the motor until I turned off the esc and turned it back on. This kind of ruins your whole race.
> 
> On the plus side, I have the TC3 handling much to my liking now and I think things will be good once I have a motor and esc that work as their supposed too.
> 
> -Ed


Have you checked to see if your throttle trim on radio might have been moved after you tuned the ESC to the radio? Just a thought.


----------



## Bolio 32

I had a huge issue with my Novak Motor and speed control until I put a Futaba BLS551 Servo in it ... apparently the servo I was to using was drawing too much power ... the BLS551 is "brushless" - actually coreless - but it draws much less power and still delivers good torque ... much lighter also ...


----------



## Bolio 32

I had a huge issue with my Novak Motor and speed control until I put a Futaba BLS551 Servo in it ... apparently the servo I was to using was drawing too much power ... the BLS551 is "brushless" - actually coreless - but it draws much less power and still delivers good torque ... much lighter also ...


----------



## microed

cwoods34 said:


> http://www.speedpassion.net/en/productDetails.asp?p=SP000048&c=ESC
> 
> Just installed one of these in my own car  look into one if you need a new ESC. Took 5 minutes to set up and ran flawlessly....


I have a Speed Passion Cirtix to try this Friday. Hope that solves the issues. I will keep that one in mind though. It looks like a nice esc for the money.



nutz4rc said:


> Have you checked to see if your throttle trim on radio might have been moved after you tuned the ESC to the radio? Just a thought.


I have reprogrammed everything and tweaked with about every setting on it, but the same old problem persists.


----------



## microed

I take back what I just said. I don't have the wiring harness/on off switch that I would need to set up this Speed Passion esc. so I doubt if I will be there this Friday then, at least not for VTA.

VTA would be fun for me if it were not for this whole brushless motor/esc issue. More esc and motor manufacturers need to get involved in VTA so the class would not be stuck with Novak. Only Novak esc that ever worked right for me (and I have had many over the years) was the Cyclone.


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> I take back what I just said. I don't have the wiring harness/on off switch that I would need to set up this Speed Passion esc. so I doubt if I will be there this Friday then, at least not for VTA.
> 
> VTA would be fun for me if it were not for this whole brushless motor/esc issue. More esc and motor manufacturers need to get involved in VTA so the class would not be stuck with Novak. Only Novak esc that ever worked right for me (and I have had many over the years) was the Cyclone.


Don't throw in the towel yet!

I have a spare Novak Club ESC you are welcome to use. It works and no programming necessary.

It does have a traxxas battery connector on it. I have a battery that you can use too if you don't have that style connector.

It does have the bullet connectors on the motor wires. I don't direct solder, but if you do, just connect those ends that you have to your motor.

If you want to race, we CAN make it happen.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

VTA rules link:

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/2010rules.pdf

There are several esc's from different companies to choose from.

Ed, I have never had an issue with a Novak product, wish I could say the same for the speed passion esc's and motors I've had. It's probably just the luck of the draw so? The best esc for my buck is the GTB. Brushless stuff is awesome, you can do it! Lol.


----------



## BadSign

microed said:


> I have a Speed Passion Cirtix to try this Friday. Hope that solves the issues. I will keep that one in mind though. It looks like a nice esc for the money.


Make sure the capacitor is always intact and attached, or the esc will blow.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Ed, I will have a Speed Passion Cirtix spec speed control with me on Friday. It has the power/setup switch on it and you can certainly borrow it for the evening. I also have the external programming device (which only allows adjusting lipo cutoff, brake strength, and drag brake settings).


----------



## Matt P.

microed said:


> I take back what I just said. I don't have the wiring harness/on off switch that I would need to set up this Speed Passion esc. so I doubt if I will be there this Friday then, at least not for VTA.
> 
> VTA would be fun for me if it were not for this whole brushless motor/esc issue. More esc and motor manufacturers need to get involved in VTA so the class would not be stuck with Novak. Only Novak esc that ever worked right for me (and I have had many over the years) was the Cyclone.


The switch is in my parts box. I am hoping to be there this Friday. It's a very quick and easy setup. The only problem is you may be waiting until 6-6:30 since it takes nearly an hour to get there from Fishers during rush hour.


----------



## AquaRacer

I too have a switch combo for the speed passions that you are welcome to. They are great speedos. I should be there around 5 or so. 

Brian B. 

Is it Friday yet!!


----------



## THE READER

ill be there friday for vta only . i torn down my vta , all the way down . and rebuilt it . i should do that more often cuz i found all kinds of bindage . and bent screws . should be good to go . and beside that the rest done me good . been doing a little oval racing .cya friday :wave:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Captain Jack Racing Team must be goin' nuts... The new Schumacher MI5 is out today. Carbon fiber A-Arms? 

Interesting. Looks like the beams on the upper deck are set vertical like the webbing in an I-beam.

http://www.bigsquidrc.com/schumacher-mi5-touring-car/


----------



## crispy

Is it $129?

If not, too rich for my blood!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I bet not! 

Spec R needs to sponsor you Crispy, you're a salesman! 

That Schumacher is much $ for me too. Most of my RC stuff I get used since I'm keeping two of us racing. The exception are our Slash trucks we got several years ago upstairs and my B4.1 buggy that I also bought from Indy RC. We still have them, but both Kyle and I prefer on-road these days. I did buy my F1 Wolf upstairs also. 

I'm going to run my beer body on my USGT tomorrow night. Jonesy helped me with masks on it. I would have gone blind if I tried to hand cut those logos!


----------



## BadSign

Sadly, I won't be able to race tomorrow night. F1 guys, I'll be bringing a second racer with me starting next Friday.


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> Is it $129?
> 
> If not, too rich for my blood!


You live up in Fishers thats where all the rice people live.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> You live up in Fishers thats where all the rice people live.


Rice people? You mean Asians?

I don't live in Fishers. Fishers is too uppity for me. I live in Noblesville.


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> Rice people? You mean Asians?
> 
> I don't live in Fishers. Fishers is too uppity for me. I live in Noblesville.


Huh. And I always heard that all you northsiders were uppity.

:wave:from the JoCo


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Captain Jack Racing Team must be goin' nuts... The new Schumacher MI5 is out today. Carbon fiber A-Arms?
> 
> Interesting. Looks like the beams on the upper deck are set vertical like the webbing in an I-beam.
> 
> http://www.bigsquidrc.com/schumacher-mi5-touring-car/


Comes out in May, preorders being taken now. Can't wait to see mine!


----------



## Waltss2k

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Captain Jack Racing Team must be goin' nuts... The new Schumacher MI5 is out today. Carbon fiber A-Arms?
> 
> Interesting. Looks like the beams on the upper deck are set vertical like the webbing in an I-beam.
> 
> http://www.bigsquidrc.com/schumacher-mi5-touring-car/


I'll stick with my Tc6's


----------



## Waltss2k

Hopefully I can find this small locknut for my front spool of my Vta chassis today so I can complete my chassis rebuild and be there tonight.


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Comes out in May, preorders being taken now. Can't wait to see mine!


Yeah, it'll look real good sitting on your shelf!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Waltss2k said:


> Hopefully I can find this small locknut for my front spool of my Vta chassis today so I can complete my chassis rebuild and be there tonight.


I switched our TC6 to a gear diff in the front Walt. So, I might have the piece/part you need? You are welcome to it if I do. I'll bring my TC6 parts box.

Scott


----------



## Waltss2k

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I switched our TC6 to a gear diff in the front Walt. So, I might have the piece/part you need? You are welcome to it if I do. I'll bring my TC6 parts box.
> 
> Scott


Ok. Thanks Scott


----------



## jonesy112

Looks like there will be one more for VTA there tonight


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Now THAT is cool!

How long did you have to leave it outside to get it to rust and weather like that?


----------



## Indy Rc

jonesy112 said:


> Looks like there will be one more for VTA there tonight


Now that you have it all prepped looks like it is time to spray it. Looks cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## AquaRacer

jonesy112 said:


> Looks like there will be one more for VTA there tonight


Very cool paint job!!


----------



## Waltss2k

Scott you have a pm


----------



## nutz4rc

MICROED

Regarding your electronics issues; did you try disabling the low voltage cut off? I have seen a Novak kick in and out when the lvc malfunctioned and thought the power was low. 

Running 1 cell, if so voltage booster?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Another close VTA main last night...
- Top 3 cars finished within 2 seconds of each other
- Top 3 cars had fast laps within .1 seconds of each each
- Top 3 cars each lead laps in the main
- Top 4 cars finished on the same lap
- Top 4 cars all different chassis (1st Tamiya TA05, 2nd Associated TC6.1, 3rd Associated TC4, 4th XRay T4)

Here is the video of last nights VTA main on YouTube (thanks to Bruce Olson)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

After watching the video, the track didn't look as challenging as it did on the driver's stand. What I can say is that little mistakes could be costly last night. In the VTA main my driver (me) made a small mistake and dropped from 1st to 3rd. This is the 2nd week in a row that my driver (me) has made an unforced mistake to lose the lead. I am going to have to put my driver on notice.

There was good sportsmanship at the end of the VTA a-main between the top 3 cars. With about 2 laps to go, 1st & 2nd bumped and 1st got spun around. While 2nd waited for 1st to get pointed the right way, 3rd bumped 1st. After all of the incidental contact, all 3 drivers reset their positions on the track and then raced to the end.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> There was good sportsmanship at the end of the VTA a-main between the top 3 cars. With about 2 laps to go, 1st & 2nd bumped and 1st got spun around. While 2nd waited for 1st to get pointed the right way, 3rd bumped 1st. After all of the incidental contact, all 3 drivers reset their positions on the track and then* raced to the end.*


I really wanted to see that one go green to the finish. 

After the tangle, and the reset, there just wasn't enough time for another pass attempt.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Experienced my first Novak failure last night.

I had a club esc just stop working during practice. I had power to everything just the motor would not go. The lights on the esc were acting normal just not pushing any juice to motor. I later found out an earlier batch of the club esc's were problematic and Novak was replacing them. The one I had I purchased the first week or two they arrived. Thanks to Josh, Rob and Nikki for helping me out, letting me know and fixing me up.

Fun night, will be back in a couple weeks, have family stuff and graduations coming up this week and next.


----------



## BadSign

*Used TX*

Indy R/C,

do you guys have any used spektrum-compatible transmitters for sale? I need something for the kids by Friday.

Brian


----------



## Indy Rc

BadSign said:


> Indy R/C,
> 
> do you guys have any used spektrum-compatible transmitters for sale? I need something for the kids by Friday.
> 
> Brian


We have an old 3.0 in stock.


----------



## Waltss2k

IndyRC_Racer said:


> After watching the video, the track didn't look as challenging as it did on the driver's stand. What I can say is that little mistakes could be costly last night. In the VTA main my driver (me) made a small mistake and dropped from 1st to 3rd. This is the 2nd week in a row that my driver (me) has made an unforced mistake to lose the lead. I am going to have to put my driver on notice.
> 
> There was good sportsmanship at the end of the VTA a-main between the top 3 cars. With about 2 laps to go, 1st & 2nd bumped and 1st got spun around. While 2nd waited for 1st to get pointed the right way, 3rd bumped 1st. After all of the incidental contact, all 3 drivers reset their positions on the track and then raced to the end.


This is what happens when you clip a pipe. To the back you go.


----------



## BadSign

Indy Rc said:


> We have an old 3.0 in stock.


 how much?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

These new little "Apex Mini Touring Cars" from Associated are kind of cool... 

I promise, I'm not suggesting a new class! LOL. I just think they are neat. 

Don't see much adjustment possible. 

http://www.teamassociated.com/cars_and_trucks/APEX_Mini_Touring/RTR/pictures_videos/


----------



## jtsbell

Here's Chucky! said:


> Comes out in May, preorders being taken now. Can't wait to see mine!


Ordered mine last Wed. should be here first wek of may.:tongue:


----------



## MicroRacerM18

IndyHobbies.com said:


> These new little "Apex Mini Touring Cars" from Associated are kind of cool...
> 
> I promise, I'm not suggesting a new class! LOL. I just think they are neat.
> 
> Don't see much adjustment possible.


1/18th Scale! That's what started me in RC Racing at Slots. I still have my Xray M18. If I can find a working battery, I am okay with bring back that class! :thumbsup:


----------



## microed

nutz4rc said:


> MICROED
> 
> Regarding your electronics issues; did you try disabling the low voltage cut off? I have seen a Novak kick in and out when the lvc malfunctioned and thought the power was low.
> 
> Running 1 cell, if so voltage booster?


I did disable the voltage cut-off and that solved one problem, but the majority of the problems remain.


----------



## microed

Here's Chucky! said:


> Experienced my first Novak failure last night.
> 
> I had a club esc just stop working during practice. I had power to everything just the motor would not go. The lights on the esc were acting normal just not pushing any juice to motor. I later found out an earlier batch of the club esc's were problematic and Novak was replacing them. The one I had I purchased the first week or two they arrived. Thanks to Josh, Rob and Nikki for helping me out, letting me know and fixing me up.


That is exactly the kind of problem I was having! Each time I had the problem I had different lights lit up and sometimes just the normal ones. You brought this upon yourself for all those nice things you were saying about Novak.:tongue:

I have a brand new esc coming this week, and if it solves my problems, i'll see you all this Friday for VTA.


----------



## microed

MicroRacerM18 said:


> 1/18th Scale! That's what started me in RC Racing at Slots. I still have my Xray M18. If I can find a working battery, I am okay with bring back that class! :thumbsup:


I have a bag full of 2/3 A size cells that have never been used. Maybe one of these nights we should all bring our 1/18 scale stuff to relive the old days


----------



## regets ama

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Another close VTA main last night...
> - Top 3 cars finished within 2 seconds of each other
> - Top 3 cars had fast laps within .1 seconds of each each
> - Top 3 cars each lead laps in the main
> - Top 4 cars finished on the same lap
> - Top 4 cars all different chassis (1st Tamiya TA05, 2nd Associated TC6.1, 3rd Associated TC4, 4th XRay T4)
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> so what you are trying to say is that 4th place needs to pick it up?
> 
> 
> yes, i wanted to pull over and just watch the three of you and then i remembered olsen normally videos the event, well, that and i so wanted to finish on the same lap.


----------



## Indy Rc

I had a blast running the first two heats Friday! Thanks Chuck for letting me borrow a car. That VTA class is a lot of fun!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

I had a great night of racing also and all my cars came home in one piece and all I should have to do is clean them and return to the track. Unfortunately (for may anyways) I will not be there this coming Friday to race. I need to be at the dirt track finalizing things before I have a free open practice Saturday.

Jeremiah


----------



## Bolio 32

*Race Videos*

For anyone who doesn't Know where to find them ...

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2A-70e_hYCbFkFnFeNajpQ?feature=


----------



## BadSign

MicroRacerM18 said:


> 1/18th Scale! That's what started me in RC Racing at Slots. I still have my Xray M18. If I can find a working battery, I am okay with bring back that class! :thumbsup:





microed said:


> I have a bag full of 2/3 A size cells that have never been used. Maybe one of these nights we should all bring our 1/18 scale stuff to relive the old days


I am so there... If only I still had my M18!


----------



## smokefan

Will the mylaps rc4 transponders work at slots? Thinking on picking up a onroad car.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Another close VTA main last night...
> - Top 3 cars finished within 2 seconds of each other
> - Top 3 cars had fast laps within .1 seconds of each each
> - Top 3 cars each lead laps in the main
> - Top 4 cars finished on the same lap
> - Top 4 cars all different chassis (1st Tamiya TA05, 2nd Associated TC6.1, 3rd Associated TC4, 4th XRay T4)





regets ama said:


> so what you are trying to say is that 4th place needs to pick it up?
> 
> 
> yes, i wanted to pull over and just watch the three of you and then i remembered olsen normally videos the event, well, that and i so wanted to finish on the same lap.


I thought you did good on Friday. I also really like the body you ran in the main...


----------



## ThrottleKing

smokefan said:


> Will the mylaps rc4 transponders work at slots? Thinking on picking up a onroad car.


Not if it isn't a hybrid RC4. From what I understand on MyLaps site RC4 standard transponders only work with the RC4 decoder. 

Jeremiah


----------



## smokefan

Thanks for the reply its not the hybrid. Btw how have the F1 turnouts been


----------



## Indy Rc

badsign said:


> how much?


$40.00


----------



## ThrottleKing

smokefan said:


> Thanks for the reply its not the hybrid. Btw how have the F1 turnouts been


Not too bad. At least 4-6 every week. 


Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

I will be back this Friday, only came up this past Friday to shake down my Vta since it tore down completley and got rebuilt with all new bearings a couple of other worn out parts and a much needed front main drive belt. My usgt just did some tweaks here and there along with putting on a fresh set of X pattern pros nonbelteds with the "Old Foam " inserts and what a difference between old foam inserts to New foam inserts. Car was on a rail, so the new foam inserts defiantly make the nonbelteds suck. Just my $0.02.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Found out that we have an orchestra performance to go to this coming Friday night. So, we will be MIA this week. Nuts!

I really look forward to Friday nights at Indy RC. I even like hanging out with most of you. 

Seriously, the Friday night crowd is a good group of racers. Usually smiling, and always helping each other out. Judd does a great job as Master Blaster and its nice to have a great hobby shop upstairs too. 

I'm sure other nights at Indy RC are fun as well, but I usually just get one night a week to go play so Friday nights are my focus. I'm not the best driver, but its always fun. Photo below is how I usually feel out there on the track. LOL


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hey Crispy, 

I tried to send you a PM, but your mailbox is full.

Scott


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Hey Crispy,
> 
> I tried to send you a PM, but your mailbox is full.
> 
> Scott


It is empty now.


----------



## microed

Received my new HobbyWing esc and installed it in my VTA car tonight. So far it seems to work as an esc should, unlike the Novak Edge I had in it. I am looking forward to this Friday now. Hopefully everything continues to work.

-Ed


----------



## Indy Rc




----------



## regets ama

microed said:


> Received my new HobbyWing esc and installed it in my VTA car tonight. So far it seems to work as an esc should, unlike the Novak Edge I had in it. I am looking forward to this Friday now. Hopefully everything continues to work.
> 
> -Ed


that is what i run, the stock spec hobby wing roar vta approved esc. i have the portable set up card if you decide to make any changes. i just took all the drag brake out. so far so good,,,,,,,,,,,,

HOBBYWING
JUSTOCK Club ESC (same esc, but differing part numbers)-

Hobbywing Justock Black: 81020001 (Black)
Hobbywing Justock blue 81020000 (Blue)


----------



## Waltss2k

Indy Rc said:


>


Looks like someone is stepping into VTA.


----------



## microed

regets ama said:


> that is what i run, the stock spec hobby wing roar vta approved esc. i have the portable set up card if you decide to make any changes. i just took all the drag brake out. so far so good,,,,,,,,,,,,


I bought the program card too. I lowered the voltage cut off in mine and I am going to go to the track a little early this Friday so I can fool around with some of the other parameters in the esc so hopefully everything is dialed in by race time.

-Ed


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Indy Rc said:


>


Another awesome Mopar! Beauty! If you listen really carefully, you can hear Deep Purple's "Smoke on the Water" coming out of the 8-track stereo system inside. Perfect.


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm trying to decide what to paint up next, I have another 70 challenger or this Plymouth cuda.


----------



## microed

I guess I won't be there Friday night. I put the new esc in and it is still having issues. Cogging, slow acceleration, motor cutting in and out, etc. Maybe it is the motor that is bad. I have tried everything else. Only way I could be there Friday is if someone has a 25.5 they want to loan me or sell me that they know is good.

-Ed


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> I guess I won't be there Friday night. I put the new esc in and it is still having issues. Cogging, slow acceleration, motor cutting in and out, etc. Maybe it is the motor that is bad. I have tried everything else. Only way I could be there Friday is if someone has a 25.5 they want to loan me or sell me that they know is good.
> 
> -Ed


I've got a second SS 25.5 that you can use. It has the Blue/Orange/Yellow bullets on it, so pre-solder those onto your ESC.


----------



## crispy

Oops. Double post.


----------



## Waltss2k

microed said:


> I guess I won't be there Friday night. I put the new esc in and it is still having issues. Cogging, slow acceleration, motor cutting in and out, etc. Maybe it is the motor that is bad. I have tried everything else. Only way I could be there Friday is if someone has a 25.5 they want to loan me or sell me that they know is good.
> 
> -Ed


I've got a Club 25.5 if Crispin's doesn't workout.


----------



## Indy Rc

crispy said:


> I've got a second SS 25.5 that you can use. It has the Blue/Orange/Yellow bullets on it, so pre-solder those onto your ESC.


I can help you with the soldering if need be. Show up, we'll get ya going!:thumbsup:


----------



## jtsbell

Brian Smith if I show up on a Friday night,would you want to run my Schumachers.Cody has to work til 9 on Fri and all day Sat.There is no on road around here on Sunday anymore.We went to Cinci about a month ago and its to far to go to run on a Sunday.


----------



## BadSign

Sorry F1 racers, but I can't be there tonight. Sam has a soccer game re-sheduled from earlier in the week. Be there next Friday.


----------



## microed

Thanks to all those that helped me sort out my car tonight. Figured out it was the motor FINALLY! Bob Y. took it apart and worked some voodoo magic on it and I was able to run it in the main without a problem. Made for a much more enjoyable evening for me even though I could only muster a 5th place finish.

-Ed


----------



## THE READER

regets ama you have pm


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

john aka regrets ama had the vta car to beat tonight. From 4th last week to lapping the field in the a-main, congrats to john.

as for qualifying in vta tonight I thought I did okay but it was only good for 7th overall. In the 1st round there was only 1 person at 30 laps. After the 2nd round there were 5 people with 30 laps and 3 people at 29 laps. Here is a quick run down on how much improvement there was after 2nd round qualifying...

1st - improved 10 seconds
2nd - improved 6 seconds
3rd - improved 2 seconds
4th - improved 9 seconds
5th - improved 10 seconds
6th - improved 20 seconds
7th - no improvement
8th - no improvement
9th - improved 10 seconds
10th - improved 7 seconds


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I should also mention that fast average laps of the top 10 in vta were around 10.4 sec, so you can see that several people improved by a full lap and one person improved by 2 (crispy)

on another note...crispy qualified with a better time in his vta car than his usgt.


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I should also mention that fast average laps of the top 10 in vta were around 10.4 sec, so you can see that several people improved by a full lap and one person improved by 2 (crispy)
> 
> on another note...crispy qualified with a better time in his vta car than his usgt.


Ouch!

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

If I can quit biting the pipe and beating myself I would be way more competitive in both classes.


----------



## BadSign

*Results?*

So how was the racing last night? I'm so desperate after 3 weeks, I'm chewing wintergreen gum so I don't start huffing paragon.


----------



## Waltss2k

There wasn't any F1 lastnight. Not enough.


----------



## regets ama

IndyRC_Racer said:


> john aka regrets ama had the vta car to beat tonight. From 4th last week to lapping the field in the a-main, congrats to john.


Thanks Brian, the car was good, Bob Y gave me some horsepower tips, David F got my batteries charged and the track builder gave me "my kind of" track, smooth and flowing, not real technical which is where Brian S. shines the most. Oh, and the fancy painted mustang body you gave me must be worth .2 a lap!

Excellent courteous racers in the field gave plenty of room ensuring a mistake free run.

Maybe it was just pitting next to Chuck P and David F, they too took home firsts in 1/12 and usgt respectively.


----------



## THE READER

i been running my xray t2 for about four years now . and last night in the a main, was the first time that i ever broke a C block . that south wall dont move .
racing last night was good!, lots of fun. thanks guys.


----------



## THE READER

for sale
2008 t2 xray in top condition. set up for vta. fast car ,handles great, just a slow driver.. ill have it with me friday , at the track. ---- $ 150

making room in my stable for my new t4


----------



## BadSign

was there 1/12?


----------



## microed

BadSign said:


> was there 1/12?


Pretty good turn out for 1/12, but I don't remember how many.


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> Pretty good turn out for 1/12, but I don't remember how many.


Eight


----------



## BadSign

microed said:


> Pretty good turn out for 1/12, but I don't remember how many.





crispy said:


> Eight


That is good.


----------



## THE READER

REGETS AMA 
you have pm


----------



## microed

Think I might start wearing gloves when I turn marshal. I got a painful cut on my finger from someones body last Friday that seems to be healing very slowly.

-Ed


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

A lot of guys wear gloves at the nitro races I remember from HCRC daze. They didn't want to burn their fingers/hands on mufflers or spinning tires. Might not be a bad idea even for 10th scale.

Keep care of it. I cut myself a couple of years ago with a supposedly clean X-acto blade. A week later it was infected and very painful. I had to go see the doctor for it finally (= $$!) and get antibiotics.

I have a picture...should I post it? (NO!!!)


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm ready for Friday, I need some redemption.


----------



## BadSign

microed said:


> Think I might start wearing gloves when I turn marshal. I got a painful cut on my finger from someones body last Friday that seems to be healing very slowly.
> 
> -Ed


I've got lexan scars that are almost 20 years old!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Just saw that these came out... very cool 190mm Camaro ZL1 body from Protoform! I want one for USGT. 

*Josh/Indy RC, please order me TWO! (My son wants one too)* 

Thanks!

http://racepf.com/touring-car-190mm/chevy-camaro-zl1-clear-body/


----------



## Indy Rc

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Just saw that these came out... very cool 190mm Camaro ZL1 body from Protoform! I want one for USGT.
> 
> *Josh/Indy RC, please order me TWO! (My son wants one too)*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://racepf.com/touring-car-190mm/chevy-camaro-zl1-clear-body/


Got two pre-ordered for ya! They are due next month.


----------



## crispy

Indy Rc said:


> Got two pre-ordered for ya! They are due next month.


You ordered extras right? I know ya did. 

Go ahead and mark one down for me too. My 350Z is getting pretty banged up. By the time I get this one painted, I'll need it.


----------



## jtsbell

HPI has the new style CAMARO body out for 2or3 years,I have one but the arrow isnt very good.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Need to correct Indyhobbies, again (did it earlier this week on rctech...hehe).

*THE NEW PROTOform Chevy Camaro ZL1 is 197mm wide *(it fits 190mm touring cars). 

Protoform incorrectly posted the width on the body features tab, but it was corrected less than an hour ago. What does this mean? You will be able to use your favorite 3mm offset wheels with this body!

-----------

I emailed Protoform today to see if/when a new VTA body will be out. No response yet.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Got a response from Protoform. No specific info/date on new VTA body, but expect it to be released this summer.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Got a response from Protoform. No specific info/date on new VTA body, but expect it to be released this summer.


Firebird or Cougar?


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> Firebird or Cougar?


I'd be seriously tempted to go back into VTA again for a Trans-Am.


----------



## Waltss2k

Oh god, here goes the camero craze. Now everyone's going to go from the 350Z to the camero


----------



## FrankNitti

Waltss2k said:


> Oh god, here goes the camero craze. Now everyone's going to go from the 350Z to the camero


I'm not jumping on the "Camaro Craze" But I do have a Non-350Z body that will be hitting the track Friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

If they had one of these in 190mm, I'd be racing it for sure...

http://www.hpiracing.com/products/en/7497/


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I have one of those in real life!


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I have one of those in real life!


Not the Japanese Domestic Market version you don't!

We had one too. Great van when the boys were younger.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*Van*

Yes that is a cool body I raced mine in the TT-01 class might have to bring that out .... :devil:







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ThrottleKing

The 350Z body is going to be tough to beat as it is an all around good body. I tried a different body two weeks ago last time I was there and it was at least to me a little faster but not as forgiving in the chicanes. You would have to be very accurate on your line from lap to lap to make it work. This week I am trying different wing angles to see if it will help the NSX out a little.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am currently searching for a 190mm Viper body to test out. None of the local places I have looked have had them in stock. I think Hot Slots had them over in Champaign had one and I need to talk to those Horizon racers anyway about some things for my other track ventures anyway so a trip this weekend might be in order.

Jeremiah


----------



## FrankNitti

*Usgt*

Going to try out this new body in USGT. :thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

FrankNitti said:


> Going to try out this new body in USGT. :thumbsup:


looks good Dave!!I love blue! :thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

Thanks Bob... I decided to stick with a simple basic color scheme for now. (The Blue Crew)


----------



## Waltss2k

I hate to say it Franklin but I think you have the Blue's. Lol :hat:


----------



## FrankNitti

LOL.... That and then some. :thumbsup:


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Brian Smith you have a PM.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

PM replied...

Dug out some HPI stuff from storage today. Thinking about setting up an HPI RS4 Pro3 for VTA. If anyone has a shorty lipo on Friday, I'd like to test fit it in the chassis.

Thanks.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> PM replied...
> 
> Dug out some HPI stuff from storage today. Thinking about setting up an HPI RS4 Pro3 for VTA. If anyone has a shorty lipo on Friday, I'd like to test fit it in the chassis.
> 
> Thanks.


I do.


----------



## BadSign

I'll be there tomorrow for F1 and 1/12, with a rookie F1 driver along.


----------



## THE READER

ill also be there tomorrow, with my new t4 in vta.. can't wait , is it Friday yet.


----------



## DestructoFox

Hey guys, RC has fallen out of my circle of interest for now, starting to get into the 1:1 stuff. My F1 has just been sitting on my shelf, so I'm offering it for sale with other items here. Since Indy RC has been my hometown track, I'll sell the F104 Pro as listed for $250 just for you guys! If there's anything else you are interested in, let me know, I'll cut deals for you guys all day long. I can do my best to bring the stuff tomorrow night if there's any interest. I've also got some Gens Ace 4200 shorty lipos that I didn't bother listing if anyone is interested in those as well. Let me know!


----------



## Waltss2k

If anyone is interested I have a set of X pattern pros non belted part #4490 these are the new ones with the split thicker inter foams mounted on white 3mm offset Hpi wheels. These have three practice runs on them, they have been cleaned and bagged for $30. I will have them with me tonight if anyone is interested hit me up.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Great evening at Indy RC last night. But I think watching the drifters run the track after the races was one of my favorite parts of the night. 

Thank you Brian B. for having the spur to keep Kyle running in F1. Congrats to Brian V. on the F1 win and that awesome new Lotus F1 car! (Sorry my picture wasn't in focus better.)


----------



## Waltss2k

Ok I'll be the first to congratulate Crispin on his first Vta Tq. Great job Gary.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> Ok I'll be the first to congratulate Crispin on his first Vta Tq. Great job Gary.


Hell has officially frozen over...

Thanks


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Crispy, were you wearing your Spec-R t-shirt last night (or not). Unfortunately I didn't see your TQ qualifying run, but was told it was a great run. From breaking your car in the B-main last week to taking TQ in the A-main this week, great job.

Oh, and thanks for letting me test fit your shorty lipo.

----------

I was looking at the fast laps in the VTA a-main, and everyone was within a tenth of each other. Very close cars and pretty good racing in all the mains.

I did run a few laps with my car in the c-main trying to troubleshoot another racer's transmitter. I think we finally figured out his problem - loose antennae connection inside the radio (Spektrum). While he was driving my car in the VTA c-main, it lost connection to the car and slammed head first into the door under the race director's stand. Not only didn't it damage the car, but the car rolled perfectly backwards at least 20 feet AND no one hit it.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Crispy, were you wearing your Spec-R t-shirt last night (or not). Unfortunately I didn't see your TQ qualifying run, but was told it was a great run. From breaking your car in the B-main last week to taking TQ in the A-main this week, great job.


I was not. 

It was just a clean run from start to finish. On top of that, every time I came up on lapped traffic they'd run into each other and it was like the parting of the seas. Drove right through.

I broke my radio right before round 1 of the USGT so I had to quickly rebind to my old 3C and all of my settings were jacked up for all cars. But apparently it worked.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Gary made the following post on 04-02-2013, 12:24 PM. Looks like he only needed 1 month instead of 6. Do we need to do post race inspection on his cars like they do in NASCAR?

I did hear that the other racers in the A-main were giving Crispy some questionable advise on the stand before the start of the A-main on how to stay focused. It didn't seem to affect Gary as he got out to the early lead.



crispy said:


> Halloween?
> 
> Just six more months to work on my driving. I think my car is just as fast as anyone's (except Houston's) so now I just have to work on my driving.
> 
> Some of you old pros with years of experience don't realize how hard it is to break into the upper echelon. When I started racing I was doing 25 laps to the TQ's 32. Now I can do 31 with a clean race.
> 
> My goal for the next six months is to get to where I'm on the same lap as the leaders. If I do that I figure I'll make a few more A-mains...  Maybe I'll get so much sun on my ass, I'll get sunburn?
> 
> Baby steps.


----------



## THE READER

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: yes congrats to Gary. awesome night for him . keep it up , your the man!!


----------



## regets ama

*vta*

congratulations to cody on a win in vta, good to have you back. the field is getting stronger every week.

gary c. AWESOME!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*great racing crispy*

:thumbsup:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Thank you Brian B. for having the spur to keep Kyle running in F1. Congrats to Brian V. on the F1 win and that awesome new Lotus F1 car! (Sorry my picture wasn't in focus better.)


That's okay, my driving is often a little fuzzy anyway! Glad someone got a picture of it before I ruin it.

Sorry Kyle's car had problems chewing spurs- I've gone through my fair share as well. Not sure if the aluminum diff will help that or not. I think an aluminum motor mount might actually help more, because it will be less likely to flex than the plastic, plus the motor might not slip.


----------



## crispy

Thanks again guys.

I must have been channeling the spirit of Tony Adamowicz last night. Well..., he may not be dead...

Some background on the car that mine is modeled after: http://www.a2zracer.com/page45.html


----------



## Lanracer

Good job Crispy, I am still going to pass u next week with a door slap


----------



## crispy

Lanracer said:


> Good job Crispy, I am still going to pass u next week with a door slap


Okay, who is Lanracer? You guys handles need to be as clear cut as mine!


----------



## Lanracer

Lanny Sledge is Lanracer...


----------



## crispy

Lanracer said:


> Lanny Sledge is Lanracer...


Duh... Makes perfect sense now.

You'll have to catch me to pass me!


----------



## Waltss2k

It's getting deep in hear now.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I think that May 3rd should proclaimed "Crispy Day" and he should be given the Key to the City by the Mayor.

At the very least he should get dibbs on the restroom when ever he needs it.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I think that May 3rd should proclaimed "Crispy Day" and he should be given the Key to the City by the Mayor.
> 
> At the very least he should get dibbs on the restroom when ever he needs it.


Already exists...


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> Already exists...


WOW!!! look out , next Friday when crispy comes to slots to race , he'll have to come in thru the back double doors , cuz his head wont fit thru the front door.


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> Already exists...


sorry double post


----------



## Old Vetter

Way to go Crispy. I know you were very busy Fri. night but you handled it very well. Thanks for letting me borrow your TT01. I am looking forward to running my new TT01. Also, I want to thank all the VTA drivers that chipped in to buy me my new TT01. You guys are the greatest. Dave Mac


----------



## crispy

Old Vetter said:


> Way to go Crispy. I know you were very busy Fri. night but you handled it very well. Thanks for letting me borrow your TT01. I am looking forward to running my new TT01. Also, I want to thank all the VTA drivers that chipped in to buy me my new TT01. You guys are the greatest. Dave Mac


I wish you wouldn't scrap your VTA program Dave. You've improved a ton. Last week you were in the B group with me for 2nd round qualifying. 

Plus, the only part that will transfer is your servo. Well, that and a radio receiver.

Anyway, glad you had fun in TT-01. Mine certainly isn't as well setup as it could be.


----------



## microed

Waltss2k said:


> Ok I'll be the first to congratulate Crispin on his first Vta Tq. Great job Gary.


Cheers for team AMC!

-Ed


----------



## microed

Hey Crispy, amazing how much faster your car has become when you changed from the camaro to the javelin :tongue:

-Ed


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> Hey Crispy, amazing how much faster your car has become when you changed from the camaro to the javelin :tongue:
> 
> -Ed


Everyone has mentioned that. But I don't know if that is it or other factors are at play as well. 

I made some changes about three weeks ago as well as letting Cody "fine tune" my Spec-Rs about the same time. 

Regardless, the Javelin isn't going anywhere. It has brought me good luck!


----------



## Bolio 32

New Body for next Friday ...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Bolio 32 said:


> New Body for next Friday ...


Nice body Bolio! 

Hey, that's the Reflecting Pond in Carmel! That's where the Indianapolis Admirals hold most of their scale regattas and the big submarine regatta in August. They are doing repairs on it right now before filling it.

We have our annual "Spring Fling" sailing event in Avon on Saturday. It's part of the American Cancer Society's Relay for Life. If you've got a sailboat, or scale boat, come on out. Spectators welcome too. Indy RC was kind enough to help promote it. There is a poster in their front window. Here's a link to a printable one: 
http://www.indyhobbies.com/SpringFlingIndyAdmirals2013Final.pdf

http://www.indyadmirals.org


----------



## THE READER

Bolio 32 said:


> New Body for next Friday ...


I had to take a double look at that car @the pond, it look so real , till I seen the body post. nice looking car Bolio:thumbsup:


it has to look good , its blue!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Good looking body *and* it has numbers on it (sorry couldn't resist).


----------



## Bolio 32

And the numbers match too !!!


----------



## THE READER

for sale
TTO1 complete ready to run . 3 sets extra tires and wheels, and many many parts.-- and almost new body.ran twice, no damage..
has all the tamita up grades blue parts .fast car. turn on the switch and race. traxxas tq 2.4 radio system, bls 452 dig futuba servo, futaba esc

$300.00

I will have it there at indy rc Friday night,
see Bob Yelle


----------



## Waltss2k

Not sure if I'm going to use a new body for both classes this week or wait till next week.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Chance of rain today?
Come inside and play!
Going to race VTA.
See you at Indy RC Raceway.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Chance of rain today?
> Come inside and play!
> Going to race VTA.
> See you at Indy RC Raceway.


Oh so close to quality haiku...
_

Chance of rain today.
Need to race some VTA.
See you at the track!_


----------



## THE READER

count me in!


----------



## FrankNitti

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Chance of rain today?
> Come inside and play!
> Going to race VTA.
> See you at Indy RC Raceway.


"Have car.. will travel" the "Blue Crew" will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

I might come out.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> I might come out.


Come out, like Jason Collins come out?



Hey, you chose the words...


----------



## AquaRacer

Its time for some Friday night racing!!! I'll be there, look forward to this day every week..


----------



## Waltss2k

I hope that the back doors are open so Gary can get in. :wave:


----------



## BadSign

Waltss2k said:


> I might come out.





crispy said:


> Come out, like Jason Collins come out?





Waltss2k said:


> I hope that the *back doors* are open so Gary can get in. :wave:


Man, you guys really need to choose your words more carefully. People will get the wrong idea.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

_"Veni Vidi Diruam"_

Loose Latin: I came, I saw, I broke

(But, I still had fun last night!)


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

It was especially cool to see Luis there running VTA (until he blew my doors off) and to meet Jim O. from Chicago who I had the pleasure of sitting next to all night. Jim took time off and came to Indy to race with us, hotel and all! He's an amazing car body artist (painter just isn't good enough). Nice to meet you Jim!

To top off the evening, watching Turbo Dave Mc do the TQ in TT-01 last night with is new Tamiya car was awesome. Dave is in the Admirals club with me and a few others who race at Indy RC. Good racer and a really good person to get to know.

Dave is the only guy I know of that has a high speed, brushless R/C GOOSE! Got to see it to believe it.


----------



## smokefan

Can someone post a link to the f1 rules please


----------



## BadSign

smokefan said:


> Can someone post a link to the f1 rules please


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4281493&postcount=2164

#2164, come join us!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

Thanks for the link Brian I plan on joining you guys as soon as I sell my mod buggy.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We raced with Jerry and his son Kyle back during the RCAR daze. They will be a great addition to the F1F group (Formula 1 Freaks) on Friday night. Nice people.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The past several weeks (4+) have seen very close qualifying in VTA. It has been a challenge to lock yourself into the A-main. Prime example is last week's TQ driver only qualified 8th overall on Friday. Here is how close 2nd-8th qualified on Friday:

02 - 30/5:01.884
03 - 30/5:06.177
04 - 30/5:07.033
05 - 30/5:08.800
06 - 30/5:09.134
07 - 30/5:09.447
08 - 30/5:10.375

Fast laps were also very close in qualifying among the top 10 drivers in VTA, although first to third were a bit quicker. Here is a breakdown in fast laps by time/qualifying position:

09.690 (01)
09.826 (02)
09.870 (06)
10.041 (05)
10.063 (04)
10.064 (03)
10.095 (08)
10.111 (07)
10.202 (09)
10.735 (10)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

(sorry double post)

I didn't list driver's names with any of the information above, mainly because of how much the order has varied lately. While there are usually a few guys near the top of the order, it really hasn't been by much. 

A good thing though is we do have bump ups in the lower mains. Even if you have a mechanical issue in qualifying, you have an opportunity in the mains to race your way into a higher main if you failed to do so in qualifying.


----------



## smokefan

IndyHobbies.com said:


> We raced with Jerry and his son Kyle back during the RCAR daze. They will be a great addition to the F1F group (Formula 1 Freaks) on Friday night. Nice people.


 Scott it will be just me, my Kyle is heading off the college.


----------



## BadSign

smokefan said:


> Scott it will be just me, my Kyle is heading off the college.


Be glad to have you! If you need anything, just ask.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

smokefan said:


> Scott it will be just me, my Kyle is heading off the college.


Oh, well I take it all back then!

LOL!


----------



## smokefan

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Oh, well I take it all back then!
> 
> LOL!


Lol your funny btw I have my mod buggy listed in the for sale section I also have a ftsc10 roller for sale for 140.obo its listed on craigslist so the sooner I sell some stuff the sooner I get to join you in F1


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

With the help of a local F1 racer (Mika), I was able to replace the antennae on a Spektrum transmitter. It worked flawlessly all night with my VTA car. 

A big thanks and another good example of the helpful people we have racing locally.


----------



## FrankNitti

*T shirts??*

I keep meaning to ask the INDY RC staff if they have or plan to get anymore INDY RC T shirts made? I just signed up for the USVTA Southern Nats this Sept. and I would like to give props to my home track. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> I keep meaning to ask the INDY RC staff if they have or plan to get anymore INDY RC T shirts made? I just signed up for the USVTA Southern Nats this Sept. and I would like to give props to my home track. :thumbsup:


You'd THINK that they would GIVE them to us that are going to REPRESENT! 

David, where did you sign up?


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> You'd THINK that they would GIVE them to us that are going to REPRESENT!
> 
> David, where did you sign up?


I pay to marshall on Fridays so I'll pay for a T Shirt :thumbsup:

rcsignup.com then search events. (USVTA Southern Nationals Sept 20-22)


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> I pay to marshall on Fridays so I'll pay for a T Shirt :thumbsup:
> 
> rcsignup.com then search events.


I know, I already bought one and wore it to Ft. Wayne.

Thanks


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> rcsignup.com then search events. (USVTA Southern Nationals Sept 20-22)


I can't setup a vehicle profile because Spec-R is not an option. Can you believe that?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I bet they have TC4 on the list...


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> I can't setup a vehicle profile because Spec-R is not an option. Can you believe that?


LOL...Spec what???? you need to send them a copy of your TQ print out and let them know Spec-R is for real and they are going to have to deal with it come Sept !!!!!!


----------



## Waltss2k

FrankNitti said:


> LOL...Spec what???? you need to send them a copy of your TQ print out and let them know Spec-R is for real and they are going to have to deal with it come Sept !!!!!!


Don't get him started. :hat:


----------



## ThrottleKing

I can't disagree with him, Spec-R cars and parts are nice. Most of my car is sourced from Spec-R parts. I hope to own one before next season starts to run USGT with and run my current Frankenstien car in 17.5.

Jeremiah


----------



## Indy Rc

New X-Ray T4 in stock Sale Price $479.99!


----------



## THE READER

Indy Rc said:


> New X-Ray T4 in stock Sale Price $479.99!


WOW!!great price.:thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

Indy RC pm sent


----------



## Waltss2k

What's a X Ray T4?


----------



## AquaRacer

Waltss2k said:


> What's a X Ray T4?


It is the latest X-Ray 4WD Touring Car chassis!!! There are already a few running in VTA that I know of. It is a nice chassis.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> What's a X Ray T4?


It is 3 1/2 Spec-R S1's...


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> It is 3 1/2 Spec-R S1's...


Then I wouldn't want one for sure then.


----------



## Matt P.

I would buy another x-ray if they made a 1/10 scale version of the m18


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kyle has got 4H Shooting Sports now every other Friday. Figures they would move it to Friday nights this year. 

So we won't be there tonight. Bummer.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Kyle has got 4H Shooting Sports now every other Friday. Figures they would move it to Friday nights this year.
> 
> So we won't be there tonight. Bummer.


Glad you guys made it afterall. What happened with Kyle's F1 car?


----------



## BadSign

Mr. Brozek, I found the source of my handling troubles at the end of the night. Prepare yourself for the Lotus Assault.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> Glad you guys made it afterall. What happened with Kyle's F1 car?


One of those front strut screws had backed out apparently. Quick fix, but we didn't notice it until the end of the night. Oh well.


----------



## Waltss2k

I had a good experimental night lastnight. Only ran and concentrated on my usgt, really got the car hooked up. Most of all loved the technically of the track layout, awesome job to whom ever did the layout. We will try it again next Friday.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I really liked the layout too last night. But, when I first got there, I thought, "Oh man that's tight!" Once I ran my car on it, it really flowed well. I had a lot of fun even though I think I was bounced out of my lane about 6 times. It was a little tight, but fun. 

Thanks Chucky for the charger help. Between your eyeballin' and Obi Wan Smith, I've got some changes to make to my TC5 this week. Hope that will improve it.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Is there a rule of thumb for belt tension? I never really know if I've got it right on our TC5 and TC6. Maybe I'm looking at it as something critical when maybe it's not?

The Associated manuals show how to adjust it, but not what's proper tension unless I missed it.


----------



## THE READER

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Is there a rule of thumb for belt tension? I never really know if I've got it right on our TC5 and TC6. Maybe I'm looking at it as something critical when maybe it's not?
> 
> The Associated manuals show how to adjust it, but not what's proper tension unless I missed it.


the way I do it , I spluck it like a lose guitar string. it should be dead. or it shouldn't lift up more then a 1/4 in .other then that its not that critical.
that's for the front belt , the rear belt will be tighter then that about half the adj of the front.


----------



## jonesy112

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Is there a rule of thumb for belt tension? I never really know if I've got it right on our TC5 and TC6. Maybe I'm looking at it as something critical when maybe it's not?
> 
> The Associated manuals show how to adjust it, but not what's proper tension unless I missed it.


The belt tension actually is a little bit of an adjustment. The tighter the belt at one end of the car, the looser that end of the car will act. (A tight rear belt will make the rear of the car rotate more) For the slower motors (25.5 and 21.5) I would always run the belt as loose as possible without the belt skipping teeth or the belt dragging on the top deck.


----------



## Waltss2k

jonesy112 said:


> The belt tension actually is a little bit of an adjustment. The tighter the belt at one end of the car, the looser that end of the car will act. (A tight rear belt will make the rear of the car rotate more) For the slower motors (25.5 and 21.5) I would always run the belt as loose as possible without the belt skipping teeth or the belt dragging on the top deck.


What He said. Lol this is how I am running both of my TC6's. I think my usgt I need to tighten the front main belt a touch since it is slapping the top deck.


----------



## smokefan

Hey F1 guys are u running soft rear tires also on the rears? And what size lipos are u guys using


----------



## BadSign

smokefan said:


> Hey F1 guys are u running soft rear tires also on the rears?


You'll want the TCS rear tires. 
1031 Front: http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=1031
1032 Rear: http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=1032

Ignore the "ratings"- the 1031 says "soft", the 1032 says "hard"
I know they're expensive, but they'll last the entire season or more.:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

smokefan said:


> ...And what size lipos are u guys using


I have a CRC "22" 4200. Don't need a lot for these cars.


----------



## smokefan

Thanks I was really curious about the tires. Scott had given me the part # and i seen where rears are hard compound and I thought he said I would want all softs all around.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Thanks guys on the belt tension responses. I adjusted the cams yesterday to get them loose. The one on my TC5 was tight enough that it would "twang" a little like a guitar string. Its not so tight now. That car was a handful friday night. Didn't have enough rear toe either. I realized that because it had been my VTA chassis before I turned it into a USGT car, that I'd taken most of the rear toe away. Now back to the way it should be. 

I also found out I had a lot of compressed carpet fuzz caught up in the belt pulleys too. I wasn't aware that had built up there. 

I just hope I can race it Friday night! Memorial Day weekend might mess that up. We'll see.


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm running the same rear toe on my Usgt as I am on my Vta and same front and rear belt tension on both. As for the front and rear pulleys, yea you have to keep them cleaned out or you'll do like I did a eat the teeth right off the belt. I will be there Friday if you need any help or have any questions.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

MicroRacer...you have a PM.

----------

I have to say that the competition in VTA last week was great. My car was just a bit off in qualifying (fastest lap overall in qualifying but a bit loose) and the best I could do was Q7. In the B-main, I tightened up the car too much. Even with the adjustments, Lanny's car was better and he plain out-drove me to win the B-main. In the A-main Lanny used his bump-up to finish 3rd. I also think Lanny did well in the USGT A-main.

While I wish I could have made the A-main, I still had a lot of fun racing on Friday. Looking forward to racing this Friday 5/24/13.


----------



## THE READER

I think the vta class here at indy raceway is the best and closest competitive class that I ever been in, in a home track.--great job guys :thumbsup:
looking forward to next Friday.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are two "rattle can" bodies ready for USGT or TT-01..


----------



## FrankNitti

THE READER said:


> I think the vta class here at indy raceway is the best and closest competitive class that I ever been in, in a home track.--great job guys :thumbsup:
> looking forward to next Friday.


I couldn't agree with you more Bob, the VTA class is a blast to run every week, good close, clean racing. You never know who's going to TQ and win the A main from week to week. There's always great racing in all the mains!!!


----------



## MicroRacerM18

IndyRacer you have a PM.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here are two "rattle can" bodies ready for USGT or TT-01..


Those look great Brian!


----------



## crispy

*I need to race bad!*

We've been slowly moving our stuff into an apartment since Saturday. We're building a house that won't be ready until October and we're moving out of this one on Thursday/Friday.

I'm physically and mentally exhausted. Packing up this house has done me in. It all culminates Thursday when the movers move the big stuff.

I've actually decided to skip carb day at IMS so I can race my car Friday night, I need to finish stuff up at home on Friday and doing both the track and the track wouldn't have gone over well... 

See what I give up to run at Indy RC?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I repainted some wheels for my USGT car. I had planned on doing this when I first airbrushed my McAllister Corvette Daytona. Finally getting around to it. 

I oven baked/froze the rubber off (yes, my wife was gone!). Then, I washed them and primed them white, then hit them with neon orange Faskolor to match the body and then clear coated them. I masked them and sanded the paint off the areas where the CA glue needed to stick.

It is relatively simple to repaint your used wheels. As long as your wheels are in good shape, you might be able to reuse them like I did and also get a custom look with a little paint. I like the finished look. And, it is now more ORANGE!!!


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> We've been slowly moving our stuff into an apartment since Saturday. We're building a house that won't be ready until October and we're moving out of this one on Thursday/Friday.
> 
> I'm physically and mentally exhausted. Packing up this house has done me in. It all culminates Thursday when the movers move the big stuff.
> 
> I've actually decided to skip carb day at IMS so I can race my car Friday night, I need to finish stuff up at home on Friday and doing both the track and the track wouldn't have gone over well...
> 
> See what I give up to run at Indy RC?


I feel for ya CRISPY!!been there done that to many times. 
the best fix for that is to get back here and rub fenders with us. 
hope to see you Friday.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I oven baked/froze the rubber off.


I have never gotten this technique to work.


----------



## smokefan

Just a FYI I have a Revtech 6000 60c 2 cell lipo in the forsale threads I would make someone locally a good deal on it, would also trade for Tamiya F104 stuff
Hope to get down soon to do some racing.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

It was the first time I tried it. It worked well. Maybe some glues react differently? Dunno. I originally got that set used from Walt. Walt, do you remember what glue you might have used? This was the set of X-patterns with black and chrome wheel rims.


----------



## Waltss2k

Scott it was the Pro CA medium set glue.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I use the thin CA. That technique may not work with that type of glue. Maybe I should switch glue.


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> We've been slowly moving our stuff into an apartment since Saturday. We're building a house that won't be ready until October and we're moving out of this one on Thursday/Friday.


Have you started building yet? I'm in the same process, supposed to finish late july/ early august.


----------



## crispy

BadSign said:


> Have you started building yet? I'm in the same process, supposed to finish late july/ early august.


Permit stage. Late October for us.


----------



## Waltss2k

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I use the thin CA. That technique may not work with that type of glue. Maybe I should switch glue.


I use to use thin, but I don't like how you don't have time to work the rubber into the wheel so it will seat properly. So I whiched to the medium, plus the medium actually sets up within an hour.


----------



## AquaRacer

BadSign you have a PM..


----------



## xtreme

Does Indy RC run friday night onroad programs all summer? Thanks Sam B


----------



## crispy

xtreme said:


> Does Indy RC run friday night onroad programs all summer? Thanks Sam B


Its on the schedule. So far, no signs of any let down. 2 to 3 heats of the three main classes every week.


----------



## Waltss2k

xtreme said:


> Does Indy RC run friday night onroad programs all summer? Thanks Sam B


Come on down Sam.


----------



## xtreme

Great news!..Thanks guys. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Indy Rc

*ONROAD SUMMER SHOOTOUT 2013*
*FRIDAY JUNE 28th*​
_*VTA, USGT & TT-01*​_
*1st place: Plaque & $75 Indy R/C Track Bucks
2nd place: Plaque & $50 Indy R/C Track Bucks
3rd place: Plaque & $25 Indy R/C Track Bucks
also a Plaque for Top Qualifiers​*
Entry fees will be $20 per class ($10 if you have a membership for June). IRCR&H rules apply (we will be doing tech inspections). All other regular classes will be normal prices for the evening.​


----------



## Indy Rc

*Starting Thursday June 6th IRCR&H will be having onroad practice on Thursdays throughout the Summer. Thanks for your continued support. :thumbsup: *​


----------



## Matt P.

SWEET! to the last two posts by Indy RC


----------



## crispy

Crap! I'm out the night of the big summer shoot-out.

I'll try and think of you all from Kona, Hawai'i...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Indy Rc said:


> *ONROAD SUMMER SHOOTOUT 2013*
> *FRIDAY JUNE 28th*​
> _*VTA, USGT & TT-01*​_
> *1st place: Plaque & $75 Indy R/C Track Bucks
> 2nd place: Plaque & $50 Indy R/C Track Bucks
> 3rd place: Plaque & $25 Indy R/C Track Bucks
> also a Plaque for Top Qualifiers​*
> Entry fees will be $20 per class ($10 if you have a membership for June). IRCR&H rules apply (we will be doing tech inspections). All other regular classes will be normal prices for the evening.​




12 car VTA main?


----------



## THE READER

Here's Chucky! said:


> 12 car VTA main?


no / no ==don't get crazy!!!


----------



## Waltss2k

Very nice Indy RC


----------



## Waltss2k

Will there be triple A main for Vta with inverted starts and running the track backwards for one of the three if there is a triple A main?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Wa-hoo!

As for Crispy, truth is, he'll be sitting on a beautiful Hawaiian beach somewhere, sipping a cold one, watching the sun go down with Hawaiian music in the background...

And he'll STILL wish he was racing at INDY RC that night instead!

:thumbsup::lol:


----------



## crispy

True... but only from 7 to 11 on Friday. The rest of the time I'll be juuuuust fine....


----------



## Indy Rc

Sorry guys the race is on the 28th at our normal time. I put the wrong date on the announcement.


----------



## crispy

Indy Rc said:


> *Starting Thursday June 6th IRCR&H will be having onroad practice on Thursdays throughout the Summer. Thanks for your continued support. :thumbsup: *​


Assuming that the track layout on Thursday is the track for Friday?


----------



## FrankNitti

Indy Rc said:


> *Starting Thursday June 6th IRCR&H will be having onroad practice on Thursdays throughout the Summer. Thanks for your continued support. :thumbsup: *​


COOL !!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Assuming that the track layout on Thursday is the track for Friday?


Layout doesn't matter.... getting TRACK TIME matters !!!!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

*Honda Performance Development in Brownsburg*

Last night my wife, Lisa, was invited to the new Honda Performance Development Simulator in Brownsburg. It was their invitation-only Grand Opening. She's the Assistant at the Brownsburg Chamber. So, she got invited and I didn't.  (I did get a cool Honda hat out of the deal however .)

She came home with a Honda USB that included a bunch of media photos. I've attached three. I have more if you want to see them.

They have created a simulator on site where they test out new chassis engineering developments and new engine/transmission developments. Last night, Bobby Rahal and Scott Dixon were both there using the simulator and demonstrating its capabilities to the attendees. Lisa talked with both drivers, and said she mostly kept saying, "I sure wish my husband was here to meet you guys."

Sheesh!

BTW, Brownsburg is having their big "Rev Rally" tonight starting at 6 PM out front of Town Hall. Many drivers and fun racing activities if you are out and about tonight and not running at Indy RC. Here's a link to the info about the Rev Rally:

http://www.brownsburg.org/egov/docs/1366749723247.htm


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Last night my wife, Lisa, was invited to the new Honda Performance Development Simulator in Brownsburg. It was their invitation-only Grand Opening. Since I'm no longer on the Board of Directors for the Brownsburg Chamber, I didn't get invited.  (I did get a cool Honda hat out of the deal however .)
> 
> She came home with a Honda USB that included a bunch of media photos. I've attached three. I have more if you want to see them.
> 
> They have created a simulator on site where they test out new chassis engineering developments and new engine/transmission developments. Last night, Bobby Rahal and Scott Dixon were both there using the simulator and demonstrating its capabilities to the attendees. Lisa talked with both drivers, and said she mostly kept saying, "I sure wish my husband was here to meet you guys."
> 
> Sheesh!
> 
> BTW, Brownsburg is having their big "Rev Rally" tonight starting at 6 PM out front of Town Hall. Many drivers and fun racing activities if you are out and about tonight and not running at Indy RC. Here's a link to the info about the Rev Rally:
> 
> http://www.brownsburg.org/egov/docs/1366749723247.htm


Glad to see Honda's upping their investment in Indy. with a new F1 engine in 2015, they could see a return to the glory days.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Im not a indy /F1 follower but I thought the Honda motor has won at Indy (500) since 2004 thru 2012....seems like a good run


----------



## crispy

All moved. Looking forward to racing tomorrow. I need the stress release.


----------



## BadSign

1BrownGuy said:


> Im not a indy /F1 follower but I thought the Honda motor has won at Indy (500) since 2004 thru 2012....seems like a good run


True, but they had no competition until last year. And Chevy's been feeding them a heavy dose of rear wing views this season


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

She said the two guys in the photos, that's their JOB to run the driving simulator all day! I guess any job could get boring after a while, but that one would have to be pretty dang sweet to do. She said they told her it was really not much different than a big PS3 running Gran Turismo.

We can't make it tonight due to family stuff. Sure wish we could. I really look forward to Friday nights at Indy RC.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

She said the two guys in the photos, that's their JOB to run the driving simulator all day! I guess any job could get boring after a while, but that one would have to be pretty dang sweet to do. She said they told her it was really not much different than a big PS3 running Gran Turismo.

We can't make it tonight due to family stuff. Sure wish we could. I really look forward to Friday nights at Indy RC.


----------



## Bolio 32

*Friday Night Videos*

I am taking a break from the VTA and USGT A Main Videos ... apparently there were some some complaints about me being on the track ... it is clear in the audio of the last race that I just posted ... Indy RC Raceway VTA A Main 05.17.13 ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhKHToADs04 ... which is odd since they asked me to provide a link to my You Tube Page on the shops Facebook Page ... since I have been doing the videos I have have been getting a lot of positive response ... just out of curiosity I ran a search on You Tube "Indy RC Raceway" ... After the adds my videos were # 3,4 and 6 ... next was my You tube page ... then 9,11,12,13,14,15.16,18,and 19 were also my videos of races at Indy RC Raceway ... as of 05.24.13 my you Tube Page had 2,596 views and well over 95% is Indy RC Raceway Videos ... I would be happy to resume the video postings but only if the racers and shop wants me to do so ... I will appreciate any and all feedback ... 

Thank You ...
Bruce ...


----------



## THE READER

Bolio 32 said:


> I am taking a break from the VTA and USGT A Main Videos ... apparently there were some some complaints about me being on the track ... it is clear in the audio of the last race that I just posted ... Indy RC Raceway VTA A Main 05.17.13 ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhKHToADs04 ... which is odd since they asked me to provide a link to my You Tube Page on the shops Facebook Page ... since I have been doing the videos I have have been getting a lot of positive response ... just out of curiosity I ran a search on You Tube "Indy RC Raceway" ... After the adds my videos were # 3,4 and 6 ... next was my You tube page ... then 9,11,12,13,14,15.16,18,and 19 were also my videos of races at Indy RC Raceway ... as of 05.24.13 my you Tube Page had 2,596 views and well over 95% is Indy RC Raceway Videos ... I would be happy to resume the video postings but only if the racers and shop wants me to do so ... I will appreciate any and all feedback ...
> 
> Thank You ...
> Bruce ...


we don't have any print out , on the race results any more . so your video is the only way to know who did what . so I like to see you resume your vid . , you do a great job Bruce !!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

Bruce, I think the problem is when the race director is getting ready to start the race then looks down and your still on the track getting close ups of the cars, I don't think there is is problem with you filming the race when your on the side line. Is there a way you can stay on the side and just use a zoom to get each car then zoom out to record the race before the race starts?

I enjoy watching your videos and I appreciate that you take the time to record the races and post them. :thumbsup:

David..


----------



## Indy Rc

Bolio 32 said:


> I am taking a break from the VTA and USGT A Main Videos ... apparently there were some some complaints about me being on the track ... it is clear in the audio of the last race that I just posted ... Indy RC Raceway VTA A Main 05.17.13 ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhKHToADs04 ... which is odd since they asked me to provide a link to my You Tube Page on the shops Facebook Page ... since I have been doing the videos I have have been getting a lot of positive response ... just out of curiosity I ran a search on You Tube "Indy RC Raceway" ... After the adds my videos were # 3,4 and 6 ... next was my You tube page ... then 9,11,12,13,14,15.16,18,and 19 were also my videos of races at Indy RC Raceway ... as of 05.24.13 my you Tube Page had 2,596 views and well over 95% is Indy RC Raceway Videos ... I would be happy to resume the video postings but only if the racers and shop wants me to do so ... I will appreciate any and all feedback ...
> 
> Thank You ...
> Bruce ...


I will talk to Jud this week and ask him but it seems to me that he was just trying to get that particular race going. I don't think he intended for you not to record them anymore. You are more than welcome to record the races for as long as you want Bruce, infact I prefer you did.


----------



## THE READER

apparently I upset someone in the A main race last night. cuz after the race he slamed my car twice after the race was over. so I would like to say to any one that that was in the A main last night , that im sorry if I got in any bodys way and or wreck them . . if I did it was just a racing accident , not any thing personnel. im sorry , its just not my style.

Bob Yelle


----------



## Waltss2k

I know I tangled with Brian Smith in the A main and I couldn't remember if it was my fault or not, but I didn't get a chance to talk with him after the race. I never race to wreck anyone intentional, infact I was told again lastnight that I race conservative and that I'm too nice on the track. I guess that's why it seems to never fail that at the start of every heat and main of both Vta and usgt I try to be easy and just get to and through the first couple of turns and I get wrecked and go straight to the back. I love running both classes and Vta has gotten to be the most competitive class around and I enjoy racing with everyone.


----------



## microed

Bolio 32 said:


> I would be happy to resume the video postings but only if the racers and shop wants me to do so ... I will appreciate any and all feedback ...
> 
> Thank You ...
> Bruce ...


I love the videos and think they are an asset to the shop and to the racers to have them on YouTube. They help me figure out what I am doing wrong, which is plenty.

-Ed


----------



## Waltss2k

The videos are a good way to go back and recap and see where I need to improve. You do a great job Bruce.


----------



## microed

1BrownGuy, you have a PM.

-Ed


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Bruce, I would prefer you NOT post videos. It's bad enough that you guys know how bad I drive. By putting them on the Internet, the entire planet knows it! On a quiet night, I can hear people in China laughing...

...JUST KIDDING! Keep up the good work! It's great to go back and watch the next day, and good marketing for the track too. Who could watch those and not want to come race?!


----------



## Matt P.

THE READER said:


> apparently I upset someone in the A main race last night. cuz after the race he slamed my car twice after the race was over. so I would like to say to any one that that was in the A main last night , that im sorry if I got in any bodys way and or wreck them . . if I did it was just a racing accident , not any thing personnel. im sorry , its just not my style.
> 
> Bob Yelle


That was me Bob. It was nothing intentional. I believe what happened was when the race was over I continued to go "race speed" through the twisty section after the straight away. Other drivers started to jump down from the stand and I lost sight of my car. I didn't think I hit anything but the wall, as somebody pulled me off the wall. Then I gunned it trying to turn around to drive my car back to where I was standing. I didn't see your car and plowed right into it. We were both stuck on the wall so I just hit the gas to shove both of us off.

I actually thought that was Chuck Ray's car until microed sent me a text saying you had posted something about it. So I apologize for hitting your car, but it was just a chain of air-headed things I did after the race was over and not on purpose.


----------



## Matt P.

Bolio 32 said:


> I am taking a break from the VTA and USGT A Main Videos ... apparently there were some some complaints about me being on the track ... it is clear in the audio of the last race that I just posted ... Indy RC Raceway VTA A Main 05.17.13 ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhKHToADs04 ... which is odd since they asked me to provide a link to my You Tube Page on the shops Facebook Page ... since I have been doing the videos I have have been getting a lot of positive response ... just out of curiosity I ran a search on You Tube "Indy RC Raceway" ... After the adds my videos were # 3,4 and 6 ... next was my You tube page ... then 9,11,12,13,14,15.16,18,and 19 were also my videos of races at Indy RC Raceway ... as of 05.24.13 my you Tube Page had 2,596 views and well over 95% is Indy RC Raceway Videos ... I would be happy to resume the video postings but only if the racers and shop wants me to do so ... I will appreciate any and all feedback ...
> 
> Thank You ...
> Bruce ...


So the one race were I TQ'd and there is no video proof? I enjoy your videos as well, and I remember last week when he said to get off the track. I think he was just letting you know that it was time to start and it came out sounding like he wanted you to stop all together which I don't think was case.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Walt did spin me in the vta main on the 1st lap, but it was just close racing. Kinda sucked because I dropped to the back. Still was able to challenge Chuck Ray for 3rd until I made my own mistake and dropped to the back again...ouch. Still had a lot of fun racing in the main with 8 pretty evenly matched cars. No hard feelings other than at myself for my poor qualifying.

Was cool to see a Parma Cuda do so well last night. That body is about the same dimensions as a shoe box and about as aerodynamic. Just goes to show that setup and driving are more important than the "best" body.

Again had a lot of fun in the a-main. There was a lot of great racing for position. Oh forgot to mention the 3rd 4th & 5th finished less than a 1/2 second apart.

One more quick thing. For anyone running a used belt drive car, make sure you know the size of your pulleys (xray). A few drivers had different pulleys than kit stock and it caused then to miscalculate their fdr. A good fdr in vta last night was around 3.75.


----------



## THE READER

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Walt did spin me in the vta main on the 1st lap, but it was just close racing. Kinda sucked because I dropped to the back. Still was able to challenge Chuck Ray for 3rd until I made my own mistake and dropped to the back again...ouch. Still had a lot of fun racing in the main with 8 pretty evenly matched cars. No hard feelings other than at myself for my poor qualifying.
> 
> Was cool to see a Parma Cuda do so well last night. That body is about the same dimensions as a shoe box and about as aerodynamic. Just goes to show that setup and driving are more important than the "best" body.
> 
> Again had a lot of fun in the a-main. There was a lot of great racing for position. Oh forgot to mention the 3rd 4th & 5th finished less than a 1/2 second apart.
> 
> One more quick thing. For anyone running a used belt drive car, make sure you know the size of your pulleys (xray). A few drivers had different pulleys than kit stock and it caused then to miscalculate their fdr. A good fdr in vta last night was around 3.75.


WOW was I off , I was running a 413 .--no wonder I was getting smoked


----------



## Waltss2k

I was running a 3.91 Bob.


----------



## smokefan

Well the Vodaphone F1 car is coming along nicely. I hope to make my debut in 2wks.


----------



## BadSign

smokefan said:


> Well the Vodaphone F1 car is coming along nicely. I hope to make my debut in 2wks.


Glad to hear that!
OT, there was a great 1:1 race in town today. Anybody there besides me?


----------



## Monti007

Looking for some good suggestions for USGT rims. Also, what compound of x pattern tire works best?

Monti


----------



## microed

BadSign said:


> Glad to hear that!
> OT, there was a great 1:1 race in town today. Anybody there besides me?


I was there! I have yet to catch my breath.

-Ed


----------



## crispy

Haven't missed one since 1986...

Great to see TK get one. Although I've found myself rooting for Marco this year.

Gee... wonder why...


----------



## Waltss2k

Monti007 said:


> Looking for some good suggestions for USGT rims. Also, what compound of x pattern tire works best?
> 
> Monti


Hpi has a BBS wheel that works great no flex, I believe you can get them in white, black and one other color. Tires X Pattern #4490 non belted. Some like the belted, but both are good.


----------



## microed

Matt's top qualifying VTA car from last Friday. The commies are taking over!


----------



## Waltss2k

I was at the race yesterday and what a awesome race for once, great weather. Both first and last wrecks happened right infront of us.


----------



## BadSign

Despite the yellow flag finish, I think it's the best 500 I've ever seen. No telling who would've won if it stayed green, but I think Marco was in the best position for that. Glad to see TK won, he's definately earned it.


----------



## smokefan

It was a fantastic race being TK fans it was great for us.


----------



## crispy

During that last yellow my daughter (who has been my track buddy for many years) was freaking out that TK wasn't going to win.

I told her that she needn't worry. Tony was going to snooker RHR coming down to the green and be in the lead when somebody stuffed it in the wall in turn one (where we sit).

Right after Dario did just that, the guy behind us asked if I had the next day's lottery numbers.

I really think that we'd be talking about a Munoz victory if it had gone green all the way.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Tony Kanaan is a great ambassador for any kind of racing. He seems to always have a smile and nice things to say when he is on camera.

----------

Of the 3 big races over the weekend, the Indy 500 was probably the best to watch. You really had no idea who was going to win until the last green lap.


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> Glad to hear that!
> OT, there was a great 1:1 race in town today. Anybody there besides me?


 
I was in a nice seat in the NWVista. This race was one of the best. I was amazed at the idea that they could go through two or three consecutive green flag stints and the pack never really broke up. I also felt that the track slowed in the last 100 laps. The cars just didn't look as fast as in the first 100. Weather appeared to change at that point as it felt a little warmer and the skies lightened a little.

My next question has to do with Newgarden. All the girls were faster than him. What's up with that?


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> My next question has to do with Newgarden. All the girls were faster than him. What's up with that?


His boss told him to let the girls win.:lol:










Just kidding.

I agree about the weather, you could see some cars change as the temperature came up. I think it helped the Penske cars. Might've hurt Carpenter.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

What the heck do you call this??!

http://www.rcdriver.com/rcd/index.php/cool-b-quadra-car-video/


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I would call it an interesting helicopter. I checked out the link provided and have a few thoughts.

While the wheels are large, the ground clearance isn't all that great. The wheels are mounted on hard points without moving suspension. Also, the tires are a very narrow. I don't think this is going to tackle very difficult terrain other than a flat surface with small sticks/rocks.

You might be thinking, "No problem, I'll just fly over difficult terrain". True, it looks to be a capable helicopter. But why make an r/c vehicle a hybrid at all. Save the complicated design and dedicate the resources to building a more durable and/or better flying helicopter.

The novelty of driving this vehicle will probably wear off quickly. However as a scale concept vehilce for the real world, this is very cool.


----------



## THE READER

IndyHobbies.com said:


> What the heck do you call this??!
> 
> http://www.rcdriver.com/rcd/index.php/cool-b-quadra-car-video/


that's Crispy soap box derby car


----------



## crispy

Let's bring four Friday and run them as a class. 

Imagine the tracks we could build...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> The novelty of driving this vehicle will probably wear off quickly. However as a scale concept vehilce for the real world, this is very cool.


When I think back of all the car/plane combos I've seen on the cover of Popular Mechanics over the years, I guess this is just another one of those. But, it is cool that it actually works. As for practical? Well...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I have some questions about the Indy Slots TT-01 class.

Recently I was helping someone with the most basic TT-01 car. The steering was very vague and I was wondering if it is worth upgrading any of the steering parts? If so, what is the most cost effective thing to do with the TT-01 steering system.

Another question I had about the basic car was about bushing vs. bearings. Obviously plastic bushings will eventually wear out. What size hub bearings do you need for the TT-01?

Another thing I noticed was that car was slow down the straights (due to the larger *61 tooth spur* gear). What is the best spur gear to use on a TT-01 and does Indy RC Raceway have those in stock?

My last question is about body posts. I helped mount a lower profile body, so the body posts ended up looking like telephone poles. Do most people just cut down their body posts or do they use something shorter? Does Indy RC Raceway stock Tamiya body posts that are shorter?

---------

Obviously the TT-01E or TT-01R are the best option to buy as they come with some of the basic upgrades that make the car more durable for club racing. But if you had one of the basic TT-01 kits, what inexpensive upgrades would you do and in what order? Also it would be nice to know what the part numbers are.


----------



## crispy

The only spurs available without doing "the spur mod" are the 55, the 58 and the 61. Everyone I know uses the 55. Most use a pinion in the 28-25 range.

Note the rules:

GEARING 
1. Must be Tamiya parts only.
2. 52t spur mod is illegal.
3. The highest gearing allowed in this class is a 55t spur and 28t pinion.


----------



## microed

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I have some questions about the Indy Slots TT-01 class.
> 
> Recently I was helping someone with the most basic TT-01 car. The steering was very vague and I was wondering if it is worth upgrading any of the steering parts? If so, what is the most cost effective thing to do with the TT-01 steering system.
> 
> Another question I had about the basic car was about bushing vs. bearings. Obviously plastic bushings will eventually wear out. What size hub bearings do you need for the TT-01?
> 
> Another thing I noticed was that car was slow down the straights (due to the larger *61 tooth spur* gear). What is the best spur gear to use on a TT-01 and does Indy RC Raceway have those in stock?
> 
> My last question is about body posts. I helped mount a lower profile body, so the body posts ended up looking like telephone poles. Do most people just cut down their body posts or do they use something shorter? Does Indy RC Raceway stock Tamiya body posts that are shorter?
> 
> ---------
> 
> Obviously the TT-01E or TT-01R are the best option to buy as they come with some of the basic upgrades that make the car more durable for club racing. But if you had one of the basic TT-01 kits, what inexpensive upgrades would you do and in what order? Also it would be nice to know what the part numbers are.


I would have not reservations about running the basic kit, with the addition of a bearing set and the aluminum steering blocks. The aluminum steering blocks do not aid steering, they are just more durable. Tamiya does not make them, a company called "Square" makes them and they can be found on Ebay. The polycarbonate blocks that come with the kit break way too easy. The stock wheels are weak too so I would replace those with the heavy duty 26mm ones. 

Aluminum steering knuckles - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tamiya-TT-0...adio_Control_Control_Line&hash=item51a92b31a6


----------



## Waltss2k

I will be there tomorrow night with a new toy. Gonna give this class one more try.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm trying to make sure I fixed anything that needed fixing from two weeks ago. Hope we can get to the track early tomorrow for some practice.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Formula 1 at Monaco is on NBC Sports Network (from 5/26 they say). Great to watch tonight.


----------



## smokefan

I should be ready next Fri for my F1 debut. I finished painting the body last night and now just adding a few small things. Excited to get back on some rug.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm happy you are going to be racing Jerry. However the number of people faster than me just increased, again!


----------



## ebtech1997

do you still run vta on friday


----------



## crispy

ebtech1997 said:


> do you still run vta on friday


Absolutely they run it. One of the biggest classes.

Standard USVTA rules, no driver figure needed.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Can we get a possible roll call on what esc's everyone is running in VTA at Indy RC? I am using a Novak Edge but have been put on to a Hobbywing 81020001 to help with my power issue since I seem to be the tortoise over that last few weeks. Lol! Was just curious what esc's everyone else was running.

Remember this coming Thursday is the first ever night of On-Road practice before Friday racing!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Novak GTB's in our two VTA's


----------



## crispy

Novak Edge and SS motor was plenty fast last night!


----------



## THE READER

novak havoc pro


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Spec-R for the win last night in VTA!!! (with a Novak Edge & 25.5 SS motor)

Big thanks to Gary Crispin for letting me try out his car in the main. His car/setup was much better last night than mine, so it really was a team effort. Maybe we can call it Team Crispy BS...lol.

My overall impression with his VTA Spec-R is that it was very easy & forgiving to drive. While the overall setup didn't perfectly match my driving style, it didn't hurt my consistancy during the main. I know with a few tweaks to the setup I could have taken at least 2 tenths off my laptimes.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Spec-R for the win last night in VTA!!! (with a Novak Edge & 25.5 SS motor)
> 
> Big thanks to Gary Crispin for letting me try out his car in the main. His car/setup was much better last night than mine, so it really was a team effort. Maybe we can call it Team Crispy BS...lol.
> 
> My overall impression with his VTA Spec-R is that it was very easy & forgiving to drive. While the overall setup didn't perfectly match my driving style, it didn't hurt my consistency during the main. I know with a few tweaks to the setup I could have taken at least 2 tenths off my laptimes.


All I know is that I've never seen you drive so smooth. You didn't turn in early into the boards once in seven minutes.

Maybe your driving style needs changed!!! 

By the way, you're welcome to work on my USGT S1. I cannot get it to handle like the VTA car. During my four week break I'm going to take it apart and rebuild it with the VTA setup on it and go from there.


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm running Novak GTB2.


----------



## regets ama

Here's Chucky! said:


> Can we get a possible roll call on what esc's everyone is running in VTA at Indy RC? I am using a Novak Edge but have been put on to a Hobbywing 81020001 to help with my power issue since I seem to be the tortoise over that last few weeks. Lol! Was just curious what esc's everyone else was running.
> 
> Remember this coming Thursday is the first ever night of On-Road practice before Friday racing!


Just a suggestion, before a new investment, make sure your throttle epa's are at 100%, no expo and re-calibrate your esc to your transmitter again. A couple of weeks ago Jonesy had the same issue, recalibrated, and then "got speed". 

Personal preference, I like my HobbyWing Juststock Club ESC.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Can you buy a Spec-R through the hobby shop or only online?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Indy RC Raceway is not a dealer for Spec-R parts. You would have to buy everything online.


----------



## Waltss2k

I should have hit jonsey up lastnight for some help on my usgt chassis.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Can you buy a Spec-R through the hobby shop or only online?


There's a convert!

I've told Rob a zillion times to call up and become the Midwest's largest Spec-R dealer so I wouldn't have to buy everything from TQ RC Racing.

He seems to think that there's not a lot of money to be made on a $129 car that doesn't break...


----------



## microed

Good job with the track layout last night! I enjoyed what little I got to run on it.

I was finally getting the TC3 to handle closer to my liking, then the motor started to act up again so I left early. Just did not feel like fighting with it any longer. I sent the motor back to Novak this morning, and frankly, I don't care if I ever see it again unless they can send me something that works consistently and runs like a motor should. I may try to put together a car for USGT.

*Chuck,* I am running the Hobbywing justock club spec esc and like it better than the Novak Edge I had before. Much easier to program with the program card than counting the blinking lights.

-Ed


----------



## Matt P.

I currently have the edge in my VTA. I have no problems with speed, but as others have said, I had to calibrate it with my transmitter a few times before I had any useful brakes.

I am thinking about throwing my speed passion cirtix club spec in the car. I may even buy the updated revention club spec. Just as microed said with the hobbywing, I really like setting up the speed passion speedos with the program card.

I've heard from several people that hobbywing and speed passion are the exact same thing, is that correct? If so, I will buy speed passion as it seems to be cheaper. Plus the SP warehouse is in Chicago, so shipping is cheap and fast. Although I would have no problem spending a few extra bucks on them if Indy RC stocked them.


----------



## BadSign

Even though I'm not in VTA, I have used both Speedpasion Cirtix Club Stock and the reventon Stock. The brakes on the Cirtix were pretty useless. I like the Reventon quite a bit in my F1, I think it would suit VTA, USGT, or 17.5 Blinky very well.


----------



## BadSign

Matt P. said:


> I
> I am thinking about throwing my speed passion cirtix club spec in the car. I may even buy the updated revention club spec. Just as microed said with the hobbywing, I really like setting up the speed passion speedos with the program card.


The cards aren't necessary to program the reventon. The instructions aren't the best, but they work.


----------



## Waltss2k

I have the Novak GTB2 in both my Vta and USGT cars and I have been running them from right out of the box and the breaks work great and the throttle is very responsive.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Anyone interested or know of anyone I have an unopened and sealed Associated 12r5.2 kit for sell. Will take $200. You can pick it up at my shop or I can bring it with me on a Friday night I'm available to race. I'll never get around to building it so save $50 and get a brand new unopened 12r5.5 kit. No trades...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Woohoo!

http://www.teamassociated.com/news/latest_products/1157-_Make_History_Again_with_the_RC10_Classic


----------



## jonesy112

BadSign said:


> Even though I'm not in VTA, I have used both Speedpasion Cirtix Club Stock and the reventon Stock. The brakes on the Cirtix were pretty useless. I like the Reventon quite a bit in my F1, I think it would suit VTA, USGT, or 17.5 Blinky very well.


+1 on the reventon stock. Cody nearly Tq'ed and set the fast lap yesterday up in Chicago against some pretty quick dudes in 17.5 blinky while running the reventon stock club.


----------



## cwoods34

Also had fast lap on their carpet track by two tenths against the same guys.... best bang for the buck ESC I have ever used..... I can't recommend it enough!


----------



## smokefan

I think i got my F1 car ready for Fri night. Will be good to see some onroad friends again.


----------



## BadSign

I'll be there as well. I'm sure to be a little rusty...


----------



## FrankNitti

Just a reminder... this Thursday is the first ON-ROAD practice day!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I know know if I'm allowed out of the house two nights a week. I'll have to ask for special permission for that.


----------



## regets ama

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Spec-R for the win last night in VTA!!!
> 
> My overall impression with his VTA Spec-R is that it was very easy & forgiving to drive. While the overall setup didn't perfectly match my driving style, it didn't hurt my consistancy during the main. I know with a few tweaks to the setup I could have taken at least 2 tenths off my laptimes.



It looked like a B Smith layout, it felt like a B Smith layout, and it drove like a B Smith layout, and sure enough, end result, Congrats to B Smith on the vta win. 

PS, nice job up north Cody!


----------



## FrankNitti

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I know know if I'm allowed out of the house two nights a week. I'll have to ask for special permission for that.


If you don't get permission to make it out this Thursday, I'll get with our fellow racers on Friday night and have everyone sign a "get out of Thursday night jail" card for you to give to your better half in hopes that you can make it next week.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## Indy Rc




----------



## crispy

I've been after Josh to have a big trophy race for some time now. So they go and do it when I'm I'm gone.


----------



## FrankNitti

Check the date on your flyer...the 29th is Saturday. So is the race on Friday the 28th or Sat the 29th??


----------



## microed

Anybody know where I can find some reasonably priced CVD's for the TC4? I don't expect the composite ones that came with it to last very long but if anyone can tell me what to expect with them, that would be great. The solid front axle that came with it must be very hard on the front ones. I just do not want to pay $40.00 for a set of four from Associated.

-Ed


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> Anybody know where I can find some reasonably priced CVD's for the TC4? I don't expect the composite ones that came with it to last very long but if anyone can tell me what to expect with them, that would be great. The solid front axle that came with it must be very hard on the front ones. I just do not want to pay $40.00 for a set of four from Associated.
> 
> -Ed


You can get four of the composite ones for $8. Or you can buy two Factory Team aluminum ones for $17. 

That's from my favorite online source but I'm sure Indy RC would be close in price.


----------



## Indy Rc

FrankNitti said:


> Check the date on your flyer...the 29th is Saturday. So is the race on Friday the 28th or Sat the 29th??


The 28th, the date is wrong on the flyer.


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> You can get four of the composite ones for $8. Or you can buy two Factory Team aluminum ones for $17.


Thanks Crispy. I want to get rid of the composite ones ASAP. I found the bones only version for $16.00 online, but I was hoping to get the whole thing for that price.

In the meantime, I put together a USGT car that I might run Friday. I will try it out Thursday, and if it works well, make my USGT debut on Friday.


----------



## Waltss2k

So what is going to be involved as Tech?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The cheapest and most durable solution for a TC4 using a solid front diff is NTC3 universal - Associated #2402. You will need (2) of these if you are replacing both sides on the front end. It is a complete stub axle and bone. It will cost around $11 for (1).

Here is a link to show you what they are (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCZD1&P=7).

I saw (1) on the wall today at Indy RC Raceway. I'm sure they can get another if you ask them to order it.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

regets ama said:


> It looked like a B Smith layout, it felt like a B Smith layout, and it drove like a B Smith layout, and sure enough, end result, Congrats to B Smith on the vta win...


Imagine if I had stayed at a Holiday Inn Express the night before


----------



## Indy Rc

*fixed*


----------



## Indy Rc

crispy said:


> I've been after Josh to have a big trophy race for some time now. So they go and do it when I'm I'm gone.


Trust me, it was completely on purpose.


----------



## Indy Rc

Waltss2k said:


> So what is going to be involved as Tech?


We will look at your car, weigh it (if needed under class rules) and make sure it is within in the guidelines of the rules on our website before the heats and mains each round. So make sure your electronics, batteries, wheels, tires, bodies & parts fall with in the guidelines of the classes. The person performing the tech will physically walk out on the track after the mains and re-inspect the top cars to make sure they are legal. If the racer picks up his own car before inspection they will be disqualified and it will fall to the next place driver. We will probably have someone that knows the rules inside and out represent each class for inspection.


----------



## crispy

Are you actually going to stay and work a Friday or are you speaking for Rob and Doug?


----------



## Indy Rc




----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Just bashing with my friends*

So what is going to be involved in tech because I'm definitely not cheating running a mod stater in my 25.5 or running double inserts in my tires or have a three cell stuffed in my two cell pack or have my esc in modified advanced timing mode but it is blinking like it's it sport mode... Whew, all that just to win nothing from getting first or last from week to week although it will pay off on the 28th! Did I say that out loud? LOL! :tongue:


----------



## crispy

_*Track Bucks®*_ ain't "nothing" Chuckie Boy!


----------



## Indy Rc

crispy said:


> Are you actually going to stay and work a Friday or are you speaking for Rob and Doug?


I don't understand the question but don't worry about explaining it, it's not that important. :wave:


----------



## Indy Rc

crispy said:


> _*Track Bucks®*_ ain't "nothing" Chuckie Boy!


I love the trade mark! LOL!


----------



## crispy

Indy Rc said:


> I don't understand the question but don't worry about explaining it, it's not that important. :wave:


It's just my way of saying I've missed you _(no ****)_. You haven't been there the last month's worth of Fridays...


Oh crap, the NBA is going to fine me now...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> _*Track Bucks®*_ ain't "nothing" Chuckie Boy!


Did you read my whole post dip shit or just pick out the parts to help your argument Mr. President? Lol! And I quote "pay off on the 28th". Duh nuh nuh yay I'm Crispy! Hahahahaha!


----------



## Indy Rc

crispy said:


> Oh crap, the NBA is going to fine me now...


I hope they do that way you won't be able to afford that trip and you can stay and race.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> It's just my way of saying I've missed you _(no ****)_. You haven't been there the last month's worth of Fridays...
> 
> 
> Oh crap, the NBA is going to fine me now...


He's been on a "special retreat"...


----------



## THE READER

I my not be there for that big race, I lost my hard driving skills years ago.

these days I just like running and having a good time with my friends and in a great racing facility.
thank you indy rc for being there for us.

Bob Yelle


----------



## crispy

I think the "Big Race" is going to look like a normal Friday with the addition of Track Bucks®...


----------



## FrankNitti

THE READER said:


> I my not be there for that big race, I lost my hard driving skills years ago.
> 
> these days I just like running and having a good time with my friends and in a great racing facility.
> thank you indy rc for being there for us.
> 
> Bob Yelle


Bob, I don't think I ever had or ever will have "hard driving skills"  I just like spending Friday nights with a great bunch of folks and enjoying myself. I consider it a victory when I make it through the night able to finish the heats and main without breaking anything. LOL 
So don't let your lack of "hard driving skills" stop you from coming out and having a good time, besides we can always use another MUSTANG on the track!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

will the track tomorrow for practice be up and ready to run on early, like on Friday?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*fridays almost here*






now come on FRIIIIDAAAAY!!!


----------



## smokefan

What time do the doors open Fri and what time does the racing start?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Gary McAllister said:


> New product release from McAllister Racing-
> 
> #295- 1970 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am VTA body- 1/10- 200mm
> 
> In 1970 Jerry Titus drove the Pontiac Firebird Trans Am in the Trans Am series that shared the same name. The body is one piece and comes with paint mask, overspray film, and head light decals.
> 
> Please support your local RC Dealer and ask for Mcallister Racing by name.
> 
> All McAllister Racing products are 100% made in the U.S.A.


Here is the link to the thread here on Hobbytalk with addtional pics. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4546705)












Here is a picture of a real car for comparison:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Looks cool, we'll get some and have in shop soon if available now.

Friday open at Noon, Racing at 7pm.


----------



## smokefan

See u guys fri after I get off work for some F1


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Got the body done for my F104W. Its a McAllister IndyCar body based on the Dallara. I know its not the fastest F1 on the track, but maybe that will help me keep the body in decent shape for while. It is neat how closely it fits the rear tires. That took a little careful trimming. Really low slung too. I was going to do the Home Depot look, but the decals I had would'nt fit the body quite right.


----------



## Indy Rc

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Please support your local RC Dealer and ask for Mcallister Racing by name.


I like this, alot of racers don't understand how important this statement is. It's a shame they finally get after the track is gone. BTW, IRCR&H can get Mcallister stuff in.


----------



## microed

Indy Rc said:


> I like this, alot of racers don't understand how important this statement is. It's a shame they finally get after the track is gone. BTW, IRCR&H can get Mcallister stuff in.


And you have ordered them for me on several occasions  They make several bodies that I really like.

-Ed


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Got the body done for my F104W. Its a McAllister IndyCar body based on the Dallara. I know its not the fastest F1 on the track, but maybe that will help me keep the body in decent shape for while. It is neat how closely it fits the rear tires. That took a little careful trimming. Really low slung too. I was going to do the Home Depot look, but the decals I had would'nt fit the body quite right.


Nice looking body. Can't wait to see it on the track.

-Ed


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

"Support your local hobby shop. If you buy there, they'll be there. If you don't, they won't." - IndyHobbies.com home page.


----------



## Monti007

Just a heads up, if any of the racers plan to attend the asphalt regionals on July 6th, there will be two club races on the 9th and 16th of June. So if any one wants to get some VTA or USGT practice in come on down! 

I have made it so that VTA is still 25.5 and USGT 21.5. 

Monti


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Got the body done for my F104W. Its a McAllister IndyCar body based on the Dallara. I know its not the fastest F1 on the track, but maybe that will help me keep the body in decent shape for while. It is neat how closely it fits the rear tires. That took a little careful trimming. Really low slung too. I was going to do the Home Depot look, but the decals I had would'nt fit the body quite right.


Looks cool, I'm just not 100% on the style of the body yet. You need to paint a Tony Kanaan one!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> "Support your local hobby shop. If you buy there, they'll be there. If you don't, they won't." - IndyHobbies.com home page.


As long as Indy RC can get it (is a dealer of the product) ordering at the shop is like ordering online, only difference is it keeps it in the family.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

TT01 Rides again!



Those rims and tires are the stock R-kit tires but premounted. Get em at Indy RC! I'll post the part numbers but they come in silver and white.


----------



## THE READER

Here's Chucky! said:


> TT01 Rides again!
> 
> 
> 
> Those rims and tires are the stock R-kit tires but premounted. Get em at Indy RC! I'll post the part numbers but they come in silver and white.


Chuck, that looks really coooll with that spoiler!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

White wheels with premounted R-kit (51023) tires...

93032 Tamiya ($25.39 for a complete set in a single pack)

Silver wheels with premounted R-kit (51023) tires...

53955 Tamiya ($37.98 for a complete set / $18.99 for a two pack is how they come)


----------



## Here's Chucky!

THE READER said:


> Chuck, that looks really coooll with that spoiler!!:thumbsup:


Thanks Bob. The bomber is back! :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

the reader said:


> chuck, that looks really coooll with that spoiler!!:thumbsup:


+100!


----------



## Indy Rc

The new Pontiac bodies are on the way!:thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

Here's Chucky! said:


> So what is going to be involved in tech because I'm definitely not cheating running a mod stater in my 25.5 or running double inserts in my tires or have a three cell stuffed in my two cell pack or have my esc in modified advanced timing mode but it is blinking like it's it sport mode... Whew, all that just to win nothing from getting first or last from week to week although it will pay off on the 28th! Did I say that out loud? LOL! :tongue:


. 
I thought you would say that.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Have my 2 HPI Camaros come yet? You were thinking May-ish they would release them.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is a link to the current USVTA & USGT rules, which include the latest VTA body (McAllister Firebird):
(http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html)

I have also copied/pasted the rules below. 



Copied from USVTA Rules Website said:


> Body Specifications:
> Late '60s to early '70s American pony car Vintage Trans-Am bodies *only*.
> 
> *Bolink part numbers:*
> BL2262 '68 Chevrolet Camaro
> Also known as RJ Speed Part # BOL2262
> BL2263 '65 Ford Mustang
> Also known as RJ Speed Part # BOL2263
> 
> *HPI part numbers:*
> 17510 - 1970 Plymouth AAR 'Cuda
> 7494 - 1968 Chevrolet Camaro
> 17531 - 1969 CHEVROLET CAMARO Z28
> 17508 - 1965 Ford Shelby GT-350
> 17519 - 1966 Ford Mustang GT
> 104926 - 1966 FORD MUSTANG GT COUPE BODY
> For the HPI Mustangs which are not provided with a spoiler:
> A lexan spoiler of 16mm total height from trunk deck, and overall chord of 20mm is allowable. All other bodies must use the spoiler included with that specific body set as intended. Built in spoilers may not be enhanced.
> 17546 - 1970 Ford Mustang Boss 302 (scale wing ok)
> 105106 - 1970 DODGE CHALLENGER BODY
> 
> *Parma part numbers:*
> 10143 - 1969 Z28 Camaro
> 10141 - 1970 Boss Mustang
> 10113 - 1970 'Cuda
> 
> *Pegasus Hobbies part numbers:*
> PGH4001 - 1970 Camaro SS
> PGH4002 - 1970 'Cuda
> PGH4003 - 1970 Mustang
> 
> *Protoform part numbers:*
> #1526 - J71
> 
> *McAllister Racing part numbers:*
> #286- 1969 Mustang body
> *#295- 1970 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am VTA body- 1/10- 200mm*
> 
> Body provided deck lid spoilers allowed (not wings). No additional skirts or raised/extended wings or air control surfaces allowed. Body must be trimmed at body trim lines. Front spoiler may be extended into body to provide durability. Full rear bumper required. It is highly preferred that bodies are detailed in race type livery in period-correct paint schemes. Fluorescent colors, wild graphics, chromes and non-period correct paint schemes are frowned upon. All cars _*must*_ have a number on the hood, both doors and trunk lid. Wheel covers of any type are NOT allowed.
> All cars must include a driver figure consisting of at least a head and shoulders.
> 
> *Driver Figure* part numbers (ANY suitable 1/10 driver figure is legal-these are readily available examples)
> 
> *HPI*
> #104815 INNER BODY SET FOR DT-1 TRUCK BODY
> 
> *Associated*
> 6180 Driver, unpainted, 1:10
> 
> *McAllister*
> #423 Stock Interior and Driver
> #419 SPRINT CAR DRIVER


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> Looks cool, I'm just not 100% on the style of the body yet. You need to paint a Tony Kanaan one!


Great paint job as usual, Scott. I nearly picked up some late 80's/ early 90's Indycar decals the other day, was planning a Rick Mears Pennzoil Special. Not to be, sadly.

I'm on the fence over the body style. At times I like the sidepods, I still think the nose looks awful (like all the previous Dallara cars, and especially those cheap looking upper elements on the front wing), I like the bodywork around the rear wing, but I can't get into the rear fenders. Overall, I still think it was the worst choice. The Lola and Swift looked so much better. C'est la vie.:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> I'm on the fence over the body style. At times I like the sidepods, I still think the nose looks awful (like all the previous Dallara cars, and especially those cheap looking upper elements on the front wing), I like the bodywork around the rear wing, but I can't get into the rear fenders. Overall, I still think it was the worst choice. The Lola and Swift looked so much better. C'est la vie.:beatdeadhorse:


The first time I saw the new body style was at the track. They had a car there sitting outside the Pagoda (Pagota?). Anyway, I didn't like it. Didn't like it at all. I agree with you there were better looking choices. I'm sure much of their decision had to do with politics and many other things besides the overall looks. 

Saying all that, when I watched the race this year, I thought they looked cool on the track. So, maybe its just something to get used to. And, the other thing is that its the only IndyCar body out there that I'm aware of that will fit on a F104 properly. Its really wide, so running the paint scheme along the lengthwise axis helped with that visually. 

I do like how low it is. I'll give it a try tomorrow night. I may not race it if there's enough F1's to make the heat. Since there's no breaks in the program () I have a hard time keeping up running three classes.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here is a link to the current USVTA & USGT rules, which include the latest VTA body (McAllister Firebird):
> (http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html)
> 
> I have also copied/pasted the rules below.


Thanks for posting the updated rules Brain. I know there was some concern about a body or two but now we all know what's what and good to go.

Had about a dozen show up to practice and play tonight. David Franklin won the 2 car 5 lap VTA challenge! Vroom, vroom.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Franklin gets in his zone, plants his feet on the Driver's Stand planks, squeezes his eyes down to a Clint Eastwood smolder and locks in the laser vision. Superhuman reaction actions... Unstoppable at that point!!!


----------



## FrankNitti

Here's Chucky! said:


> Thanks for posting the updated rules Brain. I know there was some concern about a body or two but now we all know what's what and good to go.
> 
> Had about a dozen show up to practice and play tonight. David Franklin won the 2 car 5 lap VTA challenge! Vroom, vroom.



The biggest challenge last night was seeing if me and Rob could complete a lap without hitting something. LOL 
It's funny how those track barriers jump out and hit your car as you go by them.


----------



## microed

Indy Rc said:


> The new Pontiac bodies are on the way!:thumbsup:


I meant what I said last night. Please save me one!

-Ed


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Thanks for posting the updated rules *Brain*.


Does that make you Pinky?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Brushless Motor Maintenence. I've not been doing nuntin' so I need to heed this:

http://www.rccaraction.com/blog/2013/06/07/how-to-clean-and-maintain-your-brushless-motor/#utm_source=MagnetMail&utm_medium=email&utm_term=HELLOSCOTTAOL.COM&utm_content=RCCAEnews_6.7.13&utm_campaign=How%20to%20maintain%20your%20brushless%20motor,%20Castles%20motor%20blower,%20and%20RCX%20on%20TV%21


----------



## BadSign

On my way to the track now- I'll have a spare F1 car if anyone wants to race it!


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Brushless Motor Maintenence. I've not been doing nuntin' so I need to heed this:
> 
> http://www.rccaraction.com/blog/201...s motor, Castles motor blower, and RCX on TV!


Don't forget to true your rotor...


----------



## smokefan

Guys had alot of fun racing f1. Will be back in a couple wks.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> Don't forget to true your rotor...


How do you do that with simple Stone Age tools? 

Glad you had a great first night with your F1 Jerry. It hooked up! Also glad guys like you, Chuck F. and others that have a long drive home arrive safely. I know I was tired driving home and I'm only 30 minutes away. 

Maybe Indy RC can just let us set up tents and do a campout on the track in the future so we don't have to drive home late? We wouldn't make a camp fire on the carpet, promise!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's pictures from F1 last night. Sorry I didn't run mine in the actual racing, but I wanted to keep the IndyCar body new for a least one more week. Missing are several of our regulars in F1. Hopefully they will be back soon.


----------



## Indy Rc

That yellow car doesn't look Tamiya to me.


----------



## smokefan

Looks like a F1 to me lol


----------



## Indy RC Results

*Indy RC Tamiya F1 Rules*

Indy RC Tamiya F1 Rules are below.








[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Indy Rc

Mccallister bodies are in.


----------



## microed

Indy Rc said:


> Mccallister bodies are in.


Save me a Pontiac. I will pick it up at Thursday nights practice.

-Ed


----------



## smokefan

made some adjustments to my f1 car it should be better, cant wait to get back down for some action


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kyle and I won't be there Friday. We've got company coming in.


----------



## smokefan

Scott I wont be there this fri either but I hope to be down the following one.


----------



## Indy Rc

microed said:


> Save me a Pontiac. I will pick it up at Thursday nights practice.
> 
> -Ed


Already done Ed.:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

smokefan said:


> made some adjustments to my f1 car it should be better, cant wait to get back down for some action



Hardly necessary, you were fast enough on Friday! Had a lot of fun racing with you last Friday, Jerry. Let us know wheen you're coming bank!




IndyHobbies.com said:


> Kyle and I won't be there Friday. We've got company coming in.


 
Company Schmompany. Tell them to come back Saturday instead. Or come watch Friday.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> Company Schmompany. Tell them to come back Saturday instead. Or come watch Friday.


I thought about it! They are coming from Nashville, TN. When they said, "we will get there about 4 PM Friday," I thought...nuts!


----------



## smokefan

BadSign said:


> Hardly necessary, you were fast enough on Friday! Had a lot of fun racing with you last Friday, Jerry. Let us know wheen you're coming bank!
> Dont know if the adjustments will work or not lol I had a great time racing with you guys


----------



## BadSign

Indy Rc said:


> That yellow car doesn't look Tamiya to me.


 It looks fairly inexpensive.



Indy RC Results said:


> Indy RC Tamiya F1 Rules are below.


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

So the new TRF101 will be legal? It doesn't include a body or proper tires.
http://www.tamiyausa.com/items/radi...t-indy-cars-36100/rc-trf101-chassis-kit-42252


----------



## Indy RC Results

BadSign said:


> It looks fairly inexpensive.
> 
> Tamiya chassis only, rules have been in place for nearly a year now.


[/QUOTE]

So the new TRF101 will be legal? It doesn't include a body or proper tires.
http://www.tamiyausa.com/items/radi...t-indy-cars-36100/rc-trf101-chassis-kit-42252[/QUOTE]

The above Tamiya F1 kit is legal once you purchase, paint, put a body on it and then purchase and install the legal tires and wheels, all of which can be found in the rules.


----------



## Indy RC Results

These are two more Tamiya F1 chassis available (order and purchase at Indy RC!) that are legal as well...

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCLHT&P=7

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBWXM&P=7


----------



## BadSign

*F1 Tires*

For anyone thinking of joining the F1 class, here's the best tires around- 
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCUDP&P=SM
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCUDR&P=SM

Pay no attention to the hardness ratings, no other tire can match them. And they will last an entire season of racing!

You will need the Tamiya foam wheels to mount them:
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCLWM&P=7
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXXPZ2&P=7

All available through IRC&H


----------



## BadSign

For the record, the best chassis available now are the F104 based cars with the standard (narrow) front end. These include the 

F104 Pro
F104x1
F104 Vodafone McLaren Mercedes MP4-24
F104 Ferrari F60
F104 Ferrari F2012
F104V.2
Avoid the cars designated as F104W, as they use a wider front end and different front wheel, not compatible with Tamiya's best rubber tires

Wolf
Lotus Type 79
Ferrari 643
F104W GP
Lotus Type 102B
McLaren MP 4/5B Honda


----------



## BadSign

And I won't be there tonight either- too many kids to drive all over the place. See you all next week.


----------



## smokefan

How many of you guys will run your F1 cars on the 28th? trying to fig out if I should make the drive down or not. BTW I won last wk with a mostly box stock F104 Vodaphone MP-24
I did put the option tires on it and turnbuckles other than that it's stock.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kyle and I will plan on F1 that night Jerry. 

I bought this body upstairs at Indy RC. I've airbrushed a couple of the HPI Boss Mustangs, but none for myself. "Big Ed's PIZZA" is a legendary place in Oak Ridge, TN. Great pizza! (I lived there for about 10 years and my Dad still does.) I tried to make it as scale looking as possible and like a race car you would see on the track back in the day. Its on my TC3 chassis.

Thanks to Jonesy/Rockstar Paint for the custom paint masks. That's what made it work so good. No way I could have cut that art of Big Ed by hand! Wish I could run tonight with you guys. Plan to next weekend!


----------



## BadSign

smokefan said:


> How many of you guys will run your F1 cars on the 28th? trying to fig out if I should make the drive down or not. BTW I won last wk with a mostly box stock F104 Vodaphone MP-24
> I did put the option tires on it and turnbuckles other than that it's stock.


I'll be there.


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Kyle and I will plan on F1 that night Jerry.
> 
> I bought this body upstairs at Indy RC. I've airbrushed a couple of the HPI Boss Mustangs, but none for myself. "Big Ed's PIZZA" is a legendary place in Oak Ridge, TN. Great pizza! (I lived there for about 10 years and my Dad still does.) I tried to make it as scale looking as possible and like a race car you would see on the track back in the day. Its on my TC3 chassis.


So that is where that body went! No wonder I could not find it Thursday when I was there. Did get a new Pontiac Trans Am to paint while I was there though. 

Looks really good. Should show up well on the track.

-Ed


----------



## Matt P.

BadSign said:


> So the new TRF101 will be legal? It doesn't include a body or proper tires.
> http://www.tamiyausa.com/items/radi...t-indy-cars-36100/rc-trf101-chassis-kit-42252


That chassis alone may get me into F1. I've been reading about the 101 for a while now, but didn't know it was going to be so impressive.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Kyle and I will plan on F1 that night Jerry.
> 
> I bought this body upstairs at Indy RC. I've airbrushed a couple of the HPI Boss Mustangs, but none for myself. "Big Ed's PIZZA" is a legendary place in Oak Ridge, TN. Great pizza! (I lived there for about 10 years and my Dad still does.) I tried to make it as scale looking as possible and like a race car you would see on the track back in the day. Its on my TC3 chassis.
> 
> Thanks to Jonesy/Rockstar Paint for the custom paint masks. That's what made it work so good. No way I could have cut that art of Big Ed by hand! Wish I could run tonight with you guys. Plan to next weekend!


Can't say I'm happy with those colors...


----------



## Waltss2k

I had a great night of racing lastnight. My usgt is getting there, made some changes to my Vta and It's not where I want it yet but close. And my new 1/12 just needs the right tire compounds ( which will be here today) and I can start tweaking. I must say that have have been to a couple other tracks to race onroad and the closest racing that I have seen and been a part of has and is here at Indy RC. I ts great to race with a great group of guy's that I call friends. Even though people don't know how to take me at time's .


----------



## BadSign

Matt P. said:


> That chassis alone may get me into F1. I've been reading about the 101 for a while now, but didn't know it was going to be so impressive.


I think the front end will be the difference maker. The roll center will be low and stay centered.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Can't say I'm happy with those colors...


Yellow and orange? I thought your colors were yellow and white..mostly. :thumbsup:



microed said:


> So that is where that body went! No wonder I could not find it Thursday when I was there. Did get a new Pontiac Trans Am to paint while I was there though.
> 
> Looks really good. Should show up well on the track.
> 
> -Ed


Thanks Ed. Sorry if I snagged one you wanted! I think it had been there a while and the bag was already opened. So, I was a little worried about that, but all the pieces were there. Actually, I was thinking 68 Camaro when I started the project, but the Boss Mustang is a great looking body. Sits a little high, but I hope that won't cause any problems. I think its the only VTA body that allows a scale wing too.


----------



## BATTMAN

Indy Rc said:


> *fixed*


this is still in effect?..

whats needed to race there?


----------



## smokefan

Yep race is on, bring a rules compliant car or cars and have a good time. I believe the rules are on page 1 of the thread or one of the regulars can point you to them.


----------



## Waltss2k

What class or classes are you wanting to run Battman?


----------



## BATTMAN

Usvta usgt


----------



## crispy

BATTMAN said:


> Usvta usgt


Official/Standard/National rules (minus driver figure - not req'd) and you're good to go.

No special house rules here.


----------



## crispy

BTW, I do want to say thanks to Indy RC for just running the standard/National rules. 

I read all of these forums where guys talk about all of the deviations from the standard rules to the point of absurdity. Why do they bother to call it VTA when you're allowing any 25.5 or 21.5s or any ESC, etc etc etc.

Just sticking to the standard rules is easy and it works. And the car is setup and ready for any big event.


----------



## BadSign

Fixed Again:wave:


----------



## BATTMAN

crispy said:


> Official/Standard/National rules (minus driver figure - not req'd) and you're good to go.
> 
> No special house rules here.


what about chair table powerstrip ect?


----------



## crispy

BATTMAN said:


> what about chair table powerstrip ect?


All provided.


----------



## FrankNitti

BATTMAN said:


> what about chair table powerstrip ect?


Battman, below is a link to our last USVTA race, you can get an ideal on the size of the track and a pretty good ideal of the pits.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=AoQE-EVjHvI


----------



## crispy

Watching the video makes me sad... 

Partly because I won't be back for four more weeks, but mainly because you're letting Rob make the A-main...


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Watching the video makes me sad...
> 
> Partly because I won't be back for four more weeks, but mainly because you're letting Rob make the A-main...


LOL.... "letting Rob make the A main" Let's just say that MUSTANG is getting fast!!!
Just two weeks of Thursday on road practice and it has paid off.


----------



## BATTMAN

thanks guys...


----------



## FrankNitti

BATTMAN said:


> thanks guys...


Your Welcome, hope you can make it up. I know a few of us is coming down to the Southern Nats this Sept.


----------



## BATTMAN

Im making plans now...thanks


----------



## smokefan

Looking like I will be down the 28th for some F1 action.


----------



## BATTMAN

hotel info and schedule please


----------



## Indy Rc

BATTMAN said:


> hotel info and schedule please


http://www.lq.com/lq/properties/propertyProfile.do?propId=6331
http://www.ihg.com/holidayinnexpress/hotels/us/en/indianapolis/indjz/hoteldetail
Thursday: onroad practice 12 noon -10pm
Friday: onroad practice 12 noon racing begins @7pm


----------



## crispy

My room is already reserved for that night... 










I'm still going to miss running. I'll have to figure out some way to get over it. Oh yeah... maybe this:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Those are pretty fruity drinks for a manly man like you Crispy.


----------



## Indy Rc

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Those are pretty fruity drinks for a manly man like you Crispy.


Kind of what I was thinking.


----------



## BATTMAN

looks like Ill see you guys next Friday...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Josh ordered 2 of the new ProtoForm Camaro bodies for me. They look cool without even putting paint on them! Hope to get some airbrush time soon. I don't think I'm even going to do anything fancy. The body speaks for itself. Different looking spoiler on the rear. I like that too! Future USGT car at Indy RC!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

(QUESTION FOR INDY RC RACEWAY STAFF)

How many rounds of qualifying are you planning to run for the trophy race on Friday June 28, 2013?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

(note: I am not an employee of Indy RC Raceway)

As far as the Indy RC Raceway facility, it is located in a well lit strip mall with plenty of parking. It has an on site hobby shop that also sells snacks/beverages. As far as specific details, here are some off the top of my head:

*PITS*
- covered main entry with handicap access
*- *50+ individual pit spaces
- facility provided folding chairs
- power outlet and/or power strip at every pit table
- well lit & fully heated/air-conditioned
- air-compressor
- clean bathroom

*Track*
*- *"small" ozite carpet track
- elevated driver's stand with direct access to track
- CRC clik-trak barriers
- AMB & MRT personal transponders work with timing & scoring system (track has transponders available)
- track director located above track with a P/A system
- typical laps in VTA are around 10 seconds (depending on layouts)

*Hobbyshop*
- on site shop located upstairs that will special order parts
- normally have USGT & VTA wheels/tires in stock
- normally have ROAR legal lipo batteries in stock (at a good price)
- normally have VTA & blinky electronics in stock
- normally have Spektrum & 2.4 radio equipment in stock
- also have good deals on used equipment
- have decent selection of 64 pitch pinion/spurs (as well as 48 pitch)

*Location*
- located within 1 mile of interstate exit (I-465 & Emerson)
- Most major fast food restaurants located north on Emerson (between track & I-465)
- located in strip mall with food (Chinese & bar)
- located near shopping (Wal-mart, K-mart)
- located near hotels (Emerson & I-465)

----------

Basically Indy RC Raceway is a good indoor facility that offers very close racing on a "small" indoor carpet track.


----------



## Bolio 32

*Photos of Pit Tables*



IndyRC_Racer said:


> (note: I am not an employee of Indy RC Raceway)
> 
> As far as the Indy RC Raceway facility, it is located in a well lit strip mall with plenty of parking. It has an on site hobby shop that also sells snacks/beverages. As far as specific details, here are some off the top of my head:
> 
> *PITS*
> - covered main entry with handicap access
> *- *50+ individual pit spaces
> - facility provided folding chairs
> - power outlet and/or power strip at every pit table
> - well lit & fully heated/air-conditioned
> - air-compressor
> - clean bathroom
> 
> *Track*
> *- *"small" ozite carpet track
> - elevated driver's stand with direct access to track
> - CRC clik-trak barriers
> - AMB & MRT personal transponders work with timing & scoring system (track has transponders available)
> - track director located above track with a P/A system
> - typical laps in VTA are around 10 seconds (depending on layouts)
> 
> *Hobbyshop*
> - on site shop located upstairs that will special order parts
> - normally have USGT & VTA wheels/tires in stock
> - normally have ROAR legal lipo batteries in stock (at a good price)
> - normally have VTA & blinky electronics in stock
> - normally have Spektrum & 2.4 radio equipment in stock
> - also have good deals on used equipment
> - have decent selection of 64 pitch pinion/spurs (as well as 48 pitch)
> 
> *Location*
> - located within 1 mile of interstate exit (I-465 & Emerson)
> - Most major fast food restaurants located north on Emerson (between track & I-465)
> - located in strip mall with food (Chinese & bar)
> - located near shopping (Wal-mart, K-mart)
> - located near hotels (Emerson & I-465)
> 
> ----------
> 
> Basically Indy RC Raceway is a good indoor facility that offers very close racing on a "small" indoor carpet track.


Here are photos of Pit Tables


----------



## Indy Rc

IndyRC_Racer said:


> (QUESTION FOR INDY RC RACEWAY STAFF)
> 
> How many rounds of qualifying are you planning to run for the trophy race on Friday June 28, 2013?


Normal program (3 rounds) except we will be teching the trophy classes.


----------



## BATTMAN

GREAT INFO GUYS(Brian)...cant wait to get there to play


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Bad Mercedes!!

http://formula-one.speedtv.com/article/f1-guilty-mercedes-banned-from-young-driver-test


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Bad Mercedes!!
> 
> http://formula-one.speedtv.com/article/f1-guilty-mercedes-banned-from-young-driver-test


Slap on the wrist. A totally illegal test session with a current era car for a (surprise) struggling major manufacturer. Considering Benetton was booted out for crashgate and McLaren stripped of their points for industrial espionage, Mercedes should have been fined heavily. But with them supplying engines to 6 cars and their board not happy about the factory team's performance, I'm not surprised.


----------



## BadSign

Sorry I missed out on another Friday night. 2 of my kids are appearing in a local play, and tonight was the big premiere.


----------



## bertottius

Hi everyone. Looking forward to coming out on Friday. Should be a nice little drive from NJ. Your facility looks awesome!!:thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

*LeMans*

Nice to see former Indy RC driver driver Martin Plowman leading at LeMans in P2.

Hope he brings it home.

Update: Plowey wins LeMans!

Seems weird to think that a LeMans winner has been racing the little cars with us at little old Slots...


----------



## Waltss2k

Great to watch Martin and his team win there class in the 24 hours of LeMans.


----------



## BATTMAN

what tire sauce is allowed?...or what is everyone using?


----------



## bertottius

BATTMAN said:


> what tire sauce is allowed?...or what is everyone using?


I think I read on here they were using Paragon in the black can and SXT.


----------



## BadSign

bertottius said:


> I think I read on here they were using Paragon in the black can and SXT.


Tire sauce is wide open.


----------



## smokefan

Brian F1 fri?


----------



## BadSign

I think so.


----------



## bertottius

So, how many entries are you expecting for VTA this Friday?


----------



## Waltss2k

What's pit space going to be. Is it going to be tightened up? And will there be any reserved pit space? If I come up on Thursday for practice can I mark my space?


----------



## Indy Rc

Waltss2k said:


> What's pit space going to be. Is it going to be tightened up? And will there be any reserved pit space? If I come up on Thursday for practice can I mark my space?


2 spots per 6' table, 3 per 8' table. We will not be reserving pits. If you want to come to practice night and put a towel down that's fine but IRCR&H will not be responsible for keeping track of your pit area or your towel if it gets moved or disappears.


----------



## Waltss2k

Indy Rc said:


> 2 spots per 6' table, 3 per 8' table. We will not be reserving pits. If you want to come to practice night and put a towel down that's fine but IRCR&H will not be responsible for keeping track of your pit area or your towel if it gets moved or disappears.


Ok. Thanks.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Looking forward to Friday and seeing some new faces... Welcome to Indy!


----------



## smokefan

I will head down fri right after work for some F1. Scott u in? Btw I have a Revtech 17.5 with a high torque stator and dyno slip for sale ran 1 wknd last fall. Look me up Fri if interested willing to trade


----------



## BATTMAN

bertottius said:


> I think I read on here they were using Paragon in the black can and SXT.


ok thx


----------



## THE READER

regets ama you have pm


----------



## BATTMAN

bertottius said:


> So, how many entries are you expecting for VTA this Friday?


Im in...and USGT


----------



## crispy

bertottius said:


> So, how many entries are you expecting for VTA this Friday?


I'm normally a "regular" and we have about 18 (three heats of six) on a normal Friday. I can usually count another six to eight locals that have VTA cars that aren't there on a given night.

I would say there should be at least 20-24 locals plus out-of-towners on top of that.

That being said... I won't be there.  Josh intentionally scheduled this race when I'm on vacation. I guess they don't want a Spec-R stealing the show!


----------



## bertottius

crispy said:


> I'm normally a "regular" and we have about 18 (three heats of six) on a normal Friday. I can usually count another six to eight locals that have VTA cars that aren't there on a given night.
> 
> I would say there should be at least 20-24 locals plus out-of-towners on top of that.
> 
> That being said... I won't be there.  Josh intentionally scheduled this race when I'm on vacation. I guess they don't want a Spec-R stealing the show!


Lol I gotcha. That's a pretty good turnout.


----------



## Matt P.

Me and my Russian car plan on being there. I already know I won't be getting off work Friday until 5 or later. Hopefully there will be a spot for Sputnik and I.

If not, I will still come by to watch for a while.


----------



## davidl

*Personal message*

Regets Ama, you have a PM.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

How well have the HPI X-Pattern D compound pre-mounted tires been working in the USGT class lately?

Info would help a former racer make the right purchase to race this Friday. Thanks.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> How well have the HPI X-Pattern D compound pre-mounted tires been working in the USGT class lately?
> 
> Info would help a former racer make the right purchase to race this Friday. Thanks.


You know I've been using those Vintage fronts all the way around right? Well I bought the D compound x-pattern tires figuring that since the vintage tires were working for me, maybe it was the compound and not the pattern or the extra 2mm that was working.

Well it worked. I like the D compound better than the Pro compound for that carpet. Not saying they'll last, but they worked.


----------



## BATTMAN

+1...I use the pre-mount or the D-compound as well....the Pro or Belted seems to work better on asphalt


----------



## Waltss2k

If its any concoction I've been running the X Pattern non belted. The thing with the non belteds are that the newer version comes with a split thicker foam insert ant they balloon the tires after there mounted and they make it so that the only contact is the center of the tire. The best non belteds are the older ones and they have a one piece foam insert which is a way better foam and after there mounted they are flat and squared off to give you a full contact. The problem is now I don't think anyone in Indy is able to get there hands on the older one because now all I can find are the newer ones. I know a few of us have taken our older non belteds and cut the rubber away to reuse the foams. How this helps.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

smokefan said:


> I will head down fri right after work for some F1. Scott u in? Btw I have a Revtech 17.5 with a high torque stator and dyno slip for sale ran 1 wknd last fall. Look me up Fri if interested willing to trade


Kyle and I will both be there on Friday Jerry. I'll have my F1 if needed as well, but don't plan on running F1 if there's plenty. 

I airbrushed the new Camaro ZL1 body from Protoform last night. I really like it! Strange that it was ORANGE when I got done with it.  I don't know how that happens...

Josh ordered the bodies in for me upstairs a couple of weeks ago. This Camaro body is for 190mm, so, you can see in the photo that the 3mm offset wheels are too wide unless I want to trim out the wheel wells more. I think I'll just run 0mm offsets instead. The HPI version is 200mm.


----------



## xtreme

A handful of us from Summit are headed down Friday afternoon as well!


----------



## Waltss2k

xtreme said:


> A handful of us from Summit are headed down Friday afternoon as well!


:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

I will be there for F1 and 12th


----------



## big_dave_man

Scott - That Camaro body is awesome! Nice job!

There are 6 coming down from Ft. Wayne last I checked. Only 5 racing. I think we're all running VTA only. Should be there around 5 or 5:30.


----------



## Waltss2k

big_dave_man said:


> Scott - That Camaro body is awesome! Nice job!
> 
> There are 6 coming down from Ft. Wayne last I checked. Only 5 racing. I think we're all running VTA only. Should be there around 5 or 5:30.


:thumbsup: can't wait to see you guys again and always a pleasure racing with you guy's from Summit.


----------



## bertottius

Butterfly's are officially here!! I can't wait!! Should be on the road by 2 a.m. and then I'm on my way to Indy!!


----------



## smokefan

Badsign pm sent


----------



## BadSign

...and replied to.


----------



## smokefan

Thank you sir. See u all Fri night


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The Fort Wayners are hoping to pit together if possible they said. Should be a really fun night for everyone, too much fun!


----------



## BATTMAN

car packed and ready to roll...alarm set...5am here we come


----------



## crispy

Wish I was going to be there to see all these crazy people driving in from far away.


----------



## big_dave_man

crispy said:


> Wish I was going to be there to see all these crazy people driving in from far away.


Who you calling crazy? :lol:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Wish I was going to be there to see all these crazy people driving in from far away.


Yes, but by you not being there Gary, they will go away with a better impression of the track. 

Just kidding!!! Wish you could race tonight too.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Gary, you missed your chance to personally give Battman some good-natured ribbing about not having the Spec-R on the sign-up list for the VTA Southern Nats.

Looking forward to a good night of racing.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Gary, you missed your chance to personally give Battman some good-natured ribbing about not having the Spec-R on the sign-up list for the VTA Southern Nats.
> 
> Looking forward to a good night of racing.


I'm hoping you can do that for me. Since the only time you've won the a-main lately was when you were wheeling that Spec-R...


----------



## crispy

So..., how many Vta there tonight?


----------



## nutz4rc

I was visiting and watching tonight. There were five heats of VTA. I think there were at least five or six in each heat; maybe more. I was talking with some old friends as well as watching and didn't actually count the number of cars per heat.


----------



## BadSign

Lots of fun last night. Following Monti, David, and Steve in 1/12 is a good learning experience for anyone. Sorry Chuck P had to leave early, hope your feeling better.

VTA A-main was a great race to watch. Congrats to Jonesy, Cody and Myron for putting on a clean show.


----------



## nutz4rc

I checked the rules link on the website but don't see anything for 1/12. What are the motor, ESC, and batt rules, please? Thanks.


----------



## Matt P.

nutz4rc said:


> I checked the rules link on the website but don't see anything for 1/12. What are the motor, ESC, and batt rules, please? Thanks.


I believe they go by the standard ROAR rules for "stock" 1/12. 17.5 motor. Any ESC in blinky mode, 1s 3.7 battery, foam tires of course.


----------



## Matt P.

crispy said:


> So..., how many Vta there tonight?


I counted 24 just before mains. I believe there were at least 2 that left early.

I want to thank Indy RC for putting on a great race last night. I didn't do all that well, but had a great time anyways. Nice to see a lot of out-of-towners coming in to enjoy our home track.


----------



## nutz4rc

Matt P. said:


> I believe they go by the standard ROAR rules for "stock" 1/12. 17.5 motor. Any ESC in blinky mode, 1s 3.7 battery, foam tires of course.


Matt,

Thanks. I have everything I need to do one in addition to the VTA I am building. I appreciate the fast response.


----------



## jonesy112

Thanks to the staff of Indy R/C last night for a well run program and a great trophy race with nice awards and prizes. The event went very smoothly . 

That VTA A main was one of the most enjoyable races I have ever been a part of. Myron and Cody raced hard for clean for the entire main and it was anyone's race up until we crossed the line at the end. I also don't know if I have ever traded the lead back and forth as much as Cody and myself did for a few laps towards the end there. I was mentally spent by the time that race was over. 

Thanks again for an enjoyable evening.


----------



## xtreme

Thanks to Indy RC for a great show last night from all of us at Summit. Well worth the trip! Expecially being able to bump from the C to the B then on to the A in VTA! Got my money's worth! LOL Great to see some friends again and make some new ones.
Sam Bailey


----------



## smokefan

Had a great time last night. Gonna try to sort out a few issues with my F1 car hope to be back down soon.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

*Indy RC*, do you have Balsa Wood Airplanes in stock?

I thought I saw some a while back.


----------



## Indy Rc

Thanks to everybody that made it out last night it was alot of fun! Congrats to all of the winners!:thumbsup:


Maybe next time we can get a few more regulars to come out and race also.:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

MicroRacerM18 said:


> *Indy RC*, do you have Balsa Wood Airplanes in stock?
> 
> I thought I saw some a while back.


We have had them before just give me a call on Monday Ed and I will get what you want in.:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's the photos I took last night at the race. We had a good time too. Personally, it was great for me to actually get there early for once and have plenty of set up time and practice. I didn't get any hardware, but my driving was much more consistent than normal. Thanks again Indy RC!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

A few more event photos...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I thought the event was run really well last night...

Jonesy's paint was super cool. So was that 1st Place award behind it!

Bob C. I have your rechargeable AA batteries & charger and will get them to you this week!


----------



## THE READER

cool pictures !! and a great event indy rc.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

congrats to Jonesy for first place vta.,-- and to Bruce Olson for great vid of the event . man Cody and Jonesy had a great race, !!! they showed us how it is done.:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Hope everyone had fun and got home safe.

Good job Jonesy, hope you and Cody can come by more often on club night.

TT01 was most fun for me trying to keep up with Spanky. Good job Chris! Speaking of TT01, where did all of them go?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I took high resolution photos but reduced their size so they'd load on this page. If you want one of those pictures in its original form, just PM me with your email and I'll send it to you. 

Scott


----------



## bertottius

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I took high resolution photos but reduced their size so they'd load on this page. If you want one of those pictures in its original form, just PM me with your email and I'll send it to you.
> 
> Scott


Thanks Indyhobbies! I had a great time meeting the good folks over there. I love the track and the facility is second to none. I battled a bad servo all day but still was totally worth it. Just a great time racing. Thanks again!


----------



## BATTMAN

Thank you Indy RC, I had a great time and glad to finally come and race there...

You guys have a great place to race and even better racers....I hope to come back and hopefully cya you here as well

Myron "Battman" Kinnard


----------



## BATTMAN

here are some more pics...

also I would like to thank John, who was running the silver/gray HPI Mustang.. who showed me something while I was there, true sportsmanship...I really like that feeling when I see ppl do the right thing....I hope you enjoy you small gift from me....


----------



## Monti007

Thanks to the crew at INDY rc for the great event on Firday, it was a lot of fun for sure. 

If any of you are looking to come to the regionals next week in Cincinnati don't forget to check out the thread for class and race info!

Trying to get enough to run UF1 as a class too!

Thanks again!

Monti


----------



## BadSign

davidl, you have a PM


----------



## Indy Rc

Indy R/C Raceway & Hobbies will be closed Thursday July 4 in celebration of Independence Day.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Check out Bruce Olson's Youtube page for Indy Raceway Videos... http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2A-70e_hYCbFkFnFeNajpQ

Bruce is just a dedicated racer who likes to share our racing with the world.


----------



## dragrace

Any chance that 1/12 can run 8min quals. and 8min. mains in the future.


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Check out Bruce Olson's Youtube page for Indy Raceway Videos... http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2A-70e_hYCbFkFnFeNajpQ
> 
> Bruce is just a dedicated racer who likes to share our racing with the world.


Thanks for 1/12 vid, Bruce. I got to see where my biggest problems were- the places where I had to turn.:freak:


----------



## BATTMAN

nice GT video...a little bump there at 1:35..but its cool...hope to race with ya again Champ..

also thanks again Cody for the use of your rear shocks...could not have even finished the day without them....


----------



## smokefan

Badsign pm sent


----------



## BadSign

Replied back, anytime!


----------



## Indy Rc

dragrace said:


> Any chance that 1/12 can run 8min quals. and 8min. mains in the future.


Maybe if we ever have a trophy race for 1/12. But the program will remain the same for club racing.


----------



## davidl

dragrace said:


> Any chance that 1/12 can run 8min quals. and 8min. mains in the future.


I see that Indy RC beat to a response to this request, but I will try to add some insight that might help you.

We first came over after RCAR shut down to watch the touring cars run on Fridays and were offered an opportunity to run the 1/12 car. Initial reaction from the track owners was less than supportive, but Here's Chuchy was running the races and slipped us into the program. He set it up for 5 minute heat races and the 7 minute main. That was the same as for VTA. There was initially some negative response from the touring car drivers that they didn't want to marshall or observe a 8 minute 1/12 scale heat and main when they didn't get the same amount of track time. So, that set the heat and main times we ran in the first few weeks. That also cut the race program 7 minutes which was favorable because the intent of the track was to have racing finished at a reasonable time such as 10:30pm.

We were initially told that if attendance didn't grow and maintain itself, the class would be dropped. We started with 4 drivers and slowly grew to 7 and then 8 or 9 drivers. The track liked that. We have had as many as 12, but have also fell to a lower number where the class didn't run that week. One of the things that has helped us maintain the attendance that we have been fortunate enough to have is that there has not been an arms race of technology. We just race some simple cars and put more emphasis on driving and improvement. The level of drivers has been sort of wide spread so putting 15 laps on the last place was not a good thing. We have spent a lot of time helping drivers get into a comfortable car and kept things basic so that reliablility and driveability were enhanced. Many of the drivers have shown remarkable improvement and they have enjoyed running the 1/12 scale cars.

So the bottom line here is that the track is doing things here to keep the level of their program intact and the drivers have been taking a point of view towards improvement and enjoyment. Hope that helps.


----------



## microed

Indy Rc said:


> Indy R/C Raceway & Hobbies will be closed Thursday July 4 in celebration of Independence Day.


What time will you open on Friday?

-Ed


----------



## Indy Rc

microed said:


> What time will you open on Friday?
> 
> -Ed


12 noon


----------



## Indy Rc

These finally came in today VTA guys:


----------



## BadSign

Indy Rc said:


> These finally came in today VTA guys:


Speaking of "Arms Race"...


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> I see that Indy RC beat to a response to this request, but I will try to add some insight that might help you...


Very well put, David. I never would have tried 1/12 had it not been for the last few months. You and Chuck P have been a great resource for those of us new to the scale. Thanks also to the management of IRC&H for supporting the class.


----------



## jonesy112

BadSign said:


> Speaking of "Arms Race"...


lol before you get too worried Brian, I was running a 4600 mah shorty pack from my 2wd buggy last weekend in the VTA.


----------



## smokefan

I will be picking up a tt01 to run just incase I drive down and not enough for f1. Speaking of F1 I hope the numbers grow it is a fun class to run. Question will the rules be revisited in the future for f1? I think if you followed UF1 rules the car counts may grow, its currently one of the fastest growing classes in the US.
Just asking not wanting to step on any toes.


----------



## Indy Rc

smokefan said:


> I will be picking up a tt01 to run just incase I drive down and not enough for f1. Speaking of F1 I hope the numbers grow it is a fun class to run. Question will the rules be revisited in the future for f1? I think if you followed UF1 rules the car counts may grow, its currently one of the fastest growing classes in the US.
> Just asking not wanting to step on any toes.


No, the rules will remain the same.


----------



## smokefan

Indy Rc said:


> No, the rules will remain the same.


Ok thank you. See you guys soon for some more f1


----------



## ThrottleKing

Indy Rc said:


> No, the rules will remain the same.





smokefan said:


> Ok thank you. See you guys soon for some more f1


Technically if you build up the 104 correctly and set it up right, it is a very competitive platform if not one of the best that all others are somewhat based on. I am excited about the new one Tamiya has coming out now. It might be my new UF1 car and it will still fall under the TCS rules.

Jeremiah


----------



## Monti007

Since everyone is talking about F1 check it out!http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=397195

I hope some guys from Indy can make it!

Monti


----------



## Indy Rc

Bumblebee in the upcoming Transformers movie next gen Camaro. I think I like the current car more.


----------



## BadSign

Indy Rc said:


> Bumblebee in the upcoming Transformers movie next gen Camaro. I think I like the current car more.


Agree. I think the proportions look odd, the headlights are too small vertically leading to an oversized bumper.

Not that I wouldn't like to have one.


----------



## DaveCook

I was planning on coming down for the trophy race last Friday, but threw out my back a few days before. Sounds like it was a great race. Scott and Bruce - Thanks for the pictures and videos. My back is feeling better and hope to make it down there this Friday for some TT01 and F1 racing. I think that I am calling it quits on one of my summertime hobbies, so I should have more time to race R/C in the summer now.

Dave


----------



## BadSign

DaveCook said:


> I think that I am calling it quits on one of my summertime hobbies, so I should have more time to race R/C in the summer now.
> 
> Dave


Good to see you have your priorities straightened out!

Hope your back gets better.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

DaveCook said:


> I was planning on coming down for the trophy race last Friday, but threw out my back a few days before.


I struggle with back issues too. Nothing worse sometimes. Kyle and I were rear-ended by a school bus while sitting still at a traffic light a few years ago. He was fine but it messed me up. Ever since then its been a problem. 

As for Bumble Bee, the original 1977 Camaro was the best!










Of course, Megen Fox helped it look a little better too.


----------



## BadSign

As a child of the 80's, I am contractually obligated to remind everyone that Bumblebee was a VW Beetle.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

As far as batteries in vta, just make sure your current battery isn't defective. I tried 3 diff batteries last week in vta and it didn't make much difference with my car. I just didn't have good launch out of the corners due to poor setup. However my car was fast enough to catch Jonesy by the end of the straight (I accidently bumped him in the main).

Better batteries don't really make a huge difference in VTA at Indy Slots, unless they are replacing old/worn-out batteries.


----------



## smokefan

May join the vta ranks off and on


----------



## crispy

Hawai'i is getting boring. All this sun and booze, I'd sure like to be racing tomorrow.


----------



## BadSign

smokefan said:


> May join the vta ranks off and on


Same for me, but not until probably September. However, I am in for F1 and 1/12 tomorrow night!


----------



## davidl

That's great, BadSign. I am also in for 1/12. See you around 5:30.


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm out till the end of July, see you all then.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I had a real good time tonight racing all you guys. I couldn't believe how much I missed racing and seeing everyone. I hope to make it out again real soon. I also wanted to thank everyone for how clean they raced. I was a little surprised to see the track empty up until about 3-4:00 because I assumed most had Friday off due to the holiday, anyway the track time I had for tuning sure paid off and I had the chance to knock the rust off and get the car in decent shape for the races. I can't commit to the Thursday night practices but I sure would like too, just to get some more track time and testing different set-ups. I just had a blast with the F1, Love the realism of that class for sure.

Jeremiah


----------



## smokefan

Wish I could have made it down for some F1. I was 1 of the poor soles that had to work.


----------



## BadSign

You missed a good-old fashioned Schumacher era stomping courtesy of Jeremiah!
After the last 2 weeks, I've discovered that the wings do make a difference on these cars. Wheether it's the weight or aero, the 2012 Ferarri wing makes the car very nervous compared to the F60 front wing. Just a warning to other F1'rs.

Lot's of 12th scalers last night! I spent the main trying to reel Nick in, but too many mistakes cost me. Great fun, though.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> After the last 2 weeks, I've discovered that the wings do make a difference on these cars. Wheether it's the weight or aero, the 2012 Ferarri wing makes the car very nervous compared to the F60 front wing. Just a warning to other F1'rs.


I read a similar thing on one of the other forums. The new wing deforms down when hit so it drags on the track. So, many are switching back to the F60 wing for that reason too. 

We had a great time last night. Went home with unbroken cars too which is always a treat. The cool thing too was that my wife came to watch! Being married to me for nearly 30 years, she's a bit hobbied out as you might guess. 

The strange thing was that in the races where Kyle and I were competing, she was cheering for him! LOL


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I read a similar thing on one of the other forums. The new wing deforms down when hit so it drags on the track. So, many are switching back to the F60 wing for that reason too.


Actually, my wing angles up towards the ends now, so I have no problem with it dragging. But the car is unstable with it. I switched bodies and front wing between H1 and H2, the car handled much better.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Track layout on Friday was very similar to the trophy race. This gave me a chance to play around with the setup for my VTA TC4. I was struggling out of the corners with my setup using a front ball diif. I decided to try a spool and it made a big improvement to the handling. At a minimum, I found out I need to work on my setup with my diff.

I had a lot of fun racing VTA on Friday. I mostly remember great side by side racing. Lanny had the car to beat all night. Unfortunately he had a bad 1st lap in the main and wasn't able to overcome his loose spoiler.


----------



## crispy

How many people are there on Thursdays?

I'm going to try and go so I don't suck so bad on Friday. It has been 30 days since I've even touched my cars.


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> How many people are there on Thursdays?
> 
> I'm going to try and go so I don't suck so bad on Friday. It has been 30 days since I've even touched my cars.


30 days!!, wow no man should have to be away from his hobby that long..
missed ya Crispy
there been 8 to 10 cars there on Thursday night, not bad. ill be there for awhile.


----------



## DaveCook

Sorry that I was a no show last Friday. We had an issue at work and I had to stay late. Every time I say that I am planning to race, something comes up and I can't make it. I hope to make it down there someday soon.


----------



## FrankNitti

I'll be there Thursday....


----------



## Bolio 32

*Off Topic but Cool*

I've had this display case empty for over three years ... Finally moved it upstairs next to my shop room ... this is a work in progress but it has inspired me to put together some more models ... the cars are a Cutlass 442 and a Pontiac GTO


----------



## THE READER

can someone tell me if its ok to use fastcolor paint , and pactra spray paint on the same body?


----------



## jonesy112

THE READER said:


> can someone tell me if its ok to use fastcolor paint , and pactra spray paint on the same body?


With hesitation, I say yes. I have done it before with success, but you will want to make sure you spray all of the spray paint first, then use the fas kolor second. This is to avoid the faskolor from cracking and showing in the paint job that the reducers in the spray paint may cause.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Bolio 32 said:


> I've had this display case empty for over three years ... Finally moved it upstairs next to my shop room ... this is a work in progress but it has inspired me to put together some more models ... the cars are a Cutlass 442 and a Pontiac GTO


We have one of those cases at our house too. Bu ours is full of china and nick nacks that belonged to Aunt SoandSo and Grandmaw SuchnSuch. Why can't I out cool stuff in mine like you did!


----------



## Bolio 32

I had the same problem until we had an estate sale two weekends ago ... so I guess it wasn't empty the whole time ... I was full of china crystal and nick nacks ...


----------



## crispy

Hey, what are the hours tonight? Or point me to the post by Josh.


----------



## Indy Rc

crispy said:


> Hey, what are the hours tonight? Or point me to the post by Josh.


Noon-10pm


----------



## smokefan

Scott pm sent


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm debating on weather or not to build a TT-01. I don't know why just debating


----------



## Matt P.

Since Walt mentioned the tt-01, I decided I would ask about something that I have been wondering for a few months. From everything I have read, Tamiya will slowly discontinue the TT-01 kits in favor of the new lipo designed TT-02. The only problem I see with the TT-02 is it looks like the new design allows you to gear the car like a normal TC.

So I guess what I am asking is: Will the new Tamiya TT-02 be allowed in the TT-01 class? If what I read is true, the TT-01 will no longer be made in the near future.

I searched the thread to see if anyone else has asked this, but didn't find it. Sorry if it has be discussed already.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Matt P. said:


> Since Walt mentioned the tt-01, I decided I would ask about something that I have been wondering for a few months. From everything I have read, Tamiya will slowly discontinue the TT-01 kits in favor of the new lipo designed TT-02. The only problem I see with the TT-02 is it looks like the new design allows you to gear the car like a normal TC.
> 
> So I guess what I am asking is: Will the new Tamiya TT-02 be allowed in the TT-01 class? If what I read is true, the TT-01 will no longer be made in the near future.
> 
> I searched the thread to see if anyone else has asked this, but didn't find it. Sorry if it has be discussed already.


the tt02 has only 1 spur gear option right now that I see (70t) and RATIO from 11.30:1 (16t pinion) to 7.38:1(25t pinion) only ....which will suck against a tt-01 until they work out some sort of spur gear hop ups. Also the tt02 gearing is the same style fixed hole motor mount as the tt01 has. another cool thing the Upright assembly can be changed to give the chassis an extra 4mm of travel for Rally racing....like that will ever happen

http://www.tamiyausa.com/items/radi...oad-(tt)-36110/rc-ferrari-458-challenge-58560

here is the high speed gear set ....http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=54500


----------



## Matt P.

1BrownGuy said:


> the tt02 has only 1 spur gear option right now that I see (70t) and RATIO from 11.30:1 (16t pinion) to 7.38:1(25t pinion) only ....which will suck against a tt-01 until they work out some sort of spur gear hop ups. Also the tt02 gearing is the same style fixed hole motor mount as the tt01 has.


I saw that, however Tamiya is about to release this: http://www.tamiyausa.com/items/radi...parts-72000/rc-tt02-high-speed-gear-set-54500

This will allow any type of spur gear including traditional 64p gears. While it is not exactly like a regular TC, it gives a much wider range than the TT-01. This could open up a whole other can of worms because people will try to cram large 64p gears in the TT-02, and it will be legal! Unless Indy RC makes a rule against this hop-up OR allow only the Tamiya module gears.


----------



## regets ama

*traxxas owners, some fun!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1sRsdrDMlCU

maybe worth considering a rough and tumble carpet class for traxxas owners.

i'd sign up in a heart beat.


----------



## Waltss2k

regets ama said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1sRsdrDMlCU
> 
> maybe worth considering a rough and tumble carpet class for traxxas owners.
> 
> i'd sign up in a heart beat.


I would be down for trying that class out. Just wander what all you have to change out on a slash AMD what the rules and specs to the class are.


----------



## BATTMAN

any plans on another big club or trophy race anytime soon?...I would like to come back soon


----------



## Indy Rc

regets ama said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1sRsdrDMlCU
> 
> maybe worth considering a rough and tumble carpet class for traxxas owners.
> 
> i'd sign up in a heart beat.


Been there done that pretty much. We won't be doing anymore on-road Slash classes.:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

BATTMAN said:


> any plans on another big club or trophy race anytime soon?...I would like to come back soon


Nothing planned right now.


----------



## Indy Rc

Matt P. said:


> Since Walt mentioned the tt-01, I decided I would ask about something that I have been wondering for a few months. From everything I have read, Tamiya will slowly discontinue the TT-01 kits in favor of the new lipo designed TT-02. The only problem I see with the TT-02 is it looks like the new design allows you to gear the car like a normal TC.
> 
> So I guess what I am asking is: Will the new Tamiya TT-02 be allowed in the TT-01 class? If what I read is true, the TT-01 will no longer be made in the near future.
> 
> I searched the thread to see if anyone else has asked this, but didn't find it. Sorry if it has be discussed already.


We'll see what happens with the TT-01 as of right now it seems like the class is growing again. I have yet to hear from Tamiya about discontinuing the kit, so hopefully it stays around if not we will figure it out then.:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kyle and I are coming tonight. I saw Brian B. last night at the Admirals meeting and he is not coming. So, F1 could be iffy tonight. No problem if it is, 2 classes is plenty for me anyway. My evenings are much easier now that Kyle is mostly taking care of his own cars.


----------



## smokefan

I hope to get back down soon for some F1 just super busy right now


----------



## BadSign

smokefan said:


> I hope to get back down soon for some F1 just super busy right now


Man, I know the feeling- I've been laying laminate floor for 7 days now. Fortunately, the end is in sight. See you all next week!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Nice turnout in all the classes tonight, but only 3 for F1 so that class didn't run.  

I thought the track was really cool It had about 270 degrees of outer perimeter lane. You could really get your speed up but then when you turned to the infield, the track got technical. Thanks Roger for finding my lost little parts on the track. That allowed me to run the main.


----------



## microed

I tried making a video of the VTA A-Main last night using my GoPro camera. Here is the unedited footage. 



The camera has such a wide angle lens, I managed to get about 95% of the track in the frame. Let me know what you guys think. I like the fact you can follow your car through the whole race, but I like Bruce's videos because he can zoom in for close-ups and you can't do that with this camera.

-Ed


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

It looked like it was going to be a close VTA finish between Lanny & John at the end of the race. Great sportmanship by Lanny on the last lap. Congrats to John on the win.

Thanks for posting the video. Since I wasn't physically up to being there last night, I appreciate being able to watch the main(s).


----------



## xtreme

Wow! Nice lay out and great video. Congrats to the winner.
Hope to make down again soon for some VTA.


----------



## Waltss2k

xtreme said:


> Wow! Nice lay out and great video. Congrats to the winner.
> Hope to make down again soon for some VTA.


Look forward to seeing you guy's again soon Sam.


----------



## regets ama

*7-12-13*



IndyRC_Racer said:


> It looked like it was going to be a close VTA finish between Lanny & John at the end of the race. Great sportmanship by Lanny on the last lap. Congrats to John on the win.
> 
> Thanks for posting the video. Since I wasn't physically up to being there last night, I appreciate being able to watch the main(s).


Brian, hope you get well soon. Both Bruce and Ed had great videos, one for following individual cars and one of the whole track to follow any racer desired. This is a great teaching aid as well as entertainment. Thanks to them.

Yes, Lanny had the VTA to win, most of the night he was a couple tenths faster than all and his courteous pull over represents the type of drivers we encounter most. By the way, he did woop up on the USGT field, I think he lapped us all.

Jonesy, thanks for the new paint scheme, since I TQ'd I just had to try it out in the main, it looked good sitting on the pole. A snap shot included and I imagine he may release his painting patent method now.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I love those weathered schemes he does. This new one is too cool John! The detail is awesome. It does need some bird doo on it though...maybe a couple of big bug smacks on the windshield too!


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Where is a link to the track website?

Like to come out and run some 1/12 scale and World GT.

Thanks

mike


----------



## crispy

http://www.indyrcraceway.com/

No World GT. Unless you bring three of your World GT buddies and maybe not even then...


----------



## Indy Rc

clarkwhoracing said:


> Where is a link to the track website?
> 
> Like to come out and run some 1/12 scale and World GT.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> mike


We do not run World GT we just stick with our current classes. Our website is www.indyrc.homestead.com


----------



## crispy

What's that? New website? Just testing it out? It looks good.

You going to use the original URL though right?

P.S. I made one of the pictures! Woo Hoo.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The domain just needs to be pointed to the URL. The new site should be up to date, but we need more photos. In the meantime, the above link will take you to it. 

Here's my first Traxxas Funny Car body that I've airbrushed. Got it done Sunday. If you grew up watching Drag Racing, you will remember the "BLUE MAX" car. It was awesome. Shipping this one to a racer in Texas. These are BIG bodies! He didn't send the decals or spoiler, so this is just the lexan.


----------



## BadSign

After 7 days of laying floor and now an afternoon of no A/C in my current house, I am sooooooo ready for a night of racing. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## DaveCook

I have posted my first video to youtube. Wow, the quality really goes down after posting. The original looks so much better. I posted my forehead cam of the TT01 A Main from last Friday.

Indy_RC_Raceway_TT01_A_Main_20130712


----------



## crispy

What a choker! 15 seconds to my first A main win and I clip a rail.


----------



## THE READER

-----


----------



## crispy

Sucks that that his camera didn't follow any of the action up front!

:jest:


----------



## THE READER

:thumbsup:--thank you Dave Cook for the tto1 A main vid. it was fun watching the tto1 race , and a very good race I might add.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We've got company coming in tonight. So that means no racing for Scott and Kyle. 
See you next week. You will have to find someone other than me to pass tonight!


----------



## THE READER

heads up all you tto1 drivers and car owners.

check and make sure that the cover that covers the pinion and spur gear at the motor is on tight . if not that is also what supports the drive shaft input hub. if it comes loose the input hub will drop down below the centerline of the gear diff , and start to chew up the large gear as well as the pinion gear on the reardrive shaft hub. , and then the pinion gear will slide off the shaft and fall into the case,$$$ ( that is what happen to me tonight at the track)
got it back up and running, see you all next week.
Bob Yelle


----------



## crispy

*Hey Josh!*

You guys get the SPEED channel right?

Friday at 7:30 PM they're showing the tape delayed Grand Am Rolex series race from Indy.

Since I'm skipping that to come race RC, I'd still like to see it on the tube.

(and no, I can't record it at home to watch later...)


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> You guys get the SPEED channel right?
> 
> Friday at 7:30 PM they're showing the tape delayed Grand Am Rolex series race from Indy.
> 
> Since I'm skipping that to come race RC, I'd still like to see it on the tube.
> 
> (and no, I can't record it at home to watch later...)


Crispy, how are you going to race 3 cars and watch that race to?


----------



## crispy

THE READER said:


> Crispy, how are you going to race 3 cars and watch that race to?


Did you not notice last Friday that I only ran two?

No USGT for me until I can get that car sorted...


----------



## Waltss2k

I think the tv's should be connected to the computer so we can see the laps, lap times and so on.


----------



## THE READER

Waltss2k said:


> I think the tv's should be connected to the computer so we can see the laps, lap times and so on.


ill second that!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I airbrushed this shell for a VTA racer in Dallas,Texas. The proper body should be the Cuda, but HPI quit making those. So, we used a Challenger body instead. He sent me this photo of the body all mounted up and ready to hit the track! I think Brian Smith used to run this same body scheme? Driven by Dan Gurney Crispy told me and Swede Savage.


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> You guys get the SPEED channel right?
> 
> Friday at 7:30 PM they're showing the tape delayed Grand Am Rolex series race from Indy.
> 
> Since I'm skipping that to come race RC, I'd still like to see it on the tube.
> 
> (and no, I can't record it at home to watch later...)


The grand-am race is not scheduled to end until 8:30, so i don't see how they would be tape delaying it.


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> The grand-am race is not scheduled to end until 8:30, so i don't see how they would be tape delaying it.


They're time shifting it. They can do that since they're not actually using tape these days.


----------



## FrankNitti

Waltss2k said:


> I think the tv's should be connected to the computer so we can see the laps, lap times and so on.



:thumbsup: That would be nice.


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> :thumbsup: That would be nice.


Since we're dreaming... how about a very bright projector based system that would project the timing data on the wall across from the driver's stand...?

Everyone in the place could see it and you could sneak a quick peek from the stand maybe?

Josh and Rob will just have to give up their Christmas bonuses... :jest:


----------



## THE READER

when we had the old track , we had two monitor, one for each drivers stand


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> Since we're dreaming... how about a very bright projector based system that would project the timing data on the wall across from the driver's stand...?
> 
> Everyone in the place could see it and you could sneak a quick peek from the stand maybe?
> 
> Josh and Rob will just have to give up their Christmas bonuses... :jest:


Always something.


----------



## cwoods34

Anyone need a radio? My old DX3R is collecting dust..... it's the older style. Works fine, comes with 2 receivers.... I painted it black and added a slightly bigger wheel. $100 if anyone is interested.


----------



## smokefan

cwoods34 said:


> Anyone need a radio? My old DX3R is collecting dust..... it's the older style. Works fine, comes with 2 receivers.... I painted it black and added a slightly bigger wheel. $100 if anyone is interested.


Does it still have the plastic on the screen?


----------



## cwoods34

Unfortunately no  it did make it to the 4-year mark but was removed when I painted it. 

My 9-year old ICE charger still has the plastic on the faceplate


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

*Web Site*

Hey guys,

I've been working on the new website for Indy RC. It's up and running: www.IndyRCRaceway.com

What we do need is some more quality content. If you have some exceptional photos that _help promote _their business (which is good for all of us!) please send them to me. Any website suggestions too. I even got a nifty little custom favicon (see below) in the HTML last night. 

At this time, we don't have the ability to post race results on the web site. The best place to do that in the future will likely be the Indy RC Facebook page which is linked on each page of the website: https://www.facebook.com/IndyRC 

Remember, you do not have to be a member of Facebook to view the Indy RC Facebook page. It is a "public page" which means that anyone can see it. You just have to be a FB member if you want to post there. 



Scott


----------



## crispy

Quality content? Say no more, I'll send you some pictures of me racing...


----------



## BATTMAN

here are some


----------



## BATTMAN

more from my trip


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Thanks Battman! Added them to a new "Track Photos" page: http://www.indyrcraceway.com


----------



## BadSign

Indy R/C / Josh, Did my servo come in?


----------



## JimmyMack12

What is the schedule for on-road and oval? We'll be visiting over that way on Labor Day weekend. Thanks.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The normal schedule is on the website. Not sure if there's anything unique due to the holiday weekend though. http://www.indyrcraceway.com


----------



## Waltss2k

JimmyMack12 said:


> What is the schedule for on-road and oval? We'll be visiting over that way on Labor Day weekend. Thanks.


There's on road practice on Thursday and on road racing on Friday. No oval due to the season.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The fast/average lap times in the VTA A-main last night were extremely close across the entire field. Basically everyone was within a tenth of each other. If you watch the first couple of minutes of the main, you can see how close everyone is. One small mistake would at least cost you a position, and quite possibly several.

Lanny had a great car again last night. He led for most of the night, but had a small mistake late in the main which cost him the lead. This allowed Walt to briefly take the lead until he made his own mistake. Cody Arms quickly took advantage of the mistake to take the lead to the end of the race. I think Cody was as far back as 5th during the main, but his car had the fastest lap of the main - which helped him battle back.

Thanks to everyone in VTA for the great racing last night. I had a lot of fun. Here is a link to the A-main video from last night...





 
For more Indy RC Raceway videos from Bruce Olson - check out his YouTube videos here (http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2A-70e_hYCbFkFnFeNajpQ/featured)


----------



## Indy Rc

BadSign said:


> Indy R/C / Josh, Did my servo come in?


Yes it did.


----------



## Indy Rc

IRCR&H now closes at 9pm on weeknights unless racing runs over. Thanks everyone for your continued support!:thumbsup:


----------



## davidl

Indy Rc said:


> IRCR&H now closes at 9pm on weeknights unless racing runs over. Thanks everyone for your continued support!:thumbsup:


Ooooh! That hurts me as I was getting 4 runs in after work on Thursdays. I would arrive at 8:45 and have them in by 10:00pm. That was the only time I could help Rob with his 1/12. He was doing really well, too.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Indy Rc said:


> IRCR&H now closes at 9pm on weeknights unless racing runs over. Thanks everyone for your continued support!:thumbsup:


I remember a day when Indy RC didn't open til 5pm and closed at 9pm through the week. On Friday sometimes there would be a line to get in for racing before the doors opened at 5. :freak:


----------



## Indy Rc

davidl said:


> Ooooh! That hurts me as I was getting 4 runs in after work on Thursdays. I would arrive at 8:45 and have them in by 10:00pm. That was the only time I could help Rob with his 1/12. He was doing really well, too.


If you can get whatever owner to stay late for you that's up to them but officially we close at 9pm.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am just happy to have a place to race carpet. The layouts lately have been very nice at least the ones I have showed up to run on. I am planning on being there this Friday so F1 guys get them ready. 


Jeremiah


----------



## smokefan

May have to see if I can make it this Fri for some F1


----------



## Waltss2k

Hope everyone enjoys the layout for today and tomorrow, it a collaboration that me and David Franklin came up with. See everyone tomorrow night.


----------



## crispy

Tight and twisty or open and fast? Be helpful to know how to gear as I won't be able to leave until my wife gets home from work. 

So I'll be lucky to get there by 6:15, 6:30...


----------



## Waltss2k

Fun and driveable. You should be able to be geared where you were last week. At least real close to that.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> Fun and driveable. You should be able to be geared where you were last week. At least real close to that.


I was at 4.0 last week. On any of the tracks with a long straight (or two) I run at 3.7.


----------



## Waltss2k

You'll be fine.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> I was at 4.0 last week. On any of the tracks with a long straight (or two) I run at 3.7.


To early in the day (and it's only Thursday) to stress about gearing...relax, take a deep breath and stayed geared at 4.0, I think you'll find that gearing will work fine with this layout. :thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

not gonna make it for F1 our new bikes will be in Fri and we will be picking them up. Hope to get down soon for some action.


----------



## ThrottleKing

smokefan said:


> not gonna make it for F1 our new bikes will be in Fri and we will be picking them up. Hope to get down soon for some action.


Better check with them to see if you can take delivery of them. I have had dealerships call me when my bikes have come in only to be told when I get there that they still need to be prepped and gone through before I can take them home. I hope it's not the case but after my experiences I would check. Especially on a Friday when everyone comes into the shop for the weekend.

Jeremiah


----------



## cwoods34

I'll be hanging around tomorrow evening..... Nothing against Mr. Franklin but I'd be glad to work on some OTHER cars for a change  I may just bring my own setup board and some tools and play mechanic all night.


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> I'll be hanging around tomorrow evening..... Nothing against Mr. Franklin but I'd be glad to work on some OTHER cars for a change  I may just bring my own setup board and some tools and play mechanic all night.


You are welcome to really fix my Spec-R S1 for USGT!


----------



## THE READER

you can stop by and check on me and my t4 vta has your set up on it already.


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> You are welcome to really fix my Spec-R S1 for USGT!


Easiest way to fix your USGT crispy is to make all the anodized parts orange.


----------



## THE READER

ran on the track tonight. fun track , but a couple of corners are tricky. they'll jump out and get ya.:thumbsup:
good job , Walt and Dave.


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> Easiest way to fix your USGT crispy is to make all the anodized parts orange.


That'd require the car to have aluminum on it


----------



## crispy

Smart ass!

R1 is coming. Red aluminum bits.

But it will be my GOOD VTA car.


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> Smart ass!
> 
> R1 is coming. Red aluminum bits.
> 
> But it will be my GOOD VTA car.


Can I build it?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kyle and I will get to come play tomorrow night. Missed racing the last couple weeks. I think everything is fixed and ready to go. We'll bring our F1's, but not sure if there will be 4 of them to make a heat.


----------



## regets ama

cwoods34 said:


> I'll be hanging around tomorrow evening..... Nothing against Mr. Franklin but I'd be glad to work on some OTHER cars for a change  I may just bring my own setup board and some tools and play mechanic all night.


You and Jonesy need to bring your 17.5 cars, I'll bring my equip and you can test for true track HP (watts) and real amp draw. Bring several motors and we can test them all!


----------



## FrankNitti

cwoods34 said:


> I'll be hanging around tomorrow evening..... Nothing against Mr. Franklin but I'd be glad to work on some OTHER cars for a change  I may just bring my own setup board and some tools and play mechanic all night.


Cody, both cars are running great, (got spools in both now) was able to TQ USGT last week with the "C Woods" set up, but low TX batteries caused the issue in the Main, Got new batteries and ready to go this Friday.


----------



## FrankNitti

THE READER said:


> ran on the track tonight. fun track , but a couple of corners are tricky. they'll jump out and get ya.:thumbsup:
> good job , Walt and Dave.


Thanks Bob, I was hoping to make it down tonight to try it out, but the great weather got the best of me.


----------



## smokefan

ThrottleKing said:


> Better check with them to see if you can take delivery of them. I have had dealerships call me when my bikes have come in only to be told when I get there that they still need to be prepped and gone through before I can take them home. I hope it's not the case but after my experiences I would check. Especially on a Friday when everyone comes into the shop for the weekend.
> 
> Jeremiah


They came in wed was ready Thursday but we went to the indians game, sooo today is going to be the pickup day. Lol


----------



## Waltss2k

Just given everyone a heads up that there will be some miner changes in the racing format tonight, and I'm sure everyone will like it. Can't wait to see everyone tonight.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> Just given everyone a heads up that there will be some miner changes in the racing format tonight, and I'm sure everyone will like it. Can't wait to see everyone tonight.


The hell you say...


----------



## cwoods34

regets ama said:


> You and Jonesy need to bring your 17.5 cars, I'll bring my equip and you can test for true track HP (watts) and real amp draw. Bring several motors and we can test them all!


I've blown all my motors up! And both cars are torn down..... I can bring a 4.5 to put in yours if you wanna try it out.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> The hell you say...


I get it....."miner changes" and the picture of the miner. LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## regets ama

cwoods34 said:


> I've blown all my motors up! And both cars are torn down..... I can bring a 4.5 to put in yours if you wanna try it out.


not if it was the mod motor jonesy ran last week at the roar race, i wouldnt want to be the responsible party for putting ripples in the carpet, and glad he didnt talk me in to running mod!

jonesy, you need double kevlar belts!


----------



## jonesy112

regets ama said:


> You and Jonesy need to bring your 17.5 cars, I'll bring my equip and you can test for true track HP (watts) and real amp draw. Bring several motors and we can test them all!


I would but im out in Oregon now for the next week and a half. But Im up for testing it all once I get back in town.


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> I would but im out in Oregon now for the next week and a half. But Im up for testing it all once I get back in town.


I heard from a reliable source that if you need a little more forward bite in VTA a 4.0turn LRP motor is the way to go.


----------



## BATTMAN

you guys are bad....smh...lol


----------



## Bolio 32

*Minor Changes ...*

The track just had a more upbeat feel to it ... like the longer races !!!


----------



## Waltss2k

Bolio 32 said:


> The track just had a more upbeat feel to it ... like the longer races !!!


I'm glad you liked it. I thought tonight was a great first night for me.


----------



## THE READER

Waltss2k said:


> I'm glad you liked it. I thought tonight was a great first night for me.


congrats to John Steger on his vta win last night in vta!!
your the man.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We really liked the new format Doug announced... Longer races were great! 

You gotta understand, we wait all week to get there and race. So, most of us want to enjoy running the track that you guys have spent so much time building, and the enjoying the fact that its FRIDAY night at Indy RC! For me personally, those few extra minuties gives me more time to settle in and do better too. 

That being said, I'm not sure if I was R/C racing last night or playing pinball! I was richochetting around that track pretty bad.

Congratulations on your new role Walt!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I am going to get some more work done on the website this weekend.

One thing that I have already added is a direct button link to Bruce Olson's videos. He does a great job on them and I know a lot of us go looking for them the next day. This will make them easy to find on YouTube. It's on the Photos/Videos page of the website: http://www.indyrcraceway.com

He has already posted the videos from last night. I watched the VTA A Main just now. Funny, my orange ol' Number 9 car is in there. Hmmm. How can that be???


----------



## THE READER

REGETS AMA 
you have pm


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Last nights program felt like old times with Doug running the show!

The atmosphere was upbeat and everyone seemed to take to the changes. I am looking forward to what Walt and Lisa will do for our on-road racing.

Looking forward to next week already. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

Good program. Glad Walt will be taking care of us on-road guys. 
Liked longer runs. Liked emphasis on using National rules.

I know Walt was asking for suggestions on how to make things better, but I know that all of the easy suggestions require an infusion of $$$. Not easy when you're trying to keep a business going.

Doug's starts drove me nuts. He caused so many false starts. LOL Heck, "The Reader" was halfway to turn 1 in the TT-01 A-main. 

I made one suggestion to Walt last night that it would be nice to know the field size of the A-main before second round qualifying and know what the "bubble" speed is for qualifying for the A. Since I'm always battling for a spot, it would help me a lot.

Finally, Rob and Nikki, you will be missed. Good luck to Rob with his new position and all future endeavors. I hope he'll have time to come back and race with us.


----------



## Bolio 32

*VTA Rules on the new website*

I have clicked on the link several time now and it still makes me laugh ... excellent photo editing ... I'm gonna go click it again now ... thanks Scott for the new button ...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Bolio 32 said:


> I have clicked on the link several time now and it still makes me laugh ... excellent photo editing ... I'm gonna go click it again now ... thanks Scott for the new button ...


Glad you like it Bruce. Your stuff could be on SPEED or ESPN soon! :thumbsup: I'm going to try to get a nice refernce page for each class on the website. On-road and off-road. I need some help understanding 12th scale class and what links might be needed?



crispy said:


> Rob and Nikki, you will be missed. Good luck to Rob with his new position and all future endeavors. I hope he'll have time to come back and race with us.


I think we all agree with that for sure. You guys will be missed. 

I sure like those new Trans Am bodies from McAllister. They have several of them upstairs too for sale. They look great on the track and up close like this!


----------



## regets ama

THE READER said:


> congrats to John Steger on his vta win last night in vta!!
> your the man.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks Bob, actually the credit goes to Cody Woods who worked on both my car and Chuck P's. Best that car has ever handled. Cody got the 1-2 finish for vta.

Thanks Cody!

I had a chance to drive Jermiah's car afterwards, now i know when a rc car feels like a slot car. Best rotating car in the 180s. I see how he goes so fast. I need some of that. Cody and Jonesy clued me in for more changes.

Chuck P, thanks for the courtesy, hardest i have had to work in a long time.

Walt, fast clean track, good program. Maybe getting race results posted on the website will entice more drivers to come back, see what they are missing.
Bruce O does provide great videos for us as well.


----------



## cwoods34

Congrats! Thanks to both you guys for letting me wrench.... It helps me with my own vehicles, too. Both the cars (Corally and XRAY) felt great and I'm glad you guys liked the setups. 

Also, thumbs up to Walt :thumbsup: I think it is a good move to align the nationally ran classes with the corresponding rules. In my opinion it's better racig for all and entices out-of-towners to visit, along with encouraging locals to travel some!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Thanks for the info Crispy but Ill just stick to USGT when I go down to Nashville in Sept. I got signed up last night when I got home. I like 1/12 but it's only a filler class for me if we don't get to run F1. F1 is probably still my favorite car to drive. Although I have been fairly happy with the USGT due to the class getting bigger and better along with the cars looking like real production model cars. I also like running the treaded tires and spokes instead of dish wheels. I would love to run slicks though with some 24mm spokes to make it more realistic.

Jeremiah


----------



## microed

regets ama said:


> I had a chance to drive Jermiah's car afterwards, now i know when a rc car feels like a slot car. Best rotating car in the 180s. I see how he goes so fast. I need some of that. Cody and Jonesy clued me in for more changes.


You are fast enough already. You don't need to go any faster

Sorry to everyone in VTA that I ran my car without numbers last night. I did not have time to make any before Friday. I made some numbers today for what was left of the body after the VTA a-main last night.

-Ed


----------



## BATTMAN

J71 looks good....and familiar lol


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I am going to get some more work done on the website this weekend.
> 
> One thing that I have already added is a direct button link to Bruce Olson's videos. He does a great job on them and I know a lot of us go looking for them the next day. This will make them easy to find on YouTube. It's on the Photos/Videos page of the website: http://www.indyrcraceway.com
> 
> He has already posted the videos from last night. I watched the VTA A Main just now. Funny, my orange ol' Number 9 car is in there. Hmmm. How can that be???


Scott, thanks again for letting me run your "Orange" TC3 in the main. While my TC4 was fast on a perfect lap, it was hard to be consistent. Your TC3 was very easy/fun to drive. With a few more setup tweaks I think I could have gotten on the podium.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

IndyHobbies.com said:


> ...
> 
> I sure like those new Trans Am bodies from McAllister. They have several of them upstairs too for sale. They look great on the track and up close like this!


I rarely quote/repost photos on forums. However this paint scheme deserves a bump. It looked good in the pits and on the track.


----------



## microed

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Scott, thanks again for letting me run your "Orange" TC3 in the main. While my TC4 was fast on a perfect lap, it was hard to be consistent. Your TC3 was very easy/fun to drive. With a few more setup tweaks I think I could have gotten on the podium.


Brian, 
That is my problem with the TC4 too. Just really hard to be consistent with it. I can rip off some fast laps, but just not enough of them strung together. Did Scott's TC3 have a spool or a ball diff in front?

I may switch my USGT and VTA cars around and see if they work better in the other classes. I also have a new (to me) car coming in a few weeks to hopefully try in VTA.

-Ed


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I sure like those new Trans Am bodies from McAllister. They have several of them upstairs too for sale. They look great on the track and up close like this!


I really liked the look of this silver and black too. Simple and it looked good. It was pretty fast too BTW.

I just finished painting one last night. Not sure what car I want to put it on yet.

-Ed


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Scott's TC3 had front/rear ball diffs. His car was very easy to drive, but the rear had too much grip in the 180 degrees turns (understeer). It was really hurting my forward drive coming onto the main straight (where I was loosing a lot of ground to the top cars). We adjusted the battery placement and took rear toe out before the A-main, which helped me advance up to 3rd during the main (but I think I finished 5th).

On the other hand, my TC4 with a front spool tended to over-rotate on the slow 180's and under-rotate on the fast 180 at the end of the straight. However it had plenty of forward drive off the corners. I just need to work on my setup a bit more to make the car consistent. Mainly I think I need to adjust shock oil/springs and the car will be better.


----------



## smokefan

Hope to be back for some f1 racing after I get back from vacation.


----------



## ol' dog

I used to race there a long time ago and am looking at coming back. 

How many cars are showing up for F1 each week? Are there certain chassis that are better than others? I really liked a couple of the 104W cars, but do they not perform as well?

What time do the races start on Fridays? I want to make sure I can get there in time.


----------



## crispy

ol' dog said:


> I used to race there a long time ago and am looking at coming back.
> 
> How many cars are showing up for F1 each week? Are there certain chassis that are better than others? I really liked a couple of the 104W cars, but do they not perform as well?
> 
> What time do the races start on Fridays? I want to make sure I can get there in time.


< 4 the last two weeks.

Personally, if that is your only class, I wouldn't make the drive. If you're running something else, bring the F1 along and if they run them, lucky you.

VTA had 16 cars last Friday.

Hammer down at 7pm sharp under the new Walt Arthur regime...


----------



## BadSign

ol' dog said:


> I used to race there a long time ago and am looking at coming back.
> 
> How many cars are showing up for F1 each week? Are there certain chassis that are better than others? I really liked a couple of the 104W cars, but do they not perform as well?
> 
> What time do the races start on Fridays? I want to make sure I can get there in time.


The best chassis would be any F104-based but not the 104W. The TCS tires will not fit it.

While I love F1, we do have a spotty attendance with the class right now. As the weather turns colder that may change, some of us are involved in outdoor hobbies right now.


----------



## ol' dog

Thanks for the information. What about TT-01 and US GT numbers?

It sounds like I better plan on a second class and I wonder how the attendance in those have been.


----------



## crispy

ol' dog said:


> Thanks for the information. What about TT-01 and US GT numbers?
> 
> It sounds like I better plan on a second class and I wonder how the attendance in those have been.


Two heats of each. Sometimes more.

Usgt higher skill level on average.

Both always run.

Vta taking Indy rc by storm.


----------



## smokefan

Someone want to fill me in on the new changes at Indyrc


----------



## ThrottleKing

Don't listen to Crispy when it comes to F1, He is a hater. F1 in the summer right now is hit and miss. However I foresee a change coming to F1 and the attendance will pick up. We now have an onroad guy upstairs and he likes F1. As the fall approaches the attendance will pick up for all classes. I would love to see us move to the UF1 tire rules at least in the future. With the current TCS rules the clear only choice is the Tamiya 1031,1032 tires. In UF1 the tires are open rubber F1 type and most all others are far cheaper than the 1031,1032 combo. The 104 cars are very capable. In stock trim they only need about $50 in hop up parts and the TCS tires to be great. Just like with pan cars the t-plate cars work well on smooth tracks and the link type cars work better on the bumpier tracks.. Unfortunately the link types are a little more fragile and a bit more sensitive to set up. If you in the market try to find a used pro or X version or you can get a nos kit from overseas. I would stick with a Tamiya car. Indy RC does have some 104 parts on the wall. 

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

I spent the day painting up a new F1 shell. I am a Force India fan but the guys at F1 Paintlab have never answered my request for a decal kit for Force India so I will now be running a #4 Massa Ferrari. I even put on the brake duct coolers for an even more realistic appearance. I have been driving it all over the living room this evening. LOL

The dog hates it.:devil:

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hey Walt,

Will we ever see a fifteen minute A-main in F1 witha mandatory 10 second pit like in UF1?

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

I was also wondering if and when Indy RC was going to go to the RC4 decoder box and new software? I ask just because I have two new RC4 Transponders that I have been using on the offroad track.

Jeremiah


----------



## cwoods34

Mr. Ward with the Sunday evening Vaught-posting.... :hat:

I would be interested in F1 if the UF1 rules were used in place of TCS, but that's the track's decision :thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

I just saw that a real nice 104x sold here on Hobbytalk for $125. It had all nearly all the goodies on it. I wish I would have saw it sooner. Another guy has a Speedpassion F1 for sale but I would worry about having parts for it delivered in the same week I order them.

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

There is no need to upgrade the current decoder box since some of the local racers are still using MRT transponders. Anyone needing to buy a new transponder can always buy an AMB RC4 HYBRID transponder which works with both the old and new decoder boxes.


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyRC_Racer said:


> There is no need to upgrade the current decoder box since some of the local racers are still using MRT transponders. Anyone needing to buy a new transponder can always buy an AMB RC4 HYBRID transponder which works with both the old and new decoder boxes.


Well Ok then,

Just FYI a while back Mylaps was offering a discount on the transponders if you sen in an old or non working transponder either MRT or amb they would discount off a new one either rc4 or rc4 hybrid. Also RC Scoring Pro is no longer supporting the RC3 system with upgrades and fixes, last time I talked to Doug at Rc Scoring Pro he was really pushing the new system. 

Jeremiah


----------



## ol' dog

A couple more questions.

1) I have a dynamite 1070 ESC left over from racing the Indy RC Stock Car Class. Can I use that in a TT-01?

2) Does the TT-01 use a 190 mm body?

3) Can the Novak Cyclone be used on Brushless motors or brushed only?

4) is there an advantage to running either the 540 or a brushless 21.5 in the F1 class?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is my take on opening up rules in the classes we run at Indy RC Raceway. All of the on-road classes that have been stable over the past several years have been classes with limited tires choices (as well as limited rules such as VTA).

RCGT/USGT almost died locally in the past because of opening the tire rules (due to a traveling series). Many people decided to stop running the class rather than buy different tires.

Real F1 switched to a "spec" tires to help keep cost down. While some F1 purists hate the current F1 rules, it has created one of the most viewed motorsports in the world. 

In the end we must allow Indy RC Raceway to create/modify the class rules that best suit the needs of *ALL *of the racers. This includes the racers who might be vocal/active in the forums *AND* those racers who just show up for club racing and never speak up/post online.

(Note: While my username is similar to the track, I am not a part of the management.)


----------



## ThrottleKing

ol' dog said:


> A couple more questions.
> 
> 1) I have a dynamite 1070 ESC left over from racing the Indy RC Stock Car Class. Can I use that in a TT-01?
> 
> 2) Does the TT-01 use a 190 mm body?
> 
> 3) Can the Novak Cyclone be used on Brushless motors or brushed only?
> 
> 4) is there an advantage to running either the 540 or a brushless 21.5 in the F1 class?


Cyclone is for brushed motors only

540 silver can is slower, and gets hot. brushless is more efficient and more tuneable for track conditions.

I am thinking the TT01 do use 190mm tc bodies.

Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

ol' dog said:


> A couple more questions.
> 
> 1) I have a dynamite 1070 ESC left over from racing the Indy RC Stock Car Class. Can I use that in a TT-01?
> 
> 2) Does the TT-01 use a 190 mm body?
> 
> 3) Can the Novak Cyclone be used on Brushless motors or brushed only?
> 
> 4) is there an advantage to running either the 540 or a brushless 21.5 in the F1 class?



Yes
I think so, but I don't run that class
Brushed Only
Only in terms of budget. The 21.5 will not need maintenance. Eventually you'll wear the 540 out. But it's cheap, and you won't see a difference performance wise.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

ol' dog said:


> A couple more questions.
> 
> 1) I have a dynamite 1070 ESC left over from racing the Indy RC Stock Car Class. Can I use that in a TT-01?
> 
> 2) Does the TT-01 use a 190 mm body?
> 
> 3) Can the Novak Cyclone be used on Brushless motors or brushed only?
> 
> 4) is there an advantage to running either the 540 or a brushless 21.5 in the F1 class?


1) Rules for the TT-01 class can be found here (http://indyrc.homestead.com/RulesOnRoadTT-01.html). I didn't see the Dynamite 1070 on the list

2) TT-01 can use a 190mm or 200mm body (you may want to use offset wheels with a 200mm body)

3) Novak Cyclone is a Brushed only speed control

4) (will let current F1 racers answer this question)


----------



## crispy

I don't think the motor matters. I haven't seen two F1 cars finish on the same lap yet...

:devil:


----------



## ThrottleKing

The reason I say the silver cans are slower is mostly due to the inconistancy of them from one sliver can to another. The brushless has timing adjustability and rotor strength adjustability as well as a larger gearing window.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> I don't think the motor matters. I haven't seen two F1 cars finish on the same lap yet...
> 
> :devil:



Hater!!!

Jeremiah


----------



## smokefan

As someone that runs f1 I personally would like to see more cars racing. My opinion is run UF1 rules but run a tire rule. The UF1 race in Ohio is specing pardus tires. So we could spec the tcs tires if thats what everyone thinks would be best for the local racers. There are several people with hpi cars that could be racing seems silly not to let them join the fun. Either way I am looking forward to getting back to racing after vacation. Just my .02


----------



## ThrottleKing

I'm paid and I have my room reserved for the Southern Nationals. BUT I have to take the wife along. She wouldn't let me go by myself. She fears I might get into trouble if I don't have someone to keep me in check.LOL (Her words exactly) Who else is going down to Nashville?

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

Buzzkill...

Where are you staying?


----------



## ThrottleKing

smokefan said:


> As someone that runs f1 I personally would like to see more cars racing. My opinion is run UF1 rules but run a tire rule. The UF1 race in Ohio is specing pardus tires. So we could spec the tcs tires if thats what everyone thinks would be best for the local racers. There are several people with hpi cars that could be racing seems silly not to let them join the fun. Either way I am looking forward to getting back to racing after vacation. Just my .02


$50 for spec tires? That is what the 1031,1032 TCS tires cost per set. This why we should be able to run something else at a far lower cost. I think I was the only guy to get a whole season out of my set of TCS while others had to buy a second set or more. Everyone will move to a certain tire combo once we try different stuff to see what works best for the money. Plus different compounds can make or break a certain set up or driving style.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Buzzkill...
> 
> Where are you staying?


Hey if you want we can carpool and she won't have to go, I mean since your older than me it would be like having a guardian go along.LOL


Sleep Inn

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hey Walt,

Do think we could get the Sunday and or Monday for on-road practice the week of the start of the Southern Nationals for a final test and tune before we leave so that we can represent Indy better or maybe a someday that week? I won't make the trip to Red Mosquito the weekend before because of the long drive to Nashville.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am getting the 13.5 1/12 together tonight and I plan on coming Thursday to do some testing with it. Might have to put some pillows down in front of the wall at the end of the strait. That or get a spare Gen-xl chassis in stock.

Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> I don't think the motor matters. I haven't seen two F1 cars finish on the same lap yet...
> 
> :devil:


I haven't seen you finish on the same lap as Jeremiah, either.:tongue:


----------



## crispy

BadSign said:


> I haven't seen you finish on the same lap as Jeremiah, either.:tongue:


Not me but there were eight VTA cars on the same lap the other night!


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> I haven't seen you finish on the same lap as Jeremiah, either.:tongue:


I just get lucky. 

Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> I just get lucky.
> 
> Jeremiah


Yeah, that's what I've thought all along.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well I finally got home from work. Wont get to the 1/12 tonight.

Jeremiah


----------



## Monti007

ThrottleKing said:


> I won't make the trip to Red Mosquito the weekend before because of the long drive to Nashville.
> 
> Jeremiah




Monti


----------



## ol' dog

Thanks to those who answered my barrage of questions.

I'm picking up a TT-01 to start out. From there, I can see how things go and see if I want my second car to be F1, VTA, or GT. I should get over to the track in 2 or 3 weeks to start out.

If there are things I need for the car ahead of time, does the hobby shop ship out stuff? I'm a ways away, and shipping would be much cheaper than gas. I'd rather support the shop, than buy from an online vendor.


----------



## crispy

ol' dog said:


> Thanks to those who answered my barrage of questions.
> 
> I'm picking up a TT-01 to start out. From there, I can see how things go and see if I want my second car to be F1, VTA, or GT. I should get over to the track in 2 or 3 weeks to start out.
> 
> If there are things I need for the car ahead of time, does the hobby shop ship out stuff? I'm a ways away, and shipping would be much cheaper than gas. I'd rather support the shop, than buy from an online vendor.


Since it is a "house" class, Indy RC does stock a lot of TT-01 parts. They can order anything. Josh used to match most of the online prices anyway.

Start with the TT-01R Type E.

The only part that a lot of us TT-01 people buy that we have to get online is this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tamiya-TT-01-Type-E-D-Aluminum-Knuckle-Made-Square-/350730531238

It is the only chassis part that is allowed to be non-Tamiya.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> ....... The brushless has timing adjustability and rotor strength adjustability ...........
> 
> Jeremiah



How do I adjust my rotor strength?


----------



## ThrottleKing

davidl said:


> How do I adjust my rotor strength?


Very funny,

For those that don't understand, you can change out rotors 12.3 12.5 for sizes and broad powerband, high rpm, torque, high torque for rotor strengths.

Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

I thought it was all in the flux capacitor.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> I thought it was all in the flux capacitor.


Well yeah! I thought that was a no brainer. Some basic r/c knowledge is at least required to understand that the flux capacitor is the key component.:freak:

Jeremiah


----------



## ol' dog

in the tt-01 rules, it just says 26mm tires. Is there a specific brand or compound you must use? if not, what are most using? I want to have the right ones on the car when I show up.


----------



## crispy

ol' dog said:


> in the tt-01 rules, it just says 26mm tires. Is there a specific brand or compound you must use? if not, what are most using? I want to have the right ones on the car when I show up.


Tamiya only. Slicks or treaded ones. There's a set that comes with the new kit.

They also sell pre-mounted sets of four at Indy RC as well as loose tires and wheels.


----------



## cwoods34

davidl said:


> How do I adjust my rotor strength?


It depends on the gauge of wire used when you hardwire the rotor to your car battery. I recommend having gloves, safety goggles, and a fire truck on hand.

(sarcasm font)


----------



## ol' dog

crispy said:


> Tamiya only. Slicks or treaded ones. There's a set that comes with the new kit.
> 
> They also sell pre-mounted sets of four at Indy RC as well as loose tires and wheels.


do most run the slicks or the ones with tread?


----------



## crispy

ol' dog said:


> do most run the slicks or the ones with tread?


Hard to say. I was running slicks but recently bought the pre-mounted treaded tires and it handled better, so now that's what I'm running.

I think most are running the treaded tires.


----------



## microed

ol' dog said:


> do most run the slicks or the ones with tread?


I have ran both treaded and slicks and these are the best and most consistent tires I have ever ran on my tt-01.

http://www.tamiyausa.com/items/radi...up)-71200/rc-24mm-reinforced-tires-2pcs-54256


----------



## ol' dog

microed said:


> I have ran both treaded and slicks and these are the best and most consistent tires I have ever ran on my tt-01.
> 
> http://www.tamiyausa.com/items/radi...up)-71200/rc-24mm-reinforced-tires-2pcs-54256


Those are 24 mm I believe the rules say it has to be 26mm or am I mistaken?


----------



## crispy

ol' dog said:


> Those are 24 mm I believe the rules say it has to be 26mm or am I mistaken?


The rules say that, but I think they're mistaken. Indy RC sells, and everyone uses the 24mm tires.

I thought most touring car tires are 24mm. Only 26mm that I know of are the VTA fronts.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> The rules say that, but I think they're mistaken. Indy RC sells, and everyone uses the 24mm tires.
> 
> I thought most touring car tires are 24mm. Only 26mm that I know of are the VTA fronts.


X Patterns are 26mm. Almost all Sorex, Sweep, Jaco rubber racing tires are 24mm

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Got a little done on the 1/12 tonight. Tomorrow night Ill be cutting foams and hopefully I can be practicing Thursday night with it.

Jeremiah


----------



## davidl

cwoods34 said:


> It depends on the gauge of wire used when you hardwire the rotor to your car battery. I recommend having gloves, safety goggles, and a fire truck on hand.
> 
> (sarcasm font)



Please send PM with schematic.


----------



## ThrottleKing

davidl said:


> Please send PM with schematic.


Here you go

This design was pioneered by Dr. Emmett Brown 


Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

That's the old design. The newest was created by Professor Martin McFly. It's a paper thin board that fits between the rotor and stator, with 2 leads, for each end of the stator. And you run one for every stator.

Of course, it still requires 1.21 gigawatts of power, but that's just a minor issue for now.


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> ...........Of course, it still requires 1.21 gigawatts of power, but that's just a minor issue for now.



No problem. I will just borrow one of Chuck Pahler's batteries and it will work in a snap.:hat:


----------



## Waltss2k

The new track layout is down for tomorrow and Friday night.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Didn't get my tires cut for the 1/12 but I will be there tonight practicing 13.5 1/12 and trying some stuff on the F1.

Jeremiah


----------



## THE READER

Waltss2k said:


> The new track layout is down for tomorrow and Friday night.


WOW!! --way to go Walt!


----------



## jtsbell

Walt what are the numbers on the usgt tires that are not the x patterns.


----------



## crispy

This week's track is... different.

Longer than we're used to. Long diagonal straights with a lot of 180's.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> This week's track is... different.
> 
> Longer than we're used to. Long diagonal straights with a lot of 180's.


Yeah!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Yeah!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


My brain doesn't do diagonals...

Didn't do them on an Etch-a-Sketch, doesn't do them on an RC track...


----------



## Waltss2k

It's all about variety Crispy


----------



## Waltss2k

jtsbell said:


> Walt what are the numbers on the usgt tires that are not the x patterns.


I'm not sure which ones you are asking about. Are you asking about the ones that I am running?


----------



## smokefan

I will be down for some F1 or vta this Friday.


----------



## Waltss2k

Bought my mini Cooper back and have it repaired and all ready to go so I will have it with me tomorrow night to run some laps.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> Bought my mini Cooper back and have it repaired and all ready to go so I will have it with me tomorrow night to run some laps.


Bet you negotiated a sweet deal! LOL! 

Here's something you could work on..., find out what Tamiya is doing with the TT-01? I keep reading things about how the TT-02 has replaced it. If it really has and the TT-01 is going to be discontinued, you'll need an equivalency formula. Good luck with that.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> My brain doesn't do diagonals...
> 
> Didn't do them on an Etch-a-Sketch, doesn't do them on an RC track...


Made some changes to the track... come check it out :thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

FrankNitti said:


> Made some changes to the track... come check it out :thumbsup:


you mean that all the practice I did tonight was all in vain.


----------



## FrankNitti

THE READER said:


> you mean that all the practice I did tonight was all in vain.



Not in vain Bob, you'll like the changes, I ran my car on both layout's and the change just made if flow better.


----------



## Indy Rc

crispy said:


> Bet you negotiated a sweet deal! LOL!
> 
> Here's something you could work on..., find out what Tamiya is doing with the TT-01? I keep reading things about how the TT-02 has replaced it. If it really has and the TT-01 is going to be discontinued, you'll need an equivalency formula. Good luck with that.


I have a call into Tamiya to find out what is up with the TT-01 so everyone will be able to sleep at night again.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Some photos from last night's Indy Admirals R/C Boat Club meeting. This is what happens when you hook a 3S to a 4S in series! 

Guess this one wont drive very straight on the water any more... 

(Nope, not my boat!)



















See you guys tonight. 

Scott


----------



## smokefan

Results from the vta A main. Thanks again Cody Woods for the help on dialing the car in. Bad luck in the main so not the result the car was capable of, the kid set the bar high for when I start wheeling the Capt n Jack Schumacher.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Anyone have the results from last night? 


Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Some photos from last night's Indy Admirals R/C Boat Club meeting. This is what happens when you hook a 3S to a 4S in series!


I'm hearing now that these batteries were in parallel, not series. And no, I don't think the warranty covers that.


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> Anyone have the results from last night?
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


VTA results below.
David Lee won a four car field of 12th scale.
Spanky won TT-01 on his going-away night.
Steve won by half a lap over David Franklin in USGT. 

What else you want to know?


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> VTA results below.
> David Lee won a four car field of 12th scale.
> Spanky won TT-01 on his going-away night.
> Steve won by half a lap over David Franklin in USGT.
> 
> What else you want to know?


You get that R1 yet? 

I have seen they now have a Pro Spec edition out now.

I would like to have been there but I had other things going on.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> You get that R1 yet?
> 
> I have seen they now have a Pro Spec edition out now.
> 
> I would like to have been there but I had other things going on.
> 
> Jeremiah


Ordering it this weekend. Was waiting on that model. You need to get one so I'm not the only one.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Ordering it this weekend. Was waiting on that model. You need to get one so I'm not the only one.


I am still on the fence about getting another car. If I got it I probably would set it up for VTA. 

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Isee there is a special on the hobbywing esc's right now for $49.99 but the programming car is on back order. I am not familiar with them so I don't know if the programming card is needed.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> VTA results below.
> David Lee won a four car field of 12th scale.
> Spanky won TT-01 on his going-away night.
> Steve won by half a lap over David Franklin in USGT.
> 
> What else you want to know?


What were the TQ times and what was the fastest lap run in each class?

Jeremiah


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> What were the TQ times and what was the fastest lap run in each class?
> 
> Jeremiah



1/12 41 laps 6:05 FL=8.56 I ran an 8.4 in practice with my old car.


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> Isee there is a special on the hobbywing esc's right now for $49.99 but the programming car is on back order. I am not familiar with them so I don't know if the programming card is needed.
> 
> Jeremiah


Where did you see them on sale for 49.99? 

You do not need the program card to use the esc, but you can get more out of it if you do. Several other racers have the card and you could always borrow one. I know John S. and Chuck R. are two others that I believe have the card besides myself. You are more than welcome to use mine until you can get yours. I am there most Fridays and sometimes on Thursdays for practice.

-Ed


----------



## ThrottleKing

microed said:


> Where did you see them on sale for 49.99?
> 
> You do not need the program card to use the esc, but you can get more out of it if you do. Several other racers have the card and you could always borrow one. I know John S. and Chuck R. are two others that I believe have the card besides myself. You are more than welcome to use mine until you can get yours. I am there most Fridays and sometimes on Thursdays for practice.
> 
> -Ed


I saw it on the Falcon site. I appreciate the offer but I would only buy one if I were to have a VTA. 

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

We have the HobbyWing Speedo up in the hobby shop.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I had the fastest lap of the night in VTA - 9.83.

I was using a TC4 Club Racer with front spool, plastic rear diff, plastic body non-thread shocks, a very old Novak GTB speed control, a cheap Spektrum transmitter, and 4000 25c lipo.

You don't need the most expensive equipment to do well in VTA at Indy RC Raceway. There were many different chassis cars (with many combos of electronics) in the A-main and we were all basically within .01 of each other's fast laps. In fact at least 4 different people led in the A-main.


----------



## THE READER

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I had the fastest lap of the night in VTA - 9.83.
> 
> I was using a TC4 Club Racer with front spool, plastic rear diff, plastic body non-thread shocks, a very old Novak GTB speed control, a cheap Spektrum transmitter, and 4000 25c lipo.
> 
> You don't need the most expensive equipment to do well in VTA at Indy RC Raceway. There were many different chassis cars (with many combos of electronics) in the A-main and we were all basically within .01 of each other's fast laps. In fact at least 4 different people led in the A-main.


well my 2 cents worth, what you say my be true some what . but I was there to watch that race ,the better driver won less mistake , most other drivers were driving over there heads ,and wrecking. 
congrats to John Steger again.

Bob Yelle


----------



## davidl

THE READER said:


> ...........congrats to John Steger again.
> 
> Bob Yelle



Yea, I owe John S. a cookie.


----------



## ol' dog

Today I had someone give me about 8 sets of used touring car tires. They are all slicks Many are Solex or Take Off or other brands. I know I can't use them in the tt-01 class because we have to run Tamiya. Can they be of use to anyone in the other classes?


----------



## crispy

ol' dog said:


> Today I had someone give me about 8 sets of used touring car tires. They are all slicks Many are Solex or Take Off or other brands. I know I can't use them in the tt-01 class because we have to run Tamiya. Can they be of use to anyone in the other classes?


Not at Indy RC. USGT requires treaded tires. VTA is a spec. tire .

But some guys races other classes at other tracks.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Oh, I wasn't the best driver in the main. I just had the fastest lap in the VTA main.

I had some mistakes that were my own fault while leading and at least one big one that wasn't (spun from behind while in 2nd but I could have avoided it). But that is part of the fun of racing VTA at Indy RC Raceway. Driving a smart race with the fewest mistakes will often end with a podium finish.

John Steiger drove a smart race and earned the win. However the best race might belong to Lanny Sledge as he was able to drive all the way from 7th to 3rd (and he almost beat me for 2nd).


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> However the best race might belong to Lanny Sledge as he was able to drive all the way from 7th to 3rd (and he almost beat me for 2nd).


Heck, he drove all the way from 9th! If you count having to race his way in from the B.

He really wasn't that slow, but transponder issues made him lose laps in both qualifiers.


----------



## ol' dog

The tt-01 I got came with a 24 tooth pinion and a 58 spur. Is this going to get me close or will I be way under geared?

Also, what springs are typical? I think this thing has silvers on all four corners.


----------



## THE READER

ol' dog said:


> The tt-01 I got came with a 24 tooth pinion and a 58 spur. Is this going to get me close or will I be way under geared?
> 
> Also, what springs are typical? I think this thing has silvers on all four corners.


you need a 28pinion gear and 55 spur gear ,. yellow spring in front , you can use blue also , but most think yellow the way to go. and red springs in rear.you also might want to use tamiya short spring ,it will help you get to your 5mm ride height i use 35 wt oil in shocks all around,but that could differ.use the tamiya adjustment shocks , if you got a cooper on your shelf there shocks work best.
i use 2 deg chamber all around.and just a little toe out ,maybe1/2 deg or not more the 1deg.==i like the treaded tires the best, better traction .that should get you right up front.

Bob Yelle


----------



## ol' dog

THE READER said:


> you need a 28pinion gear and 55 spur gear ,. yellow spring in front , you can use blue also , but most think yellow the way to go. and red springs in rear.you also might want to use tamiya short spring ,it will help you get to your 5mm ride height i use 35 wt oil in shocks all around,but that could differ.use the tamiya adjustment shocks if you got a cooper on your shelf they work best.
> i use 2 deg chamber all around.and just a little toe out ,maybe1/2 deg or not more the 1deg.==i like the treaded tires the best, better traction .that should get you right up front.
> 
> Bob Yelle


Thanks Bob! It'll be good to see you again!


----------



## crispy

FWIW, Indy RC usually has all of that stuff in stock because the TT-01 is a "house" class.

Be careful with the gears, there are some Tamiya pinions that are the wrong pitch. The correct pack will have the 28 and 29 in the same package. You may want to own the 26 & 27 too in case you want to gear a little lower.

Get there early on Friday, there are three of us that currently race TT-01s that will be happy to help but your best bet is just to do what Bob says... :thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

Speaking of the TT-01 there are no current plans on discontinuing it according to my Tamiya rep.


----------



## Indy Rc

IRCR&H now sells Speed Passion & Hobbywing.:thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

Indy Rc said:


> IRCR&H now sells Speed Passion & Hobbywing.:thumbsup:


What is your price on a Speed Passion Reventon Stock Club ESC?


----------



## Indy Rc

crispy said:


> what is your price on a speed passion reventon stock club esc?


$59.99


----------



## crispy

Indy Rc said:


> $59.99


Same as A-Main and NO shipping fees!

You guys are the bomb diggity!

Got 'em in stock?


----------



## Indy Rc

crispy said:


> Same as A-Main and NO shipping fees!
> 
> You guys are the bomb diggity!
> 
> Got 'em in stock?


I ordered one this morning.


----------



## cwoods34

Indy Rc said:


> $59.99


Hmmm, one of these would look GREAT in the SpecR you're having "professionally" built


----------



## cwoods34

Speaking of, I have a TC6 roller available..... Reflex chassis, gear diffs, top shape. I'll have it with me Friday if anyone is interested.


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> Hmmm, one of these would look GREAT in the SpecR you're having "professionally" built


Shhhh! That's a secret!


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Shhhh! That's a secret!


Who is the professional????? LOL


Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> Speaking of, I have a TC6 roller available..... Reflex chassis, gear diffs, top shape. I'll have it with me Friday if anyone is interested.


Speaking of, I have a TC4 roller available.... Tub chassis, ball diff & spool, sway bars, box o' parts, top shape. Professionally built by last week's VTA A-main winner. I'll have it with me Friday if anyone is interested.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I still plan on coming to race this week unless my parts come in for my hotrod. I just got back to the house and started to back it into the garage and the water pump seals let go and sprayed coolant all over my chrome, hood liner, driveway and now dripping on the garage floor. A few hundred bucks later and my parts are ready to ship from Summit. Big boy toys cost too much.LOL Although, it sure is worth it when your 40 year old car spanks some punk in a loud a$$ rice burner.

Jeremiah


----------



## FrankNitti

ThrottleKing said:


> Although, it sure is worth it when your 40 year old car spanks some punk in a loud a$$ rice burner.
> 
> Jeremiah


 
"American Muscle" the true horsepower :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

cwoods34 said:


> Speaking of, I have a TC6 roller available..... Reflex chassis, gear diffs, top shape. I'll have it with me Friday if anyone is interested.


Hmmm I could be interested in this......


----------



## microed

Indy Rc said:


> IRCR&H now sells Speed Passion & Hobbywing.:thumbsup:


This is great news!


----------



## #6 Oval Racer

*Gear Chart*

Were can I find the best 64 pitch gear chart?


----------



## THE READER

ol-dog, are you gonna make it out here friday ?or maybe thursday night


----------



## THE READER

#6 Oval Racer said:


> Were can I find the best 64 pitch gear chart?


gearchart.com


----------



## ol' dog

THE READER said:


> ol-dog, are you gonna make it out here friday ?or maybe thursday night


I'll be there Friday. In fact, I'm hoping to get there about 4 so I have plenty of prep time. I need to buy and install the right gears, same thing with springs, and maybe steering servo..... and I'm hoping my battery comes in, or I'll have to use an undersized one.

So the short answer, yes, I'll be there Friday night! :thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

ol' dog said:


> I'll be there Friday. In fact, I'm hoping to get there about 4 so I have plenty of prep time. I need to buy and install the right gears, same thing with springs, and maybe steering servo..... and I'm hoping my battery comes in, or I'll have to use an undersized one.
> 
> So the short answer, yes, I'll be there Friday night! :thumbsup:


if your batt dont come in , ill have one for you to use.


----------



## cwoods34

ol' dog said:


> I'll be there Friday. In fact, I'm hoping to get there about 4 so I have plenty of prep time. I need to buy and install the right gears, same thing with springs, and maybe steering servo..... and I'm hoping my battery comes in, or I'll have to use an undersized one.
> 
> So the short answer, yes, I'll be there Friday night! :thumbsup:


I also have a servo for sale if you need one....


----------



## Bolio 32

I am interested also but I don't want to get into a bidding war ... for the TC6


----------



## BadSign

I thought I'd be there this friday, but our home inspection is coming up Monday and I have several things still to do... so no racing for me this week. Hope to be back next friday.


----------



## Waltss2k

Track is down, New layout, and Big thanks to Mr. Franklin for the help.


----------



## FrankNitti

Got chance to run on the track tonight (thurs), good passing lanes, me and Ed had a great 7 min shootout, we went back and forth for the entire 7 mins.

Hope everyone can make it out....:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Me and the Boy Wonder are planning on it tonight. I work downtown now, so I have to go home to Bburg to get him and then back to Indy RC. So, its hard to get there very early anymore.  

Still, looking forward to another fun night at Indy RC!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Great track tonight. I enjoyed the night of racing. We got to get the F1 boys to come out. 

Jeremiah


----------



## Bolio 32

*08.09.13 VTA A mian*

Brian mentioned that last weeks VTA was not up ... I apologize for that ... it is uploading now ... it will probably be out of order if you look at recent uploads ... but will soon be there ...


----------



## FrankNitti

Had a great time tonight, if was fun racing Steve door to door in the 
A main :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Thanks Bruce for uploading last week's VTA A-main (as well as all the other videos.)

-----------

Good layout this week. Plenty of room to setup/complete passes, race side by side, and overall good flow. 

Fast VTA lap in the A-main went to Nick with a 10.3, but the rest of the field was around 10.5 seconds. When we keep the laps above 10 seconds in VTA it usually is a good faster layout.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Another good video Bruce. I enjoy seen them since I can't really enjoy the whole race while I am driving my car. Now I can see how good of a race it was for Steve and David in USGT. You guys were back and forth I ended up watching it twice. 

Would it be possible to do that layout again or leave it down for the next week or two to build up the grip. Or start letting the same layout/any layout sit for a few weeks to make it really groove up. Just wondering if anyone else likes that idea?

Indy Rc or anyone else for the matter, When will we or can we expect to see the X pattern Pro compounds back in stock and I can we start ordering the black/dark grey solid foam inserts for them since I guess they started to come with the crappy split light grey inserts before they were on backorder. Also can the shop start stocking some "0" offset 26mm wheels. I was upstairs and there was only 3,6 mm offset wheels or premounted D compound tires on 3mm offset.

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

The X patterns won't be released until Mid Sept as well as there wheels, this is what HPI keeps telling us. Sorry guys I'm trying to get them. I will also have 0+ offsets wheels as they too are hard to get thanks to Hpi.


----------



## Waltss2k

We are caring the Hobbywing speeedo's now, have a couple up in the hobby shop along with Associated 1/12 scale parts and 1/12 scale bodies. I've been reworking the Associated section so that there are Tc5, Tc6 and Tc4 parts arriving. Soon we will be caring some Xray parts as well, We also have the new Novack "BOSS" Vta motors if anyone is looking to start running one. Also if there is anything that anyone needs just let us know as we get most of our orders Next day. Thanks for Everyone's support.


----------



## ol' dog

Thanks to The Reader, Crispy and IndyRC Racer for all your help on my first night last night. I had a lot of fun and you guys eliminated a lot of potential frustrations. See you all next Friday.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Walt I heard some guys frustrated last night that there were not TT-01 parts so they were going to have to order some. (Hopefully from the hobby shop). So maybe that track class needs parts? Just offering this because you asked.


----------



## FrankNitti

ThrottleKing said:


> Would it be possible to do that layout again or leave it down for the next week or two to build up the grip. Or start letting the same layout/any layout sit for a few weeks to make it really groove up. Just wondering if anyone else likes that idea?
> 
> Jeremiah



I like that ideal, it would be nice to run the same track for a few weeks so you could get your set up really dailed in on a track that would have a good groove in it, and I think running the same track a couple of times would help a driver work on there driving skills.

Just a reminder that Thursday night are practice nights for Onroad, The practice sessions has helped me alot :thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Walt I heard some guys frustrated last night that there were not TT-01 parts so they were going to have to order some. (Hopefully from the hobby shop). So maybe that track class needs parts? Just offering this because you asked.


I have a list of TT-01, f1, and mini Cooper parts to be ordered.


----------



## ThrottleKing

*Onroad racing*

Next order of business,

Walt or Indy RC, do you foresee us getting another race date? I among others have talked about/ wondered why the offroad gets three days of practice and two days of racing totaling three races while the onroad guys that have shown a pretty good consistent turnout only get one race night "a weeknight" not a day and one practice day. I would love to be able to race here on Sunday and not have to travel out of town to race. Just asking out loud.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

I know when...










Seriously though, I can only see that resulting in two sparsely attended events. The only way that would work is if they ran different classes.


----------



## jtsbell

I think Sundays would be GREAT.Cody and I don't get off work on Friday's early enough to get there to run.If you think about another day for on road PLEASE think about Sunday's.


----------



## chrisu521

I think starting up a drift team on friday nights would be great. Also extendending on road time to midday on saturday would be excelent.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> I know when...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I can only see that resulting in two sparsely attended events. The only way that would work is if they ran different classes.


Once the indoor season really kicks in I can be there both days. Right now just about every other week but for sure I can do Sundays anytime.

Jeremiah


----------



## smokefan

I too would like Sundays alot better, but will try to make as many Fri that I can. I too travel to get there and its tough.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I like running Friday nights. I can get my fix of r/c racing and then I have the rest of my weekend to spend time with my friends/family/etc...

There will never be one single day of the week that is best for all people.

Friday - hard for some to make it due to work or school activities
Saturday - most weddings are on Saturdays, extra-curricular activities for kids (sports, marching band), family gatherings, etc
Sunday - conflicts with many people who go to church, can't be out late due to kids needing to go back to school/homework, etc

I could go one, but the real point is that any day of the week is going to conflict with someone. Since it has been well established that on-road racing is on Fridays at Indy RC Raceway, any change to the program may conflict with more people than benefit a few (vocal) individuals.

In the end it is up to the track to make the schedule. But from my perspective, Friday nights turn-out has been really good for on-road the last 12 months.


----------



## smokefan

I hope to be down Fri for some racing I will bring my F1 and the vta car.


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I like running Friday nights. I can get my fix of r/c racing and then I have the rest of my weekend to spend time with my friends/family/etc...
> 
> There will never be one single day of the week that is best for all people.
> 
> Friday - hard for some to make it due to work or school activities
> Saturday - most weddings are on Saturdays, extra-curricular activities for kids (sports, marching band), family gatherings, etc
> Sunday - conflicts with many people who go to church, can't be out late due to kids needing to go back to school/homework, etc
> 
> I could go one, but the real point is that any day of the week is going to conflict with someone. Since it has been well established that on-road racing is on Fridays at Indy RC Raceway, any change to the program may conflict with more people than benefit a few (vocal) individuals.
> 
> In the end it is up to the track to make the schedule. But from my perspective, Friday nights turn-out has been really good for on-road the last 12 months.


Never said anything about changing, I merely mentioned adding another day for us onroad racers to race since the "offroad carpet" LOL, guys have three days of just practice time. Some of us feel it is wasteful time that could be a benefit to us onroad guys that say can't do Fridays and the rest of us that just like to race more than one night a week and would rather run local than travel two hours to race elsewhere on Sunday. 



Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

I enjoy racing and want to race onroad more often every week. I like it so much that often I run three classes a night. I can't get enough of it.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I like running Friday nights. I can get my fix of r/c racing and then I have the rest of my weekend to spend time with my friends/family/etc...
> 
> There will never be one single day of the week that is best for all people.
> 
> Friday - hard for some to make it due to work or school activities
> Saturday - most weddings are on Saturdays, extra-curricular activities for kids (sports, marching band), family gatherings, etc
> Sunday - conflicts with many people who go to church, can't be out late due to kids needing to go back to school/homework, etc
> 
> I could go one, but the real point is that any day of the week is going to conflict with someone. Since it has been well established that on-road racing is on Fridays at Indy RC Raceway, any change to the program may conflict with more people than benefit a few (vocal) individuals.
> 
> In the end it is up to the track to make the schedule. But from my perspective, Friday nights turn-out has been really good for on-road the last 12 months.


I think I have just been labeled a one of the (VOCAL) individuals. LOL:thumbsup:

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

ThrottleKing said:


> Next order of business,
> 
> Walt or Indy RC, do you foresee us getting another race date? I among others have talked about/ wondered why the offroad gets three days of practice and two days of racing totaling three races while the onroad guys that have shown a pretty good consistent turnout only get one race night "a weeknight" not a day and one practice day. I would love to be able to race here on Sunday and not have to travel out of town to race. Just asking out loud.
> 
> Jeremiah


 I can tell you that there is already talk going on with us owners at Indy RC about this and other's thing's like oval having a race day as well.


----------



## Waltss2k

chrisu521 said:


> I think starting up a drift team on friday nights would be great. Also extendending on road time to midday on saturday would be excelent.


 Saturday will never happen for On road, this has always been a huge off road day. Sorry but I have tried and it is strongly just not going to happen.


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> I know when...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I can only see that resulting in two sparsely attended events. The only way that would work is if they ran different classes.


 This is just being too negative . Com'on Gary, Heck we missed you tonight for Off road.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> This is just being too negative . Com'on Gary, Heck we missed you tonight for Off road.


We were there earlier in the day. I thought you said you were going back to the two-a-day schedule?


----------



## Waltss2k

Well just let everyone know, I ran the races for the first time tonight, so now I have had a chance to get hands on. Everyone just stay positive I have only been an owner for three weeks now and it's not as easy as I thought it was going to be. I have my hands in On-road as it is my night to run and be in charge of, we've never had a onroad person in the shop and now we do. As for Off road I am learning all I can in a short time. As for the business I'm learning quickly about it as well as running races. This has been a passion of mine for a long time, and I am very fortunate to have this great opportunity At Indy RC to help make this one of the funnest and great places to race RC cars. I am in for the long haul and I am looking forward to working with everyone.

Again we at Indy RC appreciate everyone's continued support.


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> We were there earlier in the day. I thought you said you were going back to the two-a-day schedule?


They start on the 14th of Sept.

Thanks


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Sunday would be GOBS better for our house. Friday nights we are tired. And, for families, Friday nights are by far the most busy ones. Most school related events happen on Friday nights (football, concerts, etc.) because teachers and staff want to have a full weekend. 

I wouldn't want to see the Friday night attendence lessened, but if Sunday would support an additional day of on-road, and it _made money _for Indy RC, that would immediately become my first choice of when to race. Sunday hours would be best to start like at 1 PM. RCAR used to pack 'em in on Sunday afternoons. As I recall, we were out by about 6 PM most days? So, we all still had Sunday evening at home. 

Given that Indy RC is the _only_ on-road choice in central Indiana, it might support an additional day of that type of racing? Again, if it doesn't make money for Indy RC, then it doesn't make sense.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I'm heading out the door for some Moto GP.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

No way could I spend all day Sunday at the track. Not no way, not no how. Even outside of Colts season, there is too much going on, too much needing doing at the house.

Friday nights are good because the wife and kids are home by nine anyway and it doesn't really matter when I get home. We used to go out for dinner on Fridays but switched that to Thursday because of my racing. Turns out Thursdays are better for eating out anyway. No lines!

But you just confirmed what I said about a second day dragging down Friday. Way to go Scott!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Well, we all have our "best time" to go for various reasons, but the fact is most of us are able to adjust our schedules so that we can make it when on-road racing is offered. Besides, I'm not talking about all day Gary, just Sunday afternoons. (We Cat-licks can go on Saturday nights to church too :thumbsup For me, running RC is much more important than the Colts. But that's just me. 

Besides, we are just talking at this point. Indy RC needs to do what's best for their bottom line. They should do what results in the highest number of people coming = $. We pay the same race fees that the off-road guys do, so that's how they need to look at it IMO. If they only want to run on-road racing once a week and they can get the best turnout Sunday, great, do it Sunday. If they get their best turn out Friday night, I'm good with that too. I'll adjust.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Pitting next to Chris and his Dad a couple of weeks ago got me wanting one of the McAllister Trans Am bodies. So, I bought one upstairs and shot it yesterday while I was airbrushing some other stuff. Sure fits the TC3 nice. The numbers and graphics came from the sets that Submit Graphics made for Indy RC that they are selling upstairs too. I like the font style. Just right. I seemed to accidently pour ORANGE paint into the cup. Can't help myself.


----------



## Waltss2k

Besides tickets to the Colt's games are too expensive. Racing is cheaper :thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

If anyone is interested I am sell my 1/12 scale. It is the newest Associated 12R5.2. It is completely ready to run with full electronics, Battery, motor, Etc. It comes with Futaba S9650 servo, Novack Edge speed control, Spectrum SR300 receiver, Thunder Power 5000 Mah 40c 1 cell Battery, Thunder Power 17.5 motor with a Green High Torque rotor, CRC tires Black front and White rear, And body, plus extra parts. $425 Everything. I will have it with me this coming Friday if anyone is interested. This is the best 1/12 scale that I have ever ran, and my only reason for sellis that I just have too much on my plate right now to invest the time into running the class.


----------



## ol' dog

IndyRC Racer: sent you a PM


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am just shaking like a junkie right now. After spending the day at the MotoGP, I am desperately needing to race. I couldn't tell you how many traffic laws I may or may not have violated coming home after that race today. Well just leave it at there are a few crotch rockets that will think twice about a Buick in the future. LOL Racing to me is like blood in the water for a shark. 

I need to go put some gas in the car.

Jeremiah


----------



## cwoods34

Chassis is done..... electronics going in now......


----------



## THE READER

cwoods34 said:


> Chassis is done..... electronics going in now......


thats pretty sad , that a rc racer cant even put togather his own car kit.


----------



## crispy

Hey now, wait a minute. He practically begged me...

Trust me, I was torn between doing it myself, or getting it RIGHT.

I chose to be fast.

Besides. Marco doesn't build his own car, Reggio does!


----------



## cwoods34

It'll only be fast if Crispy can handle what I'm giving back to him :tongue:


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> Hey now, wait a minute. He practically begged me...
> 
> Trust me, I was torn between doing it myself, or getting it RIGHT.
> 
> I chose to be fast.
> 
> Besides. Marco doesn't build his own car, Reggio does!



Slight error there KEMO-Saub-y. Reggio doesn't build the car. Jeff Grahn does.


----------



## crispy

davidl said:


> Slight error there KEMO-Saub-y. Reggio doesn't build the car. Jeff Grahn does.


I was trying to locally relevant!


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> I was trying to locally relevant!


Ah, ok, that's what I thought.


----------



## dragrace

If you could get 1/12 rules more in line with the rest the world (8 min. mains and quals? I would support it from a MFG standpoint (Pro One R/C)

Sunday has typically been the On-road day for over 25 years but it doesn't have to be. See what works for most people and run with it.

Steve Dunn


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> I was trying to locally relevant!


Jeff Grahn races RC oval and has for a long time. He currently is running 1/4th scale at the Ingles track and travels in this regional area. My mention of Jeff fits the category of "locally relevant." Sorry to knit-pick the details, but that is what racers do.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Any talk of changing onroad race night is STUPID and in my opinion needs to just stop. Onroad night at Indy RC has always been on Friday. Sorry but everyone got want they wanted for an onroad Thursday practice night but when is it ever enough for onroad? 8 minute heats and mains for a class that barely has a heartbeat (sorry David Lee, you know I respect you so no offense). The past idea of running 17.5 TC after a trial run of several weeks netted an average of three cars (where two usually only finished... Yay, can you say boring?) which would not even make a class cause it takes 4 to run? I apologize but if you can't make it on Fridays that sucks for you but Sunday is a holy day, time for family, friends, NFL, cookouts, etc. I'd like to run every Wednesday on the off road carpet with jumps but I can't and you know what, that's my tuff luck. Here's a thought, be thankful for what you've got.

Off-road carpet gets two racing programs (Wednesday and Saturday) and three days of practice because it is and has been the backbone of Indy RC for quite sometime. People running offroad purchase a lot of parts because the vendors Indy RC has carries most of what everyone runs along with wheels and tires. People running onroad want shelves filled with t-spec parts, x-ray, awesomematix, schumacher, etc and it's too much. If anything is hurting a local hobbyshop its the web and online purchases of stuff Indy RC does not carry because it comes from so many different vendors. Try opening a hobbyshop and prove me wrong. The main reason off road gets the time is becasue it is more family oriented where you see more families show up with kids (the future RC enthusiest) and has more laid back vibe most of the time. It also helps Indy RC sticks to their guns (like with the TT01's) with the tight rules on the spec slash class that is easy on the wallet.

Do the math onroad racing one night / one night of open practice. Offroad racing two race nights / two nights of open practice. Personally, Sunday I wouldn't even open the shop but that is a day people come in from Noon to 5 to order or get parts, bodies, paint, etc to get ready for what ever program they are going to run in the coming week.

No disrespect to the fairground track and it's loyal peeps (I did race there too) but where did it go again? Oh, that's right... Away and frankly for this sort of bullshit which I will admit I may be over reacting to. The other indoor track was a great facility dependent on what I believed was primarily oval but where are all the Indy oval guys. Thanks to them coming out in droves (LOL) onroad has a practice night. RC is a small nitch like stamp collecting or whatever. Thank GOD Indy RC has been around for what is approaching 15 years, here's to hopefully another 15 and more. 

I dig everyone wether you like me or hate me and do consider all of you my friends and generally try to speak kindly but let it go... My absence as of late has been due to issues out of my control but get back to set-up talk, painting tips, how to glue tires, etc. Something this thread was meant for in the first place.

God bless,
Chucky


----------



## crispy

Don't hold back Chuck, tell us what you really think!


----------



## THE READER

not that it would make a difference, but i wont race on sunday, the Lords day.
so no so support here.


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> Hey now, wait a minute. He practically begged me...
> 
> Trust me, I was torn between doing it myself, or getting it RIGHT.
> 
> I chose to be fast.
> 
> Besides. Marco doesn't build his own car, Reggio does!


 then your giving up best half of your hobby . , i injoy being at home , and thinking and working on my car , just to get to friday to see how good or bad it runs. .
your going at it like you have to win at all cost . (not good) 

different strokes for different folks .

ok iv said to much already, so im off this site the rest of this week.:wave:


----------



## crispy

THE READER said:


> then your giving up best half of your hobby . , i injoy being at home , and thinking and working on my car , just to get to friday to see how good or bad it runs. .
> your going at it like you have to win at all cost . (not good)
> 
> different strokes for different folks .
> 
> ok iv said to much already, so im off this site the rest of this week.:wave:


I don't disagree with you in theory. I too enjoy that part. In fact, I'm in the process of completely tearing down my USGT S1 and rebuilding it.

And you can speak your piece. I can take the criticism and I respect your opinion.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's Chucky! said:


> Any talk of changing onroad race night is STUPID and in my opinion needs to just stop. Onroad night at Indy RC has always been on Friday.


Hey Chuck, we were just chit-chatting I think? I don't understand your reaction. 

I don't think any of us are ungrateful. We are just talking about our favorite hobby and what ifs. No different that talking about putting some Mickey Thompson's and Cragar SS's on your favorite car. Doesn't mean it will happen. Just talkin'.

I've said repeatedly that Indy RC should do what makes money and keeps their overall business healthy. RCAR went out of business because the owners didn't communicate not because there wasn't enough on-road interest. 

I enjoy taking a break from a busy day and shooting the breeze with everyone here on the forum for a few minutes. I thought that was what the forums were here for? I think you are coming down on us a little hard. No one is making demands or being belligerent. 

Scott


----------



## smokefan

Walt pm sent


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Question for the shop...what personal transponders do you currently have in stock that will work your current timing/scoring system?


----------



## crispy

Brian,

From what I understand, the ONLY transponders that are currently sold NEW that will work with the decoder there are the RC4 Hybrids.

That's what I've bought from them a few times.

Of course, Josh also sold me his MRT. So soon as they upgrade their decoder, I'll send it in to MyLaps and get the RC4 Pure and put that in my TT-01.

I figure the TT-01 won't race anywhere else.


----------



## smokefan

Not sure how true it is but this summer I was told that mylaps was only going to support making the hybrids for so long then stop.


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> Any talk of changing onroad race night is STUPID and in my opinion needs to just stop. Onroad night at Indy RC has always been on Friday. Sorry but everyone got want they wanted for an onroad Thursday practice night but when is it ever enough for onroad? 8 minute heats and mains for a class that barely has a heartbeat (sorry David Lee, you know I respect you so no offense). .......
> 
> God bless,
> Chucky



No problem with me, Chuck. As you can see, I have not participated in this discussion till now. I am grateful for Thursday and Friday nights to run onroad, so I am not going to throw out crazy ideas or demand change. They gave 1/12 the 8 minute heats and main a few weeks back. We had a decent group that night, and they didn't show because the time was increased. They were coming anyway. We have had a few sparse nights, but so have MiniCooper and F1. I predict these 3 classes will be back at it once mid-Sept arrives and they will be consistent though the Fall and Winter. It sort of does that every year. And we will be happy with shorter heats for each.

I saw your comment about 17.5 Touring Car and agree that it isn't the right thing to run at Indy RC. Although you didn't really give a reason I feel that 13.5 1/12 scale is not good to run at Indy RC for the same reason. Had a discussion about that at the shop today.

To the rest that are asking for onroad on different days, please consider that Indy RC has given us Thursday for onroad practice. There are usually 4 people including me that take advantage of that. Sort of hard to ask for another day or two with that attendance.


----------



## crispy

smokefan said:


> Not sure how true it is but this summer I was told that mylaps was only going to support making the hybrids for so long then stop.


I can believe that they'll stop making them.

I don't think they'll stop "supporting" them in the sense that they won't work with their newer decoder.

They want to force all tracks to upgrade. 

I don't think they want to suddenly piss off thousands of MyLaps Transponder Owners.


Edit: They are definitely ticking off MRT owners.


----------



## smokefan

crispy said:


> I can believe that they'll stop making them.
> 
> I don't think they'll stop "supporting" them in the sense that they won't work with their newer decoder.
> 
> They want to force all tracks to upgrade.
> 
> I don't think they want to suddenly piss off thousands of racers.[/QUOTE
> 
> You are correct on working with the new software. Poor choice of wording on my part but you are also correct in that there endgame is to force out the mrc transponders.
> Got that direct from mylaps personal.


----------



## Indy Rc

Hybrids will not be going anywhere and the onroad schedule is not changing nor is the heat/main minutes that was just something Doug was messing around with.


----------



## smokefan

Whos in for F1 this Fri?


----------



## BadSign

smokefan said:


> Whos in for F1 this Fri?


Highly doubtful for me. I'll probably be moving.

Plus I bought my wife a night of dance lessons for her birthday, and it's on Fridays only. So it may be a few more weeks.

Radio Contol Jones, I got an Radio Contol Jones
Got R/C Racing Jones, oh baby, oo-oo-ooo
Yes, I am the victim of a radio contol racing Jones


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> Highly doubtful for me. I'll probably be moving.
> 
> Plus I bought my wife a night of dance lessons for her birthday, and it's on Fridays only. So it may be a few more weeks.
> 
> Radio Contol Jones, I got an Radio Contol Jones
> Got R/C Racing Jones, oh baby, oo-oo-ooo
> Yes, I am the victim of a radio contol racing Jones


Now you have to perform that number live so all of us can get a good laugh.

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

smokefan said:


> Whos in for F1 this Fri?


I think this is Kyle's first football game this Friday night (he's in Bburg marching band). I'll verify. Might be slim pickin's if so in F1 Jerry.

If any of you are interested in fast electric boats, the Indy Admirals are doing their monthly racing on Sunday afternoon starting at noon. The venue is on the west side of Shadeland, just north of 75th street. There's a Burger King there and a O'Charley's. The Bayview lake is behind those restaurants and that's where we run. 

Indy RC has stocked some great RTR boats and might have some now. And, they can order anything of course. That's where I got my Miss GEICO.

Here's a link to the racing page on the new Indy Admirals website: http://www.IndyAdmirals.org


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Also, we added some photos from last weeks race (thanks Ed!) to the web site photos page. If you have some good ones that you'd like to share, please PM me or better yet, email the directly to H e l l o S c o t t @ a o l . c o m


----------



## smokefan

Not gonna make it Fri, I have got to work late so no racing this wk


----------



## ol' dog

Indyhobbies.com - I sent you a PM


----------



## Waltss2k

Track is down, going to make everyone drive a little this week.


----------



## Indy Rc

I thought this was sharp. New Vaterra car:


----------



## crispy

Indy Rc said:


> I thought this was sharp. New Vaterra car:


So bring one out as our pace car for rolling starts!


----------



## microed

Waltss2k said:


> Track is down, going to make everyone drive a little this week.


Yay! I'll be there for practice in a couple hours.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> Track is down, going to make everyone drive a little this week.


How about a picture of the layout?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> So bring one out as our pace car for rolling starts!


+1 Adam 12!

(The younger guys won't get that)


----------



## Indy Rc

crispy said:


> So bring one out as our pace car for rolling starts!


Because it's a police car not a pace car you silly head. How about I chase you around the track with it and spin you out with that push bumper.


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> How about a picture of the layout?


You don't need a picture


----------



## THE READER

was there this after noon love the track , its gona be fast . had this track before one of my favorite.youll see time in the high nine or low 10.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> You don't need a picture


But I want a picture!


----------



## Waltss2k

THE READER said:


> was there this after noon love the track , its gona be fast . had this track before one of my favorite.youll see time in the high nine or low 10.


I don't remember this track.


----------



## microed

Waltss2k said:


> I don't remember this track.


I do.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Cant do tonight, my 100K knee is acting up on me this morning. I shouldn't be out turn marshalling so I don't need to be racing.

Jeremiah


----------



## Indy Rc

Kind of a light last night.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Adam 12


Adam 12, See the man possible reckless driving.

Speaking of which, I will be back next Friday.

:thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

Good track, good racing, poor turnout. Looking forward to the winter months and packed houses again. At least I got home early before the kids were in bed.

The new R1 is fast. Faster than I can drive it right now. But I was able to race with Smith last night for the B Main. Until he got tired of toying with me and drove off in the last minute.


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> The new R1 is fast. Faster than I can drive it right now.


Did you run it in VTA or USGT?


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> Did you run it in VTA or USGT?


VTA. Looking forward to making changes and getting it even better.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

VTA had a decent turn-out on Friday and I had a good night racing/hanging out with everyone. If you watch the A-main, feel free to point out that I choked while in the lead.

As far as the B-main,I was driving a calculated race to be in a bump-up position. I was happy to stay in 2nd, but that doesn't mean Crispy wasn't driving a good race. His Spec-R was good, but I was just able to drive a tighter line through a few corners. I took a lot of work to get by him.


----------



## microed

I watched the VTA A-main video from last Friday. Almost as much questionable driving as the Indycar race at Sonoma yesterday.:tongue:


----------



## Waltss2k

Sorry guy's I won't be there this Fri night as I have tickets to the US Nationals. I will stop by afterwards to see you all are still at it and I will get the results so I can start getting them posted.


----------



## Bolio 32

*My Display Case*

I know this is off subject but I put made a new shelf in my display case ... here it is ... trains are N Scale ... particularly proud of the Monon stuff ...


----------



## longbeard

Stuff for sale....
Thunder Power G6 5300mah 65C 2S lipos. WELL CARED FOR. I can show you the internal resistance readings on the cells. No puffing at all. Never charged without balancing. I've got too many.

$50/ea. I have 2 for sale.

SC10 FT. Not the .2, but with big bores, lots of hop ups. $150. (For you onroad guys who want a SC)

LRP Sxx v2. $100. No board update

Novak 7.5 ballistic $45


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Bolio 32 said:


> I know this is off subject but I put made a new shelf in my display case ... here it is ... trains are N Scale ... particularly proud of the Monon stuff ...
> View attachment 178692


Very nice Bruce!


----------



## Waltss2k

Track is down, and since its a US National's weekend we will represent


----------



## crispy

WTF does that mean?

Long straightaways?


----------



## Indy RC Results

The new Indy RC T's are in, get em while they're hot... Only $17.99 each!


----------



## crispy

You gonna supply them to the people that are going to the Southern Nationals... you know, Team Indy RC?


----------



## smokefan

Gonna try to make it for some vta if I can leave work in time.


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> WTF does that mean?
> 
> Long straightaways?




YES!:dude:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

No racing for us tonight. H.S. football game and marching band performance mixed in. Darn, darn, darn, darn!!










Next week we will be racing.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

On another tangent, I had an incredible opportunity to actually visit John Force Racing in Brownsburg last week when they were testing for the U.S. Nationals this coming weekend. We were allowed to tour their facility in Brownsburg, SEE all the CNC machining going on, frames being made and graphics being applied! I'd been in the building once before for an open house, but never a complete tour. It was great!

Then, they took us out to Lucas Oil Raceway (Indianapolis Raceway Park) where John and Courtney and Brittany were all testing and working on their cars for the upcoming grand daddy race! I took some video too, which I will try to get processed this weekend and also post. John and Courtney really took time to sit and talk with us. They were not pretentious and our questions were answered in depth. It was a great experience. Can't wait to go to the Nationals this weekend! Hope JFR rocks! 










If you want to see the pics, I added a special page to the IndyHobbies.com website here: http://www.indyhobbies.com/JohnForce.html


----------



## smokefan

How did the racing go last nite? I am keeping my fingers crossed that I can make it next wk


----------



## crispy

smokefan said:


> How did the racing go last nite? I am keeping my fingers crossed that I can make it next wk


Light

11 VTA
6 USGT
8 TT-01
3 12th Scale

11 cars in the VTA A-Main. Doug wanted to get home early...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kewl Ken Block / Ford commercial...


----------



## microed

I finally had a car that was working in VTA Friday. I went back to my old TC3. My TC3 is like an old friend to me having owned this car for 13 years and I know it inside and out. It handled really well in the heat races, but I gained too front traction in the main which caused me to nose into a barrier and popped a ball cup off ending my night. I will need to adjust for that next time out. All the troubles I had with my first VTA motor really set me back, but I am now getting closer to having it dialed in. 

Not sure running 11 cars in the main was the best thing to do, but it was fun while it lasted for me.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I had fun on Friday. Once again, close qualifying in VTA. Glad to hear that Ed has sorted out his TC3/VTA car. Shaft cars all qualified well. In the main Ed broke early, I drove poorly, but at least Chuck Phaler was on the podium.


----------



## Waltss2k

I will be back next Friday night, me and my wife had a awesome time at the U.S. Nationals. We will be there Monday as well for the finials.


----------



## davidl

Mark this day that Gary hasn't posted in over 24 hours.:tongue:


----------



## davidl

davidl said:


> Mark this day that Gary hasn't posted in over 24 hours.:tongue:


48 hours


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

How has the traffic at I-465 and Emerson exits been so far this week around evening rush hour (Due to the south split closure/detour)? 

Just to be safe, I will make sure to leave a bit early to get to the track on time Friday.


----------



## davidl

IndyRC_Racer said:


> How has the traffic at I-465 and Emerson exits been so far this week around evening rush hour (Due to the south split closure/detour)?
> 
> Just to be safe, I will make sure to leave a bit early to get to the track on time Friday.



5 o'clock departure from HobbyTown North is affected by the new traffic. Getting on I-465 is not any different, but there are "start and stop" delays at I-70. Exiting at Emmerson is the same as before. Hope that helps. Stay safe out there.


----------



## microed

IndyRC_Racer said:


> How has the traffic at I-465 and Emerson exits been so far this week around evening rush hour (Due to the south split closure/detour)?
> 
> Just to be safe, I will make sure to leave a bit early to get to the track on time Friday.


Drove that way around 4:30pm yesterday and eastbound 465 was stop and go for as far as I could see. Westbound seemed to be moving. I would not use eastbound 465 on the south side at all during the day at all costs.


----------



## smokefan

Coming in via 74 shouldnt be a issue should it?


----------



## jonesy112

smokefan said:


> Coming in via 74 shouldnt be a issue should it?


nope, 74 to 465 south to the emerson exit is all clear


----------



## smokefan

Cool see u guys Friday for some vta


----------



## microed

smokefan said:


> Coming in via 74 shouldnt be a issue should it?


If you plan to take 74 to 465 and go around the west side of Indy to Emerson, you are going to be very unhappy.

465 by the old airport has been a parking lot the last two evening rush hours and I do not think it gets much better the rest of the way to Emerson.

I think Jonesy112 does not want you to make it to the track. He must be afraid of the competition.


----------



## jonesy112

microed said:


> If you plan to take 74 to 465 and go around the west side of Indy to Emerson, you are going to be very unhappy.
> 
> 465 by the old airport has been a parking lot the last two evening rush hours and I do not think it gets much better the rest of the way to Emerson.
> 
> I think Jonesy112 does not want you to make it to the track. He must be afraid of the competition.


I did not know that. I cant say I have been out during rush hour at all, so that is very possible. I drive around at odd hours to avoid traffic


----------



## MicroRacerM18

There will be no good way for me to get from downtown to Emerson. Any route I take will be bad.


----------



## davidl

davidl said:


> 48 hours


72+ hours


----------



## smokefan

Well if I get out of work at a decent time I will try to make it.


----------



## cwoods34

davidl said:


> 72+ hours


He probably stopped posting to see how long you're gonna do that.... now it's a war of attrition.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I usually come in from the NE side of I-465. If it looks like traffic on the highway is going to be backed up, I will exit early and make my way over to Emerson and head south from there. It might take a few more minutes due to traffic lights, but it beats sitting in bumper to bumper traffic for me. I suppose it would be good to have the GPS app ready on cell phones.

Thankfully there are plenty of major city roads that are near Indy RC Raceway that can be used instead of the highway exit. But the best option is always to give yourself some extra travel time.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

FYI: I saw Crispy post on rctech earlier today. I bet it is only a matter of time before he posts here.

----------

Oh, I should mention that if you are coming from the west side of Indy, you can still take I-70 to I-65 south at the downtown split. (Not sure how backed up that would be though). You then could get off at Raymond and head east to Emerson and take that south to Indy RC Raceway... or you could continue on I-65 to I-465.

You just can't go North from I-70 eastbound to the split downtown.

The benefit of going this way is that you go by Edwards Drive-In - known for their tenderloins and root beer (featured on Diners, Drive-ins, & Dives). - (http://www.edwardsdrivein.com/cpsit...2&-token.ref=14824.11312&-token.pagecall=page)


Here is the website for the South Split project (http://www.in.gov/indot/3154.htm). It is scheduled to last for at least the next 60 days, but there are incentives to complete it early.


----------



## microed

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Oh, I should mention that if you are coming from the west side of Indy, you can still take I-70 to I-65 south at the downtown split. (Not sure how backed up that would be though).


It backs up bad between the West Street exit and the Raymond Street exit. I would avoid that area too. 

Brian, if I were you I would get off early at Southeastern Ave. and then go south on Arlington Ave. to Thompson Road, then turn right and head toward Emerson Ave. Emerson Ave. and I-465 was a rush hour nightmare before construction, let alone now.


----------



## microed

I think Crispy got abducted by aliens and is probably getting the anal probe about now.


----------



## ThrottleKing

microed said:


> I think Crispy got abducted by aliens and is probably getting the anal probe about now.


LMAO!!!

OUCH, 

Anyone ever heard Chick on BOB & TOM when he got the prostate exam?

"It's in the hole!"


Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm thinking Crispy was abducted many years ago, genetically altered, and returned to the planet. That's the only explanation.


----------



## FrankNitti

Get ready for some SPEED!!!! got chance to run on the track tonight and it's 
FAST!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Are you ready for some football...er....racing? 

Although speaking of football, a former Colts quarterback tied a record last night with 7 TD passes in one game (without an interception). Although the best (or worst) highlight of the game is the Denver defender with an almost interception/pick 6. Someone needed to remind him that you have to cross the goal line before you drop the ball in celebration...DOH!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I've got to head home, pick up The Boy Wonder and then head back. Hopefully 465 will be kind to us and we can get there pretty quick.


----------



## smokefan

Still in Lafayette at work so no racing once again for me.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Shame you couldnt make it Jerry. Fun night last night but I was sure more rusty than usual. Oh well, still a fun evening with RC buddies. 

The new Indy RC shirts are nice! 2-sided and better graphics. Bought one for Kyle. Nice that there are different colors, but purple and white are Brownsburg's school colors so we got that one.

The traffic on 465 was a cluster. Our normal 35 minute drive was an hour and fifteen minutes. Crazy. Drive home was no problem.


----------



## Waltss2k

Sorry that I struggle with posting pics so I am typing the results from last night instead of the actuale pics of them.
VTA
Lanny Sledge 1st 48 laps 7:03.911 Fastest 8.515
Walt Arthur 2nd 47 laps 7:02.893 Fastest 8.710
Chris Monday 3rd 47 laps 7:03.382 Fastest 8.542
Houston Thomas 4th 47 Laps 7:09.569
Ed Reynolds 5th 46 Laps 7:04.484 Fastest 8.849
Brian Smith 6th 45 Laps 7:06.053 Fastest 8.672
Chuck Pfahler 7th 14 Laps 
Nick Campbell 8th 12 Laps

1/12 Scale
David Lee 1st 48 Laps 6:06.188 Fastest 7.458
Chuck Pfahler 2nd 47 Laps 6:02.880 Fastest 7.401
Jeremiah Ward 3rd 40 Laps 5:15.331 Fastest 7.538


----------



## Waltss2k

Continued Results from last night 9/6/2013

USGT A Main
Jeremiah Ward 1st 51 Laps 7:02.132 Fastest 8.049
David Franklin 2nd 49 Laps 7:02.346 Fastest 8.175
Nick Campbell 3rd 48 Laps 7:03.930 Fastest 8.372
Michael Reggio 4th 48 Laps 7:06.976 Fastest 8.142

TT-01 
Bob Yelle 1st 36 Laps 6:09.365 Fastest 9.386
Roger Spangler 2nd 33 Laps 6:00.774 Fastest 9.369
Doug James 3rd 33 Laps 6:01.975 Fastest 9.623
David McCreary 4th 32 Laps 6:07.552 Fastest 10.268
Dan Bush 5th 30 Laps 6:10.700 Fastest 10.512
Aydan Baldwin 6th 26 Laps 6:09.015 Fastest 11.489
Jack Bush 7th 25 Laps 5:11.588 Fastest 10.389
David Franklin 8th 14 Laps 2:11.913 Fastest 9.111
Ben James 9th 7 Laps Fastest 10.099


----------



## davidl

*Race Results*

Thanks Walt. This is a great way to show what happened last night.:thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> Continued Results from last night 9/6/2013
> 
> USGT A Main
> Jeremiah Ward 1st 51 Laps 7:02.132 Fastest 8.049
> David Franklin 2nd 49 Laps 7:02.346 Fastest 8.175
> Nick Campbell 3rd 48 Laps 7:03.930 Fastest 8.372
> Michael Reggio 4th 48 Laps 7:06.976 Fastest 8.142
> *Lanny Sledge DNS
> Gary Crispin DNS*


Fixed it for you!

We need to start tech'ing the Sledgehammer! Lapping the field in VTA? I think he has a 21.5 in there...


----------



## smokefan

Think I am going to sell my f104 will sell with servo some spares nip comes with kit tires and tcs options
Raced 2 times. Pm me if intetested. Hope to make it back down sometime for some vta.


----------



## THE READER

davidl said:


> Thanks Walt. This is a great way to show what happened last night.:thumbsup:


yes, what he said:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lanracer

crispy said:


> Fixed it for you!
> 
> We need to start tech'ing the Sledgehammer! Lapping the field in VTA? I think he has a 21.5 in there...


Nah, getting there early every Friday, working on my cars all week, and stealing all of Brian and Houston's speed secrets finally paid off....


----------



## crispy

Lanracer said:


> Nah, getting there early every Friday, working on my cars all week, and stealing all of Brian and Houston's speed secrets finally paid off....


I know. You have earned it!

The scary part is you put a lap on the field and still hit the rails a fair number of times.

If you ran a completely clean race, it could get ugly...


----------



## Waltss2k

I don't remember getting lapped.


----------



## Waltss2k

I will be posting the results from here on out.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> I don't remember getting lapped.


Analysis of the times below show he was one second behind you. So not a full lap.


----------



## Waltss2k

Yea I knew he was coming, but I don't think he had the traffic that I did.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> Yea I knew he was coming, but I don't think he had the traffic that I did.


I smell something


Jeremiah


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Locking into a spot in the VTA A-main has really become a challenge for me over the past month. I had a good run in the 1st round, but a short in my transponder cost me a lap. I'm not complaining though, because the A-main cars have been so close that a single mistake is sometimes all it takes to lose several qualifying positions.

----------

I want to say thanks to Lanny for the tips on removing old VTA tires from wheels. I am currently using Acetone to melt off the CA/glue and it is working well (baking them off wasn't an option for me). 

I want to say sorry to Houston for wrecking him in the main. I was already a lap down to him and didn't need to be racing him so closely.

And finally I want to say I'm already looking forward to racing VTA/hanging out with everyone on Friday.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Too cool. Had to share. Nissaon ZEOD off Speed Channel site.

More here: http://bit.ly/164Hvy5


----------



## ThrottleKing

Kind of looks like one of the Indycar designs. I think that if they were to race them there would be alot of wrecks since the driver can't see the rear of the car and it being significantly wider than the front. We all know how a racer thinks too. If the front can get in then the back will follow and if necessary bank it off the outside car.LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## smokefan

The open cockpit version has already been run in some of the Alms races along with Le Mond


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I saw the delta wing on track at Road America last month. It was very cool to see it on track.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Been a little slow here today. I noticed it in all forums. 

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

I have been tormenting the dog all day with my mini Revo. I don't know what it is but he can't stand that one. Loved my nitro cars and chased them all over but not the mini revo. Funny to see a 90lb dog run from a 1/16 truck but tries to break the door down for the meter reader.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

So I've been fighting this wheel "chattering" issue with my USGT S1 for a couple weeks now. 

Then this past Friday a screw fell out of the bottom of my right front steering block. (it fell out because the back half of the bottom was missing...)

Anyway, I take the C-blocks out and find this on BOTH sides!










They were still holding everything together but I'm surmising that at speed and at full lock they were opening up and allowing the entire wheel hub to vibrate back and forth.

Looking forward to running just to see what fixing this has solved...


----------



## cwoods34

I still have that loaded TC6 available..... the one that was on display a few Fridays ago..... roller with tons of spares, aftermarket chassis, blah blah blah, $250 takes it. 6 or 8 guys were eye-raping it but no one showed me the money. Now's your chance!  the money goes directly to my Vegas Racing Extravaganza Charity Fund.


----------



## Waltss2k

I had the money....


----------



## cwoods34

Waltss2k said:


> I had the money....


Who's money was it though 

Also I'll include a Javelin body with it..... I've only ran twice so it's still in good shape.


----------



## regets ama

*2013 xray t4*

If you want an associated, pick up Cody's, it will be a good one. IF you are into XRAY products I have my XRAY 2013 T4 TC 17.5 roller chassis for sale. This has the same set up as my VTA which is very competitive at Slots and TQ'd by a lap in VTA at the ROAR region 5 race (got second with a bad battery).

Lock in your electronics and go racing for $300.00

XRAY Certificate included.


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> So I've been fighting this wheel "chattering" issue with my USGT S1 for a couple weeks now.
> 
> Then this past Friday a screw fell out of the bottom of my right front steering block. (it fell out because the back half of the bottom was missing...)
> 
> Anyway, I take the C-blocks out and find this on BOTH sides!


Does anyone make them out of aluminum? If so, I would go with that.


----------



## Waltss2k

cwoods34 said:


> Who's money was it though
> 
> Also I'll include a Javelin body with it..... I've only ran twice so it's still in good shape.


 It's always My Money...


----------



## cwoods34

Someone else wanted me throw in a free servo, though.....

Car, body, all parts for the car, NO SERVO, $250 hand-delivered to the track. Lemme know.......


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Oh I just love doing this! Goody goody, Cody you have a PM! LOL!


----------



## Waltss2k

Knock yourself out Chuck. It's no skin off my nose.


----------



## cwoods34

Here's Chucky! said:


> Oh I just love doing this! Goody goody, Cody you have a PM! LOL!


Correspondence hath been delivered unto thee.


----------



## crispy

If Chuck buys that car, it'll never see the track again...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> If Chuck buys that car, it'll never see the track again...


Yes it will you just won't see it other than the blurring of the colors as it passes you. Hahaha!


----------



## Waltss2k

Your right Gary. All he does it buy em and set them on a shelf.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

But they look so pretty!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

No sorry for girlie response... But they look so bad ass! Lol!

I'll be back, just dealing with some stuff right now so?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Is it Friday yet?

I am going to finally retire the Pegasus Cuda. I was able to borrow a Camaro body from AJ Heck (thanks AJ) for this week for my TC4. I've got an HPI Challenger and Pegasus Mach Jet that I need to paint for next week, but I doub't I will get them done by tonight.

Now if I can only get off this computer and glue up some VTA tires so I can break them in this week....


----------



## smokefan

Ok really going to try to get out of work early and make it down for vta. This will probably be my last Fri racing due to taking a different job at work.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We've got a football game tomorrow night at Brownsburg. So, Kyle and I will be MIA.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Got some quality practice in tonight. Had the track to myself for quite some time tried some new settings .I had been thinking about, managed to get some more speed out of Frankenstien. 

Jeremiah


----------



## FrankNitti

ThrottleKing said:


> Got some quality practice in tonight. Had the track to myself for quite some time tried some new settings .I had been thinking about, managed to get some more speed out of Frankenstien.
> 
> Jeremiah


So that means you were able to beat that 10.0 LOL :thumbsup:

David


----------



## davidl

FrankNitti said:


> So that means you were able to beat that 10.0 LOL :thumbsup:
> 
> David



He didn't do it while I was there. But the only Frankenstein I saw was a little small.


----------



## smokefan

Had a great time racing with u guys tonight. Found out what the problem was with the Schumacher before the start of the B main. Hope I can make it back sometime.


----------



## Waltss2k

Here's the results from last nights racing. I'm sorry that I don't have the VTA & USGT A Main results because someone took the sheets. 
1/12
Chuck Pfahler 1st 33 laps 5:08.750 Fastest lap 9.167
David Lee 2nd 33 laps 5:08.933 Fastest lap 9.224
King Cooper 3rd 29 laps 5:06.918 Fastest lap 10.052
Rob Pauley 4th 15 laps Fastest lap 9.847

TT-01
David Franklin 1st 30 laps 6:00.903 Fastest lap 11.008
Dave Cook 2nd 30 laps 6:02.995 Fastest lap 11.270
Doug James 3rd 30 laps 6:09.617 Fastest lap 11.566
Gary Crispin 4th 29 laps 6:08.013 Fastest lap 12.054
Ben James 5th 28 laps 6:12.390 Fastest lap 
Sage Karam 6th 27 laps 6:06.372 Fastest lap 12.150
David McCreary 7th 24 laps 6:08.564 Fastest lap 11.957
Rob Pauley 8th 19 laps 6:08.366 Fastest lap 13.882
Zack Cambell 9th 15 laps
Roger Spangler 10th


----------



## davidl

*Race Results*

Thanks for reporting, Walt.:thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Is this thing on????


Kind of dead on here today.




Jeremiah


----------



## FrankNitti

*Black Friday 2013*

Check it out !!!!!:thumbsup:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=401866


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Check it out !!!!!:thumbsup:
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=401866


I swear, Indy RC must have my calendar and only schedules these things when I'm out of town...


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> I swear, Indy RC must have my calendar and only schedules these things when I'm out of town...


Maybe it's just coincidence. Maybe not.LOL


Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

*Hey Walt/ Indy R/C*

order one of these for me...
http://racepf.com/vintage-trans-am/1971-pontiac-firebird-trans-am-clear-body/

Thanks!


----------



## crispy

BadSign said:


> order one of these for me...
> http://racepf.com/vintage-trans-am/1971-pontiac-firebird-trans-am-clear-body/
> 
> Thanks!


Yeah, I'll take one too.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I really like how low slung the ProtoForm Firebird is. That's cool. It looks like there is barely room for the shock towers underneath! I still like the McAllister Trans Am too. Not quite as scale, but its got a good low stance also.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Just by looking at the photo, I doubt that the body would clear the minimum ride height. You would have enough room for towers. It does look like it has a decent amount of rake to it. 

Jeremiah


----------



## regets ama

Waltss2k said:


> Here's the results from last nights racing. I'm sorry that I don't have the VTA & USGT A Main results because someone took the sheets.


I dont recall the vta list, but chuck p and I had a great run to the end with a 0.2 sec difference at the finish line. Lanny and Houston had the quickest cars all night long. THank heavens for long mains!

Maybe B Olsen can post the VTA video if he captured one.

Thanks for the entertaining evening.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Franklin,

This is for you.
1/16 McAllister body

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

How many F1s are still in existence with the Indy RC crowd?

I came into an F104 Pro (daughter's boyfriend had one in a box that was built and has never been run) and he handed it off to me to see what could be done with it.

But before I sink a lot of cash into it, I'm wondering if you all think F1 will "come back" this winter?


----------



## Waltss2k

I still have mine.


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> How many F1s are still in existence with the Indy RC crowd?
> 
> I came into an F104 Pro (daughter's boyfriend had one in a box that was built and has never been run) and he handed it off to me to see what could be done with it.
> 
> But before I sink a lot of cash into it, I'm wondering if you all think F1 will "come back" this winter?



Gary, you might be in luck. Scott B. was in about 30 minutes after you left and we talked about F1. He wants to continue, but didn't appreciate the speed escalation that took place prior. VanDerVene still has his and will be back after they get settled in house. It might be sooner than we think that you can run that 104. Slowing those cars down with a 25.5 or something like one-cell would make them more drivable, then you should get some people back for it. Also, if you let the HPI car back in, you will get one more driver.:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> How many F1s are still in existence with the Indy RC crowd?
> 
> I came into an F104 Pro (daughter's boyfriend had one in a box that was built and has never been run) and he handed it off to me to see what could be done with it.
> 
> But before I sink a lot of cash into it, I'm wondering if you all think F1 will "come back" this winter?





davidl said:


> Gary, you might be in luck. Scott B. was in about 30 minutes after you left and we talked about F1. He wants to continue, but didn't appreciate the speed escalation that took place prior. VanDerVene still has his and will be back after they get settled in house. It might be sooner than we think that you can run that 104. Slowing those cars down with a 25.5 or something like one-cell would make them more drivable, then you should get some people back for it. Also, if you let the HPI car back in, you will get one more driver.:thumbsup:


I will be back next month (haven't built up the nerve to tell the wife yet, plus it's soccer season, and we haven't closed on our house yet, depite living in it for 3 weeks).

I'd love to see an open chassis rule, and something to slow the cars (25.5 or Silvercan would be great). Chassis won't matter. My F104x1 is every bit as good as my Exotek F1R on our size track.

And of course, now that I live in the sticks and had to switch to DISH, no NBCSports (and F1 or IndyCar coverage) for me.


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> ...... And of course, now that I live in the sticks and had to switch to DISH, no NBCSports (and F1 or IndyCar coverage) for me.


Oh my! That's a bad sign.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I no longer own an F1 but I will share my thoughts since the topic of too much speed was brought up. The throttle trigger on these cars are proportional. They don't always have to be buried into the grip of the controller. Just my opinion when I hear something is too fast. I never would suggest going back to old brushed technology. Use your electronic's features to smooth out the power to the ground.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

BadSign said:


> And of course, now that I live in the sticks and had to switch to DISH, no NBCSports (and F1 or IndyCar coverage) for me.


I don't understand this?

We're in an apartment for another month or so while our house is finished and we're on DISH.

With the "America's Top 250" package, I get NBC Sports (Versus), Fox Sports 1 (Speed) and others.

You just got to pay to play!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

My F1 two cents is primarily about cost. We ran stock Tamiya F1 cars that were about $250. When the silvercan motor wears out, put in an new one for $20. That's how you grow the class IMO. Same reason that TT-01 became so successful I'm told. TT-01 was an _affordable_ class that all could get into. 

Since F1 comes and goes on attendance, and now you've even sold yours Jeremiah, its going to be hard to get guys to give it a try when the investment is $500 or more to go in with brushless, etc. and upgrades. Again, just my two cents. 

We've brought our F1's with us the last five times we've come to race on Friday nights. But, the guys that started the F1 class, and pumped the class so much at the beginning aren't coming with theirs anymore. So, I'm not sure what to do with ours.


----------



## crispy

Well, this one has a silver can and a Futaba MC230CR speedo, so if I can find a LiPo laying around, I can get it running for next to nothing.

I just don't want to spend a fortune on upgrades and rubber tires just to not have anyone running theirs. I was just gauging if it *should* be done.

I agree that we should open it up to all F1 cars, but "the track" has its reasons...


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyHobbies.com said:


> My F1 two cents is primarily about cost. We ran stock Tamiya F1 cars that were about $250. When the silvercan motor wears out, put in an new one for $20. That's how you grow the class IMO. Same reason that TT-01 became so successful I'm told. TT-01 was an _affordable_ class that all could get into.
> 
> Since F1 comes and goes on attendance, and now you've even sold yours Jeremiah, its going to be hard to get guys to give it a try when the investment is $500 or more to go in with brushless, etc. and upgrades. Again, just my two cents.
> 
> We've brought our F1's with us the last five times we've come to race on Friday nights. But, the guys that started the F1 class, and pumped the class so much at the beginning aren't coming with theirs anymore. So, I'm not sure what to do with ours.


I sold it because of similar reasons. Attendance was the main reason. I like the class. It was just not growing as fast as I would have liked it too. No you don't need a $500 car to be fast in it. You can't put all of the power it has down anyway. The difficulty in driving the car with that much power and little traction is what made it so fun for me anyway. If the chassis rules were opened up then it would be better for growth since you can get a SP1 that has everything you would want for under $180. I still can't be supportive of brushed silver cans. Think of how many sit in a landfill while the brushless one is still running.(Ok, Where did that tree hugger stuff come from?) Anyway brushless $80= less than 4 silvercans. and will still be going. Brushless esc as low as $50. Tires cost no matter what your racing. You don't have to have all the best stuff to win or a ton of $$ in it. That being said "RACING" is a (competition of speed, against an objective criterion, usually a clock or to a specific point. The competitors in a race try to complete a given task in the shortest amount of time. Typically this involves traversing some distance, but it can be any other task involving speed to reach a specific goal.) In other words, You can't take a go cart and win the Indy 500. VTA, TT01, is the class made for everything being somewhat equal. F1 only to a degree. I hope no one turns this the wrong way. I don't mean any negativity towards any class or anyone.
I replaced the F1 with my 1/16 Rally car. It's got too much grunt for what it is but its fun and I can drive it in the driveway or street without worrying about tearing up the chassis. We had them out at the track last week and had a ball with them. 
There is a class in R/C for everyone.

Just my opinion from my point of view and may not be shared by others.
Jeremiah


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Well, this one has a silver can and a Futaba MC230CR speedo, so if I can find a LiPo laying around, I can get it running for next to nothing.
> 
> I just don't want to spend a fortune on upgrades and rubber tires just to not have anyone running theirs. I was just gauging if it *should* be done.
> 
> I agree that we should open it up to all F1 cars, but "the track" has its reasons...


Just get your TTO1 back together and bring that on Friday, that class is here to stay.:thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Just get your TTO1 back together and bring that on Friday, that class is here to stay.:thumbsup:


I took that thing apart this weekend and I don't know if there is a part that is NOT broken! I may have to replace the chassis again. I know I have to replace the back halves of the gearboxes. The suspension mounts are all gone.

Lots of other parts too. My problem is I have tons and tons of trees of parts (some I got from Jonesy) but they're all in storage and I can't find them until I move again in October.

So it is in line for another complete overhaul. Don't know when I'll get to it with my parts situation.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Crispy bring the F1 next time you come. Ill get it going good for you just the way it sits. Assuming it's all there and has electronics in it. I want to prove a point. If it has kit tires soak the rears in paragon and seal them in a bag. If it needs something what are the $$ limits. The 64p adapter is like $4 and will need diff balls then. Chuck the front Kingpins in your dremel and polish them real good. 

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

I'll be Crispy's F1 crew chief.




Or anyone else in that class if they have questions.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

F1 - What FDR do I want? It has the 25/104 gears in now for a 4.16 FDR. Do I need to put my 93 tooth spur in?

I'll bring the entire box a week from Friday. I have it running now. Just don't have a battery that will fit in it. No rubber tires yet.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> I still can't be supportive of brushed silver cans. Think of how many sit in a landfill while the brushless one is still running.(Ok, Where did that tree hugger stuff come from?) Anyway brushless $80= less than 4 silvercans. and will still be going. Brushless esc as low as $50. Tires cost no matter what your racing. Just my opinion from my point of view and may not be shared by others.
> Jeremiah


I'm with you. As long as the power output is the same on the brushless, it can be personal preference. However the 21.5's seemed to be a lot quicker than the stock silvercans? At least more punch anyway. 

I think the F1 class hasn't grown because it appears (to newbies wanting to get into the class) that all the "fast" F1 guys bought stock F104 kits and _then_ put another $200-$300 into them to make them competitive. That means perceived price tag to get into the F1 class was double that of the stock kit ($500ish). That perception, real or not, kept some from giving it a try I believe, especially since attendance was spotty for that class.

You don't want to sink $500 into something and hope that there's enough to run each week. At least I don't. That's why we didn't eventually get brushless set ups on ours and the hop ups. I was worried that the class wouldn't grow. Turns out that was a wise decision.

Its that old Stock Slash phenomenon: Biggest class at many the tracks around the country because people can give it a try for not much moolah. And, the perception is that they can be just as fast as anyone else by driver skill and set up, not by having to buy a bunch of stuff.

Again, just my opinion.


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> Well, this one has a silver can and a Futaba MC230CR speedo, so if I can find a LiPo laying around, I can get it running for next to nothing.
> 
> I just don't want to spend a fortune on upgrades and rubber tires just to not have anyone running theirs. I was just gauging if it *should* be done.
> 
> I agree that we should open it up to all F1 cars, but "the track" has its reasons...


Ive got an old rocket pack I will give you this weekend Gary. Its only a 2500mah but it does me absolutely zero good in anything I run.


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> Ive got an old rocket pack I will give you this weekend Gary. Its only a 2500mah but it does me absolutely zero good in anything I run.


I will take it. Nothing I have fits in here except the 6 cell NiMh that came with it.


----------



## crispy

Well, it looks like "Next to Nothing" is going to be around $70 for tires and rims.

What tires am I supposed to get again? I know it is buried in this thread somewhere, but I gave up looking ten pages back.


----------



## smokefan

IndyHobbies.com said:


> My F1 two cents is primarily about cost. We ran stock Tamiya F1 cars that were about $250. When the silvercan motor wears out, put in an new one for $20. That's how you grow the class IMO. Same reason that TT-01 became so successful I'm told. TT-01 was an _affordable_ class that all could get into.
> 
> Since F1 comes and goes on attendance, and now you've even sold yours Jeremiah, its going to be hard to get guys to give it a try when the investment is $500 or more to go in with brushless, etc. and upgrades. Again, just my two cents.
> 
> We've brought our F1's with us the last five times we've come to race on Friday nights. But, the guys that started the F1 class, and pumped the class so much at the beginning aren't coming with theirs anymore. So, I'm not sure what to do with ours.


I still have mine and you seen it. Chassie is Box stock F104 with brushless 21.5 and a reedy 3300 lipo TCS tires. First nite out won the main you dont need to spend a ton to be competitive I have 245.00 in mine. If I wasn't going to niteshift I would run it there. Kyle's car is just as fast with a silvercan biggest thing is being smooth. And open up the rules to UF1 to allow other chassies that people have. My .02 anyway


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> F1 - What FDR do I want? It has the 25/104 gears in now for a 4.16 FDR. Do I need to put my 93 tooth spur in?
> 
> I'll bring the entire box a week from Friday. I have it running now. Just don't have a battery that will fit in it. No rubber tires yet.


That will be fine to start with a decent silver can. 1031,1032 are the TCS tires. You will need 51378 foam tire wheels to mount them. If you have a tire lathe or are very good with a dremel you can use the rubber tire rims and remove the outer beads on all rims. Using the rubber tire rims gives you some extra - camber which is nice for a solid axle rear car. Its extra work but worth it. VTA tires have nothing on trying to glue these.LOL If you have a pro I don't understaand why a normal Lipo wont fit. That is what I had and my lipos fit fine. I didn't use the plastic esc/receiver mounts. I taped them to the battery sides and never removed the battery. Was even better after I put in a shorty pack and put everything inline. Weight does help on the rear axle. I had my car very close the the UF1 weight minimum. Was fast but very hard to drive it that way.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> That will be fine to start with a decent silver can. 1031,1032 are the TCS tires. You will need 51378 foam tire wheels to mount them. If you have a tire lathe or are very good with a dremel you can use the rubber tire rims and remove the outer beads on all rims. Using the rubber tire rims gives you some extra - camber which is nice for a solid axle rear car. Its extra work but worth it. VTA tires have nothing on trying to glue these.LOL If you have a pro I don't understaand why a normal Lipo wont fit. That is what I had and my lipos fit fine. I didn't use the plastic esc/receiver mounts. I taped them to the battery sides and never removed the battery. Was even better after I put in a shorty pack and put everything inline. Weight does help on the rear axle. I had my car very close the the UF1 weight minimum. Was fast but very hard to drive it that way.
> 
> Jeremiah


I'm a little confused about the rim thing. I have to dremel material off of the rubber tire rims to get the rubber tires mounted? That seems... counter-intuitive...

The Rocket Pack out of my TT-01 is just a tad long to use the battery hold in mechanism. The square LiPos don't fit in with the plastic esc/receiver mounts as it can't "make the corner".

As far as the tires, soft fronts and hard rears, for real?


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> I don't understand this?
> 
> We're in an apartment for another month or so while our house is finished and we're on DISH.
> 
> With the "America's Top 250" package, I get NBC Sports (Versus), Fox Sports 1 (Speed) and others.
> 
> You just got to pay to play!


I got America's top 120. I pay for my kids to play.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> I'm a little confused about the rim thing. I have to dremel material off of the rubber tire rims to get the rubber tires mounted? That seems... counter-intuitive...
> 
> The Rocket Pack out of my TT-01 is just a tad long to use the battery hold in mechanism. The square LiPos don't fit in with the plastic esc/receiver mounts as it can't "make the corner".
> 
> As far as the tires, soft fronts and hard rears, for real?


The TCS tires are meant to fit the foam rims or if your good at filing or sanding, you can make them work on the rubber rims by removing the outer bead or raised part of the rim. Double side tape the electronics to the battery sides and remove the plastic mounts. That is what I did. I dedicated a battery just to that car so I never removed it until I switched to a shorty and mounted all inline.

Soft fronts and hard rears sound funny don't they but it is what works. At least as far as the 1031 and 1032 tires go.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

There is a video on TQ's site somewhere on how to do this stuff and a couple on youtube. Don't want to mess up the tires

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> The Rocket Pack out of my TT-01 is just a tad long to use the battery hold in mechanism. The square LiPos don't fit in with the plastic esc/receiver mounts as it can't "make the corner".


Like what Jonesy is offeing, we've got a 2500 mah Rocket Pack in Kyle's F104 courtesy of Fast Franklin. As I recall Gary it required a little modification (grinding!) to get it to fit. Defiantly had to shorten the battery hold down tab thing at the front. Now that its in, we just leave it there. Not really a safe way to store a Lipo. So I always put his car on concrete or metal tray at home.


----------



## crispy

Just need rubber tires and I'm ready to go...










I had to paint it with the cans I had sitting around. I really like my two different color yellows pearl fade job. Gonna have to try that on my next touring car.


----------



## FrankNitti

Looking good Gary....cool fade. :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

That looks really good Gary. And different than the others. 

Hey Walt, please PM me Nick C's phone number when you can. I need to call him. Thanks. - Scott


----------



## microed

Good luck to all the local drivers going down to the Southern Nationals in Nashville TN this weekend!

-Ed


----------



## DaveCook

I still have my F1. I think that it will be back in the fall. However, I do think that a major rule change such as changing the motor and battery would probably kill the class. If the class had started off with a different formula, it might have worked or maybe even been better. But I think that changing it now would be a fatal blow to the class.

I am far from the quickest car out there, but I run a stock F104 with the only upgrade being the TCS tires. I started off running a silver can, but when I was getting ready to put in my third silver can in not that many races, I got a brushless to save money in the long run. (I can make a silver can last a long time in my TT01, but not in my F1.) The brushless felt faster, but I was still about the same gap off of Jeremiah that I had been with the silver can. I think most, if not all, of the gap was due to driving and car set-up.

Dave


----------



## Waltss2k

Hey Dave Cook your Novak Boss motor and speedo are in and ready for pick up. Thanks Walt.


----------



## DaveCook

Waltss2k said:


> Hey Dave Cook your Novak Boss motor and speedo are in and ready for pick up. Thanks Walt.


Thanks, Walt! I will be there tonight to pick it up and race. Have a good run at the Nats!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Quite a few of the Indy RC crew at the USVTA Southern Nationals wound up in the same heat on Sunday morning! Brian Smith, Gary Crispin, Walt Arthur, Indy Dave Franklin and AJ Wilusz. And our Summit buddy, Sam Bailey. Pretty cool to see them all rockin'.


----------



## crispy

I'm beat. So so tired. More racing than I could ever imagine.

Over 50 entries in VTA, I was 28th, Franklin 27th, Brian 21st (C main winner) and Walt somewhere in the B main (so maybe 15th?). Good job Walt.

Jonesy blew out both bearings in a wheel in the first of the triple A-mains and DNF'd. He really had to push in races 2 and 3 and got third in the 2nd. In the third he was going for a pass on Eric Anderson for the lead in the waning minute and took both of them out. Rob King won the triple A-main. 

Cody finished third over all in Touring car. Jonesy was in the top ten somewhere.

Franklin got 4th in the USGT B-main. I won the D-main. Fastest of the Slow!

Walt was struggling in USGT until he got a new secret weapon and jumped into the top of the B group. Don't know where he finished in the B-Main. But he's looking forward to cleaning the local's clocks this Friday so watch out!

Scott had a nice run going in the VTA E-main but got run over while leading. There was a lot of "running over" in the E main...

I'm looking forward to just a nice relaxing club race...


----------



## crispy

Note that in Scott's picture below that Franklin and I are wearing our Indy RC shirts. Walt is too, but that's to be expected.

Representing Indy in the C-main!


----------



## FrankNitti

Have to agree with Gary on being tired, it was a long weekend but I had a great time. Congrats to "Indy Crew" on some good racing. :thumbsup:

Looking forward to racing this Friday!!!!


----------



## FrankNitti

Hey Gary... I made the "B-main" in USGT. LOL :dude:


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Hey Gary... I made the "B-main" in USGT. LOL :dude:


I know, I watched that one. Fixed the "typo" below...

:thumbsup:

Note that your fast lap is the slowest of all ten. Consistency all the way to the top four!


----------



## Waltss2k

It was great weekend with no sleep great racing and great racing friends. Gary you look good on the track Gary. Congrats on the D main win.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I want to say thanks to everyone from Indy for helping me out this weekend at the Southern Nats. A big thanks to Gary Crispin for letting me borrow a battery Sunday. I had fun, but I'm looking forward to racing 'back home again' at Indy R/C Raceway.


----------



## Lanracer

You all missed the big turnout of 3 VTA and 4 USGT cars Friday while you were gone.

I missed ya! ha ha


----------



## Waltss2k

Yea I really don't understand where everyone was. I forgot to mention Great battling with you Brian in the last qualifier and Great win for you in the C main.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I drove better (for me) than I ever have with my TC3 VTA car in Nashville. My heat races were all really fun. I even won a heat race against some pretty good drivers. That was great. But then...came the Main. What a cluster! I caught corners a couple of times and slowed, but I think I got taken out at least three times. Once off the track completely! About half the drivers were pretty good and the others were not. So, that was frustrating. I really liked the one minute solo qualifiers to start the event. That got the heats well balanced right off the bat. The better drivers probably liked that too.


----------



## Bolio 32

I didn't go to Nashville but just wasn't feeling well ... also felt that I wouldn't make it because of the construction ... had a hard time getting done at work last Friday ... had some time to work on my new body though ... still needs some wheel well work but i was running out of good light ...


----------



## FrankNitti

[Note that your fast lap is the slowest of all ten. Consistency all the way to the top four![/QUOTE]


Yeah I seen that, wise man once said "slow down so you can go fast" :thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Glad you all made it back safely. I look forward to running this Friday as well. 

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

Bolio 32 said:


> I didn't go to Nashville but just wasn't feeling well ... also felt that I wouldn't make it because of the construction ... had a hard time getting done at work last Friday ... had some time to work on my new body though ... still needs some wheel well work but i was running out of good light ...


Wrong color!

... for you...


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hey Walt,

Any word from Great Planes on when HPI 4490's will be available?

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Bolio 32 said:


> I didn't go to Nashville but just wasn't feeling well ... also felt that I wouldn't make it because of the construction ... had a hard time getting done at work last Friday ... had some time to work on my new body though ... still needs some wheel well work but i was running out of good light ...


Looks great! The Indy Admirals run boats in the Carmel Reflecting Pond. Nice place. Did it float?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Waltss2k said:


> Yea I really don't understand where everyone was. I forgot to mention Great battling with you Brian in the last qualifier and Great win for you in the C main.


Walt, you did a great job in that last qualifier to earn your "B" main spot in VTA. Other than the top 5 cars in VTA, anyone from 8-22 could have been in the "A" main.

I felt I redeemed myself a bit in the "C" main with the win. I finally got the rear end locked down on my car and actually turned faster/more laps than some cars in the "A" main and many cars in the "B". I also got a sub 12 second lap.


----------



## Waltss2k

ThrottleKing said:


> Hey Walt,
> 
> Any word from Great Planes on when HPI 4490's will be available?
> 
> Jeremiah


I will see today. Great Planes says late Sept


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I believe they said there were over 60 Vintage Trans Am cars there in Nashville last weekend. Indy RC has such a perfect VTA track, bet we will attract quite a few ourselves to future events. VTA is alive and well! All the cars there were put into this photo below including USGT, 17.5 Touring Car and 12th Scale.

The photo below that is the new ProtoForm Trans Am body. It sure was cool. Knowing the guys upstairs, they will have some in the hobby shop for us to buy as soon as possible! Rob King, the VTA guru and Offical Approver, gave the new body his seal of approval in person. Sticker is on wind shield. That was pretty cool to see.


----------



## crispy

I think only 52 took qualifying runs.


----------



## 87STX

On road cars for sale. Tc5 vta, xray t2, and crc 1/12. Will have them at IRC on friday.


----------



## THE READER

? !!! I see a lot of cars that do not have any numbers or numbers on the hood and deck lid and side doors. am I missing something?


----------



## crispy

THE READER said:


> ? !!! I see a lot of cars that do not have any numbers or numbers on the hood and deck lid and side doors. am I missing something?


No, you're not. I was disappointed that they didn't even enforce the VTA rules for the concourse competition (sponsored by Rockstar Painting).


----------



## nutz4rc

Seems a little odd that the VTA Nationals wouldn't enforce the standard VTA rules. Should have been tossed out at tech.


----------



## crispy

nutz4rc said:


> Seems a little odd that the VTA Nationals wouldn't enforce the standard VTA rules. Should have been tossed out at tech.


They enforced the number rule... sorta. Several cars had plain white stickers with numbers printed on in marker. They did let the NASCAR cars run.

Also, they did enforce the driver figure rule. Several cars lost their driver during races and had those cars finished in the top three, they probably would have failed post race tech.


----------



## nutz4rc

Sounds like a kinda, sorta deal. I plan on being down to run some VTA with you this fall and winter.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

They did focus heavy on performance tech inspections, which I was glad to see. Taking every motor apart and sealing them was a big effort. Checking speedos and batteries before every race was done too. 

You are right though that they didn't demand 100% enforcement on the aesthetic side, especially numbers. I think that situation was caused by having some new local racers and racers from tracks that probably don't enforce the aesthetics too much. It's a difficult thing to have someone pay their fees, drive to the venue and then be told they can't run. So, I'm sympathetic since it didn't affect performance. Having some Parma number sets or something there at the track they could apply could have helped resolve that situation.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Looking at the Official Rules, the local track is allowed discretion on the rules. Most tracks for instance don't enforce the driver rule. At least not for club racing. The parts at jump out at me are these:

_"It is highly suggested that all indoor carpet tracks use these rules exactly as they are written with no deviations."_ (Emphasis on "suggested")

and

_"All decisions of the race promoter or track owner are final."_

Still, I definitely agree that the "Spirit of VTA" should be followed. Otherwise, its just another touring car class. I'm sure there are racers who look at it as just another TC class with a different shell, but I don't think the majority do. Most get into it the way the founders of the class intended.


----------



## crispy

I've been so busy since I got back Sunday night, I haven't touched a single car. The TT-01 is still in pieces. I don't even know what parts I need.

Issues with the new house. Cub Scout meetings. Sick dog. Sick kid. (Not in that order...) I need to race again. Arrrgh!


----------



## Waltss2k

We at Indy RC are using all the Vta rules, the only rule that we don't use which is for club racing only is the driver rule.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Me too Gary. It's all in a stack in the workshop. Unfortunately, I can't race tomorrow night anyway. It's my youngest daughter's Birthday. Hoping to maybe make the big off road race on Sunday. I've not run off road all summer or fall. I will at least stop by to visit that day. Rain is in the forecast, so the place should be packed!


----------



## jboylan

Hey everyone, I just started school at Purdue this year, moving in from Iowa. At home I used to run out-door, mod sct and buggy, but I am becoming more and more interested in on road rc racing. The tt-01 and F1 classes really appeal to me, but I wanted to get some more info on who ran F1 in Indy. The local track in lafayette doesn't run this class and also seems to have a pretty small community. Looking through a few pages of this thread I have seen some mentions of F1 but not much. Can anyone give me some information on what the F1 class is like in Indy? I know TT01 is huge and I will also look into that. Thanks for the help!


----------



## crispy

Who wants to take this one?

Nobody?

F1... keeping in mind I just got a like new F104 Pro... is largely non-existent. At most we'd have six or so cars on a good night. 

Do you already have an F1 car? If not, I wouldn't buy one expecting to race every week. 

TT-01 a much safer bet. Actually VTA is the safest bet.


----------



## jboylan

That is disappointing about F1, hopefully it catches on because I would love to race those cars. Looks like I will be focusing on tt01 or vta.

What tt01 kits are allowed? The spec sheet on the website is fairly specific, but are the newer tt01E kits allowed? or the R kits?

For vta, what chassis do people usually run? The spec sheet lists any awd tc chassis as being allowed, but do people usually run tt01 chassis for those as well?

Just trying to get a feel for what these on road classes are like before I jump into it.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I haven't touched my cars this week, but I'm interested to see how my current setup on my car works in VTA at Indy RC tomorrow/Friday night. 

----------

As far as numbers go on my VTA car, I'm using numbers that I got at Indy RC Raceway. They are located on the same wall in the store as the unpainted R/C bodies (east wall upstairs). They are a good size for VTA cars, have numbers 0-9, come in different colors, are pre-cut, and are only $5. They also come as 2 sizes - 2 large for the doors and 2 small for the hood/trunk. If you only use a single digit for each car body, you will have enough for 10 bodies.

Pretty good value if you ask me. (They could also be used in other classes - USGT, TT-01, F1, etc)

----------

Here is a video on YouTube for all of the mains from the Southern Nationals last week (over 4 hours long). It was a good layout. The C main group gets on the track around 3 hrs 5 minutes for their warm-up laps. I started in 2nd and got to 1st by end of the first lap and stayed there until the end of the race (green/white Mustang).


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

F1 had a really good start, but the guys who got it started have not raced this summer. So, cross your fingers for the fall/winter season. It takes 4 to make a class. We has several weeks where three F1's came but we didn't get to race them. Just need a couple more that have genuine interest. They sure look great on the track! You'd think open wheel race cars would be a no brainer in Indianapolis, right?


----------



## crispy

jboylan said:


> What tt01 kits are allowed? The spec sheet on the website is fairly specific, but are the newer tt01E kits allowed? or the R kits?
> 
> For vta, what chassis do people usually run? The spec sheet lists any awd tc chassis as being allowed, but do people usually run tt01 chassis for those as well?
> 
> Just trying to get a feel for what these on road classes are like before I jump into it.


Any TT-01 kit. But not the TT-02 kit. Indy RC sells the TT-01E Type R to those to plan to go racing. Nobody is running the TT-01 for VTA. You can't get the gearing right for this track and the chassis won't be competitive. 

What are we running? You name it. There is a little bit of everything. Every generation of Associated. Same for X-Ray. There is one guy that is Mr. Tamiya that can and probably has run every Tamiya chassis (except the TT-01) and I run a Spec-R. 

Some will tell you the perfect jumping off point for VTA is the AE TC4 Club Racer. But my Spec-R S1 is cheaper and better. But you can get parts for the TC4 at the track...

Start with the TT-01E Type R. Box stock with some upgrade Tamiya springs and you'll be on par with everyone else in that class. Then when you're racing keep your eyes out for good used bargains from the locals. Two weeks ago Cody was selling a loaded TC6 for a song. A couple weeks before that John had a like new Xray T4 for sale. These were not crap cars. The guys selling them were some of the best. Just those kind of guys that have to have the latest and greatest!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

More photos from the USVTA Race in Nashville from last weekend if you want to see them. Many of the pit area and racers getting ready: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.525402714207866.1073741833.456519857762819&type=1


----------



## davidl

jboylan said:


> Hey everyone, I just started school at Purdue this year, moving in from Iowa. At home I used to run out-door, mod sct and buggy, but I am becoming more and more interested in on road rc racing. The tt-01 and F1 classes really appeal to me, but I wanted to get some more info on who ran F1 in Indy. The local track in lafayette doesn't run this class and also seems to have a pretty small community. Looking through a few pages of this thread I have seen some mentions of F1 but not much. Can anyone give me some information on what the F1 class is like in Indy? I know TT01 is huge and I will also look into that. Thanks for the help!


Here is some additional info for you based on the information you provided above. I see you mentioned "buggy" as one of the classes you have raced. I am assuming you ran a buggy like a Associated B4 or a Losi TLR22. Those are pretty high end buggy's. The driving for those cars would make you a candidate for 1/12 scale. The 1/12 scale cars are small, nimble and fast without a lot of horsepower. The cost to get into 1/12 scale is virtually the same as a Tamiya Mini-Cooper with all upgrades or a TT-01. We run foam tires instead of rubber and can get about 4 weeks running out a set (<$30/set). The batteries are single cell Li-Poly and the motors are 17.5 brushless without boost. The trick is to get a speedo that is compatible with single cell batteries, and there are several available. The drivers in this class are more experienced and have fewer multiple car crashes than the TT-01. I fit you into this with my assumption of your past experience with the buggy. I know many buggy drivers that excelled in 1/12 when they tried it.

The 1/12 scale class at IndyRC has been very strong at times, but also has been small. I think it safe to say that it has been stronger attended than the F-1 class. There were times in the Fall and Winter where 1/12 had more than 10 entries. We are now in the 3-5 range and have missed the minimum to run a couple times in the last 2 months.

Now if I have totally missed your interest in racing RC cars and you want realism instead of performance, then the VTA class has that. It just gets more expensive than the other classes. 

Also, glad to see you are studying at Purdue. I have a BSME degree from Purdue, earned in 1974. That degree has served me very well. Come by and introduce yourself when you get to the track on Friday nights.

David Lee


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well if I may make an assumption based on what you have mentioned as past racing experience. I would assume you already have a brushless esc and 2 cell lipo's. The kicker in TTo1 is a 25c 4000 battery limit, brushed esc and silver can. VTA is nice but your limited to 5000 pack, novak motor and certain esc's. Usgt only requires you to have any 21.5 motor, 2 cell, any blinky capable esc, car body not on ROAR t2 list and treaded tires. That may be the cheapest way for you if you had your old electronics and woulod be willing to rob them from a currently owned car.. Most motors nowdays can be changed by swaping stators. Just my opinion.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Do any of you guys have any experience with the quadracopters like from Traxxas or Heli-max's SQ1? I am getting the urdge to have something to fly in the house and irritate the dog more than my 1/16 grave digger.LOL

I would like to know of flight times and performance and reliability amongst the mini drones.


Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

Result's from Friday night's racing.

1/12 Scale A Main
David Lee 1st 38 laps 6:00.314 Fastest lap 9.437
Michael Reggio 2nd 38 Laps 6:00.857 Fastest Lap 9.377
Chuck Pfahler 3rd 37 Laps 5:46.021 Fastest Lap 9.285

TT-01 A Main
Dave Cook 1st 30 Laps 6:06.994 Fastest Lap 11.553
David Franklin 2nd 29 Laps 6:02.930 Fastest Lap 12.033
David McCleary 3rd 26 Laps 6:02.059 Fastest Lap 12.750
Ben James 4th 18 Laps 
Doug James 5th 16 Laps
Dan Bush 6th 4 Laps
Jack Bush 7th 2 Laps
Aydan Baldwin 8th 1 Lap

VTA A Main
Houston Thomas 1st 39 Laps 7:03.948 Fastest Lap 10.746
Chris Monday 2nd 38 Laps 7:00.579 Fastest Lap 10.714
Brian Smith 3rd 36 Lpas 7:04.391 Fastest Lap 10.806
Gary Crispin 4th 35 Laps 7:07.206 Fastest Lap 11.334
Chuck Pfahler 5th 25 Laps Fastest Lap 10.694

USGT A Main
Jeremiah Ward 1st 41 Laps 7:04.045 Fastest Lap 10.047
David Franklin 2nd 40 Laps 7:08.701 Fastest Lap 10.367
Lanny Sledge 3rd 38 Laps 7:02.341 Fastest Lap 10.428
Gary Crispin 4th 36 Laps 7:00.432 Fastest Lap 11.327
Steve Larracey 5th 33 Laps 7;08.722 Fastest Lap 11.924
Bruce Olson 6th 30 Laps 7:07.227 Fastest Lap 12.023
Steve Martin 7th 7 Laps Fastest Lap 10.379
Michael Reggio 8th 1 Lap


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> Do any of you guys have any experience with the quadracopters like from Traxxas or Heli-max's SQ1? I am getting the urdge to have something to fly in the house and irritate the dog more than my 1/16 grave digger.LOL
> 
> I would like to know of flight times and performance and reliability amongst the mini drones.
> 
> Jeremiah


Sent you a PM Jeremiah.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Well, you guys may be proud of yourselves having gotten the chance to go racing last night, but I'll have you know that even though I missed it, I had TWO pieces of Birthday cake. So there! :hat:

(Oh ya, and my wallet is now lighter too...)


----------



## jboylan

Thank you everyone for the replies, I plan on making it out to a race or two before buying anything. From what it sounds like I will be able to pull a few of the electronics from my off road cars. Coming from my B4, the 1/12 class seems interesting, I'll just have to see everything in person.


----------



## crispy

FWIW, 

Walt's results shown below are not representative of the numbers last night.

For F1, TT-01 and USGT, everyone that was there ran in the A-main. VTA had enough for both an A and a B main. Lanny was in the A too, but didn't make the start.


----------



## ThrottleKing

jboylan said:


> Thank you everyone for the replies, I plan on making it out to a race or two before buying anything. From what it sounds like I will be able to pull a few of the electronics from my off road cars. Coming from my B4, the 1/12 class seems interesting, I'll just have to see everything in person.


I did forget to be a little more clear on some of the previous statements. I guess the batteries and motors for USGT per the rules are that they must be ROAR approved. Same with the 1/12 17.5 too. Just wanted to let you know before you go out and buy batteries or motors.

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

I still don't understand why we haven't picked up on our numbers. Hope to see everyone THIS COMING FRIDAY NIGHT.


----------



## Waltss2k

Also I want to let everyone know that I have a sepeate thread going on out Black Friday race coming up on Thanksgiving weekend. I am going to open up a Pre Registration and you can pay when you show up to race.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> I still don't understand why we haven't picked up on our numbers. Hope to see everyone THIS COMING FRIDAY NIGHT.


There was one Friday a month or so back when the stars aligned and there were three heats of TT-01/VTA/USGT.

I hope its just a matter of everyone that does race, coming at the same time.

I can only think of one person that came regularly that has stopped showing up. What happened to DJ? He was running TT-01 and VTA.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I think for anyone who has school age kids, this is a super busy time of year for activities. I didn't race last week for that reason, and the same for at least the next two Fridays for me. Bummer.


----------



## Waltss2k

I haven't seen brozik, Matt P, John, John (runs 1/12). Just to name a few.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Dare I mention again so that some can blast off on me. Weeknight racing is hard for those that do have kids and work out of town or live out of town. A second racing day over the weekend would in some cases suit those that can't always commit to a Friday night event. Myself personally would love to race onroad twice a week too without going out of town to do it.. 

OK I am ready for the verbal bashing. BRING IT 

Jeremiah


----------



## jtsbell

ThrottleKing said:


> Dare I mention again so that some can blast off on me. Weeknight racing is hard for those that do have kids and work out of town or live out of town. A second racing day over the weekend would in some cases suit those that can't always commit to a Friday night event. Myself personally would love to race onroad twice a week too without going out of town to do it..
> 
> OK I am ready for the verbal bashing. BRING IT
> 
> Jeremiah


And 1


----------



## Matt P.

Waltss2k said:


> I haven't seen brozik, Matt P, John, John (runs 1/12). Just to name a few.


Late summer/fall I am booked on most Friday nights. I usually take a hiatus from R/C during this time. I think it's the case for many people. I bet numbers jump way up late October into November. I know that is when I will probably start racing every Friday again.

I do come on here from time to time to see whats going on at Indy RC. Nice to see this thread remain so active.


----------



## starrx

throttleking said:


> dare i mention again so that some can blast off on me. Weeknight racing is hard for those that do have kids and work out of town or live out of town. A second racing day over the weekend would in some cases suit those that can't always commit to a friday night event. Myself personally would love to race onroad twice a week too without going out of town to do it..
> 
> Ok i am ready for the verbal bashing. bring it
> 
> Jeremiah


and 2


----------



## crispy

Matt P. said:


> I do come on here from time to time to see whats going on at Indy RC. Nice to see this thread remain so active.


I do my best...


----------



## crispy

Playing Devil's Advocate here..., let's say you convinced Walt to run on-road on Sunday. I say Walt because Josh would have to be dead first.

But say they ran on-road both Friday and Sunday. I think it would just split the base. Sure, a couple people would run both. But for most (and I'm included in this) they would pick one or the other. So instead of 30 people and 50 entries, you'd have 20 people Friday and 20 people Sunday. That's 20 people across four or five classes. It would make for some crappy racing.

Not to mention that their off-road base wouldn't have a place to play indoors all winter long. Off-road probably accounts for 90% of their new vehicle purchases and 80% of their parts sales.

Pains me to say this next part, but I agree with Josh... :freak:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well in my opinions defense. Do they not have open offroad practice on Monday and Tuesday? Then race offroad carpet on Wed? Or am I mistaken/misinformed? 

The customer base is that way because they pushed it that way. If there was more on road then they "might" sell more on road based kits and thus we would have more on road racers. 

The argument for the inhouse will always be offroad is more profitable because there is more offroad track time to be had.

I love open forums and free speech.LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

I object... your point is moo!


That's like a cow's opinion...


----------



## ThrottleKing

I miss that show.LOL

Your objection is overruled!!!

And will be stricken from the record.


Crispy, 
Either you're with us or against us.
There is no grey area, no thin line..LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## davidl

Waltss2k said:


> I still don't understand why we haven't picked up on our numbers. Hope to see everyone THIS COMING FRIDAY NIGHT.


Walt, I think one of the reasons is the traffic. Closing I-70 and I-65 downtown has created pretty difficult traffic patterns on I-465 that has affected the entire city. People are now staying home instead of getting back into the traffic after arriving home work to come to the track. There are also other reasons that other people know about. They can offer those reasons.


----------



## FrankNitti

Looks like I only have a couple more Fridays left on the Pro X-patterns and I'll be done racing for a while also. " No 4490's.. No racing" wish we had another tire we could use. :beatdeadhorse:

Oh wait....I could still run VTA, TT01 or 12th scale. Strike the above paragraph from the records. :drunk: I'll be there Friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

FrankNitti said:


> Looks like I only have a couple more Fridays left on the Pro X-patterns and I'll be done racing for a while also. " No 4490's.. No racing" wish we had another tire we could use. :beatdeadhorse:
> 
> Oh wait....I could still run VTA, TT01 or 12th scale. Strike the above paragraph from the records. :drunk: I'll be there Friday. :thumbsup:


I am looking at DYN7951 thru DYN7956 From Horizon as possible replacements until the x-pattern Pro compounds are in stock again. These are very cheap at $18 per set of 4 and come premounted. I wont spend money on D compound and mount them on any of my good wheels because I already know I don't like them. Going this route I would at least have little money involved if I hate them.

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

davidl said:


> Walt, I think one of the reasons is the traffic. Closing I-70 and I-65 downtown has created pretty difficult traffic patterns on I-465 that has affected the entire city. People are now staying home instead of getting back into the traffic after arriving home work to come to the track. There are also other reasons that other people know about. They can offer those reasons.


 I'm all ears as to what Other reason's people have for not coming out.


----------



## FrankNitti

ThrottleKing said:


> I am looking at DYN7951 thru DYN7956 From Horizon as possible replacements until the x-pattern Pro compounds are in stock again. These are very cheap at $18 per set of 4 and come premounted. I wont spend money on D compound and mount them on any of my good wheels because I already know I don't like them. Going this route I would at least have little money involved if I hate them.
> 
> Jeremiah


I spoke with a guy that was running the DYN7951 tire at Nashville, It was not a pre mount because he said the pre mounts has the solid type foam inserts. I tried to find more info about them having the solid vs open cell foam in the pre mounts but no luck yet.


----------



## Waltss2k

Well It's now Oct so the Hpi pros should be coming available.


----------



## FrankNitti

Waltss2k said:


> Well It's now Oct so the Hpi pros should be coming available.


Hope you have a good source, I checked three places and they are posting mid to late October, HPI has dropped the ball big time on this one.


----------



## crispy

You guys can all run Tamiya TT-01 kit tires like I am!

:freak:


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> You guys can all run Tamiya TT-01 kit tires like I am!
> 
> :freak:


That was my plan "B" :thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> You guys can all run Tamiya TT-01 kit tires like I am!
> 
> :freak:


Um...... No. :hat:


----------



## Waltss2k

Just in case everyone forgot or didn't know, if there is anything that you need and we don't have it in stock we can order it and have it next day. We order on Monday and Thursday.


----------



## THE READER

Houston -1 brown guy you have a pm


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Anyone (racers or Indy RC) have a clean TC5 they'd like to unload by any chance?


----------



## davidl

Waltss2k said:


> I'm all ears as to what Other reason's people have for not coming out.


Walt, sorry I think I have confused you. Please don't read anything into my post other than people have reasons not to come. Some are moving into a new home. Some are still running boats. Some have issues with kids in school. Some can not beat the traffic. The list of reasons could be endless and it affects all of us in different ways.


----------



## Waltss2k

davidl said:


> Walt, sorry I think I have confused you. Please don't read anything into my post other than people have reasons not to come. Some are moving into a new home. Some are still running boats. Some have issues with kids in school. Some can not beat the traffic. The list of reasons could be endless and it affects all of us in different ways.


Ok, I'm with ya. I got what you were saying.


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> Walt, sorry I think I have confused you. Please don't read anything into my post other than people have reasons not to come. Some are moving into a new home. Some are still running boats. Some have issues with kids in school. Some can not beat the traffic. The list of reasons could be endless and it affects all of us in different ways.


Wow, I fit two categories!

In all seriousness, July-September is always the worst for indoor season. It'll start picking up soon.


----------



## rcslowpoke

I have a tc5 roller with a exotek chassis and some spare part for $125


----------



## smokefan

Anyone interested I am willing to trade my F104 roller with tcs center shock and kit and tcs tires plus a few spares for a stock slash.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

You guys see the news story about the Telsa with the lipo batteries burning like crazy? I've wondered why we store them in special fire proof bags and handle them with care, while the new electric vehicle people tell you they are completely safe and you can park your car _inside_ your garage/house!

http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/10/02/highway-fire-of-tesla-model-s-included-its-lithium-battery/?_r=0


----------



## Scott04C5

I'm looking to buy a Traxxax Slash 2wd roller. Does anyone have one for sale? Thx


----------



## Waltss2k

If anyone is interested we got in some intergy ride height gauges, also I ordered in the tlr onroad tire glue kit for gluing tires. HobbyWing speed controls. Also if there's something you need that we don't have we can get it quick since al our orders are next day delivery. Remember shop where you race. Thanks again for everyone's support. Also check out our new thread on our thanksgiving weekend race.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Race night...another opportunity to get the TC4 better!!!

See everyone at the track.

----------

FYI, there is this thread on RCTECH for USGT http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/411122-usgt.html

There may be some suggestions for alternative treaded tires. As I was walking by Kevin Kane at the Southern Nationals he was using a different treaded tire on his USGT car. I asked him what it was, but I forgot to write it down.

I sent a PM to Rob King (robk on rctech) and asked for recommendations on treaded tires (other than X-patterns). I will update everyone with his response. Since Rob & Kevin founded the USGT class, I would think their opinions on tires should be good.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Can't make it tonight, wife not feeling well.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> Can't make it tonight, wife not feeling well.
> 
> Jeremiah


Dope her up. Put her to bed. Voila. Jeremiah racing...

True story. I played Softball (in a league) the day my daughter was born (27 years ago). She was born around 2pm. Got her mom up to the room around 4pm. Spent time with them both. The nurses came and took Sam away around 5:00 and said "we'll bring her back in a couple hours". The wife said "Good, I'm exhausted, I've got to get some sleep". I looked at my watch and said "Crap, I've got a game at 6:00 and I never called the guys... Wait a minute... " You can guess the rest. Moral of the story. Make it happen!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Crispy, you should be selling stories like that to TV writers. Actually, I'll give you 2 buy one/get one free pizza coupons for Hungry Howies. I will have them with me tonight and I should be to the track early.

PS, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Dope her up. Put her to bed. Voila. Jeremiah racing...
> 
> True story. I played Softball (in a league) the day my daughter was born (27 years ago). She was born around 2pm. Got her mom up to the room around 4pm. Spent time with them both. The nurses came and took Sam away around 5:00 and said "we'll bring her back in a couple hours". The wife said "Good, I'm exhausted, I've got to get some sleep". I looked at my watch and said "Crap, I've got a game at 6:00 and I never called the guys... Wait a minute... " You can guess the rest. Moral of the story. Make it happen!!!


I can't dope her up, not good for the baby.
She has abdominal hernia or a tear in her abdominal wall. She is not supposed to do anything that might cause it to worsen or the doctor has told her they would have to go into surgery and that is not good either for the baby. Maybe I can come next week. 

Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> I can't dope her up, not good for the baby.
> She has abdominal hernia or a tear in her abdominal wall. She is not supposed to do anything that might cause it to worsen or the doctor has told her they would have to go into surgery and that is not good either for the baby. Maybe I can come next week.
> 
> Jeremiah


Just one baby? Amateur.


----------



## ThrottleKing

How was the racing Friday Night? Who finished where and all that stuff. 

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

Phenomenal racing Friday. Probably the best in months.

There were 10 TT-01, 10 VTA and 5 USGT. So we got done early. 

Seriously, although not a huge car count, the racing was close in VTA. I had fun running nose to tail to nose to tail with Brian and Nick in the VTA B.


----------



## j21moss

Hoping to back there sometime to run some more roadcourse racing. Had a blast the last time I was there. Got my TC4 back out since the TC3 ran the last time, also got out the XRAY that my son Ben gave me and maybe run it in USGT, so hoping to run some more Friday nights. But I really thinking about that F104 Class. Open wheel is my favorite so we will see.


----------



## Waltss2k

j21moss said:


> Hoping to back there sometime to run some more roadcourse racing. Had a blast the last time I was there. Got my TC4 back out since the TC3 ran the last time, also got out the XRAY that my son Ben gave me and maybe run it in USGT, so hoping to run some more Friday nights. But I really thinking about that F104 Class. Open wheel is my favorite so we will see.


It's about time.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> How was the racing Friday Night? Who finished where and all that stuff.
> 
> Jeremiah



I won practice.:thumbsup::dude:


----------



## crispy

j21moss said:


> But I really thinking about that F104 Class. Open wheel is my favorite so we will see.


I've got an F104 almost ready to go. I haven't bought rubber tires until some others actually show up.

At this time, I don't know how many cars are still out there?


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> Phenomenal racing Friday. Probably the best in months.
> 
> There were 10 TT-01, 10 VTA and 5 USGT. So we got done early.
> 
> Seriously, although not a huge car count, the racing was close in VTA. I had fun running nose to tail to nose to tail with Brian and Nick in the VTA B.


yes there were 10 tto1 car , and they ran them all in the a main again!! that's just not right.!!! they don't run every one in vta or usgt in the a main, why the tto1 , heck even the novice are complaining , keep it up and there wont be a tto1 class, my 2 cent


----------



## Waltss2k

Sorry Bob, I will fix it. I didn't know.


----------



## THE READER

Waltss2k said:


> Sorry Bob, I will fix it. I didn't know.


thank you Walt, appreciated:thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

I wish we had some kind of formula for determining how many cars are going to be in the A-main and how many by qualifying and how many by transfer. I don't care what the numbers are, I just would like to know them ahead of time. 

I'm a numbers guy, so I thought about this some more. Revised it a little after running many scenarios.

Something like this. Number below is number of entrants in a class. Assumption that track can handle 8 cars in a main. Does not account for Withdrawals.

8 or fewer: Everyone to the A.
9-11: 6 qualify for A main, Pos. 7-11 (3-5 cars) in B main, 1 transfers
12-14: 6 qualify for A main, everyone else in the B (could be 6-8 cars), 2 transfer.
15-17: 6 qualify for A main, 6 in the B, remaining 3-5 run in the C with 1 transferring. The B would then have 7, so 2 would transfer up to the A.
18-20: 6 in the A, 6 in the B, everyone else (6-8) in C, 2 bump in both sub mains.

If we get more than 20, we can continue the logic. Basically if the sub-main is small, transfer one. If the sub-main is large, transfer two. 

The benefit to having a formula is that it is easy and pre-ordained. No guessing where your Xth place qualifying effort will land you. Why is this important you ask? I'll explain in my next installment "Making Qualifying More Exciting" to be published later... 

(Walt asked for suggestions, so that's what I'm doing...)


----------



## Waltss2k

That's pretty much the formula Gary. I will make sure it gets changed this week


----------



## Here's Chucky!

The Black Friday flyer is on the web site. Is someone going to post it on the two forums for more eyes to see?


----------



## FrankNitti

Here's Chucky! said:


> The Black Friday flyer is on the web site. Is someone going to post it on the two forums for more eyes to see?


Great question... I think more people check this thread than go onto the web site, I know I do. :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's Chucky! said:


> The Black Friday flyer is on the web site. Is someone going to post it on the two forums for more eyes to see?


World's coolest flyer!










HR version can be found here: http://indyrc.homestead.com/10660_blackfriday2013_v03.jpg


----------



## crispy

I hate you guys...

You want my schedule for late winter so you can schedule the next one when I'm gone too?


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> I hate you guys...
> 
> You want my schedule for late winter so you can schedule the next one when I'm gone too?


Crispy,

Leave me your VTA and TTo1 and I will run them for ya. Kind of like driving for an injured driver.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> Crispy,
> 
> Leave me your VTA and TTo1 and I will run them for ya. Kind of like driving for an injured driver.
> 
> Jeremiah


You'll have the best car. The Spec-R shocked the world with the fastest lap in the A-main. (Maybe it was the second qualifier...?)

Everyone was asking me if I cut the course...?


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> I've got an F104 almost ready to go. I haven't bought rubber tires until some others actually show up.
> 
> At this time, I don't know how many cars are still out there?


I'm looking at the 18th or 25th for my triumphant return, I can loan you a set.


----------



## crispy

BadSign said:


> I'm looking at the 18th or 25th for my triumphant return, I can loan you a set.


I'll take you up on that. The car runs like a bat out of hell on the foam tires. I want to see how far it goes downhill on rubber...


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> I'll take you up on that. The car runs like a bat out of hell on the foam tires. I want to see how far it goes downhill on rubber...


It's a biiiiiiig slide. More like a rollercoaster. You drive with your trigger finger more than your steering wheel.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> World's coolest flyer!


hope to have a new  Vta ready for this Friday or at least for this event....lets try a shaft drive....:thumbsup:0







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ThrottleKing

Walt,

Does the shop have a Traxxas 2080 micro servo in stock? If not can you get one in before Friday? I need one like yesterday.LOL I broke mine and Traxxas sent me a new one but they sent me a full size 2075. I was hoping to get to play with the Rally before we race Friday night. I would rather not rob the one from the mini Revo.

Thanks
Jeremiah


----------



## Matt P.

1BrownGuy said:


> hope to have a new Vta ready for this Friday or at least for this event....lets try a shaft drive....:thumbsup:0


You will have to give us a report on the build of the tb04. I know microed and I are both thinking about getting one.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Matt P. said:


> You will have to give us a report on the build of the tb04. I know microed and I are both thinking about getting one.


no problem...cant wait to start assembly...waiting for a few more parts to arrive


----------



## Waltss2k

Matt P. said:


> You will have to give us a report on the build of the tb04. I know microed and I are both thinking about getting one.


We can get them. As a matter a fact we can get all that.


----------



## Waltss2k

ThrottleKing said:


> Walt,
> 
> Does the shop have a Traxxas 2080 micro servo in stock? If not can you get one in before Friday? I need one like yesterday.LOL I broke mine and Traxxas sent me a new one but they sent me a full size 2075. I was hoping to get to play with the Rally before we race Friday night. I would rather not rob the one from the mini Revo.
> 
> Thanks
> Jeremiah


I will check, if not we can have it Friday.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

It looks like I might actually get to come race this Friday after all. Kyle too I believe.  

I still have three oak USVTA charger stands if anyone is interested in one. Kit or assembled. PM if interested. 










Scott


----------



## microed

1BrownGuy said:


> no problem...cant wait to start assembly...waiting for a few more parts to arrive


Are you going with a gear, ball diff, one-way, or spool in the front? 

Only version of the car I have seen so far comes with gear diffs all around and I don't like the idea of a gear diff in the front for VTA. Does not suit my driving style.


----------



## microed

Waltss2k said:


> We can get them. As a matter a fact we can get all that.


O.k. Walt, how much for the TB-04 kit?

-Ed


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I heard on the radio that the ReHab Rx Bar next door was having a big event? It was either last Friday night, or its this Friday night? 

If this Friday, it could be a parking issue. Of course, we all get there earlier than the ReHab Rx crowd, but as the night goes on, it could become a good night to get your car backed into...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

RC10 Kits are in woohoo!

http://www.teamassociated.com/cars_and_trucks/RC10_Classic/RC10_Classic_Kit/


----------



## Lanracer

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I heard on the radio that the ReHab Rx Bar next door was having a big event? It was either last Friday night, or its this Friday night?
> 
> If this Friday, it could be a parking issue. Of course, we all get there earlier than the ReHab Rx crowd, but as the night goes on, it could become a good night to get your car backed into...


It was last Friday and the parking lot was full...


----------



## 1BrownGuy

microed said:


> Are you going with a gear, ball diff, one-way, or spool in the front?
> 
> Only version of the car I have seen so far comes with gear diffs all around and I don't like the idea of a gear diff in the front for VTA. Does not suit my driving style.


pm sent Ed


----------



## longbeard

LRP sxx v2 $100

Novak 7.5 $35


----------



## Waltss2k

microed said:


> O.k. Walt, how much for the TB-04 kit?
> 
> -Ed


I will check and let you know Ed.


----------



## crispy

You guys that are looking at the TB-04 are you reading the TB-04 thread on RCTech?

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/749510-tamiya-tb04-pro-6.html

Due to their Spur/Pinion layout you can't get a FDR lower than 3.8x. 

Interesting. 

I would wait until 1BrownGuy figures it out before I bought one...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Thought I could make it tonight, but just got home to get Kyle and gear and found out we can't. Bummer. Need both parents tonight to keep up. I was really looking forward to racing.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

crispy said:


> You guys that are looking at the TB-04 are you reading the TB-04 thread on RCTech?
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/749510-tamiya-tb04-pro-6.html
> 
> Due to their Spur/Pinion layout you can't get a FDR lower than 3.8x.
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> I would wait until 1BrownGuy figures it out before I bought one...


yes you would be right Crispy but I have mine down to at least 3.5x and up...:devil: but as of now you wont be able to buy this option off the shelf which really sucks but I am pretty sure someone will come out with a adaptor or new style motor mount ...mines good enough for a small track. once the prototype is finalized it should be easier to get full fdr ranges


----------



## regets ama

*Impressive*

CONGRATULATIONS to Cody Woods qualifying for the A Main in P6 and to Michael Jones for his P9 qualifier in the B Main at the Vegas IIC indoor carpet race this weekend for Stock 17.5 TC.

Just looking at the roster, the competitors were the INTERNATIONAL who's who of on road. Sponsored drivers from around the world of Associate, XRAY, Yokomo, Serpent, etc flew in for this extravaganza.

We certainly have some celebrities in our midst.


----------



## crispy

regets ama said:


> CONGRATULATIONS to Cody Woods qualifying for the A Main in P6 and to Michael Jones for his P9 qualifier in the B Main at the Vegas IIC indoor carpet race this weekend for Stock 17.5 TC.
> 
> Just looking at the roster, the competitors were the INTERNATIONAL who's who of on road. Sponsored drivers from around the world of Associate, XRAY, Yokomo, Serpent, etc flew in for this extravaganza.
> 
> We certainly have some celebrities in our midst.


Where can one see these results online?


----------



## regets ama

http://www.liverc.com/#

open up the Live racing information, then VEW BROADCAST, then OFFLINE IIC VEGAS, then HEAT SHEETS AND RESULTS TABS.


----------



## crispy

So Jonesy qualified 18th and finished 7th in the B main (17th overall).

Cody qualified 6th and finished 9th in the A main (9th overall).

Field of 75.

Great results guys!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

That is really great to hear. I've only been to Las Vegas a couple of times for conferences. What's really amazing is that those guys are able to focus to achieve the results they have. There are many distractions out there!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*INDY RC RACEWAY & HOBBIES *... I am looking to buy a new Tamiya TT-01E kit only (don't need the body). Can you still get the E kit? If not, what is the least expensive TT-01 kit that you can get?


----------



## crispy

TT-01R Type E.


----------



## Waltss2k

We have a couple of R kits on order. They have been one backorder from Tamiya. Hopefully they will be here this week.


----------



## Waltss2k

Just to give an update we finally got the HPI 68 Camero bodys in stock also we have the new Protoform Trans Am bodies that did get approved to run in VTA at the Southern Nationals. Approved by Rob King himself. We are starting to carry new thing's so if you don't see it or something in the shop ask and also if we don't have it we can get it next day.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*Walt/Indy RC*... do you have any of the other TT-01E kits on the shelves?


----------



## Waltss2k

Ok something that I have been kicking around since everyone nationally is having the same problem and that would be that since HPI has screwed everyone this summer and now fall no one has tires to run in USGT. And now there is talk that the tire rule is going to possibly change. So until this *change* something that I/we at Indy RC are going to do is that the last Friday of every month I am going to allow the tire rule to open up a little and let everyone run Hpi tires if they have them or I know a lot of guy's have some old Saleras sitting around and would like to use them up this would be your night. Basically in a nutshell I am going to allow *ANY RUBBER TIRE NO FOAMS AND THEY HAVE TO BE A SPOKE WHEEL** FOR USGT ONLY*. Until this tire situation is resolved. Now with that being said I am not saying go out and buy Saleras nor is Indy RC going to carry them, I am simply allowing guy's that have them run them. Again this is not forever nor a new rule it is simply until something gives with HPI and weather the tire rule changes. If anyone has any questions feel free to hit me up or get with me at the track. Again thanks for EVERYONE'S SUPPORT.

FYI: This rule does not apply to the Black Friday Race.


----------



## Waltss2k

IndyRC_Racer said:


> *Walt/Indy RC*... do you have any of the other TT-01E kits on the shelves?


 No Brian they are on Backorder as well.


----------



## regets ama

Waltss2k said:


> O Basically in a nutshell I am going to allow *ANY RUBBER TIRE NO FOAMS AND THEY HAVE TO BE A SPOKE WHEEL** FOR USGT ONLY*. .


You will see me running usgt on those nights, solaris it is!

Make the lanes wider and 17.5 TC may open up as well.

P.S. Missing last few weeks of postings, something the crowd seemed to crave.


----------



## muscledeep

*VTA Motor*

Anybody got a spare Novak VTA legal motor you want sell?

Let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## jonesy112

Thanks for the kind words guys. That was a tough tough race, not only due to the high level of competition from all over the world, but also the schedule of it.

The 2 days of qualifying, we had a morning warm up session between 7 and 7:45 am, where we only got 2 minutes of track time. Then first qualifier was up at 130 pm (we were race 45ish of 49 in each round) with the second qualifier being around 730.

With scotty running a tight schedule (only 2 minutes from the end of one race to the start of the next) we also only had one warm up lap to check in before our runs. So from a mental standpoint, we had to be prepared to wait for 6 hours, then be ready to drop the car down and come out swinging immediately with fast laps right outta the gate.

With 70+ guys in stock TC, the qualifying was tight. One small tap in one of your qualifier could be the difference between the b and c main. (TQ of the A to the front of the C was less that ten seconds) It was a great fun learning experience though. It was also nice to get to interact with drivers from around the world and learn new things from them.


----------



## starrx

Waltss2k said:


> Ok something that I have been kicking around since everyone nationally is having the same problem and that would be that since HPI has screwed everyone this summer and now fall no one has tires to run in USGT. And now there is talk that the tire rule is going to possibly change. So until this *change* something that I/we at Indy RC are going to do is that the last Friday of every month I am going to allow the tire rule to open up a little and let everyone run Hpi tires if they have them or I know a lot of guy's have some old Saleras sitting around and would like to use them up this would be your night. Basically in a nutshell I am going to allow *ANY RUBBER TIRE NO FOAMS AND THEY HAVE TO BE A SPOKE WHEEL** FOR USGT ONLY*. Until this tire situation is resolved. Now with that being said I am not saying go out and buy Saleras nor is Indy RC going to carry them, I am simply allowing guy's that have them run them. Again this is not forever nor a new rule it is simply until something gives with HPI and weather the tire rule changes. If anyone has any questions feel free to hit me up or get with me at the track. Again thanks for EVERYONE'S SUPPORT.


so! the D'S Dont work there??
or have you tryed vta fronts
Team Associated Pre-Mounted??


----------



## crispy

I use VTA fronts! Or Tamiya kit tires.

But I'm just a mid-packer.


----------



## xtreme

starrx said:


> so! the D'S Dont work there??
> or have you tryed vta fronts
> Team Associated Pre-Mounted??


Heads up
Had a friend use the A.E. premounts the wheels are hard and can't take a hit.
The entire center of the rim broke out ending his night of GT


----------



## starrx

xtreme said:


> Heads up
> Had a friend use the A.E. premounts the wheels are hard and can't take a hit.
> The entire center of the rim broke out ending his night of GT


o! wow....but did they work??...you can get them with out the rims too


----------



## Waltss2k

starrx said:


> so! the D'S Dont work there??
> or have you tryed vta fronts
> Team Associated Pre-Mounted??


For me the D's don't work, and I think I'm speaking for a number of guys saying that. No I won't run a Vta tire in a GT class, and no I haven't tried Associated's. But right now people are trying to find a alternative since Hpi can't seem to want to supply anyone yet.


----------



## xtreme

The AE tire worked pretty good. He was happy with them for two heats
until the pile up in the sweeper. I'm sure he'll dismount them to install on hpi wheels. Next time he comes out I'll bolt them on my ride to and give you a update.


----------



## crispy

Keep on dissing my tire choices, that's okay.

I'm going to make Jeremiah put my new Tamiyas on his car this week and smoke you all...


----------



## Waltss2k

Sorry but VTA tires should only be ran on a VTA car :tongue:. But the USGT rule basically says ANY treaded tire for now.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

How about using HPI Vintage Performance Tires in USGT? (http://www.hpiracing.com/en/part/102993).

- They aren't USVTA legal
- They are treaded tires
- They show out of stock on Tower.

Nevermind :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I was thinking that one of the fast racers in USGT in Nashville was running VTA fronts all around. Don't know if it was by choice or need.


----------



## THE READER

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I was thinking that one of the fast racers in USGT in Nashville was running VTA fronts all around. Don't know if it was by choice or need.


yeah ! I tried them too,- and they hook up pretty good.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I like Solaris.LOL Scale touring cars that we watch on tv Sunday's run on slicks. I really don't see a problem with slicks for this season or at least until we have a supply of high quality tires that are treaded. 

I have done lap testing with both the "D", Pro and the pro belted compounds. The belted tires are the most consistent through a run but they require a groove down on the track to be great even though they are in the pro compound they are just a bit harder than non belted pro's. The pro's have the best instant traction from the start but can get a little too tacky towards the end of the night (like a pink foam does on a pan car)and makes the car become unpredictable at times. Using less traction compound throughout the night combats this tendency. The "d" compound is drivable but loose compared to the others and it consistently was 5-7 tenths slower than my laps with the Pro compound and 3-5 against the belted pro's. The track was not grooved up or the Belted Pro's would have most likely been nearly a second faster during testing and 2-3 faster than the non belted pro's. This is just information I gathered during a Thursday practice session when I had the place to myself for most of the evening using the scoring system.

Are not all vintage tires molded to where you have to use the vintage wheels and are the fronts all 3mm offset. If so for either of the previous questions then I am out. 

Jeremiah


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> ....................... If so for either of the previous questions then I am out.
> 
> Jeremiah



Then you will just have to run your 1/12 scale car.


----------



## FrankNitti

To all the 12th scalers out there.... Bring them out this Friday !!!! word on the street is there will be a few new cars on the track. :thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

ThrottleKing said:


> I like Solaris.LOL Scale touring cars that we watch on tv Sunday's run on slicks. I really don't see a problem with slicks for this season or at least until we have a supply of high quality tires that are treaded.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


I second that!


----------



## ThrottleKing

THE READER said:


> I second that!


Thanks for the support on the tires. All though I have never tested Solaris at Indy R/C I used both at Monti's and I seen little to no difference between the belted and the Solaris on lap times. There was a sick groove there though.


I can't do 1/12 anymore. I sold all of my 1 cell stuff, electronics, tires and car. I missed running boost and we were never going to run that again. 

I sold my 17.5 TC after one week when I decided I wouldn't travel enough to justify keeping it. Might of kept it if we ran foams but that would never happen again.

At least now I have the crazy fast Rally to keep me satisfied for the time being between heats and at home in the street.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

If there are four or more rally cars, will they be run as a class?

If so, I'll get one.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> If there are four or more rally cars, will they be run as a class?
> 
> If so, I'll get one.


Do you think you can handle a Rally VXL?LOL

It's a beast. 

I hope no one thinks that they will just handle like the 1/10 cars. These things have the equivalent of a 10.5 motor for power and the tires are more drift based. I don't want to scare guys off from them but I think that they should know that they are a ton of fun but somewhat of a handfull. Kit tires in the front and the soft compound rallys in the back seem to work the best so far. You need to soak them in compound and bag them for a few days to soften them up some. Just about all of us that have them have been sticking to Traxxas hop ups and tires only. Any two cell lipo or stock pack. Proline makes a nice Camaro body for them too. They also use a standard tc size wheel.



Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

Why don't you let me drive yours on Friday? 

I need something for the cul-de-sac in front of the house anyway.

I was just trying to help get the number to 4.


----------



## Waltss2k

The one thing that I don't like about the Solaris is that they don't have off sets and to me I like running a deeper wheel because it gives the car the real look of a GT car. I know I haven't ran them yet, but I know thst X patterns work well.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I think it is important to point out a few things about the USGT tire discussion for anyone who is causally reading this thread...

- The national USGT rules (http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html) call for the use of treaded tires with non-dish wheels. Part of the discussion here has been racer's sharing what treaded tires have worked (other than X-patterns).

- The HPI X-pattern tires do work well at Indy RC Raceway. Some racers prefer the D compound and some racers prefer the Pro compound. With the right setup for the driver/car, both compounds have finished on the podium.

- Difficulty sourcing HPI X-pattern tires (I believe the pro compound had been harder to find) over the last few months has created the need to consider using different tires until the supply returns to normal.

- There are a group of dedicated weekly racers who enjoy running USGT at Indy RC Raceway. As their HPI X-pattern tires are wearing out (from many weeks of racing), they want to purchase new tires that are legal for the class.

- HPI X-Pattern availability (mainly the pro-compound) is a problem nationally for the USGT class. The national rules makers are also considering alternative options. 

- Last week, I saw several sets of HPI pre-mounted X-Pattern D-compound tires *AVAILABLE/FOR SALE* in the Indy RC Raceway shop. 

----------

Hopefully HPI will stabilize the supply of their X-pattern tires, as it is best when competitors use the same type of tires. In the meantime if everyone can continue to help each other the USGT class will remain successful.

(Note: my username is similar to the track, but I am not a part of the management of Indy RC Raceway)


----------



## Matt P.

Maybe someone can clear this up. What exactly are the national usgt rules trying to accomplish with requiring tires with treads? As Jeremiah noted, euro touring cars, Rolex Grand Am, American Le Man, etc. all allow slick tires.

So are the national USGT rules trying to make the class a realistic car class like VTA? I.E. the rules are meant to make the car look and drive like regular street legal cars? If so, the treaded rule makes sense.

If the rules are supposed to make the USGT class like real touring race cars, then treaded tires make no sense at all.


----------



## crispy

Matt P. said:


> Maybe someone can clear this up. What exactly are the national usgt rules trying to accomplish with requiring tires with treads? As Jeremiah noted, euro touring cars, Rolex Grand Am, American Le Man, etc. all allow slick tires.
> 
> So are the national USGT rules trying to make the class a realistic car class like VTA? I.E. the rules are meant to make the car look and drive like regular street legal cars? If so, the treaded rule makes sense.
> 
> If the rules are supposed to make the USGT class like real touring race cars, then treaded tires make no sense at all.


A mix of the two, but then again, their body rules are all screwy. They say they want "touring" cars but then they go and approve the Daytona Prototype "Corvette" body which is a pure racing car and not a touring car.

In the USGT thread on the other site, a guy posted a pic of a Nissan GTP type racing car and asked if it is legal? RobK won't even address the question even though I've brought it back up twice. Problem is he's backed himself into a hole. He can't approve one race car and not allow the other because they're essentially both racing cars.

Not to mention I really hate the "... are discouraged" language in their rules. Meaningless word. It is either allowed or not allowed. Imagine the NFL saying "blows to the quarterback's head are discouraged...". 

Now they're getting all wishy-washy with the tire rules. Big mistake IMO.


----------



## Waltss2k

As of for now a lot of the tracks are going too a rule of allowing all treaded tires and spoke wheels for USGT NO Slicks. I am opening up the rule as well except on the last Friday of the month I will allow Slicks as well ONLY until the rule gets settled. I ordered in some of the Dynamite Pre mounts which should be here tomorrow to try out myself.


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> If there are four or more rally cars, will they be run as a class?
> 
> If so, I'll get one.


As of for now we won't be adding this class at this time.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> As of for now we won't be adding this class.


Interesting..., considering you sell a lot of Traxxas...

Plus there were a couple guys there last week that bought one. The other guy was thinking about it...


----------



## Waltss2k

Running this class would require us to carry the parts for them which is not a big deal but the class hasn't survived anywhere, and from what I have seen the car is basically a drift car on the track. It has no handling and as far as the guy who bought one he didn't buy it from Indy RC it was bought on Ebay. Summit ran the class for short time and it didn't last, I have had a few conversations with Jeremey up there about the class and he didn't praise the class at all. I haven't had anyone asking about running them but two to maybe three people.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> Running this class would require us to carry the parts for them which is not a big deal but the class hasn't survived anywhere, and from what I have seen the car is basically a drift car on the track. It has no handling and as far as the guy who bought one he didn't buy it from Indy RC it was bought on Ebay. Summit ran the class for short time and it didn't last, I have had a few conversations with Jeremey up there about the class and he didn't praise the class at all. I haven't had anyone asking about running them but two to maybe three people.


Chuck, Steve, Jeremiah and me! A veritable whos who of RC superstars... 

I was going to get mine from you...


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Chuck, Steve, Jeremiah and me! A veritable whos who of RC superstars...
> 
> I was going to get mine from you...


This is from the hobby shops's hours page.


RACERS PLEASE NOTE: WITH ONE FACILITY, WE TRY TO ACCOMODATE AS MANY TYPES OF R/C RACING PLATFORMS AS POSSIBLE. AS YOU MIGHT EXPECT, THE MORE POPULAR THE KIND OF RACING, THE MORE TIME WE DEDICATE TO IT. IF YOU'VE ONLY RUN OFF-ROAD, COME WATCH ON-ROAD ONE NIGHT AND SEE HOW THOSE RACERS RUN. IF YOU HAVE ONLY RUN ON-ROAD, TRY OFF-ROAD. MUCH OF THE EQUIPMENT TRANSFERS. ITS ALL GOOD, AND ALL FUN! 

NEW RACERS ALWAYS WELCOME!

First sentence. 

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Nothing ever gets accomplished without trying it first. I am getting closer to figuring it out. Yes it is a Rally so yes it drifts. It was never intended to handle like a USGT. Heck I got it down into the low 10's last week and my fastest USGT lap all night was 8.7 something. Not too bad with a drift/ rally car almost stock except for springs and turnbuckles.

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

Ok well here's my point. You guy's want to add another class ( Rally Car ) we still possiblely have F1 and Mini Cooper which granted both classes haven't ran all summer but still are classes on the Friday night list. Even tho those classes haven't ran and were not up to our full capacity yet with all our racers being back yet I have people that leave early and and when we do get all our racers back there ate people that don't want to stay late. So with adding another class adds at least another 30 mins to the night.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> This is from the hobby shops's hours page.
> 
> RACERS PLEASE NOTE: WITH ONE FACILITY, WE TRY TO ACCOMODATE AS MANY TYPES OF R/C RACING PLATFORMS AS POSSIBLE.
> 
> First sentence.
> 
> Jeremiah


To clarify, I wrote that when I created the new site. My intention was that with one track, on-road, off-road and oval (if attended) are accommodated. I wasn't meaning it as a class thing.

Scott


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Waltss2k said:


> ... yet I have people that leave early and and when we do get all our racers back there are people that don't want to stay late...


I know I'm not the only one who wishes it wasn't such a rush to get done and get out on Friday nights. Sure, I'm tired on Friday, but I've waited all week to be there so my goal is not to race and bolt out of there ASAP. A 10-15 minute break between heats would allow more time in the hobby shop upstairs (=$) and time to tweek and repair. We've paid our fees, so why not enjoy the evening at a little more relaxed pace? It would add 30 minutes or so to the evening. 

Just my opinion, but I know a few others agree with me.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I know I'm not the only one who wishes it wasn't such a rush to get done and get out on Friday nights. Sure, I'm tired on Friday, but I've waited all week to be there so my goal is not to race and bolt out of there ASAP. A 10-15 minute break between heats would allow more time in the hobby shop upstairs (=$) and time to tweek and repair. We've paid our fees, so why not enjoy the evening at a little more relaxed pace? It would add 30 minutes or so to the evening.
> 
> Just my opinion, but I know a few others agree with me.


I agree.

5 minutes between rounds might be understandable. But 5 minutes before the mains is too short for this perpetual B-mainer.

I need time time to charge for the B-main which is usually first up and I have to prepare in case I make it to the A.

A 10 minute break between rounds and 15 before the mains only adds 15 minutes to the night.


----------



## TazFND7

I drive from Cincinnati on Fridays and I wouldn't care if the program was less rushed to allow more time between rounds to make changes or repairs, especially when running two classes.


----------



## microed

Waltss2k said:


> Ok well here's my point. You guy's want to add another class ( Rally Car ) we still possiblely have F1 and Mini Cooper which granted both classes haven't ran all summer but still are classes on the Friday night list. Even tho those classes haven't ran and were not up to our full capacity yet with all our racers being back yet I have people that leave early and and when we do get all our racers back there ate people that don't want to stay late. So with adding another class adds at least another 30 mins to the night.


I am with you Walt.


----------



## Waltss2k

Just to let everyone know we have some Reedy Wolf packs in for Vta 5000 mha 25c and some CRC Vta spec packs 5000 mha 40C. Also check out our prices on Vta tires and wheels. Also we have in the TRL touring car tire glue kits. We have the new protoform TransAm body's. And remember if there is something we don't have or something you need just let us know we have next day delivery. And again Thanks for Everyone's Support.


----------



## ThrottleKing

microed said:


> I am with you Walt.


OK now I am a little POed.

I can't say that we will or ever get four or more guys even there on the same night with the Rally, but INDY R/C to come out and deny that the track will run something without ever giving the class a chance is WRONG. 

Is there a curfew in effect in the Grove? Now all classes must have four to run. The decision was made in an effort to expedite the night. Here recently that stopped the 1/12 class from running. So that rule shortened the night by at least 30 min.


Maybe if INDY R/C had worded it like if there is more than 45 cars entered during a night the class would be eliminated to keep it from being so long. That might have not ticked me off as much as slamming a door in my face about it as well as the others that own or are interested in the Rally. 

45 is the the equivalent of 11.25 cars per class of the 4 main classes 1/12, VTA, TTo1, USGT. That allows an A and a B main in each.


Jeremiah


----------



## indymodz

anyone with a tc5, tc6, xray t3 roller, Im looking for one so I can race this winter.. Im in Bloomington but can meet anywhere. PM me, roller is all I need at the moment. Cash in hand.

Thanks.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Great racing last night...a couple of photos. 

First is of Dan's new VTA car. He kept it new too on his first race. Not too many bumps or walls. 

Second photo shows the final result of one of the greatest VTA races in recorded history! (I think that's what someone said) Houston and Brian were on each other virtually the entire race! In the end, Brian wouldn't pass unless he could do it cleanly. You know Brian. So, he came in second. But, after they crossed the finish line, the gloves came off! LOL


----------



## crispy

The thing I like best about these two cars is that both cars are painted such that they tell you immediately who is driving them. 

If either of these guys use a color other than their signature color I'll be disappointed!


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> I can't say that we will or ever get four or more guys even there on the same night with the Rally, but INDY R/C to come out and deny that the track will run something without ever giving the class a chance is WRONG.


I'm not going to go as far as saying I'm pissed. I'm a little disappointed. I thought the unwritten rule was "If there are four, we'll run 'em".

I do understand limiting classes if the total entries got out of control. But with Mini Coopers, 1/12th and F1 not bringing the numbers right now, there is certainly room.

I may still buy one. They're perfect for running in the street. But I'll probably wait until spring now.

FWIW, I do appreciate Judd stretching the breaks last night. Thanks for listening Indy RC.


----------



## Indy Rc

I don't understand the confusion here? We have never said on onroad night that we will run any class as long as there is such and such number of racers. EVER! We as facility managers have discussed the Rally/Boss/Fiesta class a few weeks ago and we decided not to add anymore classes for now. A little over a year ago we were only running 3 classes now we have six if those classes don't fit your needs than sorry, if the rules don't work for you sorry. 

We cannot please everyone and just because someone has found a handful of guys to agree with them it still doesn't mean everyone does.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Scott, thanks for posting the photos of the VTA cars.

----------

After the A-main, Houston and I were talking about our cars. My car was a bit loose on power and had understeer off throttle. Houston was the opposite and his car was loose off throttle. There were a few times during the main I considered attempting a pass, but I just wasn't sure I could make it stick (without spinning one of us out).

I decided to keep pressing Houston hoping that he would make a really big mistake that I could capitalize on. Unfortunately for me, he drove a fairly mistake free race with his new TB-04 (shaft drive car). But I still had a great time battling for pretty much the whole main. I didn't realize how much I was concentrating until after the race as my eyes were burning from not blinking.

I should add that when I'm racing someone that close, I often have to alter my line, slam the brakes, or back off in a few corners to leave enough room if the guy makes a small mistake in front of me. When I'm racing like that, it is as close to racing in a real car that I will probably ever get. And the longer I'm behind a guy, the more I start thinking about strategy and how/where to make a pass. When I can race like that (regardless of position), I have the most fun.

----------

Speaking of the racing in the VTA A-main, the top 5 cars were extremely close in speed/performance. I had the fastest lap, but my car was pretty loose. The 2nd fastest car was Crispy. Houston, David, and Nick fast laps were identical to the tenth.

Speaking of Crispy, his Spec-R was much better than my car coming out of the corner. He was pulling me by by at least one car length going onto the straight. In the 2nd qualifier I had some great racing with him trying to pass. At one point I made a great pass to get in front of him, but immediately tapped the board and let him right by. I actually took some rear toe out for the mains to make my car rotate more/get out of the corners better

Overall I had a lot of fun racing VTA Friday, which was due to the great racing on the track. Even if I had finished last, I would have left with a smile.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> I still don't understand why we haven't picked up on our numbers. Hope to see everyone THIS COMING FRIDAY NIGHT.





Waltss2k said:


> I'm all ears as to what Other reason's people have for not coming out.


Maybe they're not feeling the love? 

Don't worry, I won't be suggesting ways of increasing entries any more.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Maybe they're not feeling the love?
> 
> Don't worry, I won't be suggesting ways of increasing entries any more.


:thumbsup:+1


----------



## Indy Rc

Beginning Thursday November 7th we will be bringing back the oval program. We will still be having onroad practice for the next 2 weeks up until October 31st. Thanks to all that have taken advantage of the practice night through the summer and we will hope to see all of you on Fridays! :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

Indy Rc said:


> Beginning Thursday November 7th we will be bringing back the oval program. We will still be having onroad practice for the next 2 weeks up until October 31st. Thanks to all that have taken advantage of the practice night through the winter and we will hope to see all of you on Fridays! :thumbsup:


What classes will be run?


----------



## Indy Rc

crispy said:


> What classes will be run?


Two classes so far are Stock Slash Bombers and Pro Latemodel SCT.


----------



## crispy

Indy Rc said:


> Two classes so far are Stock Slash Bombers and Pro Latemodel SCT.


Is there an oval forum? I'll ask these questions there.

What are the rules for each? I'll convert one of my Slashes to work.


----------



## davidl

Indy Rc said:


> Two classes so far are Stock Slash Bombers and Pro Latemodel SCT.



I could be wrong, but I don't think they will get very many cars in these classes. All the drivers I know are running in Brownsburg


----------



## Indy Rc

davidl said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think they will get very many cars in these classes. All the drivers I know are running in Brownsburg


We already have quite a few people interested that's why we are bringing it back.


----------



## Indy Rc

crispy said:


> Is there an oval forum? I'll ask these questions there.
> 
> What are the rules for each? I'll convert one of my Slashes to work.


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=362966&page=28


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> Maybe they're not feeling the love?
> 
> Don't worry, I won't be suggesting ways of increasing entries any more.


I always feel the love.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

And now for something different... *GO COLTS!!!!!!*

For everyone who has/had to work early, I hope your boss let's you come in a bit late on Monday.


----------



## davidl

IndyRC_Racer said:


> And now for something different... *GO COLTS!!!!!!*
> 
> For everyone who has/had to work early, I hope your boss let's you come in a bit late on Monday.



My boss is my father. I was at his house this morning at 6:45 to help him with breakfast and his medications. I get him going every morning so that he has the best chance at a wonderful day.:thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

Kinda slow here... do I need to start something controversial?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I hope Bruce was able to get some video from the VTA a-main last week. I would like to get a chance to watch it again.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Kinda slow here... do I need to start something controversial?


A quiet thread is a happy thread. Go spend some time with your family...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's Chucky! said:


> A quiet thread is a happy thread. Go spend some time with your family...


I do spend time with my family. Lots! They just don't want to talk about what I want to talk about.  

(Well, in fairness, sometimes Kyle does...)


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I hope Bruce was able to get some video from the VTA a-main last week. I would like to get a chance to watch it again.


I think he told me he was not able to get a video of the A Main from Friday. But for those of us who witnessed it, it is a great memory!


----------



## crispy

When you guys lapped me I was hanging on to your tails for dear life so I could watch the action up front.

I hate it when I'm driving and I can't see the race at the same time...


----------



## FrankNitti

With only two more Thursday onroad practice nights, I'll be there for sure!!!! hope to see a few more make it out. The practice nights have helped me alot. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

If four of us show up with our VTA cars on Thursdays, can we run a VTA oval class?

I think that would be a hoot.


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> If four of us show up with our VTA cars on Thursdays, can we run a VTA oval class?
> 
> I think that would be a hoot.


yeah!! count me in on that.


----------



## crispy

Not to turn this into an oval thread, but the VTA guys need to see it.

I think a VTA oval race, using exactly the same rules, would be awesome. People could play with gearing and camber but the cars are going to be so even that it would be some fabulous racing.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## cwoods34

Crispy...... Pm......


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

If you are looking for something to enjoy this Sunday, Sunday, Sunday...

The Indy Admirals are holding their final fast electric R/C boat race of the season this Sunday, October 27th starting at 12:00 Noon. Season points leaders for most classes (Offshore Racer, Outboard, Aquacraft UL-1, Minimono and Hydros) will be awarded trophies. (Indy RC has sold several boats to Indy Admirals club members. They carry all the major brands. Several guys who race at Indy RC are also in the Admirals club.) Registration Starts at 11:00 AM. Club President, Mike Yount is the Race Director. More fast electric info here: http://www.indyadmirals.org/RACE.html


----------



## 1BrownGuy

crispy said:


> Not to turn this into an oval thread, but the VTA guys need to see it.
> 
> I think a VTA oval race, using exactly the same rules, would be awesome. People could play with gearing and camber but the cars are going to be so even that it would be some fabulous racing.


I would do that as long as the cars had to run the same springs per each end meaning..... right has to match left ...pre loads is ok .. so an example would be two blue springs up front two green spring on the rear .... sounds like fun Crispy:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

1BrownGuy said:


> I would do that as long as the cars had to run the same springs per each end meaning..... right has to match left ...pre loads is ok .. so an example would be two blue springs up front two green spring on the rear .... sounds like fun Crispy:thumbsup:


I second that, also maybe no weight inside on left side of chassis? Basically run em like USVTA rules with preloads.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

also no heavy coats of paint on the left side of the body ...lol....basically like Chuck said ...VTA rules with preloads


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> I second that, also maybe no weight inside on left side of chassis? Basically run em like USVTA rules with preloads.


We had our Slashes all gimicked up to get the best oval performance to the point that I could never use my oval Slash for anything else.

Only being allowed to change camber and pre-load would solve that.


----------



## crispy

Since we're in the on-road forum, how about Friday we show up and the track is coincidentally configured in an oval?

How many people would just go home?

Come on Walt, I dare ya!


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> Not to turn this into an oval thread, but the VTA guys need to see it.
> 
> I think a VTA oval race, using exactly the same rules, would be awesome. People could play with gearing and camber but the cars are going to be so even that it would be some fabulous racing.


Yes me and Josh just talked about it today and VTA on oval can be run. I know Summit is doing it this year on there oval program. SO bring um.We will have to make up the rules for the class buy basically we would run the rules that Summit and some other tracks are running.


----------



## BadSign

DavidL, PM for you.


----------



## Waltss2k

*New USGT Tire Rule*

Well looks like the new tire rule for USGT will go into effect on Jan 1 ,2014. The rule is to be using the 24mm Ride tire as the Spec tire. Indy RC should hopefully have them instock by Friday. We at Indy RC will still leave the tire rule as RUBBER TREADES TIRE AND SO TO BE THE RIDE "SPEC" TIRE. The Ride tires are unmounted, these are a defferent compound then the Pre mounted Ride tires from Dynamite. This Spec tire will be the only tire allowed to be used at all national events how ever it is still up to each track director weather to allow treaded.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

crispy you have a pm


----------



## microed

Waltss2k said:


> Well looks like the new tire rule for USGT will go into effect on Jan 1 ,2014. The rule is to be using the 24mm Ride tire as the Spec tire. Indy RC should hopefully have them instock by Friday. We at Indy RC will still leave the tire rule as RUBBER TREADES TIRE AND SO TO BE THE RIDE "SPEC" TIRE. The Ride tires are unmounted, these are a defferent compound then the Pre mounted Ride tires from Dynamite. This Spec tire will be the only tire allowed to be used at all national events how ever it is still up to each track director weather to allow treaded.


Is this new tire treaded or slick? Belted or unbelted?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Waltss2k said:


> Well looks like the new tire rule for USGT will go into effect on Jan 1 ,2014. The rule is to be using the 24mm Ride tire as the Spec tire. Indy RC should hopefully have them instock by Friday. We at Indy RC will still leave the tire rule as RUBBER TREADES TIRE AND SO TO BE THE RIDE "SPEC" TIRE. The Ride tires are unmounted, these are a defferent compound then the Pre mounted Ride tires from Dynamite. This Spec tire will be the only tire allowed to be used at all national events how ever it is still up to each track director weather to allow treaded.


I like the direction. Give me 4 sets, I have a rookie entering the hobby with me. Let me know when arrive.


----------



## Waltss2k

microed said:


> Is this new tire treaded or slick? Belted or unbelted?


Ed, I would call them a slick even though there not. They have some cours in them which are for wear kinda like Vta when they get past the wear marks and become slicks they become illegal. These wear better then the Hpi's and you get 4 in a package for about $15. Way cheaper then x patterns with wheels. These are also non belted.


----------



## crispy

What rims are we putting them on? 

The Ride rims don't seem to hold up. What else is 24mm?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hey guys, the article I wrote for RC Car Action on the USVTA Southern Nationals is out! Hopefully it will get in the print edition too, but that's to be seen. There's good photos with some faces you know. Even Crispy is in there (they were concerned about that because it might frighten small children). Good promotion for VTA!

Scott

http://www.rccaraction.com/blog/2013/10/22/all-american-muscle-on-display-at-2013-usvta-southern-nationals/#


----------



## FrankNitti

microed said:


> Is this new tire treaded or slick? Belted or unbelted?


Ed, here you go.

If you can not get the pictures to come up to full size, I found the full size pictures on RC Tech (USGT Thread) page 94 post 1400


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I've put one of my Solaris pre-mount sets on my USGT car. We can run them Friday night this week, right? 

(I'm posting a picture purely so Crispy can see how nice the Solaris's look on the _McAllister Corvette Daytona_. He loves this body for USGT. Probably has one on order for his USGT car. ) LOL (He's probably gonna pound me on Friday night).


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> What rims are we putting them on?
> 
> The Ride rims don't seem to hold up. What else is 24mm?


Ride and tamiya have 24mm.


----------



## Waltss2k

Yes Scott and everyone else this Friday is Solaris if you got um, and still any Threaded Tires for USGT ONLY.


----------



## FrankNitti

*Ride Tires*

Gary....I have a set of Ride tires mounted of 24mm and 26mm wheels, I'll have them with me at practice Thursday and race day Friday. 
-David


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Gary....I have a set of Ride tires mounted of 24mm and 26mm wheels, I'll have them with me at practice Thursday and race day Friday.
> -David


Just tell me what works better! I trust you...


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Just tell me what works better! I trust you...


will do...I plan on tire testing tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

This is Walt, I just got my Ride tires in. The shops should be here Friday. These are un mounted. The 24mm wheels are going to be the best to mount on.


----------



## crispy

crispy said:


> Not to turn this into an oval thread, but the VTA guys need to see it.
> 
> I think a VTA oval race, using exactly the same rules, would be awesome. People could play with gearing and camber but the cars are going to be so even that it would be some fabulous racing.


They've posted the rules!

http://usvsc.webs.com/grand-american-rules

Come on VTA guys, show up Thursdays to support this class.

http://usvsc.webs.com/grand-american-rules

"A-main will start 12-18 cars, depending on track size and field size."

NEW BODIES TOO!!!


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> They've posted the rules!
> 
> http://usvsc.webs.com/grand-american-rules
> 
> Come on VTA guys, show up Thursdays to support this class.
> 
> http://usvsc.webs.com/grand-american-rules
> 
> "A-main will start 12-18 cars, depending on track size and field size."
> 
> NEW BODIES TOO!!!


+1 :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm in!!!!!


----------



## Indy Rc

crispy said:


> They've posted the rules!
> 
> http://usvsc.webs.com/grand-american-rules
> 
> Come on VTA guys, show up Thursdays to support this class.
> 
> http://usvsc.webs.com/grand-american-rules
> 
> "A-main will start 12-18 cars, depending on track size and field size."
> 
> NEW BODIES TOO!!!


There is no way we will run 12 - 18 cars


----------



## crispy

Indy Rc said:


> There is no way we will run 12 - 18 cars


Too late, it is in the rules!


----------



## Bolio 32

Racing oval this Thursday? ... what time?


----------



## FrankNitti

indy rc said:


> beginning thursday november 7th we will be bringing back the oval program. We will still be having onroad practice for the next 2 weeks up until october 31st. Thanks to all that have taken advantage of the practice night through the summer and we will hope to see all of you on fridays! :thumbsup:


fyi.....


----------



## Bolio 32

I have to buy slicks to run oval???


----------



## FrankNitti

Bolio 32 said:


> I have to buy slicks to run oval???


Click on the link in post 5569...it has the rules.


----------



## crispy

Bolio 32 said:


> I have to buy slicks to run oval???


good eye!

"Tires: HPI P/N #4792 (Rear, slick, D-compound, 31mm) and P/N #4791 (Front, slick, D-compound, 26mm) ONLY."

I would HOPE that local track rules will allow us to run slicks OR use up our already slickified VTA tires for this class. I've got so many sets of used VTA tires. This would be the perfect use for them...

Hint hint...


----------



## microed

FrankNitti said:


> Ed, here you go.
> 
> If you can not get the pictures to come up to full size, I found the full size pictures on RC Tech (USGT Thread) page 94 post 1400


Thanks Dave!

They would not go full size, but I found a later post that had a great pic of them mounted on both a 24 and 26mm rim.

I should be back to racing this Friday.


----------



## FrankNitti

I really like the way the Ride tires fit the 24mm wheels, I got them to glue up ok on the 26mm wheels. I'm going to be testing them back to back to see what changes in handling between the two.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I hope you guys wanting to run VINTAGE STOCK OVAL per the rules posted earlier know that the front slick tires are currently unavailable right now?

----------

I will dig through my r/c hoard and see if I have any Solaris tires. I think I have a set, and will bring it on Friday for anyone to use.

----------

In case you didn't know, the South Split road construction project affecting I-70/I-65 through downtown Indy is basically done (http://www.in.gov/indot/3154.htm). Hopefully the traffic around I-465 will be much better this Friday. 

Also the project at I-69 & SR37 (I-69 & 116th St.) is nearing completion. (http://www.in.gov/indot/3071.htm). This should help anyone coming down I-69 get to the track with fewer delays.

The project on US-31 through Hamilton county will still take some time to complete (http://us31hamiltoncounty.in.gov/). Hopefully this project will get completed sooner than later.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Ok so I'm on same page, the new ride tires are only USGT tire allowed?

Next, will Indy RC load up and keep them in stock? I need 4 sets, I have a newbie wanting to get in to hobby and am hooking him up.

Thanks


----------



## crispy

South Split was open last week. Traffic was much better.

I'm hoping that Indy RC allows the standard vintage tires we're using now in VTA. The idea SHOULD BE that the same car can be used Thursday and Friday with only gearing changes... (Edit - it appears that Indy RC agrees. Kudos!)

Walt said any treaded tires can still be used at Indy RC for USGT, at least for a period of time, so that everyone can use them up. Even on the National scene, the spec. tire doesn't kick in until 1/1/14.


----------



## ThrottleKing

For those that have asked, My wife and I are proud to announce that we are going to have a boy. That means another future R/C racer in the making. Thanks to those for the kind words and best wishes. 

Also I wanted to give everyone a heads up if they are interested. After the end of next week I will be selling my USGT car. It will come with a few spares, extra chassis, belted and non belted pro's, Rides on 26mm rims. Basically a roller with some spare stuff.

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

The tire rule for Vta oval will be the threaded tires that we run now, were not going to run slicks.


----------



## Waltss2k

Here's Chucky! said:


> Ok so I'm on same page, the new ride tires are only USGT tire allowed?
> 
> Next, will Indy RC load up and keep them in stock? I need 4 sets, I have a newbie wanting to get in to hobby and am hooking him up.
> 
> Thanks


Yes Indy RC will keep them in stock as long as someone doesn't horde them all.


----------



## Lanracer

crispy said:


> South Split was open last week. Traffic was much better.
> 
> I'm hoping that Indy RC allows the standard vintage tires we're using now in VTA. The idea SHOULD BE that the same car can be used Thursday and Friday with only gearing changes... (Edit - it appears that Indy RC agrees. Kudos!)
> 
> Walt said any treaded tires can still be used at Indy RC for USGT, at least for a period of time, so that everyone can use them up. Even on the National scene, the spec. tire doesn't kick in until 1/1/14.


Looking at those oval touring car rules, what is going to keep out the touring car oval chassis conversions that are out there? Leading edge used to make a conversion that moved the battery way out to the left for the TC3 or TC4, I bet Brian has one :>) 

Lanny


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> For those that have asked, My wife and I are proud to announce that we are going to have a boy. That means another future R/C racer in the making. Jeremiah


Congratulations! For years I had a good time being just me. But when my first child was born, that's when I realized I was somebody's DAD! Its a great feeling! :thumbsup:

At least you will likely be able to race as fast as your son. Mine quickly showed me up.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Congrats on the addition to your family. Make sure to start them down the road of R/C addiction with this product from Fisher-Price (http://www.fisher-price.com/en_US/brands/babytoys/products/56647)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

As far as oval touring cars, there is any easy way to make sure no car has an advantage. A rule could be created that all electronic components and ballast be located within a specified distance from the center line of the chassis.

With many of the carbon fiber chassis cars, it would very easy to engineer a way to hang the battery as far left as possible. In fact, I've seen some very good homemade solutions.

For the record, I do own this LTO TC3 chassis (this is not my exact chassis)


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Waltss2k said:


> Yes Indy RC will keep them in stock as long as someone doesn't horde them all.


Hoard? Who would do such a thing, beside I prefer the word collect. Lol!

And on VTA tire rule, awesome!

Thanks Walt.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> As far as oval touring cars, there is any easy way to make sure no car has an advantage. A rule could be created that all electronic components and ballast be located within a specified distance from the center line of the chassis.
> 
> With many of the carbon fiber chassis cars, it would very easy to engineer a way to hang the battery as far left as possible. In fact, I've seen some very good homemade solutions.
> 
> For the record, I do own this LTO TC3 chassis (this is not my exact chassis)


Most of us just want to run our same 'ole VTA cars in a circle. Why does everything got to be so complicated...? 

Any ideas on what gearing would be a good starting point?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Most of us just want to run our same 'ole VTA cars in a circle. Why does everything got to be so complicated...?
> 
> Any ideas on what gearing would be a good starting point?



That's all I'm doing Gary. Other than gearing and a little camber I'm not changing anything on the baby blue number 71 X-ray.

I'm going to start at 3.6 and temp it.

Indy RC: Are we running 5 minute heats and 7 minute mains just like we do on Friday nights for on-road?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

ThrottleKing said:


> For those that have asked, My wife and I are proud to announce that we are going to have a boy. That means another future R/C racer in the making. Thanks to those for the kind words and best wishes.
> 
> Also I wanted to give everyone a heads up if they are interested. After the end of next week I will be selling my USGT car. It will come with a few spares, extra chassis, belted and non belted pro's, Rides on 26mm rims. Basically a roller with some spare stuff.
> 
> Jeremiah


PM Sent


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

crispy said:


> Most of us just want to run our same 'ole VTA cars in a circle. Why does everything got to be so complicated...?
> 
> Any ideas on what gearing would be a good starting point?


I'm not trying to complicate anything. I will be happy to run my road course setup VTA on oval once in a while. As long as everyone races within the spirit of the rules of the class, it should be fun.

----------

However, I'm ready for some Friday night onroad racing. Looking forward to some more good VTA action.

----------

I was cleaning out my RC storage this afternoon, and did come across 3 sets of Solaris tires. (2) sets of white wheels & (1) set of black wheels. I will have them with me on Friday if anyone wants to try them out on their USGT car.


----------



## Waltss2k

Were pretty much going to run the same Vta on road rules for oval. I've go a few more to add to it that I will post on the oval thread. And it is pretty much going to be running the same ole car that we run on Friday night will be run on Thursday night on the oval.


----------



## Waltss2k

Here's Chucky! said:


> That's all I'm doing Gary. Other than gearing and a little camber I'm not changing anything on the baby blue number 71 X-ray.
> 
> I'm going to start at 3.6 and temp it.
> 
> Indy RC: Are we running 5 minute heats and 7 minute mains just like we do on Friday nights for on-road?


I'm undecided. But we run the national times which are 5 min heats 8 min mains. Usgt is 6 min heats 8 min mains.


----------



## Waltss2k

We have ten sets of the new Ride tires for usgt coming in. These come four to a set plus with foam inserts.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## indymodz

ThrottleKing said:


> For those that have asked, My wife and I are proud to announce that we are going to have a boy. That means another future R/C racer in the making. Thanks to those for the kind words and best wishes.
> 
> Also I wanted to give everyone a heads up if they are interested. After the end of next week I will be selling my USGT car. It will come with a few spares, extra chassis, belted and non belted pro's, Rides on 26mm rims. Basically a roller with some spare stuff.
> 
> Jeremiah


PM sent.


----------



## BadSign

How was the racing tonight?


----------



## crispy

BadSign said:


> How was the racing tonight?


Pretty good from my standpoint.

14 VTAs.


----------



## BadSign

Good for VTA! Any 1/12?


----------



## crispy

BadSign said:


> Good for VTA! Any 1/12?


6 or so.

2 heats of USGT.

1 big heat of TT-01.


----------



## BadSign

Sounds good. I was really hoping to make it back this month. Unfortunately, we still have a storage unit to clean out and a "punch list" (I think that means you want to punch out a sub-contractor). And money's tight with a new budget. Might get to the track in November, I hope!


----------



## indymodz

prolly a dumb question but are Novak 25.5's still the only motor allowed in vta?


----------



## crispy

indymodz said:


> prolly a dumb question but are Novak 25.5's still the only motor allowed in vta?


Yes, three versions of them. SS, Ballistic and the new Boss.

All Novak. All 25.5.


----------



## microed

Not sure I was crazy about the dots used on the track last night. I am fine with the way they were used to alter the groove or the driving line, but after they get ran over repeatedly they turned black from the tire rubber and I was having a hard time seeing them as well as I needed too in the main. Some of them really started to blend into the carpet. Is there a way to keep them from turning black (other than telling drivers too not hit them)? Some tended to move around too, although I was told they stayed in place better last night than the previous week. Could more velcro be added to help hold them in place?


----------



## Waltss2k

The dots are something we are trying out. David Franklin is going to be getting them revelcroed this week, so hopefully this will help.


----------



## crispy

I'm in the minority I'm sure, but I didn't mind the dots.

They disrupt you enough to make you really not want to hit them, but they don't tear up your car if you do.


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> I'm in the minority I'm sure, but I didn't mind the dots.
> 
> They disrupt you enough to make you really not want to hit them, but they don't tear up your car if you do.


I agree!, I like them , if they would just stay in place.----there great markers--,and with my dim eye site they really help me see the line better.


----------



## Bolio 32

*Last Friday's Videos*

Had issues getting the videos off the camera but they are now uploaded ... sorry for the delay ...


----------



## crispy

I was very happy with my VTA race on Friday. I didn't get lapped until 15 seconds left and that was after Ed and I got tangled up at the 1:00 mark and I dropped from 3rd to 8th.

I seem to do better on the fast tracks even though I was telling Reggio that I'd like to see a tight technical 12 second-a-lap track.


----------



## Bolio 32

At first I did not like the dots ... but I think that they save on bodies and steering arms ...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Want to give a big thanks to Scott Black on Friday. He let me tune/race Kyle's TC3 in VTA. The car was pretty easy to drive. It was one of the faster cars in the A-main, but I made too many mistakes. The only time I got lapped was waiting for a turn marshal.

I ended up having a great night thanks to Scott. Plus I got to race in 2 VTA mains (bumped up from the B). More bang for the buck!!


----------



## regets ama

*vta and dots*

Not a big fan of dots when they "make a corner", it provides an opportunity to cut across them and delete the fact that it is a corner.

I like the dots when they *define the board* at a corner, it is a great visual. I would prefer that they _*hug the pipe*_ only and let the driver decide the apex they want.

The long duration of vta mains means never give up, went from dead last to finishing on the bumper of first. The track layout was one of my favorites, *kudos to the designer and builder.*

Marshaled USGT and got great visuals of the chicane. Bob Y had the best handling, *impressive!*

Chuck P. thanks for the tutoring session on the 1/12 12r5.2. Two more sessions with you and it should sink in.

*Posting results?* It gives us an opportunity to see laps 1-5 vs 30-35 to see if the battery or driver is dumping.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Hey, regrets_ama.....you forgot to post the most important thing for you on Friday. You mentioned it to me at least 20 times...I believe it was that you beat Brian Smith in VTA (me)...:tongue:


----------



## regets ama

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Hey, regrets_ama.....you forgot to post the most important thing for you on Friday. You mentioned it to me at least 20 times...I believe it was that you beat Brian Smith in VTA (me)...:tongue:


Oh yea, that,,,,,,,,,,,a moral victory!


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> ........... I seem to do better on the fast tracks even though I was telling Reggio that I'd like to see a tight technical 12 second-a-lap track.


This is normal till you build your racing experience and skills to the level to run the technical tracks as well as the fast, non-technical tracks. The more times you turn, the more opportunities there are for in-efficient driving to result in lost time to the other drivers that are more efficient. I grade myself at the 85% efficient level and am working hard to get it over 90%. Your request is a good one because you can not develop skills on a technical track without running on one.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy;.
I seem to do better on the fast tracks even though I was telling Reggio that I'd like to see a tight technical 12 second-a-lap track.[/QUOTE said:


> I have been helping Walt tear down the offroad track on Wednesday night and then set up a new layout for Friday so that we can have a new and different layout from week to week. I enjoy this hobby and all the good friends I have made, I help out because I want to see our hobby grow.
> 
> Over the past few months that I have been helping layout the tracks I have learned that creating a good layout is not easy. Indy RC has a file of past layouts and we have used a few of them and try to put our own a little "touch" in from time to time.
> 
> To all my fellow racers, I'm asking this question for myself...( I don't work for Indy RC). Help ME come up with a few new "technical" track designs. The track is roughly 66' X 46' and we try to have a min of 7' wide lanes. I will show the layouts to the Indy Rc staff and see if they can be worked in.
> 
> David..


----------



## THE READER

FrankNitti said:


> I have been helping Walt tear down the offroad track on Wednesday night and then set up a new layout for Friday so that we can have a new and different layout from week to week. I enjoy this hobby and all the good friends I have made, I help out because I want to see our hobby grow.
> 
> Over the past few months that I have been helping layout the tracks I have learned that creating a good layout is not easy. Indy RC has a file of past layouts and we have used a few of them and try to put our own a little "touch" in from time to time.
> 
> To all my fellow racers, I'm asking this question for myself...( I don't work for Indy RC). Help ME come up with a few new "technical" track designs. The track is roughly 66' X 46' and we try to have a min of 7' wide lanes. I will show the layouts to the Indy Rc staff and see if they can be worked in.
> 
> David..


all of your hard work , and track design are highly appreciate !! indy rc is a great and fun place to run , and I injoy all the people there that I race with, thank you guys!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

Ditto.

Also, I'm fully aware that you are limited due to the limited number of track pieces available. Without more of those, its hard to create more lanes.

Any word on if that stuff is going to be manufactured again?


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Also, I'm fully aware that you are limited due to the limited number of track pieces available. Without more of those, its hard to create more lanes.
> 
> Any word on if that stuff is going to be manufactured again?


I know track pieces can be an issue with designing new layouts. I have sourced raw materials for new track pieces, but it is a much more expensive way to go than getting track from the same place as before.

Overall, I think the tracks we have had to run on this past year are much better than what we had in previous years. Keep up the good work Dave and everyone else that helps build the tracks.


----------



## Waltss2k

Me and David are every Wed to layout a new track, so if anyone has any free time or wants to help feel free. Actually after this week we will building the onroad track on Thursday nights after oval.


----------



## DaveCook

The track layouts on the nights that I have raced this year have been great! I missed the last couple of weeks because I have had trouble with my 1/1 scale car. I hope to be back racing this Friday.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

There were some awesome new car bodies there last weekend. Walt's new green Camaro looked great along with a couple of killer VTA's that Jonesy (RockStar) did for Walt and John. I appreciated Brian driving Kyle's TC3 (with orange 69 Camaro body) because my cars always work better after he gets done tweeking them!


----------



## Indy Rc

The new USGT tires are in.:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Happy Halloween!


----------



## crispy

Halloween "storm of the century" is a dud.

The kids could have trick or treated tonight and you could be racing tomorrow!!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Yep, a bummer for this Dad...  

Brownsburg's website says they will "allow" trick or treating on Friday 6-9. Just about all of the central towns/cities have changed Halloween now to Friday including Indianapolis. Who put some government dude in charge of Halloween? I remember clearly trick or treating in the rain when I was growing up. Of course, the forecast I'm looking at does still call for 40 mph winds and heavy rain tonight.

Meantime, enjoy Herman and Grandpa!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The green Lotus (or was it an Elise) with orange wheels looks nice. I wonder how a similar scheme would look on a VTA car.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

With all due respect why is anyone buying new tires for USGT when the rules on the "official" site are still the same? Is this a house rule that we're going to the RIDE tires? Please show me somewhere where there is an "official" USGT tire rule change where there will only be one tire allowed like in VTA? I'm confused, not going to search through back pages on the thread, weeding out non related thread stuff but I can't find anything under a google search using " USGT new tire rules", "new USGT rules", etc. Due to Halloween, I'll see track action next Thursday on the oval...


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> With all due respect why is anyone buying new tires for USGT when the rules on the "official" site are still the same? Is this a house rule that we're going to the RIDE tires? Please show me somewhere where there is an "official" USGT tire rule change where there will only be one tire allowed like in VTA? I'm confused, not going to search through back pages on the thread, weeding out non related thread stuff but I can't find anything under a google search using " USGT new tire rules", "new USGT rules", etc. Due to Halloween, I'll see track action next Thursday on the oval...


Are you also reading the USGT thread on RC Tech?


----------



## starrx

Here's Chucky! said:


> With all due respect why is anyone buying new tires for USGT when the rules on the "official" site are still the same? Is this a house rule that we're going to the RIDE tires? Please show me somewhere where there is an "official" USGT tire rule change where there will only be one tire allowed like in VTA? I'm confused, not going to search through back pages on the thread, weeding out non related thread stuff but I can't find anything under a google search using " USGT new tire rules", "new USGT rules", etc. Due to Halloween, I'll see track action next Thursday on the oval...


jan 1st 2014 RIDE u-patterns will be the spec tire for usgt:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Are you also reading the USGT thread on RC Tech?


I prefer to go by the official rules website and can't understand how someone can spend so much time on a forum, whatever, but can't take a tenth of that time to update the official site or at least on the official site give everyone a heads up.


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> I prefer to go by the official rules website and can't understand how someone can spend so much time on a forum, whatever, but can't take a tenth of that time to update the official site or at least on the official site give everyone a heads up.


Surprisingly..., you have a point there...


----------



## Waltss2k

Sorry that the Official Usgt site hasn't been updated, not.my problem. The rule just got made about two weeks ago so now everyone is trying to get the new spec tire in circulation because as of Jan 1, 2014 all national events this will be the only tire allowed. As for Indy RC we are going to still run the rule as is. If Hpi hadn't screwed us then this wouldn't be going on. Personally I'm over Hpi.


----------



## Waltss2k

Here's Chucky! said:


> I prefer to go by the official rules website and can't understand how someone can spend so much time on a forum, whatever, but can't take a tenth of that time to update the official site or at least on the official site give everyone a heads up.


I guess before you bought the Ride tires you should have asked me the other night. But some of us do like to go to National and big races. So with that I'm going to set my cars up for the national rules. This is why Indy RC runs the National rules.


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> Halloween "storm of the century" is a dud. ..........


Not true in the end.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We did have some 58 mph gusts and a gob of rain so I guess it wasn't such a good night to go trick or treating last night. Still, I wish I could race tonight! Halloween is a big deal at our house. 

I'm hoping to run off-road tomorrow to make up for it.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Indyhobbies, do you decorate the outside of your house for Halloween? Here is an easy idea for next year for a few pumpkins


----------



## microed

Great track layout last night. Much better use of the dots this week!


----------



## Waltss2k

I thought people night like it. The dots are still a work in progress.


----------



## FrankNitti

microed said:


> Great track layout last night. Much better use of the dots this week!


:thumbsup: Thanks Ed.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

So what's the status/interest level for running F1 this winter? The guys who were most vocal about the class don't seem to be coming anymore. Do we have 4 potential weekly F1 racers? Speak up if so please. I was going to make some improvements to Kyle's car and maybe look for an F104 for myself, but I didn't want to aim $ towards it if it's not going to be. Thanks


----------



## ThrottleKing

*F1*

Well Scott,

I am not on here to start a debate or anything other than to explain why I quit the class. Plain and simple everywhere else was using the UF1 rules. It was for the most part open chassis, open tire, unlimited battery capacity. I wanted other brands of chassis and tires to run because there are better options other than overpriced Tamiya parts/cars. I had a very nice 104 but it struggled against the SP, VBC and the Kyosho chassis that were legal elsewhere. I never mind getting beat by talent but when it's by equipment it is a different story. I do race for fun but I never race for second place either. 

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

The real reason the class died off was that most of the guy's the run F1 took or takes the summer off from racing. So as of now were still waiting on some of those guy's to come back racing. There is the possibility of changing to the UF1 rules we just got to finish researching the rules.


----------



## DaveCook

I like the dots!

I still have my F1 and bring it with me every time I race. I think that F1 will be back this winter.


----------



## FrankNitti

DaveCook said:


> I like the dots!
> 
> .


Thanks Dave, we have tried them a few different ways and I think we found a way that everyone will be ok with. :thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

FrankNitti said:


> Thanks Dave, we have tried them a few different ways and I think we found a way that everyone will be ok with. :thumbsup:


I too like them this past Friday , it let me see the true line in that corner, help with my driving. :thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

oh, and it kept me of that pipe wall, saved my car body.


----------



## FrankNitti

THE READER said:


> oh, and it kept me of that pipe wall, saved my car body.


That's good to hear Bob  Thank you and all the others for the good feedback, I'm going to continue lay them out like that so that the corners can be seen better. :thumbsup:

David


----------



## rjvk

Here's Chucky! said:


> I prefer to go by the official rules website and can't understand how someone can spend so much time on a forum, whatever, but can't take a tenth of that time to update the official site or at least on the official site give everyone a heads up.


http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html


Submitted without comment


----------



## BATTMAN

Waltss2k said:


> Sorry that the Official Usgt site hasn't been updated, not.my problem. The rule just got made about two weeks ago so now everyone is trying to get the new spec tire in circulation because as of Jan 1, 2014 all national events this will be the only tire allowed. As for Indy RC we are going to still run the rule as is. If Hpi hadn't screwed us then this wouldn't be going on. Personally I'm over Hpi.


sorry buddy...HPI has nothing to do with USGT...it wasn't the spec tire...just a tire a lot of ppl liked...

the Ride will be the 1st spec tire in USGT

cya soon...

hey Rob...lol


----------



## Waltss2k

BATTMAN said:


> sorry buddy...HPI has nothing to do with USGT...it wasn't the spec tire...just a tire a lot of ppl liked...
> 
> the Ride will be the 1st spec tire in USGT
> 
> cya soon...
> 
> hey Rob...lol


Yes I know this just have people that don't read clearly or only read what they want to


----------



## BATTMAN

cool cya in Feb


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*USGT, F1 and Mini's*

The "supposed" new tire rule for USGT is a frustrating lots of people. Going to a spec tire that you can't even purchase anywhere sound (solaris) familiar? I had never even heard of Gravity RC up until a few weeks ago. :thumbsup: _I'm glad Indy RC is smart enough to stick with the open treaded (no slicks or dish wheels) tire rule as it is and hopefully keep it that way. Doing this will only encourage more to join USGT_ :thumbsup: The main source for the Gravity RC Ride tire is even "out of stock". As far as comment about "major events, etc", I personally think hobby and fellowship first as hopefully do most... Build, Paint, Collect, Club race and bashing with my friends is the priority for me.

F1 has never, NEVER had a big following from week to week at Indy RC in the 10 years I've been lucky to call home. No rules change, package, etc will change that.

I'm bringing my Mini Cooper with me when I come back to on-road in December. It's still a class and it takes 4.


----------



## BATTMAN

how is it frustrating?...to me Im happy to know that when I come to Indy from Nashville and run GT with you guys...Im not trying to figure out what tire works on your layout or carpet...or even better, not taking 3-5 sets of tires with me...or one better...with sometimes limited practice, I can put on the tire everyone else is using and use my practice wisely. I have time to run a pack or two to get my car tuned and then mingle with the racers

Im very "PRO" HPI xpatterns, but this is a easy way to help racers across the board as well as help new ppl get started

IMO, Myron "BATTMAN" Kinnard


----------



## starrx

BATTMAN said:


> how is it frustrating?...to me Im happy to know that when I come to Indy from Nashville and run GT with you guys...Im not trying to figure out what tire works on your layout or carpet...or even better, not taking 3-5 sets of tires with me...or one better...with sometimes limited practice, I can put on the tire everyone else is using and use my practice wisely. I have time to run a pack or two to get my car tuned and then mingle with the racers
> 
> Im very "PRO" HPI xpatterns, but this is a easy way to help racers across the board as well as help new ppl get started
> 
> IMO, Myron "BATTMAN" Kinnard


really its no different then having spec tires for vta....even thou vta have 2 other sets of tires to choose from...(slicks & the box tread)...once the tire get out everybody will have a set or two...(i have 2sets now)..that im going to try out...the spac tire is not that big of a deal...by the middle of 2014 90% of the usgt drivers will have them:thumbsup:


----------



## BATTMAN

one set for VTA...no slicks


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Thanks for the F1 feedback guys. Guess we'll just see who shows up and hope for a good turnout.


----------



## starrx

BATTMAN said:


> one set for VTA...no slicks


right!!...
& it will be the same for usgt in time


----------



## smokefan

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Thanks for the F1 feedback guys. Guess we'll just see who shows up and hope for a good turnout.


I wish I had a place locally to run f1. But all the Indiana tracks run onroad on Friday so since I am working nights now I sold mine. So I am going Dirt oval racing locally. I will be down on black fri to run vta, but after that who knows with my schedule. Though if possible I hope to make it down to the Southern Nats next yr.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Don't forget that some of the Indy RC Raceway VTA Friday on-road racers are also interested in running their VTA cars on oval on Thursday nights.


----------



## Waltss2k

Well I can say is that when the USGT tire rule goes in effect it will most likely go in effect everywhere. The reason Gravity ran out is that with the new rule getting ready to go into effect those of us that enjoy racing at bigger races and traveling will have to get use to running the new tire. All I know is for some people at my track a lot of my guys didn't get a chance to getting the new tires because of people that haven't been here to run USGT had to horde them and are now the one s complaining about the rules. I guess I don't get it. We/ INDY RC Will have them in stock as soon as there available.


----------



## FrankNitti

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Don't forget that some of the Indy RC Raceway VTA Friday on-road racers are also interested in running their VTA cars on oval on Thursday nights.


We had 5 show up for VTA Oval Thursday, Had a BLAST !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Waltss2k said:


> Well I can say is that when the USGT tire rule goes in effect it will most likely go in effect everywhere. The reason Gravity ran out is that with the new rule getting ready to go into effect those of us that enjoy racing at bigger races and traveling will have to get use to running the new tire. All I know is for some people at my track a lot of my guys didn't get a chance to getting the new tires because of people that haven't been here to run USGT had to horde them and are now the one s complaining about the rules. I guess I don't get it. We/ INDY RC Will have them in stock as soon as there available.


Order more... Like the Associated (8522) body post for the TT01's many bulk up on them cause they dry up like other odds and end parts but if I can't get it at Indy RC cause it's not in stock and Indy RC carries is I wait. Maybe limit 2 packs a customer? Surely the ride tires will be readily available in the next week or so along with a cool assortment of wheels? Like anyone else, if it's there and I want it, I pick it up. I rarely if ever purchase online, I like keeping my money in the family at INDY RC.


----------



## rjvk

Here's Chucky! said:


> The "supposed" new tire rule for USGT is a frustrating lots of people. Going to a spec tire that you can't even purchase anywhere sound (solaris) familiar? I had never even heard of Gravity RC up until a few weeks ago. :thumbsup: _I'm glad Indy RC is smart enough to stick with the open treaded (no slicks or dish wheels) tire rule as it is and hopefully keep it that way. Doing this will only encourage more to join USGT_ :thumbsup: The main source for the Gravity RC Ride tire is even "out of stock". As far as comment about "major events, etc", I personally think hobby and fellowship first as hopefully do most... Build, Paint, Collect, Club race and bashing with my friends is the priority for me.
> 
> F1 has never, NEVER had a big following from week to week at Indy RC in the 10 years I've been lucky to call home. No rules change, package, etc will change that.
> 
> I'm bringing my Mini Cooper with me when I come back to on-road in December. It's still a class and it takes 4.


Tires are supposed to be back in stock this weekend @ gravity so have the shop order now. Gravity was not going to order 500 sets having no knowledge of the demand. The response was overwhelming which is great. The tires will be available don't worry.


----------



## Waltss2k

rjvk said:


> Tires are supposed to be back in stock this weekend @ gravity so have the shop order now. Gravity was not going to order 500 sets having no knowledge of the demand. The response was overwhelming which is great. The tires will be available don't worry.


There already on order.


----------



## Waltss2k

Waltss2k said:


> There already on order.


Ordered 20 sets of tires and 10 sets of wheels. Should be here the first of the week.


----------



## regets ama

*track design*

Super layout and kudos to the builder of the track last night. The position of the dots defined the corners very well.
EXCELLENT JOB

Thanks for the visual driving clinic in usgt Jonesy.

nerves of steel by Houston in VTA.

David L enjoyed his celebratory brownie in 1/12

S Black's son made A main in vta and usgt! Watch out dad.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

If you couldn't make it last night to race, at least you can watch the VTA A-main thanks to Bruce Olson's YouTube videos. Here it is...


----------



## Waltss2k

regets ama said:


> Super layout and kudos to the builder of the track last night. The position of the dots defined the corners very well.
> EXCELLENT JOB
> 
> Thanks for the visual driving clinic in usgt Jonesy.
> 
> nerves of steel by Houston in VTA.
> 
> David L enjoyed his celebratory brownie in 1/12
> 
> S Black's son made A main in vta and usgt! Watch out dad.


I would never take all the credit, but me and David Franklin try to do our best and try to come up with something new every week.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

regets ama said:


> S Black's son made A main in vta and usgt! Watch out dad.


Ya well, he forgot to take the trash out (again!) at home and ate all the Oreos too. So I'm not as impressed anymore.


----------



## davidl

*Crispin has talent*

Gave Gary a test with the 1/12 car Friday night and he passed in a surprising fashion. It only took him 3 laps to get the steering down pat and another two laps to figure out the throttle. He didn't hit anything and provided excellent feedback to the team engineer once finished. I have always appreciated his race strategy from a driver viewpoint, so I predict him to be a threat in all his classes in the future.:thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

davidl said:


> Gave Gary a test with the 1/12 car Friday night and he passed in a surprising fashion. It only took him 3 laps to get the steering down pat and another two laps to figure out the throttle. He didn't hit anything and provided excellent feedback to the team engineer once finished. I have always appreciated his race strategy from a driver viewpoint, so I predict him to be a threat in all his classes in the future.:thumbsup:


Thanks, I enjoyed driving that. If I could buy a car that was already setup that well, I'd probably drive that over USGT.


----------



## Waltss2k

Results from this Friday night 11/08/13
TT-01 A MAIN
1st Gary Crispin  35 laps 6:07.340 fastest lap 10.207
2nd Rodger Spangler 35 laps 6:09.514 fastest lap 9.569
3rd James Purvis 34 laps 6:07.923 fastest lap 10.094
4th Tim Jennings 33 laps 6:03.086 fastest lap 10.062
5th Dave Cook 32 laps 6:01.695 fastest lap 10.085
6th Tyler Thomas 29 laps 6:04.589 fastest lap 11.288
7th Jack Bush 3 laps
8th Ben James

1/12 scale A MAIN
1st David Lee 44 Laps 6:04.007 fastest lap 8.180
2nd David Franklin 43 Laps 6:03.640 fastest lap 8.214
3rd Kenyon Helm 41 Laps 6:00.375 fastest lap 8.253
4th John Steger 41 Laps 6:01.662 fastest lap 8.488
5th Tim Jennings 36 Laps 6:08.677 fastest lap 8.797


----------



## Waltss2k

Con't Results from Friday 11/08/13
VTA A MAIN
1st Houston Thomas 45 Laps 7:05.564 fastest lap 9.265
2nd John Steger 45 Laps 7:05.881 fastest lap 9.241
3rd Michael Jones 44 Laps 7:08.227 fastest lap 9.080
4th Nick Campbell 43 Laps 7:03.111 fastest lap 9.462
5th Gary Crispin 43 Laps 7:09.589 fastest lap 9.413
6th Kyle Black 42 Laps 7:00.845 fastest lap 9.644
7th John Saylor 42 Laps 7:02.054 fastest lap 9.563
8th Rob Pauley 42 Laps 7:04.476 fastest lap 9.484

USGT A MAIN
1st Mark Lyons 47 Laps 7:00.035 fastest lap 8.596
2nd Lanny Sledge 47 Laps 7:04.753 fastest lap 8.794
3rd Nick Campbell 46 Laps 7:03.981 fastest lap 8.775
4th Walt Arthur 46 Laps 7:08.302 fastest lap 8.992
5th Stevie Kuhn 42 Laps 7:01.665 fastest lap 9.095
6th Kyle Black 40 Laps 7:07.854 fastest lap 9.765
7th Rob Pauley 38 Laps 7:02.076 fastest lap 9.099
8th David Franklin 4 Laps fastest lap 10.203


----------



## Waltss2k

Indy RC now has the new Ride spec tires and some of the wheels back in stock.


----------



## Matt P.

I'll have a tamiya rules spec F1 car with me tomorrow night if anyone wants to bring them out to make a class. I hope to have my VTA together too. Hopefully the Colts won't put me to sleep tonight and I can get it ready.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Which quarterback playing tonight has the worst beard? Colt's Luck with his chin-beard or Titan's Fitzpatrick with his mountain man beard?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## jonesy112

Congrats to Mr. Stegar on his TQ and win tonight in VTA. 

You had that car rolling tonight John.....looks like its time to take mine back to the drawing board and find some speed out of it to try to keep up.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I had a nice time too racing and watching. It was nice to see F1 back on the track too. I had new tires on my VTA that I had doped and bagged for a few days but they still were slippery. Guess I should rough them up a little on my drill press. My TC5 was running well in USGT. It used to be a handful for me until Mike Jones worked on it a couple of months ago. Thanks again Michael! It is much better now.


----------



## redrider1940

jonesy112 said:


> Congrats to Mr. Stegar on his TQ and win tonight in VTA.
> 
> You had that car rolling tonight John.....looks like its time to take mine back to the drawing board and find some speed out of it to try to keep up.


John was on FIRE Friday night.


----------



## regets ama

jonesy112 said:


> Congrats to Mr. Stegar on his TQ and win tonight in VTA.
> 
> You had that car rolling tonight John.....looks like its time to take mine back to the drawing board and find some speed out of it to try to keep up.


Thanks Mike, set up is still the same from when you borrowed it for the vta nats in Tenn setting fast lap by .2,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and I like it!

We wont point out that you were running me down by 1 sec per two laps. Good thing it was only a 7 min main.

But mostly, ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

What chassis was Kyle Black running in VTA?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> What chassis was Kyle Black running in VTA?


It's an Associated TC3. I'm running one too. Working on the out drives this morning as a matter of fact. They were worn out. So, I rebuilt the ball diffs and used the light weight plastic out drives. It had aluminum ones, but they don't seem to last as long as the plastic ones.


----------



## Old Vetter

*The Reader*

I hope everything is OK with Bob and his wife. It sounds like his neighborhood had a rough Sunday because of all the storms.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Such a difficult day for so many yesterday. I grew up in Peoria, Illinois just across the Illinois River from Washington. Sounds like Washington was the most tragic, but Indiana sure got clobbered too.


----------



## THE READER

Old Vetter said:


> I hope everything is OK with Bob and his wife. It sounds like his neighborhood had a rough Sunday because of all the storms.


were good, it went over our house and hit starbuck coffee house- and warehouse behind us. no one got hurt. God is good!!


----------



## ebtech1997

*Vta Help*

I just bought a tc 6.1 any setup tips for vta have been running a tc 3 for 5 years and tought it was time for a upgrade. Does anyone there run a tc 6.1:wave:


----------



## BadSign

Hey Walt, sent you a PM


----------



## j21moss

THE READER said:


> were good, it went over our house and hit starbuck coffee house- and warehouse behind us. no one got hurt. God is good!!


all I can say... whew!!! close call at my moms house


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ebtech1997 said:


> I just bought a tc 6.1 any setup tips for vta have been running a tc 3 for 5 years and tought it was time for a upgrade. Does anyone there run a tc 6.1:wave:


We have a TC6 that we are running in USGT. I think there are several 6.1's that run as well. Lots of helpful racers there on Friday nights for on-road. Stock set-up for VTA is probably the best place to start but I'll let the set-up guru's chime in to be sure. Many are running older chassis like the TC3, TC4 and earlier X-Ray's


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Question for *INDY RC RACEWAY* hobby shop...

Do you have any Tamiya TT-01R kits in stock? I've seen several places online show them in stock again.


----------



## jonesy112

ebtech1997 said:


> I just bought a tc 6.1 any setup tips for vta have been running a tc 3 for 5 years and tought it was time for a upgrade. Does anyone there run a tc 6.1:wave:


Kit setup is a good place to start, but i would run 40wt front and 30wt rear shock oil, and silver front springs and green rear. As you get more comfortable with the car, feel free to reduce the amount of rear toe that you have in it. 

I wont be there the next 2 fridays, but feel free to come ask me anything anytime I am there.

Michael Jones


----------



## ebtech1997

Thanks very much I will look you up next time Iam there just want to get the car setup and driving smooth


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

This new video from PROTOForm is really great! Good to show people especially who don't quite understand why we all do this crazy hobby!


http://vimeo.com/79683958


----------



## Indy Rc

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Question for *INDY RC RACEWAY* hobby shop...
> 
> Do you have any Tamiya TT-01R kits in stock? I've seen several places online show them in stock again.


Yes, we have had them for a couple of weeks. I believe there is one on the shelf now unless it was sold last night.:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

My brother and his teenage son will be in town for Thanksgiving. For the Black Friday race, will there be a newbie/beginner heat in TT-01 do you think? They want to come watch, but I'd sure rather get them ON the track. That's a lot more fun than just watching, but they've not raced before.


----------



## Waltss2k

Results from last Friday night.


----------



## Waltss2k

I would like to congratulate John Spegler on his Tq and A main win in VTA last Friday.


----------



## regets ama

*on road*

Kyle Black, 2 in a row, vta a main!!!!!!!

David L, another celebratory brownie but watch out, David F right on your heels for 1/12

I hear the vta ovals are very competitive and close racing on thursday, nice program for that group.

Good Luck to Jonesy/Cody at the Indoor Carpet series this weekend at Cleveland. Any others from Indy get in?


----------



## train5171

I am thinking of putting together a TC6 to run in VTA, but was wondering what pinion and spur set-up would be the best to start off with.


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm running a Tc6 and I'm running a 92 spur and somewhere from 46 to 51 pinion.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyHobbies.com said:


> This new video from PROTOForm is really great! Good to show people especially who don't quite understand why we all do this crazy hobby!
> 
> http://vimeo.com/79683958


Finally got to watch this vidoe on a large monitor. I didn't realise it is in HD! Super quality production. The producers show a little off-road at the beginning, but then it launches into a really nice documentary for on-road racing including 1/12th scale, World GT, Touring Car and F1. VTA cars too in parts. Its about 30 minutes long! :thumbsup:

http://vimeo.com/79683958


----------



## davidl

Speedway has really nice brownies.


----------



## BadSign

PM for you, Mr. Lee.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Anyone have any Integy TC5/TC6 aluminum steering blocks? Looks like they've been discontinued. 

Young Mr. Black stripped one out last time he raced on his TC6. Hit the wall hard. 

They were Integy #T7133BLUE. Or silver:










We can go back to the standard ones, but they don't last as long for sure.


----------



## indymodz

whats a good starting point for gearing for VTA on a Xray T3? Also looking for a 25.5 motor, Ill be at the track Friday if anyone has one for sale. If not Ill buy a new one.

thanks


----------



## crispy

Lot of people will go down to around 3.70 FDR for the wide open fast tracks. However, last week I was at 4.00 for the tight twisty track that was setup.


----------



## Indy Rc

Don't forget this Friday!!! Doors open at 9am Racing begins at 2pm!!!!


----------



## BadSign

For anyone interested in F1, I am selling one of my cars, a Tamiya F104x1. My kids have made it pretty clear they have no interest in racing, so I see no reason to keep it. I'll have it with me Friday if anyone is interested.


----------



## crispy

BadSign said:


> For anyone interested in F1, I am selling one of my cars, a Tamiya F104x1. My kids have made it pretty clear they have no interest in racing, so I see no reason to keep it. I'll have it with me Friday if anyone is interested.


Only sell it to someone who will race it.

In other words, not someone like Chuckie...


----------



## j21moss

Well bought me a fairly new Speed Merchant 12th scale today.. so hoping to be ready to run this Jan. I know it seems so far away but believe me it is not!!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Only sell it to someone who will race it.
> 
> In other words, not someone like Chuckie...


Hardy har har says the person who runs a kit Indy RC doesn't even carry... :tongue:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

BadSign said:


> For anyone interested in F1, I am selling one of my cars, a Tamiya F104x1. My kids have made it pretty clear they have no interest in racing, so I see no reason to keep it. I'll have it with me Friday if anyone is interested.


BadSign, what kind of F104 is it - wide/narrow? t-plate/link?

FYI, your daughter is a good racer. She always did well in VTA.


----------



## regets ama

*Results*

Curious if on road or vta oval results will get posted on a regular basis. Several rc tracks utilize this practice to encourage more participation and the popularity of their locale.

Best I can recall Lanny and Houston had a great vta challenge that Lanny won? I believe David L won 1/12 and Mike R was chasing down Lanny or Jeremiah in usgt. see how quickly the mind goes!

If it wasnt for Bruce O.'s videos not much would be memorialized. Thanks Bruce for your videos when the opportunity presents.

Just FYI, Red Mosquito is now posting on road and oval results regularly, Summit has been for years.


----------



## Waltss2k

Here's Chucky! said:


> Hardy har har says the person who runs a kit Indy RC doesn't even carry... :tongue:


Last I seen indy rc only carried one kit.


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> Hardy har har says the person who runs a kit Indy RC doesn't even carry... :tongue:


yeah, but it still sees the track



IndyRC_Racer said:


> BadSign, what kind of F104 is it - wide/narrow? t-plate/link?
> 
> FYI, your daughter is a good racer. She always did well in VTA.


She's also much prettier than any R/C racer, but I'm biased. Besides, she's too busy with HS Pep Band, 2 Choirs, and the school musical.


The X1 is a t-bar car, includes a side damper. the front end is standard F104. This car has been fast. Not Jeremiah fast, but fast.


----------



## BadSign

F104x1 pics


----------



## Here's Chucky!

BadSign said:


> yeah, but it still sees the track
> 
> Still running once a month Bub? Lol! I enjoy the hobby not just to race but build, collect and the fellowship when I do get a chance to run. Win or lose it's all the same. I'm just thankful Indy RC is there for us...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Waltss2k said:


> Last I seen indy rc only carried one kit.


?

I've seen lots of kits at the shop...


----------



## Indy Rc

Don't forget this Friday!!! Doors open at 9am Racing begins at 2pm!!!!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> Last I seen indy rc only carried one kit.





Here's Chucky! said:


> ?
> 
> I've seen lots of kits at the shop...


Don't you mean RTR's?

Real race kits? Like the Top Photon EX, TC6.1, Xray T4, Schumacher Mi5, Serpent, Corally, VBC, Tamiya TRF 415,416,417. 

Never saw any of those.


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> Don't you mean RTR's?
> 
> Real race kits? Like the Top Photon EX, TC6.1, Xray T4, Schumacher Mi5, Serpent, Corally, VBC, Tamiya TRF 415,416,417.
> 
> Never saw any of those.


You left out Spec-R!

LOL


----------



## Indy Rc

ThrottleKing said:


> Don't you mean RTR's?
> 
> Real race kits? Like the Top Photon EX, TC6.1, Xray T4, Schumacher Mi5, Serpent, Corally, VBC, Tamiya TRF 415,416,417.
> 
> Never saw any of those.


We've sold three 3 X-ray t4 2013's this year, a handful of TRF's, we ordered in a CRC a new Ofna Hyper in the last couple of weeks for guys, and I don't know how many tc6's we've sold this year? The tc6.2 will be in next month.

If you guys need something let us know we will get it in quick.


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> Still running once a month Bub? Lol! I enjoy the hobby not just to race but build, collect and the fellowship when I do get a chance to run. Win or lose it's all the same. I'm just thankful Indy RC is there for us...


 It was TWICE a month, thank you!

Actually this Friday will be my first since june. In all things, moderation- my secret to not being burned out after 24 years. Plus a new house and new job. 

Still think I race more than some of those looking for "fellowship". Get a dog, dude!:tongue:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

ThrottleKing said:


> Don't you mean RTR's?
> 
> Real race kits? Like the Top Photon EX, TC6.1, Xray T4, Schumacher Mi5, Serpent, Corally, VBC, Tamiya TRF 415,416,417.
> 
> Never saw any of those.


Real race kits? Really? It's called a hobby...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hobby


----------



## cwoods34

I don't think it's a hobby for Ronald Volker or Paul Lemieux.

How's that TC6 doin'?


----------



## microed

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. See you Friday!


----------



## BadSign

​When it comes to life the critical thing is whether you take things for granted or take them with gratitude.
Gilbert K. Chesterton 

Hope you all have a very happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

Time to take a break from nitro racing and have some indoor electric fun. It seems HPI no longer making cross pattern PRO compound, can't find them anywhere. What tires to use for USGT now? Does anyone have any available for me to get some this Friday? Thank you for the help guys. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Andy


----------



## Indy Rc

Flyin Hawaiian said:


> Time to take a break from nitro racing and have some indoor electric fun. It seems HPI no longer making cross pattern PRO compound, can't find them anywhere. What tires to use for USGT now? Does anyone have any available for me to get some this Friday? Thank you for the help guys. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> Andy


We have the new spec tires in stock. Starting January 1 they will be the mandatory tire for USGT anyway.:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

Indy Rc said:


> We have the new spec tires in stock. Starting January 1 they will be the mandatory tire for USGT anyway.:thumbsup:


Great, thank you.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here are the top three in each class from tonight's Black Friday on-road trophy races!


----------



## j21moss

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Indy Rc

Great pics Scott! Congrats to all of the winners yesterday!:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc

I printed out the final results, I will post them on Monday.


----------



## BadSign

Man, I had fun yesterday (don't let the picture fool you)!
Thanks to Josh, Doug, the whole Indy R/C crew for a smooth running day. and Nick for his guest-announcing as well
Also big thanks to Cody and Kenyon for their help in 1/12, It felt great being competitive out there, especially after not wheeling a car for almost 6 months.

The only question remaining is: Where was Chuckie? At home polishing his shelf queens? I thought about saving him a pit space, but figured that would be a waste of time.:tongue:


----------



## BadSign

Hey Indy R/C, I need some parts:
CRC 3390 .45 mm front end spring
CRC 3392 .50 mm front end spring
CRC 3394 .55 mm front end spring
CRC 3396 .60 mm front end spring
CRC 13615 Red LP Pivot Balls


----------



## Here's Chucky!

BadSign said:


> Man, I had fun yesterday (don't let the picture fool you)!
> Thanks to Josh, Doug, the whole Indy R/C crew for a smooth running day. and Nick for his guest-announcing as well
> Also big thanks to Cody and Kenyon for their help in 1/12, It felt great being competitive out there, especially after not wheeling a car for almost 6 months.
> 
> The only question remaining is: Where was Chuckie? At home polishing his shelf queens? I thought about saving him a pit space, but figured that would be a waste of time.:tongue:


Really?

It's Chucky by the way not Chuckie teach unless there's another in your life which makes me happy to be rid of another stalker.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I'm just messing with you by the way... Friday is next to impossible for me now with bowling, poker, etc but I do try and make it on Thursdays to run given the opportunity.


----------



## BadSign

Yeah, I don't teach English or spell check.

And no time for stalking. It's way down the list.


----------



## Indy Rc

BadSign said:


> Hey Indy R/C, I need some parts:
> CRC 3390 .45 mm front end spring
> CRC 3392 .50 mm front end spring
> CRC 3394 .55 mm front end spring
> CRC 3396 .60 mm front end spring
> CRC 13615 Red LP Pivot Balls


Done, some items are on backorder but all are ordered.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Just bought a TT-01 as a b-day present for a friend's son. Hopefully we both can get it built soon and on the track in December.


----------



## BadSign

Indy Rc said:


> Done, some items are on backorder but all are ordered.


 Uh oh. Which ones are backordered?


----------



## BadSign

Forgot, I also need X-Ray part 302581 composite servo horn (KO, JR, Airtronics)


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Just bought a TT-01 as a b-day present for a friend's son. Hopefully we both can get it built soon and on the track in December.


Dang! Why didn't my Dad have friends like you when I was growing up?! Nice!


----------



## Indy Rc

BadSign said:


> Uh oh. Which ones are backordered?


3392, 3394 and 13615


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> Hey Indy R/C, I need some parts:
> CRC 3390 .45 mm front end spring
> CRC 3392 .50 mm front end spring
> CRC 3394 .55 mm front end spring
> CRC 3396 .60 mm front end spring
> CRC 13615 Red LP Pivot Balls


You have PM


----------



## BadSign

Indy Rc said:


> 3392, 3394 and 13615


Okay, let's cancel the 3390, 3394, and 3396. 

I'll keep the 3392 (.50mm spring) and 13615 (pivot balls), just check with you from time to time to see when they come in.


----------



## Indy Rc

BadSign said:


> Okay, let's cancel the 3390, 3394, and 3396.
> 
> I'll keep the 3392 (.50mm spring) and 13615 (pivot balls), just check with you from time to time to see when they come in.


I'll just keep them on back order it shouldn't take long.:thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

Man, I miss one week of racing and I'm all antsy. 

So how was the turnout at the Friday race? Any more than a normal Friday?

I see the kid finished third in the TT-01 feature. Great job Jack!

Don't forget to bring the F1s this Friday.


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> So how was the turnout at the Friday race? Any more than a normal Friday?


Close to a normal Friday turnout with a few new faces and some that had not been around for a while.


----------



## j21moss

Hey Guys!!! I was looking into a TT-01.. question I got, doesn't this car look familiar to the Trinity T-Spec Racer. I looked at both chassis and looks very close. Just hate to buy a new one and then find out I could have used the T-spec that is just sitting on the shelf and used only1 time. Just need to know.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

While you can run a Tamiya TT-01 in any of the 1/10 Touring Car on-road classes at Indy R/C Raceway, you MUST run a TAMIYA TT-01 in the Indy RC Raceway TT-01 Class.

Not sure if that is the question you are asking, but hope this info helps.

----------

EDIT:

I should add that while it is possible to run a TT-01 in any touring car class, it really isn't practical/economical to run the TT-01 in anything other than the Tamiya TT-01 class (due to gearing limitations).

On the other hand almost any touring car can be competitive in VTA, as long as you can gear the car between 3.7-4.0 FDR (FDR=spur/pinion * internal drive ratio). A Trinity T-Spec car should be okay for VTA (or Thursday night oval), as long as the diffs/ring gears don't wear out (a common issue for the T-Spec).


----------



## j21moss

Yes Brian, it did, Thanks


----------



## Indy Rc

Black Friday Race Results:


----------



## microed

Bruce,

Nice job on the videos from the Black Friday race. I really liked the pit walk about video too!

-Ed

If anyone has not seen Bruce's videos, check them out on YouTube.


----------



## Indy Rc

microed said:


> Bruce,
> 
> Nice job on the videos from the Black Friday race. I really liked the pit walk about video too!
> 
> -Ed
> 
> If anyone has not seen Bruce's videos, check them out on YouTube.


Very nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

This stupid snow better not interfere with my racing on Friday...

That's all I'm gonna say about that!


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> Don't forget to bring the F1s this Friday.


My daughter has her first choir concert this Friday (with a solo)! So no racing for me...I'll bring the f1 next week, though.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Both of our USGT cars are right about 4.0 for their FDR. Does that seem about right? One is a TC6, the other is a TC5 so the internal ratio is the same.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> This stupid snow better not interfere with my racing on Friday...
> 
> That's all I'm gonna say about that!


You're up against about a million school kids wishing for big snow Gary. Might be hard to overcome all that disturbance in the Force!


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Both of our USGT cars are right about 4.0 for their FDR. Does that seem about right? One is a TC6, the other is a TC5 so the internal ratio is the same.


That's what I'm running. I noticed a couple weeks ago I was about even with Lanny down the long straight. So I figured I was geared right.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> That's what I'm running. I noticed a couple weeks ago I was about even with Lanny down the long straight. So I figured I was geared right.


Get there early and test. Faster cornerspeed equals lower lap times.

Jeremiah


----------



## martini13

:wave:


----------



## Indy Rc

crispy said:


> This stupid snow better not interfere with my racing on Friday...
> 
> That's all I'm gonna say about that!


The good news is they are wrong 75% of the time on the weather.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

ThrottleKing said:


> Get there early and test. Faster cornerspeed equals lower lap times.
> 
> Jeremiah


Very true indeed!


----------



## davidl

Flyin Hawaiian said:


> Time to take a break from nitro racing and have some indoor electric fun. ..............
> 
> Andy



Where were you this evening? I didn't see a note from your mother.:hat:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Great turnout despite the weather. Most fun of the night was chasing Matt in USGT. Our two cars were in formation for several laps. That will get your heart going.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Thanks to the doom & gloom weather reports, it actually helped me get to the track last night (since I was running a bit late). There was a lot less traffic compared to a normal Friday. I even managed to get a decent parking spot.


----------



## davidl

Walt, you have a personal message.:thumbsup:


----------



## microed

Can anyone clarify the tire rule for USGT tire rule for me? The way it is written on the website (http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html) is that starting 1/1/2014, the tires will be spec and they will be Ride part number RIE24025. Some have told me that this is for national events only, but that is not the way it is written on their website. 

BTW-Does anyone know of a good way to make these new Ride tires stick? I scuffed them up well on my belt sander, but I was driving a drift car for the most part. It did get a little better with more laps on them, but I need to find a way to make them stickier if I am going to race with them. Paragon was not getting it done.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I was wondering the same thing Ed. I've got a set of the new Ride tires now from the hobby shop upstairs, but I'd like to be able to use up the X-Pattern sets I've still got too until they are worn out.


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> Can anyone clarify the tire rule for USGT tire rule for me? The way it is written on the website (http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html) is that starting 1/1/2014, the tires will be spec and they will be Ride part number RIE24025. Some have told me that this is for national events only, but that is not the way it is written on their website.
> 
> BTW-Does anyone know of a good way to make these new Ride tires stick? I scuffed them up well on my belt sander, but I was driving a drift car for the most part. It did get a little better with more laps on them, but I need to find a way to make them stickier if I am going to race with them. Paragon was not getting it done.


Josh said earlier it will be the spec tire at Indy RC too. Just like VTA.

I put on a new set at the beginning of the night, and I was pushing like a pig. They started to come in by the A-main. Still need four or five more runs on them I think.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

davidl said:


> Where were you this evening? I didn't see a note from your mother.:hat:


Professor Lee,

I had a note from my mother but my dog ate it..... I am waiting on some parts to get in from Serpent to make my car more competitive :thumbsup:.

I will be there to get my car dialed in soon.


----------



## jtsbell

Cody Armes has 3 race nights on the new Ride tires and there about wore out. They are a lot softer than the x patterns.


----------



## microed

jtsbell said:


> Cody Armes has 3 race nights on the new Ride tires and there about wore out. They are a lot softer than the x patterns.


You must be joking, unless you are talking about a rubber compound other than the pro compound. The x-patterns in pro compound are much softer and stickier than the Ride tires are.


----------



## davidl

Flyin Hawaiian said:


> Professor Lee,
> 
> I had a note from my mother but my dog ate it..... ..........



Comon' dude. You are the dog. Was the note on eadible paper?


----------



## THE READER

-----


----------



## Waltss2k

I've got 3 sets of Rides mounted up and the all have 10 runs on them except for the set I had one Friday and they have14 runs on them and none are showing any wear yet. Sounds like people need to start working on setups because that is what it is going to come down to.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Waltss2k said:


> Sounds like people need to start working on setups because that is what it is going to come down to.


Dang. I'm set-up challenged. To me, "roll center" is the hot part where you put butter so it will melt quickly.


----------



## BadSign

Hey Josh/ Indy R/C, any news on my CRC parts?


----------



## Indy Rc

BadSign said:


> Hey Josh/ Indy R/C, any news on my CRC parts?


3396,3390 & 3394 are in.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

You guys may have seen this already. Some funny stuff...


----------



## crispy

I'll tell you what, if a few more of the VTA guys would show up and race oval on Thursday, it would be intense.

The Mondays were there for the first time and I finally raced and it was a blast.

Very fast, mostly clean, precision, nose to tail racing. 

In case you're wondering, I did NOTHING to my VTA car. Same 3.70 FDR, no changes whatsoever and it was money.


----------



## crispy

Bring out the F1s tonight!

I want to run it at least once before my 12th Scale is done...


----------



## regets ama

crispy said:


> In case you're wondering,_* I did NOTHING to my VTA car*_.


Hmm, you must be from Noblesville!


----------



## crispy

regets ama said:


> Hmm, you must be from Noblesville!


It sits, it races, it sits, it races. 

Sometimes I feel bad in between races when Bob is taking his apart, checking toe, etc, etc, etc... 

Then I get over that and I throw it back on the track.

You need to get your North Harbour butt out there on a Thursday...


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> Bring out the F1s tonight!
> 
> I want to run it at least once before my 12th Scale is done...


 My daughter's Christmas choir concert was postponed from last week to tonight due to weather. But if the crik don't rise, I'll be there next Friday. With my F1. And another, if anyone suddenly desires to purchase a roller.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kyle had a jazz band thing in Bloomington tonight. So we missed too. Crazy time of year.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Kyle had a jazz band thing in Bloomington tonight. So we missed too. Crazy time of year.


 Ugh, that's a long drive for you in the snow.

I'm beginning to finally accept that the entire year is crazy. Stupid multiple births.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Ya, you have the kids and then they expect you to pay attention to them, feed them and all that stuff. What's amazing is that winter doesn't even start officially for a week!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's a HPI Honda Prelude that I airbrushed for a USGT racer (out of state). He is going to add decals to make it look more like the TAKATA car. The TAKATA is a NSX, but he really loves Preludes. He didn't want the green seatbelt they put on the original. He's using gold wheels instead.


----------



## crispy

Yeah, we don't want that car racing here!


----------



## crispy

BadSign said:


> I'll be there next Friday. With my F1. And another, if anyone suddenly desires to purchase a roller.


Grrrr...

We had three Friday. Not enough.

I won't be there Friday (most likely) and then starting after Christmas I'll be running 12th scale in addition to VTA.

Double Grrr...


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> Grrrr...
> 
> We had three Friday. Not enough.
> 
> I won't be there Friday (most likely) and then starting after Christmas I'll be running 12th scale in addition to VTA.
> 
> Double Grrr...


 Yeah, wish I could be there more often. I want the F1 class to work but kid's commitments are overwhelming me right now. And probably for the next 3 years.


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> Grrrr...
> 
> We had three Friday. Not enough.
> 
> I won't be there Friday (most likely) and then starting after Christmas I'll be running 12th scale in addition to VTA.
> 
> Double Grrr...


You have no idea what you're getting into with 12th scale. Lol


----------



## Indy Rc

BadSign said:


> Hey Indy R/C, I need some parts:
> CRC 3390 .45 mm front end spring
> CRC 3392 .50 mm front end spring
> CRC 3394 .55 mm front end spring
> CRC 3396 .60 mm front end spring
> CRC 13615 Red LP Pivot Balls


Brian, these are all in.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> You have no idea what you're getting into with 12th scale. Lol


I know it is an uphill battle but...

TT-01 has become a bash fest. I love to watch the noobs and kids learning RC, but not at my expense.

F1 - Ain't ever going to take off.

So it was either double down and really try and improve my USGT abilities or venture into 12th scale.


----------



## BadSign

Indy Rc said:


> Brian, these are all in.


Thanks, I'll get 'em Friday


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> I know it is an uphill battle but...
> 
> TT-01 has become a bash fest. I love to watch the noobs and kids learning RC, but not at my expense.
> 
> F1 - Ain't ever going to take off.
> 
> So it was either double down and really try and improve my USGT abilities or venture into 12th scale.


I'll be back on Friday nights for TT01 after the New Year... It's been one thing or another along with Christmas party's, Egg Nog, Cookies, oh my! LOL!

Pertaining to F1... Told ya, it never sticks, no matter what rules we would have run. If I had to do over again I would or should have let 17.5 TC's run instead and got in trouble for that along with other stuff I was naughty about when I ran the program... Heeheehee!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

crispy said:


> I know it is an uphill battle but...
> 
> TT-01 has become a bash fest. I love to watch the noobs and kids learning RC, but not at my expense.
> 
> F1 - Ain't ever going to take off.
> 
> So it was either double down and really try and improve my USGT abilities or venture into 12th scale.


Crispy, I'm going to disagree on a few things.

TT-01 isn't a bash fest. It is just a class were everyone is running the same chassis and similar speeds. Instead of worrying about people breaking your stuff because you think they are noobs, maybe you could help them with their setup/racing lines.

F1 will probably not be the biggest class on any given day, but it has always had a core group of dedicated racers. Getting them all to the track on any given night is the only issue right now.

1/12 has had a few nights in the past few months where there weren't enough cars to run a heat. Should we say that 1/12 won't ever take off? No, because there are plenty of dedicated 1/12 racers locally.

----------

The reality is that turn-outs vary in each R/C class from week to week for any number of reasons. Speaking negatively of turn-out in any specific class does nothing to help the overall turn-out at the track. 

There are enough different classes being run at Indy RC Raceway to appeal to almost everyone. Find a class you can enjoy and let other racers enjoy the classes they run.

And above all - HAVE FUN!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Speaking of F1, my girlfriend got me one of these for Xmas and I think I can make it radio controlled. Pretty cool lego set.

http://www.lego.com/en-us/technic/products/speed/42000/


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Its not Christmas yet! How do you know you got it? You've been snooping!!!! Shame on you!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> F1 will probably not be the biggest class on any given day, but it has always had a core group of dedicated racers. Getting them all to the track on any given night is the only issue right now.


I agree. For what it worth, Kyle and I will be there Friday night and we will have our F1's (as long as I don't forget to pack them again). 

I get frustrated too bringing them and then not being able to run them because there are not enough to make a class, but the rule is understandable. However, this is still the start of the winter season and that could mean more F1's will start to show up?

The other problem is for us, F1 is a 3rd class. With so little time between heats and mains, it is hard to run a 3rd class.


----------



## Matt P.

Here's Chucky! said:


> If I had to do over again I would or should have let 17.5 TC's run instead


I would run 17.5 every week if it was offered.

I have had an F1 for a while now, but I have 4 dead ESC's. I will eventually make it there with working cars, but may be after xmas.


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> F1 - Ain't ever going to take off.





Here's Chucky! said:


> Pertaining to F1... Told ya, it never sticks, no matter what rules we would have run.





IndyRC_Racer said:


> F1 will probably not be the biggest class on any given day, but it has always had a core group of dedicated racers. Getting them all to the track on any given night is the only issue right now.


Thank you chuck for giving us a chance. and thank you Brian for your defense. and Crispy, here's the truth:

The problem is we never settle on a set of rules over the past 5 years. We ran F103's with foam tires. Then some people wanted to leave them for crappy HPI F10's. They sucked. Nearly Everyone sold them off because they were undrivable on the current tires. Then we tried TCS rules to keep it "cheap" (and so we would all buy Tamiya parts), but now the F104V2 and TRF101 cost more than nearly every F1 chassis available. 

What I don't get is why we won't use UF1 rules, what everyone across the country (including tracks in the north of the state, ohio, Illinois, Michigan, and Wisconsin) runs. UF1 Midwest even spec'd a tire that is cheaper than the crappy Tamiyas, and pre-mounted. We follow USVTA, we follow USGT, but because some people don't want to stay later on a Friday night, we can't run a class in a way that it actually will grow. That makes no sense.

I don't rant about R/C. Ever. But I had to get that out.


----------



## Matt P.

BadSign said:


> Thank you chuck for giving us a chance. and thank you Brian for your defense. and Crispy, here's the truth:
> 
> The problem is we never settle on a set of rules over the past 5 years. We ran F103's with foam tires. Then some people wanted to leave them for crappy HPI F10's. They sucked. Nearly Everyone sold them off because they were undrivable on the current tires. Then we tried TCS rules to keep it "cheap" (and so we would all buy Tamiya parts), but now the F104V2 and TRF101 cost more than nearly every F1 chassis available.
> 
> What I don't get is why we won't use UF1 rules, what everyone across the country (including tracks in the north of the state, ohio, Illinois, Michigan, and Wisconsin) runs. UF1 Midwest even spec'd a tire that is cheaper than the crappy Tamiyas, and pre-mounted. We follow USVTA, we follow USGT, but because some people don't want to stay later on a Friday night, we can't run a class in a way that it actually will grow. That makes no sense.
> 
> I don't rant about R/C. Ever. But I had to get that out.


I'm a die-hard Tamiya fanboy, but I have to agree with you. I actually like the UF1 rules better than the TCS rules in regards to F1. Several tracks surrounding Indy have good F1 numbers using UF1 rules. Indy RC may even be able to get scheduled for a UF1 midwest race if their rules were adopted.


----------



## BadSign

Matt P. said:


> I'm a die-hard Tamiya fanboy, but I have to agree with you. I actually like the UF1 rules better than the TCS rules in regards to F1. Several tracks surrounding Indy have good F1 numbers using UF1 rules. Indy RC may even be able to get scheduled for a UF1 midwest race if their rules were adopted.


 The guys that run the UF1 Midwest also are in charge of USVTA and USGT. A UF1 race could combine with VTA and USGT.

Which leads me to ask another question, OT:
Anyone ever spoken with the USVTA Founding Fathers about a having a leg of their series here? Mr. Smith?


----------



## crispy

Any of you VTA guys that aren't doing anything tomorrow night ought to come out and run oval. David, Bob and I as well as the Monday guys ran last week and it was a blast.

I ran with the exact same setup that I run on Friday. So no change-overs to do.


----------



## THE READER

my new hpi mustage vta.same paint job ,but a better looking body then the Pegasus.


----------



## crispy

Did you paint the black wing that came with?


----------



## THE READER

no , the wing was clear


----------



## FrankNitti

THE READER said:


> my new hpi mustage vta.same paint job ,but a better looking body then the Pegasus.


Looks Great Bob :thumbsup: I agree, the HPI body is the best looking one.

I have one on my Xmas list


----------



## THE READER

FrankNitti said:


> Looks Great Bob :thumbsup: I agree, the HPI body is the best looking one.
> 
> I have one on my Xmas list


but I wonder how that wing is going to hold up in a vta crash


----------



## FrankNitti

THE READER said:


> but I wonder how that wing is going to hold up in a vta crash


I have seen a few of the bodies ran at different tracks and they seem to hold up ok. The main thing is hoping a marshall doesnt rip it off. 

Plus if you only run it on the Oval, you know we dont crash. :thumbsup:


----------



## regets ama

THE READER said:


> my new hpi mustage vta.same paint job ,but a better looking body then the Pegasus.


I really like the blue you are using, nice work.

Did you go with the 429 Cobra Jet or the lite 351 Cleveland for power plant? Personally I'd go with the canted valves Cleveland. They flow better.


----------



## indymodz

Can anyone running a T3 tell me what spur and pinion combo will fit for 3.7 fdr. I tried 86/44 and the gears wouldn't touch. This is all that is stopping me from racing.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

That new Mustang body is a beauty all right! Those look like real Cragar SS's all around too. Ground pounder!


----------



## crispy

indymodz said:


> Can anyone running a T3 tell me what spur and pinion combo will fit for 3.7 fdr. I tried 86/44 and the gears wouldn't touch. This is all that is stopping me from racing.


96/49

Have the 47, 48 and 50 on hand too


----------



## ThrottleKing

indymodz said:


> Can anyone running a T3 tell me what spur and pinion combo will fit for 3.7 fdr. I tried 86/44 and the gears wouldn't touch. This is all that is stopping me from racing.



With an Xray T3 running a 96t spur you can't use less than a 43t pinion.


----------



## Waltss2k

Should go ahead and run 17.5.


----------



## indymodz

Thanks. Does the shop carry the 96t spur?


----------



## crispy

indymodz said:


> Thanks. Does the shop carry the 96t spur?


They didn't have ANYTHING in stock last night. But they can order anything.


----------



## Lanracer

indymodz said:


> Thanks. Does the shop carry the 96t spur?


I have an extra 92T that I use in VTA or 100T that I use in USGT that I can sell you. I should be at the track tonight. Just ask for Lanny.


----------



## indymodz

Lanracer said:


> I have an extra 92T that I use in VTA or 100T that I use in USGT that I can sell you. I should be at the track tonight. Just ask for Lanny.



Would 100/51 or 92/47 mesh properly? If so ill take either one.

Thanks


----------



## Lanracer

indymodz said:


> Would 100/51 or 92/47 mesh properly? If so ill take either one.
> 
> Thanks


92/46 or 47 will be good for vta


----------



## indymodz

Great. Ill come get it tonite. Thanks a million

Jason


----------



## Here's Chucky!

BadSign said:


> Thank you chuck for giving us a chance. and thank you Brian for your defense. and Crispy, here's the truth:
> 
> The problem is we never settle on a set of rules over the past 5 years. We ran F103's with foam tires. Then some people wanted to leave them for crappy HPI F10's. They sucked. Nearly Everyone sold them off because they were undrivable on the current tires. Then we tried TCS rules to keep it "cheap" (and so we would all buy Tamiya parts), but now the F104V2 and TRF101 cost more than nearly every F1 chassis available.
> 
> What I don't get is why we won't use UF1 rules, what everyone across the country (including tracks in the north of the state, ohio, Illinois, Michigan, and Wisconsin) runs. UF1 Midwest even spec'd a tire that is cheaper than the crappy Tamiyas, and pre-mounted. We follow USVTA, we follow USGT, but because some people don't want to stay later on a Friday night, we can't run a class in a way that it actually will grow. That makes no sense.
> 
> I don't rant about R/C. Ever. But I had to get that out.



I understand the problem is set rules but the rules have been set for the F1 class for two seasons now (including this season). What's to say Indy RC changes over to this other set of rules and a year from now this topic comes up again?

Problem here is, and I have always said it:
01. Racers want rules
02. Indy RC (whoever) provides rules
03. Racers don't like rules

:freak:

All that said, if there is a set of F1 rules ran Nationally (LOL!) like VTA, USGT, then Indy RC should rethink and look over converting to the National F1 rules. With that I herby put it to Indy RC and see if the F1 numbers grow.

My LOL is due to I've seen sportsman VTA alongside regular VTA and other variations on other threads so? I guess the question is what are we in this for because like a broken record, at the end of the day if your first or last you pretty much take home the same reward so?

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Crispy, the F1's are here tonight and we are running! Where's you??


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Crispy, the F1's are here tonight and we are running! Where's you??


Told everyone for the last two weeks I wouldn't be running tonight. Picked up the folks last night who are in town from Phoenix.

I'll be there next week. I will bring the F1, but I'm running 12th scale for the first time for sure.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I was thinking this was the night you wanted to run because you were switching over to 12th scale next week.


----------



## BadSign

Kyle and I had a great duel in Heat 2 last night in F1. My car was stronger at first, his was better at the end. Looked like a potential for a great shootout in the main, sorry he broke out.

Scott, did you get that servo saver? No excuses next time!


----------



## davidl

I think regets ama enjoyed his well earned cookie last night.:hat:


----------



## THE READER

davidl said:


> I think regets ama enjoyed his well earned cookie last night.:hat:


yes for sure , you guys put on a great race right down to the wire .it was fun watching!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

:also :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: to all the vta guys!! it was one of the cleanest vta iv seen or been in in a very long time. the compation was very tight,and the a main was very clean .Huston and Franklin also put on a great show!!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> Scott, did you get that servo saver? No excuses next time!


Um, well I uh, mmm kinda didn't remember to do that.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Um, well I uh, mmm kinda didn't remember to do that.


>sigh<


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I had a lot of fun racing VTA on Friday. I believe all the cars in the A-main finished within a lap of each other, with the exception of me (transponder wiring issue). 

I'm not sure if it was the new blue Mustang body, but Bob Yelle's car looked fast on Friday. If anything, I think he had his motor geared/timed perfectly. Now that I think of it David Franklin was also fast with his blue Mustang body. Maybe I need to paint up a blue Mustang. Hmm....

Seriously though, there were so many combinations of chassis, bodies, battery brands, etc... in the VTA-A main on Friday that it really comes down to setup and driving. 

I hope everyone has a great holiday this week, and I can't wait to see what new r/c toys show up at the track on Friday.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I had a lot of fun racing VTA on Friday. I believe all the cars in the A-main finished within a lap of each other, with the exception of me (transponder wiring issue).
> 
> I'm not sure if it was the new blue Mustang body, but Bob Yelle's car looked fast on Friday. If anything, I think he had his motor geared/timed perfectly. Now that I think of it David Franklin was also fast with his blue Mustang body. Maybe I need to paint up a blue Mustang. Hmm....
> 
> Seriously though, there were so many combinations of chassis, bodies, battery brands, etc... in the VTA-A main on Friday that it really comes down to setup and driving.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great holiday this week, and I can't wait to see what new r/c toys show up at the track on Friday.


I have a new toy I'll be bringing.

You'll never guess what color it is...


----------



## FrankNitti

Brain,
I would have to say my “Blue” Mustang ran a smooth race other than a fast race; I was lucky enough to stay off the rails and not have to be marshaled. In the main you and Bob both had me as far as speed, but both of you got caught in traffic a couple of times and that slowed you both down.

Houston was "Mr. Smooth" in the main, his car was on a rail and I was just happy to be able to stay within a couple of car lenghts of him the entire race.


----------



## THE READER

I got new usgt tire that I had scuff and im putting them in a zip lock bag, soak them in paragon,and will leave them in there for about three days , will that loosen up the glue?


and is three days to long?
help anyone!!


----------



## FrankNitti

THE READER said:


> I got new usgt tire that I had scuff and im putting them in a zip lock bag, soak them in paragon,and will leave them in there for about three days , will that loosen up the glue?
> 
> 
> and is three days to long?
> help anyone!!


Bob, You should be fine as far as the tires staying glued, I used Paragon to break in a set of VTA tires and they where in the zip lock bag for a week and they stayed glued. 
On the Ride tires, I have found out that I need to run them for at least three battery packs before thay start to come in, I ran a set this past Friday that had about 4 packs ran on them.


----------



## THE READER

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I had a lot of fun racing VTA on Friday. I believe all the cars in the A-main finished within a lap of each other, with the exception of me (transponder wiring issue).
> 
> I'm not sure if it was the new blue Mustang body, but Bob Yelle's car looked fast on Friday. If anything, I think he had his motor geared/timed perfectly. Now that I think of it David Franklin was also fast with his blue Mustang body. Maybe I need to paint up a blue Mustang. Hmm....
> 
> Seriously though, there were so many combinations of chassis, bodies, battery brands, etc... in the VTA-A main on Friday that it really comes down to setup and driving.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great holiday this week, and I can't wait to see what new r/c toys show up at the track on Friday.


yes my car felt real good down the straights, but it was flat thru the rest of the turns, and my temp was around 170 175 coming off the track .that car was set up to run the oval on Thursday night. so I was way over gear for the on road.ill try to drop about 3 teeth for a starter next week.


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> I have a new toy I'll be bringing.
> 
> You'll never guess what color it is...


ooh! ooh! don't tell me I think I know. (yellow)


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> I have a new toy I'll be bringing.
> 
> You'll never guess what color it is...



White?


----------



## jtsbell

Merry christmas every body from captnjack motorsports. Looking forward to coming back down and banging some more fenders real soon.


----------



## Waltss2k

jtsbell said:


> Merry christmas every body from captnjack motorsports. Looking forward to coming back down and banging some more fenders real soon.


Its always great to see you and Cody and racing with you guy's.


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> I have a new toy I'll be bringing.
> 
> You'll never guess what color it is...




Black?:hat:


----------



## jtsbell

crispy said:


> I have a new toy I'll be bringing.
> 
> You'll never guess what color it is...


I KNOW I KNOW ORANGE&BLUE ha ha ha


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> I have a new toy I'll be bringing.
> 
> You'll never guess what color it is...



OK, Red?


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> White?





davidl said:


> Black?:hat:


 Ah, technically, not colors!

Merry Christmas, Everybody!


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> Ah, technically, not colors!
> 
> Merry Christmas, Everybody!



As much as you try to be positive here, you can sure spoil some good fun.


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> I have a new toy I'll be bringing.
> 
> You'll never guess what color it is...



Maybe it is Purple


----------



## Waltss2k

It should be Pink


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> It should be Pink


Oh burn!


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> I have a new toy I'll be bringing.
> 
> You'll never guess what color it is...


Did anyone say green? Yea, that' it. It is green!


----------



## davidl

Waltss2k said:


> It should be Pink


New 1/12 scale rules: Pink bodies are not allowed.

It is a "Man's" class.:hat:


----------



## THE READER

davidl said:


> new 1/12 scale rules: Pink bodies are not allowed.
> 
> It is a "man's" class.:hat:


oh!man!!


----------



## BadSign

Waltss2k said:


> It should be Pink





davidl said:


> New 1/12 scale rules: Pink bodies are not allowed.
> 
> It is a "Man's" class.:hat:


I'm going out on a limb and guessing multiple colors- maybe a festive rainbow?

Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> I'm going out on a limb and guessing multiple colors- maybe a festive rainbow?
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that...



Or do you mean a combination of colors and non-colors?:hat:


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> Or do you mean a combination of colors and non-colors?:hat:


I was merely suggesting Crispy might paint his new car in rainbow colors.

Maybe with a unicorn on the side.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> I was merely suggesting Crispy might paint his new car in rainbow colors.
> 
> Maybe with a unicorn on the side.


Maybe Hello Kitty graphics.

Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

Indy R/C, I need more CRC Parts:
1764- 4mm Top Plate
2195- Mounted 1:12th Greene Rear Tires
2180- Pro-Cut Front Grey Tires
4505- CRC Tube Lube 5000wt.


----------



## crispy

Chris, David, Bob, 

I can't post the A-main from last night because the kid who videoed the race actually did follow yellow & white car for most of the race. 

Unless you want to see a scintillating march from 7th to 4th due to attrition...?

Next time we need to explain to him that I was joking!


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Chris, David, Bob,
> 
> I can't post the A-main from last night because the kid who videoed the race actually did follow yellow & white car for most of the race.
> 
> Unless you want to see a scintillating march from 7th to 4th due to attrition...?
> 
> Next time we need to explain to him that I was joking!


LOL... At least you can say he listened to you 

PS...Have you watch the Bomber race yet? All you'll see is the "yellow and white" car..LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> LOL... At least you can say he listened to you
> 
> PS...Have you watch the Bomber race yet? All you'll see is the "yellow and white" car..LOL :thumbsup:


Yes, I did. It made me sick the second time around as well.


----------



## BadSign

F1 Racers:

Count me out for tonight (I know, huge shock). There should dtill be 4-5 of you, I think.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

BadSign said:


> I was merely suggesting Crispy might paint his new car in rainbow colors.
> 
> Maybe with a unicorn on the side.


Maybe it will look like this...(Kyle Busch used this car at the Sept 10, 2010 Nationwide race at Richmond)


----------



## crispy

You pay for the body and the paint, and I will race it!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We are hoping to come tonight. My Dad is coming in for the weekend this afternoon. I'm assuming he will come with us tonight. But, if he's not wanting to come, we may need to hang at home. Fingers crossed. 

-Scott 

PS - If he does come with us, you guys will need to let me win the A Main so he is impressed. OK?


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> We are hoping to come tonight. My Dad is coming in for the weekend this afternoon. I'm assuming he will come with us tonight. But, if he's not wanting to come, we may need to hang at home. Fingers crossed.
> 
> -Scott
> 
> PS - If he does come with us, you guys will need to let me win the A Main so he is impressed. OK?


Sorry, he'll have to be impressed by watching his grandson win the F1 race...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Had fun last night. The fast layout was an interesting change of pace.


----------



## davidl

Congratulations to the "Crispy" for his wonderful run in 1/12 last night. This was his first time on the track with his new car and he wheeled it well. He had to run through the B Main to get to the A. And oh by the way, the color of his car is 4 shades of yellow and one shade of white. Sure had me fooled!


----------



## davidl

The next one to receive kudos is Aaron Skillman. This was his second weekend with his new 1/12 and he ran solid all night. Ran in the A after bumping from the B.


----------



## BadSign

Wow, there was a B Main? Sorry I missed it!


----------



## Whaley II

Hey any of you guys interested in running oval again nastruck or otherwise please get ahold of me we are getting oval carpet racing going again in lafayette and I am running the pan car part of the program up here's I know there is a lot of oval racers down there that raced at rcar and new castle please get the word for me we race on Saturdays start at 6pm and will run same rules as all other tracks and the BRL runs thanks my cell is 765-437-4933 if you have any questions very nice track and just the right size for close racing


----------



## crispy

Yeah, well I bought this used car that was money right off the truck. Cut me some new tires and it was even faster.

Looking forward to running 12th scale. Unfortunately, I'm probably one and done with the F1 car.


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> Yeah, well I bought this used car that was money right off the truck. Cut me some new tires and it was even faster.
> 
> Looking forward to running 12th scale. Unfortunately, I'm probably one and done with the F1 car.


Now the question is will it be money at any other track?


----------



## davidl

Waltss2k said:


> Now the question is will it be money at any other track?



The answer is that it can be with the right TLC. But, this thread is about Indy RC Raceway and the onroad carpet program for Friday night. Other tracks don't matter.


----------



## davidl

Reader, I have sent you a private message.


----------



## THE READER

davidl said:


> Reader, I have sent you a private message.




back at ya Dave


----------



## crispy

davidl said:


> The answer is that it can be with the right TLC. But, this thread is about Indy RC Raceway and the onroad carpet program for Friday night. Other tracks don't matter.


Yeah that!

Besides, even though the car was setup, someone still had to drive it.

I was one lap off of Franklin and two laps off of Lee in my night out. I'll take that...


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> Yeah that!
> 
> Besides, even though the car was setup, someone still had to drive it.
> 
> I was one lap off of Franklin and two laps off of Lee in my night out. I'll take that...


Nothing like a club racer


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> Yeah that!
> 
> Besides, even though the car was setup, someone still had to drive it.
> 
> I was one lap off of Franklin and two laps off of Lee in my night out. I'll take that...


 Sounds like you're in my ballpark.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> Nothing like a club racer


Umm... don't even know what that is supposed to mean?

But pretty safe to say it is not a positive comment, so I'll just ignore you on this topic from here on out.


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> Umm... don't even know what that is supposed to mean?
> 
> But pretty safe to say it is not a positive comment, so I'll just ignore you on this topic from here on out.


Not a problem.


----------



## FrankNitti

Indy RC -Josh
Can you order me a few Associated parts, 1ea : 
# 4114 .018 Springs
# 4113 .020 Springs
# 5455 10k Diff lube

Thanks,
David


----------



## microed

Hey IndyRC, will we be using the new 2014 tire rule for USGT this Friday?


----------



## crispy

Indy Rc on 11-28-2013 said:


> We have the new spec tires in stock. Starting January 1 they will be the mandatory tire for USGT anyway.:thumbsup:


Ask and ye shall be rewarded!


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> Ask and ye shall be rewarded!


But if indy rc can't get them now are they going to still stick to the rules?


----------



## redrider1940

Not that I am necessarily the guy to beat but you were on my tail all night and got me in the main. Not too shabby for the first time out. 

Sorry for getting tangled early in the main. My car was too loose that race. 

-Kenyon



crispy said:


> Yeah, well I bought this used car that was money right off the truck. Cut me some new tires and it was even faster.
> 
> Looking forward to running 12th scale. Unfortunately, I'm probably one and done with the F1 car.


----------



## crispy

redrider1940 said:


> Not that I am necessarily the guy to beat but you were on my tail all night and got me in the main. Not too shabby for the first time out.
> 
> Sorry for getting tangled early in the main. My car was too loose that race.
> 
> -Kenyon


You WERE the guy to beat! 

I'm glad there are several of us in the same "class" to run with.


----------



## FrankNitti

I finally got chance to sit down and show my 12th scale a little TLC and get some overdo maintenance done, I’ve been so busy trying to get the USGT set up for the new spec tire I have been neglecting the “little guy” .

Everyone have a SAFE and HAPPY NEW YEAR :hat: and I’ll see you on the Carpet this Friday. :thumbsup:

-David
PS.. And to my OVAL guy's, see you Thursday.


----------



## THE READER

FrankNitti said:


> I finally got chance to sit down and show my 12th scale a little TLC and get some overdo maintenance done, I’ve been so busy trying to get the USGT set up for the new spec tire I have been neglecting the “little guy” .
> 
> Everyone have a SAFE and HAPPY NEW YEAR :hat: and I’ll see you on the Carpet this Friday. :thumbsup:
> 
> -David
> PS.. And to my OVAL guy's, see you Thursday.


yep! all im gonna do is 12th scale on Friday and vta oval on Thursday.
im really really am pumped up over this 12th scale car , I ran them many years ago ,and love them then,and I know it will be better with all you fast guys!!great job Gary !!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## crispy

Get your electronics sorted Bob? 

I'm looking forward to running Friday. Just 12th Scale and VTA for me.

I spent all weekend watching football in the basement and rebuilding my Spec-Rs. New bearings, belts, the works. Down to the chassis.

My VTA car that I KNEW was slow last week ended up having a jacked up driveshaft that was causing a horrible wobble/binding. That's all fixed now.


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> Get your electronics sorted Bob?
> 
> I'm looking forward to running Friday. Just 12th Scale and VTA for me.
> 
> I spent all weekend watching football in the basement and rebuilding my Spec-Rs. New bearings, belts, the works. Down to the chassis.
> 
> My VTA car that I KNEW was slow last week ended up having a jacked up driveshaft that was causing a horrible wobble/binding. That's all fixed now.


yes I think I do, seam ok now, have to get some run time on it to try and sort out the handling.so I can keep up with you. looking forward to racing it.


----------



## BadSign

Sounds like 12th scale is really going to take off! I have my F1 car, but I'm bringing a 3rd for fun...


----------



## BadSign

didn't put photos in...


----------



## crispy

I'm gonna tell your wife you put your dirty car on her marble counter top...










Oh, and welcome to VTA...


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> I'm gonna tell your wife you put your dirty car on her marble counter top...


 Oh, she knows... besides, new tires, new shell, very clean car for now!





crispy said:


> Oh, and welcome to VTA...


 Thanks, but it's really a welcome back. :wave: You newbies weren't here when VTA started years ago with myself, Smith, Bob Cordell, Tom Johnson and Steve Vaughn! Ooh, the days of 4 cell NiMh's and 27T brushed motors.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> Thanks, but it's really a welcome back. :wave: You newbies weren't here when VTA started years ago with myself, Smith, Bob Cordell, Tom Johnson and Steve Vaughn! Ooh, the days of 4 cell NiMh's and 27T brushed motors.


Bob's the one who got me interested in VTA too. Thanks Bob!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Happy New Beer! 

I don't have a new VTA to show, but I spent today (yesterday?) airbrushing this Traxxas Funny Car body. It's not exactly a class we are running on Fridays.  Maybe in the future...

The guy I did it for picked the scheme. Might make a cool VTA or USGT scheme too. Jonesy helped me with the logo masks. Body came from upstairs hobby shop.


----------



## BadSign

Nice paint again, Scott. I revised my hood and am planning on changing my numbers- too small. Time to break out the X-Acto!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

You going to cut new numbers at 2:45 in the morning? You da man! I need sleep and coffee to tackle an X-acto job like that Brian. 

Your car looks great already. Must be that orange. I like orange.


----------



## Indy Rc

The USGT spec tires are in along with some wheels.:thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm going to be unvalling my new Associated Tc 6.2 tonight


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## Waltss2k

New Usgt tire rule goes in effect tonight.


----------



## indymodz

I need a transponder new or used, let me know how much.


----------



## microed

How did the mains go last night? Wish I could have hung around, but I was not feeling the best.


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> How did the mains go last night? Wish I could have hung around, but I was not feeling the best.


Chris Monday passed Houston in the last minute of the VTA A-main for the win. It was exciting. Both ran nose to tail for the entire seven minutes.

The top five ran together for most of the race.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

crispy said:


> Chris Monday passed Houston in the last minute of the VTA A-main for the win. It was exciting. Both ran nose to tail for the entire seven minutes.
> 
> The top five ran together for most of the race.


Anyone got videos of the VTA or USGT from this Friday?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Don't think so, Bruce wasn't there last night and he shoots them when he can.


----------



## BadSign

hey Jonesy, sending you a PM...


----------



## Waltss2k

Track layout wasn't bad other than the car and parts breaking so called jog in the back stretch that broke a good handful of cars


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> Track layout wasn't bad other than the car and parts breaking so called jog in the back stretch that broke a good handful of cars


What jog? That was a straight line for me! 

Except that one time...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

You guys will like this. Especially the F1 drivers!


----------



## BadSign

Or we might love it. Amazing how nimble those old cars were! Beautiful sound.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Thanks to everyone for the great racing in the VTA A-main on Friday. All 6 cars were evenly matched. If we ran that race 3 times, I think we would see three different winners.

I'm not sure about anyone else, but my eyes were burning at the end from lack of blinking.


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyHobbies.com said:


> You guys will like this. Especially the F1 drivers!
> 
> http://youtu.be/1_kwxzU4wL4


FREAKIN AWESOME I love the sound of an F1 no matter the year but I am torn over the late 70's and mid 90's when they bang through the gears and then the downshift w/engine braking going into a corner.:woohoo:

Jeremiah


----------



## jtsbell

You guys don't know what a good motor sounds like.Back in the sixtys&seventys the old champ dirt cars had the old 270 offy engine.We use to go to the state fair grounds and watch the Hooser Hundred and here 24 coming down for the green flag,that was the good old days


----------



## crispy

jtsbell said:


> You guys don't know what a good motor sounds like.Back in the sixtys&seventys the old champ dirt cars had the old 270 offy engine.We use to go to the state fair grounds and watch the Hooser Hundred and here 24 coming down for the green flag,that was the good old days


You sure about that?



















My Dad got me started in the late 60's...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I finished Kyle's new USGT body. He loves Metallica so I used their Black Album for graphics. I cut them using liquid mask. He really likes it. 

It is a PROTOForm Camaro ZL1 and its mounted on his TC6. There are several of these Camaro ZL1's now at Indy RC. This one should be ready to run next Friday night. Maybe Judd will play "Enter Sandman" or something to start the heat? I invited James Hatfield to come race with us too. We'll see...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> You sure about that?
> 
> My Dad got me started in the late 60's...


I knew you were a manly man, but I didn't know you were that manly! Pretty cool dude! :thumbsup:

I raced my brother on my Schwinn Stingray once.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I finished Kyle's new USGT body. He loves Metallica so I used their Black Album for graphics. I cut them using liquid mask. He really likes it.
> 
> It is a PROTOForm Camaro ZL1 and its mounted on his TC6. There are several of these Camaro ZL1's now at Indy RC. This one should be ready to run next Friday night. Maybe Judd will play "Enter Sandman" or something to start the heat? I invited James Hatfield to come race with us too. We'll see...


The metallic design makes my eyes sparkle.....Nicely done :thumbsup:


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

IndyHobbies.com said:


> You guys will like this. Especially the F1 drivers!
> 
> http://youtu.be/1_kwxzU4wL4


You gotta LOVE the sound of the nice engine roar!!! And this is why 1/8 GT nitro class is getting so popular around the world, the realism of engine sound on realistic body GT body styles and real rubber tires. Check out the videos:






This video is from the recent race down at Homestead, Florida. It was a great race!!!


----------



## THE READER

Flyin Hawaiian said:


> You gotta LOVE the sound of the nice engine roar!!! And this is why some of us race the 1/8 GT nitro class. Check out the video:
> 
> RC Racing OFNA DM1 Kyosho IGT2 1/8 GT Class - YouTube


great vid . but it could of been much better without the music. not one sound of the engine , bummer!!!


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

THE READER said:


> great vid . but it could of been much better without the music. not one sound of the engine , bummer!!!


Check out the 2nd video to hear the engine roar without any background music :thumbsup:.


----------



## Waltss2k

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I finished Kyle's new USGT body. He loves Metallica so I used their Black Album for graphics. I cut them using liquid mask. He really likes it.
> 
> It is a PROTOForm Camaro ZL1 and its mounted on his TC6. There are several of these Camaro ZL1's now at Indy RC. This one should be ready to run next Friday night. Maybe Judd will play "Enter Sandman" or something to start the heat? I invited James Hatfield to come race with us too. We'll see...


Nicely done Scott. I knew that you would be painting today on a day like this.


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> What jog? That was a straight line for me!
> 
> Except that one time...


It was for me too. Just hated seeing other people break there cars.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Actually, I did the paint part last night.  Got it mounted today and final trimming done. 

This afternoon, I took my new-to-me TC6 apart completely. The guy I got it from... I swear changed everything from where the manual says to start! I've tried running it the last two Fridays and it's just not right. So, I've put it back to the way the Associated engineers who designed it said it should be. Looking forward to running it this coming Friday assuming we aren't all frozen solid by then.


----------



## microed

Hard to find a car that sounded any more impressive than this.










The Novi powered indy car of Bobby Unser in 1965.
Here is a link for some further engine info for you that are too young to remember.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Novi_engine


----------



## jtsbell

microed said:


> Hard to find a car that sounded any more impressive than this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Novi powered indy car of Bobby Unser in 1965.
> Here is a link for some further engine info for you that are too young to remember.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Novi_engine


Did you know that the novi was 2 110 offys mated into a v8.The problem was they couldn't keep main bearings in them.


----------



## Waltss2k

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Actually, I did the paint part last night.  Got it mounted today and final trimming done.
> 
> This afternoon, I took my new-to-me TC6 apart completely. The guy I got it from... I swear changed everything from where the manual says to start! I've tried running it the last two Fridays and it's just not right. So, I've put it back to the way the Associated engineers who designed it said it should be. Looking forward to running it this coming Friday assuming we aren't all frozen solid by then.


I can help you out if you need it Scott.


----------



## THE READER

jtsbell said:


> Did you know that the novi was 2 110 offys mated into a v8.The problem was they couldn't keep main bearings in them.


thank you Ed,for the great pic of the novi, I just love those cars , they would send chills running up and down my back just to listen at there horse power and turbos.


----------



## jboylan

Ill be getting back to school next week and hopefully out to the track soon. I'll be bringing my off road cars to school, and am looking to buy an on road chassis soon as well.

Just a quick question for you guys though, are there house transponders available on race/practice nights? At my two main tracks here in Iowa you could use provided transponders, and few if any people ran their own. Just wondering how it worked at the local Indy tracks and if I need to pick one up or not. Thanks!


----------



## davidl

jboylan said:


> Ill be getting back to school next week and hopefully out to the track soon. I'll be bringing my off road cars to school, and am looking to buy an on road chassis soon as well.
> 
> Just a quick question for you guys though, are there house transponders available on race/practice nights? At my two main tracks here in Iowa you could use provided transponders, and few if any people ran their own. Just wondering how it worked at the local Indy tracks and if I need to pick one up or not. Thanks!


Most tracks here require a personal transponder. The Indy RC track does have a small number of house transponders for drivers to borrow.:wave:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Waltss2k said:


> I can help you out if you need it Scott.


 Thanks Walt. I appreciate the offer. It should be much better than it was just going with stock settings. We'll see. Kyle's TC6 handles great. Jonesy worked on that one a while ago for us and I may just copy those settings. The biggest change I made was getting rid of the spool. I just don't like driving cars with a spool. I get that they are faster out of the turns, but more difficult to drive the rest of the time for me. Its got a gear diff in the front now that came with it. 

Having some time off from work this week is allowing me to do more hobby stuff. Happy about that. I've had this Parma 70 Cuda body and wanted to get it done. It will be for sale Friday night. All Faskolor paint. Just the front grill/rear lights are decals. Just needs numbers and Indy RC has some great sets you can buy upstairs in the hobby shop. The body Lexan seems thicker than most. I think its the same gauge as Parma's Lexan they use for their SCT's. Durable! I even Dremeled out the air intakes.


----------



## Waltss2k

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Thanks Walt. I appreciate the offer. It should be much better than it was just going with stock settings. We'll see. Kyle's TC6 handles great. Jonesy worked on that one a while ago for us and I may just copy those settings. The biggest change I made was getting rid of the spool. I just don't like driving cars with a spool. I get that they are faster out of the turns, but more difficult to drive the rest of the time for me. Its got a gear diff in the front now that came with it.
> 
> Having some time off from work this week is allowing me to do more hobby stuff. Happy about that. I've had this Parma 70 Cuda body and wanted to get it done. It will be for sale Friday night. All Faskolor paint. Just the front grill/rear lights are decals. Just needs numbers and Indy RC has some great sets you can buy upstairs in the hobby shop. The body Lexan seems thicker than most. I think its the same gauge as Parma's Lexan they use for their SCT's. Durable! I even Dremeled out the air intakes.


I love running with spools up front. All of my chassis have them.


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Thanks Walt. I appreciate the offer. It should be much better than it was just going with stock settings. We'll see. Kyle's TC6 handles great. Jonesy worked on that one a while ago for us and I may just copy those settings. The biggest change I made was getting rid of the spool. I just don't like driving cars with a spool. I get that they are faster out of the turns, but more difficult to drive the rest of the time for me. Its got a gear diff in the front now that came with it.


I am not fond of spools myself. I prefer a ball diff up front. I like to have the extra adjustability. If I tighten it all the way, it has the same effect as a spool.


----------



## BadSign

Indy R/C does have house transponders for use.


----------



## jboylan

I've been keeping my eyes up on forums for a while now to find a solid touring car chassis to run indoor. Since I am completely new to onroad, I would love to get a feel for what cars are competitive and which classes are the most popular. It seems like VTA has a large following, but what about USGT? Are the higher end cars significantly more competitive than the entry level or older chassis? Trying to stay on a budget, but don't want to be running back of the back every race. Thanks for the help.


----------



## crispy

jboylan said:


> I've been keeping my eyes up on forums for a while now to find a solid touring car chassis to run indoor. Since I am completely new to onroad, I would love to get a feel for what cars are competitive and which classes are the most popular. It seems like VTA has a large following, but what about USGT? Are the higher end cars significantly more competitive than the entry level or older chassis? Trying to stay on a budget, but don't want to be running back of the back every race. Thanks for the help.


Both VTA and USGT people run pretty much the same chassis'. Different motor, tires and body but that's it.

VTA is slower, but more entries and probably more competitive at Indy RC. In other words, more different people win.

Any car can be competitive. We have people running the latest Associated TC6.2 and we have Brian running the tub TC4. You got a couple nuts running Tamiya and a bunch that run X-ray.

And then you got this one guy that runs a $109 Spec-R S1. The CAR is capable of running top five all day long. The driver isn't...

BTW, there has been a couple used ones for sale at the track. Usually they come with parts and a former owner that will help you out.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Both VTA and USGT people run pretty much the same chassis'. Different motor, tires and body but that's it.
> 
> VTA is slower, but more entries and probably more competitive at Indy RC. In other words, more different people win.
> 
> Any car can be competitive. We have people running the latest Associated TC6.2 and we have Brian running the tub TC4. You got a couple nuts running Tamiya and a bunch that run X-ray.
> 
> And then you got this one guy that runs a $109 Spec-R S1. The CAR is capable of running top five all day long. The driver isn't...
> 
> BTW, there has been a couple used ones for sale at the track. Usually they come with parts and a former owner that will help you out.


There is always that one guy. LOL

In my opinion the most bang for the buck is going with a Spec-R R1 platform. Is it as good as a TC6.2 or Xray T4? No, probably not in kit form but it will do just fine if not very well in VTA or USGT and I would imagine with a host of the hop ups available for the Spec-R it could be very competitive in 17.5. Bottom line it is a car that you would not outgrow in one season and is fully upgradeable. On the other hand it is a car that all parts will have to be ordered online. If online shopping is not for you then the Associated car is your best bet. Hobbytown carries some Xray stuff but not much. 

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Can you buy Spec-R brand stuff through the Indy RC hobby shop upstairs to support them? Their prices have always been competitive in my experience.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Can you buy Spec-R brand stuff through the Indy RC hobby shop upstairs to support them? Their prices have always been competitive in my experience.


Negative. Only one source in the U. S. of A. that I know of. 

I do wish our friends at Indy RC would STOCK one of the cheaper options. Right now all you can reliably get is Associated stuff and that is a big chunk of change to go straight to a TC6.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

jboylan said:


> I've been keeping my eyes up on forums for a while now to find a solid touring car chassis to run indoor. Since I am completely new to onroad, I would love to get a feel for what cars are competitive and which classes are the most popular. It seems like VTA has a large following, but what about USGT? Are the higher end cars significantly more competitive than the entry level or older chassis? Trying to stay on a budget, but don't want to be running back of the back every race. Thanks for the help.


This car is 100% competitive and the price won't break your bank either, check it out:

http://www.igthobbies.com/SERPENT-SER400006-S411-SPORT-110-ELECTRIC-TC-RTR-On-Road_p_3193.html


----------



## crispy

I think that is what Dave McCreary is running. 

He indicated last week that he may be selling it as he really likes running 12th scale.


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> Negative. Only one source in the U. S. of A. that I know of.
> 
> I do wish our friends at Indy RC would STOCK one of the cheaper options. Right now all you can reliably get is Associated stuff and that is a big chunk of change to go straight to a TC6.


A Tc6 is not a chunk of money now that the 6.2 is out. TC 6 are fairly cheap now


----------



## jboylan

Thanks for the help everyone, I've found a pretty solid deal on a 2012 Xray T3 that I think I am going to get from another forum. Hope to make it out shortly after this new semester starts!


----------



## FrankNitti

Never can go wrong with an XRay. :thumbsup:


----------



## jboylan

FrankNitti said:


> Never can go wrong with an XRay. :thumbsup:


I haven't noticed any LHS that carry xray parts, do any in Indy carry them? Or is this something I am going to have to just order online every time?


----------



## FrankNitti

Indy RC can get you parts in a day or two. Hobbytown (Castleton) has a few parts on hand. But you will need very few spares because XRay's don't break. Lol


----------



## jboylan

FrankNitti said:


> Indy RC can get you parts in a day or two. Hobbytown (Castleton) has a few parts on hand. But you will need very few spares because XRay's don't break. Lol


Haha good to hear!

On another note, what drive ratios are you guys running at the indy track. The car I bought came without a pinion gear and need to pick a few up. Just wondering what seems to work best at this track and if its on the high or low side as far as track gearing goes.


----------



## FrankNitti

I'm running the same chassis and I run a 92t spur (64 pitch) most guy's run a 96t spur. As far as FDR I run between 3.72 and 3.9 depends on track layout. 

David


----------



## Waltss2k

jboylan said:


> I haven't noticed any LHS that carry xray parts, do any in Indy carry them? Or is this something I am going to have to just order online every time?


That's just one of the problems with Xray nobody carries part's and there not cheap.


----------



## jonesy112

Waltss2k said:


> That's just one of the problems with Xray nobody carries part's and there not cheap.


Thats about all the problems I could come up with though. 

I spent WAY more in spare parts (at half the cost) when I had my associated compared to any of my xrays. And Indy RC can get xray parts in only a few days, so In my opinion the good outweighs the bad by far. 

You made a good choice picking up the T3'12. If you ever have any questions on it, feel free to stop and ask when I am there.

Michael Jones


----------



## jboylan

jonesy112 said:


> Thats about all the problems I could come up with though.
> You made a good choice picking up the T3'12. If you ever have any questions on it, feel free to stop and ask when I am there.
> 
> Michael Jones


Thanks for the help, I'll be sure to make it out as soon as I have my car, and may go before just to watch.

On a side note, where is the closet off-road track from Indy/Lafayette? My searches haven't shown much.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

They are all here:

http://www.indyhobbies.com/RCCars.html

That's why I made the website is to FIND stuff!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Had fun last night! Anybody seen Bruce? He and I usually battle it out in the B Main.


----------



## ThrottleKing

How did the racing go? Any news on results?

Sorry I couldn't attend. Didn't feel too well.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> How did the racing go? Any news on results?
> 
> Sorry I couldn't attend. Didn't feel too well.
> 
> Jeremiah


Good.

Two heats of 12th scale.

Two BIG heats of VTA

Two heats of USGT.

One big (nine or ten) car field of TT-01.

Big field considering... Lanny is still AWOL. Resident cameraman no where to be found. No Mondays. No Jeremiah. No Steve Martin. Oddly the Johns (Steger and Saylor) finally showed their faces.


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> Good.
> 
> Two heats of 12th scale.
> 
> Two BIG heats of VTA
> 
> Two heats of USGT.
> 
> One big (nine or ten) car field of TT-01.
> 
> Big field considering... Lanny is still AWOL. Resident cameraman no where to be found. No Mondays. No Jeremiah. No Steve Martin. Oddly the Johns (Steger and Saylor) finally showed their faces.



there is a reason the Mondys didn't show up , it was all my fault. Thursday night at the oval race , Mike and myself were the only one for vta . 
so Mike ask me to call him Friday when I was at the track to let him know if enough vta showed up to race. I told him I would and that I had his cell number. well sorry to say I couldn't find it 
im sorry Mike, my bad


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Thanks everyone for the great racing in VTA last night. I even managed to lead a while in the 2nd heat in front of Houston & Jonesy.


----------



## j21moss

THE READER said:


> Thursday night at the oval race , Mike and myself were the only one for vta .


I did show up @ 7 with mine but you guys left early.. oh well still would have been short 1 more


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Thanks everyone for the great racing in VTA last night. I even managed to lead a while in the 2nd heat in front of Houston & Jonesy.


You guys are fun to watch when the racing gets that close. I don't know how you guys can stay that close together. When I get that close to another car, either I get taken out, or the other car clobbers me! VTA is still the best racing class I think


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

New paint for Nick's J71. He should be running it soon he said. I like his colors. The PROTOForm J71 body was really light weight.


----------



## jtsbell

indyhobbies.com said:


> you guys are fun to watch when the racing gets that close. I don't know how you guys can stay that close together. When i get that close to another car, either i get taken out, or the other car clobbers me! Vta is still the best racing class i think


the best


----------



## microed

After Friday nights mains I threw my USGT tires in the trash where they belong. Easily the worst tire I have ever had to race with in my 20 years in the hobby. I really hope they come up with a better tire for the class soon. Until then, looks like I will be running more VTA.

-Ed


----------



## Waltss2k

I haven't had any problems with the one's that I've been running. They work well at Monti s track in Cincinnati and work well up in Fort Wayne at summit.


----------



## ThrottleKing

microed said:


> After Friday nights mains I threw my USGT tires in the trash where they belong. Easily the worst tire I have ever had to race with in my 20 years in the hobby. I really hope they come up with a better tire for the class soon. Until then, looks like I will be running more VTA.
> 
> -Ed


I agree the tires suck compared to the X patterns but, everyone else has to run them too. The traction that the X's had masked alot of set up issues that cars had and will require some more tuning on your chassis to get back to where you were with the X's.

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

ThrottleKing said:


> I agree the tires suck compared to the X patterns but, everyone else has to run them too. The traction that the X's had masked alot of set up issues that cars had and will require some more tuning on your chassis to get back to where you were with the X's.
> 
> Jeremiah


True the new tires make you have to set up the chassis and do some tweaking.


----------



## Matt P.

The problem is...if your running something like a tc3 or tc4, or some other budget chassis, the new tires make it very difficult to "tune" the chassis more. To make these tires work, you pretty much need a high dollar chassis with tons of flex and tuning options. This makes it much more expensive to compete.

...in other words, just make it a normal 17.5 class and call it a day.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Microed,

I picked up some LOSI XXXs .5 degree rear uprights/hub carriers over the weekend.(combined they add 1 degree of rear toe). I will have them with me Friday if you want to take a look at them.

The Losi XXXs uprights, caster blocks, and steering knuckles will work directly on the TC3 and might work on the TC4 with a little modification


----------



## cwoods34

Matt P. said:


> The problem is...if your running something like a tc3 or tc4, or some other budget chassis, the new tires make it very difficult to "tune" the chassis more. To make these tires work, you pretty much need a high dollar chassis with tons of flex and tuning options. This makes it much more expensive to compete.
> 
> ...in other words, just make it a normal 17.5 class and call it a day.


If you can't make a car driveable adjusting the shocks, camber links, and toe (available on ANY TC)..... I don't think flex or any other adjustments will help.


----------



## martini13

Someone say VTA


----------



## crispy

martini13 said:


> Someone say VTA


Does that mean we can expect a return of the Smokey Yunick primer panel special?


----------



## regets ama

martini13 said:


> Someone say VTA


"A" game packed in the duffle bag in case I get to show!









Never mind, I figured out it was just S Martin, winner of 8 VTA's A Main in a row.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Matt P. said:


> The problem is...if your running something like a tc3 or tc4, or some other budget chassis, the new tires make it very difficult to "tune" the chassis more. To make these tires work, you pretty much need a high dollar chassis with tons of flex and tuning options. This makes it much more expensive to compete.
> 
> ...in other words, just make it a normal 17.5 class and call it a day.


If they offered 17.5, I am sure Martin and myself would not run USGT anymore and possibly a few others. I like the realistic bodies but I want to go faster and not have to travel out of town to do it. I hope they offer 17.5 in the future.
I already travel enough running dirt oval.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

I have a pretty good idea for Indy R/c if they would like to have 17.5 and they could make it a spec class to keep cost under control. 
This is just my opinion and usually doesn't mean anything. 
If they were to run what about just using one tire manufacturer like Sweep and allow 30's or 32's . All sets can be had for under $28.00. SMC offers a good 17.5 that is built to ROAR specs and from what I hear there is no real magic ones in the batch. They are not ROAR approved and that keeps the cost down to $55.00 per motor. We could use use pretty much everything else we have in/on our USGT cars and take out all of our lead to get to 1380g min weight. 
Just a thought. 
I believe Indy R/C could get and stock everything required. 



Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

Frankly, I can't imagine (you guys) running 17.5 on that small track.

Also, 17.5 would just take away entries from USGT (as you pointed out). So I don't see how it would result in a net gain of entries. Basically instead of 12 USGT, you'd have 6 and 6.

Also, I think the disparity from top to bottom would be even greater than it is in USGT.

Just my HUMBLE opinion. 




and by the way, it pains me greatly every time I sense that I agree with Josh...


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Frankly, I can't imagine (you guys) running 17.5 on that small track.
> 
> Also, 17.5 would just take away entries from USGT. So I don't see how it would result in a net gain of entries.
> 
> Also, I think the disparity from top to bottom would be even greater than it is in USGT.
> 
> Just my HUMBLE opinion.


I can run a 17.5 on that track. I have before the Friday night program began. It's not a problem.

It wouldn't increase entries. It would be like a "USGT Masters" class or something.

Disparity among the class? That is the issue. Right now there is a few cars that put 2,3 sometimes 4 laps on the field. Even in the "A" main. That is why I think there is a need for a Masters Class.

Just my opinion an I meant no offense to anyone or am I wanting to sound arrogant. 
Some of us have talked about it on the side so I figured I would share it with everyone.
Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

Open discussion should always be encouraged.

Sharing... goooood.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I like open positive discussion too. That is all this is, I am not digging right now and I am bored sitting in the service truck, this conversation doesn't really mean anything. Just putting the info out there.

One of the others that was talking about it suggested the USGT Masters class would be the same with the exceptions of open tire and 1380g min weight. So in a sense it would cost nothing if you already had Jaco's or Sweep's. I just didn't think much of that since the cars would be going close to the same speeds as normal USGT, maybe a couple laps due to better tires and 70 grams lighter.

Jeremiah


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> Frankly, I can't imagine (you guys) running 17.5 on that small track.
> 
> Also, 17.5 would just take away entries from USGT (as you pointed out). So I don't see how it would result in a net gain of entries. Basically instead of 12 USGT, you'd have 6 and 6.
> 
> Also, I think the disparity from top to bottom would be even greater than it is in USGT.
> 
> Just my HUMBLE opinion.
> 
> 
> and by the way, it pains me greatly every time I sense that I agree with Josh...


Which would be more fun..... Cars on inconsistent tires with bodies that handle like crap, or cars on smooth grippy tires with bodies that actually make the car work better?

If 17.5 is too fast, run 21.5 TC. Yes, same motor, but different laptimes and completely different handling.


----------



## ThrottleKing

cwoods34 said:


> Which would be more fun..... Cars on inconsistent tires with bodies that handle like crap, or cars on smooth grippy tires with bodies that actually make the car work better?
> 
> If 17.5 is too fast, run 21.5 TC. Yes, same motor, but different laptimes and completely different handling.


That was also one of the other suggestions for the USGT Masters class. Were you in that conversation? I like the way your thinking though.

Cody, I would like to travel and race 17.5 with you and Jonesy but I can't when I already travel to run dirt oval on Saturdays or Sundays and then still try to support Indy R/C on Fridays when I can. Just too time consuming and expensive.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

Here's my idea for the "Masters". Anyone who has won the USGT A-main has to run USGT with a 25.5.

So Jeremiah, Steve, Pfaler, Lanny all run with with less motor. That'll bring them back to the pack!  Walt has probably won too, so he's got to run with a 25.5. Franklin will win this week, but that'll put him in the Masters group next week. I can go on and on...

Two shows on Saturday, be sure to tip your wait staff...


----------



## crispy

I said that in jest, but the more I think about it, that would make for some phenomenal racing...


----------



## ThrottleKing

LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Martin and I are planning or coming this week. I also will have My TP21.5 motor for sale. In fact all my TP motors are for sale.

Jeremiah


----------



## FrankNitti

ThrottleKing said:


> Martin and I are planning or coming this week. I also will have My TP21.5 motor for sale. In fact all my TP motors are for sale.
> 
> Jeremiah


Are you selling the "fast one" ?


----------



## ThrottleKing

FrankNitti said:


> Are you selling the "fast one" ?


Yes it is the one I have been using, I sold the other 21.5 with my F1. Got a pair of 17.5's too. I cooked a 13.5 stator three weeks ago and everything in my toolbox smells like a burnt motor now. Lesson learned. dont store a burnt stator in the toolbox and forget about it.

Jeremiah


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> If they offered 17.5, I am sure Martin and myself would not run USGT anymore and possibly a few others. I like the realistic bodies but I want to go faster and not have to travel out of town to do it. I hope they offer 17.5 in the future.
> I already travel enough running dirt oval.
> 
> Jeremiah


I have had more than one person tell me they would race Friday nights if a 17.5 rubber tire TC class was offered. Some of this is from people who have never raced at IndyRC or have not in a long time.


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> Here's my idea for the "Masters". Anyone who has won the USGT A-main has to run USGT with a 25.5.
> 
> So Jeremiah, Steve, Pfaler, Lanny all run with with less motor. That'll bring them back to the pack!  Walt has probably won too, so he's got to run with a 25.5. Franklin will win this week, but that'll put him in the Masters group next week. I can go on and on...
> 
> Two shows on Saturday, be sure to tip your wait staff...


So now you have 2 25.5 classes on crappy tires and poor-handling bodies.


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> So now you have 2 25.5 classes on crappy tires and poor-handling bodies.


No, just you and few others would be on 25.5, I would still be on a 21.5!


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> No, just you and few others would be on 25.5, I would still be on a 21.5!


I think a lot of guys would go faster in GT at Indy RC if they put a 25.5 in and focused on chassis setup instead of squeezing horsepower out of a car that can't put the power down.


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> I think a lot of guys would go faster in GT at Indy RC if they put a 25.5 in and focused on chassis setup instead of squeezing horsepower out of a car that can't put the power down.


And what better demonstration of that than to have you fast guys whooping on us with our 21.5s...


----------



## MReggio13

I'd like to run 17.5 too!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Well, I'm having fun running VTA at Indy RC Raceway. Even with "crappy tires", "poor handling bodies", and 25.5 motors, pretty much everyone has figured out how to make that formula work. In fact, some of the closest racing on Friday nights has been in VTA.

The top 6 cars in the A-main ended up on the same lap & 7th place was 1 lap down. The top 2 were battling for the lead the whole race and 3rd-6th were battling for 3rd spot the entire main.

----------

USGT racers are going through a bit of a learning phase with the new spec tire. I'm sure everyone will figure out their setups soon. Once that happens the racing will go back to being closer.

----------

I would always suggest to anyone wanting to run any class other than what is currently being run on Friday nights to work with Indy RC Raceway management to establish rules for the track (even if it to adopt national rules). Please keep in mind that management may not want to add any additional classes (which can make the night run longer).

I would also suggest that you all work with each other on establishing specific dates when you want to run XYZ class. You can ensure that you will have enough entries on that day to run the class and put on a good show. This becomes more important when running faster classes where accidents are bigger and the chance for breaking out becomes higher. It does little to promote an r/c class when it becomes a battle of attrition, where only a few cars are running at the end.


----------



## Matt P.

boy did I open a can of worms!

Here is my thought regarding the suggested rules....keep them ROAR's rules. No 21.5 class, no USGT masters class. Just plain ol' stock 17.5 rubber TC. I think if we deviate the rules from the standard ROAR rules, it will cause the class to stall out. Running the national VTA and USGT rules helps greatly because we can go to other tracks and not have to buy different tires, electronics, etc. 

The ONLY thing I would suggest is having a spec tire such as Jaco Blue's, Sweep 32's, etc. Actually, Muchmore racing makes a 32 degree tire that tower stocks. I know Tower is a big supplier for Indy RC, so getting those tires shouldn't be bad.

With the 5 or so racers that told me they would run 17.5, and the few more on this board that said they would, I think we could easily make it regular class. 1/12 started with a few dedicated racers and has now grown into 6-10 entries each Friday. To me, 17.5 has even more potential to grow.


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Well, I'm having fun running VTA at Indy RC Raceway. Even with "crappy tires", "poor handling bodies", and 25.5 motors, pretty much everyone has figured out how to make that formula work. In fact, some of the closest racing on Friday nights has been in VTA.
> 
> The top 6 cars in the A-main ended up on the same lap & 7th place was 1 lap down. The top 2 were battling for the lead the whole race and 3rd-6th were battling for 3rd spot the entire main.
> 
> ----------
> 
> USGT racers are going through a bit of a learning phase with the new spec tire. I'm sure everyone will figure out their setups soon. Once that happens the racing will go back to being closer.
> 
> ----------
> 
> I would always suggest to anyone wanting to run any class other than what is currently being run on Friday nights to work with Indy RC Raceway management to establish rules for the track (even if it to adopt national rules). Please keep in mind that management may not want to add any additional classes (which can make the night run longer).
> 
> I would also suggest that you all work with each other on establishing specific dates when you want to run XYZ class. You can ensure that you will have enough entries on that day to run the class and put on a good show. This becomes more important when running faster classes where accidents are bigger and the chance for breaking out becomes higher. It does little to promote an r/c class when it becomes a battle of attrition, where only a few cars are running at the end.


We were just talking, nothing more. Just having fun with the idea of it.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Matt P. said:


> boy did I open a can of worms!
> 
> Here is my thought regarding the suggested rules....keep them ROAR's rules. No 21.5 class, no USGT masters class. Just plain ol' stock 17.5 rubber TC. I think if we deviate the rules from the standard ROAR rules, it will cause the class to stall out. Running the national VTA and USGT rules helps greatly because we can go to other tracks and not have to buy different tires, electronics, etc.
> 
> The ONLY thing I would suggest is having a spec tire such as Jaco Blue's, Sweep 32's, etc. Actually, Muchmore racing makes a 32 degree tire that tower stocks. I know Tower is a big supplier for Indy RC, so getting those tires shouldn't be bad.
> 
> With the 5 or so racers that told me they would run 17.5, and the few more on this board that said they would, I think we could easily make it regular class. 1/12 started with a few dedicated racers and has now grown into 6-10 entries each Friday. To me, 17.5 has even more potential to grow.


That would be best.

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I don't mind more classes. I just don't like seeing any class fail due to lack of consistent racing/support. 

Brainstorming/discussion is a good thing.


----------



## crispy

I don't think the gap between VTA and USGT is significant enough.

Frankly, the gap between TT-01 and VTA has GROWN lately, and that is a GOOD thing.

A 17.5 TC class would be a bigger jump from VTA and that might not be a bad thing either. 

But..., and there's always a but, no way does VTA, USGT and 17.5 all work. There'd be one heat of USGT and 17.5 each at best.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> I don't think the gap between VTA and USGT is significant enough.
> 
> Frankly, the gap between TT-01 and VTA has GROWN lately, and that is a GOOD thing.
> 
> A 17.5 TC class would be a bigger jump from VTA and that might not be a bad thing either.
> 
> But..., and there's always a but, no way does VTA, USGT and 17.5 all work. There'd be one heat of USGT and 17.5 each at best.


That would be fine for awhile. In fact probably better for the classes really. Maybe most of the top USGT drivers there would move up to 17.5 and not "cherry picking" in the USGT class. Maybe make the USGT at Indy R/C less intimidating for some of the new/newer guys. I know that probably sounded awful but I didn't know any other way to put it. And again 17.5 is not for everyone, some are content in VTA or USGT and their respective power output. Some of us run it and/or want to but can't dedicate the travel time and costs to do so and allowing it here locally would be a great. 
Just my opinion.

Jeremiah


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*still open for business*

I'm happy just to be able to go up to Indy RC any given night of the week to order or buy kits , electronics, supplies and have the option to run oval, on-road or off-road and whatever class is happening that night and available when I get the opportunity which seems to be less these days. I'm more of a collector and enjoy the hobby outside of the track more these days and just want to thank the folks up there that deal with the daily grind all week, month and year long. I pop in about two to three times a week on average for whatever and see it and you still are doing a good job keeping Indy RC strong and on the map for all of us.

On that note... where is my Schumacher stuff? Poke! Haha, LOL!

As for the naysayers and people who are not always happy with something to say about everything, I'm sure for the right price you could get the title of owner and a set of keys to the place?






Any bidders out there? :tongue:


----------



## microed

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Well, I'm having fun running VTA at Indy RC Raceway. Even with "crappy tires", "poor handling bodies", and 25.5 motors, pretty much everyone has figured out how to make that formula work. In fact, some of the closest racing on Friday nights has been in VTA.


Although I do enjoy running faster motors sometimes, VTA has been my favorite class for a while. I do wish there were more body choices. It is the close, competitive nature of the class that keeps me coming back.

Although I won't be there this Friday. I have been sick all week


----------



## BadSign

If you guys want an extra class, you could always try F1!

I am almost ready for VTA myself, just need to throw 8 pounds of lead on my T2. I won't be there for a few weeks, though- I totaled my 1:1 the other week playing chicken with a telephone pole in the ice.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> If you guys want an extra class, you could always try F1!
> 
> I am almost ready for VTA myself, just need to throw 8 pounds of lead on my T2. I won't be there for a few weeks, though- I totaled my 1:1 the other week playing chicken with a telephone pole in the ice.


So does that mean you won the game of chicken or was it a tie? Just kidding, I hope your alright. 

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Man, this day is draggin tail. All I want to do is race tonight. 


Who is with me!



Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> Man, this day is draggin tail. All I want to do is race tonight.
> 
> 
> Who is with me!
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


ya think?

I'm going to try and get there early. My 12th scale shut down at the 7:45 mark of the A last week but I had to go to the VTA race so I didn't have a chance to figure out what the blinking lights meant.

I don't think it was the motor. Could I possibly have gotten the Edge too hot?


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> ya think?
> 
> I'm going to try and get there early. My 12th scale shut down at the 7:45 mark of the A last week but I had to go to the VTA race so I didn't have a chance to figure out what the blinking lights meant.
> 
> I don't think it was the motor. Could I possibly have gotten the Edge too hot?


What lights were blinking? If you could shut it off and then on again and all worked fine then two things may have happened. You have the low voltage turned on or you got a static spark. I have always soldered some antenna or 22ga wire from the neg on the esc and attached it to the chassis to ground out the system. I have not had to do this on the Pulse but I have some wire ready if I need to. I have seen nearly every manufacturer of esc's do it at some point in a pan car.

Jeremiah


----------



## regets ama

ThrottleKing said:


> If they offered 17.5, I am sure Martin and myself would not run USGT anymore and possibly a few others. I like the realistic bodies but I want to go faster and not have to travel out of town to do it. I hope they offer 17.5 in the future.
> I already travel enough running dirt oval.
> 
> Jeremiah


It was only a few weeks ago that Jonesy and I took our 17.5s to Ft Wayne and put on some exhibition racing. It must have inspired the locals and lately we have had half a dozen in the class on a Tuesday night. That track has similar traction to Indy but a bit larger, plus they have larger corner radius to utilize the speed. Not all tracks are sized for all classes but it is still racing. Leisure Hours asphalt track has a straight long enough to light a cigar while holding the throttle down in VTA yet C Armes and I had an 8 minute battle for 4-5 with a dozen passes back an forth and end result of my car in front of his only by fender. Again, we all like to "win" but I enjoy the battle of a close competitor over winning by 2 laps. Some good 17.5 racing at Indy RC track can certainly take place with similar outcomes.

The bottom line: When it comes to track selection, IT IS WHAT IT IS

So if 17.5 is a class that shows an interest, I'm in.


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> What lights were blinking? If you could shut it off and then on again and all worked fine then two things may have happened. You have the low voltage turned on or you got a static spark. I have always soldered some antenna or 22ga wire from the neg on the esc and attached it to the chassis to ground out the system. I have not had to do this on the Pulse but I have some wire ready if I need to. I have seen nearly every manufacturer of esc's do it at some point in a pan car.
> 
> Jeremiah


I thought red and green. But that wasn't one of the options when I got home.

I probably do have low voltage turned on, but it is a 6500mah battery and it never gets low. I know that capacity doesn't equal voltage, but it shouldn't be the battery.

I'm gonna run a 9 minute stint today and see what happens.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I have seen some packs overtime drop below the cutoff during a load but look fine on the volt meter.
Red and green lights toggling means the low voltage protection was tripped

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> I have seen some packs overtime drop below the cutoff during a load but look fine on the volt meter.
> 
> Jeremiah


So you're saying turn low-voltage off?


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> So you're saying turn low-voltage off?


 you shouldn't need it if you are just racing 8 min. but I would cycle the battery to try to see if it can be revived some or only use that one for practice. 

Jeremiah


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> I thought red and green. But that wasn't one of the options when I got home.


If this happens again video the blinking lights with a smart phone if you have one. This prevents you from writing it down wrong or forgetting until you have a chance to look at it.


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> So does that mean you won the game of chicken or was it a tie? Just kidding, I hope your alright.
> 
> Jeremiah


 Other than a sore neck and shoulder for a day, I was fine. The truck and telephone pole played out in Mutually Assured Destruction. Guess it's a tie, or as WOPR would say, "No one wins".

Bottom line? Black ice sucks.


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> You have the low voltage turned on or you got a static spark. I have always soldered some antenna or 22ga wire from the neg on the esc and attached it to the chassis to ground out the system.


 Sounds like the same problem Mr. Yelle described


----------



## EJF

I would be interested in running onroad if there was a TC class, stock 17.5 sounds like a good time, roar rules etc. VTA and USGT really dont appeal much to me. Used to race touring car years ago and would love to run it again with the modern motors and batteries


----------



## ThrottleKing

I don't know if they will ever let us run it at Indy R/C. I hope that they will flex a bit and try it out for a few weeks as a feeler. I would for sure enjoy 17.5tc there.

Jeremiah


----------



## regets ama

VTA pretty much a hackfest last night, too bad because the cars were so close in speed that good racing could have been the theme.

Afterwards, I did manage to pull the race director into a pleasant conversation with a driver to explain race line courtesy and at least getting to the start/finish line before running over people. 

I know there are other classes I can have fun in if necessary.

On a good note, my VTA is handling the way I like it and Judd ran my 1/12 very well in the main.


----------



## crispy

*VTA starts*

Is there any defined distance between cars on the start? Three foot spacing pretty much is no better than rows of two packed on top of each other.

At the bigger races, there is up to eight feet between cars. This gap allows cars to get to the first turn unencumbered and leads to a better start.

I've always pushed for bigger gaps between cars (or rows) at the start. EVEN if it means wrapping around a corner. After all, qualifying position should count for something.

Here's a thought, why don't we TRY this idea one time and see how it goes?


----------



## martini13

All this 
talk about 17. 5 startn to make me feel like a young boy getting ready to go to prom:tongue:


----------



## jonesy112

martini13 said:


> All this
> talk about 17. 5 startn to make me feel like a young boy getting ready to go to prom:tongue:


does that mean you are going to wear a tux when you show up to race 17.5 next?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I thought the layout was pretty good on Friday.

All 8 cars in the VTA A-main were very close. In the end the top 6 cars were on the same lap with the last 2 only a lap down. Fast laps were fairly close between all the cars.

Unfortunately I went the wrong direction with setup changes in the main. Still had fun overall. Is it too early to be thinking about racing for next Friday?


----------



## microed

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I thought the layout was pretty good on Friday.
> 
> All 8 cars in the VTA A-main were very close. In the end the top 6 cars were on the same lap with the last 2 only a lap down. Fast laps were fairly close between all the cars.


What was the finishing order of the main? 

I hope to be there this Friday.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*Vta a main*

VTA A-Main this is all I have for results







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## martini13

jonesy112 said:


> does that mean you are going to wear a tux when you show up to race 17.5 next?


 More like a body bag I've been dead in the water the past few times I've even tried to run 17. 5.


----------



## cwoods34

regets ama...... PM sent your way...... :hat:


----------



## microed

1BrownGuy said:


> VTA A-Main this is all I have for results


Thanks Houston!


----------



## ThrottleKing

I thought the layout was a good one too. However something needs to be done about the large disks on the corners. They need to be taped down or removed totally. A few weeks ago I slipped on one and fell hurting myself and crushing a 1/12 ending it's race. I saw somebody nearly fall Friday just the way I did. If it happens to the wrong person down the road the shop might find out how good it's liability insurance is. I would hate to see that happen and the doors have to be closed or the entry fees go up to recoup the costs of a claim. I think it's worth a $3 roll of duct tape. $20-$30 worth of velcro for the barriers would help keep the track intact a little better too.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> I thought the layout was a good one too. However something needs to be done about the large disks on the corners. They need to be taped down or removed totally. A few weeks ago I slipped on one and fell hurting myself and crushing a 1/12 ending it's race. I saw somebody nearly fall Friday just the way I did. If it happens to the wrong person down the road the shop might find out how good it's liability insurance is. I would hate to see that happen and the doors have to be closed or the entry fees go up to recoup the costs of a claim. I think it's worth a $3 roll of duct tape. $20-$30 worth of velcro for the barriers would help keep the track intact a little better too.
> 
> Jeremiah


You saw that?

I pulled a Jeremiah! Good thing I'm more nimble and was able to save it.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> You saw that?
> 
> I pulled a Jeremiah! Good thing I'm more nimble and was able to save it.


Well at that slow of a speed.........LOL I'll leave it there.


Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Does the shop have any more sets of the USGT spec tires unmounted? If so could I get two pair set back for me?

Thanks

Jeremiah


----------



## smokefan

Whats up Cwoods hows it going bud? Keeping everyone on there toes


----------



## ThrottleKing

17.5 anyone? LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy




----------



## BadSign

New car arriving today at the BadSign home- xti! That means there's a CRC Xi roller up for sale, with a used set of tires (grey front, greene rear). $90 for all my local buddies!


----------



## ThrottleKing

_17.5_Come on, Pretty Please?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????








Jeremiah


----------



## Voice from above

Already too busy to add another class without dropping one IMO. We are running straight through with no breaks as it is. I think with the number of people showing up, 4 classes is plenty for one evening.


----------



## crispy

5 but who is counting?

We could drop Minis. According to the website that is an official class.


----------



## ThrottleKing

So an extra 6 min is a bad thing. Wouldn't that be an extra six minutes for those that are not on the track to do whatever between rounds? I don't understand the logic with that statement but I respect your opinion none the less.

Jeremiah


----------



## Voice from above

I say 4 because 1/12, TT01, VTA and USGT is usually the show. And while I see what you are saying as well, my Indy RC math tells me that by the time all is said and done, those extra 18-20 minutes of race time, depending on the length of the main you run, will more than likely add an additional 35-45 minutes onto what is already a late night of racing anyway. Especially if we were to have to run an F1 class too. I like TC class, but something needs to go before we add.


----------



## crispy

Voice from above said:


> I say 4 because 1/12, TT01, VTA and USGT is usually the show. And while I see what you are saying as well, my Indy RC math tells me that by the time all is said and done, those extra 18-20 minutes of race time, depending on the length of the main you run, will more than likely add an additional 35-45 minutes onto what is already a late night of racing anyway. Especially if we were to have to run an F1 class too. I like TC class, but something needs to go before we add.


So... , officially whack F1 and replace with 17.5. Voila!


----------



## crispy

Oh and whom do we have the pleasure of speaking?

Is this Judd?


----------



## Voice from above

I'm just some guy who likes good racing but also needs his beauty rest


----------



## crispy

Voice from above said:


> I'm just some guy who likes good racing but also needs his beauty rest


We've been getting done before 11 on a Friday night...

Length of program shouldn't be a consideration.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> We've been getting done before 11 on a Friday night...
> 
> Length of program shouldn't be a consideration.


Don't know about no one else, but I wait all week to race that 3 hours on Friday, staying up late on a Friday night just to race and hang out with people who enjoy the hobby like I do??? that's Crazy talk. :freak:


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> Length of program shouldn't be a consideration.


I think it should be a consideration, but if they want to get rid of a class to make room for 17.5 I say get rid of USGT. The numbers have been dropping thanks in part to those wonderful spec tires.


----------



## ThrottleKing

microed said:


> I think it should be a consideration, but if they want to get rid of a class to make room for 17.5 I say get rid of USGT. The numbers have been dropping thanks in part to those wonderful spec tires.


I have to disagree here. To take take away a class in the line of progression to 17.5 would be a disaster. There was an "A" and a "B" main last Friday in USGT. 

I do care whether it gets run or not but I am starting to feel like it is pointless and a waste of time to even talk about the possibility of high caliber quality racing at Indy R/C. I don't own the place, I just hoped for more entries and a more challenging class.

Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

FrankNitti said:


> Don't know about no one else, but I wait all week to race that 3 hours on Friday, staying up late on a Friday night just to race and hang out with people who enjoy the hobby like I do??? that's Crazy talk. :freak:


I don't race every week like most of you, but agree wholeheartedly. Those of us around in the 90's remember the old Stout Field days when you didn't leave the track until 2 in the morning. Midnight is no big deal. There's guys older than me hanging out in bars then!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

FrankNitti said:


> Don't know about no one else, but I wait all week to race that 3 hours on Friday, staying up late on a Friday night just to race and hang out with people who enjoy the hobby like I do??? that's Crazy talk. :freak:


I agree 100%. I'm one of those that wishes we could race on Saturday or Sunday (I'm pooped on Friday nights), but once I'm there, I always enjoy myself and am not in a hurry for the night to be over. 

Some Friday nights seem to be a race to get the racing done as quick as possible and then go home. I don't get that either. 

I'd like to get just a little bit more time between heats and the main. A little more spacing would also give racers time to go upstairs and buy stuff. Sometimes its hard to find time to do that at the pace we typically run. 

My 3 cents.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I agree 100%. I'm one of those that wishes we could race on Saturday or Sunday (I'm pooped on Friday nights), but once I'm there, I always enjoy myself and am not in a hurry for the night to be over.
> 
> Some Friday nights seem to be a race to get the racing done as quick as possible and then go home. I don't get that either.
> 
> I'd like to get just a little bit more time between heats and the main. A little more spacing would also give racers time to go upstairs and buy stuff. Sometimes its hard to find time to do that at the pace we typically run.
> 
> My 3 cents.


I agree 110%


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> feel like it is pointless and a waste of time to even talk about the possibility of high caliber quality racing at Indy R/C.
> Jeremiah


So what are the rest of us...chopped liver? 

Wait, don't answer that!


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> So what are the rest of us...chopped liver?


Yes, but you are the Pâté de Foie Gras of chopped liver. So you've got that going for you...


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyHobbies.com said:


> So what are the rest of us...chopped liver?
> 
> Wait, don't answer that!


LOL, You know what I meant. I wanted to get the 17.5 guys to come in and run as well as out of town racers. Very seldom to racers travel to Indy R/C to race that are not regulars.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

I hope I have not offended anyone. I removed my brain mouth filter a long time ago for more performance. I say what I think and tend to not sugar coat things.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Yes, but you are the Pâté de Foie Gras of chopped liver. So you've got that going for you...


So he is a forced fed goose or duck? Or just the liver of a force fed goose/duck?

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> So he is a forced fed goose or duck? Or just the liver of a force fed goose/duck?
> 
> Jeremiah


You googled that. You know you did...


----------



## FrankNitti

In all seriousness, I have a great time racing at Indy RC and have notice that we have had some new racers that have join our racing "family" lately. I would like to suggest that in order to keep the “family” growing and coming back from week to week, there needs to be a quick Drivers meeting BEFORE the start of racing for the evening.

Just a quick word about things like driver stand etiquette, rules of marshalling and ??. That would help the new and regular drivers get on the same page. I don’t like it when I see a driver get yelled at for something they did not know they was doing wrong.


Off my soap box and back to work… David :wave:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Yes, but you are the Pâté de Foie Gras of chopped liver. So you've got that going for you...


Photoshop is a fun thing... 











Actually, my first VTA body doesn't look much different than this. 

Dave's right. When we were new to RC racing, I remember getting yelled at with absolutely no understanding of what I'd done wrong or what the expectations were.


----------



## crispy

Here's my short list:

-Toes behind the line.
-DON'T GET OFF THE DRIVER'S STAND! Especially not to grab your own car.
-Pass people, don't run through them. Unless your car is yellow.
-Be ready to go when your race is up. If you're still unplugging your battery to put in your car, you're too late. 
-Marshalls are the top four from the previous race. Unless YOU obtain a stand-in or unless you are racing in the next heat. Don't make us track you down.

I'm sure there's more.

Edit: I forgot my favorite thing. That's when you're racing and somebody just takes you out. Then the marshall comes over and rights that guy and off he goes. Then he gets you. I love that. I realize the marshall has to be paying attention in order to do it right so I guess that's out...


----------



## ThrottleKing

I'll add to this. If you are down a lap or are being put down, hold your pace and maintain your line. While I do appreciate guys moving over it is sometimes hard to figure out which way a guy is going to go and I have ended up driving right up the tailpipe when we both pick the same spot. The overtaking car will find a way around. 

Secondly, if you get passed out of one corner don't just dart to the next one shorting it and causing both cars to crash with a chop block move. Stay clean, the race isn't one lap.

Finally, if you are having trouble with your set up. Ask a veteran racer for help.
Racing a bad car is no fun for you and it could be no fun for another competitor if it's all over the place.

Jeremiah


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

ThrottleKing said:


> I'll add to this. If you are down a lap or are being put down, hold your pace and maintain your line. While I do appreciate guys moving over it is sometimes hard to figure out which way a guy is going to go and I have ended up driving right up the tailpipe when we both pick the same spot. The overtaking car will find a way around.
> 
> Secondly, if you get passed out of one corner don't just dart to the next one shorting it and causing both cars to crash with a chop block move. Stay clean, the race isn't one lap.
> 
> Finally, if you are having trouble with your set up. Ask a veteran racer for help.
> Racing a bad car is no fun for you and it could be no fun for another competitor if it's all over the place.
> 
> Jeremiah


Here is a video from last weekend's 1/8 GT PanAmerican International GP. This video gives you an perfect example of what Jeremiah is talking about.....Oh also listen to the nitro engine ROAR!!!! Yeah baby!!!!

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo.../QSBAZyRqUw0&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13904114760426


----------



## FrankNitti

Not sure if the race director or management looks at this thread, maybe a few of the regulars can pass these “positive” concerns\comments to them this Friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Also, don't paint your car grey.

Or paint in a scheme just like another driver, resulting in your car banging a wall constantly while you think you are driving another one.

And for gosh sake, when a marshall picks up your car, LET OFF THE THROTTLE!


----------



## BadSign

Hey Jeremiah...
http://www.gpupdate.net/en/f1-news/305559/force-india-reveals-first-image-of-new-car/


----------



## jboylan

BadSign said:


> Hey Jeremiah...
> http://www.gpupdate.net/en/f1-news/305559/force-india-reveals-first-image-of-new-car/


I'm a fan of the new black over last year's white. Granted they have never had the best looking car on the grid but still. I can't wait for next week to see what the noses end up looking like. You can't tell from this, but I am hoping for BGP001 style nose and not the rumored 'penis nose'.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> Hey Jeremiah...
> http://www.gpupdate.net/en/f1-news/305559/force-india-reveals-first-image-of-new-car/


Freakin Awesome!!!!!! 


I love it.


I am getting tempted to run F1 again by seeing that picture alone.


Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

I really like the cut down airbox. The profile reminds me of the good old days of IndyCars- late 80s-90's


----------



## crispy

Have a good one tonight gentlemen. I will not be able to make it.

I was feeling under the weather but I was still talking myself into racing anyway. Then my wife calls to tell that her mom is in the ICU, she's battling breast cancer, so Courtney is headed off to Pittsburgh anyway.

Let me know if you guys run 17.5?


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> Have a good one tonight gentlemen. I will not be able to make it.
> 
> I was feeling under the weather but I was still talking myself into racing anyway. Then my wife calls to tell that her mom is in the ICU, she's battling breast cancer, so Courtney is headed off to Pittsburgh anyway.
> 
> Let me know if you guys run 17.5?



Sorry to hear that, Gary. Hope her trip is without incident and you can join us next week.


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> Have a good one tonight gentlemen. I will not be able to make it.
> 
> I was feeling under the weather but I was still talking myself into racing anyway. Then my wife calls to tell that her mom is in the ICU, she's battling breast cancer, so Courtney is headed off to Pittsburgh anyway.
> 
> Let me know if you guys run 17.5?


sorry to hear that Crispy, we will bring her up in prayer.


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> Have a good one tonight gentlemen. I will not be able to make it.
> 
> I was feeling under the weather but I was still talking myself into racing anyway. Then my wife calls to tell that her mom is in the ICU, she's battling breast cancer, so Courtney is headed off to Pittsburgh anyway.
> 
> Let me know if you guys run 17.5?


 We've had to deal with lung and skin cancer the past year in our family, so I know how scary that can be. I'll be praying for your family.


----------



## Matt P.

Man...those Bolink cars are going to be flyin' off the shelves now  Does anyone have a good suggestion for a buggy? I need more practice. :wave:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Matt P. said:


> Man...those Bolink cars are going to be flyin' off the shelves now  Does anyone have a good suggestion for a buggy? I need more practice. :wave:


I thought they were 17.5? Don't those legend bodies produce too much drag though?

Nice seeing everyone, I'll be back with a TT01 and F1 someday...


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Matt P. said:


> Man...those Bolink cars are going to be flyin' off the shelves now  Does anyone have a good suggestion for a buggy? I need more practice. :wave:


Yeah no kidding...lol just change over your usgt tires to the latest offroad tire ..... get a trucker hat and yell "yea ha leter rip!"......thats all you need nothing else.....but wait you would need REAL dirt not carpet..... then it would be a oversized onroad car with longer shocks:freak:......so confused now........lol


----------



## Waltss2k

I think they should add Slash s to the onroad program like Summit. That would add 2 to 3 more heats to the night and make onroad a huge program and be a money maker.


----------



## crispy

Man you miss a night and you are completely in the dark. What are you guys talking about?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Waltss2k said:


> I think they should add Slash s to the onroad program like Summit. That would add 2 to 3 more heats to the night and make onroad a huge program and be a money maker.


That has been done a few years back.......friday onroad ceases ......turned it into a offroad practice.....dead......no money on fridays introducing that on friday
it was nice to finally get friday night on road back after that fiasco.....but hey times have changed in a few years it may just work now with ALL this overwhelming interest in offroad.......history never repeats right.


----------



## BATTMAN

hey Indy...just stopping in and was wanting to add something....

I enjoyed my trip to Indy last year and will return....only issue I had was the Friday night race which was kind of hard for out of town guys like myself...Sat event would have been a lot easier, I would and did come, but I could see more with a different day..imo...

I think the classes you have will continue to grow as long as your fast guys continue to help improve your new/slower racers. Adding classes isn't always the answer, it helps from time to time...but when you add a extra class you lose from other classes and could turn a class from A & B main to just 2 A mains....

I like what you guys are doing and I think you should keep up the good work...

cya Myron

ps...rushing the night, always sucks....we race on Sundays and when we rush, it seems like a waste....I wait all week to play,test, and race...not just race...I need that extra time to socialize and enjoy my day...


----------



## 1BrownGuy

BATTMAN said:


> hey Indy...just stopping in and was wanting to add something....
> 
> I enjoyed my trip to Indy last year and will return....only issue I had was the Friday night race which was kind of hard for out of town guys like myself...Sat event would have been a lot easier, I would and did come, but I could see more with a different day..imo...
> 
> I think the classes you have will continue to grow as long as your fast guys continue to help improve your new/slower racers. Adding classes isn't always the answer, it helps from time to time...but when you add a extra class you lose from other classes and could turn a class from A & B main to just 2 A mains....
> 
> I like what you guys are doing and I think you should keep up the good work...
> 
> cya Myron
> 
> ps...rushing the night, always sucks....we race on Sundays and when we rush, it seems like a waste....I wait all week to play,test, and race...not just race...I need that extra time to socialize and enjoy my day...


:thumbsup: x2


----------



## BadSign

Waltss2k said:


> I think they should add Slash s to the onroad program like Summit. That would add 2 to 3 more heats to the night and make onroad a huge program and be a money maker.





1BrownGuy said:


> That has been done a few years back.......friday onroad ceases ......turned it into a offroad practice.....dead......no money on fridays introducing that on friday
> it was nice to finally get friday night on road back after that fiasco.....but hey times have changed in a few years it may just work now with ALL this overwhelming interest in offroad.......history never repeats right.


 These were dark times, indeed. 
Nothing like going out for practice and getting run over by 1/5 scale cars. And the carpet fuzz was unbelievable, Like a huge grey dog shedding all over the track. This should never be mentioned again.


----------



## BadSign

So what raced last night and what were the results? I'm still without a full scale vehicle (waiting on insurance $).


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Off the top of my head there were 9 heats and we were done racing by 11:30 pm. That even included at least 10 minutes of practice time between round 2 and the mains (thanks!).

Not sure of exact cars counts but there were...
- 1 heat of TT-01
- 2 heats of USVTA
- 2 heats of USGT
- 2 heats of 1/12 scale
- 1 heat of F1
- 1 heat of Legends Cars


Oh, I almost forgot. There was a short course truck also on the track during our *onroad* practice, _although there weren't enough there to make a class_. (Italic text is sarcasm)


----------



## crispy

Why in the hell did they run Legends? It is not on the program schedule? 

That's got to be infuriating to the guys (REGULARS) wanting to run 17.5.

This is really hard to understand.


(Brian, sarcasm is denoted by purple text. Don't you know the Intardnet rules?)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

crispy said:


> Why in the hell did they run Legends? It is not on the program schedule?
> 
> That's got to be infuriating to the guys (REGULARS) wanting to run 17.5.
> 
> This is really hard to understand.


The track director announced before racing that the Legends cars were being run as an exhibition class. I took this to mean that it was a one-time deal (that they got special permission to run?). We might need additional clarification from track management.

Regardless of the reason, the extra heat didn't slow down the program as everyone was out of the building/lights off by midnight.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Regardless of the reason, the extra heat didn't slow down the program as everyone was out of the building/lights off by midnight.


That can't be true, that's the reason they said they don't want to run 17.5...


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Off the top of my head there were 9 heats and we were done racing by 11:30 pm. That even included at least 10 minutes of practice time between round 2 and the mains (thanks!).
> 
> Not sure of exact cars counts but there were...
> - 1 heat of TT-01
> - 2 heats of USVTA
> - 2 heats of USGT
> - 2 heats of 1/12 scale
> - 1 heat of F1
> - 1 heat of Legends Cars
> 
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot. There was a short course truck also on the track during our *onroad* practice, _although there weren't enough there to make a class_. (Italic text is sarcasm)


Who was driving the Legends cars (not that I want to, just curious). Were they regulars/ locals?


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> That can't be true, that's the reason they said they don't want to run 17.5...


That is bullcrap. 


Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

However, at least for me I would need a heads up if they were to allow 17.5 to run to convert my car over for it as I don't bring 17.5 stuff with me usually when I run USGT. So if they allowed it one night and didn't tell anyone a day or two prior it would probably really tick me off.LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## Matt P.

ThrottleKing said:


> However, at least for me I would need a heads up if they were to allow 17.5 to run to convert my car over for it as I don't bring 17.5 stuff with me usually when I run USGT. So if they allowed it one night and didn't tell anyone a day or two prior it would probably really tick me off.LOL
> 
> Jeremiah


I brought my 17.5 last night and practiced a couple of times. Car did fantastic. The lap times are just a tad better than USGT, and the car handles 10x better on sweep 32's. My 418 still needs a lot of dialing in, but it shows great promise. I have no doubt a heat of 6-8 17.5s would put on a great race. I had 3 racers last night tell me they would bring out their 17.5s next week. Bring it on out Jeremiah, we might get ourselves an exhibition class.

Actually, to prove a point, I had a 4.5 turn modified motor in my car the first time I went out. It was a bit squirmy, but it was a blast driving until my motor backed away from the spur gear! I have no intention on starting a mod class, just wanted to prove that Indy RC is not too small of a track to run faster cars! I'm not sure where this idea came from! Everyone said the same thing when Houston, me and few others started USGT at Indy RC a few years ago. Everyone said the same thing about 17.5 1/12! There were more 1/12's last night than VTA.

I will point out that I did hear our race manager say Indy RC was somewhat thinking about running a second on-road night on Tuesdays. If they do, I will be there every Tuesday, I promise. Actually Tuesdays are way better for me than Fridays most weeks.

Fellow racers that want to run 17.5...lets keep the convo going, and hope Indy RC gives us a chance. I see nothing but more revenue for Indy RC if they allow the most popular on-road class in the world!


----------



## ThrottleKing

I can do that but if they don't allow us to run would anyone complain too much that my car would be at 1380g vs. the 1450g? It takes time to add that much extra weight and still keep the car balanced on 4 corners. I would not add the weight. I would just switch bodies, tires and the motor. Right now its perfect at the 1450g actually 1460g to make sure I pass their scales. It's funny how the different tracks I have been to are 2-5g different from each other with their scales. 

Tuesdays are good for me too.



Jeremiah


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Sorry, I forgot to mention that the Legends were running 3 minute qualifiers/heats and a 4 minute main.

I really wasn't paying attention to who was racing that class.

----------

Regardless, the program itself ran smoothly last night and we got done before the snow hit (at least driving to the north side of Indy).


----------



## microed

IndyRC Racer, you have a PM.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Don't see a PM in my inbox??


----------



## microed

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Don't see a PM in my inbox??


Check again. Think I figured out the problem.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

Did someone say 17.5? Count me in PLEASE!!!


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

Did someone say Tuesday night onroad racing? Count me in PLEASE!!!


----------



## j21moss

Well it is set.. I will be there on 2/21 for 12th scale. So Legends are running eh??


----------



## crispy

You don't need a reservation... 

I guess so. Nobody knows why. Demand must have been high?


----------



## smokefan

Would be nice if 1 of the tracks in Indiana offered onroad racing on a Sat or Sun for people that work niteshift.


----------



## BadSign

j21moss said:


> Well it is set.. I will be there on 2/21 for 12th scale.


 Believe it when I see it...but would love to see it!

Remember Jerry, we are running 1S Lipo and 17.5 brushless- 
*not* 4 cell 1700 Sanyo SCE's with 27T "Trinity Monster Horsepower" 45* stock motors



j21moss said:


> So Legends are running eh??


 For the love of all that is good in this world, please no.


----------



## crispy

Anybody else up early to pick up coverage of real racing from Daytona?

Come on you lightweights!


----------



## j21moss

BadSign said:


> Believe it when I see it...but would love to see it!
> 
> Remember Jerry, we are running 1S Lipo and 17.5 brushless-
> *not* 4 cell 1700 Sanyo SCE's with 27T "Trinity Monster Horsepower" 45* stock motors
> 
> 
> 
> For the love of all that is good in this world, please no.


well I would have came on the 14th but you know what day that is?? I'm sure you wouldn't what your honey ticked off at ya. Would ya??

And yes I have all the updated stuff to run my Speed Merchant. Just gotta get some tires. Has anybody ran Parma's new tires yet??

I done running on Ovals on Thurs. for awhile so in between running Stadium on Saturday's, I'll be running road-course every 3 weeks.


----------



## BadSign

j21moss said:


> Has anybody ran Parma's new tires yet??


 I run CRC Grey front and Greene Rears, some other CRC guys are using Black/Yellow. I know some of the associateds are using gravity tires. Don't think anyone's tried Parma.


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> Anybody else up early to pick up coverage of real racing from Daytona?
> 
> Come on you lightweights!


I was up at 7am as soon as TV coverage resumed. Happy to see corvette in the victory lane. Horrible call at the end in the GTD class.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> I run CRC Grey front and Greene Rears, some other CRC guys are using Black/Yellow. I know some of the associateds are using gravity tires. Don't think anyone's tried Parma.


When Parma came out with those black wheels they had a bearing fit problem. The wheels were good at first but after a run or two the bearings had some play in the wheels. They might have fixed the issue by now but I don't know.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> I was up at 7am as soon as TV coverage resumed. Happy to see corvette in the victory lane. Horrible call at the end in the GTD class.


Horrible call there and horrible call to go yellow with 13 to go when all that Porsche did was tap the tires and continue on.

NASCAR yellow to artificially create a green, white, checkers...


----------



## BadSign

Surprise, a manufactured ending from a France-owned sanctioning body.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Kind of dead on here today. 

Crispy you got anything?

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

Sure, I love being a topic starter...

1. I talked to Josh today. Ran into him out shopping. I don't know why he was shopping at Claires Boutique...? Oh wait, it was Gander Mountain. Anyway, he was as shocked as anyone that they ran the Legends last week.

2. Wife still out of town, so if I want to race, I'll have to bring the boys and that means I'll be fixing a lot of TT-01s...

3. Rumor mill has it that Reggio put on a new body and kicked butt in USGT. Jeremiah needs to show up and show him who top dog around there is...

That's it. All I got.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Sure, I love being a topic starter...
> 
> 1. I talked to Josh today. Ran into him out shopping. I don't know why he was shopping at Claires Boutique...? Oh wait, it was Gander Mountain. Anyway, he was as shocked as anyone that they ran the Legends last week.
> 
> 2. Wife still out of town, so if I want to race, I'll have to bring the boys and that means I'll be fixing a lot of TT-01s...
> 
> 3. Rumor mill has it that Reggio put on a new body and kicked butt in USGT. Jeremiah needs to show up and show him who top dog around there is...
> 
> That's it. All I got.


I tried to sell you that TP motor.LOL The other two might be spoken for. 

I talked Reggio into a Jag.



Jeremiah


----------



## FrankNitti

ThrottleKing said:


> I tried to sell you that TP motor.LOL The other two might be spoken for.
> 
> I talked Reggio into a Jag.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


That Jag was fast... Expect to see a few more in the coming weeks :thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Copy cats


Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

Looks like I'll be spending tomorrow tweaking on cars all day. Poor me!

You stay warm, Indianapolis.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well I am about done with my 16h shift. The Gas company is having crews work around the clock during this cold snap to keep all my little RC buddies using gas warm. 
Might do another 16 tomorrow.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> Well I am about done with my 16h shift. The Gas company is having crews work around the clock during this cold snap to keep all my little RC buddies using gas warm.
> Might do another 16 tomorrow.
> 
> Jeremiah


We appreciate it. Believe me, we'll pay through the nose for all the gas we're using...


----------



## Waltss2k

Everyone goes from running eclipse bodies to 350z bodies to now jaguar s


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> Everyone goes from running eclipse bodies to 350z bodies to now jaguar s


I was just thinking the same thing.

Body of the month!


----------



## ThrottleKing

I'll try something new in a month or two. I have one picked out but I am not spilling the beans just yet. I'll think about it tonight working my second double shift in the freezer/Indy

Jeremiah


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> I was just thinking the same thing.
> 
> Body of the month!


This is a "copy cat" hobby, everyone wants to go fast, right? Why do you think the Spec-R chassis count has doubled at the track? :thumbsup:

PS...I got two Jag bodies on the way. LOL


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> This is a "copy cat" hobby, everyone wants to go fast, right? Why do you think the Spec-R chassis count has doubled at the track? :thumbsup:
> 
> PS...I got two Jag bodies on the way. LOL


Who has one other than the three I got?


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Who has one other than the three I got?


Sorry...I was counting your 2, did not know you had a third one.  So there's is a total of 3 Spec-R's at that track.


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Sorry...I was counting your 2, did not know you had a third one.  So there's is a total of 3 Spec-R's at that track.


Thus making it the single biggest percentage gain for any chassis in the history of Indy Slots!


----------



## Waltss2k

I don't know about that.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

Ok, finally decided on the Porsche 911 Turbo for my Serpent S411 Eryx. I am ready for Friday to get my racing fix!!!




_____________________
Andy Liu "Flyin' Hawaiian"

2014 Teams/Sponsors:
Serpent America/Novarossi/Desoto Racing
Sweep Racing USA
RadioPost
Murnan Modified Motors
VP Powermaster Fuel
BuKu Performance Products
SpeedPassion
IGT Hobbies


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

Hmmm...........Mike Reggio told me the Porsche body is going to be little loose on the tail end.............I guess I'll know for sure this Friday.





_____________________
Andy Liu "Flyin' Hawaiian"

2014 Teams/Sponsors:
Serpent America/Novarossi/Desoto Racing
Sweep Racing USA
RadioPost
Murnan Modified Motors
VP Powermaster Fuel
BuKu Performance Products
SpeedPassion
IGT Hobbies


----------



## Indy Rc

Indy R/C Raceway & Hobbies new schedule starting next week. (February)

Sunday: 11am-5pm (off road practice)
Monday: Closed
Tuesday: 5pm-10pm (off road practice)
Wednesday: 5pm-racing ends (off road racing)
Thursday: 5pm-racing ends (oval racing)
Friday: 5pm-racing ends (on road racing)
Saturday: 9am-racing ends (off road racing)


----------



## crispy

Wow. That's a bummer. I know there are a few of us that like to get there early on Friday to get practice in.


----------



## FrankNitti

There goes my excuse for leaving work early on Friday.. :dude:

Hoping there will be a little more time between heats to use for practice, tuning and repairs.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Indy Rc said:


> Indy R/C Raceway & Hobbies new schedule starting next week. (February)
> 
> Sunday: 11am-5pm (off road practice)
> Monday: Closed
> Tuesday: 5pm-10pm (off road practice)
> Wednesday: 5pm-racing ends (off road racing)
> Thursday: 5pm-racing ends (oval racing)
> Friday: 5pm-racing ends (on road racing)
> Saturday: 9am-racing ends (off road racing)


I'll get the website updated after next week. Sounds like the realities of running a business. 










Kyle and I can't race this week. He's got a band performance tomorrow night.


----------



## redrider1940

Snowbirds with real time video and race status @
http://www.liverc.com/


----------



## redrider1940

redrider1940 said:


> Snowbirds with real time video and race status @
> http://www.liverc.com/


Jonsey is is 1st place right now in the touring 17.5 heat....

darn he finished 5th.


----------



## Waltss2k

Less time for practice on a race night and rushed through on racing.


----------



## crispy

Absolutely ZERO time to do any testing. 5-7 is like rush hour. You can't even hear your times let alone get a clean lap there are so many cars on the track...


----------



## Indy Rc

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Indy Rc

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I'll get the website updated after next week. Sounds like the realities of running a business.


Thanks Scott.:thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

redrider1940 said:


> Jonsey is is 1st place right now in the touring 17.5 heat....
> 
> darn he finished 5th.


Yeah, had a front wheel bearing come completely apart with about 2 minutes left. 

Not having much luck in either class right now, 2 more days and 2 more qualifiers to make something happen.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Indy Rc said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


What does that mean????

Jeremiah


----------



## redrider1940

jonesy112 said:


> Yeah, had a front wheel bearing come completely apart with about 2 minutes left.
> 
> Not having much luck in either class right now, 2 more days and 2 more qualifiers to make something happen.


I saw you and Monti walk past the camera a few times.


----------



## ThrottleKing

redrider1940 said:


> I saw you and Monti walk past the camera a few times.


Did it still work?LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## redrider1940

redrider1940 said:


> Jonsey is is 1st place right now in the touring 17.5 heat....
> 
> darn he finished 5th.


Round 3 starts tomorrow;

Jonesy ranked - 16 out of 31 in VTA, 35 out of 50 in Touring Stock 17.5

Monti Panzica ( owner Red Mosquito Cinci )Ranked 19 out of 60 in Touring Stock 17.5, 19 out of 50 in 1-12 17.5, 26 out of 35 in Touring super stock 13.6

There is a Cody Armes there as well. Does anyone know if it is the same Cody that races with us at IndyRC?


----------



## FrankNitti

redrider1940 said:


> Round 3 starts tomorrow;
> 
> Jonesy ranked - 16 out of 31 in VTA, 35 out of 50 in Touring Stock 17.5
> 
> Monti Panzica ( owner Red Mosquito Cinci )Ranked 19 out of 60 in Touring Stock 17.5, 19 out of 50 in 1-12 17.5, 26 out of 35 in Touring super stock 13.6
> 
> There is a Cody Armes there as well. Does anyone know if it is the same Cody that races with us at IndyRC?


Yes, It's Cody Armes, he stopped in at IndyRc last Friday on his way to the Bird. :thumbsup: Good luck to all the guy's that made the trip.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Indy Rc said:


> Indy R/C Raceway & Hobbies new schedule starting next week. (February)
> 
> Sunday: 11am-5pm (off road practice)
> Monday: Closed
> Tuesday: 5pm-10pm (off road practice)
> Wednesday: 5pm-racing ends (off road racing)
> Thursday: 5pm-racing ends (oval racing)
> Friday: 5pm-racing ends (on road racing)
> Saturday: 9am-racing ends (off road racing)


Thanks for posting the schedule, but I can't help seeing a bias towards one form of R/C racing...

30+ hours of off road, practice + racing spread over 3 nights and 1 whole *WEEKEND* day
6+ hours of oval, practice + racing on Thursday night
6+ hours of on-road, practice + racing on Friday night

----------

Setup/practice play a huge part in all forms of r/c. Unfortunately 2 types of racing are being given limited opportunity for either based on the current schedule. 

Hopefully management will respect racers on Thursday & Friday nights to give us as much time between rounds & before the mains as is possible. This will allow racers time to make setup changes, repair damaged cars, and allow everyone time to charge batteries. It will also give racers some extra time to *SHOP AT THE ON SITE HOBBY SHOP* for replacement parts/upgrades.

Hopefully management will also consider how difficult it can be to actually get to Indy RC Raceway on a Friday night. Due to the nature of the interstate/exit ramps and amount of traffic between 5-6pm on a Friday night around Emerson/465 & 465/65, delays are quite common. Additional traffic delays should also be expected as road construction on the new ramps from 465/65 are being built in 2014 - Operation Indy Commute (http://www.in.gov/indot/3072.htm).

Again, I appreciate that management took the time to notify us of the changes. I just hope that they will also be willing to work with their racers/*customers* to make any new and/or necessary changes to continue to offer the best experience for everyone who enjoys coming to Indy RC Raceway.


----------



## Indy Rc

I would recommend that racers/customers voice opinions and concerns in person to management. The online forums will no longer be a viable resource to speak to management. Thanks


----------



## crispy

Indy Rc said:


> I would recommend that racers/customers voice opinions and concerns in person to management. The online forums will no longer be a viable resource to speak to management. Thanks


So you're gone too?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Indy Rc said:


> I would recommend that racers/customers voice opinions and concerns in person to management. The online forums will no longer be a viable resource to speak to management. Thanks











Jeremiah


----------



## Matt P.

Indy Rc said:


> I would recommend that racers/customers voice opinions and concerns in person to management. The online forums will no longer be a viable resource to speak to management. Thanks


Please don't take offense to this, because this is actually a serious question. Who is management these days?


----------



## hankster

Closed per request of the OP


----------

